# Sz_k_r_k_(Szókirakó)



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

*Sziasztok !*

Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!
Mint a neve is mutatja *a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat* 
és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.
Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)

*J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*



***

*FONTOS !*

Mivel ez -és minden játék - *társasjáték*, megkérem, hogy egyszerre csak
egy választ adjatok.
A következőhöz várjátok meg, amíg egy másik játékos folytatja, vagy lapozzatok egy másik játékhoz.

Több egymás utáni beírás offolásnak minősül, ami mindenhol törlésre kerül.

*A hozzászólás gyűjtéshez az erre a célra indított topikokat kell használni !*

*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez: *

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25988
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22473
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25218

‎
Jelenléti iv


_zsuzsanna03_
_kormányos_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

l_v_s


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

leves

h_h_t_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

hihető
k_p_r


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

kapar

H_ml_t


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

lovas

k-cs-t-j-s


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

kacsatojás

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

lemezlovas
_nn_p_ly_s


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

ünnepélyes

_szt_l_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

asztalos

g_z_l_g


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

repülőgép

r_zs_t_


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

gőzölög

sz_n_z_


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

rózsatő
f_ldr_sz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

földrész
m_m_r_ _


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

memória
_l_rc


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

álarc
m_nk_t_rs


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

munkatárs

v_rsm_nd_


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

versmondó
l_k_m_


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

lakoma

sz_r_t_l


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

szüretel
sz_rk_f_g


----------



## bgszunyog (2007 November 10)

szüretel

v_g_ss_g


----------



## bgszunyog (2007 November 10)

szarkofág

f_l_d_l_s


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

vigasság
f_l_m_l_


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

felüdülés
f_l_m_l_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

fülemüle
t_n_szp_ly_


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

teniszpálya
h_rv_d_


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

hervadó
m_gy_r_


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

teniszpálya

m_t_ _r_l_g_ _


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

mogyoró

f_n_t_k_s


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

meteorológia
fanatikus

cs_v_rh_z_


----------



## bgszunyog (2007 November 10)

csavarhúzó

b_k_cs_k


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

bikacsök
k_ty_k_ly_k


----------



## szdini (2007 November 10)

bikacsök
kutyakölyök

h_rm_fr_d_t_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

hermafrodita
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

hermofrodita
_v_gg_mb


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

billentyűzet


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

üveggömb
c_k_rr_p_gy_r


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

üveggömb

j_s_g_s


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

cukorrépagyár


l_lk_tl_ns_g


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

lelketlenség
m_lt_s_g


----------



## bgszunyog (2007 November 10)

lelketlenség
h_z_tl_n


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

méltóság

sz_r_cs_n


----------



## bgszunyog (2007 November 10)

méltóság

f_rk_sh_d


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

farkashad

sz_r_cs_n


----------



## bgszunyog (2007 November 10)

szerecsen

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_t_k_rt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

bgszunyog írta:


> szerecsen
> 
> m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_t_k_rt


 
megszentségteleníthetetlenségetekért

m_ny_csk_


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségetekért

c_n_zm_s


----------



## Nicole2003 (2007 November 10)

menyecske

c_n_zm_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

asztalos

.n.zs.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

pannácska írta:


> asztalos
> 
> .n.zs.s


 
ánizsos
49-re: cinizmus

d_n_m_t


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

dinamit

h.rm.n.k.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

harmonika

_m_l_d_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

emelődaru

t.stv.r.s.g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

pannácska írta:


> emelődaru
> 
> t.stv.r.s.g


 
testvériség

k_r_ngl_v_sz_t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

testvériség

sz.pl.t.l.ns.g


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

koronglövészet

.gy.gg.l.mb


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

agyaggalamb
56-ra: szeplőtelenség

c_tr_mc_p_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

citromcápa

m.lyr.p.l.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

mélyrepülés

_szt_lyh_rc


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 10)

osztályharc
r.g.z.tl.n


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

ragozatlan

sz-rnycs-p-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

szárnycsapás
ragozatlan

t_l_f_nk_gyl_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 10)

telefonkagyló
r.jz.kt.t.s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

rajzoktatás

t_sk_r_d_ _


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 10)

táskarádió
p.rh.z.m.ss.g


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

párhuzamosság

v-gtl_n


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

Bocsánat, egy kimaradt!

v_gt_l_n


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 10)

végtelen
f.s.lk.d.k


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

fésülködik

h_m_kv_r


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

homokvár
sz_b_l_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

szobalány

k_gy_b_v_l_


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

kígyóbűvölő
s_rk_nyl_v_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

sárkányleves ?

k_nd_rk_s_ly_


----------



## kerteszcsuti (2007 November 10)

kondorkeselyű

L_gy j_ m_ndh_l_l_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

Légy jó mindhalálig

k_rt_szl_g_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

kertészlegény

sz-nj-tsz-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

színjátszás

_r_k 
_
gy_m_lcs

(cím)


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

Érik a gyümölcs

f-k-v-d-sz-t


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

fókavadászat
_p_rl_kv_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

eperlekvár

h-dv-r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

hódvár

b_r_mf__dv_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

baromfiudvar

t-h-n-st-ll-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

tehénistálló

s_rt_sh_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

sertéshús

m-rhcs-rd-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

marhacsorda

_ll_tf_rm


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

állatfarm

l-g-nyl-k-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

legénylakás

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

billentyüzet

sz-mf-d-l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

szemfedél

l_tt_s_rs_l_s


----------



## jumadar (2007 November 10)

billentyűzet
r_j_t_b_a


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

rajztábla

l_tt_s_rs_l_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

lottósorsolás
t_l_f_nb_ty_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

telefonbetyár

v_nd_gm_nk_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

vendégmunkás

sz-v-l-v-rs-ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

szavalóverseny

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 10)

kalózhajó
b_gr_f_l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

bögrefül

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

távirányitó

p-dl-sl-pcs-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

padláslépcső

t_rv_nys_rt_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

törvénysértő

b-szm-g-ll-


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 10)

bögrefül
b-lcs-r-ng-t-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

buszmegálló
bölcsőringatás

m_st_rh_g_d_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

mesterhegedű

b-lcs-d-v-z-t-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

bölcsödevezető

t_r_kf_j_s


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 10)

torokfájás
-rb-ck-s-r


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

árbóckosár

r-d-r-r-ny-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

radarernyő?

p_pr_k_skr_mpl_


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 10)

paprikáskrumpli
sz-km-nk-sk-pz-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

szakmunkásképző

m_gy_rv_nd_r

(cím is)


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

magyarvándor

-l-mp---b-jn-k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

olimpiaibajnok

m-st-rl-v-sz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

merterlövész

v_l_gh_b_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

világháború

b-k-k-v-t


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

világháború

k.l.m.jk.


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

kalamajka

b-k-k-v-t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

békekövet

sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

szilvapálinka

-ny-m-h


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 10)

anyaméh

k_zsz_r_pl_

További jó játékot! Sziasztok!


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

közszereplő
h.rsf.v.r.g


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

hársfavirág

m-z-d-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

mozidé

h.jh.ll.s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

pannácska írta:


> mozidé mézadó jött a hársfavirágból
> 
> h.jh.ll.s


 
hajhullás

V-rg- cs-pp lehet másképp is h-jsz-sz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

Varga csepp lehet másképp is hajszesz
g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

gesztenyepüré

t-jsz-n-s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

tejszínes
p_pr_k_j_ncs_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 10)

paprikajancsi
m_z_sp_sz_dl_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

mézespuszedli
k_ny_rk_r_s_


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

kenyérkérése

sz-ll-mv-l-g


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

szellemvilág
kcsksjt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

kecskesajt
br_ng_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

bringa
t_z_lt_k_sz_l_k


----------



## Videl (2007 November 11)

tűzoltókészülék
sz_l_nc_k_r_k_szt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

szaloncukor akasztó

t_k_rt_j_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 11)

tükörtojás

h_ _ s_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

hóesés

_k_n_k_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

ükunoka:..:
t_k_cs_tk_


----------



## kétfillér (2007 November 11)

takácsatka
B_lh_sk_ty_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

bolháskutya

k_r_m_gy


----------



## safranek (2007 November 11)

körömágy
v_j_rs_s_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

vájársisak:..:
b_._g_l_szt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

bélgiliszta... biogiliszta 

t_v_t


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

tévét
t_rn_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

torna


_lm_b_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

Zsófi19 írta:


> torna
> 
> (a tévét sem az igazi... tévút akart lenni...)jólvan na a torna is tárna1:1
> 
> _lm_b_r


almabor
_tc_s_pr_m_ll_my


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

utcaseprőmellény

_l_ny_s_t


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

alanyeset
k_v_._._t_m_t_


----------



## safranek (2007 November 11)

kávéautomata
p_rk_l_._r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

parkolóőr
r_nd_l_r_z_


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 11)

randalírozó
s_r_l_k_f_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

súrolókefe

k_l_ngy_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

kelengye:..:
k_l_pt_rt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

kalaptartó

sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

szerelemgyerek
z_b_gy_r_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

zabigyerek

_t_mr_._kt_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

atomreaktor
br_k_tr_h_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

brokátruha

l_ncs_l_v_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

lencseleves

r_nt_ttg_mb_


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

Zsófi19 írta:


> brokátruha
> 
> l_ncs_l_v_s


lencseleves

cs_k_l_d_f_gyl_lt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

rántottgomba
csokoládéfagylalt

_nn_pn_p


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 11)

alberth írta:


> lencseleves
> 
> cs_k_l_d_f_gyl_lt


csokoládéfagylalt
sz_pm_v_sz_t


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

Culuka írta:


> csokoládéfagylalt
> sz_pm_v_sz_t


szépművészet
h_f_v_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

hófúvás
_nn_pn_p


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 11)

Zsófi19 írta:


> hófúvás
> _nn_pn_p


ünnepnap
b_k_c_p_


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

bokacipő
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

karácsonyfa

_ng_._r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

ingaóra
t_p_rt_sp_g_cs_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

tepertőspogácsa

_t_k_l_._z


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

utikalauz
f_v_r_._r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

főverőér
f_r_g_szt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

faragasztó

_c_ts_v


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

ecetsav
c_c_b_j_sz


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

cicabajusz

k_k_st_r_j


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 11)

kakastaréj

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 11)

*lemezlovas*

cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

kakastaréj

m-csk-b-j-sz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

kakastaréj
zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

lemezlovas
csomagolópapír

f-rd-h-b


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

Zsófi19 írta:


> *lemezlovas*
> 
> cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


csomagolópapír
c_p_f_r_k


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

Ile57 írta:


> kakastaréj
> 
> m-csk-b-j-sz


 


lassuagyu írta:


> kakastaréj
> zs_l_g_t_r


 


Ile57 írta:


> lemezlovas
> csomagolópapír
> 
> f-rd-h-b


 
macskabajusz
zsalugáter
fürdőhab


m-gv-r-s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

cápafarok

t-ng-rf-n-k


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

tengerfenék

j-v-t-s


----------



## h.editke (2007 November 11)

tengerfenék

r-k-b-nd-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

rókabendő

ny-lh-j


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

h.editke írta:


> tengerfenék
> 
> r-k-b-nd-


rókabunda
b_d_._r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

budoár
c_v_lk_r_zs_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

civilkurázsi nem két szó?
c_tr_mf_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

citromfa

l-p-nyl-s-


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 11)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> civilkurázsi nem két szó?
> c_tr_mf_


a sciptrum GIB szótár szerint egyszó merészség..stb
citromfa
_lg_br_


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

algebra

j-v-t-s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

javítás

l-p-nyl-s-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

lepényleső
r_g_cs_r


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

rigócsőr
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

ásványvíz


v-s-t-ll-m-s


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

vasútállomás
r_k_t_


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

vasútállomás
r_k_t_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

rikító
v_nd_rb_t


----------



## apolika (2007 November 11)

_vándorbot_
_szrtt_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

szeretet
_l_j_sk_nn_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

olajoskanna
d_._v_t_t_


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 11)

repülőgép
sz_r_t_m


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

szeretem
p_pr_k_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

paprika
r_fl_x_j


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

reflexij
k_rp_t_k


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

Kárpátok

ny.kl.v.s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

nyakleves
l_v_st_szt_


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

levestészta
m_r_k_n_l


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

nyakleves

d,b.l


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 11)

levestészta
u_o_k_h_j


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

uborkahéj
_l_jb_gy_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

olajbogyó
k_gy_b_v_l_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

kígyóbűvölő
p_rd_cb_r


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

paprika

k.l.csn.


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

(párducbőr)
kalucsni
t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

tartalomjegyzék

h.ssz.s.gm.r.s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

hosszúságmérés
b_k_d_kr_t_m


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

békedekrétum

h.rcm.d.r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

harcmodor
tr_._n_n


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> harcmodor
> tr_._n_n





ez most hogyis van Zsolt???


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

trianon
t_r_kk-k_rty_


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

tarokk-kártya
n_mz_t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

nemzet
_v_gg_mb


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

üveggömb

r-zs-v-z


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

rózsavíz
sz_r_l_m


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

szerelem
k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

kéményseprő
v_ll_lk_z_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

vállalkozó
b_r_h_z_


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

beruházó
b_rk_l_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

burkoló
t_rb_g_n_r_t_r


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

turbógenerátor
t_b_rn_k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

tábornok
t_vk_pcs_l_


----------



## carlos74 (2007 November 11)

távkapcsoló
j_rd_sz_g_t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

járdasziget
k_l_pg_m_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

kalapgumi

g.m.gy.r.


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

külkereskedelem
p_kh_l_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

pannácska írta:


> kalapgumi
> 
> g.m.gy.r.


gumigyűrű
_rch_d_._


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

pókháló

f-k-t--zv-gy


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

feketeözvegy
archadia
k_ty_b_r_t


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 11)

kutyabarát
b--p-t-nd-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

beépítendő _rch_d_._ = orchidea
n_df_d_l_s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

nádfedeles

k-nyh-


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

konyha
r_m_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

alberth írta:


> konyha
> r_m_s


rémes,
romos,
rímes,
rámás...

k_m_ny_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

kéményes

kr.k.d.l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

krokodil
f_v_g_k


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 11)

favágók
f-gv-j-k-t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 11)

fogvájókat
fr_nc_._._gyb_n


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

franciaágyban
b_l_._l_t_ni


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 12)

beleállítani?
b_ny_d_lm_s


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 12)

bonyodalmas

T_l_p_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

Télapó
h_m_sk_rty_s


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 12)

hamiskártyás

h_._s_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

hóesés

v_r_d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

véradó
_t_lm_rg_z_s


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

szüretel

sz_v_d_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

Antikbakfis írta:


> véradó
> _t_lm_rg_z_s


 
ételmérgezés
255: szövedék

zs_r_sb_d_n


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

zsírosbödön
h_d_h_j_


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

zsírosbödön

k_k_kk_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

hadihajó
f_kb_t_t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

fékbetét
j_gm_d_r


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

jégmadár
k_s_rt_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

jégmadár
261: kísértés

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

felhőkarcoló
k_s_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

kisérő

v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

villámcsapás
k_ny_rd_g_szt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

kenyérdagasztó

p_p_csv_r_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

pipacsvörös
sz_rsz_lh_s_g_t_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

szőrszálhasogatás

b_nb_cs_n_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

bűnbocsánat
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

katicabogár
_ll_ns_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

ellenség

k_p_l_sz_rk_z_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

kapálószerkezet
köpülőszerkezet
h_j_s_n_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

hajósinas

(kupolaszerk volt )

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

nászéjszaka 
(bezzeg ez egyértelmű)
h_rm_n_k_._jt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

harmonikaajtó

_km_nyh_m_s_t_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

okmányhamisítás
sz_r_cs_nd_._


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

szerecsendió

b_._v_t_s


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 12)

beavatás

p_st_f_._k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

postafiók
sz_g_nyl_g_ny


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

szegénylegény
b_sz_rk_ny-sz_._nsz szóösszetétel
:..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

ángyoméknál
sz_r_t_tsz_lg_l_t


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 12)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ángyoméknál
> sz_r_t_tsz_lg_l_t


szeretetszolgalat
_t_st_m_nt_m


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

testámentum
b_sz_rk_nysz_._nsz


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 12)

szeretetszolgálat
m_z_sh_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

lassuagyu írta:


> testámentum
> b_sz_rk_nysz_._nsz


boszorkányszeánsz
m_t_r_r_b_lt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

méterárubolt:..:
k_l_p_s_n_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

kalaposinas
j_sz_msz_ds_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

jószomszédság
n_v_rk_m


----------



## a.blanki (2007 November 12)

nővérkém
m_k_ l_s_ _á_ás


----------



## a.blanki (2007 November 12)

növérkém
m_k_l_s_á_ás (bocsi,elnéztem)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

mikulásvárás

m_g_nt_n_r


----------



## a.blanki (2007 November 12)

magántanár
é_f_l_á_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

Első bejegyzés:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!:razz:*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve:wink*


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

élfóliát 

k_cs_p_ng_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 12)

kicsapongás

_r_m_t_r_p_ _


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

aromaterápia

f_h_d_sz_ll_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 12)

főhadiszállás

_ngy_l_rc_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

angyalarcú

h_tg_r_ncs_rv_d_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 12)

hátgerincsorvadás

t_ng_r_cs_ll_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

tengericsillag

f_kh_t_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 12)

fékhatás

t_r_pj_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

terepjáró

_ny_t_j


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

anyatej
k_p_rc_nt


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 12)

anyataj
gy.rm.k.d.lt.t.s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

anyatej
m_gm_rd_lt szleng


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

303: kipurcant 
304: gyermeküdültetés
305: megmurdelt 

*_l_d_k_s*


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 12)

üledékes
.r.k.lh.t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

örökölhet

_z_nr_t_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

Zsófi19 írta:


> örökölhet
> 
> _z_nr_t_g


ózonréteg
m_gf_jt_m


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 12)

ózonréteg
.nk.ny.r.l.m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

309: megfejtem
310: önkényuralom

h_m_r_st_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 12)

álmatagon
.ll.nsz.lg.lt.t.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

álmatagon 
313: ellenszolgáltatás

h_m_r_st_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 12)

humorest
k.s.r.m.nd.l.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

keserűmandula
b_cs_n_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

lassuagyu írta:


> keserűmandula
> b_cs_n_t


 
bocsánat

(Marta, humorista volt)


h_l_szn_dr_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

halásznadrág
n_k_d_d_m ............egyszó!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

nekedadom?

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

fogyókúra
_lb_cs_jt_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 12)

elbocsájtás
.kt.l.nk.d.k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

éltelenkedik
b_s_r_l_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

besorolok

f_nt_mk_p


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

fantomkép
l_f_r_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

lefarag

t_km_g_l_j


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

tökmagolaj
m_gy_r_z_t


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

magyarázat

t.rt.z.s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

tartozás
l_t_j_lsz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

lassuagyu írta:


> tartozás
> l_t_j_lsz


 
ez is szleng? letejelsz?


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

Zsófi19 írta:


> ez is szleng? letejelsz?


Igen ha tartozás volt az előbb, akkor letejelsz, jeleznem kellett volna, ha szleng?
de a letejel élég ismert, sőt a kecske is letejel akkor nem szleng
Zsófi pirospont ! 
te jössz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

letejelsz

p_k_r_rc


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

pókerarc
j_, m_gy_k


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 12)

űnnepnap

l_bd_r_zs_
_______________
illatozó


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

labdarózsa

mire válaszoltál ?lomen est omen(lomenpali)
_lk_s_tt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

elkésett

f_gy_lm_tl_n


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 12)

figyelmetlen
t_k_r_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

takaros

f_t_ny_r_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

fatányéros
b_l_j_n


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

belejön

f_nys_g_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

belejön ---bilijén?


t-nd-rsz-rny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

fénysugár

t-nd-rsz-rny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

tündérszárny

v_s_._t_lt_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

veseátültetés

m-g-nh-ngz-r-v-d-l-s


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

magánhangzórövidűlés

-ml-k-r-m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

emlékérem

v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

Zsófi19 írta:


> belejön
> 
> f_nys_g_r


zsófinyert
fénysugár
k_t_lv_r_


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

vándorcirkusz

l-nk-d-tl-n


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

lankadatlan
z_rz_v_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

lankadatlan

-lv-zh-t-tl-n


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

347: zűrzavar
348: élvezhetetlen

v_g_ll_m_s


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

élvezhetetlen

d-szkr-m-n-c--


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

Zsófi19 írta:


> 347: zűrzavar
> 348: élvezhetetlen
> 
> v_g_ll_m_s


végállomás

k-sz-ll-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

További szép estét, jó játékot!


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

végállomás

diszkrimináció


v.ll.nyk.pcs.l.


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

villanykapcsoló

cs-sz-rk-rt-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

császárkörte
p_dl_sf_lj_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

padlásfeljáró

l.k.scs.r.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

lakáscsere
t_rt_v_v_ny_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

tértivevényes

.rv.nyt.l.n


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

érvénytelen
_lk_t_._l_m


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

alkotóelem

pr.bl.m.m.nt.s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

problémamentes

v-l-gh-l-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

világháló

t.rv.zh.t.tl.n


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

tervezhetetlen
s_m_nd_b


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

sámándob

h.r.ngv.r.gz.s


----------



## h.editke (2007 November 12)

harangvirágzás

s-jt-sm-k-r-n-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

sajtosmakaróni

v.d.szf.gyv.rm.st.r


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

vadászfegyvermester

g-msz-rv-s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

gímszarvas

b.rg.ny.f.z.l.k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 12)

burgonyafőzelék
sz_b_._n_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

szobainas


.n.t.n.m..


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

anatonómia

h.sk.t.


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

haskötő

v-r-gf-z-r


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 12)

viragfuzer

gy-r-kd-l


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

gyerekdal

v.rsr.m


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

versrím

v-n-lk-d


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 12)

repulogep

f-r-szt-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

fárszutó


h.ngz.v.r


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 12)

hangzavar

sz-l-m


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

Táltos írta:


> versrím
> 
> v-n-lk-d


 
vonalkód lett volna


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

Murcike írta:


> hangzavar
> 
> sz-l-m


 
szólam

b-rp-lt


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

bárpult
_l_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

ülőgarnitúra
_sz_._sz_nc_._


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

aszueszencia
h_rk_p_c_k


----------



## Titke (2007 November 13)

hurkapöcök (? 
r_zsd_m_nt_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

rozsdamentes

k_v_d_r_l_

Sziasztok!


----------



## Titke (2007 November 13)

:..:
kávédaráló
sz_m_v_gl_ncs_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

szemüveglencse

sz_l_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

szelídgesztenye
l_c_p_cs_ny_


----------



## Titke (2007 November 13)

lacipecsenye
t_m_gr_f


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 13)

tomográf
n-pr-f-rg-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

napraforgó

b_r_nyb_r


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 13)

báránybőr
k-cs-cs-r--ml-s


----------



## Titke (2007 November 13)

kacsacsőrűemlős
b_z_t_bl_


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 13)

búzatábla
b-r-zd-b-ll-g-t-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

barázdabillegető

t_rp_p_p_g_j


----------



## Titke (2007 November 13)

barázdabillegető 
törpepapagáj
m_rm_t_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

mormota

k_l_ndf_lm


----------



## Titke (2007 November 13)

kalandfilm
sz_r_k_z_tts_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

szórakozottság

sz_kny_v_d_sz


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 13)

szoknyavadász
sz_l_m_nd_r


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 13)

repűlőgép

r_m_t_l_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

remetelak
_ll_._l_j


----------



## vikikusz8 (2007 November 13)

illó-olaj

r_g_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

regény
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

kerekeskút

v_lt_._r


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 13)

váltó-őr (jó?  )

b-l-mb-k-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

bölömbika
k_s_rt_tk_st_ly


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

bölömbika
407: kísértetkastély

p_rn_h_z_t

(igen, váltóőr volt a feladvány )


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 13)

párnahuzat

t_nd_rl_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

tündérlány

_r_t_b_l


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 13)

aratóbál

s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

siralomház
p_r_d_cs_mp_r_


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 13)

paradicsompüré

r-nt-ttk-rf--l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

rántottkarfiol
f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

feketeretek

b_rt_nv_s_lt


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

börtönviselt

sz.mh.b.r.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

számháború
_lv_s_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

elviselhetetlen

t_rr_rt_m_d_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

terrortámadás
k_._k_d_ttsz_m_t_g_p


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 13)

terrortámadás

g_b_n_ _rl_m_ny
l


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

gabonaőrlemény
k_._k_d_tt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

elveszem
k_._k_d_tt


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

kiakadott számítógép

k_csk_._p_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

kecskeepe.. ..a számítógépet csak te tudtad zsolt
r_k_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

rakottkáposzta
_rd_._lv_ Bocsánat, ez nem átlagos! Erdély néveredeténél gondolkodjatok!


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

ardealvi
_r_._sb_._----------állat !!(kígyó) azt gondolom ismert


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

425: erdőelve
426: óriásboa

c_p_v_d_sz


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

Erdőelve 

"Erről tanúskodik Erdély magyar neve is, mely a központi magyar tájszemlélethez igazodva, 'erdő előtti, erdőn túli' területet jelent (Erdőelve), valamint a mai román név előzménye a középkori magyarországi latinságban használt Transsylvania."


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

cápavadász

k.p.rny.v.d.


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

telepesek

r.nt.ttb.k.c.mb


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

rántott békacomb

cs_k_rny_kk_nd_


----------



## apuci13 (2007 November 13)

csokornyakkendő
_n_l_m_z_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

unaloműző

p_p_p_szk_l_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> unaloműző
> 
> p_p_p_szk_l_


pipapiszkáló
l_d_nk_b_t ----------50-s évek


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

lódenkabát

_r_nyk_r_n_


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

aranykorona

b_kr_t_
______________________________________________________
Sziasztok!


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

bokréta

b_ln_v_d_sz


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

bálnavadász
f_c_nk_k_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

fácánkakas

r.bl.p.cs.ny.


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

fácánkakas

c_m_s_v_g


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

rablópecsenye
g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

rablópecsenye

pr_bl_m_


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

Bocsi, gesztenyepüré


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

441 cumisüveg
443 probléma
k_sz_llt_m


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

kiszálltam

m_ln_sz_rp


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

málnaszörp

r.v.d.t.l


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

málnaszörp
t_z_g_p


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

rövidital
tűzőgép
tr_f_lt_m


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

tréfáltam
f_g_th_jt_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

fogathajtás
t_z_gl_p


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

tőzegláp

b_rv_d_k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

borvidék
b_b_k_d


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

borvidék
453: babakád?
k_cs_p_cs_ny_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

453 igen
454 kacsapecsenye
_ksz_rd_b_z


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

kacsapecsenye

p_rn_h_z_t


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

455 ékszerdoboz


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

párnahuzat

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

szerepcsere

g_nd_l_t_tv_t_l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

gondolatátvitel
m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

motorkerékpár

gy_f_sd_b_z


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

gyufásdoboz
g_nc_lsz_k_r


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

göncölszekér

p_p_d_h_ny


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

pipadohány

_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 13)

pipadohány

gy-ngyh-l-sz


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

agykontroll
gyöngyhalász
sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

szellemidézés
f_nyk_p_lb_m


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

szellemidézés h-l-p-t-l-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

fényképalbum
h_gysz_r_s


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

fényképalbum ,gy-p-r-gy-ű-j-t-é-s


----------



## drow (2007 November 13)

hólapátolás
v_zm_rt_k


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 13)

szellemidézés

l-l-kv-nd-rl-s


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

elrontottam ,bocs, m-cs-a-k-r-m


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

lélekvándorlás


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

cs-r-p-d-s


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

jércemell


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 13)

l-b-ny-k


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 13)

jércemell
csőrepedés

m-s-v-l-g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> fényképalbum
> h_gysz_r_s


 
hegyszoros
477: libanyak
478: mesevilág

Z_bh_gy_z_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 13)

Zabhegyező
_v_gh_gy


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

üveghegy

t.lv.jb.nd.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 14)

tolvajbanda
f_k_l_mp_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

főkolompos
sz_k_nt_rm_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

szikentermő
b_v_nt_rm_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 14)

bőventermő
J_n_s v_t_z


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

jánosvitéz
_l_t_tt_m (igekötő az ige előtt áll, egybe)


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 14)

elütöttem
_lp_szt_th_t_tl_n


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

elpusztíthatatlan
k_ll_kc_._ (bocs)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

kollekció

v_nd_rt_b_r


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 14)

vándortábor

l.bb.ncsl.v.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

lebbencsleves

z_jsz_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 14)

zajszűrő

m.gv.h.tj.k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

megvehetjük
t_k_r_f_l_._


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

takarófólia

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

mézeskalács

p_tr_l_._ml_mp_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

petróleumlámpa
h_r_g_sz_ld


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

haragoszöld

m_r_g_r_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

méregerős

k_lyh_cs_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

kályhacső

kr_k_d_lb_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

krokodilbőr
sz_lk_k_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

szélkakas

ny_sz_f_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

nyuszifül
g_m_ly_t_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

gomolyatúró
_lz_rk_z_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

elzárkózás

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

rénszarvas
k_sz_sp_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

kaszáspók

v_zt_szt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

víztiszta
p_rn_cs_t_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

párnacsata
b_._lt_tt_m


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 14)

beültettem

k.sk.rt.m.t


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

kiskertemet (beoltottam lett volna) 
m_gkr_._lt_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

megkreáltam
sz_mk_v_t_tt


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

számkivetett

_v_gg_ly_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

üveggolyó
_sz_mt_kj_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

eszemtokja

l_ncs_f_z_l_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

lencsefőzelék
b_k_k_lt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

bekékült

h_j_f_n_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

hajófenék
n_mr_d


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 14)

nimród

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_

(a mássalhangzók ua-ok!)


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 14)

gondolatolvasó

-nt-d-t-s-tj-


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

_nt_d-t-s-tj-
öntudatosítja
t_p_r_sz_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

toporászik . . .(analógia:egerészik;madarászik;verebészik...stb), 
kr_mpl_v_r_g_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

krumplivirágos
sz_b_d_lv_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

szabadelvű:..:
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

billentyűzet :..:
n_g_rcs_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

négercsók
sz_g_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

szöges
szagos
szegés

f_n_mf_z_l_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

finomfőzelék

(úúútálom)

_gy_n_r_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

egyenáram

m_n_m_t_r


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 15)

számkivetett
-dv-ntv-s-rn-p


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

manométer
adventvasárnap

m_d_r_l_d_l


----------



## swenson (2007 November 15)

madáreledel
l-z-rny-l-b


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

madáreledel
r_k_t_k_l_v_._ll_m_s


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 15)

rakétakilövőállomás
h-rt-nz--


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

hortenzia
m-csk--l-m


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 15)

macskaalom
sz-rv-s-g-ncs


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

szarvasagancs
b-t-r-r-h-z


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 15)

bútoráruház
p-r-l-gt-t-


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

párologtató
-tk-z--szt-l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

étkezőasztal

k_m_tl_b


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

kamatláb
sz_r_lm_sl_v_l


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 15)

krumplivirákos
k_k_r_c_l_p_ny


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 15)

szerelmeslevél

v_sz_rd_zz_n_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

lomenpalne írta:


> krumplivirákos
> k_k_r_c_l_p_ny


 
kukoricalepény
viszérduzzanat


k_rg_ll_r


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

körgallér
v-ssz-k-s-r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

visszakísér

gy_szr_h_


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

Zsófi19 írta:


> visszakísér
> 
> gy_szr_h_


 

én vesszőkosár -ra gondoltam 

gyászruha

m-k-s-d-


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 15)

Zsófi19 írta:


> visszakísér
> 
> gy_szr_h_


gyászruha
m_gsz_pp_n_z


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

megszappanoz?

r_mb_szh_l


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

megszappanoz

m-k-s-d-


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

mókusodu
b_b_p_l_nk_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

babapelenka

r_mb_szh_l


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

rombuszhal
t_._db_ (ahova nemsüt a nap)


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

tiédbe
b_ld_ch_n (irott formában van)


----------



## swenson (2007 November 15)

baldachin
m-g-nr-nd-l-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

magánrendelés

t_r_psz_ml_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 15)

terepszemle
p_._psh_w (egybeírtam járatlanvagyok ott)bocs; írott forma


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 15)

peapshow

t.rk.b.rk.


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

tarkabarka
-rt-p-d--


----------



## Tomibácsi (2007 November 15)

repulogép
k t n t s t


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

enca írta:


> tarkabarka
> -rt-p-d--


 
ortopédia

m-rc-p-nt-rt-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 15)

marcipántorta

l.v.sm.r.k.n.l


----------



## enca (2007 November 15)

levesmerőkanál
f--k-ssz-kr-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 15)

fiókosszekrény 

h-sz-ll-ng-z-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

hószállingózás

l_tt_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## safranek (2007 November 16)

lottonyeremény
s_v_ny_p_f_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

savanyúpofa

t.ng.h.rm.n.k.


----------



## safranek (2007 November 16)

tangóharmónika
h_rm_nik_._jt_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

harmonikaajtó

b.cs.n.tk.r.s


----------



## safranek (2007 November 16)

bocsánatkérés
k_._d_._bl_k


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 16)

kiadóablak
gy_jt_sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

gyüjtőszenvedély
h_v_rf_lv_t_l


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

haverfelvétel

m.nt.lm.j.g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

mentelmijog

t_gr_sb_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

tigrisbőr
f_k_ll_nty_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

fakallantyú

_p_rdzs_m


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

eperdzsem
az
_rr_dr_ zsófi neked


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 16)

lassuagyu írta:


> eperdzsem
> az
> _rr_dr_ zsófi neked


orrodra
v_ll_nysz_ml_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

villanyszámla

_r_ny_r


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

aranyér

t.lp.l.v.l.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

talpalávaló
k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

kakukkcsőre

l.bsz.rv.d.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

lábszárvédő
k_k_kk_s_r_ nem kakukkcsőre de jól indul de kijönne a kakukkcsőre is *kakukkos óra*
*b_lr_._t*


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

kakukkosóra

v_l_gh_l_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

kakukkosóra :ugras:

*világháló*

m.gv.l.g.s.dt.m


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

megvilágosodtam
a
r_gg_l
is


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

reggel

p_n_cch_._


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

pinocchio
h_pp_r_z_m_országoshírű írás volt egyszóban vált ismerté


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

hoppárézimi

g_ly_l_b


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 16)

gólyaláb

tr_kt_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

traktor

k_l_cst_szt_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 16)

kalácstészta

_z_nr_t_g


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

szénréteg

t.b.rt.zn.l


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

tábortűznél
l_p_t_k


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

lapátok

n.ll.sl.szt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 16)

nullásliszt.........lopótök
b_._v_t_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

beavatás

t.rt.l.mj.gyz.k


----------



## safranek (2007 November 16)

tartalomjegyzék
n_h_z_bb_t


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

nehezebbet

k.gy.lm.s.ssz..nyn.k


----------



## safranek (2007 November 16)

kegyelmesasszo?nynak hibás jel?
t_k_cs_tk_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

takácsatka :mrgreen:

ny_lvl_ck_


----------



## safranek (2007 November 16)

*nyelvlecke* a takácsatkát te már tudtad pannácskának akartam fejtötést okozni ebben a játékban nehéz nehezet adni

_kn_z_l_gy


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

safranek írta:


> nyelvlecke a takácsatkát te már tudtad pannácskának akartam fejtötést okozni ebben a játékban nehéz nehezet adni
> az
> f_n_m


 

Akkor legközelebb sorold fel, légy szives, hogy kiknek a válaszát várod....


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

finom

p_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

safranek írta:


> *nyelvlecke* a takácsatkát te már tudtad pannácskának akartam fejtötést okozni ebben a játékban nehéz nehezet adni
> 
> _kn_z_l_gy


 
.. és ha nem feltétlen szükséges, megtennéd, hogy nem írod át a feladványt.... 

aknázólégy


p_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## Nanika37 (2007 November 16)

lábszárvédő
c_p_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

Nanika37 írta:


> lábszárvédő
> c_p_ssz_kr_ny


 
cipősszekrény

p_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## Nanika37 (2007 November 16)

pálfordulás
_gy_t_m_ h_llg_t_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 16)

egyetemihallgató

v_szj_lz_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

vészjelző


p.rr.l.lt.


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 16)

porraloltó

n-pl-m-nt-


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 16)

naplemente

p-rsz-v-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 16)

porszívó

m.gsz.m.ly.s.t.s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 16)

megszemelyesites

m.j.r.nn.


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 16)

majoranna

sz.n.szt.z..


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

Szanasztázia

b.l.g.b.dt.m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 17)

belegebedtem 
(szinesztézia)

sz_m_lyl_._r_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 17)

személyleírás
m_n_l_._


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 17)

monília
m_n_td_j-v_ssz_t_r_t_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 17)

menetdíjvisszatérítés
H_m_kt_v_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

Homoktövis

.rd.gsz.k.r


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 17)

ördögszekér
h_t_t-h_v_t


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 17)

hetet-havat
fr_nc_._s_l_ta


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

franciasaláta

f.h.rb.bl.v.s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 17)

fehérbableves
t_m_gsz_r_k_zt_t_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 17)

svábbogár

p.rg.m.np.p.r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 17)

szuperhaver írta:


> fehérbableves
> t_m_gsz_r_k_zt_t_s


tömegszórakoztatás
b_cs_n_ltl_v_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 17)

pergamenpapír

s_r_kp_nt


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 17)

sarokpont
.lv.szt.k.m.nc.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 17)

olvasztókemence
b_cs_n_ltl_v_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

becsináltleves

t.v.g.l.s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 17)

tevegelés
r_k_f_r_k
k_b_l_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 17)

rókafarok kabala 

t_zh_ny_


----------



## safranek (2007 November 17)

rókafarok kabala
g_l_szt_


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 17)

giliszta
_l_b_rd


----------



## gyicu (2007 November 17)

alabárd
m_kk_c_k_r


----------



## Kaily (2007 November 17)

mokkacukor
L _ _ N B _ R G _


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 17)

Bogey írta:


> rókafarok kabala
> 
> t_zh_ny_



tuzhanyo

v--szb-b-


----------



## vberika (2007 November 18)

viaszbaba

k-l-ndr--é-y


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

kalandregény
cs_b_t_sz_r_n


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 18)

lassuagyu írta:


> kalandregény
> cs_b_t_sz_r_n


csábítószirén
_gy_f_rt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

agyafúrt
t_kerv_n_._s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

tekervényes

b_l_._rz_k_szs_g


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

beleérzőkészség

sz.r.t.t.n.rg..


----------



## Kaily (2007 November 18)

szeretetenergia
c_t_pl_zm_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

citoplazma

b_ly_gz_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

bélyegző
gy_ng_v_s_._._ő


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

gyöngyvessző?

k_zm_nd_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

közmondás
sz_b_rp_rk


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

szoborpark

n_sz_nd_l_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

nászinduló
gl_r_._


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

glória
c_k_r_._


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 18)

lassuagyu írta:


> glória
> c_k_r_._


cikoria
j_gk_rsz_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

jégkorszak
b_gy_t_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

bugyuta

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

játékszabály

l_p_nyh_l


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

lepényhal
t_r_st_szt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

túróstészta

p_nz_nt_z_t


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 18)

pénzintézet
v.szt.s.gm.nt.s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

veszteségmentes

m_f_gs_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

műfogsor
m_nt_l_sc_k_rk_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

mentolos cukorka

_ld_z_tk_sz


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 18)

áldozatkész

..t.k.rb.nt.rt.s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

áldozatkész

sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

szerepjáték
d_r_lth_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 18)

darálthús

br.cs.m.v.sz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

brácsaművész

s_k_v_g


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

síküveg

sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

szilvásgombóc

_k_r_sz_lyl_v_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

ököruszályleves

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 18)

mákosguba

s-rt-sb-rd-sz-l-t


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

sertésbordaszelet

h.s.bb.rg.ny.v.l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

hasábburgonyával

v_nd_gs_r_g


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

vendégsereg

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 18)

hasábburgonyával

.b.rk.s.l.t.


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

hasábburgonyával

_lm_s r_t_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

Bogey írta:


> vendégsereg
> 
> p_h_rk_sz_nt_


 
pohárköszöntő
673: uborkasaláta
674: almásrétes

gy_m_rk_s_r_


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

pohárköszöntő

b_nd_s_lm_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

bundásalma

gy_m_rk_s_r_


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

uborkasaláta

k_v_sz_s_b_rk_


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

gyomorkeserű

b_cs_sz_l_t


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 18)

gyomorkeserü

.g.szs.g.nkr.


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

egészségünkre

k_ll_m_sn_p_t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

kellemes napot
h_f_v_s


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

hófúvás

sz_nk_z_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

szánkázás
k_r_m_ll_s


----------



## tesa (2007 November 18)

karamellás
sz_nt_st_


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

szenteste

m_k_l_s


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 18)

mikulás

p_tk_r_kcs_p_gyzs_rz_sz_l_p


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 18)

mikulás

.dv.nt


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

advent

_ _szt_nd_


----------



## tesa (2007 November 18)

Abigel573 írta:


> mikulás
> 
> p_tk_r_kcs_p_gyzs_rz_sz_l_p


pótkerékcsapágyzsirzószelep
m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

meglepetés

d_c_mb_r


----------



## tesa (2007 November 18)

irmus írta:


> advent
> 
> _ _szt_nd_


óesztendő
n_pt_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 18)

naptár
M_m_t_gy_r


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 18)

december

[FONT=&quot]Tr_jtz_gfr_tz_g[/FONT]


----------



## tesa (2007 November 18)

december


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 18)

ez kész káosz...


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

Abigel573 írta:


> ez kész káosz...


 
Segíts helyrehozni.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

Abigel573 írta:


> december
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Tr_jtz_gfr_tz_g[/FONT]


 
trajtzigfritzig

j_._nd_l_t


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 18)

jóindulat

m_s_ly


----------



## irmus (2007 November 18)

mosoly

n_v_t_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

nevetés

h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

hullocsillag

h.h.t.z.k


----------



## tesa (2007 November 18)

hahotázik
m_g_mb_n


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

magamban

-z-n-s-t-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

azonosító
V_ll_nyt_zh_ly


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

villanytuzhely

v-d-n-t-j


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

vadonatúj

b.t.v.lt.m


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

buta voltam
_.d_h_gy


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

á dehogy (nem)

k.b.r.tr.f.


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

kabaretrefa

-gy-g-sf-ld


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

agyagosföld
m_csk_._l_m


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 18)

kabarétréfa


v-ll-mcs-p-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

villámcsapás
m_csk_._l_m


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 18)

macskaalom

villámcsapás

h--s-s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> agyagosföld
> m_csk_._l_m




macska alom

k-r-t-z-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

hóesés
karatézás
v_ll_nym_zd_ny


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

villanymozdony

k.n.r.m.d.r


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

kanarimadar

b-t-gl-t-g-t-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

beteglátogató
l_b_r_ssz_szt_ns


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

beteglátogató
h.m.r-gy.rs.n


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> beteglátogató
> l_b_r_ssz_szt_ns



laborasszisztens


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

hamar-gyorsan
v_d_._k_m_r_


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

video kamera

.ny.gcs.r.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

anyagcsere
p_h_r_l_t_t


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

poharalatet

sz-k-rc-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

szekerce
r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

renszarvas

b-r-sl-g-ny


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

béreslegény
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

naplemente

v.d.szg.r.ny


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

vadászgörény
p_tr_nc_ gondoljatok Toldi Miklósra


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

petrence

t.gr.scs.k.s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

tigriscsikos

k-l-ndv-gy-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

kalandvágyó
h_jcs_v_r_k


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

hajcsavarok

h-jl-k-ny


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

hajlékony
h_s_z_m


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

hasizom

h-r-mh-lgy


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

háremhölgy
b_j_d_r


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 18)

bajadér

r-k-l-ny


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

rokalany

-k-rny-l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

ökörnyál
sz_rv_sb_g_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

szarvasbőgés
m.nd.l.v.r.g


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

mandulavirág
sz_lk_k_s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

szelkakas

v-t-sf-rg-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

vetésforgó
k_sd_d_v_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

kisdedovi

m.ll.f.gt.m


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

mellefogtam

-l-m-sz-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

elemiszál
r_kp_nc_l


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

rakpancel

gy-rgy-l-g


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

gyurgyalag
sz_rk_g_m


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

szurkegem

sz-nc-n-g-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

széncinege
m_ln_rf_csk_


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

molnarfecske

sz--m-m-csk-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 18)

sziámimacska
m_csk_b_g_ly


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

macskabagoly

b-ng-l-.t-gr-s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

bengáli tigris

f.k.t.p.rd.c


----------



## tesa (2007 November 19)

feketepárduc
n_p_h_r_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 19)

napihírek
z_rz_v_r


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 19)

zűrzavar

_l_sz_rsz_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

Olaszország

s_k_r_lm_ny


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 19)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Olaszország
> 
> s_k_r_lm_ny


sikerelmeny
ny_r_gp_rn_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

nyeregpárna

_n_s_s_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 19)

ónoseső

_n_n_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 19)

ananász

m_d_rk_l_tk_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

madárkalitka

_ls_lly_szth_t_tl_n


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 19)

Zsófi19 írta:


> madárkalitka
> 
> _ls_lly_szth_t_tl_n


elsulyeszthetetlen
f_k_t_k_v_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

feketekávé

m_t_r_ssz_n


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 19)

motorosszán

p_cs_rt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

pacsírta

T_cs_kz_n_


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 19)

Zsófi19 írta:


> pacsírta
> 
> T_cs_kz_n_


tucsokzene
k_szt_mk_b_t


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 November 19)

kosztümkabát

*sz_nt_st_*


----------



## ZSU2 (2007 November 19)

repülőgépg_m__br_ncs


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

pitypang26 írta:


> kosztümkabát
> 
> *sz_nt_st_*


 
szenteste
771: gumiabroncs

l_gy_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 19)

legyőzhetetlen

_l_mt_nd_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 19)

álomtündér

p_g_cs_sz_gg_t_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 19)

pogácsaszaggató
.br.kt.k.rm.ny


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

abraktakarmány

h.st.nc.sn.


----------



## figurehead (2007 November 19)

hastáncosnő

d.bp.rg.s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 19)

dobpergés
h_jn_lh_s_d_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

hajnalhasadás

n.pf.lk.lt.


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 19)

napfelkelte kiss

m-nk-k-zd-s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

munkakezdés

n.-s..sskiss


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 20)

pannácska írta:


> munkakezdés
> 
> n.-s..sskiss


ne-siess
r_d_d_ndr_n


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

rododendron

k.kt.szv.r.g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

kaktuszvirág

v_k_._m


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 20)

vákuum

j_t_k_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

játékos

h.b.z.tt


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 20)

habozott

_gy_ss_g


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

egyesség

t.stv.r.s.g


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 20)

testvériség

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

szivárvány

cs.ll.gf.nyb.n


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 20)

csillagfényben

gy_ny_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

gyönyörű

gy.rty.l.ng


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 20)

gyertyláng

z_n_t_r_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

zeneterem
t_t_rb_fszt_k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

tatárbifsztek

f-lh-t-lm-z-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

felhatalmazás
_r_nyh_rcs_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

aranyhörcsög

sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

szellemjárás

k_v_sz_m_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

kávészemek

h_m_r_szl_n


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

hímoroszlán

k_ng_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

kenguru

g-ly_h-r


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

gólyahír

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 20)

Bogey írta:


> gólyahír
> 
> l_v_nd_l_


levendula
m_kv_r_g


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

mákvirág

t_l_p_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

tulipán
p_rn_h_jd_r


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

pernahajder

_rr_g_ns


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 20)

Bogey írta:


> pernahajder
> 
> _rr_g_ns


arrogáns

sz_pl_l_k


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

széplélek

r_zs_sz_r_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

rózsaszirom
h_nt_ltr_zs


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

hántoltrizs

z_r_._z_m


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 20)

Antikbakfis írta:


> rózsaszirom
> h_nt_ltr_zs


hantoltrizs
f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

feketeretek

z_r_._z_m


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

záróizom

cs_k_ll_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

csókálló

zs_r_sk_ny_r


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

zsíroskenyér

gr_n_t_lm_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

gránátalma

m_j_mk_ny_rf_


----------



## Azelfafage (2007 November 20)

majomkenyérfa

_p_r_nc_._s-t_ng_r


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

kenguru

l-mp-b-r-


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

Azelfafage írta:


> majomkenyérfa
> 
> _p_r_nc_._s-t_ng_r



Óperenciás-tenger

g_rd_szk_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

gördeszka

v-r-gt-rt-


----------



## FeketeBestia (2007 November 20)

virágtartó

r-d--t-r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

radiotur ?
818: lámpabúra

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 20)

bárányfelhő

tr.mb.l.n.gr.s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

Szerintem: radiátor

bárányfelhő

s-g-ts-g


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 20)

segitség

.p.l.sz.m.lyz.t


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

ápolószemélyzet

h_l_p_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

hólapát

v_r_gcs_k_r


(igazad van, Hímoroszlán, a radiátor sokkal jobb megoldás)


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

virágcsokor

_rny_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

árnyék

k_v_csm_h_ly


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 20)

árnyék

.g.t.v.rs.ny


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

ügetőverseny

n_ps_g_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

napsugár

k_v_csm_h_ly


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

kovácsműhely

l_v_sh_nt_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 20)

kovácsmühely

.lf.g.dh.t.tl.n


----------



## CSGyuri (2007 November 20)

csokornyakkendő
-------------------------
cs_k_ny_v_s_nt_
(helyiségnév)


----------



## CSGyuri (2007 November 20)

cumisüveg
-----------------------
h_dm_z_v_s_r_h_ly
(helyiségnév)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 20)

marta49 írta:


> kovácsmühely
> 
> .lf.g.dh.t.tl.n


 
elfogadhatatlan
835: Csokonyavisonta
836: Hódmezővásárhely

c_kl_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 20)

cékla

t.t.b.ny.


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 20)

tatabánya

cs-k-l-d-


----------



## irmus (2007 November 20)

csokoládé

g_m_c_k_r


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 20)

gumicukor

n.a.ó.a


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 20)

gumicukor

R.ny.sz.ntk.r.ly


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

Rinyaszentkirály [Somogy megye]
k_n_szt_nc


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

kanásztánc

t.n.szb.jn.ks.g


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

kanásztánc (tudod is járni?)

n-pt-nc-gy-tt-s


----------



## anginika (2007 November 20)

napóra
-m-lk-d-tt


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

teniszbajnokság kiss

n-pt-nc-gy-tt-s


----------



## anginika (2007 November 20)

teniszbajnokság
néptáncegyüttes

és még mindig: -m-lk-d-tt


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

emelkedett


f.ll.g.kb.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

fellegekbe
t_v_sz_ll


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

tovaszall

-bl-k-m-l-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

ablakomelé

f.ls.r.t.g


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

felsőréteg
v_s_t_ll_m_s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

vasutallomas

-d-g-l-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

adagolás
cs_pk_v_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

csipkeverő

h.l.szh.j.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

halászhajó
d_csz_v_ts_g


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

dicsszovetseg

v-l-scs-nt


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

dacszövetség

h.gym.sz.k.t.l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

hegymászókötél
_rrv_t_rl_


----------



## enca (2007 November 20)

orrvitorla
m-ssz-l-t-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

messzelátó
v_kv_z_t_


----------



## enca (2007 November 20)

vakvezető
-gyr-j-r-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 20)

ágyrajáró
k_v_cs_ll_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 21)

kavicsálló
k_rt_szn_dr_g


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 21)

szuperhaver írta:


> kavicsálló
> k_rt_szn_dr_g


kerésznadrág
_nk_rm_nyz_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

önkormányzat

_r_nyf_st


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

aranyfüst
_gr_._sk_l_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

ugróiskola

sz_m_gy_n_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

számegyenes
h_d_r_kk_nt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

hadirokkant

sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 21)

hadirokkant
_mb_c_ _


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

ambíció

sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

szalagkorlát
h_l_lf_l_l_m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

halálfélelem

r_v_r_nd_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

reverenda
t_k_s_ly


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

tőkesúly

k_t_rz_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

katarzis
sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

szilvapálinka

m_g_s_gr_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

magasugrás
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

asztalitenisz

_lk_h_lsz_nd_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 21)

alkoholszonda

k.nd.r.z.tt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

kandírozott

sz_l_pt_k_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

száloptika
cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 21)

csillagvizsgáló

m.lt.r.sk.n.l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

malteroskanál
m_d_llg_psz


----------



## gabi1969 (2007 November 21)

malteroskanál
.l.lm.sz.rr.kt.r


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 21)

modellgipsz

.rg.n.j.t.k.s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

gabi1969 írta:


> malteroskanál
> .l.lm.sz.rr.kt.r


élelmiszerraktár
m_d_llg_psz


----------



## gabi1969 (2007 November 21)

modellgipsz
.l.lm.sz.rr.kt.r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

marta49 írta:


> modellgipsz
> 
> .rg.n.j.t.k.s


orgonajátékos
_dv_nt


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 21)

advent
.rk.ngy.l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 21)

arkangyal
_r_nyv_s_rn_p


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

aranyvasárnap

b_tl_h_m


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 21)

betlehem
sz.nt.st.


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 21)

szenteste

r_p_l_sz_ny_g


----------



## LadyMoon (2007 November 21)

lottósorsolás

p_r_lg_s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

Bogey írta:


> szenteste
> 
> r_p_l_sz_ny_g




repuloszonyeg

-br-k-d-br-


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

abrakadabra

j-t-kv-z-t-


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

jatekvezeto

-k-rsz-m


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

ökörszem

l-v-ssz-n


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

lovasszan

-r-km-zg-


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

örökmozgó

t-sz-v-r-g


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

tiszavirag

r-t-s-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

rétisas
k_r_nk_l_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

koránkelő
_szt_lyt_l_lk_z_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

osztálytalálkozó
_r_nyl_k_d_l_m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

aranylakodalom

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

árnyékszék
h_rc_sz_k_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

harciszekér

_g_rg_mb


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

egérgomb
h_d_pr_d


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

hadapród

dr_tk_t_lp_ly_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

drótkötélpálya
_k_cs_r_szly_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

ekecsoroszlya

gy_l_gh_nt_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

gyaloghintó
_ngy_lsz_rny_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

angyalszárnyak

k_k_nysz_m_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

kökényszemű 
b_rz_ng_r_st_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 22)

bárzongorista
_lm_gy_gy_nt_z_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

elmegyógyintézet
h_t_sv_d_sz_t


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 22)

hatásvadászat
Q_._dr_f_n (hangberendezés)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

hatásvadászat
920: quadrofon (kvadrofon)

p_l_nt_._gy


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

palántaágy
t_kl_mp_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

töklámpás

h_r_m_g_


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 22)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> palántaágy
> t_kl_mp_s


töklámpás
_ntr_v_n_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 22)

intravénás 
b_sk_t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

923 háromágú
925 böskét 
k_tt_sk_r_szt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 22)

kettőskereszt
v_sk_r_szt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

vaskereszt

k_nny_f_mm_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 22)

könnyűfémmű
z_kn_h_z_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

zoknihúzó

p_g_nyl_z_d_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 22)

pogánylázadás
p_r_sztf_lk_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

parasztfelkelés
kr_m_n_l_szt_k_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

kriminalisztika
_p_r_b_l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

operabál

l_gt_rn_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

légtornász
b_l_r_h_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

báliruha

sz_r_t_l_k_d


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

szüretelőkád
b_g_lyh_h_g_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

bagolyhuhogás
f_szf_r_szk_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

kicsit másképp kezdtem neki, de...
foszforeszkál 

m_s_b_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

misebor

D:mrgreen:)

d_v_th_ll_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

divathullám
l_v_rs_nyp_ly_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

lóversenypálya

h_r_ngj_t_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

harangjáték
p_dl_sf_lj_r_


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 22)

divathullám

sz_n_sl_p_t


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 22)

de gyorsak voltatok

padlásfeljáró
sz_n_sl_p_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

szeneslapát
m_z_sk_l_csf_g_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

mézeskalácsfigura

ny_sz_r_g


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 22)

mézeskalácsfigura

k_r_cs_nyf_ _g_


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 22)

nyöszörög

k_r_cs_nyf_ _g_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

karácsonyfaégő

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 22)

szélmalomharc

k_k_sv_ _d_l


----------



## mirjam77 (2007 November 22)

kakasviadal

t_r_m_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

teremőr

v_zf_gg_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

vízfüggöny
cs_r_p_d_ny


----------



## mirjam77 (2007 November 22)

cserépedény

l_v_l_st_szt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

levelestészta
b_t_gb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

betegbiztosítás
s_r_l_szt_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

sörélesztő

z_rz_v_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

zűrzavar
sz_k_llv_g_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

szakállvágó
b_rssz_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

borsszóró (épp most használtam)

b_b_._l_j


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

Zsófi19 írta:


> borsszóró (épp most használtam)
> 
> b_b_._l_j


 Jó étvágyat!

babaolaj
sz_m_r_f_z


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

szomorúfűz

_gys_gt_d_t


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 22)

egységtudat
l_t_g_t_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

látogató
_tc_n_vj_gyz_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

utcanévjegyzék
kiss

k_r_m_ll_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

keréknyom


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

Az előbbit rontottam

karamella

m-gk-s-r-tv-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

megkeserítve
z_b_st_r_szny_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

zsebestarisznya

f-ny-f-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

fenyőfa

(a karamella is jó, én a körömollóra gondoltam)

h_ngp_st_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

hangposta
n-d-s-p


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

Ha egy betűvel kevesebb lenne, a nádsípra tippelnék...


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

Igazad van Zsófi, elrontottam. egyébként én is arra gondoltam ! Bocsi!

k-cs-k-r-k


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

(pedig én is annyit agyaltam rajta)
kocsikerék
n_v_nyn_m_s_t_s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

növénynemesítés

d-gv-ny-z-s


----------



## CSGyuri (2007 November 22)

dugványozás

m_zd_nyv_z_t_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

mozdonyvezető
s_rk_nygy_k


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 22)

szuperhaver írta:


> mozdonyvezető
> s_rk_nygy_k


sárkánygyík
_nd_szp_n_lt


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

indiszponált
k_r_k_csk_-g_mb_csk_


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 22)

szuperhaver írta:


> indiszponált
> k_r_k_csk_-g_mb_csk_


kerekecske-gombocska
k_mm_n_zm_s


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 22)

kommunizmus

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

tüzijáték
_br_k_d_br_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

abrakadabra
_l_jf_stm_ny


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

olajfestmény
m_gh_v_l_v_l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

meghívólevél

cs_ntr_tk_l_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

csontritkulás
k_r_v_nk_cs_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

karavánkocsi

v_g_lgy_ng_l_s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

végelgyengülés
b_l_r_h_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

báliruha

k.c.g.ny


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

kacagány
h_sz_rcs_k_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

huszárcsákó

p.tt.g.t.ttk.k.r.c.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

pattogatottkukorica
f_zf_l_g_t


----------



## anginika (2007 November 22)

fűzfaliget
sz-ll-mj-r-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

szellemjárás
_l_pj_r_t


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

alapjárat
k.nd.z.tl.n.l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

kendőzetlenül
d_m_szt_br_sz


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

damasztabrosz (húúúúh)

k.nd.ll.b.r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

kandelláber
s_rk_nyk_r_m


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 22)

sárkánykarom 

l-v-l-b-k-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

levelibéka

cs.t.rn.t.lt.l.k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

csatornatöltelék
f_zf_p_._t_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

fűzfapoéta

c.g.nyv.jd.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

cigányvajda
_ngp_l_v_r


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 22)

ingpulóver

r-d-gt-rt-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

ridegtartás
k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

karikásostor

b.n.nsz.l.t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

banánszelet
c_p_._sz_nyl_v_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

cápauszony leves

k.mb.n.ltf.g.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

kombináltfogó
l_p_s_v_g


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

laposüveg

l.gy.l.g.l.c.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

légyölőgalóca 
c_lz_v_z


----------



## hubele (2007 November 22)

celzoviz) lemaradtam....
sz.rk.szt.k.s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 22)

szarkasztikus
h_d_v_t_s


----------



## jordan777 (2007 November 22)

hi


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

hidavatas
k.r.kb.t.r.s


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

hi Jordan...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

kerékbetörés
v_t_rl_sh_j_


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

vitorlashajo
l.p.t.k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

lopótök
_g_z_lv_nyk_p


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

igazolvanykep
p.dl.sf.lj.r.


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

kezcsokom


----------



## GIGI (2007 November 23)

padlasfeljaro
m.t.r.cs.n.k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

motorcsónak
h_jh_gym_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

hajhagyma

_z_stsz_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

ezüstszál
f_ls_v_z_t_k


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 23)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ezüstszál
> f_ls_v_z_t_k


felsővezeték
m_gny_l_tk_z_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

megnyilatkozás
h_p_r_kt_v


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

megnyilatkozás
1028: hiperaktív

v_d_szk_l_nd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

vadászkaland
h_rs_n_sz_


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 23)

harsonaszó
M--r-t--s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 23)

Milyen nyelven játszunk?
Mauritius
d_szm_gy_r


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 23)

díszműgyár

m-gt-rl-s


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 23)

himoroszlán írta:


> díszműgyár
> 
> m-gt-rl-s


megtorlás
h_gym_sz_s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 23)

hegymászás

m-tr--lj-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

Mátraalja

f_gv_j_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 23)

fogvájó

r.k.rdk.s.rl.t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

rekordkísérlet

sz.nj.tsz.k.r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

színjátszókör

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 23)

peremkerület

g--rm-km-g-rz-


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 23)

peremkerület

f.l.sz.l.


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

gyermekmegőrző

l.l..mh.ll.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

liliomhullás

l_l_._mt_pr_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

liliomtiprás

sz.r.t.tv.nd.gs.g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

szeretetvendégség

cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

csillaghullás


gy-r-kn-v-l-s


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 23)

gyereknevelés

t.r.m.o.i


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

teremfoci


t.rm.sz.tj.r.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

természetjárás

f_ll_bd_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

fallabda

h.gym.sz.s


----------



## gabi1969 (2007 November 23)

hegymászás
t.r.p.j.sz.t


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 23)

terepíjászat
h_p_rb_l_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 23)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> Milyen nyelven játszunk?
> Mauritius
> d_szm_gy_r


=díszmagyar!


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 23)

hiperbola
c_m_s_v_g


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 23)

cumisüveg
_z_ltl_b_


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

izeltlabu
k.gy.l.mk.ny.r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 23)

kegyelemkenyér
h_f_h_r


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 23)

hófehér

gy.ngyv.r.g


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 November 23)

gyöngyvirág
h_dv_r


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

hodvar de ilyen erovel lehetne hodver is
m.t.c..


----------



## hubele (2007 November 23)

hodvar
m.t.c..


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 23)

mutáció


b.r.m.t.r


----------



## hubele (2007 November 24)

barometer
m.l.v.rn.


----------



## CSGyuri (2007 November 24)

műlovarnő

_kr_b_t_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 24)

akrobata

f_lv_d_

segítségként: f_l_sz_ny_g


----------



## bacsi85 (2007 November 24)

faliszönyeg


----------



## bacsi85 (2007 November 24)

m_kr_f_n


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 24)

mikrofon

g_l_mbt_j_s


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 24)

Zsófi19 írta:


> mikrofon
> 
> g_l_mbt_j_s[/quote
> galambtojás
> p_h_rsz_k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 24)

pohárszék

l-mp-b-r-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

lámpabúra

v.tt.k.b.t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 24)

vattakabát


.hs.gsztr.jk


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 24)

éhségsztrájk

m.gb.kr.s.d.k


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

megbokrosodik

b.l.g.b.ly.d.k


----------



## Mogyrócska (2007 November 24)

belegabalyodik

.szt.l.t.n.sz


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 24)

belegabalyodik
h.t.k.ny.bb.


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

hatékonyabb

cs.rb.f.l. (bögre lehet ilyen)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 24)

csorbafülű

g_nd_l_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 24)

gondolás

v_dl_b_


----------



## erdelyizsuzsa (2007 November 24)

repülőgép
cs_nt_l_n


----------



## erdelyizsuzsa (2007 November 24)

Bocs, rossz oldalon jártam.
vadliba
cs_nt_l_n


----------



## gabi1969 (2007 November 24)

csintalan
_r_kz_ld


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

csintalan

k.csk.t.j


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 24)

örökzöld


kecsketej


k.v.f.z.


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 24)

kávéfőző

m-l-g-t-l


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

melegétel

b.j.szk.r.ly


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 24)

bajuszkirály


t-rp-h-rcs-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

törpeharcsa

k.m.nc.p.tk.


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 24)

kemencepatka

h-s-sl-p-ny


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

húsoslepény


z.ng.r.t.n.rn.


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 24)

húsoslepény


m.d.rt.j


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 24)

madártej

-ngy-lk-


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 24)

angyalka

h_._s_s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 24)

hóesés

k-r-cs-nyk-r


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 24)

karácsonykor

gy_ny_r_


----------



## Mogyrócska (2007 November 24)

gyönyörű
f.n.ms.g.k


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 25)

Mogyrócska írta:


> gyönyörű
> f.n.ms.g.k


finomságok
s_v_gc_k_r


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 25)

süvegcukor
m_k_l_sv_r_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

mikulásvirág
_rg_n_v_r_gz_s


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 November 25)

orgonavirágzás

*sz_lv_szt_r*


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 25)

szilveszter

-d-j-r-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 25)

időjárás

h_._k_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 25)

hóeke

h-v-z-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 25)

havazás

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## _Lillus_ (2007 November 25)

csillagszóró

v_z_t__ _ng_d_ly


----------



## hubele (2007 November 25)

vezetoi engedely
.rrsz.v.
A VALASZ ORRSZIVO VOLT AMIT KISGYEREKEKNEL SZOKTUNK HASZNALNI MEGFAZAS ESETEN>>>>>


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 25)

orrszarvú

r-d-rg-m-


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 25)

himoroszlán írta:


> orrszarvú
> 
> r-d-rg-m-


Elnézést hülyeséget írtam kiss


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 25)

radírgumi

f_kh_gym_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 25)

radirgumi

d.rzsv.sz.n


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 25)

dörzsvászon

f_kh_gym_


----------



## NetBoszi (2007 November 25)

Zsófi19 írta:


> dörzsvászon
> 
> f_kh_gym_




fokhagyma

t_l_h_ld


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

fokhagyma
p k r rc


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

NetBoszi írta:


> fokhagyma
> 
> t_l_h_ld


 
telihold


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 25)

Pókerarc

(én is nézem )

v_rs_nysz_ll_m


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

versenyszellem
f st f csk


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 25)

füstifecske

b_nkk_rty_


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 25)

Zsófi19 írta:


> füstifecske
> 
> b_nkk_rty_


bankkártya
ny_lv_ssz_


----------



## Mogyrócska (2007 November 25)

Hódmezővásárhely
r.zs.b.mb.


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

rózsabimbó

t.v.h.jcs.r


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

tevehajcsár
kr st lyk s r


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 25)

kristálykosár

k-s-rf-n-


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

kosárfonó

f ll jt r


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 25)

fullajtár

k-z-l-bd-


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

kézilabda

b.r.m.t.r


----------



## myszty (2007 November 25)

barométer
k.n.l.s.g.m


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

kanalasgém

sz rk szt k s


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

szarkasztikus

b.m.l.t.s


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

bámulatos
f szk tr k


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

fészketrak

b.l.tb.nt


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 25)

fészketrak


-l-ll-n


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

elillan

k m nc p dk


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 25)

kemencepadka


sz-ny-gt-szt-t-


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 25)

szőnyegtisztító

h r sny k t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 25)

harisnyákat


b-r-g-r


----------



## Etusmama (2007 November 25)

bőregér

b-g-lyp-ll-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

tájdi írta:


> szőnyegtisztító
> 
> h r sny k t


látod-látod, nem jelzed a magánhangzókat, máris félreérhető kiss
harisnyakötő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

Etusmama írta:


> bőregér
> 
> b-g-lyp-ll-


bagolypille
h_s_nsz_r_


----------



## Etusmama (2007 November 26)

hasonszőrű

-lm--ll-p-t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

elmeállapot
s_g_rk_sz_r_


----------



## hubele (2007 November 26)

sugarkoszoru
l.p.d.k


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 26)

hubele írta:


> sugarkoszoru
> l.p.d.k


lepedők
m_zs_l_sz_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

mazsolaszőlő
n_g_rcs_k


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 26)

négercsók
_sk_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

iskola
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 26)

kirándulás

-dv-nt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

Advent
s_r_kp_lc


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

sarokpolc
f rs ng f nk


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 26)

farsangifánk
_th_ng_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

úthenger
sz_r_pl_v_l_g_t_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 26)

úthenger

_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

úthenger
k r mp rk lt


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

Bogey írta:


> úthenger
> 
> _sz_ltsz_lv_


 
aszaltszilva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 26)

tájdi írta:


> úthenger
> k r mp rk lt


körömpörkölt
k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

kéményseprő
h_r_s_rv


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

heresérv

v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 26)

vándorcirkusz

V_l_nc_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

Velence

sz_m_td_mb


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 26)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Velence
> 
> sz_m_td_mb


szemétdomb
t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

töltöttkáposzta
k_k_sk_k_r_k_l_s


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 26)

kakaskukorékolás
l-lk-p-szt-r


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

lelkipásztor

-l-jf-stmé-y


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

olajfestmény
p_c_kl_k_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

pocaklakó

v_ssz_p_r_p_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

vesszőparipa
_r_kly_t_rt_


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 26)

ereklyetartó

k-l-ngy-sl-d-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

kelengyésláda

t_l_._jt_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

tolóajtó

zs-b--tsz-


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 26)

zsebmetsző (jó?  )
p-r-h-gym-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

póréhagyma

v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 26)

virágoskert
x-l-f-n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

xilofon
z_ng_r_h_ngv_rs_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

zongorahangverseny

sz_nm_n_x_d


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

szénmonoxid
m_v_szb_j_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

művészbejáró

sz.b.dsz.mb.t


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

szabadszombat

k-l-ndre-g-ny


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

kalandregény

t.j.sf.h.rj.


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

tojásfehérje

sz-l--k-l-p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

szalmakalap
_._t_b_szv_z_t_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

autóbuszvezető

l-l-kh-ra-g


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 26)

lélekharang
-m-tk-z-s-sk-


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 26)

imátkozósáska

f_r_._


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

fúria 

k_v_sz_s
_b_rk_

(én imádom)


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

kovászos uborka

f-n-m


----------



## Mildi (2007 November 26)

finom


----------



## Mildi (2007 November 26)

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

százszorszép

h_r_ngsz_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 26)

harangszó


h.l..n.k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 26)

hálaének

Cs_rm_st_r

(szereplő egy rajzfilm sorozatban)


----------



## Mildi (2007 November 26)

Csőrmester

M_k_l_s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

Mikulás

cs-k-b-l


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

csokiból

k.b.l.b.b.


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

kabalababa

h gym sr st ly s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

hagymásrostélyos

gy-v-cs


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

gyuvecs

g.rl.c.m.d.r


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

gyuvecs ???

cs rk b cs n lt


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

pannácska írta:


> gyuvecs
> 
> g.rl.c.m.d.r


 
gerlicemadár


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 26)

csirkebecsinált

r mb l


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

rombol? rumból? rímből? 

k-dv-s-n


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

kedvesen

v.l.m.rr.


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 26)

valamerre

j-tsz-n-k


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

valamerre

cs p rk g mb


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

kelemenistvan írta:


> valamerre
> 
> j-tsz-n-k


 
játszanak


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

csiprkegomba

b.szv.z.t.n.


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

buszvezetőnő

v d sm rh


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

vadasmarha


.d.r.ndsz.r


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

adórendszer :-(

cs szt sk


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

csasztuska

.ssz.f.gg.s


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 26)

osszefugges

.d.v.v.


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 26)

adóvevő

s k t fr sz


----------



## hubele (2007 November 27)

*Megbocsass*

Mar ne haragudj de nem lenne megoldhato ha kipontoznad a maganhangzok helyet? Elkepzelheto hogy alulmuveltnek fogsz tartani de 10 perc elteltevel sem jutottam elobbre a kitalalando szavaddal... Atnezned megegyszer es kijavitanad ha veletlenul elneztel valamit?
Koszonettel
Hubi


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

tájdi írta:


> adóvevő
> 
> s k t fr sz



sikitófrász? 

g_rb_b_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

görbebot

d_r_kh_d


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

derékhad
h_t_l_mv_gy


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

hatalomvágy

p_l_t_k_s


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

politikus

p-rl-m-nt


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

parlament

t_rh_t_s_


----------



## binor91 (2007 November 27)

térhatása
_sz_k_ss_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

iszákosság

f_lr_._rt_s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 27)

Félreértés

h-z--sz-l-s


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 27)

háziaszalás ?
gr.n.t.sk.ck.


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 27)

gránátoskocka

l-g-nyb-cs-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

legénybúcsú

d_nt_sk_pt_l_n

(Hímoroszlán, az előző _hozzászólás_ akart lenni?)


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

döntésképtelen

_l_g_t_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

aligátor

sz_nh_b_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

színhibás

sz_nh_z_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

színházi

v_nd_g_ld_l


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 27)

Zsófi19 írta:


> színházi
> 
> v_nd_g_ld_l


vendégoldal
h_bt_k_rcs


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

habtekercs

_rg_ly_k


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

ürgelyuk

j-v-t-f-st-k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

javítófesték


m-csk-j-j


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

macskajaj

m-k--g-r


----------



## rozal73 (2007 November 27)

mikiegér


sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

mikiegér

b-l-mb-k


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

számítógép

bölömbika?

m-d-rs-r-g


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 27)

bölömbika

r-g-ny-s


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 27)

madársereg

k-ck-c-k-r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

kockacukor
/BULÁMBUK WASS ALBERTTŐL/


r-zsf-lf-jt


----------



## rozal73 (2007 November 27)

rizsfelfujt

ny-mt-t-


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

regényes

rizsfelfújt

f-gg-k-rt


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 27)

nyomtató
k zd tl g s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

nyomtató

függőkert


-ssz-nyd-cs-r-t


----------



## tájdi (2007 November 27)

elkéstem, mint sokszor 


függőkert


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 27)

asszonydícséret?

k-s-rt-t--s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

kísérteties


f-gy--szk-z


----------



## rozal73 (2007 November 27)

fogyóeszköz

f-gy-ngy


----------



## zurge (2007 November 28)

fagyöngy
m-m-tf-ny-


----------



## GIGI (2007 November 28)

mamutfenyo?
..
.sz.k.f.ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

az északifény

_t_t_rv


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

utiterv

r_m_t_r_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 28)

remeterák

_d_j_r_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

időjárásjelentés

l_gzs_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

légzsák

l_._nb_rg_

(kutyafaj)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 28)

leonbergi
_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

esthajnalcsillag

d_._ksz_r_l_m


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 28)

diákszerelem

c-g-r-tt-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

cigaretta

(pedig nem is dohányzom )

b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 28)

babérkoszorú

l.kv.r.sk.ny.r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

lekvároskenyér

v_nd_rk_sz_r_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

vándorköszörűs?

_tr_v_l_


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 28)

útravaló


k.ny.rt.r.s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

kenyértörés

_d_m_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

adomány

(igen )

f_n_k_z_s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 28)

fenekezés

v-l-m-ly-n


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 28)

valamilyen

b--v-tk-z-k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 28)

beavatkozik

r_._._
k_rn_v_l


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 28)

riói karnevál

m.ggy.sl.p.ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 28)

meggyeslepény

-r-nyg-l-sk-


----------



## hubele (2007 November 28)

aranygaluska (phu de finom is volt)
m.zz.sz.pr.n


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 28)

mezzoszoprán

k-t-l-z- 
-lv-sm-ny


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 28)

kötelező olvasmány

l-bd-r-g-m-ccs


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 28)

labdarúgómeccs


b-bsz-nh-z


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 28)

bábszínház

P-m-kl-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 28)

Pumukli


-z, - cs-d-k cs-d-j-


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 28)

Oz, a csodak csodaja

l-m-rzs-l-d-s


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

Murcike írta:


> Oz, a csodak csodaja
> 
> l-m-rzs-l-d-s


lemorzsolódás
_sth_rm_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

estharmat

t_j_sl_k_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

tojáslikőr

k_sh_t_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

kishatárforgalom

l_gy_z_p_lm_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

legyezőpálma
k_r_m_gygy_ll_d_s


----------



## erdelyizsuzsa (2007 November 29)

körömágy gyulladás

p_n_kk__


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

Pinokkió

g_l_mbb_gy
s_l_t_


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 29)

galambbögy
saláta
s_g_ts_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

segítség

_l_rc_sb_l


----------



## erdelyizsuzsa (2007 November 29)

Álarcosbál

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 29)

karácsony

_j_v
(maradjunk a témánál)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

újév
m_k_l_s_nn_ps_g


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 29)

mikulásünnepség

k_r_cs_nyf_d_sz


----------



## erdelyizsuzsa (2007 November 29)

karácsonyfadisz

cs_l_d_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

családos
_nt_gr_lsz_m_t_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

integrálszámítás

h_lysz_n_l_k


----------



## NetBoszi (2007 November 29)

helyszínelők

s_kr_st_ly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

sókristály

sz_b_f_gs_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

szobafogság

m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## NetBoszi (2007 November 29)

szobafogság

v_zsg__d_sz_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

vizsgaidőszak




> m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

májpástétom
h_sd_r_l_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 29)

májpástétom

m.t.rk.r.kp.r


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

marta49 írta:


> májpástétom
> 
> m.t.rk.r.kp.r


motorkerékpár
k_m_nyk_l_p


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 29)

keménykalap
b.r.tv.lk.z..cs.t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

keménykalap
1300: borotválkozóecset

_r_ny_t_sz_m


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

Zsófi19 írta:


> keménykalap
> 1300: borotválkozóecset
> 
> _r_ny_t_sz_m


irányítószám
l_pcs_f_lj_r_t


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 29)

lépcsőfeljárat

k_mpj_r_t


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 29)

kompjárat

v_kb_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## enca (2007 November 29)

vakbélgyulladás

t-l-v-z---llv-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 29)

televízióállvány



h-t-k-r-


----------



## myszty (2007 November 29)

hótakaró
z-m-n-k-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 30)

zimankó
h_ll_sk_r_s_d_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 30)

halláskárosodás

t_szdr_m_


----------



## H5N1 (2007 November 30)

tuszdráma
sz-k-r-k-


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

szókirakó 

ny_lvb_tl_s


----------



## H5N1 (2007 November 30)

nyelvbotlás
_k_d_ly


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

akadály

l_p_tk-l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

lópatkolás

sz_r_ncs_p_nz


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

szerencsepénz

n_gyl_v_l_l_h_r_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

négylevelűlóhere

r_p_t_rt_


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

répatorta

_lm_sr_t_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

almásrétes

g_mbv_ll_m


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

gömbvillám

g_ck_t_t_s


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

góckutatás

s_kr_sty_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

sekrestye

g-zd-s-gp-l-t-k-


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

gazdaságpolitika

h_v_h_r


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

hóvihar

h_p_h_


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

hópihe

t_lp_l_v_l_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 30)

hópihe

p.r.d.z.l


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

talpalávaló

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

Bogey írta:


> hópihe
> 
> t_lp_l_v_l_


 
talpalávaló
1325: parodizál
1326: altatódal

f_d_rm_nt_


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

fodormenta

v_r_g_ll_t


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

virágillat

k_l_pk_r_


----------



## marta49 (2007 November 30)

virágillat

m.gl.p.t.ssz.r..n


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

meglepetésszerűen

f_jb_cc_nt_ny_k_z_m


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

fejbiccentő nyakizom



> k_l_pk_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 30)

kalapkúra


h-r-ngsz-


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

harangszó

v_tt_c_k_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 30)

vattacukor

sz-l-nc-k-r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

szaloncukor

sz_m_v_gl_ncs_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 30)

szemüveglencse


ny-kl-v-s


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

nyakleves
_r_m_l_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 30)

áramelosztó


b-l-ndg-mb-


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

bolondgomba
sz_f_rg_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 November 30)

myszty írta:


> bolondgomba
> sz_f_rg_


szélforgó?


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

Wulfi írta:


> szélforgó?


nem!szóforgó
v_r_r_m


----------



## efro (2007 December 1)

vérerem ?


----------



## hubele (2007 December 1)

veraram
b.s.m.ll m.rt.s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

besamellmártás
k_nd_rm_g_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

kendermagos

f_ldt_rt_n_t_

(


> nem!szóforgó


 Tanultam vmi újat, köszi myszty)


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

földtörténeti

v_dd_szn_p_rk_lt


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

vaddisznópörkölt

s_ly_m_t


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 1)

selyemút

k-v-tk-zm-ny


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

következmény

h_m_p_p_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

Hamupipőke

s_f_t_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

sífutás
_ssz_f_gg_st_l_n


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

összefüggéstelen

f_l_m_l_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

fülemüle

k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

kirrakodóvásár

f_sz_kh_gy_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

fészekhagyó

g_zl_m_d_r_k


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

gázlómadarak

f_st_f_csk_


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 1)

füstifecske

k.l.br.m.d.r


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

kolibrimadár

t.zm.n.rd.g


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 1)

tasmánördög

v.zgy.jt.m.d.nc.


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

vízgyűjtőmedence

gy.lk.sg.l.c.


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 1)

gyílkosgalóca

p.p.rk.s.r


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

papírkosár

t.ng.r..kv.r..m


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

tengeri akvárium

k_._rd_n_t_r_ndsz_r


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 1)

koordinátarendszer


b.lg.l.l.k


----------



## apolika (2007 December 1)

_balgalélek_

_c.n.tr.f.g.l.s_


----------



## tájdi (2007 December 1)

centrifugálás
.nk ny sk d k


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

önkényeskedik

_ll_l_mp_


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 1)

állólámpa

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

kecskebéka

t_sz_v_r_g


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 1)

tiszavirág

f_k_t_._rd_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

feketeerdő

pl_t_nf_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 1)

feketeerdő

p.sk.t.t.k.rcs


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

piskótatekercs



> pl_t_nf_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 1)

platánfa
b.rg.ny.kr.k.tt


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

burgonyakrokett

r_ncsv_d_sz_k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 1)

roncsvadászok

ny-gd-jj-g-s-lt


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

nyugdíjjogosult

sz_mt_ng_lyf_rd_l_s


----------



## Nesi1 (2007 December 1)

szemtengelyfordulás

sz_m_tl_r_k_t


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 1)

szemétlerakat

.bl.kk.ny.kl.


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

ablakkönyöklő?
(szemtengelyferdülés)

s_b_szpr_f_ssz_r


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 1)

sebészprofesszor

m.sk.l.nc..


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

miskulancia

g_zv_z_t_k


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 1)

gazvezetek

h.b.st.r.t.


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

habostorta

.zg.r.ncf.rm.


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

őzgerincforma

n_m_zm_t_k_


----------



## tájdi (2007 December 1)

numizmatika

sz rz d ssz g s


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 1)

szerzodesszeges

s.mm.tm.nd.


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

semmitmondó

f.ld.m.gy.r.


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 1)

foldimogyoro

.d.g.l.s


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

adagolás

h.nt.s.r.b.lt


----------



## apolika (2007 December 1)

_hentesárúbolt_

_v.h.m.nc.._


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 1)

vehemencia


b-t-gl-t-g-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

beteglátogatás

sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 1)

szellemjárás


cs-ll-gh-ll-s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

csillaghullás

p_t_v_z_t_k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 1)

petevezeték



-l--d-ss-r-z-t


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 1)

előadássorozat

p _n _kg _mb


----------



## tájdi (2007 December 1)

pánikgomb

cs kd s l k


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

tájdi feladványa:


> cs kd s l k


_sz_d_b_rl_t


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_...egész délelőtt agyalok Tájdi feladványán, erre jön Wulfi.....áruljátok már el, mert már nagyon kiváncsi vagyok...
csókdosolok( ??????)
iszodaborlét(??????)...bocs, de nem akarok hülén meghalni)))_
_.sz.kny.g.t_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 2)

uszodabérlet

-ll-m-l-p-t-s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_Rájöttem: 
uszodabérlet_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_államalapítás_

_cs.k.ll.r.zs_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 2)

csókállórúzs
p_tt_g_t_tt k_k_r_c_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

pattogatottkukorica
1401:északnyugat

v_nd_gh_z


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 2)

vendégház

s.jt.f.g.d.s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

sajtófogadás

b_rk_l_g_l_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 2)

birkalegelő

z.v.t.rj.lz.


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

zivatarjelző

cs_l_df_


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

családfő
m_z_d_s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_uszodabérlet_
_k.rsz.k.lk.t._


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

myszty írta:


> családfő
> m_z_d_s


 
mézédes
1412: korszakalkotó

b_rz_ng_r_st_


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

bárzongorista
r_nd_z_ _ssz_st_ns


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

rendezőasszisztens

k_zt_r_l_t


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

közterület
v_d_b_sz_d


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

védőbeszéd

b_b_._ssz_ny


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

bábaasszony

j_t_ll_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

jótállás

sz_lg_rcs


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

szélgörcs

m_gb_z_ttj_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

megbízottja

cs_p_f_c_m


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

csípőficam

r_st_._r_l


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

restaurál
n_m_zm_t_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

numizmatika

sz_m_gy_n_s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_számegyenes_

_.nb.r.l.t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

apolika írta:


> _számegyenes_
> 
> _.nb.r.l.t_


ha n helyett m enne, azt mondanám: emberélet


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

önbírálat

t_n_sz_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

teniszütő

f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 2)

figyelmetlenség

f-lh-t-lm-z-s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_figyelmetlenség_

_b.nb.cs.n.t_


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

figyelmetlenség
felhatalmazás
bűnbocsánat

l_._r_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_felhatalmazás...egyszerre írtunk.-)_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

galcs írta:


> figyelmetlenség
> felhatalmazás
> bűnbocsánat
> 
> l_._r_


 
lóerő

t_m_lt_s
vagy:
k_r_nt_n


----------



## serabalazs (2007 December 2)

karantén

c.t.o.h.j


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

t_m_lt_s -> tumultus

citromhéj

.r.d.l.m


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

irodalom

kiss

sz_rk_szt_


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

szerkesztő

t.d.m.ny.gy.t.m


----------



## irmus (2007 December 2)

szerkesztő

d_c_mb_r


----------



## irmus (2007 December 2)

tudományegyetem


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

december

t.p.gys.g


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

tápegység

f_rg_lm_


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 December 2)

forgalmi
t-l-jd-nk-pp-n


----------



## apolika (2007 December 2)

_tulajdonképpen_

_k.c.g.m.zg.l.m_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

kocogómozgalom

ny_mk_r_s_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 2)

nyomkereső


k-t-lh-gcs-


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

kötélhágcsó

d_g_h_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

kötélhágcsó
1446: dugóhúzó

sz_lm_l_ng


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

szalmaláng

m_g_n_d_t_kt_v


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

magándetektív

r_nd_rk_ty_


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

Elrontottam

M_g_nd_t_kt_v


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

rendőrkutya

k_k_r_c_t_r_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 2)

kukoricatároló

_gyh_ll_m_k


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

majdnem


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

agyhullámok

t_m_gk_mm_n_k_c__


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 2)

tömegkommunikáció

t.ps.v.h.r


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

tapsvihar

m_nd_t_l_mz_s


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 2)

mondatelemzés

k.m.nys.pr.b.cs.


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

kéményseprőbácsi

b-b-k-cs-t-l-


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

babakocsitoló

b_l_t_nv_l_g_s


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

balatonvilágos
h_zt_zn_z_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

háztűznéző

n-sz-j-nd-k


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

nászajándék
l_g_nyb_cs_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

legébybúcsú

m-ny-ssz-nyt-nc


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

menyasszonytánc
v-s-t-ll-m-s


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

vasútállomás

m_z_j_gy


----------



## hubele (2007 December 3)

mozijegy
h.v.s. gy.p.r


----------



## apolika (2007 December 3)

_havasigyopár_

_v.s.t.ll.m.s_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

vasútállomás
_l_jsz_ntm_t_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 3)

olajszintmutató
k_r_t_b_jn_ks_g


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

karatebajnokság
_rd_z_g_s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 3)

erdőzúgás

f-ls-r-h-z-t


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

felsőruházat
_ll_sv_lt_zt_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

állásváltoztatás

_rsz_nd_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

űrszonda
r_zm_tsz_t


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

rézmetszet

_l_jf_r_t_r_ny


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

olajfúrótorony
l_bb_ncsl_v_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

lebbencsleves

_sk_dtb_r_s_g


----------



## charliene (2007 December 3)

esküdtbiróság

h_ _mb_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

hóember

n_sz_nd_l_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

násziduló
s_jtk_k_c


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 3)

szuperhaver írta:


> násziduló
> s_jtk_k_c


sajtkukac
b_l_ndg_mb_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

bolondgomba

_r_m_d_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 3)

Wulfi írta:


> bolondgomba
> 
> _r_m_d_


örömóda
_rv_st_nh_llg_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

orvostanhallgató

t_p_t_r_g_szt_


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

tapétaragasztó

_l_g_t_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

aligátor

_g_t_t_r


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

agitátor

t.lt.ttg.l.mb


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

töltöttgalamb

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Nesi1 (2007 December 3)

asztalterítő
k_lcs_n_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

kölcsönös

sz_j_t_k


----------



## aegyeda (2007 December 3)

Wulfi írta:


> kölcsönös
> 
> sz_j_t_k


 
szójáték

g_m_ly_g


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

gomolyog

l_pcs_z_g_p


----------



## kisa (2007 December 3)

lépcsőzőgép
g_l_g_ny_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

galagonya

k_k_r_c_d_r_


----------



## Losonszki (2007 December 3)

kukoricadaru

_r_ny_r_


----------



## werewolf04 (2007 December 3)

aranyóra

z_zm_r_


----------



## irmus (2007 December 3)

aranyóra

k_r_k_gy_r_


----------



## irmus (2007 December 3)

zuzmara


----------



## werewolf04 (2007 December 3)

karikagyűrű

_lm_sp_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

almáspite... imádom 

_r_nyg_l_sk_


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

aranygaluska

t_r_m_s_


----------



## werewolf04 (2007 December 3)

tiramisu...én meg ezt imádom
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

kelkáposztafőzelék

l_gcs_v_r


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 3)

légcsavar

-sk-z-ss-g


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

ősközösség


Kr-szt-sk-v-t-


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

Krisztuskövető

k_p_sl_p


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

képeslap


-é--a-


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

névnap

cs_v_rh_z_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

csavarhúzó



-i-u-á---o-a-


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

mikuláscsomag

_e_._é_._á_é_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

-i--á--


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

Ile57 írta:


> -i--á--


 
több megoldás lehetséges... pl. kiszáll, vigyázz...


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

virgács - erre gondoltam a mikuláscsomag kapcsán, bocs a hiányosságért


r-nsz-rv-ssz-n


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

Ile57 írta:


> virgács - erre gondoltam a mikuláscsomag kapcsán, bocs a hiányosságért
> 
> 
> r-nsz-rv-ssz-n


 
rénszarvasszán


g_nd_l_t_lv_s_s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 3)

_gondolatolvasás_

_b.szm.g.ll._


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

buszmegálló

_j_sz_t


----------



## irmus (2007 December 3)

ijászat

v_d_sz_t


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 3)

vadászat

Z_._sz


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

Zeusz


-rm-sz


----------



## Staphisagria (2007 December 3)

Ile57 írta:


> Zeusz
> 
> 
> -rm-sz


H -ermész?


p_ll_ng_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

pillangó

k_l_t_st_l_n


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 3)

pillangó

M-n-t--r-sz


----------



## hubele (2007 December 4)

kilatastalan
minotaurusz
f.d.lz.t. v.t.rl.


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 4)

hubele írta:


> kilatastalan
> minotaurusz
> f.d.lz.t. v.t.rl.


fedélzetivitorla
_g_r_sz_lyv


----------



## kétfillér (2007 December 4)

egerészölyv
t_k_rm_nyd_r_l_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 4)

_takarmánydaráló_

_l.psz.rk.szt._


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 4)

apolika írta:


> _takarmánydaráló_
> 
> _l.psz.rk.szt._


lapszerkesztő
n_ _m_t_t_r


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

nőimitátor
l_dt_lpb_t_t


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 4)

lúdtalpbetét

_sz_ltb_r_ck


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 4)

aszaltbarack

m.rf..mm.rg.z.s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 4)

morfiummérgezés

-l-z-t-ss-g


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 4)

alázatosság

k.p.szt.s.l.t.


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 4)

káposztasaláta

ny-ksz-rtm-r-v-d-s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

nyakszirtmerevedés
d_r_zsd_r_k_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 4)

darázsdereka
.j.nd.k.tl.t.k


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

ajándékötletek
sz_k_t_sz_l_rds_g


----------



## apolika (2007 December 4)

_szakítószilárdság_

_r..szt.p.szt.ly_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

riasztópisztoly
r_v_rgy_jt_


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 4)

rovargyűjtő
_lf_l_d_tt


----------



## myszty (2007 December 4)

elfeledett
_r_t_lj_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 4)

erőteljes


ny-l-nks-g


----------



## myszty (2007 December 4)

nyalánkság
v_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 4)

vadgesztenye


s-t-t-k


----------



## irmus (2007 December 4)

sötétek 

k_v_l_g_t_s


----------



## myszty (2007 December 4)

kivilágítás
_r_nycs_p_t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 4)

kiválogatás ? (Én az előbb a sütőtök-re gondoltam)


-d-nt-t-s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 5)

_aranycsapat
identitás_

_k.z.ph.gys.g_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 5)

apolika írta:


> _aranycsapat
> identitás_
> 
> _k.z.ph.gys.g_


középhegység
sz_v_tty_t_l_p


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

szívattyutelep

v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 5)

világítótorony
l_l_gz_t_l_ll_t_


----------



## safranek (2007 December 5)

lélegzetelállító
t_lj_st_jp_r


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

teljestejpor

s_r_t_ttl_v_g_


----------



## kisa (2007 December 5)

sűrítettlevegő
r_tk_t_ttl_v_g_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

ritkítottlevegő

m_rk_sz_rv_z


----------



## kisa (2007 December 5)

márkaszerviz
t_lv_jk_lcs


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

tovajkulcs

h_z_ss_gk_t_t_r_m


----------



## kisa (2007 December 5)

házasságkötőterem
_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

őzlábgomba

l_v_nd_l__l_j


----------



## kisa (2007 December 5)

levendulaolaj
sz_lk_k_s


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 5)

szélkakas

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 December 5)

kéményseprő

*f_nyk_p_z_g_p*


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

fényképezőgép

f_st_m_v_sz_lv_ny


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 5)

festőművészálvány

m-t-r-s-cs-t


----------



## irmus (2007 December 5)

méteresecset

kr_mp_sz


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 5)

krampusz


sz-l-nc-k-r


----------



## irmus (2007 December 5)

szaloncukor

b_c_k_r_m_ll_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 5)

bocikaramell

sz-pl-s-rc-sk-


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

szeplősarcoska

sz_zsz_rsz_pv_r_g


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 6)

Évicus írta:


> szeplősarcoska
> 
> sz_zsz_rsz_pv_r_g


százszorszépvirág
n_cs_b_sz


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

nőcsábász

_l_v_nsz_l_


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 6)

elevenszülő
k_pk_r_t


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 6)

képkeret
j_t_k_szt_l


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

játékasztal

k_l_zk_p_t_ny


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

kalózkapitány

m-gh-t-lm-z-s


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

meghatalmazás

t_r_sr_t_s


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 6)

túrúsrétes

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

mézeskalács

b-k-b-l-z


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

bekebelez

cs_p_tsz_ll_m


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

csapatszellem

k-z-l-bd-b-n


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

kézilabdában

cs_cst_lj_s_tm_ny


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 6)

csúcsteljesítmény
_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

csúcsteljesítmény

-ls-h-ly


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

elsőhely

f_st_m_v_sz


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

festőművész

-kv-r-ll


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

akvarell

sz_br_szm_v_sz


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

szobrászművész

-lk-t-s


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

alkotás

_gy_g_d_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 6)

agyagedény

_st_k_s


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

üstökös

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 6)

esthajnalcsillag

c_lk_r_sztb_n


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

célkeresztben


G-nc-lsz-k-r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 6)

göncölszekér
l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

láncfűrész


sz-r-ncs-p-tk-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 6)

szerencsepatkó
k_kf_st_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

kékfestő


k-r-m-k-sm-v-sz


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

kerámikusművész

k_r_k_cs_p_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

karikacsapás


r-g-f-tty


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

rigófütty

sz_l_nn_s_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

szalonnasütés


l-mp--rny-


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

lámpaernyő

p_nt_sv_ssz_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

pontosvessző


sz-rv-sb-g-s


----------



## Iculi (2007 December 6)

szarvasbőgés
t-d-s-sz-mj


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

tudásszomj


-l-tr-v-l-


----------



## caterina (2007 December 6)

életrevalo


b-s-g-s-n


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 6)

bőségesen


f-d-lz-tm-st-r


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 7)

fedélzetmester
cs_ll_gsz_m_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

csillagszemű

m_l_g_t_l


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 7)

melegital
k_k_kkf_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

kakukkfű

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 7)

Évicus írta:


> kakukkfű
> 
> gy_rm_kl_ncf_


gyermekláncf
k_rcs_ly_b_jn_k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 7)

korcsolyabajnok
h_zt_zn_z_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 7)

Zsolt [Negro] írta:


> korcsolyabajnok
> h_zt_zn_z_


háztűznéző
l_k_t_r_ny


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

lakaterény

l_k_d_lm_sh_z


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 7)

lakodalmasház
_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

alvászavar
(1612, nem lakótorony?)

ny_m_zs_k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 7)

alvászavar

-lm-l-t-l-g


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

elméletileg

k_p_rs_sz_g


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 7)

koporsószög

.d.st.stv.r.k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 7)

adóstestvérek, (időstestvérek)

k-dv-nc-kk-l


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

édestestvérek
kedvencükkel

h_tb_rz_ng_t_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 7)

1618=édestestvérek
1619= kedvencekkel

j.tsz.p.jt.s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

játszópajtás

f_gp_szk_l_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 7)

fogpiszkáló

t.rt.z.s.tv.ll.l.s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 7)

tartozásátvállalás

m-s-g-t-r-ngy


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

mosogatórongy

_r_kk_v_l_s_g


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

örökkévalóság


cs-b--t-t-


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 7)

csibeetető

-l-jf-st-k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

olajfesték



t-rs-sj-t-k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 7)

társasjáták

fr-nc--kr-m-s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

franciakrémes


-r-nyg-l-sk-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 7)

aranygaluska

f_gp_szk_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

fogpiszkáló


sz-ny-gt-szt-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

szőnyegtisztító

h_t_zs_k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

hátizsák



sz-t-k-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 7)

szitakötő

_r_ny_r_e_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

aranyérmes ?


-ny-ny-lv


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 7)

anyanyelv

k_t_t_sv_z_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

kutatásvezető



c-p--sz-ny


----------



## apolika (2007 December 7)

_cápauszony_

_h.l.k.pt.r.ll.m.s_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

helikopterállomás



sz-nj-tsz-sz-kk-r


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 7)

színjátszószakkör

g_t_r


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

gitár

g_rd_szk_


----------



## tájdi (2007 December 7)

gördeszka

p*l*cs*nt*s*t*


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 7)

palacsintasütő


p-r-d-cs-mp-sz-r-z-


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

paradicsompaszírozó

s_sk_m_rt_s


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 7)

sóskamártás

b_rn_m_dv_


----------



## tájdi (2007 December 7)

barnamedve
sz *l *v *t *gy* r *


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

barnamedve

s_ltg_l_mb


----------



## tájdi (2007 December 7)

sültgalamb


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

tájdi írta:


> barnamedve
> sz *l *v *t *gy* r *


szalvétagyűrű
b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

békalencse

m_s_m_dv_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 8)

mosómedve

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

bolhacirkusz
f_jl_d_k_p_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 8)

fejlődőképes

ny_lv_n_sh_z


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

nyilvánosház
m_l_cp_cs_ny_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 8)

malacpecsenye

k.r.cs.nyf.d.sz.k


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

karácsonyfadíszek
_kt_t_sk_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 8)

aktatáska
p.p.rv.k.nys.g.


----------



## Katalina (2007 December 8)

papaírvékonyságú

m.z.d.nyf.st


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 8)

mozdonyfüst

_b_._


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

oboa
_l_r_nd_l_


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 December 8)

alárendelő

_lm_sr_t_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 8)

almásrétes

h_l_lv_gy


----------



## caterina (2007 December 8)

halàlvàgy


m-g-d-bb-nt


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

megdöbbent

c_c_f_r_k


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 8)

Évicus írta:


> megdöbbent
> 
> c_c_f_r_k


cicafarok

c-ck-f-rk


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

cickafark

kr_k_d_lt_j_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

krokodiltojás
m_j_msz_r_t_t


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

majomszeretet

m_m_tf_ny_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

mamutfenyő 

m-jg-l-sk-l-v-s


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

májgaluskaleves

_gy_pt_m_p_r_m_s


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

Egyiptomipiramis

z-ldf-l-


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 8)

zöldfalú
p_tt_g_t_ttk_k_r_c_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

pattogatottkukorica

k-z-l-bd-r-dm-ny


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

kézilabdaeredmény

l_bd_r_g_k_p_


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 December 8)

labdarugópkapu
l_b_m_jKr_m


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

libamájkrém

sz-vm-l-ng-t-


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

szívmelengető

n_pr_f_rg_m_g


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

napraforgómag
k_r_n_._ksz_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 8)

koronaékszer



g-m-sk-t


----------



## irmus (2007 December 8)

gémeskút

g_r_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

góré
_g_rt_ny_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 8)

egértanya


p-tk-nyf-g-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 9)

patkányfogó

l_l_km_l_g_t_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 9)

_lélekmelegítő
_
_g.g.sz.k.rv.s
_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 9)

gégeszakorvos
f_l_m_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 9)

felemelő

_l_z_t_ss_g


----------



## rancsa (2007 December 9)

alázatosság

b_b_r_k_kk_l


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 9)

buborékokkal (?)

p_r_ncsn_k_
k_b_n


----------



## rancsa (2007 December 9)

parancsnoki kabin


----------



## rancsa (2007 December 9)

ez lemaradt:


r_m_nyt_l_ns_g


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 9)

reménytelenség

_rk_rsz_k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 9)

űrkorszak


gy-rm-kl-ncfű


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 9)

gyermekláncfű

_b_rk_p_k_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 9)

uborkapakolás



kr-mp-d-r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 9)

krémpúder

t_k_rk_p


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 9)

Zsófi19 írta:


> krémpúder
> 
> t_k_rk_p


tükörkép

k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 9)

kanalasgém



-k-rsz-m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 9)

ökörszem

m_zs_r_gy_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 9)

mozsárágyú


p-v-t-ll


----------



## irmus (2007 December 9)

pávatoll

_l_f_nt


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 9)

elefánt



-bl-k-v-g


----------



## nikuszka (2007 December 9)

sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## nikuszka (2007 December 9)

ablaküveg


sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 9)

szerepjáték


v-s-l-d-szk-


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 9)

vasalodeszka

.rd.g.k.r


----------



## belga (2007 December 10)

Murcike írta:


> vasalodeszka
> 
> .rd.g.k.r


ördögikör
m.rh.p.r.k.l.t


----------



## caterina (2007 December 10)

marhaporkolt

h-l-szh-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 10)

halászháló

_lv_l_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 10)

alvilág/elvileg

sz_r_p_szt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> alvilág/elvileg
> 
> sz_r_p_szt_s


(szép megfejtés kissaz elküldés után jutott eszembe nekem is a másik megoldás.)

szereposztás

_ls_._ld_z_


----------



## nikuszka (2007 December 10)

elsőáldozó

p-d-ll-s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 10)

pedellus

p.d.g.g.scs.l.d


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

pedagóguscsalád


k-nf-rm-c-.-


----------



## belga (2007 December 10)

Ile57 írta:


> pedagóguscsalád
> 
> 
> k-nf-rm-c-.-


konfirmáció
p-pr-k-j-ncs-


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

paprikajancsi

r-h-ja


----------



## veszettmokuska (2007 December 10)

rúhája
k-nnycs-pp


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

könnycsepp

m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

malomkerék
cs-ll-gf-ny


----------



## belga (2007 December 10)

csillagfény
k-r-k-s-st-r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 10)

karikásostor

h_sz_n_gy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 10)

huszonegy

r_l_t_v_t_s_lm_l_t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

relativitás


-bl-kk-r-t


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

relativításelmélet

f-l-m-l--rz-s


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

felemelőérzés
k-r-lyl-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

királylány


ny-lv-d-s-ny-nk


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

nyelvédesanyánk
b-r-tn--mn-k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

barátnőimnek



-r-m-d-


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

íromoda
-rth-t-tl-n


----------



## belga (2007 December 10)

érthetetlen
sz-r-t-tt-l


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

szeretettel
s-t-t-jsz-k-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 10)

sötét éjszaka
1728: örömóda 

_r_kh_gy_


----------



## caterina (2007 December 10)

orokhagyo


v-nd-rd--k


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

Zsófi19 írta:


> sötét éjszaka
> 1728: örömóda
> 
> _r_kh_gy_


bocs.Zsófi ,tényleg örömóda


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

1733: vándordiák


k-k-st-r-j


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

kakastaréj
-l-m-tt-s


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

álomittas

-gyb-z-h-n


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

álomittas


t-nd-rm-s-


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 11)

tündérmese

l_p_tk_l_s


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 11)

Évicus írta:


> tündérmese
> 
> l_p_tk_l_s


lópatkolás

n_gyk_v_t


----------



## sunyi85 (2007 December 11)

nagykövet

m_csk_f_g_


----------



## caterina (2007 December 11)

lopatkolas


j-h-szb-jt-r


----------



## sunyi85 (2007 December 11)

juhászbojtár

sz-ff-


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 December 11)

Szaffi

-v-gg-mb


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 11)

üveggömb
sz_t_k_t_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 11)

szitakötő

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 11)

távirányító
t_ny_r_l_t_t


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 11)

szuperhaver írta:


> távirányító
> t_ny_r_l_t_t


tányéralátét

sz_rv_sb_g_r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 11)

szarvasbogár

v_gr_nd_l_t


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 11)

végrendelet

k-zj-gyz-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 11)

közjegyző

c_r_z_h_gy_z_


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 11)

ceruzahegyező

f_t_v_rs_ny


----------



## caterina (2007 December 11)

futoverseny


sz-r-t-th--ny


----------



## veszettmokuska (2007 December 11)

szeretethiány
b_z_l_m


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 11)

bizalom

sz.lm.l.mk.r.k


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 11)

marta49 írta:


> bizalom
> 
> sz.lm.l.mk.r.k


szélmalomkerék

m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 11)

madárijesztő


c-r-z-h-gy-z-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 11)

ceruzahegyező
f_j_sv_n_lz_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 11)

fejesvonalzó



k-tt-sl-tr-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 11)

ketteslétra
t_lt_c_r_z_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 11)

töltőceruza


m-gly-r-k-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 11)

máglyarakás
g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 11)

gesztenyepüré



r-k-ttk-p-szt-


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 11)

rakottkáposzta
m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 11)

mézeskalács
p-zsg-s-v-g


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 11)

pezsgősüveg

-nn-pl-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 11)

ünneplés
r_zs_._l_j


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 11)

rózsaolaj
v-r-g-sk-rt


----------



## belga (2007 December 11)

virágoskert
t-m-pl-m


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 11)

templom
v-rs-nyt-rs


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 11)

versenytárs
k_rdm_rk_l_t


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 12)

kardmarkolat
V-s---ons-erk-z-t


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 12)

kardmarkolat

t_m_g_szl_t_s


----------



## caterina (2007 December 12)

tomegoszlatas


sz-nv-d-lyb-t-gs-g


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

szenvedélybetegség

t.l.l.sk.rd.s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 12)

találóskérdés

h_r_gt_rt_


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

haragtartó

m.d.rcs.cs.rg.s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 12)

madárcsicsergés

l_k_sf_nnt_rt_


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 12)

lakásfenntartó

m_l_gsz_ndv_cs


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 12)

melegszendvics

_g_t_p_ly_


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 12)

ügetőpálya

l_v_sr_nd_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 12)

lovasrendőr

_r_nyc_p_


----------



## caterina (2007 December 12)

aranycipo


h-ll-m-l-v-s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 12)

hullámlovas


f-lh-sz-k-r


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 12)

felhőszekér
k-r-m-ll-t-rt-


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

karamellatorta
(mi az a felhőszekér???)

l.b.sj.sz.g


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 12)

lábasjószág
f_lm_s_f_


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

felmosófa

t.ng.lyk.pcs.l.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 13)

tengelykapcsoló
cs_p_gyh_z


----------



## csuppancs (2007 December 13)

csapágyház

sz.m.t.g.p.szt.l


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

(1786.-nál feltett kérdésre:A *felhőszekér* mindkét oldalán szárnyak, alatta pedig élő kerekek voltak, és midőn a kocsi felfelé szállott, így kiáltottak a kerekek: "Szent!" S a szárnyak is, minden rebbenéskor így kiáltottak: "Szent! Szent!" S az angyaloknak egész serege, amely az egész felhőt körülvette, így kiáltott: "Szent, szent, szent a seregek Istene!" A felhőn lévő szentek kiáltották: "Dicsőség! Hallelúja!"Ellen G. White írásai - Tapasztalatok és látomások)


számítógépasztal
_kk_m_l_t_rh_ll_d_k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 13)

(1786.-nál feltett kérdéshez: A csavargó füstgyerek c. versből vettem: *....Felhőszekér *arra jár, kocsisára kiabál: Jó lenne, ha felvennél, s egy faluig elvinnél..."


akkumulátorhulladék


m-s-l-m-z


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

(csak azért idéztem onnan,mert én azt találtam.Jó volt egyébként a feladvány,én se nagyon hallottam még erről a szóról)

meselemez
_pt_m_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 13)

optimizmus ??


-lm-d-k
-
f-ny-f-csk-
(Fésüs Éva)


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

(bocs,kihagytam 1 betűt.A megoldás jó!)
Álmodik a fenyőfácska
M_s_
M_s_
M_s_d_j_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 13)

Mosó Masa mosodája

ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_ 
m_llf_kv_nc

ma így hívjuk:

ny_kk_nd_

ez meg egy másik édes lelemény:

g_zp_f_g_sz_t_
t_v_l_k_d_nc


----------



## mzpx (2007 December 13)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 13)

mzpx írta:


> repülőgép
> sz_m_t_g_p


A repülőgép mire válasz? 

számítógép



> ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_
> m_llf_kv_nc
> 
> ma így hívjuk:
> ...


----------



## caterina (2007 December 13)

nyaktekereszeti mellfekvenc

ma igy hivjuk:

nyakkendo

ez meg egy masik edes lelemeny:

gozpofogészeti
tovalokodonc



Bismark mondasa:

S-h-s-m
h-z-dt-k 
-nny-t, 
m-nt
-sk-v-
-l-tt,
h-b-r-
-l-tt
-s
v-d-sz-t 
-t-n


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 13)

caterina írta:


> nyaktekereszeti mellfekvenc
> 
> ma igy hivjuk:
> 
> ...


 
Sohasem hazudtak annyit, mint esküvő előtt, háború alatt és vadászat után 


s_k_rsz_r_._


----------



## tomx91 (2007 December 13)

sikerszéria
p_nt_s


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 13)

pontos

v_zsg_._d_sz_k


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 13)

vizsgaidőszak

l-v-l-sl-d-


----------



## caterina (2007 December 13)

leveleslàda


gy-rty-gy-jt-s


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 13)

gyertyagyújás

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 13)

rénszarvas

p_l_nk_z_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 13)

pelenkázó ?

.r.m.l.szt.s


----------



## pumpkin (2007 December 13)

n_m


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 13)

1807 áramelosztás
1808 nem

r_h_ms_s_k


----------



## Jamie (2007 December 13)

rohamsisak

.br.k.d.br.


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 13)

rohamsisak

l_h_t_s_g


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 13)

lehetőség
kukoruicacső

f.jd.l.mm.nt.s.n


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 13)

fájdalommentesen

b_j_csk_z_k


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 13)

bújócskázik

m.ssz.r.m.nt


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 13)

messzirement


-sk-l-t-sk-


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 December 13)

messzirement

k.z.lv.n.


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 13)

iskolatáska
közelvan

h_z_t_l_l_k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 13)

hazatalálok ??


p-l-k-k-k-s


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 14)

pulykakakas

m_gn_t_f_nf_lv_t_l


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 14)

magnetofonfelvétel

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 14)

barométer

v_r_gk_t_


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 14)

virágkötő

m_l_b_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 14)

mélabú

n_psz_r_s_g


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 14)

népszerűség

_l_tv_d_l_m


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 December 14)

népszerűség

-tl-nt- -c--n


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 14)

Atlanti óceán

_gy_rt_lm_


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 14)

egyértelmű

k_vt_j_sz_n


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 14)

kávétejszín

r_k_ttkr_mpl_


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 14)

kávétejszín

r_k_ttp_dl_zs_n


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 14)

rakottkrupli
rakottpadlizsán

l_mp_ _l_j


----------



## Petra92 (2007 December 14)

lámpaolaj
v-d-sz


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 14)

vadász

l_p_t_k


----------



## csuppancs (2007 December 14)

lopótök

s_kk_p_rny_


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

síkképernyő

n.gyr.v.gy.s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 14)

nagyravágyás

f.nym.s.l.p.p.r


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

fénymásolópapír

p.p.rsz.lv.t.gy.jt.m.ny


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 14)

papírszalvétagyüjtemény

z-n-m-k-a-d-


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

zeneműkiadó

H.rm.sh.t.rh-gy


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 14)

Hármashatárhegy


-ia--yú-


----------



## galcs (2007 December 14)

fiastyúk

-á--o--ó


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

sárhordó??

b.l.gy.n.s


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 14)

balegyenes

sz_k_r_d_l_m


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 14)

balegyenes
cs.cs.r.b.rs.


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 14)

szakirodakom
ny.lvt.n.r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 14)

nyelvtanár
1843: csicseriborsó

k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 14)

körmönfont

j-rh-t-tl-n-t-k


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 14)

járhatatlanutak

v_g_ll_m_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 14)

végállomás

f_lh_szn_l_b_r_t


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 14)

felhasználóbarát
l_p_s_v_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 14)

felhasználóbarát

k_rt_p_l_nk_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 14)

aanne_36 írta:


> felhasználóbarát
> 
> k_rt_p_l_nk_


körtepálinka

f_k_b_j_sz


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 14)

fókabajusz
_k_rf_rkk_r_


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 15)

ökörfarkkóró

m-gk-s-r-t-n-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 15)

megkeseríteni

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 15)

lélekjelenlét

k_v_t_jsz_n


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 15)

kávétejszín

_l_p_lm_l_t


----------



## czynky (2007 December 15)

kávétejszín

n_pl_m_n_e


----------



## apolika (2007 December 15)

_naplemente_

_t.h.n.st.ll._


----------



## czynky (2007 December 15)

tehénistálló

b_k_v_ad_l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 15)

bikaviadal

l_mp_._szl_p


----------



## caterina (2007 December 15)

làmpaoszlop


h-z-sz-r-t-t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 15)

hazaszeretet


m-s-r-ssz-.-ll-t-s


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 16)

műsorösszeállítás
m_z_sk_l_cssz_v


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 16)

Ile57 írta:


> hazaszeretet
> 
> 
> m-s-r-ssz-.-ll-t-s


 
műsorösszeállítás
1863: mézeskalácsszív

k_k_szr_sz_l_k


----------



## Zsolt [Negro] (2007 December 16)

kókuszreszelék
_p_t_k_ck_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 16)

_építőkocka_

_m.z...g.r_


----------



## kiráj (2007 December 16)

Repülőgép
k_r_cs_o_NY


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 16)

1866: mezeiegér

k_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 16)

aanne_36 írta:


> 1866: mezeiegér
> 
> k_k_pcs_l_d_s


 kikapcsolódás

t_pl_l_kh_ _ny


----------



## balassa76 (2007 December 16)

táplálékhiány
d_sssz_m_n_l_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 16)

dissziminálás

k.z.l.bd.j.t.k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 16)

kézilabdajáték

ny_m_z_k_ty_


----------



## Videl (2007 December 16)

nyomozókutya

h_d_gb_rk_l_s


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 16)

hidegburkolás
h-l-p-nz


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 16)

hálapénz


v-ll-ny-r-m


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 16)

villanyáram
_r_kn_pt_r


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 16)

öröknaptár


t-z-j-t-k


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 17)

tuzijatek

.rb.r.t.m


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 17)

arborétum
m.r.k.d.k


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 17)

marakodik

sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## Dainese989 (2007 December 17)

szilvásgombóc

k_zl_k_d_


----------



## klari.suline (2007 December 17)

Dainese989 írta:


> szilvásgombóc
> 
> k_zl_k_d_


 közlekedő

v_r_zs_l_t_s


----------



## mord (2007 December 17)

varázslatos

_lm_st_l


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 17)

t nélkül: elmesél


----------



## Dainese989 (2007 December 17)

almástál 

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 17)

Dainese989 írta:


> almástál
> 
> _sv_nyv_z


ásványvíz

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## Dainese989 (2007 December 17)

szélkakas

r_nd_rk_p_t_nys_g


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 17)

rendőrkapitányság

p_rk_ltm_gy_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 17)

pörköltmogyoró

l_bf_j


----------



## Dainese989 (2007 December 17)

lábfej

_z_k__l


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 17)

repülőgép
b_r_nyh_ml_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 17)

1890: ezekiel
1891: baranyhimlo

sz_mt_nt_n_r


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 17)

számtantanár
k-pk-r-t


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 17)

tunderbaba írta:


> számtantanár
> k-pk-r-t


képkeret

l_v_gr_g_ny


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 17)

lovagregény
k_r_k_sd_


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 17)

kirakósdi


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 17)

Elfelejtettem a következő feladványt, annyira örültem, hogy rájöttem a megoldásra.

p-l-nk-z-s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

pelenkázás

b-b--t-l


----------



## irmus (2007 December 17)

bébiétel

c_m_s_v_g


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

cumisüveg


-lm-p-r-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

cumisüveg


-lm-p-r-


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

almapüre

-l-lt-t


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

elaltat?

b-lcs-d-l


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

bölcsődal

l-l-k-m-l-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

lélekemelő


sz-vm-l-ng-t-


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 17)

lélekemelő
b.v.rf.lsz.r.l.s


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 17)

szívmelengető
.k.c.rd.


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

akácerdő

k-dv-zm-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

kedvezmény


t-l-p-nf-


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

tulipánfa

k-r-sk-d-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

kereskedő


v-ll-m-sm-rn-k


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

villamosmérnök

t-bl-b-l


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

téblábol


-lk-ty-v-ty-l


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 17)

Ile57 írta:


> téblábol
> 
> 
> -lk-ty-v-ty-l


 elketyevetyél

t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 17)

tejszínhab
v_r_sk_r_s_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 17)

ildidk írta:


> tejszínhab
> v_r_sk_r_s_



városkereső

m_nk_sz_lg_l_t


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 17)

munkaszolgálat
p_szt_rb_t


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 17)

ildidk írta:


> munkaszolgálat
> p_szt_rb_t



pásztorbot

z_n_t_d_m_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 17)

pásztorbot
k-ty--l


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 17)

kutyául
cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 18)

csereboga'r

k_ty__l_d_l


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 18)

kutyaeledel

T_v_sm_d_r_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 18)

Tövismadarak

t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 18)

Zsófi19 írta:


> kutyaeledel
> 
> T_v_sm_d_r_k


tövismadarak

p_cs_tgy_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 18)

Antikbakfis írta:


> Tövismadarak
> 
> t_r_b_k_ncs


 
túrabakancs
1924: pecsétgyűrű

m_st_rs_g_s
m_gt_rm_k_ny_t_s


----------



## deva68 (2007 December 18)

mesterséges
megtermékenyítés

b_bsz_nh_z


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 18)

bábszínház

j_lm_zt_rv_z_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 18)

jelmeztervező
s.ly.mg.mb.ly.t.


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

selyemgombolyító

ny-m-r-s-g-s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 18)

nyomorúságos

.l.szt.g.mb.


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

élesztőgomba

-l-lm-sz-rcs-m-g


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 18)

élelmiszercsomag

m.d.rcs.cs.rg.s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

madárcsicsergés

-k-d-m--


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 18)

akadémia

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

könyvespolc

f-l-sm-rh-t-tl-n


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 18)

himoroszlán írta:


> könyvespolc
> 
> f-l-sm-rh-t-tl-n


felismerhetetlen

k_p_cs_sz_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 18)

felismerhetetlen

t_d_t_l_tt_


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 18)

tudatalatti
k_r_sztl_v_l


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 18)

keresztlevél

v.r.gcs.r.p


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 18)

virágcserép
sz-lv-szt-r-jsz-k-


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

aniko45 írta:


> virágcserép
> sz-lv-szt-r-jsz-k-


szilveszteréjszaka

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

csillagszóró

t_ny_g_zd_s_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

tanyagazdasa'g
_lk_r_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

aanne_36 írta:


> tanyagazdasa'g
> _lk_r_lh_t_tl_n


elkerülhetetlen

s_t_rt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

sótartó

m_s_d_n_k_t_stv_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

másodunokatestvér

k_ny_lm_tl_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

kényelmetlen

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

vitorlavászon

s_ly_mk_nd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

selyemkendő

v_k_ndt_r_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

vakondtúrás

sz_b_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## czynky (2007 December 19)

szabálytalanság

_ri_t_lyc_ko_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

kristálycukor

cs_m_gt_rt_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

aanne_36 írta:


> kristálycukor
> 
> cs_m_gt_rt_


csomagtorta

_lm_sl_p_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

almásleoény

v_d_szr_p_l_


----------



## czynky (2007 December 19)

vadászrepülő

b_r_ony_s_i_o_


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

czynky írta:


> vadászrepülő
> 
> b_r_ony_s_i_o_


bársonyzsinór

p_tk_nyf_g_


----------



## fkorneli (2007 December 19)

patkányfogó

_c_lg_r_nd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

acélgerenda

b_rt_nt_lt_l_k


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

börtöntöltelék

sz_jp_dl_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 19)

szájpadlás

h_bv_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 19)

habverő
l_d_r_zs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

lódarázs

sz_k_rd_r_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

lódarázs

sz_k_rd_r_k
(bocs, nem tudom, miért rakta be duplán!)


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 19)

szekérderék

b_l_r_h_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

báliruha

h_d_fl_tt_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 19)

hadiflotta

v_j_sk_ny_r


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 19)

vajaskenyér

f.rk.s.h.s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

farkaséhes

f_lk_gyl_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 19)

fülkagyló

h.rm.dm.g.mm.l


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 19)

harmadmagammal
b_gy_sm_c_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 19)

_bögyösmaci (bocs, de nem hagyhattam ki, ez jutott az eszembe) _

_h-m-r_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

hamar

m_gt_rt_n_


----------



## dani1000 (2007 December 19)

megtartani

_rsz_g_t


----------



## apolika (2007 December 19)

_országút_

_m-ggy-sp-t-_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 19)

meggyespite


r-zsf-lf-jt


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 19)

rizsfelfújt

m-gh-t-lm-z-s


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

himoroszlán írta:


> rizsfelfújt
> 
> m-gh-t-lm-z-s


meghatalmazás

m_r_gk_v_r_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

méregkeverő

cs_m_g__b_rk_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 19)

csemegeuborka



k-p-szt-s-l-t-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

káposztasaláta

b_dz_t__


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

bodzatea

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

tudathasadás

_jj_l_sz_kr_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

éjjeliszekrény

k_._rd_n_t_r_ndsz_r


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 19)

kordinátarendszer
b-ld-gt-l-ns-g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 19)

boldogtalanság

n_ps_r_s_g


----------



## apolika (2007 December 20)

_népsűrűség_

_gy.m.rs.lly-d-s_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

gyomorsüllyedés

f_gy_ngy


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

fagyöngy

f_l_sm_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

felismerhetetlen

sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

száncsengő

_p_k_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

epekő

_z_stf_ny_


----------



## attila682002 (2007 December 20)

repülőgép
k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## attila682002 (2007 December 20)

ezüstfenyő
k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

kéményseprő

_r_nyv_s_rn_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 20)

aranyvasárnap

k_nysz_rsz_n_t


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

kényszerszünet

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 20)

rénszarvas

h--mb-r


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

hóember

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

hóember
1998: csillagszóró

sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 20)

szalagkorlát

h_t_l_mv_gy


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

hatalomvágy

p_cs_tv_._sz


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

pecsétviasz

p_zsg_s_v_g


----------



## attila682002 (2007 December 20)

pezsgősüveg
f_k_n_l


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

fakanál

k_rk_t_


----------



## attila682002 (2007 December 20)

karkötő
sz_gt_l_n_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

szagtalanító

sz_b_c_nt_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

szabócenti

k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 20)

_kosárlabda_

_f-nt-zm-g-r--_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

fantazmagória

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

fantazmagória

__t__lk_tr_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

autóalkatrész
esthajnalcsillag

g_zr_bb_n_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

gázrobbanás

k_z_l_bd_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

kézilabda

t_sz_r_p_d_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

tüszőrepedés

t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

túrógombóc

_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

elengedhetetlen

h_ _ s_s


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

hóesés

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 20)

madáretető

_r_d_tm_gj_l_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 20)

madáretető

_r_d_tm_gj_l_l_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 20)

eredetmegjelölés

sz_mp_ll_f_st_k


----------



## mord (2007 December 20)

szempillafesték
sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

szalamandra

fl_m_ng_


----------



## mord (2007 December 20)

flamingó
b_r_ng_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 20)

borongós

pl_k_t

Mára ennyi voltam
Folyt köv! Sziasztok!


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 20)

plakát
b_ll_g_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 20)

billegető (?)

p_rck_r_ngs_rv


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 20)

porckorongsérv

l-mp-b-r-


----------



## Giuditta (2007 December 20)

lámpabúra

vrb


----------



## Giuditta (2007 December 20)

lámpabúra

p-szk-v-s


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 20)

piszkavas

-r--szt-l


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 20)

íróasztal


w-bk-m-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

webkamera

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 20)

tavirózsa


s-kkf-g-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

sakkfigura

t_l_k_b_t


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 20)

sakkfigura
télikabát

h.jn.lcs.ll.g


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 20)

hajnalcsillag

f--sty-k


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

fiastyuk

n_pd_lgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 20)

népdalgyűjtemény

.k.szt.f.v.r.g


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 December 20)

akasztófavirág

l.d.r.g


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 20)

lődörög


-dd-g-l


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

iddogál

k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## Penelopegra (2007 December 20)

keresztrejtvény

m_gr_m_g_k


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 20)

megremegek

sz-r-l-mt-l


----------



## caterina (2007 December 21)

szerelemto"l

-r-ny-t-sz-m


----------



## attila682002 (2007 December 21)

irányitószám
k_f_k_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 21)

kifakito'

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

születésnap

n_pt_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 21)

naptár

m_l_cp_cs_ny_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 21)

malacpecsenye

s_sp_r_c


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

sósperec

_br_szt_ _r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 21)

ébresztőóra

_ls_s_g_lyny_jt_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

elsősegélynyújtás

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 21)

tövirózsa

p_ld_b_sz_d


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

példabeszéd

sz_nk_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 21)

szánkó

k_r_kp_r


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

kerékpár

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 21)

számítógép

_vf_rd_l_n_pt_r


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

évfordulónaptár

k_r_kb_l_ncs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 21)

kerékbilincs

h_j_cs_v_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 21)

hajócsavar
B_l_f_l


----------



## Yolanda (2007 December 21)

lovas
leves
lávás


----------



## Yolanda (2007 December 21)

kacsatojás


----------



## Yolanda (2007 December 21)

hahota


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

f_l_dv_ny


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 21)

feladvány

v_s_lk_d_s_lm_l_t


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

viselkedéselmélet

s_kkt_bl_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 21)

sakktábla

m_k_sk_r_k


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

mókuskerék

h_ngj_gy


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 21)

hangjegy

z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

zeneszerző

v_rs_nyf_t_s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 21)

_versenyfutás_

_-r-dm-nyt-l-ns-g_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

eredménytelenség

c_nk_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 21)

cinke (?)

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

cinke bizony!

játékszenvedély

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

szaloncukor

k-r-cs-nyf-f-z-r


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 21)

karácsonyfafüzér

gy_rty_l_ng


----------



## apolika (2007 December 21)

_gyertyaláng_

_m-r-v-t-l-m-z_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

merevítőlemez

h-s-t--k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 21)

hasítóék
bil_f_l


----------



## apolika (2007 December 21)

_bilifüle ))))_

_h-m-rzs-k_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 21)

humorzsák

n.lk.l.zh.t.tl.n


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 21)

NÉLKÜLÖZHETETLEN
ch_l_


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 21)

chile

.r.szl.nk.lyk.k


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 21)

oroszlánkölykök


cs-ng-tty-


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

csengettyű

k-r-cs-ny-st-n


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 21)

Táltos írta:


> csengettyű
> 
> k-r-cs-ny-st-n


karácsonyestén

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## alberth (2007 December 21)

gyertyafény

h_p_h_ly


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

hópehely

f-h-rk-r-cs-ny


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 22)

fehérkarácsony
_rd_g


----------



## Giuditta (2007 December 22)

ördög

gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 22)

gyalogkakukk

k.mf.r.l.j


----------



## Bojca (2007 December 22)

kámforolaj

b_d_gt_t_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 22)

bádogtető
f_rk_tl_n


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 22)

bádogtető

k.rk.t..r.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 22)

marta
te nem itt játszol? a megelőztelek!


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 22)

lassuagyu

de, én itt játszottam,csak valószinű egyszerre küldtük ! üdv.M.


----------



## apolika (2007 December 22)

_karkötőóra_

_k-cs-r-k-d-_


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

kocsirakodó

t-gl-h-lm-z


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

téglahalmaz


p-p-rg-l-cs-n


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

papírgalacsin

k-f-t-p-ly-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

kifutópálya


k-lyh-cs-


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

kályhacső

k-m-nys-pr-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

kéményseprő


-é-é-yc-c-


----------



## apolika (2007 December 23)

_kéménycuca_

_v-l-gv-g-_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 23)

világvége

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 23)

megertes
"Ha nem adtal a gyereknek semi,akkor is adtal,a peldat." /Seneca/


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 23)

aanne_36 írta:


> világvége
> 
> sz_l_nc_k_r


 
szaloncukor

r_g_g_m_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 23)

rágógumi

m.z.ss.t.m.ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 23)

mézessütemeny

f_ny_f_d_sz


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 23)

fenyofadisz

-tcs-k-l-d-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 23)

étcsokoládé

f_n_ms_g_k


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 23)

finomságok

sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 23)

szellemidézés
k_r_zsl_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 23)

kuruzslás

d.t.kt.vcs.p.rt


----------



## apolika (2007 December 23)

_detektívcsoport_

_sz-d-l-dzk-d-k_


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 23)

szedelődzködik
l_._r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 23)

lóerőt

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 23)

képregény

m.s.rf.z.t


----------



## jumadar (2007 December 23)

műsorfüzet
_n_n_szb_f_tt


----------



## alberth (2007 December 23)

ananászbefőtt
v_r_zssz_ny_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 23)

varázsszőnyeg

h_ll_k_sz_l_k


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 24)

hallókészülék
sz_m_v_g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 24)

szemüveg

m_k_l_sv_r_g


----------



## apolika (2007 December 24)

_mikulásvirág_

_gy-ngyv-r-g_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 24)

gyöngyvirág

m_nt_h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 24)

mentohelikopter

l-gh-j-


----------



## csevazoto (2007 December 24)

léghajó
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 24)

számítógép
b_._nt_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 24)

beöntés ?


h-l-p-t-l-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 24)

hólapátolás

k_ny_l_tk_zt_t_s


----------



## goszt (2007 December 24)

kinyilatkoztatás

k_s_r_s_g


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 24)

kinyilatkoztatás


l-lk--sm-r-t


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 24)

kinyilatkoztatás

_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 24)

aszaltszilva


b-rs-lm-b-f-tt


----------



## goszt (2007 December 24)

aszaltszilva

_szt_l_d_sz


----------



## goszt (2007 December 24)

birsalmabefőtt

k_n_m_j_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 24)

kenőmájas

t_d_m_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 24)

tudomány


cs-ll-gsz-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 24)

csillagszóró

m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 24)

meglepetés



r-k-nsz-nv-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 25)

rokonszenves

r_m_nt_k_


----------



## csevazoto (2007 December 25)

romantika
r_psz_d_ _


----------



## apolika (2007 December 25)

_rapszódia

cs-l-kv-sk-pt-l-ns-g_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 25)

cselekvésképtelenség

h_jb_._lt_t_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 25)

hajbaaltatas

m-r-gt-l-n-t-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 25)

méregtelenités

t_b_rt_z


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 25)

tábortűz

(a


> hajbaaltatas


-t nem ismerem, hajbeültetésről volt szó )

l_dg_g_
t_szt_


----------



## Marcipici (2007 December 25)

lúdgége tészta

n-pr-f-rg-


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 December 25)

napraforgó
k-r-cs-nyf-d-sz


----------



## Marcipici (2007 December 25)

karácsonyfadísz

b-sz-rk-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 25)

boszorka


v-r-zsl-


----------



## Marcipici (2007 December 25)

varázsló

sz-f-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 25)

szafari

k_r_zsl_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 25)

szafari

k_r_zsl_


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 26)

kuruzslo

f-rt-tl-n-t-


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 26)

fertőtlenitő

_br_szt_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 26)

ébresztő

h.ngv.rs.nyt.r.m


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 26)

hangversenyterem

t_z_k_d_


----------



## csevazoto (2007 December 26)

tűzokádó
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 26)

repülőgép

s.szt.r.n.s


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 26)

kirandulas

gy-rm-kh-ng


----------



## j.krisztina (2007 December 26)

gyermekhang

f_rk_s_mb_r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 26)

farkasember

p_rv_._d_l


----------



## Balaicz (2007 December 26)

Köszönöm a meghívást!


----------



## Balaicz (2007 December 26)

Sajnos nem lett meg az előző meccs!!!


----------



## Balaicz (2007 December 26)

Most olvasom az Elvásik a veres csillagot


----------



## Balaicz (2007 December 26)

Utána jön a Kard és kasza


----------



## Balaicz (2007 December 26)

Meg nagyon jó a novellás gyűjtemény is


----------



## csevazoto (2007 December 26)

szüretel
t_ny_rj_sl_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 26)

tenyérjóslás
k.f.g.st.l.n.l


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 26)

kifogástalanul




> p_rv_._d_l


----------



## caterina (2007 December 26)

pàrviadal


sz-r-p-szt-s


----------



## Sassy (2007 December 27)

szereposztás

_l_l_m


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 27)

kifugestelenul

r-d-k-l-zm-s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

radikalizmus

p_typ_ng


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 27)

pitypang

Sassy kérdése:


> _l_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 27)

élelem

z_v_rk_lt_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

zavarkeltés

r_g_g_m_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 27)

_zavarkeltés

-mpl-nt-t-m_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

implantátum

r_g_g_m_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 27)

_rágógumi

k-p-sl-pk-ld-_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

képelapküldő

p_zsg_sp_h_r


----------



## apolika (2007 December 27)

_pezsgőspohár

-lv-s-sz-lg-l-t_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 27)

olvasószolgálat

k_l_pk_r_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

kalapkúra

f_jt_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 27)

fejtörő

t_rp_d_r_mb_l_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

törpedoromboló(?!) Elnézést, ha nem ez a megoldás és Kazinczyné lettem, vagyis ezzel az új kifejezéssel "nyelvújítottam"

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## apolika (2007 December 27)

_tüzijáték_

_-lv-sh-t-tl-n_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

olvashatatlan

m_s_p_r


----------



## apolika (2007 December 27)

_mosópor_

_-ld-z-th-z-t-l_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

áldozathozatal

d_b_k_ck_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 27)

dobókocka
2186-87: torpedóromboló 

v_nk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

vénkisasszony

t_rp_p_p_g_j


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 December 27)

törpepapagáj

k-v-scs-sz-


----------



## san398 (2007 December 27)

kávéscsésze

Sz-k-sf-h-rv-r


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 27)

Székesfehérvár

zs_bk_nd_


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 27)

zsebkendő
m.nd.l.m.tsz.s.


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 27)

mandulametszésű


h-kr-st-ly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 27)

hókristály

m_z_sk_l_csh_z


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 27)

mézeskalácsház


k-p-ny-g


----------



## Hermin (2007 December 28)

köpönyeg

sz_z_df_rd_l_


----------



## Julcsika007 (2007 December 28)

Szazadfordulo ?

M_gy_r T_nc_k


----------



## Hermin (2007 December 28)

Magyar Táncok

d__d_l_v


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 28)

diadalív

k_m_ny


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 28)

kémény

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 28)

jegesmedve

pr_f_l_r_z_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

profilárazó



f-k-t-p-r-d-c


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 28)

feketpárduc ?

.r.szl.nsz.l.d.t.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 28)

oroszlánszeliditő
v-zsg-dr-kk


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 28)

vizsgadrukk

r-d--b-m-nd-


----------



## apolika (2007 December 28)

_vizsgadrukk_
_
m-n-d-kh-ly_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 28)

_rádióbemondó

m-n-d-kh-ly_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

menedékhely


cs-d-l-t-s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 28)

menedékhely

st.l.sv.lt.z.s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

stílusváltozás???

sz-r-t-t-hs-g


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 28)

szeretetehseg

v-mr-nd-lk-z-s-k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

vámrendelkezések


m-s--lb-m


----------



## apolika (2007 December 28)

_mesealbum

v-zk-t-l-n-t-s_


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

vízkőtelenítés

k_l_nk__d_s


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 28)

vízkőtelenités

h.k.szp.k.sz


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

hókuszpókusz

k-l-nk--d-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

hókuszpókusz


v-ll-md--t-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

bocsánat tévedtem



különkiadás


v-ll-md--t-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 28)

villámdiéta

h_rd_t_._szl_p


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

villámdiéta

l-tv-nyt-rv


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

hirdetőoszlop

l-tv-nyt-rv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 28)

látványterv

_d_g_nl_g_._


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

idegenlégió?

r-dt-l-lt-m


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

idegenlégió

-gym-ll--


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

rádtaláltam

-gym-ll--


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 28)

rádtaláltam

_rd_kt_l_ns_g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

érdektelenség


m-ny-csk-t-nc


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 28)

menyecsketánc

_r_r_nd


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 28)

menyecsketánc

gy.z.d.lm.sk.d.k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

győzedelmeskedik

t-z-k-d-


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

órarend

j-rm-v-z-t-


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

tűzokádó?

j-rm-v-z-t-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

aha

járművezető


sz-g-t-l-


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

szigetelő

-l-lm-sz-r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

élélmiszer


-ll-tg-nd-z-


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

állatgondozó


-ll-mf-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 28)

államfő


t-l-p-t--


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

telepátia

-lk-lm-zk-d-s


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 28)

alkalmazkodás


.s.ly.gy.nl.s.g


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

esélyegyenlőség

-lj-gyz-s


----------



## GLECCSER (2007 December 28)

eljegyzés

gy m l cs k s r


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

gyümölcskosár

-sk-l-


----------



## anginika (2007 December 28)

iskola
_l_pf_k_


----------



## reviktor (2007 December 28)

alapfokú

f-lyt-t-d-k


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 28)

folytatódik
b-rz-szt-


----------



## Hermin (2007 December 28)

borzasztó

k_r_kt_rcs_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 29)

keréktárcsa

fr_nc_._k_lcs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

franciakulcs

-ll-tg-nd-z-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 29)

állatgondozó

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

szélmalom

k-rny-z-tv-d-l-m


----------



## diosidia (2007 December 29)

repülőgép

b-kf-nc


----------



## diosidia (2007 December 29)

környezetvédelem
b-kf-nc


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

bukfenc

v-s-rr-b-b-


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 29)

vasorrubaba

-r-d-b-t-r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 29)

irodabútor

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

koronatanú

szk-f-nd-r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 29)

szkafander

s_g_rh_jt_s_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

sugárhajtású

gy-rm-kl-ncf-


----------



## Pittabaa (2007 December 29)

gyermekláncfű

b-tm-x-r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

botmixer


v-s-t-ll-m-s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 29)

_vasútállomás

b-b-n-t_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

búbánat

sz-rsz-mk-sz-t-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 29)

szerszámkészítő



-js-g-lv-s-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

újságolvasás

v-ll-m-sv-z-t-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 29)

villamosvezető


f-f-r-sz-l-s


----------



## blazsev (2007 December 29)

fafűrészelés

-r--szt-l


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 29)

iróasztal
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

számítógép


h-k-tr-


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 29)

hókotró


k-rcs-ly-p-ly-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

korcsolypálya


k-r-k-rd-


----------



## blazsev (2007 December 29)

kerekerdő
t-rb-ly-ksz-k-tő


----------



## blazsev (2007 December 29)

turbolyukszűkítő

-d-t-s-v-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

ahh Blazsev sosem fejtettem volna meg


üditősüveg


v-l-g-r-d-l-m


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 29)

vilagiradalom

h-g-d-v-rs-ny-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

hededűversenye?

p-d-g-g-s


----------



## goszt (2007 December 29)

pedegógus

-lb-tr-szt


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

albatroszt

c-nt-ny-r


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 29)

cintanyer

h-k-szp-k-sz


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

hókuszpókusz


k-nyh-m-v-sz-t


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 29)

konyhaművészet

m-k-sk-l-cs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

mákoskalács


m-nd-l-l-k-r


----------



## zsofiae (2007 December 29)

mandulalikőr
k_l_k_p_szt_


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 29)

mandulalikőr

k_p_sl_p


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 29)

képeslap

.lv.s.k.nyv


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 29)

olvasókönyv
h--m-lk-d-s


----------



## Terike1 (2007 December 30)

repülőgép
Cs_pk_r_zs_k_


----------



## Terike1 (2007 December 30)

hőemelkedés
fr_nc_ _t_n_r


----------



## klra (2007 December 30)

franciatanár
k_lt_m_ny


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 30)

klra írta:


> franciatanár
> k_lt_m_ny


költemény

v_z_rcs_ll_g


----------



## luna1226 (2007 December 30)

p pr k s cs rk


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

vezércsillag


h--mb-r


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 30)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> vezércsillag
> 
> 
> h--mb-r


hóember

v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

virágcsokor

sz-ll-m-d-z-s


----------



## apolika (2007 December 30)

_2295: paprikáscsirke
2297: virágcsokor_

_h-l-lr--t-lt_


----------



## apolika (2007 December 30)

_szellemidézés

h-l-lr--t-lt_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

halálraítélt


k-h-s-l-k


----------



## apolika (2007 December 30)

_kihasalok(?)_
_
k-scs-p-rt-s_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

kiscsoportos
2301: kohósalak (?)

k_r_._r_tt


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

igen kohósalak

koraérett???


sz-n-szh-z-sp-r


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> igen kohósalak
> 
> koraérett???
> 
> sz-n-szh-z-sp-r


 Igen, az!

színészházaspár

v_k_l_k_n_l


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Igen, az!
> 
> színészházaspár
> 
> v_k_l_k_n_l


 

vakolókanál?

k-r-lyl-l--m


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

királyliliom

(igen, az )

v_ssz_p_r_p_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

vesszőparipa


sz-nh-zt-r-m


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

szinhazterem

-lk-t-k-szs-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

alkotókészség?

h-d-h-j-


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

hadihajo

m-gf-g-lm-z-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

megfogalmazás



sz-r-t-tr-m-lt-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

szeretetreméltó

v_sz_nyl_g_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

viszonylagos

b-nt-k-z-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

bontakozás?

l-m-zl-v-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

lemezlovas

m_l_cp_cs_ny_


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

malacpecsenye

-nt-lts-g


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

önteltség

l_t_m_z_


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 30)

látómező

v_gk_f_jl_t


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

végkifejlet?


t-r-mf-c-


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

teremfoci

v-n-tsz-r-ncs-tl-ss-g


----------



## apolika (2007 December 30)

_vonatszerencsétlenség_

_v-gk-m-r-lts-g_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

apolika írta:


> _vonatszerencsétlenség_
> 
> _v-gk-m-r-lts-g_


 

végkimerültség


h-d-v-t-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

hídavatás

sz_mb_s_t_s

(segítség: nyomozói munka része lehet)


----------



## marta49 (2007 December 30)

szembesítés

.lh.ny.g.lh.t.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 30)

elhanyagolható

r_._kc_._._d_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

Zsófi19 írta:


> elhanyagolható
> 
> r_._kc_._._d_


 

reakcióidő


p-r--lsz-vó-


----------



## hellozalia (2007 December 30)

páraelszívók

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## Bertalany (2007 December 30)

páraelszívók


sz-m-r-t-n-s


----------



## Bertalany (2007 December 30)

vasalódeszka


sz-nt-l


----------



## hellozalia (2007 December 30)

szentel

sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

hellozalia írta:


> szentel
> 
> sz_r_k_z_s


 
szórakozás

h-ngv-rs-nyt-r-m


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

hangversenyterem

-v-z-cs-p-s


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 30)

evezőcsapás


-sk-l-.-dv-r


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 30)

iskolaudvar
k-r-k-ssz-k


----------



## efro (2007 December 31)

kerekesszék
h-jr-m-gt-t-s


----------



## k72 (2007 December 31)

hájremegtetés

k_t_n_d_l_g


----------



## Terike1 (2007 December 31)

szüretel
t_k_f_lh_lm_z_s


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 31)

k72 írta:


> hájremegtetés
> 
> k_t_n_d_l_g


katonadolog

tőkefelhalmozás

-d-f-gy-l-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 31)

tunderbaba írta:


> katonadolog
> 
> tőkefelhalmozás
> 
> -d-f-gy-l-s


 

adófigyelés?


n-szn-gy


----------



## apolika (2007 December 31)

_násznagy

t-str-sz-b-tt_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 31)

apolika írta:


> _násznagy_
> 
> _t-str-sz-b-tt_


 

testreszabott


sz-r-ncs-v-d-sz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 31)

szerencsevadász

k_v_cs_ltv_s


----------



## Bertalany (2007 December 31)

kovácsoltvas

sz-r-l-mgy-r-k


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 31)

szerelemgyerek

f_gp_szt_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 31)

Wulfi írta:


> szerelemgyerek
> 
> f_gp_szt_


 

fogpaszta


v-ll-mh-r-t-


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 31)

villamharito

b-t-n-szl-p


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 31)

betonoszlop

l_ngv_g_


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 31)

langvege

v-z-z-n


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 31)

Wulfi írta:


> betonoszlop
> 
> l_ngv_g_


 

lángvágó

l-p-sm-z


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 31)

lépesméz

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 31)

póréhagyma


v-n-ll-nc-k-r


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 31)

vanillincukor

sz_m_r_f_z


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 31)

szomorúfűz


h-r-ngz-g-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 31)

Ile57 írta:


> szomorúfűz
> 
> 
> h-r-ngz-g-s


 

harangozás


k-t-sztr-fa


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 31)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> harangozás
> 
> 
> k-t-sztr-fa


 

harangzúgás


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 31)

katasztrófa


sz-r-ncs-tl-ns-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 31)

Ile57 írta:


> katasztrófa
> 
> 
> sz-r-ncs-tl-ns-g


 

szerencsétlenség



sz-r-ncs-m-l-c


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 31)

szerencsemalac


n-gyl-v-l-
l-h-r-


----------



## Terike1 (2008 Január 1)

négylevelű lóhere
j_v_d_l_m_d_


----------



## efro (2008 Január 1)

jóvedelemadó

f-gcs-k-rg-t-s


----------



## Hermin (2008 Január 1)

fogcsikorgatás

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## apolika (2008 Január 1)

_BUÉK MINDENKINEK_

_barázdabillegető_

_f-l-jth-t-tl-n_


----------



## ditta7 (2008 Január 1)

felejthetetlen
_ sztr_l_g_ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 1)

asztrológia

h_sz_ll_ng_z_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 1)

hoszallingozas

s-t-lp-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 1)

BUEK-2008! udvozlom mindenkit es koszonom a jatekot.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Január 1)

sítalpak

h_gy_m_nt_k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 1)

hegyimentők


t-z-j-t-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 1)

tuzijatek

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## marta49 (2008 Január 1)

szivárvány

k.f.g.st.l.n.l


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 1)

kifogástalanul


m-k-l-sv-r-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Január 1)

Ile57 írta:


> kifogástalanul
> 
> 
> m-k-l-sv-r-g


 

mikulásvirág

v-sm-csk-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 1)

vasmacska


t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Január 1)

Ile57 írta:


> vasmacska
> 
> 
> t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


tengeralattjáró


b-v-s-rl-k-zp-nt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 1)

bevásárlóközpont


t-jb-p-p-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Január 1)

tejbepapi 

v_l_gk_p_


----------



## apolika (2008 Január 1)

_világkép
_
_m-s--rsz-g
_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Január 1)

meseország

(majdnem, szerintem világkupa akart lenni )

t_rm_l_._szk_z


----------



## diosidia (2008 Január 1)

termelőeszköz

b-s-b-ll.-t-


----------



## Terike1 (2008 Január 2)

baseballütő
_l_ _d_m_v_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Január 2)

előadóművész

k_z_ll_ns_g


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 2)

közellenség

k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Január 2)

szüretel

-nt-rkt-sz


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 2)

Antarktisz

k_v_cs


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Január 2)

bocs, az előbb valamit elnéztem

kavics
j-gr-t-g


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 2)

jégréteg

p_rc_k_r


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 2)

jégréteg


sz-mh-b-r-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

aliz.kiss írta:


> jégréteg
> 
> p_rc_k_r


perceker

v-ll-mcs-p-s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Január 2)

2389: villámcsapás
2388: számháború
2387: porcukor

f_gt_m_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 2)

fogtömés

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## F_Kriszti (2008 Január 2)

jövedelemadó

d_b_st_rt_


----------



## Mogyrócska (2008 Január 2)

számológép
dobostorta
B_ld_g _j _v_t!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

boldogujet

n-gyd-rr-n-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Január 2)

gipsi queen írta:


> boldogujet
> 
> n-gyd-rr-n-s


 
nagydurranás?

-r-szl-nsz-l-d-t-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

oroszlanszelidito

-tb--g-z-t-s


----------



## cvszal (2008 Január 2)

útbaigazítás

r-bl-t-ny-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

rablotanya

p-sk-p-r-s


----------



## Bogey (2008 Január 2)

puskaporos

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## Tirmano (2008 Január 2)

bárányfelhő
t_gl_gy_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Január 2)

Tirmano írta:


> bárányfelhő
> t_gl_gy_r


 
téglagyár


-r--sk-gy-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 2)

óriáskígyó


k-gy-m-r-g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 2)

kigyóméreg

t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 2)

tengerpart


s-t-p-lc-


----------



## szavanna (2008 Január 2)

sétapálca

.l.f.ntcs.nt


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 2)

elefántcsont

f_lh_rm_n_._


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Január 3)

filharmonia

s_rt_v_ls_g


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

sortávolság

_js_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

újság

b_rt_nb_nt_t_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

börtönbüntetés

f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

falinaptár

_r_nyk_p_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

aranyköpés

h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

hullámvasút

_l_f_ntv_d_sz_t


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

elefántvadászat

b_c_kl_p_mp_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

biciklipumpa

V_j_sk_ny_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 3)

vajaskenyér

_sz_r_zs_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

őszirózsa

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

peremkerület

t_l_k_b_t


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

peremkerület

_ll_tv_d_l_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 3)

2418: télikabát

2419: állatvédelem

sz_jh_rm_n_k_


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

szájharmónika

_r_r_g_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

órarugó

h_s_bb_rg_ny_


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

hasábburgonya

cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

csillaghullás

_l_pk_l_t_t_l


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

alapkőletétel

l_ncs_f_z_l_k


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

lencsefőzelék

n_d_r_g_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

nádirigó

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_ (Annyit segítek, hogy ez is egy madár)


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

barázdabillegető

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

árvalányhaj

p_rc_l_n


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

porcelán

t_r_v_z_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

túravezető

_gy_gg_l_mbl_v_sz_t


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

agyaggalamblövészet

n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

agyaggalamblövészet

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

erdőkerülő

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

ásványvíz

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

szerecsendió

h_r_ng_nt_


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

szerecsendió

h_t_k_r_


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

harangöntő

tr-kt-r.k.


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

traktoreke

_ _ z _ s


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

oázás 

b.k.v..d.l


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 3)

bikaviadal

j-t-ksz-rk-z-t


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

játékszerkezet

f--t-l-t


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

fiatalít

h_v_r_g


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

hóvirág

_sz_r_zs_


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 3)

őszirózsa

p_lm_f_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Január 3)

aliz.kiss írta:


> őszirózsa
> 
> p_lm_f_


 

pálmafa


sz-r-l-mgy-r-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 3)

szerelemgyerek

sz-gy-n-rz-t


----------



## apolika (2008 Január 3)

_szégyenérzet_

_t-lj-s-th-t-tl-n_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 3)

teljesíthetetlen


t-rt-l-mj-gyz-k


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Január 3)

tartalomjegyzék

p_p_rk_s_r


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 3)

papírkosár


k-h-l-m


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

kőhalom

f.dr.sz.zl.t


----------



## kelemenistvan (2008 Január 3)

fodrászüzlet

p.rk.l.h.z


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

parkolóház :..: kiss

f-z--st


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

főzőüst

k.cs.ny.h.s


----------



## kelemenistvan (2008 Január 3)

kocsonyahús

d.szn.t.r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

disznótor

-b-ltsz-l-nn-


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

abáltszalonna

t-lt-ttk-p-szt-a


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

töltöttkáposzta

t-p-rty-


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

töpörtyű

f-rr-z-t-kn-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

forrázóteknő

h-rk-f-z-s


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

hurkafőzés

k-st-l-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 3)

kóstoló

k_nny_z_n_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

könnyűzene

z-n-m-v-k


----------



## Terike1 (2008 Január 4)

gy_l_g_tk_l_h_ly


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 4)

Táltos: zeneművek
Terike1: gyalogátkelőhely

k-t-c-b-g-r


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 4)

katicabogár

n_pf_ny


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 4)

napfény

k-lv-r--d-mb


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 4)

kálváriadomb

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 4)

mákosguba

t_l_f_nt_lt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Január 4)

telefontöltő

k_l_p_csv_t_s


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Január 4)

kalapácsvetés

p_r_c


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

perec

k-ny-rf-ld-lg-z-s


----------



## szavanna (2008 Január 4)

kenyérfeldolgozás

sz.m.t.sk.s.r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

szemeteskosar

p-p-rv-g-g-p


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 4)

papírvágógép

-l-m-n--mk-r-t-s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

aluminiumkerites

sz-m-t-g-pk-z-l-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Január 4)

gipsi queen írta:


> aluminiumkerites
> 
> sz-m-t-g-pk-z-l-


 

számítógépkezelő



m-gm-rg-z-tt


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

megmergezett

k-t-n--l-p-t


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

katonailapát

f-lh-k-rc-l-


----------



## nm5 (2008 Január 5)

felho"karcolo'


r-nd-tl-ns-g


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

rendetlenség

--sztr-l--


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 5)

Ausztrália

_sztr_l_g_._


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

asztrológia

k_l_t_


----------



## BaBéRáG (2008 Január 5)

keleti
t-l-jm-gm-nk-l-s


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

talajmegmunkálás

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## diosidia (2008 Január 5)

szivárvány

psz-ch-l-g--


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 5)

pszichológia

_lk_tm_nym_d_s_t_s


----------



## BaBéRáG (2008 Január 5)

pszichológia
k-z-m-nk--r-


----------



## BaBéRáG (2008 Január 5)

alkotmánymódosítás


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

BaBéRáG írta:


> pszichológia
> k-z-m-nk--r-



kézimunkaóra

t-l-jt-rn-


----------



## BaBéRáG (2008 Január 5)

talajtorna
b-r-tv--l-s


----------



## szavanna (2008 Január 5)

borotvaéles

z.e.i.l.s


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Január 5)

zseniális

sz-b-k-r-kp-r


----------



## marta49 (2008 Január 5)

szobakerékpár

l.bd.r.g.t.rn.


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

labdarugótorna

v-r-gk-rn-v-l


----------



## marta49 (2008 Január 5)

virágkarnevál

.kk.rs.rg.


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

okkersárga

-tb-rk-l-t


----------



## st_joe (2008 Január 5)

útburkolat
k_n_tt_lj_s


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

kenetteljes

h-r-ngj-t-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 5)

harangjatek

k--m-lk-d-


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

kiemelkedő

sz-r-t-tt-l


----------



## apolika (2008 Január 5)

_szeretettel_

_k-p-szt-st-l-n-t-tt-k_


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

káposztástalanították

-lk-pz-l-s--t-k-rt


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 5)

elkepzeleseitekert

g-nd-l-tm-n-t


----------



## szavanna (2008 Január 5)

gondolatmenet

h..ny.rz.t


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 5)

hiányérzet

-l--r-s-t-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 5)

eloirasito

g-m-r-z-tm-ndz-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

f_st_kp_tr_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 18)

festékpatron

d_r_zsf_sz_k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 18)

darázsfészek

sz-rk-h-ly-g


----------



## petperi (2008 Február 18)

szürkehályog

kr-t-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 18)

kréta?


k-r-kk-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

kerékkötő

t_r_szny_r_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 18)

tarisznyarák

m_j_sh_rk_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

májashurka

m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 18)

mezőgazdaság

p_rk_pcs_l_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 18)

párkapcsolat

v_ll_nyb_r_tv_


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 18)

villanyborotva

cs_l_dsz_r_t_


----------



## petperi (2008 Február 18)

villanyborotva

m-s-b-l-


----------



## petperi (2008 Február 18)

családszerető

m-s-b-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

mesebeli

ty_ksz_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 18)

tyúkszem

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## petperi (2008 Február 18)

békalencse

r-z-sb-nd-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

rezesbanda

v_n_l_._f_gyl_lt


----------



## zsizsika (2008 Február 18)

vaniliafagylalt

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

tavirózsa

k_l_zsv_r_
sz_l_nn_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 18)

kolozsvári szalonna

s_rg_r_p_kr_ml_v_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

sárgarépakrémleves

sz_l_._gy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 18)

szülőágy

p_zsm_p_tk_ny


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 18)

pézsmapatkány

-szl-p-s.t-j-


----------



## zsizsika (2008 Február 18)

pézsmapatkány

f_t__p_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

zsizsika írta:


> pézsmapatkány
> 
> f_t__p_r_t


 
fotoapparát?

l_dt_lp


----------



## meli1972 (2008 Február 18)

lúdtalp
m_r_t_r_ny_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

méretarányos

b_l_ndg_mb_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 18)

bolondgomba?

d-sz-n-t-r-s.k-p-szt-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

disznótoros káposzta

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 18)

őzlábgomba
-ntr-p-l-g-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

antropológus

l_h_r_


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 18)

lóhere

v-r-t-ml-szt-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

vérátömlesztés

s_r_z_tgy_lk_s


----------



## mindi (2008 Február 18)

sorozatgyilkos

k_ty_k_k_pz_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

kutyakiképző 

r_zsf_ld


----------



## mindi (2008 Február 18)

rizsföld

h_rg_szb_t


----------



## marta49 (2008 Február 18)

rizsföld
.r.k.lh.t.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

örökölhető

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## marta49 (2008 Február 18)

szélmalomharc

n.ph.gy.m.ny


----------



## mindi (2008 Február 18)

néphagyomány

h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

harangvirág

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## mindi (2008 Február 18)

tevekaraván

sz_v_gsz_rk_szt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

szövegszerkesztés

_r_p_p_g_j


----------



## mindi (2008 Február 18)

arapapagáj

sz_nh_zb_rl_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

színházbérlet

_l_f_ntb_k_


----------



## meli1972 (2008 Február 18)

színházbérlet

_g_szs_gv_d_l_m


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 18)

elefántboka, egészségvédelem

j_g_rv_sl_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 18)

jogorvoslat

-ssz-szt-nc--


----------



## meli1972 (2008 Február 18)

asszisztencia

d_p_l_r_z_c_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

depolarizáció

n_gyk_p_s_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

nagyképűség

t_z_lt_k_sz_l_k


----------



## kaláris (2008 Február 19)

nagyképűség

sz_lr_zs_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

tűzoltókészülék
szélrózsa

v_d_szg_r_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

vadászgörény

v_ll_m_sm_g_ll_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

villamosmegálló

f_l_d_v_v_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

feladóvevény

v_s_k_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

vasakarat

t_rz_n_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

térzene

t_l_p_nh_gym_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

tulipánhagyma

_nh_pn_z_s


----------



## apolika (2008 Február 19)

_szélrózsa
k-t-k-r-t-s_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

Wulfi írta:


> tulipánhagyma
> 
> _nh_pn_z_s


önhipnózis

_tt_r_v_s_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

úttörővasút 

b_v_s_rl_k_cs_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

bevásárlókocsi

m_rl_gh_nt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

mérleghinta

m_d_rp_sz_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

madárpiszok

h_jsz_br_sz


----------



## vargabe (2008 Február 19)

hajszobrász

k_pv_s_l_f_nk


----------



## apolika (2008 Február 19)

_képviselőfánk_

_m-gb-cst-l-n-t-tt-k_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

megbecstelenítettek

v_kb_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## panda21 (2008 Február 19)

vakbélgyulladás
_l_tk_p_s


----------



## meli1972 (2008 Február 19)

életképes

sz_d_l_t_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

szédületes

-lm--c-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

almaecet

m_nk_v_ll_l_


----------



## meli1972 (2008 Február 19)

munkavállaló

k_k_kkf_ _k_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

kakukkfióka

r_t_sl_p


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 19)

réteslap

f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## meli1972 (2008 Február 19)

földrengés
sz_pm_v_sz_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

szépművészet

l_v_ssz_b_r


----------



## apolika (2008 Február 19)

_lovasszobor_

_m-gm-s-t-tt-k_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

megmásítottak

f_g_d_._r_


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 19)

fogadó óra

r-m-ny-s-g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 19)

remenyiseg

p-szt-rf--


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

pásztorfiú


t-ng-rsz-m


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 19)

tengerszem

gy_ngyh_l_sz


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

gyöngyhalász

k-r-k-tr-nd-z-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

kirakatrendező


-l-lm-z-sv-z-t-


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 19)

élelmezésvezető


t-l-f-nk-gyl-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

telefonkagyló


r-d---m-t-r


----------



## BaBéRáG (2008 Február 19)

telefonkagylo
k-v-tk-z-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 19)

Ile57: rádióamatőr
BabéRáG: következő

k-l-m-t-rk-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

kilométerkő


n-vn-p


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 19)

névnap

gy_gym_ssz_r


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 19)

gyógymasszőr

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 19)

kürtöskalács

j-r-k-.r-zs-j-

virág


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 20)

Jerikó rózsája

b_n_nsz_r_t


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 20)

banánszüret
sz-r-t-tt-lj-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 20)

szeretetteljes

k_n_ssz_j_r_s


----------



## applet (2008 Február 20)

kanosszajárás

f_l_sb_g_ly


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 20)

fülesbagoly

b_nk_._t_m_t_


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 20)

bankautomata

f-kf-ld-.-b-ly-
virág


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 20)

fokföldi ibolya

f_t_m_nt_zs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 20)

fotómontázs

sz-p-r-d-l-m


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 20)

szépirodalom

sz_b_dn_p


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 20)

szabadnap


cs-n-kh-z


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 20)

csónakház

cs-d-rv-r-s
gazdaság felbomlása


----------



## Electricus (2008 Február 20)

csődárverés



p_p_k_t_p_tl

természeti képződmény neve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

popokatapetl 

sz_kny_v_d_sz


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

szoknyavadász


g-g-rl-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

gigerli 

h_r_z_nt_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

horizontális


v-rt-k-l-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

vertikális

l_ncr_._kc_._


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

láncreakció


-r-k-pcs-l-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

árukapcsolás

m_f_gs_rr_g_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

műfogsorragasztó


ty-ksz-mt-p-sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

tyúkszemtapasz

f_t_sz_k_zl_t


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 20)

műfogsorragasztó

zs_n_rb_h_z_s


----------



## Electricus (2008 Február 20)

zsinórbehúzás
fotószaküzlet

sz_ll_m_sz_b_df_gl_lk_z_s_


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 20)

szabadnap

s_r_kr_sz_l


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 20)

sarokreszelő

sz-kr-nys-r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 20)

szekrénysor

cs-sz-l-g-p


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 21)

csíszológép

gy-rm-kj-t-k


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Február 21)

gyermekjáték

sz-r-l-m


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 21)

szerelem
k-zd-m-ny-z-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

kezdeményezés

k_ngy_lf_t_
gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

kengyelfutó gyalogkakukk 

b_rl_tsz_lv_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

bérletszelvény

_nk_v_l_t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 21)

önkívület

m-d-t-c--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

meditáció

f_gsz_b_lyz_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

fogszabályozó

h_r_ngj_t_k


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 21)

harangjáték

m-s-b-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

misebor

g_r_nct_l_n


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 21)

gerinctelen

g-r-nc-s


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 21)

gerinces
m-n-szt-r--m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

minisztéruim

sz_l_szn_


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 21)

szőlőszne
f-g-lm-z-s


----------



## kri30 (2008 Február 21)

iren vass írta:


> szőlőszne
> f-g-lm-z-s


inkább: szülésznő (bocsi)

Fogalmazás

t-rs-s-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

társaság
fogalmazás
Igen, szülésznő kiss

sz_vk_sz_r_._r


----------



## kri30 (2008 Február 21)

szívkoszorúér
p-m-kl-


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 21)

pumukli
t-rs-s-gj-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 21)

társasjáték?


----------



## angel08 (2008 Február 21)

társaságjáték
k-t-n-


----------



## Electricus (2008 Február 21)

katona


_t_z_s _ k_p_ny_m k_r_l

irodalmi mű


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 21)

kötőnő

utazás a koponyám körül

-r-szl-nk-ly-k
/állat/


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 21)

oroszlánkölyök

t_r_mt_s_lm_l_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 21)

teremtéselmélet

t-rm-sz-tt-d-s


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 21)

természettudós

_jt_k_l_ncs


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

ajtókilincs


sz-v-gsz-rk-szt-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 21)

szővegszerkesztés

v-lt-zt-t-s


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 21)

változtatás

s_jt_sz_b


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 21)

sajtószoba

h_zm_st_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

házmester

sz_b_rp_rk


----------



## Ica57 (2008 Február 21)

szoborpark
k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

kellemetlen


k-m-ll-v-r-g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 21)

kamillavirág

sz-r-kf-k-t-


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 22)

szurokfekete
t-r-pj-r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 22)

terepjáró

j_r_b_t_g
_ll_t_s


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 22)

járóbeteg ellátás
-lk-p-szt-s-t-tt-l-n-t-tt-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 22)

elkáposztástalanítottátok...

_kn_k_r_s_


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 22)

aknakereső

r-nd-ll-n-ss-g-k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 22)

rendellenességek

k_rk_l_nbs_g


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 22)

kárkülönbség

f_ _t_l_ss_g_n_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 22)

korkülönbség
fiatalosság

v_szt_rh_s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 22)

vészterhes?

p-st-g-l-mbsz-lg-l-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 22)

postagalambszolgálat

t_m_t_._r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 22)

temetőőr

k-ty--l-d-l


----------



## iren vass (2008 Február 22)

kutyaeledel

-l-ktr-m-s-n


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

elektromosan

p-v-t-ll


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 22)

pávatoll

p-tt-g-t-tt k-k-r-c-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

pattogatottkukorica

-nfl--nz-j-rv-ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 22)

influenzajárvány

zs_kb_m_csk_


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 22)

zsákbamacska

_bl_km_s_f_ly_d_k


----------



## panda21 (2008 Február 22)

ablakmosófolyadék

v_szk_j_r_t


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

vészkijárat

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 22)

bmz írta:


> vészkijárat
> 
> k_lk_p_szt_


kelkáposzta

sz-l-b-rd-


----------



## MneKrisz (2008 Február 22)

szeleburdi

m-k-st-szt-


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

mákostészta

t_pl_lk_z_st_d_m_ny


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 22)

bmz írta:


> mákostészta
> 
> t_pl_lk_z_st_d_m_ny


táplálkozástudomány

-rs-cs-nt


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

orsócsont

l_zcs_ll_p_t_


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 22)

bmz írta:


> orsócsont
> 
> l_zcs_ll_p_t_


lázcsillapító

k-n-z--l-g--


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

kineziológia

h_jt_k_ny_r


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 22)

bmz írta:


> kineziológia
> 
> h_jt_k_ny_r


hajtűkanyar

cs-rk-f-g-


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

csirkefogó

p_rn_szt_r


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 22)

bmz írta:


> csirkefogó
> 
> p_rn_szt_r


 
pornósztár 


ny-sz-f-l


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

nyuszifül

_lv_s_t_b_r


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 22)

bmz írta:


> nyuszifül
> 
> _lv_s_t_b_r


olvasótábor

m-csk-j-j


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 22)

macskajaj

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## MneKrisz (2008 Február 22)

macskajaj

m-gy-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 22)

bmz: gondolatolvasó
MneKrisz: mogyoró

k-p-sl-p


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

képeslap

g-nd-l-t-lv-s-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 22)

gondolatolvasó


r-g-ny-r-


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 22)

regényiró


l-g-nyf-g-l-v-s
/ étel /


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 22)

legényfogóleves

-t-lr-c-pt-k


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

ételreceptek

t-rv-nyk-nyv


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 22)

törvénykönyv

sz-r-t-tb-lcs-ss-g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

szeretetbölcsesség

-zl-tsz-b-lyz-t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 22)

üzletszabályzat

-l-t-b-lcs-ss-g-k


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

életbölcsességek

-rsz-g-st-l-v-z--


----------



## ncarello (2008 Február 22)

országostelevízió

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedédeitekért

b-v-ss-rk-ny


----------



## ncarello (2008 Február 22)

bűvössárkány

b-tk-m-n-


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 22)

batkamanó

_mp_r__kr_t_c_zm_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)




----------



## ncarello (2008 Február 22)

empóriókriticizmus 


__t__m_l_


----------



## ncarello (2008 Február 22)

(ez magyar szó)


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 22)

autóemelő
g_g_nt_m_n__


----------



## 3kismalac (2008 Február 22)

gigantománia

b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 22)

boroshordó

h__s_g


----------



## 3kismalac (2008 Február 22)

hiúság

p_p_rr_p_l_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

papírrepülő 

f-jb-cc-nt-ny-k-z-m


----------



## ncarello (2008 Február 22)

fejbiccentőnyakizom

k_tl_sty_k


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

kotlóstyúk

_nv_szt_t_r_h_rc


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 23)

invesztitúraharc

s_b_ss_gk_rl_t_z_s


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

sebességkorlátozás

t_st_m_ssz_r_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 23)

testmasszírozás?

_d_nyf_g_


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

ja, igen 

edényfogó

f___


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 23)

fiú

g_r_ncf_rd_l_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 23)

gerincferdules

sz-lm-z-c--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 23)

szolmizáció

ny_lk_tr_c


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 23)

nyulketrec

v-zk-l-cs


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

ez vízkulacs lenne?
v_r_t_ml_szt_s


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 23)

Vérátömlesztés

k.p.l.g.p


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

eltévedtél, azt hiszem.. velem is megtörtént..

kapálógép?

s_t_t_t_f_gg_ny


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 23)

Állandóan az elejére dob!

sötétítőfüggöny

T.r.r.d.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 23)

turórudi
sz-rk-h-ly-g


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 23)

szürkehályog

n.psz.m.v.g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 23)

napszemüveg

l-ncs-f-z-l-k


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 23)

lencsefőzelék

B.kt.l.r.nth.z.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 23)

Baktalórántháza

k-ty-b-r-t


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 23)

kutyabarát

k.ty.f.g.t


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 23)

kutyafogat

sz-b-df-lh-szn-l-s


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

szabadfelhasználás

r_ndsz_rl__r__d_tb_z_s


----------



## kunbetyar (2008 Február 23)

rendszerleíróadatbázis

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 23)

kecskebéka

z-ldl-v-l-


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

zöldlevelű

_k_b_n_


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 23)

Túrórudi / - jaj, de finom!!/

m_gly_r_k_s


----------



## myszty (2008 Február 23)

ikebana
v_dr_zs_


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 23)

ikebana

gy_ngyv-r_g


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 23)

vadrózsa

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

vadrózsa és gyöngyvirág 

s_ly_mm_j_m


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

jegesmedve


_t_lr_c_pt


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 23)

gyöngyvirág, selyemmajom, ételrecept

h-ly-s-r-s. sz-b-ly--


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 23)

helyesírás szabályai
t_rh_t_tl_n j_k_dv


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 23)

tűrhetetlenjókedv

t-rt-lm-s


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 23)

tarthatatlanjókedv
tartalmas
t-nd-rk-r-lyn-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 23)

tündérkirálynő

b-k-k-r-lyf-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

békakirályfi

-r-kp-rt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

árokpart

m_rg_h_l


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 24)

morgóhal (?)

m_r_t_h_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

merítőháló

igen, gratula! 

cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## gyicu (2008 Február 24)

cserépkálya

m_t_l_g__


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

mitológia

_rd_t_z


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 24)

Wulfi írta:


> mitológia
> 
> _rd_t_z



erdőtűz

l_g_rl_c


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

logarléc

m_t_l_h_gym_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 24)

metélőhagyma


r-k-g-mb-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

rókagomba

_l_r_l_p_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 24)

előrelépés

h_tr_sz_lt_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 24)

hatraszalto

-bn-rm-l-s


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 24)

Abnormális

t.rk.sb.rz


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 24)

torkosborz


sz-b-f-st-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

szobafestő

sz_n_l_m


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 24)

Szánalom

Sz.lm.b.l.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

szalmabála

t_nc_sk_l_


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 24)

Tánciskola

.r.kly.t.rt.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

ereklyetartó

_v_._szk_z


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 24)

Evőeszköz

v.s.p.cs.ny.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

vesepecsenye

_ln_kv_l_szt_s


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 24)

elnökválsztás

.lb.tr.sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

albatrosz

b_rt_nk_szt


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 24)

börtönkoszt?

k.r.n..r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 24)

koronaőr

h_jp_k_l_s


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 24)

hajpakolás

t_stt_m_g_nd_x


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

testömegindex

-lh-z-sm-r-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

elhízásmérés

k-l-szt-r-nsz-nt


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

koleszterintszint

c-k-rsz-ntv-zsg-l-t


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

cukorszintvizsgálat

v-rny-m-sm-r-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

vérnyomásmérő

v-rv-t-l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

vérvétel

h-sk-rf-g-t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

haskörfogat

v-z-t-rn-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

vizitorna

_nt_kv_r_._m


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 25)

antikvárium

h.j.sk.p.t.ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

hajóskapitány

p_n_sz_r_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

panasziroda

_p_c_z_rd_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 25)

apacazárda

k-nd-rk-s-ly-


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 25)

apácazárda

fl-v--m-t-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

kondorkeselyű




> fl-v--m-t-r


*pluviometer?*


*b_k_p_p_*


----------



## sylv (2008 Február 25)

békepipa

-r-nyh-l


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 25)

sylv írta:


> békepipa
> 
> -r-nyh-l


aranyhal

_rt_kr_ndsz_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

aranyhal

_nk_gn_t_


----------



## sylv (2008 Február 25)

inkognitó

-r-ks-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

örökség

n_h_zl_gz_s


----------



## sylv (2008 Február 25)

nehézlégzés 

-k-n-m--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

ökonómia?

k_z_k_r_t


----------



## sylv (2008 Február 25)

az! 


közakarat

-r-ll-m-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 25)

űrállomás

l_k_t_


----------



## sylv (2008 Február 25)

lókötő 

-nt-d-t


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 25)

Wulfi írta:


> űrállomás
> 
> l_k_t_


 
igen,Wulfi,jó volt a megfejtésed.gratula!


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 25)

öntudat

t_n_cs_d_


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 25)

inkognito

p_rb_f_ng_


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 25)

öntudat
tanácsadó
porbafingó

cs-l-dt-g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 25)

családtag

-rt-lm-z-tt


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 25)

értelmezett

k_z_p_l_t


----------



## vali1 (2008 Február 25)

középület

_km_ny_r_d_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 25)

okmányiroda

-l-ktr-n-k-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 25)

okmányiroda


ny-lvh-szn-l-t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 25)

nyelvhasználat

n-mz-tk-z-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

nemzetközi


n-p-m-d-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

napimádó

_ls_sz_l_tt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 26)

elsőszülött

k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

kerekeskút

c_p_sd_b_z


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 26)

cipősdoboz

-lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

álmatlanság

l_._r_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 26)

leíró

k-pr-z-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

káprázatos

k_k_sv_._d_l


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 26)

Wulfi írta:


> káprázatos
> 
> k_k_sv_._d_l


kakasviadal

m-csk-j-j


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

macskajai

t-rm-sz-t-l-n-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

természetellenes

h_jh_gym_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

hajhagyma


p-pr-m-rg-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

papramorgó

szk-pt-k-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

szkeptikus


-ll-cs-ll-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

állócsillag

b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

bundáskenyér

gy-m-lcst--v-l


----------



## V. A. laki (2008 Február 26)

gyümölcsteával

f_k_t_k_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

feketekávé

_rsz_k_l_t


----------



## V. A. laki (2008 Február 26)

érszűkület

r_bsz_lg_h_jcsÁr


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

V. A. laki írta:


> érszűkület
> 
> r_bsz_lg_h_jcsÁr


 
rabszolgahajcsár

n_pk_zt_rs_s_g


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

népköztársaság

sz-r-kf-t--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

szurokfűtea

r_g_szm_


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Wulfi írta:


> szurokfűtea
> 
> r_g_szm_


 
rögeszme

r_bb_n_m_t_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

robbanómotor

t_r_szny_r_k


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Wulfi írta:


> robbanómotor
> 
> t_r_szny_r_k


 
tarisznyarák

r_-_d_k_sz_lts_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

riadókészültség

k_p_ny_cs_nt


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 26)

Wulfi írta:


> riadókészültség
> 
> k_p_ny_cs_nt



koponyacsont

_lt_zt_t_n_


----------



## MneKrisz (2008 Február 26)

öltöztetőnő

f_t_gr_f_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

fotográfus


c-l-nd-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 26)

cilinder

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 26)

Wulfi írta:


> cilinder
> 
> m_d_r_t_t_


madáretető
h_m_k_r_


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 26)

homokóra

p_l_t_k_s


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 26)

politikus

b_r_r_g_d_s


----------



## gyicu (2008 Február 26)

bőröregedés

n_v_g_t_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

navigator

c-lt-l-n-l


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 26)

navigátor

_ssz_f_gl_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

céltalanul

összefoglalás


-gy-d-r-l-m


----------



## Woockie (2008 Február 27)

egyeduralom
_lf_n_k_l


----------



## zoldkekbolygo (2008 Február 27)

elfenekel
k_r_t_


----------



## Woockie (2008 Február 27)

karate
m_g_s_gr_s


----------



## irmus (2008 Február 27)

magasugrás

k_z_l_bd_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

kézilabda

f_jd_l_mcs_ll_p_t_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

fajdalomcsillapito

m-m-nt-m-r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

gipsi queen írta:


> fajdalomcsillapito
> 
> m-m-nt-m-r-


 
Memento mori? 

h_ly_s_r_s_
k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## sylv (2008 Február 27)

helyesírási kéziszótár

-r-l-v-s


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Február 27)

helyesírási kéziszótár
k-m-nym-gl-v-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

köménymagleves
(nálam épp savanyú tojásleves készül)

r_p_l_j_gy


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Február 27)

repülőjegy
z-szl-r-d


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

zászlórúd

_gy_ttm_k_d_s


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Február 27)

együttműködés

k-t-c-b-g-r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 27)

katicabogár

k-l-pt-rt-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

kalaptartó

j_gk_ck_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

jegkocka

v-r-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

verem

k_v_csb_ny_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

kavicsbánya

k-tr-g-p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

kotrógép

cs_k_._nt_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 27)

csokiöntet

k_nf_kc_._m_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 27)

konfekcióméret

c_r_z_h_gy_z_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

ceruzahegyezo


t-nt-t-rt-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 27)

tintatartó

sz_b_d_lv_


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 27)

szabadelvü

l-pk--rch-d--


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 27)

lepkeorchidea

t-n-t-s- . sz-n-t


----------



## nonianna (2008 Február 27)

tanitási szünet

_sk_l_ m-gny-t-


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 27)

iskolamegnyitó

k-rny-z-t-sm-r-t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

környezetismeret

l-k-k-cs-


----------



## Edit79 (2008 Február 27)

repülőgép
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 27)

lakókocsi

m_nd_l_f_


----------



## Edit79 (2008 Február 27)

bocsánat, az előbb rossz helyre írtam...

mandulafa
_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 27)

ékszerteknős

b_ng_l_ t_gr_s


----------



## tiop (2008 Február 28)

bengálitigris
k_sk_n_m_a_s_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

bengáli tigris

_gyk_r_s_d_s


----------



## Edit79 (2008 Február 28)

agykárosodás

_l_m_t_z_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

álomutazás

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 28)

szappanbuborék

kr_st_lyt_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

kristálytan

h_rd_sk_p_szt_


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

hordóskáposzta

gy-rty-l-ng


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

gyertyaláng

t_z_szl_p


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

tűzoszlop

sz-m-ly-z-n-ss-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

személyazonosság
k_r_v_ns_jt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

karavánsajt

d_szn_s_jt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

disznósajt 

sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

szódabikarbóna

c_k_rb_t_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

cukorbeteg

sz_l_nt_nc


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

szalontánc

cs_d_sz_rv_s


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

csodaszarvas

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

szivárvány


-n-l-tr-jz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

önéletrajz

m_szk_b_rl_ng


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 28)

mészkőbarlang

k-v---t-m-t-


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 28)

kávéautomata

m_ll_ksz_r_pl_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

mellékszereplő

b-s-j-r-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

busójárás

M_gy_r_rsz_g
_._t_._tl_sz_


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Február 28)

Magyarország autóatlasza

.t.tr.f.r.d


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

Ótátrafüred

b_t_gt_j_k_zt_t_


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

betegtájékoztató

m-n-tr-nd


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 28)

menetrend

sz_rk_l_t_b_r


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

szúrkolótábor

m-z-g-p-sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

mozigépész

k_tt_t_rt_


----------



## V. A. laki (2008 Február 28)

kettétörte

n__ncs_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 28)

neoncső

(kottatartó akart lenni, persze a te megoldásod is jó)

k_df_ty_l


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

ködfátyol

l-v-gl-p-lc-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

lovaglópálca


k-gy-l-md-f-s


----------



## naxa (2008 Február 28)

kegyelemdöfés
g_mb_


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

gomba

f-lv-l-g-s-t


----------



## naxa (2008 Február 28)

felvilágosít
r_h_n


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 28)

felvilágosít

s_jt_t_j_k_zt_t_


----------



## naxa (2008 Február 28)

sajtótájékoztató
r_h_n


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 28)

rohan

b_lp_l_t_k_


----------



## naxa (2008 Február 28)

belpolitika
k_r_mb_l


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 28)

karambol

k_r_n_


----------



## naxa (2008 Február 28)

kérőnő
ly_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 28)

lyuk

h-jl-m-s


----------



## naxa (2008 Február 28)

hajlamos
g_ly_


----------



## Edit79 (2008 Február 28)

gólya
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 28)

billentyűzet

v_r_zsl_


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 28)

varázsló

p-rm-t-z-


----------



## ronin777 (2008 Február 29)

permetezö

m g s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 29)

magas

p_t_v_z_t_k


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 29)

petevezeték

sz_r_t_tsz_lg_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 29)

szeretetszolgálat

v_szt_h_ly


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 29)

vesztőhely

h-lyt-k-r-k-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 29)

helytakarékos

t_d_m_s_lv_t_l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 29)

tudomásulvétel

b_rg_ny_sz_r_m


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 29)

burgonyaszirom

t_szt_m_r_dv_ny


----------



## cicalány (2008 Február 29)

tésztamaradvány

l_t_h_t_r


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 29)

látóhatár

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 29)

mesekönyv

m-n-k-r.k-szl-t


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Február 29)

manikűrkészlet


cs-v-rh-z-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 29)

csavarhúzó


D-n-nt-l


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 29)

Dunántúl

-l-v-l-g


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Február 29)

élővilág

cs-k-f-gy-


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 1)

Pannonka írta:


> élővilág
> 
> cs-k-f-gy-


csokifagyi

t_mb_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 1)

tambura

t_r_g_t_


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 1)

tárogató

sz_msz_r_j


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 1)

számszeríj

t_gr_sb_kf_nc


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 1)

tigrisbukfenc

n_pk_t_r_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 1)

napkitörés

v_n_tsz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 1)

vonatszerencsétlenség

m_z_sm_dz_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 1)

mézesmadzag

k_v_lts_g


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 1)

kiváltság

v_ll_mh_b_r_


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 1)

villámháború

c_tr_ml_


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 1)

citromlé

b_j_szk_t_


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 1)

bajuszkötő

d_gv_nygy_k_r_zt_t_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 1)

dugványgyökereztetés

s_sz_g_nyd__t_


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 2)

sószegénydiéta

f_lmm_z__m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 2)

filmmúzeum

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 2)

gyertyafény

a-a--a--a


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

anagramma
l-br-d-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 2)

abrador

n_m_tj_h_sz


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 2)

németjuhász
sk_t j_h_szk_ty_


----------



## bebe70 (2008 Március 2)

_k_sk_d_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

okoskodó

-gyk-ntr-ll


----------



## marta49 (2008 Március 2)

agykontroll

.ll.p.tf.lm.r.s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 2)

mmit írta:


> németjuhász
> sk_t j_h_szk_ty_


 
skótjuhász kutya
2964: állapotfelmérés

b_rt_nv_s_lt


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

börtönviselt
b--r-z-n-nc--


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 2)

biorezonancia


h-t-l-mv-gy


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

hatalomvágy
sz-rv-sb-g-r


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 2)

szarvasbogár

p_ll_ng_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

pillangó


h-l-d-s-ll-n-s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

haladásellenes

k-rny-z-tb-r-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

környezetbarát


k-rm-nf-nt


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

körmönfont


h-rl-nc


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

hírlánc

f-k-t-b-r-ny


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

feketebárány

m-ll-z-tts-g


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 2)

mellőzöttség

-sztr-l-g--


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

asztrológia


s-rd-l-k-r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

serdülőkör?

j-v-s-ssz-ny


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 2)

serdülőkor

b_ncs_l_km_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

javasasszony


-f-r-zm-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

bűncselekmény

aforizma

l-lk-s-d-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

lelkesedés


k-ty-k--ll-t-s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

kutyakiállítás

r-k-v-d-sz-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

rókavadászat


-lv-sk-nysz-r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

alváskényszer

p-t-k-m-g-z-n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

patikamagazin?


k-m-nc-p-dk-


----------



## nemelekermi (2008 Március 2)

kemencepadka ?

k-r-m-ll-


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 2)

karamella

cs_k_t_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

csokitorta

v_l_szt_j_g


----------



## fkorneli (2008 Március 3)

választójog

l_tr_f_k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 3)

létrafok?


f-k-t-r-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

feketeretek

N_é
b_rk_j_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

Noé bárkája

m-gm-nt-tt-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

megmentett

l_ng_ss_t_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 3)

lángossütő

k_p_kt_n_cs


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

kupaktanács

v_sf_gy_l_m


----------



## renkoci (2008 Március 3)

vasfegyelem

t_p_z_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 3)

tépőzár

h_s_z_mgy_k_rl_t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

hasizomgyakorlat

t-l-jt-rn-v-l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

hasizomgyakorlat

cs_pl_g_p


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

cséplőgép

t-l-jt-rn-v-l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

Táltos írta:


> cséplőgép
> 
> t-l-jt-rn-v-l


 
Táltos, a szó ragozott? Talajtornával??

f_sz_rk_v_r_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

fűszerkeverék

b_r_ny_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 3)

béranya?

h-l-zs-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

hálózsák

m_k_rcs_ly_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 3)

műkorcsolya


-m-l-d-r-


----------



## varga68 (2008 Március 3)

emelődaru

k-k-kkf-


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 3)

kakukkfű

f-l--r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

falióra

k_p_szt_st_szt_


----------



## varga68 (2008 Március 3)

repülőgép

d-szd-b-z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

varga68 írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> d-szd-b-z


Áruld már el, honnan fejtetted a repülőgépet? 
díszdoboz

k_p_szt_st_szt_


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 3)

káposztástészta

-js-gp-p-r

(van hogy nekem is arrébb ugrál az oldalak közt.. valahol biztos volt egy ilyen feladvány is )


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

újságpapír

l_bt_rl_


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 3)

lábtörlő

t-p-nk-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

topánka

f_k_t_._rd_
t_rt_


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 3)

feketeerdő torta

p-r-lyc-p-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 3)

pörölycápa

zs_rsz_g_ny


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 3)

zsírszegény

t_t_sz_rk_z_t


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

tetőszerkezet
v-d--lt-s


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

védőöltés?

p_r_k_t_s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

védőoltára gondoltam!
ez párakötés lenne?

br-kk-l-


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

igen brokkoli 

l_t_nt_nc_k


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

latintáncok

pr-gr-m-z-s


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

programozás

h_jm_r_szt_


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Március 3)

hajmeresztő


k-r-lyl-ny-k


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

királylányok
cs-pk-b-gy-


----------



## szavanna (2008 Március 3)

csipkebogyó


t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

tengeralattjáró

k_sh_bl__ny


----------



## panda21 (2008 Március 3)

kishableány

-bl-kp-rk-ny


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

ablakpárkány
t-t-t-r


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

tetőtér

t_rf_gy_l_k_m_r_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

térfigyelőkamera

f-k-t-r-t-k


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

feketeretek

f_k_t__rd_t_rt_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 3)

feketeerdőtorta

-m-r-k-- p-t-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

amerikai pite 

cs_t_rn_h_l_z_t


----------



## iren vass (2008 Március 4)

csatornahálózat

b-f-kt-t-s


----------



## varga68 (2008 Március 4)

befektetés

h-zh-zsz-ll-t-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

házhozszállítás

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## mvik (2008 Március 4)

napfogyatkozás
_ng_tl_np__C


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

ingatlanpiac

_t_mr_._kt_r


----------



## mvik (2008 Március 4)

atomreaktor

cs_r_j_t_k_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

cserejátékos

m_zg_s_rz_k_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

mozgásérzékelő
(erről a 8. utas a halál jut az eszembe)

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

varázspálca

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

porondmester

_z_ml_z


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 4)

izomláz

f-dr-szk-ll-k-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

fodrászkellékek

f_h_r_r_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

fehérarany

sz_ny_gb_mb_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

szőnyegbombázás

r_nd_z_._ssz_szt_ns


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 4)

rendezőasszisztens

z-ldt--


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

zöldtea

k_l_p_cs_t_s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 4)

kalapácsütés

d--t-r-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

diótörő

sz_f_l_d_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 4)

szafaládé

d-b-st-rt-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

dobostorta

h_bk_nny_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 4)

habkönnyű
-ll-tm-s-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 4)

allatmesek

t-l-lm-ny--k


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 4)

találmányaik

p-p-st-v-


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 4)

púposteve

k-ty--sk-l-


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 4)

kutyaiskola

-r-d-l-m


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 4)

irodalom

m-rg-tsz-g-t


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 4)

Margitsziget

-st-rcs-p-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

ostorcsapás

k_sv_r_s


----------



## renkoci (2008 Március 4)

kisváros

k_r_l_b_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 4)

karalábé

v_s_l_zs_n_r


----------



## deia (2008 Március 4)

vasalozsinor


l_v_s_st_l


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 4)

levesestál

sz-ks-g-s


----------



## szavanna (2008 Március 4)

szükséges


sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 4)

szivárvány

t_v_szv_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

tavaszváró

k_lcsp_z_c_._


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

kulcspozíció

p_l_cs_nt_t_szt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

palacsintatészta

t_t_cs_r_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

tetőcserép

d_v_tb_m_t_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

divatbemutató

t_r_nysz_b_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

toronyszoba

t_ny_szb_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

tenyészbika :-D

k_rm_nysz_v_v_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

kormányszóvívő

b_k_n_v_n_l


----------



## pitypang26 (2008 Március 5)

*bikinivonal*

*l_p_tny_l*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

lapátnyél

sz_m_r_f_z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

szomorúfűz

b_jn_k_
c_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

bajnoki cím

b_r_sp_h_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

borospohár

f_l_lj_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

felüljáró

k_r_t_v_rs_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

karateverseny

m_g_nny_m_z_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 5)

magánnyomozó

k_r_k_szt_lk_nf_r_nc_._


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

kerekasztal konferencia

_zf_k_z_


----------



## Cat & Dave (2008 Március 5)

ízfokozó

_rs_b_sz_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 5)

érsebészet

t_l_f_nb_ty_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 5)

telefonbetyár


-v--szk-zk-szl-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

evőeszközkészlet


m-n-tr-nd


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 5)

menetrend

t-szt-t-sz-r


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 5)

tisztitószer

t-z-lt---t-


----------



## renkoci (2008 Március 5)

tűzoltóautó

_ls_n_dr_g


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 5)

tűzoltóautó

k_r_rt_k


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 5)

alsónadrág

k_r_rt_k


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 5)

kárérték

g-r-nt-lt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

garantált

t_ng_r_cs_ll_g


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 5)

tengericsillag

j_gk_ck_t_rt_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

jégkockatartó

t_rv_nyk_nyv


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 5)

törvénykönyv

k-k-r-c-p-h-ly


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

kukoricapehely


g-nd-lk-d-k-p-ss-g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 5)

gondolkodóképesség

-gysz-r-s-g


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

egyszerűség


gy-rm-k-g-szs-g-gy


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 5)

gyermekegészségügy

k-m-nyd--


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 5)

keménydió

j-t-ksz-lv-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

játékszelvény


h-t-k-r


----------



## szavanna (2008 Március 5)

hatókör

k-l-t-t-r-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

kilátótorony


f-lb-m-sz-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

fülbemászó

k_r_lyk_br_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 5)

királykobra

-l-b-str-m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

alabástrom

_bl_kt_szt_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

ablaktisztító

gy_gysz_rf_gg_


----------



## Cat & Dave (2008 Március 6)

gyógyszerfüggő

h_rcs_g_l_d_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

hörcsögeledel

_rh_k_b_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

irhakabát

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

lélekjelenlét

z_ng_r_h_ng_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

zongorahangoló

sz_rm_z_s_
h_ly


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 6)

származási hely

k_nyvt_r_sk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

könyvtároskisasszony

l_g_nyb_cs_


----------



## Cat & Dave (2008 Március 6)

legénybúcsú

t_ps_skr_mpl_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

tepsiskrumpli

h_l_lf_l_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

tepsiskrumpli
halálfélelem

h_lysz_n_
sz_ml_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

helyszíni szemle

l_bd_zs_ngl_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

labdazsonglőr

cs_rb_nh_gy_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

cserbenhagyás

g_l_mbsz_rk_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

galambszürke

sz_lm_._ksz_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

szalmiákszesz

v_z_b_c_kl_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

vizibicikli

t_._v_j


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

teavaj

cs_k_l_d_p_d_ng


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 6)

csokoládépuding

sz-pp-nh-b


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 6)

szappanhab

_l_t_t


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 6)

életet

_lm__c_t


----------



## pitypang26 (2008 Március 6)

almaecet

_b_h_l


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 6)

tepsiskrumpli

k_r_lyk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 6)

pitypang26 írta:


> almaecet
> 
> _b_h_l


 
ebihal

t_gr_s


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 6)

tigris

n_r_ncsv_r_g_l_j


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 6)

narancsvirágolaj


b-bl--gr-f--


----------



## gideon67 (2008 Március 6)

bibliográfia

k_kt__z_i_r__


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

bibliográgia

p_p_rv_g_
k_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 7)

papírvágó kés

k_ny_r_sp_lt


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 7)

kenyerespult

_j_nd_k_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

ajándékozó (?)

d_lj_t_k


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 7)

daljáték

k_ncst_r_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

kincstárnok?

_r_sz_ntp_t_r

(mo-i teleülés)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 7)

Őriszentpéter

p_r_sztr_gg_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

parasztreggeli

k_v_tk_zm_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 7)

következmény

_r_mt_bl_z_t


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 7)

éremtáblázat /?/

v_r_sl_t_g_t_s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

városlátogatás

g-r-nt-lt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 7)

garantált

sz_pl_f_lt


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 7)

szeplőfolt

f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

függönykarnis

sz_n_tj_l


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 7)

szünetjel

-ll-l-mp-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

állólámpa

k_b_t_sz_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

kábítószer

p_r_d_cs_mm_d_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

paradicsommadár

_rd_gsz_k_r


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Március 7)

Ördögszekér

K.rt._ b.t.r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

kerti bútor

_g_szs_gc_ntr_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

egészségcentrum

v_lt_l_z


----------



## kilenc9 (2008 Március 7)

RelaxR írta:


> K.rt._ b.t.r


Kerti bútor


s g r f r t z tt


----------



## kilenc9 (2008 Március 7)

Váltóláz

g p k cs m s .


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

sugárfertőzött
gépkocsimosó

_mb_rr_bl_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

emberrablás

s_sk_j_r_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

sáskajárás

_g_zs_gsz_r_m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

igazságszérum

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

hazugságvizsgálat 

_tcs_k_l_d_


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 7)

étcsokoládé

_._t_k_lcs_nz_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 7)

autókölcsönző

ny_lvr_k_n


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

nyelvrokon
k-m-l--n


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 7)

kaméleon

sz-r-t-t-hs-g


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

szeretetéhség

-gyf-lsz-lg-l-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 7)

ügyfélszolgálat

v-r-gv-s-rn-p


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

virágvasárnap

n_mz_tk_z_ n_n_p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 8)

nemzetközi nőnap

t_pl_l_kl_nc


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 8)

tápláléklánc


v-g-t-r--n-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 8)

vegetáriánus

h_gy_m_nt_k


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 8)

hegyimentők

_gyf_lt_k_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

agyfélteke

f_jk_rf_g_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 8)

fejkörfogat

g_rcs_ld_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

görcsoldó

_ll_t_f_h_rj_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 8)

állatifehérje

c_g_r_tt_p_p_r


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

cigarettapapír


l-mb-kb-b-pr-gr-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 8)

lombikbébiprogram

_tc_s_pr_


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 8)

útcaseprű

n_n_p


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

nőnap


n-p-z-v-z-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

népszavazás

k_mp_nycs_nd


----------



## szavanna (2008 Március 8)

kampánycsend


-l-sl-t-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

éleslátás

t_zr_lp_tt_nt


----------



## efro (2008 Március 8)

tűzrőlpattant

cs_r_b_-cs_r_b_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 9)

csiribá-csiribu

h-z-sz-r-t-t


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 9)

hazaszeretet

j_t_k_ss_g


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Március 9)

játékosság

r.g.g.m.


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 9)

rágógumi

_p_rf_gy_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 9)

eperfagyi

t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 9)

tejszínhab

zs_r_sb_d_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 9)

zsírosbödön

f_kt_v_ls_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 9)

féktávolság

f_rk_sv_ks_g


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 9)

farkasvakság

k-ty-s-m-g-t-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 9)

kutyasimogatás

p_f_n_gysz_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 9)

pofonegyszerű

s_rg_b_r_ck


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 9)

sárgabarack

v-z-t-kn-v


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

vezetéknév


cs-l-dl-t-g-t-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 9)

családlátogatás

t-ng-rp-rt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 9)

tengerpart

f_kh_gym_g_r_zd


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 9)

fokhagymagerezd
l--zt-tt-m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

leáztatom

k_s_rf_n_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 9)

kosárfonó

f_k_t_r_g_


----------



## ilerte (2008 Március 9)

feketerigó

m_g_b_zt_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

magabiztos

_js_g_r_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

újságárus


d-szh-rm-n--


----------



## ilerte (2008 Március 9)

újságárus
zs_l_ttp_ng_


----------



## ilerte (2008 Március 9)

diszharmónia

zs_l_ttp_ng_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

zsilettpenge


sz-j-t-k-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 9)

szójátékok

ny_kk_nd_t_


----------



## ilerte (2008 Március 9)

nyakkendőtű

f_gs_ly_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 9)

fogselyem

p_l_nk_._lt_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

pelenkaöltés


k-r-szth-mz-s


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 9)

kereszthímzés

_szt_lt_rs_s_g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

asztaltársaság

h_sz_g_t_l_s


----------



## Latyi (2008 Március 9)

asztaltársaság

st_k_t_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

stukatór

h_sv_g_d_szk_


----------



## Latyi (2008 Március 9)

húsvágódeszka

s_kkn_gym_st_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

sakknagymester

_lm_r_sz_l_


----------



## Latyi (2008 Március 9)

almareszelő

h_v_r_sz_k


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

heverészek

k_l_p_csv_t_


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 9)

Évicus írta:


> heverészek
> 
> k_l_p_csv_t_


 

kalapácsvető

_jj_l_sz_kr_ny


----------



## Latyi (2008 Március 9)

éjjeliszekrény

f__r_z_t_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

faerezetes

_r_b_sz_rz_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

árubeszerző

k_r_t_s_szl_p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 10)

keritésoszlop

v_kv_g_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

vakvágány

f_st_ksz_r_p_szt_ly


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 10)

Festékszórópisztoly

_r_._


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 10)

ária 

_p_k_mpl_x_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 10)

apakomplexus

k_t_h_rty_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 10)

kötőhártyagyulladás

h_sny_lm_r_gy


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 10)

hasnyálmirigy

k-r-lt-k-nt-s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 11)

körültekintés

_lk_l_m_dt_n


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Március 11)

alkalomadtán

v.t.rl.s_ h.j.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 11)

vitorlás hajó

b_r_s_g_
t_rgy_l_s


----------



## Évibaba001 (2008 Március 11)

Birósági tárgyalás

_sk_v_ _ t_n_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 11)

esküvőitanú
m_ny_ssz_nysz_kt_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 11)

menyasszonyszöktetés

n_sz_j_nd_k


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 11)

nászajándék

gy_rm_k_g_szs_g_gy


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 11)

gyermekegészségügy

m_gf_ll_b_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 11)

megfellebezhetetlen

f_h_rb_r


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 11)

fehérbor

k_pcs_l_tf_lv_t_l


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 11)

kapcsolatfelvétel

sz_k_s_gyh_z


----------



## kovácske (2008 Március 11)

székesegyház

z_gsz_szf_zd_


----------



## caterina (2008 Március 11)

zugszeszfozde


p-r-sztl-ny


----------



## kovácske (2008 Március 12)

parasztlány

sz_kny_p_c_r


----------



## caterina (2008 Március 12)

szoknyapecer


r-ml-t-m-s-k


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 12)

rémlátomások

f_ _sty_k


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 12)

fiastyúk

g_nc_lsz_k_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 12)

göncölszekér
b--nt-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 13)

beöntés

k-r-k-szt-l


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 13)

kerekasztal
j-t-kh-z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 13)

játékház

t_z_n_gy_s


----------



## kovácske (2008 Március 13)

tizenegyes
-t-mr--kt-r


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 13)

atomreaktor

m_n_d_kj_g


----------



## Évibaba001 (2008 Március 13)

menedékjog

pr_b_b_b_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 13)

fonetikus

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 13)

tökéletes

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## beba (2008 Március 13)

bazsarózsa t_k_l_t_S


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 13)

tökéletes

sz_m_t_g_p_szt_l


----------



## Ica57 (2008 Március 13)

számítógépasztal
_g_rp_d


----------



## benko5009 (2008 Március 13)

egérpad
cs_g_v_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 13)

csigavér

m-gl-p-t-s


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 14)

meglepetés

sz-p-rb-j


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 14)

szópárbaj

_ll_sp_nt


----------



## ditta7 (2008 Március 14)

álláspont


----------



## ditta7 (2008 Március 14)

sz_b_d_d


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 15)

szabadidő

v_z_t_sz_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 15)

vezetőszár
h-tv-k-r-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 15)

hátvakaró


f-lr-v-z-t-s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 15)

félrevezetés
-r-ny-s-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 15)

aranyeső


n-mz-t-
-nn-p-nk


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 15)

Nemzeti ünnepünk

sz-r-t-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 15)

szeretet


ny-lvm-v-l-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

nyelművelés

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 15)

képregény

cs_l_dr_g_ny


----------



## panda21 (2008 Március 15)

családregény

_d_j_r_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 16)

időjárásjelentés

b_v_rh_r_ng


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 16)

búvárharang

_ _t_v_rs_ny


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 16)

autóverseny

r_p_l_g_psz_r_l_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 16)

repülőgépszerelő

g_tl_st_l_n


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 16)

gátlástalan
d---r
/fodrász készíti/


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 16)

dauer

k_v_tk_zt_t_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 16)

következtetés

v_g_t_r_ _n_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 16)

vegetáriánus

t_n_l_s_
f_ly_m_t


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 16)

tanulási folyamat

d_ _d_l _v


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 16)

diadalív

fr_nc_._kr_m_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 16)

franciakrémes

_d_j_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 16)

időjós

_js_gh_rd_t_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 16)

újsághirdetés

_ _t_m_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 16)

automata

t-l-jd-ns-g


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 16)

tulajdonság


k-r-r-m


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 16)

tulajdonság

t_rt_zk_d_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 16)

tartózkodás

k-r-r-m


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 16)

Ile57 írta:


> tulajdonság
> 
> 
> k-r-r-m


káröröm

_r_gys_g


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 16)

irigység


j-sz-v-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 16)

jószívű

h-rm-tcs-pp


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 16)

harmatcsepp

_rnyj_t_k


----------



## pitypang26 (2008 Március 17)

*Árnyját*é*k*

*k_z_l_bd_*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 17)

kézilabda

p_ty_l_tt_szt_


----------



## peekaboo (2008 Március 17)

Antikbakfis írta:


> kézilabda
> 
> p_ty_l_tt_szt_


 
patyolattiszta 

v_cs_r_cs_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 17)

vacsoracsata

h_m_n_r_f_rr_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 17)

humánerőforrás

sz_b_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 17)

szabálytalanság

-jt--r--ő


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 17)

ejtőernyő

p_r_d_cs_mm_d_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 17)

paradicsommadár

-ny--tth-n


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 17)

anyaotthon

h_ _b_v_l_


----------



## Edit79 (2008 Március 17)

hiábavaló
_jt_f_lf_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

ajtófélfa

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## sylv (2008 Március 18)

eszméletlen

-p-r-t-r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 18)

operátor

h_r_g_sz_ld


----------



## iren vass (2008 Március 18)

haragoszöld

-lm-n-k-lt


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

elmenekült

k- r- - k-


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 18)

karaoke

_r_msz_n_t


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

áramszünet

h--s-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

hóesés?


h-ll-mp-l-


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 18)

hullámpala

v_n_l_ _s_d_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

vaniliasodó?

cs-pk-b-gy-t-a


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

csipkebogyótea

sz-k-csk-nyv


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

szakácskönyv


p-p-rsz-lv-t-


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

papirszalvéta

-r--sk-r-k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

óriáskerék

szk-f-nd-r


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 18)

szkafander

_ll_t_k


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 18)

illeték

-nn-m-r--


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 18)

Annamária

gy-rm-kv-d-l-m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

gyermekvédelem

_tm_szf_r_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 18)

atmoszféra

v-r-zsg-mb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

varázsgömb

j_t_k_ _t_m_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

játékautomata

k-r-k-t-r-


----------



## onyx (2008 Március 19)

karikatúra

g-sztr-n-m--


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

gasztronómia


cs-l-nl-v-l


----------



## onyx (2008 Március 19)

csalánlevél

f-ny-f-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

fenyőfa

fr-nc--kr-m-s


----------



## onyx (2008 Március 19)

franciakrémes

l-lk--ll-p-t

Nem csatoltam semmit a hozzászólásomhoz, hogy került oda?


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

Nekem is volt már ilyen mostanában többször is...


lelkiállapot



gy-rm-km-s-


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 19)

gyermekmese

t-t-g-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

tátogás?


z-ldsz-m-sz-rny


----------



## onyx (2008 Március 19)

zöldszeműszörny

sz-r-lm-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

szerelmes

cs-tt-n-m-szl-g


----------



## onyx (2008 Március 19)

csattanomaszlag

gr-p-fr--tm-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

grépfruitmag


k-l-p-csny-l


----------



## onyx (2008 Március 19)

kalapácsnyél

-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

asztalterítő


k-v-ns-gl-st-


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 19)

kívánságlista 

f-rk-sf-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

farkasfog


f-h-rk-ny-r


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 19)

fehérkenyér

h-t-sz-s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 19)

hátúszás

b_g_cs_g_a


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

búgócsiga


cs-ppk-b-rl-ng


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 19)

cseppkőbarlang

l-c-p-cs-ny-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

lacipecsenye


sz-ll-r-zs-


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 19)

szellőrózsa

k-r-mv-r-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

körömvirág

sz-lk-k-s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 19)

szélkakas

z_ng_r_t_n_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

zongoratanár


n-v-nyv-d-l-m


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 19)

nóvényvédelem

_nd_ _nt_ll


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

indiántoll?


k-ty-sz-r-t-


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

kutyaszerető

-s--rd-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

esőerdő



n-v-nyv-d-l-m


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 19)

növényvédelem

p_r_sztk_lb_sz


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

parasztkolbász

m-d--l-j-tsz-


----------



## szameghuba99 (2008 Március 19)

r_p_t_rt_


----------



## szameghuba99 (2008 Március 19)

F_v_l_


----------



## szameghuba99 (2008 Március 19)

sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

3364: médialejátszó
3365: répatorta
3366:fuvola
3367: szobabicikli

h-t-r-d-n-pl-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

határidőnapló

k-pz-l-tb-l-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

képzeletbeli


h-tf-j-
s-rk-ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

hétfejű sárkány

-lv-r-zs-lt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

elvarázsolt


m-rg-z-tt
-lm-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

mérgezett alma

-st-
m-s-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

esti mese


j-
-jsz-k-t!


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

Jó éjszakát!

m-nd-nk-n-k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

mindenkinek

sz-p
-lm-k-t!


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

szép álmokat!

-l-mk-p-k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

álomkapuk?


-l-mp-ll-ng-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

Álomképek-re gondoltam, de amit írtál az is talál.

álompillangó

k-lt-m-ny-k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

költemények


-l-m-n--ml-m-z


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 20)

aluminiumlemez

k_ _dv_ny


----------



## panatta (2008 Március 20)

kiadvány

t_r_sl_p_ny


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

túróslepény


cs-r-pk-lyh-


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

cserépkályha

r-zs-sz-r-m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 20)

rózsaszirom

m-rf-nd-r-z-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

morfondírozás


n-v-nyv-d-l-m


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 20)

növényvédelem

f_lf_d_z_ _t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 20)

felfedezőút

b_rk_p_szt_r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 20)

birkapásztor

k_ _l_k_l_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 20)

kialakulás

cs_pk_b_gy_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 20)

csipkebogyó


b-r-ckl-kv-r


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

csipkebogyó
k_sk_k_s


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

baracklekvár


----------



## ella74 (2008 Március 20)

kiskakas
h_sv_t


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

húsvét
k_nn_b_l


----------



## ella74 (2008 Március 20)

kannából
e_e_e_e_h_z


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

emeletesház
h_t_r_tl_p_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 20)

határátlépő

sz-g-r-s-g


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

szigorúság

v_n_l_ _r_d


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 21)

vaniliarúd

t-ps-f-l-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

tapsifüles

t-j-sf-st-s


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Március 21)

Tojásfestés

T.j.sp.tk.l.


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

tojáspatkoló?
ha igen:


l-cs-l-v-rs


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

locsolóvers

k_r_nt_tth_l


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

kirántotthal


s-jts-l-t-


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

sajtsaláta


sz-rv-s-g-ncs


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

szarvasagacs

sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

szellemidézés

_rd_g_z_s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

ördögűzés

kr_mpl_s_l_t_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

krumplisaláta

_d_tb_z_s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

adatbázis

f_rr_ltb_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

forraltbor

b_rd_szm_v_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 21)

bőediszmüves

l--nd-r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

leánder

v_z_l_l__m


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 21)

vizililiom

-lm--c-t


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

almaecet



-n-l-t-k-s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 21)

analítikus

_t_l_p_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

utilapu

_l_kf_rm_l_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

alakformáló?


cs-r-pk-lyh-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

igen

cserépkályha

sv_bb_g_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

svábbogár


sz-m-tl-r-k-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 21)

szemétlerakó


l-cs-l-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

locsolás


v-ccm-st-r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

viccmester

v_r_zsc_r_z_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

varázsceruza


b-k-g-l-mb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

békegalamb

v_r_sk_v_ _r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

vöröskaviár


k-r-cs-ns-ly-m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

kerecsensólyom

gy_ngyb_g_ly


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

gyöngybagoly


p-tk-l-k-v-cs


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

patkolókovács

h_sv_t_t_j_s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

husvetitojas

_lv_s_sz_m_v_g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

alvásiszemüveg?

l-cs-l-v-nd-g


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

Nem!


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

locsolóvendég

cs_k_ny_sz_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

kicsimarcsinalk irtam hogy nem jo a megfejtese nem alvasiszemuveg


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

bjasmin írta:


> husvetitojas
> 
> _lv_s_sz_m_v_g


 
bocsi..talán:

olvasószemüveg?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

AHA!!
Évicus





Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jun 2007
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 9,493 


locsolóvendég

cs_k_ny_sz_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

ahhhhh

csokinyuszi



k-k-s-r-z


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

kikosaraz

h-t-nd-r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

hótündér

h_l_szt_ny_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

halásztanya



h-j-k-k-t-


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

hajokikoto

v_sk_l_p_cs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

vaskalapács


v-sm-csk-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

vasmacska

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

szerecsendió



cs-pk-b-gy-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

csipkebogyó

cs_cs_r_b_rs_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

csicseriborsó

sz-lv-t-h-jt-g-t-s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

szalvétahajtogatás

sz-kl-t-mpl-m


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

sziklatemplom


m-g-sf-sz-lts-g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

magasfeszűltség

v_ll_ny_r_m


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 21)

villanyáram

k_ty_ _l_d_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 21)

kutyaeledel

g_r_g
m_t_l_g_._


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

görög mitológia

g--nn-ss
r-k-rd-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 21)

Guinness rekordok 

k_t_n_z_n_k_r


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

katonazenekar

r-ndf-k-z-t


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 21)

rendfokozat

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

barázdabillegető

k-ll-ncsk-sz-d- cs-p-sz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

kullancskiszedő csipesz 

_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

Énekesmadár

_ngy_lk_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

öngyilkos 

b_ln_v_d_sz


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

bálnavadász

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

mobiltelefon

r_h_b_l_t_c_ _


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

rehabilitácio

m_zl_sj_gh_rt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

műzlisjoghurt

_r_sb_l_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

irásbeli

h_jv_g_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

hajvágás

n_psz_v_z_s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

népszavazás

h_sp_ff_d_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

haspuffadás

h_l_szh_j_


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 21)

halászhajó

-v-k-d-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

óvakodj?

j_t_ksz_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 21)

Hát ,nem erre gondoltam.Az utolsó betü is magánhangzó.


játékszer

_v_k_d_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

óvakodó

_t_cs_g_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 22)

éticsiga

f- -t-l-t-sz-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 22)

fiatalítószer

f_st_lt
s_nk_


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

füstölt sonka

h_m_st_j_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 22)

hímestojás

r_jt_tt
k_m_r_


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

rejtett kamera

_mb_r_s_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 22)

emberiség

t-r-ny-gr-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

toronyugrás


k-l-pk-r-


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 22)

kalapkúra

k_r_mv_g_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

körömvágás



k-r-kb-t-r-s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 22)

kerékbetörés

k_r_nt_tth_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

kirántotthús?


ha igen:

h-ll-k-sz-l-k


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 22)

aha!
hallókészülék

k_nyvk_ _d_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

könyvkiadó


k-ss-ml-


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 22)

KISSámli

F_lb_l_v_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

fülbelővés?

p-ccsk-s-rl-t


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Március 22)

Puccskisérlet

b.r.ckv.r.g


----------



## Kriba (2008 Március 22)

barackvirág

p.cs.ny.k.cs.


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

pecsenyekacsa


p_p_d_h_ny


----------



## Kriba (2008 Március 22)

pipadohány

b.l.s.t


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

baleset

sz-ntm-s-


----------



## Kriba (2008 Március 22)

szentmese

k.nt.r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

kántor


m-s-b-r


----------



## Kriba (2008 Március 22)

misebor

m.gf.k.z


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

misebor

t-v-sz


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

megfékez??

ha igen:

-r-ltb-rs


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

megfékez


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

Lassú vagyok úgy látszik. 
őrőltbors


----------



## Kriba (2008 Március 22)

őrőltbors 

dr.zs.


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

drazsé

t-v-sz


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

tavasz


_rf_lm_t_t_s


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

úrfelmutatás ?


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

ha igen, 
sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

szeretetteljes


m_st_rm_nk_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 22)

mestermunka


-rv-cs-r-


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 22)

úrvacsora

l_cs_l_v_rs


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 22)

locsolóvers

t_j_s_r_s


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

tojásírás


l_cs_lk_d_s


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

locsolkodás

k_tl_nc


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

kolonc

k_p_gy_zt_s


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 23)

kupagyőztes


l_kh_r_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 23)

lökhárító

-nt-kv-r--m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

antikvárium

m_d_rt_j


----------



## tomitomi (2008 Március 23)

madártej

_gr_rm_rn_k


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 23)

agrármérnök


m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## tomitomi (2008 Március 23)

madárijesztő

h_ng_r_r_ng


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

Hungaroring

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## tomitomi (2008 Március 23)

palatábla 

_tv_f_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

ütvefúró

z_h_nyr_zs_


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 23)

zuhanyrózsa


z_ng_r_v_rs_ny


----------



## tomitomi (2008 Március 23)

zongoraverseny 

k_l_v_l_


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 23)

Kalevala


gy_l_gt_r_


----------



## tomitomi (2008 Március 23)

gyalogtúra 

t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 23)

túrógombóc


r_k_d_m_nk_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

rakodómunkás

m_nk_d_j


----------



## tomitomi (2008 Március 23)

munkadíj

t_k_nyl_bd_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

tomitomi írta:


> munkadíj
> 
> t_k_nyl_bd_


 
takonylabda? 

_nd_r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

andor ??

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

lemezlovas

(undor volt)

_._r_p_cs_cs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 23)

Európacsúcs??

t-rm-sz-tf-lms-r-z-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

természetfilmsorozat

(igen, és bocs a helyesírásért...)

_sz_n_dr_g


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

úszónadrág

g_nc_lsz_k_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 23)

göncölszekér


p-r--lsz-v-


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

k_tl_nc ez nem ... 


Wulfi írta:


> kolonc



kútlánc volt


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

páraelszívó

g_mbv_ll_m


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 23)

gömbvillám

-lt-t--rv-s


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

altatóorvos

l_dl_bt_rt_


----------



## Mimmmi (2008 Március 23)

lúdlábtorta

_rh_j_


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

űrhajó

_r_mgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

éremgyűjtemény


m-g-nh-ngz-


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

magánhangzó

z_ng_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

zöngétlen


-ny-ny-lv


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

anyanyelv

sz-mr-ndsz-r


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

számrendszer


f-lt-m-d-s


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

feltámadás

h-l-zs-k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

hálózsák


g-ly-f-sz-k


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

gólyafészek

l-v-l-b-k-


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

levelibéka

f.c.m.z


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

főcímez ?

-l-tm-d


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

életmód


p-lyk-k-k-s


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

életmód

(eredetileg focimez, de az utolsó akkor is z)

n.t.ll.


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

pulykakakas

k.r.l.b.


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

karalábé


p-tr-zs-ly-mz-ldj-


----------



## diamoon (2008 Március 23)

petrezselyemzöldje

k.v.kk.l


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

petrezselyemzöldje

sz.m.l.g.p


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 23)

számológép

-tk-r-k-s(szóköz)j-t-k-k


----------



## diamoon (2008 Március 23)

útkirakós játékok
pl.ss .ll.t.k


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

plüss állatok

h.b.r.


----------



## diamoon (2008 Március 23)

habaró

b.l.r.kj.


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

belerakja

.k.rt.stv.r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

ikertestvér

k_ff_ _nf_gg_


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

kaffanfuggo

.ny.d . h.sz.r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

Nem Jo!!!!


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

koffeinfuggo

t.j.sr.nt.tt.


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

tojásrántotta
és akkor fejtsük meg Geri feladványát
.ny.d . h.sz.r


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

tojásrántotta

.ny.d . h.sz.r


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

megmondom a választ:anyád a huszár


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

k.k..nf.gg.


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

nem akartam irni azt hittem kinevettek

kokainfüggö

v_ _l_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

viola

m_ny_ssz_nyt_nc


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 24)

menyasszonytánc


_br_d_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

ébredés

_nt_z_k_nn_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

öntözőkanna



k-l-m-r-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

kalamáris

v--szv-r-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

viaszvirág


sz-v-z-c-d-l-


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

szavazócédula

f_gt_m_s


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 24)

fogtömés

_ _t_b_l_s_t


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

autóbaleset


s-kr-sty-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

sekrestye

f_lt_m_d_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 24)

feltámadás

h_ln_p_t_n


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

holnapután

b_ _ l _ g _ _


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

biológia


cs-nd-t-l-l-m


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

csendtilalom?
Ha igen,akkor :z_j_rt_l_m


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 24)

zajártalom


t-l-f-nk-nyv


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

telefonkönyv

_ r _ m _ _l _ j


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

Apes írta:


> telefonkönyv
> 
> _ r _ m _ _l _ j


 
igen csendtilalom volt



erőműolaj??
ha igen..



sz-ll-g-v-t-b-l


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

nem az volt,hanem aromaolaj
szalagavatóbál

k-scs-b-


----------



## szeplocske (2008 Március 24)

kiscsibe

k.cs.t.nc


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 24)

kacsatánc

l_dt_ll


----------



## szeplocske (2008 Március 24)

lúdtoll

b.nt.t.s


----------



## hauserke (2008 Március 24)

büntetés
m.l.nk.l..


----------



## ÁDI76 (2008 Március 24)

repülőgép

t_kn_s


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 24)

hauserke:
melankólia

ádi:
teknős

l-gk-l-p-cs


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

légkalapács

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## szeplocske (2008 Március 24)

égiháború

h.r.ngt.r.ny


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 24)

harangtorony

k_sny_l


----------



## szeplocske (2008 Március 24)

késnyél

.l.p.s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 24)

alapos

l-bd-r-g-


----------



## Lynett (2008 Március 24)

labdarúgó

-l-szt-


----------



## szeplocske (2008 Március 25)

élesztő

f.g.sk.r.k


----------



## bandit (2008 Március 25)

fogaskerék

.d.m.rt.k.s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

időmértékes


d-nt-sk-p-ss-g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

döntésképesség

_r_sz_v_ts_g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

erőszavatosság?


k-ty-h-r-p-s


----------



## bandit (2008 Március 25)

írószövetség

k.mpr.m.ssz.m


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

bandit írta:


> írószövetség
> 
> k.mpr.m.ssz.m


 
most ezt nem értem!!..
vagy lemaradtam valamiről?


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

kompromisszum Nem erőszavatosság hanem írószövetség a megfejtés/

k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

Köszönöm Évicicus

kirakodóvásár


kr-mpl--rr


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

krumpliorr /nincs mit kiss/

b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

krupliorr

k.z.nf.gv.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

kézenfogva

_m_kf_t_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

ámokfutó?


k-ty-h-r-p-s


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

kutyaharapás -t

sz.r.v.l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

szőrével

sz_ps_gsz_l_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 25)

szépségszalon

h_z_m_nyv_d_sz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

hozományvadász

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 25)

árnyékszék

b_v_s_rl_k_cs_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

bevásárlókocsi

zs-n-t-l-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

zsinatolás

t_ncp_rk_tt


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

táncparkett

t-rm-sz-tb-r-t


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

természetbarát

b_r_tf_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 25)

barátfüle

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

peremkerulet

m.g.m.t.g.t.


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

megmutatgat?
ha igen:

v-v-f-lsz-r-l-s


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

magamutogato

vivofelszereles

k.nyvm.ly


----------



## Csimby (2008 Március 25)

könyvmoly
d-ff-r-nc--l-s


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 25)

differenciális
l-bd-r-g-


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 25)

labdarúgó

k_nyv_sb_lt


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 25)

könyvesbolt

g_mb_st_


----------



## bandit (2008 Március 25)

gombostű

l.nyt.stv.r


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 25)

bandit írta:


> gombostű
> 
> l.nyt.stv.r


 
lánytestvér

k_lcsly_k


----------



## aliz.kiss (2008 Március 26)

kulcslyuk

s_t_rt_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

sótartó

v-v--lt-z-k


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

vívóöltözék

_nt_z_r_ndsz_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 26)

öntözőrendszer

h_z_k_b_t


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 26)

házikabát

v_l_g_gy_t_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 26)

világegyetem

_m_szt_._nz_m


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 26)

emésztő enzim?

_n_rg_ _h_rd_z_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

energiahordozó


p-l-t-k--g-zd-s-gt-n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 26)

politikai gazdaságtan

r_._szt_r_ndsz_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

riasztórendszer


b-f-ly-s-lh-t-tl-ns-g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

befolyásolhatatlanság

p_t_kp_rt


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

patakpart


s-r-sk-rs-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

söröskorsó

n_df_d_l_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

nádfedeles

r-g-j-ncs-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

rigójancsi

r_pc_ _l_j


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 26)

repceolaj

f-sz-rn-v-ny


----------



## szilvuska78 (2008 Március 27)

fűszernövény

_mb_l_nsm_t_t


----------



## bmz (2008 Március 27)

ambulánsműtét

f_k_n_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 27)

fakanál

k_rdb_rs_ny


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

kordbársony-------új szó:m_l_g_d_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

melegedés

l-psz-rk-szt-


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

lapszerkesztő -k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## miki66 (2008 Március 27)

karikásostor---t_rp_sz_ll_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 27)

terpeszállás

_d_t_rv_ny


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

adótörvény

sz-rsz-lh-s-g-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 27)

szőrszálhasogatás

f_gf_j_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

fogfájás


sz-psz-r-v-l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 27)

szépszerével

m_dv_t_lp


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

medvetalp


kr-mpl-orr


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 27)

krumpliorr

v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

vonósnégyes


pr-mv-d-sz-t


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 27)

prémvadaszat

f_lmst_d_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 27)

prémvadászat
filmstúdió

r_tm_s_rz_k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

ritmusérzék


-ll-nsz-g-l-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 27)

ellenszegülés

b-bl--


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 27)

biblia

k_ _cs_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 27)

kaucsuk

_v_k_d_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 27)

óvakodj

_v_gg_ly_


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 27)

üveggólya

-v-gt-gr-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 27)

üvegtigris

gy_l_gt_r_


----------



## Ocakos (2008 Március 27)

gyalogtúra

m_s_h_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 27)

mesehős

-lm-b-t-g


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 27)

elmebeteg


h-t-l-mv-gy


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 27)

hatalomvágy

k-d-ly-ll-p-t


----------



## szilvuska78 (2008 Március 27)

kedélyállapot

k_r_m_ll_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 27)

karamella

t-rm-sz-t-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 28)

természetes

b-rg-ny-p-r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 28)

burgonyapüré
most eszem 

n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## ditta7 (2008 Március 28)

nokedliszaggató

r_nt_tt h_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 28)

rántotthús


-lk-h-l-z-l-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 28)

alkoholizálás?

_g_nd_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 28)

agenda

_d_s_ny_


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

édesanya

k-p-rsz-sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 28)

kaporszósz

k--ll-t-s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

kiállítás

t-v-l-gr-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 28)

távolugrás

b-zt-ns-g-s


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

biztonságos

l-h-t-tl-n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 28)

lehetetlen

f-rd-t-s-k


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 29)

fordítások
k-rg-m-rh-k-r


----------



## *Beus* (2008 Március 29)

kergemarhakor
sz_r_k_z_h_ly


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 29)

szórakozóhely

sz-g-t-rsz-g-k


----------



## *Beus* (2008 Március 29)

szigetországok
p_lz_ssz_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 29)

szigetországok

v_zt_r_ny


----------



## Bogey (2008 Március 29)

viztorony

r.m.t.


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 29)

*beus*: pulzusszám
Bogey : remete

k-pr-g-ny-k


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 29)

képregények

_l_mp_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 29)

olimpia

_d_g_n
sz_v_k
_s
k_f_j_z_s_k
sz_t_r_


----------



## frakk_2000 (2008 Március 29)

idegen szavak és kifejezések szótára

_rv_st_d_m_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 29)

orvostudomány

B_b_
d_kt_r


----------



## frakk_2000 (2008 Március 29)

Bubó doktor 

p_nzv_rd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 29)

frakk_2000 írta:


> Bubó doktor
> 
> p_nzv_rd_


 
pénzverde


k _ncs_s k_mr_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 29)

Kincses Kamra
L-t-ny-r-l


----------



## hamlet44 (2008 Március 29)

letenyerel

cs_pk_b_gy_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 29)

csipkebogyó

v_l_gb_jn_k


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 29)

világbajnok

p-ly--dv-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 29)

pályaudvar

_g_zg_t_n_


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 29)

igazgatónő

k_ _t_k_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 29)

kaotikus

v_ll_lk_z_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 29)

vállalkozzás



k-t-n-z-n-


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Március 29)

katonazene

-jt--rny-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 29)

ejtőernyős

f_lt_t_l_z_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 29)

feltételezés

k-zr-m-k-d-k


----------



## Bözse (2008 Március 30)

közremüködik

m-ll-b-sz-l


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 30)

mellébeszél
f-lk-r-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 30)

felkérés

b_rk_p_szt_r


----------



## osztapbender (2008 Március 30)

birkapásztor

k_nyvj_lz_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

könyvjelző

k-rr-h-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 30)

kűrruha

d_._d_r_l_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

diódaráló?

ha igen:

m-gt-lt-s-d-k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 30)

megtáltosodik

h--ny-rz-t


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 30)

hiányérztet
k-t-l-l-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 30)

kitalálom 

m_t_rsp_rt


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 30)

motorsport

_ _t_n _m_ _


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

autonómia

-nt-t-l-nt-m


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 30)

gratulálok kicsimarcsi


kicsimarcsi írta:


> autonómia
> 
> -nt-t-l-nt-m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 30)

antitalentum

m-nk-l-h-t-s-g


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 30)

munkalehetőség

_nt_b_ _t_k_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 30)

antibiotikum

b-r-mf--dv-r


----------



## szoori (2008 Március 30)

*Baromfiudvar*

K-p-ny-l


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 31)

kapanyél

v_sm_csk_


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

vasmacska

b_v_rsz_v_tty_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 31)

búvárszivattyú

-lh-m-rk-d-tt


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

elhamarkodott

p_p_r_k_c


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 31)

piperkőc

sz_lm_k_z_l


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

szalmakazal

l_r_g_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 31)

lórúgás

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 31)

csillagvizsgáló

k_t_sztr_f_v_d_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 31)

katasztrófavédelem

h_sny_lm_r_gy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 31)

hasnyálmirigy

_p_v_z_t_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 31)

epevezeték

r_jt_k_jt_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 31)

rejtekajtó

m-t--rz-p-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 31)

meteorzápor

h_rd_t_._szl_p


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 31)

hírdetőoszlop

m-csk-j-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 31)

macskajáték

m_j_mk_tr_c


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Március 31)

majomketrec
f-l-r-sz-l


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 1)

felaraszolgy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 1)

na mégegyszer: gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Április 1)

gyermekláncfű
p-rtd-b-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 1)

partdobás

k--l-j-p-r


----------



## jujojujo65 (2008 Április 1)

fonetikus

k-r--v--á-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 1)

jujojujo65 írta:


> fonetikus
> 
> k-r--v--á-


 

Nem csak úgy írunk egy szót... aanne


> k--l-j-p-r


 feladványa van soron.


----------



## goczaneszter (2008 Április 1)

kőolajipar

k_ _ kn_z


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 1)

goczaneszter írta:


> k_ _ kn_z


 
kiaknáz

gr_m_f_n


----------



## mattboyhun (2008 Április 1)

gramofon
T_v_sz


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Április 1)

tavasz
-s-cs-t-rn-


----------



## mattboyhun (2008 Április 1)

esőcsatorna

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 1)

szélvihar

l_t_r


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Április 1)

lőtér
g-g-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 1)

gőgös


m-ll-ksz-r-pl-


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 1)

mellékszereplő

k_z_pk_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 1)

középkor


t-l-kt-l-jd-n-s


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 1)

telektulajdonos
k_p_s_t_s_é_z_a


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 1)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> középkor
> 
> 
> t-l-kt-l-jd-n-s


 
telektulajdonos

(Taki, a mássalhangzókat kell megadni, a magánhangzókat elhagyni, úgy mint a címben... káposztástészta)

d_b_k_ck_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 1)

dobókocka

h--d-lm-k


----------



## Luzia77 (2008 Április 1)

hiedelmek

k-pk-r-t


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 1)

képkeret

sz-l-f-ld


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 1)

szülőföld

-jd-ns-g-k


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 1)

újdonságok

f-csk-f-sz-k


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 1)

Apes írta:


> f-csk-f-sz-k


 
fecskefészek

sz_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

szellemvasút

k_f_l_v_n_t


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 1)

Antikbakfis írta:


> k_f_l_v_n_t


 
kefelevonat

ny_md_sz_tt_rt_n_t


----------



## Luzia77 (2008 Április 1)

nyomdászattörténet

t_zm_d_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 1)

tűzmadár

-lk-l-m-dt-n


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 1)

alkalomadtán
-gr-d-szk-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 1)

ugródeszka

k-b-sz-l-s


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 1)

kibeszélés

t_ll_a_t_


----------



## jujojujo65 (2008 Április 1)

tolltarto

c--u-ah-g-e-ö


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 1)

ceruzahegyező
v-r-g-sk-rt


----------



## jujojujo65 (2008 Április 1)

virágoskert
h-r-n-l-b


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 1)

harangláb? akkor a g kimaradt

t-mpl-mt-r-ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

templomtorony

t - r - ny - r -


----------



## Tokajizoli (2008 Április 2)

toronyóra no meg a lánca.

p-pr-k-scs-rk-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 2)

paprikáscsirke

n-lk-l-zh-t-tl-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

nélkülözhetetlen

p - t - lh - t - tl - n


----------



## andana (2008 Április 2)

pótolhatatlan

m_g_t_rt_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

magatartás

v - s - lk - d - s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 2)

viselkedés

l_t_sz_g


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 2)

látószög

k_ m_l_ _n


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 2)

kaméleon
-sv-nyv-z


----------



## voroske28 (2008 Április 2)

ásványvíz


----------



## voroske28 (2008 Április 2)

-öl-s-l-t-k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 3)

zöldsaláták

cs-l-f-nt-s-g-k


----------



## goczaneszter (2008 Április 3)

Csalafintaságok

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

körömpörkölt

sz_b_sm_nt_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 3)

szabásminta


g-pk-cs-p-rk-l-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

gépkocsiparkoló

sz_bv_nyb_t_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 3)

szabványbetű


t-h-ts-gt-l-n


----------



## pagerniki (2008 Április 3)

tehetségtelen

sz-r-t-tr-m-lt-


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

szeretetreméltó

g-l-m-b-d-c


----------



## Zsuzsidaisy (2008 Április 3)

galambdúc

_br_k_d_br_


----------



## pagerniki (2008 Április 3)

abrakadabra

f-lt-tl-n-l


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

feltétlenül

s-g-t-k-sz-s-g


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 3)

segítőkészség

á_d_z_t_á_l_l_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 3)

áldozatvállalás

t_h_ts_g


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 3)

tehetség

n_z_p_n_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

nézőpont

sz_mm_g_ss_g


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

nézőpont

b-h-ly-t-t-s-t-t-t-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 3)

Évicus írta:


> nézőpont
> 
> sz_mm_g_ss_g


 
szemmagasság

(magdike feladványát nem tudom... )

f_lf_rk_


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 3)

Évicus írta:


> nézőpont
> 
> sz_mm_g_ss_g




szemmagasság


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

falfirka
az én feladványom: "behelyettesítettétek" volt.
sz-r-k-sz-t-s-g


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 3)

magdike írta:


> nézőpont
> 
> b-h-ly-t-t-s-t-t-t-t-k



behelyettesitettétek???Ha erre gondoltál,akkor nem jól irtad ,mert csak a magánhangzóknál hagjuk ki a helyet.Ha nem erre,akkor sajna nem tudom


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 3)

Wulfi írta:


> szemmagasság
> 
> (magdike feladványát nem tudom... )
> 
> f_lf_rk_



falfirka


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 3)

magdike írta:


> falfirka
> az én feladványom: "behelyettesítettétek" volt.
> sz-r-k-sz-t-s-g


Ezt szerintem megint rosszul irtad.Légyszi adj még egy feladványt,de figyelj jobban oda,köszi.

Megfejtés a SZERKESZTŐSÉG???


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

Bocsánat, bocsánat!!!Fáradok! Tökéletesen igazad van!Elnézést!


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

b-r-ng-l-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

barangolás

h_ng_t_nz_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 3)

hangutánzó

m-s-b-r-d-l-m


----------



## panda21 (2008 Április 3)

mesebirodalom

k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

kirándúlás

k_gy_m_r_s


----------



## gazsur (2008 Április 4)

kígyómarás

h_h_t_z_k


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

hahótázók

t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## gazsur (2008 Április 4)

tengerimalac

sz_szt_m_t_k_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

szisztematikus

_r_t_g_p


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 4)

Évicus írta:


> szisztematikus
> 
> _r_t_g_p


aratógép

h_g_rg_t_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 4)

hógörgeteg

l_v_st_kn_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 4)

levesteknős?

_k_d_m_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 4)

igen kiss

akadémia

f_kh_gym_g_r_zd


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 4)

akadémia

-j-nd-k-t-lv-ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 4)

ajándékutalvány


f_kh_gym_g_r_zd


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 4)

fokhaagymagerezd

k-rf--lr-zs-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 4)

karfiolrózsa

d_n_v_rp_p_g_j


----------



## tirave (2008 Április 4)

Wulfi írta:


> karfiolrózsa
> 
> d_n_v_rp_p_g_j


 

denevérpapagáj


h_l_nc


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

hólánc

_k_r_t_s


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

akaratos
f_p_ly_m_st_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

főpályamester 

k_sz_n_t


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 5)

köszönet

-l-b-str-m
szép, síma felület


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 5)

köszönet

cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Április 5)

alabástrom 
csillaghullás

_ld_lsz_lt_


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 5)

oldalszaltó?

l_d_b_g_s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 5)

lódobogás

v-rs-nyp-r-p-


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Április 5)

igen, gratula! 

lódobogás
versenyparipa

l_c_tr_m


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 5)

lócitrom

b_r_k_b_gy_


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Április 5)

borókabogyó

sz_m_v_gl_ncs_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Április 5)

szemüveglencse
m-n-kl-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

monokli

(jó az "új" képed)

l_bt_rl_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 5)

lábtörlő

-k-z-th-b-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

ékezethiba

sz_ps_gh_b_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 5)

szépséghibás

g-r-nc---l-p


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Április 5)

gerincoszlop

m_n_s_g_ll_n_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 5)

minőségellenőr

g-r-nc---l-p 
(a magánhangzókat pontoztam ki)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Április 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> minőségellenőr
> 
> g-r-nc---l-p
> (a magánhangzókat pontoztam ki)


 
Bocsi. Azt hittem, csak nehezíteni akartad az sz kipontozásával


----------



## bmz (2008 Április 5)

garanciaalap?

sz_l_gh_mz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

szalaghímzés?

m_cs_rl_z


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 5)

mocsárláz

sz-ny-gcs-p-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

szúnyogcsípés

v_lt_b_t


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 5)

váltóbot
sát-rt-b-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 5)

sátortábor

t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 5)

templomtorony

p_nc_lsz_kr_ny


----------



## bmz (2008 Április 5)

páncélszekrény

_lk_h_lm_nt_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 5)

alkoholmentes

K-r-k-gy-r-


----------



## Indulbandul (2008 Április 5)

karikagyűrű

m_l_g_nt_rt_


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 5)

melegentartó

_ l _ j _ o _ _ ó


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 5)

olajhordó

-gyn-m-t-rt-


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 5)

magdike írta:


> -gyn-m-t-rt-


 
ágyneműtartó

n_gyk_r_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 6)

nagykeret

h-ng-l-tz-v-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 6)

hangulatzavar

psz_ch_l_g_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 6)

pszicchológus

_l_sz_b_


----------



## Lacus75 (2008 Április 6)

előszoba

k_r_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 6)

kerités

k_._ll_t_t_r_m


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Április 6)

Kiállítóterem

R.p.l.t.r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 6)

repülőtér

v-gk--r-s-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 6)

végkiárusítás

_._t_v_rs_ny


----------



## hermeneutikus (2008 Április 6)

autóverseny

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## nelliblue (2008 Április 6)

bárányfelhő
k_p_rsz_sz


----------



## hermeneutikus (2008 Április 6)

kaporszósz
k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## nelliblue (2008 Április 6)

kávéscsésze
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## hermeneutikus (2008 Április 6)

almáspite
f_lr_._rt_s


----------



## nelliblue (2008 Április 6)

félreértés
p_r_szt


----------



## N03R (2008 Április 6)

Lacus75 írta:


> előszoba
> 
> k_r_t_s



kerítés

h_rd_l_k_

tehát: hordólakó


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 6)

repülőgép

b_z_o_í_á_


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 6)

biztosítás

b-k-l-tl-m-z


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 6)

bakelitlemez

v-r-gk.rt.sz.t


----------



## N03R (2008 Április 6)

virágkertészet 
p_pr_k_s


----------



## barabasedina (2008 Április 6)

fanatikus

b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## barabasedina (2008 Április 6)

bocsika, rosszat néztem

paprikás

b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## N03R (2008 Április 6)

tevehajcsár

k-cs-ny-


----------



## Indulbandul (2008 Április 6)

kocsonya

k_rd_nk_r_szt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 7)

kardánkereszt

s_ly_mm_j_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 7)

selyemmajom

h-lh-t-tl-ns-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 7)

hallhatatlanság

t_r_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 7)

türelmetlenség

-r-f-rr-s


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 7)

erőforrás

_nf_jl_szt_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 7)

önfejlesztés

v_rs_ny_ _t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 7)

versenyautó

v-k--mm-tr-c


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Április 7)

vákummatrac
-sztr-n--t-


----------



## Padmini (2008 Április 7)

asztronauta

_nf_nt_l_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 7)

infantilis


h-g-rg-t-g


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 7)

hógörgeteg

t_tr_ _ d_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 7)

tetraéder

-p-t-z-szl--lj


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 7)

épitőzászlóalj

_mf_t_ _tr_m


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 7)

amfiteátrum

-m-l-tr--p-t-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 7)

emeletráépités


t-lh-t-tl-ns-g


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 7)

telhetetlenség

k_ny_rm_n_t


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 8)

könyörmenet?

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## kattycy (2008 Április 8)

árvalányhaj

h-jn-l-d-k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

halnalodik

k-k-r-c-k-s-


----------



## kattycy (2008 Április 8)

kukoricakása

z-ldm-z-


----------



## istenke (2008 Április 8)

zöldmező

t-k-rg-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 8)

tekergő

k_rn_v_l


----------



## kattycy (2008 Április 8)

karnevál

g-rk-rcs-ly-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 8)

görkorcsolya

b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## Szilvi79 (2008 Április 8)

bundáskenyér

k_rh_nt_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

kőrhinta

-nc-kl-p-d-a


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Április 8)

enciklopedia
s-fr-nygy-k-r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

sáfránygyökér

-zr-dp-r-ncsn-k


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 8)

ezredparancsnok

_l_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 8)

klne2 írta:


> _l_g_rn_t_r_


 
ülőgarnitúra

sz_b_sz_k_k_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 8)

szobaszökőkút

d--t-t-k-s-k


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 8)

fanatikus

s_e_e_ád


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 8)

szerenád

feladványom még egyszer: d--t-t-k-s-k


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 9)

dietetikusok

d_pl_m_s_p_l_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 9)

diplomásápoló

sz-l-gk-rl-t


----------



## Nyuszo66 (2008 Április 9)

szalagkorlát

z_lds_gs_l_t_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

zöldségsaláta

f-gy-k-r-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 9)

fogyókúra??


c-tr-mf-gyl-lt


----------



## zsanyna (2008 Április 9)

citromfagylalt


----------



## zsanyna (2008 Április 9)

vi_á_c_ok_r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

virágcsokor

gr-t-l-l-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 9)

gratuláló

-l--t-l-t-k


----------



## Marcsyzka (2008 Április 9)

előitéletek

-ll-tk-rt


----------



## nevetni (2008 Április 9)

állatkert

V_D_M_A_K


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 9)

vidámpark

_ LM_ _C _T


----------



## nevetni (2008 Április 9)

almaecet

_Z_T_I


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 9)

nevetni írta:


> V_D_M_A_K


 - bocs, de mintha az lenne a szabály, hogy a magánhangzókat hagyjuk ki, és a mássalhangzók maradnak!


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 9)

vidámpark

v-ll-nyv-z-t-k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 9)

villanyvezeték

ny-lv-nt-rt-s


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 10)

nyilvántartás

r_p_l_


----------



## charras (2008 Április 10)

repülő
répalé


f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 10)

feketeleves

f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 10)

feketeretek

g_mb_p_pr_k_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 10)

gombapaprikás

-n-rg--f-gy-szt-s


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 10)

energiafogyasztás

k_sk_n_l


----------



## uhu177 (2008 Április 10)

kiskanál 

m_rg_r_t_


----------



## charras (2008 Április 10)

margaréta

m_g_r_tt


----------



## kattycy (2008 Április 10)

megérett

b-bsz-nh-z


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 10)

bábszínház

g_r_bly_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 10)

gereblye

m_csk_j_j


----------



## charras (2008 Április 10)

macskajaj

_g_rf_g_


----------



## kattycy (2008 Április 10)

egérfogó

-vp-p-r


----------



## charras (2008 Április 10)

ívpapír

k_l_p_s_n_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 10)

kalaposinas

t_v_m_s_r


----------



## D3v14nc3 (2008 Április 10)

tévéműsor

_l_b_rd


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 10)

alabárd

m-st-rs-g-s


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 10)

mesterséges


m-c-m-ck-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 10)

micimackó

b-rl-ngl-k-


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 10)

barlanglakó

k-m-v-sm-st-r


----------



## tacska (2008 Április 10)

kőművesmester

tr-mb-t---ó


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 10)

trombitaszó (?)

h--nyz-k


----------



## kilenc9 (2008 Április 10)

Hiányzik, vagy hiányzók.
K_tp_r_v_z_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

kétpárevezős


b-nk-k-m-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 11)

banki kamat

f_p_p_cs


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 11)

fapapucs

fr-nc---gy


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

franciaágy

-zr-d-v


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 11)

ezredév

h_ngl_m_z


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

hanglemez


p-pf-szt-v-l


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 11)

popfesztivál

_l_rc_sb_l


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 11)

álarcosbál
v_sh_ll_d_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 11)

vashulladék

-gyf-lsz-lg-l-t


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 11)

ügyfélszolgálat

k_zt_r_l_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 11)

közterület

j-t-ksz-b-ly


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 11)

játékszabály

m-r-ng-s


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 11)

Táltos írta:


> m-r-ng-s


 
merengés

k_ll_m_s


----------



## nevetni (2008 Április 11)

kellemes

T_R_A


----------



## alive (2008 Április 11)

torta

f-l-d-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 12)

feladat

s_g_ly_k


----------



## szuperhaver (2008 Április 12)

súgolyuk

k_n_r_s_rg_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 12)

kanárisárga

k-nyh--k-s-g-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 12)

konyhai kisegítő

_rt_kb_csl_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 12)

értékbecslés

sz-kk-p-s-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 12)

szakképesités

p_szt_rt_rh_ny_


----------



## marcobei (2008 Április 12)

pásztortarhonya

l_g_ _t_sk_s_r_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 12)

légiutaskísérő

n_lk_l_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## marcobei (2008 Április 12)

nélkülözhetetlen

_l_ktr_k_rd_ _gr_f_ _


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 12)

elektrokardiográfia

-r-k-rv-ny-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 12)

örökérvényű?
ha igen:

sz-rsz-mk-szl-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 12)

szerszámkészlet

_r_ngy_l


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 12)

őrangyal

cs_zm_d_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 12)

csizmadia

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 12)

borospince
p-rc-l-ncs-sz-


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 12)

borospince

p_p_rh_jt_g_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 12)

papírhajtogatás
porceláncsésze

g_mbv_ll_m


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 12)

gömbvillám


g_mb_sz_d_s


----------



## elek71 (2008 Április 12)

gombaszedés


_tl_v_lk_z_l_s


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 12)

útlevélkezelés

_rv_st_nh_llg_t_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 12)

orvostanhallgató

k_l_ _z


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 12)

kalauz

_r_nyt_


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 12)

iránytű

s_á_í_á_te_h_i_a


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 12)

iránytű
cs-nt-l-nk-d-


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 12)

csintalankodó

cs_l_kv_


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 12)

cselekvő
k-zm-v-s-p-r


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 12)

számítástechnika
csintalankodó

v-l-g-t-t-r-ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 12)

tájdi: kézművesipar
magdike: világítótorony

k-k-pcs-l-d-s


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 12)

kikapcsolódás

k_p_kt_n_cs


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 12)

kupaktanács

b_b_ _ l_j


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 12)

babaolaj

-lk-t-t-b-r


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 12)

alkotótábor

k_csk_sz_k_ll


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s




leves

sz_r_t


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

fabianne írta:


> alkotótábor
> 
> k_csk_sz_k_ll



kecskeszakáll


l_d_b_g_s


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

Mazli írta:


> kupaktanács
> 
> b_b_ _ l_j



babaolaj

r_zs_t_v_s


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 12)

rózsatővis
v_s_rn_p


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 13)

vasárnap

-szt-nd-j


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 13)

ösztöndíj
v-d-a-sa


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 13)

vadkacsa
v-rny-m-sm-r-


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 13)

tájdi írta:


> vadkacsa
> v-rny-m-sm-r-


vérnyomásmérő

l_p_tk_r_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

lapátkerék

sz_rfd_szk_


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 13)

Wulfi írta:


> lapátkerék
> 
> sz_rfd_szk_


szörfdeszka

_n_l_t_k_s


----------



## elek71 (2008 Április 13)

analitikus


k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 13)

kéziszótár

t-n-lm-ny-z-s


----------



## lolácska (2008 Április 13)

tanulmányozás

d_b_k_ck_


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 13)

dobókocka

t-k-ő-b-k-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

teknősbéka

k_v_f_z_


----------



## ca2008 (2008 Április 13)

kávéfőző

l_gh_j_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

léghajó

D_l
cs_ll_g_


----------



## ca2008 (2008 Április 13)

Dél csillaga

m_rg_r_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

margarin

l_b_m_j


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 13)

libamáj

s_r_án_r_p_l_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 13)

sárkányrepülő


sz-r-p-szt-s


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 13)

szereposztás

s-í-d-r-b


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 13)

színdarab

k_v_f_z_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 13)

kávéfőző

c-p-f-z-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

kávéfőző
4032: cipőfűző

r_nd_rk_ty_


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 13)

cipőfűző

l-o-á-d


----------



## szsuzsa (2008 Április 13)

lelketlenség


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

Csaba5 írta:


> cipőfűző
> 
> l-o-á-d


 
leopárd
Csaba, ne haragudj, már többször láttam, hogy magánhangzókat is megadsz. Itt csak a mássalhangzókat kell, a másik topikban meg csak a magánhagzókat. Az nehezebb, ezért ott segítséget is adunk a szóhoz. További jó játékot! Üdv. Wulfi



> r_nd_rk_ty_


----------



## szsuzsa (2008 Április 13)

Csaba5 írta:


> cipőfűző
> 
> l-o-á-d


leopárd


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 13)

Jogos, bocsánat. 
Köszönöm, hogy szóltál!

rendőrkutya


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 13)

kalózhajó
r_g_ _n_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

regionális

v_rs_nysz_ll_m


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 13)

versenyszellem
sz-ll-m-rt-t-n-nc


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

szellemirtótanonc?

ha igen, akkor:

t_v_ls_gt_rt_


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 13)

igen 
távolságtartó

t-rt-sz-rk-z-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

tartószerkezet

m_st_rg_r_nd_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 13)

mestergerenda

sz-l--rt-k-zl-t


----------



## borcika (2008 Április 13)

szülői értekezlet

g-r-b-nc--s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 13)

garabonciás

f_pr_b_


----------



## Snake_ (2008 Április 13)

főpróba

_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## elek71 (2008 Április 13)

asztalitenisz


f_gv_nyt_bl_z_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 13)

függvénytáblázat

k-pn-gy-t-s


----------



## kucsimuka (2008 Április 13)

> k-pn-gy-t-s


képnagyítás

f.r.z..s


----------



## iren vass (2008 Április 14)

farizeus
k-p-sl-psz-lg-l-t


----------



## Luana (2008 Április 14)

képeslapszolgálat

V L A Y Ö T


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 14)

iren vass írta:


> farizeus
> k-p-sl-psz-lg-l-t


 
képeslapszolgálat

(Luana, látom új vagy, itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni, a magánhangzókat elhagyni. További jó játékot!)


m_s_h_s


----------



## Ildi0717 (2008 Április 14)

mesehős


----------



## Ildi0717 (2008 Április 14)

Bocsi, még új vagyok!
mesehős
k_szk_d_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 14)

kaszkadőr

h-g-d-m-v-sz


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 14)

hegedümüvész

b_kt_ r_ _m


----------



## Luana (2008 Április 14)

baktérium

cs-d-l-m-p


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 14)

csodalámpa

p-rk-d-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 14)

pirkadat

v_nd_rb_t


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 14)

vándorbot

k-r-l-b-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 14)

karalábé

zs_r_sk_ny_r


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 14)

zsíroskenyér

-r-kl-st-n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 14)

örökléstan?

f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 14)

azaz! 

fecskefészek

-v-gcs-r-p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 14)

üvegcserép

t_k_rk_p


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 14)

tükörkép

-s--rd-


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 14)

esőerdő

f_l_lj_r_


----------



## avea77 (2008 Április 14)

felüljáró
dr_m_d_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 14)

dromedár

_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 14)

utaskísérő

gy-m-rk-s-r


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 14)

gyomorkeserű

b-sz-rk-nysz-mb-t


----------



## andi68 (2008 Április 14)

aniko45 írta:


> gyomorkeserű
> 
> b-sz-rk-nysz-mb-t


boszorkányszombat

n-b-ncs-v-r-g


----------



## Snake_ (2008 Április 14)

nebáncsvirág


m_csk_gy_k_r


----------



## avea77 (2008 Április 15)

macskagyökér
k_kt_szf_g_


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 15)

kaktuszfüge

b_rk_ny_


----------



## mrita (2008 Április 15)

berkenye

v_d_ms_g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 15)

vidámság


k-cs--szt-t-


----------



## gomezino (2008 Április 15)

kacsaúsztató

m_n_s_gb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 15)

minőségbiztositás

r_t_ _ l_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 15)

rituálé

_ny_ny_lv


----------



## lolácska (2008 Április 15)

laposüveg

h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## lolácska (2008 Április 15)

bocs:S ez mellé ment. 
előző megoldás: anyanyelv

h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## Snake_ (2008 Április 15)

hajszárító


f_rg_l_m_r_ny_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 15)

forgalomirányító

f_kv_r_nd_r


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 15)

fekvőrendőr


d-k-r-c--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 15)

dekoráció

m_sn_p_ss_g


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 15)

másnaposság
m-n-szt-r--m


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 15)

minisztérium
v_d_ _l_j_tsz_


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 15)

videólejátszó
f-nym-s-l-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 15)

fénymásoló

t-rt-n-l-m


----------



## efro (2008 Április 15)

történelem
r_gd_l_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 16)

rugdalózó

_bz_rl_t


----------



## mrita (2008 Április 16)

ebzárlat

n_ps_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 16)

napsütés

t_l_f_nsz_m


----------



## colinturner (2008 Április 16)

telefonszám

k_m_v_s_k


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 16)

kőművesek

sz-p-rz-k


----------



## colinturner (2008 Április 16)

szépérzék

g_m_sk_t


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 16)

gémeskút

c-p-sd-b-z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 16)

cipősdoboz

_ls_bbs_g_
l_v_l


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 16)

elsőbbségi levél

_gyn_m_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 16)

ágyneműgarnitúra

t_n_szk_ny_k


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 16)

teniszkönyök

_l_ _kn_z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 16)

aláaknáz

s_t_rt_


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 16)

sótartó

p_p_r_t_sk_


----------



## elek71 (2008 Április 16)

piperetáska


g_zk_nv_kt_r


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 16)

gázkonvektor

t_r_st_szt_


----------



## kucsimuka (2008 Április 16)

túróstészta

m-gt-szt-lt-t-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 16)

megtiszteltetés

-kt--l-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 17)

aktuális

v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Április 17)

viharfelhő

K.lt.t.g.p


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 17)

keltetőgép

_d_j_r_s j_l_nt_s


----------



## szuperhaver (2008 Április 17)

időjárás jelentés
-r-nyg-l-sk-


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 17)

szuperhaver írta:


> -r-nyg-l-sk-


 
aranygaluska

v_d_sm_rt_s


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 17)

vadasmártás 
k-r-k-rd-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 17)

kerekerdő


m-zg-s-rz-k-l-


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 17)

mozgásérzékelő

v_d_ _lt_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 17)

védőoltás

k--r-ml-s


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 17)

kiáramlás

k-n--n


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 17)

kánaán

d_ _sk_l_cs


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 17)

dióskalács

k-s-l--d-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 17)

kiselőadás

f-g-sk-r-k


----------



## Ilduska69 (2008 Április 17)

fogaskerék

tr-f-k


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 17)

*trafik
*k-p-sl-p

*Örök gyermekek vagyunk, s mindig új játékok után loholunk.*(Anatole France)
_Amit köteles vagy elvégezni, az munka. Amit nem, az játék. _(Mark Twain)

http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 17)

jóságos
_a_án_os


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 17)

*magányos
*
*http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/*


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 17)

nolate írta:


> *magányos
> *
> *http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/*



*magányos
*
*s-k-d-l-m*


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 17)

sokadalom

n-pm-v-sz-t


----------



## xenilla (2008 Április 18)

népművészet

h-m-t-rt-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

hamutartó

l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 18)

láncfűrész

gy-k-rl-t--ss-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

gyakorlatiasság

f_jv_d_sz


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 18)

fejvadász

l_gy_k_rl_t


----------



## lolácska (2008 Április 18)

lőgyakorlat

h_lf_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

halféle?

b_t_gl_t_g_t_s


----------



## kovacssaci (2008 Április 18)

beteglátogatás


k_tb_lk_z_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 18)

kétbalkezes

d-nt-sh-z-s


----------



## nefertiti (2008 Április 18)

repülőgép

m.k.rm.s


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 18)

műkörmös

m_nd_k_k


----------



## zsmerika (2008 Április 18)

mondókák

gy_r_kv_rs


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

mondókák

_l_szk_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 18)

Alaszka?
ha igen:

-l-lm-sz-r-zl-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

igen
élelmiszerüzlet

h_l_sk_f_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 18)

halaskofa

h-r-d-st-chn-k-


----------



## mmit (2008 Április 18)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> h-r-d-st-chn-k-


 
híradástechnika

l_m_zj_tsz_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

lemezjátszó

m_gy_r_z_t


----------



## ancalex (2008 Április 18)

magyarázat

sz_l_b_rd_


----------



## Millye (2008 Április 18)

szeleburdi

p_l_t_k_ksz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

pilótakeksz

_r_kh_gy_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 18)

örökhagyó

sz-r-pl-s-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 18)

szereplések?

B_kt_r_t_


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 18)

Baktérítő
tr-d-c--


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 18)

tradició

t-bl-z-t


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 18)

táblázat

t-v-bbk-pz-s


----------



## kilenc9 (2008 Április 18)

továbbképzés
.l.d.c.l.s


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 18)

*Sziasztok!

aládúcolás*
-ng-tl-n
http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/


----------



## Jano1956 (2008 Április 18)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*



Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Jano1956 (2008 Április 18)

Sziasztok! Ingatlan

H_l_st_


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 18)

halastó
-jj-l-l-mp-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 19)

éjjelilámpa

t_v_r_tk_zb_s_t_


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

*távirat-kézbesítő
*h-nl-psz-rk-szt-

http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/
 *Örök gyermekek vagyunk, s mindig új játékok után loholunk.*(Anatole France)
_Amit köteles vagy elvégezni, az munka. Amit nem, az játék. _(Mark Twain)


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 19)

honlapszerkesztő

v_szk_j_r_t


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

*vészkijárat
*p-st-sk-s-ssz-ny

http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/

*Örök gyermekek vagyunk, s mindig új játékok után loholunk.*(Anatole France)
_Amit köteles vagy elvégezni, az munka. Amit nem, az játék. _(Mark Twain)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 19)

postáskisasszony

v_zv_z_t_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 19)

vízvezeték

k-l-nj-r-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 19)

különjárat

g_zf_rd_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

gőzfürdő

g-szt-ny-m-ssz-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 19)

gesztenyemassza

k_nysz_r_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

kényszeres?

ha igen:

b-sz-rk-nys-g


----------



## szuperhaver (2008 Április 19)

boszorkányság

-lm-nyb-sz-m-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 19)

élménybeszámoló

b_lgy_gy_sz


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

belgyógyász

l-k-n-gy-d


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 19)

lakónegyed

f_ltv_rr_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

foltvarrás

v-nd-gm-r-szt-l-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 19)

vendégmarasztalás

n_v_l_ _p_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

nevelőapa?
ha igen:

-l-f-ntcs-ntp-rt


----------



## csige.kriszti (2008 Április 19)

*szijja*

npltáiu-->nah valyon milyen virág neve lehet ez?? elárulom(tulipán)


----------



## ca2008 (2008 Április 19)

Elefántcsontpart

_ll_s_j_nl_t


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Április 19)

állásajánlat

-an-k-nk-pz-s


----------



## ca2008 (2008 Április 19)

manökenképzés

_sztr_l_g_._


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

*asztrológia
*r-g-szt-r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 19)

regiszter

-pr-h-rd-t-s


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

*apróhirdetés
*
h-lm-z-ll-p-t


----------



## ca2008 (2008 Április 19)

halmazállapot

m_d_t_c_._


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

ca2008 írta:


> halmazállapot
> 
> m_d_t_c_._


meditáció

f-lf-rg-t-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 19)

felforgatás

n---ss-g


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

Nicole2003 írta:


> cukorrépagyár
> 
> 
> l_lk_tl_ns_g


lelketlenség

k-nc-ntr-c--


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 19)

Nolate, Nem Ugrottad át Véletlenül A Feladványom?


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

aanne_36 írta:


> Nolate, Nem Ugrottad át Véletlenül A Feladványom?


De igen, Aanne! Bocsi!


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

aanne_36 írta:


> felforgatás
> 
> n---ss-g


*nemesség
*
sz-r-ncs-p-tk-


----------



## bacsipista (2008 Április 19)

szerencsepatkó

k-vé-c-é--e


----------



## ca2008 (2008 Április 19)

szerencsepatkó

r_l_tt


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

bacsipista írta:


> szerencsepatkó
> 
> k-vé-c-é--e


kávéscsésze

b-t-rsz-ll-t-


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

ca2008 írta:


> szerencsepatkó
> 
> r_l_tt


rulett

k-z-r-s-l-mz-s


----------



## bacsipista (2008 Április 19)

nolate írta:


> kávéscsésze
> 
> b-t-rsz-ll-t-


 
bútorszállító

i--ern-t


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 19)

hiánytalan

b_sz_ll_k_rty_


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)

beszállókártya
k-zt-szt-s-g


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

bacsipista írta:


> bútorszállító
> 
> i--ern-t


internet

t-l-f-nk-zp-nt


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

tájdi írta:


> beszállókártya
> k-zt-szt-s-g


köztisztaság

t-h-rm-nt-s-t-s


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)

telefonközpont
h-scs-k-r-s


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)

nolate írta:


> köztisztaság
> 
> t-h-rm-nt-s-t-s


tehermentesítés


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

tájdi írta:


> telefonközpont
> h-scs-k-r-s


hascsikarás

-ls-s-g-ly


----------



## bacsipista (2008 Április 19)

tájdi írta:


> telefonközpont
> h-scs-k-r-s


hascsikarás

te-ef--b-ty-r


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)

telefonbetyár 
cs-tr-g-ny


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 20)

csotrogány
_l_msz_sz_k


----------



## tobyka (2008 Április 20)

álomszuszék

m_sn_p_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 20)

másnaposság

sz_ns_vm_nt_s


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 20)

szénsavmentes
d_mb_ld_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 20)

domboldaln

n_ps_t_s


----------



## tobyka (2008 Április 20)

napsütés

_gsz_k_d_s


----------



## nótzi (2008 Április 20)

égszakadás

f_ld_nd_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 20)

földindulás

_gsz_k_d_s


----------



## tobyka (2008 Április 20)

égszakadás

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 20)

mobiltelefon
t_n_lm_ny_z_s


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 20)

tanulmányozás

l-cs-lk-d-s


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 20)

locsolkodás
sz_b_d_sz_


----------



## babomamo (2008 Április 20)

szabadúszó

l_k_tl_n


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 20)

lakatlan

sz-v-ts-g


----------



## babomamo (2008 Április 20)

szövetség
sz_ll_m_s


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 20)

szellemes

k-r-nd-l-s


----------



## HALneveWANDA (2008 Április 20)

kirándulás

k_v_tk_z_tl_ns_g


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 20)

következetlenség

v-r-f-ny-es


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 20)

verőfényes
v-h-rv-rt-


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 20)

viharverte
sz_r_k_z_tt


----------



## nótzi (2008 Április 20)

szórakozott

n_v_ts_g_s


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 20)

nevetséges

v_nt_ll_t_r


----------



## nótzi (2008 Április 20)

ventillátor
_ll_g_t_r


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 21)

alligátor
v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 21)

virágcserép

cs_nd_l_t


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 21)

csendélet

t_j_sk_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 21)

tejeskávé

p_st_k_cs_


----------



## gicza (2008 Április 21)

postakocsi

t_l_f_nf_lk


----------



## iren vass (2008 Április 21)

telefonfülke
c-g-nyk-r-k


----------



## sxorp (2008 Április 21)

cigánykerék
f_sz_ll_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 21)

fa+szállító???

cs_l_dsz_r_t_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 21)

családszerető

j_gk_rsz_k


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 21)

családszerető

r_zs_ _ll_t


----------



## Mozsolka (2008 Április 21)

repülőgép

v_l_sz_n


----------



## Mozsolka (2008 Április 21)

Bocsánat!

nem épp arra válaszoltam, amire kellett volna.


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 21)

Apes írta:


> családszerető
> 
> r_zs_ _ll_t


 
rózsaillat

_k_ss_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 21)

Apes írta:


> családszerető
> 
> r_zs_ _ll_t


 
rozsaillat

-r-sz


----------



## bmz (2008 Április 21)

okosság, orosz

sp_rtt_rt_n_l_m


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 21)

sporttörténelem
_k_ssz_l_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 22)

ékesszólás

f-sz-r-pl-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 22)

főszereplők

f_lr_g_sz


----------



## bsandor04 (2008 Április 22)

Wulfi írta:


> főszereplők
> 
> f_lr_g_sz



falragasz

gy_r_ksz_j


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 22)

gyerekszáj

f_kv_t_m_sz


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 22)

fekvotamasz

b-c-kl-z-s


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 22)

biciklizés

f-r-szf-g


----------



## elek71 (2008 Április 22)

fűrészfog


h_b_j_v_t_


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 22)

hibajavító

l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 22)

lélekbúvár

t-t-t-r-sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 22)

tetőterasz

v_l_gb_jn_k


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 22)

világbajnok

b-rl-k-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 22)

bérlakás

k_tv_ny


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 22)

kötvény

-r-tr-nd-z-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 22)

iratrendező

zs_pf_d_l


----------



## gicza (2008 Április 22)

zsúpfedél

p_l_t_t_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 22)

palatető

-v-rsz-ny-g


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 22)

avarszőnyeg

k_r_m_ _


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 22)

kerámia
p_l_h_szt_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 22)

polihisztor
_p_l_n_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 23)

ápolónő

f-ly--r-t-k


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

folyóiratok

v-g-t-r--n-s


----------



## Padlijean (2008 Április 23)

vegetáriánus

k-b-l-


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

kabala

k-ty--g-t-s


----------



## Padlijean (2008 Április 23)

kutyaugatás

g-p-lt-r-t-s


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

gépeltérítés

v-lk-nk-t-r-s


----------



## Fernei (2008 Április 23)

vulkánkitörés
sz-v-h-h-t-


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

szavahihető

f-l--r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

falióra

f_l_lj_r_


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

felüljáró

s-f-lv-n-


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

sífelvonó

-l-v--l-j


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

olivaolaj

_sz_b_r_ck


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

őszibarack

v-ll-nyk-pcs-l-


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

villanykapcsoló

k_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

kereszteződés

sz-ll-m-d-z-s


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

szellemidézés

t-t-t-r-sz


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

tetőterasz

-r-t-zsd-


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

árutőzsde

-lt-zt-t-n-


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

öltöztetőnő

p-lg-rm-st-r


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

polgármester

_t_p_t_s


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

útépítés

k-k-szd--


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

kókuszdió

-g-r-sz-lyv


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

egerészölyv

-r-kk-v-l-s-g


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

örökkévalóság 

v-r-zs-r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

varázserő

_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

apróhirdetés

k_lcscs_m_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

kulcscsomó 

g-m-sz-b-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

gumiszoba

_st_
m_s_


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

gumiszoba

r_kl_m_c__


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

reklamáció



> _st_
> m_s_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

esti mese

v-rv-r-s


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

Bocsi Wulfi!

vérvörös

b_f_g_d_ k_p_ss_g


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

befogadóképesség

sz-n-szp-l-nt-


----------



## Lilliana (2008 Április 23)

szinészpalánta

r_m_km_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

remekmű

m-nk--r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

munkaerő

semmi gond 

v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

viharfelhő

m-l-t-s-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

malátasör

h_j_t_r_tt


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 23)

hajótörött

r-d---d-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

rádióadás

_jt_._rny_


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

ejtőernyő

sz-ml-l-tv-lt-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

szemléletváltás

m_rh_l_bsz_r


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

marhalábszár

b-zs-r-zs-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

bazsarózsa

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## fraulaine (2008 Április 23)

bárányfelhő

sz_rk_l_b


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

szarkaláb

b-g-cs-g-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

búgócsiga

h_._k_


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

hóeke

-szt-lt-rs-s-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

asztaltársaság

b_gr_cs_rd_


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 23)

bögrecsárda

t-lp-n-ll-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

talponálló

_r_szcs_t_rn_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 23)

ereszcsatorna

k-z-ns-g-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 23)

közönséges


_ll_ _l_j


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 23)

illoolaj

j-zm-np-rf-m


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 23)

jázminparfüm

_ll_l_mp_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 23)

allolampa

c-r-z-h-gy-


----------



## vicar (2008 Április 23)

ceruzahegye

_o_o_t_r_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 23)

gipsi queen írta:


> allolampa
> 
> c-r-z-h-gy-


 
ceruzahegy

l_ft_kn_


----------



## vicar (2008 Április 23)

Wulfi írta:


> ceruzahegy
> 
> l_ft_kn_




meg ott a GY utan volt egy vonal....

ceruzahegye

_o_o_t_r_t_


----------



## KriszTom (2008 Április 23)

liftakna
_rch_d_ _


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 23)

orchidea

ny-r-v-s-l-t


----------



## babomamo (2008 Április 23)

nyáriviselet
m_r_l_g_s


----------



## KriszTom (2008 Április 23)

merőleges

cs_k_l_d_


----------



## edcsa8 (2008 Április 23)

csokoládé

M_d_r


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 23)

madár, modor , meder


-ngy-lh-j


----------



## edcsa8 (2008 Április 23)

angyalhaj

k_z_l_b_d_


----------



## juti78 (2008 Április 23)

kézilabda
l_b_k_k_


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 23)

libikóka

c_c_f_r_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 23)

cicafarok

t-m-g-t-s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 24)

tomegutas

l-ft-z-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

4333-ra:
támogatás

4334-re:
liftezés

sz_b_d_s_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 24)

szabadeses

-k-sk-d-s


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 24)

okoskodás

t_h_nt_j


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 24)

tehéntej

v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 24)

villanykorte

-g-szs-g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

egészség

_lb_tr_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 24)

albatrosz

f_szt_v_ls_g


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 24)

fesztávolság

-k-r-tl-g-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

akaratlagos


t-r-lm-tl-n


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 24)

türelmetlen

l-p-kr-c


----------



## lamus (2008 Április 24)

lópokróc

b-r-ts-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 24)

barátság

h_z_g_zd_


----------



## morenka (2008 Április 24)

f__t_l


----------



## lamus (2008 Április 24)

házigazda 

p-r-f-t-bl-


----------



## Vilmoskörte (2008 Április 24)

lelketlenség


_ll_tk_nz_s


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 24)

állatkínzás

p_r_b_l__nt_nn_


----------



## Andris1982 (2008 Április 25)

parabolaantenna

k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 25)

kéziszótár

k_rtv_r_s


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 25)

kertváros


k_zkr_m


----------



## Andris1982 (2008 Április 25)

kézkrém

h_b_j_v_t_


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 25)

hibajavító

p_r_tl_n_l


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 25)

páratlanul

h-jt-k-ny-r


----------



## Andris1982 (2008 Április 25)

hajtűkanyar

gy_m_lcs_t_l


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 25)

gyümölcstál

j_v_d_l_m__d_


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 25)

jövedelemadó

r_szv_nyt_rs_s_g


----------



## asa (2008 Április 25)

részvénytársaság

m_rt_kt_l_n


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 25)

mértéktelen

f_nym_s_l_g_p


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 25)

fénymásológép

k_rd_g_n


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 25)

kardigán

t_l_f_nsz_m


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 25)

telefonszám

t_vk_pcs_l_s


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 25)

távkapcsoló

_r__spl_k_t


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 25)

távkapcsolá*s )*

óriásplakát

_z_n_t


----------



## Gaba86 (2008 Április 25)

távkapcsolás  bocs

üzenet

h_tv_g_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 25)

hétvége

k_b_l_


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 25)

kabala

c_k_rr_p_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 26)

cukorrépa

j_h_rf_


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 26)

juharfa

k_lcsly_k


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 26)

kulcslyuk

l_h_t_s_g


----------



## AMS (2008 Április 26)

lehetőség

sz_v_m_t_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 26)

szivómotor

sz-b-n-v-ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 26)

szobanövény

t_llp_h_


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 26)

tollpihe


p-rn-h-z-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 26)

párnahuzat

g_ll_v_l_st_


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 26)

góllővőlista


p-l-t-k-sp-ly-


----------



## borcika (2008 Április 26)

politikuspálya

-dz-t-b-r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 26)

edzotabor

-nn-p


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 26)

unnep

K-L-T-T-R-NY


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 27)

kilátótorony

_b_d 
50 
m_t_r
m_g_s_n

(egy érdekes hír kapcsán)


----------



## klne2 (2008 Április 27)

ebéd 50 méter magasan

b_z_l_m


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Április 27)

bizalom
k_ny_rk_s_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 27)

kenyerkosar

p-r-l-sl-ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 29)

pörölős, porolós, párolós, pirulós, lány, lény?


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 29)

Wulfi írta:


> pörölős, porolós, párolós, pirulós, lány, lény?


 
vagy valamilyen őslény? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 29)

sylv írta:


> vagy valamilyen őslény? :mrgreen:


 
gipsi ma már járt a CH-n.... remélem, nem haragszik meg, ha továbblépek...

_gyt_rn_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 29)

Wulfi írta:


> gipsi ma már járt a CH-n.... remélem, nem haragszik meg, ha továbblépek...
> 
> _gyt_rn_


 
hmm... agytorna legyen, vagy ágytorna? 

k--t-k-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 29)

kaotikus

d--d-lm-n-t


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Április 29)

diadalmenet

-d--ll-n-r


----------



## drammy (2008 Április 29)

adóellenőr
-e-t-r--a-á-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 30)

bjasmin írta:


> diadalmenet
> 
> -d--ll-n-r


adóellenőr

_js_gk_h_rd_


----------



## sylv (2008 Április 30)

újságkihordó

-kr-ssz-k-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 30)

ökrösszekér

v_ssz_rt_g_l_t


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 30)

visszértágulat

l_p_sm_z


----------



## tamasbogar (2008 Április 30)

lépesméz

k_rb_t_tt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 30)

karbatett

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Április 30)

szamárlétra

cs_d_sz_rv_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 30)

csodaszarvas

-l-f-l--


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 1)

alufólia 

l_g_ _


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 1)

logia

sz-p-r-r-s


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 1)

gipsi queen írta:


> logia
> 
> sz-p-r-r-s


 
szupererős

m_j_l_s


----------



## alive (2008 Május 1)

majális

k_sz_nt_


----------



## Judy Angel (2008 Május 1)

majális

f_cs_v_r


----------



## Judy Angel (2008 Május 1)

köszöntő

k_l_z


----------



## alive (2008 Május 1)

kalóz

k_ny_l_m


----------



## Judy Angel (2008 Május 1)

kényelem

_v_d_


----------



## alive (2008 Május 1)

ovoda

t_r_ny


----------



## Judy Angel (2008 Május 1)

torony

b_bl_v_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 1)

óvoda

b_ _l_g_ _


----------



## alive (2008 Május 1)

biológia

m_j_n_z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 2)

majonéz

f_v_rl_v_l


----------



## zanda (2008 Május 2)

repülőgép

gy_r_kn_p


----------



## zanda (2008 Május 2)

fuvarlevél

m_j_l_s


----------



## zanda (2008 Május 2)

repülőgép

h_l_st_


----------



## Millefeuille (2008 Május 2)

halastó

m_j_m


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 2)

majom
h_ngl_m_z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 2)

hanglemez

sn_._k_r
v_l_gb_jn_ks_g


----------



## Zsu70 (2008 Május 2)

snooker világbajnokság (?)

sz_p_rsz_n_k_s s_b_ss_g


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 2)

szuperszónikussebesség

kl_ _nt_r_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 2)

klientura

p-rk-pcs-l-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 2)

párkapcsolat


-r-n-l-k-d-l-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 3)

aranylakodalom?

ny_tv_t_rm_


----------



## Clyde (2008 Május 3)

nyitvatermő
_sz_k_-s_rk


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 3)

Északisark

d_ _gn_szt_k_


----------



## Clyde (2008 Május 3)

diagnosztika
s_b_zh_t_s_g


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Május 3)

sebezhetőség

l_ _ny_ny_


----------



## dwicky (2008 Május 3)

leányanya

k_sk_b_t


----------



## loveinlove (2008 Május 3)

bé-k-ss-g


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 3)

dwicky írta:


> k_sk_b_t


 
kiskabát


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 3)

loveinlove írta:


> bé-k-ss-g


 
békesség (?)

_ny_kn_pj_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Május 3)

anyáknapja

h--d-l-m


----------



## experte (2008 Május 4)

hiedelem


----------



## experte (2008 Május 4)

t_n_t_k_pz_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 4)

tanítóképző

experte, ha szeretnéd gyorsan megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást, nézz be a Jelenléti ív c. topikba. Szintén itt, a Szójátékok között találod. 

s_r_z_tf_gg_


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Május 4)

sorozatfüggő

m-nd-n-v-l-


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 4)

mondanivaló

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 4)

klne2 írta:


> m_s_g_t_g_p


mosogatógép

sz_v_t_ss_g


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 4)

szavatosság

_d_s_ny_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Május 4)

édesanya

f_ _t_l_t_sz_r


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 4)

Repülőgép

L_b_m_j


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 4)

Repülőgép
_a_a_a


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 4)

libamáj
k_cs_t_j_s


----------



## carly (2008 Május 4)

kacsatojás

l_dg_g_


----------



## panda21 (2008 Május 4)

lúdgége

b_r_mf__dv_r


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 4)

baromfiudvar
s-rg-cs-k-


----------



## carly (2008 Május 5)

sárgacsikó

t_r_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 5)

terasz

cs_d_lj_r_s


----------



## experte (2008 Május 5)

csődeljárás

n_gy_u_ty_


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 5)

bjasmin írta:


> édesanya
> 
> f_ _t_l_t_sz_r




fiatalitószer


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 5)

experte írta:


> csődeljárás
> 
> 
> Folytatjuk,ahol abbamaradt,csak potoltam egy megfejtést jobban figyeljünk!
> ...


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 10)

nagykutya??

ha nem, kérlek, add fel legközelebb

b_k_p_p_


----------



## S.o.f.i.a (2008 Május 10)

békepipa

t_r_l_m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 10)

turelem

-mb-r-k-pcs-l-t


----------



## andi04 (2008 Május 10)

emberikapcsolat

t_r_lk_z_


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 10)

törülköző

v_l_sz_n_s_g


----------



## Magdi59 (2008 Május 10)

Nicole2003 írta:


> cukorrépagyár
> 
> 
> l_lk_tl_ns_g


lelketlenség

b_r_át_ág


----------



## Magdi59 (2008 Május 10)

gmiki írta:


> törülköző
> 
> v_l_sz_n_s_g


valószínűség

e_k_pz_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 10)

Magdi59 írta:


> valószínűség
> 
> e_k_pz_lh_t_tl_n


elképzelhetetlen

i-o-a-o-ó-a


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 10)

e_k_pz_lh_t_tl_n
_lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n
elképzelhetetlen


t_l_b_r


Jól összezavartál, nem elég, hogy előveszel egy tavaly novemberi üzenetet
de meg a szabálynak is ellentmond a feladatod (hagyjuk ki a magánhangzókat)
Úgy latom az első problémát észrevetted (egyébként ugyanebbe a hibába estél
a *Csak egyetlen betűt változtass meg *–ben is)
Most a _lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n helyett e_k_pz_lh_t_tl_n –t irtál szerintem
Ja és még egy érdekesség: Szólánc (utolsó betűvel új szó) – neked: lavina -> veszély


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 10)

Térjünk át mássalhangzók kihagyására ? Ez jóval nehezebb lesz, de szerintem a téma indító privilégiuma.

Egyébként:
irodalomóra


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 11)

gmiki írta:


> e_k_pz_lh_t_tl_n
> _lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n
> elképzelhetetlen
> 
> ...


 
telebar

-k-z-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 11)

ékezetek?

t_szt_l_t

4462-re, már van ilyen topik, _._ó_i_a_ó a címe


----------



## aZsolt (2008 Május 11)

tisztelet

v_ssz_t_rt_m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 11)

visszatartom 

m-g-rt-s


----------



## aZsolt (2008 Május 11)

megértés

k_gy_l_m


----------



## zamboilona (2008 Május 11)

aZsolt írta:


> megértés
> 
> k_gy_l_m



kegyelem

m_l_g_gy


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 11)

melegágy

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 11)

nyakkendo

p-zs-m-zs-r


----------



## Piroslufi (2008 Május 11)

pizsamazsúr

k-f-k-t-


----------



## calvez (2008 Május 11)

lelketlenség

g_r_zd_s_g


----------



## calvez (2008 Május 11)

kefekötő

f-l-br-szt-tt


----------



## Magdi59 (2008 Május 11)

calvez írta:


> kefekötő
> 
> f-l-br-szt-tt


felébresztett

n_ak_t_k_rt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 11)

nyakatekert

l_h_te_l_n_l


----------



## Magdi59 (2008 Május 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyakatekert
> 
> l_h_te_l_n_l


 
lehetetlenül ?

l_th_t_t_a_u-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 11)

láthatatlanul

k_v_rt_u_t_a


----------



## aZsolt (2008 Május 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> láthatatlanul
> 
> k_v_rt_u_t_a


 
Ez a játék bizony megakadt! Biztos, hogy jó a feladvány? Vagy...
k_v_rtk_ty_ ?

kivertkutya?

p_lm_h_z


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 12)

palmahaz

r-gg-l-k-v--


----------



## aZsolt (2008 Május 12)

reggelikávém

k_nc_rt_lm_ny


----------



## buzaszem (2008 Május 12)

koncertélmény
d_z_x_r_b_n_k_e_n_a_


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Május 12)

dezoxiribonukleinsav


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Május 12)

v_szh_lyz_t


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Május 12)

calvez írta:


> lelketlenség
> 
> g_r_zd_s_g



garázdaság

g_r_z_t_t_


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 12)

T.Sophie írta:


> v_szh_lyz_t


 
vészhelyzet

p_rk_pcs_l_t


----------



## aZsolt (2008 Május 12)

párkapcsolat

h_z_ss_gt_r_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 12)

hazassagtars

f-l-lm-l-


----------



## aZsolt (2008 Május 12)

gipsi queen írta:


> hazassagtars
> 
> f-l-lm-l-


 
Bocsánat, de ez sehogyan sem lehet - a szabályok szerint a magánhangzókat nem írjuk ki!
h_z_ss_gt_r_ = házasságtörő
...a feladványod fent hagyom, én nem tudom... lehet, hogy itt sem csak magánhangzó van jelölve?

f-l-lm-l-


----------



## emu123 (2008 Május 12)

felülmúló

-nt-sz-c--l-s


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 12)

antiszociális

k_r_k_gy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 12)

kerékagy

_rd_kk_pv_s_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 13)

érdekképviselet

v_szt_h_ly


----------



## emu123 (2008 Május 13)

vesztőhely
sz_k_sr_ndsz_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

szökésrendszer

n-pv-s-l-t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

népviselet

b_rt_nl_z_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

börtönlázadás

-tc-b-l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

utcabál

n_d_st_str_nd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

nudistastrand

d-l-b-b


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Május 13)

délibáb

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 13)

billentyűzet

f_kv_r_nd_r


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 13)

fekvőrendőr


-tb-rk-l-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 13)

útburkolat

k_k_r_c_l_szt


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 13)

kukoricaliszt

p-ks-t-m-ny


----------



## hexi (2008 Május 13)

péksütemény

_rz_k_nys_g


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 13)

érzékénység
k_r_szt_p_


----------



## gyimano (2008 Május 13)

keresztapa

l_v_rd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 13)

lovarda

f-c-m-cs


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 13)

focimeccs


t-t-mr-h-v-s


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 13)

Ile57 írta:


> focimeccs
> 
> 
> t-t-mr-h-v-s


tetemrehívás

-l-pt-r-l-t


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 14)

Alapterület

v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## BoraBora (2008 Május 14)

virágoskert

m_tsz__lló


----------



## Paco (2008 Május 14)

metszőolló
cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 14)

csillagvizsgáló
t_d_t_l_tt_


----------



## asztrologika (2008 Május 14)

repülőgép
n_v_t_s


----------



## asztrologika (2008 Május 14)

tudatalatti
n_v_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 14)

nevetés

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 14)

kutyaszorto

m-s-g-p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 14)

mosógép

m_l_g_gy


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 14)

melegagy

gy-r-kp-l-nk-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 14)

gyerekpelenka

h_ngt_mp_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 14)

hangtompító

_gy_ns_lyv_szt_s


----------



## Watford (2008 Május 14)

egyensúlyvesztés

p_ly_z_t


----------



## livia51 (2008 Május 14)

Egyensúlyvesztés

m-csk-j-t-k


----------



## livia51 (2008 Május 14)

pályázat

sz-r-ncs-j-t-k


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 14)

macskajáték

z_r_v_zsg_


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 14)

szerencsejáték 

az elöbbi marad, mégegyszer irom:

z_r_v_zsg_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 14)

záróvizsga

v_rs_sk_t_t


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 14)

verseskötet

sz_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 14)

szellemvasút

cs_sz_l_p_p_r


----------



## edios (2008 Május 14)

csiszolópapír

d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 14)

dezaxoribonukleonsav

l-t-sz-m-v-g


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 14)

látószemüveg
v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 15)

vasalódeszka
-r-nygy-r-


----------



## levendula:) (2008 Május 15)

repülőgép


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 15)

aniko45 írta:


> vasalódeszka
> -r-nygy-r-


 
aranygyűrű

_r_._sp_t_n


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 15)

oriaspiton

sz-m-t-sk-k-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 15)

szemeteskuka

h-m-kd-n-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 15)

homokdűne

_d_sh_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 15)

édeshabú??

-r-ny-h-l-cs-k-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 15)

aranyhalacska

f-k-t-k-v--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 15)

feketekávé?

Enikő, adáshiba volt a feladvány...kiss

sz_nkr_n_sz_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 15)

szinkroniszas.....?/jo?/

-rt-lm-z-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 15)

majdnem 
szinkronúszás

értelmezés

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 15)

Antikbakfis írta:


> majdnem
> szinkronúszás
> 
> értelmezés
> ...


 
borkóstoló

köszi, Antikbakfis kiss

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## livia51 (2008 Május 15)

Wulfi írta:


> borkóstoló
> 
> köszi, Antikbakfis kiss
> 
> zs_ml_m_rzs_


zsemlemorzsa
r-nt-ott h-s


----------



## levendula:) (2008 Május 15)

lelketlenség


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 15)

livia51 írta:


> zsemlemorzsa
> r-nt-ott h-s


 
rántotthús


l-v-g-v-t-l


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 15)

levegovetel

b-r-t-k-pcs-l-t


----------



## Bundik (2008 Május 15)

baráti kapcsolat
f_gy_k_r_


----------



## tbertha (2008 Május 15)

fogyókúra

k-p-szt-s t-szt-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 15)

kaposztas teszta

sz-vb-n-l-s


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 15)

szivbénulás
k-t-s-zl-t


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 15)

aniko45 írta:


> szivbénulás
> k-t-s-zl-t


kétes üzlet

f-t-m-v-sz-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 15)

fotóművészet


T-nd-r-rsz-g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 16)

Tündérország

p_n_kr_h_m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 16)

panikroham

l-h-l-tv-k-ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 16)

leheletvékony

t_d_spr_b_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 16)

tudáspróba

f_lf_d_z_s


----------



## Brigi_ (2008 Május 16)

felfedezés
_tl_t_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 16)

ötletes

_lt_ny


----------



## drammy (2008 Május 16)

öltöny
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 17)

kirakatáru?


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 17)

vagy: karikatúra

t_rt_s_t_sz_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 17)

klne2 írta:


> vagy: karikatúra
> 
> t_rt_s_t_sz_r


 
igazad van, köszi! kiss

tartósítószer

m_jg_l_sk_


----------



## myszty (2008 Május 17)

májgaluska
n_m_nkl_t_r_


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 17)

nomenklatura
v-gyv-ll-m-s-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 17)

vágyvillamosa

b-t-r-szt-l-s


----------



## Blangyal (2008 Május 17)

bútorasztalos


----------



## Blangyal (2008 Május 17)

m-t-m-t-k-t-n-r


----------



## Matizka (2008 Május 17)

matematikatanár

v-l-nk-lcs


----------



## melanie1974 (2008 Május 18)

volánkulcs (???)
h-zz-sz-l-s


----------



## barbi1 (2008 Május 18)

melanie1974 írta:


> volánkulcs (???)
> h-zz-sz-l-s



hozzászólás

f_tn_ss


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 18)

fitness

(lehet, hogy kimaradt egy betű... violinkulcs?)

k_rty_b_rl_ng


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 18)

kártyabarlang

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## mecenka (2008 Május 18)

szerencsejáték

_ö_pe_a_c_a

kisméretű, ragadozó, bajszos halfaj


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 18)

törpeharcsa

gl_r_._


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 18)

glória

k-zf-g-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 18)

kézfogás

h_ngsz_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 18)

hangszóró


d-bv-r-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 18)

dogvero

kl-sz-k-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 18)

klasszikus

h_r_mh_lgy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 18)

háremhölgy

p-rv-l-szt-s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 18)

Wulfi írta:


> klasszikus
> 
> h_r_mh_lgy


Koszonom a megertesedet a helyes irasrol.kiss


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 18)

párválasztás

szívesen :-D

n_sz_nd_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 18)

nászinduló

t_ncz_n_


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 18)

Eniko05 t_ncz_n_[/quote írta:


> tánczene
> 
> v_rb_nk_s z_n_


----------



## maxlevelvon (2008 Május 18)

verbunkos zene

l_kő_g_á_


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 18)

maxlevelvon írta:


> verbunkos zene
> 
> l_kő_g_á_



lökő?ugrás?
 ez volna?

c-k-rb-t-g


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 18)

cukorbeteg

k_rt_np_p_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 18)

kartonpapir

sz-msz-dh-z


----------



## martonana (2008 Május 18)

lolácska írta:


> cukorbeteg
> 
> k_rt_np_p_r


 
kartonpapír

t_lt_t_ll


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 18)

repülőgép

_z_stl_nc


----------



## maxlevelvon (2008 Május 18)

ezüstlánc

k_n__m_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

martonana írta:


> kartonpapír
> 
> t_lt_t_ll




bocsi, erre nem volt megfejtés:

töltőtoll


p_zs_tsz_ny_g


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 19)

pászitszőnyeg
v_kl_rm_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 19)

vaklárma

m_l_gsz_ndv_cs


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 19)

melegszendvics
k_pk_r_t


----------



## martonana (2008 Május 19)

képkeret

r_jzt_bl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

rajztábla

t_bl_b_r_


----------



## martonana (2008 Május 19)

táblabíró

j_gyz_tf_z_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

jegyzetfüzet


K_dv_sk_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 19)

kedveskedő?

l_dt_ll


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

lúdtoll

p_ntsz_rz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 19)

pontszerzés

h_tk_zs_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

hitközség

h_rm_tcs_pp


----------



## martonana (2008 Május 19)

harmatcsepp

l_v_nd_l__g


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 19)

levendulaág

m-s-v-l-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

mesevilág

sz_rv_sh_b_


----------



## lilig (2008 Május 19)

lelketlenség
v_k_c_ _


----------



## lilig (2008 Május 19)

Bocsánat, rosszat írtam. A jó megoldás (remélem): szerveshiba. A feladvány maradjon 
v_k_c_ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

lilig írta:


> Bocsánat, rosszat írtam. A jó megoldás (remélem): szerveshiba. A feladvány maradjon
> v_k_c_ _



illetve: szarvashiba...kiss

vakáció


t_l_p_l_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 19)

település

s_jt_h_b_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 19)

sajtohiba

b-ld-gs-g


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 19)

sajtóhiba
p_ll_ng_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

gipsi queen írta:


> sajtohiba
> 
> b-ld-gs-g



boldogság

l_nyk_r_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 19)

lanykeres

sz-rt-rt-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

szertartás

sz_rv_rh_b_


----------



## Artemisz48 (2008 Május 19)

szerverhiba

l-nch-t


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 20)

Artemisz48 írta:


> szerverhiba
> 
> l-nch-t


 
talán LANchat 

z-kn-st-pp-l-s


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 20)

zoknistoppolás
sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 20)

számológép

p-zsg-sp-h-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 20)

pezsgőspohár

t_zr_._d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

tűzriadó

k_nyh_m_l_c


----------



## magdolna68 (2008 Május 20)

konyhamalac

u_os_o


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 20)

konyhamalac

l_g_t_rs_s_g

magdolna, itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni, van olyan topik, ahol a magánhangzókat, sőt olyan is, ahol tetszés szerint lehet megadni, elhagyni a betűket. további jó játékot! üdv. zsofi


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

vakáció
m_gr_ml_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 20)

megromlik

l_g_t_rs_s_g


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

légitársaság
_p_r_t_n_l_


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 20)

iparitanuló
b_ly_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## torpinduri (2008 Május 20)

bélyeggyűjtemény
k_nd_ll_p_rk_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

kandallópárkány


n-gy-rd-m-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 20)

nagyerdemu

pl-szt-k--s-b-sz-t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

plasztikai sebészet


cs-p-rk-g-mb-


----------



## torpinduri (2008 Május 20)

csiperkegomba

g_mb_st_f_j


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

gombostűfej


sz-vk-sz-r--r


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

szívkoszoruér
k_r_mb_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 20)

szívkoszorúér
karambolos

cs_p_tm_nk_


----------



## torpinduri (2008 Május 20)

csapatmunka

sz_r_ncs_cs_ll_g


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

csapatmunka
k_z_rz_t


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

szerencsecsillag


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 20)

Farkas64 írta:


> csapatmunka
> k_z_rz_t


közérzet
cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 20)

csodabogar

b-g-rh-t-


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 20)

bogárhátú
_z_stf_ny_


----------



## torpinduri (2008 Május 20)

ezüstfényű
sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

szerelemgyerek


z-n-b-n-


----------



## torpinduri (2008 Május 20)

zenebona

_zl_sf_c_m


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

ízlésficam


b-rk-t-r-l-m


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

birkatürelem
r_g_n_r_l_d_s


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

Farkas64 írta:


> birkatürelem
> r_g_n_r_l_d_s


regenerálódás
r_szv_nyt_rs_s_g


----------



## wito (2008 Május 20)

részvénytársaság

m_gh_t_r_z_s


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

meghatározás
l_gk_nd_c__n_l_


----------



## wito (2008 Május 20)

légkondicionáló

k_r_k_szt_l


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 20)

kerekasztal
-d-m-r-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

időmérő


-k-szt-f-h-m-r


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

akasztófahumor
t_m_gk_zl_k_d_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

tömegközlekedés


h-ngy-sz-rg-lm-


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 20)

hangyaszorgalmú

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

asztalterítő


m-kr-f-npr-b-


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 20)

mikrofonpróba

g_b_n_p_h_ly


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

gabonapehely
m_n_s_g_t_r_ny_t_s_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

gabonapehely


cs-k-l-d-t-rm-l-k


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 20)

csokoládétörmelék

fr_nc_ _ k_rty_


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 20)

franciakártya
-dv-r-b-l-nd


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 21)

udvaribolond

m_csk_._l_m


----------



## dorian2003 (2008 Május 21)

macskaálom


----------



## dorian2003 (2008 Május 21)

t_nd_rm_s_


----------



## nortx (2008 Május 21)

lélektelenség

k_nti_ent_li_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 21)

dorian2003 írta:


> t_nd_rm_s_


 
tündérmese
(kontinentális)

k_t_lh_gcs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 21)

Wulfi írta:


> tündérmese
> 
> k_t_lh_gcs_



kötélhágcsó


_r_pr_b_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 21)

erőpróba

_l_tm_nt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 21)

életmentő

k_r_ssz_nv_d_ly


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 21)

káros szenvedély

t_zk_r_szts_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 21)

tűzkeresztség

b_n_nk_zt_rs_s_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 21)

banánköztársaság

h_ltv_rs_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 21)

holtverseny

k_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 21)

kerekpartura

v-rs-ny-gy-l-ss-g


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 21)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kapar
> 
> H_ml_t


Hamlet


----------



## wito (2008 Május 21)

versenyegyenlőség
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 21)

karikatúra

z_ng_r_v_rs_ny


----------



## wito (2008 Május 21)

zongoraverseny
k_v_lts_g


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 21)

zongoraverseny

v- -l-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 21)

viola

t-v-r-t


----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 21)

távirat

sz-r-cs-nd--


----------



## szavanna (2008 Május 21)

távirat

h-ngv-rs-ny


----------



## szavanna (2008 Május 21)

szerecsenydió

d-l-rd-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 21)

dalarda

sz-mb-t-st-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 21)

szombat este


f-rcm-nk-


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 21)

fércmunka

k-z-ns-g-s


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 21)

aniko45 írta:


> fércmunka
> 
> k-z-ns-g-s


közönséges

-js-g-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

újságíró

sz_n_t_


----------



## Szívhang (2008 Május 22)

szonáta

k-r-ng-z-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

korongozó


k_t_lh_z_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 22)

kotelhuzas

b-j-sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

bajúsz

h_nv_d_


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

honvédő

K_r_ö_ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

karkötő

d_r_lts_g


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

derültség 

_t_o_o_á_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> karkötő
> 
> d_r_lts_g


 
derültség

z_p_r_s_


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

záporeső

_t_o_o_á_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

nevetni írta:


> záporeső
> 
> _t_o_o_á_


 
itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni, a magánhangzókat elhagyni....


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

Rendicsek akkor azt irom

á_s_r_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

átsorolás?

gy_r_kzs_v_j


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

Igen jó megfejtés  jeeee

gyerekzsivaj

B_b_k_l_n_ _e


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 22)

babakelengye

h-l-szf-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

halászfalu

f_k_b_r


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

halászfalu

K-cs-cs-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

kacsacsőr

f_k_b_r


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 22)

fókabőr

-b-dr-nd-l-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

ebédrendelés

l_p_sh_b_


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

Lépéshiba

M-ly-ü-ő-á-a


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

mélyhűtőláda

f_gy_nct_l_p


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 22)

nevetni írta:


> Lépéshiba
> 
> M-ly-ü-ő-á-a


 
ne haragudj, hogy újra szólok, de az öt esetből mindössze egyszer sikerült a magánhangzókat és a mássalhangzókat szétválogatnod...  picikét figyelj légy szíves!


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 22)

fegyenctelep

g-l-mbt-j-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

galamtojás

p_tty_sl_bd_


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

Galambtojás

A-t-sz-r-l-


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

Pötyöslabda

T-rs-sj-t-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

társasjáték


sz_v_g_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

szövegelés?

k_t_l_ss_g


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

Szövegelés

H_m_rzs_k


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

KÖtelesség
H_m_rzs_k


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 22)

kötelesség
humorzsák

r-p-l-h-l


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

kötelesség

p-p-cs


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

Pipacs
Repülőhal
Sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

repülöhal

-r-d-h-z


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

szerencsétlenség

sz-k-m-nd-


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

hű ez nehéz ezt nem tudom :S


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

szókimondó de mi az _r_d_h_z


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

irodaház 

b-h-c


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

bohóc IRODAHÁZ - JÓ VOLT!!
_rd_szl_k


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

erdészlak

k-sc-p-


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

kiscipő 

b_v_s_r_l_s


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

bevásárolás

k-ár-s-t-s


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

ÉS AZ AZ Á? 
kiárusítás

_rl_sz_ll_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

árleszállítás

h_ngy_b_ly


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

árleszállítás

f-nyk-p


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

hangyaboly
k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

fénykép
k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

hangyaboly

sz-m-r-f-z


----------



## itt_marti (2008 Május 22)

szomorúfűz
k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

kakukkosora

cs-k-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

csikó

k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

karikásostor

s-nd-szn-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

sündisznó

_ln_v


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 22)

Wulfi írta:


> sündisznó
> 
> _ln_v


 

álnév (?)

m-kv-r-g


----------



## blossmoon (2008 Május 22)

mákvirág

p_st_f_._k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

postafiók

g_z_l_rc


----------



## sylv (2008 Május 22)

gázálarc

g-t-rh-r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 22)

gitarhur

tr-mb-t-h-ng


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

trombitahang

k_t_dr_l_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 22)

trombitahang

gy-r-d-szk-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

gyúródeszka

k_t_dr_l_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 22)

katedrális

_l_lm_sz_r


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 22)

klne2 írta:


> _l_lm_sz_r


 
élelmiszer

h_b_st_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

habostorta

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Május 22)

kenyérpirító
v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

villanykörte

_l_j_sp_pr_k_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

olajospaprika

sz _z l _b_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

ny_l_k_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

k_r_v_ll


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

g_sz_t_ny_s


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

v_r_ngy_sb_k_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

gy_m_lcst_rt_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

m_k_r_n_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

sz_m_v_g


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

sz_m_v_r


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

k_l_p_l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

vandu írta:


> olajospaprika
> 
> sz _z l _b_


százlábu

_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Május 22)

ólomkötény
s_v_ny_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

nem azt írtam ólomkatona

savanyu

_ll_m_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

Évicus írta:


> százlábu
> 
> _l_mk_t_n_




ólomkatona


p_kh_s_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

pókhasu

_ll_m_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

állomás

k_r_sk_d_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

kereskedés

b_lh_p_ _c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

bolhapiac

k_k_gy_jt_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

kukagyüjtő

g_l_r_ _


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

galéria

z.l.gh.z


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

zálogház

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

borospince
t_rdh_jl_t


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

térdhajlat

.l.cs.rn.k


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

előcsarnok
h_l_g_t


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

halogat

k.ll.g..m


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

kollégium
k_ny_rv_g_


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

kenyérvágó

d.bp.rg.s


----------



## szabi0101 (2008 Május 22)

dobpergés

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 22)

számítógép

m_n_t_r


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 22)

monitor

a_t_v_r_e_y


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

autóverseny

t_ _s_t_m_ny


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 22)

teasütemény

u_r_l_k_t_l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

ugrálókötél

_sz_g_m_


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 22)

az előző ugrálókötél


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 22)

úszógumi

ma_h_pö_k_l_


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 22)

úszógumi
k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 22)

marhapörkölt

p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

paradicsom

g_m_sk_t


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 22)

gémeskút

g_mn_z_ _m


----------



## szavanna (2008 Május 22)

gimnázium

d--sk-l-cs


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

dióskalács

.ll.tk.rt


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

állatkert
h_b_sz_v_cs


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

habszivacs

.r..szt.l


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

iróasztal
b_lh_p__c


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

bolhapiac

b.ll.nty.z.t


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

billentyüzet
m_k_sn_dl_


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

mákosnudli

h.l.sz.b.


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

hálószoba
r_nt_ttcs_rk_


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

rántottcsirke

fr.nc...gy


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

franciaágy
g_m_l_p_d_


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

gumilepedő


m.n.t.r


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

monitor
s_rg_r_p_


----------



## csibe80 (2008 Május 22)

sárgarépa

.jj.l.sz.kr.ny


----------



## vandu (2008 Május 22)

éjjeliszekrény
f__k


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 22)

fiók

k-h-z-g-mb


----------



## livia51 (2008 Május 23)

kihúzógomb

v-nz-s


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

Vonzás

V-t-rl-sh-j-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 23)

vitorláshajó

s_rk_ny_r_g_t_s


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

sárkányeregetés
k-p-szt-l-v-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 23)

káposztaleves

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## Ilus6 (2008 Május 23)

barázdabillegető
l_v_lp_p_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 23)

levélpapír

f_lk_sz_l_s


----------



## Ilus6 (2008 Május 23)

felkészülés
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

tengerpart
l_l__m


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

liliom
b--gy-z-d-k


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

beágyazódik
_szt_ll_b


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

asztalláb
tr--ng-l-m


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

triangulum
p_nc_l_j_r_


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

pincelejáró
m-ck-j-lm-z


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 23)

mackojelmez

k-k-r- es k-tk-d-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 23)

Kukori és Kottkoda 

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 23)

mesekonyv

sz-p-r-d-l-m


----------



## dorian2003 (2008 Május 23)

szépirodalom 

t_stv_rv_r_s


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 23)

testvérváros

d_kt_t_r


----------



## Matizka (2008 Május 23)

diktátor

k_nc_ntr_t_m


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 23)

koncentrátum

t_ncl_p_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 23)

tánclépés

s_rscs_p_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 23)

sorscsapás

p_ _ck_t_t_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 23)

piackutatás

t_v_h_jcs_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

tevehajcsár

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 23)

árnyékszék
p_tr_l__ml_mp_


----------



## kr76 (2008 Május 23)

petróleumlámpa
_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

agykontroll

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## kr76 (2008 Május 23)

eszmecsere
l_l_kv_nd_rl_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

lélekvándorlás

r_ _nk_rn_c_ _


----------



## kr76 (2008 Május 23)

reinkarnáció
g_nd_l_t_lv_s_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

gondolatolvasás

t_l_p_t_ _


----------



## kr76 (2008 Május 23)

telepátia
sz_r_t_t


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 23)

repülőgép

_t_z_s


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 23)

szeretet

_t_z_s


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 23)

teditke írta:


> _t_z_s


utazás

cs_l_d_tts_g


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 23)

csalódottság

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## szisszencs (2008 Május 23)

szabadság

d_c


----------



## attila956 (2008 Május 23)

dac

b_kly_


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 23)

béklyó

p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 23)

petrezselyem

f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 24)

falinaptár

f_nyk_pt_rt_


----------



## iren vass (2008 Május 24)

fényképtartó

-s-m-nyn-pt-r


----------



## Pene (2008 Május 24)

eseménynaptár

f_rg_sz_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

forgószél

b_zt_s_t_k


----------



## czynky (2008 Május 24)

lelketlenség

g_tl_st_l_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

czynky írta:


> lelketlenség
> 
> g_tl_st_l_n


 
Szia, te mire válaszoltál? 
gátlástalan



> b_zt_s_t_k


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 24)

biztositék

t-r-ny-r-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 24)

toronyóra

b_rs_nysz_k


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 24)

bársonyszék
g_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 24)

gorkorcsolya

_l_mf_g_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

ólomfogó?

_m_szt_r_ndsz_r


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 24)

nem álom de az ólom is jó

emésztőrendszer 

_r_tn_k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 24)

eretnok

p-ll-ng-l-ny


----------



## Realley (2008 Május 24)

pillangólány

h-tf-j- s-rk-n-


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 24)

hétfejűsárkány (?)

b_sz_rk_ny


----------



## alulj (2008 Május 24)

lelketlenség

sz_t_k_t_


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 24)

szitakötő
f_jh_llg_t_


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 24)

*Beuska* írta:


> f_jh_llg_t_


fejhallgató

h_ngl_m_z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

hanglemez

k_csk_r_m


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 24)

kecskerím

_r_tts_g_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 24)

érettségi

p_tv_zsg_zt_t_


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 24)

pótvizsgáztató

_r_nyt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

iránytű

m_n_k_lt


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 24)

menekült

k_r_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 24)

kirakó

r_m_nyt_l_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

reménytelenül

t_r_nyd_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 24)

toronydarú

_ml_kf_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

emlékfüzet

_v_._szk_z


----------



## rezii (2008 Május 24)

evőeszköz

_v_k_r_


----------



## hanitti74 (2008 Május 24)

ivókúra

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 24)

árvalányhaj

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## hanitti74 (2008 Május 24)

napfelkelte

_t_nf_t_


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 24)

utánfutó

f_j_d_l_m


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Május 24)

fejedelem
k_r_v_t


----------



## hanitti74 (2008 Május 24)

fejedelem

_lt_mpl_m


----------



## hanitti74 (2008 Május 24)

kerevet 

_lt_mpl_m


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Május 24)

altemplom
f_lt_m_d_s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 25)

feltámadás

v_zk_r_szt


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Május 25)

vízkereszt
h_j_k_rt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 25)

hajókürt

j_lz_t_z


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 25)

jelzőtűz

_nd_ _nt_b_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 25)

indian tabor

m-gh-l-s


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 25)

meghűlés

_f_ny_l_kv_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 25)

afonyalekvar

f-l-k-z-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

felekezet

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 25)

fenyőtoboz

t_b_rt_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

tábortűz

v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## nimcsek (2008 Május 25)

víharfelhő

r_d__


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

rádió

_d_k_sz_l_k


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 25)

adókészülék

t_l_r_g_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

teleregény

s_rk_t_n_


----------



## vackorka4 (2008 Május 25)

sorkatona

_g_rcs_pd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

egércsapda

_c_t_s_b_rk_


----------



## vackorka4 (2008 Május 25)

ecetesuborka


s_rg_r_g_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

sárgarígó

_tc_b_l


----------



## vackorka4 (2008 Május 25)

utcabál

m_t_rcs_n_k


----------



## mmit (2008 Május 25)

vackorka4 írta:


> m_t_rcs_n_k


 motorcsónak

h_l_gb_ll_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

hőlégballon


k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 25)

kirakodóvásár

_m_kf_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

ámokfutó

l_p_s_l_ny


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 25)

lépéselőny

_rsz_ny_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 25)

erszényes

cs_pk_b_gy_


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 25)

csipkebogyó

k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 25)

kanalasgém
k_rt_f_


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Május 25)

körtefa
h_l_r_s


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Május 25)

?
Kakukkosóra
c_n_d_h_n


----------



## caterina (2008 Május 25)

canadahun

h-r-ngv-r-g


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 26)

harangvirág
cs_m_g_sz_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

csemegeszőlő

c_nk_st_rs


----------



## TempoMatt (2008 Május 26)

cinkostárs
k_sz_nt_s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 26)

csemegeszőlő

f_ly_p_rt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

TempoMatt írta:


> cinkostárs
> k_sz_nt_s


 
köszöntés
folyópart

h_ngf_lv_t_l


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 26)

hangfelvetel

t-r-ny-r-


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 26)

toronyóra

ko_m_ny_er_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

Bazsa8511 írta:


> toronyóra
> 
> ko_m_ny_er_k


 
Mielőtt beleírsz, kérlek olvassd el az első bejegyzést, néhány korábbi hozzászólást.... itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni... üdv. 

kormánykerék

v_zk_._ld_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 26)

vizko oldo

l-r-k-d-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

lerakodás?

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## rozsaszinparduc (2008 Május 26)

Wulfi írta:


> lerakodás?
> 
> b_r_nyf_lh_


baranyfelho

t_l_f_n_ssz_k-tt_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

telefonösszeköttetés

h_l_lf_l_l_m


----------



## Matizka (2008 Május 26)

halálfélelem

ny_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

nyughatatlan

m-r-t-h-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

merítőháló

h_rg_szp_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

horgászparadicsom

h-l-szl-f-z-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

halászléfőzés

_d_mk_szt_m


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

ádámkosztüm

n-d-st-str-nd-n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

nudistastrand

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 26)

hazugságvizsgáló

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 26)

szókimondó

_rc_d_l_


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 26)

árcédula

p_r_d_cs_ml_


----------



## rezii (2008 Május 26)

repülőgép

h_v_s_k


----------



## witch331 (2008 Május 27)

havasok
k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

kakukktojás
4941: paradicsomlé 

cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Május 27)

csomagolópapír

_lm_r_sz_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

almareszelő 

h_lsz_m_pt_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

halszemoptika

n_psz_r_s


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 27)

napszúrás
sz_l_r__m


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

széláram

-sz-k-


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 27)

északi
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

Bazsa8511 írta:


> napszúrás
> sz_l_r__m


 
szolárium
északi
palacsinta


_s_k_b_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

esőkabát

sz_k_v_t_tt


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 27)

szakavatott.....?jo-e?


sz-k-r-d-l-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

szakirodalom

_d_z_v_r


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

időzavar
_o_i_s_p_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

hokicsapat

m_rk_z_sl_bd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 27)

merkozeslabda

t-n-szb-jn-s-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

teniszbajnokság

m_gy_r_v_ssz_


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 27)

mogyoróvessző
b_dz_l_kv_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

bodzalekvár

sz_l_l_v_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 27)

szőlőlevél

l_v_lt_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

levéltetű

m_csk_d_r_mb_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 27)

macskadorombolás


h_z_lk_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

hízelkedés

t_llf_rg_t_


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 27)

hízelkedés

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 27)

Wulfi írta:


> hízelkedés
> 
> t_llf_rg_t_


 
tollforgató

m_z_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 27)

Wulfi írta:


> hízelkedés
> 
> t_llf_rg_t_



tollforgató

n_v_s_ncs


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

tollforgató & szerencsejáték

_o_y_d_l_m


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 27)

Norby91 írta:


> tollforgató & szerencsejáték
> 
> _o_y_d_l_m


 
bonyodalom

h_sz_k_ny_s_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

hiszékenység

f_lsz_v_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 27)

felszoveg

sz-v-gsz-rk-szt-s


----------



## gszilvi (2008 Május 27)

Szövegszerkesztés


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 27)

Félszöveg

t_nt_r_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 27)

fülszöveg....

tántorog

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 27)

mézeskalács

p_r_f_r_ _


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 27)

periféria

f_lm_r_s


----------



## Ann2008 (2008 Május 27)

repülőgép


----------



## Ann2008 (2008 Május 27)

f rg sz n p d


----------



## Ann2008 (2008 Május 27)

fekmérés


----------



## Ann2008 (2008 Május 27)

asztalos


----------



## Ann2008 (2008 Május 27)

zs n rp dl s


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

Repülőgép
_a_a_g_j


----------



## szani22 (2008 Május 27)

papagáj?

v_r_zsl_t


----------



## Angel_smile (2008 Május 27)

varázslat

h_gym_sz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 28)

hegymászás

v_g_d_szk_


----------



## Angel_smile (2008 Május 28)

vágódeszka

l_t_sz_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

látószög

f_l_lm_t_s


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Május 28)

félelmetes
_sz_g_m_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 28)

Úszógumi 

t_zm_d_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

tűzmadár


r_zs_d_mb


----------



## Banbet (2008 Május 28)

rózsadomb

k_r_g_t_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 28)

kergetőzés...kéregetőzés?

f_t_t_st


----------



## nor78 (2008 Május 28)

fűtőtest

l_pk_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 28)

lepke

p_t_rd_


----------



## dorapaletta (2008 Május 28)

petárda

p_s_a


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

posta

_l_b_str_m


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

alabástrom

(én az előző "posta-t" nem bírtam megfejteni, mert úgy tudtam, hogy a _ helyére magánhangzók kellenek :O)

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

néha így alakúl, hogy nem magánhangzó 
mesekönyv

_szj_r_s


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

észjárás )

k_sz_n_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

köszönöm

_lv_sh_t_tl_n


----------



## nor78 (2008 Május 28)

olvashatatlan

r_m_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

remélem

v_l_s_g_s


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

valóságos

r_jt_lm_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 28)

rejtelmes

-lt-k-rv-


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

eltekerve

r_ndh_gy_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

rendhagyó

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 28)

szokirako

sz-v-l-s


----------



## Marcha23 (2008 Május 28)

szavalás

h_p_h_ly


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Május 28)

Hópehely

k_ _l_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 28)

koala

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

szélmalom

v_h_rl_mp_


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 28)

viharlámpa

k_n_k_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

kánikula

k_v_r_g_p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 28)

keverőgép

p_rsz_v_


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 29)

Wulfi írta:


> keverőgép
> 
> p_rsz_v_


porszívó


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 29)

Wulfi írta:


> keverőgép
> 
> p_rsz_v_


porszívó


sz-l-nc-k-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 29)

szaloncukor

f_st_lt
h_r_ng


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

füstölt hering

k_p_ny_gf_rg_t_


----------



## Bedus (2008 Május 29)

köpönyegforgató

p_dl_ssz_b_


----------



## Yagi (2008 Május 29)

padlásszoba
t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## csillagarany (2008 Május 29)

> c_n_zm_s


 
cinizmus

b_r_t_k


----------



## csillagarany (2008 Május 29)

Yagi írta:


> t_jsz_nh_b


 tejszínhab

f_ny_f_


----------



## világ (2008 Május 29)

f_ny_f_[/quote]


fenyőfa

_v_ggy_ngy


----------



## csillagarany (2008 Május 29)

üveggyöngy

v_k_ndt_r_s


----------



## világ (2008 Május 29)

vakondtúrás

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 29)

tengeralattjaro

z-pp-l-n


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 29)

zeppelin

h_l_gb_ll_n


----------



## klne2 (2008 Május 29)

hőlégballon

t_l_r_nc_ _


----------



## szavanna (2008 Május 29)

tolarencia


-rsz-gh-t-r


----------



## szornyike (2008 Május 29)

országhatár

n_r_n_


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 29)

szornyike írta:


> országhatár
> 
> n_r_n_


narancs

k-zb-zt-ns-g


----------



## iren vass (2008 Május 30)

közbiztonság

t-nf-l-gy-l-s-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 30)

tanfelügyelőség

k_ _br_nd_lts_g


----------



## Racz (2008 Május 30)

kiábrándultság
_NT_RPR_T_C__


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 30)

interpretáció
sz_l_nn_s_t_s


----------



## világ (2008 Május 30)

szalonnasütés

_nz_tl_n


----------



## think.positive (2008 Május 30)

önzetlen
_an_d_h_n


----------



## Gyuluss (2008 Május 30)

Nicole2003 írta:


> c_n_zm_s


 
cinizmus

k_m_k_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 31)

komikus

n-v-ts-g-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 31)

nevetséges

j_t_k_ss_g


----------



## csbsi (2008 Május 31)

játékosság

k_cs_ú_ _t_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 31)

Eniko05 írta:


> nevetséges
> 
> j_t_k_ss_g


 
játékosság

j_lm_zt_rv_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 31)

jelmeztervező

n_pv_s_l_t


----------



## csbsi (2008 Május 31)

jelmeztervező

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## csbsi (2008 Május 31)

népviselet

p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 31)

paradicsom

h_gyg_r_nc


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Május 31)

paradicsom
_rd_k_ss_g


----------



## csbsi (2008 Május 31)

hegygerinc
érdekesség

ny_r_sz_n_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 31)

nyáriszünet

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 31)

tevekaraván

s_v_t_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 31)

sivatag

k_dvt_l_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 1)

kedvtelés

i_e_e_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

klne2 írta:


> kedvtelés
> 
> i_e_e_




szerintem elnézted, itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadnod...


----------



## Petymeg (2008 Június 1)

idegen

k_b_lb_r_t


----------



## imj (2008 Június 1)

Kebelbarát

p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Petymeg (2008 Június 1)

paradicsom

s_g_rh_jt_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 1)

sugarhajtas

gy-k-rl-t


----------



## cssmonika (2008 Június 1)

gyakorlat

k_z_ss_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 1)

kozosseg

s-rt-g-t-s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 1)

sértegetés

t_l_lg_t_s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 1)

találgatás

k-r-sztr-jtv-nyf-jt-


----------



## Lumbális (2008 Június 1)

keresztrejtvényfejtő


----------



## Lumbális (2008 Június 1)

g_lg_t_v_r_g


----------



## lfenyvesi (2008 Június 2)

tevehajcsár
.ll.tk.rt


----------



## lfenyvesi (2008 Június 2)

libamáj
h.gy.ld.l


----------



## lfenyvesi (2008 Június 2)

bárányhimlő
r.zs.b.k.r


----------



## lfenyvesi (2008 Június 2)

szeret
-k-r


----------



## lfenyvesi (2008 Június 2)

sakktábla
B-l-t-n


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 2)

Lumbális írta:


> g_lg_t_v_r_g


golgotavirag


j-t-ksz-b-ly


----------



## adka61 (2008 Június 2)

játékszabály

h_s_nm_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

hasonmás

- lt - r - g -


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 2)

alterego

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## magdolna68 (2008 Június 2)

kenyértörés

b_z_n_t_l_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 2)

bizonytalan

_g_szs_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

igazságos

sz - lk - k - s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 2)

majdnem....egészséges

szélkakas

s_t_g_l_pp


----------



## JohnnySamson (2008 Június 2)

sétagalopp

v_ssz__l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

JohnnySamson írta:


> sétagalopp
> 
> v_ssz__l_s


 
visszaélés

t -rv - ny - s


----------



## Matizka (2008 Június 2)

törvényes

g-mb-ly-d-tt


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 2)

gömbölyödött

k_r_k_v_s_r


----------



## janed (2008 Június 2)

gömbölyödött

_lm_csk_s_d_tt


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 2)

elmacskásodott

t_zv_n_l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 2)

tűzvonal
_s_rny_


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 2)

esernyő

B_k_l_ncs_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 2)

békalencse

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 2)

gizko52 írta:


> k_ny_rp_r_t_


kenyérpirító

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 2)

szélmalom

k_gy_ _b_rk_


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 2)

klne2 írta:


> k_gy_ _b_rk_


 
kígyóuborka

h_l_gb_ll_n


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 2)

hőlégballon
f_c_p_ly_


----------



## teditke (2008 Június 2)

focipálya

t_v_sb_rl_ng


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 3)

tavasbarlang
z_n_ _k_d_m_ _


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

zeneakadémia

_rg_n_b_k_r


----------



## brigikun87 (2008 Június 3)

orgonabokor
_sk_l_p_d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

iskolapad

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

palatábla

_v_t_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 3)

avatás

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 3)

klne2 írta:


> b_r_m_t_r


barométer

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 3)

napraforgó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

a feladott szó?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

mmit írta:


> barométer
> 
> n_pr_f_rg_



napraforgó

t_rsk_r_s_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 4)

társkereső

v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 4)

villámcsapás


m-nn-d-rg-s


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 4)

mennydörgés
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Zoegirl (2008 Június 4)

kirándulás

.ll.n.rz.s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 4)

ellenőrzés

sz-k-m-nd-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

szókimondó

_l_pr_jz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 4)

alaprajz

k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## kisildy74 (2008 Június 4)

kirakodóvásár
n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

napszemüveg

v_ll_ml_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 4)

villámlás

m_nyd_rg_s


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 4)

mennydörgés

s.r.l.s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 4)

sorolas

-d-v-szt-s-g


----------



## f.ildi (2008 Június 4)

időveszteség
m-rc-p-n


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

marcipán

_nd_g_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 4)

indigó

ny_mt_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 4)

nyomtatás


p-h-n-s


----------



## Petymeg (2008 Június 4)

pihenés

sz-lh-rf-


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 4)

Petymeg írta:


> sz-lh-rf-


 
szélhárfa

sz_n_n_th_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 5)

szenanatha

v-t-m-n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 5)

vitamin

_gy_rg_rcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

agyérgörcs

sz_vm_t_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 5)

szívműtét

t_nf_l_gy_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

tanfelügyelő

_c_t_s_b_rk_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 5)

ecetesuborka

h-rd-b-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

hordóban

b_f_tt_s_v_g


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 5)

befőttesüveg

l-kv-rf-z-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

lekvárfőzés

_v_gm_s_s


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 5)

eperlekvár
k-pk-r-t-z-


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 5)

üvegmosás

_p_rl_kv_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 5)

eperlekvár

c_tr_mf_gy_


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 5)

citromfagyi

b_k_v_ _d_l


----------



## zsuzsanya (2008 Június 5)

repülőgép
b_h_c


----------



## teditke (2008 Június 5)

bohóc

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

számítógép


f-l-n-p


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

falunap

n-p-nn-p-ly


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

népünnepély


r-ngyr-z-s


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Június 6)

rongyrázás

sp.rth.rg.sz.t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

sporthorgászat

n_pm_v_l_s


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Június 6)

Népművelés
c.n.m.


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Június 6)

cinema??

f-ld_sz_d_r


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 6)

Apes írta:


> b_k_v_ _d_l


bikaviadal

cs_r_szny_v_r_g


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 6)

cseresznyevirág
sz-zsz-rsz-p


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 6)

százszorszép

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 6)

felhőszakadás

b-s-j-r-s


----------



## f.ildi (2008 Június 6)

busójárás
k-r-k-szt-l


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

f.ildi írta:


> busójárás
> k-r-k-szt-l


kerekasztal

b-k-k-nf-r-nc--


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

békekonferencia

m-zg-l-m


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> békekonferencia
> 
> m-zg-l-m


mozgalom

k-lt-sz-t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

költészet

v-r-gk-rn-v-l


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> költészet
> 
> v-r-gk-rn-v-l


virágkarnevál

-k-b-n-


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

ikebana

v-r-gk-t-sz-t


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> ikebana
> 
> v-r-gk-t-sz-t


virágkötészet

s-jt-sz-b-ds-g


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

sajtószabadság

h-ll-f-l-v-l


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> sajtószabadság
> 
> h-ll-f-l-v-l


hulló falevél

t-t-kt-rt-s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

titoktartás

sz-r-t-th-lm-z


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> titoktartás
> 
> sz-r-t-th-lm-z


szeretethalmaz

l-l-k-n-l-z-s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

lélekanalízis

kl-n-k--l-g


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> lélekanalízis
> 
> kl-n-k--l-g


klinikailag

t-d-th-s-d-s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

tudathasadás

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

altatódal

j_gv_r_s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

jégverés

k_rp_tl_s


----------



## Culuka (2008 Június 8)

gizko52 írta:


> jégverés
> 
> k_rp_tl_s


kárpotlás

_l_ml_v_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

álomlovag 

_zv_l_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 8)

ízvilág

f_z_sk_s_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

fáziskésés

k_sh_t_s_g


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

rerülőgép


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

Évicus írta:


> fáziskésés
> 
> k_sh_t_s_g


késhetöség


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

kishitűség A feladott szó mi lesz?


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

t_rb_l_nc__


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 8)

turbulencia

t_gr_sb_kf_nc


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 8)

tigrisbukfenc

sz_m_ld_k


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

tigrisbükfenc

v_rs_._.__T_


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

tigrisbükfenc

v_rs_._.__t_


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Június 8)

klne2 írta:


> tigrisbukfenc
> 
> sz_m_ld_k


 
szemöldök
k_rt_r_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 8)

kártérítés

_p_r_._n_k_s


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 8)

operaénekes
f-l-lk-r-k-d-k


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Június 8)

felülkerekedik
f_lh_v


----------



## krazpepe (2008 Június 8)

felhív
v_r_t


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 8)

krazpepe írta:


> v_r_t


 
várat

_r_gyk_d_k


----------



## krazpepe (2008 Június 8)

irigykedik
b_h_v_z


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Június 8)

behavaz
sz_r_l_m


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 8)

szerelem

_ml_k_zt_t_


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

nyusz69 írta:


> behavaz
> sz_r_l_m


szerelem
k_l_p_cs


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Június 8)

gagarinpocse írta:


> szerelem
> k_l_p_cs


kalapács
t_llt_rt_


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

T.Sophie írta:


> kalapács
> t_llt_rt_


tolltartó
sz_d_l_z_s


----------



## lolácska (2008 Június 8)

> szerelem
> 
> _ml_k_zt_t_



emlékeztető



> szerelem
> k_l_p_cs



kalapács

_j_nd_kz_csk_


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

lolácska írta:


> emlékeztető
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ajándékzacskó
c_r_z_f_r_g_


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Június 8)

gagarinpocse írta:


> tolltartó
> sz_d_l_z_s


szidolozás
_ngy_lsz_rny


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

T.Sophie írta:


> szidolozás
> _ngy_lsz_rny


angyalszárny
p_ly_z_t_ _d_tl_p


----------



## krazpepe (2008 Június 8)

angyalszárny
k_v_r_d_s


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Június 8)

gagarinpocse írta:


> angyalszárny
> p_ly_z_t_ _d_tl_p


pályázati adatlap
n_mz_t_ c_v_l _l_ppr_gr_m


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

krazpepe írta:


> angyalszárny
> k_v_r_d_s


keveredés


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Június 8)

krazpepe írta:


> angyalszárny
> k_v_r_d_s


kavarodás
sz_nt_n k_zd_?


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 8)

szintén kezdő?

_g_szs_g_dr_


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

Nemzeti Civil Program

K_lt_r_l_S F_v_r_s


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

[email protected] írta:


> szintén kezdő?
> 
> _g_szs_g_dr_


 
egészségedre

j_bb_l_st


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

kultúrális Főváros
k_rm_nysz_v_v_


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Június 8)

jobbulást
R_b_t_ss_n


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

T.Sophie írta:


> pályázati adatlap
> n_mz_t_ c_v_l _l_ppr_gr_m


 
Nemzeti Civil Alapprogram

Al_p_tv_ny


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

T.Sophie írta:


> jobbulást
> R_b_t_ss_n


 Robitussin

F_ _z _g_szs_g


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

Alapítvány
_g_szs_g_gy_


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

gagarinpocse írta:


> kultúrális Főváros
> k_rm_nysz_v_v_


Kormányszóvívő

M_n_szt_r_ln_k


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

gagarinpocse írta:


> Alapítvány
> _g_szs_g_gy_


 
egészségügyi

sz_c__l_s


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Június 8)

juhildi írta:


> Kormányszóvívő
> 
> M_n_szt_r_ln_k


Miniszterelnök
k_rm_nyz_t_n_gy_d


----------



## gagarinpocse (2008 Június 8)

szociális
p__cg_zd_s_g


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

T.Sophie írta:


> Miniszterelnök
> k_rm_nyz_t_n_gy_d


Kormányzati negyed

ny_r_m_nyj_t_k


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

gagarinpocse írta:


> szociális
> p__cg_zd_s_g


 
piacgazdaság

P_l_t_k_


----------



## krazpepe (2008 Június 8)

politika
p_r_l_l_p_p_d_n


----------



## krazpepe (2008 Június 8)

nyereményjáték
_kt__d_r


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 8)

oktaéder

k_m_nc_


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 8)

kemence

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## szabodar (2008 Június 8)

Nicole2003 írta:


> menyecske
> 
> c_n_zm_s



cinizmus

l_l_k


----------



## szabodar (2008 Június 8)

ásványvíz

b_kt_r__m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

szabodar írta:


> ásványvíz
> 
> b_kt_r__m



baktérium

v_l_s_g_s


----------



## maszatfe (2008 Június 8)

tevehajcsár

k r m ll


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

karamell

t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 8)

tejszínhab


-t-n-ll-


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

utonálló

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## barbi1 (2008 Június 8)

gizko52 írta:


> utonálló
> 
> p_l_cs_nt_



palacsinta

sz_j_t_k


----------



## mate3553 (2008 Június 8)

szójáték

m_n_sz_é_i_m_a_


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 9)

minisztériumban
cs_k_f_gy_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 9)

csokifagyi .................nagyon finom...................

r-m-ll-m


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Június 9)

remélem?? rémálom???romállam??egy L betűvel többet irtál??


f_ _sty_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

fiastyúk

l_t_l_p_d_s


----------



## schoolbag (2008 Június 9)

letelepedés

sz_r_n__e_l_n_eg

A dupla _ két karakterből álló betűt jelöl.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

schoolbag írta:


> letelepedés
> 
> sz_r_n__e_l_n_eg
> 
> A dupla _ két karakterből álló betűt jelöl.



szerencsétlenség 

(e játékban csak a magánhangzókat nem adhatod meg! Jól kell szétszedni!!)

_v_tl_ns_g


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Június 9)

óvatlanság
pr_p_g_nd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

propoganda

t_vh_t


----------



## eszter25 (2008 Június 9)

repülőgép
k_S_A_Á_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

Eniko05 írta:


> propoganda
> 
> t_vh_t


tévhit

v_gy_sh_z_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> tévhit
> 
> v_gy_sh_z_ss_g



vegyesházasság


b_g_m_ _


----------



## kisildy74 (2008 Június 10)

bigámia
k_r_kb_l_ncs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

kerékbilincs


_ _t_b_sz


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 10)

autóbusz

k-k-kk-s-r-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 10)

kakukkosóra

k_rp_r_c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

karperec


_s_rd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 10)

oserdo

v-l-gn-z-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

világnézet

_l_mv_l_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 10)

alomvilag

-l-tt-rt-n-t


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 10)

élettőrténet
t-j-sgy-m-lcs


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 10)

élettörténet

f_c_m_ccs


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 10)

tojásgyümölcs


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 10)

focimeccs
cs-r--szny-sk-rt


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 10)

cseresznyészkert

f_h_d_sz_ll_s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 10)

főhadiszállás

-m-l-tr--p-t-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 10)

emeletráépítés


h-gy-m-ny-rz-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

hagyományőrző

h_t_kt_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 11)

hitoktató

sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 11)

szódabikarbona

v_ _szf_g_r_


----------



## vilma11 (2008 Június 11)

Apes írta:


> szódabikarbona
> 
> v_ _szf_g_r_


viaszfigura

b_r_g_ k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## vilma11 (2008 Június 11)

zsuzska77 írta:


> élettörténet
> 
> f_c_m_ccs


focimeccs

l_v_st_szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

levestészta

l_v_sf_t_r


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Június 11)

lovasfutár

b_ _l_g_ _ _r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

biológiaóra

_z_rm_st_r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 11)

ezermester

_v_gm_s_


----------



## Cerisé noire (2008 Június 11)

üvegmosó
ny_r_g_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

nyírógép

sz_ _ssz_t_t_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

szóösszetétel

v_ssz_p_r_p_


----------



## baupexim1 (2008 Június 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> szóösszetétel
> 
> v_ssz_p_r_p_


 

vesszőparipa


l-v-s-st-ny-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

levesestányér

_r_msz_n_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 12)

áramszünet

k_ld_sb_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

koldusbot 

k_ld_kzs_n_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

köldökzsínór

_v_s_ng_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

evésinger

sz_k_szv_z_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

szakaszvezető

_sk_v_sz_rv_z_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

esküvőszervező

z-n-k-rv-z-t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

zenekarvezető

sz-b-b-c-kl-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

szobabicikli

_nd_ _nny_r


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

indiánnyár

v-z-s-s


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 12)

vízesés
t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

tengerimalac

-ll-tv-d-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 12)

állatvédő

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

levendula

k_r_ms_t_t


----------



## vfr800 (2008 Június 12)

koromsötét

_ngy_lk_rty_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

angyalkártya

R-ff-e--rk-ngy-l


----------



## vfr800 (2008 Június 12)

Raffaelarkangyal-helyesen:Raphael arkangyal
Bocs a javításért!
b_ _ _n_rg_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 12)

vfr800 írta:


> Raffaelarkangyal-helyesen:Raphael arkangyal
> Bocs a javításért!
> b_ _ _n_rg_ _


 
bioenergia

sz_l_r_m_


----------



## vilma11 (2008 Június 12)

Wulfi írta:


> bioenergia
> 
> sz_l_r_m_


szélerőmű

c_ck_f_r_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

cickafarok

r_m_t_l_k


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

remetelak

e-g-r-sz-lyv


----------



## vfr800 (2008 Június 12)

egerészölyv

t_lt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

vfr800 írta:


> egerészölyv
> 
> t_lt_s



tíltás, vagy táltos


_gy_t_rt_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

töltés 
egyetértés

b_ddh_zm_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

buddhizmus

v_gy_l_mz_s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

vágyelemzés

kr-st-lyg-mb


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 13)

vágyelemzés 

m_csk_k_ly_k


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 13)

még kezdő vagyok...

kristálygömb

m_csk_k_ly_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

macskakölyök

s_k_r_lm_ny


----------



## szmari (2008 Június 13)

sikerelmeny

j_t_k__to


----------



## sziam011 (2008 Június 14)

játékautó

m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 14)

merevlemez

_ngy_lk_


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 14)

angyalka

h_zt_rt_s


----------



## Matizka (2008 Június 14)

háztartás

k_k_r_c_t_r_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 14)

kukoricatörés

b_ _l_g_ _


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 15)

ballagás

f_ny_r_s


----------



## kristoflora (2008 Június 16)

repülőgép
m_t_rb_c_kl_


----------



## Emmyke (2008 Június 16)

fünyirás

f ny f


----------



## Emmyke (2008 Június 16)

motorbicikli

h m p p k


----------



## imatei (2008 Június 16)

Emmyke írta:


> fünyirás
> 
> f ny f




fenyõfa

_p_sztr_f_l


----------



## imatei (2008 Június 16)

Emmyke írta:


> motorbicikli
> 
> h m p p k


hamupipõke

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 16)

katamarán
-t-st-m-nt-m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 16)

otestamentum

v-ll-s--r-nyz-t


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 16)

vallásirányzat

-n-l-t-k-sk-nyv-l-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 16)

analitikuskönyvelés

_s_f_lh_


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 16)

esőfelhő
ny-r-z-p-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 16)

nyárizápor

k_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 16)

kerékpártúra

p_ _ck_t_t_s


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 16)

piackutatás
s-t-rt-b-r


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 16)

sátortábor
z_ldk_gyl_


----------



## mmit (2008 Június 16)

kumcsi írta:


> z_ldk_gyl_


 
zöldkagyló (?)
m_d_z_


----------



## Nasa76 (2008 Június 17)

medúza

l_gcs_v_r


----------



## Dzsoli (2008 Június 17)

légcsavar

k_rl_t_z_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 17)

korlátozás

m_nt_ _ _t_


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 17)

mentőautó

d_pl_m__t_d_


----------



## teditke (2008 Június 17)

diplomaátadó

_ll_mv_zsg_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

államvizsga

_l_mf_jt_


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Június 17)

álomfejtő
_l__t_l_t


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 17)

előítélet

__t_kr_t_


----------



## teditke (2008 Június 17)

autokrata

c_kr_szd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

cukrászda

_rv_cs_l_n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 17)

árvacsalán

d-r-zscs-p-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

darázscsípés

v_rm_rg_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 17)

vérmérgezés


-l-mf-jt-


----------



## Somcsika (2008 Június 17)

vérmérgezés
t_d_tl_n


----------



## Somcsika (2008 Június 17)

Ile57 írta:


> árvacsalán
> 
> d-r-zscs-p-s


darázscsípés
sp_rtp_ly_


----------



## Somcsika (2008 Június 17)

Nasa76 írta:


> medúza
> 
> l_gcs_v_r


légcsavar
sz_kr_ny_jt_


----------



## Kisdobos (2008 Június 17)

szekrényajtó

k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 17)

kanalasgém

v_rny_m_sm_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

vérnyomásmérő

_rk_lcst_l_ns_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 18)

vérnyomásmérő

_sszk_zm_v_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 18)

összközműves

sz_btr_p_k_s


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 18)

szubtrópikus

f_n_nsz_r_z_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 18)

finanszírozás

k_ty_s_t_lt_t_s


----------



## lyvee888 (2008 Június 18)

kutyasétáltatás

B_d_p_st_ _p_r_ttsz_nh_z


----------



## Szathi (2008 Június 18)

Budapesti operettszinház

Tr_kt_r g_m_b_ls_


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 18)

traktor gumibelső

k_ty_t_r_p__


----------



## ibiro (2008 Június 18)

kutyaterápia
m_gv_szt_g_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 18)

megvesztegethetetlen

s_b_ss_gk_rl_t_z_s


----------



## bogyoroka (2008 Június 18)

sebességkorlátozás


f_l_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 18)

felelőtlenség

_ll_mv_zsg_


----------



## Matizka (2008 Június 18)

államvizsga
_l_m_n__m


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Június 18)

alumínium

__t_g_n


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 19)

kumcsi írta:


> alumínium
> 
> __t_g_n


autogén

v-t-rl-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

vitorlás


p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Anikó74 (2008 Június 19)

palatábla

_r_ _szt_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

íróasztal

m_t_th_b_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> íróasztal
> 
> m_t_th_b_


 
Nincs véletlenül elírás a feladványban?


----------



## Tócsni (2008 Június 19)

**


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 19)

nem tudom mire gondoltál, nekem a

motorhiba 

jutott róla az eszembe....


sz_g_t_l_sz_l_g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 19)

műtéthiba nem?
szigetlőszalag

_d_m_r_


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 20)

időmérő?

_k_cm_z


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)

akacmez

-g-szs-g-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 20)

egészséges

_g_zs_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 20)

igazságos

_r_d_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 20)

eredeti

_z_mcs_p_rt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 20)

üzemcsoport

_v_gsz_m_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 20)

üvegszemű

v_l_._k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 20)

válóok

_l_sk_d_


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 20)

élősködő

gy-zt-s-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 21)

édesanya

m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

madárfészek

_tk_z_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 21)

átkozódó

_st_k_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

üstökös

_nn_pl_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 21)

ünneplés

_z_mz_v_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

üzemzavar

_ls_ _t_tt


----------



## *Beuska* (2008 Június 21)

elsietett
_gy_tt_rz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 21)

együttérzés

_nt_mt_rn_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)

intimtorna

-gyt-rn-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

ágytorna, vagy agytorna??

_t_z_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> ágytorna, vagy agytorna??
> 
> _t_z_


 
En agytornara gondoltamkiss


utazo

r-p-l-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

repülés

_rh_j_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 21)

űrhajó

t_stm_g_ss_g


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 21)

testmagasság

k--ll-t-s-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 21)

kiállítások

k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 21)

kanalasgém

m-nd-l-f-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

mandulafák??

_s_tl_g


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 22)

esetleg

t_km_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

tökmag

f_ny_r_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 22)

fényerősség

_d_nyf_g_
k_szty_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

edényfogó kesztyű

_jf_l_m_s_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 22)

éjfélimise

m_s_b_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

misebor

_sk_sz_g_


----------



## BozorA (2008 Június 22)

esküszegő

_szv_rh_jcs_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

öszvérhajcsár

_ssz_h_s_nl_t_s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 22)

összehasonlítás

b_r_ckv_r_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 22)

barackvirag

f-ny-v


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 22)

fényév

sz-l-t-sn-p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

születésnap

j_b_l_ _m


----------



## Bondey (2008 Június 22)

jubileum

_ _t_p_ly_


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 22)

Bondey írta:


> jubileum
> 
> _ _t_p_ly_


futópálya

v-rs-sk-t-t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

verseskötet

b_b_k_l_ngy_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 23)

babakelengye

_th_ng_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

úthenger

t_r_st_j_lz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 23)

túristajelzés

_x_g_np_l_ck


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

oxigénpalack

n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

nokedliszaggató

t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 23)

tesztaszuro

sp-g-tt-


----------



## Tele_hold (2008 Június 23)

spagetti

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 23)

napfelkelte

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

szivárvány

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## iren vass (2008 Június 23)

ásványviz

t-lh-t-tl-n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

telhetetlen

k_r_szth_z_t


----------



## iren vass (2008 Június 23)

kereszthuzat

f-rk-sf-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

farkasfog

p_zsm_p_c_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 23)

pézsmapocok

t_gr_scs_k_s


----------



## iren vass (2008 Június 23)

tigriscsikos

-l-f-ntsz-m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

elefántszem

v_l_scs_nt


----------



## iren vass (2008 Június 23)

velőscsont

k-ty-h-r-p-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

kutyaharapás

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Emmyke (2008 Június 23)

szamárköhögés

h ln p t n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 23)

holnapután

g_szt_ny_m_ssz_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 23)

gesztenyemassza

t_rt_ny_m_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 23)

tortanyomo

gl-z-rkr-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

glazúrkrém

_r_ny_t_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 25)

írányító

_rd_kl_d_


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 25)

érdeklődő

v_r_gp_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

virágpor

l_v_lb_mb_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 25)

levélbomba

p_n_sz_r_d_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

panaszáradat

_rv_sl_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 25)

orvoslás

h_ld_dv_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 25)

holdudvar

m-hv--sz


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)

mehviasz

m-z-sk-l-cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

mézeskalács

b_c_cs_k_


----------



## vastrab (2008 Június 25)

bocicsoki
ny_l_n_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

nyalánkság

_s_ _t_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

eső után?

t_ny_szm_n


----------



## csga (2008 Június 29)

tenyészmén

c_p_f_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

cipőfűző

k_ty_k_zm_t_k_


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

c_ak


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

e_y


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

n_g_on


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

r_gi


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

f_l_z_ne


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

m_a_t


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

cs_n_l_m


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

m_i_d_zt


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

u_y_ogy


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

k_rl_k


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

b_en_et_k_t


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

h_gy


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

ne k_e_es_t_k


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

b_nne


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

s_emm_ l_g_kát


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

m_rt


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

a_ az_n


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

ab_z_l_te


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

n_nc_n


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

é_ n_m


----------



## Krati (2008 Június 29)

is l_s_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

> u_y_ogy





> [m_i_d_zt /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Krati írta:
> ...


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

térjünk vissza a játékhoz:



> k_ty_k_zm_t_k_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 29)

kutjakozmetika

-rv-s-p-d-k-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

orvosi pedikűr

t_ncr_nd


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 29)

tancrend

sz-mb-t-st-l-z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

szombat esti láz?

_t_k_nyv


----------



## Matizka (2008 Június 29)

utikönyv

l_bd_r_zs_


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 29)

labdarózsa


h-zz-sz-l-s


----------



## klne2 (2008 Június 29)

hozzászólás

_ml_k_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Június 29)

emlékezés

_ll_h_b_r_


----------



## Bulblet (2008 Június 29)

állóháború

n_pv_r_a_d_t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 29)

napvirradat


k-ty--g-t-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 29)

kutyaugatás

k-ly-kk-ty-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 29)

kölyökkutya


g-ly-k-l-p-l-s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 29)

gólyakelepelés

h_nt__gy


----------



## Fredia (2008 Június 29)

hintaágy

__r_p_b_jn_k


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

európabajnok

__k_l_pt_sz


----------



## bugmenot (2008 Június 30)

eukaliptusz

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s _(az első nem É )_


----------



## b.v. (2008 Június 30)

napfogyatkozás

sz_ll_ói_e


----------



## b.v. (2008 Június 30)

Bocs:

sz_ll__g_

ezt elbénáztam...


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 1)

szállóige

sz_rv_zk_nyv


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)

szervizkonyv

sz-k-mb-r


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 1)

szakember

sz-lm-l-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 2)

szélmalom

_k_rh_z


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 2)

ikerhaz

f-lh-k-rc-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 2)

felhőkarcoló

l_g_._t_sk_s_r_


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

Nem nagyon értem ezt a játékot


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

felhőkarcoló
N_dr_g_ly_ :555:


----------



## Angyal1979 (2008 Július 2)

légiutaskísérő
Nadragulya

ny_mt_t_p_tr_n


----------



## lali50 (2008 Július 2)

nyomtatopatron

M_n_t_r


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

monitor
p _ _ r c _ n g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 2)

piercing

-r-nygy-r-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 2)

aranygyűrű

_lv_s_sz_m_v_g


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 2)

Évicus írta:


> aranygyűrű
> 
> _lv_s_sz_m_v_g


olvasószemüveg

t-bl-k-p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 3)

táblakép

t_l_p_n


----------



## edmund (2008 Július 3)

repülőgép
t_llt_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

tolltartó

g_ly_st_ll


----------



## edmund (2008 Július 3)

golyóstoll
sp_rt_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

sportol

sz_rt_rn_


----------



## myszty (2008 Július 3)

szertorna
_n_l_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 3)

analizis

_ _kc_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 3)

aukció

p_rn_ssz_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

parnasszus

_r_ny_s_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 4)

aranyos

-mb-rs-g-s


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 4)

emberséges
sz-nv-d-ly-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

Táltos írta:


> aranyos
> 
> -mb-rs-g-s



(bocsi, de egy _ nem vettél figyelembe, a szó, "aranyeső" lett volna, de sokat nem számít...:mrgreen: )


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

Apes írta:


> emberséges
> sz-nv-d-ly-s



szenvedélyes

_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 4)

almatlansag

v-g-d-szk-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

vágódeszka

_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## pk0323 (2008 Július 4)

iskolatáska


l_gy_z_


----------



## cambodia (2008 Július 4)

legyező
_rh_a_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 5)

legyező
űrhajó (?)

l_gh_j_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

léghajó

l_gp_rn_s


----------



## fhjimmy (2008 Július 5)

légpárnás
cs_r_l_p


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 5)

csűrőlap?

cs_sz_._lj


----------



## fhjimmy (2008 Július 5)

csészealj
_f_k_t_t_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 5)

ufókutató

p--c-


----------



## Murcike (2008 Július 6)

pioca

k-ty-f-tt-b-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

kutyafuttában


l_h_l_l_b_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 6)

lóhalálában

cs_ll_g_n_zs


----------



## zture (2008 Július 6)

csillagánizs

k_v_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 6)

kovász

p_kl_p_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

péklapát

f_n_ttk_l_cs


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 6)

fonottkalács

g_zf_jl_szt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 6)

itt tartunk:


Wulfi írta:


> fonottkalács
> 
> g_zf_jl_szt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

gőzfejlesztő

sz_lk_r_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 6)

szélkerék

t_ng_rsz_m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

tengerszem

t_ng_r_cs_ll_g


----------



## fhjimmy (2008 Július 6)

tengericsillag

f_szt_k_pz_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 6)

fosztóképző

--t-b-sz


----------



## horvzol (2008 Július 6)

autobusz

s-r-sr-k-sz


----------



## fhjimmy (2008 Július 6)

sörösrekesz

_k_szt_f_r_v_l_


----------



## Motiya (2008 Július 6)

akasztófáravaló pr_b_b_b_


----------



## szabodar (2008 Július 6)

próbababa

sp_rtm_ll_kl_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 6)

sportmelléklet

_bl_k_v_g


----------



## wicus (2008 Július 6)

ablaküveg
t-z-j-t-k -k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 6)

tüzijátékok

_r_f_t_gt_t_s


----------



## wicus (2008 Július 6)

erőfitogtatás
j-tsz-t-rs--m


----------



## istván72 (2008 Július 6)

játszótársaim
-lm-sr-t-s


----------



## catalunia (2008 Július 6)

almásrétes
-mp-r--kr-t-c-zm-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 7)

empiriokriticizmus

sz_k_k_t


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 7)

székeket

m_ggy-sp_t_


----------



## hopika61 (2008 Július 7)

ánizsos
.on.o.i.ta


----------



## hopika61 (2008 Július 7)

ánizsos
.ong.r.s.a


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 7)

Mester126Mari írta:


> székeket
> 
> m_ggy-sp_t_


 
ragozott formát csak kivételes esetben adok, ez szökőkút akart lenni 

meggyespite

p_t_rn_szt_r


----------



## hopika61 (2008 Július 7)

páternoszter
h.g.d.v.n.


----------



## cambodia (2008 Július 7)

hegedűvonó
_br_h_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

Ábrahám

_r_kly_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 7)

ereklye

sz_ll_z_._kn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

szellőzőakna

sz_mh_b_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 7)

számháború

kr_st_lyv_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

kristályvíz

s_rt_ng_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 7)

sártenger

v_zt_szt_t_


----------



## catalunia (2008 Július 7)

víztisztító


----------



## catalunia (2008 Július 7)

g-zb-r-tv-


----------



## horvzol (2008 Július 7)

gőzborotva
-l-m-sk-s--t-


----------



## catalunia (2008 Július 7)

ánizsos
l-lk-tl-ns-g


----------



## oregharcos (2008 Július 7)

lelketlenség
-l-v-gy-z-tl-n


----------



## oregharcos (2008 Július 7)

repülőgép

h-l-k-pt-r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

helikopter

h_dr_pl_n


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 8)

hidroplán

v--szv-r-g


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

viaszvirág

v_sz_nk_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

vászonkötés

k_t_ttf_g_s_


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

kötöttfogású

k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

körmönfont

t_l_l_k_ny


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

találékony

h_z_t_r_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

hazatérés

v_sz_ntl_t_s


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

viszontlátás

_r_mt_l_


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

repülőgép
f_nt_sk_d_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

Hexe..11 írta:


> viszontlátás
> 
> _r_mt_l_


 

örömteli

t_l_lk_z_s


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

találkozás

r_g_nl_t_tt


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

régenlátott

s_ltp_pr_k_


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

sültpaprika

z_ldb_b


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

zöldbab

f_t_f_ny


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

fotofény

f_nym_s_l_


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

fénymásoló
t_rf_g_t


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

térfogat

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 8)

mobiltelefon

_r_ny_t_


----------



## kumcsi (2008 Július 8)

irányító

_n__r_b


----------



## barthaandy (2008 Július 8)

virag
_a__nr__s_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 9)

kumcsi írta:


> irányító
> 
> _n__r_b




aneorob?


V--l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 9)

viola

j_gk_rsz_k


----------



## Csuffancs (2008 Július 9)

jégkorszak

kr_mpl_


----------



## barbi1 (2008 Július 9)

krumpli

b_lh_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 10)

bolha

_cs_t_l_


----------



## Angyal_lany (2008 Július 10)

ecsetelő

p_ng_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 10)

pergola?

v_dr_zs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 10)

vadrózsa

_ssz_ _sk_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

összeesküvés

p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2008 Július 11)

pacalpörkölt

_sz_nt_s_g


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 11)

őszinteség

d_l_sk_dv_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 11)

daloskedvű

b_tf_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

botfülű

_r_t_r_._m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 11)

oratórium

sz_rt_._g_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

szerteágazó

_ll_m_rd_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 11)

államérdek

kr_m_sz_m_r_nd_ll_n_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

kromoszómarendellenesség 

t_p_s_._kn_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 11)

ügyi vagy kiss
taposóakna

t_k_rm_nyt_r_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

takarmánytároló

cs_r_k_r_sk_d_l_m

hiányoltalak, jó hogy ismét itt látlak kiss


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 11)

cserekereskedelem

m-s--l-k


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Július 11)

mesealak

b_b_r_k


----------



## KRISTÁLYLÁNY (2008 Július 11)

buborék
sz_vb_ll_nty_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 11)

szivbillentyü


t-r-ny-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 11)

toronyóra

z-v-t-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

zivatar

_ll_tk_rt_
_v_d_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 11)

állatkerti óvoda

--t-m-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

automata

r_p_l_g_psz_r_l_


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Július 11)

repülőgépszerelő

h_rg_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

horgász

_r_sz_b_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 11)

úriszabó

_lt_ny


----------



## posta (2008 Július 11)

öltöny

m_gsz_k_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 11)

megszakító

k_k_sv_._d_l


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 11)

kakasviadal

p_l_cs_nt_s_t_s


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2008 Július 11)

palacsintasütés

v_r_sn_z_s


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 11)

városnézés

ny_gd_j - _l_t_k_r_k_ss_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 11)

nyugdíj-előtakarékosság

h-s-nl-t-ss-g


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 11)

hasonlatosság


b-lk-z-s


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 11)

balkezes

_jsz_k_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 11)

éjszaka

-l-mp-ll-ng-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

álompillangó

_l_mk_p_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

álomképek

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

őzlábgomba

_st_m_s_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

estimese (?)

f_ny_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

fényerő

_r_mk_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

áramkör

v_lt_l_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

váltóláz

_l_nd_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

elinduló

j_g_r_s
h_szn_l_tb_v_t_l_
_ng_d_ly


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

jogerős használatbavételi engedély


l_m_nd_ * ny_l_tk_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

lemondó nyilatkozat

_st_ll_tr_gy_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

istállótrágya

l_c_tr_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

lócitrom

gy_rm_kk_rh_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

gyermekkórház

ny_r_t_b_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

nyáritábor

f_l_lv_zsg_l_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

felülvizsgálat


_nk_ntr_ll


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 12)

önkontroll


-l-m-tt-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

álomittas?

_st_m_s_


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 12)

esti mese

_l_f_z_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

előfizető

_st_h_rl_p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

estihírlap

_l_t * _s *t_d_m_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

élet és tudomány

_l_ts_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> élet és tudomány
> 
> _l_ts_l_s


 
megfogtál...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

Wulfi írta:


> megfogtál...


Bocsánat, kb "életstílus" akart lenni, már nem emlékszem, de akkor hibáztam..., az egyik "t"betű kimaradt...

_ln_z_st


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 13)

elnézést
kisskiss

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

játékszenvedély

_g_zs_g


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 13)

igazság



-szm-f-tt-t-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

eszmefuttatás

_lk_pk_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 13)

elkapkodás

sz_szm_t_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

szöszmötölés

_b_d_t_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 13)

ebédután

sz_ _szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

szieszta

m_s_g_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 13)

mosogató


p-h-n-n-p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

pihenőnap

_ng_v_ny_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 13)

ingoványos


v-s-t-ll-m-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

vasútállomás

l_l_kv_nd_rl_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 13)

lélekvándorlás

f--t-ls-g


----------



## KRISTÁLYLÁNY (2008 Július 13)

fiatalság
f_l_jt_s


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 14)

felejtés

_jsz_k_


----------



## szijjas (2008 Július 14)

Nicole2003 írta:


> menyecske
> 
> c_n_zm_s


cinizmus

szk-pt-k-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

Mester126Mari írta:


> felejtés
> 
> _jsz_k_



éjszaka

_ll_m_sf_n_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 14)

állomásfőnök

v-g-t-r--n-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

vegetáriánus

_d_m_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 14)

időmérő

cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 14)

cseppkőbarlang

sz_r_ncs_s


----------



## iren vass (2008 Július 14)

szerencsés

v-rs-nyv-zsg-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 14)

versenyvizsga?

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_t


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 14)

hazugságvizsgálat


v-r-g-s-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 14)

virágeső

gy_psz_ny_g


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 14)

gyepszönyeg

k*t*k*mb*


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 14)

katakomba

t_k_r_d_


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 14)

takarodó

l_cs_l_v_rs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 14)

locsolóvers

_s_v_z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 14)

esővíz

k_k_r_c_d_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 14)

kukoricadara

f_ttk_k_r_c_


----------



## aron222 (2008 Július 14)

főttkukorica

r_bsz_lg_s_rs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

rabszolgasors

_d_z_n_


----------



## egyetlen (2008 Július 15)

adózunk, időzünk, stb.

h_h_t_t_en


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

hihetetlen ( ? )

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 15)

lehetetlen

v_gy_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

vigyázat

l_f_gyv_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

lőfegyver

k_l_csny_k_v


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 15)

kalasnyikov???

-dm-n-sztr-c--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

adminisztráció

én is arra gondoltam...

f_jv_d_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 15)

fejvadász

_lvh_jh_sz


----------



## AyameKAKK (2008 Július 15)

élvhajhász

cs_v_r_d_k


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 15)

csavarodik

_mb_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

ember

p_rsz_v_._gyn_k


----------



## zture (2008 Július 15)

ámbár

f_l_l


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 15)

fülel

F--sty-k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 15)

Fiastyúk


l-g-p-d-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

logopédus

p_rsz_v_._gyn_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

porszívó ügynök

m_zg_ _r_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

mozgóárus

_s_ _rd_


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 15)

esőerdő

_r_d_nd_ _n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

eredendően

_l_j_t_l.f_gv_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

elejétől fogva

_l_mp_._


----------



## jurob (2008 Július 15)

cinizmus

.l.l.m


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

amit az előző feladott azt fejtsd meg !


----------



## Rayamici (2008 Július 15)

élelem

f_jd_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

köszi, Évicus
élelem
fájdalom



> _l_mp_._


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 16)

Wulfi írta:


> köszi, Évicus
> élelem
> fájdalom



olimpia

_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 16)

alvászavar

sz-ml-l-t-ss-g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 16)

szemléletesség

_nt_z_r_ndsz_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)

öntözőrendszer

v_z_ll_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

vízállásjelentés

_rv_zv_d_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)

árvízvédelem

cs_lv_t_s


----------



## Trix1001 (2008 Július 16)

cselvetés

k_rl_ng_t-s


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 16)

karlengetés

k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

katasztrófa


k-ncsk-r-s-


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 16)

kincskereső

k_sk_dm_n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

kisködmön


-gb-l-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)

égbelátó?

t_szt_l_tr_m_lt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

tiszteletreméltó


n_gyr_b_cs_lt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)

nagyrabecsült

m_s_df_k_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

másodfokú

k_sz_lts_g


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 16)

készültség

-ls-s-g-ly


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

elsősegély

m_gy_r*_g_szs_g_gy


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

magyar igazságügy


ny-lv-k-nsz-l-s


----------



## minimorisz (2008 Július 17)

j_gh_gy_k n_p_


----------



## minimorisz (2008 Július 17)

bocsi, ezt elrontottam.


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 17)

Nem baj minimorisz, belejössz!
A feladványod: Jéghegyek népe



Ile57 írta:


> magyar igazságügy
> 
> 
> ny-lv-k-nsz-l-s


 
nyelvekenszólás

d-n-szt--


----------



## sajtimadi (2008 Július 17)

dinasztia

m_nd_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 17)

mondóka

v_lt_._r_m


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 17)

váltóáram


b-r-zd-b-ll-g-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 17)

barázdabillegető

_lm_._c_t


----------



## zahardi (2008 Július 17)

almaecet

k_rcs_ly_


----------



## angeldust (2008 Július 17)

korcsolya

_k_rp_rk_lt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 17)

ökörpörkölt


m-gy-r-b-k-r


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 17)

mogyoróbokor

-s-rny-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 17)

esernyő



sz-r-k-z-h-ly


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 17)

szórakozóhely

_nn_v_t_v


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 17)

fahéj írta:


> szórakozóhely
> 
> _nn_v_t_v


innovatív

k-pz-m-v-sz-t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 18)

képzőművészet

k_pp_nh_ng


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

kappanhang

l_b_g_g_g_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 18)

libagágogás

-tcs-k-l-d-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 18)

étcsokoládá

_r_d_ _k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

íródeák

f_rg_t_k_nyv


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 18)

forgatókönyv

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 18)

hozzászólás


k-z-p-sk-l-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 18)

középiskola

d_pl_m_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 18)

diplomata

h-gy-m-ny-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 18)

hagyományok

t_rzsf_n_k


----------



## hirokin (2008 Július 18)

törzsfőnök

cs_r_szny_f_v_r_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

cseresznyefavirág

_p_rl_kv_r


----------



## hirokin (2008 Július 18)

eperlekvár

_bl_km_s_sz_v_cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

ablakmosószivacs

f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

feketeretek

v_r_sk_p_szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

vöröskáposzta

_r_nysz_b_ly


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 18)

aranyszabály


b-dz-v-r-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

bodzavirág

_r_kly_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 18)

ereklye

j-lm-zb-l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 18)

jelmezbál

sz_mk_mb_n_c_ó


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 18)

számkombináció

sz-k-m-nd-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 18)

szókimondó

_n_sm_r_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

önismeret

_g_ _st_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 18)

egoista


k-nf-r-nc--


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 18)

konferencia


v.d.ll.t


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 18)

vadallat

g*r*ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 18)

görény

sz-l-b-rd-


----------



## wicus (2008 Július 18)

repülőgép

sz-l-t-sn-p-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

születésnapi

m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 19)

(születésnapi) meglepetés 

l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

leleményes

kr_ _t_v_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 19)

kreatívitás

_s_s_d_


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 19)

esősidő


k_k_l_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 19)

kikelet

k-z-p-sk-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 19)

középiskola

_gy_t_m_ _l_ _d_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 19)

egyetemi előadó

p-st-l-d-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 19)

postaláda

v_r_f_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 19)

verőfény

sz_nkr_nt_lm_cs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

szinkrontolmács

ny_lvt_n_l_s


----------



## kmi (2008 Július 19)

nyelvtanulás
t_r_nyh_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

toronyház

_l_gs_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 20)

alagsor

s_rsz_mn_v


----------



## nevetni (2008 Július 20)

sorszámnév

m-k-sb-jgl-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 20)

mákosbejgli

k_lt_sz_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

költészet

_r_d_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 20)

költészet
irodalom

_szb_nt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

észbontó

l_b_l_ncs_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 20)

lebilincselő

b_v_s_rl_k_cs_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

bevásárlókocsi

_zl_tk_zp_nt


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 20)

üzletközpont

f-gs-ly-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 20)

fogselyem

h_v_t_l_
v_ssz_._l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

hivatali visszaélés

k_rr_pc_ _


----------



## cx8888 (2008 Július 20)

korrupció
k_gy_tl_nk_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 21)

kegyetlenkedés

b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 21)

barátságos

sz-b-f-gs-g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 21)

szobafogság

b_nt_t_s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 21)

büntetés

k_l_st_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 21)

kolostor

sz_k_s_gyh_z


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 21)

székesegyház


m-n--t-r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 21)

miniatűr

t-lj-s-tm-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 21)

teljesítmény


g-nd-l-t-lv-s-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 21)

gondolatolvasó

-ssz-t-rt-z-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 21)

összetartozás


ny-k-gl-b


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 22)

nyakigláb

b_lh_f_sz_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 22)

bolhafészek

c-k-r--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 22)

cikória

s_ll_l_ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 22)

sellőlány

k-t-g-r--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 22)

kategória

v_zsg_l_t_
f_gs_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 22)

vizsgálati fogság

p_tr_l_._ml_mpa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 22)

petróleum lámpa

_l_j * m_cs_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 22)

olaj mécses


l-l--m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 22)

liliom

l_bd_r_zs_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 22)

labdarózsa

b_gr_csg_ly_s


----------



## mt123 (2008 Július 22)

bográcsgulyás

p_szt_rt_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 22)

pásztortűz

d_l_b_b_s * H_rt_b_gy


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 22)

délibábos Hortobágy


z-gz-g-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 22)

zegzugos

k_ny_rg_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 22)

kanyargós


l-b-r-nt-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 22)

labirintus

_r_ _dn_ * f_n_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 22)

Ariadné fonala


k-kl-psz


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 22)

küklopsz

_rh_j_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

űrhajó

n_szt_lg_a * v_n_t


----------



## Emberlánya (2008 Július 23)

nosztalgia vonat

k_s_rf_n_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

kosárfonás

h_r_ng_nt_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 23)

harangöntés

zs_kb_m_csk_


----------



## Adan (2008 Július 23)

zsákbamacska

_lm_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 23)

élmény

pr_b_f_lk_


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

próbafülke

ny_r_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 23)

nyaralás

v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

viharfelhő

_gz_ng_s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 23)

égzengés
v_h_r_a_á_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 23)

viharkabát

-s--rd-


----------



## verzsi (2008 Július 23)

esőerdő
v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 23)

viharfelhő

_l_m_n_ _m


----------



## belzebub05 (2008 Július 23)

repülőgép
v_s_z_p_r_p_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

vesszőparipa?

_rh_j_s


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 23)

űrhajós


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

És a feladvány mi lesz?


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 23)

s_b_lv_ny


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

sóbálvány

t_k_h_l


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 23)

tőkehal
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 23)

asztalitenisz
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

felhőkarcoló

_tt_r_v_s_t


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 23)

úttörővasút
sz_mt_ng_lyf_rd_l_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

szemtengelyferdülés

f_nyk_p_lb_m


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 23)

fényképalbum
sz_m_t_g_pk_z_l_


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 23)

fényképalbum
k_s_rf_n_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

kosárfonó

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 23)

illatfelhő
_rk_n_r_j_


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 23)

orkánerejű
p_rzs_k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

porzsák


l-k-d-l-m


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 23)

lakodalom

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## sokpixel (2008 Július 23)

nászéjszaka
sz_z_s_é_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

szüzesség


h-ngy-b-ly


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 23)

hangyaboly

-nf-rm-t-k-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

informatika


h-gy-m-ny-rz-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 23)

hagyományörzés

v-l-m-ny-k


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

vélemények


r-ngyr-z-s


----------



## FreeArt (2008 Július 23)

rongyrázás

k_r_k_szt_l
​


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

kerekasztal


s-mm-r-k-ll-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 23)

semmirekellő

l-th-t-tl-n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

láthatatlan


d-n-md-n-m


----------



## panda21 (2008 Július 23)

dinomdánom

_jt__rny_s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 24)

ejtőernyős

_lb_z_nyt_l_n_tj_


----------



## zoalka (2008 Július 24)

elbizonytalanítja
f_gy_szt_sz_kr_ny


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 24)

fagyasztószekrény
k_ck_sf_l_ny_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 24)

kockásfülű nyúl

_r_mf_rr_s


----------



## dreamy22 (2008 Július 24)

ánizsos

b_r_st_


----------



## lakatosandrea (2008 Július 24)

borosta

f-p-p-cs


----------



## dreamy22 (2008 Július 24)

fapapucs

k_r_kp_rv_rs_ny


----------



## lakatosandrea (2008 Július 24)

kerekparverseny


b-r-ckl-kv-r


----------



## dreamy22 (2008 Július 24)

baracklekvár

_lv_sm_ny


----------



## lakatosandrea (2008 Július 24)

olvasmany

m-b-lt-l-f-n


----------



## dreamy22 (2008 Július 24)

mobiltelefon

f_t_ _lb_m


----------



## lakatosandrea (2008 Július 24)

fotoalbum

h-t-sz-kr-ny


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 24)

hűtőszekrény

m_ggym_gv_l_


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 24)

meggymagvelő
m_ggy_gy_th_t_nd_


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 24)

meggyógyíthatandó /az előző meggymagvaló volt/

b_c_kl_l_nc


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 24)

biciklilánc 
_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 24)

énekesmadár /praktikus szerszám, kiszedi a magot a meggyből, de be kell vallanom, én még nem próbáltam/

t_k_r_t_n_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 24)

takarítónő

t_rf_gy_l_r_ndsz_r


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 24)

térfigyelörendszer

f_rg_l_m_ d_g_


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 24)

forgalmidugó
_r_lm_sz_s_d_s


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 24)

érelmeszesedés

b_ny_szl_mp_


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 24)

bányászlámpa

m_ggy_z_d_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 24)

meggyőződés



l-tt-ny-r-m-ny


----------



## teditke (2008 Július 24)

lottónyeremény

k_ _rd_n_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 25)

koordináta

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 25)

tudásszomj

g_nd_l_t


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

gondolat

m_z__r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 25)

mezőőr

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

erdőkerülő

_l_tm_v_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 25)

életművész

t_ny_rj_s


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

tenyérjós

m_ng_rl_


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 25)

mangorló
_ml_k_r_t


----------



## gezarol (2008 Július 25)

*szójáték*

repülőgép

m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 25)

wiccza írta:


> mangorló
> _ml_k_r_t


 
emlékirat

t_t_g_s


----------



## vighzita (2008 Július 25)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


N_gy_n_rd_k_s_gyt_rn_.


----------



## hika (2008 Július 25)

tótágas
c_p_f_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 25)

hika írta:


> tótágas
> c_p_f_z_



cípőfűző

k_zd_j_t_k_s


----------



## feri2008 (2008 Július 25)

kezdőjátékos

b_rd_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 25)

bordás

p_tty_s


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 25)

pöttyös

_rny_dt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 25)

ernyedt

t_s_k_d_k


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

tusakodik

k_m_v_sk_l_p_cs


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 25)

kőmüveskalapács

-v-gg-ly-


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 25)

üveggolyó


r-h-b-l-t-c-.-


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 25)

rehabilitáció

-g-szs-g-gy


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 25)

egészségügy

-ll-rg--


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 25)

allergia

k_nd_rm_g_s


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

kendermagos

_ll_g_r__


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 25)

allegória

sz_r_p_szt_s


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

szereposztás

_kk_m_l_t_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 25)

akkumulátor

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

nászéjszaka

sz_m_t_g_p_szt_l


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 25)

nászéjszaka

k-l-ndt-r-


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

kalandtúra

f_zf_v_ssz_


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 25)

fűzfavessző

m-t-r-l-j


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 25)

motorolaj

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## sokpixel (2008 Július 25)

szivárvány
k_v_r_t


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Július 26)

k_v_r_t
kivárat
kővárat
b--k-dt-m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 26)

beakadtam


k_b_nts_l_k ?


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

kibontsalak

sz_m _ _ ú v _ s _ _ n _ p
ROSSZ KEDVŰ NAP


----------



## gezarol (2008 Július 26)

szomorú vasárnap
_R_NY_S_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

aranyeső

_lv_l_szt_


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

elválasztó

o _ d _ _b _ r _a


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

mlogan írta:


> elválasztó


 (igen, "elválasztó", a szabályokszerint, külön a magán- és külön a mássalhangzókat, ha lehet!)


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

_ld_lb_rd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

oldalborda (köszönöm!!)

_s_d_z_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 26)

esedezik

_z_ml_z_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

izomlazító

r_ _d_l_m


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

oldalborda

cs _kl _sm _r _l _c


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

Bocsi lemaradtam az oldal váltásról.


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

riadalom


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

csuklósmérőléc

h _b _j _v _t _s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

hibajavítás

_rt_k_l_s


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

értékelés?

_ bl _km_s_k_f_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

ablakmosókefe

_l_kz_t


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

alakzat?

m_ln_l_kv_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

tüdőgyuladás

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## Matizka (2008 Július 26)

játékszenvedély

k_p_szt_l_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

káposztaleves

_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 26)

uborkasaláta

z-ldb-b


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 26)

zöldbab

k_nyh_k_rt


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 26)

konyhakert

k-rtsz-msz-d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

kertszomszéd

_s_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## hika (2008 Július 26)

esélytelenség
k_sv_r_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 26)

kisváros


l-k-t-l-p


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 26)

lakótelep
f_rd_k_d


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 27)

fürdőkád

f_rd_l_p_d_


----------



## meglecz (2008 Július 27)

fürdőlepedő
_kr_b_t_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 27)

akrobata

_p_rf_


----------



## wiccza (2008 Július 27)

eperfa
sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

születésnap

cs_l_d_ * _nn_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 27)

családi ünnep

_nn_p_ _b_d


----------



## hika (2008 Július 27)

ünnepi ebéd
gy_m_lcss_l_t_


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 27)

gyümölcssaláta

_ngy_ltr_mb_t_


----------



## Kujo (2008 Július 27)

angyaltrombita

t_ng_r_i_á_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

tangoritá

l_t_n * sz_r_t_


----------



## hika (2008 Július 27)

latin szerető
zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

zsemlemorzsa

r_nt_ttp_dl_zs_n


----------



## meglecz (2008 Július 27)

rántottpadlizsán
m_gn_s_sm_z_


----------



## hika (2008 Július 27)

mágneses mező
sp_r_lf_z_t


----------



## meglecz (2008 Július 27)

spirálfüzet
_l_tf_gyt_gl_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

életfogytiglan

_r_k * h_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 28)

örök hűség

t_t_kt_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 28)

titoktartó

l_cs_ * f_cs_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 28)

locsi-fecsi

-l-b-str-m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 28)

alabastrom

t-gr-ssz-m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 28)

tigrisszem

_l_._r_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 28)

aláírás

sz--r-d-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 28)

szóáradat

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 28)

helyesiras

-n-n-m-


----------



## szentesi53 (2008 Július 28)

repülőgép ny_md_g_p


----------



## szentesi53 (2008 Július 28)

repülőgép ny_md_g_p


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 28)

nyomdagép

k_nyv_l_


----------



## myszty (2008 Július 28)

nyomdagép
n_mz_ts_gf_


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 28)

nemzetségfő
k_r_kp_r


----------



## myszty (2008 Július 28)

kerékpár
_l_b_rd_s


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 28)

alabárdos
zs_n_._l_s


----------



## teditke (2008 Július 28)

zseniális

p_ks_t_m_ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 29)

péksütemény

k-nyvk--d-


----------



## norbert531 (2008 Július 29)

könyvkiadó
-lk-lk-p-szt-s-th-t-tl-ns-g-sk-d-s--t-k-rt


----------



## iren vass (2008 Július 29)

elkelkáposztásithatatlanságoskodásotokért
sz-rny-s-g-sk-d-s


----------



## Matizka (2008 Július 29)

szörnyűségeskedés

v_ll_m_sm_rn_k


----------



## iren vass (2008 Július 29)

villamosmérnök

l-t-g-th-t-tts-g


----------



## norbert531 (2008 Július 29)

látogathatottság
m-b-lt-l-f-nk-r-sk-d-


----------



## iren vass (2008 Július 29)

mobiltelefonkereskedő

-ll-m-s-t-s-k


----------



## nevetni (2008 Július 30)

államosítások

j-gyk-z-l-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

jegykezelő

k_l_ _ z


----------



## katalin17 (2008 Július 30)

kalauz

f_n_ksz_k


----------



## tubucica (2008 Július 30)

fenekszik

h_ldv_l_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 30)

holdvilág

_g_m_sz_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 30)

égimeszelő

k_r_kk_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

kerékkötő

_t_lz_r_s


----------



## Vidavi (2008 Július 30)

útelzárás

m_t_rb_c_kl_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

motorbicikli

l_v_sk_cs_


----------



## loopie (2008 Július 30)

lovaskocsi


_l_tf_l_d_t


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 30)

alatfeladat


r-kt-rh-lys-g


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 30)

raktárhelység

r_k_nc_tl_an


----------



## borzmacs (2008 Július 30)

Sziasztok!

rakoncátlan


sz_n_ó_a


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 30)

szinkópa

l_k_h_z


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 30)

lakohaz

-p-l-tsz-br-sz


----------



## borzmacs (2008 Július 30)

épületszobrász

t_i_t_o_


----------



## Herbák István (2008 Július 30)

*szókirakó*



szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép

t-l-v-z-ó


----------



## Herbák István (2008 Július 30)

repülőgép
t-l-v-z-ó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 31)

televízió

v_d_ _k_m_r_


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 31)

videokamera

v_gj_t_k


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 31)

vígjáték (vagy végjáték?)

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 1)

csalamádé

k_v_sz_s_b_rk_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Augusztus 1)

kovászosuborka 

sz_ny_gr_._szt_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 1)

szúnyogriasztó

d--d-l-tt-s


----------



## katalin17 (2008 Augusztus 1)

aanne!!!!! ez kész, egy órája nézem hogy mi lehet)))))))))


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 1)

aanne_36 írta:


> szúnyogriasztó
> 
> d--d-l-tt-s


 
diadalittas

_n_m_t_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 1)

onamitas

z-rz-v-r


----------



## JohnnyHooker (2008 Augusztus 1)

zürzavar

zs_bsz_m_l_g_p


----------



## christels (2008 Augusztus 2)

osztályharc
bo-d-g--g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

JohnnyHooker írta:


> zürzavar
> 
> zs_bsz_m_l_g_p


 

zsebszámológép


f_jsz_m_l_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Augusztus 2)

fejszámolás
r-psz-d--


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

rapszódia

_jv_l_g * sz_mf_n_ _


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Augusztus 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> rapszódia
> 
> _jv_l_g * sz_mf_n_ _


újvilágszimfónia
k-rm-n-dl-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

karmonádli

f_st_lt * cs_l_k


----------



## feri2008 (2008 Augusztus 2)

füstölt csülök

g_r_szk_p


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Augusztus 2)

giroszkóp
g-z-d-g-l-k-r


----------



## feri2008 (2008 Augusztus 2)

gázadagolókar

s_b_ss_gv_lt_


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

sebességváltó

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Augusztus 2)

boldogság
sz-rm-tl-n


----------



## Patientia (2008 Augusztus 2)

szőrmétlen

_z_mp_cs_rt_


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

izompacsirta

_lvh_jh_sz


----------



## Patientia (2008 Augusztus 2)

élvhajhász

v_lt_l_z


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

váltóláz

m_dv_cs_pd_


----------



## Patientia (2008 Augusztus 2)

medvecsapda

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

asztalterítő

sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## Patientia (2008 Augusztus 2)

Szekrénysor

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## Mesga (2008 Augusztus 2)

erdőkerülő

v_r_gág_á_


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

erdőkerülő

sz_n_n_th_


----------



## Patientia (2008 Augusztus 2)

szénanátha

v_rsz_rz_d_s


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

vérszerződés

_pr_sz_nt_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

aprószentek

_jt_t_sm_n_


----------



## Smaragd (2008 Augusztus 2)

aproszentek

v_d_szg_r_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

Smaragd írta:


> aproszentek
> 
> v_d_szg_r_ny


 
Talán először meg kék' fejteni az előzőt !


----------



## Smaragd (2008 Augusztus 2)

ájtatosmanó

bocsi, de mire megtaláltam hol kell beírni addigra beelőztél.

v_d_szg_r_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

Nem gond !

vadászgörény

t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## Smaragd (2008 Augusztus 2)

tengerimalac

k_sk_ty_k


----------



## kreutzerl (2008 Augusztus 2)

kiskutyák


----------



## kreutzerl (2008 Augusztus 2)

__kus


----------



## kovrob (2008 Augusztus 2)

mókus

_i_i_é_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

pipitér

k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## kovrob (2008 Augusztus 2)

kanalasgém

_ep_l_t__


----------



## Kru (2008 Augusztus 2)

A_v_s_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Augusztus 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> pipitér
> 
> k_n_l_sg_m


 
ez volt az utolsó szabályos...

kanalasgém

v_rs_ny_._t_


----------



## kovrob (2008 Augusztus 3)

kovrob írta:


> kanalasgém
> 
> _ep_l_t__


 
repülőtér de mind1


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 3)

Wulfi írta:


> ez volt az utolsó szabályos...
> 
> kanalasgém
> 
> v_rs_ny_._t_


 

versenyautó


_r_nyh_nt_


----------



## teditke (2008 Augusztus 3)

aranyhintó

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 4)

varázspálca

s_t_p_lc_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 4)

sétapáca

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## Debil33 (2008 Augusztus 4)

ejtőernyő

p_rn_cs_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 4)

párnacsata

cs_t_p_t_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 4)

csatapate

z-n--k-d-m--


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 4)

zeneakadémia

_rt_st_k_pz_


----------



## nolate (2008 Augusztus 4)

Évicus írta:


> zeneakadémia
> 
> _rt_st_k_pz_


artistaképző

h-t-r-d-


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 5)

határidő

_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## cibakgy (2008 Augusztus 5)

ékszerteknős

_on_ol_t


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 6)

gondolat

v_t_rl_z_s


----------



## hirokin (2008 Augusztus 6)

gizko52 írta:


> gondolat
> 
> v_t_rl_z_s



vitorlázás

_lk_t_k_dv


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)

alkotokedv

ny-lvj-r-s


----------



## pneumofax (2008 Augusztus 6)

nyelvjárás
_th_ly_z_s


----------



## hirokin (2008 Augusztus 6)

gipsi queen írta:


> alkotokedv
> 
> ny-lvj-r-s



nyelvjárás

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 6)

körömpörkölt

_lh_z_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 6)

elhízás

_b_lt_s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Augusztus 8)

eboltás
m_gk_dv_lt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 8)

megkedvelte

_rd_k_ss_g_k


----------



## wiccza (2008 Augusztus 8)

érdekességek
m_nnyd_rg_s


----------



## iildi (2008 Augusztus 8)

mennydörgés

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## panda21 (2008 Augusztus 8)

égiháború

v_h_rk_r_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 8)

viharkárok

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## wicus (2008 Augusztus 8)

szivárvány
j-gv-r-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 8)

jégverés

-tl-tb-rz-


----------



## panda21 (2008 Augusztus 8)

ötletbörze

j_v_s-m_n_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 9)

jövés-menés

_r_t_s


----------



## Smaya (2008 Augusztus 9)

aratás

_z_t_r_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 9)

ezotérika

_st_h_rl_p


----------



## Smaya (2008 Augusztus 9)

estihírlap

m_g_k_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 9)

mágikus

r_ml_nd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 9)

romlando

-tl-t-k-


----------



## wicus (2008 Augusztus 9)

repülőgép

-l-mp-k-n-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 10)

gipsi queen írta:


> romlando
> 
> -tl-t-k-



atlétika

_l_mp_ _


----------



## Debil33 (2008 Augusztus 10)

olimpia

sz_m_r_k_h_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 11)

szamárköhögés

_r_ny_r_m


----------



## tamasovits (2008 Augusztus 11)

repülőgép

_szt_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 11)

asztal - ősztől (?)

v_g_t_r_ _ n_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 11)

vegetáriánus

_szt_n_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 11)

ösztönöz

b_zt_t_s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Augusztus 11)

bíztatatás
sz_r_t_t


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Augusztus 11)

szeretet

k--ll-t-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 11)

szeretet

m_gb_nt_s


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> szeretet
> 
> m_gb_nt_s



megbántás

-pt-m-st-


----------



## panda21 (2008 Augusztus 11)

optimista 
v_r_t_r_m


----------



## smili (2008 Augusztus 11)

váróterem
_d_l_s


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 11)

üdülés
t-ng-rp-rt


----------



## smili (2008 Augusztus 11)

tengerpart
v_r_gk_s_r


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 11)

virágkosár
-l-mp--


----------



## Debil33 (2008 Augusztus 11)

Olimpia
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## Attila1969 (2008 Augusztus 11)

osztályharc


----------



## Attila1969 (2008 Augusztus 11)

osztályharc

s_g_t_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Debil33 írta:


> Olimpia
> _szt_l_t_n_sz


 

asztalitenisz


gy_l_gt_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

gyalogtúra

_s_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## Debil33 (2008 Augusztus 12)

esélytelenség

l_l_kv_nd_rl_s


----------



## simon zsóka (2008 Augusztus 12)

Lélekvándorlás
H-gy-m-v-r-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 15)

simon zsóka írta:


> Lélekvándorlás
> H-gy-m-v-r-s


 

Ezt "átugorjuk", mert leállt a játék.


Időjárás:


m_t_ _r_l_g_ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

meteorológia

_st_m_s_


----------



## darvinda (2008 Augusztus 15)

estimese
_a_gy_b_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

hangyaboly

sz_n_k_z_l


----------



## wiccza (2008 Augusztus 15)

szénakazal
t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 15)

természetes

m_ _lk_t_s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 15)

műalkotás

z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 16)

zeneszerző

_r_kz_ld * sl_g_r_k


----------



## RIS (2008 Augusztus 16)

Örökzöld * slágerek

_j_á_o_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 16)

újságok (?)

n_p_l_p_k


----------



## boholino (2008 Augusztus 16)

napilapok



v*rs*sk*t*t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 16)

verseskötet

_r_d_l_m


----------



## azandi (2008 Augusztus 16)

irodalom

g_zd_gs_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 16)

gazdagsag

-r-msz-rz-s


----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 16)

éremszerzés

n_pl_p_k


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 16)

naplopók

v--szgy-rty-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 16)

viaszgyertya

-n-rg--f-gy-szt-s


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 16)

energiafogyasztás

_ll_m_g_zg_t_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 16)

allamigazgatas

p-nt-tl-n


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 16)

pontatlan

h_rg_sz_s


----------



## doboztam (2008 Augusztus 16)

horgászás
r_k_v_d_sz_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

rókavadászat

sz_rv_sb_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

szarvasbőgés

_ _t_p_ly_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

autóálya

_rd_ _ * _sv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

erdei ösvény

r_k_ _d_


----------



## ilona53 (2008 Augusztus 17)

érdes * ásvány

h_v_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> erdei ösvény
> 
> r_k_ _d_


 

rókaodú

b_g_ly * v_r


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

bagoly vár

t_ll


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

toll

r_pl_k_


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

replika

n_dr_g


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

nadrág

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

bagoly vár


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

bocs, valami lefagyott

szóval: 

távirányító

_m_r_ll_sz


----------



## Anita1986 (2008 Augusztus 17)

amarillisz

r_jt_kh_ly


----------



## panda21 (2008 Augusztus 17)

rejtekhely

n_v_nyh_t_r_z_


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 17)

növényhatározó

p--ck-t-t-s


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 17)

repülőgép

m-nd-r-nk-cs-


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 17)

repülőgép

v--szb-b-


----------



## sexter (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

gabocza64 írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> v--szb-b-


 
viaszbaba

k_ljf_lj_ncs_


----------



## nyiribea (2008 Augusztus 17)

keljfeljancsi

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## doboztam (2008 Augusztus 17)

fogyókúra

_l_tt_m_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

alattomos

ny_ltsz_v_


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 17)

Repülőgép.

A_ _ a _ a _ ó


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 17)

abbavaló

_e_e__e__ó__o_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

gabocza64 írta:


> abbavaló
> 
> _e_e__e__ó__o_



bocsi, de ez a játék a mássalhangzók megadásával kell, hogy működjön....


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> alattomos
> 
> ny_ltsz_v_



nyíltszívű

v_d_nt_rm_


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 17)

vadontermő

sz_r_ncs_l_v_g


Bocsi előttem tévedtek és én tovább vittem


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 17)

szerencselovag ?

l-nd-l-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

gabocza64 írta:


> vadontermő
> 
> sz_r_ncs_l_v_g
> 
> ...



szerencselovag

d_jb_sz_d_


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 17)

lendület


k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

gabocza64 írta:


> lendület
> 
> 
> k_ty_sz_r_t_



kutyaszorító

l_g_ng_rl_


----------



## csakim (2008 Augusztus 17)

Szerencselovag


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)

Eniko05 írta:


> kutyaszorító
> 
> l_g_ng_rl_


 
legingerlo

t-ng-rf-n-k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 18)

tengerfenék

h_gycs_cs


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)

hegycsucs

n-pf-gy-tk-z-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 18)

napfogyatkozás

h_ldt_lt_


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> napfogyatkozás
> 
> h_ldt_lt_


holdtölte

cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 18)

csillaghullás

s_rd_b_l_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Augusztus 18)

sárdobálás

sz-pl-t-l-n


----------



## smuku (2008 Augusztus 18)

szeplőtelen
b_c_kl_


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 18)

Bicikli.

t_t_f_d_


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 18)

tetőfedő

_r__sk_r_k


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 18)

Óriáskerék.

l_p_tk_l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 18)

lópatkolás

k_ty_sz_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 18)

kutyaszán

t_j_ss_rg_


----------



## Lexa85 (2008 Augusztus 18)

tojássárga

_lk_m__


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

alkímia

_bn_v_ld_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 19)

ebnevelde

k_r_nt_n


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

karantén

p_l_h_szt_r


----------



## vyanna (2008 Augusztus 19)

polihisztor
-lm-b-j-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

elmebajos

h_szt_z_


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

hisztiző

c_p_ _ sz_nyl_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

cápauszonyleves??

r_d_ _v_v_


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

Az!
Rádióvevő?

f_t_k_mr_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

igen!

fotokamra

_l_lj_r_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 19)

elöljáró

f _ _ _ _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

demandor írta:


> elöljáró
> 
> f _ _ _ _


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 20)

fiaié

f_nd_rl_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

fondorlat

_gyt_rn_


----------



## rebibaba (2008 Augusztus 20)

agytorna
b_nh_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

bűnhődés

t_k_zl_ * f_ _


----------



## Matarese (2008 Augusztus 20)

tékozló fiú

_k_p_nkt_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

akupunktúra

t_rm_sz_tgy_gy_sz_t


----------



## Matarese (2008 Augusztus 20)

természetgyógyászat

f_csk_nd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

fecskendő

k_p_ly_z_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 20)

köpölyözés? kipólyázás?


m-hv--sz


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

méhviasz

k_k_s_l_


----------



## Neyrda (2008 Augusztus 20)

kakasülő

k_r_m


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

pl. köröm

sz_m_t_szs_k


----------



## Neyrda (2008 Augusztus 20)

szemeteszsák

r_b_zl_


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

ribizli

_r_d_ _k


----------



## Bedava (2008 Augusztus 20)

áradnak, erednek, íródnak,



_ld_lsz_m_z_s


----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 20)

oldalszámozás

m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 20)

motorkerékpár

_sz_g_m_


----------



## Misscili (2008 Augusztus 20)

úszógumi

sz_ps_g


----------



## Emily89 (2008 Augusztus 20)

Sz_P n_p_t m_nd_nk_n_K!!!!!!


----------



## Emily89 (2008 Augusztus 20)

Sz_R_TL_K!!!!!!


----------



## nyiribea (2008 Augusztus 20)

keljfeljancsi

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## nyiribea (2008 Augusztus 20)

Szépnapotmindenkinek. Az előbb kicsit elnéztem.


----------



## nyiribea (2008 Augusztus 20)

m_l_gv_n


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 20)

melegvan

_zz_ds_g


----------



## dorci27 (2008 Augusztus 20)

izzadság
d_r_mb_l


----------



## lezsoca70 (2008 Augusztus 21)

dorombol

p_rd_c


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 21)

párduc

k_r_mf_k_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 21)

koromfekete

sz-p-r-d-l-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

szépirodalom

k_l_t_st_l_n


----------



## dorci27 (2008 Augusztus 21)

kilátástalan
k_r_nd_l_s_n


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 21)

kiránduláson

d_l_l_tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

délelőtt

s_t_b_t


----------



## smili (2008 Augusztus 21)

sétabot
n_pt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

naptár

v_l_tr_z_


----------



## Szofi73 (2008 Augusztus 21)

velőtrázó
k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## Danzso (2008 Augusztus 21)

koronatanú
sz_k_é__s_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

szekrénysor

f_l_ _r_


----------



## Matarese (2008 Augusztus 21)

falióra

f_rm_rn_dr_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

farmernadrág

_sz_g_m_


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 21)

úszógumi

g-m-m-tr-c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

gumimatrac

_k_c_s_t


----------



## rebibaba (2008 Augusztus 21)

akácosút
d_ll_r_i_ _i_m_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

rebibaba írta:


> akácosút
> d_ll_r_i_ _i_m_s



dollármilliomos ( a mássalhangzók helyes szétválasztására ügyelni kell!!)

_jj_z_n_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 25)

éjizene (?)

_ d _ j _ r _ s


----------



## suhanna21 (2008 Augusztus 25)

időjárás

h_ll_mv_lgy


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 25)

időjárás

m-t--r-l-g--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

meteorológia

v_t_rl_z_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 26)

vitorlázó

b _ l t _ r _ m


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Augusztus 26)

demandor írta:


> vitorlázó
> 
> b _ l t _ r _ m


 
bálterem

cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## posza (2008 Augusztus 26)

cserépkályha F
F_P_P_CS


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 26)

fapapucs

b-r-nyf-lh-


----------



## atizka (2008 Augusztus 26)

bárányfelhő
h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 26)

helikopter

t _ r _ k f _ j _ s


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 26)

torokfájás
s_ l_ t_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 26)

salata

z-ldp-tr-nzs-j-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

zöldpetrezselyem???

_d_h_tr_l_k


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

időhátralék
s_ly_mzs_n_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

selyemzsínór

_st_ly_r_h_


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

estélyiruha

p_rtf_sny_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

partfisnyél

_d_nyf_g_


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

edényfogó
_r_m_t_r_p__


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

aromaterápia

l_k_s_k_lcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

lakáskulcs

_zj_v_t_


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

ízjavító

_n_m_l__


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

ízjavító
cs_l_m_d_


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

csalamádé
k_p_tt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

csalamádé

cs_l_dt_r_p_ _


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

családterápia

p_l__szt_r


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

családterápia
_lk_t_t_b_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

alkotótábor

_g_k_t_


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

igekötő
k_rm_nv_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

körmönverés

_d_ _t_z_


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

(kárminvörös)
időutazó
s_r_gh_jt_


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

sereghajtó

P_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

palacsinta  (bocsi)

_t_ls_


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

palacsinta utolsó
_r_g_ny_l


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

üreginyúl

b_r_nd_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

üreginyúl

_rd_sz_l_


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

erdőszéle

r_k_k_m_


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

erdőszéle
p_n_p_t_k_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

rókakoma, panoptikum

_gy_sk_d_k


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

ügyeskedik
k_c_r_sz_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

kacarászik

n_v_tg_l


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

nevetgél

s_r_k_z_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

sorakozik

_br_nd_zv_n


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

ábrándozván?

f_l_ _js_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

faliújság

_js_g_r_


----------



## doboztam (2008 Augusztus 26)

újságárus

j _ l m _ z b _ l


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 26)

jelmezbál

_sk_l_k_zd_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

iskolakezdés

_sm_tl_s


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 27)

ismétlés

k_v_lk_d


----------



## AyameKAKK (2008 Augusztus 27)

kavalkád

sz_r_t_tt_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

szeretettel

f_g_dl_k


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

fogadlak

k_rn_v_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

karnevál

f_lv_n_l_


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 27)

felvonuló

d--t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

diéta

_zl_t_k_t_


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

üzletkötő

ny_mt_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

nyomtató

_zh_t_s


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

ízhatás

t_l_f_nk_gyl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

telefonkagyló

t_ng_rp_rt_


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 27)

telefonkagyló

k-m--n


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> telefonkagyló
> 
> t_ng_rp_rt_


 
tengerparti

k-m--n


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

kamion

sz_b_n_v_ny


----------



## rebibaba (2008 Augusztus 27)

szobanövény
g_p_szt_chn_k_s


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

gépésztechnikus

_v_gp_h_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 27)

uvegpohar

zs-bsz-t-r


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

zsebszótár

-gyt-k-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

ágytakaró

_gy_l_t_s


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

ügyeletes

-r--szt-l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

íróasztal

l_p_d_


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

lepedő

sz-n-sc-r-z-


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 27)

szinesceruza

r-d-rg-m-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

radírgumi

_z_ltl_b_


----------



## rebibaba (2008 Augusztus 27)

ízeltlábú
sz_r_cs_nyd_ó


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 27)

szerecsendió

_br_sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

abrosz

_l_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 28)

ülőgarnitúra

m _ n k _ _ r _


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 28)

munkaóra
k-s-rl-t-k


----------



## suhanna21 (2008 Augusztus 28)

kisérletek

gy_l_g_s_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 28)

gyalogosan

t_r_z_


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 28)

túrázó

t-z-r--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 28)

tízórai

n_p_ _d_g


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Augusztus 28)

napi adag

_ngy_lg_mb


----------



## zoli2791 (2008 Augusztus 28)

angyalgömb


_ak_kks_ar


----------



## senorita (2008 Augusztus 28)

angyalgömb

h_zm_st_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 28)

házmester

m-gb-zh-t-s-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 28)

megbízhatóság

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 28)

számológép

pr_kt_k_ss_g


----------



## wicus (2008 Augusztus 28)

praktikusság

v-l-gb-j-n-ks-g


----------



## ghost127 (2008 Augusztus 28)

világbajnokság

..r.p.a.b.j.n.k.s.g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Európabajnokság

t_l_ _l_p_ _


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 29)

téli olimpia (?, ha +m)

_ l _ f _ l _ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 29)

alufólia

s_t_l_m_z


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 29)

sütőlemez (?)

r _ _ d _ 

egyfajta jelzés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 29)

riadó

_ _t_m_rk_


----------



## doboztam (2008 Augusztus 29)

autómárka

p _ l _ cs _ n t _


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 29)

palacsinta

_r_nyh_l


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 30)

aranyhal

c_ntr_f_g_


----------



## Bözse (2008 Augusztus 30)

centrifuga

l-cs-l-k-nn-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

locsolókanna

l_kv_rf_z_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

lekvárfőzés

b _ b _ s b _ n k _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

búbosbanka

_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 30)

énekesmadár

f_k_t_r_g_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 30)

feketerigo

r-g-j-ncs-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 30)

rigójancsi

d_b_st_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

dobostorta

_d_ssz_j_


----------



## Endy92 (2008 Augusztus 30)

dobostorta

_k_d_ly


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 30)

akadály

k--l-m-ck-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

koalamackó

_d_ssz_j_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

odüsszeja (?)

f _ _ t _ l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

demandor írta:


> odüsszeja (?)
> 
> f _ _ t _ l



nem-nem, attól egyszerűbb


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

édesszájú

f _ _ t _ l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

gratulálok!

fiatal

_r_g_n_n_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

Eniko05 írta:


> gratulálok!
> 
> fiatal
> 
> _r_g_n_n_


 
Eniko!
Ide már nem is merek kérdőjeles megoldást írni. Csak azt mondd meg, hogy ez is egyszerű?
demandor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

demandor írta:


> Eniko!
> Ide már nem is merek kérdőjeles megoldást írni. Csak azt mondd meg, hogy ez is egyszerű?
> demandor



na, jó, hibásan írtam..., igazad van, BOCSÁNAT :-D , egy "_" többletem lett

_r_gn_n_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

öregnéne (őzikéje)

D _ _ d _ l _ v


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

diadalív

sz_m_rl_pcs_


----------



## Bedava (2008 Augusztus 30)

Diadalív

f_gsz_b_ly_z_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

fogszabályozó

p _ _ c _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

pióca

sz_v_t_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 30)

szívatás

m _ n _ _ k _ s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

mániákus

h_z_d_z_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 31)

hazudozó

f _ _ t _ l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

fiatal

_v_n_


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 31)

óvónő

_ n d _ _ n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

indián

n_gyf_n_k


----------



## dudus49 (2008 Augusztus 31)

indián

t_ll_sk_gy_


----------



## dudus49 (2008 Augusztus 31)

nagyfőnök

h_ssz_ p_sk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

hosszúpuska

_p_cs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 31)

apacs

-t_ls_ * m_h_k_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 31)

utolsó mohikán

f-lh-k-rc-l-


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 31)

felhőkarcoló

l-l--m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

liliom

j_g_s_s_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 31)

jegeseso


k-lt-r-l-t


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 31)

külterület

_ _ n c s _ r _


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Augusztus 31)

ioncsere

sz-l-n-rg--


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 1)

szélenergia

m _ r _ _ _ v _ g

hőálló, átlátszó anyag


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 1)

máriaüveg

k-mm-n-k-c--


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 1)

kommunikáció

t _ x _ _ l l _ m _ s


----------



## Bözse (2008 Szeptember 2)

taxiállomás

h-r-á--t-ny-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

harkálytanya

r_k_ _d_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 2)

rókaodú

_ l _ pt _ k _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

alaptőke

_p_l_n_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 2)

ápolónő

_ k _ r h _ z


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 2)

ikerház

_ng_rsz_g_ny


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 2)

ingerszegéy

_ j _ t _ s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 2)

újítás

_gys_jt_


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 2)

egysejtü

pr-st-t-c--


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 2)

prostitucio

-l-nsz-nv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

ellenszenv??

_ls_ _ld_z_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

elsőáldozó

_rnyj_t_k


----------



## Angie65 (2008 Szeptember 2)

osztályharc

l_v_l_z_s


----------



## Vacy (2008 Szeptember 2)

árnyjáték

h__mb_r


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 2)

hóember

f _ _ s k _


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 2)

fecske

m_d_rd_l


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 2)

fiaskó

-nd-v-d--l-s


----------



## ionon (2008 Szeptember 2)

fruska 
k_n_e__á__ór


----------



## Vacy (2008 Szeptember 2)

individuális

gr_m_sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 2)

gizko52 írta:


> fecske
> 
> m_d_rd_l


madárdal



Vacy írta:


> individuális
> 
> gr_m_sz


grimasz

cs-p-rt-s-t-s


----------



## Vacy (2008 Szeptember 2)

csoportosítás

b_t_t_p_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 3)

betűtípus

v-r--c--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

variáció

k_l_tk_z_


----------



## tibi43 (2008 Szeptember 3)

keletkező

k_v_d_r_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

kávédaráló

_ll_t_z_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 3)

illatozó

_ f _ n y _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

áfonya

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## jap (2008 Szeptember 3)

k_r_szt_lv_h_t_


----------



## suhanna21 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> áfonya
> 
> l_v_nd_l_




levendula

sz_r_t_ m_l_ts_g


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 3)

szüreti mulatság

_ l _ r c _ s b _ l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

álarcosbál

_r_m_d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

örömóda

_r_kly_t_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

ereklyetartó

_m_kf_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

ámokfutó

_l_f_nt_rm_ny


----------



## roberts80 (2008 Szeptember 3)

elefántormány


----------



## iren vass (2008 Szeptember 3)

és a feladvány....


----------



## iren vass (2008 Szeptember 3)

k-r-sztsz-m-z-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

iren vass írta:


> k-r-sztsz-m-z-s



keresztszemezés, keresztszámozás...


_vgy_r_


----------



## Katya86 (2008 Szeptember 3)

repülőgép

o_i_p_a


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> keresztszemezés, keresztszámozás...
> 
> 
> _vgy_r_


évgyűrű

_pk_zl_b


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 3)

épkézláb

b-k-p-r-nty


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

békaporonty

_m_l_tr_._p_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

emeletráépítés

h_z_t_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

huzatos/húzatás

_nc_kl_p_d_._


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

enciklopédia

_t_mh_b_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

atomháború

_sz_pp_k_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

iszappakolás

m_zl_st_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 3)

mazlista

b-l-nt-s


----------



## teditke (2008 Szeptember 3)

bólintás

t_n_vny_t


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 3)

tanévnyitó

_ _ a _ o _

(szoba tartozéka)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 3)

szalon

sz_l_nk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

szalonka

_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## tratak (2008 Szeptember 4)

énekesmadár

f_k_n_l


----------



## gyerika1 (2008 Szeptember 4)

fakanál

t_r_ny_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

toronyóra

m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## tratak (2008 Szeptember 4)

madárfészek

g_l_sk_sz_gg_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

galuskaszaggató

t_rt_l_ksz_m_v_g


----------



## jaksisanyi (2008 Szeptember 4)

tartalékszemüveg

m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

madárfészek (volt már, én adtam a feladványt, kettővel ezelőtt)

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

szamárlétra

c_lr_v_z_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

célravezető

_p_st_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

apostol

_p_c_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

apáca

f_gyl_ltk_h_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

fagylaltkehely

j_gk_ck_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

jégkocka

_p_rp_rf_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

eperparfé

r_z_d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

rezeda

r_b_rb_r_l_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

rebarbaraleves

_b_rk_l_v_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

uborkalevél

m_sk_t_ly_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

muskotályos

sz_l_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

szőlőlé

b_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

borkorcsolya

f_h_r_mb_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

fehérember

f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

feketeretek

n_d_lyt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

nadálytő

sz_m_rk_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

szamárkóró

_k_cv_r_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

akácvirág

sZ_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Szeptember 4)

szappanbuborék

p_sk_t_r_l_d


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

piskótarolád

b_rt_nt_lt_l_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

börtöntöltelék

r_b_sk_d_


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 4)

raboskodó

k-rdv-r-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

kardvirág

sz_l_k_n


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 4)

szilikon

--t-m-ta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

automata

_m_l_t_s_n


----------



## oszjudit (2008 Szeptember 4)

emeletesen
_a_d_ll_ó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 4)

oszjudit írta:


> emeletesen
> _a_d_ll_ó


 







m_gf_jt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

oszjudit írta:


> emeletesen
> _a_d_ll_ó



kandalló

h_b_s_n


----------



## nyszjani (2008 Szeptember 4)

repülőgép

k_kt_lp_rt_


----------



## nyszjani (2008 Szeptember 4)

megfejtés

k_l_nd_s


----------



## nyszjani (2008 Szeptember 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> m_gf_jt_s


megfejtés


----------



## nyszjani (2008 Szeptember 4)

Eniko05 írta:


> kandalló
> 
> h_b_s_n


hibásan

_js_g_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

újságárús

r_h_n_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 4)

újságárús

l_pk_ _d_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 5)

lapkiadó

_ s k _ v _


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 5)

esküvő

n-gyn-n-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 5)

nagynéni

k_st_lym_z_._m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)

kastelymuzeum

k--ll-t-s


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 5)

kiállítás

r _ t m _s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 5)

ritmus

m-s--rsz-g


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)

meseorszag

cs-pk-r-zs-k-


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 5)

Csipkerózsika
-l-j-b-gy-


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 5)

Bocs!Helyesbítek:/még kezdő vagyok!/
Csipkerózsika
-l-jb-gy-


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 5)

olajbogyó

n _ d _ r _ g _


----------



## doren (2008 Szeptember 5)

nádirigó

l_t_t_


----------



## Buttercup014 (2008 Szeptember 5)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Buttercup014 (2008 Szeptember 5)

lótetű
p_ll_a_ng_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 5)

lótetű

p _ l l _ n g _


----------



## Tarkarra (2008 Szeptember 5)

osztályharc

f_p_p_cs


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 5)

demandor írta:


> lótetű
> 
> p _ l l _ n g _


 
pillangó

t _ n _ s z _ t _


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Demandor: teniszütő
Tarkarra: fapapucs

-r-dm-ny


----------



## popcorn2 (2008 Szeptember 5)

REPÜLŐGÉP
_lv_s_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 6)

aanne_36 írta:


> Demandor: teniszütő
> Tarkarra: fapapucs
> 
> -r-dm-ny


 
eredmeny

j-.n-p-t


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 6)

jó napot

_ z _ m z _ t


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 6)

izomzat
t-v-ls-gt-rt-


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 6)

távolságtartó

_ n d _ g _


----------



## laucat (2008 Szeptember 6)

indigó

v_ll_m_sv_z_t_


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 6)

villamosvezető

k-rf--l


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 6)

karfiol

_ l d _ m _ s


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 6)

ildomos

p-t-c--


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 6)

peticio

r-kl-m-ny-g


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 6)

reklámanyag
m-ll-kh-j-


----------



## varrodan (2008 Szeptember 6)

osztályharc
p_ncst_rt_


----------



## laucat (2008 Szeptember 6)

puncstorta
_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 7)

ablakkeret

_jt_f_lf_


----------



## izsa (2008 Szeptember 7)

tevehajcsar

B_b_rsz_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 7)

izsa írta:


> tevehajcsar
> 
> B_b_rsz_n


 

 "tevehajcsar" - ez honnan "jött le" ?:mrgreen:


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 7)

Bíborszín

_ j s _ g _ r _ s


----------



## laucat (2008 Szeptember 7)

újságírás

_t_lh_rd_


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 7)

ételhordó
t-t-m-szl-p


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 7)

totemoszlop

k _ r k _ t _


----------



## Matizka (2008 Szeptember 7)

karkötő

v_l_g_tl_sz


----------



## Jégkirálynő (2008 Szeptember 7)

repülőgép
t_szt_l_t


----------



## rinkama (2008 Szeptember 7)

tisztelet
_l_tr_tm_s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Szeptember 7)

életritmus
t_szt_l_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 7)

tisztelet

m_gb_cs_l_s


----------



## Dmitrij (2008 Szeptember 7)

megbecsülés


k_t_rt_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 7)

kitartás

t_ll_sl_bd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 7)

tollaslabda


j_gh_k_


----------



## wiccza (2008 Szeptember 7)

jéghoki
_lk_r_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## rinkama (2008 Szeptember 7)

megbecsülés

sz_pr_m_ny_k

Ezek halnak meg utoljára.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 7)

wiccza írta:


> jéghoki
> _lk_r_lh_t_tl_n


 

elkerülhetetlen


_k_d_ly_k


----------



## bakfitty1 (2008 Szeptember 7)

akadályok

p_r_n_rm_l_s


----------



## izsa (2008 Szeptember 7)

Paranormalis

v_lt_z_k_ny


----------



## bakfitty1 (2008 Szeptember 7)

változékony

m_rc_p_nf_g_r_


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 7)

marcipánfigura
cs-cs-k-


----------



## izsa (2008 Szeptember 7)

csicsoka

v_ll_nyk_pCS_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 7)

villanykapcsoló

_lr_h_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 7)

álruha

sz-kl-v-r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

sziklavár (?)

v_rt_r_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

vártorony

_l_lt_pl_lt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

alúltáplált

t_lt_ttg_l_mb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

töltöttgalamb

b_k_f_nnt_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

békefenntartó

b_mb_z_g_p_kk_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

bombázógépekkel

l_k_t_rh_b_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

lakótérháború (?)

gy_rm_t_s_t_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

(lokátorháború)

gyarmatosítók

k_rv_ll_tt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

Aha !
****
kárvallott

_ll_m_ * b_zt_s_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

Állami Biztosító

p_._cf_l_gy_l_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

piacfelügyelet

_r_b_s_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

árubőség

_r_m_l_s


----------



## celtar (2008 Szeptember 8)

jajj, elszúrtam, egy pillanat


[_nt_sz_c__l_s]


----------



## edytth (2008 Szeptember 8)

antiszociális

p_szt_rt_rh_ny_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

pásztortarhonya

sz_r_t_tsz_lg_l_t


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 8)

szeretetszolgálat

_ l t _ z k _ d _ s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

öltözködés

p_f_sz_k_ll


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 8)

pofaszakáll
l-h-l-l-b-n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 8)

lóhalálában

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 8)

peremkerület

k _ n y _ r


----------



## bkata (2008 Szeptember 8)

peremkerület

r-k-ttkr-mpl-


----------



## ciccka (2008 Szeptember 8)

bkata írta:


> peremkerület
> 
> r-k-ttkr-mpl-


rakottkrumpli b-bf-z-l-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 8)

babfozelek

sz-l-t-sn-p-t-rt-


----------



## shadow61 (2008 Szeptember 8)

születésnapi torta

t_rk_pt_rt_


----------



## amcsi (2008 Szeptember 8)

repülőgép
_lv_t_m_lt


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 9)

elvetemült

_g_zs_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

shadow61 írta:


> születésnapi torta
> 
> t_rk_pt_rt_



térképtartó

n_v_ny_v_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 9)

növényevő

t_rs_s_t_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

társasutazás

m_g_n_kc_ _


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 9)

magánakció

r _ _ g _ l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

reagál

k_t_k_d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 9)

kötekedő

d_r_ly_v_g_


----------



## anettoo (2008 Szeptember 9)

derelyevágó

t_r_m_s_sz_l_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 9)

tiramisuszelet

_d_tsz_lg_lt_t_s


----------



## hkingah (2008 Szeptember 9)

adatszolgáltatás

k_t_nt_t_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 9)

kitüntetés

_rsz_gj_r_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 9)

országjárás

h_t_r_nc_d_ns


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 9)

határincidens

_pt_m_st_


----------



## suzanne (2008 Szeptember 9)

repülőgép

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## Rrrrrrrm (2008 Szeptember 9)

szappanbuborék
k_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## ciccka (2008 Szeptember 9)

Zsófi19 írta:


> mélyrepülés
> 
> _szt_lyh_rc


 osztályharc l-v-sk-t-n-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Évicus írta:


> határincidens
> 
> _pt_m_st_



optimista

z_r_s_v


----------



## Alexad (2008 Szeptember 9)

:..:zárósáv:..:

:..: b k r t :..:


----------



## csingike (2008 Szeptember 9)

repülőgép
_lv_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

csingike írta:


> repülőgép
> _lv_s



olvas ( te is elolvashatnád a szabályokat, mielőtt hozzákezdesz irogatni....)

h_ly_s_g_k_t


----------



## partvis (2008 Szeptember 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> olvas ( te is elolvashatnád a szabályokat, mielőtt hozzákezdesz irogatni....)
> 
> h_ly_s_g_k_t



hülyeségeket

_ f_r_mb_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 9)

a fórumba

s_h_v_ !


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 9)

sehová
-lt-ttm-sz


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 9)

oltottmész

l _ m p _ _ n


----------



## rizseslecso (2008 Szeptember 9)

lampion

b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 9)

berendezés

_ssz_gh_t_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 10)

összeghatár

k--d-s-k


----------



## rizseslecso (2008 Szeptember 10)

kiadások

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 10)

levendula

-lv-sm-ny-k


----------



## rizseslecso (2008 Szeptember 10)

olvasmányok

_l_g_z_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 10)

eligazodás

kr_sszt_bl_k


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 10)

kressztáblák

r _ d _ rg _ m _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 10)

radírgumi

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 10)

palatábla
h-lh-t-tl-ns-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 10)

halhatatlanság

p_l_ckp_st_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 10)

palackposta

n_vb_t_rl_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 10)

névbitorló

l _ v _ s z _ t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 10)

lovászat

f_t_m_d_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 10)

fotamodo

-lm-d-z-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 10)

álmodozás

_br_d_z_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 10)

ébredező

-lm-lk-d-s


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 10)

álmélkodás

sz_r_t_t


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 11)

Szeretet

j_sz_nd_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

jószándék

_k_r_s


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 11)

akarás

_ng_d_lm_s


----------



## Ancsa75 (2008 Szeptember 11)

engedelmes

t_r_lm_s


----------



## Charless (2008 Szeptember 11)

szélmalom

h_rg_sz


----------



## Charless (2008 Szeptember 11)

türelmes

_rt_lm_s


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 11)

értelmes

_ml_kn_p


----------



## Charless (2008 Szeptember 11)

emléknap

m_t__r_l_g__


----------



## Charless (2008 Szeptember 11)

Egy kis segítség gondolj Németh Lajosra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 11)

Köszi, de ment volna 

meteorológia

v_t_rl_sv_rs_ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 11)

vitorlásverseny

-ssz-f-gg-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 11)

összefüggés

k_nyvk_._ll_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

könyvkiállítás

_sz_b_r_ck


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 11)

őszibarack

cs_m_g_sz_l_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 11)

csemegeszőlő

F _ _ s t y _ k

égi baromfi


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 11)

Fiastyúk

Cs-ll-g-sz-t


----------



## komandris (2008 Szeptember 11)

csillagászat

k-r-kp-r


----------



## Matizka (2008 Szeptember 11)

kerékpár

t_r_ny_gr_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

toronyugró

_nd_ _n_rt_rt_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 11)

indiánertorta

t _ n t _ h _ l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

tintahal

cs_sz_ _lj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 11)

csészealj

_f_n_ _t_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 11)

ufonauták

f-ld-nk-v-l--k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 11)

földönkívüliek


m_rsl_k_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

marslakók

_l_sz_k_ny


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 11)

aluszékony

_ z g _ g _


----------



## Sablac (2008 Szeptember 11)

izgága

z_g_v_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 11)

zugivó ??

k-dv-nc--nk


----------



## Sablac (2008 Szeptember 11)

kedvenceink

v_d_ _


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 11)

videó

m-nd-nny--n


----------



## fonicia (2008 Szeptember 11)

mindannyian

sz-r-l-m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 11)

szerelem

_rv_cs_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 11)

úrvacsora


t-rn-b-m-t-t-


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 11)

Úrvacsora

_ng_d_lm_ss_g


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 11)

tornabemutató

l_l_ng_s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 11)

lólengés


g-pk-cs--lv-zsz-m


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 11)

gépkocsialvázszám

v-zsg-b-zt-s


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 11)

vizsgabiztos


k-l-r--sz-ks-gl-t


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 11)

kalóriaszükséglet

m-s-ny-r


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 13)

Táltos írta:


> m-s-ny-r


Kérünk segítséget!


----------



## Janina (2008 Szeptember 13)

Tényleg jó lenne egy kis segítség.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Lépjünk tovább !

_jr_k_zd_s


----------



## Lilla76 (2008 Szeptember 13)

megfejtés

t_r_ny_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 13)

toronyóra

_r_nyl_ncc_l


----------



## Lilla76 (2008 Szeptember 13)

aranylánccal 

f_p_p_cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 13)

fapapucs

_sk_l_


----------



## Stoni83 (2008 Szeptember 13)

*-*

már nem tudom,,


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 13)

iskola

k-r-ml-kk


----------



## Kemike (2008 Szeptember 13)

repülőgép
h_z_ss_g


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 13)

házasság

_ r _ mt _ l _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

örömteli

v_gk_d_ly_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 14)

vígkedélyű

k _ m _ _ n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

kamion

k_v_s_t


----------



## fonicia (2008 Szeptember 14)

keveset

ny_mt_t_p_tr_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

nyomtatópatron

_r_sz_l_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 14)

araszolás

l _ mp _ _ n


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 14)

lampion

_tl_p


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 14)

étlap

cs-ll-gsz-r-


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 14)

szillagszóró

-t-l-p-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

utilapu

_t_lh_rd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 15)

ételhordó

_c_t_st_rm_


----------



## AnciPanci (2008 Szeptember 15)

osztályharc

b_b_k_cs_


----------



## AnciPanci (2008 Szeptember 15)

ecetestorma

t_l_f_nsz_m


----------



## kerub74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

repülőgép
_t_t_l_s


----------



## kerub74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

repülőgép
_t_t_l_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 15)

AnciPanci írta:


> ecetestorma
> 
> t_l_f_nsz_m


 

telefonszam

z-v-r-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

zavaros

m_gt_v_dn_k


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

megtévednék

m_kd_r_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

mákdaráló

n_v_d_


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

Nevada
névadó
nővédő

_z_rm_st_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

ezermester

_t_z_


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

utazó

_jj_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

ujjatlan

_tc_b_l


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

átcibál ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

dale74 írta:


> átcibál ?



utcabál -- nem szebb??

_rd_sz_l


----------



## anettoo (2008 Szeptember 15)

erdőszél

_rd_sf_rk_s


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

ordasfarkas

_ll_h_t_tl_n_t


----------



## kerub74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

ordasfakas
k_ny_rs_t_g_p


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 15)

dale74 írta:


> ordasfarkas
> 
> _ll_h_t_tl_n_t


 
ellehetetlenít


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 15)

kerub74 írta:


> ordasfakas
> k_ny_rs_t_g_p


 
kenyérsütőgép


-tk-z-k-cs-


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 16)

étkezőkocsi

m _ s t _ r s _ g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

mesterség

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 16)

gondolatalvesz

gy-ngysz-m--nk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

gipsi queen írta:


> gondolatalvesz
> 
> gy-ngysz-m--nk



neminkább: gondolatolvasó??kiss

gyöngyszemeink?

k_ts_gt_l_n


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 16)

kétségtelen

h_l_l_j


----------



## timike87 (2008 Szeptember 16)

dale74 írta:


> kétségtelen
> 
> h_l_l_j


 

halolaj?

k_r_r_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 16)

karora

f-z-k-t-n-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

fizikatanár

t_l_r_


----------



## dale74 (2008 Szeptember 16)

túlóra

t_l_v_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

telivér

t_l_h_ld


----------



## timike87 (2008 Szeptember 16)

telehold

t_rm_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

torma

_pr_d


----------



## SabineAquila (2008 Szeptember 16)

apród

_szt_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

asztal

_fj_s_g


----------



## SabineAquila (2008 Szeptember 16)

ifjúság

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

esthajnalcsillag

_jsz_k_


----------



## amanfromdiosjeno (2008 Szeptember 16)

éjszaka
g_l_kt_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

galaktik

_rz_l_m


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 16)

érzelem

_rt_l_m


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 16)

ártalom

_ r t _ l _ m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 16)

értelem

m_z_._kk_p


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 17)

mozaikkép

d _ _ d _ l


----------



## pusadly (2008 Szeptember 17)

diadal

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 17)

tavirózsa

h_ld_t_lt_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 18)

Eniko05 írta:


> tavirózsa
> 
> h_ld_t_lt_


 
Nincs benne egy fölösleges aláhúzás (magánhangzó)?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

demandor írta:


> Nincs benne egy fölösleges aláhúzás (magánhangzó)?


 bocsánat..., van, hiába, hibázok én is...:-D, akkor helyesebben:

h_ldt_lt_


----------



## adka61 (2008 Szeptember 18)

holdtölte

m_g_lk_v_


----------



## Tulip (2008 Szeptember 18)

megalkuvó


----------



## Tulip (2008 Szeptember 18)

m_nd_ns_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

mindenség

k_zd_tl_g_s


----------



## Kirtan (2008 Szeptember 18)

kezdetleges


_r_ny_s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Szeptember 18)

erényes
m_gb_n_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 18)

megbánás

t _ v _ r _ t


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 18)

távirat

-sk-v-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

esküvő

f_t_z_s


----------



## macskafarka (2008 Szeptember 18)

fotózás

c_p_f_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

cipőfűző

_vz_r_


----------



## idike (2008 Szeptember 18)

évzáró

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

kecskebéka

h_b_k_zv_t_t_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 19)

hibaközvetítő ?(egyetlen Google találat azért volt)

m _ t _ r c s _ n _ k


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 19)

motorcsónak

k_l_ssz_t_t_k


----------



## macskafarka (2008 Szeptember 19)

kulisszatitok

k_r_ _k_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 19)

karaoke

k _ k _ _ scs _ g _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 19)

kakaóscsiga

m_z_szs_rb_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 19)

mézeszserbó

_ _ n _ z _ l


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 19)

ionizál

_ _t_n_z_ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

eutonázia

_t_k_z_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 19)

utókezelő (?)

n_v_t_s

/a legjobb "gyógyszer"/


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

nevetés

_g_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 19)

igen

j_v_h_gy_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

jóváhagyás

k_zd_m_ny_z_


----------



## nanny (2008 Szeptember 19)

kezdeményező
k-l-t-st-l-n


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

kilátástalan

_r_ny_v


----------



## gyuszo (2008 Szeptember 19)

erényöv

b_rt_ng_


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

bőrtanga?

_ss-jt


----------



## gyuszo (2008 Szeptember 19)

igen 

őssejt

m_gh_s_d_s


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

maghasadás

_t_mm_gk_t_t_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 19)

atommagkutató

t _ _ s k _ n n _


----------



## gyuszo (2008 Szeptember 19)

teáskanna

b_rg_ny_p_r_


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

burgonyapüré

k_p_lk_t_


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 20)

képalkotó
l__ny_ny_


----------



## AdaBaba (2008 Szeptember 20)

repülőgép
a_zt_l


----------



## AdaBaba (2008 Szeptember 20)

repülőgép
f_st_k


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

festék

_ l_tm_n_s_g


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 20)

életminőség

_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

ékszerteknős

_lm_f_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

almafa

sz_kr_nd_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

szakrendelés

t_rgym_t_t_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

tárgymutató

h_szn_l_th_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

használathoz

_tm_t_t_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

útmutató

_rd_kl_d_kn_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

érdeklődőknek

t_dn_v_l_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

tudnivaló

m_gk_z_l_th_t_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 20)

megközelíthető

p _ d l _ s


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

padlás

b_r_lh_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

bérelhető

_l_rh_t_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

elérhető

k_dv_zm_ny_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

kedvezményes
_r_n_l_l_ ?


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

áronaluli

l_sh_t_d!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

lesheted

_gy_nm_r


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

ugyanmár

_ny_g_ _s


----------



## Agnese (2008 Szeptember 20)

anyagias

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

szivárvány

_l_mv_l_g


----------



## Agnese (2008 Szeptember 20)

álomvilág

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

bárányfelhő

_g_m_sz_l_


----------



## Agnese (2008 Szeptember 20)

égimeszelő

v_r_gsz_r_m


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

virágszirom

_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## Agnese (2008 Szeptember 20)

aszaltszilva

b_r_ckv_r_g


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 20)

barackvirág

t_rj_d_lm_s


----------



## Agnese (2008 Szeptember 20)

terjedelmes

s_ly_mf_ny_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

selyemfenyő,

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 21)

karácsony
b_


----------



## mkatuci (2008 Szeptember 21)

be

v-ll-l-t


----------



## bakfitty1 (2008 Szeptember 21)

vállalat

sz_kd_lg_z_t


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

szakdolgozat

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 21)

tudásszomj

_ n _ l f _ b _ t _


----------



## Kuty-kuruty (2008 Szeptember 21)

szélmalom

b_b_k_cs_


----------



## Ildikó7 (2008 Szeptember 21)

repülőgép

k_ty_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

Ildikó7 írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> k_ty_



Kérlek rebbentsd fel a fátylat a szememről, s tudasd velem, hogy a, b_b_k_cs_-ból hogy lett repülőgép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 21)

Optimista írta:


> Kérlek rebbentsd fel a fátylat a szememről, s tudasd velem, hogy a, b_b_k_cs_-ból hogy lett repülőgép


Jogos kérdés, de lehet, hogy Ildikó sosem válaszolja meg Neked; ahogy jött, úgy tovarebbent
Szóval: babakocsi

p_nzj_t_l_m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 21)

penzjutalom

p-nzb-f-kt-t-s


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

pénzbefektetés

f_ly_sz_ml_mr_ /ha kérhetném/

_ssz_g?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 21)

összeg

_tv_nm_ll_._


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

ötvenmillió

k_dv_ll_k


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 21)

kedvellok

p-szt-r


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 21)

pásztor

_rsz_ny_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 21)

erszényes

-r-szl-n


----------



## csöpy (2008 Szeptember 21)

oroszlán
c_a_a_á_é


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 21)

csalamádé

h_m_st_j_s


----------



## Antilop91 (2008 Szeptember 21)

repülögép

_s_t_l_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 21)

csatolás? Ha igen nem jól adtad meg.

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## csöpy (2008 Szeptember 21)

himestojás
_t_n_ö_t_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 21)

utántöltő

_ r _ t l _ n


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 21)

erőtlen

_r_tl_n


----------



## csöpy (2008 Szeptember 21)

erőtlen

b_z_n_I_v_n_


----------



## Zoziiboy (2008 Szeptember 21)

bizonyítvány

t_rg_nc_


----------



## csöpy (2008 Szeptember 21)

targonca

p_z_h_l_g_a


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 21)

pszichológia

t_rm_sk_


----------



## nanny (2008 Szeptember 21)

osztályharc
sz-pl-tl-n


----------



## Anami79 (2008 Szeptember 21)

terméskő ill. 

szeplőtlen


h_rdv_rk_lcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 21)

hardverkulcs

sz_n_b_gly_


----------



## Juliett2 (2008 Szeptember 21)

szénaboglya

p_r_sk_p_szt_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 22)

piroskáposzta

f-l-jth-t-tl-n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

felejthetetlen

m_ng_l_c_sz_l_nn_a


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

mangalicaszalonna

_g_szs_g_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

egészséges

c_g_r_tt_f_st


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

cigarettafüst

k_nz_rv_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

konzervál

p_r_sztr_gg_l_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

parasztreggeli

v_ll_l_m


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

vállalom

m_gr_nd_l


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

megrendül

_gg_d_l_m


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

aggodalom

_pt_m_st_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

optimista

n_vj_gy_m


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

névjegyem

f_nt_szt_k_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

fantasztikus

_s_f_lh_


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

esőfelhő ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Piccúr írta:


> esőfelhő ?



és a feladvány???


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

_lk_ny_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 22)

alkonyat

t_ _r_zs_


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

tearózsa

c_p_ _p_l_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

cipőápoló

s_szt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 22)

suszter

c_p_sz


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

cipész

b_rd_szm_v_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 22)

bőrdíszműves

l _ _ p _ r d


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

leopárd


d-szt-l-ltv-z


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 22)

desztilláltvíz


z-ldb-bl-v-s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

zöldbableves

k-h-z-t-s


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 23)

kihúzatás

sz_rk_szt_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

szerkesztő

t_lp_l_ttny_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 23)

talpalatnyi

h_ll_mp_l_


----------



## pretorius1 (2008 Szeptember 23)

osztályharc
_lm_sz_d_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

Antikbakfis írta:


> talpalatnyi
> 
> h_ll_mp_l_



Dear Pretorius ez a köv.kiss


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 23)

hullámpala

f_lh_szn_l_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

felhasználó

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

árvalányhaj


h_v_s_gy_p_r


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

havasigyopár

k_pr_z_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

káprázatos

l_tv_ny


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 23)

látvány

f_r_dt


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

fáradt

sz_m_ _mn_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

fáradt

ny_g_gy


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

nyugágy

r_l_x_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 23)

relaxálás

h_t_l_m_tv_t_l


----------



## pretorius1 (2008 Szeptember 23)

relaxálás
k_b_rn_t_k


----------



## pretorius1 (2008 Szeptember 23)

bocs: K_b_rn_t_K_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 23)

kibernetika

sz_l_nsp_cc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

szalonspicc

d_l_r_ _m


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

delírium

gy_m_rm_s_s


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 23)

gyomormosás

k_ll_m_s


----------



## panni77 (2008 Szeptember 23)

kellemes


----------



## panni77 (2008 Szeptember 23)

k_n_p_


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 23)

kanapé

f _ _ t _ l


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 23)

fiatal

sz-rk-szt-s-g


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 23)

szerkesztőség

m-ll-kj-v-d-l-m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 23)

mellékjövedelem

h-jsz-lr-g-


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 24)

hajszálrugó

f_l_ _r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 24)

falióra

t_r_ny_ra


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 24)

toronyóra

-t-lm-rg-z-s


----------



## lolien (2008 Szeptember 24)

ételmérgezés

v-s-rf--


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 24)

vásárfia

k _ _ l t _ s


----------



## panni77 (2008 Szeptember 24)

kiáltás
f_g_rv_s


----------



## lolien (2008 Szeptember 24)

fogorvos

k--br-d-l (remélem menni fog)


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 25)

Lolien remélem jóra gondoltam 

kiebrudal

r_g_d_z_


----------



## lyw (2008 Szeptember 25)

ragadózó

_l_ml_mp_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 25)

elemlámpa

t_k_t_r_ _


----------



## lolien (2008 Szeptember 25)

teketória

g-rg-r-z-l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Szeptember 25)

gargalizál

m_zcs_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 25)

mezcsere

t_h_rm_nt_s_t_s


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 25)

tehermentesítés

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 25)

gondolatolvasó
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 25)

matematika

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 25)

eszméletlen
f_g_th_jt_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 25)

fogathajtás 

d_j_gr_t_s


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 25)

díjugratás
_k_d_lyh_jt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 25)

akadályhajtás

l_cv_r_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 25)

lécverés

b_k_f_c_m


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 25)

bokaficam
l_ _k_m_ _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 25)

leukémia


v_t_l_t_s


----------



## lone_wolf (2008 Szeptember 25)

vitalitás

k_rt_r_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 25)

kártérítés

k_t_sztr_f_k


----------



## lone_wolf (2008 Szeptember 25)

katasztrófák

t_m_g_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 25)

támogatás

k_sz * _tv_r_s !


----------



## csajos05 (2008 Szeptember 25)

kész átverés!

h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 25)

hihetetlen

_jj_sz_l_t_s


----------



## lone_wolf (2008 Szeptember 25)

újjászületés

r__nk_rn_c__


----------



## demandor (2008 Szeptember 25)

reinkarnáció

g _ l _ x _ s


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 25)

galaxis

_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 25)

agykontroll

_b_dm_gh_v_s


----------



## klenoka (2008 Szeptember 25)

ebédmeghívás - k_ll_m_tl_nk_d_s


----------



## delphine (2008 Szeptember 25)

kellemetlenkedés

p_p_sz_m_s p_ngv_n


----------



## gyongy33 (2008 Szeptember 26)

papaszemes pingvin

k_h_l_f_lb_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 26)

kihalófélben

_tc_s_pr_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 26)

útcaseprő

pr_v_t_z_l_s


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 26)

privatizálás
m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 26)

mezőgazdaság


l_z_ll_sztv_ !


----------



## lolien (2008 Szeptember 26)

lezüllesztve

b-ll-szt-


----------



## Eviee (2008 Szeptember 26)

balliszta
(ókori (görög-római) hajítógép, amellyel az ostromlott városra köveket, gerendákat stb. dobtak)

sz-r-lm-sl-v-l


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 26)

szerelmeslevél

m-st-rm-


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 26)

mestermű
l_k_p_c


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 26)

lókupec

zs_bt_lv_j


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 26)

zsebtolvaj

t_lv_jk_lcs


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 26)

tolvajkulcs
_b_dl_ _szt_l


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)

ebédlőasztal

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 27)

égiháború

sz_v_rv_ny * h_d


----------



## Casidy (2008 Szeptember 27)

szivárványhíd

cs_p_g_s


----------



## [SW]Csaba (2008 Szeptember 27)

Szivárvány *hód

*Edit:Csöpögős

T_T_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Tata, totó

_nt_l_m


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 27)

intelem


b-zt-t-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 27)

bíztatás

n_sz_g_t_s


----------



## Azelfafage (2008 Szeptember 27)

noszogatás

_p_l_psz_ _


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 27)

epilepszia


v-d-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 27)

vidám

j_k_dv_ _n


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 28)

jókedvüen
v-r-gv-z-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 28)

virágváza

_ssz_t_rv_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

összetörve

p_ll_n_tr_g_szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

pillanatragasztó

f_rr_szt_


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 29)

Forrasztó

v_zh_t_s


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 29)

vizhütés
-gyf-lsz-lg-l-t


----------



## Pityubácsi (2008 Szeptember 29)

ügyfélszolgálat
_t_np_tl_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

utánpótlás

_jsz_l_tt_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 29)

újszülöttek

_rc_r_ggy_ll_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

arcüreggyulladás

k_z_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 29)

kezelés

pr_b_r_gg_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

próbareggeli
k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)

kellemetlen

-z-mf-jl-szt-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

izomfejlesztő
p_cs_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

pacsírta

k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 29)

kakukkosóra

_r_tm_gs_mm_s_t_


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 29)

arutmegsemmisito 

c_p_f_z_


----------



## Mola (2008 Szeptember 29)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek! Mola!


----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 30)

cipőfüző
ny-v-ly-s-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

nyavalyások

s_jn_s


----------



## szipirtyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

sajnos
k_k_v_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

kikever

sz_r_pv_ll_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

szerepvállalás

k_h_gy_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

kihagyás

_n_k_._cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

unokaöcs??

k_sh_g_c_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

azám! kiss

kishugica

cs_l_df_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

családfa (családfő )

p_rp_tv_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

perpatvar

h_ng_sk_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

hangoskodás

k_ _b_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

kiabálás

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

kenyértörés

sz_m_r_s_rs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

szomorúsors

s_g_t_k_szs_g


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Szeptember 30)

segítőkészség

gy_pj_sz_v_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

gyapjúszövet

k_rcs_ly_p_ly_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Szeptember 30)

korcsolyapálya

d_k_m_nt_mf_lm


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

dokumentumfilm

p_ty_._t_s


----------



## szipirtyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

potyautas

sz_rm_b_nd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 30)

szörmebunda

k-szp-nzf-z-t-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

készpénzfizetés

_d_cs_l_


----------



## Apes (2008 Szeptember 30)

adócsaló

m-hv--sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

méhviasz

h_m_st_j_s


----------



## soupnfly (2008 Szeptember 30)

Először az jutott eszembe, hogy hamistojás, de nem, hanem:
hímestojás

t z lt l tr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

tűzoltólétra

b_k_s_lly_d_s


----------



## nolate (2008 Szeptember 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> tűzoltólétra
> 
> b_k_s_lly_d_s


bokasüllyedés

h--d-l-mv-l-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

hiedelemvilág

_tt_r_v_s_t


----------



## nolate (2008 Szeptember 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> hiedelemvilág
> 
> _tt_r_v_s_t


úttörővasút

t-rm-sz-tt-d-m-ny


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Szeptember 30)

természettudomány

_ll_mh_t_l_m


----------



## nolate (2008 Szeptember 30)

Tomeque27 írta:


> természettudomány
> 
> _ll_mh_t_l_m


államhatalom

-nt-nn-t-p-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 30)

antennatípus

v_d_szl_s


----------



## nolate (2008 Szeptember 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> antennatípus
> 
> v_d_szl_s


vadászles

f-l-d-tk-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 1)

feladatkör

_rd_k_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Október 1)

érdekes

f--sk-l-


----------



## lütyőke (2008 Október 1)

főiskola

sz_ll_m_rt_


----------



## valcsi26 (2008 Október 1)

szellemirtó

t_lt_tt k_p_szt_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 1)

toltott kaposzta

sz-l-m.-rt-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 2)

szellem irtó (?)+1 "L"

v_l_g_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 2)

világosság

l_mp_ _lt_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 2)

lámpaoltás

f_lh_m_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 2)

félhomály

_l_lk_z_s


----------



## titti81 (2008 Október 2)

ölelkezés s_m_g_t_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 2)

simogatas

-ll-nv-t-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 2)

ellenvetés

b_l_ _gy_z_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 2)

beleegzeyes

-g-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 2)

igen

_ll_ntm_nd_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Október 2)

ellentmondás

m-sk-tl-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 2)

muskátli

_b_ly_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 2)

ibolya

g_._f_z_k_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 3)

geofizika

sz--szm-l-g--


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 3)

szeizmológia

r-d---kt-v-t-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

radioaktivitás

g_ _f_z_k_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 3)

geofizika

-r-g-n-l-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

originális (?)

h_m_s_t_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 3)

hamisítatlan


m-gm-s-th-t-tl-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

megmásíthatatlan

v_gl_g_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 3)

végleges

_ d _ _ g l _ n _ s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

ideiglenes

_ll_nd_j_ll_g_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 3)

állandójelleg

--n-z-c--


----------



## Gabcsi1112 (2008 Október 3)

repülőgép
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## Gabcsi1112 (2008 Október 3)

ionizáció
t_r_psz_ml_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 3)

terepszemle

-r--sk-fl-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 4)

óriáskifli

t_rp_p_p_g_ly


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 4)

törpepapagály

--t-n-m--


----------



## vargabandi (2008 Október 4)

autonómia

v_z_n_cs_sz_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

vízencsúszás (?)

sz_rf_z_s


----------



## Honee (2008 Október 6)

szörfözés

-l-tm-nt-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

életmentés

k_ck_z_t


----------



## Honee (2008 Október 6)

kockázat

j-dl-z-k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

jódlizik

j _ * n_k_


----------



## Honee (2008 Október 6)

Jó neki (?)


----------



## Honee (2008 Október 6)

m-t-tv-ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

Honee írta:


> m-t-tv-ny


 

mutatvány

sz_mf-nyv_szt_s


----------



## noncsi7708 (2008 Október 6)

szemfényvesztés

i_t_rn_t


----------



## Apes (2008 Október 6)

internet

-sz-nt-s-g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

őszinteség

h_m_ss_g


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 6)

hamisság

_t_p_szt_k_s


----------



## mkatuci (2008 Október 7)

utópisztikus

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## kazi1391 (2008 Október 7)

kalamajka

z_rz_v_r_ss_g


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

zűrzavarosság

_g_szs_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

/kijavítva !






egészséges

m_gt_v_szt_


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

megtévesztő

s_k_ld_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

sokoldalú

l_t_k_r


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

leteker

k_v_cs_lt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

/ látókör akart lenni, de ez is jó !



/

***

kovácsolt

_v_gf_v_s


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

(az előbbi meg egészséges akart lenni)
###

üvegfúvás

k_cs_b_j_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

Kissé elnéztem !Bocs! :656:

***
kocsibejáró

p_rk_l_s


----------



## bokréta (2008 Október 7)

parkólás
f-t-k--ll-t-s


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

parkolás

_m_l_t_s


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

fotókiállítás

_ssz_sz_r_l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

emir írta:


> fotókiállítás
> 
> _ssz_sz_r_l_s


 

összeszerelés

sz_tb_nt_s


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

szétbontás

t_n_ls_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

tanulságos

_kt_t_j_ll_g_


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

oktatójellegű

s_j_ts_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

sajátságos

_r_d_t_


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

eredeti

j_j_t_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

jójáték

_gyt_rn_


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

agytorna

_r_nyt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

iránytű
t_ _d_l_t


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 7)

teodolit

r_ _n_m_c_ _


----------



## nanonimi (2008 Október 7)

reanimáció


l_ _k_s


----------



## kzsu79 (2008 Október 7)

lelkes

_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## emir (2008 Október 7)

ablaktörlő

_szb_nt_


----------



## kzsu79 (2008 Október 7)

észbontó

d_k_m_nt_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

észbontó

_r_ _s_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 7)

óriási

d_ _b_t_k_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

diabetikus

d_ _t_


----------



## kzsu79 (2008 Október 7)

diéta
h_bf_rd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

habfürdő

_sz_ny


----------



## dellemaci (2008 Október 7)

uszony

_sz_ny


----------



## Zsamek (2008 Október 7)

iszony

v_sz_ny


----------



## dellemaci (2008 Október 7)

viszony

r_k_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

rokon

_d_g_n


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 7)

idegen

n_ _ncs_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 7)

neoncső

h_bsz_f_n


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 7)

habszifon

_ _ r_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 7)

Auróra

_rb_n_szt_k_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 7)

urbanisztika

_ _z_ _k_m


----------



## nanonimi (2008 Október 8)

kzsu79 írta:


> lelkes
> 
> _bl_kt_rl_




Helytelen. A lelkesben szerepel egy l, amit nem tüntettem fel mássalhangzóként.
A helyes válasz laikus lett volna!


----------



## nanonimi (2008 Október 8)

Tomeque27 írta:


> urbanisztika
> 
> _ _z_ _k_m



eozoikum

(a föld történetében az élet keletkezésének korszaka. -> ez elég nehéz volt! gratula!  )

cs_r_g_f_nk


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 8)

csörögefánk

f_ _ _n_k_


----------



## Zsamek (2008 Október 8)

repülőgép
l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 8)

repülőgép (???)

f_ _ _n_k_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 9)

Zsamek írta:


> repülőgép
> l_ncf_r_sz


 


láncfűrész


_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

Tomeque27 írta:


> repülőgép (???)
> 
> f_ _ _n_k_


Ne erőltesd, látod, hogy kifogott mindannyiunkon! Mellesleg nem az a cél, hogy olyan feladványt adjunk, amin minimum két nap a gondolkodási idő, ráadásul az "eredmény" is kétséges...  De azért kiváncsiak lennék a megfejtésre, úgyhogy: szabad a gazda!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> láncfűrész
> 
> 
> _gyk_ntr_ll


agykontroll

_ll_mt_nk_nyv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

illemtankönyv

m_r_l_s


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 9)

morális

h_zt_rt_sb_l_

Kedves Antibakfis! Nem gondoltam, hogy egy fiúunoka kifog rajtad ;-) bocsika!
Szerintem kell néha egy kis izgalom is a játékba, nem?
Jó egészséget kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

háztartásbeli

l_st_lk_d_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

lustálkodó

_br_szt_


----------



## kzsu79 (2008 Október 9)

ébresztő

_tt_st


----------



## Robyn (2008 Október 9)

ébresztő

_an_po_ta


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

kzsu79 írta:


> ébresztő
> 
> _tt_st



úttest

v_sz_lyf_rr_s


----------



## Robyn (2008 Október 9)

hangposta lett volna 

veszélyforrás


t_o_óg_a


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

teológia

_._r_pl_n


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

aeroplan

k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

katasztrófa

v_l_gv_g_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 9)

világvége

n_ _tr_ncs_ll_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

neutroncsillag

_sth_jn_l


----------



## Livia.Crassi (2008 Október 9)

neutroncsillag

m_l_mk_r_k


----------



## Livia.Crassi (2008 Október 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> neutroncsillag
> 
> _sth_jn_l



esthajnal

m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

malomkerék

r_g_nyh_s


----------



## Livia.Crassi (2008 Október 9)

regényhős

k_t_p_ltk_z_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

katapultkezelő

b_t_rt_l_n


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

bátortalan

h_t_h_gy_tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

hitehagyott

r_m_nyk_dj


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

reménykedj

_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

oké

j_g_s


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

jeges

sz_vt_l_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

szívtelen

t_v_d_s


----------



## kzsu79 (2008 Október 9)

tévedés

_l_v_n


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

eleven

v_km_r_


----------



## tiwen (2008 Október 9)

vakmerő

h_j_t


----------



## digoarpi (2008 Október 9)

tiwen írta:


> vakmerő
> 
> h_j_t


HAJAT


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 9)

hajít (?)

h_ _zsz_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

hiúzszemű

_l_p_s


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 10)

alapos

k_l_p_s


----------



## meliske75 (2008 Október 10)

kalapos 

ü-n-e-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

ünnep

k_ _r_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 10)

kiírás

h_tk_zn_p_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

hétköznapok

l_z_rs_g_r


----------



## ikis45 (2008 Október 10)

lézersugár

k_lm_pyr_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 10)

kalmopyrin

gy_gysz_rt_r


----------



## Apes (2008 Október 10)

gyógyszertár

c-k-rb-t-g


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 10)

cukorbeteg

d_ _v_t_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

diavetítő

_k_cf_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

akácfa


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> akácfa



feladvány??:-D


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 11)

f_lh_b_r_t_

Ez jó lesz? :-D


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

jó..., és nem:

felháborító


h_ _ny_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

hiányos

_d_f_gy_l_s


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 11)

odafigyelés

h_b_tl_ns_g


----------



## kyarind (2008 Október 11)

hibátlanság

b_k_sz_r_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

békeszerető

t_rs_s_g


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 11)

társaság

_ssz_t_rt_z_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

összetartozás

k_pcs_l_t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

kapcsolatok

h_z_ss_g


----------



## Niki92 (2008 Október 11)

házasság 

n_sz_t


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 11)

nászút

c _ _ n


----------



## lezli (2008 Október 11)

csen

v-l-m--or


----------



## KTGABI (2008 Október 11)

valamikor
_ml_kk_nyv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

demandor írta:


> nászút
> 
> c _ _ n



cián

m_r_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

méreg

_ll_nsz_r_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

ellenszerem

k_dv_sk_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

kedveskedés

ny_j_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

nyájasság

_d_sz_nf_lt


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 12)

üde színfolt

m _ n _ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

mánia

n_k_d


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

neked

j_t_kk_dv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

játékkedv

k_ll_m_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

kellemes

_d_t_lt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

időtöltés

k_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## lezli (2008 Október 12)

kikapcsolódás

t--é-é--s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

tévénézés (?!)

_lv_s_s


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 12)

olvasás

t_rm_sz_tt_d_m_ny_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

természettudományok

f_ldt_rt_n_t


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 12)

földtörténet

_sv_nygy_jt_m_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

ásványgyüjtemény

kr_st_ly_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

kristályok

_r_nyr_g


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 12)

aranyrög

_ksz_r_zl_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

ékszerüzlet

k_rk_t_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 12)

karkötő

gy_m_ntgy_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

gyémántgyűrű

k_rp_r_c


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 12)

karperec

_r_ny_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

aranyóra

l_ncc_l


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 12)

lánccal 

p_rsz_ng


----------



## bokréta (2008 Október 12)

pirszing
t-t-v-l-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

tetoválás

k_h_v_


----------



## did (2008 Október 12)

repülőgép

sz_b_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

szobor

f_stm_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

festmény

k_pt_r


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

képtár vagy kaptár? 

sz_l_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

szólítás

_n_k_l


----------



## E-my (2008 Október 12)

énekel

k_l_p_cs_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

kalapácsol

z_j_ng


----------



## E-my (2008 Október 12)

zajong

f_nym_s_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

fénymásol

_t_z_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

utazó

m_n_tr_nd


----------



## E-my (2008 Október 12)

utazó

_tv_f_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

menetrend

v_n_t


----------



## E-my (2008 Október 12)

vonat

cs_tl_k_z_


----------



## lezli (2008 Október 12)

csatlakozó

-on-e-t-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

konvektor (csak a mássalhangzókat!!)

_r_ml_t


----------



## E-my (2008 Október 12)

lezli írta:


> csatlakozó
> 
> -on-e-t-r



?? hogy van ez? akkor ebből mik hiányoznak? mássalhangzók vagy magánhangzók?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> konvektor (csak a mássalhangzókat!!)
> 
> _r_ml_t


 

áramlat

_r_nyz_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

irányzat

t_d_m_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

tudomány

t_p_szt_l_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

tapasztalat

_d_s_d_


----------



## batkamano (2008 Október 12)

homokvár

k_l_p_t_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 13)

keltpite

f_l_v_l


----------



## mazsolt72 (2008 Október 13)

falevél
z_ng_r


----------



## fjutta (2008 Október 13)

kissrepülőgép
-szt-lf--k


----------



## SpG (2008 Október 13)

asztalfiók
-rt-lm-tl-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> tapasztalat
> 
> _d_s_d_


 

idősödő


_l_tk_o


----------



## Kócsújfalu (2008 Október 13)

SpG írta:


> asztalfiók
> -rt-lm-tl-n


 
értelmetlen
_sz_v_rs_ny


----------



## iren vass (2008 Október 13)

ősziverseny

m-gr-nd-l-l-p-n


----------



## acrillia (2008 Október 13)

megrendelőlapon

k_nyv_t_lv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

könyvutalvány

h_tf_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 13)

hétfő

m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## lezli (2008 Október 13)

merevlemez

-a-áz-l-t-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 13)

lezli írta:


> merevlemez
> 
> -a-áz-l-t-s


 
"*Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!:razz:
Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
*Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve:wink*
*J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:"*


----------



## toias (2008 Október 13)

merevlemez

k-ck-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

kocka

c_k_r


----------



## toias (2008 Október 13)

cukor

r-k-t-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

gördeszka

r_ll_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 13)

roller

c_rn_m_t_lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

cérnametélt

s_sk_m_rt_s


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 13)

sóskamártás

_ b _ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 13)

oboa

_._z_n


----------



## yannika (2008 Október 14)

ozon
d_bsz_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 14)

dobszóló

f_v_sz_n_k_r


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 14)

fúvószenekar

k_r_sk_s_r_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

kóruskíséret

_n_ksz_


----------



## mezesmano (2008 Október 14)

énekszó
l_mb_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

lambada

k_r_ng_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

keringő

pr_f_ssz_._n_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

professzionális

zs_n_


----------



## mezesmano (2008 Október 14)

zseni
h_jcs_v_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

hajcsavar

h_jcs_r


----------



## mezesmano (2008 Október 14)

hajcsár
r_k_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

rakéta

j_n_cs_r


----------



## mezesmano (2008 Október 14)

janicsár
b_rs_lm_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

birsalma

r_p_l_


----------



## mezesmano (2008 Október 14)

repülő
k_r_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

karóra

sz_ml_p


----------



## mezesmano (2008 Október 14)

számlap
t_rs_st_nc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

társastánc

j_k_dv_ _n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 14)

jókedvűen
m s ly g v


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

mosolyogva

d_r_s_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

derűsen

f_lh_tl_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

felhőtlenül

sz_b_ly_s_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

szabályosan

t_rv_nyt_szt_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 14)

törvénytisztelő

v_gr_nd_l_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

végrendelet

sz_b_lyt_l_nk_d_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 14)

szabálytalankodó
m_nny_s_g_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 14)

mennyiség

_kt_t_sz_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

i(o)ktatószám

t_m_nys_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 14)

töménység

_kt_t_sz_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

iktatószám

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 14)

altatódal
_gy_n_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

egyenek, igyanak :?: 

_pr_dfr_z_r_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 14)

apródfrizura
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

karácsony

_k_rb_b_k_cs_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 14)

ikerbabakocsi


l--nysz-kt-t-s


----------



## Danamana (2008 Október 14)

leányszöktetés

_lm_cs_tk_


----------



## semelyik (2008 Október 14)

almacsutka

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## Danamana (2008 Október 14)

pohárköszöntő

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## semelyik (2008 Október 14)

szivárvány/szívörvény

_d_j_k_r_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 14)

idejekorán

d--k-v-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 14)

diákévek

_lm_d_z_s


----------



## semelyik (2008 Október 14)

álmodozás

t_p_rt_kr_m


----------



## janni (2008 Október 14)

töpörtőkrém
k-sd-b-s


----------



## szpeet (2008 Október 14)

homokvát d.b.z


----------



## szpeet (2008 Október 14)

homovár
d.b.z


----------



## szpeet (2008 Október 14)

doboz
.r.ms.n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 14)

janni írta:


> töpörtőkrém
> k-sd-b-s


 
kisdobos

r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## janni (2008 Október 14)

Wulfi írta:


> kisdobos
> 
> r_nd_tl_ns_g


rendetlenség
R-sz-gs-g


----------



## Tolnai Hanna (2008 Október 14)

részegség


----------



## Tolnai Hanna (2008 Október 14)

jah igen x)

J_gk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 14)

jégkorcsolya

_l_tv_sz_ly


----------



## semelyik (2008 Október 14)

életveszély

v_r__t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

varieté

f_._k_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## semelyik (2008 Október 15)

fiókosszekrény

[vigyázz, gonosz feladvány:]
m_l_cs_lt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

malacsült

ny_rs_ns_lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

nyársonsült

s_sl_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

saslik

cs_rk_p_rk_lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

csirkepörkölt

sz_k_csk_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

szakácskodás

t_rk_s_k_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

torkoskodás ?

t_lz_b_l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

túlzabálás

m_rt_kl_t_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

mértékletesség

f_gy_zv_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

fogyózva (?)

m_z_gv_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

mozogva

_ _r_b_k_zv_


----------



## MICHAELA (2008 Október 15)

nagyhasú H_J_S


----------



## MICHAELA (2008 Október 15)

OKOS t_D_O_R


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> mozogva
> 
> _ _r_b_k_zv_


aerobikozva

t_m_gsp_rt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

tömegsport

_n_ksz_r_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

ónékszere (?)
_ll_n_rv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

ellenérvelés

sz_b_k_r_kp_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

szobakerékpár

v_ssz_b_sz_l_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

visszabeszélés

sz_szf_zd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

szeszfőzde

_t_l_z__


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

italízű
V_z_ny_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

vízenyős

v_z_gy_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

vízágyú
t_r_ck


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

tarack

b_z_t_bl_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

búzatábla

t_l_jj_v_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

talajjavítás

h_g_d_sz_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

hegedűszó

z_ng_r_j_t_k


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

zongorajáték
m_nk__d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

munkaidő

_mb_rf_l_tt_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

emberfeletti
_g_zs_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

igazságtalanság

s_jn_lk_z_s


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

sajnálkozás
sz_r_nyk_d_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

szerénykedek

_b_ly_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

ibolya
_ll_tf_l_h_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

illatfelhő

_r_d_s


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 15)

áradás
h_t_rt_l_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

határtalan

sz_r_t_tb_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 15)

szeretetben

sz_r_l_mf_lt_s


----------



## jnani (2008 Október 15)

*"Bármít tesznek ellenem, az a javamra fordul!"... nagyon jo onszuggesztio*


----------



## jano19 (2008 Október 15)

szerelemféltés

m_g_z_n_s_g_e_e_i_é_


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 15)

Antikbakfis írta:


> szeretetben
> sz_r_l_mf_lt_s


 
Gratulálok!


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 15)

jano19 írta:


> szerelemféltés
> 
> m_g_z_n_s_g_e_e_i_é_


 
Mit akarsz a magánhangzókkal?
Legyen az új feladat:

t _ n t _ h _ l


----------



## csikee (2008 Október 15)

tintahal

f_ny_f_k_r_g


----------



## zsuzso49 (2008 Október 15)

fenyőfakéreg

k_r_c_s_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

karácsony (?)

_nn_p_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

ünnepek

k_m_n_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

kimenők v. kimonók ?


b_l_p_j_gy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

belépőjegy ( bármelyik lehet...)

k_d_b_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 15)

kidobó (?)

_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

útkereszteződés

h_ssz_sz_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 16)

hosszú szó?

_ls_n_dr_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

alsónadrág (igen, az volt )

f_h_rn_m_


----------



## bokréta (2008 Október 16)

fehérnemű
-n-rg--sz-g-ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

energiaszegény

k_tt_t_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

kettétörte

v_l_tl_n_l


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 16)

véletlenül

h_b_tl_ns_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

hibátlanság

k_b_rn_t_k_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 16)

kibernetika
sz_ll_ml_v_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

szellemlovas

b_sz_rk_ny_ld_z_s


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 16)

boszorkányüldözés
k_r_cs_ny__n_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

karácsonyi ének

sz_m_rf_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

szamárfül

_n_ksz_


----------



## zsuzso49 (2008 Október 16)

énekszó

v_l_gb_k_


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 16)

világbéke

r _ _ s z t _ s


----------



## wiccza (2008 Október 16)

riasztás
m_gs_mm_s_l_s


----------



## nevetni (2008 Október 16)

megsemmisülés

V-nt-ll-t-r


----------



## Tolnai Hanna (2008 Október 16)

valamiért nem tudok visszalapozni megmondaná vki mi volt a h_ssz_sz_ megoldása?


----------



## someri (2008 Október 16)

ventillátor
-js-g


----------



## bluesfan (2008 Október 16)

újság
k_r_k_ny_


----------



## someri (2008 Október 16)

kerékanya
v-ll-sk-lcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

villáskulcs

f_r_szf_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

fűrészfog

b_t_r_t_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

bátorítás

p_r_b_l_._nt_nn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

parabolaantenna

_d_sh_b_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 16)

parabola antanna

f_stj_l_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 16)

Eniko05 írta:


> parabolaantenna
> 
> _d_sh_b_


 

adáshiba

ORTT 

/ezt nem kell megfejteni!/


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

füstjelek

k_s_d_l_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

adáshiba

t_rl_szt_r_szl_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

Antikbakfis írta:


> adáshiba
> 
> t_rl_szt_r_szl_t



törlesztőrészlet

v_d_b_sz_d


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

védőbeszéd

pr_t_k_llf_n_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

protokollfőnök

l_b_b_r_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

libabőrös

d_r_zscs_p_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

darázscsípés

v_mp_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

vámpír

v_rsz_mj_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

vérszomjas

p_jk_ss_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

pajkosság

p_jt_ss_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Október 17)

p_jtásság
_tl_nt_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

atlantisz

l_g_nd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

legenda

h_rn_v


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

hírnév
_n_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

Anikó  

_g_s_t_n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

égésután
_gy_sv_gy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

ügyes vagy

v_gy_l_m


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

vegyelem
l_h_ts_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

lehetséges

k_np_d


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

kínpad
b_rt_n_c_ll_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

börtöncella (?)

k_ny_lm_tl_n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

kényelmetlen
sz_b_ds_gh_rc_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

szabadságharcos

b_k_sz_r_t_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

békeszerető
k__gy_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

kiegyezés

m_g_rt_s


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

megértés
_ssz_cs_sz_l_d_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

összecsiszolódok

_d_j_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

ódejó (?)
_r_m_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

éremadó  

t_v_d_s_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

tévedések...

...v_gj_t_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

vígjátéka

j_k_dv_ _n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

jókedvűen
m_g_b_zt_s_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

magabiztosan

r_tk_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

ritkaság


_gy_d_ * d_r_b


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

egyedi darab

gy_m_nt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 17)

gyémánt

f_l_l_ss_gt_lj_s


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

felelősségteljes

f_l_dv_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 17)

feladvány

p_k_r_szt_l


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

pókerasztal

b_rg_ny_p_r_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

burgonyapüré
sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

szobabicikli

b_n_nt_rm_x


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 17)

szobabicikli
banánturmix

_s_k_b_t


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

esőkabát
gy_rsv_l_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 17)

gyorsválasz?

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

igen

hozzászólás

_gy_sv_gy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

ügyesvagy


_st_h_ts_g


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

őstehetség
_p_r__n_k_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

operaénekes

sz_p_r_l_ _d_


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

szuperelőadó

v_k_ndt_r_s


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 17)

vakondtúrás

k_v_d_r_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

kávédaráló

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## gigimano001 (2008 Október 17)

felhőszakadás

_ll_t_r_c_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 17)

alliteráció

k_m_ny
d_._


----------



## Marcsih70 (2008 Október 17)

kemény
dió

r_jt_ly


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 17)

rejtély

p_ly_f_nnt_rt_s


----------



## Marcsih70 (2008 Október 17)

pályafenntartás

d_d_r_sz_k


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

dudorászik

k_ll_g__l_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

kollegalitás

t_l_r_nc_ _


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

tolerancia

v_dp_rk_lt


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

vadpörkölt

sz_b_dk_m_v_s_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

szabadkőművesek

_gy_t_m_ss_g


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

egyetemesség

_r_tts_g_v_zsg_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

érettségi vizsga

sz_m_t_st_chn_k_


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

számítástechnika

_d_th_lm_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

adathalmaz

pr_gr_m_z_s


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

programozás

_r_f_rr_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

erőforrás

n_p_n_rg_ _


----------



## Gia828 (2008 Október 17)

erőforrás

f_ldm_v_l_s


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

napenergia
földművelés

v_t_sf_rg_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

vetésforgó

n_v_nyt_rm_szt_s


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

növénytermesztés

t_v_sz_ _rp_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

tavaszi árpa

ny_r_ * sz_l_m_ :wink:


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

nyári szalámi

_h_sl_tt_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

éheslettem

_gy_l


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

egyél

m_gf_g_d_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

megfogadom

sz_f_g_d_


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

szófogadó

t_ng_r_ t_kn_st


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

tengeri teknőst

k_k_r_c_


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

kukorica

k_k b_ln_


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

kékbálna

f_f_r_g_m_v_sz


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

kék bálna
fafaragóművész
f_l_gy_l_t


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

fafaragóművész

n_t_k_tt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

felügyelet

m_ndv_cs_n_lt


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

netikett
monvacsinált

gy_rsv_lt


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

felügyelet

N_pk_lt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

gyorsvolt

s_ _t_tt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

sietett

sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

napkelte
sietett
szódabikarbóna
_gysz_rr_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

egyszerre

_rd_k_s


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

érdekes

n_gy_n_s


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

egyszerrű

h__b_ _ zs_n_ _z zs_n_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

duzsu írta:


> érdekes
> 
> n_gy_n_s


nagyonis

t_llf_rg_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

tollforgató

_gy_sk_d_


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

szati12 írta:


> egyszerrű
> kicsit elrontottad
> 
> h__b_ _ zs_n_ _z zs_n_


 
kicsit elrontottad


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> tollforgató
> 
> _gy_sk_d_


 
ügyeskedő

m_gpr_b_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

megpróbálom

_gy_k_zz


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

igyekezz

h_jr_z_k


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

nem rontottam a megfejtes: hiába a zseni az zseni
de ezen ne vitatkozzunk tenleg hosszu volt.

hajrázik

v_t_th_t_l_n


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

na mindegy itt sem erre gondoltam
(hajrázok)
vitathatatlan?

pr_b_ld*m_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

próbáld meg

v_t_tk_z_s


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

aha

próbáld meg

m_gl_ss_k


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

vitatkozás
meglássuk(??)

t_ _d_l_t_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

teadélután

_t_r_ _ t_ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

ötórai tea

_ll_nt_ng_rn_gy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

ellentengernagy

r_v_szk_d_


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

ellentengernagy
ravaszkodó
n_p_scs_b_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

naposcsibe

str_cct_ll


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

strucctoll

s_rg_d_nny_


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

strucctoll
sárgadinnye
t_j_sd_d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

tojásded

_l_k_l


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

alakul

pr_b_lk_z_m


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

próbálkozom

m_r_l_f_rr_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

merülőforraló

v_zh_ _ny


----------



## bossbandy (2008 Október 17)

vízhiány

m_z_sp_g_cs_


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

vízhiány

cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 17)

mézespogácsa
cseppkőbarlang

m_zs_k_


----------



## Apes (2008 Október 17)

muzsika

-d-j-r-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

időjárás

h_ _s_s


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

hóesés

g_r_b_nc__sd__k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

garabonciásdiák

ny_gd_jf_ly_s_t_s


----------



## bossbandy (2008 Október 17)

nyugdíjfolyósítás

_lm_b_t_g_nt_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 17)

elmebetegintézet?

_kc_._f_lm


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

akciófilm

_ll_z_._n_st_


----------



## gigimano001 (2008 Október 17)

illuzionista

f_n_l_g__


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

fonológia


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 18)

pandra írta:


> fonológia


 

Feladat 


f_gy_lm_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

figyelmesség

_l_f_rd_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

előfordul

_l_z_k_nys_g


----------



## gigimano001 (2008 Október 18)

előzékenység

_n_v_rz_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

unierzum

p_ly_m_d_s_t_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

előzékenység

_ll_n_llh_t_tl_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

pályamódosítás?

_ll_n_llh_t_tl_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

igen

ellenállhatatlan

sz_v_rv_nysz_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

szivárványszín

sz_r_l_m_tt_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

szerelemittas

f_lt_k_nys_g


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

féltékenység

sz_m_rm_tl_ns_g


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 18)

féltékenység
_szemérmetlenség ?

_ v_l_p_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

válóper

gy_n_s_tg_t_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

válóper

sz_m_rm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

gyanúsítgatás

f_l_jth_tl_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

BOCSI

f_l_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

felejthetetlen

sz_mb_._tl_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

szembeötlő? 

t_st_ksz_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

jaja

testékszer

m_llt_rt_p_nt


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

melltartópánt

akkor  cs_kt_ng_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

csíktanga 

sz_r_k_zt_t_._p_r


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

szórakoztatóipar

h_r._gyn_ks_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

hírügynökség

b_lv_rs_jt_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

bulvársajtó

_n_l_tr_jz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

önéletrajz

m_d_ll_sk_l_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

modelliskola

r_g_sztr_c__


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

regisztráció

p_h_rk_szl_t


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

pohárkészlet

g_l_mbp_st_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

galambposta

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

szamárköhögés

v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

vezérlőpult

_t_mr_._kt_r


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

atomreaktor

r_m_l_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

rémálom

_nfl_._nz_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 18)

influenza

sp_rtl_h_t_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 18)

sportlehetőség


f_z_t_ * v_nd_g_kn_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

fizető vendégeknek

v_nd_gk_sz_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Október 18)

vendégkoszorú
Él_sk-mr-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

éléskamra

sz_l_l_g_s


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 18)

szőlőlugas

l_x_k_n


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 18)

lexikon

_ny_ny_lv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

anyanyelv

l_g_r_tm_st_bl_


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 18)

logaritmustábla

v_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

vadgesztenye

h_dp_ll_r


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 18)

hídpillér

b_sz_ll_k_rty_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

beszállókártya

t_llsz_rf_g_s


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 18)

tollszárfogás

G_ly_t_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

Galyatető

k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## szati12 (2008 Október 18)

kirándulás

b_ny_sz_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

bányászat

_r_nyr_g


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 18)

aranyrög

_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 18)

elefántcsont

v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

villámhárító

h_g_d_v_rs_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 18)

hegedűverseny

b_nkr_ndsz_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

Wulfi írta:


> hegedűverseny
> 
> b_nkr_ndsz_r



bankrendszer

v_l_sz_d_s (volt)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 18)

válaszadás

b_n_gy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 18)

Wulfi írta:


> válaszadás
> 
> b_n_gy


 

bénagy 


m_nd_gy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

Wulfi írta:


> válaszadás
> 
> b_n_gy



bűnügy

mindegy

r_mt_rt_n_t


----------



## Camillo (2008 Október 18)

rémtörténet

k_l_p_cs


----------



## tinygreenfairy (2008 Október 18)

kalapács

m g ny


----------



## lekira (2008 Október 18)

magány 
p kr c


----------



## gigimano001 (2008 Október 18)

pokróc

b_t_m_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

betumen

_p_t_sz_t


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 19)

építészet

l_b_m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## zsuzso49 (2008 Október 19)

libamájpástétom

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## sziam011 (2008 Október 19)

kürtöskalács

D.br.c.n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

Debrecen

p_lyk_k_k_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

pulykakakas

k_sb_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 19)

kisbíró

m_s_f_g_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

mesefigura

s_g_ts_gk_r_s


----------



## apolika (2008 Október 19)

segítségkérés

d-n-sz--r-sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

dinoszaurusz

_ll_tv_l_g


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

állatvilág
t_rm_sz_tf_lm


----------



## Ariadne0603 (2008 Október 19)

természetfilm
m_lt_v_tam_n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

multivitamin
Sch_sslers_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 19)

Schossler??

_rz_kcs_l_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

érzékcsalódás

l_lk_t_s_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 19)

lelkitusa (?)

v_nd_rd_._k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

(igenkiss)

vándordiák

f_ll_gv_r


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

fellegvár

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## putnokik (2008 Október 19)

mobiltelefon

s_z_ki s_i_t


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

putnokik írta:


> mobiltelefon
> 
> s_z_ki s_i_t




Ez most nem értem  Az "i" is magánhangzó nem???


----------



## putnokik (2008 Október 19)

Bocsi
S_z_k_ sw_ft


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

Semmi baj 

Suzuki swift

_r_dm_nyt_l_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

eredménytelen

_r_dm_ny_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

eredményes

sz_m_tt_v_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

számottevő

_l_z_k_ny


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

előzékeny

sz_nv_d_ly_s_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

szenvedélyesen

j_tszv_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

játszva

k_._llh_t_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

kiállhatatlan

k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

kellemetlen

_r_km_zg_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

örökmozgó

t_rm_sz_t_s (bocsánat..., hibáztam, javítottam, ez a sietség bosszúja )


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

megfogtál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

Erocska20 írta:


> megfogtál



bocsi


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

Semmi baj 

természetes

m_st_rs_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

mesterséges

m_v_s_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

művese

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

tengeralattjáró

j_gt_r_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

jégtörő

t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

tésztaszűrő

f_d_t_rt_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

fedőtartó

f_kh_gym_ny_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

fokhagymanyomó

l_l_k_d_m_r


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

lélekidomár? 

_lm_d_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

igenkiss

álmodozó

_br_d_z_


----------



## LadyEn (2008 Október 19)

repülőgép

r_l_x_c_ _


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

relaxáció

_l_mv_l_g


----------



## LadyEn (2008 Október 19)

álomvilág

m_sz_mp_ll_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

műszempilla

k_nnycs_pp


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 19)

könnycsepp

k_rl_v_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

körlevél

m_gh_v_k


----------



## Camillo (2008 Október 19)

meghívók

n_l_s_ kr_k_d_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

nilusi krokodil

k_r_szt_s * p_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 19)

keresztespók

h_r_ngt_r_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

harangtorony

v_ll_sk_lcs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

villáskulcs

l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

láncfűrész
m_t_rbl_kk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

motorblokk

h_ll_k_sz_l_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

hallókészülék

j_r_k_r_t


----------



## Camillo (2008 Október 19)

járókeret

zs_n_g_g_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

zsinagóga (?)

_tc_b_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

utcabál

m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## PVCdzseki (2008 Október 19)

_motorkerékpár

s_r_l_t_t
_


----------



## gigimano001 (2008 Október 19)

motorkerékpár

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

PVCdzseki írta:


> _motorkerékpár_
> 
> _s_r_l_t_t_


 

sörálátét

h_l * _ * s_r ?


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

hol a sör?
m_r * m_g_tt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

már megitta

b_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

borkorcsolya
h_l_szl_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

halászlé

k_dv_nc_d :?:


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

kedvenced
r_m_k*_l_d_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

remek eledel

cs_k_t_rt_


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

csokitorta
_d_ssz_j_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

ago55 írta:


> csokitorta
> _d_ssz_j_


----------



## tarjani (2008 Október 19)

édesszájú

V_d_ms_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

vidámság

m_l_ts_g_s


----------



## deres (2008 Október 19)

repülőgép


----------



## deres (2008 Október 19)

asztalos


----------



## deres (2008 Október 19)

Nicole2003 írta:


> ünnepélyes
> 
> _szt_l_s


asztalos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

Eddig OK !
Asztalos

A feladat hol marad ?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

na jó !

_l_sz_r * g_nd_lk_zz !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

először gondolkozz

s_ _t_tt


----------



## goofee (2008 Október 19)

sietett

v_gy_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

vegyész

_rv_st_nh_llg_t_


----------



## tmke (2008 Október 19)

orvostanhallgató

gy_gyp_d_g_g_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

gyógypedagógus

p_nt_m_mm_v_sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

pantomimművész

j_t_k_st_rs


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 20)

játékostárs
t_n_t_m_st_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

tanítómester

j_k_dv_ _n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 20)

jókedvűen
sp_rtsz_r_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

sportszerűség

_gy_s_n


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 20)

ügyesen
m_gg_nd_lt_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

meggondoltan

j_t_k_s_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 20)

játékosan

cs_pk_t_r_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

csipketerítő

_gyt_rn_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 20)

agytorna

h_rg_szzs_n_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

horgászzsínór

v_nd_r_l_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

vándorélet

_r_nyl_k_d_l_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 20)

aranylakodalom

m-nd-nny--n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

mindannyian

m_b_lt_rs_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

mobiltársaság

_tv_r_s_k


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

átverések

k_b_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

k_b_rh_t_tl_n[/quote]

kibírhatatlan

_l_tsz_nv_n_l


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

életszínvonal

_r_._szt_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

íróasztal

n_p_l_p


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

napilap

_z_mk_ntr_ll


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

izomkontroll?

_ z_t_r_k_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

igen 

ezoterika

cs_p_cs_nt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

csípőcsont

t_lpm_ssz_zs


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

talpmasszázs

h_j_k_rt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

hajókűrt

m_nk_ _d_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

munkaidő

_n_rg_ _ _t_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

energiaital

b_mb_j_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

bombajó

f_rm_rn_dr_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

farmernadrág

zs_bm_tsz_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

zsebmetsző

_ll_ _l_j_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 20)

illóolajok

t_r_pj_r_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

terepjáró

_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

ügyfélszolgálat

f_g_d_ _r_d_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

fogadóiroda

sz_ml_p_n_sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

számlapanasz

_gy_zt_t_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

egyeztetés

t_j_k_zt_t_f_z_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

tájékoztatófüzet

_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 20)

iskolatáska

h_ng_rf_j


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

iskolatáska

b_h_cr_h_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

bocs 

hengerfej

b_h_cr_h_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

bohócruha

kr_pl_ _rr


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

krumpliorr

c_rk_szs_t_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

církuszsátor

_r_m_v_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

erőművész

sz_kf_rd_t_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 20)

erőművész

_r_szl_nk_r_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

oroszlánkirály

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

tevekaraván


b_d_ _n * t_rzs_k


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

beduin törzsek

k_gy_m_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

kígyómarás

_p_ _m


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

ópium

r_h_b_l_t_c_ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

rehabilitáció

k_zp_nt


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

központ

_r_d_h_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

irodaház

_g_zg_t_s


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

igazgatás

_rt_k_zl_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

értekezlet

n_p_r_nd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

napirend

cs_k_rny_kk_nd_


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

csokornyakkendő

t_p_s_m_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

taposómalo

l_d_rcny_m_s


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

lidércnyomás

s_rk_mr_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

sírkamra

tr_nf_szt_s


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

trónfosztás

_tk_z_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

ütközet

j_l_l_f_lc


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

jelölőfilc

h_rv_d_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

hervadás

_sz_pb_rk_z_s


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 20)

iszapbirkózás

_ml_kk_nc_rt


----------



## vicente (2008 Október 20)

homokvár

m_k_s_t_szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

zsuzska14 írta:


> iszapbirkózás
> 
> _ml_kk_nc_rt




emlékkoncert

_l_ _d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

előadás

v_st_ps


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

vastaps

h_ng_sk_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

hangoskodás

p_rp_tv_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

perpatvar

zs_bv_s_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

zsibvásár

b_cs_j_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

búcsújárás

j_gyk_nd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

jegykendő

p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

papírzsebkendő

v_sz_n


----------



## lezli (2008 Október 20)

vászon

k-s-k-nő


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 20)

leves

_szt_l


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 20)

vászon

sz_kr_ny


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 20)

papírzsebkendő

_llv_ny


----------



## Ariadne0603 (2008 Október 20)

keszkenő

h_rd_


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 20)

hordó

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## lumnitzer (2008 Október 20)

számológép

n_lk_l_m


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 21)

nélkülem

k_pk_r_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

képkeret

_ktf_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 21)

aktfotó

n_v_nyv_d_sz_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

növényvédőszer

_lt_ _ny_g


----------



## syysa (2008 Október 21)

oltóanyag

l_cs_l_k_nn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

locsolókanna

_kv_r_ _m


----------



## syysa (2008 Október 21)

akvárium

d_m_n_h_rcs_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 21)

démoniharcsa

k_r_óz_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 21)

kuriózum

k_r_t_r_._m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

kuratórium

_n_ksz_


----------



## PVCdzseki (2008 Október 21)

énekszó

v_ll_nyg_t_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

villanygitár

zs_br_d_ _


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

zsebrádió

_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

énekesmadár

sz_pr_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

szoprán

_p_r_h_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

operaház

f_nt_m


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

fantom

_kc_ _v_gj_t_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 21)

akcióvígjáték

m_l_dr_m_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

melodráma

sz_nv_d_lyb_t_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

szenvedélybeteg

sz_r_p_szt_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

szereposztás

j_gsz_b_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

jogszabály

_r_nyv_n_l


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

irányvonal

r_nd_rt_szt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

rendszerteszt

t_szt_l_t


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

a rendőrtisztre gondoltam, de elfogadom 

tisztelet

_l_z_k_nys_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

előzékenység

k_dv_ss_g


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

kedvesség

sz_r_t_t_h_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

szeretetéhes

_r_ny_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

aranyos

_m_dn_v_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

imádnivaló

t_rm_sz_t_s_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

természetesen

ny_mt_t_p_tr_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

nyomtatópatron

sz_n_sl_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 21)

színeslap

k_z_tt_cs_r_


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

kaazettacsere
m_g_szt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

megasztár

l_m_zcs_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 21)

lemezcsere

pl_t_n_._lb_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

platinaalbum

k_ _d_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

kiadó

b_j_t_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

bájital

sz_r_lm_


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

bájital
s_r_k


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

szerelem 
s_r_k


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

b_c_n_v


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

becenév

s_ _t_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

sietés

ny_g_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

nyugalom

sz_f_g_d_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

szófogadás

k_sz_n_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

köszönet

_l_z_k_nys_g


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

köszönet
b_ll_b


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

előzékenység


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

Jucus2008 írta:


> előzékenység



feladvány


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

b_ll_b


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

játékszabály

balláb

_gy_s_n


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

ügyesen

_rt_tl_n


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

*ez*

balláb
p_sz_k_v_s


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

ügyesen
b_cs


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

értetlen
p_szk_v_s , az előbb elrontottam, sorry


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

piszkavas

bocs

s_mm_b_j


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

semmi baj

f_gy_lm_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

figyelmes

_r_tt


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

semmibaj 

m_s_g_t_sz_v_cs


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 21)

érett
mosogatószivacs

kr_n_l_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

krenolin

l_d_rc_s


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

krinolin

k_rsz_k_ll


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

lidérces
körszakáll

gy_rs_s_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 21)

kiseva3 írta:


> krinolin
> 
> k_rsz_k_ll


 
körszakáll
lidérces
gyorsaság

sz_n_tm_nt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

szünetmentes

_zg_lm_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

izgalmas

f_rg_t_g_s


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

fergeteges

r_tt_nt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

fergeteges

rettentő

gy_rs_t_tt


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

gyorsított

f_gm_s_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

fogmosás

kr_m_z_s


----------



## kiseva3 (2008 Október 21)

krémezés

v_nt_ll_t_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 21)

ventillátor

r_c_ptf_z_t


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 21)

receptfüzet

m_rh_p_rk_lt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 21)

marhapörkölt

k_v_sz_s_b_rk_


----------



## Marcsih70 (2008 Október 21)

kovászosuborka

t_sf_rd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

tusfürdő

zs_r_ld_


----------



## lozso (2008 Október 21)

zsíroldó

k_v_f_z_


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 22)

kávéfőző

k_r_ml_kk


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

körömlakk

t_t_r_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

tatarozás

sz_vb_j


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 22)

szívbaj

_sz_h_rty_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

úszóhártya

l_dt_lp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

lúdtalp

l_b_l_g_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

libalegelő

k_cs_ _szt_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

kacsaúsztató

t_llp_rn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

tollpárna

f_szt_g_t_s


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

fosztogatás

r_bl_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

rablók

_t_l_t


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

ítélet

b_rt_n_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

börtönőr

_rny_k


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

ítélet

b_r_s_g


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

árnyék

f_rd_sz_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

bíróság

fűrdőszoba

m_rl_g


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

mérleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

danorb írta:


> mérleg



ok, ez remek..., és feladvány???kiss


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

k s c c


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

bocs-k sc c


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

kiscica

_t_t_sz_k


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

kiscica h l sz b


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

ügyes vagy: etetőszék h l sz b


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

hálószoba

sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

szobabicikli t r sb l s


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

túrósbéles

k_p_ny_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 22)

köpönyeg

m_l_cs_lt


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

köpönyeg p l szk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

malacsült
puliszka

f_n_l_


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

finálé v szl t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 22)

danorb írta:


> finálé v szl t


 
viszlát


k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

kalandtúra

p_ntgy_jt_g_t_s !


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

pontgyüjtögetős cs pk b gy :ha náthás vagy ilyet igyál.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 22)

így könnyű, ekkora segítséggel! 
csipkebogyó

v_z_t_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

vízitúra

s_k_ml_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 22)

sikamlós

k_t_rt_lm_


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

kétértelmű ny_kl_nc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 22)

nyaklánc

b_k_s_lly_d_s


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

bokasüllyedés cs_p_f_c_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 22)

csípőficam

p_dl_sf_lj_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

padlásfeljáró

t_r_pj_r_


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

padlásfeljáró f_gsz_v_s_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

fogszuvasodás

t_r_pj_r_


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

terepjáró b_jd_s_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

bújdosó

_l_j_v_


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

előjövőv_r_gt_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

virágtartó

cs_r_p_d_ny


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

cserépedényh_ngsz_r_


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

cserépedény _p_r_t_r


----------



## danorb (2008 Október 22)

hangszer f_t_r_p_rt_r


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

fotóriperter
k_szty_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 22)

kesztyű

l-v-gl-cs-zm-


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

lovaglócsizma

sz_r_lm_sl_v_l


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 22)

szerelmeslevél

p-st-k-ld-nc


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

postaküldönc

r_szv_tny_lv_n_t_s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 22)

részvétnyilvánítás

-l-ld-z-tt


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

elüldözött?

k_nyh_b_t_r


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 22)

repülőgép

t_r_k_ny


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

törékeny p_pl_n


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 22)

paplan
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

ásványvíz

m_n_k_rk_szl_t


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

ásványvíz b_ll_nty_


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

manikűrkészlet k_rk_t_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 22)

billentyű
karkötő
b_k_l_nc


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 22)

billentyű
r_nd_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Ebona (2008 Október 22)

bokalánc, rendíthetetlen 

-ngy-lk-


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Ebona írta:


> bokalánc, rendíthetetlen
> 
> -ngy-lk-


angyalka


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Audrey0086 írta:


> billentyű
> r_nd_th_t_tl_n


rendithetetlen


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Erocska20 írta:


> billentyű
> karkötő
> b_k_l_nc


bokalánc


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Töfibaba írta:


> manikűrkészlet k_rk_t_


karkötő


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Erocska20 írta:


> ásványvíz
> 
> m_n_k_rk_szl_t


manikűrkészlet


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Audrey0086 írta:


> paplan
> _sv_nyv_z


ásványviz


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

hahota


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

danorb írta:


> hangszer f_t_r_p_rt_r


fotóriporter


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Táltos írta:


> kesztyű
> 
> l-v-gl-cs-zm-


lovaglócsizma


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Táltos írta:


> szerelmeslevél
> 
> p-st-k-ld-nc


postaküldönc


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kacsatojás
> 
> l_m_zl_v_s


lemezlovas


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Táltos írta:


> részvétnyilvánítás
> 
> -l-ld-z-tt


elüldözött


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Töfibaba írta:


> törékeny p_pl_n


paplan


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> csípőficam
> 
> p_dl_sf_lj_r_


padlásfeljáró


----------



## Ica57 (2008 Október 22)

padlásfeljáró

v-kb-lgy-ll-d-s


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 22)

vakbélgyulladás

_d_g_nf_rg_l_m


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Ica57 írta:


> padlásfeljáró
> 
> v-kb-lgy-ll-d-s


vakbélgyulladás


----------



## sandorlaci (2008 Október 22)

Tomeque27 írta:


> vakbélgyulladás
> 
> _d_g_nf_rg_l_m


idegenforgalom


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 23)

Tomeque27 írta:


> vakbélgyulladás
> 
> _d_g_nf_rg_l_m


 
idegenforgalom

v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## Apes (2008 Október 23)

vulkánkitörés

d-v-td-kt-t-r


----------



## vopy (2008 Október 23)

divatdiktátor

-nt-b--t-k-m


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

antibiotikum

-ll-n-rz-f-z-t


----------



## Tearsy (2008 Október 23)

antibiotikum (pont beteg vagyok  )

f_k_z_r_k_t_


----------



## Tearsy (2008 Október 23)

ellenőrzőfüzet

h_m_rs_kl_et


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

hőmérséklet

t-r-km-z


----------



## Tearsy (2008 Október 23)

törökméz

m-nd-r-n


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

mandarin

m-s-t-kn-


----------



## vopy (2008 Október 23)

mandarin

t-rs-sh-z


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

társasház

m-s-t-kn-


----------



## vopy (2008 Október 23)

mosóteknő

gy-m-lcsl-


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

gyümölcslé

h-jl-kt-l-nk-rd-s


----------



## vopy (2008 Október 23)

hajléktalankérdés

-nz-l-n


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

inzulin

m-ll-kv-s-k-r-g


----------



## vopy (2008 Október 23)

mellékvesekéreg

cs-ll-g-sz


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

csillagász

t-d-r-k


----------



## Ebona (2008 Október 23)

töredék

gy-m-rt-


----------



## gabow (2008 Október 23)

gyomirtó

_d_g_p


----------



## vopy (2008 Október 23)

időgép

k-c-f-nt-ss-g


----------



## Ebona (2008 Október 23)

kacifántosság

gy-pm-st-r


----------



## BMária (2008 Október 23)

gyepmester

r-g-g-m-


----------



## Ebona (2008 Október 23)

rágógumi

f-r-dts-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 23)

fáradtság

_b_rs_g


----------



## Ebona (2008 Október 23)

éberség


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 24)

Ebona írta:


> éberség


Feladvány Ebona helyett :

v-nd-gl-t--p-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

vendéglátóipar

_p_r_ng_d_ly


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 24)

iparengedély

j_lz_t_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 24)

jelzőtűz

v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Október 24)

világítótorony
.lb.r.g..


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

albaregia

_sz_g_m_


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 24)

úszógumi
l_b_g_


----------



## Bogicsek (2008 Október 24)

lobogó

_t_s_t_s


----------



## Bogicsek (2008 Október 24)

utasítás

v_r_nd_s


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 24)

várandós
k_rt_np_p_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

kartonpapír

r_zs_h_ml_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 24)

rózsahimlő

b_b_cs_sz


----------



## kimmo (2008 Október 24)

Bébicsősz

_é__e_e_

pl. festményt tesznek bele, majd a falra akasztják


----------



## kimmo (2008 Október 24)

Jaj, bocs, összekevertem egy másik topikkal. 
A feladvány:

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 24)

könyvespolc

v_rsz_v_.p_ _c_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

vérszívó pióca

f_l_dv_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 24)

feladvány

m_g_ldj_k !


----------



## fakene (2008 Október 24)

megáldjuk


----------



## fakene (2008 Október 24)

t-r-nt-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 24)

fakene írta:


> t-r-nt-


 

nem igazán vagyok "hívő".:mrgreen:
Én a "megoldjukra" gondoltam, bár 
ez is jó.

Toronto

B_d_p_st


----------



## faina (2008 Október 24)

Budapest

-t--p--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

utópia

k_v_r_d_s


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

keveredés

v_sm_csk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

vasmacska

sz_l_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

szelídgesztenye

t_lt_t_ll


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 24)

töltőtoll

t_llt_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

tolltartó

_r_d_ _k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 24)

íródeák

r_g_nyh_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

regényhős

h_sc_nc_r


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

hőscincér

ny_mt_t_


----------



## Airbrusher (2008 Október 24)

nyomtató
kr_m_pl_l_v_s


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

krumplileves

m_r_k_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

merőkanál

v_l_ny_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

merőkanál

v_ll_ny_l


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

villanyél

s_t_pl_tn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

sütőplatni

_l_f_l_ _


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

alufólia

s_rk_ _m_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

sírkőemelő

f_ny_f_


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

fenyőfa

cs_ll_gsz_r_

(az előbb sorkiemelőre gondoltam, de ez is jó)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

csillagszóró

m_r_ng_s


----------



## Airbrusher (2008 Október 24)

merengés

sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

merengés

sz_r_l_m


----------



## Airbrusher (2008 Október 24)

Szerelem

k_t_kl_zm_


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

kataklizma

r_b_szt_s


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 24)

robosztus

m-l-g-g-v


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

melegégöv

j_v_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 24)

javasasszony

j-sk-rty-


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

jóskártya

_gysz_rv_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 25)

egyszarvu

L_L_P_T_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

liliputi

h_p_k_k * t_rp_k_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

hupikék törpikék

m_s_ _rsz_g


----------



## ikrek0601 (2008 Október 25)

homokvár

b_z_t_bl_


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 25)

búzatábla

v _ r _ g v _ z _


----------



## bokréta (2008 Október 25)

virágváza
b-t-gt-j-k-zt-t-


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Október 25)

beteg tájékoztató

h_nt_s_r_


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 Október 25)

hentesárú

z_lds_gf_l_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

zölségfélék

_n_n_sz


----------



## lezso70 (2008 Október 25)

ananász

f_k_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 25)

fakanál

s_ly_mk_nd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 25)

selyemkendő

g_l_sk_sz_gg_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 25)

galuskaszaggató

k_ty_p_c_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 25)

kutyapecér

s_sk_j_r_s


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

homokvár
g_m_l_bd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

Antikbakfis írta:


> kutyapecér
> 
> s_sk_j_r_s



sáskajárás

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

homokvár 
g_m_l_bd_


----------



## Ebona (2008 Október 25)

mézeskalács

v-s-l-t-lp


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

mézeskalács
z_lds_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

Zsu75 írta:


> homokvár
> g_m_l_bd_



gumilabda

m_z_sk_l_cs

Kedves Zsu, miért nem az előtted lévő feladványt próbálod megfejteni??


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

mézeskalács
g_m_l_bd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

yoda71 írta:


> mézeskalács
> z_lds_g



zöldség

c_kk_n_


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

vasalótalp
p_h_r_l_t_t


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

Kedves Eniko05 Sorry.de még új vagyok.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

pohátalátét

_nn_p_l_tt


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

cukkini
t_p_z_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

tépőzár

_nn_p_l_tt


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

ünnepelőtt
_ssz__ml_s


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

ünnepelőtt

kl_v_at_r_


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

összeomlás

v_r_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

klaviatúra
virág

t_m_t_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

temetés
r_p_l_g_p


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

temetés

d_ák_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

diákigazolvány ( csak a mássalhangzókat add meg...)

b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

bizonyítvámy


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

_ny_h_j_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

yoda71 írta:


> bizonyítvámy


 

*Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.
Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve:wink*
*J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

yoda71 írta:


> _ny_h_j_



anyahajó

l_g_p_r_d_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

légiparádé

h_ngs_b_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

hangsebesség

v_ _l_nk_lcs


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

violinkulcs
sz_r_n_d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

szerenád

_st_m_s_


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

estimese
b_k_k_r_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

békakirály

k_s_ssz_ny


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

kisasszony
r_p_l_sz_ny_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

repülőszúnyog

v_rsz_v_


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

vérszívó
v_rcs_p_rt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

vércsoport

n_g_t_v


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

negatív
_l_ktr_m_gn_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

elektromágnes

h_k_s_g_rz_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

hőkisugárzás
n_pf_lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

napfolt

_rny_kv_l_g


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

árnyékvilág
f_k_t_l_v_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

feketelovag

k_r_szt_sh_b_r_


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

keresztesháború
l_v_gp_nc_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

lovagpáncél

b_k_s_s_k


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

bukósisak
m_t_r_sdzs_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

motorosdzseki

gy_rsh_jt_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

Normal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->[FONT=&quot]gyorshajtás

[FONT=&quot]Sz_rny_l_s[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

gyorshajtás
sz_rny_l_s


----------



## Matyuli (2008 Október 25)

szárnyalás
(szörnyülés = motorbiciklin 

f-rd-v-z


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 25)

ferdeváz
cs_sz_sg_tl_


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 Október 25)

csúszásgátló

v_d__k_m_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 25)

videókamera

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## reach_out (2008 Október 25)

pohárköszöntő

p.l.n.af.z.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

Antikbakfis írta:


> videókamera
> 
> p_h_rk_sz_nt_


 

pohárköszöntő

sv_d_szt_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

svédasztal

_b_dsz_n_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 26)

ebédszünet

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

szélkakas

v_t_rl_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 26)

vitorla

l_t_lt_s_
s_b_ss_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 26)

letöltési sebesség

-gy-ttm-k-d-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 26)

együttműködés

d_hr_h_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 26)

dühroham

cs-p-rt-s-t-s


----------



## creatin (2008 Október 26)

csoportosítás

k-k-pcs-l-d-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

kikapcsolódás

m_n_p_l_c_ _


----------



## creatin (2008 Október 26)

manipiláció

-l-t-n-rg--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

életenergia

_j_nd_k


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 26)

ajándék

_r_msz_rz_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

örömszerzés

d_ _v_t_t_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

diavetités


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

ebalint írta:


> diavetités


ok, szuper..., és a feladat??


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

_R_SZ_K_S K_NN_K S_K _ SZ_R_ 
ez egy mondat, de: ugyanaz előlről vagy hátulról olvasva


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

bocsi az előbb elfelejtettem a feladatot, de remélem kárpótol a nehézsége!


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

bemelegitésnek küldök egy egyszerűbbet: _NG_V_NY ez is értelmes visszafelé olvasva


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

Szeretsz más szójátékokat is, mint banánszavak, vagy anagrammák?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

ingovány

n_m * k_ll * b_ny_l_t_n_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

nem vagy itt Enikő?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

nem kell bonyolítani

_gy_t_rt_k (de, itt vagyok)


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

nem kell bonyolitani? 
nem tetszett?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

ebalint írta:


> nem kell bonyolitani?
> nem tetszett?



ez volt az előttemlévő feladvány...


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

B_cs_n_t * P_d_g * L_tt_k * V_ln_ * J_p_f_ * Sz_v__m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

bocsánat, pedig lettek volna jópofa szavaim

_l_v_l_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

de azt irtad EGYETÉRTEK ... ezért gondoltam
L_B_T_P_RTY_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

libatepertyű

p_rsz_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

ELŐ VELE

takarékos majom: ZS_G_R_LL_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

bugyuta madár: M_FL_M_NG_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

B__GL_
ebédelni mentél?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

ebalint írta:


> B__GL_
> ebédelni mentél?


 

Jó amiket írsz, de nem ide való.
Nézz szét a többi topikban, találsz megfelelőt !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

Eniko05 írta:


> libatepertyű
> 
> p_rsz_


 

persze

t_rm_sz_t_s_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

természetesen

r_ndb_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 26)

rendben

h_s_bb_rg_ny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

hasábburgonya

t_lt_ttp_dl_zs_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

Töltöttpadlizsán

B_lf_c_n


----------



## bar (2008 Október 26)

repülőgép

_á_g_r_p_


----------



## bar (2008 Október 26)

Balfácán

k_s_u_y_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

bar írta:


> Balfácán
> 
> k_s_u_y_



Bocsi, de itt csak a mássalhangzókat kell megadni....


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 26)

Eniko05 írta:


> Bocsi, de itt csak a mássalhangzókat kell megadni....


Csak, hogy menjen tovább a játék:

kiskutya

-l--d-sm-d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

előadásmód

h_b_m_nt_s_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

Hibamentesen

_l_g__


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

elégia?

_sm_r_tl_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

igen, ELÉGIA 
ISMERETLEN
K_M_TL_B


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

kamatláb

b_k_ny_l


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

békanyál
_R_M_T_R_P__


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

aromaterápia

r_z_d_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

rezeda
v_h_m_nc__


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

vehemencia

k-rf-ol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

karfiol

k_r_l_b_


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

karalábé
k-k-kkt-j-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

kakukktojás

t_j_h_b


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

tejhab

t-k-sz-l-nn-a


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

tokaszalonna

t_ _d_l_t_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

tokaszalonna
de a tejhab nem stimmel!
tojáshab?
t_nt_p_c_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

ebalint írta:


> tokaszalonna
> de a tejhab nem stimmel!
> tojáshab?
> t_nt_p_c_



tintapaci (bocsi, igen, az lett volna, de hibáztam,... bocsi)


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

teadélután
K_L_M_R_S


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

intapaca
és a tejhab nem stimmel. bocs.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

kalamáris

k_sz_n_m


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

Kalamáris


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

köszönöm


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

b-k-l-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

bakelit

l_m_zl_v_g


----------



## keri68 (2008 Október 26)

tintapaca
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

lemezlovag

d-szk-k-r-lyn-


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

lemezlovag

d-szk-k-r-lyn-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

diszkókirálynő

t_ncl_p_s


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

tánclépés
sp-ccv-s


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 26)

spiccvas

k _ l _ t _


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 26)

keleti

k_lt_r_


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)

kultúra

k-nyvk--d-


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 26)

könyvkiadó

z_n_b_t_k


----------



## hala35 (2008 Október 27)

zenebutik
k_rty_v_t_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 27)

kártyavető
p_k_szt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

pukkasztás ?

_x_g_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 27)

nem pukkasztás
oxigén


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 27)

p_k_szt_s (izes régi szó)


----------



## Angkor (2008 Október 27)

pákosztos


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> pukkasztás ?
> 
> _x_g_n


 
oxigén
pákosztos

Angkor helyett:

l_b_p_szt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

libapásztor

_m_t_t_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

imitátor

d_bl_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 27)

dublőr

sm_nkm_st_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 27)

sminkmester

pr_bl_m_m_g_ld_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

sminkmester

problémamegoldás

_b_d_d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 27)

ebédidő

cs_nd_sp_h_n_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

csendespihenő

g_pm_nt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 27)

gépmentes?

l_v_lp_p_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

gépmemtes

gy_rs * _tk_z_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

Wulfi írta:


> gépmentes?
> 
> l_v_lp_p_r


 

levespor


gy_rsb_f_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 27)

Wulfi írta:


> gépmentes?
> 
> l_v_lp_p_r




levélpapír

p_p_st_v_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

púposteve

gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 27)

gyomorrontás

sz_mr_h_ny_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 27)

szemrehányás

v_gs_b_ss_g


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 27)

végsebesség

_gyh_l_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

Wulfi írta:


> szemrehányás
> 
> v_gs_b_ss_g



végsebesség

l_z_s_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 27)

lázasan

sz-k-m-nd-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

szókimondás

_g_zs_g_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

szókimondás
l_v_lb_ty_r


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

igazságos
l_v_lb_ty_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 27)

levelbetjar

h-jl-nd-s-g


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

hajlandóság
_ll_nk_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

levélbetyár

sz_rg_l_m


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

szorgalom
_ll_nk_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

ellenkezés

_d_ _d_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 27)

odaadas

f-gy-l-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

fegyelem

_b_rs_g


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

éberség
t_d_t_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

tudatosság

l_lk_t_s_


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

lelkitusa
v_v_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

vívódás

_tt_s_


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

öttusa
l_gy_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

legyőzhetetlen

t_v_d_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

tévedés
_g_zs_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

igazság

j_t_k_ss_g


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

játékosság
_r_pr_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

erőpróba

m_rk_z_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

mérkőzés
p_szt_lyp_rb_j


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

pisztolypárbaj

_n_tk_z_s


----------



## yoda71 (2008 Október 27)

unatkozás
k_r_ng_t_sz_v_tty_


----------



## bellus (2008 Október 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> pisztolypárbaj
> 
> _n_tk_z_s


unatkozás 

-b-b-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

yoda71 írta:


> unatkozás
> k_r_ng_t_sz_v_tty_



keringetőszivattyú ?

k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## PMelcsi (2008 Október 27)

kerekeskút

_t_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

etető

t_zh_ly


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 27)

tűzhely
_l_b_str_m


----------



## farkaskati (2008 Október 27)

békanyál

l_mp_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

ebalint írta:


> tűzhely
> _l_b_str_m



alabástrom

b_b_sk_l


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 27)

bóbiskol
p_tr_n_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

patrónus

d_l_t_n


----------



## lekira (2008 Október 27)

délután

r-m-t-


----------



## Csilla1999 (2008 Október 28)

remete
f k t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 28)

fekete

-sz-nt-s-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

őszinteség

b_cs_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 28)

becsület

h_gy_kr_st_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

hegyikristály

_m_l_tt


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 28)

amulett

-p-t--ny-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

építőanyag

h_z_v_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 28)

házavató

_gy_sp_l_nk_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 28)

? vegyespálinka

sz_tm_r_ * sz_lv_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

szatmári szílva

l_t_gl_z


----------



## Lady Freya (2008 Október 28)

letaglóz

z_n_h_llg_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

zenehallgatás

d_bsz_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 28)

dobszóló


r_mb_t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

rumbatök

h_v_s_k_rt


----------



## bzs11 (2008 Október 28)

Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## bzs11 (2008 Október 28)

eperlekvár
r_zsk_s_


----------



## Lady Freya (2008 Október 28)

h_v_s_k_rt
havasikürt

f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

figyelmetlenség

_d_f_gy_l_st


----------



## zelenak0303 (2008 Október 28)

*Szókirakó*

cs_r_pv_r_g


----------



## bzs11 (2008 Október 28)

cserépvirág

m_gsz_ml_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## bzs11 (2008 Október 28)

eperlekvár
r_zsk_s_


----------



## zsuzska14 (2008 Október 28)

rizskása

t_r_sz_s f_ldm_v_l_s


----------



## Suoma (2008 Október 28)

teraszos foldmuveles

h_r_ngz_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

harangzúgás

d_lb_n


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 28)

délben

k_t_l_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 28)

katalógus

k_pcs_s * _r_tt_rt_


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 28)

kapcsos irattartó

k_p_szt_l_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

káposztaleves

s_sk_m_rt_s


----------



## Suoma (2008 Október 28)

sóskamártás

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 28)

Sóskamártás 

k_lt_r_l_s * f_v_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

felhőkarcoló

_r_ _sh_ll_


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 28)

Felhőkarcoló

k_lt_r_l_s * f_v_r_s


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 28)

Eniko05 írta:


> felhőkarcoló
> 
> _r_ _sh_ll_


 

ez valami őshüllő?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

amrita3 írta:


> ez valami őshüllő?



igen, valami hasonló


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

kultúrális főváros
óriáshüllő

k_p_t_s


----------



## gegebaba (2008 Október 28)

repülőgép
sz_lm_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

ebalint írta:


> kultúrális főváros
> óriáshüllő
> 
> k_p_t_s



kapatos

s_rm_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

sármos
l_b_nc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

labanc

h_sz_rcs_k


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

huszárcsók?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

ebalint írta:


> huszárcsók?



az


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

b_ts_sk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

botsáska ?

sz_csk_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

aha
szöcske
t_t_l_c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

tetőléc ?

g_r_nd_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

igen
gerenda
k_l_v_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

kelevéz ? (bocs, de jobb ötletem nincs)

r_g_sz_v_k


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

ennél nem kell jobb ötlet! 
rigószivek?
rugószavak?
(nye znaju)


----------



## gegebaba (2008 Október 28)

regeszövők
rigószavak
))


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

ebalint írta:


> ennél nem kell jobb ötlet!
> rigószivek?
> rugószavak?
> (nye znaju)



 mindegyik jó, de én a "régiszavak"-ra gondoltam


----------



## gegebaba (2008 Október 28)

hoppá, igy már egyzserű


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 28)

csak a régi szavak két szó lenne, ezért erre nem gondoltam!
l_p_kr_c


----------



## Neirda (2008 Október 28)

lópokróc a tippem, remélem jó!
sz_v_rgy_jt_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 28)

szivargyújtó

sz-r-k-zt-t-


----------



## PMelcsi (2008 Október 29)

szórakoztató

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## bzs11 (2008 Október 29)

boldogság
sz_m_t_st_chn_k_


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

számítástechnika

_gy_lsz_v_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

agyelszívás

m_z_sm_dz_g


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

mézesmadzag

k_ _ng_szt_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

kiengesztel

b_n * _s * b_nh_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

bűn és bűnhődés

k_r_rv_nd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

kárörvendő

ny_ltsz_v_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

nyíltszívű

_r_ny_s


----------



## Suoma (2008 Október 29)

arányos

_v_v_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

ivóvíz

sz_nny_z_tt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

szennyzett

s_pr_n_ * _sz_k !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

soproni ászok

n_m*sz_r_t_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

nem szeretem

b_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 29)

borkorcsolya

cs_sz_rm_rzs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

császármorzsa

k_gy_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 29)

kegyelem

_t_mt_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## Suoma (2008 Október 29)

kegyelem

str_ndl_bd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

aromtengeralattjáró
strandlabda

f_c_p_ly_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 29)

focipálya

sz_b_dr_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

szabadrúgás

_l_t_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

elítélő

_l_tf_gyt_gl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

életfogytiglan

c_ll_t_rs


----------



## npkata (2008 Október 29)

jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!
p_g_z_s


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> életfogytiglan
> 
> c_ll_t_rs



cellatárs

f_lh_llg_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

fülhallgató

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

lemezlovas

k_rc_l_s


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

karcolás

_ _n_ch

/majdnem férfi/


----------



## tengerecki (2008 Október 29)

eunuch

s_k_d_l_m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

sokadalom

t_m_gh_szt_r_._


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

tömeghisztéria

l_k_d_l_m


----------



## tengerecki (2008 Október 29)

lakodalom

p_rk_d_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

pírkadat

_st_m_s_


----------



## tengerecki (2008 Október 29)

estimese

_b_ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

oboa

z_ng_r_v_rs_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

zongoraverseny


sz_mf_n_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 29)

szimfónia

s_t_p_p_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

sütőpapír

_l_f_l_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 29)

alufólia

sz_m_tk_s_r


----------



## Kary19 (2008 Október 29)

szemétkosár

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## Angyal1979 (2008 Október 29)

kalamajka

f_l_k_p


----------



## Angyal1979 (2008 Október 29)

kalamajka

f_lc_mp_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

fülcimpa

zs_k_tc_


----------



## lorak (2008 Október 29)

zsákutca

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

papírsárkány

_r_g_t_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 29)

eregető
b_lf_r_g


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 30)

bélféreg

k _ n _ l _ t


----------



## Lady Freya (2008 Október 30)

kínálat

v_ssz_v_n_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

visszavonulás

k_d_b_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 30)

kidobás

l-x-s--t-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 30)

luxusautó

c_l_nd_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

cilinder

k_l_p_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

kalapos

b_ld_gs_gh_rm_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 30)

boldogsághormon

h_ _nyc_kk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

hiánycikk

l_d_rc_l_m


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

lidércálom

_zz_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

izzadás

l_zm_r_s


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

lázmérés

b_t_gs_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

betegség

_p_l_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

épülő ?

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

felhőkarcoló

_m_l_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

emelő

l_ft_kn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

liftakna

z_h_n_s


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

zuhanás

k_l_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

kilátás

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

felhőkarcoló

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

panoráma

t_t_f_k


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

tetőfok

t_r_z_s


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

túrázás

f_z_s


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

főzés

_hs_gcs_ll_p_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 30)

éhségcsillapítás

v-t-m-ny-sk-rt


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

veteményeskert

l_g_l_sz_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

veteményeskert

legelésző

_s_ny_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

ásónyél

f_r_nk


----------



## cfthn (2008 Október 30)

farönk

_l_ml_mp_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

elemlámpa

c_k_rn_d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

cukornád

sz_r_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

szerep, szirup

_mp_rm_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

ampermérő

_r_msz_n_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

áramszünet

s_t_tk_mr_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

sötétkamra

k_sz_r_ _r


----------



## hencsyke01 (2008 Október 30)

koszorúér

n_pf_l_el_e


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

napfelkelte

h_jn_l


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

hajnal

p_rk_d_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

pirkadat

_s_f_lh_


----------



## aliella (2008 Október 30)

esőfelhő
_s_rny_


----------



## hellogirl (2008 Október 30)

esernyő
m_s_g_p


----------



## tildi9 (2008 Október 30)

mosógép
k_l_p_cs


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 30)

kalapács
b_jg_n_r


----------



## tildi9 (2008 Október 30)

bájgúnár
m_ndh_l_l_g


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 30)

mindhalálig
_l_z_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

alázat

k_zl_k_ny


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 30)

közlékeny
p_p_sk_d_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 30)

pipiskedik

k-rh-nt-


----------



## Maracska (2008 Október 30)

*Sz k r k*

körhinta

k_h_j_l_s


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

repülôgép

s_s


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

sms

m___ar


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

magyar

a_er__a


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

amerika

l_nd_n


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

london

sz_ret___


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

szeretlek

k_d_e__m


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

kedvesem

i_bol_a


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

ibolya

u_al_m


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 30)

kihajolás
p_lcs_r



Maracska írta:


> körhinta
> 
> k_h_j_l_s


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

unalom

sz_j_te_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 30)

Kedves Konya Laci
Vagy olvasd el a játékszabályt, vagy gyorsan szedd össze a 20 hozzászólást.
Köszönjük


----------



## Konya Laci (2008 Október 30)

szojatek

to_á__


----------



## Maracska (2008 Október 30)

*Szókirakó*



ebalint írta:


> kihajolás
> p_lcs_r


 

polcsor (polc+sor)


----------



## Maracska (2008 Október 30)

Konya Laci írta:


> szojatek
> 
> to_á__


tojás



_lt_l_n_ss_g


----------



## lekira (2008 Október 30)

általánosság

k-dv-l-m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 30)

kedvelem

-lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

álmatlanság

p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 30)

papírzsebkendő

f-nyk-p-z-g-p


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 31)

fényképezőgép

_ll_f_g_d_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 31)

állófogadás
t_s_r_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 31)

tűsarok?

_s_k_b_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 31)

igen, tűsarok
esőkabát

d_b_k_ck_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 31)

dobókocka

s_rsj_gy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 31)

sorsjegy

ny_r_m_nyj_t_k


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 31)

nyereményjáték

f_g_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 31)

fogadás

_l_ _d_


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 31)

előadó
m_s_m_d


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 31)

masamód

_l_._s


----------



## demandor (2008 Október 31)

alias (aláás, előás, Éliás)

p _ _ c k _ p _ s


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 Október 31)

porckopás

l-ndk-r-k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 31)

lendkerék

k_r_k_gy


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 Október 31)

kerékagy
t-ng-r-v-z


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 31)

kalóz01 írta:


> kerékagy
> t-ng-r-v-z


 
tengervíz? ha igen: v_r_zsv_ssz_


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 Október 31)

varázsvessző

d-ng-l-b


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Október 31)

dongaláb

sz_v_rgy_jt_


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 Október 31)

szivargyujtó

l-p-rl-b-r-nd-z-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 31)

lepárló berendezés

sz-ps-gh-b-


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 Október 31)

szépséghiba

v-zt-szt-t-


----------



## Casidy (2008 Október 31)

víztisztító
f_stf_lh_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 31)

füstfelhő

-lm-r--m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 31)

almárium

f_ _k_nt_z_t


----------



## tothlnp (2008 Október 31)

fiókintézet

t_rn_t_r_m


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 31)

fiókintézet?

l_p_l_v_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 31)

ebalint írta:


> fiókintézet?
> 
> l_p_l_v_l


 
8245-re:
tornaterem

lapulevél

m_lyg_r_zs


----------



## mf1981 (2008 November 1)

mélygarázs

s_nd_szn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

sündisznó

p_nc_sz_t


----------



## jaksika (2008 November 1)

pincészet

h_lá__at


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

halászat (csak a mássalhangzókat lehet megadni!)

k_m_n_


----------



## fedormoni (2008 November 1)

kőmanó

t_k_r_l_nt


----------



## zsuzsi69 (2008 November 1)

tekerőlant

h_t_sz_kr_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

tekerőlant

hűtőszekrény

_lv_s_sz_m_v_g


----------



## zsuzsi69 (2008 November 1)

olvasószemüveg

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

mesekönyv

f_ln_tt_kn_k


----------



## Éva691117 (2008 November 1)

felnőtteknek

k-nyh-sz-kr-ny


----------



## jaksika (2008 November 1)

konyhaszekrény

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 1)

számítógép

c--nk-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

ciánkáli

m_r_gz_csk_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 1)

méregzacskó

k-ts-gb--s-tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

kétségbeesett

m_ _rt (?)


----------



## Dzsingisz (2008 November 1)

miért

l_k_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 1)

lókötő

cs-rk-f-g-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

csirkefogó

l_st_s_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 1)

lustaság

-l-t-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

életerő

_nd_l_t


----------



## suhanna21 (2008 November 1)

andalít

t_l_rt_k_l


----------



## Éva691117 (2008 November 1)

túlértékel

b-sz-rk-nys-g


----------



## teditke (2008 November 1)

boszorkányság

v_cc_l_d_k


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 1)

viccelődik

_lf_h_m (nem én)


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 1)

alfahím

cs-m-g-l--ny-g


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 1)

csomagolóanyag

s_lb_k


----------



## csibicica (2008 November 1)

silbak

r_g_j_ncs_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 1)

rigójancsi

s_p_st_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 2)

Rigójancsi
(c)sőposta

t_llp_rn_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 2)

tollpárna

t_lpm_ssz_zs


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 2)

talpmasszázs

_rt_r_
b_r_ny


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 2)

őrtoro(ny)
bárány

m_llk_s


----------



## swindler (2008 November 2)

repülőgép
h_e_b_r


----------



## swindler (2008 November 2)

mellkas
k_t_n_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

kötény

b_sz_dk_szs_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

beszédkészség

d_d_g_


----------



## swindler (2008 November 2)

dadog
l_v_g_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

lovagol

k_nl_d_k


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

lovagol

p_sz_dl_


----------



## swindler (2008 November 2)

kandikál
l_p_g_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

puszedli

lépeget

s_ _t_s_n


----------



## swindler (2008 November 2)

lépeget
ny_sz_k_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

Nem inkább kinlódik? A kandikál nem stimmel!



swindler írta:


> kandikál
> l_p_g_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

sietősen illetve nyuszika

_ng_r_



Eniko05 írta:


> puszedli
> 
> lépeget
> 
> s_ _t_s_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

ebalint írta:


> Nem inkább kinlódik? A kandikál nem stimmel!



de igen, "kínlódik" lett volna, de már megszoktam, hogy a saját verziójukat írják..., az biztosan szebb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

angóra

h_z_k_r_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

hízókúra

g_l_g_ny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

galagonya

b_rk_ny_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

BERKENYE

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

panoráma

k_l_t_s


----------



## torsi (2008 November 2)

kilátás

_gy_t_m


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

egyetem

_lp_r_c_l


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

elperecel

_ny_ny_lv


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

anyanyelv

p_rc_c_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

porcica

k_ty_g_m_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

kutyagumit párcica Hiszen az két szó lenne!



Optimista írta:


> párcica
> 
> k_ty_g_m_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

Optimista írta:


> porcica
> 
> k_ty_g_m_



kiss


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

Ez már igen!
És a feladvány?

b_k_ny_l (de nehogy azt ird: bekonyul  )



Optimista írta:


> kiss


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

békanyál

t_p_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

ebalint írta:


> Ez már igen!
> És a feladvány?
> 
> b_k_ny_l (de nehogy azt ird: bekonyul  )


 

békanyál


b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## torsi (2008 November 2)

tóparti

_p_t_m_rn_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

békalencse

építőmérnök

_tm_nk_s


----------



## torsi (2008 November 2)

útmunkás

v_zny_l_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

víznyelő

f_rd_l_p_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

fürdőlepedő

_sz_m_st_r


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

úszómester


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

úszómester

f ld m gy r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

földimogyoró

v_r_n_sz


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

varánusz
g rcs ld


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

Görcsoldó?

S_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

sörkorcsolya
m k sb gl


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

A b után két magánhangzó van! Azért szólok, mert nem igazán látszik.
m k sb gl


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

mákosbeigli

t_r_r_d_


----------



## éva21 (2008 November 2)

túrórudi
t_nf_ly_m


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

tanfolyam

gr mm t k


----------



## december (2008 November 2)

tanfolyam
_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## december (2008 November 2)

Ilkó* írta:


> tanfolyam
> 
> gr mm t k



grammatika

h_g_ly_


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

iskolatáska
hógolyó

t k r t sz r


----------



## éva21 (2008 November 2)

takarítószer
sz_rsz_m_sl_d_


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

szerszámosláda

r szl nk f t


----------



## december (2008 November 2)

oroszlánkifutó

n_dsz_lk_rcs_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 2)

nádszálkarcsú

r_sz_l_zs_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 2)

reszelőzsír

k-ny-rf-r-


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

kanyarfúró  én is ezt akartam feladni!

p_sk_p_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

puskaporos

l_v_g_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

levegő

k_mpr_ssz_r


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 November 3)

kompresszor

-szt-lt-nc-lt-t-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

asztaltáncoltatás

g_m_l_p_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

gumilepedő

m_l_b_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

mélabús

j-ll-mz-s-k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 3)

jellemzések

l_zcs_ll_p_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

lázcsillapító

k-rd-s-z-n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 3)

kérdésözön

b_z_v_r_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

búzavirág

sp-ny-lv--sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 3)

spanyolviasz

pr_t_z_sr_g_szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

protézisragasztó

f_gp_szk_l_


----------



## alani (2008 November 3)

fogpiszkáló

h_n_al_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

Alani, itt ez a szabály!


> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*



hintaló

sz-r-p-szt-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

szereposztás

d_v_ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

divány

t-r-p--t-


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

terepautó ?

p_r_f_n_m_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

jó a megfejtésed, de én terapeutára gondoltam.

parafenomén

sp-r-t--l-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

spirituális (aranyosak a kacsák! )

_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

elementáris

b_v_szk_d_s


----------



## HerGin (2008 November 3)

elementáris

b-n-m--l-s


----------



## HerGin (2008 November 3)

lassú voltam..

bűvészkedés

b-n-m--l-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

bűvészkedés
binomiális

_gy_tth_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

együttható

k_t_lt_


----------



## Devida (2008 November 3)

együttható

k-zr-m-k-d-s


----------



## Devida (2008 November 3)

kétéltű

t-rs-d-l-m


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 3)

kétéltű
közreműködés

t_sz_v_r_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 3)

tiszavirág

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

pohárköszöntő

_l_t_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 3)

alátét

p_lg_rp_kk_szt_


----------



## rikama (2008 November 3)

társadalom
tiszavirág 
r-h-ssz-kr-ny


----------



## rikama (2008 November 3)

polgárpukkasztó
r-h-ssz-kr-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

ruhásszekrény

_l_mf_jt_


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 November 3)

ruhásszekrény

_d_g_nf_rg_l_m


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 November 3)

álomfejtő

l_k_gy_l_s


----------



## fogas (2008 November 3)

*Jó játékot kivánok mindenkinek!*


----------



## fogas (2008 November 3)

_z f_l_ s_ tr_f


----------



## eclipse006 (2008 November 3)

vazze

V_zz_


----------



## teditke (2008 November 3)

eperlekvár

g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 3)

gőzmozdony

s-b-ss-gv-lt-


----------



## BoZsofi (2008 November 3)

sebességváltó
t-rt-l-m


----------



## tothl1 (2008 November 3)

tartalom

t_n_sz_t_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

teniszütő

t_rn_cs_k_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

tornacsuka?

ha igen, akkor:
m-nd-nn-pj--m


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

igen tornacsuka

mindennapjaim

cs_b_k_lt_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

csibekeltető

_l_m_n_ _m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

alumínium

m-g-nt-l-jd-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

magántulajdon

j_gy_z_r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

jegyüzér

p_d_rp_m_cs


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

púderpamacs

p-cs-ly-


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

POCSOLYA

v_dm_l_c (r_f-r_f)


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

vadmalac (röf-röf) 

sz-r-cs-nd--


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

szerecsendió

h_r_m_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

háremőr

cs-p-gyg-ly-


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

csapágygolyó

b_l_l_jk_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

balalajka

f_tb_ll_bd_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

futballabda

-l-mf-jt-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

álomfejtés

k_s_rt_t


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

kísértet

v_ssz_j_r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

visszajár

k_lcs_nk_ny_r


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

kölcsönkenyér

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

tudathasadás

sz-gf-ggv-ny


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

szögfüggvény

t_ny_r_s-t_lp_s


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

tenyeres-talpas

h_nc_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

huncut

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

kelekótya

f_gh_j_s


----------



## silver moon (2008 November 4)

foghíjas

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

palatábla

_r_d_ _k


----------



## silver moon (2008 November 4)

íródeák

_r_ _d_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 4)

óraadó

p_szt_rt_rh_ny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

pásztortarhonya

s_t_t_kp_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

sütőtökpüré

p_r_d_sk_cs_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

parádéskocsis

b_r_ny_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

béranya

b_r_k_p_l_nk_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

borókapálinka

sz_m_rf_l


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

szamárfül

t_t_g_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

tótágas

p_r_sztr_gg_l_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 4)

parasztreggeli

k_v_ns_gm_s_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

kívánságműsor

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## Jokee (2008 November 4)

képregény

k_r_s_t_e_t_é_y


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

keresztrejtvény ( itt csak a mássalhangzókat kell megadni!!) 

m_gf_jt_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

megfejtés

b-kt-r--m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

baktérium

sz_p_r_l_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

képregény

l_f_ty_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

lefetyel

l_k_s_tt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

lekésett

p_nt_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

pontatlan

_r_dm_ny_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

eredményes

k-z-g-zg-t-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

közigazgatás

sz_p_r_l_t


----------



## deres (2008 November 4)

szaporulat

k_v_n_s_s_g


----------



## deres (2008 November 4)

szaporulat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

kiváncsiság (itt minden mássalhangzót meg kell adni!)

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 4)

helyesírás

ny_lv_j_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

nyelvújító

r_g_m_d_


----------



## scani27 (2008 November 4)

régimódi

c-p-f-z-


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

szaporulat 

ny_lk_tr_c


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

8426-ra:
cipőfűző

nyúlketrec

sz_l_nn_cs_k


----------



## scani27 (2008 November 4)

szalonnacsík

m-s-m-nd-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

mesemondó

p_rtf_l


----------



## scani27 (2008 November 4)

partfal

-n-gr-mm-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

anagramma

h_ngf_szl_ny


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 4)

hangfoszlány

d_hk_t_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

dühkitörés

_ng_szt_l_d_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

engesztelődés

k_r_r_m


----------



## dunci20 (2008 November 4)

repülőgép
_rh_j_s


----------



## dunci20 (2008 November 4)

káröröm
b_b_n_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 4)

búbánat

f_l_sb_g_ly


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

fülesbagoly

-r-sv-t-t-


----------



## BoZsofi (2008 November 4)

orosvatető
k-r-m-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 5)

nem jó a megoldás....

marad a feladványom:

-r-sv-t-t-


----------



## BoZsofi (2008 November 5)

írásvetítő
d---r


----------



## sylvee1981 (2008 November 5)

dauer
b-b-sz-b-


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 5)

babaszoba

t_l_l_k_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

találékony

_lt_l_lt_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 5)

eltalálta

n_gysz_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

nagyszerű

k_sh_t_


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 5)

kishitű

r_m_nyt_lj_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

reményteljes

h_ _b_v_l_s_g


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 5)

hiábavalóság

r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

rettenthetetlen

kv_nt_m_lm_l_t


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

eperlekvár
sp
z_ldb_bf_z_l_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 5)

Antikbakfis írta:


> rettenthetetlen
> 
> kv_nt_m_lm_l_t


 
kvantumelmélet
(zöldbabfőzelék)

k_._sz_lm_l_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 5)

káoszelmélet

sz-r--gy-rt-s


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 5)

szőrmegyártás

_ll_tv_d_k


----------



## sylvee1981 (2008 November 5)

állatvédők

b-rk-ny-r-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

birkanyírás

f_jf_j_scs_ll_p_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

fejfájáscsillapító

_szp_r_n


----------



## davidka001 (2008 November 5)

aszipirin

A_t_ _ioti_ _m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

davidka001 írta:


> aszipirin
> 
> A_t_ _ioti_ _m



itt csak a mássalhangzókat add meg, olvassad el a szabályokat, és ne módosíts, légyszí!

antibiotikum

_ll_nsz_r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 5)

ellenszer

p_r_sztr_jk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

peresztrojka 

r_nd_tl_n


----------



## davidka001 (2008 November 5)

bocsánat xD csak az elöttem lévőről vettem a szabályt és nem az elsőt olvastam el ,) sry

rendetlen


f_k_t_ly_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

feketelyuk

s_t_ts_g


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 5)

ellenszer

v_sm_csk_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 5)

sötétség (bocsi az előzőért)


----------



## toticsh (2008 November 5)

vasmacska

k_b_r_t_tt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

kiborította

_ _r_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 5)

aura ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

ebalint írta:


> aura ?



az, igen, jöhet a feladat


----------



## regiszto (2008 November 5)

repülőgép
b_rk_ny_r_s


----------



## korallgigi (2008 November 5)

eperlekvár
sz_r_lm_sr_g_ny


----------



## rikama (2008 November 5)

szerelmesregény
_t_z_t_sk_


----------



## faina (2008 November 5)

utazótáska

Ezt már egyszer feladtam, de elrontotta a következő válaszoló, úgyhogy most még egyszer lesz:
-t--p--


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

Etiópia

p_l_h_szt_r


----------



## David06 (2008 November 6)

polihisztor

m_s_rsz_n_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 6)

műsorszünet

b--gr-t-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

beugratás

_l_ _d_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

előadás

k_b_c_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 6)

kibice?

-rg-n-m--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

ebalint írta:


> előadás
> 
> k_b_c_



kabóca

p_ _c_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 6)

pióca

mégegyszer a feladványom, mert Enikő átugrotta:

-rg-n-m--


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

ergonómia

b_tcs_n_lt_




aanne_36 írta:


> pióca
> 
> mégegyszer a feladványom, mert Enikő átugrotta:
> 
> -rg-n-m--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

botcsinálta

_r_lt_t_tt


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 6)

erőltetett

b_l_r_m_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 6)

beleremeg

_z_mk_t_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

izomköteg


sz_n_n_th_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 6)

szénanátha

_nf_._nz_j_rv_ny


----------



## teer67 (2008 November 6)

infuenzajárvány

_e_ _á_o_ _ _a
főzeléknövény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 6)

kelkáposzta
(bocsi, hogy szólok, de ez az a szójáték, ahol csak a mássalhangzókat kell megadni; van egy másik is: az a magánhangzós)

sz_r_kf_k_t_


----------



## teer67 (2008 November 6)

szurokfekete

szóval jól csináltam, csak fordítva (azután meg ordítva)

cs_r_p_d_ny

fazekas remeke


----------



## toticsh (2008 November 6)

cserépedény

m_s_sk_nyv


----------



## sylvee1981 (2008 November 6)

meséskönyv

--t-v-rs-nyz-


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

autóversenyző

p_l_t_k_ksz


----------



## shadow03 (2008 November 6)

repülőgép

_ z _ t _ r _ _


----------



## shadow03 (2008 November 6)

áhh nem jó az a régi

pilótakeksz

_ z _ t _ r _ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

ezotéria

h_ldk_r_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

holdkóros

n_p_m_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

napimádó

l_d_rcny_m_s


----------



## kisssas (2008 November 6)

*-*

gfgfd


----------



## kisssas (2008 November 6)

e_sh_J


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

lidércnyomás

p_tr_l_ _ml_mp_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

petróleumlámpa

v_ll_ny_r_m


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

villanyáram

f_r_t_r_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

fúrótorony

m_ssz_l_t_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 6)

messzelátó

s_sk_m_rt_s


----------



## lekira (2008 November 6)

sóskamártás

v-r-gk-t-sz-t


----------



## gizko52 (2008 November 7)

virágkötészet

n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## mukav (2008 November 7)

naplemente
_jt_k_l_ncs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

ajtókilincs

z_r_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

záróra

_l_pr_jz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

alaprajz

f_l_l_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

felületes

zs_k_tc_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

zsákutca

t_rv_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

tervező

f_rg_._jt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

forgóajtó

_rv_nd_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

örvendező

f_ny_._rd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

fenyőerdő

t_l_v_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

tűlevelű

sz_v_z_l_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

szavazólap

v_l_szt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

választó

_r_nyp_lg_r

(egy cím)


----------



## Lexia (2008 November 7)

repülőgép

k_s_rt_th_z


----------



## Lexia (2008 November 7)

repülőgép

f_l_jt_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 7)

felejtés

-l-r-nd-lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

alárandelt

m_g_n_kc_ _


----------



## sylvee1981 (2008 November 7)

magánakció

f-l-z-f-k-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

filézőfakés

t_ng_rsz_m


----------



## sylvee1981 (2008 November 7)

eperlekvár

cs-cs-r-b-rs-


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> filézőfakés
> 
> t_ng_rsz_m


 
tengerszem
t-ngl-ng


----------



## faina (2008 November 7)

csicseriborsó, tengerszem

-lj-v-t-l


----------



## faina (2008 November 7)

tengleng

-lj-v-t-l


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

faina írta:


> tengleng
> 
> -lj-v-t-l


eljövetel

k-zt-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

köztem

_l_tt_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> köztem
> 
> _l_tt_


 
elötte

b-h-b-r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 7)

szüretel

m_n_k_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

behabar

k_cm_r_g


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> behabar
> 
> k_cm_r_g


 
kecmereg

k-k-c-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

kikacag

n_p_z_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> kikacag
> 
> n_p_z_


napozó

k-lb-mb-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

kelbimbó

s_t_g_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> behabar
> 
> k_cm_r_g


 
kecmereg

k_d_b_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> kelbimbó
> 
> s_t_g_t_


 
sütögető

l_v_l_ny_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 8)

levélnyitó

f-gy-l-mr-m-lt-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 8)

figyelemreméltó

_l_ _d_sm_d


----------



## faina (2008 November 8)

aanne_36 írta:


> levélnyitó
> 
> f-gy-l-mr-m-lt-



Amugy a levélnyitó nem volt jó. Ez volt az eredeti feladvány:
l_v_l_ny_t_


----------



## sz.katus61 (2008 November 8)

előadásmód

_szt_n_m_b_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 9)

ösztönember

v_h_rk_b_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

viharkabát

_s_rny_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 9)

esernyő

_r_f_sz_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

erőfeszítés

s_h_n_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 9)

suhanó
t-k-r-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

tekereg

h_c_p_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 9)

hócipő
g-n-sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

gonosz

t_lpr_ _s_tt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 9)

talpraesett

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

mákosguba

_z_rj_f_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 9)

ezerjófű

b_ncm_st_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

boncmester

m_t_


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

műtő

k-n--p--c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

kinaipiac

_lcs_s_g


----------



## bellus (2008 November 9)

olcsóság
g-zd-g-s-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

gazdagság

t_k_r_k_s


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

olcsóság

f-ll-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

fillér

r_b_l


----------



## bellus (2008 November 9)

rabol

r-v-sz


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

ravasz

p-sk-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

puska

r_b_l (nem rabol)


----------



## bellus (2008 November 9)

rubel

--r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

euró

k_p_jk_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 9)

kopejka

j-b-l--m


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

jubileum

t-h-r--t-


----------



## Kingus5 (2008 November 9)

teherautó

b-r-ckk-mp-t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 9)

barackkompót

_h_t_t


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

áhítat

d-cs--t-s


----------



## camomilla (2008 November 9)

dicsőítés
b-k-p-r-nty


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

békaporonty

-b-h-l


----------



## sjutka (2008 November 9)

ebihal


----------



## sjutka (2008 November 9)

k-s-rf-n-s


----------



## faina (2008 November 9)

kosárfonás

s-m-g-t-s


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 9)

simogatás

sz-k-m-nd-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 10)

szókimondó

_sz_nt_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

őszinteség

b_r_ts_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 10)

barátság

_lk_lm_zk_d_k_p_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 10)

alkalmazkodóképesség

h_z_._rv_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

háziorvos

r_nd_l_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 10)

rendelő

k-v-tk-zm-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

következméy

_l_r_l_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 10)

előrelátó

k-rsz-r-s-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

korszerűség

m_d_s_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 10)

módosító

b--d-gz-d-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

beidegződés

sz_k_pz_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 10)

szóképzés

kr-t-r--m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

kritérium

_l_ph_lyz_t


----------



## fucskati (2008 November 10)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ó j_át_ék_ot k_ív_án_uk m_ind_enk_ni_ek!:mrgreen:*


 Jól csináltam? Most kezdem.


----------



## fucskati (2008 November 10)

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom mit csinálok, de valaki regálkjon, ha jó. Hogy tudom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## fucskati (2008 November 10)

Sziasztok!
Mire kell katintanom, hogy megoldjam a feladványt, hogy tudok kapcsolatba lépni valakivel? Egy kezdő


----------



## fucskati (2008 November 10)

repülőgép
_int_rn_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

internet

_l_ph_lyz_t


----------



## fucskati (2008 November 10)

repülőgép
m_os_g_t_g_p


----------



## csagica (2008 November 10)

mosogatógépk_v_d_r_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 10)

kávédaráló

k_nyh_m_l_c


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 10)

konyhamalac

sz-r-ncs-h-z-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

szerencsehozó

p_tk_l_


----------



## Böbe3 (2008 November 10)

patkoló

p_dl_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

padlás

f_lj_r_


----------



## Böbe3 (2008 November 10)

feljáró

r_g_g_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

rágógumi

s_l_t_


----------



## Böbe3 (2008 November 10)

saláta

_tk_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

ütközés, átkozás, étkezés

b_n_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 10)

bűnözés

k_l_m_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

Kelemen

cs_p_d_r


----------



## HerGin (2008 November 10)

csapodár

-nf-rm-c--


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 10)

HerGin írta:


> csapodár
> 
> -nf-rm-c--


információ
d_szn_t_r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 10)

disznótor

t_nz_r_


----------



## tibitibi (2008 November 10)

tonzúra

sz_rz_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 10)

szerzetes (gratulálok tibitibi az előző szó megfejtéséhez)


-ssz-c--c--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

asszociáció

t_l_l_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 11)

Húúú, ez az asszociáció szerintem nagyon nehéz volt! Gratulálok!
Amúgy: telelő, találó, télelő, toluló ?

sp_g_c_



Eniko05 írta:


> asszociáció
> 
> t_l_l_


----------



## sumi (2008 November 11)

telelő

k_rt_t_rp_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

kertitörpe

v_r_l_f_t_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 11)

Kertitörpe


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

ebalint írta:


> Húúú, ez az asszociáció szerintem nagyon nehéz volt! Gratulálok!
> Amúgy: telelő, találó, télelő, toluló ?
> 
> sp_g_c_



spagóca (a spárga becézése lehet)


t_l_l_k_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

találékony

_gy_f_rt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

agyafúrt

b_k_f_nt_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

bakafántos 

korábbi feladványom megfejtés nélkül maradt, úgyhogy mégegyszer megpróbálom:

v_r_l_f_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

véraláfutás

_rd_k_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

érdekes

_rd_kf_sz_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

érdekfeszítő

d_l_rd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

dalárda

h_zm_st_rl_k_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 11)

házmesterlakás
b-rb-r-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

borbarát

b_t_g_sk_d_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

betegeskedő

_nfl_._nz_s


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 11)

influenzás

v_r_sm_nt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

vírusmentes

_p_l_


----------



## Sziri (2008 November 11)

ápoló

k_dv_zm_ny_z_tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

kedvezményezett

k_l_tk_z_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 11)

keletkező

cs-d-gy-r-k-k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

csodagyerekek

k_rsztv_z


----------



## v.franko (2008 November 12)

keresztvíz

s_jt_lm_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

sejtelmes

_szb_nt_


----------



## nyikasz (2008 November 12)

klne2 írta:


> koala
> 
> sz_lm_l_m


Szélmalom

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 12)

számítógép

k_rt_szm_rn_k


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

kertészmérnök

n_dr_gt_rt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 12)

nadrágtartó

v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

villámhárító

_l_zr_d_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

alezredes (  )

k_zk_t_n_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

közkatona 

_gy_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

ügyes, agyas, ágyas

f_kh_gym_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 12)

sőt... még *egyes* is lehet

fokhagyma

p_r_sp_pr_k_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

Gratula!

pirospaprika

l_d_sk_s_



Antikbakfis írta:


> sőt... még *egyes* is lehet
> 
> fokhagyma
> 
> p_r_sp_pr_k_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 12)

ludaskása

l_b_b_cs_n_lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

libabecsinált

s_t_t_k


----------



## sumi (2008 November 12)

sütőtök


sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

szílvásgombóc

_lm_l_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

almalé, álmeló 

sz_l_pr_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 12)

szőlőprés

b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

boroshordó

l_p_t_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 12)

lopótök

r-d--k-b-r-


----------



## mizizou (2008 November 12)

rádiókabaré

k-t-lj-s-d-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 12)

kiteljesedés

-ll--l-j


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

illóolaj

k_ln_v_z


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 12)

kölnivíz

f-ny-rz-k-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

fényérzékeny

l_b_b_r_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 12)

illóolaj

_l_sz_k_nys_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 12)

libabőrös
aluszékonyság

h-ll-c-n-c--


----------



## mizizou (2008 November 12)

aluszékonyság

m-llb-v-g-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 12)

mellbevágó

h-ll-c-n-c--


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

hallucionáció

_lm_tl_nk_d_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 13)

hááát ÁLMATLANKODÓ ?


----------



## silver moon (2008 November 13)

..vagy esetleg elmétlenkedő? Netán almátlankodó?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

ebalint írta:


> hááát ÁLMATLANKODÓ ?



igen: álmatlankodó, de bármelyik jó

f_l_d_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

felüdít

l_l_mb_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

lelombozó

h_ng_l_t


----------



## kapocs (2008 November 14)

repülőgép
r_zs_sz_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 14)

rózsaszín hangulat

k_pj_f_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

kopjafa

d_l_t_n


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 14)

délután

d_l_tt_ns


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

dilettáns

_tt_r_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 14)

úttörő 

K_sd_b_st_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

kisdobostorta

j_t_l_m


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 14)

Jutalom

H_t_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

hatalom

h_d_gh_b_r_


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 14)

hidegháború

m_s_m_dv_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 14)

hidegháború

m_l_gb_k_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 14)

mosómedve

f_lm_s_r_ngy




b_moni írta:


> hidegháború
> 
> m_s_m_dv_


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 14)

felmosórongy.

_r_ _t_ll_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

óraátállítás

m_g_ld_s


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 14)

megoldás.

_d_v_lt_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

időváltozás

m_t_ _r_l_g_ _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

meteorológia

n_p_ * m_gf_gy-l_s


----------



## monik_a (2008 November 14)

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## monik_a (2008 November 14)

n_v_a_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> meteorológia
> 
> n_p_ * m_gf_gy-l_s



napi megfigyelés

_ll_n_rz_s


----------



## monik_a (2008 November 14)

_z_n_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

monik_a írta:


> _z_n_t



üzenet



_ll_n_rz_s


----------



## monik_a (2008 November 14)

k_r_c_o_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

monik_a írta:


> k_r_c_o_ny



mond, miért nem olvasod el a szabályokat is


----------



## monik_a (2008 November 14)

ellenorzes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> napi megfigyelés
> 
> _ll_n_rz_s


 
ellenőrzés


m_sz_r_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

műszerek

t_vcs_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

távcső

k_nyh_ _ * m_rl_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

konyhai mérleg

m_kr_szk_p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

mikroszkóp

t_ny_r_s * m_rl-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

tányéros mérleg

t_lp_s


----------



## olaci (2008 November 15)

talpas

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

tökéletes

_jd_ns_g


----------



## olaci (2008 November 15)

ujdonság

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

számítógép

k_z_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

kezelő

_mf_rm_t_k_s


----------



## olaci (2008 November 15)

im(n)formatikus
r_d__t_l_szk_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

rádióteleszkóp

_l_ _d_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 15)

előadó ?

sp_t_l_


----------



## wareznet (2008 November 15)

spatula


r_l_x_


----------



## Ylorian (2008 November 15)

reluxa
v_gj_t_k


----------



## lujza34 (2008 November 15)

vígjáték


----------



## lujza34 (2008 November 15)

p_pr_k_


----------



## wareznet (2008 November 15)

paprika

b_ng_sz_


----------



## lujza34 (2008 November 15)

paprika
t_lt_tt k_p_szt_


----------



## lujza34 (2008 November 15)

töltött káposzta 
t_l_v_z__


----------



## lujza34 (2008 November 15)

televízió
m_ssz_zs


----------



## atos012 (2008 November 15)

masszázs
z_h_nyk_b_n


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 15)

zuhanykabin

_d_j_r_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 15)

időjárásjelentés

p_kf_c_


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 15)

pókfoci

t_h_ts_gk_t_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

tehetségkutató

z_n_ _k_d_m_ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 16)

zeneakadémiai

_b_l_


----------



## Csimbi (2008 November 16)

abáló

_i_t_s_t__


----------



## rot (2008 November 16)

kintiséta

t_rm_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

termés

h_ _ll_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 16)

hőálló 

b_._z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

beázás

_s_m_nt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 16)

esőmentes

p_r_t_rt_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

páratartalom

_lsz_v_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 16)

elszívó

_b_h_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

ebihal

h_l_z_t_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 16)

hálózati 

k_nd_rk_s_ly_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

kondorkeselyű

l_v_l_r_s


----------



## xan75 (2008 November 16)

R-e--k


----------



## rot (2008 November 16)

Eniko05 írta:


> kondorkeselyű
> 
> l_v_l_r_s



levélírás

sz_nt_st_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

szenteste

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 November 17)

karácsonyfa

sz_r_t_t_nn_p_


----------



## deres (2008 November 17)

szeretetünnep

sz_nt_st_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 17)

szenteste

Sz_nt_ndr_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

Szentendre

b_v_s_rl_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

bevásárló

p_nzt_rc_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

pénztárca

zs_bm_tsz_


----------



## teer67 (2008 November 17)

zsebmetsző

k_ssz_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

kassza

f_r_t_r_ny


----------



## teer67 (2008 November 17)

fúrótorony

_r_ _szt_l


----------



## drea70 (2008 November 17)

íróasztal

b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

bizonyítvány

_ll_m_s_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

szakmunkásképző

_ll_m_s_z_


----------



## rot (2008 November 17)

állomásozó
_dv_zl_l_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

üdvözlőlap

k_sz_nt_


----------



## fairygirl (2008 November 17)

üdvözlőlap
t_nd_r_rsz_g


----------



## rot (2008 November 17)

tündérország

r_nsz_rv_sp_p_


----------



## Kingus5 (2008 November 17)

rénszarvaspapa 

s_s_ _ s_rk_ny


----------



## Kingus5 (2008 November 17)

bocs, nem látszik rendesen a feladvány:
s_s_ _ s_rk_ny


----------



## Kingus5 (2008 November 17)

na ígyse basszus... szóval akkor perjellel jelölöm a szóhatárt  :

s_s_/_/s_rk_ny

(bocsánat a hibáért..)


----------



## vmbhc (2008 November 17)

süsü a sárkány


----------



## vmbhc (2008 November 17)

Bocsánat a következő feladványt elfelejtettem. Ezt pótlom:
_j_nd_k_t_lv_ny


----------



## wiccza (2008 November 17)

ajándékutalvány

m_gt_nt_r_th_t_tl_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 18)

megtántoríthatatlan

_lvh_s_g


----------



## deres (2008 November 18)

elvhűség

_lt_nt_r_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 18)

eltántoríthatatlan

ny_kt_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 18)

nyaktörő

ny_lvt_k_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nyaktörő
> 
> ny_lvt_k_r_


nyelvtekerő
b-lm-z-jv-r-s


----------



## catfree (2008 November 18)

balmazújváros
b_mb_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

bombázó

s_r_lm_s


----------



## vacsilon (2008 November 18)

siralmas
s_v_ny_k_p_szt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

savanyúkáposzta

p_szt_


----------



## sanya880 (2008 November 18)

hogy lehet hozzászolást irni?


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 18)

Eniko05 írta:


> savanyúkáposzta
> 
> p_szt_


paszta
t_k_cs_tk_


----------



## Apes (2008 November 18)

takácsatka

p--c-


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 18)

pioca

c-tr-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

citrom

_r_ny_lm_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 18)

aranyalma
_z_stc_p_ll_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

ezüstcipellő

l_d_rc


----------



## Nikole27 (2008 November 18)

lidérc
f_k_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

fakanál

f_t_ny_r


----------



## Nikole27 (2008 November 18)

fatányér
k_szty_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 18)

fatányér

d_r_b_nt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

kesztyű

darabont?

h_r_sny_


----------



## Nikole27 (2008 November 18)

harisnya
k_l_p_cs


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 18)

kesztyű


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 18)

kalapács


----------



## Nikole27 (2008 November 18)

A világon az emberi ész van a legtökéletesebben elosztva...
még senki sem panaszkodott, hogy neki kevés jutott


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 18)

igen: darabont

harisnya

t_llsz_kny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

tollszoknya, tüllszoknya

k_r_l_b_


----------



## moniq36 (2008 November 18)

karalábé

m_z_h_st_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 18)

mazohista
t-l-f-n--n-v


----------



## silver moon (2008 November 18)

telefonkönyv

v_z_s_kl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

vizisikló

_b_ _


----------



## bellus (2008 November 18)

oboa
-l--


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 18)

aloe

cs-d-sz-r-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

csodaszerek

j_gp_ly_


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 18)

jégpálya

m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 18)

gyanítom ez MAZOCHISTA akar lenni, csak lemardt egy C betű

_v_gt_gr_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

madárijesztő

üvegtigris

sz_n_l_s


----------



## btanarur (2008 November 18)

szenilis
m_csk_k_


----------



## macskusz12 (2008 November 18)

macskakő

cs_ll_gf_ny_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 18)

csillagfényes

h_ldv_l_g_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 19)

holdvilágos
k_p_cn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

kapucni

_b_dl_


----------



## btanarur (2008 November 19)

Az Ebedli nekem nagyon tetszene, de szimplán csak ebédlő.

k_scs_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

kiscsikó..., kiscsóka 

v_dk_cs_


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 19)

vadkacsa

sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

szílvásgombóc

g_mb_ly_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 19)

gömbölyű
l-k-t-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 19)

gömbölyű
lokátor

_s_f_lh_


----------



## rot (2008 November 19)

esőfelhő

h_ _S_S


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 19)

hóesés

v_gy_n_r


----------



## rot (2008 November 19)

vagyonőr

_rd_ _ _sv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

erdeiösvény

_lm_nk_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 19)

élmunkás

f_lms_r_z_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

filmsorozat

_ld_z_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> filmsorozat
> 
> _ld_z_


üldöző
r--kt-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

reaktor

_r_ m_


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 19)

aroma 
t_k_r_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

takarodó, tekeredő

_r_m_ (az is jó, de én másra gondoltam épp )


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 19)

erőmű 

z_n_h_llg_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

zenehallgatás

r_d_ _m_s_r


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 19)

rádióműsor
_js_g_lv_s_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 19)

újságolvasás

h_z_gs_g_k


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 19)

hazugságok
_j_nd_k_t_lv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

ajándékutalvány

_st_m_s_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 19)

estiműsor

-l--t-l-t-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

előítéletek

_ng_v_ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 20)

ingovány

t-l-l-m


----------



## D_Tundi (2008 November 20)

tilalom
h-z-v-t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

házavató

_p_r_nc_ _


----------



## D_Tundi (2008 November 20)

óperencia

f-lt-r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 20)

feltör

_tcs_k_l_d_


----------



## deres (2008 November 20)

étcsokoládé

h_z_p_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 20)

házipor

t_k_r_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

takarítás

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

szélvihar

n_ps_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 20)

napsütés

h-m-rs-kl-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

hőmérséklet

_r_d_s


----------



## ubetty (2008 November 20)

áradás
_kv_r_ _m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

akvárium

p_tt_g_


----------



## ubetty (2008 November 20)

pattogó

b_n_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

bánat

t_rst_l_n


----------



## moncsika73 (2008 November 20)

h_r_g


----------



## bellus (2008 November 20)

Eniko05 írta:


> bánat
> 
> t_rst_l_n


-társtalan
harag
f-gy-l-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

figyelem

f_lk_lt_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

felkeltés

r_kl_m_k


----------



## kicsiirma (2008 November 20)

repülőgép
k-csk-b-k-


----------



## bellus (2008 November 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> felkeltés
> 
> r_kl_m_k


reklámok

f-g-sz-t


----------



## kicsiirma (2008 November 20)

repülőgép
m-s--rsz-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

kecskebéka

fogászat

k_nl_d_s


----------



## mamono (2008 November 20)

kínlódás

t_n_cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

tanács

_d_h_v_t_l


----------



## wiccza (2008 November 20)

adóhivatal
p_lg_rm_st_r


----------



## Tami77 (2008 November 20)

polgármester

_e_v_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 21)

felvés /?/

t_n_cs_ln_k


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 21)

tanácselnök

p_rtt_tk_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

párttitkár

_ll_m_l_k_t_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 21)

állam - illem alakító ?

p_g_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

igen, az első 

pegazus

_ _r_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 21)

Auróra

m_gf_n_kl_tt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 21)

megfeneklett

B_b_l_n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 21)

Babilon

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 21)

asztalterítő
sz-j-t-k-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

szójátékok

_p_l_psz_ _


----------



## bellus (2008 November 21)

epilepszia
-lt-nt-l


----------



## dolmany (2008 November 21)

epilepszia

k_k_kkf_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

eltűntél 

kakukkfű

t_ _l_v_l


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 21)

tealevél

_r_g_n_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

oregánó

_ggl_g_ny


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 21)

agglegény

p_p_cs_l


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 21)

pepecsel

k_l_p_l


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 21)

kelepel

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

békalencse

l_p_l_v_l


----------



## kikibe (2008 November 21)

t-r-k


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

távcső
v_d__m_gn_


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> békalencse
> 
> l_p_l_v_l



lapulevél......hogy az Eniko05 fonala se szakadjon félbe.




kikibe írta:


> t_r_k



törik....és a következő legyen m_n_u_a_a


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

Ezt nem sikerült megfejtsem. segíts!


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

így sosem leszek állandó tag.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

Pannali írta:


> távcső
> v_d__m_gn_



videómagnó

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 21)

távirányító

"Pannali a te válaszod, ..mandulafa.. lett volna! "

k_m_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

kőműves

k_ _gr_


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 21)

talán ..krigri.. lenne? egyfajta edény 

t_j_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

Linux02 írta:


> talán ..krigri.. lenne? egyfajta edény
> 
> t_j_s


 tojás (nem, egyáltalán...úgyhogy marad tovább)

k_ _gr_


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

kőugró???

h_d_n_sz_k


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

az előző nem tejes?


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 21)

hadonászik

l_v_l_e_ü


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 21)

kiugró
t_lj_s_tm_ny



Eniko05 írta:


> tojás (nem, egyáltalán...úgyhogy marad tovább)
> 
> k_ _gr_


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 22)

teljesítmény

sz_l_i_a_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

ebalint írta:


> kiugró
> t_lj_s_tm_ny


 

teljesítmény

_k_r_t_r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> teljesítmény
> 
> _k_r_t_r_


akaraterő
b-lf-c-n


----------



## évanna (2008 November 22)

balfácán

sz j t k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

szójáték

f_jt_r_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 22)

fejtörők

-d-g-nf-rg-l-m


----------



## évanna (2008 November 22)

idegenforgalom

k-nyh-b-t-r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 22)

konyhabútor

k-r-k-j-t-k


----------



## évanna (2008 November 22)

kirakójáték

l-g-t-rs-s-g


----------



## évanna (2008 November 22)

kirakójáték

l-g-t-rs-s-g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 22)

légitársaság

r-jt-kh-ly-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

rejtekhelyük

k_v_l_ _k


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> rejtekhelyük
> 
> k_v_l_ _k


kiválóak
r-m-t-ly-k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

remetelyuk /?/

b_rl_ng * b_j_r_t


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> remetelyuk /?/
> 
> b_rl_ng * b_j_r_t


barlangbejárat 
Igen, és az valóban remetelyuk a Bakonyban a remetebarlangokat hívják így



k-l-h-r- (sivatag)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

lassuagyu írta:


> barlangbejárat
> Igen, és az valóban remetelyuk a Bakonyban a remetebarlangokat hívják így
> 
> 
> ...


 
Épp ma tettem be egy másik témához







*************

kalahári

t_v_ * k_r_v_n


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Épp ma tettem be egy másik témához
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zsuzsanna ez tényleg véletlen
megfejtés:
tevekaraván
k--k-szt-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

kiakasztó

k_ _br_nd_t_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> kiakasztó
> 
> k_ _br_nd_t_


kiábrándító
sz-lk-k-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

szélkakas

v_s_t_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

vesető
r-p-d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

lassuagyu írta:


> vesető
> r-p-d




reped (én nem igazán erre gondoltam, marad a feladvány)

v_s_t_


----------



## PeregrinKosza (2008 November 22)

visító

f_ll_jt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

fullajtár (?)

_ll_mt_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

illemtudó

b-t-nf-j


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép
k-l-d-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

bellus írta:


> illemtudó
> 
> b-t-n-f-j-



betonfej

_k_d_k_sk_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

akadékoskodó

m-r-d-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

maradó, meredő

t_l_l_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

találó
f-l-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

felelő

_p_k_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

epekedő
k-ny-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

kényes

k_s_r_d_k


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

keseredik

sz-b-h-m-rs-kl-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

szobahőmérséklet

m_n_sz


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

minusz

-lm-gy-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

elmegyek

_lm_d_z_s


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 22)

álmodozás

k_k_cs_n_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

kuka-csenő

m-l-cl-p-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

malaclopó

h_d_v_t_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 22)

hídavatás

_lk_s_r_d_s


----------



## deres (2008 November 22)

elkeseredés

_pt_m_zm_s


----------



## Panka81 (2008 November 22)

optimizmus

_jsz_l_tt


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 22)

újszülött

r_n_e_e_


----------



## November rain (2008 November 22)

rendelet

_a_r_k_


----------



## November rain (2008 November 22)

Elnézést, nem olvastam el a szabályokat, csak amit ezen az oldalon látok abból próbáltam tájékozódni. sorry. Akkor egy másik:

sz_nh_dr_g_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 22)

szénhidrogén

k-f-g-st-l-n


----------



## November rain (2008 November 22)

kifogástalan

k_sz_n_t


----------



## villanto (2008 November 22)

köszönet

sz_ssz_n_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 22)

szusszanat, szösszenet

s-j-t-ss-g-k


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 22)

sajátosságok

m-g-l-zh-t-k


----------



## doco (2008 November 22)

sajátosságok

t-r-g-mb-c


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 22)

túrógombóc

m-g-l-zh-t-k


----------



## doco (2008 November 23)

megelőzhetők

p-nzt-rg-p


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 23)

pénztárgép

m-n-g-m--


----------



## kicsijuci (2008 November 23)

monogámia

***

ka--rz--


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

kicsijuci írta:


> monogámia
> 
> ***
> 
> ka--rz--


 
Itt csak mássalhangzók kellenek !
***

katarzis

z_rz_v_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

zűrzavar

f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## fairygirl (2008 November 23)

figyelmetlenség

t_b_l_t_r


----------



## szilvike3 (2008 November 23)

tabulátor

_tk_z_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

ütközet

cs_t_m_z_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 23)

csatamező

_str_m_ll_p_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

ostromállapot

b_k_k_t_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 23)

békekötés

f_h_r * z_szl_


----------



## kzbkzb (2008 November 23)

fehér zászló


n_mz_t_*z_szl_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

nemzeti zászló

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## dori0113 (2008 November 23)

repülőgép

k_r_ly


----------



## dori0113 (2008 November 23)

szélvihar

M_t_r


----------



## dori0113 (2008 November 23)

Jó ez a játék


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 23)

dori0113 írta:


> szélvihar
> 
> M_t_r


motor

r-b-nc


----------



## dori0113 (2008 November 23)

ribanc? Bocsi, ha nem az, de ezt veszem le belőle.
k_t_l_c__


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 23)

igen ribanc

kitaláció
g-tk-r-k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

dori0113 írta:


> szélvihar
> 
> M_t_r


 
motor

b_nz_ng_z


----------



## bellus (2008 November 23)

benzingőz
cs-v-r-k-lcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

csavarókulcs

_r_sz_k_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

erőszakos

k- * m_r_sz_l_ ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

ki merészeli 

v_l_k_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 23)

valaki
p-rf-m


----------



## bellus (2008 November 23)

parfűm

l-t-p-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

leteperi

h_gg_dt


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 23)

Eniko05 írta:


> leteperi
> 
> h_gg_dt


higgadt
k-rm-n-dl- (rövidkaraj)


----------



## octopuskft (2008 November 23)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép
m_gly_r_k_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

máglyarakás

b_sz_rk_ny_g-t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

boszorkányégetés

s_pr_ny_l_n*l_v_gl_s


----------



## ubetty (2008 November 23)

söprűnyelén lovaglás
h_tv_g_


----------



## snowybody (2008 November 23)

szélmalom

b_rs_k_b_ko_


----------



## Kretiti (2008 November 23)

hétvége

_dv_nt_ n_pt_r


----------



## csillady (2008 November 23)

borsóka bokor?

adventinaptár

_rp_d v_z_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 23)

Árpád vezér

k-ll-g--m


----------



## zagor (2008 November 24)

kollégium

h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## fairygirl (2008 November 24)

hullócsillag

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

karácsonyfa

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 24)

csillagszóró

T_l_
r_g_


----------



## ecsutak (2008 November 24)

Téli rege

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## szilvike3 (2008 November 24)

billentyűzet

n_ps_t_s
Na,ez most nem jellemző


----------



## delib (2008 November 24)

billentyűzet

_z_n_t


----------



## delib (2008 November 24)

napsütés

h_ _s_s


----------



## ecsutak (2008 November 24)

hóesés

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

szélvihar

h_d_g * n_p_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 24)

hideg napok 

k--ng-szt-l


----------



## ecsutak (2008 November 24)

kiengesztel

l_zm_r_


----------



## rikama (2008 November 24)

lázmérő

h--k-d-ly


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

h_k_tr_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 24)

hókotrók

h_t_lp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

hótalp

f_k_ty_


----------



## Vagyonőr (2008 November 24)

fakutya


h_e_b_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

Légyszi' csak mássalhangzókat írni ! :656:

hóember

gy_r_k_k * k_dv_nc_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 24)

gyerekek kedvence

K_r_cs_ny_
_n_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

karácsonyi ének

_j_v_ * k_sz_nt_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 24)

újévi köszöntő

j_gcs_p


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

jégcsap

K_r_cs_ny_a


----------



## katka77 (2008 November 24)

karácsonyra
_j_nd_k


----------



## Seelie (2008 November 24)

ajándék

_dv_nt h_v_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

ajándék

k_nd_ll_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

ádvent hava

t_z*r_p_g_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 24)

tűz ropogás

b-b-sk-m-nc-


----------



## Seelie (2008 November 24)

búbos kemence

Sz_t_rn_sz


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

szaturnus

m_zs_k_sz_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

muzsikaszó
b_l_ss_gkiss


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

belesség

k_k_r_c_sz_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

kukoricaszár

_b_rs_g


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

éberség

r_g_j_ncs_:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

rigójancsi

s_rf_sz_k


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Rigojancsi
F_ty_ll_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

fütyüllő

b_b_k_cs_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

sárfészek

cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Babakocsi
K_sgy_r_k


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

kisgyerek

p_l_nk_z_kiss


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Pelenkázó

J_t_k_s


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

pfguszti írta:


> kisgyerek
> 
> p_l_nk_z_kiss


 
A kihivások elől nem szabad megfutamodni,a problémák pedig azért vannak hogy megoldjuk őket.


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Játékos
Sz_r_k_z_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

szórakozó

l_l__k_c



Az élet egy angolkeringő,mit eltácolsz a sirig.Sorsod csupán attól függ hogy kivel táncolod végig.
(Goethe)
:-D


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Pajkos

L_st_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

lusta

r_l_tt*_szt_l


Tedd a szokás ellenkezőjét, és majdnem biztos hogy helyesen cselekszel.


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Rullet asztal
Zs_t_n


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

zseton

d_m_n_

A szépség mindenütt ott van, nem rajta múlik hogy nem látjuk meg.
(Rodin)


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Dominó

K_ck_kkiss:mrgreen:


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

kockák

f_k_t_*p_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

kiss
fekete péter

n_g_r k__ck_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

néger kocka

k_ck_*c_k_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

kockacukor

b_nb_n


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

bonbon

m_z_s*sz_v


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

mézes sziv

m_n_l_s_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

mona lisa

gr_t_*g_rb_


Egyfolytában megyek tovább és tovább, hogy megtanuljam a saját testi és a szellemi korlátaimat. Ez nekem az élet útja. Ayrton Senna


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Mézes sziv 

M_n_l_s_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

monalisa

cl_rk*g_bl_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

pfguszti írta:


> monalisa
> 
> cl_rk*g_bl_


 
Óriási felelősséggel jár, mert csak egyszer próbálhatom meg. Ha mégsem sikerül rendes emberré válnom, nem mehetek vissza, hogy elölről kezdjem. Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 24)

Clark gable

Sz_n_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

Clark Gable (?)

_n_n_m_s


----------



## Hannoka (2008 November 24)

l-h-t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

anlikar írta:


> Clark gable
> 
> Sz_n_sz


 
színész

pr_m_ _r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

anonimus

n_vt_l_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

anonimus

n_vt_l_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> színész
> 
> pr_m_ _r



peremier

n_vt_l_n


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

nevtelen

n_m_*k_p_t_ny

Ne vedd túl komolyan az életet! Úgysem éled túl. Elbert Hubbard:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

Némo kapitány

h_j_z_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

hajózás

v_l-g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

világítótorony

b_ly_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

bólya

v_sm_csk_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

vasmacska

h_j_*k_rt


A tanulásnak soha nincs vége. Minden életszakasznak megvannak a maga leckéi, amelyek várnak rád, ha megéred azt a kort. Cherie Carter-Scott


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

hajókürt

v_ll_n_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

villanó (?)

_rb_c



Az életben mindnyájunknak a magunk útját kell járnunk. Ami az egyik embert célhoz viszi, a másiknak tévút. Morgan Scott Peck


----------



## bellus (2008 November 24)

villanó
v-cs-r-z-t-m


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

vacsoráztam 

j_*_tv_gy_t



Az élet hosszúsága vagy rövidsége egyedül attól függ, hogyan éljük. Paulo Coelho


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

jó étvágyat

h_ * T- * m_nd_d


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

ha Te mondod

_g_zm_nd_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

ha Te mondod

v_szh_lyz_t


Mindenki úgy él, ahogy tud, nem úgy, ahogy szeretne.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

igazmondó

_gy * h_ly_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

vészhelyzet

úgy helyes

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

pfguszti írta:


> ha Te mondod
> 
> v_szh_lyz_t
> 
> ...


 
vészhelyzet

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

ejtőernyő

z_h_n_s


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

igazmondó

sz_r_k_t_n_sz


Mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem arról szól.


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

zuhanás

h_l_k_pt_r


Minden ember meghal, de nem minden ember él igazán.


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 24)

pfguszti írta:


> igazmondó
> 
> sz_r_k_t_n_sz
> 
> ...


szórakaténusz
k-r-p-l


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

kerepel

r_b_t*p_l_t_


Az élet olyan, mint egy utazás; ha tudja, hová akar menni, akkor nagy valószínűséggel oda is fog megérkezni.


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 24)

pfguszti írta:


> kerepel
> 
> r_b_t*p_l_t_
> 
> ...


 

robotpilóta 
b-rgy-


----------



## Apes (2008 November 24)

bárgyú?

c-kr-szd-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

cukrászda

s_t_m_ny


----------



## évanna (2008 November 24)

sütemény

-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

asztalterítő

l_bg_mb_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

lábgomba

gy_lk_s*g_l_c_


Bármilyen szomorú, mégis gyönyörűség ebben az érthetetlen világban élni.


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 24)

gyilkos galóca


m_j_n_zm_rt_s


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

majonézes mártás

v_rg_ny_

Az ember kivételével minden állat tudja, hogy a legfontosabb dolgunk az életben élvezni azt.


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 24)

vargánya

_z_stk_r_sz


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

ezüstkárász

p_l_cs_nt_

Nekem nagyon kell vigyáznom magamra, mert belőlem csak egy van, a többiek olyan sokan vannak.:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 24)

palacsinta

h_tp_tty_s*k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## fairygirl (2008 November 24)

hétpettyes katicabogár

p_ty_k_


----------



## pfguszti (2008 November 24)

pötyike

b_r_tf_l_

Élet, a tisztességtelen viselkedés miatt ki vagy rúgva!


----------



## csillady (2008 November 24)

barátfüle
p_pr_k_scs_rk_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 25)

paprikáscsirke

v-ll-ny-b-r-tv-


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 25)

villanyborotva
-fg-n-szt-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 25)

Afganisztán

_ld_kl_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

öldöklés

h_b_r_


----------



## November rain (2008 November 25)

háború

v_l_gb_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

világbéke

b_k_l_b


----------



## November rain (2008 November 25)

békaláb

f_lm_s_v_d_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

:555:kiss
zuhanás

f_ll_g_kb_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

fellegekből

h_ _s_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

Felmosovödör
M_s_p_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

Hóesés
V_h_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

mosópor

vihar

z_p_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

zápor
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## juharos (2008 November 25)

felhőszakadás
f_rg_t_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 25)

forgatag
-r-lm-sz-s-d-s


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

kiss
ajándék

sz_r_t_t


----------



## essexboy (2008 November 25)

szeretet
p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 25)

lassuagyu írta:


> forgatag
> -r-lm-sz-s-d-s


érelmeszesedés


essexboy írta:


> szeretet
> p_r_d_cs_m


paradicsom

sz-lm-z-c--


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 25)

szólmizáció

_ll_tgy_rty_


----------



## juharos (2008 November 25)

illatgyertya

k_rb_r_t_r


----------



## essexboy (2008 November 25)

karburátor

_kn_m_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 25)

aknamező

t_zj_lz_


----------



## November rain (2008 November 25)

karburátor

k_rd_nt_ng_ly


----------



## November rain (2008 November 25)

bocsi, lekéstem, folytassátok Wulfitól


----------



## essexboy (2008 November 25)

Wulfi írta:


> aknamező
> 
> t_zj_lz_



tűzjelző



November rain írta:


> karburátor
> 
> k_rd_nt_ng_ly



kardántengely

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 25)

eszmecsere

v_gy_n_r


----------



## essexboy (2008 November 25)

vagyonőr

p_p_r_t_sk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

piperetáska

zs_bm_tsz_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

zsebmetsző
zs_bk_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

zsebkés

f_c_l_bd_


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 25)

focilabda

-nt-k.b-t-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

antik bútor

c_nt_ny_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 25)

cintányér

t-lpr--s-tt


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

elfelejtettem kezdek ujjat
bohoc 
m_szk_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 25)

:555:
bocs eszembejutott
talpraesett
k_tl_br_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 25)

kétlábra
h-sr--s-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

hasraesés

h_ny_tt_s_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

hanyatteső

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## November rain (2008 November 25)

porondmester

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

ásványvíz

b_b_r_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

buborék

_t_t_v_ly_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

etetővályú

sz_n_b_gly_


----------



## Arima3 (2008 November 25)

enikő: etetővályú
ebalint: buborék

sz_ns_vm_nt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

szénaboglya

szénsavmentes

_gy_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

szénsavmentes

p_pr_k_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

ügyes agyas ágyas egyes ágyás 

b_lf_k


----------



## tyityu (2008 November 25)

balfék


b_n_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

bánat

_lk_s_r_d_s


----------



## tyityu (2008 November 25)

elkeseredés

_ll_nd_


----------



## vickygold (2008 November 25)

elkeseredés

m g t lk d tt


----------



## tyityu (2008 November 25)

megátalkodott

s_j_t


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

állandó illendő
saját

p_kh_l_


----------



## deres (2008 November 25)

pókháló

t_k_rt_j_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 25)

tükörtojás

sz_n_p_dl_s


----------



## vickygold (2008 November 25)

szénapadlás


t r g t s


----------



## draco-montana (2008 November 25)

teregetés

b_n_tt_l


----------



## zsuzsuvirag (2008 November 25)

bánattal

t_h_rg_pk_cs_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 25)

tehergépkocsi

k-nyvk--d-


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 25)

könyvkiadó
h_bsz_v_cs


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 25)

habszivacs

h_h_ny_


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 November 26)

hóhányó
_r_nyk_p_s


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 26)

aranyköpés

b_k_b_r_


----------



## gizko52 (2008 November 26)

békebíró

_zl_tt_rs


----------



## 000 (2008 November 26)

üzlettárs

k-t-z-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 26)

kötöző (?)

b_l_s_t


----------



## 000 (2008 November 26)

Az is jó kitűző

baleset

r-d--


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 26)

rodeo

l_v_rs_ny


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 26)

lóverseny
m-lld-ng-t-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 26)

melldöngető

_nt_lts_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

önteltség

k_t_k_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 26)

kötekedő

v_z_ll_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

vízállásjelentés

h_ _s_sb_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 26)

hóesésben ?

sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 26)

szemfényvesztés

_gyt_rn_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 26)

:555:
Szénsavmentes
t_szt_ v_z


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 26)

agytorna

_gy_l_gy_lt
:555:


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 26)

agyalágyult

g_m_sz_b_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 26)

gimiszoba(?)

t_rn_t_r_m


----------



## Dombi (2008 November 26)

tornaterem

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 26)

mobiltelefon
anlikar, gUmiszoba volt a feladvány 

_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## Apes (2008 November 26)

utaskisérő

k-l--z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

kalauz

_ll_n_r


----------



## oldguy50 (2008 November 26)

B_t_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 26)

Eniko05 írta:


> kalauz
> 
> _ll_n_r


 
ellenőr

k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

kerekesszék

t_l_k_cs_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 26)

tolokocsi

b_t_g


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 26)

beteg

_sz_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 26)

öszödi

cs_ll_gf_ny_ss_g_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 26)

uszoda

_lt_z_kiss


----------



## diabianca (2008 November 26)

csillagfényessége
f_l_r_t


----------



## diabianca (2008 November 26)

öltöző
sz__n_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 26)

szauna

f_rr_s_g


----------



## diabianca (2008 November 26)

forróság


----------



## diabianca (2008 November 26)

j_gh_d_g


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 26)

jéghideg
k-r-k-sd-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 26)

karikásdi ?

p-d-g-g--


----------



## bellus (2008 November 27)

pedagógus

sz-j-t-k-k


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 27)

kirakósdi
pedagógia
szójátékok

f_ll_jt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

fullajtár

_gt_j


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 27)

égtáj

t_jk_pf_st_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

tájképfestő

_k_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 27)

ikon

_p_r_t_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 27)

operatőr, operátor

j-g-s-tv-ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 27)

jogosítvány

j_gd_j


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 27)

jogdíj

k-pz-m-v-sz-t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 27)

képzőművészet

m_z_._m_k
_jsz_k_j_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 27)

múzeumok éjszakája

b-nkf-z--


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 27)

bankfúzió

_tv_r_s_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

ótvarosok (?)

r_g_ly_s_k


----------



## mkiskriszti (2008 November 27)

rigolyások


----------



## mkiskriszti (2008 November 27)

rigolyások

b_ld_gs_g //


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

boldogság

h_rm_n


----------



## mkiskriszti (2008 November 27)

hárman

_gym_st_l


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

egymástól
fr-csk-


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

fricska

m-nk-n-lk-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

munkanélküli

_d_m_ny_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 27)

adományozó

_v_k_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

evőkanál

h_rm_n (nem hárman! )


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

hormon

k-b-l


----------



## gshaci (2008 November 27)

kebel

T_r_k_rsz_g


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

törökország

-szt-rg-m


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

Esztergom
b-k-c-mb


----------



## filmplusz (2008 November 27)

repülőgép

_ny_h_j_


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

békacomb

v-r-sh-gym-


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

repülőgép

_ny_h_j_





Anyahajó

gy-r-k-gy


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

Akkor újra
Esztergom
b-k-c-mb


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

nem jó a békacomb? :-(


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

bocs, de jó a békacomb csak eltévedtem


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

r-nd-tl-n


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

rendetlen

b-r-ts-g


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

évanna írta:


> rendetlen
> 
> b-r-ts-g


barátság
m-rc-s


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

morcos

v-d-m


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

vidám
b-v-lb-l-lt


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

Búvalbélelt

-l-tt-l-


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

?


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 27)

életteli?

v_rg_nc
kiss


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 27)

Én azért irok, hogy kideritsem mit is gondolok valojában.
:555:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

anlikar írta:


> életteli?
> 
> v_rg_nc
> kiss



virgonc

v_rg_ny_


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 27)

vargánya
gy-lk-s g-l-c-


----------



## Apes (2008 November 27)

gyilkosgalóca

sz-m-rk-h-g-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

szamárköhögés

l_dt_lp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 27)

lúdtalp

g_g_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

gágogás

l_b_zs_r


----------



## deres (2008 November 27)

libazsír

m_j_sh_rk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

májashúrka

_lv_szt_s


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

olvasztás ; elvesztés

-lm-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

élmény

h_t_l_m


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

hatalom

p-dl-sz-ny-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

padlószőnyeg

_m_sz_ny_g


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

imaszőnyeg

-ll-tf-jt-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

állatfajták

_sh_ll_k


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

őshüllők

v-r-zsl-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

varázslat

t_v_d_s


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

tévedés

sz-nj-tsz-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

színjátszó

_ll_z_ _n_st_


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

illúzionista

sz-kr-nys-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

szekrénysor

l_b_s_r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 27)

libasor

k_ty_g_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

kutyagumi

j_ _z_(?)


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

jóízű ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

évanna írta:


> jóízű ?


igen...

feladvány???


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

f-l-dv-ny


----------



## zsini86 (2008 November 27)

-rt-k-ecs-ő


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

-rt-k-ecs-ő = értékbecslő

f-l-dv-ny


----------



## zsini86 (2008 November 27)

feladvány (?)
m-b-lt-l-f-n


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

mobiltelefon

b-szb-rl-t


----------



## zsini86 (2008 November 27)

buszbérlet

k-r-m-a-k


----------



## krisztib (2008 November 27)

körömlakk
k-r-sz-a-a


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 28)

keresztapa

_szt_v_r * k_t_g_s * h_r_h_rg_s * g_mm_l


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 28)

ösztövér kútágas hórihorgas gémmel

-ssz-f-gl-l-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 28)

összefoglalás

l_v_gt_r_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

lovagtorony

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 28)

temperamentum

k_m_v_sm_nk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

kőművesmunka

_csm_st_rs_g


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

ácsmesterség
p_ngv_n v_d_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 28)

pingvinvédelem

n_m_zm_t_k_


----------



## November rain (2008 November 28)

numizmatika

m_h_ldv_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 28)

műholdvevő

_mb_r_v_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 28)

emberevő

k-r-cs-ny-st-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

karácsonyeste

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 28)

gyertyafény
l--r-tn-k


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 28)

leíratnak

k-r-sztm-tsz-t


----------



## KATG (2008 November 28)

keresztmetszet

h_r_msz_g


----------



## rikama (2008 November 28)

háromszög

-ksz-rd-b-z


----------



## mamono (2008 November 29)

ékszerdoboz

-bl-km-s-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 29)

ablakmosó

f_lm_s_r_ngy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

felmosórongy

s_r_l_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

súroló

k_rdf_g_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 29)

kardfogú

-rz-st-l-n-t-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

érzéstelenítés

kl_r_f_rm


----------



## évanna (2008 November 29)

ebalint írta:


> érzéstelenítés
> 
> kl_r_f_rm



kloroform

-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

asztalterítő

k_zm_s_


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

kézmosó

p_tt_g_t_tt


----------



## évanna (2008 November 29)

ebalint írta:


> kézmosó
> 
> p_tt_g_t_tt



k-k-r-c-


----------



## katavagyok (2008 November 29)

kukorica

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

ebalint írta:


> kézmosó
> 
> p_tt_g_t_tt



pattogatott

karácsony

_nn_p_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

ünnepi
v_g_ds_g


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

A nagy müvek néha ahelyett, hogy felemelnék,eltakarják alkotójukat.


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 29)

Szerintem a vígadság, de azt nem így írják hanem vigasság.
n_gym_s_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

nagymosás

c_ntr_f_g_


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

centrifuga

f_rg_sz_l
:555:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

forgószél

_gym_s_


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 29)

agymosás

_gr_r_ll_m


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

agymosás szerintem nem jó de én se tudom.


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

ujra kezdem
gyerek
t_rm_k_nys_gkiss
sokan nagytudásuak,de eszük nincs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

anlikar írta:


> ujra kezdem
> gyerek
> t_rm_k_nys_gkiss
> sokan nagytudásuak,de eszük nincs



"sokan nagytudásuak,de eszük nincs" --na, aki ezt leírta, annak sem vall az "eszességére"

termékenység 

_gym_s_ ( és akkor lehet tovább gondolkozni!)


----------



## évanna (2008 November 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> "sokan nagytudásuak,de eszük nincs" --na, aki ezt leírta, annak sem vall az "eszességére"
> 
> termékenység
> 
> _gym_s_ ( és akkor lehet tovább gondolkozni!)



egymásé

sz-r-t-tt-l


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

szeretettel

p_lcs_r


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

NEM palcser! Egyébként mi az?

okoskodó ?

p_lcs_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

igen az

bocsi, de semmi ismerős szó nem jut ilyen eszembe a tiedre..., szabad a gazda...


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

összevissza
_rt_k:555:


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 29)

bocsánat senkit se akarok megsérteni
irtok
l_v_l_t
kiss


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 29)

Adjunk lehetőséget másnak is! 
Tehát p_lcs_r



Eniko05 írta:


> igen az
> 
> bocsi, de semmi ismerős szó nem jut ilyen eszembe a tiedre..., szabad a gazda...


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 29)

polcsor?

Ha igen, akkor:

-t-m-l-g--


----------



## nyul21 (2008 November 29)

átemelőgép?
k_r_t


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 29)

karát

b-t-k-szl-t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

betűkészlet

sz_k_ncs


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 30)

szókincs
9291: etimológia

_szv_r


----------



## hera1972 (2008 November 30)

*szia*

Jó Játékot Kívánok Mindenkinek
sz p n p t


----------



## kviktor29 (2008 November 30)

szép napot

_g_szs_g_dr_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

egészségedre

n_k_d * _s !


----------



## kviktor29 (2008 November 30)

neked is!

sz_r_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 30)

kviktor29 írta:


> neked is!
> 
> sz_r_l_m


 
szerelem



> _szv_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 30)

öszvér?
sz_rv_sm_rh_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

szarvasmarha

_k_r_sz_ly


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> szarvasmarha
> 
> _k_r_sz_ly



ököruszály

c-p--sz-ny


----------



## ebalint (2008 November 30)

cápauszony

v_z_sz_ny


----------



## bestevaer (2008 November 30)

évanna írta:


> ököruszály
> 
> c-p--sz-ny



cápauszony

b-b-sz-b-


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 30)

babaszoba
víziszony

l_g_k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

Wulfi írta:


> babaszoba
> víziszony
> 
> l_g_k_t_sztr_f_



légikatasztrófa

-t-sk-s-r-


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 30)

utaskísérő
b-l-m sz-m-r-


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

lassuagyu írta:


> utaskísérő
> b-l-m sz-m-r-



bálám szamara


-ll-tk-rt


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 30)

utaskisérő
_t_s_ll_t_


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

anlikar írta:


> utaskisérő
> _t_s_ll_t_




utasellátó

-t-sl-st-


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 30)

állatkert
_l_f_nt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 30)

elefánt
utaslista

k_._sz


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 30)

ká,osz?
f_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

felfordulás

k_zd_t_ * n_h_zs_g_k


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 30)

kezdeti nehézségek
m_nd_n m_g_ldh_t_
kiss


----------



## anlikar (2008 November 30)

"az ész téved, az érzés soha"


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 30)

minden megoldható
m_b_l*t_l_f_n


----------



## queenm (2008 November 30)

mobiltelefon
h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## Apes (2008 November 30)

laci19751 írta:


> minden megoldható
> m_b_l*t_l_f_n




mobiltelefon

v-z-s-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 30)

vízesés

f_l_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 November 30)

feledő

m-g-f-jt-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 30)

megfejtés

_r_dm_ny_ss_g


----------



## Suutike (2008 November 30)

eredményesség

k_v_t_e_m_n_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 30)

követelmény(?) (itt csak a mássalhangzókat adhatod meg!!) 

h_b_z_s


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

Eniko05 írta:


> követelmény(?) (itt csak a mássalhangzókat adhatod meg!!)
> 
> h_b_z_s



habozás

-ll-ns-g


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 30)

ellenség
h_ds_r_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 1)

hadsereg

b-k-k-zv-t-t-


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 1)

békeközvetítő

b_h_d_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

behódolás

r_bb_n_sv_sz_ly


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 1)

robbanásveszély

s_g_rf_rt_z_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

repülőgép
s_n_dr_g


----------



## hadur (2008 December 1)

sinadrag

b_z_k_ny_r


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

ebalint írta:


> robbanásveszély
> 
> s_g_rf_rt_z_s


sugárfertőzés
v_ll_m_s_n_rg__


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 1)

villamosenergia
m_g_sf_sz-lts_g
kiss


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

magasfeszülség
f_t_sk_rsz_r_s_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

fűtéskorszerűsítés

r_k_nc_tl_nk_d_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 1)

fűtéskorszerűsités
f_l_z_f__


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

rakoncátlankodó
cs_g_-b_g_


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

filozófia
k_nf_g_r_c__


----------



## hadur (2008 December 1)

konfiguracio

m_st_rm_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

csiga-biga
mustármag

v_s_l_


----------



## hadur (2008 December 1)

vasalo

k_r_ms_t_t


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

vasaló
c_p_f_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

cípőfűző
koromsötét

h_jn_l_f_ny


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

koromsötét
p_p_g_ly


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

hajnalfény
k_p_sl_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

papagály
képeslap

_dv_zl_k_rty_


----------



## hadur (2008 December 1)

papagáj
képeslap

s_lyl_k_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

üdvözlőkártya
t_v_r_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

súlylökés
távirat

r_szv_ny_r_ny


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

hadur írta:


> papagáj
> képeslap
> 
> s_lyl_k_s


súlylökés
v_v_s


----------



## hadur (2008 December 1)

részvényarány
vívás

g_tf_t_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

gátfutás
d_szk_szv_t_s


----------



## hadur (2008 December 1)

diszkoszvetés

sz_nkr_n_sz_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 1)

hadur írta:


> diszkoszvetés
> 
> sz_nkr_n_sz_s


szinkronúszás
b-l-p-szt-l-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

lassuagyu írta:


> szinkronúszás
> b-l-p-szt-l-k



belepusztulok

n_m*_rd_m_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

hadur írta:


> diszkoszvetés
> 
> sz_nkr_n_sz_s


szinkronúszás
b_rk_z_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

nem érdemes
n_m _s!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 1)

birkózás

l_k_sf_l_j_t_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

lakásfelújítás
__t_ k-lcs-nz-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 1)

autó kölcsönzés ?

sm_rgl_


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

smirgli
b-r-tv-


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 1)

borotva

k_nd_r


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

kandúr?
cs_pk_ b_gy_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

vagy... kender, kondor 

csipkebogyó

_zl_t_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

ízletes

k_t_r_k


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

Nicole2003 írta:


> ünnepélyes
> 
> _szt_l_s


asztalos


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

kotorék?
_n_rg__


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

kitörök, kotorék, kitérek
energia

h_v_


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> ízletes
> 
> k_t_r_k


 
kotorék (eb)

s ll ng


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

hívó,havi..
m_s_ly


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

sallang

s_f_t_s


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> kotorék?
> _n_rg__


 
energia

l__nd_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

mosoly
sífutás
leander

gy_l_gl_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

leánder
t_v_r_zs_


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> hívó,havi..
> m_s_ly


mosoly

_l_l_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

gyaloglás

sz_m_r_k_s


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

gyaloglás
p_ng-p_ng


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> mosoly
> 
> _l_l_s


 
ölelés

s_m_g_t


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> leánder
> t_v_r_zs_


 
tavirózsa

b__d_z


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> mosoly
> 
> _l_l_s


 
ölelés
b_ld_gs_g


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> ölelés
> 
> s_m_g_t


simogat

_lsz_nt


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> simogat
> 
> _lsz_nt


elszánt
_k_r_t_s


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> ölelés
> b_ld_gs_g


 
boldogság

_r_kk_v_l_s_g


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

álszent

K_v_sz


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> boldogság
> 
> _r_kk_v_l_s_g


 
örökkévalóság

gy_ny_r_s_g


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> boldogság
> 
> _r_kk_v_l_s_g


örökkévalóság
sz_r_l_m


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> elszánt
> _k_r_t_s


 
vagy álszent

akaratos


----------



## szimonetti (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> örökkévalóság
> 
> gy_ny_r_s_g


gyönyörűség
f_lyt_n_ss_g


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> örökkévalóság
> sz_r_l_m


 
szerelem

k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> örökkévalóság
> 
> gy_ny_r_s_g


 
gyönyörűség

k_nt_rf_l_z


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

kerecsnesólyom

f_ly_m_d_lf_n


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

szimonetti írta:


> gyönyörűség
> f_lyt_n_ss_g


 
folytonoság


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> gyönyörűség
> 
> k_nt_rf_l_z


 
köntörfalaz

r_g_lm_z_


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> köntörfalaz
> 
> r_g_lm_z_


 
rágalmazó

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> folytonoság


 
_b_d_l_k


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> _b_d_l_k


 
ebédelek

r__kk_n_n


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> kerecsnesólyom
> 
> f_ly_m_d_lf_n


 
folyamidelfin Van ilyen?

sz_n_t_l


----------



## kimster (2008 December 1)

mankamanka írta:


> folyamidelfin Van ilyen?
> 
> sz_n_t_l


 
van.

szünetel

b_l_g_


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> ebédelek
> 
> r__kk_n_n


 
raikkönen (kimi)

b_tf_l_


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

kimster írta:


> van.
> 
> szünetel
> 
> b_l_g_


 
belógó

v_jtf_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 1)

vájtfülű

_n_kh_ng


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

Wulfi írta:


> vájtfülű
> 
> _n_kh_ng


 
énekhang

b_ny_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 1)

bánya, banya

r_ssz_nd_l_t


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

Wulfi írta:


> bánya, banya
> 
> r_ssz_nd_l_t


 
rosszindulat


----------



## mankamanka (2008 December 1)

s_mp_lyg_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 1)

sompolygó

cs_rm_ly


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 1)

csermely
-lk-lk-p-szt-s-t-l-n-t-tt-t-k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

elkelkáposztásítalanítottátok
h-b-s(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

hibás

kr_t_z_l_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

kritizál
v-lt-zt-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

változtat

k_p_s_t_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

képesítő
f-jt-r-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

fejtörés

_gym_s_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 1)

agymosás

k_ncs_k_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

kancsóka
B-rk-ny-


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 1)

Sajnálom, de nem "kancsóka". Valami más, de tárgy valóban.
Amúgy Berkenye, de honnan tudod? (Mivelhogy nagybetűvel irtad!  )



bellus írta:


> kancsóka
> B-rk-ny-


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

kancsuka
Onnan tudom,hogy Vác-a szülőhelyem,ott éltem,40 évig.))
k-r-v-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

kerevet

k_v_r_t


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

kövérít
s-v-ny-t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

soványító

_d_g_s_t_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 1)

idegesítő
ny-g-dt-n


----------



## crocc (2008 December 1)

nyugodtan
k-f-h-r-t


----------



## crocc (2008 December 1)

kifehérít
l-st-lk-d-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

lustálkodik

h_ny_l


----------



## habi89 (2008 December 1)

henyél
-lsz-k


----------



## évanna (2008 December 1)

habi89 írta:


> henyél
> -lsz-k




alszik

l-p-k-d-k


----------



## csillady (2008 December 1)

lopakodik
v_d_ll_t


----------



## Blanus (2008 December 1)

Nicole2003 írta:


> leves
> 
> hahota


----------



## Blanus (2008 December 1)

évanna írta:


> alszik
> 
> lopakodik\\m/


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 2)

csillady írta:


> lopakodik
> v_d_ll_t


 

vadállat

m_j_m*k_tr_c


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 2)

majom ketrec

_ll_tk_rt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 2)

állatkert

t_rm_sz_tv_d_lm_*t_r_l_t


----------



## asa52 (2008 December 2)

természetvédelmi terület
_szb_nt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

észbontó
r_m_nyt_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 2)

reménytelen
k_l_t_st_l_n


----------



## Ezoboy (2008 December 2)

kilátástalan

d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 2)

dezoxiribonukleinsav.
s_g_rh_jt_s_ r_p_l_g_p


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 2)

sugárhajtásúrepülőgép
m_t_rb_c_gl_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

anlikar írta:


> sugárhajtásúrepülőgép
> m_t_rb_c_gl_



motorbicigli

tr_nz_szt_r_s_t_l_v_z__


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

tranzisztoros televizió

d_ _k_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## Ezoboy (2008 December 2)

diákigazolvány

_st_r_s*_gys_jt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 2)

ostoros egysejtű

t_vk_zl_s


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 2)

távközlés
t-vm-r-s


----------



## asa52 (2008 December 2)

távmérés
k_sz_r_ k_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 2)

Köszörűkő
sz_ll_g f_r_sz


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 2)

szallagfürész
f_t_l_p


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

fatelep

m-gb-nt-tt-k


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 2)

megbántottak
d-h-gy-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 2)

dehogyis

h-z-g-zd-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

házigazda

_tl_g_l_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

aanne_36 írta:


> dehogyis
> 
> h-z-g-zd-



házigazd

sz_n_t_r d_r_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> házigazda
> 
> _tl_g_l_



ütlegelő

h_v_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

heverő

r_k_m_ _


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 2)

rekamié

-r--szt-l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

íróasztal

k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

keresztrejtvény

t_nt_h_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

tintahal

l_b_g_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

lobogó

l_gy_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

legyőzhetetlen

_g_ny_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

igényes
m-gf-jth-t-tl-n


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

megfejthetetlen

_ml_k_z_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

emlékezetes

_lm_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

elmés
g-r-gt-z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

görögtűz

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

álmos

t_stv_rp_r


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

csillagszóró

h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

holdfogyatkozás
k-v-r-d-s(!))


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

keveredés

t_k_rv_ny_s


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

tekervényes

b_z_lm_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

bizalmas

b_rz_lm_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

borzalmas
sz-k-dt-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

szakadtan

_gy_s_n


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

ügyesen

_st_ncs_p_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

Istencsapás

k_cs_d_ (?)


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

kicsoda

f_l_lm_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

félelmetes

t_d_l_k_s


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

tudálékos

r_mh_lm_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

romhalmaz

_p_l_t_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> romhalmaz
> 
> _p_l_t_s



épületes

v_k_r_z_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

vakarózik
m-s-k-dj-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

mosakodjon

h_ly_sb_t_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> mosakodjon
> 
> h_ly_sb_t_s



helyesbítés

k_pm_t_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

képmutató

_lsz_nt


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

épületes?

_g__n_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> képmutató
> 
> _lsz_nt



álszent

f_p_f_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

fapofa

sz_m_r_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

szomoru
b-nk-d-k


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

bánkódik

_l_tv_d_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

életvidám

d_r_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> életvidám
> 
> d_r_s



derűs

k_j_nc sz_d_st_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

kéjenc szadista

l_g_n_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

lagúna

o_c__n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

óceán (itt csak a mássalhangzókat adhatod meg!)

f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

figyelmetlenség

p_rtf_g_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

pártfogás

c_lt_d_t_s


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

céltudatos

s_rg_l_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

sárgaláz

_r_gys_g


----------



## szabobibi (2008 December 2)

repülőgép
b_nc_szt_l


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

irígység

k_l_h_r_


----------



## szabobibi (2008 December 2)

irigység
_nt_rn_t


----------



## szabobibi (2008 December 2)

kalahári
s_v_t_g


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

sivatag

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

sivatag

sz_d_m__


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

szodomia

_s_tl_n


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

esetlen

b_l_k


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

balek

m_gh_t_r_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

meghatározhatatlan

k__k_n_z_tl_n_l l_v_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

kiaknázatlanul levő

h_gyh_ly_ggy_l_d_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

húgyhólyaggyuladás

m_gsz_v_tt_l_k


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

megszívattalak 

n_ n_ m_nd


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

nane mond

p_d_gl_sz_n _kk_r_s


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

pediglészen akkoris

h_ t_ m_nd_d


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

ha te mondod

t_ m_nd_d


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

te mondod

_g_n_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

mony78 írta:


> te mondod
> 
> _g_n_s



TE MONDÁD!!!!!

igenis

E_ t_, m_ f_l_, Br_t_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

et tu, mi fili Brute

p_n_sz_r_d_t


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

péniszáradat ?

h_h_t_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

panaszáradat

hahóta

t_rs_l_t


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

társulat

H_m_nn_y Zs_lt


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

Homonnay Zsolt

R_m_n_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 2)

Ramóna

R_ngy_


----------



## mony78 (2008 December 2)

Ringyó

p_r_szt


----------



## gabydesign (2008 December 2)

paraszt

T_r_psz_ml_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 3)

terepszemle

v_s_m_d_nc_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

vesemedence

m_t_ _szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 3)

műtőasztal

k_ngy_lf_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 3)

műtőasztal
kengyelfutó

_tl_t_t_rm_t_


----------



## Fabricska (2008 December 3)

atlétatermetü

cs_d_gy_r_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

csodagyerek

b_ny_r_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 3)

bányarém

-lk-s-r-dv-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

elkeseredve

v_g_szt_ll_k


----------



## Tommboy (2008 December 4)

vígasztallak

sz_m_r_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 4)

szorúság

v_h_rf_lh_k


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 4)

Viharfelhők
p_nyv_r_g_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

ponyvaregény

r_g_ny_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 4)

regényíró

f_l_._r_


----------



## lolien (2008 December 4)

fali óra


p_g_ny


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 4)

pogány 
h_tsz_g_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 4)

Anagy müvek néha ahelyett,hogy felemelnének,eltakarják alkotójukat.


----------



## vitalspark (2008 December 4)

e_e_kt_om_s


----------



## vitalspark (2008 December 4)

hatszögü


----------



## iren vass (2008 December 4)

-z-n-tk-ld-s


----------



## Liza72 (2008 December 4)

üzenetküldés


v-s-t-s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

visítás
k-l-m-jk-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 4)

kalamajka

h-g-d-m-v-sz


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

hegedűművész

kl-r-n-t-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

klarinétos

z_n_ _k_d_m_ _


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

zeneakadémia
sz-lf-zst-n-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

szólfézstanár

_g_zg_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 4)

igazgató

sz-t-k-t-


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

szitakötő

l-gy-cs-p-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

légycsapó

h_ngy_b_ly


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 4)

hangyaboly

-l-v--l-j


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

olivaolaj


n_v_tl_n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

neveletlen

k-dv-zm-ny-z-tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

kedvezményezett

t_r_l_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

türelem
m-g-t-h-t-tl-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

magatehetetlen

_gy_tl_n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

agyatlan

g-nd-l-tb-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

gondolatban

_lm_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 5)

elmélet

r_sszk_dv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

rosszkedv

j_k_dv_ _n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 5)

jókedvűen

j_gcs_k_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

jégcsákány

_c_lb_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 5)

acélból?

b_r_tv_p_ng_


----------



## heizlereva (2008 December 5)

borotvapenge

_rd_k_ss_g


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 December 5)

érdekesség
b_t_r_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 5)

bátoritás?
m_r_szs_g:mrgreen:


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 December 5)

merészség

k_ny_r_l_t_s


----------



## snandi (2008 December 5)

könyörületes
_m_t_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 5)

ezvan5 írta:


> merészség
> 
> k_ny_r_l_t_s


könyörületes

l-m-r-dt-l


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 December 5)

lemaradtál

sz_ny_gp_dl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

szőnyegpadló

f_t_sz_ny_g


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 5)

futoszönyeg

p_rzs_sz_ny_g


----------



## snandi (2008 December 5)

perzsaszőnyeg
_m_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

amőba

_m_k_nyv


----------



## bellus (2008 December 5)

imakönyv

k-c-g-ny


----------



## liz78 (2008 December 5)

imakönyv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

kacagány

_gr_ _g_r


----------



## liz78 (2008 December 5)

ja, sorry, a feladvány: h_rr_k_n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> kacagány
> 
> _gr_ _g_r


 
ugróegér
m-d-rl-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

madárles

_s_rny_


----------



## snandi (2008 December 5)

? biztos ...


> _s_rny_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> madárles
> 
> _s_rny_


esernyő

-s-k-b-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

esőkabát

v_h_r_s


----------



## snandi (2008 December 5)

viharos
_lm_r_ _ m


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 December 5)

almárium
_nn_v_l_


----------



## szenes (2008 December 5)

Ennivaló-M_k_l_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 5)

Mikulás - r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

rénszarvas

_j_nd_k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 5)

ajándékg_m_c_k_r


----------



## Kattyos (2008 December 5)

gumicukor
sz-l-nc-k-r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 5)

szaloncukor

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 5)

mézeskalács
k-k-st-r-ly


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 5)

szaloncukor - gy_rm_kn_v_t_s


----------



## Kattyos (2008 December 5)

gyermeknevetés
b-ld-gs-g


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 5)

boldogság - _ngy_lh_j


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 5)

angyalhaj

_rd_gl_k_t


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 5)

ördöglakat - h_t_kt_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 5)

hitoktató (?)

_t_ _st_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

ateista
k-r-szt-ny


----------



## O.Jani (2008 December 6)

keresztény
j_h_v_st_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 6)

jehovista

_gy_f_gy_tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

ügyefogyott

d_ _d_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 6)

diadal

gy_z_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

győzelem

k_p_


----------



## szenes (2008 December 6)

Kupa-V_kt_r__


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 6)

viktória
sz-v-nn-


----------



## dudika (2008 December 6)

szavanna

v_nz_l_m


----------



## anastya (2008 December 6)

vonzalom
k_csk_r_ng_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 6)

kacskaringos
f_rf_ng_s


----------



## tancostunci (2008 December 6)

_szp_r_nt_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 6)

kacskaringos
f_rf_ng_s:mrgreen:


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 6)

eszperantó
_d_g_nny_lv


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 6)

idegennyelv
-nl-k-r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

anlikar
b-ll-s


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

ballos
_zl_t_ _s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

bellus írta:


> anlikar
> b-ll-s



bellus 

_n_k_


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

enikő
p_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

piros v. páros

h_t_s_s


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

hatásos 
_p_r_k_m_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

iparikamara

h_t_l_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

hiteled

k-l-m-r-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

kalamáris

h_t_rz_n_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

határzóna

k-r-k-d-v-s-r


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

kirakodóvásár

f_nyk_p_lb_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

fényképalbum

r_jtv_ny_z_s


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

rejtvényezés

_l_mf_jt_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

álomfejtés
j-sd-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

jósda

k_df_jt_s


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

kódfejtés

_d_p_nt


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

időpont

k-r-cs-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

karácsony

_nn_p_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

ünnepi
m-k-l-s-nn-p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

mikulásünnep

_r_g_mb_r


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

öregember

k_r_lyl_ny


----------



## bellus (2008 December 6)

királylány
-r-gk-r-ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

öregkirály

l_b_l_g_l_


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

libalegelő

k_r_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

karátos

b_r_t_


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 6)

baráti

m_s_lyg_


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

mosolygó

cs_ll_gsz_m_


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 6)

csillagszemű

p_k_r_rc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

pókerarc

cs_n_s


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 6)

csinos

cs_rf_s


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

csörfös

_zg_d_


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 6)

őzgida

_r_m_v_sz


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

erőművész

_r_d_ _k


----------



## Kattyos (2008 December 6)

íródeák
t_l_p_


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

tépapó :7:

_rd_g


----------



## kovyera (2008 December 6)

ördög?


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

kovyera írta:


> ördög?



*magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.

igen ördög
*


----------



## wiccza (2008 December 6)

ördög
kr_mp_sz


----------



## Boreus (2008 December 6)

krampusz

n_v_nd_k


----------



## kovyera (2008 December 6)

növendék
_dv_nt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 6)

advent

gy_rty_k


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

gyertyák

h_ _s_s


----------



## évanna (2008 December 6)

hóesés

-nn-p-k


----------



## mamono (2008 December 6)

ünnepek

sz-nk-


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

szánkó

k-r-cs-ny-st-


----------



## O.Jani (2008 December 7)

karácsonyeste
sz_r_t_tt_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

szeretettel

m_gh_tt_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

meghitten


_d_sk_tt_sb_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

édeskettesben

h_ng_l_t_s_n


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

hangulatosan

gy_rty_f_ny_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 7)

gyertyafényes

kr_mp_sz


----------



## csirip (2008 December 7)

krampusz

k_r_cs_nyf


----------



## skandrea (2008 December 7)

csirip írta:


> krampusz
> 
> k_r_cs_nyf


karácsonyfa
_j_nd_k_z_s


----------



## csirip (2008 December 7)

ajándékozás

sz_nt_st_


----------



## évanna (2008 December 7)

szenteste

-vv-g-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

évvége

sz_lv_szt_r_* b_l_z_s_k


----------



## évanna (2008 December 7)

szilveszteri bulizások

m-csk-j-j


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

macskajaj

m_sn_p_ss_g


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 7)

másnaposság
f_jf_j_s


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

fejfájás

p_zsg_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 7)

pezsgőzés
_nn_p_l_skiss


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

ünnepelés

b_l_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 7)

bulizás
f_jt-t-r--ll-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

fejtetőreállás

b_k_s_s_k !


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 7)

bukosisak
r_p_l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

repülés

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

ejtőernyő

z_h_n_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

zuhanás

b-s-j-r-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

busójárás

m_s_f_lm


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

karácsonyfa

m_zs_l_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

mazsola
-p-ssz--n-t-


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

apasszionáta

_k__szt_f_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

akasztófa

-lt-v-szt-tt-m


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

eltévesztettem

k_t_l_lt_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

kitaláltam
-szr-v-tt-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

észrevettem

_gy_sk_


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

ügyeske

v_ll_mk_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

villámkezű

v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

villanykörte
m-nt-k-sz-t-


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 7)

mintakészítő

k_k_st_r_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

kakastaréj

v_rr_n_


----------



## Kiki06 (2008 December 7)

varrónő

cs-ll-g-sz-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

csillagszóró

f_ny_r_d_t


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

fényáradat

gy_rty_l_ng


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

gyertyaláng

_nn_p_ly_s


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 7)

ünnepélyes

t_n_t_b_cs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

tanítóbácsi

_s_tl_g


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

esetleg

_j_nd_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

ajándék

m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

meglepetés

k_r_cs_nyf_d_sz


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

karácsonyfadísz
gy-rty-l-ng


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

gyertyaláng

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

mézeskalács

kr-mp-sz


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

krampusz

v_rg_cs


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

virgács
m-k-l-scs-m-g


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

mikuláscsomag

sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 7)

száncsengő


k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 7)

kerecsensólyom

v-d-szk-ty-


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 7)

vadászkutya

r_t_s_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

rétisas

d_r_s_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

derűsen

n_v_t_s


----------



## Brokkoli (2008 December 7)

nevetés m_s_lyg_s_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

mosolygósan


_lk_l_msz_r_ _n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

derűsen

v_g_n


----------



## Brokkoli (2008 December 7)

vígan sz_n_sl_p_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

szeneslapát

k_m_nc_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 7)

kemence

k_gy_ny_k_t_kn_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

kigyónyakúteknős (?)

t_rr_r_ _m


----------



## udvardil (2008 December 7)

terrárium
s-v-ny-s-g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 8)

savanyuság

b-l--r-szt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 8)

beléereszt

m_llv_d


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 8)

mellvéd

d_h_ny_r_


----------



## Berna. (2008 December 8)

dohányárú

sz_v_t_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 8)

alkalomszerüen
m_nd_n_s_tb_n


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 8)

mindenesetben

b_gy_m_sz_*p_l_sk_


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 8)

bugyimászó poloska (?) 

v-r-g*v-z-


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 8)

virág váza
h_v_r_g:mrgreen:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 8)

hóvirág

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> hóvirág
> 
> j_g_sm_dv_



jegesmedve

_r_ll_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 8)

ürállomás
_sztr_n__t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 8)

asztonauták

k_k (?)


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 8)

papillon11 írta:


> bugyimászó poloska (?)
> 
> v-r-g*v-z-


 
csak: bogyómászó poloska


----------



## skandrea (2008 December 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> asztonauták
> 
> k_k (?)


kik ?
pr_m_d_nn_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 8)

astronauták
primadonna
c_c_b_b_kkiss


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 8)

cicababák

_szt_l_s_n_s


----------



## udvardil (2008 December 8)

asztalosinas
h-rf-m-v-sz


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 8)

hárfaművész

_p_c_h_ntm_d_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 8)

hegyekel írta:


> hárfaművész
> 
> _p_c_h_ntm_d_r


  
bocs: apácahantmadár

r_n_c_r_sz


----------



## SzikszaiMara (2008 December 8)

rinicérok sz_r_e_z_m_r


----------



## SzikszaiMara (2008 December 8)

rinocérosz


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 8)

SzikszaiMara írta:


> rinicérok sz_r_e_z_m_r


 
rinocéro*sz*
szürkeszamár

r_zs_s*fl_m_ng_


----------



## SzikszaiMara (2008 December 8)

rózsás flamingó

í_i_z


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 8)

SzikszaiMara írta:


> rózsás flamingó
> 
> í_i_z


 
*magánhangzókat elhagyva kell beírni a *szavakat - írja az első, indító játékos


----------



## SzikszaiMara (2008 December 8)

v_c_k_l


----------



## zsuzspo (2008 December 8)

Vacakol
p_zz_sz_sz


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 8)

pizzaszósz

b_rp_rl_t


----------



## Beysi (2008 December 8)

borpárlat

l_v_n_


----------



## zsuzspo (2008 December 8)

levonó
l_v_nd_l_


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 9)

levendula

T_rcsv_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 9)

Tarcsvár
-k-rm-l-h-t(........)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

akármi lehet

sz_j_t_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 9)

szójáték

t_l_ * sp_rt_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

téli sportok

s_ _gr_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 9)

síugrás

b_k_f_c_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

bokaficam

g_psz_l_s


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 9)

gipszelés

m_t_r_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

műterem

_lk_t_


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

alkotó

z_br_p_nty


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

zebraponty

h_l_szl_


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

halászlé

b_l_t_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

Balaton

_tt_r_


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

úttörő

_nt_r_kt_v


----------



## évanna (2008 December 9)

interaktív

h-j-t-r-s


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

hajótörés

_sz_ltsz_lv_l_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

aszaltszílvaleves

l_kv_rf_z_


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

lekvárfőzés

_lm_k_mp_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

almakompót

l_l_p_t_


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

liliputi

-gy_n_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

egyenesség (?)

g_rb_l_t


----------



## Angi79 (2008 December 9)

görbület

-gy-ns-ly


----------



## bejglibigi (2008 December 9)

egyensúly
-l-ml-mp-


----------



## bellus (2008 December 9)

elemlámpa
k-t-sztr-f-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

katasztrófa

_l_pl_p_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 9)

alaplépés

t-nc-sk-l- (?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

tánciskola

pr_b_b_b_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 9)

próbababa

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

kalamajka

c_p_f_z_


----------



## rot (2008 December 9)

cipőfűző

_t_cs_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 9)

cipőfűző

t_ll_sl_bd_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 9)

tollaslabda

b_b_sb_nk_


----------



## cirmos100 (2008 December 9)

búbosbanka

v_r_gf_ld


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 9)

virágföld

k_l_nd_z_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

kalandozás

sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

sziklamászás
k-r-cs-ny--j-nd-k-z-s


----------



## ebalint (2008 December 10)

karácsonyi ajándékozás

m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

meglepetés

_r_m


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 10)

öröm 
K_r_sk_d_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

Eniko05 írta:


> meglepetés
> 
> _r_m


 
öröm

v_r_k_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

várakozás

_n_tk_z_


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 10)

unatkozó

P_ty_k_


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 10)

Pityuka


k_t_k_r_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

schererjani írta:


> unatkozó
> 
> P_ty_k_



Pityuka

n_v_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

névadó

k-t-l-ln-v-ltn-h-z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

kitalálnivoltnehéz

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

csalafinta
-gy-ksz-m


----------



## Taktoj (2008 December 10)

igyekszem r_S_nys_pb_r_ncs


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

Szabad a gazda!Írd meg,ez mi?


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 10)

ny_rg_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

nyergel

sz_j_t_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

szójáték

_lm_t_k_rd_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

elmetekerde...(?)

j_v_g_s_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

jóvágású

_l_g_ns


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

elegáns

k_s_sz_t_l


----------



## ddawid (2008 December 10)

Első blikkre kiasztal, de aztán jobban megnézve..
kiseszűtől

K_zm_v_s_t_s


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

kezmüvesites
_ll_nk_d


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 11)

ellankad

p_lp_szt__


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 11)

pálpusztai

k--l-k-l


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 11)

kialakul

k_lm_f_st_


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 11)

kelmefestő

v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

virágcserép
j-r-gg-lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

jóreggelt

_br_d_s


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 11)

ébredés
k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

kirakodóvásár

v_s_rf_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 11)

vásárfia

gy_gyf_rd_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

gyogyfürdö
k_dv_sk_m


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

kedveském
_ll_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

álló

v_l_


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

való
f_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

fa
_tt_r_m


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

étterem
t_k


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

tök 
n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

napraforgó
t_sk_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

tüske vagy tusko
n_pr_f_rg_v_r_g


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

napraforgóvirág
t_sk_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

hat akkor legyen 
tusko
m_g_l_g_ln_


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

én a táskára gondoltam... 
meglégelni
f_lr_ _rt_s


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

bocs: megelégelni


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

meotisz írta:


> én a táskára gondoltam...
> meglégelni
> f_lr_ _rt_s


 

félreértés

n_h_ * _l_f_rd_l


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

néha előfordul 
b_jt_rs


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

neha elöfordul
m_ll__sz_r


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

bajtárs
millioszor
b_ls_rs


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

balsors

_r_dm_ny_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

eredményes

k-r-cs-nyt-jt


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

karácsonytájt

_nn_p_l_nk


----------



## pitypang26 (2008 December 11)

*ü*nn*e*p*e*l*ü*nk

*_j_nd_k*


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

ajándék
sz-e-r-t-tt-l


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

szeretettel

_dj_k


----------



## judo1 (2008 December 11)

adjak

l_z_rny_mt_t_


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

lézernyomtató

f_rg_sz_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

forgószék

f-ny-f-d-sz-k


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

fenyőfadíszek

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

csillagszóró
b_jgl_


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

bejgli

k_l_cs


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

csillagszóró
gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

kalács
l-mp-f-z-r


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

kalács
s_t_m_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

gyertyafény
lámpafüzér
sütemény

_st_f_ny


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

estifény

k-gy-ll-d


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

bocs, nagyon lassú vagyok ti megelöztök.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

bellus írta:


> estifény
> 
> k-gy-ll-d



kigyullad

f_ny_f_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

kigyullad
l_mp_f_ny


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

fenyőfa
lámpafény
t-lt-ttk-p-szt-


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 11)

töltöttkáposzta
k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

kereskedelem

-nt-ttk-fl-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

öntöttkifli

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 11)

mákosguba
k_r_s_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

károsodó
h-l-szl-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

halászlé

t_rgy_l_g_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

tárgyilagos
-g-zm-nd-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

igazmondás

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

helyesírás
-g-r-g-z-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

igeragozás

sz_k_pz_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

szóképző
p_ll_n_t:mrgreen:


----------



## Nikkky1992 (2008 December 11)

pillanat
sz_r_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 11)

szerelem
sz_nv_d_lykiss


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

szenvedély

_l_l_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

ölelés
r-nd-v-


----------



## Petya123 (2008 December 11)

_k_l_f_


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

bellus írta:


> ölelés
> r-nd-v-



randevú

v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

virágcsokor
sz-k-t-s


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

szakítás

b_k_l_s


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

lemezlovas
g.l.g.ny.


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

szakítás
z.h.n.s


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

rot írta:


> szakítás
> 
> b_k_l_s


 
bókolás
.rk.z.s


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

repülőgép
.rh.j.


----------



## SophieBp (2008 December 11)

űrhajó
h_rg_szzs_n_r


----------



## bilcsi41 (2008 December 11)

horgászzsinór


----------



## bilcsi41 (2008 December 11)

s_rg_r_p_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

sargarepa
sz_p_t_sz_r


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 11)

szépítőszer

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## FooWong (2008 December 11)

boldogság P_cs_ly_


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 11)

pocsolya
k_r_sk_d_


----------



## penike (2008 December 11)

*j*

kereskedő

_rz_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 11)

érzelem

k_t_n_s_g


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

katonasag
szt_r__


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 11)

sztereo (?)

b_z_ny_th_t_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

ja 
bizonyithato 
t_nd_k_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 11)

tündököl

t_g_z_d_s


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

tegezödes
k_tt_z_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 11)

kottázik

sz_g_nyl_g_ny


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

szegenylegeny
_rv_nd_z_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 11)

örvendezik

sz_m_r_s_g


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 11)

szamarsag
sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 11)

szeretetteljes
*
_r_d_tm_nd_
*


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 11)

eredetmonda

h-gy-m-ny-rz-


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 11)

hagyományőrző

K_r_lt_j


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

szekelyfi írta:


> hagyományőrző
> 
> K_r_lt_j


 


m_ * _z ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

mi az ?

m_jd*m_gm_ndj_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

majd megmondja

g_nd_l_d ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

gondolod ?

r_m_lj_k


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

remeljük vagy remeljek?
K_rt_lj_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

kertalja

t_l_k_b_t_jj


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 12)

télikabátujj?

f_l_lt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

felöltő

z_k_


----------



## szibeti (2008 December 12)

zakó


----------



## kissa05 (2008 December 12)

t_j_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 12)

tejes
k_cs_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

köcsög

_lm_r_ _m


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

almárium

r_v_ld_f_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

rivaldafény

_l_ml_mp_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

elemlámpa

t_szt_t_r_


----------



## fulopiren (2008 December 12)

tisztítóra
m_s_g_pb_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

mosógépben

t_rcs_


----------



## fulopiren (2008 December 12)

tárcsa
k_z_f_k


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 12)

kézifék
v_j_sk_ny_r


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

kezifek
m_zg_s_t


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

na jo en következem 
vajaskenyer
l_nd_l_t


----------



## rigo88 (2008 December 12)

*-*

Sz_n_tk_r_n_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

rigo88 írta:


> Sz_n_tk_r_n_


 
???


----------



## fulopiren (2008 December 12)

lendület
m_n_dzs_r


----------



## fulopiren (2008 December 12)

szünetkérőnő
n_gyt_k_r_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

nagytakarítás

f_gy_lm_z_ttl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

fegyelmezettlen

k_nny_lm_sk_d_


----------



## fulopiren (2008 December 12)

könnyelműsködő
k_sz_r_sl_ny


----------



## bellus (2008 December 12)

koszoruslány
v-f-ny


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

koszoruslany
k_sz_n_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

vőfény
köszönöm

l_k_d_l_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 12)

lakodalom
v-l-p-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

válóper

_d_g_l_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 12)

adagol
v-cs-r-z-k


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

vacsorazik 
_m_lk_d_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

emelkedik

l_f_k_dh_t


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

lefeküdhet
m_gr_nd_ln_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

megrendelni

m_g_sh_t


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

megeshet
m_g_sk_sz_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

megesküszik

v_l_s_g_s_n


----------



## fulopiren (2008 December 12)

valóságosan
v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

viragoskert
_ln_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

elnézés

f__t_l_s_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

fatálisan (?)

t_v_ly_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

tévelyeg

fr_nt_l_s_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

frontálisan

_tk_z_s_k


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 12)

ütközések

_lm_r_ng_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

elmerengés

_lm_d_z_s


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 12)

álmodozás

_nt_ll_g_nc_ _


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

intelligencia

m_g_sf_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

magasfokú

_l_cs_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

alacsony

v_l_sz_n_l_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

valószinűleg

_g_zm_nd_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

igazmondo
_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

értelmetlen

h_ly_s_g


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

hülyeseg
_d_zt_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

adóztató(?)

_r_st_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

értelemszerű

l_ _rt_k_l_s


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

leertekeles
m_gy_r_zh_t_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 12)

hegyekel írta:


> adóztató(?)
> 
> _r_st_d_


 
ja


----------



## doriii (2008 December 12)

magyarázható
t.v.r.ny.t.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 13)

távirányító sz_ll_m_rt_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

szellemírtók

k_z_pk_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

középkor

j-r-gg-lt(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

jóreggelt

k_v_n_k(!)


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 13)

kivánok
m_nd_n k_dv_s t_gn_k!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

minden kedves tagnak!
m_lyh_z cs_tl_k_z_m!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

melyhez csatlakozom

_s * _n * _s


----------



## Tanne55 (2008 December 13)

repülőgép
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> melyhez csatlakozom
> 
> _s * _n * _s


 
és én is
palacsinta

v_g_d_szk_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

vágódeszka

k_l_p_csv_t_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 13)

vágodeszka
t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

tésztaszűrő

sz_rt_r n_z_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 13)

vágodeszka
kalapácsvető
t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

anlikar írta:


> vágodeszka
> kalapácsvető
> t_szt_sz_r_


Ezek már megfejtettek!...


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 13)

tésztaszűrő

h_z_._ssz_ny


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 13)

'hegyekel'
nem voltam elég gyors megelöztél 
átadom!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

háziasszony
v_rr_g_pt_


----------



## doboztam (2008 December 13)

varrógéptű

_rr_g_ns


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

arrogáns

m_s_sz_p n_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 13)

arrogáns
meseszép nő

M_s_nm_gy_r_v_r


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

Mosonmagyaróvár

r_z_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

rezeda

M_sk_lct_p_lc_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

Miskolctapolca

u_n_lm_s_k _ v_r_sn_v_k


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 13)

rezeda
k_k_r_cs


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

kimster írta:


> Miskolctapolca
> 
> u_n_lm_s_k _ v_r_sn_v_k


unalmasak a városnevek

sz_r_ncs_s_k


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

szerencsések

l_z_r b_nd_


----------



## évanna (2008 December 13)

lúzerbanda

-k-lv-v-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

ökölvívás

b_jn_ks_g


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

bajnokság

_r_ny_r_m


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 13)

aranyérem
_r_dm_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

eredmény

h_rd_t_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

hirdető
k-r-t-zv-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

keretezve

k_t_l_lt


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

kitalált
cs-r-szny-f-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

cseresznyefa

_lm_f_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

almafa

-t-cs-g-p-r-k-lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

éticsigapörkölt

b_k_c_mb


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

békacomb

k_t_l_l_sd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

kitalálósdi

r_jtv_ny_z


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

rejtvényez
n-h-z-t-n-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

nehezítené

k_pl_t_s_n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

képletesen
n-gyk-b-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

nagykabát

_s_rny_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

esernyő
k-ny-k-sm-ggy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

konyakosmeggy

m_gy_r_scs_k_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

mogyoróscsoki

-lh-z-s(!)


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

elhúzás

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

szaloncukor
d-n-k-v-cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

dunakavics

m_rc_p_n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

marcipán

j_gv_r_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

jégverem

j_gv_r_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

jégvirág

h--mb-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

hóember

r_z_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

rezeda

kr_mpl_ _rr


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

krumpliorr

k-sk-r-cs-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

kiskarácsony

n_gyk_r_cs_ny


----------



## peterp (2008 December 13)

törvénsértő

v_r_g_r_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

virágírás
f-gy-lm-z-tt-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

figyelmezetten

ny_lv_n_s_n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

nyilvánosan

h_lyt_l_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

helytelenül

h_ly_s_n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

helyesen

_sm_r_tl_n


----------



## panda21 (2008 December 13)

ismeretlen
k_v_dh_t_tl_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

kivédhetetlenül

v_d_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

védett

sz_rv_sl_s_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

szarvaslesen

_ll_tv_d_ * _gy_s_l_t


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 13)

állatvédő egyesület, k_rg_m_rh_ * k_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

kergemarha kór

k_rg_ * b_rk_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

kerge-birkák

b-r-m-f-n-th-


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

k-cs-f--m


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

kicsifiam l-h-r-


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 14)

bellus írta:


> kerge-birkák
> 
> b-r-m-f-n-th-



baromfinátha??

p-ld-m-t-t-s


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 14)

példamutatás

r_t_rm_tt


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 14)

rátermett

v-sk-l-p-s


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 14)

vaskalapos (nem is...)

l_p_nyl_s_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 14)

lepényleső

h--d-l-m


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 14)

hiedelem

l_v_s_j_sz_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 14)

lovasíjászat

z-n--k-d-m--


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 14)

zeneakademia
d_kt_r_t_s


----------



## szekelyfi (2008 December 14)

doktorátus

t_r_mtm_ny


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 14)

teremtmeny
_rt_lm_s_g_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

értelmiség
j-r-gg-lt(!)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

jó reggelt

s_nk_ * t_j_ss_l !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

sonka tojással

t_j_k_v_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

tejeskávé(?)

k_gl_ff_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

kuglóffal

k_s * f_l_nk !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

kis falánk!

t_r_m_s_ *t_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

tiramisu torta

gy_m_lcsl_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

gyümölcslé

_g_szs_g_s_bb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

egészségesebb

_s * dr_g_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

és drága

v_g_t_r_ _n_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

vegetariánus

h_sm_nt_s *_l_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

húsmentes élet

n_v_ny_v_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

növényevő

h_l_t *_g_n (?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

halat igen?

n_m t_d_m


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

nem tudom

m_nd_n_v_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

mindenevő 

t_rgy_l_g_s


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

p_r_l_l_p_p_d_n


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

t_l_f_n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

tárgyilagos

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

l_v_cs_k_a


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

vilagosk írta:


> t_l_f_n


Megfejtés???


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

z_zm_r_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

f_r_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

hegyekel írta:


> tárgyilagos
> 
> t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k



tartalomjegyzék

_ssz_k_v_r_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

p_p_r_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

összekevert

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

m_n_t_r


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

c_r_z_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

l_mp_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

_lm_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

hegyekel írta:


> Ez az utolsó jó!


 

tartalomjegyzék

k_d sz_m


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

pr_gr_m_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

kód szám

_ssz_k_v_r_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

h_rg_sz


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

sz_b_l_mp_


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

_bl_k


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

r_g_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

hegyekel írta:


> összekevert
> 
> k_l_m_jk_



kalamajka

f_gy_lm_tl_n


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## vilagosk (2008 December 14)

h_gy_z_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> kalamajka
> 
> f_gy_lm_tl_n


 

figyelmetlen

_st_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

ostoba

p_ntgy_jt_


----------



## évanna (2008 December 14)

pontgyűjtő

p-st-l-d-


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2008 December 14)

postaláda

k_r_k_csk_


----------



## évanna (2008 December 14)

kerekecske

d-mb-csk-


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2008 December 14)

dombocska

_ rr _ sz_l_d ny_l_csk_


----------



## cirmos100 (2008 December 14)

erre szalad nyulacska

k_pk_r_t


----------



## egetone (2008 December 14)

képkeret


----------



## egetone (2008 December 14)

ny_r_ sz_n_t


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 14)

nyáriszünet
_p_rf_gyl_lt


----------



## meima9 (2008 December 14)

eperfagylalt


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

katkam19 írta:


> nyáriszünet
> _p_rf_gyl_lt


eperfagylalt

n-m-dt-lm-s-k-t(!)


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

zsoka4060 írta:


> h_zz_sz_l_s


 
hozzászólás

..de,uj feladványt is kell adni!!!!!!!!!

f-gy-lj-d-(!)


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

Nem adtál másikat h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

figyelj oda s_g_ts_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

segítség
-lv-assd-l


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 14)

zsoka4060 írta:


> Nem adtál másikat h_zz_sz_l_s


 
hozzászólás

n_zz_d*_*t_bb_t, h_gy*k_ll/


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

olvasd el g_nd_lk_d_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

nézzed a többit,hogy kell
gondolkodás

-n*m-r*t-d-m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 14)

én már tudom

gr_t_l_l_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

gratulálok

gr_t_l_lh_tsz*_s!!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 14)

gratulálhatsz is

t_n_l_k_ny_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

tanulékony

f_g_k_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

fogékony

t_l_l_m


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

tanulékonyak _*g_nd_lk_d_s*_*t_tt*h_l_l_.


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 14)

a gondolkodás a tett halála

_gy*_g_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

így igaz

t_d_l_k_sk_d_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

tudálékoskodó
-g-z(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

igaz

b_k_pz_lt_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

beképzeltek
f-gy-lm-tl-n-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

figyelmetlenek

b_ssz_nk_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

a gondolkodás a tett halála

f_g_k_nys_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

fogékonyság
m-r-k-n-l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

mérőkanál

h_ly_s_g_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

hülyeségek
j-t-k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

hülyeségek, gy_rs_s_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

gyorsaság
k-ll


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

játék, sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

kell, de*m_nny_r_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

szórakozás
d-n-m-ssz-v-ssz-(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

bellus írta:


> gyorsaság
> k-ll



kell

_gy_sn_k*k_ll*l_nn_ !!


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

ügyesnek kell lenni!!
l-m-r-dt-m


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

lemaradtam, t_l_*sz_n_t


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

téli szünet

n_p_j _gy_nl_s_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

napéjegyenlőség

k-k-l-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

kikelet

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

napfogyatkozás

gy_rs_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

gyorsaság

fr_ss_ss_g


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

gyorsaság, sz_r_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

szerelem

f__t_ls_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

fiatalság
anekdotta

tr_f_cs_n_l_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

tréfacsináló, _dv_nt_*gy_rty_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

adventi gyertya

_nn_ps_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

ünnepség

h_r_m * _g * m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

három ég ma

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 14)

gyertyafény, h_r_m*k_r_ly


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

három király

k_r_cs_ny_ *_j_nd_k


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 14)

karacsonyi ajandek
k_ll_tt


----------



## christy37 (2008 December 14)

kellett

h-r-sny-


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 14)

harisnya

m_k_l_scs_zm_


----------



## KRISZ2007 (2008 December 14)

harisnya
sz_n_k_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 14)

mikuláscsizma
színeké (a világ)!

-ssz-f-gl-l-s


----------



## KRISZ2007 (2008 December 14)

összefoglalás
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

karácsony

t_l_v_z__z_s


----------



## KRISZ2007 (2008 December 14)

televíziózás
g_nd_lk_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

gondolkodás

k_v_tk_zt_t_s


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

következtetes
l_nd_l_t


----------



## bellus (2008 December 15)

lendület

k-p-szk-d-


----------



## évanna (2008 December 15)

kapaszkodó

k-p-sz-d-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

kopaszodó

_r_g_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 15)

öregedő

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## huramimike (2008 December 15)

Bolhacirkusz
k_r_cs_nyf_d_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 15)

karácsonyfadísz

f_kv_r_nd_r


----------



## Mimivagner (2008 December 15)

repülőgép
v_d_ _lt_s


----------



## Mimivagner (2008 December 15)

Bocsi, az előbb rossz rejtvényt fejtettem meg.

fekvőrendőr
v_d_ _lt_s


----------



## isolda (2008 December 15)

védőoltás

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

megszentségtelenít

ny_lvt_r_ * gy_k_rl_t


----------



## huramimike (2008 December 15)

nyelvtörő gyakorlat
zs_l_s * sz_l_nc_k_r :7:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

zselés szaloncukor

m_rc_p_n_s


----------



## huramimike (2008 December 15)

marcipános
h_p_h_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

hópehely

j_gv_r_g


----------



## huramimike (2008 December 15)

jégvirág
m_k_sg_b_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 15)

mákosguba

sz_lg_lt_t_h_z


----------



## krinya1 (2008 December 15)

repülőgép
cs_l_d_h_z


----------



## krinya1 (2008 December 15)

rosszat olvastam bocsi 
szolgáltatóház
cs_l_d_h_z


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 15)

családi ház

r-jzf-lms-r-z-t


----------



## krinya1 (2008 December 15)

rajzfilsorozat
k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

kakukktojás
t_j_s*r_nt_tt_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 15)

tojás rántotta

j-t-kf-g-r-


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

játékfigura

s_kkb_b_


----------



## Muerto (2008 December 15)

agrármérnök


----------



## eozin (2008 December 15)

sakkbábu

b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

babapiskóta

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

töltöttkáposzta

r_nt_tth_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

rántotthal

l_m_n_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

limonádé

v_r_sb_r_s *C_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

Vörösboros COLA


v_t_k * k_v_rn_ !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

vétek keverni!

_g_z_d *v_n!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

igazad van

j_z_n_l_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

_ * b_rr_ * _rt_tt_m !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

a borra értettem
j_z_n_l_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

józanéletű

_bszt_n_ns *_mb_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

absztinens ember

v_gy * cs_k *b_t_g !:wink:


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

vagy csak beteg!

j_ *b_rn_k* n_m *k_ll* c_g_r....


----------



## KicsiFeki (2008 December 15)

Ez könnyű. Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek. 

_N b_n_a v_agy_k _h_z! <-Ez igaz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

hegyekel írta:


> vagy csak beteg!
> 
> j_ *b_rn_k* n_m *k_ll* c_g_r....


 

jó bornak nem kell cégér

n_gy * _g_zs_g


----------



## lszragk (2008 December 15)

Én béna vagyok ehez

N_m l_tsz_l _nn_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> jó bornak nem kell cégér
> 
> n_gy * _g_zs_g


 
nagy igazság

b_z_ny *cs_k* m_rt_kk_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

lszragk írta:


> Én béna vagyok ehez
> 
> N_m l_tsz_l _nn_k


nem látszol annak!

(Majd belejössz!):mrgreen:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

lszragk írta:


> Én béna vagyok ehez
> 
> N_m l_tsz_l _nn_k


 

Elöszörtalán azt "fejtsd meg", amit az előtted
szóló írt, utána adhatsz feladatot.

Néhány választ visszanézel, és nem kell hozzá
sok ész, hogy jól tudd folytetni !:mrgreen:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

hegyekel írta:


> nagy igazság
> 
> b_z_ny *cs_k* m_rt_kk_l


 

bizony, csak mértékkel

_z * t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## egetone (2008 December 15)

Ez természetes
K_ll_m_s*_nn_p_k_t


----------



## gark (2008 December 15)

Kellemes ünnepeket.

_rr m_r n_m l_h_t m_t _rn_ 



egetone írta:


> Ez természetes
> K_ll_m_s*_nn_p_k_t


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

egetone írta:


> Ez természetes
> K_ll_m_s*_nn_p_k_t


 
kellemes ünnepeket
L_gy_t_k b_ld_g_k


----------



## Mimivagner (2008 December 15)

Erre már nem lehet mit írni

T-l-n m-g-s.


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

Hannoka írta:


> kellemes ünnepeket
> L_gy_t_k b_ld_g_k


 
legyetek boldogok
_r_ny_s_k v_gyt_k m_ndny_j_n


----------



## isolda (2008 December 15)

aranyosak vagytok mindnyájan

s_t_t_km_cs_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

sütőtökmécses

h_ll_w_ _n


----------



## kimster (2008 December 15)

halloween

_d_t_k _n_pp_


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

repülőgép
k_t_n_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 15)

arelim írta:


> repülőgép
> k_t_n_s



Legutolsót esetleg.


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

kimster írta:


> halloween
> 
> _d_t_k _n_pp_


 
ez következik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

kimster írta:


> halloween
> 
> _d_t_k _n_pp_



ez meg micsoda?? 

Editek ünnepe??? --De akkor 2 "n" és nem 2 "p"


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> ez meg micsoda??
> 
> Editek ünnepe??? --De akkor 2 "n" és nem 2 "p"


 
en is ezen morfondiroztam


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

ja, bocsi, feladványt nem adtam...

h_ly_sb_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

helyesbítés

_lk_lm_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

alkalmazhatatlan
l_h_ts_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

lehetséges

m_nd_n * _lk_pz_lh_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

minden elképzelhető

j_v_h_gy_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

jóváhagyás

_g_zs_gt_rt_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

igazságtartalom

k_dv_ss_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

kedvesség

gy_rs_s_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

gyorsaság

m_n_k * r_h_nn_ ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

minek rohanni?

r_ _r_nk


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

ráérünk

P_t_ * P_l * _r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

Peti Pál ír (úr?)

_rh_tn_m *p_lg_r


----------



## kimster (2008 December 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> ez meg micsoda??
> 
> Editek ünnepe??? --De akkor 2 "n" és nem 2 "p"



Idióták ünnepe, egy szóköz kimaradt véletlen.


----------



## kimster (2008 December 15)

hegyekel írta:


> Peti Pál ír (úr?)
> 
> _rh_tn_m *p_lg_r



urhatnám polgár

h_mr_ngy_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 15)

himringyo
m_rh_k_rg_k_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

marhakergekór

t-l-ldk-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

találd ki

j_*r_gg_lt!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

jó reggelt!

k_v_n_m *m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

kívánom mindenkinek!

j_k_v_ns_g


----------



## Messor (2008 December 16)

jókívánság

_dv_zl_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

üdvözlet

t_rs_ _mn_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

társaimnak

j_tsz_kn_k *s!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

játszóknak is ?

_z_kn_k*_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

azoknak is

t_gn_p_l_tt_


----------



## Messor (2008 December 16)

tegnapelött

m_h_ln_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

maholnap

m_nd_nk_r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

mindenkor

n_pj__nkb_n *s


----------



## Messor (2008 December 16)

napjainkban is

b_zz_g *r_g_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

bezzeg régen

m_* v_lt ?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

mi volt?

b_ld_gs_g *s!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

boldogság is

k_dv_sk_d_s


----------



## Messor (2008 December 16)

kedveskedés

_j_nd_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 16)

ajándék

sz_vb_l * _dn_


----------



## Csakmoncsi (2008 December 16)

szívből adni

M.gr.nd.th.t.tl.n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 16)

megrendíthetetlen

g_r_nc_s


----------



## Csakmoncsi (2008 December 16)

gerinces

b.d.g.mb.r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

bádogember
b-ld-g-mb-r


----------



## kimster (2008 December 16)

boldogember

sz_g_ny_k gy_ngy_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 16)

szegenyek gyöngye
_ngy_l_sz_p


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

angyalszép

_ngy_lsz_rny_k_n


----------



## kimster (2008 December 16)

angyal szárnyakon

h_n_ _sm_r_t_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

honi ismeretek

k_r_kt_r_s


----------



## kimster (2008 December 16)

karakteres

v_ll_ny_ k_kfr_nk_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

Villányi kékfrankos

B_d_cs_ny_ *sz_rk_b_r_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

Badacsonyi szürkebarát

l_m_n_d_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 16)

limonádé

Sz_nt H_b_rt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

Szent Hubertus

_gr_*_k_v_r


----------



## kimster (2008 December 16)

egri bikavér

_gr_ m_d_n_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 16)

egrimadona?
_g_r sz_p v_r_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

Eger szép város

Sz_g_d *s_m*cs_ny_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

Szeged sem csunya

-gysz-t-rj-l


----------



## isolda (2008 December 16)

Szeged sem csúnya

k_ff__nm_nt_s*k_v_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

koffeinmentes kávé

_g_szs_g_s_bb!


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

egészségesebb
-k-sz-r-t-


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

aki szereti

j_s_g_s_bb


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 16)

jóságosabb
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

jegesmedve
-r-szl-n


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 16)

szeged sem csunya
s_t n_gy_n_ssz_p:mrgreen:


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 16)

jegesmedve 
oroszlán
p_ngv_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

pingvin


m_r_ng_s


----------



## boom (2008 December 16)

merengésb-m-l


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

bámul


l_l_p


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

lelop
r-nd-rs-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

rendőrség

v_z_t_l


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

vizitel
v-zsg-l-t-k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

vizsgálatok

sz_k_rv_s_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

szakorvosok

sz-k-p-l-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

szakápolók

k_z_l_s_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

szakápolók

n_gy*h_ _ny!


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

kezelések
gy-gysz-r-sz-k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

gyógyszerészek

p_t_k_s_k *m_nk_h_ly_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

patikusok munkahelye

g_m_sz_b_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

gumiszoba

b_nt_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

bűntetés

_nyh_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

enyhítés

_l_tf_gyt_gl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

életfogytiglan

r_b_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

rabiga

R_b*R_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

Rab Ráby

J_k_ _*M_r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

Jókai Mór

sz_r_t_m *_z *_r_k_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

szeretem az írókat

_*k_lt_k_t*n_m?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

a költőket nem?

d_* n_gy_n !


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 16)

de nagyon

_n*m_g *_* sz_p* z_n_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

én meg a szép zenét

_zt*_s*l_h_t


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

azt is lehet

sz_r_t_k *g_nd_lk_zn_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

szeretek gondolkozni

k_ll*_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

kell is

_szj_r_st*n_v_ln_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

észjárást növelni

fr_ss_t_n_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

frissíteni

sz_ks_g_s *m_nd_g


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 16)

szükséges mindíg
_*j_*P_p*_s*h_lt_g*t_n_l, m_g_s*b_t_*m_r_d (nem én mondom)


----------



## samba63 (2008 December 16)

B_b_h_z


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 16)

babaház
k_p_sk_nyv


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

samba63 írta:


> B_b_h_z


 
Megfejtés? Utána a kérdés! Köszönöm!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

nemelek írta:


> szükséges mindíg
> _*j_*P_p*_s*h_lt_g*t_n_l, m_g_s*b_t_*m_r_d (nem én mondom)


 
A jó pap is holtig tanul, mégis buta marad

képeskönyv

_r_nys_rk_ny


----------



## samba63 (2008 December 16)

B_rb_p_p_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 16)

aranysárkány

_gyd_g_n_t

(samba előbb a megfejtést!!)


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 16)

agydaganat
m_jc_r_z_s


----------



## kislill (2008 December 17)

májcirózis

_l_b_str_mf_h_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 17)

alabástromfehér

k-r-mf-k-t-


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 17)

koromfekete

kv_nt_mg_n_r_t_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 17)

kvantumgenerátor

r_m_k_l_s


----------



## Gerbera (2008 December 17)

remekelés f-k-v-g-s


----------



## Gerbera (2008 December 17)

fakivágás -r-k-r-k-s


----------



## Gerbera (2008 December 17)

árukirakás k-r-cs-nyf


----------



## Gerbera (2008 December 17)

karácsonyfa k-r-cs-nyf-d-sz


----------



## kimster (2008 December 17)

karácsonyfa dísz

t_pl_ t_l_p_


----------



## Anytha0902 (2008 December 17)

tapló télapó


----------



## Anytha0902 (2008 December 17)

gy-m-lcsk-ny-r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 17)

gyümölcskenyér

sz_ny_gk_m_l__n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 17)

szőnyegkimélően

p_rsz_v_zs_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 17)

porszívózsák

m_rl_gh_nt_


----------



## mrgold (2008 December 17)

mérleghinta
k_v_sz_s _b_rk_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 17)

alibi

sz_c__p_t_


----------



## pexsy (2008 December 17)

szociopata
_l_z_k_ny


----------



## kimster (2008 December 17)

előzékeny

t_h_


----------



## pexsy (2008 December 17)

tahó 
t_n_g_rsz_nt


----------



## Perin (2008 December 17)

tengerszint

t_n_


----------



## kimster (2008 December 17)

Perin írta:


> tengerszint
> 
> t_n_



tanú

e_k_**sz_k


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 17)

kimster írta:


> tanú
> 
> e_k_**sz_k


 
*e *?


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

*KImster*



kimster írta:


> tanú
> 
> e_k_**sz_k


 
...áruld el,Kérlek,ez mi akar lenni?


----------



## csocsesz (2008 December 18)

e_k_**sz_k

eskü**szék


----------



## csocsesz (2008 December 18)

esküdtszék


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 18)

esküdtszék

b_r_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

bíróság

t_v_szt_tt


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 18)

tévesztett
_v_gg_ly_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

üveggolyó

g_ly_b_s


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

golyóbis

sz_lt_n


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 18)

szultán

cs_rk_p_pr_k_s


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

csirkepaprikás

v_ssz_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 18)

vessző (vissza)

_lm_t_rt_


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

almatorta

h_l_szl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

halászlé

v_cs_r_


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

vacsora

n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

naplemente

h_jn_l_d_k


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

hajnalodik

t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

társasjáték

k_dvt_l_ss_l


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

kedvteléssel

m_gf_z_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

megfőzés

t_r_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 18)

teriték
j_ m_nk_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 18)

jó munka

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## csokas1 (2008 December 18)

zsemlemorzsa

sz_nh_z


----------



## Buhalla (2008 December 18)

színház

sz_b_n_v_ny


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 18)

szobanövény

h_t_lp_rt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

hotelportás

l_nd_n_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 18)

londíner

v_k_nycs_r_*p_l_ng


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 18)

londiner
sz_bal_nykiss


----------



## szine (2008 December 18)

szobalány

g_s_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

gésa
k-sz-l-d-s


----------



## szine (2008 December 18)

készülödés

sz_m_c_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

szamóca

k-r-v-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

kerevet

k_r_k_t


----------



## szine (2008 December 18)

kőrívet 

t_l_p_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

télapó
-jf-l-m-s-


----------



## szine (2008 December 18)

éjfélimese

r_*sz_r*_*sz_n


----------



## deres (2008 December 18)

rénszarvasszán

k_m_ndh_t_tl_n_l


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 18)

kimondhatatlanul
_m_d_m:mrgreen:
kiss


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

imádom

v_ll_m_s


----------



## szine (2008 December 18)

vallomás

p_c_ sz_r_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

pici szerelem

_z*_g_n!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

ez igen!

m_ * v_n - * _ n_ggy_l?


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 18)

mi van a naggyal?
_zt g_nd_l_d t_?


----------



## Debyka (2008 December 18)

ezt gondolod te?
B_ld_g K_r_cs_ny


----------



## bellus (2008 December 19)

Boldog Karácsony
sz-p r-gg-lt(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 19)

szép reggelt

k_v_n_k!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

kívánok!

m_r *l_ss_n * d_l * v_n.....


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 19)

már lassan dél van...
ismét feladom, amit előbb kihagytak:

v_k_nycs_r_*p_l_ng


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

vékonycsőrű poling

_r_nyh_rcs_g


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 19)

aranyhörcsög
v_k_ndt_r_s:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 19)

vakondtúrás

sz_j_f_s_rt


----------



## johnZi (2008 December 19)

szójafasírt

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 19)

szaloncukor

j_gcs_k_ny


----------



## szine (2008 December 19)

jégcsákány

d__s b_j**_


----------



## Tidena (2008 December 19)

diósbejgli

_ngy_lh_j


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 19)

angyalhaj

k_pz_v_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 19)

képzavar

b_b_sb_nk_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 19)

bubosbanka
sz_zl_b_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 19)

bubosbanka

sz_rv_sm_rh_:mrgreen:


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 19)

százlábú
szarvasmarha

m_r_gf_g


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 19)

méregfog

c_tr_ms_rm_ny


----------



## johnZi (2008 December 19)

citromsűrítmény

_m_nd_l__ssz_nc___


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 19)

johnZi írta:


> citromsűrítmény
> 
> _m_nd_l__ssz_nc___


 
Hibás!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

nemelek írta:


> méregfog
> 
> c_tr_ms_rm_ny


 
citromsármány (állat)

k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 19)

kabalababa

k_t_l_l_sd_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

kitalálosdi

_r_nym_t_t_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 19)

iránymutató
_r_ny_ss_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

arányosság

v_l_g_ss_g_t!


----------



## deres (2008 December 19)

világosságot!
_r_dm_nyt_l_n


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 19)

eredménytelen

h_s_nl_k_pp_n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 19)

hasonlóképpen
m-gk-z-l-t-l-g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

megközelítőleg

h_s_nl__n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 19)

hasonlóan

k-v-tk-z-t-s-n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

következetesen

m_gt_h_t_d


----------



## wiccza (2008 December 19)

megteheted
t_lh_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s


----------



## kislill (2008 December 20)

telhetetlenségeskedés

_b_k_sz


----------



## huramimike (2008 December 20)

abakusz
h__mb_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

hóember
sz-mb-t


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 20)

szombat:mrgreen:
sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

szilveszter
k-r-cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## arsi6011 (2008 December 20)

kerecsenysólyom

ny_lvt_nf_ly_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

nyelvtanfolyam

n_gyk_r_cs_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

nagykarácsony

sz_nt_st_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

Szenteste

_jf_l_*m_s_


----------



## Hoppancs (2008 December 20)

éjféli mise

_m_dk_z_ *s_sk_


----------



## arsi6011 (2008 December 20)

imádkozó sáska

b_rt_nb_nt_t_s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

börtönbüntetés

_l_tf_gyt_gl_n


----------



## szined (2008 December 20)

életfogytiglan

*t_t_r__m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

statárium

b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

babérkoszorú

_l_mp___l_ng


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

olimpiailáng

f_rk_s_lm_l_pk_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

farkasalmalepke

_lg_nd_l_k_zt_t_(!)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 20)

elgondolkoztató

v_rs_nysz_ll_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

versenyszellem

f_gg_c_n_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

függőcinege

c_n_g_ c_p_j_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

cinege cipője

b_rk_sc_n_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

barkóscinege

c_n_g_*sz_k_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

cinege szakértő

_ll_tsz_r_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

állatszerető

m_d_rt_d_s


----------



## Lilith Dark (2008 December 20)

madártudós

h_r_ngz_g_s


----------



## Mokka5 (2008 December 20)

repülőgép
sz_l_pr_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 20)

harangzúgás

_t_lf_st_k


----------



## Mokka5 (2008 December 20)

harangzugás
v_s_t_s


----------



## Hegedűs Zsuzsi (2008 December 20)

vasutas

b-szs-f-r


----------



## Mokka5 (2008 December 20)

ételfesték
p_rr_l_lt_


----------



## Mokka5 (2008 December 20)

búszsöför
r_zsl_mp_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 20)

Mokka5 írta:


> ételfesték
> p_rr_l_lt_


porraloltó
buszsofőr

i_d_gb_j


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

Mokka5 írta:


> ételfesték
> p_rr_l_lt_


 
porraloltó

r_nd_tl_n_l

Csak sorban legyetek szívesek! Köszönöm!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

Wulfi írta:


> porraloltó
> buszsofőr
> 
> i_d_gb_j


idegbaj...

b_l_*k_ll *j_nn_!!!kiss


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 20)

bele kell jönni.... (ez a 20 hsz-ról szól...)

p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

papírzsebkendő

s_rd_g_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 20)

sírdogálás

k_z_sk_lts_g


----------



## log-in (2008 December 20)

közösköltség

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

kéményseprő
kr-mp-sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

krampusz

t_l_p_


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

télapó
J-z-sk-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

Jézuska

_j_nd_k_z_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

ajándékozás
m-r-k-n-k(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

már akinek

m_nd_nk_k


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

mindenkik

s-nk-t-l


----------



## log-in (2008 December 20)

senkitől

s_v_rg_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

sóvárgás
-h-jt-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

óhajtás

k_r_l_m


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

kérelem

sz-r-tn-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

szeretném

sz_p_r


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

szuper

l-h-tn-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

lehetne

l_gy_n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

legyen
m-gpr-b-l-m


----------



## log-in (2008 December 20)

megpróbálom

k_zt_h_rv_s_l_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

közteherviselés
m-g-ld-s


----------



## szinedó (2008 December 20)

közteherviselés

cs_r_p*_v_z_s


----------



## floodbringer (2008 December 20)

törvénysértő

t_rg_nc_v_z_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

bellus írta:


> közteherviselés
> m-g-ld-s



megoldás

l_h_t_s_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

lehetőség

-k-r-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

akarat

n_h_zs_g


----------



## Blachkthorne (2008 December 20)

Eniko05 írta:


> megoldás
> 
> l_h_t_s_g



lehetőség

v_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

Eniko05 írta:


> akarat
> 
> n_h_zs_g


nehézség
f-gy-lj(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

figyelj

l_h_t_l_g


----------



## szinedó (2008 December 20)

lehetőleg

j_pp_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

juppi

s_v_ny_


----------



## szinedó (2008 December 20)

savanyú

_d_s _l*_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 21)

savanyú

k_v_tk_zm_ny


----------



## évanna (2008 December 21)

következmény

p-t-rd-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 21)

petárda
d_rr_n_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 21)

durranás

b_nsz_v_ts_g


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 21)

bűnszövetség, k_r_szt_p_


----------



## Lilith Dark (2008 December 21)

keresztapa

_n_rg___t_l

(feldob)


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 21)

energiaital, s_l_kt_l_n_t_ * k_r_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 21)

salaktalanító kúra

_mb_rf_rm_l_


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 21)

emberformáló

sz_b_dr_bl_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

szabadrablás

s_jn_s * _ *m__ *_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 21)

sajnos a mai élet?

_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

utaskísérő

l_g_k_k_t_

(OK!!Wulfi!)


----------



## évanna (2008 December 21)

légikikötő

k-r-cs-nyf-d-sz


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

karácsonyfadísz

cs_ll_g_sz_r_


----------



## minisz (2008 December 21)

csillagszóró
k-n-r-s


----------



## Hegedűs Zsuzsi (2008 December 21)

csillagszóró

gy-r-ty-f-ny


----------



## minisz (2008 December 21)

gyertyafény
k-n-r-s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 21)

gyertyafény

r-d-rg-m-


----------



## kovyera (2008 December 21)

radírgumi

k-r-cs-nyf-d-sz


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 21)

karácsonyfadísz

sz_r_cs_ns_r_ly


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

szerecsensirály

h_r_m *k_r_ly_k


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 21)

három királyok

sz-lm-j-sz-l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

szalmajászol

B_tl_h_m_*cs_ll_g


----------



## érintsésláss (2008 December 21)

Betlehemi csillag

n_pk_l_t_ b_lcs_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

napkeleti bölcsek

t_mj_n, _r_ny, m_rrh_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 21)

tömjén, arany, mirrha

c_tr_mb_ll_g_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

citrombillegető (?)

s_b_s *v_n_t_n


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 21)

sebes vonaton

t_l__s_t_tt


----------



## Csillagéva (2008 December 21)

repülőgép

k-v-f-z-


----------



## harlyngton (2008 December 22)

kávéfőző

tr_kt_rg_m_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 22)

traktorgumi 
n_ m_z_js?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

na mizujs?

j_l *v-gy_k* k_sz_


----------



## Blachkthorne (2008 December 22)

na mizujs?

j_l *v-gy_k* k_sz_


jól vagyok köszi

_ll_mt_n_r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

illemtanár

d_ssz_rt_c__


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 22)

disszertácio?
h_d_g n_p_k
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Scooter1986 (2008 December 22)

sz_a_sz_o_k


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 22)

anlikar írta:


> disszertácio?
> h_d_g n_p_k
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Hideg napok

r_g_dv_nyn_v


----------



## Scooter1986 (2008 December 22)

törvénysértő

b_c_á_n_t


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

Wulfi írta:


> Hideg napok
> 
> r_g_dv_nyn_v


 
ragadványnév

k_sk_r_cs_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 22)

Kiskarácsony

_
m_zs_k_
h_ngj_

(most ezt hallgatom)


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 22)

muzsika hangja
_n_s:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

én is

k_m_ly *z_n_ *v_gy* m_s?


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 22)

komolyzene vagy más?

sz_r_l_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

szerelem

h_d_g*_d_


----------



## vitéz (2008 December 22)

Hideg idő

K_r_cs_ny


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

Karácsony

k_p_g_b_g_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 22)

kopogóbogár

sz_r_p_szt_s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

szereposztás

k_cs_s_lt


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 22)

kacsasült
l_b_m_j


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

libamáj 

r__rz_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

ráérzés

g_szt_ny_s*p_lyk_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

gesztenyés pulyka

sz_l_m_s*k_ny_r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

szalámis kenyér

s_lt *k_cs_


----------



## Oliva (2008 December 22)

sült *kacsa

K_PZ_L_TF_LD_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

hegyekel írta:


> szalámis kenyér
> 
> s_lt *k_cs_


 
sült kacsa

p_p_rv_g_k_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

papírvágókés

sz_l_t_l_s


----------



## Hoppancs (2008 December 22)

szeletelés

_lsz_l_l


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

elszelel, k_mr_k_lcs


----------



## Apes (2008 December 22)

elszelel?

k-m--n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

kamion, k_mr_k_lcs


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

kamrakulcs

k_v_sz_s*b_rk_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

kovászos uborka, sz_lv_szt_r_ * b_l_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

szilveszteri bulizás

k_r_cs_ny_ *m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

karácsonyi meglepetés, _g_s_r


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

karácsonyi meglepetés
k_nny_b_v_r


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

könnyűbúvár, _g_s_r (karácsonyfán van)


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

égősor, cs_ll_g*sz_r_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

csillagszóró, b_tl_h_m_z_s


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

betlehemezés
sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

szaloncukor_jf_l_ * m_s_


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

éjféli mise
h_l_szl_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

halászlé

k_t* s_rb_*_*b_t_k_t


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

nemelek írta:


> halászlé
> 
> k_t* s_rb_*_*b_t_k_t


 
két sorba a betűket

m_g_rt_tt_m!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

megértettem

m_nd_nk_n_k*sz_l


----------



## Blachkthorne (2008 December 22)

nemelek írta:


> megértettem
> 
> m_nd_nk_n_k*sz_l



mindenkinek szól

_zt*v_gy_t_k*k_m_ly_an


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

mindenkinek szól (Bocs, de a gép csak egy sorba engedi írni, hiába nyomok entert!)m_gpr_b_lt_m!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

megpróbáltam

pr_gr_mh_b_*l_h_t


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

programhiba lehet
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

almáspite

n_gy_n*f_n_m


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

almáspite, sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

nagyon finom, sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

szellemjárás

_jf_l_*sz__nsz


----------



## sancika256 (2008 December 22)

szellemjárás
_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

éjféli szeánsz, _szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

éjféli szeánsz
f_rr_lt*b_r


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

asztaltáncoltatás
f_rr_lt*b_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 22)

forralt bor

k_rt_*P_l_nk_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

körtepálinka, _nt_ _lk_h_l_st_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

antialkoholista

_g_szs_g_s*d_l_g


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 22)

egészséges dolog
l_bd_r_g_*m_rk_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

labdarugó mérkőzés
m_ccsn_z_s


----------



## mesro (2008 December 22)

labdarúgó mérkőzés
p_nz_h_s


----------



## hatalma (2008 December 22)

pénzéhes
b_ld_og*k_r_cs_nyt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 22)

boldog karácsonyt!

_ld_tt *_nn_p_k_t!


----------



## mesro (2008 December 22)

áldott ünnepeket

h__mb_r


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 23)

hóember, s_v_t_g_ * k_r_v_n


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 23)

sivatagi karavá

k_t*s_rb_*_tt_k_nth_t_bb


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 23)

két sorban áttekinthetőbb

j_gyp_nzt_r


----------



## okorszil (2008 December 23)

jegypénztár


sz_r_lv_ny


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 23)

jegypénztár

f_lmv_sz_n


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 23)

jegypénztár
szerelvény
v_n_tj_gy


----------



## okorszil (2008 December 23)

vonatjegy

m_s_f_lm


----------



## meryyy (2008 December 23)

törvénysértő
v_l_am_s_eg_ll_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 23)

okorszil írta:


> vonatjegy
> 
> m_s_f_lm


 
mesefilm

_z_r_gy*_jsz_k_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 23)

meryyy írta:


> törvénysértő
> v_l_am_s_eg_ll_


 
Légy szíves a szabályt elolvasni!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 23)

nemelek írta:


> mesefilm
> 
> _z_r_gy*_jsz_k_


 
Ezeregy éjszaka

gy_r_ksz_b_


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

gyerekszoba
_kv_r__m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 23)

akvárium

p_rc_l_nf_g_r_


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

porcelánfigura

s_t_m_ny


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 23)

sütemény

b_r_tp_sz_t_


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

barátposzáta
j_gyz_tt_mb


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

jegyzettömb

_r__szk_z


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

íróeszköz
_ssz_szt_ns


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

asszisztens

s_bész_rv_s


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

sebészorvos
t_l_b_nk


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

telebank

b_nkr_bl_s*s_r_z_t


----------



## oliviajoules (2008 December 23)

bankrablás sorozat
-taz- gy-gy-ped-g-gus


----------



## varedi (2008 December 23)

utazó gyógypedagógus

sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 23)

szilveszter
l_kv_r_s


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

lekváros
sz_c__l_s m_nk_s


----------



## somogyilány (2008 December 23)

*szókirakó*



szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*



jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## LaliNagy (2008 December 23)

rajztábla


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 23)

jójátékotmindenkine
szociális munkás
sz_cp_l


----------



## Sephiroth1986 (2008 December 23)

szocpol


----------



## Sephiroth1986 (2008 December 23)

finom, zsíros étel, malackából
f_st_lt cs_l_k


----------



## nicolekidman (2008 December 23)

füstölt csülök

r_b_z_l_


----------



## 913zsozsi (2008 December 23)

füstölt csülök
általában szürke színű lófajta
l_p_c__
ha nem megy akkor a másik:
decemberi ünnep
K_r_cs_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

lipicai
Karácsony

k_v_ns_gl_st_


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 23)

kívánságlista

Sz_nt_st_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

Szenteste

b_ns_s_g_s


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 23)

bensőséges 

m_gh_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

meghitt

s_k*f_r_dts_gg_l


----------



## fürkész (2008 December 23)

sok fáradtsággal

h_va_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

havazás

j_, _h_l*v_n!!


----------



## fürkész (2008 December 23)

jó, ahol van!!

c_a_*k_vé_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 23)

csak kevés

n_l_nk *s_jn_s *s_mm_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 23)

nálunk sajnos semmi, h_ _mb_r * sz_nsz_m_


----------



## fairygirl (2008 December 23)

hóember szénszemű

k_r_cs_nyf_ * _ll_t_s


----------



## Jaky (2008 December 23)

karácsonyfa állítás

H__mb_r*_p_t_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 23)

hóember * építés, a_j_nd_k_t_lv_ny


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 23)

ajándék utalvány

l_h_t*k_t*s_rb_*_s*_rn_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 23)

Lehet két sorba is írni. N_k_m * n_m. (Bocs , nemelek, de már korábban is írtam, hogy hiába nyomok entert, a gép valamiért nem engedi, hogy a második sorba ugorjak. Sajnálom, ha ez valakit zavar. Zsóka4060)


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 23)

Nekem nem (ok!)

_j_nd_k_z_n


----------



## Hoppancs (2008 December 24)

ajándéközön

_szt_l_ *_ld_s


----------



## Nelson58 (2008 December 24)

repülőgép
sz_v_sz_k


----------



## fürkész (2008 December 24)

szövőszék

n_ps_g_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 24)

napsugár

_jj_sz_l_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

ujjászületés

m_nnyb_l *_z* _ngy_l


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 24)

mennyből az angyal

sz_nt*k_r_cs_ny*_jj_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

szent karácsony éjjel

f_l*n_gy*_r_mr_


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 24)

fel nagy örömre 

_tt*_ll_k*j_sz_l_d*f_l_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

ott állok jászolod felett

Gl_r__*z_ng*B_tl_h_mb_n


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 24)

Glória zeng Betlehemben 

_z*_gb_lt*m_gny_l_k*_ngy_lk_r_s*_n_k_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

az égbolt megnyílik angyal kórus énekel

D_cs_s_g* _ *M_nnyb_n *az* _st_nn_k!


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 24)

Dicsőség a Mennyben az Istennek!
_l_l_j_!


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 24)

Aleluja! Sz_p * t_nd_r_rsz_g * t_m_d * f_l * sz_v_mb_n.


----------



## sanny (2008 December 24)

Szép tündérország támad föl szívemben.


----------



## sanny (2008 December 24)

Sz_a B___a___vár_s!!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 24)

zsoka4060 írta:


> Aleluja! Sz_p * t_nd_r_rsz_g * t_m_d * f_l * sz_v_mb_n.


 
Szép tündérország támad föl szívemben. (itt szókirakó van, nem több szó gyüjtemény - az másik játéknál van)

h__s_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

hóesés

_lj_tt J_z_sk_!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 24)

Eljött a Jézuska! 

l__r_szk_d_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

leereszkedett

h_v_t_v_bb


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 24)

hovatovább

m_h_m_r_bb


----------



## Oliva (2008 December 25)

mihamarabb

f_zf_l_v_l


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 25)

fűzfalevél

k_gy_l_mm_l


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 25)

kegyelemmel

ny_g_l_mb_n


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 25)

nyugalomban

_zg_t_tt_n


----------



## dódi11 (2008 December 25)

izgatottan

_r_m_mb_n


----------



## Hoppancs (2008 December 25)

örömömben
c_c_b_j_sz


----------



## cic256 (2008 December 25)

cicabajusz

v_rr_t_nf_ly_m


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 25)

varrótanfolyam

b_l_ttz_n_


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 25)

balettzene

v-r-gsz-r-m


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 25)

virágszirom

r_zs_b_mb_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 25)

rózsabimbó

C_l_mb_ 
h_dn_gy


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 25)

hadnagy

_gysz_v_s


----------



## Choongie (2008 December 25)

egyszavas

k_rh_nt_


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 25)

körhinta

f_rg_th_t_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 25)

forgatható, l_ _st_m


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 25)

le estem

v_d_mp_rk


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 25)

vidámpark, v_tt_c_k_r


----------



## maryloo20 (2008 December 25)

vattacukor
m_g_l_l


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 25)

megölel

h_z_sz_l_d


----------



## tavaszka (2008 December 25)

törvénysértő


----------



## tavaszka (2008 December 25)

repüéőgép


----------



## tavaszka (2008 December 25)

repülőgép


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 25)

nemelek írta:


> megölel
> 
> h_z_sz_l_d


 
hazaszalad
_tth_nr_l


----------



## maryloo20 (2008 December 25)

otthonról
_t_d_k_l_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 25)

ötödikelem

g_b_n_p_h_ly


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 25)

gabonapehely

sz_j_f_s_rt


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 25)

szójafasírt

k_cs_s_lt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 25)

kacsasült

j_*_tv_gy_t!


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 25)

jóétvágyat!
p_nk_sd


----------



## Klemannt (2008 December 25)

elhízás

ki-m-m-s-g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 25)

Tombolla írta:


> jóétvágyat!
> p_nk_sd


pünkösd

_nn_pk_r


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 25)

ünnepkor

sz__ssz_t_t_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 25)

szóösszetétel

m_gf_jt_s_k


----------



## Tombolla (2008 December 25)

megfejtések
_rj_st_t_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 26)

óriástető
_dv_rh_z


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

udvarház

r_m_nys_g


----------



## ferryman (2008 December 26)

reménység
sz_b_b_ckl_


----------



## ferryman (2008 December 26)

bocs
sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

szobabicikli

_dz_tts_g


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 26)

edzetség
h_gy_t_r_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 26)

hegyitúra

m_g_sl_s_n


----------



## lujza38 (2008 December 26)

magaslesen

r_ft_ng_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 26)

raftingolás
_rd__ t_r_:mrgreen:


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 December 26)

erdeitúra


cs_r_szny_v_r_gz_s


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 26)

cseresznyevirágzás

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 December 26)

madáretető

cs_g_v_r


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 26)

csigavér

D_m_c__n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

Domacián

f_rf_n_v


----------



## kutya5 (2008 December 26)

férfinév
k_tt_sl_t_s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 26)

kettőslátás

sz_mb_t_gs_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

szembetegség

_gyd_g_n_t


----------



## djfusi (2008 December 26)

agydaganat

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

karácsony

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

csillagszóró, gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## crocc (2008 December 26)

gyomorrontás
..t.b.sz


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

autóbusz, _ _t_sz_r_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

autószerelő

_z_nv_z


----------



## crocc (2008 December 26)

özönvíz
m.t.m.t.k.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

özönvíz, b_bl_ _ _ * t_rt_n_t


----------



## crocc (2008 December 26)

bibliai történet
k.sh.r.ng


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

kisharang, t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## crocc (2008 December 26)

templomtorony
v.l.gb.k.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

világbéke, sz_ps_gv_rs_ny


----------



## crocc (2008 December 26)

szépségverseny
m.gsz.nts.gt.l.n.t.s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

megszentségtelenítés,m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_ _rt


----------



## crocc (2008 December 26)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségéért
m.gsz.nts.gt.l.n.th.t.tl.ns.g..t.k.rt


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeitekért, j_


----------



## xJoKeRx (2008 December 26)

jó 
sz_rk_szt_tts_g


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

szerkesztettség, v_l_gk_r_l_ * _t_z_s


----------



## Juhfark (2008 December 26)

világkörüli utazás, f_ls_p_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

felsöpörhetelen, p_ _ccs_rn_k


----------



## Juhfark (2008 December 26)

piaccsarnok? f_gy_szt_v_d_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

fogyasztóvédelem

_ll_n_rz_s_k


----------



## Juhfark (2008 December 26)

ellenőrzések

r_t_c__s k_p_


----------



## l.magyar (2008 December 26)

törvénysértés

sz-lv-t-gy-r-


----------



## wykyke (2008 December 27)

repülőgép

h-sd-r-l-


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

Juhfark írta:


> ellenőrzések
> 
> r_t_c__s k_p_


 
rotációs kapa

_l_v_nsz_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

elevenszülő

cs_sz_s*_tp_dk_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

csúszós útpadka

n_g_rcs_k


----------



## vica0430 (2008 December 27)

négercsók
k_r_cs_ny f_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

négercsók
h_b_st_rt_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

habostorta

m_d_rt_j


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

négercsók
habostorta
_j_v v_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

madártej
p_d_ng


----------



## hajnal89 (2008 December 27)

habostorta

f_gy_ngy


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

fagyöngy

gy_rs_bb_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 27)

gyorsabban
puding

gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 27)

gyomorrontás

k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## vica0430 (2008 December 27)

látom kicsit összekeverdtetek 
kellemetlen
k_cs_ l_ny


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

kicsilány
t_n_l_ny


----------



## vitéz (2008 December 27)

tinilány?
sz_r_t_t


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

szeretet

_s b_k_kiss


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

és béke

r_m_nys_g_t!


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

reménységet
_s B_ld_g_jj_v_tkiss


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

és Boldog újévet

k_v_n_nk M_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## wiccza (2008 December 27)

és boldog új évet
n_lk_l_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## wiccza (2008 December 27)

hegyekel írta:


> és Boldog újévet
> 
> k_v_n_nk M_nd_nk_n_k!


 
kívánok mindenkinek!
n_k_d _s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

neked is
h__s_s


----------



## B.U. (2008 December 27)

leves


----------



## csipike9 (2008 December 27)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## B.U. (2008 December 27)

hegyekel írta:


> és Boldog újévet
> 
> k_v_n_nk M_nd_nk_n_k!


kivánunk mindenkinek


----------



## pfguszti (2008 December 27)

Kivanunk Mindenkinek

v_r_m*m_r*_z*_b_d_t


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

leves
t_lt_tt k_p_szt_


----------



## B.U. (2008 December 27)

m_l_g_n


----------



## B.U. (2008 December 27)

anlikar írta:


> leves
> t_lt_tt k_p_szt_


töltöttkáposzta


----------



## B.U. (2008 December 27)

B.U. írta:


> töltöttkáposzta


h_sg_mb_c


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 27)

húsgombóc, t_ng_r * gy_m_lcs_ _


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

tenger gyümölcse

r_ks_l_t_


----------



## Juhfark (2008 December 27)

ráksaláta

_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 27)

ügyfélszolgálat, m_n_f_kt_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

manufaktúra

r_m_n_ss_g


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

rámenösség?
_k_d_k_ss_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

anlikar írta:


> rámenösség? OK!!!
> _k_d_k_ss_g


akadékosság

k_r_lys_g_nk...


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 27)

királyságunk, k_r_n_ _ksz_r_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

korona ékszerek

j_g_r, _lm_


----------



## taoofflow (2008 December 27)

jogar, alma

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

ügyfélszolgálat
m_nd_nn_p_s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

mindennapos

v_l_m_nny_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 27)

hozzászolás
m_ll_b_sz_l_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 27)

mellébeszélés, b_r_kr_c_ _


----------



## pfguszti (2008 December 27)

bürokrácia

m_n_f_kt_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

manufaktúra

M_k_l_sv_r_g


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 27)

Mikulásvirág, n_v_ny_p_l_s


----------



## villanás (2008 December 27)

növényépülés

t-k-r-t-g-p


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 27)

takarítógép, h_zt_rt_s_ * m_nk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 27)

háztartási munka

_vv_g_*h_jr_


----------



## smuku (2008 December 27)

évvégi hajrá

sz_c_ _l_g_ _
(tudományág)


----------



## nickwearby (2008 December 27)

szociológia

s_d_k_
(népszerű matematikai rejtvénytípus)


----------



## pfguszti (2008 December 27)

sudoku

s_s_*_*s_rk_ny


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 27)

Süsü a sárkány

t-v-f-lm


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

tévéfilm

m_csk_j_j


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 27)

macskajaj

-ll-m-n-lt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

illuminált

d_t_x_k_l_


----------



## ridzo87 (2008 December 27)

detoxikáló

J_s_s Chr_st S_p_rst_r


----------



## ridzo87 (2008 December 27)

detoxikáló

J_s_s* Chr_st* S_p_rst_r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

Jesus Christ Superstar (kedvencem!!!)
W-bb_r *r_ck_p_r_


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 27)

Jesus Christ Superstar

sz-l-nc-k-r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

szaloncukor

b_ll_g_t_c_nk_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

billegető cinke

W-bb_r *r_ck_p_r_


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 27)

Webber rockopera

-z -p-r-h-z f-nt-mj-


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

Operaház fantomja

M_csk_k


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 27)

Macskák

H--r


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 27)

Hair
K_b_r_


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 27)

Kabaré

M-r-c- gr-fn-


----------



## Partzoli (2008 December 27)

Marica grófné

Sz_ch_ny_


----------



## diana526 (2008 December 27)

Széchenyi

k_l_p_s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 27)

kalapos

f_h_rn_m_


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 28)

fehernemü
V_rd_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 28)

verdi
H_r_ J_n_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

Háry János

Sz_k_lyf_n_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

Székelyfonó, n_p_ * gy_rm_kj_t_k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

népi gyermekjáték

Sz_l_d_t_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 28)

Szeliditó

_ssz_b_rm_l_


----------



## fater0921 (2008 December 28)

összebarmoló

s-r-z-t


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 28)

sorozat

k_v_tk_z_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

sorozat, ny_g_l_m


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

következő, ny_g_l_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 28)

nyugalom

_gy_tt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

együttes

j_tsz_n_k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

játszanak, t_ _d_l_t_n


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

teadélután

k_r_nt_nb_ *z_rv_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 28)

karanténbe zárva
_z n_m v_l_m_ j_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

az nem valami jó

b_z_ny_th_t_m


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

bizonyíthatom, k_r_k_szt_tts_g


----------



## sandrea27 (2008 December 28)

Ile57 írta:


> távirányitó
> 
> p-dl-sl-pcs-



Padláslépcső


----------



## diana526 (2008 December 28)

padláslépcső

p_ll_ng_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 28)

pillangó
cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 28)

cserebogár

_lm_l_pk_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

almalepke

sz_r_ng_s_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

almalepke? , k_r_k_szt_tts_g


----------



## smuku (2008 December 28)

kirekesztettség

m_sn_p_ss_g


----------



## Zuzmooo (2008 December 28)

másnaposság

k_r_cs_ny_ m_z_s


----------



## rebibaba (2008 December 28)

karácsonyimézes
f_nyv_s_rd_


----------



## szabodori (2008 December 28)

fenyveserdő
sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## Zuzmooo (2008 December 28)

szilveszter

l_gy_t_j_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

Zuzmooo írta:


> szilveszter
> 
> l_gy_t_j_s


lágytojás???

r_k_ns_g_m


----------



## szabodori (2008 December 28)

rokonságom
v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

virágcserép

p_rl_gf_v_s


----------



## Hannoka (2008 December 28)

parlagfüves?
K_dv_s B_tty_r_csk_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 28)

hegyekel írta:


> virágcserép
> 
> p_rl_gf_v_s


 
parlagfüves

b_nt_t_nd_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

büntetendő

_ll_rg_z_lh_t


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 28)

allergizálhat

f_lt_tl_n_l


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

feltétlenül

sz_b_d_l_s


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 December 28)

szabadulás

k_ny_rl_s_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

kenyérleső (?)

sz_rg_lm_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 December 28)

szorgalmas

k-rh-t-tl-n


----------



## smuku (2008 December 29)

kérhetetlen

_szt_l_n


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

esztelen

n_gy_sz_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

nagyszerű , 


z_zm_r_s * f_ _g


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

zuzmarás fa ág

f-gy-ssz-nt-k


----------



## blaci66 (2008 December 29)

fagyosszentek

k_rcs_ly_p_ly_


----------



## cicakiralyno (2008 December 29)

korcsolyapálya

k-sk-cs-a


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

kiskacsa? 

sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## cicakiralyno (2008 December 29)

szerelemgyerek


n-pr-f-rg-


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

napraforgó

_sm_r_tl_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 29)

ismeretlenül

gy_mh_t_s_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

gyámhatóság

sz_rg_lm_s_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 29)

szorgalmasan

d_lg_z_sz_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

dolgozószoba

sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

szobabicikli

_lb_z_nyt_l_n_dt_m

Új év, új Enikő?????


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

elbizonytalanodtam

m_b_n?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

miben?

_j *f_rm_b_n...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

új formában

_j_t_n_*k_ll


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

újítani kell

_r_ny_s *_z*_s!


----------



## judo1 (2008 December 29)

aranyos ez is

_r_tgy_jt_*m_pp_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

iratgyüjtő mappa

_r__szt_l_n


----------



## nagymaria (2008 December 29)

íróasztalon
h_l_szl_


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 29)

halászlé

t_jsz_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

tejszín

t_rt_zs_l_


----------



## tankst (2008 December 29)

tejszín


----------



## tankst (2008 December 29)

l_pt_pt_sk_


----------



## Nickybaby (2008 December 29)

laptoptáska

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## szitar (2008 December 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> tejszín
> 
> t_rt_zs_l_



tortazselé

h_zz_sz_l_s_dh_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

hozzászólásodhoz

k_sz_n_m


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

köszönöm

t_j_s_s*l_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

tojásos leves

l_h_ng_rl_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

lehengerlő

l_h_ng_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

lehangoló

d_*m_ _rt ?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

de miért?

cs_k *sz_v_cc!


----------



## tankst (2008 December 29)

csak szóvicc!

m_z_sk_l_csh_z


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

mézeskalácsház

k_k_sp_rk_lt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

kakaspörkölt

_j_v_*s_ltm_l_c


----------



## smuku (2008 December 29)

újévi sültmalac
sz_r_n_cs_ * h_z_


----------



## bazska76 (2008 December 29)

Szerencse háza
Sz_lv_szt_r_*R_tr_p_rty


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

Szilveszteri Retroparty

p_t_rd_d_rr_n_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

petárdadurranás

b_l_s_tv_sz_ly


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

balesetveszély, 

V_gy_zz_t_k!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

Vigyázzatok!

m_s *v_d_ms_g_t...


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

más vidámságát, 

m_s * ny_g_lm_t * _s


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

más nyugalmát is

r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

rettenthetetlen 

_lk_lm_ * r_h_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

alkalmi ruha

d__s_r_z_t


----------



## Apes (2008 December 29)

nemelek írta:


> alkalmi ruha
> 
> d__s_r_z_t



diasorozat?


m-hv--sz


----------



## eperke2008 (2008 December 29)

repülőgép
b_v_sk_c_k_


----------



## eperke2008 (2008 December 29)

bűvőskocka
m_d_r_t_j


----------



## barbi1 (2008 December 29)

madártej

sz_r_ncs_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

szerencsi

cs_k_l_d_ *f_n_m!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

csokoládé finom

d_ * m_r * n_m * sz_r_ncs_ !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

de már nem szerencsi!

s_jn_s*t_d_m!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

_l_d_ *_z * _g_sz * v_l_g !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

eladó az egész világ

n_ncs_n*_nny_*p_nz_m...


----------



## dócsland (2008 December 29)

nincsen annyi pénzem
v_n*_gy*_lm_m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

van egy álmom

_lm_s_l_d ?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

elmeséled?

_lf_l_jt_n_*_*f_n_c___k_t!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

elfelejteni a ***ció/á -kat ?

sz_b_d * _ * g_zd_ !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

szabad a gazda!

*elfelejteni a föniciaikat!*
(pénz miatt...)


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

N_ncs * _j * f_l_dv_ny!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

Nincs új feladvány!

m_gpr_b_ln_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

megpróbálni

gy_k_r_ln_


----------



## John Lenin (2008 December 29)

elhúzás

gy-jt-gy-r-ty-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

gyújtógyertya

p_t_rd_


----------



## Angkor (2008 December 30)

petárda

h_sk_nz_rv


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

huskonzerv

s_k*v_rsl_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 30)

sok virsli

g_nm_n_p_l_lt * sz_j_b_l


----------



## npkata (2008 December 30)

génmanipulált
p_rt_d_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> sok virsli
> 
> g_nm_n_p_l_lt * sz_j_b_l


génmanipulált *szójából Ez kimaradt..*


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 30)

npkata írta:


> génmanipulált
> p_rt_d_l_


 
pártüdülő

n_szt_lg__ (?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

nosztalgia

_ml_k_z_s


----------



## Hozola (2008 December 30)

emlékezés


sz_rz_t_sr_nd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

szerzetesrend

_rt_kr_nd


----------



## John Lenin (2008 December 30)

értékrend

b_r_n_z_s


----------



## hei (2008 December 30)

boronázás
t_b_rn_k_l_m


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 30)

tabernakulum

k_r_zm_t_k_s_k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

Karizmatikusok

L_l_ss_lt * _ * g_p_m?


----------



## cicakiralyno (2008 December 30)

Lelassult a gépem?

k-p-sz-á-k-c-a


----------



## John Lenin (2008 December 30)

káposztáskocka

r_t_c__sk_p_


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 30)

rotációskapa

m_g_nh_ngz_*n_m*l_h_t (cicakirálynő!)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 30)

magánhangzó nem lehet 

f_rg_t_k_nyv


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

forgatókönyv

sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

szellemjárás

h_f_v_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

hófúvás

s_pr_g_t_s


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

söprögetés

_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

söprögetés (vagy sepregetés)

h_l_p_t_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

hólapátolás

n_h_z*m_nk_


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

hólapátolás

_k_d_lym_nt_s_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

akadálymentesítés

k_zl_k_d_sb_n


----------



## kolibrii (2008 December 30)

kozlekedésben
k_rcs_ly_p_ly_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

korcsolyapálya

p_ly_v_l_szt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

pályaválsztás

p_rv_l_szt_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

párválasztás

l_g_nyb_cs_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

legénybúcsú 

s_k_r_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

sikeres

l_g_nyb_cs_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

M_g_ld_tt_k


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

megáldottak

gy_rty_sz_nt_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 30)

gyertyaszentelés
legénybúcsú

p_t_rd_


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

petárda

f_lv_ll_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 30)

felvállalhatatlan

k_l_ndv_gy_


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

kalandvágy 


f_lt_m_d_tt


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

Bocs, a jó válasz:

kalandvágyó

f_lt_m_d_tt


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

föltámadott

sz-lv-szt-r


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

szilveszter

d_zs_l_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

dőzsölés
m-r-k-n-k(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

már akinek

m_rt_kk_l


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

mértékkel

f_g_dk_z_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

fogadkozás
-gy-d-l


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

egyedül

k_nf_tt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

konfetti

d_rr_n_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

durranás
p-zsg-


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

pezsgő

b_nt_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

bontás
-br-nl-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

ébrenlét

_lm_d_z_s


----------



## jocó71 (2008 December 30)

ébrenlét s n a


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

álmodozás
sz-lv-szt-rk-r(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

szilveszterkor

_kk_r_s


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

akkoris
h-jn-l-g


----------



## jocó71 (2008 December 30)

álmodozás a_a_o_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

jocó71 írta:


> álmodozás a_a_o_



légyszí, figyelj jobban..., nem helyes a beírásod...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

bellus írta:


> akkoris
> h-jn-l-g



hajnalig

r_gg_l_g


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

reggelig
v-rr-d-t-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

virradatig

j_k_dv_ _n


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

jókedvűen

n-mb-zt-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

nembiztos

b_zt_s!!


----------



## bellus (2008 December 30)

biztos!
m-r-k-n-k.......


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

márakinek

t_bbf_l_k_pp_n * l_h_t * j_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

nagyon hosszú

m_ly_n *_z *_d_j_r_s?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

milyen az időjárás?

h_d_g


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

hideg

_tt *_s* n_gy_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

itt is nagyon 

_gysz_v_zz_nk!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

Eniko05 írta:


> itt is nagyon
> 
> _gysz_v_zz_nk!


 
úgy szavazzunk? szabad a gazda!

_r_dm_nyt_l_ns_g....


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 31)

eredménytelenség

h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## jocó71 (2008 December 31)

hajszárító
k_l_p_cs


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 31)

kalapács

t_kgy_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

tökgyalu

_r__szk_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

íróeszköz

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

kalamáris

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

palatábla

_r_d_ _k


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

íródeák

_gr_*cs_ll_g_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

Egri csillagok

r_g_ny_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

regényíró

G_rd_ny_ *G_z_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

Gárdonyi Géza

j_n_cs_r


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 31)

janicsár

T_r_kv_l_g
M_gy_r_rsz_g_n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 31)

Törökvilág Magyarországon


k_p_t_l_zm_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

kapitalizmus

gy_z_d_l_m


----------



## gyicu (2008 December 31)

győzedelem

b_r_tv_h_b


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

borotvahab

zs_l_tp_ng_


----------



## gyicu (2008 December 31)

zsiletpenge

k_s_rf_n_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

kosárfonás

sz_rt_l_n_t_s


----------



## gyicu (2008 December 31)

szőrtelenítés

f_lm_l_g_sz_k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 31)

felmelegszik

m_l_gh_z_ss_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

melegházasság

g_szt_st_l_ns_g


----------



## gyicu (2008 December 31)

melegházasság

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 31)

nászéjszaka

sz_z_ss_g


----------



## Bartuska (2008 December 31)

nászéjszaka

k_r_k_szt_lb_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2008 December 31)

szüzesség
kerekasztalbeszélgetés

_t_lh_rd_


----------



## Bartuska (2008 December 31)

ételhordó

s_v_ny_t_d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

savanyútüdő

v_r_sh_rk_


----------



## Bartuska (2008 December 31)

véreshurka

b_n_n_lt_tv_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

banánültetvény

b_n_nh_j


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

banánhéj

_l* l_h_t* cs_szn_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 31)

El lehet csúszni

b_l_s_t_ * _szt_ly


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

baleseti osztály

cs_k*m_*n_!!!!!


----------



## Siera (2008 December 31)

csak me ne!

_b_h_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

ebihal

_nk_bb * l_gy_n * p_nty !


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 31)

inkáb legyen ponty
d_ p_zsg_ _sh_zz_


----------



## anlikar (2008 December 31)

inkáb legyen ponty
d_ p_zsg_ _sh_zz_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

de pezsgő is hozzá

b_ld_g * _j * _v_t !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

Boldog Új Évet!

k_v_n_k*m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 31)

Kívánunk Mindenkinek!

B_k_ss_g_t-*_g_szs_g_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

békességet igazságot

h_l * v_n *_z * _g_zs_g ?!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

hol van az igazság?

h_t *n_m *_tt!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

hát nem itt !

_z * v_sz_nt * t_t_ !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

ez viszont tuti

l_h_t*_tt *_s


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

lehet itt is

n_m*v_gy_k*_pt_m_st_..


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

nem vagyok optimista
l_h_tn_l!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

lehetnél!

t_l_n*j_bb*l_nn_...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

talán jobb lenne

m_rt * m_st * n_m * _z ?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

mert most nem az?

b_z_ny *n_m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

bizony nem

_s * m_ _rt * n_m ?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

és miért nem?

g_nd_m* _g_n* s_k...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

gondom iden sok

h_ * m_g_szt_d * k_v_s_bb * l_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

ha megosztod kevesebb lesz..
t_d_m *_s*_g_z...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

tudom és igaz

_kk_r * k_zdh_t_d !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

akkor kezdheted!

j_v_*_vb_n..


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

jövő évben

_z * m_r * n_ncs * m_ssz_


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

az már nincs messze

_gy *_g_z!


----------



## pekte (2008 December 31)

így igaz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

pekte írta:


> így igaz


 

És a kérdésed ?:mrgreen:


----------



## csutak9 (2008 December 31)

hegyekel írta:


> mert most nem az?
> 
> b_z_ny *n_m


bizony nem
B_ld_g*_j*_v_t*K_v_n_k*M_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

Boldog úiévet kívánok Mindenkinek !

_zt * k_v_n_m * N_k_d * _s !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

ezt kívánom neked is!!!

cs_tl_k_z_!!!


----------



## cola (2008 December 31)

csatlakozz!!!
ö_ö_m_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

örömmel (?)

_z * j_ !!!


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 31)

hegyekel írta:


> ezt kívánom neked is!!!
> 
> cs_tl_k_z_!!!


csatlakozz!!!

m_ss_lh_ngz_*k-ll


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

mássalhangzó kell

n_gy* _ *t_*_g_z_d!!!(bocsi)


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 1)

mássalhangzó kell
nagy a te igazad 

sz_b_ly_sm_rt_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

szabályismertető

h_ _b_v_l_s_g


----------



## jocó71 (2009 Január 1)

Hiábavalóság
Sz_m_r_e_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

szemérmesség

k_dv_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 1)

kedvesség

_j
_v
_j
r_m_ny_k


----------



## jocó71 (2009 Január 1)

Repülőgép
M_c_m_c_ó


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 1)

Wulfi írta:


> kedvesség
> 
> _j
> _v
> ...


 
a repülőgép mire válasz??? (Micimackó)


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

t_rs_s_t_z_s


doki


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

társasutazás

b_bl__gr_f__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 1)

társasutazás
bibliográfia

v_rm_rs_kl_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

vérmérséklet

_rn_m_nt_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 1)

ornamentika

m_nd_n_v_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

mondanivaló

st_kk_d_sz


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

stukkódísz

k_r_szt_z_d_s


doki


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

kereszteződés

_t_n *_tf_l_n...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

úton útfélen

j_n * _ * k_ny_r !


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

(Vigyázz Malvin) jön a kanyar!


m_szt_d_n


doki


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 1)

doki
b_t_gv_gy_k


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

Anlikar!

T_nyl_g s_jn_l_m, h_gy b_t_g v_gy, d_ _ f_l_dv_ny m_g m_nd_g:


m_szt_d_n


doki


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

masztodon 
_sl_ny


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

őslény --- v_l_b_n


doki


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

őslény

f_ssz_l__


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

őslény és fosszília, valóban mindkettő...

Az új:

p_r_l_l_p_p_d_n


doki


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

v_l_b_n - valóban
f_ssz_l__ - fosszilia
l_p_t_k


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

Alig tudom követni ezt az őrült pörgést...


lopótök.

A feladvány még mindig:

p_r_l_l_p_p_d_n


doki


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

paralelopipedon
h.x.m.t.r


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

hexameter
gy_gyt_rn_sz


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

gyógytornász
cs.hk.l.p


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

Dokikám!ez kifogott rajtam
légyszi áruld el a megfejtést.köszike

k_mp_t_b_l_s


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

kompatibilis
csehkelep/torna műszó/


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

l_l_kv_nd_rl_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 1)

lélekvándorlás

_s_k * a * h_!!!


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

esik a hó
n.l.n., m.g, n.m, .s.k


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

Ahogy crocc írta: kompatibilis (összeillő, összekapcsolható)


Esik a hó!

h_l?


doki


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

hol
n.l.nk, r.gg.l, .t., .s.k


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

nálunk reggel óta esik
n.l.nk m.sf.l m.t.r.s h. v.n


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

nálunk másfél méteres hó van /alig hiszem/
f.rt.tl.n.tv.


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

nálunk másfél méteres hó van

M_rr_ v_n _z _ n_l_nk?


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

fertőtlenítve

k_m_zs_l_z


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

kimazsoláz (ha a merre van az a nálunk nem játszik ...)

_r_ _ spl_k_t


doki


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 1)

óriásplakát
p-h-nt-t-


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

pihentető


m_csk_j_j


doki


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

macskajajj
Merre van az a nálunk? Bartuska ott vagyon a jobb sarokban, hogy honnan írok 
mellesleg az a másik kifogott rajtam 
v.ll.m.ss.n


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

villamossín
sz.ndr.m.


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

szindróma
t.l.f.nk.zp.nt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

telefonközpont

_d_cs_l_s


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

adócsalás
p.rt.k.ll.k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

pertukellék, pártakellék, portakellék 

v_r_gk_t_


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

virágkötő
Partikellék volt az elképzelésem.
.lm.b.jn.ks.g


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

sztem crocc feladványa: partikellék.

crocc te jössz!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

elmebajnokság

k_r_szr_jtv_ny


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

doktorur tied a pont
keresztrejtvény
h.l..d.s


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

keresztrejtvény

k_r_szt_s * v_p_r_


doki


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 1)

keresztes * vipera

m_r_gf_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

méregfog

_b_ _


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

keresztes vipera
n.m, .r, m.nd.g, m.g.l.zn.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 1)

oboa

h_g_d_t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

hegedűtok

f_v_l_


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

fuvola

_rm_t_zs


doki


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

ermitázs
n.gyz.n.k.r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

ermitázs
nagyzenekar

_gy_tt_s


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

együttes


m_szl_r_k_d_s


doki


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

mészlerakódás??

_gy_r_lm_sz_s_d_s


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

az biza ...

agyérelmeszesedés

k_ll_nty_


doki


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

kallantyú
v.r.gp.l.nt.z.s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

virágpalántázás

t_l_n ??


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

virágpalántázás

sz_l_k_cs_l_s


----------



## csutak9 (2009 Január 1)

Azt kívánom Neked is !
K_sz_n_m.R_m_l_m,t_nyl_g*_z*_s*l_sz!


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

szőlőkacsolás

b_kszm_rk_z_s


doki


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

doktorur írta:


> szőlőkacsolás
> 
> b_kszm_rk_z_s
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

boxmérkőzés

T_ k_s h_m_s

n_m_s p_n_sz


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 1)

Te kis hamis
nemespenész

h_lv_cs_r_


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

halvacsora
m.gy.k, .l.dn.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

megyek aludni

Sz_kr_t_sz


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 1)

megyek aludni

_jf_l_ * m_l_t_z_s


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 1)

éjfél, mulatozás
l..n.rd., d. v.nch.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

crocc írta:


> éjfél, mulatozás
> l..n.rd., d. v.nch.


Leonardo da Vinci

*Él még a kérdésem! *Sz_kr_t_sz


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

Szokratész

_d_ssz__sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

Odisszeusz

b_ly_g_s__...


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

bolyongásai? ha igen kimaradt az n, ha nem akkor bocsi

v_t_rl_sh_j_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

Bartuska írta:


> bolyongásai? ha igen kimaradt az n, ha nem akkor bocsi
> 
> v_t_rl_sh_j_


 
vitorláshajó

Igen, *kimaradt véletlenül--* és köszönöm!

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## csutak9 (2009 Január 1)

Bartuska írta:


> bolyongásai? ha igen kimaradt az n, ha nem akkor bocsi
> 
> v_t_rl_sh_j_


vitorláshajó
j_*sz_l_kk_l*h_l_d


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

jó szelekkel halad

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

katamarán

t_ng_r_ cs_ll_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

tengeri csillag

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

tavirózsa

l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

levelibéka

_d_j_sl_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

időjósló

sz_r_zf_ld_ ff_nz_v_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

bocsi,kimaradt egy magánhangzó _ff_nz_v_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 1)

szárazföldi offenziva
cs_t_h_j_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

csatahajó

v_szt_gz_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

vesztegzár

R_jt_*J_n_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 1)

Rejtő Jenő

p_nyv_r_g_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

ponyvaregény

s_k_n*sz_r_t_k!


----------



## Siera (2009 Január 1)

sokan szeretik!

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

kecskebéka

f_lm_sz_tt *_*f_r_...


----------



## Siera (2009 Január 1)

felmászott a fára...

k_t_n__*t_m_szp_nt


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 1)

katonai támaszpont

_p_c_h_ntm_d_r


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

Apácahantmadár (szép feladvány!)


_ _ d_t_r


doki


----------



## istvanszilagyi (2009 Január 1)

auditor

n_pk_t_r_s


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

napkitörés

f_gy_ll_f_ly_d_k


doki


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

fagyállófolyadék

t_m_gk_zl_k_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

tömegközlekedés

s_ly_m m_d_r


----------



## istvanszilagyi (2009 Január 1)

sólyom madár

t_ng_l_c


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

tengelic

_ _ g_n_ _


doki


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

tengelice

_l_k_lk_l_c__


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

Eugénia

__d_t_r__m


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

Bartuska most melyik a kérdés?

11121 v. 11122


doki


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

Bartuska írta:


> tengelice
> 
> _l_k_lk_l_c__


előkalkuláció...(megfejtésem..)

__d_t_r__m Bartuska kérdése


----------



## vakmalac (2009 Január 1)

jó játékot kivánok mindenkinek!

n-t-s m-k-l-s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

Mea culpa...kicsit elcsúszott,mert olyan szuperek vagytok,hogy mindig megelőztök


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

Köszönjük,Neked is
netes Mikulás

P_r_d_cs_m_s k_p_szt-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

11122-re még nincs megfejtés :

__d_t_r__m


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

akkor rövidre zárva:

auditórium és paradicsomos káposzta


r_v_dz_rl_t


doki


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

rövidzárlat

z_rz_v_r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

rövidzárlat

_r_m_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

zűrzavar


__r_p__ _n__


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

11131: áramütés
11132: EU (Európai Unió)
de ne legyen, hogy egyszerre két feladvány fut ...


_ _ t _ n _ m _ _


doki


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

*autonómia*

_gysz_r *t_*m_jd* m_s


----------



## nickwearby (2009 Január 1)

MEGO: egyszer te majd más

új feladvány:

gr_f_tc_r_z_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 1)

grafitceruza

_c_lh_ng_rm_


----------



## inari (2009 Január 1)

acélhengermű

sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 2)

szilvapálinka

_l_ktr_d__gn_szt_k_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 2)

elektrodiagnosztika

_nk_f_l_gr_f


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 2)

enkefalográf

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## arsi6011 (2009 Január 2)

nyakkendő

t_h_rh_rd_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 2)

teherhordó
v_nt_t_ k_cs_


----------



## arsi6011 (2009 Január 2)

vontatókocsi

p_r_f_r__


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 2)

periféria
k_lt_r_l_t


----------



## inari (2009 Január 2)

nyakkendő

t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## inari (2009 Január 2)

kultúrélet

t_en_g_rp_rt


----------



## inari (2009 Január 2)

tengerpart

v_ll_nyb_r_tv_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

villanyborotva

j_ *m_n_s_g_*l_gy_n!


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 2)

jó minőségű legyen!

t_v_s*m_gf_g_lm_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

téves megfogalmazás

h__ny_s*t_d_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 2)

hiányos tudás

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

megszentségtelenített

h_ssz_*sz_*_z!


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 2)

hosszú szó ez!

j_l_nt_sm_gk_l_nb_zt_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

jelentésmegkülönböztetés

k_rh_lyl_v_s


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 2)

korhelyleves
t.l.f.nc.ll.


----------



## Ildi001 (2009 Január 2)

telefoncella


h.z.b.l.


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 2)

házibuli
v.s.t.sk.kt.l


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 2)

vasutaskoktél

j_l_nt_sm_gk_l_mb_zt_t_s


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 2)

jelentésmegkülönböztetés
v.h.rf.lh.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

viharfelhő

gy_l_k *_z*_g_n...


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 2)

gyűlik az égen
.s*v.ll.m*c.k.z.k*.*s.r.n*h.ll.*.s.cs.pp.k*k.z.tt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 3)

és villám cikázik sűrűn hulló esőcseppek között


_ * h_ * k_v_r * p_lyh_kb_n * h_ll....


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 3)

a hó kövér pelyhekben hull
_s j_gcs_p_k l_gn_k


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 3)

és jégcsapok lógnak

m_st_nt_l m_nd_t_k_t _r_nk?


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 3)

mostantól mondatokat írunk?

sz_v_k_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 3)

mostantol mondatokat irunk?
_z f_l_sl_g_s!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

szavakat

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 3)

az fölösleges

_gy_t_rt_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

egyetértek

k_ntl_v_s_g


----------



## ladiva (2009 Január 3)

kintlévőség
K_r_c_o_y_a


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 3)

korcsolya

__d__nc__


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

audiencia

sz_p *R_m_b_n!


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

szép Rómában!

k-zcs-kk-l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

kézcsókkal

n_szt_lg_ _


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

nosztalgia
r-m-nt-k-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 3)

nosztalgia

_lk_h_l m_m_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

romantika
alkoholmámor

r_sz_g_sk_d_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

részegeskedő
-lk-h-lm-nt-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

alkoholmentes

l_m_n_d_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

limonádé
-nt--lk-h-l-st-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

antialkoholista

p_l_nk_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

pálinka

v-r-sb-r


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

vörösbor
f_s_szt_d_kt_t_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

vörösbor

c_c_c_l_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

fasisztadiktatura
cocacola

n-r-ncsl-


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

narancslé
b_z_k_l_sz


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

Narancslé

k-ljf-lj-ncs-


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

keljfeljancsi
b-g-cs-g-


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

búgócsiga
sz_m_t_g_ppr_c_ssz_r


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

Búgócsiga

h--s-s


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

számítógépprocesszor

m-gn-t-f-n


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

magnetofon
h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

hurkatöltő

t-llb-t-t


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

tollbetét
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

billentyűzet

p-rn-h-z-t


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

párnahuzat
sn_ _p_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

snoopy??

p-p-rl-p


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

papírlap
p_pr_k_j_ncs_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

milánói makaróni

-ksz-rt-kn-s


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

paprikajancsi

-ksz-rt-kn-s


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

ékszerteknős
_ngy_lb_r


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

angyalbőr

k-scs-ll-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

kiscsillag

f_ _sty_k


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

fiastyúk

t-nkcs-pd-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

tankcsapda

l_nct_lp


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

lánctalp

l-dt-lp


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

lúdtalp

_sz_h_rty_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

úszóhártya

k-rt-n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 3)

karton

cs_r_ _kc_ _


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

csereakció
k-r-cs-ny*-t-n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 3)

karácsony után

m_nk_ _gy_ * _l_ _d_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

munkaügyi előadó

p_nzv_rd_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

pénzverde

p-nzh-m-s-t-s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 3)

pénzverde

b_ _lv_szt_s


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 3)

pénzhamisítás

b_ _lv_szt_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

beolvasztás

--r-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 3)

euró
j_jd_j_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

jajdejó

v_l_m_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

valami
b-jgl-


----------



## inari (2009 Január 3)

bejgli

v-r-sb-r


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

vörösbor

p-m-kl-


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 3)

pumukli
f.h.s.b


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

fahasáb

l-ngl-v-g


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

lánglovag

k--l-j


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

kőolaj

l-ngl-v-g


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

lánglovag

r-g-szt-sz-l-g


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

a sajátodra írsz?


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

Már írtam a tiedre, csak közben te visszaírtad ugyanazt. Gondoltam, újraindítom...


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

ragasztószalag
n-m*b-j


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

nem baj

k-sz-n-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

köszönöm

sz_v_s_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

szivesen
k-rl-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

kérlek

_r_mm_l


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

örömmel

m-sk-r*-s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

máskor is
m-d-db-n*-ll


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 3)

módodban áll

sz--szt-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

sziasztok

_r_l_k*n_k_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

örülök neki
-n*-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

én is

m_nd_nk_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

mindenkor
n-m*h--b-v-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

nem hiábavaló

_r_k


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

órák
n-p-k*-v-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

napok, évek

_r_kk_v_l_s_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

örökkévalóság

m-nd-r-kk-


----------



## gizko52 (2009 Január 3)

mindörökké

_h_t_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

áhítat
m_s_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

misézés

v_zk_r_szt*v_n


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 3)

vízkereszt van

sz_r_k_zt_t__l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

szórakoztatóelektronika

sz_m_t_g_p_s*j_t_k_k


----------



## Ili7 (2009 Január 3)

számítógép játékok

sz_r_t_tl_n_l


----------



## h.editke (2009 Január 3)

számítógépes játékok
k_á_p_sz_t_st_sz_t_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 3)

h.editke írta:


> számítógépes játékok
> k_á_p_sz_t_st_sz_t_


 
á ??


----------



## dettyke66 (2009 Január 3)

leves


----------



## dettyke66 (2009 Január 3)

h.editke írta:


> számítógépes játékok
> k_á_p_sz_t_st_sz_t_


káposztástészta


----------



## dettyke66 (2009 Január 3)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kacsatojás
> 
> l_m_zl_v_s


lemezlovas


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 3)

dettyke66 írta:


> lemezlovas


dettyke, nézz már utána, hogy hogy kell ezt játszani!


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 3)

b.m.r.ng


----------



## kovasz (2009 Január 3)

kapar

H_ml_t

Hamlet


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

schererjani írta:


> b.m.r.ng



bumeráng

sz_b_ly_s_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

szabályosan

b_z_ny*_gy!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

bizony úgy

_d_f_gy_lv_


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 3)

odafigyelve

b.ssz.nt.sm.nt.s.n


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

bosszantásmentesen

_gy_s_n


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 3)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


 
A kiírásban nem pontok szerepelnek!


----------



## kollarkriszta (2009 Január 3)

repülőgép
f_dr_sz


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> bosszantásmentesen
> 
> _gy_s_n


 
ügyesen


fodrász

t.rt.sh.ll.m


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 3)

kollarkriszta írta:


> repülőgép
> f_dr_sz


Kriszta, figyelj oda, a repülőgép kinek a feladványa volt?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

tartóshullám

f_gy_lm_s_bb_n!


----------



## isolda (2009 Január 3)

figyelmesebben!

l__l_z_tt_n


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 4)

leelőzötten
m.g.mb.r.s.d.k


----------



## Sayitame (2009 Január 4)

megemberesedik
k_r_k_t_s


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 4)

kerekítés
c.p.f.z.


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 4)

cipőfűző

__t_m_n__


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 4)

autómánia

t.mpl.mt.r.ny


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 4)

templomtorony
f.f.r.g.s


----------



## BlackFairy (2009 Január 4)

fafaragás

S.t.m.ny


----------



## amarana (2009 Január 4)

sütemény

k.k.t.sz


----------



## amarana (2009 Január 4)

kaktusz

h.z.d.z.


----------



## amarana (2009 Január 4)

hazudozó

h.z.g.z.d.


----------



## amarana (2009 Január 4)

házigazda

k.r.m.a.k


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 4)

amarana írta:


> hazudozó
> 
> h.z.g.z.d.


házigazda
h-b-s *n-m*j-v-t-tt-l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

hibás nem javított

_l_f_rd_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

előfordul

f_gy_lm_tl_ns_gb_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

figyelmetlenségből

v_s_rn_p *m_g_nn_pl_s_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

vasárnap megünneplése

_nn_pn_p (csak 1 szó legyen...)


----------



## vomby (2009 Január 4)

ünnepnap

k_v_cs_ltv_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 4)

ünnepnap

_l_ktr_szm_g


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

elektroszmog

m.b.lt.l.f.n


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 4)

mobiltelefon

_t_mr_ _kt_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

atomreaktor

r_bb_n_s_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 4)

robbanása
m-t-rk-r-kp-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

motorkerékpár

b_ll_n_s


----------



## Osztrisz (2009 Január 4)

Ballonos
m_k_sk_


----------



## henna2 (2009 Január 4)

mókuska

gy_r_k_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 4)

gyerekek

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_t


----------



## henna2 (2009 Január 4)

haugságvizsgálat

l_lk__sm_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 4)

lelkiismeret

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## henna2 (2009 Január 4)

korallzátony

_ll_msz_b_ly


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

illemszabály

m.gh.rc.l.s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

meghurcolás

k_d_x


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 4)

kódex
m-gz-v-r-dv-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

megzavarodva

_l_k_dv_


----------



## fokati (2009 Január 4)

buék


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 4)

elakadva

t-nh-ls-l-t-


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

tonhalsaláta

gy.m.r.g.s


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 4)

gyomorégés

-gy-nr-h-


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 4)

egyenruha

m_gf_n_kl_tt_k


----------



## kisvihar (2009 Január 4)

megfeneklettek

_n m_gm_ndt_m


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 4)

én megmondtam

sz_r_k_zt_t__l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## kisvihar (2009 Január 4)

szórakoztatóelektronika

b_l_p_s d_t_m_


----------



## katkam19 (2009 Január 4)

belépésdátum
_n_gr_mm_


----------



## kisvihar (2009 Január 4)

anagramma

br_tt_ h_z__ t_rm_k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 4)

bruttó hazai termék,

sz_m_ly_ * j_v_d_l_m_d_


----------



## gazy (2009 Január 4)

személyi jövedelemadó

f_l_l_j


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 4)

fülolaj

t_r_m_t_s


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

térimitás
.pr.sz.nt.k


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 4)

aprószentek

f_rs_ng_ * _d_sz_k


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 4)

farsangi időszak

t_r_mt_s


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

teremtés

t.d.th.s.d.s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

tudathasadás

m__rt *_gy_n?


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 4)

tudathasadás

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 4)

miért egyen?

cs_d_l_mp_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

hegyekel írta:


> tudathasadás
> 
> m__rt *_gy_n?


 
*Ez előbb volt!kiss*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

*Atena:*
könyvespolc
csodalámpa

m__rt *_gy_n?


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 4)

miért igyon?

p_p_g_j

(bocsi, azt hiszem egyszerre küldtük


----------



## gazy (2009 Január 4)

papagáj

cs_dt_m_g


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 4)

csődtömeg

cs_ll_r_v_n_t_ll_t_r


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

csilláronventillátor

s-rg-b-rs-f-z-l-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

sárgaborsófőzelék

t_lt_tt*k_r_l_b_


----------



## Omma (2009 Január 4)

sárgaborsófőzelék

szerintem rossz volt az előző megfejtés (az n és a t között betű van )
, ugyhogy visszadobnám, mert érdekel.
cs_ll_r_v_n_t_ll_t_r


----------



## Omma (2009 Január 4)

töltött karalábé
cs_ll_r_v_n_t_ll_t_r


----------



## Ili7 (2009 Január 4)

Omma írta:


> sárgaborsófőzelék
> 
> szerintem rossz volt az előző megfejtés (az n és a t között betű van )
> , ugyhogy visszadobnám, mert érdekel.
> cs_ll_r_v_n_t_ll_t_r


 Igazad van,de nem lehet hogy a feladvány hibás?
csillárventillátor lenne szerintem


----------



## Ili7 (2009 Január 4)

tegnap egyszerre válaszoltunk ketten ,így az én feladványomra nem jött megoldás,így ismét felteszem

sz_r_t_tl_n_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

szeretetlenül

r_ssz*_rz_s


----------



## gazy (2009 Január 4)

szeretetlenül

Szerintem is csillárventillátor lett volna.

cs_ll_rv_nt_ll_t_r


----------



## gazy (2009 Január 4)

rossz érzés
h_jl_kt_l_nsz_ll_


----------



## Hannoka (2009 Január 4)

hajlektalanszallo
h_jr_ m_gy_r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 4)

hajrá magyar

__r_L_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

Bartuska írta:


> hajrá magyar
> 
> __r_L_t_


 
Nem tudom! Nekem szabad a gazda!


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

auralátó

k_ng_r__rsz_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

kenguruerszény

f_rd_k_r_

(Köszönöm, ügyes vagy!)


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 5)

Ili7 írta:


> Igazad van,de nem lehet hogy a feladvány hibás?
> csillárventillátor lenne szerintem



Bocsánat, valóban csillárventillátor volt a megfejtés


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 5)

fürdőkúra

j_v_d_l_m_gy_nl_tl_ns_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

jövedelemegyenlőtlenség

v_lt_z_s_k


----------



## machobymb (2009 Január 5)

változások

v_n_tsz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

vonatszerencsétlenség

sz_m_t_sk_k_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 5)

szemeteskuka

r_ndsz_rl__r__d_tb_z_s


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

rendszerleíróadatbázis

m_n_szt_r_ln_k_h_v_t_l


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 5)

miniszterelnökihivatal

cs_p_ncs_kl_gv_r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 5)

csupáncsaklégvár? egybeírva?

__r_d_n_m_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 5)

aerodinamikus
sp_rt_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

sportoló

f_lh_jt__r_


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

felhajtóerő

k_ny_l_tk_zt_t_s


----------



## Atena (2009 Január 5)

aerodinamikus

k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 5)

kelkáposztafőzelék

_p_k_l_psz_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

apokalipszis

v_l_gm_nd_ns_g


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 5)

világmindenség

c_r_z_h_gy_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 5)

világmindenség
ceruzahegyező

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 5)

napfelkelte

sz_m_r_m_sz*f_gg_k_rtj_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 5)

szemiramisz függőkertje
j-*h-ssz-*f-l-dv-ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

jó hosszú feladvány
C_l_ss__m


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 5)

Colosseum
Tr-v-*k-t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

Trevi kút

_kr_p_l_sz


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 5)

Akropolisz
R-m-


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 5)

Róma

_gy
_j
V_l_nc_b_n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 5)

egy 
éj
Velencében

__rt_r_p_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

aortarepedés

sz_vh_l_l *l_h_t

reni2311 megfejtése: szerelmes vagyok..

*Még mindig az előbbi a megfejteni való!*


----------



## reni2311 (2009 Január 5)

sz_r_lm_s v_gy_k


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 5)

szerelmes vagyok


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 5)

k_r_s_k v_l_m_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

fzkgabi írta:


> szerelmes vagyok


 
már Te is? Megfejtés után légyszíves új szót írni, vissza kell nézni a szabályt!


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 5)

szivhalal lehet
k_r_s_k v_l_m_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

keresek valamit

t_l_lj*_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

találj is

h_tf__*m_nk_r_nd


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

hétfői munkarend

n_h_z*n_p


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 5)

nehéz nap
n_k_m m_g _gy h_t sz_b_ds_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

nekem még egy hét szabadság

_z*j_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

az jó

sz_r_ncs_s*v_gy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

szerencsés vagy

m_nd_nk_*l_h_tn_


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 5)

mindenki lehetne
l_gy_n 
_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

legyen is

n_m *b_zt_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 5)

nem biztos

b_n_lk_v_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

bűnelkövető

b_nt_t_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 5)

büntetés

h_l_lr__t_lt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

halálraítélt

sz_r_k_zt_t_*m_s_r


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 5)

szórakoztató műsor

-r-mk-t-r-s


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 5)

örömkitörés

k-r-r-m


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 5)

káröröm

__d__v_z__l_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

audiovizuális

_nt_rn_t*_ssz_k_tt_t_s


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 5)

internet összeköttetés

_lm_nyf_rd_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

élményfürdő

M_r_h_l_m


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

Mórahalom

K_k_ll_v_rm_gy_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

Küküllő-vármegye

_lj_tsz_tt_k


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

eljátszottu(á)k

m_gj_l_n_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

megjelenítés

l_l_mb_z_d_s


----------



## Optimista (2009 Január 6)

lelombozódás

r_m_nyt_lj_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

reményteljes

r_m_nyv_szt_tt


----------



## Optimista (2009 Január 6)

reményvesztett

sz_m_rk_dsz?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

szomorkodsz?

k_cs_t


----------



## Optimista (2009 Január 6)

kicsit

m_g_ld_s?


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 6)

megoldás?

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## nickwearby (2009 Január 6)

mego: szamárlétra

új: m_gsz_ml_lh_t_


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 6)

megszámolhatatlan

j_nn_ _h_n_n


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

nickwearby írta:


> mego: szamárlétra
> 
> új: m_gsz_ml_lh_t_


 
megszámlálható

sz_b_ly_s_n!


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 6)

szabályosan
f.l.l.tl.ns.g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

felelőtlenség

f_l_l_ss_gt_d_t


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

felelősségtudat

_p_r_nc__s t_ng_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 6)

óperenciástenger
h-tm-rf-ld-scs-zm-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

hétmérföldescsizma

k_rt_f_rk_m_l_c


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 6)

kurtafarkumalac
cs.zm-sk-nd-r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

csizmáskandúr

B-bsz_m j_nk_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 6)

Babszem*Jankó
V-s-rr-*b-b-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

vasorrú bába

g_n_sz m_st_h_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 6)

gonoszmostoha
h-tf-j-*s-rk-ny


----------



## vomby (2009 Január 6)

f_h_rl_f__


----------



## vomby (2009 Január 6)

hétfejű sárkány a megfejtés
bocsi


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 6)

Fehér-ló fia
s-mm-*b-j


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

fehérlófia

_m_r_k__m_gy_r_


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 6)

semmi baj
f-st-*f-csk-


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 6)

amerikaimagyar


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 6)

az nem jó. bocs :-(


----------



## PZsuzska (2009 Január 6)

füsti fecske
g-r-gd-nny-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

görögdinnye

_szk_rb_ns_v


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 6)

aszkorbinsav

sz-rp-nt-n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 6)

szerpentin

_rg_n_m_zs_k_


----------



## sz.robert (2009 Január 6)

repülőgép

_z_rm_st_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

Bartuska írta:


> szerpentin
> 
> _rg_n_m_zs_k_


 
orgonamuzsika

f_gy_lm_s_bb_n


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 6)

ezermester

s_r_p_l_s


----------



## sz.robert (2009 Január 6)

bocsi, ezt elszúrtam, de itt nem velem van a baj szerintem, hanem a fórum felépitésével


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

sírepülés

j_*l_h_t


----------



## sz.robert (2009 Január 6)

a fórumokon a legelső lapon a legutolsó üzenet szokott lenni, nem pedig forditva, mint ahogy itt van, de majd csak megszokom


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 6)

jó lehet

v_s_rr_*b_b_


----------



## ushy (2009 Január 6)

repülőgép
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

schererjani írta:


> jó lehet
> 
> v_s_rr_*b_b_


 
I. megfejtés: vasorrú bába
II. megfejtés: palacsinta

b_sz_rk_ny


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 6)

boszorkány
v-rr-g-p


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

varrógép

_r__szt_l


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 6)

íróasztal

s_rg_r_g_cs_r


----------



## ushy (2009 Január 6)

sárgarigócsőr

m_j_mk_ny_rf_


----------



## darlingd (2009 Január 6)

majomkenyérfa


p_r_szth_jsz_l


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 6)

paraszthajszál

v_s_rr_b_b_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

vasorrúbába

k_t_l_d_gz_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

kötélidegzet

sz_p *_z *__t_d


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

szép az autód

m_r_ssz_msz_d


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

Máris szomszéd

K_szt_l_ny_*t_r


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 6)

Kosztolányi tér

sz_b__n_s


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 6)

szobainas

-lv-s-sz-m-v-g


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 6)

olvasószemüveg

sz_v_rv_nyh_rty_


----------



## goatom (2009 Január 6)

Szivárványhártya

g_mbh_l


----------



## Verona76 (2009 Január 6)

gömbhal
f_tr_ng


----------



## goatom (2009 Január 6)

fetreng

b_v_s_rl_l_st_


----------



## Verona76 (2009 Január 6)

bevásárlólista 
b_ll_g


----------



## Betti1117 (2009 Január 6)

billeg
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Verona76 (2009 Január 6)

matematika
l_b_jt


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 6)

billog vagy ballag
l_p_d_ő


----------



## Betti1117 (2009 Január 6)

léböjt, lepedő?
fr_nc__*_gy


----------



## Verona76 (2009 Január 6)

franciaágy
r_m_l_m


----------



## Ariette (2009 Január 6)

remélem
h_j_gy_r


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 6)

rémálom

sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## Verona76 (2009 Január 6)

hajógyár
szódabikarbóna
sz_m_t_l


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 6)

szemetel, szimatol

p_r_zs_k


----------



## Betti1117 (2009 Január 6)

szimatol
h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

Bftzls írta:


> szemetel, szimatol
> 
> p_r_zs_k


 
porzsák

sz_b_ly_s_n!!


----------



## goatom (2009 Január 7)

szabályosan!!

k_r_kb_t_r_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

kerékbetörés
sz-p*j-*r-gg-lt


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 7)

szép jó reggelt

k-p-cs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

kapocs

r_g_szt_


----------



## vegsone (2009 Január 7)

ragasztó

h_l_nc


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 7)

hólánc

d_rm_szt_*h_d_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

dermesztő hideg

g_zcs_pp_l *m_*l_sz?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

gázcsappal mi lesz ?

m_r * l_z_rt_k !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

már lezárták!

s_jn_s*_rz_m...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

sajnos érzem

p_l_t_k_ _* j_tsz_d_z_s_k


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 7)

politikai játszadozások

f_lf_t_n_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

felfűteni

g_zpr_gr_m


----------



## gaboca79 (2009 Január 7)

gőzprogram
k_r_k_n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 7)

karakán

k_n_k_l__ h_s_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

kánikulai*hőség

sz_k_z*j_l_l_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 7)

szóköz jelölés

b_r_ckl_kv_r_s*p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

baracklekváros-palacsinta
f-ncs-


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 7)

fincsi

t_p_szt_lt_m


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

tapasztaltam
cs-k*h-zl-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

csak hízlaló

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

fogyókúra
m-n-k(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

minek

cs_n_s_t_sk_nt


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

csinosításként
cs-n-s*v-gy......


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 7)

csinos vagy...

l_h_l_t*sz_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

lehelet szép
k-nny-d


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 7)

könnyed

k_s_cs_ll_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

kiscsillag
-k-n-k*v-n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

akinek van

n_k_m *n_ncs!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 7)

nekem nincs
k_ty_sk_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

kutyuska
s-k-t*v-sz-t-sz......


----------



## smuku (2009 Január 7)

sokat veszítesz
(nekem kettő van!)
n_m_tj_h_sz _s p_l_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 7)

németjuhász és puli

m_gk_s_r_d_k


----------



## Alex64 (2009 Január 7)

megkeseredik

_lm_sz_sz


----------



## evinc (2009 Január 7)

almaszósz

t_str_sz


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 7)

testrész

sl_szk_lcs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

sluszkulcs

_mm_b_l__z_r


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 7)

immobilizer (?)

g_zk_m_r_d_s


----------



## tankst (2009 Január 7)

gázkimaradás

c_nt_ny_r


----------



## Dervis (2009 Január 7)

cintányér

m_g_nt_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 7)

magenta

t_st_m_nt_m


----------



## tankst (2009 Január 7)

testamentum

d_bf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## hunor64 (2009 Január 7)

dobfelszerelés

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_t_k_rt


----------



## tankst (2009 Január 7)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségetekért

k_k_kkf_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 7)

kakukkfű

c_r_z__l_m


----------



## hunor64 (2009 Január 7)

ceruzaelem

_gr_rp_l_t_k_


----------



## tankst (2009 Január 7)

agrárpolitika

h_rd_t_sz_l_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 8)

hirdetőoszlop
SZ-p*j-*R-gg-lt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 8)

Szép jó Reggelt

k_cs_t * h_d_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

kicsit hideg

m_l_g_dj_nk


----------



## bokréta (2009 Január 8)

melegedjünk
H_t_k_ny_n


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

*h*atékonyan

k_sb_t_v_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

kisbetűvel ?

f_t_ss_l


----------



## Jaky (2009 Január 8)

fűtéssel

f_rr_ltb_rr_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

forralborral

gy_gy_ln_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

gyógyulni

k_b_rh_t_ *_kk_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

kibírható akkor
csemegeuborkával

gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

gyomorrontás

sz_m_v_rr_l *t__


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

szamovárral tea

f_rr_n


----------



## zsooofiii (2009 Január 8)

forrón

gl_b_l_z_c__


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 8)

globalizáció

f_ldt_rt_n_t


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 8)

földtörténet

_p_t_t


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

apetit (éhségcsökkentő tabletta)

g_tt_l_x


----------



## Toszori (2009 Január 8)

guttalax (valami tabletta, vagy mi)


_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

alvászavar

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## Toszori (2009 Január 8)

tudathasadás

k_k_pcs_lh__t_tl_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 8)

kikapcsolhatatlan

p-k-nt-r--


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

pikantéria

_ll_m_sv_z_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 8)

állomásvezető

f-g-d--r-


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 8)

fogadóóra
g-mk-p-cs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

gémkapocs

_r_tr_nd_z_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

iratrendező

__t_m_nt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

autómentő

m_nt_*h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## bettin (2009 Január 8)

mentőhelikopter

_l_ml_mp_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

elemlámpa

cs_t_rn_f_d_l


----------



## tankst (2009 Január 8)

csatornafedél

k_nyvj_lz_


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 8)

könyvjelző

t_ _f_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 8)

teafű
r-m-l-m(?)


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 8)

nem enged a szójátékokba vissza.....


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

remélem
kr_mpl_b_g_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

krumplibogár

v_sz_ly_s *r_v_r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 8)

veszélyes rovar

m_nd_l_v_g_s_ sz_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

mandulavágású szem

n_gy_n *sz_p


----------



## renta (2009 Január 8)

nagyon szép t-j-sb-gr-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

tejesbögre

r_gg_l_k_v_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

reggelikávé

k_s_st_


----------



## bettin (2009 Január 8)

kisüsti

_gy_sp_l_nk_


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 8)

kis üsti

p_l_n*_


----------



## Beysi (2009 Január 8)

pálinka?

m_d_z_


----------



## bettin (2009 Január 8)

medúza

k_p_sl_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 8)

képeslap
-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 8)

képeslap

k-k--b-b


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 8)

asztalterítő

k-k--b-b


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

medúza

t_j_tr_ndsz_r


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 8)

tejútrendszer

_*l_n_t_sz


----------



## bettin (2009 Január 8)

medúza

k_p_sl_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 8)

Norka80 írta:


> asztalterítő
> 
> k-k--b-b


 kakóbab
l-m-r-dt-l


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

bellus írta:


> kakóbab
> l-m-r-dt-l



lemaradtál

sz_rv_sm_rh_


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

musical1 írta:


> kis üsti
> 
> p_l_n*_



palánta

sz_l_zs_r


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

musical1 írta:


> tejútrendszer
> 
> _*l_n_t_sz



Atlantisz


m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 8)

szőlőzsír

k-p-v-g-s


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

Norka80 írta:


> szőlőzsír
> 
> k-p-v-g-s



kapavágás


cs_k_st_j


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 8)

csokistej

fl--r-d


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 8)

joszoka írta:


> Atlantisz
> 
> 
> m_t_m_t_k_



matematika

g__gr_f__


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

musical1 írta:


> matematika
> 
> g__gr_f__




geográfia


p-l-t-l-g-a


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

Norka80 írta:


> csokistej
> 
> fl--r-d




fluorid


t_r_k


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 8)

politológia

n--l-t-k-m


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

neolítikum

n_v_g_c__


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 8)

navigáció

-r-d-nd-


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

eredendő

b_nt_t_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

büntetés

sz_k_lr_tk_t_s


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

szakálritkítás

gy_r_kn_v_l_s


----------



## Alex64 (2009 Január 8)

gyereknevelés

K_r_ncsl_p_jt_


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 8)

Karancslapujtő

p_rg_t_r__m


----------



## Ramdac (2009 Január 8)

purgatórium

t_l_f_n_l


----------



## bigjolly (2009 Január 8)

telefonál

s_i_e_e_é_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 8)

szigetelés...kimaradt a z betű?vagy rossz a megfejtésem?

K_l_h_r_ s_v_t_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

Kalahári sivatag

Sz_h_r_b_n *t_v_g_l_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 8)

Szaharában tevegelés

__z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

oázis

v_nd_rp_h_n_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 8)

vándorpihenő?

_t__p__


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 9)

oázis

ny_k_t_k_rt


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 9)

Etiópia
nyakatekert

p-p-g-jk-r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

papagájkór

k_rcs_p_rt_kh_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 9)

korcsoportokhoz

_fj_s_g_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

ifjúsági

m_r_d_k_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 9)

maradékot

b_ _szt_n_


----------



## juhaszagi (2009 Január 9)

ifjúsági

r_nd_l_


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 9)

rendelő 

h_m_r_s_n


----------



## aquavitae (2009 Január 9)

hamarosan

h_p_h_


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 9)

hamarosan

K_v_l_


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 9)

hópihe

k_v_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

sumi írta:


> hamarosan
> 
> K_v_l_


 
kiváló

sz_b_ly_s_n *j_tssz_t_k!

*KÖSZI!*


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 9)

szabályosan játszatok !

pr_b_lt_m !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

próbáltam!

j_*l_sz *_kk_r!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 9)

jó lesz akkor

h_d_gfr_nt


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

hidegfront
m_t_ _r_l_g_ _


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 9)

meteorológia

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## nkatas (2009 Január 9)

szélcsend

v_rá_o_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

virágos 
vagy: virágok...

l_l__m


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

lelkem

r_c_pr_c_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 9)

nem liliom a megfejtés?

reciprocitás--jó kis magyar szó

__g__sz _st_ll_j_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

Augiász istállója

k_ld_kzs_n_rv_r_ss_jt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

köldökzsinórvérőssejt

*_ss_tk_t_t_s*


*Bartuska:nem liliom a megfejtés? DE, az*!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 9)

őssejtkutatás

__rt_sz_k_l_t

Köszi hegyekel


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

aortaszűkület

_g_szs_g_gy_*sz_ksz_v_k


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 9)

egészségügyi szakszavak

ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_m_llfr_kv_nc


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

egészségügyi szakszavak

m_v_s_k_z_l_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

művesekezelés

*d__l_z_s*

*joszoka*:ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_m_llfr_kv_nc 

nyaktekerészetimellfrekvenc


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

dialízis

c_r_n_gr_f__


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

coronográfia

m_gk_nny_b_l_sz_t_k_rg_g_ld_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

megkönnyeb*b*ülészetikörguggolda

ny_k_t_k_rt*sz_v_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

nyakatekert szavak

sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g_mr_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

szerencsétlenségemre

k_mpr_m_ssz_mk_pt_l_ns_g


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 9)

kompromisszumképtelenség

b_gr_cs_rd_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

bögrecsárda

s_rk_*k_csm_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

sarki kocsma

t_lp_n_ll_


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 9)

talponálló

b_f_l_jt_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 9)

búfelejtő

g_zp_f_g_sz_t_ t_v_l_k_d_nc


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

búfelejtő

k__d_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

gőzpöfögészeti tovalöködönc

*_fj_k_r_*_ml_k*


bernike78:k__d_t_s 
kiadatás


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

ifjúkori emlék

k__d_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 9)

kiadatás

k_k_sh_r_p_rk_lt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

kakasherepörkölt

cs_rk_p_pr_k_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 9)

csirkepaprikás /jaaj de éhes lettem.../

j_ht_r_s g_l_sk_ vagy sztr_p_csk_


----------



## AlesGy (2009 Január 9)

csirkepaprikás

m_gv_szt_g_th_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 9)

megvesztegethetetlenség

r_d__t_chn_k_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 10)

rádiótechnika

__t_n_z__


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 10)

eutanázia

_ng_d_ly_z_tt * _ngy_lk_ss_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

engedélyezett öngyilkosság

m_gt_lt_n-m!


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

megtiltnám

s-ksz-r-s-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 10)

sokszorosítás

v_dk_cs_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

vadkacsa

t-rn--r-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 10)

tornaóra

d_d_r_gv_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

dideregve

g-zk-z-n


----------



## Gelu (2009 Január 10)

gázkazán

t-ll-t-r-t


----------



## Gelu (2009 Január 10)

bocsi t-llt-rt-


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

tolltartó

h-t-r-d-


----------



## Gelu (2009 Január 10)

határidő

b-r-sz-t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

borászat

b_f_kt_t_s


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

befektetés

b-f-k-t-t-s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 10)

befeketítés

v_n_tsz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

vonatszerencsétlenség

--t-v-z-t-s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 10)

autóvezetés

m_gk_s_r_d_tt


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

megkeseredett

--t-m-t-


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 10)

autómentő

r_d___m_t_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

rádióamatőr

v_rs_nyz_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

versenyző

d-b--


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 10)

dobos

h_jt_v_d_sz_t


----------



## ewacska (2009 Január 10)

repülőgép
k_v_h_z


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 10)

kávéház

sz_n_j_no_b_g_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

szentjánosbogár
k-ty--g-t-s


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 10)

kutyaugatás

v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 10)

világítótorony

M_z_k_v_csh_z_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

Mezőkovácsháza
ny-gd-j-m-l-s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 10)

nyugdíjemelés

_lm_d_k*_*ny_m_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

álmodik a nyomor
s-jn-s*cs-k*-l-m


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 10)

sajnos csak álom

m__rt n_ l_h_tn_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

miért ne lehetne
t-l-n.....


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 10)

télen

ny_r_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

nyáron

d-*m-st*t-l*v-n


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 10)

de most tél van

_ _ r _ n _ _ t _ k _


doki


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 10)

aeronautika

__t_g_n_z_s


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 10)

autogénezés

f-gsz-v-s-d-s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 10)

fogszúvasodás bocsi,de autogenezis-re gondoltam...ez is tök jó

__n_z_c__


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 10)

ionizáció

Az új:

D _ _ D _ L _ TT _ S


doki


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 10)

diadalittas

cs_r_k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

cserekereskedelem

_szp_r_nt_ *sz_n_k *k_v_l_!!!!


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 10)

Eszperente szónak kiváló!!!

_szp_r_nt_ * m_s_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

eszperente mese

_z_r__*b_r_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

ozorai bíró ? 
nem biztos,hogy erre gondoltál...

h_n_s_t_ m_h_ly


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

honosítóműhely

_r_tts_g_v_zsg_


----------



## zergeboglar (2009 Január 11)

érettségivizsga
l-m-n-l-*f-l--


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

lamináló fólia

z_rl_tv_d_l_m


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Január 11)

zárlatvédelem
B_zt_s_t_t_


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

biztosítótű


ny_sz_rg_ k_sgy_r_k


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

Így pontosabb: ny_sz_rg_*k_sgy_r_k


----------



## nyiju (2009 Január 11)

Sziasztok!

nyöszörgő kisgyerek

sz_l_sl_v_l_ h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

széleslevelű harangvirág

szm_gr__d_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 11)

szmogriadó

f_ _ _ _ _ (5 magánhangzó!)


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

*fiaiéi (?)*

_l_k_l_g *j_*


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 11)

alakilag jó

k--br-nd-t-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

kiábrándító

k_h_ly_z_k


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 11)

kihelyezik

_v_t_sk_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

óvatoskodó

n_gy_n*f_l_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 11)

nagyon félős

v_n_tsz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

vonatszerencsétlenség

_lk_l__d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

alkaloida

g_rcs_ld_k *_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 11)

görcsoldók is

_l_t_r_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 11)

eltérő


----------



## fater0921 (2009 Január 11)

életerő

h-ngf-ld-b-z-kr-


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

hangfaldobozokra
_nt_psz_ch_t_k_m


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 11)

antipszichotikum

m_gy_r_s_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 11)

magyarosan
-lcs-gg-dv-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

elcsüggedve

sz_p_g_s_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 11)

szipogósan
-d-g-s-n


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 11)

idegesen

_lt_rn_t_v


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

alternatív

k__p_r_c__


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

kooperáció

__d_t_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

auditör

k_nyvsz_k_rt_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

könyvszakértő

_r_sz_kh_ll_m


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

erőszakhullám

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

játékszenvedély

n_tf_gg_s_g


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 11)

netfüggőség

b_l_nd_z_s


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

netfüggőség

f_l_d_tgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

bolondozás
_nc_kl_p_d__


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 11)

enciklopédia

__d__v_z__


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

audióvízió?
t_k_rcs_l_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 11)

tekercselő

m_z_g_p_sz


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 11)

mozigépész

l_ss_*sz_m_t_g_psz_r_lő


----------



## thira (2009 Január 11)

lassú?*számitógépszerelő

k_l_nd_r__m


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 11)

kalendárium

t_r_m_s_


----------



## kormoczi (2009 Január 11)

tiramisu

t_lt_t_ll


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

töltőtoll

m_gy_r*t_l_lm_ny


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

magyar találmány

k_mm_n_k_c__


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

kommunikáció

d_v_t_s *f_g_l_m


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

divatos fogalom

_s_ cs_l_k_d_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

ősi cselekedet

m_i*p_l_t_k_s_k*k_rm_nyz_sa_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 11)

mai politikusok kormányzása

_lt_rt _ k_rm_ny_ssz_k_t_ g-mbcs_kl_


----------



## kormoczi (2009 Január 12)

eltort a kormanyosszekoto gombcsuklo

h_z_b_l_


----------



## Vazquez (2009 Január 12)

házbéli

_gy*k_s_r_s*n_pl_j_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

kormoczi írta:


> eltort a kormanyosszekoto gombcsuklo
> 
> h_z_b_l_


 
megfejtés:*házibuli*

* " egy kosaras naplója (?)*


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 12)

b_r_sn_p:mrgreen:


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 12)

boros nép
-lk-l-m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 12)

borúsnap
alkalom 
k_v_t_l


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 12)

kivétel

j_r_gg_lt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 12)

jóreggelt
n_k_d _s
d_ m_st j_étv_gy_t!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 12)

neked is, de most jó étvágyat

l_bt_rl_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

lábtörlő

_l_tt*_*k_lcs!


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 12)

alatt a kulcs

v_gy*v_l_m_*_ly_s_i


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

vagy valami ilyesmi

f_l_g *h_z_mf__


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 12)

hegyekel írta:


> vagy valami ilyesmi
> 
> f_l_g *h_z_mf__



félig hazámfia

b_*k_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 12)

balkezes

_mm_nr_ndsz_r


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 12)

immunrendszer

K_r_á_m_de_c_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

Kárpátmedence

k_cs_t *v_gy_s_n*_rt_d!


----------



## pitypang26 (2009 Január 12)

Kárpátmedence

*_r_s_or_z_g*


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 12)

kicsit vegyesen írtad!

h_*cs_k*k_cs_t*a_k_r*n_m*b_j


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

kicsit vegyesen írtad !

l_h_t ,?


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 12)

sumi írta:


> kicsit vegyesen írtad !
> 
> l_h_t ,?


 
(nem) LEHET, itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni...

cs_ll_gk_pu


----------



## Omma (2009 Január 12)

csillagkapu

gy_r_k_gy


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

gyerekágy

_d_s *k_cs_*b_b_


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

édes kicsi baba

_r_ny_s


----------



## hani1977 (2009 Január 12)

aranyos

n_r_ncs


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 12)

narancs

f_k_l_j


----------



## hani1977 (2009 Január 12)

fékolaj

v_n_lz_


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

vonalzó

l_n_ _


----------



## hani1977 (2009 Január 12)

lénia

l_dt_ll


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

lúdtoll

f_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 12)

fiaiéi

-ng-d


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 12)

enged

t_t_n__m


----------



## Kékmadár (2009 Január 12)

repülőgép
z_zm_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

zuzmara

sz_r_z*t_l


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 12)

száraz tél

j-*l-nn-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

jó lenne

n_l_nk *_z*v_n!


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 12)

nálunk az van

-tt*f-h-r*-*t-j


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

itt fehér a táj

_s*h_ll*_*h_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

és hull a hó....

j_*n_kt_k!


----------



## Jollyroger (2009 Január 12)

jó nektek!

m_ssz_*_*ny_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

messze a nyár...

sz_r_t_m*_*t_l_t!


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 12)

szeretem a telet

-p-t--p-r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

építőipar

m_l_g*sz_b_b_l...


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

meleg szobából...

j_ n_zn_ _ t_l_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

jo nezni a telet...

sz_p*cs_ll_g_s*_z*_g!


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

szép csillagos az ég !

h_lk_n r_p_g _ t_z


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

hallkan ropog a tuz

m_gh_tts_g*_r_lk_d_k


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

meghittség uralkodik

m_g _d_k_nn h_lk_n h_ll _ h_


----------



## Dia muci (2009 Január 12)

még odakinn halkan hull a hó

sz_r_l_m _t_ls_ v_r_g


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

szerelem utolsó vérig

h_l _ t_rt_n


----------



## ansmann (2009 Január 12)

hal a tortán

Az egyik legszebb magyar festmény:
B_ncz_r Gy_l_: V_jk m_gk_r_szt_l_s_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

Benczúr Gyula: Vajk megkeresztelése

K_tt_n _gy n_dr_gb_n


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 12)

Ketten egy nadrágban

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

esthajnalcsillag

k_tt_t_r_t_


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 12)

kettétöreti 
k_gy_tl_n*h_d_g*v_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

kegyetlen hideg van

j_n*_*g_z?


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 12)

Jön a gáz

h_l_t _d


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 13)

halat ad

k_r_ng_


----------



## kormoczi (2009 Január 13)

keringo

l_v_l_z_ l_st_


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 13)

levelezőlista

b_ny_r_m


----------



## kormoczi (2009 Január 13)

banyarem 
l_g_szt_k_-m_n_dzsm_nt


----------



## Ili7 (2009 Január 13)

logisztikai menedzsment

r_h_sz_r_t_*k_t_l


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 13)

logisztikai menedzsment

_b__* sz_l_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 13)

ruhaszárító kötél

T-*s_m*_lsz_l*m_g?


----------



## Vazquez (2009 Január 13)

Te sem alszol még?

H_jr_*M_gy_r_rsz_g!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

Hajrá Magyarország !

_ * sz_ * k_v_s !


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 13)

jó szó kevés

h_l_zs_k


----------



## mgitta (2009 Január 13)

hálózsák
_l_ml_mp_


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 13)

elemlámpa

n_gyt_k_r_t_s


----------



## dojawalk (2009 Január 13)

nagytakarítás
h_l_zs_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

hálózsák

sz_r_ng_s


----------



## dojawalk (2009 Január 13)

szorongás
sz_rz_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

szerződés

b_nt_s *r_ssz!


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 13)

bontás rossz! (bántás)

n_nt_nd_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 13)

nintendó

_rh_j_


----------



## alaplap (2009 Január 13)

űrhajó

f_l_d_t


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 13)

feladat

sz_b_lyk_nyv


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

szabályköny (?)

gy_jt_m_ny


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 13)

gyűjtemény

t_ll_s_t_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 13)

tollasütő

c_rc_ss_nn_*j_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 13)

szabad a gazda nemtudom milyen játék?

f_lyt_t_l_g_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

folytatólagos
t-gn-p-l-tt


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 13)

tegnapelőtt

j_g_ny_f_ny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

jegenyefenyő

t_rp_ss_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

turpisság
-g-zm-nd-s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 13)

igazmondás

n_gy_tm_nd_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

nagyotmondás

sz-k-m-nd-s


----------



## agata1979 (2009 Január 13)

szókimondás

_b_d_d_


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

ebédidő

k-t-p-lt


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

katapult

v-d-szr-p-l-


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

vadászrepülő
p-n-ksz-b-


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 13)

pánikszoba

sz_m_t_g_pf_gg_s_g


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

számítógépfüggőség

l-v-z-t--ln-k


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> számítógépfüggőség
> 
> l-v-z-t--ln-k




Ez lehet, hogy két szó 


Segítek: szükség van rá pl egy lakógyűlésen.


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 13)

levezető elnök

h_jr_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

hajrá
dr-kk-r-k


----------



## endre62 (2009 Január 13)

drukkerek
b_jn_kv_r_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

bajnokverés
dr-kk-r-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 13)

drukkerek
f_c_ p_ly_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 13)

focipálya

d-*h-l*f-ci?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

de hol foci?

v_l_h_l*d_l_n....


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 13)

valahol délen...

sz_p*_st_t*_sz_kr_l


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 13)

Bartuska írta:


> valahol délen...
> 
> sz_p*_st_t*_sz_kr_l


 
szép estét északról

l_sz*m_g*m_l_g_bb*_s?


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 13)

lesz még melegebb is ?

p_n_kb_t_gs_g


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 13)

pánikbetegség

m__kb_l?


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 13)

miokból

n_m*n_k_m


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 13)

nem nekem

f__szt_lyv_z_t_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 13)

főosztályvezető

__r_d_n_m_k__


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 13)

aerodinamikai

h_r_mn_gy_d_s*_t_m


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 13)

háromnegyedes ütem

_gy_s m_g_ld_s


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


 
Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

h_p_h_


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

sumi írta:


> háromnegyedes ütem
> 
> _gy_s m_g_ld_s


 
ügyes megoldás


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


 
leves


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

_lv_sn_ j_


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

Nicole2003 írta:


> leves
> 
> h_h_t_


 
hahota


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

Széplak71 írta:


> k_r_k_t_r_



karikatúra

k-nd-ll-p-rk-ny


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

m_nny_rsz_g


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> karikatúra
> 
> k-nd-ll-p-rk-ny


 
kandallópárkány


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

h_rm_n__


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> hihető
> k_p_r


 
kopár


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

f_k_t_ v_n_t


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kapar
> 
> H_ml_t


 
Hamlet


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

J_zs_f _tt_l_


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 13)

feketevonat

_b_dl__szt_l


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kacsatojás
> 
> l_m_zl_v_s


 
lemezlovas


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

sumi írta:


> feketevonat
> 
> _b_dl__szt_l


 
ebédlőasztal


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

fényképezőgép

sz-rnysz-l-tt


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

f_ny_f_


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> fényképezőgép
> 
> sz-rnysz-l-tt


 
szörnyszülött


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> lemezlovas
> _nn_p_ly_s


 
ünnepélyes


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


 
repülőgép


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

f_c_nk_k_s


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> álarc
> m_nk_t_rs


 
munkatárs


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

fácánkakas
m-rh-r-p-


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

t_n_t_n_n_


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> fácánkakas
> m-rh-r-p-


 
marharépa


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

tanítónéni
-kt-nsz-m


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

Széplak71 írta:


> m_d_r_t_t_



madáretető

r-ngl-sz-lv-


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

ringlószilva


d__f_


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 13)

diófa.

_LM_H_B_R_D_TT


doki


----------



## tünde128 (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> madáretető
> 
> r-ngl-sz-lv-


 
ringlószilva lekéstem, 

ELMEHÁBORODOTT

c_ig_


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

elmeháborodott


_gy_f_rt


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 13)

elmeháborodott

sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 13)

elmeháborodott

sz_g_r_t_tt


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 13)

szigorított

p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

XtraP írta:


> elmeháborodott
> 
> 
> _gy_f_rt



agyafúrt


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

schererjani írta:


> szigorított
> 
> p_sk_t_t_k_rcs



piskótatekercs

t_rt_st_j - d_b_z


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> t_rt_st_j - d_b_z


 
tartóstej-doboz

_t_n_pl_


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

útinapló

k_ljf_ljj_ncs_


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> k_ljf_ljj_ncs_


 
keljfeljancsi

p_rc_k_r


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 13)

porcukor

v_jk_r_m_ll_


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

porcukor

t_zsd_c_p


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

schererjani írta:


> porcukor
> 
> v_jk_r_m_ll_



vajkaramella

sz_m_t_g_pb_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

tőzsdecápa

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> sz_m_t_g_pb_ll_nty_z_t


 
számítógépbillentyűzet


b_k_ncst_lpsz_g


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

bakancstalpszag 
m_r__r_m_t_


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

XtraP írta:


> tőzsdecápa
> 
> t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_



tengeralattjáró

j__jtsz_k_t !


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

Máriaremete

k_k_kkf_


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

csillus79 írta:


> j__jtsz_k_t !


 
J_ _jt N_k_d _s!


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 13)

kakukkfű

h_ldf_ny


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 13)

XtraP írta:


> J_ _jt N_k_d _s!



Upsz! Úgy látom, majdnem egyszerre írtunk. Nem baj, akkor megfejtem a tiédet is, de nem írok új szót, hogy ne fusson két szálon a játék
Jó éjt Neked is!


----------



## michiko (2009 Január 13)

holdfény

f_j_g_p


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 13)

fejőgép

l_lk_t_rs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

lelkitárs

f_h_r * h_ll_


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 13)

fehér holló

t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 13)

társasjáték

m_zd_ny


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

mozdony

f_l_sb_g_ly


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 13)

fülesbagoly

_nd__n_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

indiáner
k-r-n*r-gg-l


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Január 14)

korán reggel
sz-k-lyk-p-szt-


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 14)

székelykáposzta

_lm_sl_p_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 14)

almáslepény

m_l_g*k_v_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 14)

meleg kávé

h_d_g*s_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 14)

hideg sör

f_rr_lt * b_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 14)

forralt bor

r_gg_l *v_n*m_g!!!


----------



## agata1979 (2009 Január 14)

reggel van még!!!

t_j_s k_v_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 14)

tejeskávé

t_k_rt_j_ss_l


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 14)

tükörtojással

_n_k_nd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 14)

anakonda

k_gy_f_sz_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 14)

kigyófészek
_r__sk_gy_


----------



## tankst (2009 Január 14)

óriáskígyó
sz_lm_b_l_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 14)

szalmabála

_l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 14)

elektronika

k_zl_k_d_s_
k_._sz


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 14)

közlekedési káosz

_n_s * _s_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

ónos eső.
s-k-s *-t-k


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 14)

síkos utak
k_gy_l_m


----------



## fairygirl (2009 Január 14)

kegyelem

v_rv_t_l


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

vérvétel


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

-lm-d-z-s


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 14)

álmodozás
v_l_tl_n


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

véletlen

f_lh_b_r_d_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

felháborodás
m-g-l-g-d-s


----------



## süsüke (2009 Január 14)

megelégedés

f-rr-dr-t


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 14)

repülőgép
k_s_p_r_s


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 14)

forródrót
m_rc_p_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

marcipán
-p-rt-rt-


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 14)

epertartó :-D
-p-rt-rt-

:-D


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

epertorta
m-z-scs-k


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

mézescsók
m-rh-p-rk-lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

marhapörkölt
_l_pl_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

alaplé
sztr-p-csk-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

sztrapacska

cv_kk_dl_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

cvekkedli
p-pr-k-skr-mpl-


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 14)

epertorta
zs_bt_l_v_j


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

bellus írta:


> cvekkedli
> p-pr-k-skr-mpl-



paprikáskrumpli

_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 14)

paprikáskrumpli
t_z_lt_s_g


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 14)

aszaltszílva
s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

tűzoltóság

p_r_lt_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

aszaltszilva
k-ny-k-sm-ggy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

konyakosmeggy

cs_k_ny_sz_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

csokinyuszi
m-rc-p-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

marcipán

s_lth_l


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

sülthal
t-rp-h-rcs-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

törpeharcsa

h_l_szl_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

halászlé
m-rg-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

mérges

g_mb_


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 14)

gomba

_l_p_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

alapos
kr-mpl-v-r-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

krumplivirág

k_l_p_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

kalapos
n-gyk-b-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

nagykabát

zs_bm_tsz_


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 14)

zsebmetsző

z_ng_r_st_


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 14)

zongorista

k_m_ny_t_


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 14)

keményítő

v_t_rl_s


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 14)

vitorlás
sz_l_nn_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

szalonna
k-m-ny


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 14)

kemény
m_ln_sz_rp


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

málnaszörp
t-t-v-l-m-v-sz


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 14)

tetoválóművész
h_l_zs_k


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

tetoválóművész


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

hálózsák


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

tim82 írta:


> tetoválóművész
> h_l_zs_k


 hálózsák
m-n-d-kh-z


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

-t-mt-m-t-


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

menedékház
-lk-l-m


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 14)

menedékház
atomtemető
alkalom
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

m.szolar judit írta:


> menedékház
> -lk-l-m


 alkalom

n-*-rj*h-ly-s-g-k-t!


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

ne írj hülyeségeket!

l_nct_lp_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

lánctalpas
l-v-g-v-t-l


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 14)

lánctalpas
m_n_t_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

monitor
kl-v--t-r-


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 14)

klaviatúra
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

számítógép
w-bk-m-r-


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

webkamera

m_gn_t_f_n


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

magnetofon


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

-ls-h-t-ny


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 14)

Alsóhetény


N_m_sm_dv_s


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

Nemesmedves

gy_rsk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 14)

gyorskorcsolya

h_ll_mt_r_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 14)

hullámtörő
d-r-g-l-sk-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 14)

daragaluska

p_rt_z_n_kc__


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

partizánakció

k_nyh_sz_kr_ny


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 14)

konyhaszekrény

b_rn_m_dv_b_rl_ng


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

barnamdvebarlang

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## Szeki1 (2009 Január 14)

Csillagvizsgáló

j_v_b_l_t_s


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 14)

jövőbelátás

_r_nyh_rcs_g


----------



## hoandi (2009 Január 14)

jövőbelátás

k_p_szt_l_v_sd__t_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 14)

káposztalevesdiéta


_l_m_n__ml_b_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 15)

alumíniumlábas

m_g_ll
_z
_sz_m


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 15)

megáll az eszem

t_sk_r_d__


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 15)

táskarádió
k_sd_b_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

kisdobos

f_l_s_*k_sb_r_


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 15)

Hegyekel
a csillag elírás?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 15)

falusi kisbiró
h_rsz_lg_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

hírszolgáló (?)

k_zh_rr_ * t_t_t_k !


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

közhirré tétetik !

_ cs_ll_g _ sz_k_z !


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 15)

repülőgép
pr_gr_m


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

program

m_nt m_nd_g, m_st _s


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 15)

mint mindig most is
sz-m-r-t-j


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 15)

sz-m-r*t-j


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

szamár tej

_gy m_ r j_bb !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

így már jobb !

k_csk_ *s_jt


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 15)

kecske sajt

g_ly_l_b


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 15)

gólyaláb
m-g-ny-ss-g


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

magányosság

_g_szs_g_s_n _ln_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 15)

egészségesen

__r_


----------



## Zandra (2009 Január 15)

1x javítok: egészségesen élek

aero 

b_b_k_cs_i


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 15)

Zandra írta:


> 1x javítok: egészségesen élek
> 
> aero
> 
> b_b_k_cs_i


 
??


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 15)

babakocsi
gy-rm-k-gy


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

gyermekágy

_sm_t_lj_nk?


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 15)

ismételjünk?
t-l-*h-d-g-k


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

téli hidegek

c_t_r_z_n_k_r


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

citerazenekar

_sz_db_ j_t_tt?


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 15)

citerazenekar

__t_sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

autószerencsétlenség

f_l_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 15)

felelőtlenség

f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

figyelmetlenség

_dv_r__tl_ns_g


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

udvariatlanság

_szt_l_ns_g


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

esztelenség

sz_rt_l_ns_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 15)

szertelenség
m-d-r-ss-g


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

modorosság

_ll_mt_n_r_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 15)

illemtanári
v-s-lk-d-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

viselkedés

sz_b_ly_s


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

szabályos

sz_g_r_t_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

szigorított

k_zl_k_d_sb_n..


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

közlkedésben

_ll_mt_tk_r


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 15)

államtitkár

j_gp_nc_l


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 15)

*jegpancel*

a megfejtes: jegpancel


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 15)

k pr sl p ny


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 15)

kaproslepény


n--nf-ny


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 15)

neonfény

_v_gc_p_ll_


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 15)

üvegcipellő

sz-k-r-k-


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 15)

szókirakó

_d__m_l_s


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 15)

adoemeles


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 15)

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## N Adri (2009 Január 15)

levendula M zs r tt


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

levendula


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

mazsorett


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

sz_l_g_v_tó


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 15)

szalagavató

_r_tts_g_


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

érettségi


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

k_r_t


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 15)

keret

v_n_l___r_m_


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 15)

vaniliaaroma

k_v_t_l_s*t_h_ts_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 15)

kivételes tehetség

k_lt__*v_n_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

költői véna

v_rs_r_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 15)

versírás

v_l_szr_*v_rv_


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

válaszra várva


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

f_k_n_l


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 15)

fakanál


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 15)

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

borsiorsi írta:


> k_lk_p_szt_


kelkáposzta

f_l_dv_nyt*k_ll*_r n_


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 15)

feladványt kell írni


----------



## arsi6011 (2009 Január 15)

kelkáposzta

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

na most mire kell válaszolni?


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

lehetetlen


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

sz_l_t_l_*G_p


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 15)

szeletelő gép


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 15)

k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

kezeslábas

s_*r_h_*_s*l_c


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

sí ruha és léc
_v_r_l


----------



## Trish (2009 Január 15)

overál

_é_e_ő


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 15)

térerő

m_k_s_d_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 16)

mókusodú

t_t_cs_r_p


----------



## Norbertosz (2009 Január 16)

repülőgép


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 16)

oolong írta:


> mókusodú
> 
> t_t_cs_r_p


 

tetőcserép

h_f_g_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 16)

hófogó
h_v_h_r


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 16)

hóvihar

h_gyv_n_l_t


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 16)

hegyvonulat

h_l_nc


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 16)

hólánc

g_t_r_k_t_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 16)

gitároktatás?

r_kk_ntk_cs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 16)

rokkantkocsi
s_r_lt


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 16)

sérült

m_d_rl_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 16)

madárles

s_t_h_j_


----------



## Macimandy (2009 Január 16)

sétahajó

k_n_l_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 16)

kanális

t_ng_r_szt_szt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 16)

tengerésztiszt

k_b_lsz_lg_lt_t_


----------



## Macimandy (2009 Január 16)

kábelszolgáltató

K_b_lb_r_t


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 16)

kábelszolgáltató

m_*d_*k_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 16)

kebelbarát

h_r_m__v_z_r


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Január 16)

haramiavezér

sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 16)

szilvásgomboc
n_gy_n j_
kiss


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 16)

nagyon jó
l_p_g_t_


----------



## kinguska (2009 Január 16)

lepegeto


----------



## kinguska (2009 Január 16)

t_r_nt_l_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 16)

torontáli
k-dv-s-m-k


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 16)

kedvesemék

l_b_l_g_l_


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 16)

libalegelő
sz_rv_sm_rh_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 16)

szarvasmarha

l_l_t_h_n


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 16)

lilatehén?
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Toszori (2009 Január 16)

lehetetlen

k_ _ k_d_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 16)

kiakadós

TV*r_kl_m


----------



## tim82 (2009 Január 16)

TV reklám
p_nt_k


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 16)

péntek

__t_b_szk_t_sztr_f_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 16)

autóbuszkatasztrófa

k_k_r_c_l_v_l


----------



## ezotér (2009 Január 16)

Kukoricalevél

v_s_lk_d_sm_nt_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 16)

viselkedésminta

m_nt_k_t_l


----------



## szórakozó (2009 Január 16)

mentőkötél

V_n_h_r_g


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 16)

vonóhorog

m_nt_c_k_rk_


----------



## bende1 (2009 Január 16)

mentacukorka

c_m_s_v_g


----------



## szórakozó (2009 Január 16)

cumisüveg

n_v_g_c__s * r_ndsz_r


----------



## bende1 (2009 Január 16)

navigációs*rendszer

b_r_ckm_g


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

navigációs rendszer
t_l_v_z__


----------



## szórakozó (2009 Január 16)

televízió

gy_k_rk_z_l_s


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

televízió

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

televízió
*m_d_r_t_t_*


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

madáretető
__k_l_pt_sz


----------



## darlingd (2009 Január 16)

madáretető

n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

nokedliszaggató
__k_l_pt_sz


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

eukaliptusz!!! Nem volt könnyű....
__fr_t_sz


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

Eufrátesz
M_z_p_t_m__


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 16)

Mezopotámia

v_ll_nt_


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 16)

allvanyka írta:


> Mezopotámia
> 
> v_ll_nt_


 villantó


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

villantó
Br_chm_p_tr_


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

Mezopotámia /villantó

k_k_ck_


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 16)

Babybogyo1118 írta:


> Eufrátesz
> M_z_p_t_m__




Mezopotámia

p--c-


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

*brahmaputra 

*


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

igy nem jó??


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

így jó


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

brachmaputra
k_nz_szt_nc__l_s


----------



## darlingd (2009 Január 16)

konzisztenciálás ?

m_r_g_k_v_r_

m_r_gk_v_r_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 16)

méregkeverő

ny_lvt_r_


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

hüha


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

nyelvtörő.....de a másik???


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

darlingd most akkor melyik????


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 16)

nyelvtörő
p_rm_t_c__


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

permutáció

_rn_t_l_g_s


----------



## darlingd (2009 Január 16)

a méregkeverő a jó


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

csak akkor egy vonal rossz helyen volt!!


----------



## darlingd (2009 Január 16)

ornitológus

b_s_gsz_r_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 16)

bőségszaru

c_m_ntf_jt_


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

bőségszaru?

_t_l_g_s


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

bocs


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 16)

cementfajta?
_t_l_g_s


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 16)

utólagos

_ls_dl_g_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 16)

elsődleges

_rsz_ny_sp_tk_ny


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 16)

erszényespatkány

b_rsm_nt_f_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 16)

borsmentafű

__t_m_nt_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 16)

autómntő

_rz_st_l_n_t_s


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 16)

érzéstelenítés

r_ncf_lv_rr_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 16)

ráncfelvarrás

m_n_p_l_c__


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 16)

manipuláció

t__r_zs_


----------



## Sayitame (2009 Január 16)

tearózsa

k_r_n_z_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 16)

koronázás

_gr_k_t_l


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 16)

ugrókötél


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 16)

_nn_p_ly_s


----------



## Sayitame (2009 Január 16)

ünnepélyes

sz_vd_r_t_


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 16)

szívderítő

j_ _jsz_k_t


----------



## Sayitame (2009 Január 16)

Jó éjszakát 

N_k_d _s


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 17)

Neked is

t_rk_p_sz


----------



## cirkula (2009 Január 17)

jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## cirkula (2009 Január 17)

térképész
v_cc_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

vicces

h_m_r_rz_k


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Január 17)

humorérzék

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 17)

mobiltelefon
h__s_s


----------



## Jucus0715 (2009 Január 17)

Babybogyo1118 írta:


> mobiltelefon
> h__s_s


husos

cs-rk-l-b


----------



## Tele_hold (2009 Január 17)

csirkeláb

h_ng_t_nz_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

hangutánzó

_m_t_t_r


----------



## vejci (2009 Január 17)

imitátor

d_l_b_b


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

délibáb

cs_l_k_ * k_p


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

csalóka kép

H_rt_b_gy_n...


----------



## Kitka (2009 Január 17)

hortobágyi nevezetesség

k_l_ncly_k_ h_d


----------



## vejci (2009 Január 17)

Hortobágyon

g_m_sk_t


----------



## vejci (2009 Január 17)

kilenclyukú híd

r-gyf_k_d_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

rügyfakadás

m_r * l_h_tn_ !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

már lehetne!

v_r_m *n_gy_n!


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 17)

várom nagyon

t_v_szk_sz_nt_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

allvanyka írta:


> várom nagyon
> 
> t_v_szk_sz_nt_


tavaszköszöntő

k-k-l-t -s v-r-gz-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 17)

kikelet és virágzás

l_v_lp_p_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

Wulfi írta:


> kikelet és virágzás
> 
> l_v_lp_p_r


levélpapír

-r-st-d-s


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 17)

írástudás

_n_lf_b_t_zm_s


----------



## Sayitame (2009 Január 17)

analfabetizmus

k_nyvk_r_sk_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

Sayitame írta:


> analfabetizmus
> 
> k_nyvk_r_sk_d_s


könyvkereskedés

l-x-k-l-st-d-s


----------



## NTimi (2009 Január 17)

l-x-k-l-st-d-s : lexikálistudás


----------



## NTimi (2009 Január 17)

f.ls..kt.t.s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

NTimi írta:


> f.ls..kt.t.s


felsőoktatás
-gy-t-m- d-ssz-rt-c--


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 17)

egyetemi disszertáció

l_h_z*_t_d a w_c_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

musical1 írta:


> egyetemi disszertáció
> 
> l_h_z*_t_d a w_c_n


lehúzhatod a wécén

j-l-nl-g -g-n, d- k-t-rt-s,l-sz -z m-g -gy s-


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 17)

B.U. írta:


> lehúzhatod a wécén
> 
> j-l-nl-g -g-n, d- k-t-rt-s,l-sz -z m-g -gy s-



jelenleg igen, de kitartás, lesz ez még így se

k_z*_z*_sz_k sz_r_n* n_*cs sz_k*_g d_p*_m_s_k*_, cs_k sz_k*_n*_s_k*_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 17)

ez már tulzás, ez nem szójáték hanem mondatok játéka!
m_gy_r_


----------



## horizont (2009 Január 17)

repülőgép
m-k-sr-t-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 17)

mákosrétes
n_gy_n j_


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 17)

anlikar írta:


> ez már tulzás, ez nem szójáték hanem mondatok játéka!
> m_gy_r_




mogyoró


k-rf-rg-l-m


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 17)

körforgalom
v_cs_r_


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 17)

vacsora

k_z_p_szk_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 17)

joszoka írta:


> körforgalom
> v_cs_r_


 
vacsora

l_ty_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

lütyőke (?)

f_l_dv_ny_*v_j_n *m_????


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

feladványa vajon mi

m_gy_r_*kr_m


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 17)

mogyorókrém

n_t_ll_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

nutella

n_gy_n*_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

nagyon édes

_z *_*j_!!!!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

az a jo!

d_*h_zl_l!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

de hizlal!

s_k*m_s*_s.....


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

sok más is...

n_m*k_ll*_nn_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

nem kell enni

_nn_*p_d_g*j_!!!!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

enni pedig jo

f_l_g*_st_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 17)

főleg este

m_g*r_gg_l


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

föleg este


a_u_n_*j_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

meg reggel!

_h_s*l_tt_m!


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

meg reggel

a_u_n_*j_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

éhes lettem

j_*_tv_gy_t!


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

éhes lettem


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

jo etvagyat!

cs_k_t*_sz_k!


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

jó étvágyat


n_k_e_* i_


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

csokit eszik

k_v_t*i_z_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

kávét iszok

n_m*k_v_z_m!


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 17)

nem kávézom

gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

gyomorrontás


H_s_e_é_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

hasmenés

sz_lmon_ll_*f_rt_z_s


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 17)

szalmonella fertőzés

t_v_bb*n_*r_g_zz_k


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

tovább ne ragozzuk

h_b_s_o_t_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

habostorta

_lr_nt_tt_d!


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

elrontottad

j_*é_s_a_á_!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

jo ejszakat

sz_p*_lm_k_t!


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 17)

szép álmokat

n_k_d _s


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

neked is

j_*r_g_e_t!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

jo reggelt

k_sz_n_m*sz_p_n


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

köszönöm szépen

n_g_o_*s_í_e_e_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

nagyon szívesen

_*m_g_nh_ngz_k_t*h_gyd*k_!!!


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 17)

a magánhangzókat hagy ki

_n _s k_h_gy_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

en is kihagyom

n_m*n_k_d*_rt_m


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 17)

nem neked írtam

t_d_m


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

tudom

K_sz_*_z*_nf_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

koszi az infot

n_gy_n*sz_v_s_n


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 17)

hull a hó!

_tt n_m


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 17)

itt nem

cs_k*f_gy


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

csak fagy

_tt*_s*h_d_g*v_n


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 17)

itt is hideg van

n_l_nk _s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

nálunk is

l_nc*f_r_sz


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 17)

lánc fűrész

k_r_kp_r_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

kerékpáros

_t_*k_l__z


----------



## gizko52 (2009 Január 18)

utikalauz

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## Tierno (2009 Január 18)

madáretető

t_j_e_r_z


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Január 18)

Tierno írta:


> madáretető
> 
> t_j_e_r_z




Ez szerintem hibás..  Fussál neki mégegyszer légyszíves  Magánhangzó nélkül..


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Január 18)

.. egyébként 
tejberizs

k_nyvb_r_t_


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 18)

könyvborító

t_r_st_szt_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

túróstészta
j-*r-gg-lt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

jó reggelt!

n_k_d *_s!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 18)

neked is
m-nd-nk-n-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 18)

mindenkinek
k_v_n_k
_s j_ V_s_rn_p_t!


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 18)

Kívánok és jó Vasárnapot!

m_ll_ * f_n_m * _b_d_t, * m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 18)

mellé finom ebédet ,mindenkinek!

k_ll_m_s *_d_t_lt_st


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 18)

mellé finom ebédet mindenkinek
j_ _tv_gy_t!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 18)

kellemes időtöltést
j_ sz_r_k_z_st


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 18)

jó szórakozást

sz_k_d _ h_


----------



## shono80 (2009 Január 18)

szakad a hó
_t_l_g_s


----------



## Alex64 (2009 Január 18)

utólagos
s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Január 18)

salétromsav
f_z_t_p_nc_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 18)

fizető pincér
v_cs_r_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

vacsora
f-sz-k-cs


----------



## titka (2009 Január 18)

Főszakács
d ssz rtb r


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

desszertbor
v-cs-r-v-nd-g


----------



## Andy77 (2009 Január 18)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

számítógép

_r__sk_r_k


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 18)

óriáskerék

k_lv_n_st_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

kálvinista
-gyh-zm-gy-


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 18)

egyházmegye _bsz_l_t_zm_s


----------



## ecet79 (2009 Január 18)

egyházmegye
k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 18)

Kannibalizmus
_bsz_l_t_zm_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

abszolutizmus

_rh_j_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

abszolutizmus

űrhajózás

k_t *f_l_d_t*f_t


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 18)

Kit feladat fűt?????????????? )))))))))))))))
egyébként még mindig:
k_z_p_szk_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

lütyőke írta:


> Kit feladat fűt?????????????? )))))))))))))))
> egyébként még mindig:
> k_z_p_szk_r


 
Nem fűt, hanem FUT...
*k_z_p_szk_r én ezt feladom*
(közép..kor)


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

középuszkár
-z*-gy*k-ty-f-jt-(?)


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

ez egy kutyafajta

n_m*_sm_rt_m....


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

nem ismerem
t-rp-*,k-z-p*,-r--s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 18)

törpe, közép, óriás

v-nd-g--nk


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

vendégeink

_g_z * b_r_t_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 18)

igaz barátok

h--ny-rz-t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

hiányérzet

_r_ny_s *k_sk_cs_k...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

aranyos kiskacsák

ny_rs_n * s_tv_ !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

nyersen sütve...

m_nd_nk_pp_n...


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 18)

mindenképpen

m_s_sz_pp_n

(szerintem tán inkább _nyárson_ sütve )


----------



## Filomela (2009 Január 18)

mosószappan
f_ny_k_p_z_g_p


----------



## smuku (2009 Január 18)

fényképezőgép

p_tt_n_s


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 18)

pattanás

f_gk_f_


----------



## Mídász (2009 Január 18)

pattanás

f-rd-sz-b-


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 18)

pattanás

p_t_n_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 18)

f-rd-sz-b- -> fürdőszoba

p_t_n_s


----------



## Mídász (2009 Január 18)

patinás

h-l-d-s


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 18)

haladás

h_lv_cs_r_


----------



## Filomela (2009 Január 18)

halvacsora

r_end_r


----------



## Tierno (2009 Január 18)

BariZsu írta:


> .. egyébként
> tejberizs
> 
> k_nyvb_r_t_



tejbegrízre gondoltam


----------



## Tierno (2009 Január 18)

Filomela írta:


> halvacsora
> 
> r_end_r



rendőr?

V_l_t_v_lt_


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 18)

valutaváltó

t_h_r__t_


----------



## Tierno (2009 Január 18)

teherautó

H_szn_lt__t_


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 18)

használtautó

f_f_r_g_s


----------



## Tierno (2009 Január 18)

fafaragás

k_nd_k_m_r_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 18)

kandikamera

cs_r_k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

cserekereskedelem

m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## nobali0323 (2009 Január 18)

mezőgazdaság
b_v_s_rl_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

bevásárlás

_r_t_g_p


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

aratogép

h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

holdfogyatkozás

c_rk_sz_s_t_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

cirkuszisátor

k_pk_r_t_z_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

képkeretező

k_nyvk_t_g_p


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

könyvkötôgép

t_ny_r_l_t_t


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

tányéralátét

t_z_lt_f_csk_nd_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

tuzoltofecskendô

_t_mm_gh_s_d_s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 18)

atommaghasadás

s_g_rm_gh_jt_s_g_p


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

sugármeghajtásugép

p_r__d_s_s*r_ndsz_r


----------



## machobymb (2009 Január 18)

Periódusos rendszer
B_rg_m_tt_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 18)

bergamotte 
_g_h_b_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

égiháboru

k_r_sztr_*f_sz_t_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 18)

keresztre feszítés

_rv_z_*h_j_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 18)

árvizi hajos


_*h_z_*b_lcs_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 19)

a házi bölcső - a haza bölcse

h_p_t_t_k_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

hepatitikus
k-r-n*r-gg-l˙´(?)


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 19)

korán reggel?

b_g_cs_g_


----------



## tpeter14 (2009 Január 19)

búgócsiga

j_b_r_t_k


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 19)

jóbarátok

t_l_v_z__*s_r_z_t


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 19)

televízió sorozat


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 19)

_l*k_n_sz_d_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

el kanászodik

n_m*m_g_ng_dh_t_!


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 19)

nem megengedhető!

cs_k*b_tr_n...


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 19)

csak bátran

Gy_ny_r_._n
s_t
_
n_p!


----------



## Picur33 (2009 Január 19)

csak bátran
gy_rs_n*t_v_bb


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

gyönyörűen süt a nap!
gyorsan tovább

_tt*b_r_s*_z*_d_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 19)

itt borús az idő

m_jd * k_d_r_l !


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 19)

majd kiderül

b_b_r_l


----------



## Roberto80 (2009 Január 19)

beborul
ny_mt_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

nyomtató

t_szt_t_r_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 19)

tasztatúra

_l_d_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

eledel

_lm_t_rt_


----------



## malipen (2009 Január 19)

repülőgép
k_sb_b_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> eledel
> 
> _lm_t_rt_


 
almatorta
k-r-ng-z-k


----------



## malipen (2009 Január 19)

almatartó
k_sb_b_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

bellus írta:


> almatorta
> k-r-ng-z-k



korongozók

_p_rl_v_l


----------



## malipen (2009 Január 19)

keringőzik
cs_ndb_nm_r_d


----------



## malipen (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> korongozók
> 
> _p_rl_v_l



eperlevél
sp_g_tt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

spagetti

j_ht_r_


----------



## malipen (2009 Január 19)

juhtúró
k_sk_ty_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 19)

k-r-ng-z-k ->keringőzik, korongozik

_l_k_l_


----------



## malipen (2009 Január 19)

oolong írta:


> k-r-ng-z-k ->keringőzik, korongozik
> 
> _l_k_l_



alakuló
l_b_jj


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 19)

l_b_jj ->lábujj

h_jj_g_t


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

hujjogat
m-t*cs-n-l(?)


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

mit csinál?

v_d_mk_d_k


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

vidámkodik
k-sz-l-d-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

készülődés

sz_r_nyk_d_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

szerénykedik

sz_m_r_*v_gy_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

szomorú vagyok

n_*l_gy


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

ne légy

s_k*_*g_nd....


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

ne légy
v-d-m*v-gy-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

vidám vagyok

_z*n_gy_n*j_!


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

az nagyon jó!
cs-k*n-ncs*m--rt......


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

csak nincs miért 

l_gy_n!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 19)

lágyan
-k-r-t-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

akaraterő

_d_tl_p


----------



## ansmann (2009 Január 19)

akaraterő
h_r_m_jjt_chn_k_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> akaraterő
> 
> _d_tl_p


adatlap

J- -st-t ny-r, j- -st-t sz-r-l-mkiss


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

Jó estét nyár,jó estét szerelem
j-*s-r-z-t*v-lt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 19)

jó sorozat volt
l_l_om


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 19)

liliom

m_gk_r_szt_lk_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

anlikar írta:


> jó sorozat volt
> l_l_om


liliom

V-r-g-t -lg-rn-nn-k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

Noci87 írta:


> liliom
> 
> m_gk_r_szt_lk_d_s


mgkeresztelkedés

b-cs-k- d- p-nt -n -s -kk-r -rt-m.


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 19)

V-r-g-t -lg-rn-nn-k ->Virágot Algernonnak
b-cs-k- d- p-nt -n -s -kk-r -rt-m ->bocsika, de pont én is akkor írtam

t_t_l_t_r__s


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 19)

tételátírás

s_s_*_ *s_rk_ny


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 19)

s_s_*_ *s_rk_ny ->Süsü, a sárkány

l_t_lt_s


----------



## hoxeu (2009 Január 19)

totalitárius


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

oolong írta:


> s_s_*_ *s_rk_ny ->Süsü, a sárkány
> 
> l_t_lt_s


letiltás

-ssz-v-ssz-s-g


----------



## hoxeu (2009 Január 19)

Szia Macsika! ...az két szó hogy tételátírás, bár a magyar nyelv hajlamos összevonni.
k-nt-n-nt-l-s


----------



## hoxeu (2009 Január 19)

összevisszaság
k-sk-ny-d-


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

hoxeu írta:


> Szia Macsika! ...az két szó hogy tételátírás, bár a magyar nyelv hajlamos összevonni.
> k-nt-n-nt-l-s


kontinentális
-z-mz-v-r


----------



## hoxeu (2009 Január 19)

üzemzavar
m-h-m-d-n


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 19)

mohamedán

r-zs-sz-r-m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

Apes írta:


> mohamedán
> 
> r-zs-sz-r-m


rózsaszirom

-l-jf-r-d- -ll-t


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 20)

olajfürdő illat
r-gg-l*j-l*-s-k


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 20)

reggel jól esik
f_gy_l_mb_v_t_l


----------



## currerbell (2009 Január 20)

figyelembevétel
_lv_s_n_pl_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 20)

olvasónapló

c_kl_s_l_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

céklasaláta

n_gy_n*_g_szs_g_s


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 20)

nagyon egészséges
_r_nyv_s_rn_p


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 20)

aranyvasárnap

m_nd_nsz_nt_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

mindenszentek

h_sv_t_*m_szt_r__m


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 20)

húsvéti misztérium
h_r_mk_r_ly_k *n_pj_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

háromkirályok napja

v_zk_r_szt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 20)

vízkereszt

v_gy
_m_t
_k_rt_k


----------



## potyike68 (2009 Január 20)

vagy amit akartok
ö_öm t_li n_p_o_


----------



## bemak5 (2009 Január 20)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


 jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## bemak5 (2009 Január 20)

*sztem*



Wulfi írta:


> vízkereszt
> 
> v_gy
> _m_t
> _k_rt_k


 vagy amit akartok


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

vagy amit akartok

m_nd_nk_*_rt_?


----------



## Susnya791211 (2009 Január 20)

mindenki érti
b_ld_g _j _v_t!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

Susnya791211 írta:


> mindenki érti
> b_ld_g _j _v_t!


boldog újévet!

s-jn-s m-r v-g- - t-v-ly- -vn-k -s!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

sajnos már vége a tavalyi évnek is!

m_nd_nn_k*v_g_*_gysz_r!

EZ SINCS MEGFEJTVE!!!!Kérünk, szépen sorban!


----------



## Adri18 (2009 Január 20)

repülőgép
n_pt_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

Adri18 írta:


> repülőgép
> n_pt_r


naptár de mit keres itt a repülőgép
-ssz-v-ssz-s-g -z -g-sz:mrgreen:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 20)

repülőgép
s_b_ss_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

anlikar írta:


> repülőgép
> s_b_ss_g


sebesség
t-lsz-rny-l-s- k-p-ss-g


----------



## bemak5 (2009 Január 20)

*re*

mindennek vége egyszer

m-n-d-n*j-*h-*j-*-* v-g-


----------



## bemak5 (2009 Január 20)

B.U. írta:


> sebesség
> t-lsz-rny-l-s- k-p-ss-g


túlszárnyalási képesség

-cp-c*k-m-h-tsz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 20)

tulszárnyalási képesség
l_gl_k_s_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

bemak5 írta:


> túlszárnyalási képesség
> 
> -cp-c*k-m-h-tsz


ecpec kimehetsz

h-ln-p -t-n b-j-h-tsz:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

holnapután bejöhetsz

m_nd_nn_k*v_g_*_gysz_r!

(no mégegyszer...)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 20)

holnapután bejöhetsz
k_m_h_tsz
ez már nem szójátékra hasonlit!


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 20)

m_nd_nn_k*v_g_*_gysz_r!

mindennek vége egyszer!

k_m_h_tsz

kimehetsz

j_gh_rt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

szabodar írta:


> m_nd_nn_k*v_g_*_gysz_r!
> 
> mindennek vége egyszer!
> 
> ...


joghurt

v-j-sk-ny-r m-zz-l:mrgreen:


----------



## Roberto80 (2009 Január 20)

vajaskeéyer mézzel


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

Roberto80 írta:


> vajaskeéyer mézzel


azt tudom de hol van a feladvány

J- -st-t ny-r j- -st-t st-r-l-mkiss


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

Jó estét nyár, jó estét szerelem

sz_b_d_l_m..


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 20)

szabadalom

__t_v_ssz_t_r_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

autóvisszatérés

n_h_z_n*m_nt!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

hegyekel írta:


> autóvisszatérés
> 
> n_h_z_n*m_nt!


nehezen ment /igen mert nem két betü helyét jelölted az elején/

d- -z-rt s-k-r-lt:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

de azért sikerült..

j_*v_lt *_z!!!!!!!

(két magánhangzó helye..)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

hegyekel írta:


> de azért sikerült..
> 
> j_*v_lt *_z!!!!!!!
> 
> (két magánhangzó helye..)


jó volt az/ez?/

br-v- br-v-!!:mrgreen:


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 20)

bravó bravó
h-lv-cs-r-


----------



## nemethkm (2009 Január 20)

halvacsora

_ k_sz_v_ _mb_r f___


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

nemethkm írta:


> halvacsora
> 
> _ k_sz_v_ _mb_r f___


 
Milyen emberfia? Segits légy szives, hogy tovább menjünk! kiss


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

Kőszívű ember fia


----------



## nemethkm (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> Milyen emberfia? Segits légy szives, hogy tovább menjünk! kiss


 
Annyit segítek, hogy Jókai regény.


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

nemethkm írta:


> halvacsora
> 
> _ k_sz_v_ _mb_r f___


 
A kőszivű ember fiai

k_l_p


----------



## nemethkm (2009 Január 20)

Evy_y írta:


> Kőszívű ember fia


 
Még nem pontos!


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

_sz_b_r_ck


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


 repülőgép

v_s_j_t_


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

Evy_y írta:


> _sz_b_r_ck


 őszibarack

v_s_j_t_


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

Evy_y írta:


> _sz_b_r_ck


őszibarack

p_dl_g_z


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> őszibarack
> 
> p_dl_g_z


 padlógáz

_z_t_r_k_


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> padlógáz
> 
> _z_t_r_k_


 
ezoterika

k_l_ngy_


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> ezoterika
> 
> k_l_ngy_


 
kelengye

m_g_ld_s


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> kelengye
> 
> m_g_ld_s


 

megoldás

f_gk_f_


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> kelengye
> 
> m_g_ld_s





megoldás


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> megoldás
> 
> f_gk_f_




fogkefe


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> megoldás
> 
> f_gk_f_


 
fogkefe

n_ps_g_r


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

K_kt_sz


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

napsugár


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

h_zt_t_


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> h_zt_t_



háztető


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

Evy_y írta:


> K_kt_sz


 kaktusz


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

k_r_kp_r


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> k_r_kp_r


 kerékpár

h_j_


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> kerékpár
> 
> h_j_


 
héja

s_l_c


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> héja
> 
> s_l_c


 
nem pontos a héja.....

síléc


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> nem pontos a héja.....
> 
> síléc


 
hája? 

tr_kt_r


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

_bl_k


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> hája?
> 
> tr_kt_r


 
traktor


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> hája?
> 
> tr_kt_r



traktor


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> hája?
> 
> tr_kt_r


 

hajó a válasz


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

t_v_sz_r


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

Evy_y írta:


> _bl_k


 
ablak


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> t_v_sz_r


 
ilyet is lehet kérdezni ?


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> ilyet is lehet kérdezni ?


 
teveszőr, ilyet lehet

f_k_n_l


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> teveszőr, ilyet lehet
> 
> f_k_n_l


 
hirtelen más ugrott be

fakanál


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

t_l_f_n


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> t_l_f_n


 
telefon

k_r_v_n


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> telefon
> 
> k_r_v_n


 

karaván

p_pr_k_


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> karaván
> 
> p_pr_k_


 
paprika

cs_r_szny_


----------



## vandu (2009 Január 20)

blackbear1 írta:


> paprika
> 
> cs_r_szny_


cseresznye

k_r_nd_l_s bocs


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 20)

v_mp_r


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

vandu írta:


> cseresznye
> 
> k_r_n_d_l_s


 
kirándulás

_s_rny_


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

Evy_y írta:


> v_mp_r


 
vámpír


----------



## currerbell (2009 Január 20)

esernyő
k_p_rny_


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

currerbell írta:


> esernyő
> k_p_rny_


 
képernyő


----------



## blackbear1 (2009 Január 20)

k_sz_n_m

köszönöm a játékot, picit távozom


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 20)

köszönöm
k-r-t-sdr-t


----------



## wemese72 (2009 Január 20)

kerítésdrót
k_p_rg_l_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

kapirgálás

k-m___*_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

kémiai elem

_x_g_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

oxigén

h_l_g_n_z_s


----------



## jorsika (2009 Január 20)

repülőgép

b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

jorsika írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> b_z_ny_tv_ny


bizonyítvány

v-r-sn-z-b-sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 20)

városnézőbusz

k-r-k-tr-nd-z-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

kirakatrendezô

r_m_t_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 20)

aanne_36 írta:


> városnézőbusz
> 
> k-r-k-tr-nd-z-


kirakatrendező

sz-r-pcs-r-b-g-r:mrgreen:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

szerepcserebogár?

m_gf_t_m_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

megfutamodás

sz_r_ncs_*_mb_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

szerencse embere

h_z_rdj_t_k_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

hazárdjátékok

k_rty_z_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

kártyázás

p_nz*k_d_b_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

pénz kidobás

j_t_k__t_m_t_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

játékautomata

_ngy_n*c_rk_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

ingyen cirkusz

s_k *_*h_d_l_ja!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 20)

sok a hódolója

-ssz--ll-t-s


----------



## leoxha (2009 Január 20)

összeállítás

-l-nd-t-s-h-z


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 20)

elindításához?

m_d__m


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 20)

médium

k_r_kp_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 20)

kerépár

b_rs_zs_zs_k


----------



## jorsika (2009 Január 20)

borsózsizsik

k_mp_t_nc__h_t_r


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 21)

kompetenciahatár

_r_t_s


----------



## Annanya (2009 Január 21)

krétás

k-l-nd-z-s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 21)

_r_t_s -> aratás

k-l-nd-z-s -> kalandozás

cs_csv_t_rl_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 21)

csúcsvitorla
sz-p*n-p-t*m-nd-nk-n-k(!)


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 21)

szép napot mindenkinek(!)
f_sz_k_lj_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 21)

fészekalja

n_k_d _s!


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 21)

neked is !

n_*f_l_jts


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 21)

ne felejts!

t_r_sh_t_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

tűréshatár

k_r_ss_d*m_g...


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 21)

keressed még... ?????????

_gy*k_cs_t*b_z_nyt_l_n*v_gy_k...............


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

egy kicsit bizonytalan vagyok..

h_t_r_z_tt*l_gy_l


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 21)

keressed még..... ????????????????????

p_m_kl_


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 21)

(Bocsi, valamit elszúrtam!!!!!!)
Határozott legyél

p_m_kl_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 21)

pumukli

S_s_ * _ * s_rk_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

Süsü a sárkány

k_v_tk_z_t_s_n..


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 21)

következetesen

l_g_k_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 21)

logikus

M_ty_sf_ld


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 21)

Mátyásföld

n_v_nyh_t_r_z_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

növényhatározó

m_gy_r*_r_d_l_m


----------



## Apes (2009 Január 21)

magyar irodalom


r-d--


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 21)

rádió

__t_sz_r_l_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 21)

autószerelő

a_t_f_ny_z_


----------



## Marcus13 (2009 Január 21)

autófényező
n_pv_nd_rl_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 21)

népvándorlás
cs_p_rt_s_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

csoportosítás

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 21)

szerepcsere
m_gv_l_s_l_s:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

megvalósulás

r_jt_ly_s_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 21)

rejtéjesen
t_l_ny_ss_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

talányosan

d_v_t_s_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 21)

divatosan
f_ny_z__n
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

fényűzően

v_ls_gk_r?


----------



## borsiorsi (2009 Január 21)

válságkár? ....esetleg válságkor / kór / kör ?

_lt_l_lt_m?


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 21)

eltaláltam?

s_r_sp_h_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

söröspohár

_szt_ld_sz


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 21)

asztaldísz

sz_k_s_gyh_z


----------



## McTessy (2009 Január 21)

székesegyház

m_gy_r_rsz_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

magyarország

n_gyy*b_t_v_l


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 21)

nagy betűvel


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 21)

m_k_r_n_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

makaróni

n_tr__


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 21)

nutria

v_s_p_cs_ny_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

vesepecsenye

v_d_s


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 21)

vadas

b_ln_v_d_sz


----------



## keyhole (2009 Január 21)

bálnavadász
k_k_kk_f_


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 21)

bálnavadász
k_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## keyhole (2009 Január 21)

kikapcsolódás 
K_scs_ll_g


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 21)

kikapcsolódás

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

kiscsillag

m_g_szt_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

megasztár

cs_k*n_m*n_z_d?


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

csak nem nézed

n_zt_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

néztem

_n*n_m*sz_r_t_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

én nem szeretem

Kr_szt__nt*sz_r_tt_m!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

Krisztiánt szerettem!

s_k_n*_gy_t_rt_tt_k...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

sokan egyetértettek

J_*_jsz_k_t!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

Jó éjszakát!

N_k_d*_s!


----------



## crocc (2009 Január 21)

Sz.p-.lm.k.t-m.nd.nk.n.k!


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 22)

crocc írta:


> Sz.p-.lm.k.t-m.nd.nk.n.k!


Szép-álmokat-mindenkinek!

J-*-jt!


----------



## Wiktus (2009 Január 22)

Jó éjt!
Sz_p*j_*r_gg_lt!


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 22)

Szép Jó reggelt!

_gyt_rn_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

agytorna

m_m_r_ _ * fr_ss_t_


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 22)

memória frissítő


m_l_t_z_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

mulatozás

h_szn_s * _d_t_lt_s


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 22)

hasznos időtöltés
_p_z_dsz_r_p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

epizódszerep

sz_nj_tsz_s


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 22)

színjátszás

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

boldogság
h_t_sz_s


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 22)

hátúszás

gy_ngyv_r_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

gyöngyvirág

k_dv_nc*v_r_g_m


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

kedvenc virágom 
h_ldv_l_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 22)

holdvilág

J_hnny
C_sh

(épp őt hallgatom )


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

Johnny Cash

Ezeket keresem épp a neten a fiamnak:
G_e_e_v_rs_k


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

Gyerekversek

l_g_nd_s


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

Legendás

Most hallgatom:
_at_n_ K_á_i


----------



## castello (2009 Január 22)

Katona Klári


----------



## castello (2009 Január 22)

ny_r_l_s


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

hát igen, várom már a NYARALÁSt...
Talán ide megyünk:
H_rv__o_s_á_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 22)

nyaralás

l_t_._d_g

banhidiattila: Horvátország
Attila, itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni. Üdv. Wulfi


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

köszönöm,bocsánat, időközben rájöttem és most akartam javítani...


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 22)

Wulfi írta:


> nyaralás
> 
> l_t_._d_g


 
látó ideg

__t_m_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 22)

látoideg
nemtudom miaz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 22)

még nem is irtam helyesen 
látó ideg
deakkor se tudom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

anlikar írta:


> látoideg
> nemtudom miaz


 
én se..:mrgreen:


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 22)

nemeleknek:

automata

--r-p-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

vicomte írta:


> nemeleknek:
> 
> automata
> 
> --r-p-


 
Európa

t_rk_p_sm_r_t


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 22)

terkepismeret

__k_l_pt_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

eukaliptusz

_z_l_ _


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

azalea

n_gyl_v_l_ L_h_r_


----------



## vicomte (2009 Január 22)

negylevelu lohere

__l_r {tudos}


----------



## TJHooker007 (2009 Január 22)

Euler

t_r_km_z


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

törökméz

g_r_gt_z


----------



## TJHooker007 (2009 Január 22)

görögtűz

t_jk_pf_st_


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

tájképfestő

sz_j_t_k


----------



## TJHooker007 (2009 Január 22)

szójáték

m_z_v_r_s


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

mezőváros

v_l_gt_rk_p


----------



## TJHooker007 (2009 Január 22)

világtérkép

_bl_kny_l_s


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

ablaknyílás

v_l_szf_l


----------



## Perlita (2009 Január 22)

válaszfal

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## rpotor (2009 Január 22)

töltöttkáposzta

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## bodor (2009 Január 22)

repölőgép
k_s_k_b_t


----------



## Perlita (2009 Január 22)

számítógép

k_p_rny_k_m_l_


----------



## bodor (2009 Január 22)

számítógép
s_rk_nty_


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

sarkantyu

K_l_pt_rt_


----------



## dageszlander (2009 Január 22)

kalaptartó

v_z_sp_h_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

vizespohár

m_ggy_s*p_sk_t_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 22)

meggyes piskóta

_m_l_t_s b_sz


----------



## somlaikatalin54 (2009 Január 22)

emeletesbusz
t-rh-ny-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

tarhonya

_tt*_s_k*_z*_s_!


----------



## szittya (2009 Január 22)

itt esik az eső! 
d-m-sztzs-bk-nd-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

damasztzsebkendő

br_z_l*v_l_g_t_tt


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 22)

Brazil-válogatott
v-l-g-t-tt


----------



## somlaikatalin54 (2009 Január 22)

világított

h-sz-r-sz-z-d


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 22)

huszárszázad
h-b-s.....


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

hibás?

sz_rt_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 22)

szertelen
m_nd_nf_l_


----------



## adeina (2009 Január 22)

mindenféle

h_z_ss_gt_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

házasságtörő

m_*n_m*j_t*_sz_db_!


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 22)

mi nem jut eszedbe!

_vf_rd_l_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 22)

évforduló
h-t-lm-h-rc


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 22)

hatalmiharc

v_l_szt_p_lg_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

választópolgár

v_l_szt_j_g


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 22)

választójog

b_z_tts_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

bizottság

t_st_l_t


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 22)

testület

sz_v_z_c_d_l_


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 22)

választójog

v_zv_l_szt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

vízválasztó

k_kc_d_l_


----------



## gaalilona (2009 Január 22)

kékcédula

l_b_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

lehet: lobogó
libegő
lebegő
lebőgő

sz_rv_ny_s_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

szórványosan

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

fenyőtoboz

T_sz_f_ny_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

tiszafenyő?

j_*l_v_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

jó levegő

m_g_s*h_gy_kb_n

(igen...tiszafenyőre gondoltam..)


----------



## korallgigi (2009 Január 22)

magas hegyekben hol a tenger ...


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

korallgigi írta:


> magas hegyekben hol a tenger ...


 
Miért kérdezed ezt?


----------



## korallgigi (2009 Január 22)

_g_th_ Cr_st__

Ő 1 híres írónő


----------



## korallgigi (2009 Január 22)

Nem kérdeztem, hanem folytattam. Így kezdődik a Hupikék törpikék dala: magas hegyekben, hol a tenger hupikék, ott laknak ők a törpikék


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

Agatha Cristi

kr_m_k_t *_r

(de valóban az...)


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 22)

krimiket ír

H_rc_l_*P__r_t

nagy nyomozó


----------



## korallgigi (2009 Január 22)

igen, krimiket ír
t_r_pl_v_gl_s


----------



## korallgigi (2009 Január 22)

Hercule Poirot


----------



## McTessy (2009 Január 22)

tereplovaglás

b_b_sb_nk_


----------



## korallgigi (2009 Január 22)

búbosbanka
h_ngsz_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

hangszere

z_n_d_l_t_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 22)

zenedélután

v-nd-gm-v-sz-k


----------



## Blachkthorne (2009 Január 22)

aanne_36 írta:


> v-nd-gm-v-sz-k



Vendégművészek

t_k_l_t_ss_g


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 22)

tökéletesség

_ll_t_ll_m_ny


----------



## Blachkthorne (2009 Január 22)

állatállomány

_ll_t_kt_l_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

illetéktelen

_ll_t_k*f_z_t_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 22)

illeték fizetés

_ll_tk__ll_t_s


----------



## czmiki (2009 Január 23)

állatkiállítás
k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 23)

kórboncnok
k-rb-nct-n


----------



## paula (2009 Január 23)

kórbonctan
-r--szt-l


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

íróasztal

l-v-s k_cs_


----------



## MrHail (2009 Január 23)

lovaskocsi

k_n_d_r_m_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 23)

kendermag

b_r_mf_ _dv_r


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 23)

baromfiudvar

l_v_l_st_szt_


----------



## sixtin (2009 Január 23)

levelestészta

m_m_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 23)

mámor

sz_p*n_p_t*m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 23)

mámor
sz_d_l_t


----------



## Kesa (2009 Január 23)

szép napot mindenkinek


n_k_d_s


----------



## Perlita (2009 Január 23)

anlikar írta:


> mámor
> sz_d_l_t


 
szédület

k_st_h_n


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 23)

kistehén

m_lk_*cs_k_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

milka csoki

_k_n_k_


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 23)

ükunoka

f_lyt_t_s


----------



## panyo (2009 Január 23)

Folytatás

B_c_kl_


----------



## almamag (2009 Január 23)

bicikli
M_c_m_ck_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

micimackó

l_k_st_k_r_k


----------



## panyo (2009 Január 23)

Lakástakarék

F_t_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 23)

Fater (Főtér)

s_k_rd_j


----------



## vali8 (2009 Január 23)

repülőgép
f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## Choongie (2009 Január 23)

fényképezőgép

f_sk_mr_


----------



## vali8 (2009 Január 23)

repülőgép

h_j_l_j


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 23)

hajolaj

l__p_rdp_tty


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 23)

leopardpötty
l_lk__sm_r_tf_rd_l_s


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

lelkiismeretfurdalás
_m_kf_t_m


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 23)

ámokfutam

b_cs_n_tk_r_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

bocsánatkérés

_b_g_tt_


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

ebugatta 
sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

sz_l_gk_rl_t - szalagkorlát

_ll_t


----------



## totya73 (2009 Január 23)

állat
z_r_v_n_l


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

záróvonal

f_z_m_sk_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

z_r_v_n_l - záróvonal

_ld_zt_t_s


----------



## Sisca (2009 Január 23)

fizimiska

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## totya73 (2009 Január 23)

üldöztetés
ny_r_s_g_d_


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

nyereségadó

_ll_mk_ncst_r


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

illemkincstár

c_rk_sz_ s_t_r


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

cirkuszi sátor

k_gy_l_mk_ny_r


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

kegyelemkenyér

_l_m_zsn_


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

alamizsna

sz_r_ncs_m_l_c


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

szerencsemalac

m_csk_gy_k_r


----------



## yucimama (2009 Január 23)

macskagyökér

g_m_b_gy_sz_rp


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

gumibogyószörp

k_lm_f_st_g_p


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

kelmefestőgép

_c_lk_h_


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

acélkohó

h_r_p_f_g_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 23)

harapófogó

h-t-st-l-ns-g


----------



## lacok (2009 Január 23)

hatástalanság


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 23)

hatástalanság

l__rh_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## lacok (2009 Január 23)

z-ng-r-h-ng-l-s


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 23)

l__rh_t_tl_ns_g ->leírhatalanság
z-ng-r-h-ng-l-s ->zongorahangolás

m_kr_p_p_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

oolong írta:


> l__rh_t_tl_ns_g ->leírhatalanság
> z-ng-r-h-ng-l-s ->zongorahangolás
> 
> m_kr_p_p_


mikropipa

b-b-t-ncl-p-s:mrgreen:


----------



## Sisca (2009 Január 24)

babatánclépés

g_r_bly_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 24)

gereblye

m_b_l*t_l_f_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 24)

mobil telefon
h_v_s_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

anlikar írta:


> mobil telefon
> h_v_s_k


hívások
sz-mcs-r-l-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 24)

számcserélés

h_sl_v_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Wulfi írta:


> számcserélés
> 
> h_sl_v_s


húsleves

j--tv-gy-t k-v-n-k:mrgreen:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 24)

számcserélés
v_z_t_k_s t_l_f_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

anlikar írta:


> számcserélés
> v_z_t_k_s t_l_f_n


vezetékestelefon

h-z-m-z-r-ndsz-r


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

házimozirendszer

k_rb_ly_gz_


----------



## brigitta189 (2009 Január 24)

körbélyegző

K_l_m_ndzs_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

Kilimandzsáró

h_f_v_s


----------



## brigitta189 (2009 Január 24)

hófúvás

h_jk_f_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

hajkefe

f_s_lk_d_s


----------



## brigitta189 (2009 Január 24)

fésülködés

sz_t_rf_z_t


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

szótárfüzet
sz-tsz-rt*v-gy-k.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

szétszórt vagyok

m_gt_rt_nh_t


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

megtörténhet

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

macskanyelv

_ny_sny_lv


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 24)

_ny_sny_lv - anyósnyelv

_jh_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 24)

újhir?
k_n_k:mrgreen:


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

konok

v_d_mp_rk


----------



## Dragon baby (2009 Január 24)

vidámpark

v-r-gcs-k-r


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

virágcsokor

_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## fürkész (2009 Január 24)

asztalitenisz

t_ng_rsz_r_s


----------



## Dragon baby (2009 Január 24)

tengerszoros

v_d_r_h_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 24)

íjhúr


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 24)

bocs lemaradtam
védőruha
k-nyh--szt-l


----------



## Dragon baby (2009 Január 24)

konyhaasztal

k_nyh_sz_kr_ny


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

konyhaszekrény

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Dragon baby (2009 Január 24)

asztalteritő

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

mosogatógép
k-nyh-sz-kr-ny


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

konyhaszekrény 

p_rsz_v_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

porszívó
f-rd-sz-b-


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

fürdőszoba

k_dk_l_p_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

kádkilépő
fr-tt-rt-r-lk-z-


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

frottirtörülköző

l_bg_mb_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 24)

l_bg_mb_ - lábgomba

g_b_n__r_t_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

gabonaaratás

sp_n_t - f_z_l_k


----------



## Gilbert (2009 Január 24)

spenót-főzelék

sz_r_a_t_k_s


----------



## brigitta189 (2009 Január 24)

szarkasztikus

_r_p_p_g_j


----------



## secimaci (2009 Január 24)

arapapagaj

_a_a_f_r_k


----------



## brigitta189 (2009 Január 24)

A játék lényege az lenne, hogy a magánhangzókat kell kihagyni.


----------



## secimaci (2009 Január 24)

b_cs_n_t n_m t_d_k _lv_sn_


----------



## evli (2009 Január 24)

bocsánat nem tudok olvasni 

r-p-l-g-p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 24)

repülőgép

p_t_rn_szt_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 24)

páternoszter

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## evli (2009 Január 24)

lehetetlen
t-h-t-tl-n


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

tehetetlen
k_m_g_sl_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 24)

kimagasló

t_lj_s_tm_ny


----------



## evli (2009 Január 24)

teljesítmény

v-zg-p


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 24)

v-zg-p - vizgép (talán, na jó, de mi az ?)

v_zl_t


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

vázlat
_p_tm_ny


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 24)

építmény

v_r_r_k


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

várárok
t_l__jt_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 24)

tolóajtó

f_gg_h_d


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 24)

függőhíd

b_ld_gt_l_n


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

boldogtalan
_n_v_rz_l_s


----------



## evli (2009 Január 24)

univerzális
sz-k-k-t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 24)

szakokat? székeket

h_s*l_v-s


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

szökőkút
sz_m_lyg_pk_cs_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 24)

sz_m_lyg_pk_cs_ - személygépkocsi

_l_r_s_t_


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

elárúsító
h_gy_tk_z_ 

*


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 25)

hagyatkozó

sz_b_dk_z_


----------



## aranyam (2009 Január 25)

szabadkozó

m_g_nt_n_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)

magántanár

t-r-st-t-rk-p


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 25)

túristatérkép

t_r_st_j_lz_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

túraistajelzés

n_gy_n *j_*bí-zt-ns-g-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)

nagyon jó, bíztonságos

t-lpr--s-tt


----------



## aranyam (2009 Január 25)

talpraesett

_st_m_s_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 25)

esti mese?

cs_l_d_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)

családos

cs-d-b-g-r


----------



## blabla234 (2009 Január 25)

csodabogár
--r-d-n-m-k-


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

blabla234 írta:


> csodabogár
> --r-d-n-m-k-


aerodinamika
t-p-szt-l-tl-ns-g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

tapasztalatlanság

m_v_l_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

művelődés

t_p_szt_l_tsz_rz_s


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 25)

tapasztalatszerzés

tr_nszk_nt_n_nt_l_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 25)

transzkontinentális

f_ldr_sz_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

földrészek

__r_zs__


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

hegyekel írta:


> földrészek
> 
> __r_zs__


eurázsia
p-l-n-z-a


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

Polinézia

k_r_nt_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

hegyekel írta:


> Polinézia
> 
> k_r_nt_n


karantén
m-rg-z-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

mérgezés

_nt_d_t_m!!!!


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 25)

mérgezés

_t_l_k_l_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

hegyekel írta:


> mérgezés
> 
> _nt_d_t_m!!!!


öntudatom?
v-l-s-gh-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

hegyekel írta:


> mérgezés
> 
> _nt_d_t_m!!!!


antidótum...


----------



## daniel2 (2009 Január 25)

valósághű
_br_szt_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

daniel2 írta:


> valósághű
> _br_szt_


ébresztő
b-lsz-r--ncs-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

balszerencse

sz_v_csb_t_t


----------



## evli (2009 Január 25)

hegyekel írta:


> balszerencse
> 
> sz_v_csb_t_t



szivacsbetét

-gyt-k-r-


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

evli írta:


> szivacsbetét
> 
> -gyt-k-r-


ágytakaró
m-l-g-t-


----------



## brigitta189 (2009 Január 25)

melegítő

j_g_s_tv_ny


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 25)

jogosítvány

__t_n_z__


----------



## Ica65 (2009 Január 25)

repülőgép
P_o_r_m_k


----------



## deres (2009 Január 25)

Ica65 írta:


> repülőgép
> P_o_r_m_k


 Programok

K_k_p_so_ó_á_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)

sumi írta:


> jogosítvány
> 
> __t_n_z__



eutanázia

-lv-s-lh-t-tl-n


----------



## wildduck (2009 Január 25)

elviselhetetlen
k_p_szt_sh_rd_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)

káposztáshordó

f-ly-m-t-s-n


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 25)

f-ly-m-t-s-n _ folyamatosan

l_ngv_g_


----------



## kékpille (2009 Január 25)

lángvágó

r_v_d_jj_


----------



## meima9 (2009 Január 25)

rövidujjú

t_z_lt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

tűzoltó

r_nd_r__t_


----------



## kékpille (2009 Január 25)

rendőrautó

r_nt_tth_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

rántotthús

m_j_n_z_s*kr_mpl_s_l_t_v_l


----------



## meima9 (2009 Január 25)

majonézes krumpli salátával 
b_rt_n


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 25)

börtön
b-b-h-z


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

babaház
sz_k_k_t


----------



## cserey (2009 Január 25)

babaház
sz-kc-ssz-v -ppr-x-m-c--


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 25)

babaház
m_s___t_


----------



## iku33 (2009 Január 25)

meseautó
t_v_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

tévedhetetlen
_lm_b_t_g


----------



## meima9 (2009 Január 25)

elmebeteg
J_z_s


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 25)

Jézus
n gym m


----------



## meima9 (2009 Január 25)

nagymama
gy_k_r_


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

nagymama
t__s_t_m_ny


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

gyakori
_nd_kt_v


----------



## iku33 (2009 Január 25)

Jézus 
t_n_tm_nt_s


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 25)

teasütemény
_jt__rny_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 25)

teasütemény

k_p_cs_n_:mrgreen:


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 25)

tünetmentes
s_kr_sty_s


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

ejtőernyőzés
sz_l_ss_v


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

iku33 írta:


> Jézus
> t_n_tm_nt_s



tünetmentes
l_t_g_t_s


----------



## Morci75 (2009 Január 25)

nanu64 írta:


> tünetmentes
> s_kr_sty_s



sekrestyés
_ntr_p_l_g__


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 25)

antropologia
k_p_l_f_rm__gr_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)

kupolaformaugrás 
(ez nehéz volt nekem, ügyes feladvány volt, gratulálok nanu64)

-jt--rny-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 26)

ejtőernyő

s_rk_nyr_p_l_s


----------



## Husesz (2009 Január 26)

sárkányrepülés
b_zt_s_t_t_


----------



## evli (2009 Január 26)

biztositótű

k-r-kb-l-ncs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 26)

kerékbilincs

b_nt_t_s...


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 26)

biztosítotű

_rrsz_rv_

(későn válaszoltam)


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 26)

orrszarvú
12797: büntetés

s_v_t_g_
r_k_


----------



## musical1 (2009 Január 26)

sivatagi róka

_g*_g_r


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 26)

ag egér
b-sz-lg-t-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 26)

m.szolar judit írta:


> ag egér
> b-sz-lg-t-s


beszélgetés
t-n-csk-z-s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 26)

tanácskozás

Sz_p*n_p_t*m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 26)

Noci87 írta:


> tanácskozás
> 
> Sz_p*n_p_t*m_nd_nk_n_k!


szép napot mindenkinek
k-sz-nt-nk - j-t-k-s-k k-z-tt:mrgreen:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 26)

köszöntünk a játékosok között

_lk_sz_lt*_z*_b_d


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 26)

Noci87 írta:


> köszöntünk a játékosok között
> 
> _lk_sz_lt*_z*_b_d


elkészült az ebéd
-g-n -n m-st m-e-gy-k -b-d-ln-, l-pt-m, sz-aszt-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 26)

igen én most megyek ebédelni, léptem, sziasztok...

j_*_tv_gy_t *n_k_d!


----------



## Detroit95 (2009 Január 26)

Jó étvágyat neked!

M_t / f_g_z / _b_d_l_i?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 26)

Mit fogsz ebédelni?

h_rk_*k_lb_szt *s_tv_*kr_mpl_v_l...


----------



## ancsa1980 (2009 Január 26)

k_m_l__n


----------



## ancsa1980 (2009 Január 26)

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 26)

szamitogép

v_n_lk_d


----------



## potyike68 (2009 Január 26)

vonalkód
é_z_l_m v_l_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 26)

érzelmi világ
sz_r_l_mkiss


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 26)

szerelem 

sz_rz_d_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 26)

szerződés
m-gf-jt-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 26)

megfejtés
_r_dm_ny


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 26)

eredmény
v-r-k-z-s


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 26)

várakozás

f_t_g_p


----------



## Szender (2009 Január 26)

futógép

h_rd_gy


----------



## K.Andrea1979 (2009 Január 26)

Szender írta:


> futógép
> 
> h_rd_gy


hordagy
m_r_k_n_l


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 26)

merőkanál

ny_k_t_k_rt


----------



## irulapirula (2009 Január 26)

nyakatekert

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 26)

számítógép

_z_s_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 26)

ízesít

sz-r-p-szt-s


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 26)

szereposztás

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 26)

körömreszelő

k_f_r_sp_h_r


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 26)

kefírespohár

j_v_nd_m_nd_


----------



## wiccza (2009 Január 26)

jövendőmondó
t_r_lv_l_szt_


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 26)

térelválasztó

r-nd-r--t-


----------



## McTessy (2009 Január 26)

rendőrautó

n_pk_lt_


----------



## Panka-Manka (2009 Január 27)

napkelte

r_m_nys_g_r


----------



## Mary62 (2009 Január 27)

reménysugár
t_r_l_m


----------



## apurka (2009 Január 27)

türelem


----------



## apurka (2009 Január 27)

türelem 

b_k_s_é_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 27)

békesség
j-*r-gg-lt!


----------



## iku33 (2009 Január 27)

Jó reggelt!

_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 27)

ablakpárkány

_n_l_m


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 27)

unalom

_lm_d_z_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

álmodozó

_z*_l_t*m_gr_nt_j_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 27)

az élet megrontója

f_st_tt * _g_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 27)

festett egek

gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 27)

gyomorrontás

k_r_lg_t_s


----------



## attila33 (2009 Január 27)

kerülgetés

_szt_lyk_r_nd_l_s


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 27)

osztálykirándulás

p_r_sp_tty_s*b_gr_


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 27)

pirospöttyös bogár

k_p_szt_l_pk_


----------



## milene (2009 Január 27)

káposztalepke

_nfl__nz_j_rv_ny


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 27)

influenzajárvány

p_ks_t_m_ny


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 27)

péksütemény
_ll_m_g_zg_t_s


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 27)

államigazgatás

k_zg_zd_s_gt_d_m_ny


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 27)

közgazdaságtudomány

b_rt_nt_lt_l_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 27)

börtöntöltelék
f_gs_g:mrgreen:


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 27)

fogság

k_ny_rt_l_n


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 27)

könyörtelen
k-m-nyd--


----------



## Husesz (2009 Január 27)

keménydió

k.r.sztr.jtv.ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

keresztrejtvény

sz_f_rd_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 27)

keménydio
f_jt_r_:mrgreen:


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 27)

fejtörő
-bb-f-g-m*h-gy-n-


----------



## smuku (2009 Január 27)

hegyekel írta:


> keresztrejtvény
> 
> sz_f_rd_l_t


 
Szófordulat

r_m_nyt_l_n


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 27)

reménytelen

j_j_t_k_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

jó játékot

sz_b_ly_s_n


----------



## ppetra79 (2009 Január 27)

repülőgép
k_f_jt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

hegyekel írta:


> jó játékot
> 
> sz_b_ly_s_n


 
Légyszíves előbb ezt fejtsed meg! Köszönöm!


----------



## iby2001 (2009 Január 27)

szabályosan

k_m_nyt_rk_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

iby2001 írta:


> szabályosan
> 
> k_m_nyt_rk_


keménytorku??

b-ld-gt-l-ns-g


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 27)

boldogtalanság

_lk_s_r_d_ts_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Magányos Farkas írta:


> boldogtalanság
> 
> _lk_s_r_d_ts_g


elkeseredettség 

f-jd-l-m -s k-nl-d-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 27)

fájdalom és kínlódás

-gy-tt-rz-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

aanne_36 írta:


> fájdalom és kínlódás
> 
> -gy-tt-rz-s


együttérzés

sz-r-t-t -s g-nd-sk-d-s


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 27)

szeretet és gondoskodás

_lh_v_t_tts_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Magányos Farkas írta:


> szeretet és gondoskodás
> 
> _lh_v_t_tts_g


elhivatottság

t-lj-s -d--d-ss-l


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Január 27)

teljes odaadással

h--mb-r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

macsek65 írta:


> teljes odaadással
> 
> h--mb-r


hóember?

j-nn-- k-ll-n- - t-v-szn-k:kaboom:


----------



## ivanka121 (2009 Január 27)

jönnie kellene a tavasznak

-n -s v-r-m n-gy-n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

ivanka121 írta:


> jönnie kellene a tavasznak
> 
> -n -s v-r-m n-gy-n


én is várom nagyon

n-gy-n j- l-nn- m-r s-t-lg-tn- -ssz-v-ssz-


----------



## celia72 (2009 Január 27)

nagyon jó lenne már sétálgatni összevissza

- gy-r-k-k -r-ln-k - f-rs-ngn-k


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

a gyerekek örülnek a farsangnak

k-b-l f-kt-t-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

asdx01 írta:


> a gyerekek örülnek a farsangnak
> 
> k-b-l f-kt-t-s


kábelfektetés

cs-t-r-ss-l -gyb- :mrgreen:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 27)

csôtöréssel egybe

sz_p*_d_*v_lt!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Noci87 írta:


> csôtöréssel egybe
> 
> sz_p*_d_*v_lt!


szép idő volt

d- s-jn-s h-ln-p m-r h-d-g l-sz -jr-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 27)

de sajnos holnap már hideg lesz újra

m_st*v_n*_z*_d_j_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Noci87 írta:


> de sajnos holnap már hideg lesz újra
> 
> m_st*v_n*_z*_d_j_


most van az ideje

-z -g-z, d- m-r n-gy-on r-g-t- t-rt.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 27)

az igaz de már nagyon régóta tart

sz_r_t_m*_*t_l_t


----------



## celia72 (2009 Január 27)

szeretem a telet

m-nd-nk- m-g v-n f-zv-


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

*izé*

-br-k- d-br-:555:


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

mindenki megvan fázva


----------



## celia72 (2009 Január 27)

abraka dabra

v-n t-j h-ln-pr-?


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

van tej holnapra?

h_ v_tt_l, _kk_r b_zt_s_n!


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 28)

...ha vettél,akkor,biztosan
zs-ml-t*-s*h-zt-l


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

zsemlét is hoztál

v_j_t * _s * l_kv_rt * _s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

vajat és lekvárt is...

r_nd_s*_mb_rk_!


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 28)

rendes emberke

L_bd_r_g_p_ly_


----------



## froman (2009 Január 28)

gy-m-ntk-st-ly


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 28)

manu2 írta:


> rendes emberke
> 
> L_bd_r_g_p_ly_





froman írta:


> gy-m-ntk-st-ly


Semmit nem felejtettél el ? 
gyémántkastely

újra : L_bd_r_g_p_ly_


----------



## Gabriello (2009 Január 28)

Labdarúgópálya

k-r-k-t-n-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

kerekíteni

g_l l_v_s


----------



## GoBalaton (2009 Január 28)

góllövés

b_l_t_n_ p_n_r_m_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

GoBalaton írta:


> góllövés
> 
> b_l_t_n_ p_n_r_m_


balatoni panoráma

f-rd-z-s - n-pf-nyb-n -s - t-b-n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 28)

balatoni panoráma
fürdőzés a napfényben és a tóban 

_._t_b_szb_rl_t


----------



## alarick (2009 Január 28)

Wulfi írta:


> balatoni panoráma
> fürdőzés a napfényben és a tóban
> 
> _._t_b_szb_rl_t


autobuszbérlet

zs_kb_m_csk_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

alarick írta:


> autobuszbérlet
> 
> zs_kb_m_csk_


zsákbamacska

-g-n v-gy n-m -z -tt - k-rd-s


----------



## xbizi (2009 Január 28)

igen vagy nem ez itt a kérdés

l-nn- v-gy n-m l-nn-


----------



## alarick (2009 Január 28)

xbizi írta:


> igen vagy nem ez itt a kérdés
> 
> l-nn- v-gy n-m l-nn-



lenni vagy nem lenni

_rr_ cs_r_g _ d__ _rr_ m_g _ m_gy_r_


----------



## athelio (2009 Január 28)

erre csörög a dió ,arra meg a mogyoró

b_b_t_ b_, b_b_t_ j_tsz_k


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 28)

athelio írta:


> erre csörög a dió ,arra meg a mogyoró
> 
> b_b_t_ b_, b_b_t_ j_tsz_k


 
bóbita, bóbita játszik

_._t_b_szp_ly_._dv_r


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 28)

_._t_b_szp_ly_._dv_r - autóbuszpályudvar

b_c_b_c_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

bicebóca

k_l_mpsz_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 28)

kolompszó

cs_ng_h_ng


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 28)

csengôhang

h_r_ngsz_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 28)

harangszó

cs_ng_tty_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 28)

csengettyü

sz_p*sz-


----------



## emsi (2009 Január 28)

szép szó
t_n_rn_


----------



## willowsong (2009 Január 28)

tanárnő

l_mp_b_r_


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 28)

tanárnő
sz_k_r_d_l_m


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 28)

lámpabúra
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 28)

karikatúra
r_jz_l_s:mrgreen:


----------



## MrsLevendula (2009 Január 28)

rajzolás

m_n_f_kt_r_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 28)

manufaktúra

v_nc_ll_r


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 28)

manufaktúra
k_zm_v_s


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 28)

vincellér
h_zm_st_r


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 28)

házmester

m_st_rg_r_nd_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 28)

mestergerenda

_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## Minimaci (2009 Január 28)

ablakkeret
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 28)

számitógép

_g_r


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 28)

egér

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## apurka (2009 Január 29)

fogyókúra

r_m_n_t_l_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 29)

reménytelen
sz-ks-gt-l-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

szükségtelen

m_rt_kl_t_ss_g


----------



## Mary62 (2009 Január 29)

mértékletesség
_szt-l-s-n-s


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 29)

asztalosinas
p_kl_p_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

péklapát

k_m_v_sk_l_p_cs


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 29)

kőműveskalapács
l_m_zj_tsz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

lemezjátszó

gr_m_f_n


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 29)

gramofon
m_g_f_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

megafon

h_ng_sb_m_nd_


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 29)

hangosbemondó
ny_kk_nd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

nyakkendő

_st_ly_r_h_


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 29)

estélyiruha
b_lt_r_m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

bálterem

f_ls_ * t_z_z_r


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 29)

felső*tízezer
_k_d_m_k_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

akadémikus

b_ny_m_rn_k


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

bányamérnök

k_pz_m_v_sz


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 29)

képzőművész

j_g_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

jogász

v_rsz_v_k


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

vérszívók

_d_s_ny_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 29)

édesanyák

sz_l__*sz_r_t_t


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

szülői szeretet

k_sk_ty_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 29)

kiskutya
h_s_g


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

hűség

d_b_s t_rt_


----------



## Mary62 (2009 Január 29)

dobostorta
l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

láncfűrész

h_gym_sz_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 29)

hegymászó

k_t_lh_gcs_


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

láncfűrész
h_gym_sz_


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

upsz..
kötélhágcsó
_gr_l_k_t_l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> upsz..
> kötélhágcsó
> _gr_l_k_t_l


ugrálókötél

sz-rt-rn-sz-k


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

szertornászok

t_h_r__t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 29)

teherautó

k_cs_k_r_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> szertornászok
> 
> t_h_r__t_


teherautó?

l-cs-l-k-cs-


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

kocsikerék; locsolókocsi

_r__szt_l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> kocsikerék; locsolókocsi
> 
> _r__szt_l


íróasztal
sz-m-t-g-pt-rt-v-z


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

számítógéptartóváz

_pt_k_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> számítógéptartóváz
> 
> _pt_k_s


optikus
sz-m-v-gk-sz-t-


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

szemüvegkészítő

_szt_l_ * n_pt_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> szemüvegkészítő
> 
> _szt_l_ * n_pt_r


asztali naptár

k-ncs-s k-l-nd-r--m


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

kincses kalendárium

v_ll_m_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> kincses kalendárium
> 
> v_ll_m_s


villamos

b-d-v-r- s-kl-


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

budavári sikló

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> budavári sikló
> 
> k_csk_b_k_


kecskebéka
b-l-t-n- br-k-k-


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

B.U. írta:


> kecskebéka
> b-l-t-n- br-k-k-


 balatoni brekeke

t_rg_nc_


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Január 29)

targonca

f_rg_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> balatoni brekeke
> 
> t_rg_nc_


targonca
v-ll-s sz-ll-t--szk-z


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

lütyőke írta:


> targonca
> 
> f_rg_n


furgon

_n_kk_r


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

B.U. írta:


> targonca
> v-ll-s sz-ll-t--szk-z


villás szállítóeszköz

_n_kk_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

niemetzne írta:


> villás szállítóeszköz
> 
> _n_kk_r


énekkar

d-l-l- -mb-r-k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 29)

delelő emberek

m_r_gzs_k


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Január 29)

Wulfi írta:


> delelő emberek
> 
> m_r_gzs_k


méregzsák

ny_mt_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 29)

nyomtató
k_sz_l_k
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 29)

anlikar írta:


> nyomtató
> k_sz_l_k
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 


készülök

t_k_rg_k


----------



## Anna1 (2009 Január 29)

tekergők
sz_gf_


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 29)

szegfű

_d_mcs_tk_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 29)

ádámcsutka

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 29)

égiháború

h_ng_l_tv_lt_z_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 29)

hangulatváltozás

m_nt*_z*_d_


----------



## zsebine (2009 Január 29)

Hangulatváltozás

H_v_s_s_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 29)

h_ng_l_tv_lt_z_s - hangulatváltozás

k_r_s_t__d_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 29)

Noci87 írta:


> hangulatváltozás
> 
> m_nt*_z*_d_


 
mint az idő

_._t_m_t_ - szókirakó, nem mondat!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 30)

autómentő

b_t_rd_szk_nt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

Wulfi írta:


> autómentő
> 
> b_t_rd_szk_nt


bútordiszkont?

k-l-p-csv-t-s


----------



## manu2 (2009 Január 30)

kalapácsvetés

v_v_b_jn_ks_g


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 30)

vívóbajnokság

f_gy_lm_zt_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

figyelmeztetés

_v_t_ss_g


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Január 30)

óvatosság

v_z_t_st_chn_k_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

vezetéstechnika

_d_f_gy_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 30)

odafigyelés

_l_z_k_nys_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 30)

előzékenység

_gyn_m_t_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 30)

ágyneműtartó

l_p_d_


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Január 30)

lepedő

_kr_b_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 30)

akrobata

m_t_tv_ny


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Január 30)

mutatvány

ny_r__lm_


----------



## Édes (2009 Január 30)

repülőgéph_v_t_s


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Január 30)

hivatás

ny_r__lm_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

fecapapa írta:


> hivatás
> 
> ny_r__lm_


nyárialma?

b-l-nd-z-s


----------



## Anna1 (2009 Január 30)

bolondozás
_tny_lv_nt_rt_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

Anna1 írta:


> bolondozás
> _tny_lv_nt_rt_


utnyilvántartó
sz-b-ds-g sz-r-l-m - k-tt- k-ll n-k-mkiss


----------



## EdesMindegy (2009 Január 30)

szabadság szerelem, e kettő kell nekem


----------



## EdesMindegy (2009 Január 30)

-n -lm-nt-m - v-s-r-b- f-l p-nzz-l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

EdesMindegy írta:


> már érkezett csak kicsit lassúbb vagyok


kedves ÉdesMindegy a feladványod nem érkezett meg így ezt nem veled folytatjuk ok.

v-l-d v-gy n-lk-l-d


----------



## EdesMindegy (2009 Január 30)

B.U. írta:


> kedves ÉdesMindegy a feladványod nem érkezett meg így ezt nem veled folytatjuk ok.
> 
> v-l-d v-gy n-lk-l-d


Veled vagy nélküled

_ sz_v_k _bl_k_k v_gy f_l_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 30)

a szavak ablakok vagy falak

kedves játékosok, a jobb áttekinthetőség érdekében lennétek szívesek jelölni (* vagy új sor) ha a feladvány több szóból áll? kiss

f_jt_r_


----------



## pimpa28 (2009 Január 30)

fejtörő

K_LK_P_SZT_


----------



## ferri60 (2009 Január 30)

KELKÁPOSZTA

b_z_d_r_


----------



## pimpa28 (2009 Január 30)

búzadara

T_RL_R_H_


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 30)

törlőruha

k_pr_sm_rt_s


----------



## baby123 (2009 Január 30)

kaprosmártás

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## bb2 (2009 Január 30)

baby123 írta:


> kaprosmártás
> 
> b_k_l_ncs_



békalencse

sz_ntt__v_t_s


----------



## pimpa28 (2009 Január 30)

szenttéavatás

L__k_pl_szt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 30)

szenttéavatás?
_ngy_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 30)

szenttéavatás
leokoplaszt
r_g_szt_:mrgreen:


----------



## pimpa28 (2009 Január 30)

ragaszto

_d_sz_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 30)

adószám

b-rl-ngk-t-t-


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

aanne_36 írta:


> adószám
> 
> b-rl-ngk-t-t-


barlangkutató
-sz-m-st-r


----------



## LaliNagy (2009 Január 30)

úszómester
_gyk_t_t


----------



## pimpa28 (2009 Január 30)

agykutató

_z_nr_t_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 30)

ózonréteg

__t_n_m__


----------



## pimpa28 (2009 Január 30)

autonomia

_szk_l_c__


----------



## free84 (2009 Január 30)

k_v_s


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 30)

pimpa28 írta:


> autonomia
> 
> _szk_l_c__




eszkaláció

p_ntgy_jt_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 30)

pontgyüjtő

__f_r__


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 30)

eufória

_l_ml_t_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 30)

álomlátó

_lt_t__rv_s


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 30)

altatóorvos

sz_vsz_gg_t_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 30)

szívszaggató

p_p_cs


----------



## szacsa7 (2009 Január 30)

szívszaggató

k_ty_f_l_


----------



## szacsa7 (2009 Január 30)

akkor pipacs 

és

k_ty_f_l_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 30)

kutyafüle

j_h_szk_ty_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 30)

juhászkutya

_ll_tb_r_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 30)

állatbarát

z-n-p-r-d-


----------



## dittas (2009 Január 30)

zeneparádé
s-sk-sz-sz


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 30)

sóskaszósz

g_zcs_r_t_l_p


----------



## PAXIT (2009 Január 31)

gázcseretelep
r_nd_z_


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 31)

rendező
pr-d-c-r


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Január 31)

producer

g_ly_sl_v_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

Hoka08 írta:


> producer
> 
> g_ly_sl_v_s


gulyásleves

v-s-p-cs-ny-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 31)

vesepecsenye

v_s_rn_p_*_b_d


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

Noci87 írta:


> vesepecsenye
> 
> v_s_rn_p_*_b_d


vasárnapi ebéd

- b-ld-gs-g -d-s m-d-r-


----------



## szacsa7 (2009 Január 31)

a boldogság édes madara

f_g_sk_r_kh_jt_m_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 31)

fogaskerékhajtómü

j_*sz_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

Noci87 írta:


> fogaskerékhajtómü
> 
> j_*sz_


jó szó

m-gf-rr-s-t-tt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

megforrósított

f_jj_d*m_g!!!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Január 31)

jujjad meg
l_v_g_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

levegő

_lf_gy_tt?


----------



## LTNora (2009 Január 31)

elfogyott??

h_p_h_ly


----------



## gala77 (2009 Január 31)

hópehely

_r_nyh_l


----------



## Eszter76 (2009 Január 31)

aranyhal

_v_k_n_l


----------



## dudika (2009 Január 31)

evőkanál

r_psz_d_ _


----------



## LTNora (2009 Január 31)

rapszódia
_rv_l_ny_h_j


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 31)

árvalányhaj

v_l_gv_ls_g


----------



## m.rika (2009 Január 31)

világválság

v_r_f_ny_s


----------



## LTNora (2009 Január 31)

verőfényes

v_r_zsl_t_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

LTNora írta:


> verőfényes
> 
> v_r_zsl_t_s


varázslatos

k-cs-nt-z-tt


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 31)

kicsontozott

sz_lr_zs_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

dreamver írta:


> kicsontozott
> 
> sz_lr_zs_


szélrózsa

sz-r-cs-nd--


----------



## dreamver (2009 Január 31)

szerecsendió

r_zm_r_ng


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

rozmaring

k_ksz*k_v_v_l


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 31)

keksz kávéval

_l_v_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

elévülhetetlen

f_n_ms_g_k


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 31)

finomságok

_v_l_c__


----------



## Eszter76 (2009 Január 31)

finomságok
t_lt_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

evolúció

f_jl_d_st_n*t_d_m_ny_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 31)

r_p_l_g_p - repülőgép

_mb_r_r_d_t


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 31)

f_jl_d_st_n*t_d_m_ny_ - fejlődéstan tudománya

_k_rt_l_f_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

oolong írta:


> r_p_l_g_p - repülőgép
> 
> _mb_r_r_d_t


Kérlekszépen! Mindig fejtsed meg az előtte lévőket, és csak utána írjál másikat...
*Még van előtte sok...Köszönöm!*


----------



## Szina (2009 Január 31)

sziasztok


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 31)

oolong írta:


> f_jl_d_st_n*t_d_m_ny_ - fejlődéstan tudománya
> 
> _k_rt_l_f_n


 
ikertelefon

_._t_m_rk_


----------



## oolong (2009 Január 31)

_._t_m_rk_ - autómárka

b_t_k_r_t_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 31)

betakarítás

_r_f_lk_rt


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 31)

nemelek írta:


> betakarítás
> 
> _r_f_lk_rt


 
(Kis segítség: azonos magánhangzók!)


----------



## berenyimate (2009 Január 31)

ürüfülkürt

uj feladvany:
k_l_ncs


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 31)

kilincs

ny_r_t_b_r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Január 31)

nyári tábor

_lm_m_t_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 31)

Alma mater

t_n_l_s


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 31)

tanulás

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## papaa (2009 Február 1)

kenyértörés

f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 1)

feketeretek
h-l-p-t-l-s


----------



## animajung (2009 Február 1)

hólapátolás
m-n-tj-gy


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

menetjegy

k_r_k_z_*v_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 1)

károkozó várás?
_ld_g_l_s:mrgreen:


----------



## xbizi (2009 Február 1)

eldugulás
cs-pk-r-zs-k-


----------



## fairygirl (2009 Február 1)

csipkerózsika

_sk_v_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 1)

esküvő
m_l_t_z_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

mulatozás

n_sz_j_nd_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 1)

nászajándék
m_z_sh_t_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 1)

mézeshetek

-mb-r-lt-


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

emberöltő

k_rl_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 1)

nászajándék
m_z_sh_t_k
kiss


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

mézéshetek

_k_r_t


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 1)

_k_r_t ->akarat, okirat

n_d_r_sp_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

nádorispán

t_ng_r_*h_rk_nty_


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

tengeri herkentyű

_k_rsz_l_s


----------



## 7mazsola (2009 Február 1)

ikerszülés
m_gsz_l_d_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

megszelídíthetetlen

_*k_s*h_rc_g!


----------



## lütyőke (2009 Február 1)

a kis herceg

l_b_l_ncs_l_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 1)

lebilincselő

_v_l_tl_n


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 1)

_v_l_tl_n - avulatlan ( elég nyögvenyelős szó, de pl.
"Ha megszabadulunk előítéleteinktől, a Kosztolányi-publicisztikában *avulatlan*, élő költőt fogadjuk el a lírikus Kosztolányinak." Tandori Dezső)

_l_t_t


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

életút

_r_tn_ks_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

eretnekség

h_v_z_s


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

havazás

_ml_s*s_t_m_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

omlós sütemény

j_j*d_*f_n_m!


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

jaj (vagy júj) de finom!

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

szélmalom

H_ll_nd__


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

Hollandia

f_p_p_cs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

fapapucs

h_gy_k*n_ncs_nn_k


----------



## Matizka (2009 Február 1)

repülőgép

k-t-nt-t-s


----------



## Matizka (2009 Február 1)

Bocsi,az első oldalt néztem!
Azért a feladvány érvényes!

Hegyek nincsenek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

kitüntetés

v_l_gr_sz_l_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 1)

hegyekel írta:


> kitüntetés
> 
> v_l_gr_sz_l_


világraszóló

b-l-nd-s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

bolondos

_st_*m_s_


----------



## Gyedó (2009 Február 1)

esti mese

v_z_p_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

vízipók

cs_d_p_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

csodapók

k_ng_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

kenguru

_szty_n_v*m_rs_ll


----------



## AngyalBambi (2009 Február 1)

usztyinov marsall

_ngy_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

angyal

_z*t_*v_gy....


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

az Te vagy

k_r_s_k_pt_l_ns_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

keresőképtelenség

m_nk_n_lk_l_s_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

munkanélküliség

b_nkr_bl_s


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

bankrablás

g_zd_s_g_ * v_l_gv_ls_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

gazdasági világválság


m_st*v_l_m_*v_d_m_bb_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

most valami vidámabbat

h__s_s(nekem vidám)


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

hóesés?

h_k_r_lyn_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

hókirálynô

sz_p*_lm_k_t*n_k_d!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

szép álmokat Neked!/is/

_lm-dj *_ngy_lk_kk_l!


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 1)

Álmodj angyalkákkal!

És:

L_gy_n*v_d_m*r_gg_l_d! :..:


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

Legyen vidám reggeled!

j_h_tn_*m_r*_*t_v_sz


----------



## EdesMindegy (2009 Február 1)

Bartuska írta:


> Legyen vidám reggeled!
> 
> j_h_tn_*m_r*_*t_v_sz


jöhetne már a tavasz

_jf_lt*_t_tt*m_r*_z*_r_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

éjfélt ütööt már az óra

t_rj_t_k*h-t*ny_g_v_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

térjetek hát nyugovóra

t_n_lg_t_k*k_zb_!!!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

tanulgatok közbe

_kk_r*n_gy_n*_k_s*l_sz_l


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

akkor nagyon okos leszel

cs_k*_lm_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

csak álmos?

_l_dn_*t_n_lsz?


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

aludni tanulsz

v_zsg_r_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

vizsgára

f_s_l_?


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

fôsuli

k_zg_z


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

közgáz

_z*g_z!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

az gáz


n_*m_st*_lt_n_k!(szia)


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 2)

na most eltünök!

s_k_r_s*v_zsg_t! /szia,jóéjt!/


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 2)

Sikeres vizsgát!

M_nn_*f_g!


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 2)

Menni fog!
dr-kk-ln-*f-g-k!


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Február 2)

drukkolni fogok

l_ng_t_k_z_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 2)

lángotokozok?
f_rr_s_g
:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

forróság

t_z_lt_k!


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 2)

tűzoltók!


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 2)

f_rr_d_lm_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

forradalmár

m_nd_g*j_!!!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 2)

mindig jó 
h_t n_mm_nd_g:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

hát nem mindig

n_h_*_lk_ln_......


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 2)

néha elkelne
_gyr_*gy_kr_bb_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 2)

egyre gyakrabban
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

kirendelés

sz_p*_z*_l_t....


----------



## alyshlien (2009 Február 2)

szép az élet
m_r*_m_k_r..


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Február 2)

már amikor

M_r_m_r_s


----------



## ago55 (2009 Február 2)

Máramaros
k_csk_r_ng_s


----------



## alyshlien (2009 Február 2)

kacskaringós?
m_ggyl_v_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

meggyleves

_b_dsz_n_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

ebédszünet

t_lp_n_ll_


----------



## ago55 (2009 Február 2)

talponálló
J_* p_f_*s_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

ago55 írta:


> talponálló
> J_* p_f_*s_r


jó pofa sör

m-nd-n -b-d -t-n


----------



## Nusa (2009 Február 2)

repülőgép


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Nusa írta:


> repülőgép


én s imádok repülni de hogy kerül ez ebbe a játékba


----------



## Nusa (2009 Február 2)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép
z_szl_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Nusa írta:


> repülőgép
> z_szl_


l-ng- l-b-g-

zászló


----------



## Nusa (2009 Február 2)

B.U. írta:


> l-ng- l-b-g-


lengő lebegő
h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Nusa írta:


> lengő lebegő
> h_l_k_pt_r


helikopter

n-h-zb-mb-z-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

nehézbombázó

_gy_n_ssz_d


----------



## Nusa (2009 Február 2)

ágyu


----------



## Nusa (2009 Február 2)

nem tudom


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> nehézbombázó
> 
> _gy_n_ssz_d


ágyúnaszád?

t-kcs-pd-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

B.U. írta:


> ágyúnaszád?
> 
> t-kcs-pd-


 
ha véletlenül kimaradt egy -n-betű, akkor *tankcsapda?*

r_p_l_g_p*_ny_h_j_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

hegyekel írta:


> ha véletlenül kimaradt egy -n-betű, akkor *tankcsapda?*
> 
> r_p_l_g_p*_ny_h_j_


repülőgép anyahajó

v-d-szp-l-t-


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 2)

vadászpilóta
k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

spilu írta:


> vadászpilóta
> k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


kerecsensolyom

v-dl-b-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

vadliba

v_t_rl_z_*r_p_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 2)

vitorlázó repülő
s_ly_m
:mrgreen:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

selyem

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 2)

v_t_rl_v_sz_n ->vitorlavászon

s_t_s_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

setesuta

_zg_d_


----------



## cseppcsay (2009 Február 2)

_zg_d_ - őzgida

l_v_lt_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 2)

levéltáros
cs_m_g_l_
:mrgreen:


----------



## Apes (2009 Február 2)

csomagoló

k-csk-t-j


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 2)

kecsketej
al-lj-r-


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 2)

aluljáró

_l_mk_r


----------



## arlika (2009 Február 2)

álomkór 

sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

arlika írta:


> álomkór
> 
> sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


szeretetteljes
b-ld-gt-l-ns-g


----------



## realtime (2009 Február 2)

Boldogtalanság
M_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_nk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 2)

megszentségteleníthetetlenkedéseitekért  (hosszabb nem volt? )

f_jv_d_sz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

realtime írta:


> Boldogtalanság
> M_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_nk_d_s__t_k_rt[/qu
> megszentségteleníthetetlenkedéseitekért
> 
> ...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

ezerszer kellene ezt leírnod minden nap

_gy_t_rt_k!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> ezerszer kellene ezt leírnod minden nap
> 
> _gy_t_rt_k!


egyetértek
-gys-gb-n -z -r-


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 2)

egységben az erő

b_k_ss_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

békesség

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> békesség
> 
> sz_b_ds_g


szabadság

sz-r-l-m, - k-tt- k-ll n-k-mkiss


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

szerelem, e kettô kell nekem

P_t_f_*S_nd_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> szerelem, e kettô kell nekem
> 
> P_t_f_*S_nd_r


Petőfi Sándor

sz-r-lm-s v-rs-k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

szerelmes versek

sz_pt_mb_r*v_g_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> szerelmes versek
> 
> sz_pt_mb_r*v_g_n


szeptember végén

m-g ny-ln-k - v-lgyb-n - k-rt-v-r-g-k........


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok

m_g*z_ld_l*_*ny_rf_*_z*_bl_k*_l_tt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok
> 
> m_g*z_ld_l*_*ny_rf_*_z*_bl_k*_l_tt


még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt
d- l-t-d -m-tt - t-l- v-l-g-t....:mrgreen:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

de latom amott a teli vilagot...

m_r*h_*t_k_r_*_l*_*b_rc_*t_t_t...


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> de latom amott a teli vilagot...
> 
> m_r*h_*t_k_r_*_l*_*b_rc_*t_t_t...


már hó takará el a bérci tetőt

kedves Noci87 részemről ennyi erről a versről,sajnos legalább 45éve tanultam és nemigen emlékszem a folytatásra. kár mert szép mint minden vers de hát ez van.azért jó volt mókázni:mrgreen:

- f--t-ls-g -d-s m-nt - m-z


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

a fiatalság édes mint a méz 

n_m*cs_k*_*h_sz*_v_s_k_*_*v_l_g!!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> a fiatalság édes mint a méz
> 
> n_m*cs_k*_*h_sz*_v_s_k_*_*v_l_g!!!


nem csak a husz éveseké a világ

d- h-gy n-m, m- m-nd-n -k-r-l f-r-g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

de hogy nem, minden akörül forog 

t_n_ls_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> de hogy nem, minden akörül forog
> 
> t_n_ls_g


tanulság
-pt-m-zm-s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

optimizmus

b_r_t_k*k_zt


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 2)

barátok közt

h_l_s_pk_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 2)

hálósipka

__t_m_t_zm_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 2)

h_l_s_pk_ - hálósapka

h_l_g_nb_nd_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 2)

automatizmus

r__l_zm_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

realizmus

k_r_szt_nys_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 2)

kereszténység

l_t_rg__


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

liturgia

_n_k_sk_nyv


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 2)

énekeskönyv

V_t_k_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

Vatikán

L_th_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 2)

Luther

k_lt_r_ll_m


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 2)

kultúrállam

_ll_mk_d_x


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Február 2)

illemkódex

p_r_gr_f_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

paragrafus

n_v_l_tl_n_k


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 2)

paragrafus

_szk_rb_ns_v


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Február 2)

neveletlenek

_l_lm_s_dt_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

elálmosodtam

Sz_p*_lm_k_t!


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 2)

Szép Álmokat!

gy_gysz_r_sz


----------



## vreality (2009 Február 2)

gyógyszerész

t_ntr_


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 3)

tantra ?


t_ny_rl_ny_m_t


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 3)

tenyérlenyomat
-rv-ssz-k-rt-


----------



## BookWorm (2009 Február 3)

orvosszakértő
b_sz_rk_ny


----------



## katalinka74 (2009 Február 3)

boszorkány

n__r_l_g_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

:mrgreen:neurologus
_d_gb_t_g


----------



## katalinka74 (2009 Február 3)

idegbeteg

t_t_v_l_m_v_sz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

Azért irok,hogy kideritsem mit is gondolok valojában.


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

tétoválómüvész?
b_ld_gs_gh_rm_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

vagy tetoválómüvész?


----------



## katalinka74 (2009 Február 3)

anlikar írta:


> vagy tetoválómüvész?


 tetoválóművész

boldogsághormonkiss

_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## makarsz (2009 Február 3)

asztalitenisz
_z_n_tk_l_é_


----------



## Elephant (2009 Február 3)

üzenetküldés
p_r_m_n_á_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

piromániás
r_bb_nt_s


----------



## makarsz (2009 Február 3)

robbantás
p_r_n_rm_l_s


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Február 3)

anlikar írta:


> piromániás
> r_bb_nt_s


robbantás

sz_j_t_k


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 3)

szójáték

b_k_k_zv_t_t_s


----------



## niemetzne (2009 Február 3)

makarsz írta:


> robbantás
> p_r_n_rm_l_s


 paranormális

sz_j_t_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

niemetzne írta:


> paranormális
> 
> sz_j_t_k


szójáték

-jr- -s -jr-


----------



## makarsz (2009 Február 3)

újra és újra
m_k_o_on


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

makarsz írta:


> újra és újra
> m_k_o_on


mikrofon
h-ng-sb-sz-l-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

szojáték
k_r_kp_r_c
:mrgreen:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

anlikar írta:


> szojáték
> k_r_kp_r_c
> :mrgreen:


kerekperec
-rg-mb-rg-m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

mikrofon 
hangosbeszélő
_rg_a
:mrgreen:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

anlikar írta:


> mikrofon
> hangosbeszélő
> _rg_a
> :mrgreen:


orgia
h-z-b-l-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

kerekperec 
irgum burgum
m_nyd_rg_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

mennydörgés

v_ll_ml_ss_l....


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

anlikar írta:


> kerekperec
> irgum burgum
> m_nyd_rg_s


menydörgés
-g-h-b-r-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

orgia házibuli
f_lf_rd_l_s
:mrgreen:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

menydörgés 
égiháboru
_rk_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

anlikar írta:


> menydörgés
> égiháboru
> _rk_n


orkán
j-g-s-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

jégeső

v_ll_ml_ss_l.... (nem volt megfejtése!!!)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

hegyekel írta:


> jégeső
> 
> v_ll_ml_ss_l.... (nem volt megfejtése!!!)


villámlással
t-jf-n N-g-s-k- f-l-tt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

tájfun Nagasaki felett

sz_p*v_lt*n_gy_n!!!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

hegyekel írta:


> tájfun Nagasaki felett
> 
> sz_p*v_lt*n_gy_n!!!!


szép volt nagyon
-g-n, d- j- r-g-n -s v-lt


----------



## zeffyr (2009 Február 3)

igen, de jó régen is volt
h--s-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

zeffyr írta:


> igen, de jó régen is volt
> h--s-s


hóesés
-sz-k-s-rk


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 3)

-sz-k-s-rk - északisark

t__k_v_r_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

oolong írta:


> -sz-k-s-rk - északisark
> 
> t__k_v_r_k


teakeverék
r-m-s v-gy c-tr-m-s


----------



## zeffyr (2009 Február 3)

rumos vagy citromos
k-v-h-z


----------



## manu2 (2009 Február 3)

kávéház

M_v_sz_tt_rt_n_sz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

manu2 írta:


> rumos vagy citromos ?
> 
> M_v_sz_tt_rt_n_sz


müvészettörténész

r-g-sz-t-l-l-t


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 3)

r-g-sz-t-l-l-t _ régészeti lelet (?)

t_l_t_l_l_t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

oolong írta:


> r-g-sz-t-l-l-t _ régészeti lelet (?)
> 
> t_l_t_l_l_t


telitalálat
p-sz-k n-gy sz-r-ncs-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

piszok nagy szerencse

_ly_n*_s*l_t-z_k?


----------



## tyrmcdragon (2009 Február 3)

B.U. írta:


> telitalálat
> p-sz-k n-gy sz-r-ncs-


 piszok nagy szerencse

k_k_st_r_j


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

tyrmcdragon írta:


> piszok nagy szerencse
> 
> k_k_st_r_j


kakastaréj az elöző ilyen is létezik

b-ld-gs-g -d-s m-d-r-


----------



## tyrmcdragon (2009 Február 3)

B.U. írta:


> kakastaréj az elöző ilyen is létezik
> 
> b-ld-gs-g -d-s m-d-r-


 boldogság idős madara 

m_g t_bb


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

tyrmcdragon írta:


> boldogság idős madara
> 
> m_g t_bb


még több

-r-ly - f--t-ls-g-dn-k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

örülj a fiatalságodnak

d_*n_*cs_k*_*m_n-k*_lj!


----------



## nonomesz (2009 Február 3)

_nn_m_r_


----------



## nonomesz (2009 Február 3)

f_gy_


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 3)

Noci87 írta:


> örülj a fiatalságodnak
> 
> d_*n_*cs_k*_*m_n-k*_lj!


de ne csak a mának élj

k_p_sl_p


----------



## Benningtonne (2009 Február 3)

képeslap

_a_ló


----------



## Iren61 (2009 Február 3)

*vadló*


----------



## Iren61 (2009 Február 3)

k_r_ső


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

kereső
k_t_t_:mrgreen:


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 3)

kutató

l_k_m_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

Ahol nincs igazság, ott békesség se lehet.
"az ész téved,az érzés soha"


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

lakoma
v_g_d_z_s:mrgreen:


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 3)

vigadozás
-lh-z-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

elhízás

r_sz_gs_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 3)

részegség
-nt-lk-h-l-st-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

antialkoholista?

sz_n-t-r__m


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 3)

szanatórium
b-t-gs-g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

betegség

cs_sz_p-nz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 3)

csuszopénz
k_r_pc__


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

korrupció

s_g_ts_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

segítség

_ls_lly_dsz?


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

elsüllyedsz

n_m*t_d-k*_szn_


----------



## schand (2009 Február 3)

nem tudok úszni
_kk_r*t_n_lj*m_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

akkor tanulj meg

f-l-k!!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

félek!!!

_z_rt*f_lh_tsz!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

ezért félhetsz

t_d_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

tudom

_gysz_r*_l*k_ll*k_zd_n_......


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

egyszer el kell kezdeni

p_rsz_*gy_r_kk_rb-n!


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 3)

persze gyerekkorban !

d_ m_g n_m k_s_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

de még nem késő

cs_k*r_jt_!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

csak rajta

m_gpr_b_l-m!!!


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 3)

csak rajta !

_z _s m_s_s _rz_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

ez is mesés érzés

_*b_ld-gs_g*k_k*m-d-r-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 3)

a boldogság kék madara

_n_m_t_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

önámitás

n_m*l_h_t!!!!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 3)

nem lehet !

m_rt * h_l * v_n ?


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 3)

mért hol van
-n-m-l--


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 3)

anomália

l_s_lk_d_k


----------



## rogermorgue (2009 Február 3)

leselkedik

gy_l_kj_r_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 3)

gyilokjáró

-r-d-tm-ny


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

erôditmény

_dv_zl_gy


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Február 3)

üdvözlégy

m_lb_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

malboro??

f_lm_t*n_z_k


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 3)

filmet nézők

p_zs_m_n_dr_g


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 3)

pizsamanadrág

t_r_d_z_tts_gm_nt_s_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 4)

töredezettségmentesítő

f-f-ld-lg-z-s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 4)

fafeldolgozás

_rd__rt_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 4)

erdőírtás

m-lt-s-gt-lj-s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 4)

méltóságteljes

v_l_gk_r_l_


----------



## Kaye99 (2009 Február 4)

világ körül
_nm_g_d_rt


----------



## laciszabi (2009 Február 4)

önmagadért
t_l_f_n_f_lk_


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 4)

telefonfülke

_l_rh_t_s_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

elérhetőség

t_nkr_t_tt*f_lk_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 4)

tönkretett fülke

v_nd_l-zm-s


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Február 4)

vandalizmus

d_d_l_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 4)

dudáló, dödöle

_xpr_ssz_._n_zm_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 4)

expresszionizmus

s_k-rt_l-ns_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

sikertelenség

_xh_b_c__n_zm_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 4)

exhibicionizmus

_pr_ssz__n-zm_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

impresszionizmus (-m- ha hiányzott?)

k_b_zm_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 4)

kubizmus

h_-nyz-tt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

hiányzott

h_tty_*m_d_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 4)

hattyu madár

_lt_n_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

oltanák? ..madár influenza vírus ellen?

_rr_*g_nd_lt_l?


----------



## valeryy (2009 Február 4)

Erre gondoltál!
p_rsz_, t_l_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

persze, talán

k_rh__n*_lt_zn_


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 4)

korhűen öltözni

v_r_sn_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

városnézés

v_r_nk*sz_r_t_tt_l!


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 4)

várunk szeretettel

v_r_k_o_z_ss_l*sz_r_t_nk


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 4)

bocs, ez hiba volt

v_r_k_z_ss_l*sz_r_t_nk


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2009 Február 4)

várakozással szeretünk 


P_l_ssz_nt_v_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

Pilisszentiván

D_l_lf_ld


----------



## kedina01 (2009 Február 4)

Dél-alföld

_sz__k-M_gy_r_rsz_g


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 4)

Észak-Magyarország

N_ps_t_sr_*v_gy_m!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

napsütésre vágyom!

k_ *_z*_k_*n_m?????


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 4)

Ki az, aki nem?

M_ly_n*_g_z_d*v_n!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

M_ly_n*_g_z_d*v_n! :wink: 
milyen igazad van...

s_h_jt_z_m..


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 4)

Sóhajtozom...

_n*n_m*k_l_nb_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

én nem különben..

d_pr_ssz__s *_d_!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 4)

depessziós idô

_n*h_v_t*_k_r_k!!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

én havat akarok!!!

_z*_s*j_!!!!


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 4)

az is jó!
d-*m-r*t-v-sz*l-h-tn-


----------



## gyimko54 (2009 Február 4)

de már tavasz lehetne !
T_r_nt_b_n*m_g*f_gy


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 4)

Torontóban nem fagy
j-*n-kt-k!


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Február 4)

jó nektek

m_d_g_szk_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 4)

Madagaszkár
-tt*j-*-d-*l-h-t


----------



## gyimko54 (2009 Február 4)

Ott jó idő lehet
D_*m_ly_n*l_sz*j_v_*h_t_n?


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 4)

De milyen lesz jövő héten?
h-l?


----------



## gyimko54 (2009 Február 4)

Hol?
A*n_gy*m_gy_r*_lf_ld_n !


----------



## tomigal (2009 Február 4)

A nagy magyar alföldön
B_b_t_ B_b_t_ t_nc_l


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 4)

Bóbita Bóbita táncol

_r_nys_rl_g


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

aranyserleg

R_m*sz_k_d_k


----------



## klne2 (2009 Február 4)

Rám szakadék

cs_lk_s b_bl_v_s


----------



## shono80 (2009 Február 4)

csülkösbableves

_lj_gyz_s


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 4)

eljegyzés

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

nászéjszaka

m_g_l_p_t_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

bocs, elszúrtam: 
m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## shono80 (2009 Február 4)

meglepetés

M__gl_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 4)

Maugli

Sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

Maugli

k_v_f_z_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

szerepcsere

_r__szt_l


----------



## shono80 (2009 Február 4)

nehéz????


----------



## shono80 (2009 Február 4)

kávéfőző
íróasztal

_rn_t_l_g_s


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

ornitologus

gy_m_rr_nt_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

gyomorrontás

n__r_l_g__


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

neurologus

g_sztr__nt_r_l_g_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

hát én neurológiára gondoltam de ez is jó 
gasztroenterológus

H__m_t_l_g__


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

Heamatologia
Heamatalogus

p_t_l_g__


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

patológia

sz_v_g_p


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

szívógép???
öööö... ja nem
szövőgép

v_ll_nyk_pcs_l_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

szívógép 

villanykapcsoló

h_t_zs_k


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

hátizsák

h_rm_nk_z_l_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

hormonkezelés

pl_szt_k__m_t_t


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

plasztikaiműtét
sz_v_t_lt_t_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

szívátültetés

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

asztalterítő

d_n_r*sz_ks_g_s!


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

asztalterítő
v_d__m_gn_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

donor szükséges???

_rnyj_t_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

Igen!!!!!!!!

árnyjáték

sz_nj_t_k


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

donor szükséges
v_d__m_gn_


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

színjáték
k_p_rny_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

színjáték

b_zt_ns_g__r


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

biztonságiőr
t_lpm_ssz_zs


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 4)

tapmasszász

s_r_sk_rs_


----------



## ecoka (2009 Február 4)

Söröskorsó

ö-i-á-ó


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

önimádó

n_pv_s_l_t


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Február 5)

népviselet

d_n_md_n_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 5)

dinomdánom

sz_r_k_zt_t_


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

szórakoztataó 
s_b_sk_r_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

sebeskőrös 

_rct_szt_t_


----------



## zsumami (2009 Február 5)

arctisztitó
k_ncs_s b_ny_


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

kincsesbánya

sz_m_t_g_p_s*j_t_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 5)

számítógépes játék

_rcr_d_r


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

arcradír

k-l-k-p-szt-f-j-


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

arcradír

m_rh_p_rk_lt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 5)

Vica50 írta:


> arcradír
> 
> k-l-k-p-szt-f-j-



kelkáposztafejű?? 

l_v_lt_t_


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> kelkáposztafejű??
> 
> 
> 
> l_v_lt_t_


 
levéltetű

l-th-t-tl-n


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

láthatatlan

_r_ltk_v_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 5)

őröltkávé

m_gf_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

megfoghatatlan

t-l-v-z--sb-m-nd-


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

televíziósbemondó

k_z_nh_z


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

kazánház 

k-cs-l-b-nf-rg-


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

kacsalábonforgó

v_r_sv_rt_st


----------



## Andera (2009 Február 5)

vörösvértest

cs_p_d_k


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

csapadék

z_ld_v_z_t


----------



## Andera (2009 Február 5)

zöldövezet

t_t_kt_rt_s


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

titoktartás

p_dl_sz_ny_g


----------



## Andera (2009 Február 5)

padlószőnyeg

sz_ny_gcs_p_s
________________


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 5)

szúnyogcsípés

_l_v_l_


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

alávaló

k_t_k_ntg_t_s


----------



## Andera (2009 Február 5)

kitekintgetés

m_t__r_l_g__

________________


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 5)

kitekintgetés

_l_mv_r_zs


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 5)

meteorológia

_l_mv_r_zs


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 5)

kitekintgetés

t_z_ _r_sz


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

meteorológia
álomvarázs

k_tt_t-_gysz_rr_


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 5)

kettőt egyszerre

m_dv_m_ncs


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

medvemancs

t-l-k-n-z-s


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 5)

medvemancs

t_z_ _r_sz


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 5)

bocs, ezt nem direkt csinálom, így jön ki a lépés, akkor itt tartunk:

t-l-k-n-z-s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 5)

telekinézis

sz_b_ly_s_n!


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 5)

telekinézis

r_p_l_*cs_sz__lj


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 5)

bocs

szabályosan

r_p_l_*cs_sz__lj


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 5)

telekinézis?

t_z_ _r_sz


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 5)

repülő csészealj

t_z_ _r_sz 

bocs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 5)

repülőcsészealj
_rh_j_:mrgreen:


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 5)

űrhajó
v-d-sp-rk


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

vadaspark

_k_lv_v_m_rk_z_s


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 5)

_k_lv_v_m_rk_z_s - ökölvivó mérkőzés

_k_v_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 5)

ekevas

sz_nt_v_t_


----------



## amrena (2009 Február 5)

szántóvető

b_r_tf_l_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 5)

barátfüle

d_r_ly_


----------



## zsolo9 (2009 Február 5)

derelye 

k r k v t


----------



## amrena (2009 Február 5)

kerékvető

_g_sb_g_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 5)

ágasbogas

p__c_


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

ágasbogas
k_l_zk_p_t_ny


----------



## amrena (2009 Február 5)

kalózkapitány

p_l_nk_f_zd_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 5)

pálinkafözde
c_fr_:mrgreen:


----------



## Luking (2009 Február 5)

cifra
_pr_p_nz


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 5)

aprópénz

-pr-h-rd-t-s-k


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

aprópénz
f_z_t_s


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

apróhirdetések
l_v_gr_nd


----------



## amrena (2009 Február 5)

lovagrend

sz_mr_v_l_


----------



## gaboca0910 (2009 Február 5)

repülőgép


----------



## gaboca0910 (2009 Február 5)

-k-st-j-s


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

szemrevaló
k_rty_j_t_k


----------



## zsolo9 (2009 Február 5)

*w*



Meszti írta:


> szemrevaló
> k_rty_j_t_k


 
kártyajáték 

z n d b z


----------



## amrena (2009 Február 5)

zenedoboz

cs_pk_t_r_t_


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

zenedoboz
z_n_k_r


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

csipketerítő


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

_lk_ny_t


----------



## Apes (2009 Február 5)

alkonyat

t-l-h-ld


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 5)

telehold

b-m-t-tk-z-s


----------



## gaboca0910 (2009 Február 5)

bemutatkozás 
f-l-gy-l


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 5)

felügyel
_st_m_s_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 5)

estimese (estimise)

_v_c_._


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

ováció

f_lk_rt


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

fülkürt

sz_r_ncs_cs_ll_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

szerencsecsillag

_sth_jn_cs_ll_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

esthajnalcsillag

g_nc_lsz_k_r


----------



## BHajni (2009 Február 5)

esthajnalcsillag


f_k_t_r_t_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

feketeretek

z_ldb_k_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

zöldbéka

l_l__k_c


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

lilaakác

s_rg_r_zs_


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

Bartuska írta:


> esthajnalcsillag
> 
> g_nc_lsz_k_r


göncölszekér

esthajnalcsillag

még a sárgarózsa is

-l-v-t-r


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

sárgarózsa

r_zs_sz_n*p_rd_c


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

rózsaszin párduc

n_mz_t_*tr_k_l_r


----------



## amrena (2009 Február 5)

rózsaszínpárduc

sz_m_r_f_z


----------



## BHajni (2009 Február 5)

nemzeti trikolor
szomorúfűz

n__n l_mp_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

neon lámpa

__nt_f_r_z_s


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

iontoforézis

k-l-v-l-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

kalevala

V_jn_m_jn_n


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 5)

vajonmijön

-lk-pz-lh-t-t-l-n-l


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

ez sajna nem jó
Vejnemöjnen a megfejtés

elképzelhetetlenül ?

p_p_sz_rk_l_


----------



## schererjani (2009 Február 5)

pipaszúrkáló

_ll_h_t_tl_n_l_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

ellehetetlenülés

k_h_nt_lv_


----------



## Lacika69 (2009 Február 5)

kihantolva

pl_tyk_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

pletyka

t_t_lk_r_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

totálkáros

__t_v_rs_ny


----------



## Lacika69 (2009 Február 5)

totálkáros
t_rsk_r_s_


----------



## Lacika69 (2009 Február 5)

autoverseny
_ld_z_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

üldözés

m_n_k_l_s


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

üldözés, menekülés

l_v_rs_ny


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

lóverseny

t_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## Lacika69 (2009 Február 5)

totalizátor
sz_kl_m_sz_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

sziklamászó

l_v_szs_k_


----------



## Lacika69 (2009 Február 5)

lovaszsoké
k_m__ns_f_r


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

kamionsofőr

k_p_ff_g_


----------



## Eszter76 (2009 Február 5)

kipuffogó

r_jt_kh_ly


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

rejtekhely

s_mm_tt_v_s


----------



## Lacika69 (2009 Február 5)

semmittevés
v_r_g_nt_z_s


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

virágöntözés

v_l_gk_r_l_ . _t


----------



## BHajni (2009 Február 5)

világkörüli út
h-ngy-b-ly


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

hangyaboly

_gy_t_rt_s


----------



## BHajni (2009 Február 5)

egyetértés

p_dl_zs_nkr_m


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 5)

padlizsánkrém

sz_g_ld_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

száguldás

_nfr_sz__n_


----------



## BHajni (2009 Február 5)

száguldás

t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 5)

Bartuska írta:


> száguldás
> 
> _nfr_sz__n_



infraszauna

v_l_szth_tsz


----------



## Andera (2009 Február 6)

választhatsz 

m_gb_k_l_s


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 6)

megbékélés

j_s_g_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 6)

jóságos

v_r_b


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 6)

veréb/véreb

k_ld_ks_rv


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 6)

köldöksérv

v_nd_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 6)

vándor

m_d-r_nfl__nz_


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 6)

madárinfluenza

k_ld_kzs_n_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 6)

köldökzsinór

sz_l_sz_rv_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 6)

csak te tudod hogy milyeen szarvas (feladom) 
b_rn_m_dv_
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 6)

barnamedve

j_ _ j_t_k !


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 6)

jó a játék
H_b_r_ _s B_k_


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 6)

Háború és béke

t_v_sz_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 6)

háború és béke

_nn_*k_r_n_n_


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 6)

elhúzás

l_t_g_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 6)

tavaszodik
j_c_nt


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 6)

jácint

m_nk_sz_rz_d_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

munkaszerződés
-k-n-k*v-n.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

akinek van

m_nk_n_lk_l_s_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

munkanélküliség
-gyr-*t-bb-n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 6)

egyre többen

h_v_sl_st_


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

híváslista
tr-mb-t-sz-l-


----------



## Angelica_Sokol (2009 Február 6)

híváslista

sz-r-k-zt-t-


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

bellus írta:


> híváslista
> tr-mb-t-sz-l-


trombitaszóló
f-k-l-p-cs


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

fakalapács
-szt-l-sm-st-r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 6)

asztalosmester

k_v_csm_st_r


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

híváslista
sz_re_et_h_é_


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

hegyekel írta:


> asztalosmester
> 
> k_v_csm_st_r


kovácsmester
f-sz-t-b-k-


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

kovácsmester
m_ni_o_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 6)

külön szó

ny_lvt_n *t_n_r*v_gy!


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

nyelvtan tanár vagy
m_s_kö_y_


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

mesekönyv
h-b-s


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

Böbe2006 írta:


> nyelvtan tanár vagy
> m_s_kö_y_


misekönyv
-gyv-n


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

bellus írta:


> mesekönyv
> h-b-s


 hibás
-gyv-n


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

lassuagyu írta:


> hibás
> -gyv-n


ígyvan
ha_g_zó_ó


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

hangszóró
N-mt-d-mk-* cs-d--rsz-gb-n( mesekönyvcím)


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

repülőgép
t_l_cs_a


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

lassuagyu írta:


> hangszóró
> N-mt-d-mk-* cs-d--rsz-gb-n( mesekönyvcím)


nemtudomki csodaországban?


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

Nemtudomka csodaországban


Böbe2006 írta:


> repülőgép
> t_l_cs_a


 
talicska
b-r-tv-h-b


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

borotvahab
v-ll-nyb-r-tv-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 6)

villanyborotva

r_tsz_k_ll


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

rőtszakáll
b-r-tv-lk-zn-*k-ll


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 6)

borotválkozni kell

m__rt? _z*_p_lt*sz_k_ll*sz_p


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

miért?Az ápolt szakáll szép
t-d-m....


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 6)

tudom
l-tn-d*-z*eny-m-t


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 6)

látnád az enyémet 
b_._d_z_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 6)

beidézés

r-zsd-m-nt-s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 6)

rozsdamentes

k_r_mp_rk_lt_t_kh_z


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 6)

körömpörköltetekhez ?

r-ty-g- * -t-l-k


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Február 6)

rotyogó italok?

k-v-r-k-k


----------



## leprechaun (2009 Február 6)

keverékek

sz_sz_s_t_l_k


----------



## elvira (2009 Február 6)

keverékek
k-cs-* f-csk_


----------



## elvira (2009 Február 6)

leprechaun írta:


> keverékek
> 
> sz_sz_s_t_l_k



szeszesitalok

n_m* sz_b_d* _nn_


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Február 6)

szesezsitalok

v-r-gl-d-


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Február 6)

nem szabad enni

f-sz-rn-v-ny


----------



## elvira (2009 Február 6)

virágláda
k-b-tzs-b


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Február 6)

kabátzseb

f-sz-rk-m-ny


----------



## zeffyr (2009 Február 6)

fűszerkömény
t-l-h-ld


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Február 6)

telihold
t-sk-v-rr-g-p


----------



## efro (2009 Február 6)

táskavarrógép
tr_mb_l_n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 7)

trambulin

_lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n_l


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

Bartuska írta:


> trambulin
> 
> _lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n_l


elképzelhetetlen

t_v_bbk_pz_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 7)

továbbképzés

_l_ml_t_


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

Bartuska írta:


> továbbképzés
> 
> _l_ml_t_


álomléte
h_z_rd_r_z


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> álomléte
> h_z_rd_r_z



hazardíroz
K_p_sz


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> hazardíroz
> K_p_sz


kopasz
b_rf_j_


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> kopasz
> b_rf_j_


börfejű
h_ml_kz_t


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 7)

bocsi,de álomlátó volt a megfejtés

kopasz

h_jv_g__ll_


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> börfejű
> h_ml_kz_t


homlokzat
m_x_k_


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> homlokzat
> m_x_k_


mexikó
k_ll_m_s_bb_n


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> mexikó
> k_ll_m_s_bb_n


kellemesebben
h_ng_l_t


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> kellemesebben
> h_ng_l_t



hangulat
d_pr_ssz__


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> hangulat
> d_pr_ssz__


depresszió
b_ty_rv_l_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 7)

depresszió

psz_h__tr__


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> depresszió
> b_ty_rv_l_g


betyárvilág
_ll_n_ny_g


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> betyárvilág
> _ll_n_ny_g


ellenanyag
p_nt_s_n


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> ellenanyag
> p_nt_s_n


pontosan
m_kr__l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> pontosan
> m_kr__l_ktr_n_k_


mikroelektronika
d_kt_r_nd_sz


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> mikroelektronika
> d_kt_r_nd_sz


doktorandusz
s_rg_b_rs_


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> doktorandusz
> s_rg_b_rs_


sárgaborsó
l_ncs_f_z_l_k


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> sárgaborsó
> l_ncs_f_z_l_k


lencsfőzelék
g_nd_l_tm_nt_s


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> lencsfőzelék
> g_nd_l_tm_nt_s


gondolatmentes
t_szt_l_t


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> gondolatmentes
> t_szt_l_t


tisztelet
_d_h_v_t_l


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> tisztelet
> _d_h_v_t_l


adóhivatal
b_k_s


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> adóhivatal
> b_k_s


békés
t_ny_r


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> békés
> t_ny_r


tenyér
_ll_z_lt


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> tenyér
> _ll_z_lt


ellazult
sz_m_v_g


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> ellazult
> sz_m_v_g


szemuveg
sp_ny_l


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> szemuveg
> sp_ny_l


spanyol
f_t_g_n


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> spanyol
> f_t_g_n


fotogén
P_s_s


----------



## edios (2009 Február 7)

venado írta:


> fotogén
> P_s_s


pasas
_t_ls_


----------



## venado (2009 Február 7)

edios írta:


> pasas
> _t_ls_


utolsó
sz_r_ncs_s


----------



## intra (2009 Február 7)

szerencsés
_ng_szt_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 7)

engesztelhetetlen

_ssz_sz_r_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 7)

összeszerelhetetlen
j-v-th-t-tl-n


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 7)

javíthatatlan
sz_g_r_t_tt


----------



## kronstadt69 (2009 Február 7)

szigorított
cs_p_r_d_k


----------



## szórakozó (2009 Február 7)

cseperedik

_tt _ t_v_sz!


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 7)

itt a tavasz! 
p_n_v_r_g_n_


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 7)

ponyvaregény

k_m_ll_v_r_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 7)

Bibocska írta:


> ponyvaregény
> 
> k_m_ll_v_r_g


kamillavirág
k-k-l-t


----------



## Wolf11 (2009 Február 7)

B.U. írta:


> kamillavirág
> k-k-l-t



kikelet
h_v_s_ gy_p_r


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 7)

havasigyopár
j_g_ny_f_


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 7)

jegenyefa

_pr_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 7)

április
f_br_ _r


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 7)

február

j_gk_r_ng


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 7)

jégkorong
_szt_lt_n_sz


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 7)

asztalitenisz

k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 7)

kosárlabda
k_r_K_sk_t


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 7)

kerekeskút

_z_ml_z


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 7)

izomláz
kr_st_lyp_h_r_k


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 7)

kerekeskút

h_gy_z_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 7)

hegyező

k_r_k_t


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 7)

köröket

l_p_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 7)

Az is jó, de *kirakat*...volt amire gondoltam!* Elfogadva*

lepedő

_sk_l_p_d


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 7)

iskolapad

l_gg_mb


----------



## szabodar (2009 Február 7)

SzTimi írta:


> iskolapad
> 
> l_gg_mb



léggömb

h_gys_gr_ndsz_r


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 7)

h_gys_gr_ndsz_r - hegységrendszer

_l_t_s_t_s


----------



## szacsa7 (2009 Február 8)

elutasítás

d_r_k_sz_j


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 8)

derékszíj

k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 8)

körmönfont

_l_v_l_


----------



## zolsva (2009 Február 8)

alávaló

sz_r_lm_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 8)

szerelmes

_ll_t_r_c__


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 8)

alliteráció

j-m-d-r-


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 8)

jómodorú
sz-p*r-gg-lt˘!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 8)

szép reggelt!


k_ _d_s * r_gg_l_v_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

kiadós reggelivel

m_g*v_lt!


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

meg volt
j- _n-k-d


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

jó neked

m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 8)

mindenkinek

k_p_szt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

káposzta

t_lt_tt?


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

M--rt_p-nt_t-lt-tt?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 8)

Miért pont töltött ?


m_rt * m_ _rt * n_ ?


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

-z*n-m*v-l-sz*-z*k-rd-s!!!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

ez nem válasz, ez kérdés!!!

k_rd_zn_*_s*l_h_t.....


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 8)

kérdezni is lehet

D-*-l-bb*v-l-sz-lni*-ll-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

De előbb válaszolni illik..

_bb_n*_g_z_d*v_n


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 8)

alávaló

_szt_l_b_r_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

asztali borok?

k_v_cs_ltv_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 8)

kovácsoltvas

c_gr_szv_nyn_v_rt_km_r_sk_r_s


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

hegyekel írta:


> De előbb válaszolni illik..
> 
> _bb_n*_g_z_d*v_n


 ebban igazad van
-kk--r*új*sz-


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 8)

hallgatag írta:


> ebban igazad van
> -kk--r*új*sz-


 
akkor új szó - > előbb van, meg kell fejteni


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

csak ide idéztem, fejtse meg aki tudja


nemelek írta:


> kovácsoltvas
> 
> c_gr_szv_nyn_v_rt_km_r_sk_r_s


----------



## bkisss (2009 Február 8)

cégrészvénynévértékméréskérés

_d_p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 8)

adóparadicsom

gr_t_l_l_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 8)

gratulálok (én is!)

t-rs-d-l-mt-d-m-ny


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 8)

aanne_36 írta:


> gratulálok (én is!)
> 
> t-rs-d-l-mt-d-m-ny


társdalomtudomány

- n-gy p-l-t-k-


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 8)

a nagy politika (palotakő)

weboldal "termés" az alábbi:

_lj_l_nt_kt_l_n_t_s_b_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

eljelentéktelenítéséből ...

v_l_m_ny*ny_lv_n_t_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 8)

vélemény nyilvánítás
h-zz-sz-l-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

hozzászólás

_rt_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 8)

ártalmatlanság

b_ns_g_d


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

bűnsegéd

V_szp_m_*g_zt_tt

(Aranyos Bartuska! Gratulálok a *hibátlan megfejtésedhez*, de én *értelmetlenség*-re gondoltam...Ezért kapsz egy plussz pontot tőlem!!!)


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 8)

veszprémi gaztett

ny_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

nyughatatlan

m_l_t_s*v_z_t_


----------



## szórakozó (2009 Február 8)

mulatós vezető (?)

n_d_h_g_d_


----------



## Gibike (2009 Február 8)

nádihegedű

_lk_pr_zt_t


----------



## szórakozó (2009 Február 8)

elkápráztat

_p_k_l_psz_s


----------



## laciszabi (2009 Február 8)

apokalipszis
sz_m_ly_s_g_v_d_l_m


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Február 8)

személyiség védelem
b-sz-sg-t-r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 8)

basszusgitár ?

h-ngv-rs-nyt-r-m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

hangverseterem

h_ngv_rs_ny*k_rm_st_rr_l


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 8)

hangverseny karmesterrel

b-v-szm-t-tv-ny-k


----------



## linda25 (2009 Február 9)

repülögép


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

bűvészmutatványok

k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 9)

karikásostor

k-nd-rk-t-l


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

kenderkötél

__t_s_sk_l_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 9)

autósiskola

f-rs-ng- *j-lm-z-k


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

farsangi jelmezek

h_t_nd_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 9)

hótündér

j-gp-l-t-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

jégpalota

k_rcs_ly_c_p_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 9)

korcsolyacipő

t-rm-sz-tb-r-t


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

természetbarát

_n*_s*_z*v_gy_k


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 9)

Én is az vagyok
k-ll*n-gy-n!


----------



## judyt75 (2009 Február 9)

kell nagyon

sz-p*n-p-t*m-nd-nk-n-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 9)

szép napot mindenkinek!

sz_bb_t*m_nt*_mi*l_tt!


----------



## Fizzy (2009 Február 9)

szebbet, mint ami lett
k_sz_n_m sz_p_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 9)

köszönöm szépen

m_*_js_g*v_n*f_l_t_k???


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

hegyekel írta:


> köszönöm szépen
> 
> m_*_js_g*v_n*f_l_t_k???


mi ujság van felétek??
h-v-s-s- -s r-ssz h-ng-l-t


----------



## schp (2009 Február 9)

havasos és rossz hangulat

b-rh-gy l-sz -gy l-sz...


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

schp írta:


> havasos és rossz hangulat
> 
> b-rh-gy l-sz -gy l-sz...


bárhogy lesz ugy lesz....

- j-v-t n-m s-jth-t-m - s-rs.......


----------



## bodakok (2009 Február 9)

jövőt nem sejthetem sors...

k.v.gy.k .n n.m t.dh.t.m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 9)

kivagyok en nem tudhatom

m_nk_n_p


----------



## Robi79 (2009 Február 9)

munkanap
k_v_l_ll_


----------



## ptune (2009 Február 9)

repülögép
k kt sz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 9)

kaktusz

_rg_n_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 9)

orgona

t_d_sz_r_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 9)

tüdőszűrés

k_r_nk_l_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

koránkelés

v_zsg_l_t_k


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 9)

vizsgálatok

sz_m_sz_t


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 9)

szemészet

b_t_g v_gy_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

beteg vagyok
gy_gy_l_st!


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 9)

gyógyulást!
n_tha


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

nátha
l_z


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 9)

láz

K_sz_n_m !


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

köszönöm

sz_v_s_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> köszönöm
> 
> sz_v_s_n


szivesen

cs-k n- s-r-n


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

csak ne sűrűn

r_tk_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> csak ne sűrűn ritkán
> h- l-h-t -nk-bb s-s-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

ha lehet, inkább sose

k_v_ns_gsz_r_nt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> ha lehet, inkább sose
> 
> k_v_ns_gsz_r_nt


kívánság szerint
-z -g-szs--g a f-nt-s:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

az egészség a fontos

m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> az egészség a fontos
> 
> m_nd_nk_n_k


mindenkinek
v-n -k- f-rr-n sz-r-t-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

van aki forrón szereti

_z _ k_s_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 9)

az a kása

m_gj_l_n_t_s_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

megjelenítése

_l_h_v_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

nemelek írta:


> az a kása
> 
> m_gj_l_n_t_s_


megjelenítése
r-nd - l-lk- m-nd-nn-k:mrgreen:


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 9)

megjelenítése

_ld_r_d_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

nemelek írta:


> az a kása
> 
> m_gj_l_n_t_s_


 az van írva,hogy nincs kőbe vésve ergó nem kötelező


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 9)

_l_h_v_s 
*előhívás * (Enikőnek egy meg nem fejtett kérdése...13725)

*eldorádó *( Sumi 13727)

m_*_*g_nd*m_st?


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

hegyekel írta:


> _l_h_v_s
> *előhívás * (Enikőnek egy meg nem fejtett kérdése...13725)
> 
> *eldorádó *( Sumi 13727)
> ...


mi a gond most /minden túl van bonyolitva/
t-d-s-k kl-b-j-:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 9)

tudósok klubja

sz_b_ly_s_n, *_s*j_*l_sz.....


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

szabályosan is jó lesz

b_sz_rk_ny*sz_mb_t


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Február 10)

boszorkány szombat
h-mv-z-*sz-rd-


----------



## EKati (2009 Február 10)

hamvazó szerda
f_rs_ng_*m_szk_b_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 10)

farsangi maszkabál

j_*m_l_t_st!


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 10)

jó mulatást

m_gj_l_n_t_s


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 10)

megjelenítés

t_cs-kz_n_


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 10)

Bocsi...

t_cs_kz_n_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 10)

tücsökzene

s_sk__nv_z__


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 10)

sáskainvázió

_r_nyk_rk_t_


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 10)

aranykarkötő

_p_nyo_ _i_av_a_al


----------



## p1972 (2009 Február 10)

spanyol bikaviadal


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

Mi a feladvány??????????


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 11)

h_ba_ol_to_ _

Ezt küldöm neked, hogy nehogy csalódj a játékban, mert én nagyon élvezem mindet.


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

Irénke! Csak a mássalhangzókat írd ki légyszíves!


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 11)

SZ-p*j-*R-gg-lt!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

szép jó reggelt!

m_nd_nk_n_k! :..:


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

mindenkinek

j_*j_t_k_t*k_v_n_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

jó játékot kívánok!

h_s_nl_k_pp*_n*_s!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

hasonlóképp én is!

j_*f_jt_g_t_st!


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

Jó fejtegetést

b_cs_zn_*j_tt_m


----------



## szegedi72 (2009 Február 11)

repülőgép
_ny_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 11)

szegedi72 írta:


> repülőgép
> _ny_s


anyós?
t-l-l-:mrgreen:


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 11)

tálaló?


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 11)

heagnes írta:


> tálaló?


yes és mi a feladványod?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 11)

találó 
f_lf_d_z_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 11)

anlikar írta:


> találó
> f_lf_d_z_s


felfedezés
-t-z-ss-l -gyb-k-tv-:mrgreen:


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 11)

utazással egybekötve

_t_k_nyv


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 11)

utikönyv

k_l__z


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 11)

kalauz

sz_szcs_mp_sz


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

szeszcsempész

v_n*_k_*n_m*f_gy_l*_l_gg_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 11)

van aki nem figyel eléggé

_l_f_rd_l


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

előfordul

h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 11)

harangvirág
m-sk-tl-


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

muskátli

n_r_n_csf_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 11)

narancsfa?

cs_t_rt_k


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

csütörtök 

b_l_d_gs_g_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

boldogságom

m_gt_l_l_m....


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

megtalálom

v_ll_l_m


----------



## sorssy (2009 Február 11)

vállalom

t_k_r


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

megtalálom

v_ll_l_m


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 11)

tükör

m_gb_t_g_d_tt


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

megbetegedett

v_r_sn_z_s


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

városnézés

_nm_gv_l_s_t_s


----------



## kaboo (2009 Február 11)

véresnézés
vagy talán
vörösnózis

v_ll_l_t_g_zg_t_


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

önmegvalósítás
h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

hihetetlen

m_s_b_l_ t_j_k


----------



## Haminalina (2009 Február 11)

mesebeli tájak

sz_vk_ld_ sz_vn_k sz_v_s_n


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

szívküli szívnek szívesen

P_ll_ng_k_s_ssz_ny


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 11)

Pillangókisasszony


_z_t_r_ _


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

ezotéria

m_gv_l_s_lt _lm_k


----------



## ReniTibcsi (2009 Február 11)

megvalósult álmok

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## azandi (2009 Február 11)

boldogság

sz_v_z_s


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

boldogság

T_v_bb_ j_ j_t_k_t!


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

szavazás

T_v_bb_ j_ j_t_k_t!


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 11)

További jó játékot!
s_k sz_r_ncs_t


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 11)

sokszerencsét


_rk_ngy_l


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

arkangyal

t_r_sp_l_cs_nt_


----------



## EKati (2009 Február 11)

TÚRÓS PALACSINTA
r_ng_d_


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

rangadó

_l_v_nh_s


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 11)

elevenhús
ny_rsh_l


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 11)

nyársal


sp_r_t_ _l_s


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

spirituális

v_r_sh_rk_


----------



## alexinho04 (2009 Február 11)

véreshurka

cs_k_m_j_l_j


----------



## EKati (2009 Február 11)

csukamájolaj
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## alexinho04 (2009 Február 11)

naplemente

_t_l_g_z_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 11)

útelágazás

-t-l-k-t-tt-k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 12)

aanne_36 írta:


> útelágazás
> 
> -t-l-k-t-tt-k


átalakították
v-ll-lk-z-s-k


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

vállalkozások

N_*_s*m_nny_*p_nz_rt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 12)

Bibocska írta:


> vállalkozások
> 
> N_*_s*m_nny_*p_nz_rt


Na és mennyi pénzért

m-gf-z-th-t-tl-n-l s-kb- k-r-l


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 12)

megfizethetelenül sokba kerül

s_kr_st_lyl_mp_


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

megfizethetetlenül sokba kerül 

_zt*_lh_sz_m*_z_k*r_bl_k


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

megint pechem volt, egyszerre ment ezért erre is írok.. 

sókristály lámpa

n_k_m*_s*v_n*_ly_n_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 12)

Bibocska írta:


> megint pechem volt, egyszerre ment ezért erre is írok..
> 
> sókristály lámpa
> 
> n_k_m*_s*v_n*_ly_n_m


nekem is van olyanom?
-n -s k-pr-b-ln-m d- j-?


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 12)

én is kipóbálnám de jó?

k_d_s _z _d_


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

SzTimi írta:


> én is kipóbálnám de jó?
> 
> k_d_s _z _d_


 
Ha ez "ködös az idő" akkor *-al jelöld a szóközöket, mert így nem tudni, hogy külön szavakból áll, ha pedig nem az, akkor nagyon buta vagyok!


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

B.U. írta:


> nekem is van olyanom?
> -n -s k-pr-b-ln-m d- j-?


 
Ühüm! 

N_k_m*b_v_lt


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 12)

nekem bevált

_ld*_z*_l_t_d


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 12)

éld az életed

_lm_dj*sz_p_k_t


----------



## kozmababa (2009 Február 12)

álmodj szépeket

sz_p*ny_r_*n_p


----------



## Martasenka (2009 Február 12)

szép nyári nap

t_v_sz_*f_r_dts_g


----------



## cathynka (2009 Február 12)

repülőgép
h-ldn-pt-r


----------



## cathynka (2009 Február 12)

tavaszi fáradtság
h-ldn-pt-r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

holdnaptár

sz_r_l_mf_lt_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

szerelemféltés

_p_k_z_z_s


----------



## cathynka (2009 Február 12)

epekőzúzás
h-rm-s-kr-k


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

hármasikrek

_st_n_t_l_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

Istenítélet

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

peremkerület

b_ll_n_pl_t_


----------



## cathynka (2009 Február 12)

billenőplató
z-n-l- + b-l-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

zenélő bili

f_p_k_k


----------



## tegibegi (2009 Február 12)

elhízás(!)
n-g-rcs-k


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

tegibegi írta:


> elhízás(!)
> n-g-rcs-k



négercsók

f_p_k_k (de hogy ebből hogy jön ki neked az elhízás?)


----------



## tegibegi (2009 Február 12)

nem frissített egy korábbi oldalt, én meg béna lassú voltam :-( bocsi


----------



## tegibegi (2009 Február 12)

fűpókok? nem, ilyen mégsincs :-(


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

*célegyenes!*



tegibegi írta:


> fűpókok? nem, ilyen mégsincs :-(



langyos, meleg... egyetlen betű és tűz!!! \\m/


----------



## zsike43 (2009 Február 12)

főpókok?? ilyen van, majd holnap visszanézek, mert nagyon nem értem!!!
_r_tts_g_


----------



## zsérkenyő (2009 Február 12)

_szt_lt_rs_s_g


----------



## zsérkenyő (2009 Február 12)

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## zsérkenyő (2009 Február 12)

b_cs_n_tk_r_s


----------



## zsike43 (2009 Február 12)

na ez már könnyebb, asztaltársaság. most te jössz


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

bocsánatkérés


_h_s*v_gy_k*n_gy_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

éhes vagyok nagyon

d _ _ b _ l


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 12)

dióbél

__t_m_t_ny_t_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

automatanyitó

_ d _ _ v


----------



## Bambuska (2009 Február 12)

Az elobb elrontottam bocs

adoiv
h_ln_p_t_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

holnapután

_ _ l _


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 12)

aula

m_lt_pl_k_t_r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

multiplikátor

_ n d _ v _ _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 12)

andivia ? 

cs-tl-k-zt-t-s-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

csatlakoztatások

C_b_kh_z_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

Cibakháza

k_k__scs_g_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 12)

kakaóscsiga

f-z--sk-l-


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

főzőiskola

sz_k_csm_v_sz_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

szakácsművészet

t_rt_*d_sz_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

torta díszítés

b__gl_s_t_s


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

beiglisütés

g_ly_sl_v_sb_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

gulyáslevesből(?)

sz_r_lm_s*l_v_l


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 12)

Aha

szerelmeslevél

p_sk_t_t_szt_t


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

piskótatésztát?

__d__v_z__l_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 12)

audiovizuális

_mpr_ssz__n_zm_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 12)

impresszionizmus

-ssz-r-g-szt-nd-


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 12)

összeragasztandó

h_v_z_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

havazik

_._r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 13)

aerodinamika

_bl_kt_l_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Zasztava írta:


> aerodinamika
> 
> _bl_kt_l_s


ablaktolás?
b-r-ng-s m- -z -d-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

borongós ma az idő

h_v_z_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Zasztava írta:


> aerodinamika
> 
> _bl_kt_l_s





Eniko05 írta:


> borongós ma az idő
> 
> h_v_z_k


havazik
-tt p-st-n m-g n-m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

itt Pesten még nem

m_jd f_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> itt Pesten még nem
> 
> m_jd f_g


majd fog
m-r j-h-tn- - t-v-sz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 13)

már jöhetne a tavasz
_g_n
(ez szójáték)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

anlikar írta:


> már jöhetne a tavasz
> _g_n
> (ez szójáték)


igen /nem tudom,hogy minek számit itt minden egyre megy kirakó berakó stb/

m-st -tt v-n -z - f-l-dv-ny:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Február 13)

most itt van ez a feladvány 

_mb_rb_r_t


----------



## delfin551 (2009 Február 13)

*-*

most itt van ez a feladvány:

c_v_l_z_c__


----------



## delfin551 (2009 Február 13)

*-*

emberbarát 

c_v_l_z_c__


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Február 13)

civilizáció 

g_nk_t_t_s


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

génkutatás

_r_nycs_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 13)

lehet a megfejtés:

aranycsikó(?)

t_l_*t_j


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

téli táj

l_h_t _z _s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 13)

lehet az is...

m_j_n_z_s*kr_mpl_


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

majonézes krumpli

z_ldb_b f_z_l_k


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 13)

zöldborsofőzelék


b_b_rl_v_l


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 13)

babérlevél

zs_kb_m_csk_


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

zsákbamacska

_r_r_nd


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 13)

órarend


t_v_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

tévedhetetlen

_l_t_s_t_


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

ilatosító

_rd_t_p_s


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 13)

i*ll*atositó két ll-lel


----------



## lulu19 (2009 Február 13)

repülőgép
t_p_rt


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

sumi írta:


> ilatosító
> 
> elutasító ....lett volna...


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

lulu19 írta:


> repülőgép
> t_p_rt



tiport

d_n_sz_rd_h_ly (város) )


----------



## rikama (2009 Február 13)

tópart
r_g_szt_sz_l_g


----------



## rikama (2009 Február 13)

Dunaszerdahely
r_g_szt_sz_l_g


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

ragasztószalag
cs_ll_gv_r_g


----------



## Apes (2009 Február 13)

csillagvirág

br-kk-l-


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

brokkoli
k_m_ll_t_._


----------



## zsike43 (2009 Február 13)

kamillatea
-br-szt--r-


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

ébresztőóra

_rd_m


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

érdem
p_r_l_l_gr_mm_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

paralelogramma
_ll_nt_ng_rn_gy


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

ellentengernagy (?)
p_rt_r_p_._


----------



## pranic (2009 Február 13)

párterápia
_l_v_ _l_j


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

olívaolaj
b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## pranic (2009 Február 13)

babapiskóta
l_v_l_st_szt_


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

levelestészta
d_._b_l


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

dióbél

g_rl_c_


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

gerlice
_r_nym_v_s


----------



## zsike43 (2009 Február 13)

aranyműves
v-ccm-s-l-


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

viccmesélő
k_._b_l


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

aranyműves ??

_rh_d_ _


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

kiabál
orhidea

t_l_p_n


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 14)

tulipán
h_._mb_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

hóember

n_ps_t_s*v_n!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

napsütés van

_tt h_ _s_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

itt hóesés

_n*_zt*sz_r_t_m....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

én ezt szeretem

_n _s sz_r_tn_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

én is szeretném

h_d_gb_n*sz_p*_*h_v_z_s....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

hidegben szép a havazás

_*t_v_szt*v_rn_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

a tavaszt várnám..

k_*n_m*?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

ki nem?

m_nd_nk_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 14)

mindenki

k_r__*m_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

korai még

m_ _rt?


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 14)

mindenki

t_rk_sb_rz_k


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> korai még
> 
> m_ _rt?


 

Miért


p_d_g*j_*l_nn_*m_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

Bibocska írta:


> Miért
> 
> 
> p_d_g*j_*l_nn_*m_r


 
pedig jó lenne már

_r_g_bb_k*l_nn_nk!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

öregebbek lennénk

_z*m_g_ll_th_t_tl_n


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 14)

ez megállíthatatlan

b_sz_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

beszédes

k_dv_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 14)

kedves
_h_t_t_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

áhitatos

l_dt_lpb_t_t


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Február 14)

lúdtalpbetét

b-k-f-c-m


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 14)

bokaficam

ny-mt-t-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

nyomtató

f_jd_lm_s*n_gy_n


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 14)

f_jd_lm_s*n_gy_n- fájdalmas nagyon

r_m_t_l_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

remetelak

_lp_n_st_


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 14)

_lp_n_st_ - alpinista

_t_t_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

etető, itató

sz_rsz_m_sl_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

szerszámosláda

f_r_*k_l_p_cs


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 14)

f_r_*k_l_p_cs - fúró*kalapács

v_s_t_s


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

vasutas

sz_r_cs_ndi_


----------



## dumika (2009 Február 14)

repülőgép


----------



## dumika (2009 Február 14)

repülőgép
h j gy r


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 14)

h j gy r (?' '_) hajógyár

t_n_t_k_pz_


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Február 14)

tanítóképző

z-n-k-r


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

macsek65 írta:


> szerecsendió
> 
> z-n-k-r



zenekar

_b_g_l (név)


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 14)

Abigél

h_b_r_


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

habaró, esetleg hóbáró 

m_lt_v_t_m_n


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Február 14)

multivitamin

m-r-g-t-


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

méregető

sz_m_rb_r


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 14)

szamárbőr
B_lz_c


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

Balzac

G_r__t*_p_


----------



## p.anett (2009 Február 14)

Goirt apo

g_rb_b_t


----------



## p.anett (2009 Február 14)

Bocs a hibaert!

Goirot apo

g_rb_b_t


----------



## angyalerika (2009 Február 14)

görbebot


l_v_l_s


----------



## katkat1000 (2009 Február 14)

leveles __t_v_rs_ny


----------



## schand (2009 Február 14)

autóverseny

r_p_l__t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 14)

repülôút?

_k_d_m__


----------



## schand (2009 Február 14)

akadémia

sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 14)

schand írta:


> akadémia
> 
> sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


szerelemgyerek
d- r-g-n -s v-lt


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 14)

de régen is volt

_ml_k_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 14)

Noci87 írta:


> de régen is volt
> 
> _ml_k_k


emlékek

- n-lk-l n-m -s l-h-tn- -ln-:mrgreen:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 14)

e nélkül nem is lehetne élni

g_nd_l_t_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 14)

Noci87 írta:


> e nélkül nem is lehetne élni
> 
> g_nd_l_t_k


gondolatok
sz-p-r-d-l-m


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 14)

szépirodalom


----



_m_t_j_s


----------



## papai.zsolt (2009 Február 14)

emutojás


----------



## papai.zsolt (2009 Február 14)

emutojás
h_k_p_ck_ v_ck_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

hókupacka vacka:?:
ez majdnem olyan, mint az:
"_gy _pr_csk_ k_l_p_csk_, b_nn_ cs_csk_ m_csk_ m_csk_"


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 14)

egy aprócska kalapocska, benne csacska macsak mocska

t_t_v_*t_v_


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 14)

t_t_v_*t_v_ - tétova teve

_l_k_sk_d_s


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 15)

alakoskodás

n_pm_v_sz_t


----------



## nychtalopia (2009 Február 15)

népművészet

_r_d_l_m_lm_l_t


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 15)

irodalomelmélet
k-r-n*r-gg-l


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 15)

korán reggel

__t_b_sz_ll_m_s


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 15)

autóbuszállomás

m_d_t_c__


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 15)

meditáció

---

m_d__t_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 15)

mediátor

k_nfl_kt_sk_z_l_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 15)

konfliktuskezelés
t-l-*n-th-


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 15)

t-l-*n-th- .. téli nátha

r_h_k_f_


----------



## EKati (2009 Február 15)

ruhakefe
k_mpl_k_c_ _


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 15)

komplikáció
sz-k-r-k-


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

szókirakó

v_k_b_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 15)

vakbélgyulladás
-rv-s-m-h-b-


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

orvosi műhiba
f_msz_rk_z_t l_k_t_s


----------



## Andi73 (2009 Február 15)

Fémszerkezet lakatos
p_l_cs_nt_ s_t_


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

palacsintasűtő

m_st_rv_zsg_


----------



## Jucus84 (2009 Február 15)

mestervizsga

sz lv h r


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

szélvihar

c_g_nyk_r_k_z_s


----------



## Jucus84 (2009 Február 15)

cigánykerekezés

k_l_m_t_rk_


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

kilométerkő
t_r_st_ _tv_n_l


----------



## Jucus84 (2009 Február 15)

túrista útvonal

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

csillagvizsgáló

k_pk_r_t_z_


----------



## Jucus84 (2009 Február 15)

képkeretező

sz_r_lm_sp_r


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

szerelmespár

v_cs_r_v_nd_g


----------



## Jucus84 (2009 Február 15)

vacsoravendég

sz_ll_mk_st_ly


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 15)

szellemkastély

s_t_rt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

sótartó
_nfl_._nz_j_rv_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 15)

influenza járvány

_lt_ _ny_g


----------



## Jucus84 (2009 Február 15)

oltó anyag

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

altatódal

v_d__kl_pf_rg_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

videóklipforgatás

_l_mk_p_k


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

álomképek

_z_t_r_k_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 15)

ezoterikus

m_t_r_ _l_zm_s


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 15)

materializmus

_mp_r__


----------



## Bamb (2009 Február 15)

empiria
cs_ll_g_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

csillagász

_sz_rv


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

észérv
m_csk_sz_r (az utolsó nem "a")


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

macskaszőr

_b_dm_gh_v_s


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

ebédmeghívás
s_t_rc_v_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

sátorcövek

_ng_lsz_l_nn_


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

angolszalonna

h_t_tl_nk_d_s


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

hitetlenkedés
f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## Shasta (2009 Február 15)

hitetlenkedés

p_r_d__


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

parádé
f_nyk_p_z_g_p (újra)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

fényképezőgép

_s_ly_gy_nl_s_g


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

esélyegyenlőség
r_d_ _ _nt_nn_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

rádióantenna
t_rpl_szt_k_


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

térplasztika
k_l_nd_z_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

kalandozás
cs_g_r_ny


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

csőgörény
cs_k_t_rt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

csokitorta
_szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

asztaltáncoltatás
sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

szerecsendió
sz_r_ncs_m_l_c


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

szerencsemalac
f_rr_sv_z


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

forrásvíz
pr_b_r_gg_l_


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

próbareggeli (?)
kr_ _t_v


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

igen
kreatív
m_d_._h_b_r_


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

médiaháború (csak próbavacsoráról hallottam még...)
t_j_sf_st_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

pedig van, állítólag kellemetlen...

tojásfestés

h_._r_rch_._


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

hierarchia (elhiszem neked...  )
k_t_sm_nt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

kiss
kötésminta

_rv_st_d_m_ny


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

orvostudomány
m_lt_m_d_ _


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

orvostudomány

_z_t_r__


----------



## kisera (2009 Február 15)

orvostudomány

.v.d.p.d.g.g..


----------



## kisera (2009 Február 15)

multimédia

m.j.mk.ny.rf.


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

óvodapedagógia

m_s_v_l_g


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

szélmalomharc (gyorsnak kell itten lenni  )
_ _t_v_rs_ny


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

szélmalomharc

k_f_k_t_


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

mesevilág
_ _t_v_rs_ny (újra)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

bocsánat, hogy kivettem a sz_lm_l_mh_rc-ot, de nagyon összekavarodtunk


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

(pedig az tök jó szó volt)
kefekötő
_ _t_v_rs_ny (újra)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

köszikiss
autóverseny

_rrs_v_nyf_rd_l_s


----------



## kisera (2009 Február 15)

autóverseny

sz_mP_ll_sp_r_l


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 15)

orrsövényferdülés

K_n_k*v_n*_ly_nj_?


----------



## kisera (2009 Február 15)

orrsövényferdülés

m_nd_l_gy_ll_d_s

Ha már az orvostudomány felé megyünk


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 15)

szempillaspirál

m_g*_rcp_d_r*_s


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 15)

mandulagyulladás

_gyh_gyk_


----------



## nychtalopia (2009 Február 15)

agyhúgykő

_z_mg_rcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

izomgörcs

b_rz_ng_r_st_


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

izomgörcs 

m_n_tf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

bárzongorista

m_g_nt_n_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 15)

magántanító

g_zd_g_kn_k ?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

gazdagoknak

t_rm_sz_t_s_n


----------



## Ayase (2009 Február 16)

természetesen

_z_n_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 16)

üzenet

t_rdz_kn_


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 16)

térdzokni

_r_m_t_r_p__


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 16)

aromaterápia


__r_p___k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

Európaiak

_zs____kr_l


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 16)

ázsiaiakról

_r_kc__


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

erekció

sz_p_r_d_s*f_lt_t_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 16)

szaporodás feltétele

_lp_r_l_k !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

elpirulok!

h_t*m_g*_n.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

hát még én....

g_nd_l_t_k


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

gondolatok

_lcs_b_l_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

elcsábulok

k_t_l, m_t_l (?)


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

kitől, mitől

sz_r_nt_d (?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

szeretnéd

t_v_dh_tsz


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

tévedhetsz

pr_b_lk_o_zn_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

próbálkoznék

_rd_m_s(?)


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

érdemes

n_m v_szt_sz s_mm_t


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 16)

érdemes

_rk_d__


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

Lejooo írta:


> érdemes
> 
> n_m v_szt_sz s_mm_t


 
nem vesztesz semmit


_rk_d__ Ez még megfejtetlen!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 16)

hegyekel írta:


> nem vesztesz semmit
> 
> 
> _rk_d__ Ez még megfejtetlen!


árkádia

-d-ll-k-s k-lt-sz-t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

idillikus költészet

R_dn_t_*_cl_g__


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 16)

Radnóti ecloga
b_sz_dr_tm_s


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 16)

Radnóti ecloga
D_n Br_wn *_ngy_l_k _s d_m_n_k * N_gy_n j_ k_nyv!


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 16)

beszédritmus

n_pk_lt_sz_t


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 16)

népköltészet
J_t_ksz_b_ly l__r_s_ _z _ls_ _ld_l_n!!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 16)

Juci4 írta:


> népköltészet
> J_t_ksz_b_ly l__r_s_ _z _ls_ _ld_l_n!!!


Játékszabély leirása az első oldalon.

K-sz-nj-k -lf-gj-k -lv-sn- /az 5 betü nincs kőbevésve bocsika/


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 16)

Juci4 írta:


> népköltészet
> J_t_ksz_b_ly l__r_s_ _z _ls_ _ld_l_n!!!


 
Játékszabály leírása az első oldalon (nem kellene *-al jelölnöd a szóközöket?????)

k_*n_m*_lv_st_*_l?????


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 16)

Bibocska írta:


> Játékszabály leírása az első oldalon (nem kellene *-al jelölnöd a szóközöket?????)
> 
> k_*n_m*_lv_st_*_l?????


ki nem olvasta el
sz-r-nt-m*m-nd-nk-*-lv-st-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

szerintem mindenki olvasta

j_t_kb_n*n_m*_gy*t_n_k!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 16)

játékban nem ugy tűnik!

_p_t_k_ck_


----------



## Bisó (2009 Február 16)

építőkocka , p_p_r_szt_k_rcs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 17)

papirusztekercs

k_ty_b_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

kutyabőr

n_gysz_l__mn_k*v_lt.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

nagyszüleimnek volt

_rh_k_b_t


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 17)

irhakabát
L_z_r * _rv_n* _ * h_tf_j_* t_nd_r


----------



## beácska1115 (2009 Február 17)

Lázár Ervin A hétfejű tündér
h_ _s_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 17)

hóesés

B_rg_ndy
sz_l_nz_n_k_r


----------



## adri80 (2009 Február 17)

Bergendy
szalonzenekar

p_ff _ b_v_s s_rk_ny


----------



## Napsugii (2009 Február 17)

paff a bűvös sárkány

r_zs_sz_r_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 17)

Napsugii írta:


> paff a bűvös sárkány
> 
> r_zs_sz_r_m


rózsazirom
-ll-t-z-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

illatozik

_tt*m_st*"h_z_k...."


----------



## Furika (2009 Február 17)

itt most hazák...
p_ pl_ n_rny_


----------



## v78ildiko (2009 Február 17)

paplanernyő
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## zoltcsas (2009 Február 17)

babakocsi

k_l_ndr_g_ny


----------



## adri80 (2009 Február 17)

kalandregény

_jt__rny_


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 17)

ejtöernyö


_rg_m-b_rg_m


----------



## adri80 (2009 Február 17)

irgum-burgum

H_sz_ _ p_sz_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 17)

Hiszi a piszi

_ngy_m * b_ngy_m


----------



## adri80 (2009 Február 17)

ingyom bingyom

_d_t__t_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 17)

üditőital?
p_zsg_


----------



## karoly58 (2009 Február 17)

pezsgő n_pt_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 17)

naptár

f_br_._r


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 18)

február

p_r_d_._


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 18)

paradió

z_ng_r_h_ng_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

zongorahangoló

p_nc_lt_k_s?


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 18)

páncélteknős(?)

m_._ny_g
ny_l_sz_r_


----------



## karoly58 (2009 Február 18)

Műanyag nyílászáró .t.l.c.t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 18)

karoly58 írta:


> Műanyag nyílászáró .t.l.c.t


ételecet
s-v-ny-s-g


----------



## Nitha (2009 Február 18)

savanyúság
t-rdk-l-cs


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 18)

Nitha írta:


> savanyúság
> t-rdk-l-cs


térdkalács
v-ll-z-m


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 18)

vállizom

_._t_b_sz_ll_m_s


----------



## EKati (2009 Február 18)

autóbuszállomás
t_nt_p_tr_n


----------



## karoly58 (2009 Február 18)

tintapatron t.l.f.n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 18)

karoly58 írta:


> tintapatron t.l.f.n


 
Ez mind szép, de mit fejtsünk meg ?!:mrgreen:


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 18)

telefon

j_g_s_tv_ny


----------



## karoly58 (2009 Február 18)

jogosítvány s.k.r.s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 18)

sikeres

h_t_sv_d_sz_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 18)

hatásvadászat

b_l_k_kr_ ?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 18)

bilikékre :?:

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

bolhacirkusz

sz_r_pk_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 18)

szerepkör

pr-v-l-g--m


----------



## fairygirl (2009 Február 18)

privilégium

__t_n_m t_r_l_t


----------



## L.Andi (2009 Február 18)

Autonóm terület
K_l__d_szk_p


----------



## oolong (2009 Február 18)

__t_n_m t_r_l_t - autonom terület

k_t_n_m_n_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 19)

katonamenet

r_p_l_g_p


----------



## Zsazsa74 (2009 Február 19)

repülőgép

_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

asztalitenisz

t_ll_sl_bd_


----------



## smily79 (2009 Február 19)

tollaslabda
p_p_r_t_sk_


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 19)

ha ez papírtáska, akkor rosszul van jelezve, ha nem akkor bocs


----------



## smily79 (2009 Február 19)

fransancisco írta:


> ha ez papírtáska, akkor rosszul van jelezve, ha nem akkor bocs


nem papírtáska
p_p_r_t_ska_


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 19)

de az "a" magánhangzót miért hagytad ott


----------



## merym (2009 Február 19)

L.Andi írta:


> Autonóm terület
> K_l__d_szk_p


kaleidoszkóp
h_l_ttl_t_


----------



## merym (2009 Február 19)

piperetáska
h_lysz_n_l_s


----------



## Zsazsa74 (2009 Február 19)

helyszínelés

v_szh_lyz_t


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 19)

Vészhelyzet


F_lt_t_ln_lk_l_*sz_r_t_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 19)

feltételnélküli szeretet
_d__d_s
:mrgreen:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 19)

anlikar írta:


> feltételnélküli szeretet
> _d__d_s
> :mrgreen:


odaadás
m-nd-r-kk-


----------



## alakatom (2009 Február 19)

mindörökké
k_k__s cs_g_


----------



## gabcsuka (2009 Február 19)

alakatom írta:


> mindörökké
> k_k__s cs_g_



kakaos csiga 

p_tr_zs_lym_s kr_mpl_


----------



## alakatom (2009 Február 19)

petrezselymes krumpli
l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## gabcsuka (2009 Február 19)

alakatom írta:


> petrezselymes krumpli
> l_ncf_r_sz



láncfűrész

V_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## alakatom (2009 Február 19)

vezérlőpult
_t_ls_ v_cs_r_


----------



## heagnes (2009 Február 19)

utolsóvacsora


"_g*_*gy_rty_*_g"


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 19)

ég a gyertya ég
B_c_ * b_c_ * t_rk_


----------



## gabcsuka (2009 Február 19)

Juci4 írta:


> ég a gyertya ég
> B_c_ * b_c_ * t_rk_



boci boci tarka

_jsz_l_tt


----------



## Nitha (2009 Február 19)

újszülött

v_s_d_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

vasedény

v_sf_gg_ny


----------



## silhuette (2009 Február 19)

vasfüggöny

m_g_sl_gny_m_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

magaslégnyomás

_s_*l_sz?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

eső lesz?

k_sz_m_th_t_tl_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 19)

kiszámíthatatlan

l_g_l_bb * _zg_lm_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

legalább izgalmas

h_d_l_


----------



## Anni-Panni (2009 Február 19)

hódoló
b_z_lm_tl_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

bizalmatlan

_._t_gr_mv_d_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

autogramvadász

t_l_n*gy_jt_*v_gy?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

talán gyűjtő vagy:?:
n_m j_ll_mz_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

nem jellemző

gy_rm_kk_nt*_n*_g_n


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

gyermekként én igen

r_m_l_m m_gv_nn_k m_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

remélem megvannak még...

s_l_jt_z_s*v_gy_k...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

selejtezős vagyok

_ml_k_k_t *k_r *k_d_bn_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

emlékeket kár kibobni

k_s_*b_n_t*_b*g_nd_l_t...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 19)

késő bánat ebgondolat

k_ty_s_t_lt_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

kutyasétáltatás

_jj_l*n_m*f_lsz?


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 20)

éjjel nem félsz?
_ * D_n_m_ll_k_ * R_f_rm_t_s * _gyh_zk_r_l_t * R_d_y* K_nyvt_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 20)

a Dunamelléki Református Egyházkerület Ráday Könyvtár

_tt*d_lg_z_l?


----------



## brekri (2009 Február 20)

itt dolgozol?

k_r_k *_rd_* k_z_p_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 20)

kerek erdő közepén

p_zh_m_s_t_


----------



## Divinity (2009 Február 20)

P_zh_m_s_t_ Pénzhamisító akart lenni ugye? 

l_v_l_s_á_a


----------



## Sunray (2009 Február 20)

levelesláda

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 20)

tüzijáték

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## Sunray (2009 Február 20)

könyvespolc

t_h_r_v_n_t


----------



## sammygirl68 (2009 Február 20)

könyvespolc
k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## Juci4 (2009 Február 20)

kereskedelem
H_r_n * _s * _ * m_s_k * t_ng_r_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 20)

Sunray írta:


> könyvespolc
> 
> t_h_r_v_n_t


 
tehervonat

p_ly_._dv_r


----------



## Divinity (2009 Február 20)

pálya.udvar


M_g_z_n_s_g_e_e_í_h_t_t_e_s_g_s_e_é_e_t_k_r_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 20)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


 



Divinity írta:


> pálya.udvar
> 
> 
> M_g_z_n_s_g_e_e_í_h_t_t_e_s_g_s_e_é_e_t_k_r_


 
Újra kérjük, szabályosan!


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 20)

Divinity írta:


> pálya.udvar
> 
> 
> M_g_z_n_s_g_e_e_í_h_t_t_e_s_g_s_e_é_e_t_k_r_


 
megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért

___t_b_szp_ly__dv_r_


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Február 20)

autóbuszpályaudvar

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 20)

lehetetlen
l_h_ts_g_s
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tücske (2009 Február 20)

lehetetlen

k_rcs_ly_p_ly_


----------



## Tücske (2009 Február 20)

lehetséges

k_rcs_ly_p_ly_


----------



## Divinity (2009 Február 21)

Korcsolyapálya

a_s_o_i_c_ó


----------



## mosthatalma (2009 Február 21)

asszociáció

k_t_a_y_k_r_


----------



## Divinity (2009 Február 21)

Kutyanyakörv

O_j_k_i_i_á_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 21)

Divinity írta:


> Korcsolyapálya
> 
> a_s_o_i_c_ó


 
Csak mássalhangzókat kell írni !!!!


korcsolyapálya

j_gt_nc


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 21)

jégtánc

v_rs_nyz_s

Van egy másik szókirakó, ahol meg csak magánhangzók vannak. Ha az jobban tetszik, azt is lehet fejteni...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 21)

versenyzés

_r_dm_nyh_rd_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 21)

eredményhirdetés

k_ty_._g_t_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 21)

kutyaugatás

k_._l_nb_ny_


----------



## katalinka74 (2009 Február 21)

kaolinbánya
r_b_r_b_r_l_v_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 21)

rebarbaralevél

n_dv_g_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 21)

nádvágás

t_llsz_rf_g_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

tollszárfogás
r-g-m-d-*t-rt-n-t


----------



## merym (2009 Február 21)

régimódi történet
K_l_v_l_


----------



## Regehű (2009 Február 21)

kilövelő
f_l_m_l_


----------



## m86gabor (2009 Február 21)

fülemüle
v_i_ll_ny p_z_n_


----------



## m86gabor (2009 Február 21)

ops ezt elgépeltem. itt egy másik: r_ _kt_r


----------



## Regehű (2009 Február 21)

reaktor

v_z_t_nd_r


----------



## m86gabor (2009 Február 21)

vizitündér
_gr_  legyetek kreatívak


----------



## kinezke (2009 Február 21)

vizitündér

r_p_f_z_l_k


----------



## Regehű (2009 Február 21)

egri, ugró, égre, ágra

m_nny_ssz_ny


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 22)

mennyasszny

n_szn_gy


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 22)

nasznagy
v_f_ly


----------



## merym (2009 Február 22)

Regehű írta:


> kilövelő
> f_l_m_l_


Lehetne az is akár, de én nem arra gondoltam.
Nem véletlen a nagybetűs kezdés.


----------



## merym (2009 Február 22)

vőfély
t_l_l_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 22)

merym írta:


> régimódi történet
> K_l_v_l_


Kalevala

Így már jó?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 22)

merym írta:


> vőfély
> t_l_l_t


találat

s_k*k_rd_ss_l...


----------



## merym (2009 Február 22)

Igen.
r_m_k_lt_l


----------



## merym (2009 Február 22)

sok kérdéssel???
v_l_sz_n_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 22)

valószínű
_rd_k_s_kk_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 22)

remekeltél
r_k_rd


----------



## wyns (2009 Február 22)

érdekesekkel,
rekord
m_gr_v_d_bb_t_nd_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 22)

megrövidebbitendő

v_v_sz_lg_l_tn_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 22)

remekeltél
n_gysz_r_ v_gy!


----------



## Whiteangel (2009 Február 22)

nagyszerű vagy
m_gk_z_l_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Baba026 (2009 Február 22)

megközelíthetetlen
b_rn_m_dv_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 22)

nemelek írta:


> megrövidebbitendő
> 
> v_v_sz_lg_l_tn_l


vevőszolgálatnál



Baba026 írta:


> megközelíthetetlen
> b_rn_m_dv_


barnamedve

sz-r-pf-l-szt-s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 22)

szerepfelosztás

p_lg_r_rs_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 23)

polgárôrség

m_gm_r_v_d_k


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 23)

megmerevedek
k-r-nr-gg-l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 23)

bellus írta:


> megmerevedek
> k-r-nr-gg-l


koránreggel
h-l-p-t-l-s:mrgreen:


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 23)

hólapátolás (az erkélyemről :mrgreen

v_r_zssz_m_v_g


----------



## Divinity (2009 Február 23)

Varázsszemüveg

k_ck_sf_l_ny_l


----------



## merym (2009 Február 23)

kockás fülű nyúl
B_b_'d_kt_r


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 23)

kockásfülűnyúl

V_jd_h_ny_dv_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

Vajdahunyadvár

r_k_tty_sb_n


----------



## merym (2009 Február 23)

Vajdahunyadvár
H_ll__n_k


----------



## merym (2009 Február 23)

hegyekel írta:


> Vajdahunyadvár
> 
> r_k_tty_sb_n


rekettyésben
h_l'v_lt'h_l'n_m'v_lt


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 23)

hegyekel írta:


> Vajdahunyadvár
> 
> r_k_tty_sb_n



rekettyésben

K_k_r_c_t_bl_b_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

Kukoricatáblában

...t_l_lt_k*m_g*_ng_m.....


----------



## Divinity (2009 Február 23)

....Találtok Meg Engem.....

Sp_ngy_B_bk_ck_n_dr_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 23)

spongyabobkockanadrág?

_sk_l_k_r_l_


----------



## rekaharmat (2009 Február 23)

Spongyabobkockanadrág

m_gv_lt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

_sk_l_k_r_l_ 
iskolakerülő

m_gv_lt_s 
megváltás

S_h_r_z_d_


----------



## zozo60 (2009 Február 24)

Seherezádé

k_cs_k_cs_


----------



## husky79 (2009 Február 24)

kicsikacsa

sz_l_t_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 24)

szeletel

v_g_d_szk_


----------



## husky79 (2009 Február 24)

vágódeszka

_r_ny_s_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 24)

aranyásó

m_nt*_*h_gy_kb_n....


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 24)

hegyekel írta:


> aranyásó
> 
> m_nt*_*h_gy_kb_n....


mint a hegyekben
-r-ny*-l-szk-


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 24)

arany alaszka

n_l_nk _s h_v_z_k


----------



## Pandave (2009 Február 24)

nálunk is havazik

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 24)

szivárvány

sz_v_rv_g_


----------



## Judy1981 (2009 Február 24)

Szivarvágó

_t_m_l_g_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 24)

atomologus
v_l_g _r
:-D


----------



## lalikiraly2 (2009 Február 24)

világűr

sz_nc_n_g_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 24)

széncinege

t_v_szv_r_s


----------



## tike82 (2009 Február 24)

tavaszvárás
_z _ml_k_k_t j_l _r_zd m_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 24)

az emlékeket jól ôrizd meg

_g_n_s!


----------



## tike82 (2009 Február 24)

igenis
n_h_ t_szt_ l_pp_l k_ll _nd_ln_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 24)

noha tiszta lappal kell indulni

_gy*_g_z


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 25)

így igaz
n-m*t-d-m*m-r-l*v-n*sz-.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 25)

nem tudom miről van szó

m_nd_nr_l


----------



## MTJ (2009 Február 25)

mindenről

pr_b_lk_zz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 25)

MTJ írta:


> mindenről
> 
> pr_b_lk_zz


próbálkozz
*s-k-r*z-l-g-


----------



## littlenetti (2009 Február 25)

siker záloga
k_t_rt_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 25)

littlenetti írta:


> siker záloga
> k_t_rt_s


kitartás
m-nd-nt*b-l-


----------



## littlenetti (2009 Február 25)

mindent bele
p_z_t_v


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 25)

littlenetti írta:


> mindent bele
> p_z_t_v


pozitiv
-z*n-gy-n*j-*d-l-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 25)

az nagyon jó dolog
kr_mpl_ p_c_l_s


----------



## biboca (2009 Február 25)

krumplipucolas
_n_lm_s*d_l_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 25)

unalmas dolog

v_l_m_ny


----------



## helen72 (2009 Február 25)

vélemény
k-dvcs-n-l-


----------



## lalikiraly2 (2009 Február 25)

kedvcsináló

v_ssz_v_g_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 25)

visszavágó

b_jn_k_kl_g_j_


----------



## kinezke (2009 Február 25)

bajnokok ligája

cs_r_szny_v_r_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 25)

csersznyevirág

h_v_s*t_j


----------



## kinezke (2009 Február 25)

havas táj
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## szeki20 (2009 Február 25)

almáspite

h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## gabcsuka (2009 Február 25)

helikopter

v_rs_ny_ _t_


----------



## manu2 (2009 Február 25)

versenyautó


m_d_s_t_s


----------



## Mandy64 (2009 Február 25)

repülőgép


----------



## Mandy64 (2009 Február 25)

szeki20 írta:


> almáspite
> 
> h_l_k_pt_r


 
helikopter

t_l_v_z__


----------



## szeki20 (2009 Február 25)

televízió

k_rm_st_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 25)

karmester

-lk-pz-lh-t-tl-n


----------



## Rosalinda1 (2009 Február 25)

repülőgép
gy-rm-ksz-mm-l


----------



## Rosalinda1 (2009 Február 25)

elkébzelhetetlen
gy-rs-s-g


----------



## Rosalinda1 (2009 Február 25)

elképzelhetetlen. bocsi rosszul írtam be.


----------



## takiza (2009 Február 25)

gyorsaság
r_gt_n_t_l_


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 26)

rögtönitélő
j-gh-z-g


----------



## Optimista (2009 Február 26)

joghézag

_kt_t_b_z_s


----------



## takiza (2009 Február 26)

oktatóbázis
t_k_r_l_nt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 26)

takiza írta:


> oktatóbázis
> t_k_r_l_nt


tekerőlant?
ny-ny-r-


----------



## katisch (2009 Február 26)

nyenyere

m-gy-r-b-k-r


----------



## neoanimasola (2009 Február 26)

nyanyára... -.-
_p_l_pt_k_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 26)

katisch írta:


> nyenyere
> 
> m-gy-r-b-k-r


mogyoróbokor
-p-rf-ld:-D


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 26)

eperföld
k..l.m.ck.


----------



## katisch (2009 Február 26)

eperföld

p-l-cl-v-s


----------



## takiza (2009 Február 26)

koalamackó
K_t_l_n b_t_csk_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 26)

palócleves

takiza:


> K_t_l_n b_t_csk_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 26)

Katalin botocska?

sz_pr_m_ny_...


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 26)

butácska !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(nem) szépreményű
_d_f_gy_l_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 26)

odafigyelés

r_t_k_nt_s

(Van egy Katalin botos nénikés...azért írtam...


----------



## katisch (2009 Február 26)

hegyekel írta:


> odafigyelés
> 
> r_t_k_nt_s
> 
> (Van egy Katalin botos nénikés...azért írtam...


 
rátekintés

t-m-t-g-ndn-k


----------



## Gabóca76 (2009 Február 26)

temetőgondnok

m_gy_r_g_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 26)

magyar ugar(?)

l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## Gabóca76 (2009 Február 26)

leleményes

t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

tengerimalac

_ r d _ n _ r _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

ordenáré

k_r_mk_d_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

káromkodás

_ s t _ l _ n t _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

estelente

m_l_gh_zh_t_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

melegházhatás

_ j SZ _ j _ _ k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

újszájúak

m_rf_ldk_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

mérföldkő

_ j _ z _ s t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

újezüst

_nt_gr_lsz_m_t_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

integrálszámítás

f _ p _ k _ k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

fapókok 
(nagyon csalafinta vagy)

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

porondmester (fapókja már nincs az uncsimnak, csak műanyag, de a főpókok a pókok alrendje)

k _ t _ s m _ n t _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

(hogy lehet egy "fő" "al":?: OK, értelek, csak vicc volt)

kötésminta

_._t_sz_l_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

autószalon

m _ m _ t _ gy _ r


----------



## atanyu (2009 Február 26)

mamutagyar

d g h z


----------



## Casca (2009 Február 26)

dugóhúzó

H-j-m-s--r


----------



## Anni-Panni (2009 Február 26)

dugóhúzó

_l_tt_rs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 26)

élettárs
h_jm_r_szt_!


----------



## katisch (2009 Február 26)

élettárs
d-g-h-z-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

anlikar írta:


> élettárs
> h_jm_r_szt_!


 
hajmeresztő

_ b _ r t _ l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

abortál

sz_v_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 26)

szóvéggyüjtemény 

t_r_nyd_r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

szöveg...., Lelkecském!kiss

toronydaru

l_g_r_tm_st_bl_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

logaritmustábla

_ z s _ r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

azsúr

t_r_kkp_rt_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

tarokkparti

_ m _ n _ n c _ _ s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

eminenciás

_k_gy_lm_ss_g_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

őkegyelmessége

_ n d _ v _ _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 26)

endivia

s_l_t_k_t_ng


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

salátakatáng
(Te kis hamis!)

pr_l_n_k_ck_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

pralinékocka

_ g _ r ty _ k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 26)

ugartyúk

v_sz_ly_zt_t_tt * f_j_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

veszélyeztetett fajok

m_d_rp_k


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Február 26)

madárpók 

k_f_k_t_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 26)

kefekötő

z s _ n _ l _ _ d r _t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 26)

zseníliadrót

_dr_n_l_nsz_nt


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 26)

adrenalinszint

sz-nt-r-p--


----------



## Casca (2009 Február 26)

színterápia

m-ss-á-s-g-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 27)

színterápia

_ b _ k _ sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 27)

abakusz

b_rl_ngr_jz


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 27)

barlangrajz

k_k_rsz_k_
sz_k_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 27)

kőkorszaki szaki

_ b _ d t _ * d _ l f _ n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 27)

*Ebadta delfin*...(?)

M_r_s*sz_msz_d


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 27)

Máris szomszéd

_ d _ g l _ l _ s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 27)

ideglelés?

s_rg_b_rs_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 27)

sárgaborsó

f_z_l_k*v_gy*l_v_s?


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 27)

hegyekel írta:


> sárgaborsó
> 
> f_z_l_k*v_gy*l_v_s?


főzelék vagy leves?
-gy-k*s-m,n-m*sz-r-t-m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 27)

egyik sem, nem szeretem
z_ldb_rs_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 27)

anlikar írta:


> egyik sem, nem szeretem
> z_ldb_rs_


zöldborsó
-z*f-n-m*f-s-rtt-l


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 27)

az finom fasirttal

n_gy_n*j_


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 27)

repülőgép
h-sv-t- t-j-s


----------



## takiza (2009 Február 27)

húsvéti tojás
ny_sz_f_l


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 27)

nyuszifül
k_rt_szk_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 28)

Antikbakfis írta:


> nyuszifül
> k_rt_szk_d_s


kertészkedés
v-r-gsz-d-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Február 28)

virágszedés

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 28)

Wulfi írta:


> virágszedés
> 
> m_s_g_t_g_p


mosogatógép
cs-k*s-mm-*l-x-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 28)

csak semmi luxus

s_jn_s*m_g*_z!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 28)

sajnos, még az

k_r_s_k_pt_l_ns_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 28)

keresőképtelenség

p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 28)

pehelypaplan
n_gy_n j_ m_l_g


----------



## manu2 (2009 Február 28)

Nagyon jó meleg

s_r_kcs_nt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 28)

sarokcsont
l_bf_j


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 28)

anlikar írta:


> sarokcsont
> l_bf_j


lábfej
b-k--z-l-t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Február 28)

bokaizület
b_k_ncst_lp


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Február 28)

bakancstalp
t__scs_sz_


----------



## bebeflorence (2009 Február 28)

teáscsésze

k_nyh_r_h_


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Február 28)

konyharuha
s_jt_sp_g_cs_


----------



## bebeflorence (2009 Február 28)

sajtospogácsa

v_zv_z_t_ksz_r_l_


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Február 28)

vízvezetékszerelő
_szt_l_sm_st_r


----------



## heagnes (2009 Március 1)

asztalosmester

h_rm_n_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 1)

harmónia

T_b_t


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 1)

Tibet

g-nd-l-t-r-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 1)

gondolatúra(?)

V_l_nc_*gy_ny_r_!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 1)

Velence gyönyörű

n_sz_t_s_k


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 1)

nászutasok?


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 1)

Tamburás írta:


> nászutasok?


 
Igen


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Március 1)

m_nd_r_kk_


----------



## szenyor12 (2009 Március 1)

mindörökké

L _ _ t _ t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

leitat
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 1)

holdfogyatkozás

m _ g _ n n _ p _ l v _


----------



## palorsolya (2009 Március 1)

megünnepelve?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 1)

megünnepelve..

H_ldt_lt_k_r*r_ssz*_lv_s....


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 1)

holdtöltekor rossz alvás

Gy_r_ k_ _ l_g_tb_ !


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 1)

Gyere ki a ligetbe!
v_d_m _br_d_s


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

*ff*

jo jatekot kivanok mindenkinek!


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

vidám ébredés 
r_gy_gn_k _ cs_ll_g_k


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

*ff*

vidám ébredés 

r_gy_gn_k _ cs_ll_g_k


----------



## tbea (2009 Március 1)

ragyognak a csillagok

r_gy_z_ f_k


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Március 1)

rügyező fák
sz-g-l-d- v-n-t-k


----------



## fzsike (2009 Március 1)

száguldó vonatok cs-r-p-l-m-d-r-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

csiripelőmadarak

_gr_nd_zn_k


----------



## fzsike (2009 Március 1)

ugrándoznak

k-p-szt-s r-t-s


----------



## bunny79 (2009 Március 1)

káposztás rétes

s-a-a-n-p


----------



## fzsike (2009 Március 1)

szabadnap

n-gy-n j- l-nn-


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

nagyon jo lenne 

h-p-k-k t-rp-k-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 1)

hupikék törpikék
_rd_im_n_


----------



## fzsike (2009 Március 1)

erdei manó

v-s-rr- b-b-


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

vasorrú bába

v-s-t -ll-m-s


----------



## kinezke (2009 Március 1)

vasorrú bába
k_ncsv_d_sz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

kincsvadász
m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

mézeskalács 

t-r-pj-r-


----------



## fzsike (2009 Március 1)

terepjáró

v-d-szg-r-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

vadászgörény

f_l_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## nagydani111 (2009 Március 1)

felelőtlenség 

sz-p-rzs-r-


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 1)

szuperzsaru
k-l-pc-


----------



## Karádi Zsuzsanna (2009 Március 1)

kelepce
zs_n_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 1)

zseni

sz-r-k-zt-t-


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

repülőgép
t v k r v n


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

tevekaraván 
sz m t g p


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

repülőgép


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

b b t s g b b n


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

r m ny s m d v


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

sz v g s r t k l s


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

k l sz s


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

m z s k l cs


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

c r z h gy z


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

p p r zs b k n d


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

m b l t l f n


----------



## kató (2009 Március 1)

r t r n g c r z


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 1)

casey02 írta:


> zseni
> 
> sz-r-k-zt-t-


 
szórakoztató

v_s_rn_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

vasárnap

k_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 1)

kikapcsolódás

m_g_j_l_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 1)

repülőgép

t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 1)

Elnézést rossz szót írtam be, elnéztem.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

előfordul, semmi baj!kiss

tengeralattjáró

t_j_s_sn_k_dl_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 1)

tojásosnokedli

l-p-k-d-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

lopakodó

l_p_g_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 1)

lépegető

v--szv-r-g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

viaszvirág

p_st_g_l_mb


----------



## bunny79 (2009 Március 1)

postagalamb

s-l-k-a-a-í-á-


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 1)

salak takarítás???
(szabály: a mássalhangzókat kell megadni!)

-nt-z-r-ndsz-r


----------



## bunny79 (2009 Március 1)

ja bocs

öntözőrendszer

f-rd-sz-b-


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 1)

fürdőszoba
v_s_t_ll_m_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

vasútállomás

_p_l_tg_p_sz


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 1)

épületgépész

h_d_gb_rk_l_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

hidegburkoló

r_h_._k_szt_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 1)

ruhaakasztó

sz-ll-mt-n


----------



## Bözse (2009 Március 2)

szellemtan

f-l-e--ü-h-t-t-en


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 2)

szellemtan

sz_vb_ll_nty_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 2)

szívbillentyű

_d_gb_t_g


----------



## tiestorama (2009 Március 2)

idegbeteg

t_r_nyd_r_


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

toronydaru
r_h_f_g_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

ruhafogas

z _ n _ r _ j _ n g _


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

Zenerajongó
sz_r_ncs_j_t_k_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

szerencsejátékos

j _ t _ k m _ s t _ r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 2)

játékmester

s_kkj_tszm_


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

sakkjátszma
m_t_kt_n_r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

matektanár

_ k _ t _ r _ z m _ s


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

ökoturizmus
b_l_tr_f_l


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

beletrafál

_ v _ r _ l


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

megszentségtelenített
_rt_tl_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 2)

értetlenül

t_r_lm_tl_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

türelmetlen

_ v _ r _ l


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

türelmetlen

_p_t_szm_rn_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 2)

overál

_pr_dfr_z_r_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

apródfrizura

_ r _ k c _ _


----------



## manco (2009 Március 2)

apródfrizura
m_s_t_rsz_k_cs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

Zasztava írta:


> türelmetlen
> 
> _ v _ r _ l


 
Éviről, evőről, overál,..mind lehet:0:


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 2)

manco írta:


> apródfrizura
> m_s_t_rsz_k_cs


 
mesterszakács
14444: erekció

gy_rs_s_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

gyorsaság (14447)

_l_tj_l_ns_g


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

gyorsaság

g _ z _ m l _ s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

gázömlés

m_*_*m_gf_jt_s?


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 2)

gázömlés
mi a megfejtés?

f_t_ssz_ml_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 2)

fűtésszámla

p_rck_r_ngs_rv


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

porckorongsérv

_ k t _ g _ n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 2)

porckorongsérv
Oktogon

f_jd_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

fájdalom

_sm_r_s...


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

ismerős fájdalom :lol:

_ n j _ k c _ _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

injekcio

L_d_c__n*bl_k_d


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

Lidocain blokád

_ d _ p t _ l t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 2)

adaptált

sz_nkr_n


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

szinkron
n_p_rny_


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

napernyő
ő_já__t


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

őrjárat
t_b_rt_z


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

tábortűz
z_ránd_ok


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 2)

tábortűz
-lm-d-z-s


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

zarándok
k_ld_sb_t


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

koldusbot
t_rs_e_e_ső


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

társkereső
ő__rd_


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

őserdő
ő_rj_r_t


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

őrjárat
t_ar_ó_s_lo_


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

tartóoszlop
p_n_k_et__


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

pánikbeteg
g_r_t


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

garat
t_ar_á__


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

tartály
l_uk


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

lyuk
k_k_t_sz


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

kaktusz
sz_lv_sz_t_r


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

szilveszter
r_end_r


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

rendőr
r_ed_n_


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

redőny
ny_ava_a


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

nyavaja
j_a_g_a_


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

jajgat
t_t_v_


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

tétova
a_l_a


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Március 2)

alma
a_a__b_ll_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

Tuszi0417 írta:


> tétova
> a_l_a


 
*Kérünk, ne magaddal játsszál!*


----------



## abigelka (2009 Március 2)

*hihető*




Nicole2003 írta:


> leves
> 
> h_h_t_


----------



## szilvia25 (2009 Március 2)

hahota
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Zotyika (2009 Március 2)

matematika

k_v_sk_n_l


----------



## Jul (2009 Március 2)

kávéskanál

sz_v_s_n


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 2)

szívesen

m_l_gfr_nt


----------



## Jul (2009 Március 2)

melegfront

h_z_p_r


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 2)

hózápor

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 2)

napfogyatkozás
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 2)

holdfogyatkozás

_nt_c_kl_n


----------



## Kriszti04 (2009 Március 2)

anticiklon
h_b_h_rgy_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 2)

hebehurgya

m_v_sz_tt_rt_n_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

művészettörténet

r_n__ss_nc_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

renaissance

r _ m _ t t _ n d _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 2)

remittenda

n-gyk-r-sk-d-s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 2)

nagykereskedés

cs_r_p__c


----------



## Netwalker (2009 Március 2)

cserepiac
h_gy_r_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 2)

hegyorom

b_z_t_bl_


----------



## Netwalker (2009 Március 2)

búzatábla
p_r_sztl_jb_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 2)

parasztlájbi

k_m_ny*k_l_p


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 2)

kemény kalap

..._s*kr_mpl__rr


----------



## Netwalker (2009 Március 2)

...és krumpliorr
b_ls_f_t_t_j

szó tagolási (de nem szótagolási!) segítség: b_ls_|f_|t_t_j


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 3)

balsafatutaj

h _n g _ r m _


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 3)

hengermű (?

t_r_nt_ll_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 3)

hengermű
sz_n_k_z_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 3)

hengermű
tarantella
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 3)

katicabogár

sz_b_ _n_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

szobainas

sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 3)

szobabicikli

l_l_pl_z_d_k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

lelepleződik

t_k_rg_th_tn_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 3)

szobabicikli
t_st_p_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 3)

takargathatna

p_pl_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

testépítés

paplan

_gyn_m_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 3)

ágynemű 

m _ s t _ r g _ z


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 3)

Zasztava írta:


> ágynemű
> 
> m _ s t _ r g _ z


mustárgáz?
r-bb-n-k-ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

robbanékony

l_bb_n_k_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 3)

lobbanékony

v_sz_ly_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

viszályos

_sz_ly


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 3)

hegyekel írta:


> lobbanékony
> 
> v_sz_ly_s


veszélyes
v-z-k-n*-v-z-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

vizeken evezés

tr_g_d_ _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 3)

tragédia

sz_m_r_s_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

szomorúság

b_n_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 3)

bánat

gy_sz_l_s*_r_kk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

gyászolás örökké

k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 3)

katasztrófa

b_l_s_t


----------



## oregjoe (2009 Március 3)

repülőgép


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 3)

Noci87 írta:


> katasztrófa
> 
> b_l_s_t


 
baleset

l_z_rsz_nh_z


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 3)

lézerszinház

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## één ^^ (2009 Március 3)

szemfényvesztés

sz_vl__ll_s


----------



## Zotyika (2009 Március 3)

szt_ppt_nc_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 3)

*szívleállás*

*sztepptáncos*
Kérlek Benneteket, előbb fejtsétek meg a feladott rejtvényt, és csak utána újat adni!

r__n_m_c__
(szakkifejezés...!)


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 3)

reanimáció

_ j d _ n d _ sz


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 4)

hegyekel írta:


> *szívleállás*
> 
> *sztepptáncos*
> Kérlek Benneteket, előbb fejtsétek meg a feladott rejtvényt, és csak utána újat adni!
> ...


 
bátorkodom folytatni... (Bocs, Zasztaváét nem tudtam kiokoskodni...)

reanimáció 

(témakör ua.)


_dj_nkt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

adjunktus

d_c_ns_ssz_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 4)

docensasszony

_ll_rg_l_g_._._
v_zsg_l_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

allergológiai vizsgálat

f_l*_rr*g_g_sz_t_n


----------



## maczkojanos (2009 Március 4)

fül orr gégészeten
sz_*j_t_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

szó játék

k_nd_rm_g_s*ty_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 4)

kendermagos tyúk

h_r_ngj_t_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)

harangjáték

l-h-v-r-d-tt


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 4)

leheveredett

l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

leveli béka

cs_ny_*v_r_ngy_s!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)

csúnya varangyos!

j-g-ny-f-


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 4)

jegenyefa

t_t_rj_r_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)

tatárjárás

t-rt-n-l-m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

történelem

_g_szs_g_gy


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 4)

egészségügy

v_l_g_tl_sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)

világatlasz

-l-g-z-d-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 4)

eligazodás
t_v_d_s


----------



## Syndic (2009 Március 4)

tévedés
sz_r_k_zt_t_


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 4)

Syndic írta:


> tévedés
> sz_r_k_zt_t_



szórakoztató

ny_m_a_ó


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)

nyomtató

k-r-ssz-r--


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

karosszéria

__d_*l_x_s*_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 4)

audi luxus autó?
r_p_l_g_p


----------



## Nucu (2009 Március 4)

repülőgép
K_ty_h_z


----------



## hobbihilda (2009 Március 4)

kutyaház
v-zm-v-e-k


----------



## rozoli (2009 Március 4)

vízművek

t-rtkr-mpl-


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 4)

törtkrumpli
sz_j_t_k


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 4)

szójáték
v_cs_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

vacsora

j_*_tv_gy_t!


----------



## selmermisi (2009 Március 4)

jó épvágyat


k_'n_v_t'_'v_g_n?


----------



## Gabo61 (2009 Március 4)

kinevetavégén


g_n_r_t_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 4)

Gabo61 írta:


> kinevetavégén
> 
> 
> g_n_r_t_r


generátor
-r-m-t-l-k-t-


----------



## Gabo61 (2009 Március 4)

áramátalakító

b_f_tt_sg_m_


----------



## EKati (2009 Március 4)

befőttes gumi
m _rc_ _s*_d_s


----------



## EKati (2009 Március 4)

Javítás: m_rc_ _s *_d_s_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 5)

március ídusa

_jj_l_*b_g_ly


----------



## elina99 (2009 Március 5)

éjjeli bagoly
sz_p*_lm_k_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 5)

szép álmokat
és

J_ 
r_gg_lt!


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

jó reggelt!

t _ v _ sz v _ r _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 5)

tavaszváró
j_j d_ j_ l_nn_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

Jaj, de jó lenne!

m _ r f _ l _ b _ r _ dt!


----------



## rozoli (2009 Március 5)

már felébredt!

k-ll-m-s r-gg-l-k-t!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 5)

kellemes reggeleket!

m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## Piten (2009 Március 5)

mindenkinek

n_ps_g_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 5)

napsugár

k_ll_m_s


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

kellemes


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

n_r_ncss_rg_


----------



## janoscr (2009 Március 5)

narancssárga
m_r_gt_l_n_t_s


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

méregtelenítés


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

m_j_r_nn


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

pontosabban: m_j_r_nn_


----------



## manocska.is (2009 Március 5)

majoranna


----------



## janoscr (2009 Március 5)

Feladvány?


----------



## janoscr (2009 Március 5)

g_r_g_i_y_


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

görög...  biztos jó a feladvány? i az magánhangzó...


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 5)

görögdinye

sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

janoscr írta:


> g_r_g_i_y_



talán görögdinnye? bár az hosszú ny.....
jól feladtad a leckét 

f_rg_l_m


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> görögdinye
> 
> sz-mf-nyv-szt-s



szemfényvesztés


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 5)

Böbe2006 írta:


> f_rg_l_m


forgalom

sz-kk-f-j-z-s-k


----------



## judith0425 (2009 Március 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> forgalom
> 
> sz-kk-f-j-z-s-k




Megfejtés: szakkifejezések

Feladvány: v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

judith0425 írta:


> Megfejtés: szakkifejezések
> 
> Feladvány: v_r_g_sk_rt


virágoskert
l_b_k_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 5)

libikóka

T_r_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 5)

Tirol (lehet turul is...)

k_r_cs_n*s_ly_m


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

kerecsen sólyom

r _ m _ t t _ n d _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 5)

remittenda 

-rt-k-s-t-s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

értékesítés

h _ b _ r _ r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 5)

hűbérúr

k_lcsm_s_l_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 5)

kulcsmásoló

-d-tb-z-s


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

Wulfi írta:


> hűbérúr
> 
> k_lcsm_s_l_



kulcsmásoló
s_rg_r_p_


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> kulcsmásoló
> 
> -d-tb-z-s


adatbázis


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

sárgarépa

p _ k _ d l _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 5)

pukedli

-d-g-nny-lv


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

Zasztava írta:


> sárgarépa
> 
> p _ k _ d l _


pukedli

Sz_k_sf_h_rv_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 5)

idegennyelv

Székesfehérvár

k_lf_ld_*t_n_l_s


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> pukedli
> 
> -d-g-nny-lv


idegennyelv


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 5)

Megfejtett! Lécci az újat!


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

hegyekel írta:


> idegennyelv
> 
> Székesfehérvár
> 
> k_lf_ld_*t_n_l_s


küldöldi tanulás

Sz_k_sf_h_rv_r


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

hegyekel írta:


> Megfejtett! Lécci az újat!


Mire az ember beidézi, leírja a megfejtést, no meg újat ír addigra majdnem mindíg valaki más is megfejti. Nehéz követni....

r_b_tm_nk_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

Székesfehérvár

b _ l n _ _ t _ r _ p _ _


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 5)

Böbe2006 írta:


> Mire az ember beidézi, leírja a megfejtést, no meg újat ír addigra majdnem mindíg valaki más is megfejti. Nehéz követni....


 
A módosít gombbal kijavíthatod!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 5)

balneoterápia

f_rd_h_ly_k*_tth_n...

*r_b_tm_nk_= robotmunka (ez megfejtetlen volt!)*


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 5)

fürdôhelyek itthon

gy_gyk_z_l_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

fürdőhelyek itthon - gyógykezelés - ebédszünet

f _ l _ d _ t _ r _ _ n t _ l t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 5)

gyógykezelés

_b_dsz_n_t


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

Zasztava írta:


> fürdőhelyek itthon - gyógykezelés - ebédszünet
> 
> f _ l _ d _ t _ r _ _ n t _ l t


feladatorientált

sz_b_rcs_p_rt


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 5)

szoborcsoport

L__k_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 5)

Laoko*ó*n

M_z_s*R_m_b_n


----------



## Tamina (2009 Március 5)

Szoborcsoport

F_l_l_ss_gb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

Tamina írta:


> Szoborcsoport
> 
> F_l_l_ss_gb_zt_s_t_s


felelősségbiztosítás_ Mózes Rómában
f_ll_nd_l_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

hegyekel írta:


> Laoko*ó*n
> 
> M_z_s*R_m_b_n



Mózes Rómában - fellendülő

f _ l h _ r m _ n _ k _ s _ k


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Március 5)

filharmonikusok

t-v-s-i k-k-le-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

BuzasIrenke írta:


> filharmonikusok
> 
> t-v-s-i k-k-le-


 tavaszi kikelet, de légyszíves csak a mássalhangzókat jelöld!

h _ k _ d l _ f _ _ k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 5)

hokedlifiók (?)

r_g_*m_z__l_s*d_r_b


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 5)

hegyekel írta:


> hokedlifiók (?)
> 
> r_g_*m_z__l_s*d_r_b


régi muzeális darab
f_ld_nf_t_


----------



## tistocsi (2009 Március 5)

földönfutó
g_pj_rm_k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 5)

gépjárműkereskedelem
p_nzt_rc_


----------



## elina99 (2009 Március 5)

pénztárca
j-v-d-l-m-d-


----------



## ribatotem (2009 Március 5)

jövedelemadó
cs-p-t-k-v-n-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 6)

jövedelemadó
csapatkivonás?

n_v_l_s_
t_n_cs_d_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 6)

nevelési tanácsadó

k _ p t _ r l _ t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 6)

képtárlat

_ff_z_*k_pt_r


----------



## hajni124 (2009 Március 6)

képtárlat
_v_k_c__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 6)

vakáció(?)

k_ty_f_tt_t_


----------



## kks2003 (2009 Március 6)

kutyafuttató
l_v_r_s_ny


----------



## Tündemami (2009 Március 6)

repülőgép

sz_r_t_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 7)

szeretet
h_s_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 7)

hegyekel írta:


> képtárlat
> 
> _ff_z_*k_pt_r


 
Ezt még nem fejtette meg senki! Ez az "új"feladvány..

*hűség*


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 7)

Bölcs ember az, aki tudja, mi a hasznos,s nem az aki sokat tud.


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 7)

kks2003 írta:


> kutyafuttató
> l_v_r_s_ny


 
lóverseny

m_r_gzs_k


----------



## arisha75 (2009 Március 7)

méregzsák

V_ll_ny_r_


----------



## muriel23 (2009 Március 7)

villanyóra

n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## Danzso (2009 Március 7)

naplemente

t_b_r_z_a


----------



## K L E R (2009 Március 7)

tubarózsa
a_k_n_a_


----------



## zsolt101 (2009 Március 7)

hegyekel írta:


> képtárlat
> 
> _ff_z_*k_pt_r


 
Uffizi képtár

sz-r-ncs-m-l-c


----------



## bea19 (2009 Március 7)

szerencsemalac

_d_mcs_tk_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 8)

ádámcsutka

t_rdk_l_cs


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)

térdkalács

t-jk-r-m-ll-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

tejkaramella

t_jcs_k_l_d_


----------



## Fredda (2009 Március 8)

tejcsokoládé
p_p_rsz_lv_t_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 8)

papírszalvéta

s _ t _ t _ k p _ r _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 8)

sütőtökpüré

k_m_r_v_r_._t_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 8)

kamaravarieté

_ _ k _ l _ p t _ sz


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 8)

eukaliptusz

_n_n_szk_nz_rv


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

ananászkonzerv

_n_n_szt_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 8)

ananásztorta

k_pv_s_l_f_nk

(hűű, de éhes lettem... megyek "ebédelni"...)


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

képviselőfánk
sz_l_ssz_b_ds_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

szólásszabadság

_mb_r_*j_g!


----------



## zsolt101 (2009 Március 8)

szólásszabadság
m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

zsolt101 írta:


> szólásszabadság
> m_csk_ny_lv


macskanyelv...

_mb_r_*j_g
(Még nincs megfejtve!!)


----------



## zsolt101 (2009 Március 8)

Bocs, csak túl gyors voltál.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

zsolt101 írta:


> Bocs, csak túl gyors voltál.


(Köszi, tudod 10 ezer után már lehetek is...majd* Te is az leszel!)*
kiss


----------



## zsolt101 (2009 Március 8)

emberi jog

d_m_kr_c_._


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

demokrácia

d_ff_c_t*v_n!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)

deficit van!

k-lts-gv-t-s-k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

költségvetések
_gy_nj_g_s_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)

egyenjoguság

-sm-r-s--m


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

ismerőseim
_l_l_pt_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 8)

előléptetés

k_t_n_s_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

katonaság

g_r_b_nc__s*d__k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

garabonciás diák
f_lz_rk_z_s


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 8)

*megfejtés*

katonaság


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 8)

katonaság


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 8)

felzárkózás


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

A megfejtés mellé készíts egy rejtvényt is...


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 8)

ok.készítek: f-n-gy-r-k


----------



## harmonik (2009 Március 8)

fenegyerek k_szk_d_r


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 8)

kaszkadőr
k-r-tty-l


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

kuruttyol
_l__d_m_v_sz


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

előadóművész
l_lk_s_t_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 8)

lelkesítő
m_gf_nt_l_nd_


----------



## hajababa (2009 Március 8)

megfontolandó
b_t_t_p_s_k


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

betűtípusok
f_n_k_tl_n


----------



## hajababa (2009 Március 8)

feneketlen
f_lh_szn_l_n_v


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

felhasználónév
_ng_rl_k_ny


----------



## hajababa (2009 Március 8)

ingerlékeny
m_g_ll_p_t_tt_


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

megállapította
h_jl_th_t_tl_n


----------



## hajababa (2009 Március 8)

hajlíthatatlan
k_m_ndh_t_tl_n_l


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

kimondhatatlanul
_lm_ly_lt


----------



## hajababa (2009 Március 8)

elmélyult
l_t_g_t_s


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

látogatás
m_n_d_kh_ly


----------



## puma79 (2009 Március 8)

menedékhely
t_l_l_k_z_


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

puma79 írta:


> menedékhely
> t_l_l_k_z_



találkozó akart lenni?


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 8)

_rt_m*_j_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 9)

puma79 írta:


> menedékhely
> t_l_l_k_z_


 
találkozó

v_nd_gm_nk_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

Wulfi írta:


> találkozó
> 
> v_nd_gm_nk_s


 
vendégmunkás

Találtam egy meg nem fejtettet:_rt_m*_j_t 
*értem a jót?* nem vagyok benne biztos!...

sz_rv_s*b_g_s


----------



## Tepte (2009 Március 9)

szarvas bőgés
f_ln_ttk_pz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 9)

felnőttképzés

h_d_gt_l


----------



## sz.hajnalka (2009 Március 9)

hidegtál

_ng_l_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 9)

angolóra

r_p_l_h_l


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 9)

repülőhal

_l_v_ _l_j


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 9)

papillon11 írta:


> repülőhal
> 
> _l_v_ _l_j


olivaolaj

m-j-sh-rk-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

májashurka

d_szn_v_g_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 9)

disznóvágás (de jó is volt...)

f_st_lth_s


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 9)

füstölthús
h_sv_t_s_nk_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 9)

füstölthús
f_lb_m_r_dt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 9)

húsvétisonka
f_lb_m_r_dt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 9)

félbemaradt
14707: húsvétisonka

_rg_n_st_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 9)

orgonista

h-z-t-r-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

házitúrós (?), vagy házitoros(?)

c_ck_f_rk


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 9)

cickafark
_lsz_nd_r_d_tt


----------



## livia81 (2009 Március 9)

elszenderedett
B_d_p_s_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 9)

Budapest

H_dm_z_v_s_rh_ly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 9)

Hódmezővásárhely

_v_ggy_r


----------



## heruga (2009 Március 9)

üveggyár
f-l-m-l-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

*fülemüle *vagy *felemelő *vagy* felemeli *

sz_kv_ny_s_n


----------



## tiestorama (2009 Március 9)

szokványosan

m-nd-r-n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

mandarin

_n_n_sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 9)

mandarin

-lv-g-zh-t-


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 9)

elvégezhető
-d-g-l-


----------



## fater0921 (2009 Március 9)

ádogáló

b-l-n-z


----------



## fater0921 (2009 Március 9)

belenéz

-d-g-l-


----------



## fater0921 (2009 Március 9)

idegelő

h-zz-sz-l-s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 9)

hozzászólás

v_nd_gl_t_s


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 9)

vendéglátás
h-m-sz-r-k


----------



## sevika (2009 Március 9)

helyesebben: h-m-sz-rk-


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 10)

hamuszürke

n-pf-gy-tk-z-s


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

napfogyatkozás

b-n-nh-j


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 10)

banánhéj

b-f-ly-s-lh-t-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 10)

befolyásolható

n_m*b_zt_s*!_rz_k_ny!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 10)

nem biztos! érzékeny!

k-nf-g-r-c--


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 10)

konfiguráció

k_nf_d_r_c_ _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 10)

konföderáció

sz_v_ts_g


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

szövetség

t-t-rj-r-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 10)

tatárjárás

t_r_kd_l_s


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

törökdúlás

sz-mb-th-ly


----------



## Tepte (2009 Március 10)

szombathely

_g_z_l_s


----------



## soosati (2009 Március 10)

szombathely

s_v_r__


----------



## soosati (2009 Március 10)

igazolás

f_z_t_jsz_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 10)

soosati írta:


> igazolás
> 
> f_z_t_jsz_n


főzőtejszín?

k-r-kl-p-t


----------



## gordeszkakerek (2009 Március 10)

keréklapát

n_r_ncsl_


----------



## pufine (2009 Március 10)

keréklapát

j n cs r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 10)

pufine írta:


> keréklapát
> 
> j n cs r


janicsár
t-r-k-k


----------



## pufine (2009 Március 10)

gordeszkakerek írta:


> keréklapát
> 
> n_r_ncsl_


 
Nos mivel nagyon egyszerre érkezett a megfejtésünk én lépek megint

Narancslé

j n cs r


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 10)

janicsár

k_n_l_s g_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 10)

papillon11 írta:


> janicsár
> 
> k_n_l_s g_m


kanalas gém

s-r-ly


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 10)

sirály

b_l_mb_k_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 10)

bölömbika
_lk_dv_tl_n_d_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 10)

elkedvetlenedek, vagy elkedvetlenedik..(?)

k_cs_k_*m_d_r


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 10)

hegyekel írta:


> elkedvetlenedek, vagy elkedvetlenedik..(?)
> 
> k_cs_k_*m_d_r


 
kicsike madár (meder, modor)

_gysz_v_s_k_t


----------



## attom1 (2009 Március 10)

egyszavasakat


k_l_p_cs


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 10)

kalapács

d_t_n_t_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 10)

detonátor

r_bb_nt_s


----------



## attom1 (2009 Március 10)

robbantás

t_h_r__t_


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 10)

robbantás

v_ll_m_s_e_e_ő


----------



## attom1 (2009 Március 10)

villamostemető


t_k_r_t_n_n_


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 10)

takarítónéni

g_e_t_a


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 10)

takarítónéni

_szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 10)

asztaltáncoltatás

s_h_v_t_l


----------



## laciszabi (2009 Március 10)

szeánsz
k_rty_tr_kk


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 10)

kártyatrükk 

l_l_k


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 10)

lélek?

__r_l_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 10)

Bartuska írta:


> lélek?
> 
> __r_l_t_


 
auralátó??

l_l_kh_r_ng


----------



## Kinga2 (2009 Március 10)

lélekharang

gy_l_g_ú_a


----------



## szanand (2009 Március 10)

gyalogtúra

_szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 10)

asztaltáncoltatás
m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

motorkerékpár

b_c_kl_*t_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 11)

biciklitúra
_d__ll_n_rz_s


----------



## pufine (2009 Március 11)

adóellenőrzés

k l p cs l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 11)

pufine írta:


> adóellenőrzés
> 
> k l p cs l


kalapácsol
b-l-nd-z-k


----------



## bajomis (2009 Március 11)

B.U. írta:


> kalapácsol
> b-l-nd-z-k




bolondozik
d-gr-ndsz-r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

idegrendszer

k_rb_nct_n


----------



## bajomis (2009 Március 11)

hegyekel írta:


> idegrendszer
> 
> k_rb_nct_n




Kórbonctan 

v-ssz-t-r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 11)

visszatér
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## bajomis (2009 Március 11)

anlikar írta:


> visszatér
> l_h_t_tl_n


lehetetlen

f-lv-ltv-


----------



## Mano3 (2009 Március 11)

felváltva
B-gl-rk-


----------



## whitexaxa (2009 Március 11)

boglárka
n_gy_ _zl _ b


----------



## whitexaxa (2009 Március 11)

négykézláb 
sz--e-et


----------



## xaxa (2009 Március 11)

szeretet
Be--d-k (név)


----------



## Vikóca66 (2009 Március 11)

Benedek
F-ny--s-l-


----------



## Tünde70 (2009 Március 11)

repülőgép
z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 11)

Tünde70 írta:


> repülőgép
> z_n_sz_rz_


zeneszerző
d_m_kr_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

demokrata

sz_nh_z_*r_nd_z_


----------



## firesoldier (2009 Március 11)

színházi rendező
A_p_ka_j_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 11)

színházi rendező

_nt_nz_v
_szt_ly


----------



## lubeck (2009 Március 11)

intenzív osztály

b-lgy-gy-sz


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 11)

belgyógyász
-rv-s-*sz-b-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

orvosi szoba

s_b_sz_t_*m_t_


----------



## kisnyusz (2009 Március 11)

sebészeti*műtő

k_r_m_gy


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

körömágy

gy_ll_d_s


----------



## kisnyusz (2009 Március 11)

gyulladás

_rk_f_rk_


----------



## zenemano (2009 Március 11)

*i*rk*a*f*i*rk*a*

_kl_zs__


----------



## Gudisz (2009 Március 11)

jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Gudisz (2009 Március 11)

gyulladás


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 11)

eklézsia
_ll_tt_ny_szt_s


----------



## Gudisz (2009 Március 11)

irkafirka
sz_p n_p_t!


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 11)

szép napot
sz_r_t_t


----------



## Francine (2009 Március 11)

szeretet

k s r t t


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 11)

kiséretet
_k_st_j_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 12)

okostojás

n_mz_t_*_nn_p


----------



## manyala (2009 Március 12)

nemzeti ünnep

b l l jk


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 12)

Manyala, jobb, ha a magánhangzókat is megjelölöd. Nézd meg 
a többieket, hogy csinálják.

balalajka

-lm-ndh-t-tl-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 12)

elmondhatatlan

_rth_t_tl_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

érthetetlen

l _ g _ _ s


----------



## bajomis (2009 Március 12)

Zasztava írta:


> érthetetlen
> 
> l _ g _ _ s


légiós

h-ln-p-t-n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

holnapután

r _ b _ r b _ r _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 12)

légios
b_nk_r
:656:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 12)

légios
holnapután 
rabarbara
k_mp_t


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

kompót

r _ m _ t t _ n d _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 12)

Bocs a késésért de rossz az internettem!


----------



## SVike (2009 Március 12)

rámuttandó

k_p_szt_st_szt_ (étel)


----------



## fodorzsuzsenka (2009 Március 12)

káposztástészta

v__szgy_rty_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 12)

Zasztava: remittenda
Fodorzsuzsenka: viaszgyertya

r-g--n-l-s


----------



## pretorius (2009 Március 12)

regionális
K-b-k-th-t-n


----------



## katuska27 (2009 Március 12)

kibékíthetőn

h_lm_z_ll_p_t


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

halmazállapot

_ n c _ k l _ p _ d _ _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 12)

enciklopédia

P_ll_s*N_gy*L_x_k_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

Pallas Nagy Lexikon

f _ r r _ sz t _ p _ k _


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 12)

Pallas Nagy Lexikon
_l_v_nsz_l_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 12)

bocs, forrasztópáka


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

elevenszülő

t _ r l _ f _ j


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 12)

törlőfej
k_nk_l_n


----------



## Fruzzs (2009 Március 12)

kankalin
_ohó_v__á_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

kankalin

_ z _ m _ gy _


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 12)

Zasztava írta:


> kankalin
> 
> _ z _ m _ gy _


 
izomagyú

Fr_zzs! J_t_ksz_b_ly_lv_s_s!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)

Fruzzs! Játékszabályolvasás!

-ll-nt-ng-rn-gy


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

ellentengernagy

s _ t _ t _ k p _ r _


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

sütőtökpüré

h_s_g_rz_


----------



## rolling (2009 Március 13)

repülőgép
p_l_t_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

hősugárzó

t _ rz _ n b _ r z


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

torzonborz

S z _ l l _ _ g _


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

szállóige

k _ v _ _ l t _ t v _ ny


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

szállóige
_r_tn_k_g_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

bocs: kávéültetvény


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

Eretnekégetés 

K _ n d _ l _ b _ r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

kandeláber

s _ j t _ l _ g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

sújtólég

r_bb_n_s*d_t_n_c_ _


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

kandeláber
_s_t_l_mz_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

hegyekel írta:


> sújtólég
> 
> r_bb_n_s*d_t_n_c_ _



robbanás detonáció

t _ x _ s b l _ k _ d


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

már megint lekéstem
robbanás detonáció


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

*judit* írta:


> kandeláber
> _s_t_l_mz_s


 
esetelemzés...
(A felette lévőt kellett megfejteni.., lehet, hogy lelassult a neted!kiss)


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

taxisblokád


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

Zasztava írta:


> robbanás detonáció
> 
> t _ x _ s b l _ k _ d


taxisblokád

r_g_n*v_lt.....


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

régen volt vagy talán vált :lol:

_ n d _ _ n _ r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

bocs, az is lehet, hogy a fejem..


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

indiáner

m _ z _ s m _ d z _ g


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

mézesmadzag

n _ m f _ m _ n


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

nimfomán

t _ r _ d _ z _ t t s _ g m _ n t _ s _ t _ s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

töredezettségmentesítés

z s _ n _ l _ a d r _ t


----------



## Phaidra (2009 Március 13)

zseníliadrót

--d--v-z--l-s*-szk-z


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

audiovizuális eszköz

n_gy_th_ll_*k_sz_l_k


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 13)

nagyothalló készülék
P_t_f_*S_nd_r


----------



## Phaidra (2009 Március 13)

Petőfi Sándor

v-r-gp-r-l-mz-s


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 13)

Phaidra írta:


> Petőfi Sándor
> 
> v-r-gp-r-l-mz-s


virágporelemzés
h_nv_ds_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

honvédség
_r_d_t_s_gv_zsg_l_t


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 13)

*judit* írta:


> honvédség
> _r_d_t_s_gv_zsg_l_t


eredetiségvizsgálat
t_h_rm_nt_s_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 13)

tehermentesítés
_d_b_v_ll_s


----------



## Sóspálcika (2009 Március 13)

tehermentesítés
l_v_gr_g_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

lovagregény

_p_k__*k_lt_m_ny


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

epikai költemény (van ilyen?  )

_ r v _ z t _ r _ * t _ k _ r f _ r _ g _ p


----------



## henzoli (2009 Március 13)

repülőgép


----------



## henzoli (2009 Március 13)

a---a-o--ű-e--


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

H _ n z _ l _ * _ l v _ s d * _ l * _ * n y _ t _ * h _ z z _ s z _ l _ s t , k _ r l _ k !


----------



## tigriscica (2009 Március 13)

Hanzoli! Olvasd el a ny?t? hozzászólást, kérlek!

M_ _z _ *ny_t_*? )


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 13)

Miaza nyitó? OFF: Nyitó hozzászólás... Az első hozzászólás a topikban, http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11412. Vagyis a játékszabályok....
ON:
F _ _ _ n _ k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)

fiainak

-l-f-l--


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

alufólia

_l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 14)

elektronika

s-b-ss-gsz-b-ly-z-s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 14)

sebességszabályozás


__t_p_ly_m_tr_c_


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

autópályamatrica

sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## dealer (2009 Március 14)

koszonom


----------



## dealer (2009 Március 14)

köszönöm


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 14)

killmaster írta:


> autópályamatrica
> 
> sz_lv_sg_mb_c


 szilvásgombóc

h-ll-d-kt-r-l-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

hulladéktároló

_g_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 14)

égető

-r-m-t-r-p--


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

aromaterápia

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 14)

illatfelhő

-ll-sztr-c--


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

illusztráció

k_p_kb_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 14)

képekben

t-rr-r--m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

terrárium

_kv_r_ _m


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

akvárium

cs_ll_gk_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

csillagkép

h_r_szk_p


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

horoszkóp

_rd_g_z_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 14)

killmaster írta:


> horoszkóp
> 
> _rd_g_z_s


ördögűzés
p-k-lj-r-s


----------



## wraithofyou (2009 Március 14)

pokoljárás

h-lyt-rt-t-n-cs


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 14)

wraithofyou írta:


> pokoljárás
> 
> h-lyt-rt-t-n-cs


helytartótanács
b-cs-l-t-ss-g


----------



## wraithofyou (2009 Március 14)

becsületesség

k-rd-nt-g-ly


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 14)

wraithofyou írta:


> becsületesség
> 
> k-rd-nt-g-ly


kardántengely
v-z-p-l-


----------



## wraithofyou (2009 Március 14)

vízipóló

k-p-ny-r-ntg-n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 14)

koponyaröntgen

-rv-st-d-m-ny


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

orvostudomány

k_lcscs_nt


----------



## elizam (2009 Március 14)

kulcscsont
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Hannassey (2009 Március 14)

matematika
t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## laws (2009 Március 14)

tengerimalac
_t_mt_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## Hannassey (2009 Március 14)

atomtengeralattjáró 
k_s_rt_tv_r_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 14)

kíséertetváros

_lh_gy_tt*h_ly_k


----------



## Phaidra (2009 Március 14)

elhagyott helyek

m_gv_szt_g_th_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 14)

megvesztegethetetlen

N_mz_t_*_nn_p


----------



## Lexyke (2009 Március 14)

Nemzeti ünnep

l_th_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 14)

láthatatlan..

_tth_n*m_r_d_s


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

otthon maradás

__r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

aerodinamika

r_p_l_st_chn_k_


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

repüléstechnika
h-l-k-pt-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

helikopter

m_lyr_p_l_s


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

mélyrepülés
m-lyt-ng-r-*b-v-r


----------



## Andresito (2009 Március 14)

mélytengeri búvár
sz_mf_n_k_s*z_n_k_r


----------



## varga68 (2009 Március 14)

mélytengeri búvár
F_L_Z_F_ _


----------



## varga68 (2009 Március 14)

Szimfonikus zenekar
f_l_z_f_ _


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

filozófia
m-t-m-t-k-*t-n-r


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 14)

matematikatanár

_k_z__d_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 15)

ikozaéder

sz_gb_l_v_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 15)

szögbelövő

k--m-lk-d-


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 15)

kiemelkedő

_st_h_ts_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 15)

őstehetség

p-t-nc--l-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 15)

potenciális

_ll_m_ln_k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 15)

államelnök
_r_d_nd__n


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 15)

eredendően

k _ m _ t l _ b


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 15)

kamatláb
_s_tl_g_s_n


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 15)

esetlegesen

_ t _ m h _ t _ l _ m


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 15)

atomhatalom

v_ll_m_s_r_m_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 15)

villamosáramú

f_g_rv_s_
sz_k


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 15)

fogorvosi szék

r _ n t _ b _ l _ t _ s


----------



## knetd (2009 Március 15)

rentábilitás

ny_r_z_p_r


----------



## Bluebyrd (2009 Március 15)

nyári zápor (?)

h _ v _ s _ * g y _ p _ r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 15)

havasi gyopár

-g-r-t-k


----------



## Linkoln_ (2009 Március 15)

Egérutak

g_rd_szk_


----------



## knetd (2009 Március 15)

gördeszka

_nf_rm_t_k_s


----------



## Linkoln_ (2009 Március 15)

informatikus

_ll_m_sm_r_t_k


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 15)

államismeretek

k_z_g_zg_t_sj_g


----------



## Encantadora (2009 Március 15)

közigazgatásjog
t_nd_r_k
)


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 15)

tündérek

b_h_c_k


----------



## Encantadora (2009 Március 15)

bohócok
_kt_v_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 15)

aktívan

sz_l_kt_v_n


----------



## EKati (2009 Március 15)

szelektíven
k_rny_z_tb_r_t


----------



## ruzar (2009 Március 15)

környezetbarát
sz_nts_gt_l_n


----------



## elizam (2009 Március 15)

szentségtelen
pr_b_b_b_


----------



## rebirebi (2009 Március 15)

repulogep
_lm_gy_gy_nt_z_t


----------



## rebirebi (2009 Március 15)

repulogep
_ll_tk_rt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 15)

állatkert

m_j_mk_tr_c


----------



## beautyblackangel (2009 Március 15)

majomketrec
a_g_a_


----------



## Gazella79 (2009 Március 15)

próbababa
_rr_p_l_g_p


----------



## Gazella79 (2009 Március 15)

majomketrec
sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## Gazella79 (2009 Március 15)

elmegyógyintézet
sz_l_g_v_t_


----------



## Gazella79 (2009 Március 15)

bizalom
h_s_g


----------



## Ananke (2009 Március 15)

hűség

b_cs_l_t


----------



## zazi40 (2009 Március 15)

becsület
t_szt_ss_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 15)

tisztesség

c-nt-n-r--m


----------



## zazi40 (2009 Március 15)

centenárium
_nn_pn_p


----------



## Apes (2009 Március 15)

ünnepnap

n--v-t-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 15)

naivitás

t-stn-v-l-s


----------



## Apes (2009 Március 15)

testnevelés

b--l-g--


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 15)

biológia

l-ncr--kc--


----------



## Ananke (2009 Március 15)

láncreakció

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## killmaster (2009 Március 15)

hozzászólás

_v_gg_ly_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 16)

üveggolyó

gr-v-r-z-tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

gravírozott

_gy_sk_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 16)

ügyeskedő

sz_lf_g_*_jt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

szélfogó ajtó

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 16)

szélvihar

p_nk_sd_*j_l_n_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

pünkösdi jelenet

h_sv_t_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 16)

húsvéti

t_v_szv_r_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 16)

tavaszvárás

n_gyt_k_r_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 16)

nagytakarítás

v-r-g-z-n


----------



## judo1 (2009 Március 16)

nagytakarítás
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## judo1 (2009 Március 16)

virágözön
p_nzt_l_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 16)

judo1 írta:


> virágözön
> p_nzt_l_n_l


 
pénztelenül
fénymásolás

l_z_rs_b_sz_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

lézersebészet

s_bt_p_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 16)

sebtapasz

Szia, Enikő kiss

v_nd_rsz_n_sz


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 16)

sebtapasz
k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 16)

vándorszínész
p_rsz_v_


----------



## luxi04 (2009 Március 16)

keresztszemes
h.ltv.g.ny


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 16)

luxi04 írta:


> keresztszemes
> h.ltv.g.ny


holtvágány
v-n-tf-tty


----------



## luxi04 (2009 Március 16)

B.U. írta:


> holtvágány
> v-n-tf-tty


vonatfütty
p.nyv.r.g.ny


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 16)

luxi04 írta:


> vonatfütty
> p.nyv.r.g.ny


ponyvaregény
P-szk-s*t-nc


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 16)

Piszkos tánc

m_gf_n_kl_tt


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 16)

megfeneklett
sz_l_g_v_t_


----------



## jankovics007 (2009 Március 16)

keresztszemes
_lt_l_n_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 16)

általános

__t_m_t_


----------



## hajni33 (2009 Március 16)

automata
k-csk-s-jt


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 16)

kecskesajt
_ld_lb_rd_


----------



## BIMBIBÁCSI (2009 Március 16)

Oldalborda

p_m_tz_kn_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 16)

pamutzokni

v_sz_nc_p_


----------



## hajni33 (2009 Március 16)

vászoncipő
v-z-s-r-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 16)

vászoncipö
b_k_ncs


----------



## anny20 (2009 Március 16)

bakancs
f-stm-ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 17)

festmény

br_nzsz_b_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 17)

bronzszobor

r_m__*P__t_


----------



## Mamoa (2009 Március 17)

repülőgép
r_h_sz_r_t_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 17)

római Pieta
t_k_r_l_nt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 17)

bocs: a ruhaszárító - val megelőztél


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 17)

tekerőlant

_v_gk_p_rs_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 17)

üvegkoporsó
_t_l_z_s_t_


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

ételízesítő
p_p_r_zs_bk_nd_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 17)

papírzsebkendő

n_th_s*v_gy?


----------



## Dee85 (2009 Március 17)

náthás*vagy?
_lm_l_


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

almalé
l_mp_b_r_


----------



## Dee85 (2009 Március 17)

lámpabura
m_kr_b__l_g__


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

mikrobiológia
k_n_t_ll


----------



## Dee85 (2009 Március 17)

kenőtoll
v_rs_ny__t_


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

versenyautó
p_nz_t_rc_


----------



## Dee85 (2009 Március 17)

pénztárca
k_v_sb_gr_


----------



## fkorneli (2009 Március 17)

kávésbögre
n_dt_t_


----------



## Dee85 (2009 Március 17)

nádtető
_v_k_n_l


----------



## palustim (2009 Március 17)

evőkanál
ny_r_m_ny


----------



## fkorneli (2009 Március 17)

evőkanál
v_zm_rt_k


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

nyeremény
h_s_l_v_s


----------



## Dee85 (2009 Március 17)

húsleves
n_pr_ndsz_r


----------



## RZednik (2009 Március 17)

naprendszer
f_nycs_v_


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

fénycsóva
cs_ll_gk_p


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 17)

csillagkép
f_ld_nk_v_l_ l_ny


----------



## scsillu (2009 Március 17)

földönkívüli lény
_rm_g_dd_n


----------



## RZednik (2009 Március 17)

armageddon
h_dr_g_nb_mb_


----------



## fkorneli (2009 Március 17)

hidrogénbomba
b_k_n_f_ls_


----------



## RZednik (2009 Március 17)

bikinifelső
_rgy_lk_s


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 17)

RZednik
véletlenül nem maradt le a b betű?
bérgyilkos
t_rn_gy_z_l_m


----------



## RZednik (2009 Március 17)

nem, mert én az orgyilkosra gondoltam  mondjuk mind1, így sem rossz!

tornagyőzelem
_nf_rm_t_k_


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 17)

informatika
gr_f_l_g__


----------



## RZednik (2009 Március 17)

grafológia
_ssz_c__c__


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 17)

Ez tetszik )
asszociáció
d_v__nc__


----------



## Mano3 (2009 Március 17)

deviancia

k__t_k_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 17)

kaotikus

_ r d _ g f _ c _ n


----------



## bolaca (2009 Március 17)

ördögfácán

p_ll_p_l_ck


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 17)

pillepalack

_ m s _ m _ k _ k _


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 18)

Zasztava írta:


> pillepalack
> 
> _ m s _ m _ k _ k _


 
emsemakákó (jó nehezek a feladványaid)

v_zt_szt_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 18)

víztisztító

t-rs-d-l-mt-rt-n-t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 18)

társadalomtörténet

f_gb_._lt_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 18)

fogbeültetés

m-d--k-t-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 18)

médiakutatás

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## fkorneli (2009 Március 18)

harangláb
m_ng_rl_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 18)

mángorló

t _ z _ r b _ k _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 18)

tűzérbaka (?)

sz_b_ds_gh_rc


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 18)

szabadságharc

t _ r p _ n t _ n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 18)

terpentin

_ld_sz_r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 18)

oldószer

g _ _ r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 18)

gyár (?)---ha az -y- magánhangzó..

f_l_r_t_z_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 18)

feliratozás

g _ _ r b _ k _


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 19)

Zasztava írta:


> feliratozás
> 
> g _ _ r b _ k _


valamilyen béka?


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 19)

Wulfi írta:


> valamilyen béka?



Majdnem, bár inkább bika... :lol:

Azért toldottam meg a g _ _ r feladványom, mert a gyár ipszilonja nem hajaz marhára, legfőképpen indiaira nem!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 19)

Köszi a segítséget

gaurbika??

sz-kl-h-s-d-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 19)

sziklahasadék

z_h_n_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 19)

sziklahasadék
zuhanás

h_tk_zn_p_k

(Zasztava, köszi a segítséget!)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 19)

sziklahasadék
b_rl_ng_r_g
:33::twisted:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 19)

hétköznapok

barlangüreg

n_pv_nd_rl_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 19)

sziklahasadék
zuhanás
hétkeznapon
_nn_p_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> hétköznapok
> 
> barlangüreg
> 
> n_pv_nd_rl_s


népvándorlás

ünnepek

t_v_szv_r_s


----------



## bokréta (2009 Március 19)

tavaszvárás
-k-cv-r-gz-s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 19)

akácvirágzás

pr-f-r-nc--


----------



## ceross (2009 Március 19)

preferencia
k-t-l-ss-g


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 19)

kötelesség

_ r _ z _ t _ s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 19)

örizetes
k_t_l_c__
:111:


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 19)

kitaláció

_ b _ _ t _ n sz _ k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 19)

oboa tanszék

z-n--k-d-m--


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

Zeneakadémia

_ll_m_*B_l_tt_nt_z_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

Állami Balettintézet
_r_z_tb_v_t_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

őrizetbevétel...

h_ll_tt_m*r_l_

(ha megérdemlik?)


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

hallottam róla
_s_tt_n_lm_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

esettanulmány

v_ssz_ _l_s_k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

visszaélések
m_g_ld_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

megoldatlan

_l_d_*_z*_g_sz*v_l_g....( idéztem...)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 19)

eladó az egész világ

r_p_l_t_ny_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

repülő tányér? /mármint ha hozzád vágják.../
_r_d_nd_*b_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

eredendő bűn

sz_r_t_t*f_p_r_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 19)

szeretet főparancs
h_jl_nd_ v_gy?


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

Hajlandó vagy?
_sh_t_s_g


----------



## zsabka (2009 Március 19)

eshetőség?

v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

virágoskert

k_p_lg_t_s


----------



## zsana1982 (2009 Március 19)

virágoskert
j_lm_zb_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

jelmezbál

*megfejtetlen*:k_p_lg_t_s


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 19)

kapálgatás
m_h_r_dzs_


----------



## zsabka (2009 Március 19)

maharadzsa
b_rg_ny_b_g_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

maharadzsa
_ssz__sk_v_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

és : burgonyabogár


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 19)

és: szarvasbogár


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 19)

összeesküvés
h_mv_szt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

hamvasztás

H_ny_d_*L_szl_*k_v_gz_s_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 19)

Hunyadi László kivégzése
b_lk_z_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 19)

Hunyadi László kivégzése

j_ h_ssz_ sz_p_r


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 19)

jó hosszú szópár
b_k_g_r


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 19)

balkezes
t_stm_zg_s


----------



## Kárhágó (2009 Március 19)

testmozgás
k_m_rny_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 19)

Kárhágó írta:


> testmozgás
> k_m_rny_k


komornyik
l-cs-lk-d-s


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

komornyik
t_t_f_d_


----------



## Kárhágó (2009 Március 19)

tetőfedő
t_l_l_k_z_s


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

találkozás

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 19)

bazsarózsa

l_cs_lk_d_s


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

locsolkodás

r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## Puma.71 (2009 Március 19)

ruhásszekrény
a_lm_f_


----------



## Puma.71 (2009 Március 19)

bazsarózsa

locsolkodás

h_s_ét


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

húsvét

f_ny_r_


----------



## Kárhágó (2009 Március 19)

fényerő
b_lzs_m


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

balzsam

cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## Kárhágó (2009 Március 19)

cserépkályha
_l_ktr_n_k_s


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

elektronikus

m_dv_c_k_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 19)

medvecukor

n_p_rny_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

napernyő

l_gk_nd_c__n_l_


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

napernyő

zs_n_g_g_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 19)

hegyekel írta:


> napernyő
> 
> l_gk_nd_c__n_l_


 
légkondicionáló

_rny_k_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

Noci87 írta:


> légkondicionáló
> 
> _rny_k_l_


 
árnyékoló

t_ng_rp_rt_*ny_r_l_s


----------



## pjoco (2009 Március 19)

tengerparti nyaralás

h_jn_lp_r


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 19)

hajnalpír
t_v_g_l


----------



## bébicsősz (2009 Március 19)

tevegel

n_p_f_ny


----------



## bébicsősz (2009 Március 19)

szórakozás

r_g_e_


----------



## Tmesike (2009 Március 19)

reggel
_v_d_s_k


----------



## bébicsősz (2009 Március 19)

óvodások

n_p_ö_i_e_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 20)

(bébicsősz, e szójáték szabálya szerint, a mássalhangzókat kell megadni, a magánhangzókat kell elrejteni)

napközisek

-l-g-nc--


----------



## sese11 (2009 Március 20)

elegancia

k-pv-s-l-


----------



## tibymester (2009 Március 20)

képviselő
b_mb_szn_d


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 20)

bambusznád

k-nk-r-nc--


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 20)

konkurencia
k_r_k_ssz_k
:9:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 20)

kerekesszék

m_zg_sk_rl_t_z_tt


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 20)

mozgáskorlátozott

b-l-ntg-tn-k


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 20)

bólintgatnak

h_ly_s_lv_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 20)

helyeselve

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 20)

borkóstoló

k_sz_nt_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 20)

köszöntő
N_mz_t_*d_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 20)

nemzeti dal
v_l_gh_r_ss_g
:444:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 20)

világ híresség

_s*P_t_f_*S_nd_r?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 20)

és Petőfi Sándor?
_z _g_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 20)

az igen

sz_r_t_m*J_zs_f*_tt_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 20)

szeretem József Attilát
_n _s d_ J_k__t _s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 20)

én is de Jókait is

k_dv_nc_m*W_ss*_lb_rt


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 20)

kedvencem Wass Albert

_r_l_k N-kt_k !


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 20)

örülök Nektek !

h_lv_ny_t_ * z_ll_r


----------



## adi2476 (2009 Március 20)

halványitó zeller szerintem de mit jelent?


----------



## adi2476 (2009 Március 20)

v-t-l-j kl-csko


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 21)

adi2476 írta:


> v-t-l-j kl-csko


 
Vitalij Klicskó 

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 21)

szamárköhögés

g _ _ r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 21)

szamárköhögés
n_gy_n k_l_m_tl_n


----------



## nagyobbcsillag (2009 Március 21)

nagyon kellemetlen
_gy_lj _ h_ly_s_r_sr_!


----------



## Pandave (2009 Március 21)

Ügyelj a helyesírásra!
t-v-sz- sz-l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 21)

Pandave írta:


> Ügyelj a helyesírásra!
> t-v-sz- sz-l


 
tavaszi szél

f_gy_ssz_nt_k


----------



## nagyobbcsillag (2009 Március 21)

fagyosszentek


----------



## nagyobbcsillag (2009 Március 21)

t_v_sz_ n_ps_g_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 21)

tavaszi napsugár
_ll_t_s v_r_g_k


----------



## nagyobbcsillag (2009 Március 21)

illatos virágok
r_t_c__sk_p_


----------



## powergoldeneye (2009 Március 21)

nagyobbcsillag írta:


> illatos virágok
> r_t_c__sk_p_




ez nekem tul magas.inkabb eloveszem a szotarat!


----------



## powergoldeneye (2009 Március 21)

nagyobbcsillag írta:


> illatos virágok
> r_t_c__sk_p_




kerdezni lehet?


----------



## nagyobbcsillag (2009 Március 21)

kapa a vége


----------



## powergoldeneye (2009 Március 21)

nagyobbcsillag írta:


> illatos virágok
> r_t_c__sk_p_




osszetett szo?mert nem tudok rajonni.zavar, hogy egyik helyen ket betu hianyzik. vagy csak en vagyok faradt!


----------



## Feccer (2009 Március 21)

rotációskapa

b_mb_szb_t


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 21)

bambuszbot
-g-g-r-p-sz-ly


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 21)

égigérő paszuly
cs_cs_r_ b_rs_


----------



## Gabi75 (2009 Március 21)

csicseriborsó

b-k-c-mb


----------



## tibymester (2009 Március 21)

békacomb

-ljn-v-nyz-t


----------



## Natasa91 (2009 Március 21)

aljnövényzet
sz-v-g-ko-é-ió


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 22)

tibymester írta:


> békacomb
> 
> -ljn-v-nyz-t


 
aljnövényzet

k_pk_d_
k_br_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 22)

köpködő kobra

t-sth-m-rs-kl-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

testhőmérséklet

_r_kl_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 22)

aanne_36 írta:


> köpködő kobra
> 
> t-sth-m-rs-kl-t


testhőmérséklet
t-ncm-st-r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

táncmester

_r_kl_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> táncmester
> 
> _r_kl_d_s


öröklődés
g-n-t-k-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

genetika

t_vk_zl_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 22)

távközlés

g_zt_rb_n_


----------



## K_IBI (2009 Március 22)

gőzturbina

v_l_g_j_r_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 22)

világjárók
_t_ssz_ll_tó h_j_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 22)

egy kicsit unalmas hogy minden félorába be kell jelentkezmnem bocs!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 22)

Bölcs ember az, aki tudja, ni a hasznos, s nem az, aki sokat tud.


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 22)

utasszállítóhajó
_l_lv_sh_t_tl_n


----------



## BalB0a (2009 Március 22)

elolvashatatlan

b_lcs_sz_tt_d_m_ny


----------



## Galadriel34 (2009 Március 22)

bölcsészettudomány
_nf_rm_t_k_


----------



## Rini92 (2009 Március 22)

bölcsészettudomány
l_ncr__kc__


----------



## Rini92 (2009 Március 22)

Most látom, hogy már válaszoltak  na akk:
informatika
és
l_ncr__kc__


----------



## Galadriel34 (2009 Március 22)

no problem 
láncreakció
r_bb_nt_m_st_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 22)

robbantómester
_lk_dv_tl_n_d_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 22)

elkedvetlenedik

d_t_n_c_ _*h_ng


----------



## Galadriel34 (2009 Március 22)

detonáció hang

f_js_r_l_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 22)

fejsérülés
_l_m_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Galadriel34 (2009 Március 22)

elemezhetetlen
h_t_lm_sk_d_


----------



## kusztos (2009 Március 22)

hatalmaskodó
_lm_b_j


----------



## islandka (2009 Március 22)

elmebaj
_k_sk_d_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 22)

okoskodó
l_ng_sz


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 22)

lángész
k_p_f_lf_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 22)

kapufélfa

_gy_s*k_p_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 22)

ügyes kapus
t_z_n_gy_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

tizenegyes

b_nt_t_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 22)

büntető
_ng_l


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Március 22)

öngól
p_r_sl_p


----------



## craslorg (2009 Március 22)

piroslap

k_lb_mb_


----------



## doszi82 (2009 Március 22)

kelbimbó
cs_d_j_


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 22)

Csodajó
f_ll_bd_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 23)

fallabda

r _ m _ t _ r _ k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 23)

remeterák

-rt-k-lh-t-


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 23)

értékelhető
szk_pt_k_s


----------



## Galactus (2009 Március 23)

szkeptikus
h_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 23)

Galactus írta:


> szkeptikus
> h_lh_t_tl_n


hallhatatlan 
h-gyl-k-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 23)

hegylakó
_rd_i m_n_
:evil:


----------



## Mélykút (2009 Március 23)

erdei manó

-v-d-sk-r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 23)

ovodáskor

sz-m-ly-s-gf-jl-d-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 23)

személyiségfejlődés

psz_ch_l_g_._._
k_s_rl_t


----------



## Carol21 (2009 Március 23)

személyiségfejlődés

h_jn_l_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 23)

hajnalodik
m_r r_g m_gv_r_dt:9:


----------



## Carol21 (2009 Március 23)

márrégmegviradt ?

h_m_r_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 23)

hőmérés

zs-r-sb-d-n


----------



## Carol21 (2009 Március 23)

zsírosbödön

h_lv_ny_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 23)

halványul

_z*_g*_lj_


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 23)

hegyekel írta:


> halványul
> 
> _z*_g*_lj_


az ég alja 
p_b_rt_sk_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 23)

pubertáskor

n_h_z*m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## Rencsi78 (2009 Március 23)

nehéz*mindenkinek


----------



## Rencsi78 (2009 Március 23)

Bocs, a feladvány:
zs_rkr_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 23)

zsírkréta

_sk_l_k_r_l_


----------



## megryan (2009 Március 23)

iskolakerülő

_ _kc_ _sh_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 23)

iskolakerülő
h_lyt_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 23)

iskolakerülő
helytelen
aukciosház
v_d_mp_rk


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 23)

anlikar írta:


> iskolakerülő
> helytelen
> aukciosház
> v_d_mp_rk


vidámpark
l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 23)

vidámpark
sz_r_tn_v_l_


----------



## megryan (2009 Március 23)

lemezlovas

_ll_rg_ _


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 23)

allergia
_jd_ns_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 23)

ujdonság
r_gm_lt


----------



## megryan (2009 Március 23)

régmúlt

sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 23)

szerelemgyerek
r_k_lt_z_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 23)

rikoltozó

_ r d _ g f _ c _ n


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 23)

ördögfácán?
v_s_l_d_szk_a


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 23)

vasalódeszka

_ r _ _ s r _ t _ s _ s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 23)

:twisted:óriás rétisas
n_gy_n k_mpl_k_lt
:33:


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 23)

nagyon komplikált
m_g_l_z__n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 23)

megalázóan

d_m_kr_c_ _*d_ff_c_t


----------



## andi76 (2009 Március 23)

lemezlovas


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 24)

hegyekel írta:


> megalázóan
> 
> d_m_kr_c_ _*d_ff_c_t



demokrácia defficit

_ l _ g _ t _ r t _ k n _ s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 24)

aligátor teknős
_lg_r_tm_s


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Március 24)

algoritmus
z_br_m_nt_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 24)

zebramentés?
_lk_dv_tl_n_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 24)

elkedvetlenedés
n_m_r t_v_sz_d_k


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 24)

namártavaszodik
v_g_lsz_m_l_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 24)

végelszámolás

g _ r l _ p _ r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 24)

gerleár
_z j_ pr_m_


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 24)

anlikar írta:


> gerleár
> _z j_ pr_m_


ez jó prima (?)

m_d_rl_tt_


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 24)

madárlátta
k_ty_s_t_lt_t_s


----------



## pepe05 (2009 Március 24)

kutyasétáltatás
D_n_sz_rd_h_ly


----------



## Itsmee (2009 Március 24)

kutyasétáltatás?
sz_nj_tsz_s


----------



## zokagy (2009 Március 24)

színjátszás

k_p_rv_r_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 24)

kaporvirág

-sm-r-tt-rj-szt-


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 24)

ismeretterjesztő

m__lk_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 25)

műalkotás

m_st_rs_g_s * _nt_ll_g_nc_ _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

mesterséges intelligencia

s-l-k-ny-g-k


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

salakanyagok

k _ _ l _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 25)

kiülő- (?)- kiélő(?)

l_p_r_g


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

lepereg

k _ _ l _ m _ c _


----------



## Esztella73 (2009 Március 25)

koalamaci
_g_p_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 25)

az "okapi" nem jó, igaz?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 25)

agape
t_k_l_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 25)

tákoló
t_m_t_tl_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

temetetlen

ny _ l m _ r _ g b _ k _


----------



## *judit* (2009 Március 25)

nyílméregbéka
_lm_b_t_gs_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 25)

elmebetegség

_b_rk_p_k_l_s


----------



## craftsman (2009 Március 25)

uborkapakolás
m_j_msz_r_t_t


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

majomszeretet

v _ r _ b s _ r m _ ny


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

verébsármány

v-nd-rsz-n-sz


----------



## ancsa67 (2009 Március 25)

vándorszinész
_dz_t_b_r


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

edzőtábor
v_r_gl_d_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

virágláda

p _ l _ s k _ f _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

poloskafű

-nd--ngy-k-r


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

inidángyökér

p_r_t_sk_ny_r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

pirítóskenyér

_ j j _ s m _ h _ r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

ujjasmuhar

gy-k-r-zt-t-s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

gyökereztetés

ny _ k t _ k _ r cs


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

nyaktekercs

-ll-tv-l-g


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

illatvilág

p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 25)

piskótatekercs

m_gy_r_h_gym_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

állatvilág
piskótatekercs
mogyoróhagyma

-l-v--l-j


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 25)

olivaolaj

ny_rg_*t_j_m_h_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

nyurga tujamoha

p _ p _ _ * p _ p _ g _ j _ m _ n d _ n _


----------



## speti72 (2009 Március 25)

repülőgép
k_r_n_u_á_


----------



## speti72 (2009 Március 25)

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Nyusziszőr (2009 Március 25)

repülőgép

p_l_nk_z_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

Zasztava írta:


> nyurga tujamoha
> 
> p _ p _ _ * p _ p _ g _ j _ m _ n d _ n _



Akkor írjatok új feladványt, ha ezt megfejtettétek!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

pápai papagájamandina

t-k-rf-rd-t-s


----------



## Nyusziszőr (2009 Március 25)

tükörfordítás

h_ngf_l


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

hangfal

t _ r b _ f _ l t _ l t _ s _ s


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

tükörferdítés
L_ngy_l_rsz_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

turbófeltöltéses
Lengyelország

cs-cst-chn-l-g--


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

csúcstechnológia

r _ m b _ t _ n


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

csúcstechnológia

_z_m_ny_gf_lt_lt_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

rambután
üzemanyagfeltöltés

r-h-b-l-t-c--


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

rehabilitáció

_z_m_ny_gf_lt_lt_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

üzemanyagfeltöltés

p _ l m _ j _ r _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

pálmajáró

-j-nd-kk-s-r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

ajándékkosár

b _ r _ z d _ s b _ l n _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 25)

barázdásbálna

k--rd-n-t-r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

koordinátor

p _ r k _ f l _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 25)

pár kifli
n_gy_n n_h_z
:444:


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

nagyon nehéz

s _ j t m _ r t _ s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 25)

sajtmártás

t_r_k_bl_t_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 25)

toroköblítô?

_r_tm_t_k_


----------



## Giaco (2009 Március 26)

aritmetika

_k_szt_f_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 26)

akasztofa

f_k_t_h_m_r


----------



## pollypocket (2009 Március 26)

feketehomár
l_k_t_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 26)

lókötő

k _ s _ d _ _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 26)

kesudió

m-gn-z--mh--ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 26)

magnéziumhiány

v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## kincsecske (2009 Március 26)

vitaminbomba
_lk_s_r_d_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 26)

elkeseredik

h-ng-l-tk-lt-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 26)

hangulatkeltő

_m_*m_st*_rth_t_!!!


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 26)

hangulatkeltő
p_nc_lt_k_s


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 26)

lemaradtam


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 26)

hangulatkeltő
ami most érthető
páncélteknős
l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 26)

leleményes

_p_k_


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 26)

anlikar írta:


> hangulatkeltő
> ami most érthető
> páncélteknős
> l_l_m_ny_s


 

páncéltőkés (zongora)


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 26)

apóka
epika

v_z_rf_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 26)

vezérfonal

(epekőre gondoltam, de persze a te válaszaid is kitűnőek)

v_z_rc_kk


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 26)

vezércikk
v_z_t_k n_v:11::11:


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 26)

vezetéknév
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## zsolika (2009 Március 26)

lehetetlen
h_ly_n_a_l_ó


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 26)

lehetetlen

ny_lg_r_nc

(itt az a szabály, hogy a mássalhangzókat adjuk meg, a magánhangzók helyét jelöljük)


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 26)

nyúlgerinc

v_ssz_p_r_p_


----------



## Shair (2009 Március 26)

vesszőparipa
t_nt_p_tr_n


----------



## évanna (2009 Március 26)

tintapatron

l-kd-s-d-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 26)

lökdösődik

_l_sk_d_ _n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 27)

élősködően?

_r_nym_l_nk_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 27)

aranymalinkó

-nfr-str-kt-r-


----------



## Spica (2009 Március 27)

infrastruktúra
l-mbk-r-n-


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 27)

lombkorona

-l-tk-r-lm-ny--nk


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

életkörülményeink
a v_l_gm_nd_ns_g


----------



## vica973 (2009 Március 27)

a világmindenség
b_cs_l_t_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 27)

világmindenség
becsületesség

_n_v_rz_m


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 27)

univerzum

-ml-kt-bl-


----------



## Spica (2009 Március 27)

emléktábla
r-gyf-k-d-s


----------



## vica973 (2009 Március 27)

rügyfakadás
k_k_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

kikelet
j_c_ntkiss


----------



## anitacullen (2009 Március 27)

jácint
t_rn_d_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

tornádó

v_h_r


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 27)

vihar
gy_zt_s_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

gyôztesek

sp_rt_l_k


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

repülőgép
sz_r_l_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

bodiszsuzsi írta:


> repülőgép
> sz_r_l_m


 
olvasd el a szabályokat


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

Bocsi!
sportolók
sz_r_l_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

szerelem

j_t_k ( üdv neked)


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

játék
n_ps_t_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

napsütés

_ssz_c__c__


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

asszociáció (ügyes!)
p_r_ps_ch_l_g__


----------



## seres90 (2009 Március 27)

elhizás sz-l-nk-p-s


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

szalonképes
s_t_p_lc_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

parapszichológia

sétapálca

t_v_sz


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

tavasz
b_r_ckv_r_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

barackvirág

_rv_csk_


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

árvácska

r_zs_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

rőzse
s_rg_r_g_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

sárgarigó

c_n_g_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

cinege
m_ln_b_k_r


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

repülőgép

t_l_f_n


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

telefon
tr_kt_rg_m_


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

málnabokor

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

számológép
s_rk_nyr_p_l_


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

sárkányrepülő

f_z_t


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

füzet
_tk_szl_t


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

étkészlet

k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 27)

kéziszótár

f_rd_t_s*t_chn_k_


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

fordítás-technika

ny_mt_t_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 27)

nyomtató

t_szt_t_r_


----------



## erika65 (2009 Március 27)

tésztatörő
(Erre gondoltál?)

sz_t_k_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

szitakötő
cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

eredeti szerző(hegyekel)
nyomtato
t_szt_t_r_
tasztatúra


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 27)

cserebogár
n_ps_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

napsütés
h_ldv_l_g


----------



## Csillaa (2009 Március 27)

holdvilág
_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

napsütés
z_v_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 27)

holdvilág
ártalmatlan
b_n_s


----------



## Csillaa (2009 Március 27)

zivatar
h_rr_k_n


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 27)

értelmetlen
zivatar
_s_f_lh_


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 27)

hurrikán
g_b_n_k_r


----------



## zsolth (2009 Március 27)

gabonakör


----------



## zsolth (2009 Március 27)

sz_b_n_v_ny


----------



## zsolth (2009 Március 27)

Ez volt első hozzászólásom, remélem jól értelmeztem a feladatot. Az ilyeneket szeretem...


----------



## Csillaa (2009 Március 27)

szobanövény
_gyny_r_


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 27)

egynyári
l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## zsolth (2009 Március 27)

egynyári
t_rp_ r_d_d_ndr_n


----------



## zsolth (2009 Március 27)

lemezlovas


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 27)

törperododendron
b_l_t_r_d_k


----------



## zsolth (2009 Március 27)

beletörődik

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 27)

szivárvány
sz_ft_s h_s


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 27)

szaftos hús
_p_rf_gy_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

eperfagyi
f_rr_cs_k_


----------



## kkacsa (2009 Március 27)

forrócsoki

gy_m_lcsk_s_r


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

gyümölcskosár
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## Feriii0 (2009 Március 27)

mákostészta
t_l_f_n


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 27)

telefon
t_ll_sl_bd_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

telefon
h_d_h_j_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

tollaslabda
h_d_h_j_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

hadihajó!
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## craslorg (2009 Március 27)

mobiltelefon
_v_lv_ns


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

evolvens
_nt_rf_r_nc__ (válasz az előzőre)


----------



## craslorg (2009 Március 27)

interferencia (köszi  )
s_h_nc


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

suhanc
l_k_t_


----------



## craslorg (2009 Március 27)

lókötő
v_z_p_p_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

vízipipa
st_mp_dl_


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 27)

vízipipa
t_st_p_l_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

testápoló
dr_tk_r_t_s


----------



## craslorg (2009 Március 27)

stampedli (egy korábbira)
drótkerítés
_ngy_n_l_


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 27)

ingyenélő
c_k_rt_rt_


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 27)

cukortorta
t_zv_n_lb_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

tûzvonalban

_st_*m_s_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 28)

esti mese
_d_l_k_s
kiss


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 28)

adalékos

-l--ll-t-s-k


----------



## orenda (2009 Március 28)

előállítások

-l-sz r-zl-ng


----------



## Szabbase (2009 Március 28)

olaszrizling

t_jb_p_p_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 28)

tejbepapi 

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## kapy (2009 Március 28)

*.*

illatfelhő
cs_m_g_l_s


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

illatfelhő
b_l_nd_r_


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

csomagolás
k_ll_m_s


----------



## nemelek (2009 Március 28)

janek65 írta:


> csomagolás
> k_ll_m_s


 
kellemes

_ _t_b_szp_ly_ _ dv_r


----------



## lee760629 (2009 Március 28)

autóbuszpályaudvar


----------



## lee760629 (2009 Március 28)

k_tf_ró


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

kútfúró

v_s_t*_ll_m_s


----------



## vica973 (2009 Március 28)

vasútállomás
h_j_s_k_p_t_ny


----------



## évanna (2009 Március 28)

hajóskapitány

t-ng-r-sz


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 28)

tengerész

v-r-s--s-d-s


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

vica973 írta:


> vasútállomás
> h_j_s_k_p_t_ny


 hajóskapitány


----------



## Kornélia70 (2009 Március 28)

hajóskapitány

sz_r_t_tt_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

szeretettel

k_ld_m*N_k_d


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

Kornélia70 írta:


> hajóskapitány
> 
> sz_r_t_tt_l


 szeretettel
h_sz_d_k


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

aanne_36 írta:


> tengerész
> 
> v-r-s--s-d-s


 városiasodás
t_ny_g_ndn_k


----------



## Kornélia70 (2009 Március 28)

tanyagondok

p_z_t_v g_nd_lk_d_s


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

Kornélia70 írta:


> tanyagondok
> 
> p_z_t_v g_nd_lk_d_s


 pozitív gondolkodás
k_ty_f_l_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 28)

kutyaféle

_ g r _ t _ m _ r _ n


----------



## Kornélia70 (2009 Március 28)

Kutyafüle!

Csak azt akartam elérni, hogy írjunk már végre pozitív szavakat!  Ha ez így megy?

_lk_zdh_tj_k?


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

elkezdhetjük
b_cs_n_t!


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 28)

bocsánat

t_l_ld K-


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

találd ki
n_ps_t_s


----------



## Kornélia70 (2009 Március 28)

bocsána*t* (minden rendben!  )

*t*_szt_l_t_d_s!


----------



## Kornélia70 (2009 Március 28)

napsütés (tetszik!)

s_k_r_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 28)

Kornélia70 írta:


> bocsána*t* (minden rendben!  )
> 
> *t*_szt_l_t_d_s!


tiszteletadás
m-g-rt-s


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 28)

megértés
sz_g_ld_s


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 28)

száguldás
t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

templomtorony
d_m_sz_nh_z


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Március 28)

dumaszínház
_szt_lyt_l_lk_z_


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

osztálytalálkozó
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

osztálytalálkozó
m_tr__l_g_t


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

mátraliget


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

atomerőmű
t_h_rv_n_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

tehervonat

_rj_r_*k_mp


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

őrjáró komp - ? remélem 

sz_lv_l_kv_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

szilvalekvár

_sz_b_r_ck*j_m


----------



## janek65 (2009 Március 28)

szilvalekvár
b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 28)

hegyekel írta:


> szilvalekvár
> 
> _sz_b_r_ck*j_m



őszibarack jam

sz_k_csk_d_


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 28)

szakácskodó
k_ty_ _d_m_t_s


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

kutyaidomítás
_r_d_l_mt_n_r


----------



## Bea7 (2009 Március 28)

irodalomtanár
k_v_csm_st_r


----------



## Rita13 (2009 Március 28)

kovácsmester
n_psz_v_z_s


----------



## angica26 (2009 Március 28)

népszavazás
k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

környezetvédelem

l_mp__lt_s*_gy*_r_r_


----------



## vica973 (2009 Március 28)

lámpaoltás egy órára
_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## csucsu54 (2009 Március 28)

vica973 írta:


> lámpaoltás egy órára
> _sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


 Esthajnalcsillag
sz_ntj_n_sk_ny_r


----------



## csucsu54 (2009 Március 28)

Esthajnalcsillag
sz_ntj_n_sk_ny_r


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

szentjánoskenyér
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## csucsu54 (2009 Március 28)

kelkáposztafőzelék
_rd_kt_l_n


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

érdektelen
m_j_mp_r_d_


----------



## gyusy (2009 Március 28)

majomparádé 
f_lms_r_z_t


----------



## vica973 (2009 Március 28)

filmsorozat
k_ncsk_r_s_


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 28)

kincskereső
n_psz_v_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

népszavazás

_r_dm_ny_ss_g


----------



## kinga0108 (2009 Március 28)

eredménzesség
_t_z_s


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 28)

utazás
m_g_sztv_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 28)

megosztva
k_k_l_t


----------



## Zserna (2009 Március 28)

kikelet

k_r_k


----------



## böngésző (2009 Március 28)

kerek , k-r-sz-t-ny


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 28)

böngésző írta:


> kerek , k-r-sz-t-ny


kersztény
-gyh-zr-nd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 29)

egyházrend

d_gm_t_zm_s


----------



## angica26 (2009 Március 29)

dogmatizmus


----------



## angica26 (2009 Március 29)

dogmatizmus
_nm_gt_rt_zt_t_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 29)

önmegtartóztatás

b_jt_l_s


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 29)

böjtölés 
t_j_sf_st_s


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 29)

tojásfestés
_nm_gt_rt_zt_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 29)

önmegtartóztatás

m-d---ll-m-ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 29)

médiaállomány?
k_r_k_t_r_
:656:


----------



## Zsuzsanna13 (2009 Március 29)

karikatúra

gy_r_kn_v_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 29)

gyereknevelés
m_g_v_s_l_t
:razz:


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Március 29)

magaviselet

_sk_l_k_r_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 29)

iskolakerülő
r_nd_ll_n_ss_g


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

rendellenesség
n_psz_k_s_k


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

népszokások
k_v_g_p


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

kávégép
sz_b_dsz_mb_t


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

szabadszombat
r_szl_t_s


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

részletes
f_gg_ny


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

függöny
m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

merevlemez
_r__szt_l


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

íróasztal
ny_mt_t_


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

nyomtató
p_rn_h_z_t


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

párnahuzat
h_t_sz_kr_ny


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

hűtőszekrény
v_ll_m_s


----------



## 1Shila (2009 Március 29)

villamos
_nk_nt_n_nc__


----------



## Kekele (2009 Március 29)

rendellenesség
v_l_sz_n_s_gsz_m_t_s


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 29)

valószínűségszámítás


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 29)

h-llg-t-l-g-s


----------



## csucsu54 (2009 Március 29)

hallgatólagos
k_csk_r_g_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 29)

kecskerágó


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 29)

k_l_pt_rt_
bocs ez lemaradt,ez érvényes így?


----------



## ujhelji (2009 Március 29)

repülőgép
_gr_d_szk_


----------



## roni01 (2009 Március 29)

ugródeszka
h_gy_z_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 29)

kalaptartó
hegyező

k-s-sk-l-s-k


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 30)

kisiskolások

r _ m _ t _ k _ l _ b r _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 30)

remetekolibri

k-t-nt-t-s-k


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

kitüntetések
m_z__ v_r_g_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

mezei virágok

p_p_cs*m_z_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

pipacs mező
_t_l_p_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

útilapu

k_t_k*_*t_lp_dr_


----------



## abc33 (2009 Március 30)

kötök a talpadra
_r_ny_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 30)

aranyos
f_n_m_n_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 30)

fenomenál
r_ndk_v_l_
:34:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 30)

rendkivüli
k_zl_m_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 30)

közlemény
b_j_l_nt_s
:55:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 30)

bejelentés
H_rsz_lg_l_t
\\m/


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

hírszolgálat
k_k_rcs_n* h_r_d_


----------



## saskya (2009 Március 30)

kökörcsin híradó
zs_bt_v_ * h_r_d_


----------



## ßrain (2009 Március 30)

zsebtévé híradó
p_o_r_m_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 30)

zsebtévé híradó

l_k_p_rk


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 30)

lakópark

j-b-r-t-k


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

jóbarátok
t_st_r_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 30)

testőrök

t_szt_l_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

tisztelet
b_rs_lm_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 30)

birsalma

t-ny-rj-sl-s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

tenyérjóslás
sz_k_r_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 30)

tenyérjóslás
szekerek(?)

b_sz_rk_nyk_nyh_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

boszorkánykonyha
D_n_v_r

igen szekerek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

Denevér

J_h_nn*Str_ _ssz


----------



## Hannahmelinda (2009 Március 30)

Johann Strauss

p_cs_ny_ * k_cs_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

pecsenye*kacsa
t_r_s*r_t_s


----------



## timicke (2009 Március 30)

elhízás

f_l_sl_g_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

felesleges
n_m sz_r_t_d?


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 30)

nem szereted?
b_t_r_ssz_sz_r_l_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 30)

bútorösszeszerelés

f-l-l-ss-g-rz-t


----------



## Dawn77 (2009 Március 30)

felelősségérzet
-l-z-k-nys-g


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 30)

előzékenység
b_nksz_ml_sz_m


----------



## nikita99 (2009 Március 30)

bankszámlaszám
_ll_h_t_tl_n_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

ellehetetlenítés
k_ny_k_sm_ggy


----------



## mamics (2009 Március 30)

konyakosmeggy
t_l_sz_l_m_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

téliszalámi
b_f_tt_sg_m_


----------



## Dévike (2009 Március 30)

befőttesgumi
p_ly_p_rn_


----------



## libi (2009 Március 30)

pólyapárna (?)
ny_mt_t_p_tr_n


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 30)

nyomtatópatron

ny_md_f_st_k


----------



## concordius (2009 Március 30)

nyomdafesték
s_kkn_gym_st_r


----------



## Totyóka (2009 Március 30)

*nyomtatópatron*

sakknagymester
b_t_rt_l_n


----------



## mati1 (2009 Március 30)

bútortalan


----------



## mati1 (2009 Március 30)

sakknagymester


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

_rt_tl_n*b_r_ny


----------



## Totyóka (2009 Március 30)

ártatlanbárány

f_l_l_ss_g


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 30)

felelősség
_kr_b_t_


----------



## abanya (2009 Március 30)

akrobata
_szt_l


----------



## Dawn77 (2009 Március 30)

asztal
l-l-m-ny-s


----------



## olivery (2009 Március 30)

leleményes
b-t-r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

bátor

m_r_szs_g


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 30)

bátor
f_lt_k_ny


----------



## olivery (2009 Március 30)

féltékeny
m-r-s-


----------



## 911SWAT (2009 Március 30)

merész
s_e_e_ni


----------



## KomiZ (2009 Március 30)

szeretni
f_lt_ni


----------



## Casca (2009 Március 30)

félteni
b_l_nd_á_


----------



## KomiZ (2009 Március 30)

bolondság
l_b_b_r


----------



## fera (2009 Március 31)

libabőr
v_t_m_ny_sk_rt


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 31)

veteményeskert
f_tb_ll b_r_


----------



## liasz (2009 Március 31)

futball bíró
t_j_sl_k_r


----------



## liasz (2009 Március 31)

futballbíró
t_j_sl_k_r


----------



## ßrain (2009 Március 31)

tojáslikőr

U_I_K_M N_X_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

ßrain írta:


> tojáslikőr
> 
> U_I_K_M N_X_


 
Brain, neked emlékeztető:
itt a mássalhangzókat kell megadni a feladványban, a magánhangzókat kell elrejteni.


----------



## szelka (2009 Március 31)

ßrain írta:


> tojáslikőr
> 
> U_I_K_M N_X_


Szerintem unicum next akart lenni 

k_lk_p_szt_f_z_L_k


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Március 31)

kelkáposzta főzelék
t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 31)

turógomboc
m_k_sn_dl_
:8:


----------



## szelka (2009 Március 31)

mákosnúdli
c_p__sz_nyl_v_s


----------



## bornetti (2009 Március 31)

cápauszonyleves
p__ll_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 31)

paella
sz_ps_gv_rs_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 31)

szépségverseny

k_ty_._l


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 31)

kutyaól
v_r_g_s*m_z_


----------



## szelka (2009 Március 31)

virágos mező
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 31)

kakastaréj
_l_mt_nd_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 31)

álomtündér

m_s_._rsz_g


----------



## szelka (2009 Március 31)

meseország
v_rs_nyt_nc_s


----------



## Dawn77 (2009 Március 31)

versenytáncos
k-b-rl-


----------



## szelka (2009 Március 31)

kóborló
f_l_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 31)

szelka írta:


> kóborló
> f_l_jth_t_tl_n


felejthetetlen
-lv-s-lh-t-tl-n:!:


----------



## pilukiru (2009 Március 31)

elviselhetetlen
m_kr_nc_sh_lgy


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

makrancos hölgy

-l-tv-sz-ly-s


----------



## Gretna (2009 Március 31)

életveszélyes
t_rs_sh_z


----------



## bornetti (2009 Március 31)

társasház
_m_k_


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Március 31)

emőke
l_szth_rm_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Március 31)

lisztharmat
sz_ll_t_k_


----------



## smili (2009 Március 31)

szőllőtőke
c_l_b_i


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Március 31)

szőlőtőke (csak 1 l!)
fl_n_lr_h_


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Március 31)

kolibri (k-val )
k_ck_z_t


----------



## smili (2009 Március 31)

Kockázat


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 31)

kockázat
k_t_rt_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Március 31)

kitartás
_r_ng_t_n
:shock:


----------



## libi (2009 Március 31)

orángután
c_p_k_n_l


----------



## bornetti (2009 Március 31)

cipőkanál

g_z_n_g_z


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

gézengúz

_ g _ _ n _ d _ n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

iguanodon

r-k-nstr-kc--


----------



## bornetti (2009 Március 31)

rekonstrukció
f_t_m_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

Fatima

m _ r _ c _ j _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

maracuja

g-lg-t-v-r-g


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

golgotavirág

r _ z l _ z _ c


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

rézlazac

p-l--nt-l-g-s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

paleontológus

_ k _ m _ n _ k _ s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

ökumenikus

s-g-t-k-szs-g


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

segítőkészség

r _ _ n k _ r n _ c _ _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

reinkarnáció

-lk-pz-lh-t-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

elképzelhető

_ l l _ z _ _ n _ s t _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)

illuzionista

t-rt-l-mk-z-l-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 31)

tartalomközeli

f _ g _ s s _ l l _


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

fogas süllő

b-m-t-t-t-r-m


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 1)

bemutatóterem

_ l _ g _ t _ r h _ l


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

aligátorhal

t-rm-sz-tf-lm


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 1)

természetfilm

_ n d _ r g r _ _ n d


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

underground

p--rc-ngv-s-l-s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 1)

piercing-viselés

t _ b l _ t t _ s b _ r


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

tablettás bor

-ssz-p-ly-z-t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 1)

esszépályázat

sz_v_rgy_jt_


----------



## Zsazsa97 (2009 Április 1)

szivargyújtó

s_r_s_v_g


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Április 1)

sörösüveg

_d_ _t_z_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

időutazás

j-rh-t-tl-n * -t-k


----------



## sziszka79 (2009 Április 1)

járhatatlan utak

--t-p-ly-


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 1)

járhatatlan utak
autópálya

sz_r_ncs_cs_ll_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 1)

szerencsecsillag

r_gyf_k_d_s


----------



## sziszka79 (2009 Április 1)

rügyfakadás

f-l-s--s


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

falusias
k-ts-gb--s-tt


----------



## cariacedo (2009 Április 1)

kétségbeesett
p_ly__dv_r


----------



## sziszka79 (2009 Április 1)

pályaudvar

-lm-s-t-


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

álmosító

k-r-lm-ny--nk


----------



## sziszka79 (2009 Április 1)

körülményeink

f-lf-st-s


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Április 1)

falfestés
m_d_r_n_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 1)

madárének

r_g_*f_tty


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 1)

rigófütty
__r_b_k


----------



## folyamikavics (2009 Április 1)

óarabok ? 
__gy_pt_m__k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 1)

óegyiptomiak

p_rzs_k*v_z_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 1)

perzsák vezére
h_t_lm_s


----------



## folyamikavics (2009 Április 1)

hatalmas
h_tt_rp_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 1)

hét törpe
h_f_h_rk_


----------



## folyamikavics (2009 Április 1)

hófehérke
g_n_sz*b_sz_rk_


----------



## kukta (2009 Április 1)

Repülőgép
sz-k-cs


----------



## cariacedo (2009 Április 1)

gonosz boszorka

b__l_g__t_n_r


----------



## mildikó (2009 Április 1)

biológia tanár
-v-n-n


----------



## folyamikavics (2009 Április 1)

óvónéni ?
d_d_s


----------



## mildikó (2009 Április 1)

Igen!
dadus
b-l-n-d-k n-pj-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 1)

dadus
cs_cs_m_:55:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 1)

bolondoknapja
_pr_l_l_:656:


----------



## folyamikavics (2009 Április 1)

csácsumilepke 
áprilili
t_v_sz_sz_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 1)

dadus
csecsemő
k_sb_b_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 1)

tavasziszél
n_ps_t_s
:shock:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 1)

napsütés

sz-nt-t-z-t-r


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Április 1)

szintetizátor


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Április 1)

h_m_kf_rd_


----------



## folyamikavics (2009 Április 1)

homokfürdő ?
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## shawnest (2009 Április 1)

tengerpart?
m_gy_r v_l_g_t_tt


----------



## Kovakő (2009 Április 1)

magyarválogatott
n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## cariacedo (2009 Április 1)

napraforgó

__k_l_pt_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 2)

eukaliptusz

_ll__l_j*b_l_gz_sr_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 2)

illóolaj belégzésre

p _ l m _ t _ l v _ j


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 2)

pálmatolvaj

-nd-n-z--


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 2)

Indonézia

f _ n t _ m l _ z _ c


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 2)

fantomlazac

f-lt-rk-p-z-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 2)

fantomlazac?
d_lf_n (te mindig olyan nehezeket irsz)


----------



## nes12 (2009 Április 2)

delfin


----------



## nes12 (2009 Április 2)

t_t_l_t_r__s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 2)

filterképezés
k_l_k_ty_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 2)

titulatorius?
n_m t_d_m!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 2)

aanne_36 írta:


> fantomlazac
> 
> f-lt-rk-p-z-s


 


feltérképezés

m_rb_ds_g_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 2)

morbidságok

h_dr_f_gh_t_s_g


----------



## laciszabi (2009 Április 2)

hadrafoghatóság

_ll_m_d_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 2)

államadósság

k_ny_rh_rc


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 2)

kenyérharc
p_d_k_r-m_n_k_r


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 2)

pedikűr-manikűr
kl__f_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 2)

kleofás?
k_nk_l_n


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 2)

igen 
kankalin
__r_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 2)

aero
s_rg_k_k_r_cs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 2)

sárgakikirics
l_l_ _rg_n_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 2)

lilaorgona
T_ng_ri b_t_gs_g


----------



## abc33 (2009 Április 2)

Tengeribetegség
t_l_v_z__


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 2)

televízió
b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 2)

babérkoszorú

_l_mp_ _ _*f_d_j


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 2)

hegyekel írta:


> babérkoszorú
> 
> _l_mp_ _ _*f_d_j


olimpiai fődij
v-l-gb-jn-ks-g-k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 2)

B.U. írta:


> olimpiai fődij
> v-l-gb-jn-ks-g-k


világbajnokságok

s_rs_l_s_*r_nd


----------



## Ildich (2009 Április 2)

sorsolási rend
k_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## brigi1980 (2009 Április 2)

káposztafőzelék
r-z-e-h-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 2)

brigi1980 írta:


> káposztafőzelék
> r-z-e-h-s


ez az írás aranyos volt -RIZSESHÚS-
g-ly-sl-v-s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 2)

gulyásleves
b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 2)

bazsarózsa
m_sz_k_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 2)

mászóka

m _ n _ _ k _


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 2)

manióka

t_p__k_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 2)

tápióka

p _ k _ n d _ _


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 2)

pekándió
g_r_m-m_s_l_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 2)

garam-masala
_rh_j_z_s


----------



## fera (2009 Április 2)

űrhajózás
l_sz_rsz_m


----------



## babi45 (2009 Április 2)

lószerszám
k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## roni01 (2009 Április 2)

kezeslábas
t_ll_sl_bd_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 3)

tollaslabda

k--g-sz-t-s-k


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 3)

kiegészítések

z _ b r _ d _ n _ _


----------



## Jeremy Axel (2009 Április 3)

repülőgép
t_r_t_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 3)

Zasztava írta:


> kiegészítések
> 
> z _ b r _ d _ n _ _



zebradánió

k_f_l_n__


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Április 3)

Kefalónia
d_b_st_rt_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 3)

dobostorta

k__l_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 3)

kaolin

p_rc_l_nf_ld


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 3)

porcelánföld

t_mf_ld*f_ld_lg_z_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 3)

timföld feldolgozás

b_ _x_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 3)

bauxit

k_lsz_n_*f_jt_s


----------



## csuangce (2009 Április 3)

timföld*feldolgozás


----------



## csuangce (2009 Április 3)

külszíni*fejtés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 3)

hegyekel írta:


> bauxit
> 
> k_lsz_n_*f_jt_s


 

külszíni fejtés


a_lm_n_ _m * _p_r


----------



## csuangce (2009 Április 3)

aulmínium ipar ( bár alumínium jobban tetszik)

k_l_ndt_r_v_z_t_


----------



## enikoszente (2009 Április 3)

kalandtúravezető
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## csuangce (2009 Április 3)

matematika

_mb_rpr_b_l_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 3)

csuangce írta:


> matematika
> 
> _mb_rpr_b_l_


emberpróbáló
cs-d-cs-t-r


----------



## mildikó (2009 Április 3)

csodacsatár
-p- r t-rm-x


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 3)

csodacsatár
p_ll_ng_ k_s_ssz_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 3)

eperturmix
s_ltb_n_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 3)

sültbanán

b_n_n*t_rm_x


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 3)

banánturmix
_p_l_tt_rv_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 3)

épülettervezés
m_g_sf_sz_lts_g:4:


----------



## bigyor (2009 Április 3)

magasfeszültség
v_ll_nyp_z_a


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 3)

villanypózna
k_mb_n_ltf_g_
:656:


----------



## 14alex (2009 Április 3)

repülőgép 
m_hcs_l_d


----------



## 14alex (2009 Április 3)

bocs


----------



## Kovakő (2009 Április 3)

méhcsalád
m_s_k_nyv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 3)

mesekönyv
cs_pk_b_gy_t_._


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 3)

csipkebogyótea
f_gy_ncl_z_d_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 3)

fegyenclázadás

v_d_l_m*h__ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 3)

védelem hiány
t_rt_t_:6::6:


----------



## csibi65 (2009 Április 3)

törtetö
p_l_t_k_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 3)

politika
k_szk_d_r


----------



## csibi65 (2009 Április 3)

kaszkadör


----------



## csibi65 (2009 Április 3)

k_kt_


----------



## hszogi (2009 Április 3)

repülőgép
g pl k t s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 3)

géplakatos
m_ny_ssz_nyt_nc


----------



## babi45 (2009 Április 3)

menyasszonytánc
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 3)

kalamajka
d__r_m_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Április 3)

diaráma
d__b_t_sz


----------



## midor (2009 Április 3)

diabétesz
t_z_lt___t_


----------



## wiccza (2009 Április 3)

tűzoltóautó
f_l_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## midor (2009 Április 3)

felejthetetlen
k_ncsk_r_s_s


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 3)

kincskeresés
t__f_n


----------



## cscs2 (2009 Április 4)

teafán
_k_lv_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 4)

ökölvívó

_d_t_r_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 4)

adótorony

v_t_l_*l_h_t_s_g


----------



## Dawn77 (2009 Április 4)

vételi lehetőség
l-g-nyl-k-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 4)

legénylakás

r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 4)

rendeltenség

_l_._t_l_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 4)

előítélet

l_tt_m*p_r_t (...)


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 4)

Nem vagyok biztos a megoldásban, de talán:
Láttam párat
Akkor az én feladványom:
_ksz_r_zl_t


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 4)

ékszerüzlet

l_v_s_t


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 4)

lóvasút

m_lyh_g_d_


----------



## mildikó (2009 Április 4)

mélyhegedű

-nt-rn-tf-gg-


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 4)

Internetfüggő (Én is ilyen vagyok!)

t_v_sb_rl_ng


----------



## Gizu (2009 Április 4)

tévésbarlang

sz l t sn p b l


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Április 4)

születésnapi bál (?)

k_l_nd_r_ _m


----------



## Gretna (2009 Április 4)

kalendárium
_rl_ny_k


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Április 4)

Űrlények

_szt_r_ _d_k


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 4)

aszteroidák
_n_v_rz_m


----------



## Csanancsa (2009 Április 4)

univerzum
n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## laciszabi (2009 Április 4)

napfogyatkozás
sz_v_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## Casca (2009 Április 5)

szöveggyüjtemény
k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## uzoni 71 (2009 Április 5)

kanalasgém
b_b_sv_cs_k


----------



## juci10000 (2009 Április 5)

búbosvöcsök
f_lmsz_l_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 5)

filmszalag

f_lmsz_k_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 5)

hegyekel írta:


> filmszalag
> 
> f_lmsz_k_d_s


filmszakadás
t-v-sz-*m-guj-l-s:..:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 5)

tavasz megujjulás
cs_cs_rg_ m_d_r_k


----------



## georgie (2009 Április 5)

csicsergő madarak
t_j_s*b_gr_


----------



## dodx (2009 Április 5)

tejes bögre

_szt_l_*l_mp_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 5)

asztali lámpa
kr_st_ly cs_ll_r:sad:


----------



## Sunsubiro (2009 Április 5)

kristály csillár
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 5)

kelkáposzta

_ _t_*v_rs_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 5)

autóverseny

M_ch_._l
Sch_m_ch_r


----------



## moszika (2009 Április 5)

repulőgép
f_k_z_t_s


----------



## Mimmmi (2009 Április 5)

fokozatos
_ _t_*m_nt_


----------



## fairygirl (2009 Április 5)

autó mentő

_d_b_v_ll_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 5)

adobevallás
_lt_r_ln_:!:


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 5)

elterelné?
_mb_r_ld_z_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 5)

emberáldozat
Sh_st_-h_gy


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 5)

Shasta-hegy
_lt_r_l_*h_dm_v_l_t


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 5)

Elterelő hadművelet

_ntr_c_t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 5)

killmaster írta:


> Elterelő hadművelet
> 
> _ntr_c_t


antracit
gy-lk-ss-g-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 5)

antracit?
s_t_t k_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 5)

anlikar írta:


> antracit?
> s_t_t k_k


sötétkék
b-b-r-zs-sz-n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 5)

antracit
gyilkosságok
sötét kék
sz_n_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 5)

bocs lemaradtam!


----------



## cscs2 (2009 Április 5)

babarózsaszín
színezés
_nfr_l_mp_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 5)

cscs2 írta:


> babarózsaszín
> színezés
> _nfr_l_mp_


infralámpa
k-cs-cs-r--ml-s:--:


----------



## Sunsubiro (2009 Április 5)

kacsacsőrű emlős
h_ngy_szs_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 5)

hangyászsün

f-ls-bbr-nd-


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 5)

felsőbbrendű
g__rg_k_n


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 5)

georgikon

_bsz_d__n


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 5)

obszídián
_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 5)

elementáris

m_gsz_b_d_l_s


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 5)

megszabadulás
t_r_g_t_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 5)

teregető
b_d_lg_z_


----------



## kajotunde (2009 Április 5)

bedolgozó

b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 5)

beszélgetés
b_sz_lg_lt_t_s


----------



## kajotunde (2009 Április 5)

beszolgáltatás

b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## Sunsubiro (2009 Április 5)

baracklekvár
j_v_nd_m_nd


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 6)

jövendőmondó (a végéről lemaradt egy vonal!)

r_b_d__m


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 6)

rubídium

k-m--- * v-gy-l-t-k


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 6)

kémiai vegyületek

g_l_mbg_mb_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 6)

galambgomba?
t_ny_rj_sl_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 6)

tenyérjóslás
_lm_r_v_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 6)

elmerevedés

h_t_sv_d_sz


----------



## Monika73 (2009 Április 6)

hatásvadász
_rz_l_mg_zd_gs_g


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 6)

érzelemgazdagság

s_rt_sk_r_j


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 6)

sertéskaraj
_nt_rn_c__n_l_


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 6)

internacionálé

h_p_rb_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 6)

hiperbuli
n_gyv_n_l_


----------



## lenin (2009 Április 6)

hiperbola

_ntr_z_n_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 6)

antrazonális vagy intrazenélés (nem tudom)
_l_ktr_n_k_s:656:


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 6)

elektronikus

m_h_k_n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Április 6)

mohikán

_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 6)

elementáris
_d_s_g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 7)

adásig 
esetleg két s-el lenne több megfejtési lehetőség: adósság, édesség

b-sz-dk-t-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 7)

beszédkutatás

j_gv_r_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 7)

jégverem

j_gk_ _ll_t_s (Grazban...)


----------



## Zsazsa97 (2009 Április 7)

jégkiállítás
v_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 7)

verhetetlen

v_sz_k_d_s


----------



## kittiso (2009 Április 7)

veszekedés

r_d_ _t_r


----------



## ardilla (2009 Április 7)

rádiótár

t_r_g_t


----------



## nlazar (2009 Április 7)

ardilla írta:


> t_r_g_t



tereget

_lm_k_mp_t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

nlazar írta:


> tereget
> 
> _lm_k_mp_t


almakompót
b-b-k-cs-


----------



## kittiso (2009 Április 7)

babakocsi

sz_vb_ll_nty_


----------



## nlazar (2009 Április 7)

babakocsi

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 7)

babakocsi
szivbillentyű
bazsarózsa
m_l_g n_ps_g_r
:656::656:


----------



## tunderkeee (2009 Április 7)

melegnapsugár


----------



## tunderkeee (2009 Április 7)

k_rt_sz_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 7)

kertészet
_l_lt_pl_lt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

*judit* írta:


> kertészet
> _l_lt_pl_lt


alultáplált
-lzs-r-s-d-tt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 7)

elzsírosodott?

r_zsd_f_lt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 7)

elzsirosodott
f_l_d_ndr_m
:6::6:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 7)

rozsdafolt
n_gy_n cs_ny_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 7)

aanne_36 írta:


> adásig
> esetleg két s-el lenne több megfejtési lehetőség: adósság, édesség
> 
> b-sz-dk-t-t-s




üdeség


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 7)

nagyon csúnya
b_ng_sz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 7)

böngész
r_t_l_l
:..::..:


----------



## joe49 (2009 Április 7)

rátalál
h_s_v_t


----------



## joe49 (2009 Április 7)

bocsi!
h_sv_t


----------



## Monika73 (2009 Április 7)

húsvét


----------



## Monika73 (2009 Április 7)

m_s_ _rsz_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 7)

meseország
_z_r_gy_jsz_k_


----------



## Sziszkaaa77 (2009 Április 7)

ezeregyéjszaka
_nn_p_k


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

ünnepek
k k s l


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

kakasülő
P_P_RP_H_R


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

papírpohár
m_n_t_r


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

monitor
T_Z_G_P


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

tűzőgép
r_d__sm_gn_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

rádiósmagnó
M_R__N_TT


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

marionett
_gy_gg_l_mb


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

agyaggalamb
L_PR_


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

lepra
k_l_r_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

kolera

_V_GG_MB


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

üveggömb
t_t_g_s


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

tótágas
H_GYH_LY_G


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

húgyhólyag
:-D
sz_m_v_g


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

szemüveg
H_GYCS_CS


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

hegycsúcs
p_rtf_g_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

pártfogó
K_KSZ_K_LL


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

kékszakáll
k_lcscs_m_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

kulcscsomó
_SZT_LYT_RS


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

osztálytárs
_kt_b_r_t_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

aktaborító
K_RP_T_K


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

kárpátok
p_cs_t


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

pecsét
P_RF_G_


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

porfogó
k_v_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

kávé
K_K_SZD_ _


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

kókuszdió
t_llb_t_t


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

tollbetét
T_R_MG_R_ZS


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

teremgarázs
sz_kr_ny_jt_


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

szekrényajtó
SZ_L_C_K_R


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

szőlőcukor
l_jstr_m


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

lajstrom
B_K_B_L_


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

békebeli
f_gg_ny


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

függöny
P_T_KP_RT


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

patakpart
g_zd_g


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

gazdag
F_LZS_R


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

:-D

fülzsír
h_jf_st_k


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

hajfesték
J_GYZ_TF_Z_T


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

jegyzetfüzet
t_lt_t_ll


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

töltőtoll
P_RTR_


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

portré
f_t__lb_m


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

fotóalbum
K_R_K_SJ_T_K


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

kirakósjáték
k_nyvm_ly


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Április 7)

könyvmoly
R_NGL_TR_


----------



## Katka33 (2009 Április 7)

ranglétra
l_gf_bb_gy_sz


----------



## Monika73 (2009 Április 7)

legfőbbügyész

l_g_l_sz_


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 7)

legelésző

gy_ngys_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

killmaster írta:


> legelésző
> 
> gy_ngys_r


gyöngysor
ny-kb-v-l-


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 7)

nyakbavaló
d_v_tb_m_t_t_


----------



## bigyor (2009 Április 7)

divatbemutató
_z_rm_st_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 7)

ezermester
_l_pk_pz_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 7)

alapképzés
K_ty_sr_nd_r


----------



## ardilla (2009 Április 7)

kutyásrendőr

_kt_ _l_s


----------



## bedit (2009 Április 7)

repülőgép
_b_ly_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 7)

ibolya
m__zz_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 8)

műezzin

_gr_*m_n_r_t


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 8)

egri minaret

z _ b r _ m _ n g _


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


 Jó játékot mindenkinek!


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kacsatojás
> 
> l_m_zl_v_s


 lemezlovas


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

szuperhaver írta:


> lemezlovas
> _nn_p_ly_s


 ünnepélyes


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

h_ln_p_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 8)

Zasztava írta:


> egri minaret
> 
> z _ b r _ m _ n g _


 Ezt folytasd... :..:


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


 repülőgép


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

k_l_p_cs


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

Táltos írta:


> lovas
> 
> k-cs-t-j-s


 kacsatojás


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

sz_r_t_


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kapar
> 
> H_ml_t


 Hamlet


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

szuperhaver írta:


> hihető
> k_p_r


 kapor,
kapar


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


 lovas


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> m_t_m_t_k_


 
matematika


sz_p_r


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

j_n__r


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> sz_r_t_


 
szerető


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

murillo írta:


> matematika
> 
> 
> sz_p_r


 szuper


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

sz_d_r


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> sz_d_r


 
szeder


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

bedit írta:


> repülőgép
> _b_ly_


 ibolya


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

_pr_l_s


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

bornetti írta:


> ibolya
> m__zz_n


 műezzin


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

s_r_lm_s


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

lee760629 írta:


> k_tf_ró


 kútfúró


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> _pr_l_s


 
április


----------



## Gebuba (2009 Április 8)

p_rp_tv_r


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> s_r_lm_s


 
siralmas


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> p_rp_tv_r


 
perpatvar


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

nlazar írta:


> babakocsi
> 
> b_zs_r_zs_


 
bazsarózsa


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 8)

szekrénysor
d_t_n_c__


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

detonáció


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

k_pk_r_t


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> h_ln_p_


 
holnapi


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> k_l_p_cs


 
kalapács


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> sz_l_m_ndr_


 
szalamandra


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

Gebuba írta:


> j_n__r


 
január


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

t_v_sz_*zs_ng_s


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

n_gyt_k_r_t_s


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

h_sv_t


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

sz_r_l_m


----------



## murillo (2009 Április 8)

tr_f_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 8)

murillo írta:


> sz_r_l_m


tavaszi zsongás
nagytakaritás
húsvét
szerelem

n-zd*m-g*-z*-ls-*-ld-l-n*-*sz-b-lyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 8)

Nézd meg az első oldalon a szabályt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

g_nd_l_t_br_szt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 8)

gondolatébresztő

m_gf_jt_s_*sz_b_ly


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 8)

megfejtési szabály
D_b_*v_r_s_


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 8)

Dobó városa

k_t_p_lt_l_s


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Április 8)

katapultálás
p_p_rv_g_k_s


----------



## kisjuc (2009 Április 8)

papírvágókés
k_p_kk_d


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 8)

kipukkad
L__nyk_sz_r_


----------



## bornetti (2009 Április 8)

leánykoszorú
_h_j


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 9)

bornetti írta:


> leánykoszorú
> _h_j


óhaj ?
-r-ny-s-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

aranyeső

h_m_st_j_s


----------



## ardilla (2009 Április 9)

himestojás

v_nd_gv_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

vendégvárás

r_g_j_ncs_


----------



## Monika73 (2009 Április 9)

rigójancsi

m_nd_l_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 9)

Monika73 írta:


> rigójancsi
> 
> m_nd_l_


mandula
m-gy-r-


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

mogyoró

v_ _ szk


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 9)

viasz? ha nem, akkor bocsánat
_t_m_n_rg__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 9)

atomenergia

t_ng_rb_._l_g_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 9)

tengerbiológus
f_gyv_rsz_n_t_*sz_rz_d_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 9)

fegyverszünetszerződés

j_.h_ssz_.sz_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

jó hosszú szó

m_st_rk_lt


----------



## zsinór (2009 Április 9)

mesterkélt

k_l_p_cs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 9)

kalapács
f_jsz_


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 Április 9)

fejsze
sz_b_ds_gh_rc


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

szabadságharc

v_d_k_z_s


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Április 9)

védekezés

ny_rf_l_v_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

nyírfalevél

r_zg_


----------



## elvirapanaleve (2009 Április 9)

rezgo
cs_r_szny_k_cs_ny_


----------



## gabocza64 (2009 Április 9)

cseresznyekocsonya

h. sv.t. k.l.cs


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 9)

húsvétikalács
l_cs_lk_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 9)

locsolkodás
h_sv_t_t_j_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Április 9)

húsvéti tojás
_r_t_z_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 9)

húsvéti tojás
m_nnyb_m_n_t_l


----------



## kapussrác (2009 Április 9)

mennybemenetel
k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 9)

kakukktojás
M_nny__*B_r_d_l_m


----------



## [email protected]őke (2009 Április 9)

mennyi birodalom
s_g_r*_l_jt_*p_p_t_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 10)

mennyei birodalom

Cs_l_d_
h_sv_t
_
Sk_nz_nb_n


----------



## raistlinmajere (2009 Április 10)

család, húsvét, skanzenben (lehet, hogy az utolsó nem jó...)

M_r__n_sztr_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Április 10)

Márianosztra


_nn_p_ * l_k_m_


----------



## mmacs (2009 Április 10)

ünnepi lakoma

s_rg_*k_scs_b_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 10)

sárga kiscsibe

f _ r k _ s _ l m _ l _ p k _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 10)

farkasalmalepke
f_rk_scs_rd_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 10)

farkascsorda
_m_lk_d_tt_n


----------



## babi45 (2009 Április 10)

emelkedetten
m_ zs_k_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 11)

muzsikus
_l_ld_d_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 11)

*judit* írta:


> muzsikus
> _l_ld_d_k


eloldódik?
b-b-r-h-


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 11)

Babaruha

k_l_ndr_g_ny


----------



## ardilla (2009 Április 11)

kalandregény

m_csk_f_r_k


----------



## csip1 (2009 Április 11)

macskafarok
_g_rf_g_


----------



## MKeve (2009 Április 11)

egérfogó
k_nz_rv


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 11)

konzerv
m_jp_st_t_m
:4::4:


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Márkanév: fckuk. 
Én mindíg félreértem.


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 11)

anlikar írta:


> konzerv
> m_jp_st_t_m
> :4::4:



májpástétom

m_j_n_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 11)

majonéz
kr_mpl_s t_szt_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 11)

anlikar írta:


> majonéz
> kr_mpl_s t_szt_


krumplistészta
m-k-sn-dl-


----------



## Tabby (2009 Április 11)

mákosnudli

_rd_ly_ r_k_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 11)

erdélyirakottkáposzta
n_gy_n f_n_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 11)

nagyon finom
cs_l_m_d_


----------



## Apes (2009 Április 11)

csalamádé

l-cs-lk-d-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 11)

locsolkodás
p_r_st_j_s:656:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 11)

pirostojás

l_cs_l_s_rt!!!


----------



## kapussrác (2009 Április 12)

locsolásért!!!

m_n_f_szt_c__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 12)

manifesztáció

_nn_p_
k_sz_l_d_s


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 12)

ünnepi készülődés

_r_n_sz


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 12)

urinász
h_sv_ti _b_d


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 12)

húsvéti ebéd
f_n_ttk_l_cs


----------



## berci20 (2009 Április 12)

fonottkalács
h_pp_k_mp_l_f_nt_k_m_l_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 12)

berci20 írta:


> fonottkalács
> h_pp_k_mp_l_f_nt_k_m_l_sz


 
ez egy szó??


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

berci20 írta:


> fonottkalács
> h_pp_k_mp_l_f_nt_k_m_l_sz


 
FELADOM!!!
Nem ismerem a szót...új szó

sz_n_t_t *_s*t_rts_l


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 13)

szünetet is tartsál

_ z _ r l _ p k _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

ezerlepke (?)

l_cs_l_*v_z


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 Április 13)

locsoló víz
s_nk_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

sonka

t_j_ss_l*t_rm_v_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 13)

tojással, tormával

v_rc_k_rsz_nt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 13)

vércukorszint
_m_lk_d_b_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 13)

*judit* írta:


> vércukorszint
> _m_lk_d_b_n


emelkedőben
n-k-m* n-rm-l-s *h-l-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 13)

nekem normális, hála?
_nn_p_k*_l_tt*_s????


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

ünnepek alatt is?

l_h_t*m_g_s_bb....


----------



## mrpanyik (2009 Április 13)

lehet magasabb sz_kr_ny*_jt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 13)

szekrényajtó
_sk_v_._*sz_rt_rt_s


----------



## szeni5 (2009 Április 13)

esküvői szertartás
gy_rm_k_ld_s


----------



## evelin66 (2009 Április 13)

gyermekáldás
l_v_nd_l_s*t_sf_rd_


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 13)

Levendulás tusfürdő


t_rtv_n_l


----------



## kati13 (2009 Április 13)

törvonal

z_ld_h_ly_g


----------



## sealtabby (2009 Április 13)

zöldhályog

m_csk_k_p_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 13)

macskakaparás
k_ty_h_r_p_s


----------



## sealtabby (2009 Április 13)

kutyaharapás
l_r_g_s


----------



## kati13 (2009 Április 13)

lórugás

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## szeni5 (2009 Április 14)

százszorszép
m_csk_j_j


----------



## rajczym (2009 Április 14)

macskajajj

l_lk_p_szt_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 14)

lelkipásztor

h_v_k*l_lk_*v_z_t_j_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 14)

Hívek lelki vezetője
l_._m_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Munyimunyi (2009 Április 14)

Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


_n _gy _j t_g v_gy_k!


----------



## Tabby (2009 Április 14)

Én egy új tag vagyok!

m_nt_ _ _t_


----------



## vetroanna (2009 Április 15)

mentőautó
_m_z_n


----------



## lacital (2009 Április 15)

repulogep
k_rt_nd_b_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 15)

kartondoboz
pl_szt_k v_d_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 15)

plasztik vödör (?)

sz_r_nys_g


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 15)

szerénység

k_dv_sk_d_s


----------



## tomos05 (2009 Április 15)

Kedveskedés


T_l_lg_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 15)

találgatás?
k__l_g_l_s
:4::4::4:


----------



## tomos05 (2009 Április 15)

kielégülés?
b_z_rts_g


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 15)

bezártság

f_ln_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 15)

félnótás 
_r_d_nd_*b_n


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 16)

eredendő bűn

c _ p _ m _ r n _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 17)

cupámérne? (neharagudjj de téged képteleség megfejteni)
h_l_c_n_c_o


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 17)

"halucináció" ? Sztem 2 l-lel írják, ezért kicsit megtévesztő voltál.

p_nc_l_pcs_


----------



## vetroanna (2009 Április 17)

pincelépcső
m_g_l_zt_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 17)

megaláztatás
l__l_cs_ny_t_s
:55:


----------



## abc33 (2009 Április 17)

lealacsonyítás
_szr_v_tl_n


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Április 17)

észrevétlen

f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## vetroanna (2009 Április 17)

feketelovas
t_nd_r


----------



## Szamócám (2009 Április 17)

tender
k_sz_nt_s

Jó lenne, ha Zasztava elárúlná a megfejtést, Érdekelne.


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

köszöntés

cs_ndb_n


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

csendben

_lv_r_s


----------



## angyalka822 (2009 Április 17)

alváros

j_sl_t


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

jóslat

k_rt_v_


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

kártevő

_sszp_nt_s_t_s


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

összpontostás

_m_t_s


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

ámítás

sz_b_d_d_


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

szabadidő

_lk_lm_z_tt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

alkalmazott

_d_nk_nt


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

időnként

f_rg_l_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

forgalom

_d_nk_nt


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

időnként

_n_lm_s


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

unalmas

h_tk_zn_p


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 17)

szotyi26 írta:


> unalmas
> 
> h_tk_zn_p


hétköznap
k-r-mb-l


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

karambol 
_t_l_p_


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

útilapu

v_d_mp_rk


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

vidámpark

_ll_ts_m_g_t_


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

állatsimogató

_js_g_sst_nd


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 17)

Ez de jó!

újságosstand

k_l_m_t_rk_


----------



## shaquille (2009 Április 18)

kilométerkő

z_bh_gy_z_


----------



## Chandler (2009 Április 18)

zabhegyező

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 18)

kalamajka

z_rz_v_r


----------



## manka77 (2009 Április 18)

k.n.v.l.


----------



## manka77 (2009 Április 18)

zűrzavar

a.z.a.f.o.


----------



## olivery (2009 Április 18)

asztalfiok

k-r-m-ó-


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 18)

olivery írta:


> asztalfiok
> 
> k-r-m-ó-


karambol?
v-dg-szt-ny-


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 18)

vadgesztenye

v_l_gn_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 18)

világnap d_cs_r_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 18)

dicséret
r_g_s_gk_r_sk_d_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 18)

régiségkereskedés _rt_kb_csl_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 18)

értékbecslés
r_gg_l_*sz_nd_rg_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 18)

reggeli szendergés


_gy j_ s_t_
:33:


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

egy jó séta

b_ly_ggy_jt_ _lb_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 18)

bélyeggyüjtő album


sz_nv_d_ly
\\m/\\m/


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 18)

szenvedély

b_t_gs_g


----------



## no1pierre (2009 Április 18)

betegség

k_r_k_s


----------



## Szuperkutyi (2009 Április 18)

kőrakás v. karikás

m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

motorkerékpár
sz_mh_jf_st_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 18)

szemhéjfesték

z_l_gh_t_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 18)

záloghitel(?)

m_g_rk_zt_m


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

megérkeztem
fr_csk_lt m_nt_


----------



## Szuperkutyi (2009 Április 18)

záloghitel

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

felhőszakadás
_sz_m_d_nc_


----------



## tankst (2009 Április 18)

úszómedence
_tk_szl_t


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

étkészlet
k_nyvk_lcs_nz_s


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 18)

könyvkölcsönzés
v_de_t_k_


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

videotéka
b_k_p_r_nty


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 18)

békaporonty
k_t_m_r_n


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 18)

katamarán
p_lcr_ndsz_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 18)

polcrendszer
d_szk_v_l_g_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 18)

díszkivilágítás
m_d_._c_z_r


----------



## Szuperkutyi (2009 Április 18)

médiacézár

f_gm_s_p_h_r


----------



## leeri (2009 Április 19)

fogmosópohár

_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Április 19)

ablaktörlő

_nt_kv_r__m


----------



## Liza1965 (2009 Április 19)

antikvárium
_szt_nd_j_t_d_s


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

repülőgép
f-lmz-n-


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

ösztöndíjátadás
pl-zm-


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

ablaktörlő
m-n-t-r


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

díszkivilágítás
t-l-v-z--


----------



## sihegy (2009 Április 19)

televizió

b-n-nt-rm-x


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

zotyeszk írta:


> díszkivilágítás
> t-l-v-z--


 

A játékszabály az első oldalon.
Talán nem ártana elolvasnod !
/Na és, törölhetnéd a beírtakat !!!/


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

Liza1965 írta:


> antikvárium
> _szt_nd_j_t_d_s


 

ösztöndíjátadás


_vz_r_ _nn_p_ly


----------



## bodiszsuzsi (2009 Április 19)

évzáróünnepély
b_z_ny_tv_ny_szt_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

bodiszsuzsi írta:


> évzáróünnepély
> b_z_ny_tv_ny_szt_s


bizonyítványosztás
z-r--nn-ps-g


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 19)

záróünnepség

_r_tts_g_,b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

érettségi bizonyítvány


_kl_v_l_k


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 19)

oklevelek

t_n_s_tv_ny


----------



## enikoszente (2009 Április 19)

tanusítvány

sz_k_m_n_ó


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 19)

televizió
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## marcell_ (2009 Április 19)

számitogép
r_d__t_r


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 19)

radiátor
_n_n_m


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 19)

anonim
16109: szókimondó

k_zt_r_l_t


----------



## vetroanna (2009 Április 19)

közterület
_gy_pt_m


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 19)

Egyiptom

_
N_l_s
_j_nd_k_


----------



## Kis Auni (2009 Április 19)

A Nílus ajándéka 

_k_r_ 
K_l_t


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 19)

Ókori Kelet
_gy_pt_m_
f_r_ _


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 19)

egyiptomi fáraó
t_l_p_t_._


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

Kedves Zsuzsanna, eleg sajnos,de bevallom oszinten,ha tetszik valakinek,ha nem,azert mert egyetlenegy zeneszamot szeretnek letolteni innen amit mashol nem talaltam,kell vegigcsinalnom pl. jatekokat,vagy irogassak valamiket, hogy legyen 20 hozzaszolas es lehessek allando tag es le tudjam tolteni...ez igy mire jo? nem ertem ...CSAK EGY MP3-ert


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

zotyeszk írta:


> Kedves Zsuzsanna, eleg sajnos,de bevallom oszinten,ha tetszik valakinek,ha nem,azert mert egyetlenegy zeneszamot szeretnek letolteni innen amit mashol nem talaltam,kell vegigcsinalnom pl. jatekokat,vagy irogassak valamiket, hogy legyen 20 hozzaszolas es lehessek allando tag es le tudjam tolteni...ez igy mire jo? nem ertem ...CSAK EGY MP3-ert


zotyek ez van ezt kell szeretni,hiszen mindennek ára van pusz
telepátia
f-rcs-s-g-k*f-l-


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

B.U. írta:


> zotyek ez van ezt kell szeretni,hiszen mindennek ára van pusz
> telepátia
> f-rcs-s-g-k*f-l-


 
furcsaságok fala

h-h-t-tl-n


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

telepátia
l-l-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 19)

leletek(?)

sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 19)

szeretetteljes

sz_v_ly_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 19)

szivélyes

m_s_m_dv_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 19)

mosómedve

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## békatalp (2009 Április 19)

jegesmedve

gy_ngyv_r_g


----------



## p71ancsa (2009 Április 19)

gyöngyvirág

t_kn_sb_k_


----------



## classik (2009 Április 19)

jók


----------



## classik (2009 Április 19)

szép az idő


----------



## koxx (2009 Április 19)

*...*

Teknősbéka

P_O_A_A_D_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 19)

propaganda(milyen összevissza irás ez)
h_l_c_n_c__


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 19)

hallucináció

k-nysz-rl-sz-ll-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 19)

kényszerleszállás
t_lpr_ _s_s


----------



## maybe2009 (2009 Április 19)

talpraesett


t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 20)

telefonkönyv

h _ f _ j d


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 20)

hófajd


m_d_rf_ _n_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 20)

madárfauna
_rd_kf_sz_t_


----------



## ace79 (2009 Április 20)

érdekfeszítő
sz.r.l.p


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 20)

szórólap
n_ps_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 20)

napsütés


k_r_nd_l_s
:656:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 20)

kirándulás

h_gym_sz_s


----------



## gritti (2009 Április 20)

hegymászás 

l_g_s


----------



## gritti (2009 Április 20)

lógás

b_f_tt


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Április 20)

befőtt

_n_n_sz


----------



## gritti (2009 Április 20)

ananász

k_r_l_m


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Április 20)

kérelem

b_n_t


----------



## gritti (2009 Április 20)

bánat

_gy_ss_g


----------



## enoree (2009 Április 20)

ügyesség 

h_rg_sz_t


----------



## Agica31 (2009 Április 20)

horgászat

_b_d_d_


----------



## 76atika (2009 Április 20)

ebédedre


-sz-k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 20)

76atika írta:


> ebédedre
> 
> 
> -sz-k


eszik?
s-jt-sm-k-r-n-


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 20)

sajtosmakaróni

_ b _ l t _ s


----------



## viki2222 (2009 Április 20)

eboltás
_a_s_g_r


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 20)

napsugár (ebben a topikban a magánhangzók rejtettek, a mássalhangzók a kiírandók :..

t _ k _ h _ l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 20)

viki2222 írta:


> eboltás
> _a_s_g_r


napsugár
-g-r-rt-s


----------



## !pizsu! (2009 Április 20)

tőkehal
-l-m-sk-r-s


----------



## !pizsu! (2009 Április 20)

tőkehal

-ll-m-s-k-r-s


----------



## !pizsu! (2009 Április 20)

állandóan rosszul írom. Talán mos jó lesz.
tőkehal
-ll-m-sk-r-s-


----------



## csuri4 (2009 Április 20)

állomáskereső
k_ll_ncs


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 20)

kullancs

b_t_rsz_ll_t_


----------



## Dickson (2009 Április 20)

bútorszállító
j_gy_ll_nő_


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

jegyellenőr
h_rd_zh_t_ t_l_f_n


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

SZIASZTOK! eZ EGY JÓPOFA JÁTÉK. öRÜLÖK HOGY RÁTALÁLTAM ERRE AZ OLADALRA

REPÜLŐGÉP


H Z T T


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

ivi76 írta:


> jegyellenőr
> h_rd_zh_t_ t_l_f_n


 hordozható telefon


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

H z m s t r


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

M s g p


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

V ll m s


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

T l t t ll


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

R t c sk p


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

Házmester
Mosógép


----------



## tobiga (2009 Április 20)

F tb ll l bd


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

Villamos


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

Futball labda


----------



## viki2222 (2009 Április 20)

b_v_rsz_m_v_g


----------



## susie76 (2009 Április 20)

búvárszemüveg

h_t_é_e


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 20)

susie76 írta:


> búvárszemüveg
> 
> h_t_é_e



hétvége (itt csak mássalhangzókat kell megadni!! )

h_tk_zd_t


----------



## killmaster (2009 Április 20)

hétkezdet

_l_ktr_m_gn_s


----------



## Legenda (2009 Április 20)

elektromágnes

t rm sz tb v r


----------



## jmonic (2009 Április 20)

természetbúvár

m csk k r m


----------



## babi45 (2009 Április 20)

macskakarom
b_l_l_jk_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 21)

balalajka
b_b_p_st_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 21)

babapostás (?)

p_rk_lts_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 21)

hegyekel írta:


> babapostás (?)
> 
> p_rk_lts_g


perköltség
b-r-s-g-*-lj-r-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 21)

birosági eljárás
b_rt_nb_nt_t_s


----------



## odenburg (2009 Április 21)

repülőgép

m_m_sz


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 21)

*judit* búbópestis
ablikar börtönbüntetés
odenburg mamusz
k_rt_l_n_t_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 21)

kártalanítás

_ s k _ l _ k _ r _ l _ k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 21)

iskolakerülők

_l_tm_v_sz_k


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Április 21)

életművészek
c_kr_szm_st_r


----------



## Legenda (2009 Április 21)

cukrászmester

j g szh llg t


----------



## Cuvee (2009 Április 21)

jogászhallgató
b_rk_st_l_


----------



## Babocsikati (2009 Április 21)

borkóstoló

l_p_nyl_s_


----------



## bogar34 (2009 Április 21)

lepényleső
sz_x__lpsz_h_l_g_s


----------



## lhgabi (2009 Április 21)

szexuálpszichológus
t_nsz_k


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

tanszék
f_g_z_k


----------



## lhgabi (2009 Április 21)

fugázik
p_ngv_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 21)

pingvin

cs-l-kv-k-p-ss-g


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

cselekvőképesség
sz_l__m_nk_k_z_ss_g


----------



## Detaani (2009 Április 21)

szülőimunkaközösség
_ny_s_l_s


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

anyósülés
t_n_szl_bd_


----------



## hszogi (2009 Április 21)

anyósülés
k-mp-t-nc--


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

kompetencia
t_n_szl_bd_


----------



## Detaani (2009 Április 21)

teníszlabda
j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

játékszabály
k_nyh_p_lt


----------



## Detaani (2009 Április 21)

konyhapult
b_ny_t_


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

bányató
_l_ktr_m_s s_t_


----------



## Detaani (2009 Április 21)

elektromos sütő
k_f_rk_szh_t_tl_n


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Április 21)

kifürkészhetetlen

__r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## Detaani (2009 Április 21)

aerodinamika
_zl_t_mb_r


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

aerodinamika
__r_zs__


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

üzletember
_sz_l_g_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 21)

aszalógép
k_m_nc_p_dk_


----------



## birch5 (2009 Április 22)

kemencepadka

l_cs_l_k_nn_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 22)

locsolókanna

k_rt_cs_p


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 22)

kerticsap

-pr-h-rd-t-s-k


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Április 22)

apróhirdetések
sz-j-t-k-k


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 22)

szójátékok

p _ _ n t _ r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 22)

pointer (?)

n_m*t_d_m*j_??


----------



## Zártosztály (2009 Április 22)

repülőgép
m_n_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 22)

:razz:
:9::9:monitor

t_nkcs_pd_


----------



## Zártosztály (2009 Április 22)

tankcsapda
f_l_k_z_t


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 22)

felekezet
pr_p_g_nd_h_dj_r_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 22)

felekezet

m_n__k_s


----------



## Zártosztály (2009 Április 22)

mániákus
-l-v-l-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 22)

felekezet
propagandahadjárat

b_jd_s_s(bocs lassu az internetem)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 22)

semmi gond

bujdosás
p_l_ckp_st_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 22)

palackposta

sz _ _ m _ n g


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 22)

sziamang

v-szk-j-r-t


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 22)

vészkijárat

r _ m b _ t _ n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 22)

rambután

f_n_nd_szk_p


----------



## apolika (2009 Április 22)

_Fonendoszkóp


m.gk.s.rt.s_


----------



## cilvija (2009 Április 22)

apolika írta:


> _Fonendoszkóp
> 
> 
> m.gk.s.rt.s_



megkísértés

m.gv.l.g.s.d.s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 22)

megvilágosodás

f_jl_d_s


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 22)

fejlődés

g _ l _ p _ n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 22)

fejlődés

b__ll_szk_d_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 22)

beilleszkedes


t-rs-d-l-m


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 22)

társadalom

g _ l _ p _ n


----------



## Moncsa1978 (2009 Április 22)

Gulipán

H_sz_zr_s


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 22)

húszezres
t_bl_b_l_s


----------



## szilime (2009 Április 22)

téblábolás

k_t_rz_s


----------



## mildikó (2009 Április 23)

katarzis
g-ty-m-dz-g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 23)

gatyamadzag

h_r_sny_t_rt_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

harisnyatartó

c_mbf_x


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 23)

combfix
h_z_n_tr_g_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 23)

húzónotrigáló?

b_l_nd _st_k:44:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 23)

bolond istok

f_ll_gv_r


----------



## Legenda (2009 Április 23)

fellegvár

l l kv nd rl s


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Április 23)

lélekvándorlás

_sztr_l_t_z_s


----------



## borbas63 (2009 Április 23)

repülőgép
v_d_ll_t


----------



## borbas63 (2009 Április 23)

asztrálutazás
k_rm_


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 23)

karma

p _ k _ n d _ _


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 23)

pekándió

k_v_tk_zm_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

következmény

_lj_v_nd_


----------



## borbas63 (2009 Április 23)

következmény
j_l_nt_kt_l_n


----------



## borbas63 (2009 Április 23)

eljövendő
v_l_tl_n_l


----------



## jasz (2009 Április 23)

véletlenül

k_ty_sz_l_m_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 23)

kutyaszalámi

_b_d_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 23)

Eniko05 írta:


> kutyaszalámi
> 
> _b_d_


ebadó
k-ty-f-l-


----------



## jasz (2009 Április 23)

Óbuda
f_g_f_


----------



## jasz (2009 Április 23)

B.U. írta:


> ebadó
> k-ty-f-l-



kutyafüle

v_n_ssz_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 23)

vénasszaony

k_r_s_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

korosodó

_gy*m_r*sz_bb!


----------



## jasz (2009 Április 23)

Így már szebb!
n_z_p_nt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 23)

nézőpont

k_rd_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

kérdés

_s*f_l_l_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 23)

és felelet

j_tsz_d_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

játszadozás

j_t_k*_*b_t_kk_l


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 23)

játék a betükkel

sz-ntj-n-sb-g-r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 23)

szentjánosbogár
d_n_v_r
:..:


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 23)

denevér

p _ p _ j _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

papaja

p_p_g_j


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 23)

papagáj
g_rl_c_:cici:


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 23)

gerlice

_ v _ r j _ r _


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

avarjáró

_v_rv_r_g


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 23)

avarvirág
v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 24)

vasalódeszka

_rg_n_


----------



## rozija (2009 Április 24)

orgona

k_l_p_cs


----------



## Gyuke (2009 Április 24)

kalapács
sz_mb_sz_msz_d


----------



## rogermorgue (2009 Április 24)

szembeszomszed

v_rcs_t_rn_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 24)

vércsatorna


_z_mk_l_ssz_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> vércsatorna
> 
> 
> _z_mk_l_ssz_s


izomkolosszus
t-st-dz-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

testedzés

s_ly_m_lg_t_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 24)

súlyemelgetés

m_st_rg_r_nd_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 24)

mestergerenda

N_gy
V_r_st_k_r_t_s
(fővárosi akció)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 24)

Nagy Várostakaritás

p_rk_s_t_s


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 24)

parkosítás
sz_nt_é_t_r_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 24)

parkosítás

z_bk_rp_


----------



## Katka82 (2009 Április 24)

zabkorpa

z_ll_r


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 24)

zeller
sz_nt_é_t_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 24)

szentoéatoris?
j_j d_ n_h_z


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 24)

Harcsali, légyszíves a játékszabályt elolvasni.
jaj, de nehéz
_ll_th_t_


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 24)

ellátható
_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

ágykontroll ---vagy---ügykontroll 
v_rz_k_nys_g


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Április 24)

vérzékenység
z_ng_r_b_ll_nty_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)

zongorabillentyu

m-gt-r-mt


----------



## Mezsoan (2009 Április 24)

megteremt
f_ll_lk_s_l


----------



## accharcos (2009 Április 24)

fellelkesül
p _ t r _ _ t _


----------



## Mezsoan (2009 Április 24)

patrióta
_lk_p_szt_


----------



## katiusa (2009 Április 25)

lelkipasztor
_i_k_n_


----------



## Blasi (2009 Április 25)

elképesztő 
(bocs katiusa, szerintem a Te válaszod nem volt jó, csak magánhangzókat kell behelyettesíteni)

_ng_rsz_g_ny


----------



## melindaneysa (2009 Április 25)

ingerszegeny


----------



## melindaneysa (2009 Április 25)

m_gf_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## Blasi (2009 Április 25)

megfoghatatlan

f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## melindaneysa (2009 Április 25)

fuggonykarnis


f_l_lm_t_s


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 25)

félelmetes
l_v_l_z_l_p


----------



## Blasi (2009 Április 25)

levelezőlap

_lk_h_lf_gg_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 25)

Blasi írta:


> levelezőlap
> 
> _lk_h_lf_gg_


alkoholfüggő
m-n--k-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 25)

maniákus

m_sn_p_s


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Április 25)

másnapos
p-rt--rs-g


----------



## Florinda (2009 Április 25)

partiőrség
m-gsz-nts-gt-l-n-th-t-tl-ns-g-n-k


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 25)

megszentségtelenithetelenségének
(egyébként így van :megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért)
a_z_a_t_r_t_


----------



## apolika (2009 Április 25)

Harcsali írta:


> megszentségtelenithetelenségének
> (egyébként így van :megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért)
> a_z_a_t_r_t_





_Nem értem, a magánhangzókat pontozzuk ki, nem? Így valahogy nem jó...._


f-l -d -s


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 25)

feledés
(bocsika,egy kicsit elbambultam)
_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

asztalterítő


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

h_ng_s_t_


----------



## bellus (2009 Április 25)

hangosító
l-ss-l-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 26)

lassuló
f_n_k_tl_n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 26)

feneketlen

t_*B_d_p_st_n


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 26)

tó Budapesten
m_rl_gk_p_s*k_nyv_l_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 26)

merlegkepes konyvelo

k-r-sk-d-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 26)

kereskedő

_p_h*_ll_n_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 26)

apeh ellenor


k-nt*l-v-ss-g-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 26)

kent lovasságok

h_dm_v_l_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 26)

hadművelet
_d_._t_


----------



## anda75 (2009 Április 26)

idióta
f_gsz_b_lyz_


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 26)

fogszabályzó

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## anda75 (2009 Április 26)

porondmester
_jt_k_l_ncs


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 26)

ajtókilincs
_l_m_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 26)

elemel

m_gf_g_m!


----------



## accharcos (2009 Április 26)

megfogom
_l_ll


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 26)

eláll
h_b_h_rgy_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

hebehurgya

sz_tsz_rt


----------



## csuangce (2009 Április 26)

szétszórt

t_g_rg_scs_p_gy


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

tűgörgős csapágy 

H_rt_b_gy


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

Hotobágy
_rgy_l_s k_r_lyf_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

Argyélus királyfi

T_nd_r*_l_n_


----------



## mikike46 (2009 Április 27)

TÜNDÉR ILONA
b-h-cs-p-k-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 27)

bohócsapka

ny_lc_p_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 27)

nyúlcipő

b-ny-d-lm-k


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 27)

bonyodalmak

m_g_ld_s_


----------



## aczelandrea (2009 Április 27)

megoldása

_d_z_t


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 27)

idézet
n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## Ybolya (2009 Április 27)

napszemüveg

c_k_rt_rt_


----------



## borbas63 (2009 Április 27)

cukortartó
v_g_t_r__n_s


----------



## Ybolya (2009 Április 27)

vegetáriánus

sz_kd_lg_z_t


----------



## Katka82 (2009 Április 27)

szakdolgozat

t_k_r_t_g_p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 27)

takarítogép

k_ny_rs_t_


----------



## bolaca (2009 Április 27)

kenyérsütő
p_p_rr_p_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 27)

papírrepülő

h_z_s_rk_ny


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 27)

házisárkány
t_m_t_gy_r_


----------



## LauraMaja (2009 Április 27)

tömítőgyűrű
j_rg_ny


----------



## Sacak (2009 Április 27)

járgány
st_l_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 27)

stílus

F_rm_*_gy


----------



## Sacak (2009 Április 27)

Forma*egy
cs_rsz_m_rc_


----------



## aczelandrea (2009 Április 27)

cserszömörce
n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 27)

napraforgó

f_nys_g_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 27)

fénysugár

_vh_gg_szt_s


----------



## Lazarus86 (2009 Április 27)

ívheggesztés

n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 27)

napszemüveg
_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Lazarus86 (2009 Április 27)

elengedhetetlen

zs_bsz_m_l_g_p


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 27)

zsebszámológép
_k_v_s


----------



## Lazarus86 (2009 Április 27)

ekevas

m_rf_ldk_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 27)

mérföldkő
_l_m_l


----------



## Lazarus86 (2009 Április 27)

elemel

_lt_nt_r_t


----------



## Sacak (2009 Április 27)

eltűntirat
v_r_k_st_ly


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 27)

Lzarus86 : eltántorít

Sacak: várkastély? de az v_rk_st_ly

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## Skippo (2009 Április 27)

értelmetlen
m_nd_m_nd_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 27)

mendemonda
_t_l_tn_p_


----------



## bianca.angelo16 (2009 Április 27)

ítéletnapi

m_nd_nf_l_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)

mondanifele

-tm-t-t-


----------



## Sacak (2009 Április 27)

Útmutató
t_l_h_ld


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 28)

telehold

--t-k-rb-nt-rt-s


----------



## mikike46 (2009 Április 28)

autókarbantartás
v-z-t-l-s


----------



## Lazarus86 (2009 Április 28)

vezetőülés

_r__szt_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

íróasztal

t_llt_rt_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

tolltartó

_r_ _szk_z


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

íróeszköz

zs_rkr_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

zsírkréta

t_bl_b_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 28)

táblabíró
k_lk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## aczelandrea (2009 Április 28)

külkereskedelem
sz_kt_nt_r_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

szaktanterem

_l_ _d_h_ly


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 28)

előadóhely
_l_._ll_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 28)

*judit* írta:


> előadóhely
> _l_._ll_t


 
élőállat (?)

v_sf_gg_ny


----------



## kisanci (2009 Április 28)

vasfüggöny
t_nt_p_tr_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 28)

tintapatron

_t_mr_bb_nt_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 28)

atomrobbantás

t_p_s__kn_k


----------



## Krestike (2009 Április 28)

taposóaknák

m_g_ld_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 28)

megoldás

v_h_rf_lh_k
:8::8:


----------



## kisanci (2009 Április 28)

viharfelhők

_gy_pt_l_g__


----------



## szylvi74 (2009 Április 28)

viharfelhők

r_n_sz_nsz


----------



## laci71 (2009 Április 28)

viharfelhők
m_t__r_l_g__


----------



## laci71 (2009 Április 28)

egyiptológia
reneszánsz

k_r_b_n_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 28)

agyaptologia

j_ h_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

k_r_b_n_r 
Karabíner (megfejtetlen)

j_ h_z_s 
jó húzás, vagy jó házas

f_gy_lj_l*k_sz_!!!!!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 28)

figyelj, köszi

v_sz_ly_zt_t_tt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

veszélyeztetett

v_szk_rsz_k


----------



## Anubisz64 (2009 Április 28)

vaskorszak

f_gy_lm_tl_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

figyelmetlen

h_m_r_


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

hőmérő

sv_d_szt_l


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

svédasztal

_hs_g


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

éhség

k_n_k_l_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

kánikula

_pr_l_sb_n


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

áprilisban

sz_sz_ly_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

szeszélyes

p_p_g_j


----------



## Krestike (2009 Április 28)

papagáj

_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

aszaltszilva

_z*j_


----------



## Krestike (2009 Április 28)

Ez jó
Az jó

v_k_bl_k


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

az(a)jó

r_sz_l_k


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

vakablak

t_r_sz_jt_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

teraszajtó

r_k_f_r_k


----------



## Krestike (2009 Április 28)

rókafarok

p_st_l_d_


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

póstaláda

h_sd_r_l_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

postaláda,húsdaráló

l_v_l


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

levél

t_v_r_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

távírat

F_lk_l_*N_p*_rsz_g_


----------



## Pityu179 (2009 Április 28)

felkelő nap országa

m_gy_r_rsz_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

Magyarország

B_hr__n


----------



## ovoneni73 (2009 Április 28)

Buhran

n_sz_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 28)

nászit?

sz_r_ncs_k_r_k


----------



## black pearl (2009 Április 28)

szerencsekerék

f_rt_n_


----------



## black pearl (2009 Április 28)

anlikar írta:


> nászit?
> 
> sz_r_ncs_k_r_k



talán inkább nászút?


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 28)

Fortuna
t_l_p_t_._


----------



## Anubisz64 (2009 Április 28)

telepátia

V_sm_csk_


----------



## black pearl (2009 Április 28)

vasmacska
k_nd_rk_t_l


----------



## Anubisz64 (2009 Április 28)

kenderkötél

T_ng_r_sz


----------



## Branco70 (2009 Április 28)

black pearl írta:


> szerencsekerék
> 
> f_rt_n_


fortuna
l_v_g_


----------



## Anubisz64 (2009 Április 28)

levegő

N_pl_m_nt_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

tengerész, naplemente

m_sk_tl_


----------



## Anubisz64 (2009 Április 28)

muskátli

K_k_l_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

kikelet

f_k_t_r_g_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 29)

feketerigó
v_l_sz_n_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 29)

valoszinütlen

v_l_s_g_s


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

valóságos
m_s_sz_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 29)

meseszerű

h_ldf_ny


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

holdfény
T_nd_r


----------



## Optimista (2009 Április 29)

Tündér

m_ty_h_mz_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 29)

motyohimzes

kr-n-l-n


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

krinolin

n_h_zk_s*v_s_l_t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> krinolin
> 
> n_h_zk_s*v_s_l_t


nehézkes viselet
p-r-s*d-br-c-n-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

páros debreceni

m_st_rr_l*f_n_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> páros debreceni
> 
> m_st_rr_l*f_n_m


mustárral finom
sz-r-t-m*-*t-rm-t*-s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

szeretem a tormát is...

k_l_n_s_n*s_nk_v_l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> szeretem a tormát is...
> 
> k_l_n_s_n*s_nk_v_l


különösen sonkával
n-*-s*-*cs-lk-s*b-bl-v-s?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

no és a csülkös bableves??

j_j*j_h_t!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> no és a csülkös bableves??
> 
> j_j*j_h_t!


juj,jöhet!
-*p-c-lt*sz-r-t-d?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

a pacalt szereted?

n_m*n_gy_n!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> n_m*n_gy_n!


nem nagyon!
m-*-*k-dv-nc-d?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

mi a kedvenced?

t_kf_z_l_k*f_s_r_z_tt_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 29)

tökfözelék fasirozottal

d_sz_b_d


----------



## Szofi2 (2009 Április 29)

díszebéd

_h_s*v_g_o_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 29)

éhes vagyok


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 29)

éhes vagyok
l_r_k_tt p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Szofi2 (2009 Április 29)

lerakott palacsinta ???

g_m_a_ö_k_l_


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Április 29)

gombapörkölt

sz_k_lyk_p_szt_


----------



## pftimi (2009 Április 29)

székelykáposzta

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## amitoty (2009 Április 29)

számítógép

t_l_ny


----------



## oorsika (2009 Április 29)

talány

m_r_sz_l_g


----------



## tukiagi (2009 Április 29)

mérőszalag

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## amitoty (2009 Április 29)

asztalterítő

_sztr_lt_st


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 30)

asztráltest
sz_m_t_st_chn_k_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 30)

számítástechnika

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 30)

porondmester
_k_n_m_._


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 30)

ekonomia
_nt_l_g_ns


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Április 30)

anlikar írta:


> ekonomia
> _nt_l_g_ns


 
intelligens

gy_rsv_s_t


----------



## petrucy (2009 Április 30)

gyorsvasút

a_la_t_rlő


----------



## kisnuti (2009 Április 30)

ablaktörlő

fr_nc__ b_lld_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 30)

francia bulldog

h_t_l_mv_gy


----------



## core2duo (2009 Április 30)

hatalomvágy

h_x_d_c_m_l_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 30)

hexadecimális
_lf_n_k_l_k


----------



## Szofi2 (2009 Április 30)

elfenekelik
_l_m_a_ó


----------



## anlikar (2009 Április 30)

elfenekelik
_ll_mt_d_
Szofi2(összekeverted a mássalhangzót a magánhagzóval)


----------



## dormarth (2009 Április 30)

illemtudó
k_t_k_r_d_k


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Április 30)

kitakarodik
b_cs_m_g_l


----------



## cipri (2009 Április 30)

jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## cipri (2009 Április 30)

becsomagol
_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Április 30)

altatódal
r_h_f_g_s


----------



## koko1 (2009 Április 30)

ruhafogas
k_f_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 30)

kefél

t_k_r_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

takarít

m_s_g_p


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 30)

mosógép

sz_m_ly_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## Jank (2009 Április 30)

személyigazolvány

j_g_s_tV_ny


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 30)

jogosítvány

_k_r_th_m_s_t_s


----------



## Jank (2009 Április 30)

okirathamisítás

b_rt_nb_nt_t_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

börtönbüntetés

sz_b_ds_gv_szt_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 30)

szabadságvesztés
t_h_rm_nt_s_t_s


----------



## Jank (2009 Április 30)

tehermentesítés

_l_d_s_d_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

eladósodás

z_l_g


----------



## kexazarc (2009 Április 30)

zálog
f_d_z_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

fedezet

h_t_lk_lk_l_t_r


----------



## gyöngyvirágok (2009 Április 30)

hitelkalkulátor
j_v_h_gy_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

jóváhagyás

sz_ml_k_v_n_t


----------



## Jank (2009 Április 30)

jóváhagyás

_l_t_s_t_s


----------



## kexazarc (2009 Április 30)

számlakivonat
v_l_t__l_p


----------



## gyöngyvirágok (2009 Április 30)

kiutasítás
s_k_r_lm_ny


----------



## Jank (2009 Április 30)

sikerélmény

k_d_rc


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

valutaalap, kudarc

s_k_r


----------



## Jank (2009 Április 30)

siker
l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

lélekbúvár

_lm_*m_t_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 30)

Jank: elutasítás


----------



## *judit* (2009 Április 30)

almamáter
f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 30)

figyelmetlenség

_l_f_rd_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 1)

előfordul

r_ndsz_r_s_n


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 1)

rendszeresen

t-rm-sz-tv-d-l-m


----------



## Jank (2009 Május 1)

természetvédelem

sz_l_ssz_b_ds_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 1)

Jank írta:


> természetvédelem
> 
> sz_l_ssz_b_ds_g


szolásszabadság
sz-k-tl-n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 1)

szokatlan

v_s_p_cs_ny_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 1)

vesepecsenye

r_nt_tt*k_r_j


----------



## zsófesztó (2009 Május 1)

rántott karaj
sz-k-lyk-p-szt-


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 1)

székelykáposzta

-lsz-nd-r-d-k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 1)

elszenderedik
_nd_l_z_._


----------



## eva623 (2009 Május 1)

elszenderedik


----------



## eva623 (2009 Május 1)

születésnapitorta


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 1)

elszenderedik
andaluzia
sz_nz_c_o


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 1)

Kellemes Május elsejét kivánok minden tagnak
:kaboom::kaboom:


----------



## tom24 (2009 Május 1)

szenzáció
n_mz_tgy_l_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 1)

nemzetgyűlés

B_cs_*b_k_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

Bécsi béke
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

csimap írta:


> Bécsi béke
> k_r_nd_l_s



kirendelés


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

kirándulás

f_k_p_cs


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

fakopács
s_t_p_lc_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

sétapálca

M_cs_d_ N_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

Micsoda Nő
f_nt_szt_k_s


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

fantasztikus

f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

fényképezőgép


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

cs_r_szny_f_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

fényképezőgép
k_z_l_bd_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

cseresznyefa

k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

kézilabda

c_c_n_dr_g


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

kakukkosóra
h_v_t_ls_g_d


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

kakukkosóra

v_dm_cs_a


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

cicanadrág
sk_t_ly_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

hivatalsegéd

sz_n_n_m_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

vadmacska
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

skatulya

m_z_sb_d_n


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

szinonima
_gr_ssz_v


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

vadmacska

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

mézesbödön
r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

agresszív

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

távirányító

v_k_n_t_r_s


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

ruhásszekrény

b_bf_z_l_k


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

vakondtúrás
t_r_t_rt_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

babfőzelék
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

túrótorta

b_c_kl_t_r_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

kelkáposzta

l_l_ _m


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

biciklitúra

k_pl_ng


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

liliom
f_t_v_rs_ny


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

kelkáposzta

p_ll_ng_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

kuplung
f_jk_nd_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

futóverseny

_js_gp_p_r


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

pillangó
s_rk_nyr_p_l_


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

kuplung

z_n_i_k_l_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

sárkányrepülő

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

újságpapír
sz_b_ds_g


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

sárkányrepülő

É_z_k_ k_z_ph_gy__g


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

borkóstoló

v_rr_g_p


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

zeneiskola

sz_b_n_v_ny


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

varrógép

t_l_szk_p


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

szabadság

h_nt_sz_k


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

borkóstoló
f_lf_gg_szt_s


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

felfüggesztés

f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

felfüggesztés

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

hintaszék
gy_rm_kk_r


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

szivárvány

cs_rk_c_m_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

szivárvány
_l_jf_stm_ny


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

hintaszék

p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

függönykarnis

sz_pt_mb_r


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

olajfestmény

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

függönykarnis
sz_mt_l_nsz_r


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

olajfestmény

m_tr_z


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

tavirózsa
f_jv_sztv_


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

matróz

c_tr_mf_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

tavirózsa

k_ly_kk_ty_


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

fejvesztve

t_ng_r_a_t


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

szeptember
_sz_r_zs_


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

citromfa

sz_m_ld_k


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

kölyökkutya

m_tr_zb_ú_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

citromfa
s_rg_r_zs_


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

sárgarózsa

v_dv_z_ _v_z_s


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

matrózblúz

_ls_sz_kny_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

szemöldök
h_t_rt_l_n


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

vadvízievezés
s_g_rv_sz_ly


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

sugárveszély

v_ll_ml_s


----------



## csiil (2009 Május 1)

vadvízievezés

j_ _jsz_k_t!


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

alsószoknya
_gy_nr_h_


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

Elköszönök, sziasztok, köszi a játékot, folytatás majd legközelebb.


----------



## csimap (2009 Május 1)

villámlás
sz__szt_k


----------



## sadie (2009 Május 1)

K_sz_n_m a j_t_k_t!

Ü_v, S.


----------



## Edóasszony (2009 Május 1)

Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek.
j_ _z _ sz_k_r_k_ j_t_k


----------



## Edóasszony (2009 Május 1)

jó éjszakát
m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## Edóasszony (2009 Május 1)

egyenruha
_r_zd j_l m_g_d


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 2)

érezd jól magad....

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## tom24 (2009 Május 2)

szélmalomharc

v_rsz_g_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 2)

vérszegény

sz_dj_n*v_s_t!


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 2)

szedjen vasat?
m_t_f_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 2)

metafora

d_l_b_b


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 2)

délibáb
b_b_b_z_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 2)

bebabázodok?

b_b_k_s_r:34:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 2)

bebabázodik
b_b_k_s_r


----------



## Paintedcow (2009 Május 2)

babakosár
_nd_pl_zm_t_k_s r_t_k_l_m


----------



## gyöngyvirágok (2009 Május 2)

repülőgép
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## Paintedcow (2009 Május 2)

tengeralattjáró
_ny_h_j_


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Május 2)

anyahajó

g_p_szm_rn_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 2)

gépészmérnök

v_sm_csk_


----------



## Ninettt (2009 Május 2)

vasmacska

_lm_gy_r_z


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 2)

elmagyaraz


l-t-r-t-r-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 3)

literatúra
_v_ng_l_k_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 3)

evangelikus

v_ll_sh_b_r_


----------



## Encuska (2009 Május 3)

vallásháború

k_r_kp_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 3)

kerékpár

t_nd_m


----------



## Chades (2009 Május 3)

anlikar írta:


> kerékpár
> 
> t_nd_m



tandem

_s_f_lh_


----------



## Bketlin (2009 Május 3)

Chades írta:


> tandem
> 
> _s_f_lh_


esőfelhő

k_r_t_s


----------



## Chades (2009 Május 3)

Bketlin írta:


> k_r_t_s



kerítés

t_nt_r_g


----------



## Paintedcow (2009 Május 3)

tántorog
t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## amomed46 (2009 Május 3)

tengerimalac
p_n_lh_z


----------



## Paintedcow (2009 Május 3)

panelház
_gyh_z_sd_ng_l_g (településnév!)


----------



## Keti007 (2009 Május 3)

repülőgép
p_t_k_


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 3)

pataki
_lk_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 3)

alkat, alkot (?)

_gyh_z_sd_ng_l_g (településnév!--ez még megfejtetlen...)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 3)

alkot
m_v_sz (bocs ez a megfejtés nehéz mivel nem odavalosi vagyok)


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 4)

művész
Egyházasdengeleg

k-r-nd-l-st-rv-z-s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

kiránulástervezés

z_ld_v_z_tb_


----------



## Zoltánka29 (2009 Május 4)

k sz n m


----------



## mary515 (2009 Május 4)

köszönöm
sz_v_s_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 4)

szívesen

b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## P2007 (2009 Május 4)

beszélgetés

k_ncsk_r_s_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 4)

kincskeresés

s_rr_bl_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 4)

Wulfi írta:


> kincskeresés
> 
> s_rr_bl_


sírrabló
-z*gr-t-szk


----------



## b.dani (2009 Május 4)

ez groteszk


k_lcst_rt_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 4)

kulcstartó

b-ls-zs-bb


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 4)

belsőzseb

v_rr_t_


----------



## szylvi74 (2009 Május 4)

varrótű

z_ldk_rty_


----------



## mary515 (2009 Május 4)

zöldkártya

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 4)

szabadság

k_t_tl_ns_g
:8::8::8:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 4)

szabadság

k_t_tl_ns_g
:8::8::8::8:


----------



## Szofi2 (2009 Május 4)

kötetlenség
t_s_v_r_s_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Május 4)

Szofi2 írta:


> kötetlenség
> t_s_v_r_s_g


nem maradt ki egy mássalhangzó az első "s" után? vagy pedig mindjárt ott a "_"jel nem kell - persze csak az én olvasatomban... Mert vagy így, vagy úgy, két tippem is lenne
vagy csak én nem ismerem fel így ezt a szót?


----------



## musi (2009 Május 4)

repülőgép
_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## Jbaba (2009 Május 4)

musi írta:


> repülőgép
> _t_sk_s_r_


 
utaskisérő
_lm_sr_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

Szofi2 írta:


> kötetlenség
> t_s_v_r_s_g



testvériség

b_r_tk_z_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 4)

barátkozás

sz_m_ly_s_n


----------



## ematis (2009 Május 4)

személyesen

_ll_nd_


----------



## Jbaba (2009 Május 5)

állandó
_b_rs_g


----------



## Gica_2009 (2009 Május 5)

éberség
sz_mj_lt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 5)

szomjoltó?
_lf_n_k_l


----------



## musi (2009 Május 5)

elfenekel 

l_l_kt_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 5)

lélektan

_v_ng_l_st_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 5)

evangélista

M_t_*M_rk


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 5)

Máté Márk
f_l_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Babocsikati (2009 Május 5)

felejthetetlen

b_l_th_t_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 5)

belátható
_nt_kv_r_._m


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

antikvárium

k l ndr g ny k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 5)

kalandregények
_szb_sztc_m_nt


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

azbesztcement

f k t sz d r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 5)

feketeszeder
_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

- elementáris

k f b j sz


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 5)

kefebajúsz
m_nd_t_l_mz_s


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

- mondatelemzés

r_p_l_m_d_ll_z_s


----------



## sszisszi (2009 Május 5)

repulomodellezes
k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

kerecsensólyom

s_ly_mh_rny_p_t_


----------



## sszisszi (2009 Május 5)

selyemhernyopete (nincs ekezetem)
k_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Május 5)

körforgalom

n-p-sp-rt


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 5)

napospart


n-r-ncs*l-g-t


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 5)

*hi*

narancs liget
f_lmt_bl_tt_


----------



## sszisszi (2009 Május 5)

filmtabletta

_r_szcs_t_rn_


----------



## Yoella (2009 Május 5)

oroszcsatorna
sz_r_l_m


----------



## sszisszi (2009 Május 5)

Az orosz csatorna nem egybe lenne irva.... merthogy olyan szó nincs. 
Szóval, nem az.


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

ereszcsatorna
szerelem

k_mb_jnt_ng_ly


----------



## sszisszi (2009 Május 5)

kombájntengely
l_v_s_st_l


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 5)

levesestál

_lf_rd_th_t_tl_n_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 6)

elferdíthetetlenül


k_m_nyk_t_s_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 6)

keménykötésű

k_nyvb_r_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

könyvborító

k_nyvb_r_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 6)

könyvbarát

_rd_kl_d_


----------



## gabati (2009 Május 6)

érdeklődő
_lm_n_


----------



## gabati (2009 Május 6)

elmenő


----------



## gabati (2009 Május 6)

t_sk_


----------



## musi (2009 Május 6)

táska
k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 6)

musi írta:


> táska
> k_b_l_b_b_


kabalababa
h-r-m--


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 6)

háremei ?
v_l_b_n


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 6)

valóban
l_t_g_t_tts_g


----------



## vica973 (2009 Május 6)

látogatottság
k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 6)

környezetvédelem
_ll_h_t_tl_n_d_k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 6)

ellehetetlenedik
v_t_th_t_tl_n


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 6)

vitathatatlan
t_t_mr_h_v_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 6)

tetemrehivás

m_gp_pr_k_s_t_tt_l_n_t_tt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 6)

megpaprikásított vagy valami ilyesmi

ny_lvt_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 6)

nyelvtörö
bocsika a helyes megfejtés 
megpaprikásitottalanitott
d__t_r_


----------



## makipoc (2009 Május 6)

diótörő
k-nz-rvb-nt-


----------



## cspaula (2009 Május 6)

konzervbontó
t l l sz kr ny


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 6)

*hi*

tálalószekrény
sz_lt_rk_p


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 6)

széltérkép

r_p_r_kt_r


----------



## tigrislo (2009 Május 6)

réparaktár
p_nc_l_ _t_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Május 6)

páncélautó
r_z_b_z_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 6)

páncélautó
t_nkcs_pd_


----------



## babi45 (2009 Május 6)

tankcsapda
_sz_v_rs_ny


----------



## petzso (2009 Május 6)

tankcsapda

r_bb_nt_s


----------



## Urev (2009 Május 6)

*robbantás*


----------



## Urev (2009 Május 6)

*g_szt_ny_f_*


----------



## babi45 (2009 Május 6)

gesztenyefa
b_ld_gs_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 6)

boldogság
h_t_l_mv_gy


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 6)

hatalomvágy

g_r_bly_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)

gereblye

k-rt-szk-d-s


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 6)

kertészkedés

p_l_cs_nt_z_


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 6)

palacsintázó

cs_mp_v_g_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 6)

csempevágó

k-z-sz-rsz-m-k


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 7)

kéziszerszámok

r_k_tt*sz_kny_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 7)

rakott szoknya

_g_t__n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 7)

égetően(?)

h_ll_d_kgy_jt_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 7)

hulladékgyüjtés

sz_l_kt_v_n*j_


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 7)

szelektíven*jó

k_k_s*__t_


----------



## csgzsuzsa (2009 Május 7)

kukás autó
k_r_l_b_


----------



## csgzsuzsa (2009 Május 7)

karalábé
_n_k_sk_nyv


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 7)

énekeskönyv
f_l_m_lk_d_


----------



## afrodita88 (2009 Május 7)

felemelkedő
k_r_kp_r_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 7)

\\m/:656:://:kerékpárat
h_gyr_l l_


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 7)

hegyről le

_d_.f_l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 7)

oda fel

n_h_z*l_nn_


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 7)

nehéz lenne

l_nc. n_lk_l


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 7)

lánc nélkül

g_g_g


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 7)

gágog

k-tt-f-z-t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 7)

kottafüzet
v_g_p_r_:9::9:


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 8)

vígopera

__lh_rf_ :8:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 8)

eolhárfa

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 8)

szélmalom
sz_l_m_nf_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 8)

szelemenfa (?)

b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## apolika (2009 Május 8)

_babérkoszorú_

_k.nyvv.zsg.l_.


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 8)

könyvvizsgáló

b_nkr_bl_


----------



## Ebaba (2009 Május 8)

bankrabló
j.t.ksz.nv.d.ly


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 8)

játékszenvedély

p_k_rp_rt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 8)

pokerparti

k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 8)

keresztrejtvény

v_ll_m_sm_g_ll_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 8)

villamosmegálló

_h_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 8)

villamosmegálló

f_ld_l_tt_v_s_t


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 8)

földalattivasút
n_gy_sm_tr_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 8)

négyesmetró

_tm_gy*m_r?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 8)

vilamosmegállo

uhu

p_r_sp_p_cs


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 8)

pirospipacs
t_nk_nyvk__d_


----------



## tejszinhab (2009 Május 8)

tankönyvkiadó
v_zsg__d_sz_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 8)

vizsgaidőszak

b_ll_g_s_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 8)

ballagások
k_nyvk_k_c


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Könyvkukac
H_p_r_kt_v


----------



## aranyhal0226 (2009 Május 8)

könyvkukac
c_mb_r_csk_m


----------



## aranyhal0226 (2009 Május 8)

hiperaktív
c_mb_r_csk_m


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

cimborácskám
H_ll_ v_r_gsz_r_m


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 8)

Hulló virágszirom
v_rr_h_ll_ k_csk_f_


----------



## aranyhal0226 (2009 Május 8)

vérrehullókecskefű / de ez igazából vérrehulló fecskefű  /

f_ls_r_k_zt_tn_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 9)

ballagások
ballagósok

_x_ls_v


----------



## zsukovcs (2009 Május 9)

oxálsav
t_z_g_p


----------



## tejszinhab (2009 Május 9)

tűzőgép
h_nt_sz_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 9)

hintaszék

dr_gcs_mp_sz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 9)

drogcsempész

b_nt_t_nd_!


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 9)

büntetendő!
h_r_d_st_chn_k_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 9)

hiradástechnika

p_tr_nc_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 9)

petrence

T_ld_*M_kl_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 9)

hegyekel írta:


> petrence
> 
> T_ld_*M_kl_s


Toldi Mikós
-r-pr-b-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 9)

erőpróba
k_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 9)

katalizátor

l_v_g_f_lt_r:444:


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 9)

levegőfilter /légszűrő/

k_rd_nt_ng_ly


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 9)

kardántengely

cs_cs_b_gy_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 9)

csecsebogyó
m_sz_rsz_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 9)

maszörszék?

t_v_r_ny_t_
:22::444:


----------



## Syssy (2009 Május 9)

távirányító?

f_n_k_tl_n


----------



## Musztáng (2009 Május 9)

feneketlen
_l_ph_lyz_t


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Május 9)

alaphelyzet

-rt-lm-tl-n


----------



## Syssy (2009 Május 9)

ártalmatlan

b_b_j_s


----------



## ancsymancsi (2009 Május 9)

bebújás?

k_sz_mí_ha_ó


----------



## susan.red (2009 Május 9)

kiszámítható?

j-p-f-s-g


----------



## Syssy (2009 Május 9)

jópofaság

t_l_k_b_t


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 10)

télikabát

t_tt_t_tt


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 10)

tettetett

_k_r_t_s


----------



## syl751209 (2009 Május 10)

tettetett?
f_l_dt_t


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 10)

feledtet
_sv_ny_k


----------



## csgzs (2009 Május 10)

ásványok

sz_r_t_t


----------



## atem (2009 Május 10)

repülögép
g_ü_ö_c_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 10)

gyümölcs

c_nt_rm_k


----------



## kothenczg (2009 Május 10)

centérmék
f_lh_z_d_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 10)

felhúzódik

_*sz_kny_d?


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 10)

tettetett
v_r_zs_ cs_t


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 10)

varázsecset

m_gk_p_szt_s_t_l_n_tt_th_tn_l_k


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 10)

megkáposztásítalaníttathatnálak
k_v_tk_z_k


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 10)

következik

t_rl_h_nt_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 10)

tarlóhántás
s_l_km_t_r


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 10)

salakmotor


----------



## BrettSinclair (2009 Május 11)

salakmotor
h_ngsz_r_kn_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 11)

hangszereknek

l_._nyk_r_s


----------



## dwoja (2009 Május 11)

leánykérés
sz_tf_ly_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 11)

szétfolyat
_._d_nc_._


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 11)

*judit* írta:


> szétfolyat
> _._d_nc_._


Nem hiányzik egy betűhely véletlenül? (akkor lehetne:audiencia)


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 11)

Védencem


----------



## Rucskadani (2009 Május 11)

mivel nincs uj megfejtendő ezért alkotok én egyet ) 

P_pr_k_skr_mpl_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 11)

Paprikáskrumpli

P_r__n_z_s


----------



## gospelradio (2009 Május 12)

*igen*



hegyekel írta:


> Nem hiányzik egy betűhely véletlenül? (akkor lehetne:audiencia)


 
csak ez lehet a megoldás, igazad van.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 12)

brekeke6 írta:


> Paprikáskrumpli
> 
> P_r__n_z_s


 

paraine*s*is

_nt_l_m


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 12)

intelem (vagy *cím* esetén: Intelem...)

K_lcs_ _*K_lm_ nh_z


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 12)

Kölcsey Kálmánhoz
_rn_m_nt_k_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 12)

*judit* írta:


> Kölcsey Kálmánhoz
> _rn_m_nt_k_


ornamentika

R-k-cz-*h-dn-gy-


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

Rákoczi hadnagya
Z-n-t-* F-r-n-c


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 12)

Zenthe Ferenc
_lk_dv_tl_n_t


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

Elkedvetlenít
m-b-j-d


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 12)

mibajod
g__gr_f__


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 12)

geográfia

r_g_l_v_s


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 12)

raguleves


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 12)

Hoppá, elmaradt a szó

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

??????
t-k-l-ty


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

Mici75 írta:


> Hoppá, elmaradt a szó
> 
> gy_rm_kl_ncf_


Gyermekláncfű


----------



## zanda (2009 Május 12)

gyermekláncfű

v_r_zsf_v_l_


----------



## Rezvirag (2009 Május 12)

repülőgép


----------



## Rezvirag (2009 Május 12)

repülőgép

s_ jtt_rt_


----------



## Kirke7 (2009 Május 12)

sajttartó
m_kr_nc_s


----------



## Manykó (2009 Május 12)

makrancos
k_l_m_r_s


----------



## Manykó (2009 Május 12)

kalamáris
e_u_a_t_k


----------



## Manykó (2009 Május 12)

ebugatták
a_a_y_i_á_o_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 13)

aranyvirágok

v_mb_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

brekeke6 írta:


> aranyvirágok
> 
> v_mb_t


 
vombat (?)


_rsz_ny_s_k


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 13)

erszényesek

k_tl_k_ _k


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 13)

kétlakiak

cs_cs_r_b_rs_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

csicseriborsós

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 13)

békalencse

b_rd_l_k


----------



## ashwa (2009 Május 13)

bordalok
v_rr_g_p


----------



## roid (2009 Május 13)

varrógép
i_zl_l_bi_b_c_ka


----------



## yasmine (2009 Május 13)

varrogép
_ngy_lb_gy_r_


----------



## ashwa (2009 Május 13)

angyalbögyörö
b_k_p_t_


----------



## harmadik (2009 Május 13)

bekapete
t_r_lm_d_r


----------



## roid (2009 Május 13)

turulmadár
m_m_z_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

mimóza

n_b_ntsv_r_g


----------



## harmadik (2009 Május 13)

nebantsvirag
t_v_r_zs_


----------



## ashwa (2009 Május 13)

tavirozsa
_mb_rk_


----------



## ashwa (2009 Május 13)

emberke
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

kalamajka


n_gyk_p_s_g


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 13)

nagyképűség 
t-l-g-k-r-k-


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 13)

nagyképűség

p_k_lk_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 13)

roid írta:


> varrógép
> i_zl_l_bi_b_c_ka



izlelőbimbócska
l_ncs_l_ny


----------



## freddie1967 (2009 Május 13)

lencsilány
p_szt_r_r_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 13)

pásztoróra

p_tt_n_ty_


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 13)

pásztoróra

m_rl_gh_nt_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 13)

pattantyú
sz_rny_st_k_ny


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 13)

mérleghinta
_ssz_k_cs_nt


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 13)

összekacsint
_r__sk_r_k


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 13)

óriáskerék
p_nt_ll_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

pantalló

f_rr_n_dr_g


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 13)

forrónadrág
zs_b_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 13)

zsebóra
_lk_s_r_d_tt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

elkeseredett

f_l * _ * f_jj_l !


----------



## szamoca75 (2009 Május 13)

elkeseredett
k_r_k_gy_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> elkeseredett
> 
> f_l * _ * f_jj_l !



fel a fejjel!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

*judit* írta:


> fel a fejjel!


 
És a feladat ?


f_gy_lm_s_bb_n !


----------



## Fargopot (2009 Május 13)

figyelmesebben

p_n_l_


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 13)

figyelmesebben 

r_tt_nh_t_tl_n-ez igazan nem nehez


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Május 13)

bár egy t betű kimaradt szerintem
rettenthetetlen
k-m-r-d-s


----------



## MateuszRex (2009 Május 13)

kimaradás

m_gf_jth_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

megfejthető

g_rd_ _sz_ * cs_m_


----------



## jubena (2009 Május 13)

repülőgép
-lm-t-rt-



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> megfejthető
> 
> g_rd_ _sz_ * cs_m_


 gordiuszi csomó

j-tsz-t-r


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 13)

játszótér
_ssz_f_gg_s


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 13)

k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 13)

kelkáposztafőzelék
v_ll_m_s m_g_ll_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 13)

villamosmegálló
sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 14)

szellemjárás

p_ny_k_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 14)

panyókára

h_sz_r_k


----------



## szamoca75 (2009 Május 14)

hószórók
l_mp__rny_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 14)

szamoca75 írta:


> hószórók
> l_mp__rny_k


 
Ez _huszárok _akart lenni, de így is jó.



lámpaernyők


n_pf_ltt_v_k_nys_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 14)

napfolttevékenység

t_l_H_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 14)

telehold


r_m_nt_k_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 14)

romantika

_gy_gy__n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 14)

együgyűen (?)


n_ _ v_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 14)

naívitás

k_ts_g_s


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 14)

kétséges
sz_h_szn_l_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 14)

szóhasználat

m_k_sk_r_k


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 14)

mókuskerék

h_ng_r_sz_b_lyz_


----------



## slidy (2009 Május 14)

hangerőszabályzó

k_r_nd_l__d_


----------



## apolika (2009 Május 14)

_kirándulóidő

m.gf.jth.t.tl.n
_


----------



## slidy (2009 Május 14)

megfejthetetlen

b_zt_s_t_s_ _gyn_k


----------



## julcsi18 (2009 Május 14)

biztosítási ügynök

h_h_t_tl_n_k


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 14)

hihetetlenek
k_t_c_b_g_rk_


----------



## slidy (2009 Május 14)

katicabogárka

k_cs_cs_b_


----------



## julcsi18 (2009 Május 14)

kicsicsibe
v_l_sz_n_l_g


----------



## julcsi18 (2009 Május 14)

valószinüleg
_gy_d_l


----------



## julcsi18 (2009 Május 14)

egyedül
t_l_n


----------



## Fargopot (2009 Május 14)

télen
k_h_zz_


----------



## zsupszy (2009 Május 14)

kihúzza
f_lk_t_


----------



## julcsi18 (2009 Május 14)

felköti
g_nd_l_t


----------



## Fargopot (2009 Május 14)

gondolat
_lsz_l_t


----------



## julcsi18 (2009 Május 14)

álszelet
n_m_t_d_m


----------



## Zselyke25 (2009 Május 14)

nemetudom
j_ll_h_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

jóllehet?

_n*s_*t_d_m


----------



## Zselyke25 (2009 Május 14)

igen a jóllehet az jó volt ))

én se tudom
gr_f_t c_r_z_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

grafitceruza

n_pf_ny


----------



## Zselyke25 (2009 Május 14)

napfény
_lk_ny_t


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 14)

alkonyat
t_vá_o_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

Zselyke25 írta:


> napfény
> _lk_ny_t



alkonyat

m_g_nh_ngz_k


----------



## Zselyke25 (2009 Május 14)

magánhangzók
V_r_g_sk_r_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 14)

virágoskert
t_vá_o_


----------



## Zselyke25 (2009 Május 14)

tóváros
m_s_s_ön_v


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 14)

meséskönyv
K_k_r_c_ J_ncs_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 14)

KukoricaJancsi
s_ín_á_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 14)

színház
k_tl_sty_k


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 14)

kotlóstyúk
v_rá_o_k_r_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 14)

virágoskert
t_v_r_zs_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 14)

tavirózsa
t_kö_to_á_


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 14)

tükörtöjás

s_lt*v_rsl_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 14)

sült virsli
k_po_zt_s_o__a


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 14)

káposztáskocka

_nt_llg_nc__h_ny_d_s


----------



## gozsosz (2009 Május 14)

intelligenciahányados
_l_ktr_m_s _r_g_p


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 14)

gozsosz írta:


> intelligenciahányados
> _l_ktr_m_s _r_g_p


elektromoserőgép?

n-psz-b-ds-g


----------



## gozsosz (2009 Május 14)

elektromosírógép 
népszabadság
_ng_rsz_g_ny k_rny_z_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 14)

ingerszegény környezet

k_nyvt_rl_t_g_t_s


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 14)

ingerszegény környezet

sz_mb_l_


----------



## aranyhal0226 (2009 Május 14)

könyvtárlátogatás
_ _ a_ _ _i_á_á_


----------



## gozsosz (2009 Május 14)

nyakkivágás
k_r_s_s


----------



## gozsosz (2009 Május 14)

Bocs, most látom, hogy egy karakterrel nem stimmel.
stabilizálás


----------



## zsandilla (2009 Május 14)

keresés
k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## gvn (2009 Május 14)

zsandilla írta:


> keresés
> k_rm_nyk_r_k



kormánykerék

t_l_lk_


----------



## zsandilla (2009 Május 14)

találka
j_gyz_tf_z_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 14)

jegyzetfüzet

_ml_k_zt_t_


----------



## zsandilla (2009 Május 14)

emlékeztető
sz_b_rp_rk


----------



## kokojumbo (2009 Május 14)

szoborpark
b_sz_rk_nysz_mb_t


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 14)

Szoborpark
_s_m_nyt_l_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

boszorkányszombat
eseménytelen

_s_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 14)

kokojumbo írta:


> szoborpark
> b_sz_rk_nysz_mb_t


boszorkányszombat
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 14)

Boszorkány szombat
szemtelen
v-sz-k-d


----------



## zsandilla (2009 Május 14)

feketelovas
esés, ásás

f_kv_t_m_sz


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 14)

fekvőtámasz
r_g_f_t_y


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 14)

fekvőtámasz
sz-l-k-r-


----------



## kokojumbo (2009 Május 14)

szőlőkaró
b_l_g_b_ly_d_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 14)

belegabalyodás

R_G_F_T_Y


----------



## zsandilla (2009 Május 14)

rigófütty
belegabalyodás

sz_lm_k_z_l


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 14)

Rigófütty 
k-n-r-


----------



## kokojumbo (2009 Május 14)

rigófütty
h_nt_s_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

szalmakazal, kanári, hentesárú

j_k*v_gyt_k!


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 14)

Jók vagytok 
r-v-szd


----------



## zsandilla (2009 Május 14)

jók vagytok!

b_rm_v_ss_g


----------



## kokojumbo (2009 Május 14)

Noci87 írta:


> szalmakazal, kanári, hentesárú
> 
> j_k*v_gyt_k!


 
 én ezt félreértettem, de most esett csak le.

"jók vagytok"

k_c_f_nt_s

Követhetetlen... Gyorsak vagytok!! Ameddigre elmegy a válaszom, addigra már 3 másik is előttem van 

Remélem, hogy ez nem reklám: nézzetek be ide is, ha érdekel valakit. 

Idézek - de honnan, miből? Csak magyar szerzőktől!!!


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 14)

kacifántos

_r_ny_s_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

aranyesô

l_bd_r_zs_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 14)

bőrművesség
labdarózsa
zs_n_k_pz_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 14)

zseniképző

cs-d-gy-r-k-k


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 14)

csodagyerekek

m__lk_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 15)

műalkotás
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 15)

feketeleves

sz_r_lv_ny


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 15)

szerelvény
_d_tt_r_l_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 15)

adattároló

p_p_l_c__


----------



## szgdalone (2009 Május 15)

repülögép


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 15)

casey02 írta:


> adattároló
> 
> p_p_l_c__


 

populáció


r_g_n_r_l_d_s


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

regenerálódás
s_e_fü__s


----------



## Mici75 (2009 Május 15)

szemfüles

k_r_szt_s*p_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 15)

keresztespók


h_l_sz_v_s


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

hálószövés
t_k_s-m__os


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 15)

tökös-mákos

k_k_r_c_ * g_nc_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

kukorica gence
r_l_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 15)

juhi49 írta:


> kukorica gence
> r_l_t_s


 
nem gence: *ganca*


rálátás


p_n_r_m_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

panoráma
G__g_h_v_z


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 15)

panoráma

k_v_tk_z_tl_n_l


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

következetlenül
G__g_h_v_z


----------



## erika7302 (2009 Május 15)

*szókirakó*

jó játékot mindenkinek.

t_r_l_t_k_pv_s_l_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

területiképviselő
G__g_h_v_z


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 15)

Galgahévíz
gy_r_m_kl_ncf_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 15)

gyermekláncfű

cs_rsz_m_rc_


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 15)

cserszömörce
v_l_g__a


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 15)

világ fia

_án__r_m


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 15)

Banya rém
cs-ny-_m-b-r


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 15)

bányarém
t_ _d_l_t_n


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 15)

teadélután

k__tl_ns_g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 15)

csúnyaember

k_l_m_j_k_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 16)

KonTiki írta:


> teadélután
> 
> k__tl_ns_g



kietlenség
kalamajka? /így egy betűvel kevesebb/
_mb_r_ml_k_z_t*_t_


----------



## Manuta (2009 Május 16)

emberemlékezet óta

_mb_r_lt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

emberöltő

f_ldt_rt_n_t


----------



## aranyhal0226 (2009 Május 16)

földtörténet
_lk_dv_tl_n_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

elkedvetlenítő


f_l_z_f_ _


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 16)

filozófia
r_n_c_r_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

rinocérosz

_l_ * k_v_l_t


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 16)

élő kövület

sz-l-kt-v h-ll-d-k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 16)

szelektív hulladék
_t_lk_z


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 16)

Etelköz

_ _ncs_r_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

ioncserélő

_n_ _ nok


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 16)

anionok

k_t_ _n_k


----------



## dolby (2009 Május 16)

kationok

_sl _ _ yek


----------



## lepankbe (2009 Május 16)

őslények
v_rr_d_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 16)

varroda

s_bv_rr_s


----------



## micycica (2009 Május 16)

sebvarrás

k_gy_b_r


----------



## tarneandi (2009 Május 16)

kígyóbőr

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

számológép
k_ny_rs_t_s


----------



## tarneandi (2009 Május 16)

kenyérsütés

c_m_s_v_g


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

cumisüveg
m_n_d_kh_z


----------



## tarneandi (2009 Május 16)

menedékház

b_szm_n_tr_nd


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

buszmenetrend
_rh_j_z_s


----------



## tarneandi (2009 Május 16)

űrhajózás

cs_rk_p_rk_lt


----------



## dolby (2009 Május 16)

csirkepörkölt

_i_ _sp_p_i_a


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

pirospaprika
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 16)

naplemente

v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

vándorcirkusz
v_d_szl_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 16)

vadászles

h_sb_sz_l_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

hasbeszélő
B_ny_szb_k_


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 16)

bányászbéka

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

porondmester
l_g_rv_ny


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 16)

légörvény

v_l_g_t_st_chn_k_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

világítástechnika
t_ng_r_h_j_z_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 16)

tengerhajózás

c_rk_sz__l__d_s


----------



## NyCica (2009 Május 16)

cirkuszelőadás
_ll_t_sm_r_t


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 16)

állatismeret

sz_mt_n


----------



## jubena (2009 Május 16)

számtan

k-r-k-p-r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

számtan
l_g_rv_ny


----------



## jubena (2009 Május 16)

légörvény

h-ll-cs-ll-g


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 16)

hullócsillag
p__o_p_c_i


----------



## lepankbe (2009 Május 16)

Kedves Juhi!

Ezt én nem igazán....
...de lehet velem van vmi baj...

valaki segítsen, légyszi-légyszi
köszi


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 16)

pirospacsi

t__t_l_g__


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

tautológia

a_n_l_t_k_s


----------



## Judit100 (2009 Május 16)

analitikus


----------



## Judit100 (2009 Május 16)

analitikus
-gy-pt-l-g-s


----------



## Beksinski (2009 Május 16)

egyiptológus
l_ny_g_z_v_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

egyiptológus
l_bd_r_g_


----------



## Judit100 (2009 Május 16)

labdarugó
-zl-tv-z-t-h-ly-tt-s


----------



## monad (2009 Május 16)

üzletvezetőhelyettes
_mp_r__kr_t_c_zm_s


----------



## VManna (2009 Május 16)

empiriokriticizmus
_mpr_ssz__n_zm_s


----------



## Syssy (2009 Május 16)

impresszionizmus

k_v_lts_g


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 16)

kiváltság
_r_t_z_s


----------



## Judit100 (2009 Május 16)

űrutazás
h-ldr-k-t-


----------



## tess64 (2009 Május 16)

holdrakéta
b_ly_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

bélyeggyüjtemény

r_tk_s_g_k


----------



## BogiSz (2009 Május 16)

ritkaságok
g_r_zd_lk_d_k


----------



## tess64 (2009 Május 16)

garázdálkodók
k_mp_t_nc__m_r_s


----------



## BogiSz (2009 Május 16)

kompetenciamérés (pedagógus vagyok)
m_n_s_gb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## tess64 (2009 Május 16)

minőségbiztosítás
k_mpr_ssz_r_ll_m_s


----------



## BogiSz (2009 Május 16)

kompresszorállomás
p_nt_g_nd_d_k__d_r


----------



## tess64 (2009 Május 16)

pentagondodekaéder
G_rg_ly__g_rny_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 17)

Gergelyiugornya

sz_mb_l_


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 17)

Szembelő
f-lt-k-r-d-tt


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 17)

feltekeredett
_rt_r_st_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 17)

űrtúrista / /


_r_t_z_s


----------



## tess64 (2009 Május 17)

űrutazás
_r_m_t_t_


----------



## manu2 (2009 Május 17)

óramutató

_r_d_l_mt_rt_n_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 17)

irodalomtörténet
_l_kn_s_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 17)

elaknásít

k_gy_tl_nk_d_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 17)

kegyetlenkedés
_._t_n_z_._


----------



## Yudit (2009 Május 17)

jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Yudit (2009 Május 17)

eutanázia

_ngy_lk_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 17)

angyalka
_n_v_rz_m


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 17)

UNIVERZUM

_r_szh_gy_sz_lv_p_l_nk_(ez inkabb mifelenk erdelyben ismertebb de mondjuk a p_l_nk_ ez nem nehez.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 17)

oroszhegyiszilvapálinka?
_r__sk_r_k


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 17)

óriáskerék

h_sny_lm_r_gy-gy_ll_d_s


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 17)

Hasnyálmirigy-gyulladás 
sz-vr-tm-sz-v-r


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 17)

szívritmuszavar

t_r_m_v_lt_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 18)

brekeke6 írta:


> szívritmuszavar
> 
> t_r_m_v_lt_z_s


 valamilyen változás...


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 18)

lépjünk tovább...

n_h_zs_g_
f_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 18)

nehézségi fok

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 18)

bazsarózsa
c_kl_m_n


----------



## aboglar (2009 Május 18)

ciklámen
k_k_rcs_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 18)

kökörcsin

t_l_p_nf_


----------



## bilon81 (2009 Május 18)

tulipánfa
m_gn_l_ _


----------



## aboglar (2009 Május 18)

magnólia
m_lyv_


----------



## dmarika (2009 Május 18)

mályva
r_b_k


----------



## javja (2009 Május 18)

rabok
k_n__l_j


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 18)

kenőolaj

z_gysz_v_tty_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 18)

Wulfi írta:


> valamilyen változás...



t_r_m_v_lt_z_s = terimeváltozás


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

zagyszivattyú
k_k_r_c_m_l_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

kukoricamálé
h_z_ss_gk_t_s


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

házasságkötés
k_mp_szt_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 18)

komposztáló
b_mb_r__d_


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

bombariadó
m_zs_r


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 18)

Mozsár
K-ty--l-d-l


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

kutyaeledel
c_kl_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 18)

céklalé
m_j_mp_r_d_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 18)

majomparádé
c_rk_sz
:33::twisted:


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

cirkusz
_m_m_l_m


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

imamalom
z_r_nd_k_t


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

zarándokút
_lm_f_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

almafa
_g_h_b_r_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 18)

égiháború

_zt h_tt_m, h_gy cs_ll_mp_l_, p_d_g cs_k a p_ll_m cs_l_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

azt hittem,hogy csillám pala,pedig csak a pillám csala 
p_r_s p_nt


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 18)

piros pánt
_gr_sb_k_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

egresbokor
sz_lm_l_m


----------



## deahnid (2009 Május 18)

szélmalom
m_ch_n_k_


----------



## balogh23 (2009 Május 18)

mechanika
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 19)

matematika

m_s_df_j_ _ll_pt_k_s _nt_gr_l


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 19)

másodfajú elliptikus integrál
_k_st_j_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 19)

okostojás
cs_ll_g_s* _t_s


----------



## szvat (2009 Május 19)

csillagos ötös
m__t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 19)

miért
_*m_gf_jt_s_rt


----------



## ngkgy (2009 Május 19)

a megfejtésért


----------



## ngkgy (2009 Május 19)

sz_nh_z_*k_ty_


----------



## benzsofi (2009 Május 19)

színházi kutya 

h_t_l_mv_gy


----------



## edke19X (2009 Május 19)

hatalomvágy

d_zo_i_ib_-nu_l_in_av


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 19)

dezoxiribonukleinsav

a szabály szerint itt csak mássalhangzókat adunk meg...

sz_b_lysz_r_s_g


----------



## monad (2009 Május 19)

szabályszerűség

_n_h_t_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 19)

önthető (?)

m_rh_r_p_ t_rt_l_k_ l_ng_kn_k l_tt m_rt_l_k_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 19)

márharapó tartaléklángoknak lett martaléka
n_gy_n f_rf_ng_s


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 19)

anlikar írta:


> márharapó tartaléklángoknak lett martaléka
> n_gy_n f_rf_ng_s



nagyon furfangos

cs_t_rt_kr_ ny_ t_r t_kr_

( A megoldás egyébként ez volt:

_marharépa tartaléka lángoknak lett martaléka_ )


----------



## kicsidia (2009 Május 20)

repülőgép
c_p_f_z_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 20)

cipőfűző

_ll_v__l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 20)

ellaviolás
v_r_d_ny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 20)

véredény

_n_t_m_ _


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 20)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> véredény
> 
> _n_t_m_ _


 anatomia
g_gy_g_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 20)

gagyogás
g_r_nt_l_g_._


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 20)

anlikar írta:


> ellaviolás



'alluviális'-ra gondoltam

g_r_nt_l_g_._ 

gerontológia


ny_mny_m


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 20)

nyimnyám ?
k_s_r_d_s


----------



## apolika (2009 Május 20)

_keserédes_

_m.gny.m.r.t.tt_


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 20)

megnyomoritott
t_str_sz_b_tt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 20)

testreszabott

kr_k_d_lb_r
:33::twisted:


----------



## szamoca75 (2009 Május 20)

krokodilbőr
k_mp_t_nc__


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 20)

kompetencia

v_t_tk_z_s:66:


----------



## kkazmer (2009 Május 20)

vitatkozás
p_nk_zsd_ k_r_ly


----------



## kkazmer (2009 Május 20)

pünközsdi király

sz_r_l_m_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 20)

szerelmes

_lv_k_lt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 20)

elvakult
f_rt_lm_s


----------



## bluesophie (2009 Május 20)

förtelmes

m_gb_cs_l


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 20)

megbecsül
sz_k_tl_n


----------



## bluesophie (2009 Május 20)

szokatlan

b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 20)

barátságos
m_lt_s_gt_lj_s


----------



## bluesophie (2009 Május 20)

méltóságteljes

m_gb_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 20)

megbízhatatlan
_sk_v__*m_n_t


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 20)

megbízhatatlan
b_cs_l_t_s


----------



## bluesophie (2009 Május 20)

becsületes

ny_r_g_l_t_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 20)

nyeregalátét

_nd_l_g


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 20)

andalog
gy_r_kn_p


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 20)

gyereknap

gy-m-lcs*s-l-t-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 20)

gyümölcs-saláta

h_sz_n_lv_z_t


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 20)

haszonélvezet

s_t_t_k_k_rt


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 21)

vandorcsillag írta:


> megbízhatatlan
> _sk_v__*m_n_t



esküvői menet


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 21)

_stv_l_dt_m


----------



## linuska (2009 Május 21)

repülőgé
h_B_ST_RT_


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 21)

habostorta
t_l_lk_z_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 21)

találkozó
_nn_p_f_g_d_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

ünnepi fogadás

t_rm_sz_tb_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 21)

természetbarát

sz_k_k_t


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 21)

szokokut

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 21)

Mobiltelefon
s-r-k-h-z


----------



## paulino (2009 Május 21)

mobiltelefon


----------



## paulino (2009 Május 21)

sarokház


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 21)

F-r-d-l-m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 21)

foradalom

h_rcm_z_


----------



## paulino (2009 Május 21)

harcmezo
k_pr_g_ny


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

képregény
br_ss__ _pr_p_cs_ny_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

brassói aprópecsenye

cs_szt_t_tt p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Picur85 (2009 Május 21)

csúsztatott palacsinta

m_l_n__ m_k_r_n_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

milánói makaróni

gy_m_lcsk_cs_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

gyümölcskocsonya
b_r_tf_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 21)

barátfüle

n_m*_s*r_ssz!


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

nem is rossz
_gy_n_r_m


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

egyenáram

f_lv_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

félvezető
_gy_n_s_g


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Május 21)

egyéniség
_rd_kt_l_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

érdektelenség
v_ll_lk_z_k_dv


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

vállalkozókedv

t_n_lm_ny_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

tanulmányozhatatlan
tr_kt_rg_m_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Május 21)

traktorgumi
m_lt_tl_nk_d_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

méltatlankodás

l_t_rts_g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

letörtség
g_m_f_j_ k_l_p_cs


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

gumifejű kalapács

d_k_p_rf_r_sz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Május 21)

dekopírfűrész
_z_rm_st_r


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 21)

ezermester

t_t_sz_rk_z_t


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 21)

repülőgép

-lj-r-s


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 21)

tetőszerkezet

-j-sz-t


----------



## gyorfii (2009 Május 21)

íjászat
c-p-f-z-


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

cipőfűző
g_ty_g_m_


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 21)

gatyagumi

k-nyv-sp-lc


----------



## Hédi71 (2009 Május 21)

könyvespolc
m-b-lt-l-f-n


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 21)

mobiltelefon
v_sd_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 21)

vasderes
_d_t___t_m_t_


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 22)

üdítőautomata

-m-rt-z-c--


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 22)

amortizácio

_l_jp_mp_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 22)

olajpumpa
h_gy_r_m


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

hegyorom

_lm__ll_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 22)

almaillat
r_z_rv_t_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 22)

rezervátum
_nd__nf_n_k:23::77:


----------



## sünbalázs (2009 Május 22)

indiánfőnök

h_gym_l_v_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 22)

hagymaleves

v_d_sp_rk


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 22)

vadaspark

_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## dmarika (2009 Május 22)

agykontroll
k_ty_g_m_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 22)

agykontroll

l_v_g_t_szt_s_g


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 22)

kutyagumi

m_d_t_c__


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 22)

meditáció

__r_b_k


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 22)

aerobik

v_z_r_g_zg_t_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 22)

vezérigazgató

k_v_tk_zt_t_s


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 22)

következtetés

m_n_p_l_l


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 22)

manipulál

j_v_sl_tt_t_l


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

javaslattétel

pr-ssz-k-v-


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 22)

presszókávé

f_lmt_bl_tt_


----------



## sünbalázs (2009 Május 22)

presszókávé

c_tr_mf_


----------



## dmarika (2009 Május 22)

citromfa
b_r_ng_s


----------



## sünbalázs (2009 Május 22)

borongós

c_c_l_gy


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

cecelégy

-ssz-v-nt


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

összevont


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

k_pz_s


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

hajrá kgb )


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

képzés 

-t-h-t-s


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

nem tudom :-( hetihetes??
t_n_f_ly_m


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

t_nf_ly_m (bocsánat, elírtam)


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 22)

tanfolyam

_l_t_s


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 22)

borongós

_ll_n_rz_s


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

ellenőrzés

h_b_tl_n


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 22)

hibátlan

h_b_s


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

korábban: utóhatás, aztán: elütés, 
legutóbb: ellenőrzés

f--t-l-s


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

fiatalos



r-nt-tth-s


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

rántott hús

b-bl-v-s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

rántotthús

t__f_lt_r


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

bableves

p_sz_lyk_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 22)

paszulykaró

t_t_v__ b_b


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

teafilter
korábban: bableves 

cs-m-g-l-s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

Alizka50 írta:


> hibátlan
> 
> h_b_s



habos
hibás


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

paszulykaró

p_ssz_r_z


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

csomagolás (kgb)

_z_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 22)

puszulykaró
eredetileg (tetovoi babra gondoltam)
z_h_ny


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

zuhany

sz-m-v-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 22)

pasziroz 
ozon
p_ll_n_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 22)

szemüveg

k_pk_r_t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 22)

anlikar írta:


> szemüveg
> 
> k_pk_r_t


képkeret

p-r-d-cs-mp-pr-k-


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

képkeret
m-n-k-r


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

paradicsompaprika


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 22)

kbg írta:


> képkeret
> m-n-k-r


manikűr
p-d-k-r


----------



## riicko (2009 Május 22)

kbg írta:


> képkeret
> m-n-k-r


 
manikür
b-lyh-ss-pk-


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

manikűr

t_rt_s_l_m_k


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

_b_rk_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

B.U. írta:


> manikűr
> p-d-k-r



pedikűr


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

bolyhos sapka

d_g_ly


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

riicko írta:


> manikür
> b-lyh-ss-pk-



bolyhossapka


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

tartós elemek

_p_ly


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

BJulianna írta:


> bolyhos sapka
> 
> d_g_ly



dagály


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 22)

BJulianna írta:


> tartós elemek
> 
> _p_ly



apály

c_tr_t


----------



## riicko (2009 Május 22)

BJulianna írta:


> tartós elemek
> 
> _p_ly


 
Apály
n-pl-m-nt-


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

naplemente

_gysz_r_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 22)

BJulianna írta:


> naplemente
> 
> _gysz_r_


egyszerű

p-mp-z-t-s


----------



## riicko (2009 Május 22)

KonTiki írta:


> apály
> 
> c_tr_t


 

citrát?
n-r-ncs


----------



## Ebaba (2009 Május 22)

pompázatos
k-r-s-tl-n


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

pompázatos
k-ncsk-r-s-


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 22)

kbg írta:


> pompázatos
> k-ncsk-r-s-


kincskereső

k-sk-dm-n


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

keresetlen

k_r_s_


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

kisködmön 
z-p-r-s-


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

kisködmön

k_p_cn_


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

záporeső (mindjárt itt lesz) 

z_v_t_r


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

senki nem játszik?


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

zivatar
T-v-d-r


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

Tivadar

_t_z_s


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

utazás
m-g-ld-s


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

megoldás

f_l_dv_ny


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

feladvány
-r-j-nl-t


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

árajánlat

v_l_sz


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

válasz
zs-bk-nd-


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

zsebkendő

v_d_ms_g


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

vidámság
l-k-d-l-m


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

h_jr_-!


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

lakodalom

m_rk_b_


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

hajrá!
k-sz-n-m


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

merkaba
ismét:
k-sz-n-m


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

köszönöm

sz_v_s_n ))


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

szívesen
-ld-s!


----------



## BJulianna (2009 Május 22)

áldás!

b_k_ss_g


----------



## kbg (2009 Május 22)

békesség
k-n-k-l-


----------



## Tücsi29 (2009 Május 22)

kánikula
n-p-z-s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 22)

Napozás
j_gk_h_ly


----------



## riicko (2009 Május 22)

jégkehely
pl-ssm-c-


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 22)

plussmaci


ny-lvt-d-m-ny


----------



## vdp (2009 Május 22)

nyelvtudomány

m_gsz_pp_nt


----------



## tarneandi (2009 Május 22)

megszeppent

t_l_f_nsz_ml_


----------



## vdp (2009 Május 22)

telefonszemle
t_bl_


----------



## lizasmile (2009 Május 22)

elhízás

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kcsilla (2009 Május 22)

vdp írta:


> telefonszemle
> t_bl_



tábla
r_d__t_r


----------



## hajnall86 (2009 Május 22)

számítógép 
b_ng_sz_


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 22)

böngésző
f_l__r_


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Május 23)

falióra
-b--jsz-nt- (település)


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 23)

hali!
Abaújszántó
_rd_kf_sz_t_


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 23)

érdekfeszítő
p-sp-kl-d--ny (település)


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 23)

Püspökladány
t_rk_p_sz_t


----------



## kcsilla (2009 Május 23)

térképészet
s_t_p_p_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 23)

sütőpapír

p_rc_k_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 23)

porcukor
_r_j_nl_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 23)

árajánlat

_zl_t_
h_sz_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 23)

üzleti haszon

r_kt_r f_n_k


----------



## boxerpapa (2009 Május 23)

r-p-l-g-p=repülőgép


----------



## boxerpapa (2009 Május 23)

anlikar írta:


> üzleti haszon
> 
> r_kt_r f_n_k


 

Szerintem raktárfőnök


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 23)

igen raktárfónök
repülögép
_jt__rny_


----------



## kisgesztenye (2009 Május 23)

ejtőernyő

n_ps_t_s


----------



## ludolf (2009 Május 23)

napsütés

sz_csk_v_g_


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 23)

szecskavágó

_th_ng_r


----------



## monus (2009 Május 23)

úthenger

-r- -szt-l


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 23)

író asztal

f_lf_d_z_


----------



## Noeamy (2009 Május 23)

felfedező
f_gh_z


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 23)

fogház
h-zz-sz-l-s


----------



## norka11 (2009 Május 23)

hozzászólás

k-k-r-k-


----------



## Noeamy (2009 Május 23)

hozzászólás
p_ngy_l_p_ttyp_ng


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 23)

pongyolapittypang ?
-z-n-t


----------



## zmrzlna (2009 Május 24)

üzenet
h-rzs-lás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 24)

horzsolás


s_bh_nt_p_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 24)

sebhintőpor
v_d_szl_s


----------



## zmrzlna (2009 Május 24)

vadászles

r_d_rg_m_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 24)

radírgumi

_gy_t_m_
_l_k_sz_t_


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 24)

egyetemi előkészítő

_r_tts_g_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 24)

érettségi

_l_tc_kl_s


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 24)

életciklus (?)

d_pl_m_*m_nk_n_lk_l_s_g


----------



## renasava (2009 Május 24)

diplomamunkanélküliség(?)

f_j_d_l_m


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 24)

fájdalom
k-r-s-k-d-l-m


----------



## renasava (2009 Május 24)

kereskedelem

f_ty_lf_lh_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 24)

fátyolfelhő
(igen, életciklus volt a feladvány)

sz_b_d_d_s
t_v_k_nys_g


----------



## renasava (2009 Május 24)

szabadidős tevékenység

h_ldf_nysz_n_t_


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 24)

Holdfény szonáta

s_t_t_k_k_rt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 24)

Holdfény szonáta
v_r_zsf_v_l_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 24)

anlikar írta:


> Holdfény szonáta
> v_r_zsf_v_l_



varázsfuvola
z_r_nd_kl_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 24)

zarándoklat

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 24)

szabadság

t_ng_rp_rt:98:


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 24)

tengerpart
m_z_sk_l_cs*h_z_k_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 24)

mézeskalács*házikó
cs_cs_r_*b_rs_


----------



## McWics (2009 Május 24)

csicseri borsó
k_n_e_ _a_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 24)

McWics írta:


> csicseri borsó
> k_n_e_ _a_


kendermag?

l-s-sk-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 24)

lósóska
_gy_n_tl_n


----------



## Pancsinelló (2009 Május 24)

egyenetlen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 24)

Pancsinelló írta:


> egyenetlen


 Feladvány????


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 24)

diktafon

r_p_rt_r*m_gn_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 24)

riporter magnó

gy_rs_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 24)

gyorsíró
b_s_b_ll l_bd_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 24)

baseball labda

t_ll_s l_bd_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 24)

tollas labda

m_k_g_ k_csk_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 25)

mekegő kecske

m_k_g_*m_k_k_


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 25)

makogó makákó

h_s_gj_t_l_m


----------



## 3104 (2009 Május 25)

hűségjutalom

b_rs_lm_*s_jt


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 25)

birsalma sajt

l_k_sb_rl_t_*sz_rz_d_s


----------



## szezs (2009 Május 25)

lakásbérleti szerződés

k_ck_sf_l_*ny_l


----------



## Pircsii (2009 Május 25)

kockásfülü nyúl

k_r_nyh_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 25)

kárenyhítés (?)

k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 25)

kormánykerék
b_z_t_bl_


----------



## Janika69 (2009 Május 25)

búzatábla

sztr_cs_t_ll_


----------



## epike (2009 Május 25)

sztracsatella
f_lz_g_s


----------



## ll.tt (2009 Május 25)

felzúgás

m_gy_r_l_k_r


----------



## Rece (2009 Május 25)

mogyorólikör

_d_z_t_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 25)

időzítő
_rh_j_


----------



## Janika69 (2009 Május 25)

bőrhajú

b_rj_m_j


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 25)

borjúmáj
cs_ll_gk_ld_tt


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> időzítő
> _rh_j_



Űrhajó


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> borjúmáj
> cs_ll_gk_ld_tt



csillagküldött ?

dr_m_d_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 26)

dromedár

_gyp_p_ * t_v_


----------



## LILIANIZISZ (2009 Május 26)

egypúpú teve

_gy_pt_m


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

Egyiptom
k_lcs_nh_t_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

kölcsönhatás
m_zl_st_


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

mázlista
b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

baracklekvár
n_gy_n*f_n_m


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

nagyon finom
l_ _nd_r


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

epike írta:


> nagyon finom
> l_ _nd_r



leander

k_zk_v_n_tr_


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

közkívánatra
m_g_nh_ngz_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

magánhangzó
_rd__gy_m_lcs


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> magánhangzó
> _rd__gy_m_lcs



erdeigyümölcs

m_c_m_ck_


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

erdei gyümölcs

_d_g_nv_z_t_


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

micimackó

_d_g_nv_z_t_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

kiselek írta:


> erdei gyümölcs
> 
> _d_g_nv_z_t_




idegenvezető

t_r_st_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

túrista
v_l_g_t_z_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

világutazó

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

számítógép

t_gl_gy_r


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

téglagyár

M_sz_s v_d_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

téglagyár
h_zf_l_k


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

házfalak

k_k_r_cs


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

micimackó
_nt_ll_g_nc_ _


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

meszes vödör

kikerics

_l_s


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

intelligencia

_l_s


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

Bocsánat!
kikerics
_nt_llg_nc_ _


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

inteligencia


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

éles

s_b_sv_n_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 26)

sebesvonat
v_g_nyz_r


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

vágányzár
_l_s


----------



## tnetti (2009 Május 26)

éles

_ll_t_s


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

illatos
_tcs_k_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

vágányzár
b_f_k_cs_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

étcsoki

_d_ss_g


----------



## Lelka (2009 Május 26)

adósság

_ü_ _m_ le


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

Blaxternet írta:


> vágányzár
> b_f_k_cs_




Büfékocsi
cs_m_t_


----------



## Lelka (2009 Május 26)

Csemete
i_at_ _p_c


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 26)

csemete
_m_l_v_ll_s t_rg_nc_


----------



## Szivecske* (2009 Május 26)

emelővillás targonca

t_r_zm_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 26)

éles
v_gd_s_s


----------



## kiselek (2009 Május 26)

vagdosás
_t_nny_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 26)

utánnyomás?
ny_m_r_s_g_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)

nyomorusagos

h-t-lv-szt-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 26)

hitelvesztés

kr_mpl_p_c_l_s:33:


----------



## Macskafi (2009 Május 26)

krumplipucolás?
n_ncs_n_k


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

nincsenek

m_ll_k_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)

mellekes

k-r-t-r-p--


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

valamilyen terápia?


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

kyroterápia

b_t_gl_t_g_t_


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

beteglátogató
b_k_n_ _ls_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

bikinialsó

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

szamárköhögés
f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

függönykarnis
cs_t_b_rd


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

csatabárd
_gym_l_g_t_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

ágymelegítő
p_p_rt_k_rcs


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

papírtekercs
t_ps_


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

tepsi
k_t_m_r_n


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

katamarán
s_t_p_r


----------



## Szilvi4 (2009 Május 26)

sütőpor
k-r-l-b-


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

sütőpor
p_p_cs


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

karalábé
p_r_d_


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

karlábé
pipacs
v_kb_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## hehedada (2009 Május 26)

karalábé
papucs

g_m_i_b_t


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

vakbélgyulladás
s_rv_d_


----------



## epike (2009 Május 26)

sárvédő
d_bp_rg_s


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 26)

dogpergés
m_z_ _m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 27)

múzeum

k_pcs_rn_k


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 27)

kepcsarnok

f-t-t-r-p--


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 27)

fototerápia

r_fl_x_l_g_ _


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

reflexologia

t_rk_ p_ll_ng_
:55:


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 27)

tarkapillango

v-l-gn-z-t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

világnézet
m_csk_gy_k_r


----------



## Optimista (2009 Május 27)

macskagyökér

zs_bsz_m_l_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

zsebszámológép
tr_nszv_szt_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 27)

transzvesztita


h_m_k_z_


----------



## Optimista (2009 Május 27)

homokozó

h_rm_fr_d_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

homokozó

h_j_h_nt_


----------



## zolee-- (2009 Május 27)

hajóhinta

h_m_t_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

hamutartó
k_l_m_r_s


----------



## Optimista (2009 Május 27)

kalamáris

t_t_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

tótágas

sp_ny_lf_l


----------



## Optimista (2009 Május 27)

spanyolfal

_zl_l_b_mb_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

ízlelőbimbó
sz_rv_sh_b_


----------



## Optimista (2009 Május 27)

szarvashiba

_l_f_ntt_m_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

elefánttemető

cs_k_l_d_p_rf_


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


kiss

Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

kozeput írta:


> elefánttemető
> 
> cs_k_l_d_p_rf_


kiss

csokoládéparfé


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

elefánttemető
csokoládéparfé


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

anlikar írta:


> elefánttemető
> csokoládéparfé


És mi az általad betett feladvány?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

túrósrétes
m_nd_l_t_rm_l_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

m_s_f_g_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

mesefigura

sz_ll_r_zs_


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

*Bocs*



kozeput írta:


> elefánttemető
> 
> cs_k_l_d_p_rf_


kiss

csokoládéparfé


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

kozeput írta:


> mesefigura
> 
> sz_ll_r_zs_


kiss

szellőrózsa :656:


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

anlikar írta:


> túrósrétes
> m_nd_l_t_rm_l_k


kiss

mandulatörmelék


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

turosrétes
m_nd_l_t_rm_l_k
(ez még nincs megfejtve)


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

kozeput írta:


> elefánttemető
> 
> cs_k_l_d_p_rf_




csokoládéparfé


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

anlikar írta:


> turosrétes
> m_nd_l_t_rm_l_k
> (ez még nincs megfejtve)




mandulatörmelék


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

:2:

_ng_d_lm_sk_dh_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

engedrlmeskedhetelenségeskedősietőkort
_ly_n n_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

ebbe belefáradtam
cs_n_lj r_v_d_bb sz_v_k_t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 27)

csinálj rövidebb szavakat

R_d*_s*v_n_tk_z_k!!!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

én csak válaszoltam!

p_p_cs


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

anlikar írta:


> engedrlmeskedhetelenségeskedősietőkort
> _ly_n n_ncs



kiss

ilyen nincs


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

anlikar írta:


> én csak válaszoltam!
> 
> p_p_cs



kiss

pipacs


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

:656:

_g_szs_g_dr_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 27)

egészségedre

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

ovineni írta:


> egészségedre
> 
> v_t_rl_v_sz_n





vitorlavászon

_r_sz_rt_rt_

kiss


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 27)

írószertartó

gr_f_tc_r_z_


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

ovineni írta:


> írószertartó
> 
> gr_f_tc_r_z_




kiss

grafitceruza

:4:
K_sk_k_sk_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 27)

Julianna56 írta:


> kiss
> 
> grafitceruza
> 
> ...


kiskakaska?

b-r-tf-l-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

kiskakaska
n_gyk_k_sk_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 27)

grafitceruza 
barátfüle
t_r_scs_sz_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 27)

anlikar írta:


> kiskakaska
> n_gyk_k_sk_


nagykakaska

h-tty-d-l


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 27)

hattyúdal
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Május 27)

mákostészta
m_st_rsz_k_cs


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 27)

mesterszakács
k_kt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 27)

kukta
cs_d_d_kt_r


----------



## eXceed24 (2009 Május 27)

csodadoktor
t_p_t_


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

eXceed24 írta:


> csodadoktor
> t_p_t_






tapéta
:555:

t_rn_c_p_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 27)

tornacipők

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## szamoca75 (2009 Május 27)

galambdúc
_m_nt_l_


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 27)

szamoca75 írta:


> galambdúc
> _m_nt_l_





ementáli

:4:
_l_m_n_ml_tr_

:12:


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 27)

alumuniumlétra
b_ng_sz_


----------



## adamani (2009 Május 27)

böngésző
_n_v_rz_m


----------



## ll.tt (2009 Május 27)

univerzum

f_z__l_g__


----------



## klne2 (2009 Május 27)

univerzum

cs_b_sz


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 27)

csibesz

c-b-rn-t-k-


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 27)

ll.tt írta:


> univerzum
> 
> f_z__l_g__


fiziológia
s_ _ld_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 27)

cibernetica
sóoldat
_lk_v_r_d_k


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Május 27)

elkeveredik

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 27)

képregény
m_s_ _l_k


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Május 27)

mesealak

m_s_b_r


----------



## Sábella (2009 Május 27)

misebor
t_r_d_z_tts_gm_nt_s_t_s


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Május 27)

töredezettségmentesítés

b_ l _ mb _ k _


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Május 27)

bölömbika

b_rt_nt_lt_l_k


----------



## Rusty29 (2009 Május 28)

börtöntöltelék
k_nk_r_nc__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

konkurencia

t_k_rm_nyr_p_


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

takarmányrépa

v_t_sf_rg_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

vetésforgó


m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

mezőgazdaság
sz_n_b_gyl_


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

mezőgazdaság

Ez nehéz lesz, ezért annyit segítek, hogy a mezőgazdasággal kapcsolatos.

_rp_t_rl_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

árpatarló (?)

g_b_n_s_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

gabonasiló

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

szalmiákszesz

gratulálok Zsuzsanna03, árpatarlóra gondoltam.


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

n_ps_t_tt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

Szatvacyla írta:


> szalmiákszesz
> 
> gratulálok Zsuzsanna03, árpatarlóra gondoltam.


 

Köszönöm !


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

Bocs, de már nem

m_r_dh_t_k, 
k_j_l_ntk_z_k.

Sziasztok!


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

passzivitás

d_g_n_l_m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

Szatvacyla írta:


> Bocs, de már nem
> 
> m_r_dh_t_k,
> k_j_l_ntk_z_k.
> ...


 
maradhatok
kijelentkezek.

Viszlát !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

kozeput írta:


> d_g_n_l_m


 

dögunalom

m_g_s * m_ _ rt ?


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

mégis miért?

k_mp_nycs_nd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

kampánycsend

_ngy_nc_rk_sz


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

ingyencirkusz

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

szappanbuborék

sz_m_tl_r_k_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 28)

szemétlerakó
k_t_sztr_f_v_d_l_m


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Május 28)

katasztrófavédelem

_ tl _ z _ r _ s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

útlezárás

p_pr_k_p_l_nt_


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Május 28)

paprikapalánta
útburkolat felújítás

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

kékszirom írta:


> paprikapalánta
> útburkolat felújítás
> 
> sz_r_cs_nd_ _





szerecsendió

kiss

t_pp_nz_sp_p_r

:4:


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

táppénzespapír

m_nk_k_nyv


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Május 28)

munkakönyv

l_gv_d_l_m


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

légvédelem

f_ld_r_t_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 28)

felderítés

t_l_jsz_lv_ny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 28)

tulajszelvény (?)

r_ndsz_r_s_n


----------



## Kashshaptu (2009 Május 28)

talajszelvény
l_szf_l


----------



## Kashshaptu (2009 Május 28)

na ez egyszerre 
akkor: rendszeresen
l_szf_l


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 28)

löszfal
k_p_z_r


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

casey02 írta:


> felderítés
> 
> t_l_jsz_lv_ny





tulajszelvény


k_r_s__m_t


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## nan (2009 Május 28)

kapuzár
_ssz_szt_ns


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

W_ _r_s S_nd_r: B_ b_t_


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

_d_pt_r


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

b_b_h_z


----------



## Fildo (2009 Május 28)

És a megfejtések???

adapter

_n_rg_t_k_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 28)

autó 
keménykalaptartó
b_rk_ny_r_s


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

nan írta:


> kapuzár
> _ssz_szt_ns



Asszisztens


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 28)

Veöres sándor Bobita
adapter
babaház
ekonomikus
p_pr_k_j_ncs_


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

anlikar írta:


> Veöres sándor Bobita
> adapter
> babaház
> ekonomikus
> p_pr_k_j_ncs_


paprikajancsi


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

h_b_l_b_l_zs


----------



## nan (2009 Május 28)

hűbelebalázs
_r_szt_kr_t_


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

c_k_rb_t_g-d_ _t_


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

AgotaRice írta:


> t_ng_r_sz





tangarész



c_p_f_z_k
:kaboom::kaboom:


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

AgotaRice írta:


> k_p_szk_d_k



:9:

kapaszkodik


r_h_m_szt_g_k


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

AgotaRice írta:


> h_b_l_b_l_zs





hübelebalázs

kiss

b_sz_rk_nyt_r


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

AgotaRice írta:


> K_tt_





Kitti


k_l_p_cs_s


----------



## Julianna56 (2009 Május 28)

AgotaRice írta:


> c_k_rb_t_g-d_ _t_


:!:
cukorbetegdiéta
:77:

c_t_szt_t_k_sk_z_l_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 28)

citosztatikuskezelés
p_z_t_v*g_nd_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 28)

pozitivgondolat

r_k_ll_n_ h_rc:33:


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 28)

rákelleni harc
gy_gy_t_f_ny


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## Fildo (2009 Május 28)

Mesekönyv
mobiltelefon
Juhász Gyula: Tiszai hajók

_ll_mh_zt_rt_s


----------



## Fildo (2009 Május 28)

További megfejtések a "feladványrohamból": Vajdaság, könyvtár, Szophoklész: Antigoné

(Új feladványt én most nem adok, az előző még él...)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 28)

Fildo írta:


> _ll_mh_zt_rt_s


 


államháztartás

sz_th_ll_b_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

széthullóban

sz_nkr_nt_lm_cs


----------



## Barbuci (2009 Május 28)

szinkrontolmács

k_z_p_ggy_sz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 28)

Barbuci írta:


> szinkrontolmács
> 
> k_z_p_ggy_sz


kézipoggyász

h-rm-tcs-pp


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 28)

harmatcsepp

v__l_nk_lcs


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 28)

kézipoggyász
v_t_m_ny_sk_rt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Május 28)

veteményeskert

k_lk_p_szt_
:..:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 28)

kozeput írta:


> harmatcsepp
> 
> v__l_nk_lcs


violinkulcs

b-l-nd-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 28)

anlikar írta:


> veteményeskert
> 
> k_lk_p_szt_
> :..:


kelkáposzta

t-kf-z-l-k


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 28)

tokfozelek

t-r-g-mb-c


----------



## AtOsDNS (2009 Május 28)

túrógombóc


----------



## AtOsDNS (2009 Május 28)

m__ny_g fl_k_n


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 28)

Műanyagflakon
k-r-t- m-zs-k-


----------



## AgotaRice (2009 Május 28)

Fildo írta:


> Mesekönyv
> mobiltelefon
> Juhász Gyula: Tiszai hajók
> 
> _ll_mh_zt_rt_s


Államháztartás


----------



## igyongyi (2009 Május 28)

körútimuszika
_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## Deepred (2009 Május 28)

árvalányhaj
_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 28)

útkereszteződés

m__ny_g


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 28)

műanyag

T_sz_*p_rtj_n*b_ll_g_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 29)

Tisza partján ballagok

sz-k-r-d-l-m


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 29)

szakirodalom

pr_f_ssz_r


----------



## AtOsDNS (2009 Május 29)

professzor
b_k_ncs


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 29)

bakancs

m_nk_v_d_lm_ _l__r_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 29)

munkavedelmi eliras

sz-r-ncs-s-t-d


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 29)

szerencsesütid

sp_rt_s_m_ny


----------



## Barbuci (2009 Május 29)

sportesemény

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## gorgy (2009 Május 29)

esthajnalcsillag l-mbk-r-n-


----------



## Barbuci (2009 Május 29)

lombkorona

d_z__r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 29)

dezoxiribonukleinsav
_lm_sz_s_d_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 29)

elmeszesedik

_rf_l


----------



## szorina (2009 Május 29)

érfal
k_pz_l_ _r_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 29)

képzelőerő
_r__sk_r_k


----------



## Barbuci (2009 Május 29)

óriáskerék

z_ldb_rs_ f_z_l_k


----------



## G3Snail (2009 Május 29)

zöldborsófőzelék

k_cs_ny_f_szt_v_l


----------



## Barbuci (2009 Május 29)

kocsonyafesztivál

h_j_cs


----------



## Barbuci (2009 Május 29)

bocs, helyesen: h_j__cs


----------



## artur12 (2009 Május 29)

hajóács
kr_mpl_l_v_s


----------



## G3Snail (2009 Május 29)

krumplileves

c_n_d_h_n


----------



## Baranka16 (2009 Május 29)

G3Snail írta:


> krumplileves
> 
> c_n_d_h_n






CANADAHUN

XD kac-kac-kac-kac.....


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 29)

Baranka16 írta:


> CANADAHUN
> 
> XD kac-kac-kac-kac.....


na és mi a feladványod azon kivül,hogy kac-kac-kac-kac:!:


----------



## epike (2009 Május 29)

k_k_c


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 29)

kukac
_r_l_g_._


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 29)

*judit* írta:


> kukac
> _r_l_g_._


urologia?

o-nk-l-g--


----------



## vananett (2009 Május 29)

onkologia

p_k_rj_t_k_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 29)

pókerjátékos

cs_p_tsz_ll_m


----------



## vananett (2009 Május 29)

csapatszellem

r_k_k_m_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 29)

rókakoma

t_r_st_j_lz_s


----------



## Blaxternet (2009 Május 29)

turistajelzés
sz_v_z_k_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 29)

szavazókör
sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 29)

szódabikarbóna

gy_m_r_g_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 29)

gyomorégés
_v_k_r_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 31)

ivókúra
v_g_t_r__n_s


----------



## zafyr (2009 Május 31)

vegetáriánus
b_r_sp_h_r


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Május 31)

vegetáriánus
l_l_ng_s


----------



## zafyr (2009 Május 31)

lólengés
k_ncs_sl_d_


----------



## perticsp (2009 Május 31)

kincsesláda
k_z_l_bd_


----------



## eszdavi (2009 Május 31)

kézilabda
r_h_ng_ln_


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Május 31)

rohangálni
f_l_m_sk_rl_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 31)

felemáskorlát
cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## oldfield (2009 Május 31)

csigalépcső

_p_rt_rt_


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

epertorta
t_nt_t_rt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Május 31)

tintatartó
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

holdfogyatkozás
gy_f_sk_t_ly_


----------



## Julika49 (2009 Május 31)

repülőgép
k_sz_r_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 31)

köszörűs v. koszorús
gyufaskatulya

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

gondolatolvasó
r_k_t_h_jt_m_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 31)

rakétahajtómű
_n_v_rz_m


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

Univerzum
t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## elekancsa (2009 Május 31)

túrógombóc
kr_mpl_l_v_s


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

krumplileves
b_nd_k_szty_


----------



## Tomix81 (2009 Május 31)

bundakesztyű

f_c_l_bd-


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

focilabda
cs_p_rk_g_mb_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 31)

csiperkegomba

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

napfogyatkozás
m_nd_l_m_t_t


----------



## kata0021 (2009 Május 31)

mandulaműtét
k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Május 31)

keresztrejtvény
zs_g_rf_l_._


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 1)

zsugorfólia

b_v_s_rl_k_cs_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 1)

bevásárlókocsi
_ll_nk_z_l_g


----------



## Nyuszipacsika (2009 Június 1)

ellenkezőleg
l_p_st_t_


----------



## nes12 (2009 Június 1)

lapostetű
b_ld_gs_gh_rm_n


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Június 1)

boldogsághormon
f_rd_l_tsz_mm_r_


----------



## eszdavi (2009 Június 1)

fordulatszámmérő
k_csk_b_k_


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Június 1)

kecskebéka
_rd_gl_k_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 1)

ördöglakat

R_b_k*k_ck_


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Június 1)

Rubik kocka
sz_r_ncs_p_tk_


----------



## kata0021 (2009 Június 1)

szerencsepatkó
h_g_rg_t_g


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Június 1)

hógörgeteg
sz_r_cs_nd_._


----------



## Drenyo (2009 Június 1)

szerecsendió
b_h_cp_r_d_


----------



## ulan (2009 Június 1)

szerecsendal


----------



## bcsakklub (2009 Június 1)

bohócparádé
r_g_szt_sz_l_g


----------



## Drenyo (2009 Június 1)

ragasztószalag
k_t_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 1)

köti, kötő, kuti,Kati, Kató?
v_l_szth_t_


----------



## Drenyo (2009 Június 1)

választható
v_z_lv_l_szt_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 1)

vízelválasztó

n_ps_g_r_s


----------



## Tomix81 (2009 Június 1)

Napsugaras
_z_t_r


----------



## Sz.Csilla (2009 Június 1)

szótár
m_g_s


----------



## andrinda (2009 Június 1)

magas
f_v_r_s


----------



## Alan (2009 Június 1)

főváros
t_l_p_l_s


----------



## Sz.Csilla (2009 Június 1)

település
m_gy_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 1)

megye
_lk_lm_zk_d_


----------



## Dr.hugi (2009 Június 1)

alkalmazkodó
n_psz_r_tl_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 1)

népszerűtlen

_ll_rg_ _


----------



## Sz.Csilla (2009 Június 1)

allergia
b_t_gs_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 1)

betegség
_lr_m_gy


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 1)

ölremegy

h_z_ss_gt_r_s


----------



## katar (2009 Június 1)

ovineni írta:


> ölremegy
> 
> házasságtörés



t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 1)

telefonkönyv

h_r_ss_g_k


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 1)

hírességek

f_l_v_l


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 1)

felível

b_z_k_d_s


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 1)

Bizakodás

_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## adam1592 (2009 Június 1)

ablakpárkány k_sm_csk_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 1)

kismacska

f_gy_l_mf_lk_lt_s


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 1)

kismacska 

p_rk_l_h_z


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 1)

figyelemfelkeltés

r_cs_d_lk_z_k


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 1)

rácsodálkozik

r-ndsz-r-s-t-s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 2)

rendszeresítés?
_lr_nd_z_d_k


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Június 2)

elrendeződik
k_k_rd_z_k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 2)

kikérdezik

_gy_rt_lm_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 2)

egyértelmű
t_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

tehetetlen
p_ll_ng_r


----------



## dorpis (2009 Június 2)

pellengér
_rt_cs_k_


----------



## wasper (2009 Június 2)

árticsoka
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## Gülünce (2009 Június 2)

kalamajka
r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

rendetlenség
k_nyh_f_n_k


----------



## Gülünce (2009 Június 2)

konyhafőnök
_rt_cs_k_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

articsóka
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## Nyuszipacsika (2009 Június 2)

jegesmedve
P_k_mb_r


----------



## Gülünce (2009 Június 2)

pókember
t_r_nt_l_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

tarantula
b_d_g_mb_r


----------



## Gülünce (2009 Június 2)

bádogember
k_z_mb_ss_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

közömbösség
sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## Gülünce (2009 Június 2)

születésnap
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## Nyuszipacsika (2009 Június 2)

feketeleves
s_tt_g


----------



## AtOsDNS (2009 Június 2)

suttog
p_pr_k_


----------



## Fildo (2009 Június 2)

paprika
l_kv_r_s*p_l_cs_n_t_


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

lekváros palacsinta
m_s_b_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 2)

mesebeli

cs_d_sz_p


----------



## giyandeva (2009 Június 2)

csodaszép

v_sszh_ng


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 2)

visszhang
s_h_jt_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 2)

visszhang
B_rm_d_h_r_msz_g


----------



## kisklara3 (2009 Június 2)

Bermudaháromszög

k-v-ncs-s-g


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

kivancsiság
p_tk_lcs


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 2)

pótkulcs

f_ly_m_*k_v_cs


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 2)

pótkulcs

r_pc__l_j


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 2)

folyami kavics

r_pc__l_j


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

repceolaj
f_t_g_n


----------



## moncsi02 (2009 Június 2)

repűlőgép

sz-r-t-l-k


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

szeretlek
k_tl_n


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 2)

katlan
m_r_d_k


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

k_cs_cs_r_ _ml_s


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

gy_r_kn_v_l_s


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

zs_bk_nd_


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

k_m_nyk_l_p


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

kr_mpl__rr


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

h_jk_f_


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

gy_m_lcst__


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

m_csk_f_g_


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

f_l_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

krumpliorr,hajkefe,gyümölcstál
t_r_sz_ny


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

macskafogó, távirányitó,feledhetetlen
k_p_s._ny.


----------



## lead (2009 Június 2)

repülőgép
h_dr_szt_t_k__ ny_m_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 2)

hidrosztatikai nyomás
_rb_r_t_m


----------



## katar (2009 Június 2)

vandorcsillag írta:


> hidrosztatikai nyomás
> _rb_r_t_m


arborétum
_lm_d_z_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 2)

álmodozás
__t_m_nt_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 3)

autómentő
k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 3)

kereskedelem
_d_nt_f_k_c_._


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 3)

identifikáció
sz_c_ _l_z_l


----------



## 3104 (2009 Június 3)

szocializál

_sm_rk_d_k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 3)

ismerkedik
_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 3)

analfabéta
_r_st_d_


----------



## eszdavi (2009 Június 3)

írástudó
l_h_t_s_g_k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 3)

lehetőségek
p_rv_l_szt_s


----------



## alizs (2009 Június 3)

párválasztás
_gy_t_rt_s


----------



## Soucouyant (2009 Június 3)

egyetértés
p_tt_g_t_ttk_k_r_c_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 3)

pattogatott kukorica
V_s_r_sn_m_ny


----------



## Soucouyant (2009 Június 3)

Vásárosnamény
_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## burkaboglarka (2009 Június 3)

analfabéta
gy_gy_t_


----------



## katar (2009 Június 3)

gyógyító
sz_r_t_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 3)

szeretet
h_l_ _d_s


----------



## Soucouyant (2009 Június 3)

hálaadás
_zm_z_s


----------



## [email protected]>--- (2009 Június 3)

*i*zm*o*z*á*s


f*_*ldk*_*r*_*ks*_*g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

földkerekség
sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## Muncsi (2009 Június 3)

szamárlétra
k_f_rk_szh_t_tl_n


----------



## zita71 (2009 Június 3)

kifürkészhetetlen
m_gm_gy_ar_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## katar (2009 Június 3)

megmagyarázhatatlan
_d_._t_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

időutazás
sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 3)

szalmiákszesz

b_ls_f_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

belsőfal
tr_p_zl_m_z


----------



## Muncsi (2009 Június 3)

trapézlemez
m_gt_m_d_tt


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

megtámadott
kr_k_tt_t_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 3)

kozeput írta:


> megtámadott
> kr_k_tt_t_


krikettető?

p-pr-k-skr-mpl-


----------



## KVicus (2009 Június 3)

krikettütő
l_cs_l_k_nn_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

locsolókanna
b_d_g_mb_r


----------



## KVicus (2009 Június 3)

bádogember
b_dz_sz_rp


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

bodzaszörp
t_ny_r_st_lp_s


----------



## KVicus (2009 Június 3)

tenyerestalpas
c_p_k_n_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 3)

cipőkanál
t_km_nyk_lcs


----------



## KVicus (2009 Június 3)

tokmánykulcs
m_n_tm_tsz_


----------



## st3 (2009 Június 3)

menetmetsző
m_l_g_t_l


----------



## guriga80 (2009 Június 3)

melegétel


----------



## guriga80 (2009 Június 3)

f_k_t_ly_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 4)

feketelyuk

_r_ _n * cs_ll_gk_p


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 4)

orion*csillagkép
t_j_t*g_l_x_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 4)

tejút galaxis

_gyh_rty_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 4)

Wulfi írta:


> tejút galaxis
> 
> _gyh_rty_gy_ll_d_s


agyhártyagyulladás

gy-gyf-rd-


----------



## Hard Joe (2009 Június 4)

gyógyfürdő
t-rn-d-


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 4)

tornádó
p_r_tl_n_t_


----------



## Hard Joe (2009 Június 4)

párátlanító
--t-ó-p-ly-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 4)

lehetne "autópálya" is de az jelölés szerint nem jön ki, ITT magánhangzót különben sem adunk meg a feladatban

sz_rz_t_bl_


----------



## calcio15 (2009 Június 4)

szorzótábla
v_g_nyz_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 4)

calcio15 írta:


> szorzótábla
> v_g_nyz_r


vágányzár?

l-v-l-sl-d-


----------



## calcio15 (2009 Június 4)

B.U. írta:


> vágányzár?



aha 

levelesláda
m_rzs_t_lc_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 4)

morzstálca
_rb_r_t_m


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 4)

arborétum

s_ly_mg_b_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 4)

selyemgubó
t_nt_h_l


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 4)

tintahal

_r_kly_


----------



## moncsi02 (2009 Június 4)

ereklye 
r_h_sk_s_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 4)

ruháskosár
k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## moncsi02 (2009 Június 4)

kabalababa

sz_ny_st_rt_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 4)

szenyestarto

m-st-h-gy-rm-k


----------



## Lilloo (2009 Június 4)

mostohagyermek

p-dl-st-r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 4)

padlástér
l_mp_b_r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 4)

lámpabura
d_szm_gy_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 4)

díszmagyar
k_v_ns_gm_s_r


----------



## Noeamy (2009 Június 4)

kívánságműsor
b_z_lm_tl_ns_g_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 4)

bizalmatlansag

sz-v-z-j-g


----------



## sumi (2009 Június 4)

szavazójog

k_ty_f_l_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 4)

kutyafüle (kutyafülü)
b_g_r*_nv_z_ _


----------



## cinko (2009 Június 4)

bogárinvázió
_l_g_d_tl_ns_g


----------



## zsorzsi (2009 Június 4)

elégedetlenség
v_ssz_f_t_s


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 4)

visszafutás
k_r__k_v_rs_ny


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 4)

karaokiverseny
sr_ml_z_n_


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 4)

sramlizene

gr_m_szk_r_ly


----------



## calcio15 (2009 Június 4)

grimaszkirály
fr_ccs_nt_g_p


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 5)

calcio15 írta:


> grimaszkirály
> fr_ccs_nt_g_p


fröccsöntőgép

kr-mp-sz


----------



## Fildo (2009 Június 5)

krampusz

_ _t_m_s_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

autómosó
j_rm_j_v_t_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 5)

Gabetto írta:


> autómosó
> j_rm_j_v_t_


járműjavító

tr-l-b-szv-z-t-


----------



## konyvmoly (2009 Június 5)

trolibuszvezető

-l-m-tt-s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

álomittas
p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 5)

Gabetto írta:


> álomittas
> p_tr_zs_ly_m


petrezselyem

n-r-ncs-sk-cs-


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 5)

narancsos kacsa

-fr-k-- * -l-f-nt


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

afrikai elefánt
_l_ktr_m_s f_gk_f_


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

elektromos fogkefe

c_kkc_kk_lt_s


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 5)

cikkcakköltés

m_kr_f_n_llv_ny


----------



## Piszilvi (2009 Június 5)

mikrofonállvány

j_l_ntk_z_s_ _z_n_s_t_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

jelentkezési azonosító
f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

függönykarnis

n_r_ncsv_r_gm_z


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

narancsvirágméz
t_z_g_pk_p_cs


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

tűzőgépkapocs

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

illatfelhő
sz_k_k_t


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

szökőkút

_b_dsz_n_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

ebédszünet
b_t_k_r_t_s


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

betakarítás

j_lz_f_ny


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 5)

jelzőfény
t_r_nyd_r_


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

toronydaru

t__m_cs_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Június 5)

témacsúcs ?

j_l.l_t_m?


----------



## daffodil (2009 Június 5)

nem jó a válasz, a t után két magánhangzó van.


----------



## Soucouyant (2009 Június 5)

teamécses
b__ld_l_g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 5)

beoldalog
f_n_ttk_l_cs


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 5)

fonottkalács
sz_ny_gt_szt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 5)

szőnyegtisztítás

h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 5)

hurkatöltő
cs_sz_rm_rzs_


----------



## adrienn42 (2009 Június 5)

császármorzsa
_n__n_sz


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 5)

ananász
b_rk_s_v


----------



## Okoscsajszy (2009 Június 5)

borkősav
_l_t_m


----------



## KVicus (2009 Június 5)

életem
_lv_s_


----------



## Okoscsajszy (2009 Június 5)

olvasó
sz_v_csk_m


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 5)

szívecském
t_z_lt_ _ _t_


----------



## Okoscsajszy (2009 Június 5)

tűzoltóautó
sz_r_l_mv_r_g


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 5)

szerelemvirág

t_l_f_nk_b_l


----------



## zsorzsi (2009 Június 5)

telefonkábel
sz_l_d_r_t_s


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 6)

szolidaritás
b_szm_n_tr_nd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 6)

buszmenetrend

f_l_z_f_ _


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 6)

filozófia
k_p_sl_pk_ld_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 6)

képeslapküldés

sz_lg_lt_t_ _p_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 6)

szolgáltatóipar
_t_l_t_d_


----------



## montaser (2009 Június 6)

iteletido
n_ps_t_s


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 6)

napsütés
f_sz_kr_k_


----------



## Dorka1111 (2009 Június 6)

fészekrakó

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## Kriszti25 (2009 Június 6)

Szivárvány
gy-r-k


----------



## Dorka1111 (2009 Június 6)

gyerek

l-l-m-ny-s


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 6)

leleményes
_z_t_r_k_s


----------



## 3104 (2009 Június 6)

ezoterikus

h_r_szk_p


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 6)

3104 írta:


> ezoterikus
> 
> h_r_szk_p


horoszkóp
r-bl-b-nd-


----------



## bihgyu (2009 Június 6)

rablóbanda
t_rp_h_rcs_


----------



## goombooc (2009 Június 6)

törpeharcsa
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## bihgyu (2009 Június 6)

könyvespolc
h_g_d_t_k


----------



## frutella (2009 Június 6)

bihgyu írta:


> könyvespolc
> h_g_d_t_k


hegedűtok

l_p_s_l_m


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 6)

laposelem
k_mp_nycs_nd


----------



## bihgyu (2009 Június 6)

laposelem
_g_r_g


----------



## frutella (2009 Június 6)

ovineni írta:


> laposelem
> k_mp_nycs_nd


kampánycsend

_ll_ts_m_g_t_


----------



## sumi (2009 Június 6)

állatsimogató

_rr_l.j_t._sz_db_?


----------



## Dzsyndzsy (2009 Június 6)

Erről jut eszedbe?

k_s_sk_l_s


----------



## axelos (2009 Június 6)

kisiskolás
m_ndr_g_ly_


----------



## Dzsyndzsy (2009 Június 6)

mandragulya

_tl_t_k


----------



## Muncsi (2009 Június 6)

ötletek
m_r_gt_l_n_t


----------



## Dzsyndzsy (2009 Június 6)

méregtelenít

_r__sk_gy_


----------



## Muncsi (2009 Június 6)

óriáskígyó
t_gr_sb_kf_nc


----------



## Dzsyndzsy (2009 Június 6)

tigrisbukfenc

t_n_l_k_rty_


----------



## Muncsi (2009 Június 6)

tanulókártya

sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## Trisa (2009 Június 7)

szellemidézés

sz_ll__g_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 7)

szállóige


m_nd_v_l_g


----------



## kasy (2009 Június 7)

mondavilág

k_pcs_l_g_m_


----------



## onci (2009 Június 7)

kapcsológumi
h_r_p_f_g_


----------



## kasy (2009 Június 7)

harapófogó

h_l_l_d_l


----------



## gnes (2009 Június 7)

haleledel

t_k_r_t_g_p


----------



## onci (2009 Június 7)

takarítógép
m_csk_c_p_


----------



## kasy (2009 Június 7)

takarítógép

_e_ő__e_é_


----------



## Sieges22 (2009 Június 7)

macskacápa
v_r_g_a_n__ó


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 7)

onci írta:


> takarítógép
> m_csk_c_p_



macskacápa?
macskacipő?

l__rt_k_l_s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 7)

Sieges22 írta:


> macskacápa
> v_r_g_a_n__ó



v_r_gk_ncs_? 

virágkancsó


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 7)

kasy írta:


> takarítógép
> 
> _e_ő__e_é_



t_t_sz_g_s? 

tetőszegés


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 7)

tetőfedés
-csm-nk-


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 7)

ácsmunka
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 7)

Tengeralattjáró
SK-rp--j-gyb-nsz-l-t-tt


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 7)

skorpiójegyben született
r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 7)

cefó írta:


> tetőfedés
> -csm-nk-



t_t_f_d_s nem egyenlő: t_t_sz_g_s, alias _e_ő__e_é_ 

l__rt_k_l_s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 7)

vandorcsillag írta:


> skorpiójegyben született
> r_h_ssz_kr_ny



ruhásszekrény

l__rt_k_l_s


----------



## blacka (2009 Június 7)

leértékelés
c_p_f_z_


----------



## Apes (2009 Június 7)

cipőfüző

-gr-k-t-l


----------



## Demisec (2009 Június 7)

ugrókötél
m_nd_nh_t_


----------



## Ebaba (2009 Június 7)

mindenható
t-vb-sz-l-


----------



## Demisec (2009 Június 7)

távbeszélő
sz_r_t_t


----------



## elmenni (2009 Június 7)

szeretet
sz_g_tk_z


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 7)

szigetkoz


m-rl-gk-p-s


----------



## missphantom (2009 Június 7)

mérlegképes

á_m_d_z_s


----------



## abittera (2009 Június 7)

álmodozás
v-t-t-g-p


----------



## missphantom (2009 Június 7)

vetítőgép
e_ő_r_ő


----------



## elmenni (2009 Június 7)

esőerdő
m_n_k_l_


----------



## lenardka (2009 Június 7)

menekulö

f-k-t--zv-gy


----------



## gmarcsi65 (2009 Június 7)

feketeözvegy
t_r_pj_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 7)

terepjáró
_l_m_nt_l_s


----------



## ERA24 (2009 Június 7)

elementális

v_z_á_l_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 7)

vizuális
l_tv_nyt_rv


----------



## Jeremy Axel (2009 Június 8)

látványterv

gy_z_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 8)

győzelem
sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## macko30 (2009 Június 8)

szalmiákszesz
sz_lh_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 8)

szélhámos
k_k_r_c_cs_h_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 8)

kukoricacsuhé
p_t_f_sz_kgy_ll_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 8)

petefészekgyulladás
sz_lm_zs_k


----------



## weeni2 (2009 Június 8)

szalmazsák
-sv-nyv-z


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 8)

ásványvíz
cs_pl_g_p


----------



## nagyaro (2009 Június 8)

cséplôgép

sz_l_f_rt


----------



## CsKatinka (2009 Június 8)

szőlőfürt

sz_ny_gt_szt_t_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 8)

szőnyegtisztító
_r__sk_r_k


----------



## canadaforum (2009 Június 8)

Mervin írta:


> szerelemvirág
> 
> t_l_f_nk_b_l


 

telefonkábel

k_p_ _g_ n_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 8)

vandorcsillag írta:


> szőnyegtisztító
> _r__sk_r_k



óriáskerék

f_l_k_rp_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 8)

falikárpit
_r_ _ sk_r_k


----------



## lony-g (2009 Június 8)

kidöidözidért
közért


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 8)

b_l_mb_k_


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

bölömbika

_a_jó_k_p_tá__


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 8)

Trécsi írta:


> bölömbika
> 
> _a_jó_k_p_tá__


hajóskapitány

b-b-k-l-ngy-


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 8)

Babakelengye
St-f-r-ng


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 8)

staférung
_lm_sd_r_s


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

stafirung

m_nn_e_z_


----------



## zolsva (2009 Június 8)

mennyegző
t_r_mc_p_


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

teremcipő

a_a_d_lyp_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 8)

akadálypálya
sz_l_g_v_t_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 8)

kozeput írta:


> akadálypálya
> sz_l_g_v_t_


szalagavató

-r-tts-g-


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

szalagavató

p__i_o_l_g_i_


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

érettségi

M_jo_sz_r_t_T


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 8)

Trécsi írta:


> érettségi
> 
> M_jo_sz_r_t_T


majomszeretet

h-jn-lh-s-d-s


----------



## Bonnes (2009 Június 8)

B.U. írta:


> majomszeretet
> 
> h-jn-lh-s-d-s


hajnalhasadás

-mb-r-kn-k


----------



## zolsva (2009 Június 8)

embereknek
h_t_k_nys_g


----------



## zolsva (2009 Június 8)

hatékonyság
g_r_nc_ _l_s


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 8)

hatekonysag

r-nd-tl-ns-g


----------



## zolsva (2009 Június 8)

rendetlenség
k_ _gy_ns_ly_z_tt


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 8)

kiegyensúlyozott
p_r_f_n_m_n


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 8)

parafenomén
k_rty_j_sl_s


----------



## Szilviasi (2009 Június 8)

kártyajóslás


sz_b_t_szt_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 8)

szobatiszta
F_v_s*z_n_k_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 8)

szobatiszta
m_llh_rty_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## ashley25 (2009 Június 8)

fúvószenekar
mellhártyagyulladás

s_kl_


----------



## weeni2 (2009 Június 8)

sikló

r_p_rt_r


----------



## szilvi_92 (2009 Június 8)

repertoár? bár ebben 2 mgh van egymás mellett, de remélem elfogadható 

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 8)

mákosguba
l_k_tl_n*sz_g_t


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

lakatlan sziget

m_sz_i_o


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 9)

moszkito

_lm_l_kv_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

almalekvár
p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## smacilaci (2009 Június 9)

papírzsebkendő
_bl_k_is_t_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

ablaktisztító
k_ny_kt_m_sz


----------



## VManna (2009 Június 9)

könyöktámasz
h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

határidőnapló

b_rg_ny_f_z_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

burgonyafőzelék
h_s_bb_rg_ny_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 9)

hasábburgonya

t_r_nt_lla


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 9)

tarantella
k_m_nys_pr


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

tarantulla
k_ny_k_sm_ggy


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 9)

kéménysepr - ő talán lemaradt?
konyakosmeggy
_d_k_z_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

Gabetto írta:


> tarantulla
> k_ny_k_sm_ggy


 konyakosmeggy
t_m_gsz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 9)

tömegszerencsétlenség
_d_k_z_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

adakozó
k_mp_nycs_nd


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 9)

tömegszerencsétlenség

k_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

kereszteződés
b_v_s_rl_k_zp_nt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 9)

bevásárlóközpont
sz_r_ncs_k_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

szerencsekerék

sz_b__n_s


----------



## Trixi7 (2009 Június 9)

szobainas

é_e_lá_á_


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 9)

éleslátás

t_lj_s_tm_ny


----------



## Trixi7 (2009 Június 9)

teljesítmény

sz_b_b_t_r


----------



## brigikun (2009 Június 9)

szobabútor
k_sk_n_l


----------



## Trixi7 (2009 Június 9)

kiskanál

h_t_sz_k_é__


----------



## brigikun (2009 Június 9)

hűtőszekrény
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 9)

számítógép

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## bence1414 (2009 Június 9)

szerencsejáték

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 9)

számológép

h_tv_nyk_t_v_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

hatványkitevő
sz_b_lys_rt_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

szabálysértés

m_b_t_r_szt_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 9)

műbútorasztalos
k_l_ndv_gy


----------



## AnnieB (2009 Június 9)

kalandvágy
n_pt_r


----------



## moncsi02 (2009 Június 9)

naptár

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## AnnieB (2009 Június 9)

mobiltelefon

g_mk_p_cs


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 9)

mobiltelefon

K_A_P_SZ


----------



## moncsi02 (2009 Június 9)

gémkapocs

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 9)

gémkapocs

s_b_a_asz


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 9)

rénszarvas

L_B_K_K_


----------



## Tonika (2009 Június 9)

libikóka
n_pt_j


----------



## AnnieB (2009 Június 9)

naptej

_l_f_nt


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

elefánt
k_m_r_z_n_k_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 9)

kamarazenekar

g_t_rh_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Június 9)

Szia:..:kiss
gitárhúr

f_g_sk_r_k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

fogaskerék

f_gg_v_s_t


----------



## Lilloo (2009 Június 9)

függővasút

d_bf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

dobfelszerelés
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## Tikva (2009 Június 9)

kerekeskút
ny_l_sz_r_


----------



## csacsi25 (2009 Június 9)

nyilaszaro
f_ny__rd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Június 9)

fenyőerdő
sz_ks_g_ll_p_t


----------



## csacsi25 (2009 Június 9)

szukseallapot
f_ll_bb_z


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Június 9)

fellebbez
h_j_sk_p_t_ny


----------



## csacsi25 (2009 Június 9)

hajoskapitany
k_r_n_l_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 9)

csacsi25 írta:


> hajoskapitany
> k_r_n_l_


karonülő

b-c-b-c-


----------



## pvskfan (2009 Június 9)

bociboci

m_csk_k_p_r_s


----------



## Shinigami84 (2009 Június 9)

macskakaparás

b_v_nd_rl_


----------



## Tonika (2009 Június 9)

bevándorló
l_l_k_b_v_r


----------



## pvskfan (2009 Június 9)

lélekbúvár

sz_m_ly_ sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Tonika (2009 Június 9)

személyi számítógép
p_r_sztb_bl__


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 9)

parasztbiblia(?)

sz_r_k_zt_t_s


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Június 9)

szórakoztatás
z_ng_r_b_ll_nty_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 9)

zongorabillentyű

h_g_d_h_r


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 9)

macskakaparás

n_pk_z_st_b_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 9)

napközis tábor
gy_ngyf_z_s


----------



## Kanako (2009 Június 9)

vandorcsillag írta:


> napközis tábor
> gy_ngyf_z_s




gyöngyfűzés

b_zs_l_k_m


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

Kanako írta:


> gyöngyfűzés
> 
> b_zs_l_k_m


 

bazsalikom

l_l_kv_nd_rl_s


----------



## Kanako (2009 Június 9)

petyka72 írta:


> bazsalikom
> 
> l_l_kv_nd_rl_s




lélekvándorlás


p_l_cs_nt_t_sz_t_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 9)

palacsintatészta

cv_kk_r


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

KonTiki írta:


> palacsintatészta
> 
> cv_kk_r


 

cvikker

s_szt_rm_tt


----------



## dora0811 (2009 Június 9)

susztermatt.
t_l_f_n_öl_ő


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

dora0811 írta:


> susztermatt.
> t_l_f_n_öl_ő


 
telefontöltő

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## dora0811 (2009 Június 9)

lezemlovas
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## miam (2009 Június 9)

repülőgép

V_rS_ny_ _t_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

dora0811 írta:


> lezemlovas
> sz_m_t_g_p


 

számítógép

_r_mk_nny_k


----------



## miam (2009 Június 9)

számítógép

K_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## dora0811 (2009 Június 9)

petyka72 írta:


> telefontöltő
> 
> l_m_zl_v_s


lemezlovas

r_pl_bd_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

miam írta:


> számítógép
> 
> K_k_kkt_j_s


 

kakukktojás

sz_lh_m_ss_g


----------



## dora0811 (2009 Június 9)

petyka72 írta:


> kakukktojás
> 
> sz_lh_m_ss_g




szélhámosság.

b_t_gs_g


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

dora0811 írta:


> szélhámosság.
> 
> b_t_gs_g


 
betegség


h_j_k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## ERA24 (2009 Június 9)

ablaktisztító

l_c_o_ó_a_n_


----------



## ladiko63 (2009 Június 9)

locsolókanna
k_l_á_o_z_a


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

ladiko63 írta:


> locsolókanna
> k_l_á_o_z_a


 kelkáposzta
f_f_r_g_s


----------



## ladiko63 (2009 Június 9)

fafaragás
r_g_s_k_d_s


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

ladiko63 írta:


> fafaragás
> r_g_s_k_d_s


régészkedés

f_r_szl_p


----------



## ladiko63 (2009 Június 9)

fűrészlap
c_á_á_y


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

ladiko63 írta:


> fűrészlap
> c_á_á_y


 csákány
_d_j_r_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## ladiko63 (2009 Június 9)

időjárásjelentés
m_t_o_o_ó_i_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

ladiko63 írta:


> időjárásjelentés
> m_t_o_o_ó_i_


 meteorológia
_l_pl_p


----------



## ladiko63 (2009 Június 9)

alaplap
m_m_r_a


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 9)

ladiko63 írta:


> alaplap
> m_m_r_a


memória
_r_n_


----------



## Tikva (2009 Június 9)

érint
f_szt_v_l


----------



## Shinigami84 (2009 Június 9)

fesztivál

s_r_gh_jt_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 10)

sereghajtó

k_m_k_z_p_l_t_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 10)

kamikazepilóta
b_nsz_l_tt


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

repülőgép
t_r_sz


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

bennszülött


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 10)

terasz
__k_l_pt_sz


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

eukaliptusz
h_g_ly_


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Június 10)

_Hógolyó
cs_n_k_


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 10)

csónak
k_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

katalizátor
k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 10)

kabalababa
s_t_rt_b_r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

sátortábor
m_tr_gy_gy_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 10)

műtrágyagyár

sz_lm_n_ll_f_rt_z_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

szalmonellafertőzés
b_zt_ns_g_k_m_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 10)

biztonságikamera

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## sumi (2009 Június 10)

biztonságikamera

n_z_t_r_sz_k


----------



## Tikva (2009 Június 10)

biztonságikamera
h_r_z_nt


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 10)

kalamáris
nézőtéri szék
horizont

pr_b_f_lk_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 10)

próbafülke

f_gyv_rt_rt_s_ _ng_d_ly


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 10)

fegyvertartási engedély

r_p_l_g_p-_ny_h_j_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 10)

repülőgép anyahajó

sz_r_k_zt_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 10)

szórakoztatás

h_b_sz_z_l_k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 10)

hibaszázalék

p_r_f_n_m_n


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 10)

parafenomén

_l_d_s_d_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 10)

eladósodás
l_x_sh_j_


----------



## Shinigami84 (2009 Június 10)

Luxushajó

g_zd_gs_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 10)

gazdagság

_lm_d_z_s


----------



## Shinigami84 (2009 Június 10)

álmodozás
sz_v_ts_g_s_k


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 10)

szövetségesek
_lm_m_t_r


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 10)

almamáter

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## EDB (2009 Június 10)

papírsárkány
z_rz_v_r_s


----------



## AnnieB (2009 Június 10)

zűrzavaros
p_ll_ng_


----------



## huncut_rea (2009 Június 10)

pillangó
p_pr_k_


----------



## huncut_rea (2009 Június 10)

paprika
k_r_ly


----------



## huncut_rea (2009 Június 10)

kiraly
m_s_ly


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 10)

mosoly

t_rr_k_tt_


----------



## Murcike (2009 Június 11)

terrakotta

-p-rf-


----------



## Pam67 (2009 Június 11)

eperfa 

s_t_r_


----------



## csillag11 (2009 Június 11)

*-*

sátora


p_p_c_


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 11)

pipacs

f_p_p_


----------



## csillag11 (2009 Június 11)

fapipa

sz_nk_


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

szánkó
l_v_nd_l_


----------



## csillag11 (2009 Június 11)

levendula


_l_jf_


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

olajfa
_k_szt_f_v_r_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 11)

akasztófavirág
_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 11)

útkereszteződés
st_pt_bl_


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

stoptábla
b_rk_ny_r_g_p


----------



## antussz (2009 Június 11)

birkanyírógép 

d_nt_sk_pt_l_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 11)

döntésképtelen

f_l_gy_l_b_z_tts_g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 11)

felügyelőbizottság

m_ndv_cs_n_lt


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 11)

mondvacsinált

k_l_ndv_gy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 11)

kalandvágy


_zg_l_m


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

*utkeresztezodes*



Gabetto írta:


> akasztófavirág
> _tk_r_szt_z_d_s


:razz:


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

utkeresztezodes


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

_t_l_g_z_s


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> kalandvágy
> 
> 
> _zg_l_m


izgalom


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

vandorcsillag írta:


> útkereszteződés
> st_pt_bl_


stoptabla


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

m_gz_b_l_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

megzabolázhatatlan
m_gz_tb_r_ok


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 11)

magzatburok

m_gly_r_k_s


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

jo jatekot kivanok mindenkinek


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

máglyarakás
l_t_g_z_s


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

köszi! megvan


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

Vianne írta:


> máglyarakás
> l_t_g_z_s



letegezés


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

m_r_t_n_l_l_


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

janszabi írta:


> _t_l_g_z_s


utelagazas


----------



## almadalma (2009 Június 11)

janszabi írta:


> m_r_t_n_l_l_


maratonelalo


----------



## tviki (2009 Június 11)

_nt_kv_r_ _m


----------



## tviki (2009 Június 11)

h_t_l_m


----------



## KedvesJudit (2009 Június 11)

akasztófavirág
f_l_d_s


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

almadalma írta:


> maratonelalo


 sajnos nem erre gondoltam


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

tviki írta:


> h_t_l_m


hatalom


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

tviki írta:


> _nt_kv_r_ _m


antikvárium


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

KedvesJudit írta:


> akasztófavirág
> f_l_d_s


félidős


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

m_g_szt_l_


----------



## antussz (2009 Június 11)

janszabi írta:


> m_g_szt_l_




magasztaló

l_gh_h_t_tl_n_bb


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

antussz írta:


> magasztaló
> 
> l_gh_h_t_tl_n_bb


leghihetetlenebb


----------



## KedvesJudit (2009 Június 11)

leghihetetlenebb
b_k_ncs


----------



## Zimanko (2009 Június 11)

bakancs
g_rk_rcs_ly_v_rs_ny


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

Zimanko írta:


> bakancs
> g_rk_rcs_ly_v_rs_ny


görkorcsolyaverseny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 11)

görkorcsolyaverseny

m_g_s_gr_


----------



## Katkamoya (2009 Június 11)

magasugró
h_rd_t_sf_lv_t_l


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 11)

hirdetésfelvétel
sz-k-ll-m


----------



## szilvi_92 (2009 Június 11)

szakállam
r_z_b_z_


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 11)

rizibizi
r_g_g_m_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 11)

rágógumi
t_r_p_szt_l


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

terepasztal
_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

h_rm_nch_t n_m f_g_d_tt h_v_s


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> terepasztal
> _bl_kk_r_t


ablakkeret


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

harminchat nem fogadott hívás
n_d_p_sz_t_


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

harminchat nem fogadott hívás
_ml_k_z_tk__s_s


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 11)

nádiposzáta


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 11)

janszabi írta:


> h_rm_nch_t n_m f_g_d_tt h_v_s



harminhat nem fogadott hívás

_ld_d_k


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

Vianne írta:


> harminchat nem fogadott hívás
> _ml_k_z_tk__s_s


emlékezetkiesés


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 11)

Vianne írta:


> harminchat nem fogadott hívás
> _ml_k_z_tk__s_s



emlékezetkiesés

_ld_d_k


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

*judit* írta:


> harminhat nem fogadott hívás
> 
> _ld_d_k


oldódik


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

emlékezettkiesés
__t_gy_rt_s


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

autógyártás


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

d_g_t_l_s f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

digitális fényképezőgép
m_t_rk_r_kp_r _llv_ny


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> digitális fényképezőgép
> m_t_rk_r_kp_r _llv_ny


motorkerékpár állvány
_sk_l_sz_v_tk_z_t


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

iskolaszövetkezet
n__n f_nysz_r_


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> iskolaszövetkezet
> n__n f_nysz_r_


neon fényszóró

p_mp_k_dv_l_


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

pompakedvelő
_lsz_g_ny_d_k


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> iskolaszövetkezet
> n__n f_nysz_r_


elszegényedik
v_z_rl_k_nz_l


*esetleg vmi nehezebb?*


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

vezérlőkonzol
r_n_c_r_sz


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

következőnek keresek


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> vezérlőkonzol
> r_n_c_r_sz


rinocérosz

oké

k_mm_n_k_t_v


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

kommunikativ
_lgy_ny_rk_dn_


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> kommunikativ
> _lgy_ny_rk_dn_


elgyönyörködne
v_l_m_nyny_lv_n_t_s


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

véleménnyílvánítás
_jr_f_lf_gyv_rz_s


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> véleménnyílvánítás
> _jr_f_lf_gyv_rz_s


újrafelfegyverzés

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_h_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért
_lk_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

remélem, megfelelő a válasz


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

fulpeter írta:


> megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért
> _lk_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


elkelkáposztástalaníthatatlanságoskodásaitokért


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 11)

d_f_br_ll_t_rr_l


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 11)

terasz

ó_i_s


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 11)

Mervin írta:


> d_f_br_ll_t_rr_l


 
És az enyémet ki fejti meg?


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 11)

defibrillátorral


----------



## flammerb (2009 Június 11)

repülőgép
cs_ll_st_


----------



## ancsika1982 (2009 Június 11)

csellista
v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## zorkesz (2009 Június 11)

világítótorony
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Szilvi0130 (2009 Június 11)

távirányító
h_z_f_l_d_t


----------



## zorkesz (2009 Június 11)

házifeladat
t_t_v_l_g_p


----------



## flammerb (2009 Június 11)

tetoválógép
r_szm_nk__d_


----------



## taandras (2009 Június 11)

részmunkaidő
k_m_t_t_s


----------



## zorkesz (2009 Június 11)

kimutatás
s_r_s_v_g


----------



## antussz (2009 Június 12)

sörösüveg 
l_nct_lp_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 12)

lánctalpas
h_m_ks_v_t_g


----------



## antussz (2009 Június 12)

homoksivatag

r_h_m_szt_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 12)

rohamosztag

k_tt_sk_nyv_l_s


----------



## Katkamoya (2009 Június 12)

kettőskönyvelés
t_v_ls_g_ b_sz


----------



## Tonika (2009 Június 12)

távolsági busz
_nk_mp_t_b_l_s


----------



## Katkamoya (2009 Június 12)

inkompatibilis

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 12)

karaktere v. karikatúra

p_bl_c_szt_k_


----------



## Katkamoya (2009 Június 12)

publicisztika

r_z_sb_nd_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 12)

rezesbanda

t_tr_ _ * v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 12)

tárai vonosnégyes
r_z_sb_nd_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 12)

tátrai vonosnégyes
r_z_sb_nd_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 12)

rezesbanda
v_r_gf_szt_v_l


----------



## tviki (2009 Június 12)

*judit* írta:


> rezesbanda
> v_r_gf_szt_v_l




virágfesztivál

_t_mr_ _kt_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 12)

atomreaktor

p_r_k_k_sz_t_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

Gabetto írta:


> atomreaktor
> 
> p_r_k_k_sz_t_


 parókakészítő
zs_r_sk_ny_r


----------



## dfruzsina (2009 Június 12)

zsíroskenyér
l_v_l_mp_


----------



## flammerb (2009 Június 12)

lávalámpa
mvszt


----------



## dfruzsina (2009 Június 12)

művészet
cs_v_rh_z_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

dfruzsina írta:


> művészet
> cs_v_rh_z_


 csavarhúzó
n_gyv_l_g


----------



## dfruzsina (2009 Június 12)

nagyvilág
g_p_szm_rn_k


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

dfruzsina írta:


> nagyvilág
> g_p_szm_rn_k


 gépészmérnök
l__nyv_ll_l_t


----------



## dfruzsina (2009 Június 12)

leányvállalat
t_llb_m_nd_s


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

dfruzsina írta:


> leányvállalat
> t_llb_m_nd_s


 tollbamondás
h_d_gl_l_s


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 12)

petyka72 írta:


> tollbamondás
> h_d_gl_l_s


h_d_gl_l_s
hideglelés
t_rm_l_sz_v_tk_z_t


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

Kati+Ancsa írta:


> h_d_gl_l_s
> hideglelés
> t_rm_l_sz_v_tk_z_t


 termelőszövetkezet
__t_v_rs_ny


----------



## zsuzso49 (2009 Június 12)

Kati+Ancsa írta:


> h_d_gl_l_s
> hideglelés
> t_rm_l_sz_v_tk_z_t


 
termelőszövtkezet
h ldk r s


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

zsuzso49 írta:


> termelőszövtkezet
> h ldk r s


 holdkóros
__t_v_rs_ny


----------



## Bagica73 (2009 Június 12)

repülőgép
-bl-k-v-g


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 12)

ablaküveg
t_nd_rr_ZS_


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 12)

tündérrózsa
b_rs_nyf_gg_ny


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

Kati+Ancsa írta:


> tündérrózsa
> b_rs_nyf_gg_ny


bársonyfüggöny

f_r_ncv_r_s


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 12)

Ferencváros
_d_t_n_cs_d_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

Kati+Ancsa írta:


> Ferencváros
> _d_t_n_cs_d_


 adótanácsadó

n_v_z_t_ss_g


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 12)

nevezetesség
m_gv_l_s_th_t_


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

Kati+Ancsa írta:


> nevezetesség
> m_gv_l_s_th_t_


 megvalósítható
s_vsz_l_ss_g


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 12)

sávszélesség
_gy_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## petyka72 (2009 Június 12)

gubaera írta:


> sávszélesség
> _gy_tl_nk_d_k


 ügyetlenkedik
r_p_l_g_pgy_rt_


Szia, neked is szép napot!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 12)

repülőgépgyártó
s_t_h_j_


----------



## Saphena (2009 Június 12)

sétahajó

_l_f_ntcs_ntt_r_ny


----------



## fater105 (2009 Június 12)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> re_pü_lő_gé
> _p



hthttp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.giftp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gifsmilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## fater105 (2009 Június 12)

Jó ez a játékos oldal


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 12)

-nd-l-t-s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 12)

cefó írta:


> -nd-l-t-s



andalítás
r_ck-k_nc_rt


----------



## san398 (2009 Június 12)

rock-koncert
Sz_k_lyf_ld


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 12)

san398 írta:


> rock-koncert
> Sz_k_lyf_ld


székelyföld

_nt_r_kt_v


----------



## san398 (2009 Június 12)

interaktív
f_r_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 12)

fáradhatatlan
f_nysz_nny_z_s


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 12)

cefó írta:


> -nd-l-t-s


indulatos


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 12)

Saphena írta:


> sétahajó
> 
> _l_f_ntcs_ntt_r_ny


elefántcsonttorony


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

b_rg_ng_c_a


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 13)

Saphena írta:


> sétahajó
> 
> _l_f_ntcs_ntt_r_ny


 

elefántcsonttorony


h_m_kv_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 13)

homokvár
t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 13)

fanyar írta:


> b_rg_ng_c_a



bergengócia

_st_rcs_p_s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 13)

vandorcsillag írta:


> homokvár
> t_mpl_mt_r_ny



templomtorony

m_sz_tk_


----------



## pinky74 (2009 Június 13)

moszatka
g_sztr_n_m__


----------



## judyadri (2009 Június 13)

gasztonómia
v-d-lm-


----------



## artemisz1 (2009 Június 13)

repülőgép
k-d-v-e-s


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

judyadri írta:


> gasztonómia
> v-d-lm-


vadalma
P_l_cs_nt_s K_r_ly


----------



## BAC (2009 Június 13)

Palacsintás Király
K_l_p_cs_s d_r_l_


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 13)

kalapácsos daráló

p_tv_r_f_br_ll_c__


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 13)

pitvari fibralláció

s_rt_ - p_rt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 13)

sártó-parti
kr_mp_mp_l_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 13)

anlikar írta:


> sártó-parti
> kr_mp_mp_l_


krampampuli

tr-f-k-r-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 13)

trafikárus
_ngy_jt_:222:


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 13)

öngyújtó
f_mf_rg_cs_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 13)

fémforgácsoló

g_g_nt_k_s:..:


----------



## kovazola (2009 Június 13)

gigantikus

gy_rk_m_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 13)

gyárkémény

f_stg_m_ly_g:kaboom:
szia üdvözöllek


----------



## cindom (2009 Június 13)

füstgomolyag
l_v_s_st_l


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 13)

levesestál

v_s_rn_p_*m_n_


----------



## cindom (2009 Június 13)

vasárnapi*menű
f_gy_szt_*l_d_


----------



## vakacsiga (2009 Június 13)

fagyasztóláda
sz_m_v_gt_rl_


----------



## sumi (2009 Június 13)

szemüvegtörlő

v_r_zssz_ny_g


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 13)

varázsszőnyeg

k_l_t_*m_s_k


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 13)

Keleti mesék (?) 
f_c_l_bd_


----------



## Thally (2009 Június 13)

_focilabda

m_nd_r_n
_


----------



## onci (2009 Június 13)

mandarin
_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## Thally (2009 Június 13)

uborkasaláta
t_rt_


----------



## onci (2009 Június 13)

torta
_jj_l_ _r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 14)

éjjeliőr

p_rt_ _rs_g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 14)

parti őrség

pr_v_k_t_v


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 14)

provokatív

sz_f_k_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 14)

szófukar
_lm_n_k_l


----------



## Etelka53 (2009 Június 14)

elmenekül
L_v_st_szt_


----------



## mary78 (2009 Június 14)

levestészta
n_dsz_lk_rcs_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 14)

nádszálkarcsú
_s_tl_g_s_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 14)

esetlegesen

k_r_k_t_r_st_:23:


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 14)

Karikaturista
Sz-m-ll-nz-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 14)

:kaboom:


cefó írta:


> Karikaturista
> Sz-m-ll-nz-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 14)

Számellenzés
h_b_rg_s


----------



## paprika115 (2009 Június 14)

szemellenzős

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## Light79 (2009 Június 14)

anlikar írta:


> Számellenzés
> h_b_rg_s


 
hőbörgés
d_b_rg_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 14)

dübörgés
h_rs_n_


----------



## EDB (2009 Június 14)

harsona
_d_s_ny_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 14)

édes anya
g_n_sz M_st_h_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 14)

gonosz mostoha

j-t-nd-r


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

jótündér

k_r_szt_ny_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 14)

keresztanya

g-ndv-s-l-s


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

gondviselés

t_m_g_t_s


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 14)

támoatás

-lv-sn-v-l-


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 14)

olvasnivaló
v_ssz_*_*j_v_b_


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

olvasnivaló

b_g_ly


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

vissza a jövőbe

b_g_ly


----------



## Etelka53 (2009 Június 14)

repülőgép
k cs t j s


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 14)

vissza a jövőbe

bögöly

- f-gyv-r-k v-ssz-n-z-n-k


----------



## Etelka53 (2009 Június 14)

bagoly
k cs sz n


----------



## Quardlipi (2009 Június 14)

kocsiszin

v_ll_m_s


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

villamos

r_m_z


----------



## Quardlipi (2009 Június 14)

remiz

_l_f_nt


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 14)

elefánt

sz-nv-d-ly


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

szenvedély

k_st_ly


----------



## pegazus72 (2009 Június 14)

kastély

b_g_ly


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 14)

bagoly

_lm_f_


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

almafa

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## pegazus72 (2009 Június 14)

számítógép

p_pr_k_


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

paprika

_g_szs_g


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 14)

egészség
t_l_*t_j


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

téli táj

h__mb_r


----------



## Quardlipi (2009 Június 14)

hóember

r_k_v_d_sz_t


----------



## lizcsi (2009 Június 14)

rókavadászat

t_n_l_s


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 14)

tanulás

v_r_k_d_s


----------



## Quardlipi (2009 Június 14)

verekedés

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 14)

eszmecsere

l_ny_gl_t_


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

lényeglátó

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 14)

szemfüles

cs_lcs_p


----------



## csivo (2009 Június 14)

repülőgép
cs-rk-m-llf-l-


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

csélcsap

v_r_zsl_t


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 14)

udzsat írta:


> csélcsap
> 
> v_r_zsl_t


 

varázslat

b_rz_nk_d_k


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 14)

berzenkedik

_p_r_tt


----------



## pegazus72 (2009 Június 14)

operett

d_g_t_l_z_l


----------



## udzsat (2009 Június 15)

digitalizál

k_r_nd_l


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 15)

kirándul

v_k_c_ _


----------



## Quardlipi (2009 Június 15)

vakáció

k_pk_r_t


----------



## tom369 (2009 Június 15)

képkeret

_j_szv_rs_ny


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

íjászverseny
t_rm_l_s_ _rt_k_zl_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 15)

termelési értekezlet

_lt_._ny_g


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

oltó anyag

t_kn_sb_k_


----------



## tom369 (2009 Június 15)

teknősbéka

_szf_ltb_ty_r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

aszfaltbetyár

k_z_l_bd_ B_jn_ks_g


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 15)

kézilabda bajnokság
f_gyv_rh_rd_z__ny_h_j_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

fegyverhordozó anyahajó
sz_m_t_g_p pr_gr_m_z_


----------



## campanula (2009 Június 15)

számítógép programozó

-bl-kp-rk-ny


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 15)

ablakpárkány
M-n-k-n-


----------



## Filla (2009 Június 15)

monokini
l-br-d-r


----------



## campanula (2009 Június 15)

labrador
-ng-lk-rz-s


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Június 15)

angolkurzus

t_t_mr_h_v_s


----------



## tom369 (2009 Június 15)

tetemrehívás

_k_szt_f_v_r_g


----------



## campanula (2009 Június 15)

akasztófavirág
p-tr-zs-ly-m


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Június 15)

petrezselyem

n_d_h_g_d_ ))


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

petrezselyem
v_gy_nv_d_lm_r_ndsz_r


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Június 15)

vagyonvédelmirendszer

_p_k_l_psz_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

apokalipszis
t_ny_rj_sl_s


----------



## Liliomocska (2009 Június 15)

tenyérjóslás
n_pt_r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

naptár
t_j_tr_ndsz_r


----------



## campanula (2009 Június 15)

tejútrendszer
-r-szt-kr-c--


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 15)

arisztokrácia
t_rvg_zd_lk_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 15)

Bejcsi írta:


> arisztokrácia
> t_rvg_zd_lk_d_s


tervgazdálkodás
k-ll-m-t-enk-dn-k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 15)

kellemetlenkednek

f_kh_gym_


----------



## draco girl (2009 Június 15)

fokhagyma

cs_t_nycs_k_r


----------



## bamil (2009 Június 16)

csótánycsokor

b_ll_szt_ny_g


----------



## MBea (2009 Június 16)

ballasztanyag

k_ny_rs_t_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 16)

kenyérsütő
sz_r_ncs_ cs_ll_g


----------



## doricsek18 (2009 Június 16)

szerencsecsillag
m_k_o_o_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 16)

mikrofon
v_sz_ly z_n_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 16)

veszélyzóna
k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## szurika (2009 Június 16)

kerekesszek

k_t_k_mb_


----------



## marieri (2009 Június 16)

katakomba
v_r_g_llv_ny


----------



## MBea (2009 Június 16)

virágállvány
sz_ny_gh_l_


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 16)

virágállvány
r_zg_cs_sz_l_


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 16)

szúnyogháló


----------



## MBea (2009 Június 16)

rezgőcsiszoló
_ _t_ sm_z_


----------



## szurika (2009 Június 16)

autosmozi
g_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## MBea (2009 Június 16)

görkorcsolya
v_k_c_ _


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 16)

vakáció

b_rk_csb_lt


----------



## szurika (2009 Június 16)

vakacio
b_rk_n_p_


----------



## Syilia (2009 Június 16)

barkácsbolt

c_p_p_c_l_


----------



## Syilia (2009 Június 16)

bőrkanapé


----------



## szurika (2009 Június 16)

cipopucolo
v_r_zsh_gy


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

varázshegy
_ll_n_llh_t_tl_n


----------



## Bonnes (2009 Június 16)

ellenállhatatlan

m-s-g-t-sz-r


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 16)

Bonnes írta:


> ellenállhatatlan
> 
> m-s-g-t-sz-r


mosogatószer
k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

kapcsolódás
sz_b_ds_g


----------



## szurika (2009 Június 16)

szabadsag
f_lh_llg_t_


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

fülhallgató
cs_rk_h_sl_v_s


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép
t_t_cs_r_p


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

uhh, szóval csirkehúsleves
t_t_cs_r_p


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

tetőcserép
t_rm_kb_m_t_t_


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

termékbemutató
m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

mosogatógép
h_t_t_sk_


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

hűtőtáska/hátitáska
k_p_rny_v_d_


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

képernyővédő
h_lh_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

halhatatlanság
g_t_r_h_r


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

gitárhúr lenne, ha nem lenne benne még 1 magánhangzó


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

b_rb_ly_zl_t


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

borbélyüzlet
g_l_mbd_c


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

galambdúc
m_rk_h_s_g


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

márkahűség
f_ll_gv_r


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

fellegvár
f_nyk_p_sz


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

fényképész
f_gh_z_s


----------



## c-rob (2009 Június 16)

foghúzás
_l_rh_t_


----------



## missy1981 (2009 Június 16)

elérhető
f_gy_k_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 16)

fogyókúra

t_rh_lh_t_


----------



## c-rob (2009 Június 16)

terhelhető
m_d_s_t_s


----------



## EDB (2009 Június 16)

módosítás
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 16)

katicabogár

_r_ny_s_


----------



## Szilmariel (2009 Június 16)

aranyásó
t_zs_v_t_g


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

tűzsivatag
b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## Evernight (2009 Június 16)

bizonyítvány
_lk_ny_t


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

alkonyat
t_llb_t_t


----------



## Evernight (2009 Június 16)

tollbetét
m_nd_r_kk_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 16)

mindörökké

sz_szt_m_t_k_s


----------



## 93nati (2009 Június 16)

szisztematikus
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

kelkáposzta
r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 16)

ruhásszekrény

b-k-t-l-ns-g


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 16)

békétlenség
r_nd_r__t_


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 16)

rendőrautó

l_t_lt_sk_r_s_


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 16)

letöltéskereső

sz_m_nsz_d_tt


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 16)

szemenszedett
M_gk_s_r_d_tt


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 16)

megkeseredett

t_ljh_t_l_m


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 16)

teljhatalom

m-d-rt-l-ns-g


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

medertelenség
.lsz.k.th.t.tl.n


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 16)

elszakíthatatlan

sz_nt_m_nt_l_zm_s


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

szentamentalizmus
.lv.sh.t.tl.n


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 16)

olvashatatlan

_r_mt_l_


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

örömteli
k.kt.sz


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 16)

kaktusz

r_p_l_g_p


----------



## qwert45 (2009 Június 16)

Kaktusz
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## qwert45 (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép
n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

napraforgó
k.r.sztr.jtv.ny


----------



## Elys (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép

m_dv_t_lp


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

medvetalp
k.r.sztr.jtv.ny


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

szemenszedett
t_gr_ssz_m


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 16)

tigris szem
b_p_l_zt_l


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 16)

bepaliztál

j_t_k_nys_g


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

jótékonyság
m.gm.gy.r.zh.t.tl.n


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 16)

megmagyarázhatatlan

sz-g-r--n b-z-lm-s


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 16)

megmagyarázhatatlan
l--k-dt-m


----------



## pangi13c (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép
s_rt_st_l_p


----------



## saruman (2009 Június 16)

sertéstelep

_bl_k_zs_r_f


----------



## saruman (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép

zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## pangi13c (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép
v_zsg_r_sz


----------



## muter (2009 Június 16)

repülőgép


----------



## P_viki (2009 Június 16)

ablakzsiráf

_l_b_str_m


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

leakadtam
f_rg_t_g_s


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 16)

ööö, alabástrom
f_rg_t_g_s


----------



## marieri (2009 Június 16)

alabástrom, majd fergeteges
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

fénymásoló

_l_f_ntcs_rd_a


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

fénymásoló
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

elefántcsorda
könyvespolc
sp_g_tt_


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

spagetti
_r_ _szt_l


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

íróasztal (feladtad a leckét)
v_r_gsz_l


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

virágszál 
akkor még egy kis gondolkodtató:
_c_t_s_b_rk_


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

ecetesuborka  szuper!
m_s_d_l_t_n


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

mesedélután 

k_rt_nd_b_z


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

kartondoboz
f_l_z_f_ _


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

falazófiú ?

v_rny_m_sm_r_

(csak nem te is a hozzászólásokat gyűjtöd?)


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 16)

vérnyomásmérő

k_rt_l_n


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

vérnyomásmérő
kortalan

(jól sejted, ráadásul egyedül vagyok itthon, és nagyon szeretek játszani )


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 16)

dankanta írta:


> vérnyomásmérő
> kortalan
> 
> (jól sejted, ráadásul egyedül vagyok itthon, és nagyon szeretek játszani )


 
új feladvány?


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

íme:
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

kortalan

_kt_t_sk_


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

aktatáska
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 16)

felhőkarcoló

k_sz_n_m*sz_p_n


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

köszönöm szépen (én kérek elnézést a bambulásért )
v_l_gj_r_


----------



## lizcsi (2009 Június 17)

világjáró
_rd_k_ss_g


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

érdekesség
-rd-kt-l-nség


----------



## MBea (2009 Június 17)

érdektelenség
_br_szt_ _r_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 17)

ébresztőóra

h_ng_r_j_*n_gy


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 17)

hangerőjenagy
t-llt-rt-


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 17)

tolltartó

p_r_jkr_ml_v_s


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 17)

perejkremlővas
-d-g-tj-


----------



## cserier (2009 Június 17)

adogatja
v-sz-g-t-


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 17)

veszegeti
v-szj-lz-


----------



## cserier (2009 Június 17)

vészjelző
-mb-r-sk-d-s


----------



## Evernight (2009 Június 17)

embereskedés
n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

napfogyatkozás
k-ny-rt-szt-


----------



## Emmett (2009 Június 17)

repülőgép
t_r_j_s


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

kenyértészta
f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## beusch (2009 Június 17)

falinaptár
sz_nh_zj_gy


----------



## Emmett (2009 Június 17)

színházjegy
k_sk_r_ly


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

kiskirály
b_b_h_z


----------



## beusch (2009 Június 17)

babaház
k_rt_r_m


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 17)

virágállvány

r_zs_b_k_r


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

kórterem
p_l_nk_


----------



## beusch (2009 Június 17)

pálinka, pelenka
k_sz_l


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 17)

koszol
_lt_r_l


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

kaszál
h_m_k_z_


----------



## beusch (2009 Június 17)

eltárol, elterel
k_t_l_l


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

kitalál, kitálal
_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## beusch (2009 Június 17)

uborkasaláta
k_s_r


----------



## Emmett (2009 Június 17)

uborkasaláta
g_mb_p_pr_k_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

gombapaprikás
sz_v_h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

gombapaprikás
b_rs_l_v_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 17)

borsóleves

p_r_mv_r_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

peremváros
sz_b_db_tty_n


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 17)

peremváros
k_p_szt_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

káposzta
k_ck_c_k_r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

kockacukor
h_ngy_s_v


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 17)

hangyasav 
r_ndsz_rv_lt_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

rendszerváltás
cs_g_t_szt_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

rendszerváltás
h_zh_zsz_ll_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 17)

házhozszállítás

_gy_d_r_l_m


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

egyeduralom
_n_rch_ _


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

egyeduralom
sz_nh_z b_rl_t


----------



## beusch (2009 Június 17)

színházbérlet
b__t_l_


----------



## Dettus (2009 Június 17)

beutaló
_lk_ny_t


----------



## regan (2009 Június 17)

alkonyat

_l_ _ d_z


----------



## Dettus (2009 Június 17)

előidéz
b_ _ gr_t_s


----------



## cshenszaja (2009 Június 17)

beugratás


----------



## cshenszaja (2009 Június 17)

k_r_szt_l_


----------



## Dettus (2009 Június 17)

keresztelő
k_k_r_l


----------



## cshenszaja (2009 Június 17)

kikerül*

m_gk_s_l
*


----------



## dsue (2009 Június 17)

megkésel


----------



## cshenszaja (2009 Június 17)

m_gk_r_lh_t_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 17)

megkerülhet

h-j--ll-m-s


----------



## Hajni1967 (2009 Június 17)

hajóállomás

_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 17)

ügyfélszolgálat
_j_nd_k_t_lv_ny


----------



## Hajni1967 (2009 Június 17)

ajándékutalvány

t_j_k_zt_t_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 17)

tájékoztat

ny-r-m-nyj-t-k


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 17)

nyereményjáték
_bl_kt_szt_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

ablaktisztító
b--gr-t-s k-rd-s


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 17)

beugratós kérdés
t_rk_ny_s r_g_l_v_s


----------



## balintbela (2009 Június 17)

tárkonyos raguleves
k_p_szt_s t_szt_


----------



## Claudi004 (2009 Június 17)

káposztástészta

_rt_lm_z_ k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 17)

értelmező kéziszótár
g_nc_lsz_k_r


----------



## Rawen (2009 Június 17)

göncölszekér
h_l_g_b_ll_n


----------



## muter (2009 Június 17)

Gőzölög
M_zs_k_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 17)

Rawen írta:


> göncölszekér
> h_l_g_b_ll_n



hőlégballon

v_r_csk_sd_szn_


----------



## Trolley (2009 Június 17)

varacskosdisznó
_js_gp_p_r


----------



## tominy (2009 Június 17)

újságpapír
pr_z_nt_c_ _


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 17)

prezentáció

sz_c_ _l_z_l


----------



## Emmett (2009 Június 17)

szocializál
k_v_k


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 17)

kever, kavar, kövér
_ll_s_j_nl_t


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 17)

allasajanlat

sz-p-rm-rk-t


----------



## klacy (2009 Június 17)

szupermarket

_gr_l_k_t_l


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Június 17)

ugrókötés
_ll_sh_rd_t_s


----------



## saruman (2009 Június 17)

álláshirdetés

l_k_t_


----------



## Legenda (2009 Június 17)

lókötő

_gz_szt_nc_ _


----------



## Claudi004 (2009 Június 17)

egzisztencia

_lm_sp_t_


----------



## Legenda (2009 Június 17)

almáspite

k_f_r_g_


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 17)

kőfaragó
_p_r_b_rl_t


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 17)

iparibérlet ?

l-lk- g-nd-z-s


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 17)

Vargusz írta:


> iparibérlet ?
> 
> l-lk- g-nd-z-s


Majdnem...de inkább operabérlet.
lelkigondozás
v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## lizcsi (2009 Június 17)

lelki gondozás

_l_tj_r_d_k


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 17)

lizcsi írta:


> lelki gondozás
> 
> _l_tj_r_d_k


életjáradék
de akkor kérem szépen megfejteni az enyémet is


----------



## lizcsi (2009 Június 17)

Aliceria írta:


> életjáradék
> de akkor kérem szépen megfejteni az enyémet is



bocsi 

vasalódeszka

k_k__s cs_g_


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 17)

lizcsi írta:


> bocsi
> 
> vasalódeszka
> 
> k_k__s cs_g_


 köszi!
kakaóscsiga (az finom)
l_kv_r_sb_kt_


----------



## lizcsi (2009 Június 17)

lekvárosbukta

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 18)

mobiltelefon

_kr_b_t_k_


----------



## RaspberryJam (2009 Június 18)

akrobatika

_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 18)

iskolatáska
h-gy-p-t-k


----------



## RaspberryJam (2009 Június 18)

hegyipatak

s_jt_sz_v_v_


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 18)

sajtószóvívő
m_ndr_g_r_


----------



## Emmett (2009 Június 18)

mandragóra
t_l_p_l_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 18)

település

_rd_kf_sz_t_


----------



## pstalex (2009 Június 18)

érdekfeszítő

szgsbkkny


----------



## Vidtim (2009 Június 18)

Szagosbükköny

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## Noycy (2009 Június 18)

kelkáposzta

s_t_t_k


----------



## EDB (2009 Június 18)

sütőtök

h_jn_lh_s_d_s


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 18)

hajnalhasadás
n-pl-m-nt-


----------



## Noycy (2009 Június 18)

naplemente

p_rk_d_t


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 18)

pirkadat

m_t_f_z_k__


----------



## Zsütemény (2009 Június 18)

repülőgép
t_r_h_ny_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 18)

tarhonya

m_t_f_z_k__


----------



## P_viki (2009 Június 18)

metafizika

f_szt_v_l


----------



## aleda72 (2009 Június 18)

fesztivál
v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 18)

virágcsokor
d_b_t_c_._


----------



## Qwertyy (2009 Június 18)

debütáció
_gy_nr_ng_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 18)

egyenrangú

_rt_d_x


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 18)

ortodox
r-f-rm-t-s


----------



## Trolley (2009 Június 18)

református
h_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 18)

halhatatlan
K-b-k-ln-k


----------



## qwert45 (2009 Június 18)

kibékülnek
cs_t_rt_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 18)

csütörtök
b-l-m-gy-k


----------



## aleda72 (2009 Június 18)

belemegyek
m_lt_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## Duerre (2009 Június 18)

méltatlankodik

t_n_l_v_z_t_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 18)

tanulóvezető

k_rt_rg_z


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 20)

kartergáz

_szt_v_r


----------



## sapiens (2009 Június 20)

ösztövér
kr_t_k_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 20)

sapiens írta:


> ösztövér
> kr_t_k_s


kritikus

h-s--ss-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 20)

hősiesség

k_l_ndt_r_:23:


----------



## chacho (2009 Június 20)

kalandtúra

h_rt_b_gy_ p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 20)

hortobágyi palacsinta
k_k_r_c_m_l_
:4::4:


----------



## bojszó (2009 Június 20)

kukoricamálé
s_ml_ _ g_l_sk_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 20)

somloigaluska
s_rg_r_p_f_z_l_k


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

somlói galuska
g_l_cs_n


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

bocsi, lassú voltam

sárgarépafőzelék
g_l_cs_n


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 20)

galacsin

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Június 20)

pásztortáska
cs_v_rk_lcs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 20)

csavarkulcs

k_mb_n_ltf_g_:cici:


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 20)

kombináltfogó
_z_r*_v_s


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 20)

ezeréves

g_fr_s_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 20)

gofrisütő

cs_p_st_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 20)

csípést,csapost

n-lk-l-zh-t-tl-n


----------



## kékszirom (2009 Június 20)

csőposta

nélkülözhetetlen

p_cs_tny_m_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 20)

nélkülözhetetlen
n_pr_ndsz_r


----------



## moncsicsi79 (2009 Június 20)

naprendszer

t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 20)

telefonkönyv
_ll_tm_nt_


----------



## moncsicsi79 (2009 Június 20)

állatmentő
k_rny_z_tb_r_t


----------



## DéZsé89 (2009 Június 20)

környezetbarát
R_m_n_v cs_l_d


----------



## dabesy (2009 Június 20)

Romanovcsalád 
k_ty_k_zm_t_k_


----------



## 3104 (2009 Június 20)

kutyakozmetika

k_ty_k_k_pz_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 20)

kutyakiképzés
k_b_l_d_s


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 20)

koboldos
t-v-r-t- st-l-s


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 20)

távirati stílus
k-ll-m-tl-ns-g


----------



## csabecki (2009 Június 20)

kellemetlenség
cs_ll_gh_j_


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 20)

csillaghajo
-f-


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 20)

ufo
sz-k--r


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 20)

s a rejtveny?


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 20)

a rejtvény:
sz-k--r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

szökőár
sp_rt_l_


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 20)

sportoló
k-p-ny-gf-rg-t-


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

köpönyegforgató
h_ld


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 20)

hold
-lk-ny-t


----------



## riannn (2009 Június 20)

Alkonyat
v_mp_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

alkonyat
f_l_nks_g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

vámpír
f_l_nks_g


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 20)

félénkség
t_sk_r_d__


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

táskarádió
p_l_t_


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 20)

pilóta
__t_m_t_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

automata
s_rl_t_n


----------



## fabiada (2009 Június 20)

sarlatán
_ll_t_s_t


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

illatosít
v_l_s_g


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

állóteszt
t_r_g_b_c


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

valóság
_lm_b_f_tt


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 20)

almabefőtt
t_r_p__t_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

terepauta
n_p_j_gy_nl_s_g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

napéjegyenlőség
p_rn_


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 20)

napéjegyenlőség
cs_kr_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

csakra
l_p_r_ll_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

gab001 írta:


> napéjegyenlőség
> p_rn_


párna
p_apl_n


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

leporelló
p_rn_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

p_pl_n


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

paplan
_p_r_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

opera
b_l_tt


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

balett
p_nc_r


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 20)

pincur
k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Június 20)

kabalababa
v_l_tl_n


----------



## Danka13 (2009 Június 21)

véletlen
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 21)

babakocsi
t-rv-z-m-rn-k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

tervezőmérnök
g_tf_t_


----------



## vajasbea (2009 Június 21)

gátfutó
_k_m-b_k_m


----------



## Kayleen (2009 Június 21)

ákom-bákom
sz-m-v-g


----------



## vajasbea (2009 Június 21)

szemüveg
k_r_kp_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

kerékpár
kr_t_z_l


----------



## matyi1 (2009 Június 21)

kritizál
v h m ns


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)

vehemens

v-l-tl-n-l


----------



## matyi1 (2009 Június 21)

véletlenül
r kl p


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

raklap
l_lk_sz


----------



## matyi1 (2009 Június 21)

lelkész 
f ly m dv ny


----------



## vajasbea (2009 Június 21)

Folyamodvány
t_k_rk_p


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

tükörkép
h_l_gr_mm


----------



## rafy50 (2009 Június 21)

repülőgép


----------



## rafy50 (2009 Június 21)

hologramm


----------



## rafy50 (2009 Június 21)

bohócruha


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)

Moebius írta:


> tükörkép
> h_l_gr_mm


 

hologramm ( ezt nem en talatam ki,csak .....folytatom a jatekotkiss,tobb figyelmet az uj tagoktol.Mindig nezd az elso oldal,ott van a szabalj es UTANA CSATLAKOZ az utolso oldalra,akkor lesz foljtonosag a jateknak,udv.minden uj tagotkiss)


b-r-ts-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 21)

halogramm
barétság

k_ll_m_s d_l_t_n_k


----------



## Kata_790402 (2009 Június 21)

barátság
k_pt_l_ns_g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 21)

képtelenség
_rt_tl_n


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 21)

értetlen / ártatlan

b_b_sk_m_n_c_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 21)

repülőgép
sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

szilvapálinka
v_nd_rt_b_r


----------



## nyuszó22 (2009 Június 21)

vándortábor
_r_ _ sz t_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

íróasztal
n_d_s


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 21)

nádas
v_dk_cs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 21)

vadkacsa
sz_t_k_t_:cici:


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 21)

szitakötő
h_r_ngl_b


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

harangláb
cs_ll_gfl_tt_


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 21)

csillagflotta
k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

kürtöskalács
d_szt_k


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 21)

dísztök
s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

salétromsav
_d_g_nf_j


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 21)

idegenfej

b_l_nd_st_k


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 21)

bolondistók
h-ldf-gy-tk-z-s


----------



## tomenko (2009 Június 21)

holdfogyatkozás
b-gr-csg-ly-s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

bográcsgulyás
_l_tsz_m_l_t_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 21)

életszimulátor
l_ncr__kc__


----------



## bobo (2009 Június 21)

láncreakció
k_t_a


----------



## bobo (2009 Június 21)

kutya
t_j_sd_b_z


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 21)

tejesdoboz

j_t_nd_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 21)

jótündér
s_jt_lm_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 21)

sejtelmes

_z_r_gy_jsz_k_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 21)

ezeregyéjszaka
k_l_d_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 21)

kaloda

v-ssz-v-nh-t-tl-n


----------



## dobaga (2009 Június 21)

repülőgép
h_z_sz_r_t_t


----------



## dobaga (2009 Június 21)

visszavonhatatlan
_r_szl_n


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

oroszlán
s_k_t


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 21)

oroszlán

d-lf-n-r--m


----------



## tomenko (2009 Június 21)

delfinárium
k-r-ngl-v-sz-t


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 21)

koronglövészet
b-st--


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

koronglövészet
_st_f_lm


----------



## tomenko (2009 Június 21)

bestia
p-nyv-v-rr-k-szl-t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 21)

ponyvavarrókészlet
ny_lsz_r*b_nd_


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 21)

nyúlszőrbunda
k-t-k-mb-


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 21)

katakomba
k_nyh_sz_kr_ny


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 21)

konyhaszekrény
k-s-rf-n-s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

kosárfonás
m_g_df_jt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 21)

magadfajta

_rd_kh_z_ss_g


----------



## timoti75 (2009 Június 21)

érdekházasság

f_g_sz_t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 21)

fogászat
cs_l_dt_g_k


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 21)

családtagok

_n_k_t_stv_r_k


----------



## timoti75 (2009 Június 21)

unokatestvérek
f_l_z_f_k_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

filozofikus
n_pk_lt_


----------



## vajasbea (2009 Június 22)

napkelte
fl_x_sk_nd_nz_t_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

fluxuskondenzátor
_d_g_p


----------



## vajasbea (2009 Június 22)

időgép
g_n_r_c_ _


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

generácio
n_pr_ndsz_r


----------



## vajasbea (2009 Június 22)

naprendszer
_szc_nd_ns


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

aszcendens
s_h_nc


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 22)

suhanc
cs_ll_g


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

csillag
_sv_ny


----------



## gde (2009 Június 22)

ásvány, ösvény
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## pegazus72 (2009 Június 22)

almáspite

s_v_ny_c_k_r


----------



## gde (2009 Június 22)

savanyúcukor
t_r_m_s_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

tiramisu

_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## gde (2009 Június 22)

ólomkatona
r_gg_l_! j__tv_gy_t!


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

reggeli! jó étvágyat!

k_l_nd_z_s


----------



## gde (2009 Június 22)

kalandozás
_g_szs_g_nkr_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

egészségünkre

k_p_sz


----------



## gde (2009 Június 22)

kopasz
k_v_ncs_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

kíváncsi

cs_nt_l_n


----------



## gde (2009 Június 22)

csintalan
_gg_d_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

aggódó

b_zs_l_k_om


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

bazsalikom
sz_rny_sl_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

szárnyasló

sz_mb_t_nc_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

szambatáncos
m_csk_ _g_r h_rc


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

szambatáncos

v_z_t_k_pz_s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

macskaegérharc

v_z_t_k_pz_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

vezetőképzés

_t_np_tl_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

utánpótlás

k_b_r_cs_t_rt_k


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

kabarécsütörtök

k_k_rsz_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

kőkorszak

_l_b_str_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

alabástrom

m-rv-ny-z-tt


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

márványozott

H_f_h_rk_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

Hófehérke

ny_g_ll_m_ny


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

nyugállomány

t-z-d-s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

tizedes

v_ll_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyugállomány
> 
> t-z-d-s


 
tizedes

k_l_p_csny_l


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

kalapácsnyél

v_ll_m_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

villamos

v-r-l-g-ny


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

verőlegény

t_v_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

távíró

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

szalmiákszesz

s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

siralomház

b_rt_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

börtön

zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

zsalugáter
kenderkóc

t_rt_l_m


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

kenderkóc

t_rt_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

tartalom

h_d__p_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

hadiipar

s_rt_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 22)

sértés
_lm_n_k_l


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 22)

elmenekül

_l_v_t_r


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 22)

elevátor
k-ty-g-m-


----------



## pegazus72 (2009 Június 22)

elevátor

p_ly_z_t


----------



## pegazus72 (2009 Június 22)

kutyagumi

_gr_rk-p_


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

pegazus72 írta:


> kutyagumi
> 
> _gr_rk-p_


Agrárkapu
_nk_rn_c__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 22)

inkarnáció

m_s_d_ll_s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

másodállás

b_rl_ng


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

barlang
k_rt_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

körte

s_rl_g


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 22)

serleg
b_ly_gz_


----------



## ariel76 (2009 Június 22)

bélyegző
c_r_z_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

ceruza

p_rn_cs_t_


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

párnacsata
h_z_t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

párnacsata
sc__b_ d__


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

scooby doo
_kt_t_sk_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

huzat
aktatáska

p_r_szt


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 22)

paraszt
sz_n_b_gly_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

szénaboglya
_r_f_lt_lt_


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

árufeltöltő
t_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

szénaboglya

f_l_nks_g


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

félénkség
falánkság
k_v_k_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

kovakő

b_n_nh_j


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

kövakő
_s_mb_r


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

ősember
b_rl_ngr_jz


----------



## kokito (2009 Június 22)

barlangrajz
_js_g_r_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

újságíró


b_ll_nk_b_t


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

ballonkabát
t_l_f_nk_ny_v


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

telefonkönyv
k_m_t _d_


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

kamatadó
k_r_ssz_k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

karosszék
k_ll_g__m


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

kollégium
k_ll_g_k


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 22)

kollégák

m-v-sz-tt-rt-n-t


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 22)

művészettörténet
t_rt_n_t_r_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 22)

történetírás

sz_b_ds_g._rc


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

történetirás
h_dm_z__m


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 22)

szabadságharc
c_z_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

cézár
sztr_d_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 22)

sztráda

s_b_ss_gh_t_r


----------



## casey02 (2009 Június 22)

sebességhatár

k_zv_l_m_ny


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 22)

közvélemény

k-pz-tt-rs-t-s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

képzettársitás
psz_h_


----------



## K.alison (2009 Június 22)

pszihé

h_zt_zn_z_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

háztűznéző

tr_f_m_st_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

tréfamester
s_kkm_st_r


----------



## jana93 (2009 Június 22)

tréfamester

p_rzs_m_csk_a


----------



## K.alison (2009 Június 22)

sakkmester

f_lsz_n_t_lt


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

felszentelt
_lmok h_z_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

álmok háza

f_j_d_l_m


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

fejedelem
cs_sz_rs_g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

császárság

cs_k_h_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

csikohal
h_bl__ny


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

hableány

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

szivárvány
sh_w b_zn_ssz


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

show biznissz

s_j_t_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 22)

sajátos

r_jt_l._s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

rajtolás
_jsz_rny_k


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

rejtelmes

b_rd_


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 22)

bordó
n-rv-g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

norvég

z_szl_


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 22)

zászló
-gy-t-m


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

egyetem

m_s_m_nd_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

mesemondo
k_mcs_p_t


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

kémcsapat

cs_ll_gv_r_g


----------



## K.alison (2009 Június 22)

csillagvirág

l_cs_l_cs_


----------



## voxpopuli (2009 Június 22)

locsolócsö
k-r-v-t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 22)

kerevet
h_mz_k_r_t


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

hímzőkeret

s_jtk_s


----------



## AttilaEva (2009 Június 22)

sajtkés

_d_j_r_s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

időjárás

k_k__v_j


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 22)

kakaóvaj
h_gyg_r_nc


----------



## AttilaEva (2009 Június 22)

hegygerinc

f__sk_l_


----------



## K.alison (2009 Június 23)

főiskola

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

szivárvány

k_ck_s_jt


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

kockasajt
_h_t_t


----------



## M. Ildikó (2009 Június 23)

áhítat
v_nz_r_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

vonzerő
K_r_zm_


----------



## kiskty (2009 Június 23)

karizma
v_tr_nsz_kr_ny


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 23)

vitrinszekrény
f_t_l*_gy


----------



## gde (2009 Június 23)

fotel*ágy
h_j_n_pl_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

fotelágy
n_tb_ng_sz_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

netböngésző
ny_r_ _s_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

nyári este
k_m_r h_ng_l_t


----------



## gde (2009 Június 23)

komor hangulat
h_j_n_pl_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

hajónapló
h_d_gr_z_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

hidegrázás
m_nk__nd_r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

munkaundor
_lv_s k_nysz_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 23)

alvás kényszer

c_c_l_gy


----------



## gde (2009 Június 23)

alvás kényszer
_lm_tl_n _jsz_k_k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

cecelégy
k_l_nd t_r_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

kalandtúra
k_r_kp_r v_rs_ny


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

kerékpárverseny

f__t_l


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 23)

kerékpárverseny

t_rr_k_tt_ * h_ds_r_g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

terrakotta hadsereg

f__t_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

főétel
t_nt_rgy


----------



## M. Ildikó (2009 Június 23)

epertorta
b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## kiskty (2009 Június 23)

tantárgy
_p_rt_rt_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

tantárgy
k_pr_g_ny


----------



## kiskty (2009 Június 23)

berendezés
k_nd_ll_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

képregény

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

kandalló
kalamáris

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

csigalépcső
s_jtr_sz_l_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

képregény
l_m_zk_rb_nt_rt_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

sajtreszelő
lemezkarbantartó

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 23)

boldogság
g_l_b_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

galiba

b_t_ng


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

bitang

st_ngl_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

bitang
sz_rv_s b_k_


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 23)

stangli
_sz_pf_rd_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

iszapfürdő

m_g_rt_s


----------



## M. Ildikó (2009 Június 23)

megértés
s_r_l_m


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 23)

sérelem
m_t_c__


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

mutácio
g_nm_n_p_l_lt _gy_n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 23)

génmanipulált egyén


_gym_s_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

agymosás
k_t_p_lt


----------



## ariel76 (2009 Június 23)

katapult
_sk_l_t_sk_
(gyerek hordja)


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

iskolatáska

t_rm_sz_tb_v_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

termászetbúvár
k__m_lk_d__n j_


----------



## szmoni1 (2009 Június 23)

kiemelkedően jó

h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

kiemelkedően jó
f_lt_l_l_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

feltaláló
g_g_nt_k_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

gigantikus
d_szp_r_d_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

deszperádó

tr_ff_p_x


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 23)

deszperadó

_nt_r_kt_v
:222:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 23)

traffipax
sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

szellemidézés
r__nk_rn_c__


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

reinkarnáció


p_kr_c


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

pokróc
k_t_lk_d_k


----------



## casey02 (2009 Június 23)

kételkedik

_r_dm_ny_r__nt_lt


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

eredményorientált
k_rr__r_st_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

karrierista

sz_k_v_t_tt


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

szakavatott
_r_m_


----------



## Lindi99 (2009 Június 23)

öröme
k rty l p


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 23)

kártyalap
h_gy_m_ny_rz_


----------



## Lito (2009 Június 23)

hagyományőrző
b_kt_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

bakter
sz_csk_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 23)

szöcske
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 23)

kerekeskút

n_pv_s_l_t


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 23)

népviselet
h-d-gl-l-s


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

hideglelés
t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## Lindi99 (2009 Június 23)

hideglelés
_lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## Lindi99 (2009 Június 23)

töltöttkáposzta 
k-rf--lf-z-l-k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 23)

álmatlanság

p_r_sz_lv_nc_ _ (nem mindig igaz a hála)


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

karfiolfőzelék
n_gy_n r_ssz


----------



## Lindi99 (2009 Június 23)

Nagyonrossz
r-b-zl-l-kv-r


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

ribizli lekvár
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## Matyi22 (2009 Június 23)

leves


----------



## Matyi22 (2009 Június 23)

mákos tészta
k_k_é_


----------



## Matyi22 (2009 Június 23)

koktél
sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

szekrénysor

k_dd


----------



## Matyi22 (2009 Június 23)

kedd
t_lak_d_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

tolakodó

v_s_l_t


----------



## Matyi22 (2009 Június 23)

viselet
t_l_jd_n_s


----------



## M. Ildikó (2009 Június 23)

tulajdonos
k_rt_f_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

körtefa

k_p_ny_l


----------



## agocsvera (2009 Június 23)

kapanyél

h_r_sny_n_dr_g


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

harisnyanadrág

k_l_cst_rt_


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 23)

kulacstartó
_z_nly_k


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

ózonlyuk

_r__szt_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

iróasztal
_v_gfl_k_n


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

üvegflakon

_g_v_n_


----------



## babett80 (2009 Június 23)

igavonó
t_lj_ss_g


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 23)

teljesség
_t _z _gb_ (fogalom:lásd csillagkapu első rész)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 23)

ötszögbe?
h_t_r_z_tt


----------



## shaara (2009 Június 23)

határozott
_ng_d_lm_sk_d_k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 23)

engedelmeskedik
cs_kl_nd_z_tt


----------



## venice (2009 Június 23)

csiklandozott
-lsz-nd-r-d-tt


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 23)

elszenderedett
k_v_ncs_sk_d_kn_k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

anlikar írta:


> ötszögbe?
> h_t_r_z_tt


 út az égbe -re gondoltam,de kreativan megoldottad


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

kiváncsiskodoknak
_l_t _t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

alátét

m_nk_v_d_l_m


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 24)

munkavédelem

n_ps_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

napsütés

k_l_p_csny_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

napsütés
_s_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 24)

kalapácsnyél

m_nk_b_l_s_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

munkabaleset

j_gh_llg_t_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 24)

joghallgató

k_zg_zd_sz


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

közgazdász

p_ff_t_gg_mb_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

pöffeteggomba
r_h_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

ruha

cs_sz_l_k_r_ng


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

csiszolókorong

v_sz_n


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Június 24)

vászon

sz_v_sz_k


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

szővőszék

v_sz_nt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

viszont

_sm_t_lt


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

ismételt

t_rn__r_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

tornaóra
_l_sk_mr_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

éléskamra

sz_ll_r_zs_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

szellőrózsa
t_kf_z_l_k


----------



## szello75 (2009 Június 24)

tökfőzelék

b_ly_gz_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

bélyegző

z_ldb_b


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

zöldbab

t_rr_r_lh_r_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 24)

terrorelhárítás
sz_v_h_h_t_s_g


----------



## Vianne (2009 Június 24)

szavahihetőség
_b_dk_sz_ll_t_s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

ebédkiszállítás

v_ll_nyr_nd_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

villanyrendőr
K_zl_k_d_s_ l_mp_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 24)

közlekedési lámpa
k_ck_sf_z_t


----------



## polygala (2009 Június 24)

közlekedési lámpa

s_ly_mc_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

selyemcukor

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## piciboci (2009 Június 24)

paradigma
k_ncs_sl_d_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 24)

kincsesláda

sz_lm_n_ll_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 24)

szalmonella

_d__gl_n_s_n


----------



## hmonique (2009 Június 24)

szalmonella

k_lk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## hmonique (2009 Június 24)

ideiglenesen

k_lk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Június 24)

külkereskedelem

_p_d_r_l_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 24)

epidurális

g_m_k_l_p_cs


----------



## meseme (2009 Június 24)

gumikalapács
_k_sk_d_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

okoskodó

g_mk_p_cs


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

gumikalapács
t_v_sz


----------



## meseme (2009 Június 24)

gemkapocs
(tavasz)
r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 24)

rettenthetetlen
n_dr_gzs_b


----------



## meseme (2009 Június 24)

nadrágzseb
_v_gg_ly_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

üveggólya

_v_dz_r_


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 24)

évadzáró
_l_mg_ly_


----------



## meseme (2009 Június 24)

ólomgolyó
_v_gg_mb


----------



## juzsa (2009 Június 24)

üveggömb

d_pl_m__szt_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

diplomaosztó
_gy_t_m_ l_kt_r


----------



## judith0425 (2009 Június 24)

egyetemi lektor

f_ld__p_r


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

földieper

s_ly_mg_b_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

selyemgubó
m_szt_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 24)

misztikus

k_nk_r_nc__:444:


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 24)

konkurencia

n-z-p-nt


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

nézőpont
k_l_n v_l_m_ny


----------



## karibi (2009 Június 24)

különvélemény
h_gym_k_r_k_


----------



## potyike (2009 Június 24)

hagymakarika
m_s_f_g_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 24)

hagymakarika
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 24)

mesefigura
p_pr_k_j_ncs_:cici:


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

paprikajancsi
b_z_nt_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 24)

bozontos
h_jk_r_n_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

hajkorona
k_nyh_t_nd_r


----------



## kingus0122 (2009 Június 24)

konyhatündér

_jt_t_sk_d_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

ájtatoskodó
v_rk_


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 24)

várkő
h-ln-p-t-n


----------



## healy28 (2009 Június 24)

repülőgép
_i_k_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 25)

holnapután
dinka

cs_t_rt_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 25)

csütörtök

f_t_m_sk_tl_


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 25)

elhízás
m_t_f_z_k_


----------



## egygondolat (2009 Június 25)

metafizika

k_rh_lyl_v_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 25)

Noci87 írta:


> csütörtök
> 
> f_t_m_sk_tl_




futómuskátli


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 25)

Noci87 írta:


> csütörtök
> 
> f_t_m_sk_tl_





egygondolat írta:


> metafizika
> 
> k_rh_lyl_v_s



futómuskátli, korhelyleves

_szt_l_s_z_m


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 25)

korhelyleves
s_rg_r_p_l_v_s


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 25)

asztalosüzem
sárgarépaleves

p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

paradicsom
r__nk_rn_c__


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 25)

reinkarnáció

p_rm_t_z_sz_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 25)

permetezőszer
k_d_ly_ll_p_t


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 25)

kedélyállapot

s_g_g_p


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 25)

súgógép

k_l_á_o_z_a


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 25)

gab001 írta:


> kedélyállapot
> 
> s_g_g_p



súgógép
f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 25)

figyelmetlenség

_p_t_._ny_g


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 25)

építőanyag
k_nd_rk_s_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 25)

kondorkeselyű

_bs_t_s


----------



## Drowe (2009 Június 25)

obsitos
p_r__f_n_m_n


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

parafenomén
t_vh_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 25)

tévhit

M_rg_tsz_g_t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

Margitsziget
b_ld_g


----------



## Bebe1491 (2009 Június 25)

boldog
n_pz_n_k_t_t_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

népzenekutató
t_ncm_l_tts_g


----------



## sarkica (2009 Június 25)

táncmulattság
_mp_t__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 25)

empátia

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 25)

szalamander

b_ncs_l_km_ny


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 25)

szalamandra
k-lt-r-l-tl-n


----------



## sziszi675 (2009 Június 25)

bűncselekmény
h-l-l-st-n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 25)

sziszi675 írta:


> bűncselekmény
> h-l-l-st-n


 
halálisten?
kulturálatlan

_n_rck_p


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 25)

önarckép

b_k_gr_s


----------



## elviri (2009 Június 25)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép
k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

bakugrás
n_k_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 25)

nikotin

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

csalamádé
f_t_s


----------



## Tuszi0417 (2009 Június 25)

fetis, fitos, futás
j_lz_l_gk_tv_ny


----------



## adnd (2009 Június 25)

fűtés

sz_nts_gt_r_s


----------



## adnd (2009 Június 25)

Tuszi0417 írta:


> bűncselekmény
> j_lz_l_gk_tv_ny


 

jelzálogkötvény

b_r_ts_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 25)

barátság

_tt_r_t_b_r


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 25)

uttörőtábor
s_ml_g_ss_g_t


----------



## timi8707 (2009 Június 25)

Semlegességet 
V_s_jt_


----------



## 077 (2009 Június 25)

*repülőgép*



szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép


----------



## 077 (2009 Június 25)

077 írta:


> repülőgép


sz_m_t_g-p


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 25)

vasajtó
_nd_kl_sb_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 25)

repülőgép
r_k_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 25)

indoklásbol
m_g_r_s_t_s


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 25)

megerősités
k_r_l_r_s_kk_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 25)

:00:körülirásokkal
sz_nt_m_nt_l_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

szentimentális
r_m_nc


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 25)

románc

k_f_l_ny_m_t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

kefelenyomat
ny_md_sz_t_ k_s_g_t_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 25)

nyomdászati kisegítő

gy_rm_ksz_r_t_t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

gyermekszeretet
p_rk_pcs_l_t


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 25)

párkapcsolat

cs_l_dc_.t._k_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 25)

családcentrikus
__t_p_ly_


----------



## mamzy (2009 Június 25)

autópálya
m_t_rb_l_s_t


----------



## Mary84 (2009 Június 25)

motorbaleset
r_p_l_g_p


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 25)

motorbaleset
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 25)

repülőgép
j_tsk_


----------



## tothmagda (2009 Június 25)

jetski

_ua_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 25)

Sepi1975 írta:


> motorbaleset
> k_lk_p_szt_



kelkáposzta

_n_gr_mm_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 25)

KonTiki írta:


> kelkáposzta
> 
> _n_gr_mm_




anagramma

b_t_j_t_k


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 25)

tothmagda írta:


> jetski
> 
> _ua_



Juan

h_x_m_t_r


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 25)

ovineni írta:


> anagramma
> 
> b_t_j_t_k



betűjáték

h_x_m_t_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 25)

hexameter

t_l.f_rg_t_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

tálforgató?
_l_l_ny


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Június 25)

tollforgató
.l.m..tt.s


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Június 25)

Bocs lemaradtam.
élőlény
b.b.sz.b.


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 25)

babaszoba
b_r_ckb_f_tt


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

bébiszabó?
b_mb_l_ (cartoon networkon a pávián neve,most megy a rajzfilm)


----------



## tothmagda (2009 Június 25)

bambula
p_c_h_nt_s (rajzfilm)


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

pocahontas
m_l_n (rajzfilm)


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 25)

gucpid írta:


> babaszoba
> b_r_ckb_f_tt



ez leginkább barackbefőtt lesz...

rajzfilm MULAN

j-v-d-l-m-d-


----------



## Drowe (2009 Június 25)

mulan
m_j_n_z


----------



## Drowe (2009 Június 25)

bocsi, majdnem egyszerre küldtük, akkor 
jövedelemadó
m_j_n_z (ez maradhat)


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 25)

Drowe írta:


> bocsi, majdnem egyszerre küldtük, akkor
> jövedelemadó
> m_j_n_z (ez maradhat)



...no, akkor majonéz
és - -t-b-szv-g-ll-m-s


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 25)

Autóbuszvégállomás

F_lm_nd_l_ ( ilyen testrész nincs is)


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

félmandula
ny_k_k


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 25)

Az orrmandula után fülmandulára gondoltam, de jó a válasz

R_m_t_l_k


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 25)

Bocs, 
nyakék


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

remetelak
v_g_ny


----------



## kristaly2008 (2009 Június 25)

vagány
b-rk-st-l-


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 25)

borkóstoló
-r-ll-m-s (ezt a szó nehezen megy Fekete Pákónak...)


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 25)

űrállomás
c-p-f-z-o (Kosztolányi szerint a legszebb magyar szó)


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 25)

Bocsi:
c-p-f-z- a helyes


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Június 25)

cipőfűző

gy-jt-gy-rty- (egy magyarországon tanuló svéd barátom szerint ez a legnehezebben kiejthető magyar szó)


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 25)

gyújtógyertya
b__d_z_s


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 25)

Bocs, nem látni a két magánhangzó helyét
gyújtógyertya
b--d-z-s


----------



## Hiram02 (2009 Június 26)

beadózás?XD
m-t-c--


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

mutáció
_l_t_szt_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

életösztön

fr_g_tt


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

frigott
z_n_ h_lg_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

zenehallgatás

sz_b_d_l_m


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

szabadalom
f_h_r k_r_cs_ny


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

fehér karácsony

sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

száncsengő
h_ng_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

hangulat

t_rl_r_p_


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 26)

tarlórépa
_ng_ln_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

angolna

kv_rt_tt


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 26)

kvartett
t_ny_szb_k_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

tenyészbak

s_r_t_tt p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 26)

sűrített paradicsom

_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 26)

analfabéta
_p_rp_l_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

eperpálinka?

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 26)

szalmiákszesz
l_b_r_t_r__m


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

laboratórium

r_g_j_ncs_


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 26)

rigójancsi
k_ll_m_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

rigójancsi
sz_m_r_j


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

kellemes
szamuráj
k_z_ks_pk_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 26)

kozáksapka

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 26)

kerekíteni

_k_r_t_n_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

ikeríteni

sz_r_lm_sp_r


----------



## syzygyy (2009 Június 26)

szerelmespár

_l_sd_szk_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 26)

ülésdeszka

l_b_k_k_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

libikóka
J_t_kv_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

játékvár
b-t-g-ll-m-ny


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

betegállomány
s_g_ly


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

segély

s_g_r_z_tt


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

sugarazozz
g-pszk-t-s


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

gipszkötés
v-rr-sd-b-z


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

varrósdoboz
v.rr.g.p


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

varrógép
n-gy-t-


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

nagyító
m.kr.szk-p


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

mikroszkóp
h-t-g-p


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

hűtőgép
f-gy-szt-l-d-


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

fogyasztóláda, fagyasztóláda
k-n-p-


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

kanapé
p-kr-c


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

kanapé
sz_p_rh_v_r


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

pokróc a másik szuperhaver
sz-n-st-l-v-z--


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

szinestelevizió
sz_v_k_r_t


----------



## Firense (2009 Június 26)

szövőkeret
t-rl-t-s


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

térlátás
t-rl-szt-r-szl-t


----------



## motkanylany (2009 Június 26)

törlesztőrészlet
h-t-tl-n


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 26)

hitetlen

_t_ _st_


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 26)

ateista

h_k_szp_k


----------



## piciboci (2009 Június 26)

hókuszpók
t_tr_ _d_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 26)

tetraéder
h_k_szp_k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

hokuszpók
cs_llagh_j_


----------



## motkanylany (2009 Június 26)

csillaghajó
k_pk_r_t


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 26)

csillaghajó
f_r_gly_k


----------



## Donnácska (2009 Június 26)

féreglyuk
v nt ll t r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 26)

ventilátor
f_rg_sz_l


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

forgószél
sz v rv ny


----------



## motkanylany (2009 Június 26)

szivárvány
l_dt_lp


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

lúdtalp
cs_ll_gv_r_s


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

csillagváros
h z p p cs


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

házipapucs
kr_mpl_p_r_n_k


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

krumplipürének?
f o t l gy


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

bocs, f t l gy


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

fotelágy
k_r_k_d_k


----------



## motkanylany (2009 Június 26)

kerekedik
m_gh_jt_


----------



## Donnácska (2009 Június 26)

kerekedik
h nt sz k


----------



## acheron213 (2009 Június 26)

meghajtó
b_r_g_r


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

meghajto

hintaszek

s_mm_tt_v_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

semmittevés
sz_vm_g_ll_s


----------



## Donnácska (2009 Június 26)

Uppsz, motkanylany gyorsabb volt, mint én, akkor az övére a válaszom:
meghajtó, s az enyém változatlanul:
h nt sz k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

hintaszek


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

szívmegállás
-zs-nn-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

szivmegallas
cs_g_l_v_st


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

na mostmar elkeveredtem
uzsonna


----------



## acheron213 (2009 Június 26)

hintaszék
k_rk_pcs_l_s


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

cs_g_l_v_st


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

körkapcsolás
sl sszk lcs


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 26)

slusszkulcs

sz_mm_l._r_s


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

korkapcsolas
cs_g_l_v_st


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

csigalevest?
cs-g-l-sk-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

csigalaska
_ll_tm_s_k


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

állatmesék (csőgaluska lett volna)
l b b r


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

libabőr?
sz_ll_m_rt_k


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

szellemírtók
-tt-r-v-s-t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

szellemirtók
t_st_dz_s


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

uttörővasút

m_s_gy_jt_m_ny


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

mesegyűjtemény
r-h-sz-r-t-


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

mesegyüjtemény
_l_tm_nt_k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

ruhaszereto???
nem jon be


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

eletmentok
f__t_lk_r_


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

ruha stimmel


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

farasro írta:


> ruhaszereto???
> nem jon be


ruhaszáritó


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

ruhaszarito


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

mire beirtam ugyesebbek megeloztek, nem baj
f_ _t_lk_r_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

farasro írta:


> eletmentok
> f__t_lk_r_


fiatalkorú
m_s_v_l_g t_rr_nt


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

fatálkérő?
m-n-tj-gy


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

fiatalkoru lett volna

no most melyiket oldjuk meg?


mesevilagtorrent - nagyon jo

menetjegy

_nc_kl_p_d_ _


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

enciklopédia
l-x-k-n


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

lexikon
s_mm_tt_v_s


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

semmittevés
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

enciklopédia
t_d_st_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 26)

számítógép

zs_g_l_k_r_k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

szamitogep


tudastar??

Cs_m_g_k_s_r


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

zsigulikerék
v-s-l-d-szk-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

vasalodeszka

cs_m_g_k_s_r


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

csemegekosár
p-dl-sz-ny-g


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

csemegekosár
_j_nd_k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

padloszonyeg

ajandek

K_v_r_d_k


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

keveredik?
-lm-nyf-rd-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

elmenyfurdo?

f_lb_v_l_k_t


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

fülbevalókat
p-rn-h-z-t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 26)

fülbevalókat?
gy_r_


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

parnahuzat

_ng_d_ly


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

gyuru


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

engedély
-nf-rm-t-k-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

informatika

k_r_k_d_


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

kirakodó
k-r-sk-d-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

kereskedo

_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

énekesmadár
r-g-f-tty


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

rigofutty

c_r_z_h_gy


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

ceruzahegy
-ll-tk-rt


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

allatkert

v_nd_rb_t


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

vándorbot
t-rv-z-m-rn-k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

tervezomernok

f_lct_ll_m_t


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

filctollamat?
d-r-km-l-g-t-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

derekmelegito

f_jd_l_mcs_ll_p_t_k


----------



## bogo (2009 Június 26)

fájdalomcsillapítók
f-g-nyv-rz-s


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

foginyverzes

t_llt_rt_b_n


----------



## kincses01 (2009 Június 26)

tolltartóban
k_t_k_mb_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

katakombák

h_rc_dz_tt


----------



## Gyno (2009 Június 26)

harcedzett

cs_sz_p_f_


----------



## Kati+Ancsa (2009 Június 27)

csúszópofa
k_ _gy_nl_t_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 27)

kiegyenlítődés

k_v_cs_ltv_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

kovácsoltvas
h_j_n_pl_


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Június 27)

hajónapló
c_p_szm_st_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

cipészmester
m_st _s m_nd_r_kk_


----------



## horcsek (2009 Június 27)

most és mindörökké
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 27)

megszentségteleníthatetlen

H_b_r_
_s
b_k_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

háboru és béke
_rsz_k_r_k (sci fi sorozat magyarul,Gene Roddenbery)


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 27)

Űrszekerek
S_k b_sz_dn_k s_k _z _lj_.


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

sok beszédnek sok az alja
s_k_t d_m_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 27)

süket duma

r-k-nstr-kc--


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

rekonstrukcio
h_dn_gy


----------



## szorina (2009 Június 27)

hadnagy

m_k_s b_jgl_


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 27)

mákos bejgli
k-p-z-r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

kapuzár
l_k_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 27)

lakatos

f_lf_st_k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

falfesték
r_g_sztr_c__s d_j


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 27)

regisztrációs díj

s-rg-r-p-f-z-l-k


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 27)

sárgarépa főzelék

_lm_k_m._t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 27)

almakompot
t_r_g_mb_c:33:
:222:


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

túrógomboc
r_nd_r _k_d_m__


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 27)

rendörakadémia

k_k_pz_s
:cici:


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 27)

kiképzés
b_l_s_t_ h_lysz_n_l_


----------



## gabacsi (2009 Június 27)

balesetihelyszínelő
_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## veze (2009 Június 27)

uborkasaláta
t_t_kt_rt_


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 27)

titoktartó
g-b-n-p-l-nk-


----------



## veze (2009 Június 27)

gabonapálinka
_d__d_


----------



## Riamara (2009 Június 27)

odaadó
k_nyh_k_rt


----------



## Gyno (2009 Június 27)

konyhakert
v_d_mp_rk


----------



## tope (2009 Június 27)

vidámpark
-p-r-tt


----------



## Gyno (2009 Június 27)

operett
_lb_t_rt_l_n_t_tt_t_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 27)

elbátortalanítottatok

g_nd_l_d?


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 28)

gondolod?
dr_gl_b_r


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 28)

droglabor

sz_szt_l_ * g_rb_


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

szisztolé görbe

-rv-st-d-m-ny-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 28)

orvostudományok

_d_nt_t_s
:cici:


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 28)

identitás
v_s_t_l_o_á_o_


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

Anika76 írta:


> identitás
> v_s_t_l_o_á_o_


 
Anika76, próbáld meg mégegyszer. Csak a mássalhangzókat add meg, a magánhangzókat rejtsd el.

vasútállomások

t-l-jd-nk-pp-n


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 28)

tulajdonképpen

n-v-g-c--sb-r-nd-z-s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

navigáciosberendezés
_d_ssz_n_t


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 28)

adasszunet

k--p-r-l


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

kooperál , kioperál

l-lk-s-d-sh--ny


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 28)

lelkesedéshiány
m-tr-c-


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

matrica

f-lf-v-lk-d-tt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 28)

felfuvalkodott
h_ldt_lt_


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 28)

holdtölte
_rm_nyk_d_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

holdtölte
v_rf_rk_s


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 28)

vérfarkas
cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 28)

csillagszóró

v_sz_lyh_lyz_t


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 28)

gubaera írta:


> holdtölte
> _rm_nyk_d_s


 
ármánykodás



veszélyhelyzet

h_b_rn_c_ _


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

hibernáció

k-v-tk-z-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 28)

hibernáció
következetes

h_ll_sk_r_s_lt


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

halláskárosult

n-szt-lg--z-


----------



## Gino006 (2009 Június 28)

nosztalgiázó

-p-lm-j-


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 28)

épelméjű

k-t-l-c--


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

kitaláció
_rm_ny


----------



## Gino006 (2009 Június 28)

ármány
-ll-nk-z-


----------



## Művésznő11 (2009 Június 28)

Gino006 írta:


> ármány
> -ll-nk-z-



ellenkező

-u--t-s--g


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

butasag 


b-r-s-p-n-c


----------



## gyongyi58 (2009 Június 28)

repülőgép
f-k-t-


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 28)

borospince

_d_j_k_r_n


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 28)

gyongyi58 írta:


> repülőgép
> f-k-t-



főkötő

_d_j_k_r_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 28)

idejekorán

j_st_h_ts_g


----------



## tomykacsa (2009 Június 28)

jóstehetség

m_g_t_lk_d_tt


----------



## Drowe (2009 Június 28)

megátalkodott
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## fradimail (2009 Június 28)

jóstehetség
k_ll_gr_f_a


----------



## fradimail (2009 Június 28)

Bocsánat,
katicabogár lett volna az előző,de egy kicsikét lemaradtam!


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

fradimail írta:


> jóstehetség
> k_ll_gr_f_a


kalligráfia
h_bl__ny (sellő)


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 28)

hableány

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## tope (2009 Június 28)

tavirózsa
-sz-g-m-


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

uszógumi
h_f_h_rk_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 28)

hófehérke

J_ncs_ _s J_l_sk_:2:


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

jancsi és juliska
m_s_k_dv_l_ f_ln_tt_k kl_bj_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 28)

mesekedvelőfelnöttek klubja
h_m_b_s_lt p_g_cs_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 28)

hamubasült pogácsa
_lt_r_l_*h_dm_v_l_t


----------



## Riamara (2009 Június 28)

elterelő hadművelet
ny_r_ v_k_c_ _


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 28)

nyári vakáció
k_z_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

kezelhetetlen

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

számológép

t_szt_s_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

tésztasütés
t_nd_rm_s_


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

tündérmese

_rv_st_nh_llg_t_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

orvostanhallgato

v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

világítótorony

v_n_lz_k_szl_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

vonalzókészlet

k_zg_zd_sz


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

közgazdász

_rct_szt_t_k_nd_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

arctisztítókendô

v_ll_ml_s


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

villámlás

t_j_s_sn_k_dl_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

tojásosnokedli

_lm_l_kv_r


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

almalekvár

f_nyk_p_lb_m


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

fenykepalbum
sz_v_rv_nyk_p


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

fényképalbum
_t_l_t_d_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

Moebius írta:


> fényképalbum
> _t_l_t_d_


ítéletidő

k-nsz-nv-d-s


----------



## reni978 (2009 Június 28)

ételátadó

k.lcst.rt.k.r.k.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

reni978 írta:


> ételátadó
> 
> k.lcst.rt.k.r.k.


kulcstartókarika

v-ll-m-sv-s-t


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 28)

tésztasütés
f-ldm-v-l-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

agasbogas írta:


> tésztasütés
> f-ldm-v-l-s


Olvasd el légyszíves az első oldalon a szabályt


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 28)

bocsi, nem tudom miért nem a végét láttam
villamosvasút
-p-r-nc--s t-ng-r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

agasbogas írta:


> bocsi, nem tudom miért nem a végét láttam
> villamosvasút
> -p-r-nc--s t-ng-r


óperenciás tenger

t-rp-b-r-d-l-m


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 28)

törpebirodalom
b-z-v-r-g


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

foldmuveles

operenciastenger

most mindkettotoknek valaszoltam

sz_r_ncs_p_nz


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

buzavirag

sz_r_ncs_p_nz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

farasro írta:


> buzavirag
> 
> sz_r_ncs_p_nz


szerencsepénz

k-b-l-b-b-


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 28)

kabalababa
v-ll-ny-r-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

villanyora

s_t_f_k_l_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

farasro írta:


> villanyora
> 
> s_t_f_k_l_s


sétafikálás

m-ll-sz-s


----------



## agasbogas (2009 Június 28)

mellúszás
g-l-b-


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

mellusza
pr_f_t_l


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 28)

prófétál

sz_r_ncs_k_r_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

farasro írta:


> mellusza
> pr_f_t_l


profitál

k-l-nd-z-k


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

igen, prifital lett volna

szerencsekerek

kalandozik


k_l_ncs_l


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

farasro írta:


> igen, prifital lett volna
> 
> szerencsekerek
> 
> ...


kilincsel
k-r-g-t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

kéreget
r_kl_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

Moebius írta:


> kéreget
> r_kl_m


reklám

h-b-st-rt-


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Június 28)

B.U. írta:


> reklám
> 
> h-b-st-rt-



habostorta

h-jl-kk


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 28)

hajlakk
p_nz_gy


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 28)

pénzügy
k_n_l_s


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Június 28)

kanalas

f-l-n-pt-r


----------



## babi45 (2009 Június 28)

falinaptár
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 28)

kakastaréj
v_nd_r_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 29)

vándorutak?
m_s_v_l_g


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

mesevilág
_n_l_m


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 29)

unalom
b--gy-z-tt_v-d-- (egybe és külön is írható)


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 29)

beágyazott videó

-rr-g-nc--


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 29)

arrogancia

k_b_lb_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 29)

kebelbarát

j_gyk_nd_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 29)

kebelbarát
cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 29)

jegykendő
csillaghullás

kr_pt_sz_k_v_ny


----------



## casey02 (2009 Június 29)

kriptaszökevény

sz_msz_r_s_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 29)

számszeresités

_lm_tl_ns_g:23:


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 29)

álmatlanság

k_r_k_cs_p_s


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 29)

karikacsapas

f-l-l-t-s


----------



## MneKata (2009 Június 29)

felületes

k_pr_z_t_s


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 29)

káprázatos
k_k_r_c_p_h_ly


----------



## pingvike (2009 Június 29)

kukoricapehely
v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 29)

villámcsapás
v_zt_r_l_:2:


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 29)

víztároló

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

paradigma
t_m_z_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 29)

témazáró
Pr_m_d_nn_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

primadonna
sz_nk_nsz_n-sz


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 29)

szinkronszínész?

t_l_jt_rn_


----------



## egoista (2009 Június 29)

talajtorna
p_m_kl_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 29)

pumukli
k_b_ld


----------



## egoista (2009 Június 29)

kobold
_lv_s_k_nyv


----------



## lenny (2009 Június 29)

olvasókönyv
m-gt-l-l


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 29)

megtalál

g-r-gd-nny-


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

görögdinnye
k_v_tk_z_


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 29)

következő

l-p-s-l-m


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 29)

laposelem
m_d_nc_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

medence
m_g_d_z


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 29)

megidéz?
z_b_l_tl_n


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

zabolátlan
l_g_k_s g_nd_lk_d_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 29)

logikus gondolkodás

m_t_m_t_k_ _ f_g_lm_k


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

matematikai fogalmak
_r_tts_g_ t_t_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 29)

érettségi tételek

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 29)

tevekaraván
b_d__n h_rd_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 30)

beduin horda

s_v_t_g_*_ _z_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 30)

sivatagi oázis

t-rm-lf-rd-


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 30)

termálfürdő

H_jd_sz_b_szl_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 30)

Hajdúszoboszló

v_t_m_ny_sk_rt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Június 30)

veteményeskert
h_rd_t_._szl_p


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 30)

hirdető oszlop
f_l_ pl_k_t


----------



## Firense (2009 Június 30)

faliplakát
b-t-nk-v-r-


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 30)

betonkeverő

_l_p_z_ tr_n_ng


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 30)

betonkeverő

p_nc_ l_j_r_t:23:
:55:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 30)

alapozó tréning

k_s_rl_bd_:4:


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 30)

kosárlabda

m_t_rh_zt_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 30)

motorháztető

--t-d-k-r-c--


----------



## anlikar (2009 Június 30)

autódekorácio
v_rs_ny __t_


----------



## mara79 (2009 Június 30)

versenyautó
cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Június 30)

csillagszóró

_s_k_b_t


----------



## jti (2009 Június 30)

esőkabát
T_l_v_z__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 30)

televízió

k_szk_d_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 30)

kaszkadőr

h_j_fl_tt_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 30)

hajóflotta

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 30)

tevekaraván

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 30)

tevekaraván
p_r_ncs_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 30)

parancsol

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 30)

kannibalizmus

f-nyk-p-lb-m


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 30)

fényképalbum
v_rt__l_s m_gh_jt_


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 30)

virtuális meghajtó
d-b-st-rt-


----------



## dulacsi (2009 Június 30)

dobostorta
itt egy nagyon nehéz szó:
t_nn_


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 30)

tenni
_br_nl_t


----------



## kolad (2009 Június 30)

ébrenlét
sz_f_n


----------



## osztriga (2009 Június 30)

szifon
cs_rsz_m_r_c_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Június 30)

cserszömörce

k__t_s


----------



## tenszi (2009 Június 30)

Kiütés
B__v_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 30)

beavatás
f_rk_st_ny_


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 30)

farkastanya
gy_m_lcsl_v_s


----------



## tenszi (2009 Június 30)

gyümölcsleves
s_jt_st_szt_


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 30)

sajtostészta
d-r-mb-l


----------



## Vonzo (2009 Június 30)

repülőgép
_jt__rny_


----------



## kolad (2009 Június 30)

ejtőernyő
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## Vonzo (2009 Június 30)

könyvespolc
m_k_u_s_k_r_k


----------



## lenny (2009 Június 30)

mók-u-s-kerék

d-v-tl-p


----------



## judith0425 (2009 Július 1)

divatlap

m-s-g-t-sz-v-cs


----------



## SimiSimi (2009 Július 1)

mosogatószivacs

s_á_k_r_te


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

szájkarate

b_r_ts_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

barátság

f_rd_k_p_ny


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 1)

fürdőköpeny
_sz_m_d_nc_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

úszómedence

r_b_rb_r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

rebarbara

b_l_r_n_c_p_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 1)

balerinacipő

h_m_p_p_k_


----------



## lenny (2009 Július 1)

hamupipőke
l-gg-t-r-z-s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

léggitározás

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## jti (2009 Július 1)

kasztanyetta
K_p_szt_


----------



## judi.gergely (2009 Július 1)

káposzta

az új feladvány: k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## sumi (2009 Július 1)

karácsonyfa

b_l_ttc_p_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

balettcipő

l_dl_bt_rt_


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

lúdlábtorta

k_r_nt_n


----------



## butterfly0826 (2009 Július 1)

karantén

j_t_l_m


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

jutalom
h_rc_gn_


----------



## butterfly0826 (2009 Július 1)

hercegnő

b_r_t_k


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

barátok
t_rt_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 1)

barátok v: boríték

_szf_ltb_ty_r


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 1)

mara79 írta:


> barátok
> t_rt_



torta


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

aszfaltbetyár
k_szty_


----------



## butterfly0826 (2009 Július 1)

kesztyű

k_zkr_m


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

kézkrém
t_l_f_n


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

telefon

l_v_lsz_kr_ny


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

levélszekrény
f_gg_ny


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

függöny
f_ltt_szt_t_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 1)

függöny
b_r_t_ t_rs_s_g


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

folttisztitó
sz_r_t_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

szeretet

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

katamarán

f_z_tb_r_t_


----------



## butterfly0826 (2009 Július 1)

levélszekrény

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

füzetborító
k_ny_rs_t_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

szivárvány

_r_ny_s_


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

aranyásó

s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## mara79 (2009 Július 1)

salétromsav
b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## farasro (2009 Július 1)

bekalencse

K_m_nd_n_k


----------



## kecsege (2009 Július 1)

kimondanak

p_d_g_g__


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Július 1)

pedagógia
k-v-sz-s-b-rk-


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

kovászosuborka

p_r_d_cs_mp_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 1)

paradicsompüré

sz_rd_ll_gy_r_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 2)

szardellagyűrű

k__t_l_ns_g


----------



## fanyar (2009 Július 2)

KonTiki írta:


> szardellagyűrű
> 
> k__t_l_ns_g


ki--tt-l-ns-g

Légyszives használjátok a - (kötőjelet jobban megkülönböztethető a betű)

Ha a megoldás a kiúttalanság akkor azt két tével kell írni.
Mivel ez nyelvi játék ezért mind a helyes írás mind a szótagolás szabályai fontosak és elvárandók.
*új szó:*
*m-g-t-tt-m*


----------



## hasika (2009 Július 2)

megütöttem
d-l-b-b


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 2)

délibáb 
sz_k_lk_d_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 2)

szűkölködő

sz_r_ncs_f_ _


----------



## Bonnes (2009 Július 2)

szerencsefia

sz-l-t-sn-p


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

szerencsefal - az mi?


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

születésnap

t_k_s_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 2)

tőkésítés
_rh_tn_m


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

írhatnám

g_cs_rt_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 2)

göcsörtös

_ _r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 2)

euródinamika

l_f_tt_t_s


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 2)

lófuttatás

k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 2)

:ugras:kereskedelem
_r_cs_r_


----------



## Hencsyh (2009 Július 2)

árucsere
f_stm_ny


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

festmény
L_v_t_c__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 2)

levitáció

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 2)

szerencsejáték

p_p_cs_ll_tk_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 2)

Bedoha írta:


> szerencsejáték
> 
> p_p_cs_ll_tk_


papucsállatka

-c--n-gr-f-s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

oceonográfus
t_rm_sz_tr_jz


----------



## blotor (2009 Július 2)

Moebius írta:


> oceonográfus
> t_rm_sz_tr_jz



természetrajz.

k_t_k_zm_s.


----------



## kecsege (2009 Július 2)

katekizmus

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## lenny (2009 Július 2)

tökéletes
v-r-m-ny


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

váromány
_r_kl_d_st_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 2)

váromány
l_v_l_s l_d_


----------



## capricorno (2009 Július 2)

levelesláda
h_h_t_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

hahota
p__n


----------



## viragbd (2009 Július 2)

pun - ha egy magánhangzó hiányzik

poén - ha két magánhangzó 

n_v_z_t_ss_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 2)

nevezetesség

r-h-b-l-t-c--


----------



## Kyra03 (2009 Július 2)

rehabilitáció

k_v_ns_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 2)

kívánság

t-l-r-c--


----------



## Posion (2009 Július 2)

elhízás
l-th-t-tl-n


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 2)

tolerancia

k_r_tt_nt_rv


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 2)

kerettanterv

p_t_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 2)

kerettanterv

s_vsz_l_ss_g


----------



## Posion (2009 Július 2)

Bocsi nem vettem észre, hogy nem az utolsóra reagáltam :2:


----------



## sarkica (2009 Július 2)

sávszélesség
_d_l_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 2)

üdülés

k_n.sk_r_s_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 2)

kincskereső
b_rl_ng


----------



## fanyar (2009 Július 2)

barlang
b-rl-ng-st-st


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 2)

barlangostest

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

szamárköhögés
_d_g_n ny_lv_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 2)

idegen nyelvű

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

szakbarbár
_lm_d_z_


----------



## capricorno (2009 Július 2)

álModozó
_lk_ny_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 2)

alkonyat
k_k_l_t
:23:


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 2)

kikelet

m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 2)

madárfészek
f_k_t_r_g_
:..:


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 2)

feketerigó
k_ncs_k_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

maradando
cs_ll_gk_z_ r_mb_l_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 2)

csillagközi romboló

--t-b-szp-ly--dv-r


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

autobuszpályaudvar
tr_nszf_z_s_sr_mb_l_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

magyar vizilabdázó válogatott
s_m_n


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 2)

Javíthatatlan írta:


> Hááát...nem tom jó-e (értelmes-e)
> Transzfázisosromboló
> 
> m_gy_r v_z_l_bd_ v_l_g_t_tt


igen,jol gondoltad
csillagkapubol vettem a szót


----------



## Lilia53 (2009 Július 3)

meteorologia

t*b*r*t*z


----------



## mesmero (2009 Július 3)

tábortűz? vagy valami más és nem írtad el... lehetséges... hogy én gondolom rosszul?


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 3)

Moebius írta:


> magyar vizilabdázó válogatott
> s_m_n


sámán

-nt--c--


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 3)

intuicio
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 3)

anlikar írta:


> intuicio
> k_r_k_t_r_


 kirakatáru?
ha igen, akkor:

ny_mk_v_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 3)

karikatúra (erre gondoltam) 
nyomkövető

v_ll_t_s:777:


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 3)

köszi kiss

vallatás

t_v_d_s


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 3)

tévedés

_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Július 3)

tévedés
-lk-t-


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 3)

alkotó

p_sz_m_ny


----------



## Alessa81 (2009 Július 3)

paszomány

l_p_rt_r


----------



## burkesz (2009 Július 3)

lőportár

k_v_cs


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

kavics

t_l_t_r_d_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 3)

tolatóradar(?)

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

aham

égiháború

p_nzt_rc_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 3)

pénztárca

s_k_d_k_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 3)

pénztárca

m_l_om_s:2:
:222:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 3)

sokadika
p_nzh_ány


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

pénzhiány

p_zn_


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 3)

pózna
k_ncs_k_


----------



## lenny (2009 Július 3)

kancsóka
l-v-nd-l-


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 3)

levendula

g_ly_sl_v_s


----------



## Adra (2009 Július 3)

gulyásleves 

k_rt_sz


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 3)

kertész

c_t_r_z_n_k_r


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Július 3)

citerazenekar

v-n-sn-gy-s


----------



## Bird001 (2009 Július 3)

vonósnégyes
p-l-nk-z-


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 3)

pelenkázó, (pálinkázó?)

gy_rm_k_ld_s


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Július 3)

gyermekáldás

v-d--lt-s


----------



## Javíthatatlan (2009 Július 3)

védőoltás

v-lk-nk-t-r-s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 3)

vulkánkitörés

szt_r__d


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 4)

szteroid

_sztr_n_m_ _


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 4)

asztronómia

s-k-ld-l-s-g


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 4)

sokoldalúság


t_j_k_z_tts_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 4)

tájékozottság

k--l-k-l-s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 4)

kialakulás

k_r_ngl_v_sz_t


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 4)

koronglövészet
v_gj_t_k


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

szteroid
_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 4)

analfabéta

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

körömreszelő
h_b_szk_sz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 4)

Kriszti1223 írta:


> körömreszelő
> h_b_szk_sz


hibiszkusz

-k-c-s-t


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

akácosút
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 4)

Kriszti1223 írta:


> akácosút
> m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedésetekért/na ez bájos/

sz--


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 4)

szia

g_zk_z_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 4)

Wulfi írta:


> szia
> 
> g_zk_z_n


gőzkazán-gázkazán

l-zm-r-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

lázmérő
h__m_lk_d_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 4)

anlikar írta:


> lázmérő
> h__m_lk_d_s


hőemelkedés

-k-p-nkt-r-


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 4)

B.U. írta:


> hőemelkedés
> 
> -k-p-nkt-r-


 
Akupunktúra 

sz_kr_k_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

akupunktúra
k_r_s_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

székrekedés
gy_gysz_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 4)

gyógyszer
károsodás

m_nt_h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## Cajun Moon (2009 Július 4)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


 
leves

t_sk_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 4)

táska



> m_nt_h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

Wulfi írta:


> táska


mentőhelikopter

b_sz_rk_nyk_nyh_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

mintahelikopter?
b_mb_z_ r_p_l_g_p


----------



## carlos team (2009 Július 4)

boszorkánykonyha 
h-f-h-rk- -s - h-t t-rp-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

Bocs
boszorkánykonyha
b_mb_z_ r_p_l_g_p


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 4)

Hófehérke és a hét törpe

(anlikar, mentőhelikopter volt a korábbi feladvány)

p_p_rsz_lv_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

hofehérke ésa hét törpe
j_ncs_ _s j_l_sk_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

már bocsánatot kértem 
papirszalvéta
l_v_s_s t_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 4)

anlikar írta:


> már bocsánatot kértem
> papirszalvéta
> l_v_s_s t_l


 
levesestál

_._t_p_ly_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

autópálya
v_rs_ny__t_


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Július 4)

versenyautó

b-k--gr-s


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

békaugrás
br_k_g_s


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

Aliceria írta:


> versenyautó
> 
> b-k--gr-s




békaugrás

g_ly_f_sz_k


----------



## biceboca* (2009 Július 4)

golyafeszek


k-r-k-


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

biceboca* írta:


> golyafeszek
> 
> 
> k-r-k-



karika

k_k_r_c_sz_r


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 4)

kukoricaszár

c_rm_sc_c_


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

susinorbi írta:


> kukoricaszár
> 
> c_rm_sc_c_



cirmoscica


d_g_h_z_


----------



## judcsin (2009 Július 4)

dugóhúzó
k-r-m-p-rk-lt


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

judcsin írta:


> dugóhúzó
> k-r-m-p-rk-lt




körömpörkölt (finom eledel)

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## judcsin (2009 Július 4)

ásványvíz
b-t-nk-v-r-


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

judcsin írta:


> ásványvíz
> b-t-nk-v-r-



betonkeverő

h_ngy_b_ly


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 4)

hangyaboly
_lt_rn_t_v gy_gym_d


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 4)

alternativ gyogymod

sz_l_rd _l_p:kaboom:


----------



## Pandave (2009 Július 4)

szilárd alap

k-mm-n-k-c--s t-v-k-nys-g


----------



## gabacsi (2009 Július 4)

kommunikációs tevékenység

f_k_t_ _l_v_


----------



## fanyar (2009 Július 4)

f-k-t- -l-v-


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 4)

fekete oliva

sz_nd._csk._m


----------



## judcsin (2009 Július 4)

szendvicskrém
k-nyv-sp-lc


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Július 4)

könyvespolc

m-j-sh-rk-


----------



## judcsin (2009 Július 4)

májashurka
-t-l-t-d-


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 4)

ítéletidő

r-n.z-v-r-s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 4)

rénszarvas
_nn_p_ k_sz_l_d_s


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

ünnepi készülődés (szerintem külön kell írni)
_lk_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_t_tt_t_k


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 4)

elkelkáposztástalanítottátok

h-ly-s-r-s- sz-b-ly


----------



## tobela10 (2009 Július 4)

helyesírási szabály

p_ngy_l_ p_typ_ng


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

pongyolapitypang
v__szv_r_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 5)

viaszvirág

-l-v-gy-z-t-ss-g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 5)

elővigyázatosság

k__g_sz_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 5)

kiegészithetetlen 
sz_f_cs_r_


----------



## teditke (2009 Július 5)

szófacsaró

m_z_ _m_k _jsz_k_j_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 5)

mezeimuk éjszakája
ny_t_tt k_nd_ll_


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 5)

nyitott kandalló
r_p_l_t_r


----------



## jana93 (2009 Július 5)

repülőtér
b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## poratka (2009 Július 5)

beszélgetés
r_ndsz_r


----------



## Dannie (2009 Július 5)

rendszer

k_p_szt_


----------



## poratka (2009 Július 5)

káposzta
m_ll__rd_s


----------



## farasro (2009 Július 5)

miliárdos? ezt 1 l-lel irjak nem? 

s_t_f_k_l_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 5)

sétafikáló (?)

r_nd_th_t_tl_n


----------



## tobela10 (2009 Július 5)

rendíthetetlen

S_r_s_a_a_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 5)

Sárospatak

l_k_lp_tr_ _t_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 5)

lokálpatrióta

sz-l-f-ld-nk


----------



## tobela10 (2009 Július 5)

szülőföldünk 

_n_k_s_a_á_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 5)

énekesmadár
b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## tobela10 (2009 Július 5)

baracklekvár

s_ly_mm_d_r


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 5)

sólyommadár
f_lmsz_n_szn_


----------



## darpika (2009 Július 5)

filmszínésznő

T_ak_ó_b_l_ő


----------



## Casca (2009 Július 6)

Traktorbelső

_I-sz-m-ná-o-_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 6)

inszeminátor

d_h_nyp_p_r


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 6)

dohánypapír

l__rt_k_l_s


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép

n v z s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 6)

KonTiki írta:


> dohánypapír
> 
> l__rt_k_l_s


 
leértékelés

sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

kozeput írta:


> leértékelés
> 
> sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


 szódabikarbóna


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

borcsimama írta:


> szódabikarbóna


r g bb n


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

*Beuska* írta:


> csillagvizsgáló
> t_d_t_l_tt_


tudatalatt
n gym m


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

borcsimama írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> n v z s


nevezés
k t c a b g r


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

anlikar írta:


> szobabicikli
> t_st_p_t_s



testépítés

n r ncsb r


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

burkesz írta:


> lőportár
> 
> k_v_cs



kovács
k l p k sz t


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 6)

kalapkészítö

m_csk_k_r_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 6)

macskaköröm

v_sm_csk_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 6)

vasmacska

v_z_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 6)

vázoló

t_rv_z_


----------



## VenomWendigo (2009 Július 6)

tervező
k_pz_l_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 6)

képzelet

sz_rt_n_


----------



## dittmár (2009 Július 6)

szűrtünk
m_s_e_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 6)

maszek

h_m_t_rt_


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 6)

hamutartó
_l_f_z_t_s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 7)

előfizetés

_l_f_ntcs_nt * f_k_t_


----------



## hangela (2009 Július 7)

elefántcsont*fekete
k_nyv_sb_lt


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 7)

könyvesbolt

p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Július 7)

parafadugó
_l_jf_lt


----------



## traveltrio (2009 Július 7)

repülőgép
h rm n k


----------



## traveltrio (2009 Július 7)

olajfolt
_szt_rg_p_d


----------



## traveltrio (2009 Július 7)

esztergapad
t km nyk lcs


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 7)

tokmánykulcs
k_n_s_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 7)

kéneső

_ll_mcs_d


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 7)

államcsőd

b_b_rl_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 7)

babérlevél

m_t__rr_j


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 7)

meteorraj

h_l_sk_f_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 7)

Gabetto írta:


> meteorraj
> 
> h_l_sk_f_


halaskofa


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 7)

halaskofa

sz_k_jt_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 7)

Gabetto írta:


> meteorraj
> 
> h_l_sk_f_


halaskofa

b-l-nd-z-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 7)

bolondozás

b_l_nd_st_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 7)

szakajtó
k_ny_rd_g_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 7)

kenyérdagasztás

sz_n_t_c


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 7)

kenyérdagasztás

p_p_cs_ll_tk_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 7)

szanitéc
papucsállatka
k_k_r_cs


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 7)

kikirics
v_d__j_t_k


----------



## traveltrio (2009 Július 7)

videojáték
cyb rgy r k


----------



## traveltrio (2009 Július 7)

cybergyerek
sz lm k l p


----------



## zerge (2009 Július 7)

szalmakalap


cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## kovacszsolt (2009 Július 7)

szalmakalap

tr kt r


----------



## dulacsi (2009 Július 7)

cserebogár
traktor
sz_ll_mv_d_sz


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 7)

szellemvadászat

k_rf_ll_v_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 7)

karfiolleves

p_st_f_ _ k


----------



## csütörtök (2009 Július 7)

postafiók
m_hk_pt_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 7)

méhkaptár

_gyv_l_g


----------



## Rándszá (2009 Július 7)

méhkaptár
sz_r_l_m


----------



## oobe (2009 Július 7)

egyveleg
szerelem
k_v_nd_rl_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 7)

kivándorlás
sz_p_rh_v_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 8)

Moebius írta:


> kivándorlás
> sz_p_rh_v_r


 szuperhaver?


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 8)

t_z_rs_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 8)

tüzérség

v_d_szb_l_s_t


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 8)

vadászbaleset
_r__szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 8)

íróasztal

sz_m_r_t_n_s


----------



## Erinassea (2009 Július 8)

sz_m_r_t_n_s
szamaritánus

p_tk_sz_g


----------



## farro (2009 Július 8)

szamaritánus

sz_m_t_g_p_szt_l


----------



## farro (2009 Július 8)

patkószeg
k_p_rny_v_d_


----------



## Erinassea (2009 Július 8)

k_p_rny_v_d_
képernyővédő

sz_m_t_g_p_szt_l 
számítógépasztal


fl_x_s_ond_n_át_r


----------



## farro (2009 Július 8)

fluxuskondenzátor

h_p_rh_jt_m_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 8)

hiperhajtómű

sz_lv_t_t_ch_k_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 8)

szavétatechnika

f-n-l-gr-f-k-


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 8)

fonalgrafika

k_l_pd_b_z


----------



## csütörtök (2009 Július 8)

kalapdoboz
f_nyk-p_z_g_p


----------



## pisze73 (2009 Július 8)

fényképezőgép

v_ll_nyv_s_t


----------



## csütörtök (2009 Július 8)

villanyvasút
_lv_s_sz_m_v_g


----------



## manu2 (2009 Július 8)

Olvasószemüveg

h_g_ly_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Július 8)

hógolyó
l-bd-j-t-k


----------



## teditke (2009 Július 8)

labdajáték

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## Alessa81 (2009 Július 8)

ejtőernyő
sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## tamasbogar (2009 Július 8)

szeretetteljes
g_mbny_m_sr_


----------



## Poljus (2009 Július 8)

gombnyomásra
sz_mk_nt_kt_s


----------



## Geronimo77 (2009 Július 9)

szemkontaktus
b_b_r_k


----------



## ashtraygirl (2009 Július 9)

buborék
v_tt_c_k_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 9)

vattacukor

k_jsz_b_r_ck


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 9)

kajszi barack

f_l_m_l_t


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 9)

félemelet

tr_mb_t_


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

trombita

_std_b_s


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 9)

üstdobos
n_m_ cs_nd


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 9)

néma csend

k_mp_nyst_b


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 9)

kampánystáb

_rd_ksz_v_ts_g


----------



## borbasov (2009 Július 9)

érdekszövetség
j_lm_zb_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 9)

jelmezbál
_lv_s_ n_pl_ _r_s_


----------



## tucsok16 (2009 Július 9)

olvasónapló írás
j_t_k_s


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

kampánystáb

v_ll_sd_g_


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

Óh, elnéztem, sőt lemaradtam 

a kampánystáb helyett: játékos

a v_ll_sd_g_ marad azért


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 9)

villásdugó
_tv_gycs_n_l_


----------



## brish (2009 Július 9)

étvágycsináló

r_d_ _t_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 9)

radiátor

l_b_k_k_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 9)

libikóka

sz_b_ds_gh_rc_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 9)

szabadságharcos

k_gy_l_mk_ny_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 9)

kegyelemkenyér

f_lms_r_z_t


----------



## kitty24 (2009 Július 9)

filmsorozat
g_mb_p_pr_k_s


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

gombapaprikás

p_pr_k_scs_rk_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 9)

gombapaprikás

l_t_r_t_r_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 9)

paprikáscsirka

l_t_r_t_r_


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

literatúra

p_p_l_st_


----------



## Peter233 (2009 Július 9)

populista

k_l_tk_


----------



## kitty24 (2009 Július 9)

kalitka
b_b_sz_b_


----------



## Peter233 (2009 Július 9)

babaszoba

_r_d_h_z


----------



## Comatorg (2009 Július 9)

irodaház
v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## kitty24 (2009 Július 9)

irodaház
_c_ll_m_z


----------



## kitty24 (2009 Július 9)

Comatorg írta:


> irodaház
> v_z_rl_p_lt


 vezérlőpult
K_ll_ncsv_zsg_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 9)

kullancsvizsgálat
_rg_l_k


----------



## kitty24 (2009 Július 9)

Ürgeluk
C_p_f_z_


----------



## Geronimo77 (2009 Július 9)

Cipőfűző
k_nyvs_r_z_t


----------



## kitty24 (2009 Július 9)

könyvsorozat
_lv_s_l_mp_


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 9)

olvasólámpa
j_gygy_r_


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

olvasólámpa

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

jegygyűrű

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 9)

szerpentin
f_lh_llg_t_


----------



## dafe (2009 Július 9)

fülhallgató

d_pr_ssz_._


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 9)

depresszió
r_g_sztr_c_ _


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 9)

regisztráció

f_gg_ny


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 9)

függöny
m_csk_sz_r


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 9)

macskaszőr

g_r._rc._ly_


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 9)

ezt nem tudom


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 9)

_jsz_k_ _ m_sz_k


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 9)

femoke írta:


> ezt nem tudom



görkorcsolya


éjszakai műszak

_l_b_str_m


----------



## cefó (2009 Július 9)

Alabástrom 
b-rt-n-r


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 9)

börtönőr
tr_n_ngr_h_


----------



## Tem75 (2009 Július 9)

tréningruha

v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## vipmail (2009 Július 9)

Virágcserép

brtnr


----------



## jodolai (2009 Július 9)

bőrtanár

p_p_r_sz


----------



## palmyra (2009 Július 9)

piparész 

m_r_d_ks_g


----------



## bandi69 (2009 Július 9)

meredekség
_k_r_t


----------



## redaz (2009 Július 9)

akarat
kr_mpl_ny_m_


----------



## tamasbogar (2009 Július 9)

redaz írta:


> akarat
> kr_mpl_ny_m_


krumplinyomó
_g_sb_g_s


----------



## Poljus (2009 Július 9)

ágasbogas
sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## Manykó (2009 Július 9)

szaloncukor
m_kr_n_o_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 10)

mikrofon

l_mp_f_z_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 10)

lámpafüzér

h_ll_j_r_t


----------



## Aida999 (2009 Július 10)

repülőgép
l_t_g_t_


----------



## Aida999 (2009 Július 10)

hullajárat
gy_r_k


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Július 10)

gyerek
k_r_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 10)

keresztes

k_rf__ll_v_s


----------



## kateelee (2009 Július 10)

karfiolleves
sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## shodan (2009 Július 10)

szeretetteljes
g_nd_l_t_k


----------



## kateelee (2009 Július 10)

gondolatok
sz_r_l_m


----------



## brish (2009 Július 10)

szerelem
_ml_k_z_t


----------



## Tem75 (2009 Július 10)

emlékezet

k_r_szt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 10)

kereszt
_l_r_szt


----------



## Peter233 (2009 Július 10)

elereszt

h_v_g_t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 10)

hívogat
_rd_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 10)

írdatlan

sz_lm_b_b_


----------



## Peter233 (2009 Július 10)

szalmabábú 

tr_kt_r


----------



## Rándszá (2009 Július 10)

traktor

p_lm_f_


----------



## Peter233 (2009 Július 10)

pálmafa

_t_l_g_z_s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 10)

útelágazás

cs_k_f_tt_t_s


----------



## tobela10 (2009 Július 10)

csikófuttatás

k_rdf_g_ t_gr_s


----------



## Grizabella (2009 Július 10)

kardfogú tigris

cs_k_p_d_ng


----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 10)

csokipuding

p_rk_d_t


----------



## Caracarn (2009 Július 10)

pirkadat
k_h_llg_t


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 10)

kihallgat


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 10)

k_r_sg_l


----------



## beyush (2009 Július 10)

keresgél
k_n_p_


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 10)

kanapé
_js_g_s


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 10)

újságos

t-stn-v-l-s


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 10)

testnevelés
f_z_k_s


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Július 10)

fizikus
h_p_r_kt_v


----------



## jeneijenci (2009 Július 10)

hyperaktív
sz-nt-f-ld


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Július 10)

szántóföld
m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## Myaara (2009 Július 10)

mosogatógép

f-st--llv-ny


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Július 10)

festőállvány
h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 10)

helikopter
r_d_ _ m_s_r


----------



## Poljus (2009 Július 10)

rádióműsor
l_ncr__kc__


----------



## cupp (2009 Július 11)

láncreakció

t_h_rg_pk_cs_ _t_nf_t_


----------



## Comatorg (2009 Július 11)

tehergépkocsi utánfutó
t_k_r_kt_r


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 11)

tőkarakter
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Július 11)

billentyűzet
cs_pk_b_k_r


----------



## Caracarn (2009 Július 11)

csipkebokor
m_nd_n_r_n


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 11)

mindenáron

_k_rm_k_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 11)

akármikor ?
g_nd_l_t_tv_t_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 11)

gondolatátvitel

m_d_._m


----------



## Rándszá (2009 Július 11)

médium

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 11)

palacsinta

_lm_m_t_r


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 11)

elmemotor
b_l_sz_g_l


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 11)

beleszögel
k_m_r_d


----------



## Anjev (2009 Július 11)

kimarad
c_e_e_é_z


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 11)

csemegézz
r_ndk_v_l_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 11)

rendkívüli

_k_rn_k


----------



## tomdespeed (2009 Július 11)

akarnok
h_zt_t_


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 11)

háztető

_n_rg__b_mb_


----------



## tomdespeed (2009 Július 11)

energiabomba
_l_tm_nt_


----------



## Myaara (2009 Július 11)

életmentő
f_g_sk_r_k


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 11)

fogaskerék

h_zt_rt_s


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 11)

háztartás
t_d_t_l_tt_


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 11)

tudatalatti

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 11)

varázspálca
k_p_cs


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 11)

kapocs

sz_rg_lm_s


----------



## atatürk (2009 Július 11)

repülőgép


----------



## atatürk (2009 Július 11)

p_p_g_ly


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 12)

papagály
_r__szt_l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 12)

íróasztal

k_sz_l_
k_csk_


----------



## ludmanne (2009 Július 12)

kószáló
kecske

z_v_t_r


----------



## steveke6 (2009 Július 12)

zivatar

b_n_a


----------



## Andi73 (2009 Július 12)

bánta

b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 12)

babapiskóta

h_z_ss_g_ _vf_rd_l_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 12)

házassági évforduló

b__t_t_s


----------



## Volcom (2009 Július 12)

büntetés


p__sm__u_ok


----------



## tangolita (2009 Július 12)

pézsmatulok

b_ld_gs_g_s


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 12)

boldogság
l_k_t_s


----------



## tangolita (2009 Július 12)

repülőgép

m_j_mp_r_d_


----------



## manu2 (2009 Július 12)

majomparádé

k_v_nd_r_l


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 12)

kivándorol
m_csk_j_j


----------



## vk2005 (2009 Július 12)

macskajaj

s_t_ts_g


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 12)

sötétség
v_l_g_ss_g


----------



## Poljus (2009 Július 12)

világosság
_lv_s_n_pl_


----------



## Syndu (2009 Július 13)

olvasónapló
h_rd_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 13)

hírdetés

k-mp-t-nc--


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 13)

kompetencia

p_rf_rm_nc_ _


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 13)

performancia

h_rc_gk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 13)

hercegkisasszony
h-m-t-r-t-


----------



## Flora78 (2009 Július 13)

hamutartó
b-r-s-v-g


----------



## Bogi001 (2009 Július 13)

borosüveg
_jsz_k_


----------



## viharboszorka (2009 Július 13)

éjszaka
l_b_ny_k


----------



## Vica50 (2009 Július 13)

libanyak
sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## mzsuzska (2009 Július 13)

szódabikarbóna
v_l_sz_n_l_g


----------



## dulacsi (2009 Július 13)

valószínűleg

_p_n_zs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 13)

apanázs

p_nzs_g_ly


----------



## jampedro (2009 Július 13)

pénzsegély

n_p_o_y_t_o_á_


----------



## torpenyul (2009 Július 13)

napfogyatkozás


g_r_n_o_z_o_


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 14)

gerincoszlop
f-l-sz-k-r-ny


----------



## Kyra03 (2009 Július 14)

Talán: faliszekrény
h_t_sz_kr_ny


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 14)

hűtőszekrény

l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

levelibéka
r_h_f_g_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 14)

ruhafogas

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 14)

vasalódeszka

l_cs_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 14)

locsoló

k_rt_ * z_h_ny_z_


----------



## lekira (2009 Július 14)

kerti zuhanyozó 
c_r_z_t_rt_


----------



## csilita (2009 Július 14)

ceruzatartó 
m_tsz_sp_nt


----------



## Rándszá (2009 Július 14)

metszéspont

sz_mp_ll_sp_r_l


----------



## csilita (2009 Július 14)

szempillaspirál
h_g__n_k_s


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 14)

b__d_z_s


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

csilita írta:


> ceruzatartó
> m_tsz_sp_nt


 
metszéspont

k_r_sk_d_


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

femoke írta:


> b__d_z_s


 
b__d_z_s - bordázás

c_á_áz_s


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

csilita írta:


> szempillaspirál
> h_g__n_k_s


 

higiénikus

s__r_l_z__t


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


 
leves


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

Nicole2003 írta:


> leves
> 
> h_h_t_


 

hahota

K__a_ó


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

szuperhaver írta:


> hihető
> k_p_r


 

kopár


s__á__r


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kapar
> 
> H_ml_t


 

Hamlet

C__i__la


----------



## bogicac (2009 Július 15)

Nicole2003 írta:


> gőzölög
> 
> sz_n_z_


 

szinező


f__t_s__t


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 15)

bogicac írta:


> szinező
> 
> 
> f__t_s__t



Aha..jól elvagy magadban...remélem megvannak már a pontjaid...
festészet
_rd_kt_l_ns_g


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 15)

érdektelenség
cs-nd-l-t


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

csendélet
h_ng_r__


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 15)

hangerő
k-r-k-p-r


----------



## deer22 (2009 Július 15)

repülőgép

k_cs_t_j_s


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 15)

kacsatojás

t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

h_ng_r__ --hungária


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

tésztaszűrő
l_t_g_t_


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 15)

femoke írta:


> tésztaszűrő
> l_t_g_t_



látogató

k_k_r_c_s


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

kukoricás
n_kk_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 15)

femoke írta:


> kukoricás
> n_kk_dl_sz_gg_t_



nokkedliszaggató

k_k_s__t_


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

kikészítő?
_r_nyb_rn_


----------



## szorina (2009 Július 15)

aranybarna

v_l_g_sk_k


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 15)

világoskék

_l_d_g_n_t_s


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 15)

nem tudok
k_r_g_t_s


----------



## mzsuzska (2009 Július 15)

KonTiki írta:


> világoskék
> 
> _l_d_g_n_t_s


 
elidegenítés


----------



## mzsuzska (2009 Július 15)

evapetre írta:


> nem tudok
> k_r_g_t_s


 
kéregetés


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 15)

köszi
b_rs_ny_s


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 15)

bársonyos

--r-ny


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

bárány?
k_rk_t_


----------



## yorican (2009 Július 15)

karkötő?
k_t_c


----------



## yorican (2009 Július 15)

lemaradt egy vonal
k_t_c_ 
így már jó


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 15)

katica
p_tty_s


----------



## femoke (2009 Július 15)

pöttyös
m_ _ ny_g p_l_ck


----------



## erikasz (2009 Július 15)

műanyag palack

m_l_cp_rs_ly


----------



## Templarius (2009 Július 15)

malacpersely

fl_x_sk_nd_nz_t_r


----------



## casey02 (2009 Július 16)

fluxuskondenzátor

m_ggy_n_s_th_t_tl_n


----------



## perika (2009 Július 16)

meggyanusíthatatlan

s_k_r_s


----------



## casey02 (2009 Július 16)

sikeres

t_mp_r_m_nt_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 16)

temperamentumos
sz_b_d_gr_s


----------



## Soi (2009 Július 16)

szabadugrás
b_sz_m_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 16)

beszámoló
_l_g_z_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 16)

eligazitás
b_nc_lg_t_s
:33::twisted:


----------



## farro (2009 Július 16)

beszámoló

b_rl_tp_nzt_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 16)

bérletpénztár
p_nzsz_ll_tó k_cs_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Július 16)

pénzszállítókocsi

h_ll_d_kl_r_k_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 16)

hulladéklerakó
sz_m_tsz_ll_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 16)

szemetszállító

k_nt_n_r


----------



## vargalevente (2009 Július 16)

konténer
_lm_f_


----------



## Laulaci (2009 Július 16)

almafa
ny_r_g_m_


----------



## Laulaci (2009 Július 16)

Miért nem vagyok állandótag 22-vel?


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 16)

Laulaci írta:


> almafa
> ny_r_g_m_


 
nyárigumi

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## Dorczy (2009 Július 16)

korallzátony

cs_cs__szt_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 16)

koralzátony
m_st_r k_m


----------



## Michielutti (2009 Július 16)

Mester kém

l_bd_


----------



## KiCssibe (2009 Július 16)

repülőgép
t_l_v_z_


----------



## Apes (2009 Július 16)

Michielutti írta:


> Mester kém
> 
> l_bd_



labda

m-nk-h-ly


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 16)

menedékhely
_v_n_


----------



## zelenka69 (2009 Július 16)

munkahely

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 16)

számítógép
t_rh_l_*b_z_ny_t_k


----------



## zelenka69 (2009 Július 16)

terhelő bizonyíték

w_bk_m_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 16)

webkamera

sz_tty_nb_rcs_zm_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 16)

szattyánbőrcsizma

s_rg_d_nn._- f_gy_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 16)

sárgadinnye-fagyi
_d_ssz_j_


----------



## AngelR (2009 Július 16)

odüsszeja (odüsszeia)
k.rm.zs.np.r.s


----------



## KiCssibe (2009 Július 16)

karmazsinpiros 
sz_nny_st_rt_


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 16)

szennyestartó
m_s_g_p_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 16)

*judit* írta:


> sárgadinnye-fagyi
> _d_ssz_j_


 
édesszájú

p_ncssz_l_t


----------



## farasro (2009 Július 16)

puncsszelet?

t_k_r_zt_m


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 16)

takaróztam

t-lt-tt c-kk-n-


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 16)

töltött cukkíni
_lv_s_m


----------



## Poljus (2009 Július 16)

töltött cukkini
_szt_lf__k


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 16)

olvasom

h-r-mm-sz-kb-n


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 16)

asztalfiók


----------



## folaca12 (2009 Július 16)

háromműszakban?


----------



## folaca12 (2009 Július 16)

p_pr_k_skr_mpl_


----------



## Viktor6440 (2009 Július 16)

paprikáskrumpli

k_k_us_f_g_


----------



## thewilder (2009 Július 17)

kaktuszfüge

t_rtá__


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 17)

Poljus írta:


> töltött cukkini
> _szt_lf__k


 
asztalfiók


j_t_ksz_b_ly_k


----------



## AngelR (2009 Július 17)

játékszabályok

k_r_v_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 17)

kárevőt
p_mp_s


----------



## Dorczy (2009 Július 17)

pompás
gy_ny_r_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

gyönyörű
m_s_sz_p


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

meseszép

k_sz_n_l_v_L


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

köszönőlevél
p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 17)

papirsárkány
sz_lm_l_m:33::twisted:


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

szélmalom

p_p_rk_s_r


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

szélmalom
sz_lv_t_gy_r_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

papírkosár
k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

kenyérpirító

k_r_t__dz_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

karateedző
k_t_np_nc_l


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

durvulsz 
kitinpáncél

k_ty_t_j


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

bocsi de kitaláltad

kutyatej
_p_rl_kv_r


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

nyam  eperlekvár

pr_d_t_r


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

predátor  remélem az akart lenni...
pr_t_m_np_pr_ka


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

Igen, az akart lenni 
pritaminpaprika, ha jól tippelek

g_z_ng_z


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

gézengúz ...akit a papa,mama kézen húúúúz
h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

egy szál HARANGVIRÁG ... 

l_kkc_p_


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

táncoló fekete LAKKCIPŐk..

cs_n_b_b_


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

CSINIBABA nevess felém 

_v_gt_gr_s


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

üvegtigris

h_nf_gl_l_s


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

honfoglalás

_sl_k_s


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

őslakos
b_rl_ngr_jz


----------



## judyka3 (2009 Július 17)

barlangrajz

j_gk_rsz_k


----------



## Andee_25 (2009 Július 17)

jégkorszak
m_d_g_szk_r


----------



## matyuli2 (2009 Július 17)

Madagaszkár
z_nz_b_r


----------



## juldi (2009 Július 17)

zanzibár
k_r_mv_r_g


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 17)

körömvirág

n_pk_ll_kt_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 17)

:twisted:napkollektor
v_z__r_m_
:33:


----------



## golyófejű (2009 Július 17)

vízerőmű
s_rg_r_p_


----------



## Amanda10 (2009 Július 17)

sárgarépa
k_r_l_b_


----------



## v_andriska (2009 Július 17)

karalábé

t_l_f_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 17)

telefon

p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 17)

pacalpörkölt

p_r_d_cs_m m_d_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 17)

paradicsommadár

t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 17)

tésztaszűrő
l_v_sm_r_k_n_l


----------



## szekia (2009 Július 17)

levesmerőkanál
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## redcatt (2009 Július 18)

levelibéka

k-pk-r-t


----------



## Dorczy (2009 Július 18)

képkeret

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## zelenka69 (2009 Július 18)

mosogatógép


f_ny_r_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 18)

fűnyíró
_r_ng_t_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 18)

orángután

b_ny_._ml_s


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 18)

bánya omlás
sz-n-sl-p-t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 18)

szeneslapát

_tk_z_s_
_t_lv_ny


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 18)

étkezési utalvány

sz-d-v-z


----------



## Tier78 (2009 Július 18)

szódavíz

-b-h-l


----------



## biceboca* (2009 Július 18)

ebihal

h*l*szl*


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 18)

halászlé

r-n-t-tt,cs-rk-


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 18)

rántott csirke

f-lh-sz-k-d-s


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 18)

felhőszakadás (most éppen aktuális kifejezés)

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## faterszki (2009 Július 18)

szélvihar
t-jf-n


----------



## gucpid (2009 Július 18)

tájfun
-s-rny-ny-l


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Július 18)

esernyőnyél

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## bizsu92 (2009 Július 19)

szivárvány
t_n_m_ny


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 19)

tünemény

v-r-zsl-t-s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 19)

Vargusz írta:


> tünemény
> 
> v-r-zsl-t-s


varázslatos

-lk-lm-zk-d-k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 19)

alkalmazkodik

l_z_ng_


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 19)

lézengő
_l_tf_rm_


----------



## zijuka (2009 Július 19)

életforma
h_ngy_b_ly


----------



## bizsu92 (2009 Július 19)

életforma
-g-szs-gt-l-n


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 19)

egészségtelen
v-gt-l-n


----------



## Veve25 (2009 Július 19)

végtelen
s_k_d_l_m


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 19)

sokadalom

F_rr_d_l_m


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 19)

Forradalom

-m-gr-c--


----------



## csilita (2009 Július 19)

Forradalom

N_v_nyv_l_g


----------



## csilita (2009 Július 19)

emigráció

N_v_nyv_l_g


----------



## gucpid (2009 Július 19)

növényvilág
l-g-f-rg-l-m


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 19)

légiforgalom
b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## Selas (2009 Július 19)

barátságos

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## szonzso (2009 Július 19)

kalózhajó

s_nd_szn_


----------



## Kathona (2009 Július 19)

repülőgép
v-ll-m-s


----------



## Rainbow_Girl (2009 Július 20)

vallomás

v_s_l__szt_l


----------



## peo1 (2009 Július 20)

vasalóasztal
f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## Feca67 (2009 Július 20)

függönykarnis
sz_r_lv_ny


----------



## peo1 (2009 Július 20)

szerelvény
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## Feca67 (2009 Július 20)

könyvespolc
k_l_pt_rt_


----------



## peo1 (2009 Július 20)

kalaptartó
_r_t_r_ny


----------



## Vio_La (2009 Július 20)

kalaptarto
f_lm_s_v_d_r


----------



## Vio_La (2009 Július 20)

peo1!

oratorony?


----------



## Vio_La (2009 Július 20)

Szia Feca67!

Mi ujsag Debrecenben?


----------



## peo1 (2009 Július 20)

Vio_La írta:


> peo1!
> 
> oratorony?



igen, óratorony


----------



## Vio_La (2009 Július 20)

Ok,
akkor johet az en feladvanyom:

f_lm_s_v_d_r


----------



## peo1 (2009 Július 20)

felmosóvödör
v_r_gt_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 20)

virágtartó

h_gy_m_ny


----------



## Shanna (2009 Július 20)

hagyomány
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 20)

számítógép
_kv_r__m


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 20)

akvárium
_rn_t_l_g_._


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 20)

ornitológia

_ll_mt_n_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 20)

illemtanár
_l_ll_n


----------



## robe (2009 Július 20)

elillan

k_v_r_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 20)

elillan

_lf_rd_th_t_tl_n


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 20)

Röbe írta:


> elillan
> 
> k_v_r_



keverő, kavaró


----------



## Rainbow_Girl (2009 Július 20)

elfordíthatatlan

_js_g_r_


----------



## Selas (2009 Július 20)

KonTiki írta:


> elillan
> 
> _lf_rd_th_t_tl_n




elfordíthatatlan

v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 20)

villanykörte
_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## bizsu92 (2009 Július 20)

ólomkatona
m-t-m-t-k-


----------



## pesztonka0310 (2009 Július 20)

matematika
t-l-f-n


----------



## Akasha (2009 Július 20)

Telefon

v-z-t-k


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 20)

vezeték
t-r-l-m


----------



## Akasha (2009 Július 20)

Türelem

h-z-ss-g


----------



## ani8686 (2009 Július 20)

jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## ani8686 (2009 Július 20)

-k-s j-t-k z


----------



## fanyar (2009 Július 20)

ani ne hibázz
okos játék ez?
-k-s_j-t-k_-z
Ha több szavasat írsz azt jelezd és ne hagyd ki a jeleket


----------



## teditke (2009 Július 20)

nincs feladvány

z_ng_r_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 20)

zongora

t-r-r-


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 20)

térerő
l-z-d-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 20)

lázadás
f_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 20)

felfordulás


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 20)

Bocsi.
l_k_d_l_m


----------



## Feca67 (2009 Július 21)

lakodalom
h_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Július 21)

hajthatatlan

t-m-gj-l-ns-g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 21)

tömegjelenség

_sz_v_sz_tl_n_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 21)

eszeveszetlenül
h_t_rt_l_n_l


----------



## Moebius (2009 Július 21)

határtalanul
K-Lcs_n sz_rz_d_s


----------



## bessie84 (2009 Július 21)

Kölcsönszerződés
K_c_g_s


----------



## hevesi (2009 Július 21)

perülőgép

cs_kr_h_rm_n_z_c__


----------



## Menroting (2009 Július 21)

kacagás

srs


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 21)

sírás

n_v_t_s


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 21)

gy_rm_k


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 21)

k_k_ó


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 21)

f_rd_sz_b_


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 21)

s_g_ts_g (ha baj van)


----------



## hevesi (2009 Július 21)

repülőgép

_rt_cs_k_


----------



## bessie84 (2009 Július 21)

Articsóka
Cs_k_h_l


----------



## pillow (2009 Július 21)

repülőgép
h_h_t_t_l_n


----------



## Csokipuszi (2009 Július 21)

hihetetlen
__t_b_sz


----------



## bessie84 (2009 Július 21)

autóbusz
v_gz_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 21)

végzetes
k_t_sztr_f_:33::twisted:


----------



## hajni75 (2009 Július 21)

katasztrófa
b_rz_lm_s


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 21)

borzalmas
b_rs_lm_


----------



## hajni75 (2009 Július 21)

birsalma
g_szt_ny_


----------



## Tamás66 (2009 Július 21)

gesztenye
g_r_nd_


----------



## Picivacak (2009 Július 21)

gerenda
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 21)

számítógép


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 21)

számitógép
sz_mt_n_r_


----------



## Picivacak (2009 Július 21)

számtanóra 
v_k_c__


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 21)

számtanóra

ny_r_sz_n_t
Bocs! egyszerre érkeztünk!
vakáció


----------



## Picivacak (2009 Július 21)

nyáriszünet (a megfejtés nem állt messze a vakációmtól..)

t_b_r_z_s


----------



## Samara (2009 Július 21)

toborozás

k_r_sk_d_


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 21)

kereskedő
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Akasha (2009 Július 21)

Szivárvány

sz_r_ncs_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 21)

szerencse
t_d_ssz_nt


----------



## dati111 (2009 Július 21)

tudásszint
_l_k_sk_d_s


----------



## szpveronika (2009 Július 21)

alakoskodás
k_l_m_t_r_r_


----------



## mishelle (2009 Július 21)

kilóméteróra
b_r_sty_nk_


----------



## pesztonka0310 (2009 Július 21)

borostyánkő
-r-n-gy-l


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 21)

őrangyal
_nn_v_l_


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 21)

ennivaló
k_r_sg_l


----------



## Bazsej (2009 Július 22)

keresgél

f_nt_r_g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 22)

fintorog

k_k_r_cs


----------



## kozeput (2009 Július 22)

kikerics

b_d_g_mb_r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 22)

bádogember
_l_l_l


----------



## jti (2009 Július 22)

elalél
m_d_r_jj_szt_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 22)

madárijesztő
sz_l_nk_p_s


----------



## kati99 (2009 Július 22)

szalonképes


----------



## kati99 (2009 Július 22)

k_ll_m_s


----------



## bessie84 (2009 Július 22)

Kellemes
B_rz_szt_


----------



## rencsi116 (2009 Július 22)

repülőgép
t_rk_p


----------



## ludmanne (2009 Július 22)

térkép

_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## Nagia (2009 Július 22)

aszaltszilva
g_m_k_cs_


----------



## Margó59 (2009 Július 22)

gumikacsa
t_l_f_n


----------



## Nagia (2009 Július 22)

telefon
_gr_k_t_l


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 22)

ugrókötél
h_ldf_ny


----------



## Chiron (2009 Július 22)

holdfény

k_sm_l_c


----------



## pesztonka0310 (2009 Július 22)

kismalac
n-pl-m-nt-


----------



## szpveronika (2009 Július 22)

naplemente
-jt--rny-


----------



## pingvike (2009 Július 22)

ejtőernyő
m_sd_k_gyl_


----------



## jupililla (2009 Július 22)

mosdókagyló
b_k_ss_g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 23)

békesség

r_pc_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 23)

repce
b_z_k_l_sz


----------



## Adri0416 (2009 Július 23)

búzakalász

l_bd_r_g_cs_p_t


----------



## juldi (2009 Július 23)

labdarúgócsapat
v_z_p_p_


----------



## Nagia (2009 Július 23)

vízipipa
m_t_rcs_n_k


----------



## Evelin26 (2009 Július 23)

motorcsónak

b--gl-


----------



## drea27 (2009 Július 23)

beigli


----------



## drea27 (2009 Július 23)

p_p_cs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 23)

pipacs
a_r_ny_ss_


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

aranyeső
r_zs_


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

rózsa
sz_kf_


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

v_r_g


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

virág
sz_kf_


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

szekfű
l_l_ _m


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

liliom
n_f_l_jcs


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

nefelejcs
gy_ngyv_r_g


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Július 23)

gyöngyvirág
m_rg_r_t_


----------



## drea27 (2009 Július 23)

margaréta


----------



## drea27 (2009 Július 23)

_sz_r_zs_


----------



## Kosju (2009 Július 23)

őszirózsa

k_nk_l_n


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

kankalin
h_rf_


----------



## Kosju (2009 Július 23)

hárfa

p_dl_zs_n


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

padlizsán
_b_rk_


----------



## eMeNeM (2009 Július 23)

uborka
cs_ll_gt_k


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

csillagtök
h_nt_l_


----------



## Evelin26 (2009 Július 23)

hintaló

d_g_


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

dugó
t_p_t_


----------



## slyslygirl (2009 Július 23)

tapéta
t_cs_k


----------



## ingrida (2009 Július 23)

tücsök
sz v rv ny


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

szivárvány
h_ng_l_t


----------



## mcat (2009 Július 23)

hangulat
f_rg_t_g


----------



## ed24 (2009 Július 23)

forgatag

c-p-f-z-


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

cipőfűző
_tl_t


----------



## ed24 (2009 Július 23)

ötlet

s-p-ű-y-l


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

seprűnyél
k_k_t_


----------



## Nagia (2009 Július 23)

kikötő
p_rsz_v_cs_


----------



## ed24 (2009 Július 23)

porszívócső

l-m-s-p-ű


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 23)

lombseprű
_tv_n_l


----------



## gucpid (2009 Július 23)

útvonal
sz_rz_d_s


----------



## traveltrio (2009 Július 23)

repülőgép


----------



## sikiniki (2009 Július 23)

szerződés
h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Evelin26 (2009 Július 23)

hihetetlen

ny_mt_t_


----------



## veretna (2009 Július 23)

nyomtat
_sk_sz_k


----------



## begin (2009 Július 23)

oskaszak(nincs ekezetem.vannak a kaszak es vannak az oskaszak)
k_r_s


----------



## veretna (2009 Július 23)

keres
k_p_sl_p


----------



## palmyra (2009 Július 24)

képeslap

_rf_ls_jt


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 24)

érfalsejt?
t-gl-l-p


----------



## casey02 (2009 Július 24)

téglalap

k_r_lyk_br_


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 24)

királykobra
m-s-g-t-g-p


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 24)

mosogatógép
f_rd_k_b_n


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Július 24)

füdőkabin
m-sd-k-szty-


----------



## szferulak (2009 Július 24)

mosdókesztyű

k-t-sztr-f-v-d-l-m


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

katasztrófavédelem
_tv_n_l


----------



## szferulak (2009 Július 24)

átvonul

f-z-t-s-m-l-s


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

fizetésemelés
f_k_n_l


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 24)

fakanál

f-j-z-tc-m


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

fejezetcím
v_zt_k_r


----------



## Francica (2009 Július 24)

víztükör

N_r_ncsv_d_k


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

Narancsvidék
f_rg_t_g


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 24)

fergeteg

b-cs-l-tsz-


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

becsületszó
f_r_szp_r


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 24)

fűrészpor

z-n-sz-rz-


----------



## szferulak (2009 Július 24)

zeneszerző

b-v-lb-l-lt


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 24)

búvalbélelt

b-v-s-d-s


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

bevésődés
h_t_m_gn_s


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 24)

hűtőmágnes

-l-jm-cs-s


----------



## beus32 (2009 Július 24)

olajmécses
m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 25)

meglepetés

cs-p-tny-


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 25)

csipetnyi

sz_ssz_n_t


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 25)

szösszenet (?)

v_h_rk_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 25)

viharkár

v_r_sk_r_szt


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 25)

vöröskereszt
_l_r_szt_n_


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 25)

elárasztana
S_V_CK_LN_M


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 25)

suvickolnám??

h_rg_szb_t


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 25)

horgászbot

_lm_nny_z_t


----------



## Nora42 (2009 Július 25)

álmennyezet
t_tk_s_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 25)

titkosírás

k_df_jt_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

kódfejtés
t_t_kz_t_ss_g


----------



## Nora42 (2009 Július 25)

kódfejtés
_ml_k_z_t


----------



## Nora42 (2009 Július 25)

titokzatosság
_ml_k_z_t


----------



## Nora42 (2009 Július 25)

kihagyás
_r_mt_bl_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 25)

éremtábla

h_ly_z_s


----------



## Nora42 (2009 Július 25)

helyezés
b_f_kt_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

befektetés
k_l_t_st_l_n


----------



## Dakota20 (2009 Július 25)

repülőgép, asztalos


----------



## Dakota20 (2009 Július 25)

befektetés, kilátástalan


----------



## Dakota20 (2009 Július 25)

s-o-a g--rn--ra


----------



## fairy23 (2009 Július 25)

kilátástalan
k_f_g_st_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

kifogástalan
f_lf_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 25)

felfoghatatlan

ty_ksz_m


----------



## fairy23 (2009 Július 25)

tyúkszem
_lm_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

tyukszem
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

alma
k_rt_


----------



## fairy23 (2009 Július 25)

körte
n_r_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

naran
_n_n_sz:33:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 25)

bocs
narancs
_n_n_sz


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 25)

ananász

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## szandal (2009 Július 25)

kakastaréj
b_n_nh_j


----------



## adykaa (2009 Július 25)

Repülőgép

k_ r_é_z


----------



## n.krosz (2009 Július 25)

szandal írta:


> kakastaréj
> b_n_nh_j


 
banánhéj
s_e_e_e_


----------



## n.krosz (2009 Július 25)

ovineni írta:


> ananász
> 
> sz_lv_h_r


 

szélvihar
e_l_k


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 25)

emlék
R_T_RT_


----------



## Für Elise (2009 Július 25)

rátarti
J__ND_L_T


----------



## 72zozo (2009 Július 25)

jóindulat


----------



## 72zozo (2009 Július 25)

_k_sk_d_s


----------



## forest99 (2009 Július 25)

okoskodás

m_l_c_k_d_s


----------



## Bibiboo (2009 Július 25)

okoskodás
r_nd_l_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 26)

malackodás
rendületlen

f_gf_j_s


----------



## aguero10 (2009 Július 26)

fogfájás
_nn_v_l_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 26)

ennivaló-innivaló,

sz_b_k_ty_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 26)

szobakutya

t_ttl_g_ss_g


----------



## framondi (2009 Július 26)

tettlegesség

_sz_b_r_ck


----------



## Legenda (2009 Július 26)

őszibarack

p_r_ncs_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 26)

parancsolat
v_gr_h_jt_s:!:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 26)

parancsolat
v_gr_h_jt_s:!:


----------



## bareni0511 (2009 Július 26)

végrehajtás
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 26)

tévirányitó távirányitó
m_ll_kv_g_ny


----------



## n.krosz (2009 Július 26)

mellékvágány
k_r_l_b_


----------



## Alogron (2009 Július 26)

karalábé

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## Qfár (2009 Július 26)

kecskebéka
t_k_r_r_s


----------



## Alogron (2009 Július 26)

tükörírás
p_tt_g_t_ttk_k_r_c_


----------



## VevaV (2009 Július 26)

pattogatott kukoric
_lm_s p_t_


----------



## chocolate90 (2009 Július 26)

almás pite

_z_n_f_l


----------



## fannig (2009 Július 26)

üzenőfal
sz_mp_ll_sp_r_l


----------



## BlueCat (2009 Július 26)

szempillaspirál
m_csk_sz_m


----------



## Old boy (2009 Július 26)

macskaszem

f-lt-kr-r-l-nd-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 28)

macskaszem
h_r_z_nt


----------



## bareni0511 (2009 Július 28)

horizont
v_z_l_bd_


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

vizilabda
k_n_k_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 28)

kánikula
f_rr_s_g


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

forróság
p_g_cs_
sütiféle


----------



## ..phedra.. (2009 Július 28)

pogácsa
s_t_ts_g


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

pogácsa
l_gk_l_p_cs


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

légkalapács
m_r_h__na


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

akkor sötétség és úgy a 
l_gk_l_p_cs


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

nem bírom ezt a sebességet


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

marihuána!

b_rk_ny_r_s


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

birkanyírás
m_c_


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

maci

p_ng_ _l_s


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

pengeéles
sz_rnya_sz_g_tt


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

őőő szerintem szárnyaszegett...de a hiányzó betű még esetleg i ?

b_rd_sf_l


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

diviana írta:


> nem bírom ezt a sebességet


 
lazítsunk?


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

szárnyaszegett, nem volt ott + i 
bordásfal
h_tt_nt_tt_


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

flipike írta:


> lazítsunk?


 rendben, kicsavarom az izzadságot a bokámból és jövök


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

juhúúú hottentotta!!!

t_r_r_r_  na ezt találd ki!


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

tararara ... ?


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

majdnem jó...de határeset, elfogadom: tíraríra a helyes válasz


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

diviana írta:


> majdnem jó...de határeset, elfogadom: tíraríra a helyes válasz


 
köszi!


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

ez lemaradt:

b_b_sp_cs_rta


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

búbospacsírta?
bibispacsírta? esetleg babáspacsírta? vagy bibés!!!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 28)

bubospacsirta
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

levelibéka
h_t


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

hát ? ... ?


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

nem jó!


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

hét ? ...?


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

már majdnem...


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

hit
(ha az, ha nem! 
sz_v_s


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

szívás 
p_p_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 28)

pipera
k_l_nd_r


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

kalandor
van olyan szó, hogy pipera? mit jelent? 
h_ny_v_t_


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

jogos!  pipere az a pipera
hányaveti
k_b_c


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 28)

kibic
k_rty_v_r


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

kártyavár
sz_r_ncs_m_l_c


----------



## dana330 (2009 Július 28)

szerencsemalac

p-ll-n-t-k


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

pillanatok
b_b_rv_r_s


----------



## pitya5 (2009 Július 28)

bíborváros
k_ty_g_m_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Július 29)

kutyagumi

s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 29)

siralomház

v_d_mp_rk


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 29)

vidámpark

f_ls_bbr_nd_s_g


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

felsőbbrendűség
KR_MP_MP_L_
fűszerezett pálinka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 29)

krampampuli


m_ggy_jtv_


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

meggyújtva
K_ND_L__L
részvétet nyújt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 30)

kondoleál

ny_lvt_r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 30)

nyelvtörő

k_t_p_lt


----------



## Zsuzsika21 (2009 Július 30)

katapult
j_r_k_l_


----------



## isó (2009 Július 30)

járókelő

a_m_s_i_e


----------



## Zsuzsika21 (2009 Július 30)

almáspite
k_k_r_c_


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

kukorica
p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 30)

paradicsom

t_pl_g_mb_


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

taplógomba
h_g_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 30)

higgitó
v_l_s_g


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

anlikar írta:


> higgitó
> v_l_s_g


 
bocsi, de nem higgitó  (meg aztán ilyen magyar szavunk, hogy "higgitó", nincs is!)
hanem 
h_g_t_


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 30)

hígító  Jó vagyok? 

b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

diviana írta:


> hígító  Jó vagyok?
> 
> b_r_ckl_kv_r


 

hello,
nem hígító, hanem hőguta, de be kell lássam, hogy akár hígító is lehet .... 

baracklekvár
sz_ll_t_l_v_l


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Július 30)

szállítólevél

k_nyv_l__r_d_


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

könyvelőiroda
h_k_szp_k_sz


----------



## apacupi (2009 Július 30)

hókuszpókusz
sz_lv_sl_p_ny


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 30)

szilváslepény
m_j_rs_g


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

majorság
v_d_mp_rk


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 30)

vidámpark
_l_ktr_m_ss_g


----------



## stitch (2009 Július 30)

elektromosság

r_h_sz_r_t_


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 30)

ruhaszárító
sz_r_t_k_t_l


----------



## Enmaro (2009 Július 30)

repülőgép
_v_gf_st_k


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 30)

szárítókötél
_t_z_t_sk_


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 30)

üvegfesték
j_t_km_ck_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Július 30)

utazótáska

n-r-ncsl-g-t


----------



## stitch (2009 Július 30)

repülőgép? 
szárítókötél 
üvegfesték

_tk_z__szt_l


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 30)

étkezőasztal

b_t_n_k_sk_rt


----------



## stitch (2009 Július 30)

botanikuskert

b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 30)

bundáskenyér
t_kf_z_l_k


----------



## megeszlek (2009 Július 30)

tökfőzelék
k_l_p_cs


----------



## stitch (2009 Július 30)

kalapács

f_gs_ly_m


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 30)

fogselyem 
k_csk_b_k_


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 31)

kecskebak
t_r_ng_tt_t


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 31)

(helytelen a megfejtes ) teringettét
m_l_cp_rs_ly


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 31)

mi helytelen? 

malacpersely
k_ty_g_m_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

kutyagumi

h_ll_p_z


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 31)

k_csk_b_k_ = kecskebéka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Július 31)

Yunia írta:


> k_csk_b_k_ = kecskebéka


Feladat?


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 31)

az eggyel feljebb van  en csak javitottam 
de legyen uj:
h_ll_p_z = hullapóz
sz_nt_st_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Július 31)

szenteste
l_v_s*p_l_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 31)

lovas póló
_t_t_sp_p_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 31)

itatóspapir
r_g_s_g


----------



## pannika67 (2009 Július 31)

régiség

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Július 31)

papírsárkány
v_z_t_r_


----------



## pannika67 (2009 Július 31)

vízitúra

k_b_tg_mb


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Július 31)

kabátgomb
k_r_kp_rv_rs_ny


----------



## pannika67 (2009 Július 31)

kerékpárverseny

m_t_cr_ssp_ly_


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Július 31)

motocrosspálya
t_j_sr_nt_tt_


----------



## Dolly52 (2009 Július 31)

Sárkányleves írta:


> motocrosspálya
> t_j_sr_nt_tt_


 

tojásrántotta

f t v rs ny


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Július 31)

futóverseny
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## pannika67 (2009 Július 31)

futóverseny

m_ _rt_


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Július 31)

műértő
k_z_ns_gsz_v_z_t


----------



## pannika67 (2009 Július 31)

közönségszavazat

k_ _ll_t_s_t_rgy


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

kiállításitárgy

m_csk_j_j


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

tengeralattjáró

h_z_f_l_d_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> kiállításitárgy
> 
> m_csk_j_j


 macskajaj
házifeladat

g_r_gd_nny_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

görögdinnye
h_st_nc_kt_t_s


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> görögdinnye
> h_st_nc_kt_t_s


 
hastáncoktatás

t_ng_r_szgy_l_g_s


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

tengereszgalogos

h_ssz_p_sk_


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> tengereszgalogos
> 
> h_ssz_p_sk_


 
hosszúpuska

f_jl_szt_s_ _g_nyl_l_p


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

fejlesztési igénylap

s_jt__l_p_tv_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 31)

sajtóalapítvány

v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

sajtóalapítvány

f_v_r_s_i b_r_s_g


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

igen!

villámcsapás

m_zd_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

villámcsapás

d_v_z_h_t_l


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

hosszúpuska

_gy_go_ly_f_t_m


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

f_v_r_s_i b_r_s_g

fővárosi bíróság

t_lh_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> igen!
> 
> villámcsapás
> 
> m_zd_l_tl_ns_g


 


mozdulatlanság

b_k_h_dt_st


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> f_v_r_s_i b_r_s_g
> 
> fővárosi bíróság
> 
> t_lh_t_tl_ns_g


 


telhetetlenség

f_ty_lt_nc


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

ágyúgolyófutam

l_h_l_tf_n_m


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 31)

békehadtest
m_l_gsz_ndv_cs


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

melegszendvics

kv_dd_cs


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

Yunia írta:


> békehadtest
> m_l_gsz_ndv_cs


 


joenagy írta:


> ágyúgolyófutam
> 
> l_h_l_tf_n_m


 

leheletfinom

_t_k_tt


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

melegszendvics

f__k_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> ágyúgolyófutam
> 
> l_h_l_tf_n_m


 
leheletfinom
b_r_tf_l_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> melegszendvics
> 
> f__k_ssz_kr_ny


 
fiókosszekrény
m_g_t_rt_sz_v_r


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

barátfüle

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> melegszendvics
> 
> f__k_ssz_kr_ny


 

fiókosszekrény

c_n_d_h_n


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

vitaygeorgina írta:


> leheletfinom
> 
> _t_k_tt


 

etikett
m_s_lysz_n_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> leheletfinom
> b_r_tf_l_


barátfüle
mosolyszünet


h_h_ll_m


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> barátfüle
> 
> t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


 

töltöttkáposzta

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> barátfüle
> 
> t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


 
töltöttkáposzta
m_t_rb_c_kl_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> etikett
> m_s_lysz_n_t



mosolyszünet

m_rt_kl_t_ss_g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> töltöttkáposzta
> m_t_rb_c_kl_


 
motorbicikli

g_zfr_ccs


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> töltöttkáposzta
> m_t_rb_c_kl_



motorbicikli

l_ndk_r_k_s __t_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

Wulfi írta:


> motorbicikli
> 
> g_zfr_ccs



gázfröccs

sz_m_v_r (szereted a teát?)


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> motorbicikli
> 
> l_ndk_r_k_s __t_


 
lendkerekesautó (Ez ari )
_lv_s_k_nyv


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> gázfröccs
> 
> sz_m_v_r (szereted a teát?)


 
szamovár (igen)
b_rn_c_k_r


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

vitaygeorgina írta:


> töltöttkáposzta
> 
> m_k_sg_b_



mákosguba

_lm_nyf_rd_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> mosolyszünet
> 
> m_rt_kl_t_ss_g


 

mértékletesség
n_gyr_v_gy_s


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> szamovár (igen)
> b_rn_c_k_r



barnacukor

h_r_mk_r_k_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> mákosguba
> 
> _lm_nyf_rd_


 
élményfürdő
h_ll_mm_d_nc_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> élményfürdő
> h_ll_mm_d_nc_



hullámmedence

k_m_k_z_-cs_zd_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> hullámmedence
> 
> k_m_k_z_-cs_zd_


 
kamikaze-csúzda
p_ll_n_tk_p


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> barnacukor
> 
> h_r_mk_r_k_


 
háromkerekű
b_tk_rm_ny


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> mértékletesség
> n_gyr_v_gy_s



nagyravágyas

h_s_nl_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> háromkerekű
> b_tk_rm_ny



botkormány

H_f_h_rk_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> kamikaze-csúzda
> p_ll_n_tk_p



pillanatkép

v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> nagyravágyas
> 
> h_s_nl_


 
hasonló
b_r_ts_g_s_n


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> pillanatkép
> 
> v_z_rl_p_lt


 
vezérlőpult
k_h_ng_s_t_


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> hasonló
> b_r_ts_g_s_n



barátságosan

_l_m_tt_s


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> botkormány
> 
> H_f_h_rk_


 
Hófehérke
m_s_h_s_k


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> Hófehérke
> m_s_h_s_k



mesehősök

k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> barátságosan
> 
> _l_m_tt_s


 
álomittas (na, ezen törtem ám a fejem)
_lm_cs_tk_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

joenagy írta:


> mesehősök
> 
> k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


 
környezetvédelem
h_ll_mk_rt_n


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> vezérlőpult
> k_h_ng_s_t_



kihangosító

v_l_tl_nsz_m


----------



## joenagy (2009 Július 31)

hkriszti76 írta:


> álomittas (na, ezen törtem ám a fejem)
> _lm_cs_tk_



almacsutka


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 31)

véletlenszám
h_rd_z_ r_k_t_


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Július 31)

anlikar írta:


> véletlenszám
> h_rd_z_ r_k_t_


 
hordozórakéta
h_l_gb_ll_n


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

hőlégballon
T_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## Qfár (2009 Július 31)

természetvédelem

_g__st_


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 31)

egoista
k_r_szt_lt_s


----------



## kekigyu (2009 Július 31)

keresztöltés sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## anlikar (2009 Július 31)

számitógép
sz_r_l_


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Július 31)

szerelő
_zg_d_


----------



## kekigyu (2009 Július 31)

szerelő v_z_b_c_kl_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Július 31)

őzgida
vizibicikli
t_t_lk_r_s


----------



## kekigyu (2009 Július 31)

totálkáros f_kt_rcs_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 31)

féktárcsa

_l_tt_rt_m


----------



## kekigyu (2009 Július 31)

élettartam p_p_rt_k_rcs


----------



## aguero10 (2009 Július 31)

papírtekercs

r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## BlackVoid (2009 Július 31)

papírtekercs
k_r_ms_t_t


----------



## kekigyu (2009 Július 31)

ruhásszekrény
koromsötét


t_jb_gr_z


----------



## aguero10 (2009 Július 31)

tejbegríz

k_z_l_bd_


----------



## kekigyu (2009 Július 31)

kézilabda

_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## aguero10 (2009 Július 31)

asztalitenisz

_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

asztalitenisz
m_zg_s_rz_k_l_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 31)

mozgásérzékelő

r_ _szt_b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

mozgásérzékelő
_d_j_r_s


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

riasztóberendezés


----------



## pepi04 (2009 Július 31)

mozgásérzékelő
f_n_ttk_s_r


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

fonottkosár
_sz_l_s


----------



## abraxas6201 (2009 Július 31)

eszelős


----------



## abraxas6201 (2009 Július 31)

r_k_tty_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Július 31)

rekettye

b_k_r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 31)

Fionnghaula írta:


> fonottkosár
> _sz_l_s


 


aszalás


f_gy_lm_z_tts_g


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Július 31)

fegyelmezettség
k_r_ly_l_ny


----------



## BlackVoid (2009 Július 31)

királylány 
h_tf_j_ (s_rk_ny)


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

hétfejű (sárkány)
kr_st_lyp_h_r


----------



## BlackVoid (2009 Július 31)

kristálypohár
v_l_gh_b_r_


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

világháború
b_zt_s_t_s


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

biztosítás
h_mzs_g_


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

hemzsegő
cs_r_j_t_k_s


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

cserejátékos
k_zd_tb_n


----------



## ligetiz (2009 Július 31)

idegbeteg
d*ff*d*h***


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

kezdetben
sz_mcs_r_


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

számcsere
_lv_t_m_lt


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

elvetemült
b_r_ts_g


----------



## Fionnghaula (2009 Július 31)

barátság
k_ _lt_


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

kiélte
k_sv_k_nd


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 31)

kiáltó

r_t_k


----------



## Jenny988 (2009 Július 31)

rétek
_n_sm_r_t


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 31)

önismeret

f_ _l_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Augusztus 1)

fialó
_n_sm_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 1)

önismeret

k_m_tl_b


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 1)

kamatláb
f_l_l_m


----------



## CuteRiana (2009 Augusztus 1)

félelem

g_m_k_cs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 1)

gumikacsa
v_z_l_bd_


----------



## anna1713 (2009 Augusztus 1)

vízilabda
_ r c h _ _ l _ g _ a


----------



## flipike (2009 Augusztus 2)

archeologia
p_rp_tv_r


----------



## CuteRiana (2009 Augusztus 2)

perpatvar

cs_nts_v_ny


----------



## flipike (2009 Augusztus 2)

csontsovány
f_ty_r_sz


----------



## CuteRiana (2009 Augusztus 2)

fütyürész
sz_t_k_t_


----------



## Morgika (2009 Augusztus 2)

szitakötő
d_pl_m_t_


----------



## *judit* (2009 Augusztus 2)

diplomata
_lm_nt_s


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Augusztus 2)

elmentés
k-z-l-bd-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Augusztus 2)

kézilabda
_l_mm_nt_s


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Augusztus 2)

ólommentes
p-p-r.k-s-r


----------



## *judit* (2009 Augusztus 2)

papírkosár
f_nys_r_mp_


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Augusztus 2)

fénysorompó
k-r-szt-z-d-s


----------



## Hugi (2009 Augusztus 2)

kereszteződés

s_s_r_h_d


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Augusztus 2)

siserehad
m-csk-z-n-


----------



## *judit* (2009 Augusztus 2)

macskazene
_lm_n_k_l


----------



## Anikó56 (2009 Augusztus 2)

elmenekül
b-j-l-ntk-z-k


----------



## seven77 (2009 Augusztus 2)

bejelentkezik
h_lts_v


----------



## Zsuzsa6235 (2009 Augusztus 2)

lelketlenség

_k_st_j_s


----------



## flipike (2009 Augusztus 2)

seven77 írta:


> bejelentkezik
> h_lts_v


 
holtsáv
v_rg_b_t_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 2)

vargabetű

gy-l-gt-r-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 2)

gyalogtúra
_sv_ny


----------



## Karena (2009 Augusztus 2)

anlikar írta:


> gyalogtúra
> _sv_ny



ösvény
k-l-pk-r-


----------



## mc99 (2009 Augusztus 2)

kalapkúra
fr-sztr-c--


----------



## krisztina0419 (2009 Augusztus 2)

frusztráció
a--af-


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

almafa
r-d--t-r


----------



## diviana (2009 Augusztus 2)

radiátor

k_b_lb_r_t


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

kebelbarát
t-l-v-z--


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 2)

televízió

-tv-szt-


----------



## hferenc00 (2009 Augusztus 2)

útvesztő
k_s_rf_n_


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

kosárfonó
k-tr-c


----------



## szaniszlonepalfi (2009 Augusztus 2)

ketrec

c_rk_sz


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

cirkusz
d-g-h-z-


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 2)

dugóhúzó

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

természetvédelem
dr-tk-r-t-s


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 2)

Drótkerítés
m_szkv_cssl_szk_lcs


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

moszkvicssluszkulcs
d-g-t-l-s


----------



## tomposka (2009 Augusztus 2)

moszkvicsslusszkulcs
o_án_ut_n


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

orángután (de nem szabad kiirni magánhangzókat, ez a lényege a játéknak! )
k-r-mb-l


----------



## Djnoncsy (2009 Augusztus 2)

karamból
m-gf-t-m-d-k


----------



## szaftika (2009 Augusztus 2)

repülőgép

__t_sz_r_l_


----------



## PVCdzseki (2009 Augusztus 3)

autószerelő

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 3)

karikatúra

p_p_r_t_sk_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 3)

Djnoncsy írta:


> karamból
> m-gf-t-m-d-k



megfutamodik


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 3)

k-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## Noncsesz21 (2009 Augusztus 3)

kereskedelem
l_tr_


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 3)

ildisz1 írta:


> k-r-sk-d-l-m



kereskedelem
r_kl_m_js_g


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

reklámújság
i_ _ a_sz_r


----------



## Noncsesz21 (2009 Augusztus 3)

létra
_sk_l_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

iskola
t_sk_


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 3)

táska
t-p-t-


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

tapéta
k_r_lyl_ny


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 3)

királylány
r-bsz-lg-


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

rabszolga
m_g_r_z


----------



## Trebla (2009 Augusztus 3)

megérez
l_h_t_s_g


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

lehetőség
m_gf_l_ln


----------



## Noncsesz21 (2009 Augusztus 3)

t_ng_r


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

noncsesz olvasd el a játékszabályt


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

tenger
m_g_f_l_l_


----------



## lexusrx450h (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!

gondolom az előző a *megfelelni* akart lenni.


----------



## lexusrx450h (2009 Augusztus 3)

megfelelő


----------



## Trebla (2009 Augusztus 3)

megfelelően
tenger
k_p_szt_gy_l_


----------



## lexusrx450h (2009 Augusztus 3)

megfelelő
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

számítógép
t_z_g_p


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

tűzőgép
_g_rp_d


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

egérpad
_gr_k_t_l


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

ugrókötél
t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

telefonkönyv
c_p_f_z_


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

cipőfűző
g_émk_p_cs


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

gémkapocs
sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

számológép
h_d_t_chn_k_


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

haditechnika
r_p_l_g_p_ny_h_j_


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

repülőgépanyahajó
h_rck_cs_


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

harckocsi
_d_l_t_l_p


----------



## Badri74 (2009 Augusztus 3)

üdülőtelep
t_l_p_s_k


----------



## ildisz1 (2009 Augusztus 3)

telepesek
h-t-r-d-


----------



## Hugi (2009 Augusztus 3)

határidő

f_gg_nyt_rt_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 3)

függönytartó

dr_p_r_ _


----------



## judyt64 (2009 Augusztus 3)

drapéria
_r_l_v_s


----------



## Noncsesz21 (2009 Augusztus 3)

t_kn_sb_k_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 3)

Noncsesz21 máskor a megoldást is légyszi! 

erőleves, teknősbéka

h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## bsz2009 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Kirakatáru ??

f_l_v_g


----------



## bsz2009 (2009 Augusztus 3)

határidőnapló

ny_mt_tv_ny


----------



## bsz2009 (2009 Augusztus 3)

nyomtatvány

sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## bsz2009 (2009 Augusztus 3)

szellemjárás

_rt_lm_s h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

szellemjárás
p_k_lb_n


----------



## bsz2009 (2009 Augusztus 3)

értelmes hozzászólás

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t_s


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

megszentségtelenítés
t_l_f_nk_gy_l


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Augusztus 3)

györgyi viola írta:


> megszentségtelenítés
> t_l_f_nk_gy_l


 
telefonkagyló
b_r_ts_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Augusztus 3)

barátságtalanság

t-p-ny-gt-bl-


----------



## Nermaal (2009 Augusztus 3)

Repülőgép

t-l-v-z-o


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 3)

Nermaal írta:


> Repülőgép
> 
> t-l-v-z-o


televizio

m-g-sl-s


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 3)

magasles
h_st_nc_s


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 3)

hastáncos
p_zsg_sp_h_r


----------



## Faby (2009 Augusztus 3)

pezsgőspohár
k_rt_t_rp_


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 3)

pezsgőspohár
cs_ll_gcs_v_rh_z_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 3)

kertitörpe, csillagcsavarhúzó

h_g_szt_p_szt_ly


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

csillagcsavarhúzó
cs_ll_rv_nt_l_t_r


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

csillárventilátor
m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

madáretető
n_p_rny_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

napernyő
sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

szalmakalap
_sz_s_pk_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

úszósapka
_sz_g_m_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

úszógumi
k_r_sz_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

karúszó
k_rsz_l_g


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

karszalag
p_r_k_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

paróka
ny_l_k_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

nyalóka
pr_l_n_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

praliné
f_gyl_lt


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

fagylalt
b_k_s_s_k


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

bukósisak
g_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

görkorcsolya
s_r_sk_rs_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

söröskorsó
gy_rty_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

gyertya
t_z_j_t_k


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

tüzijáték
t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

társasjáték
k_rty_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

kártya
t_p_t_


----------



## Monich73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

tapéta
b_k_n_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 3)

bekenő,bekeni
l_tr_


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

Lutra, létra
_l_f_nt


----------



## Timcse (2009 Augusztus 3)

Elefánt
b_ly_g


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 3)

Bélyeg

_szt_rg_k_s


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

esztergakés
f_b_b_


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

fabábu
m_lt_m_t_r


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

multiméter
k_p_rny_


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

képernyő
_l_ktr_n


----------



## Noncsesz21 (2009 Augusztus 3)

_s_rny_


----------



## Noncsesz21 (2009 Augusztus 3)

ja és az előző
elektron


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 3)

esernyő
g_b_n_k_r


----------



## illes66 (2009 Augusztus 3)

gabonakör
_a_p_e_é_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 4)

gabonakár
_r_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 4)

aratás

k_rf_rg_s


----------



## Trebla (2009 Augusztus 4)

körforgás
p_r_l_l_gr_mm_


----------



## mbujaki (2009 Augusztus 4)

paralelogramma
sz_kl_sz_l_rd


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 4)

sziklaszilárd

h_js_t_v_s


----------



## diviana (2009 Augusztus 4)

hajsütővas

b_bl_ _t_k_


----------



## Macska27 (2009 Augusztus 4)

bibliotéka


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

b_k_n_á_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

békanyál
t_s_f_s_é_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

testfestés
_e_i_z_r_l_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

regisztrált
T_k_r_é_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

tükörkép
k_r_i_a_t_i


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

kertiparti
B_g_á_s_u_y_s


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

bográcsgulyás
S_ó_i_a_ó


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

szókirakó
e_f_l_j_e_t_m


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

elfelejtettem
t_r_e_e_m_s


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

terjedelmes
D_b_e_e_i


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

Debreceni
f_s_ö_t_o_b_s_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

füstöltkolbász
p_l_u_z_a_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

pálpusztai
s_r_y_t_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

sörnyitó
T_r_z_n_a


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

Terézanya
K_l_i_b_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

K_s_ő_ (falu)


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

Kislőd
F_r_s_n_


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

farcsont
G_r_o_l_k_s


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

garzonlakás
t_m_e_a_e_t_m


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

temperamentum
Gy_l_g_s_t_e_ő


----------



## hargergo (2009 Augusztus 4)

gyalogosátkelő 
J_é_sz_k_t


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 4)

jóéjszakát
h_ldf_ny


----------



## Apophys (2009 Augusztus 5)

holdfény

_l_m


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 5)

elem

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## 8442 (2009 Augusztus 5)

töltöttkáposzta


----------



## 8442 (2009 Augusztus 5)

ja és lemaradt:
b_nd_zs_k


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 5)

bundazsák

n_p_rny_


----------



## szokezhen (2009 Augusztus 5)

napernyő

N_psz_v_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 5)

Népszavazás
h_ll_d_kt_r_l_


----------



## bsz2009 (2009 Augusztus 5)

hulladéktároló

v_ll_m_sm_rn_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 6)

villamosmérnök
sz_k_mb_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 6)

szakember
p_km_st_r


----------



## hkriszti76 (2009 Augusztus 6)

anlikar írta:


> villamosmérnök
> sz_k_mb_r


 
szakember
d_pl_m_m_nk_


----------



## lukasenko a YETI (2009 Augusztus 6)

pékmester

r_bb_n_g_ly_


----------



## cateye (2009 Augusztus 6)

hkriszti76 írta:


> szakember
> d_pl_m_m_nk_




diplomamunka

r_bb_n_g_ly_ 

robbanógolyó



v_r_gf_z_r


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Augusztus 6)

virágfüzér
g_ly_l_b


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 6)

golyaláb
g_ly_f_sz_k:--:
:--:


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Augusztus 6)

gólyafészek
t_zzs_ngl_r


----------



## KoFee (2009 Augusztus 6)

tűzzsonglőr
_t_mt_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## silentknight (2009 Augusztus 6)

atomtengeralattjáró
l_v_lsz_kr_ny


----------



## KoFee (2009 Augusztus 6)

levélszekrény
f_l_ _js_g


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Augusztus 6)

faliújság
gy_mn_v_ny


----------



## ozieee (2009 Augusztus 6)

gyomnövény
f_li_ra


----------



## KSz (2009 Augusztus 6)

falióra
n_ps_t_s


----------



## ozieee (2009 Augusztus 6)

napsütés
j_g_ső


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 6)

faliujság

m_kr_h_ll_m


----------



## ozieee (2009 Augusztus 6)

jégeső
_r_ny_ső


----------



## Martynko (2009 Augusztus 6)

jégeső
n_p_r_yő


----------



## ozieee (2009 Augusztus 6)

napernyő
t_ng_r_ar_


----------



## Martynko (2009 Augusztus 6)

tengerpart
_d_t_


----------



## ozieee (2009 Augusztus 6)

üditő
k_k_é_


----------



## Mircu (2009 Augusztus 6)

koktél
t_l_f_n


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 6)

telefon
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Barbienka (2009 Augusztus 6)

számítógép

s_do_u


----------



## shrek-200011 (2009 Augusztus 7)

számítógép

f_r_k_s


----------



## shrek-200011 (2009 Augusztus 7)

bocs sudoku

f_r_k_s


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 7)

farakás
k_t_l_g_s


----------



## Selsel (2009 Augusztus 7)

katalógus
sz_b_d_l_m


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 7)

szabadalom

k_rh_t_l_m


----------



## gabo68 (2009 Augusztus 7)

karhatalom
f_rd_t_sz_lg_lt_t_s_k


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Augusztus 7)

fordítószolgáltatások
dr__dh_ds_r_g


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 7)

druidahadsereg
s_r_k_nyf_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 8)

sárkányfi


s_s_k_


----------



## Kataszi (2009 Augusztus 8)

süsüke
k_s_g_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 8)

kisegér

m_s_f_g_r_


----------



## Cyberdine (2009 Augusztus 8)

mesefigura

t_l_j_o_n_s_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 8)

Wulfi írta:


> kisegér
> 
> m_s_f_g_r_


 


mesefigura


r_jzf_lm_k


----------



## Cyberdine (2009 Augusztus 8)

rajzfilmek


----------



## Cyberdine (2009 Augusztus 8)

t_laj_o_n_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 8)

Cyberdine írta:


> t_laj_o_n_sz


 
Van másik játék a palettán, ahol csak magánhangzó kell
kiírni, van ahol lehet keverni.
Itt történetesen CSAK a MÁSSALHANGZÓKAT kellene !!!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 8)

talajtornász

_r_f_rg_l_m

(Zsuzsanna, köszi )


----------



## farasro (2009 Augusztus 8)

hat nem tudom most mit is kene csinalnom, igy feladok egy ij szot

k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 8)

farasro írta:


> hat nem tudom most mit is kene csinalnom, igy feladok egy ij szot
> 
> k_ll_m_tl_n


 
pl. megfejthetted volna az áruforgalmat....

kellemetlen

r_tm_s


----------



## farasro (2009 Augusztus 8)

egyszerre ert be a ket feladvany, sajnalom, legkozelebb

ritmus

t_l_l_sk_rd_s_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 8)

találós kérdések
H_f_h_rk_:kaboom:


----------



## sute (2009 Augusztus 8)

Hófehérke


----------



## sute (2009 Augusztus 8)

kr_k_d_l


----------



## *judit* (2009 Augusztus 8)

krokodil
_lt_r_l_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 8)

eltörölödik
_lt_v_z_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 8)

eltávozik
_r_sz_l
:--::9:


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 8)

araszol (oroszul)

v-t-m-ny-z-s


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 8)

Vetreményezés

b_t_k_r_t_s


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 8)

betakarítás

_v_d_p_d_g_g_s


----------



## napdap (2009 Augusztus 8)

óvodapedagogus
_r_g_t_s


----------



## Selsel (2009 Augusztus 8)

Óvodapedagógus

k_k_pz_t_szt


----------



## Selsel (2009 Augusztus 8)

uppsz

öregítés

k_k_pz_t_szt


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 8)

eregetés (öregítés)

d_cs_s_g


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 8)

kiképzőtiszt

d_cs_s_g


----------



## Snoopydegu (2009 Augusztus 9)

dicsőség 
k_ty_g_l


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 9)

kutyagol

v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 9)

virágcsokor

f_rt_tl_n_t_


----------



## ambrusika (2009 Augusztus 9)

fertőtlenítő

k_p_r_


----------



## Cardamon (2009 Augusztus 9)

kaparó

gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 9)

gyalogkakukk

t_z_lt_s_g


----------



## frencsy (2009 Augusztus 9)

unicornis írta:


> gyalogkakukk
> 
> t_z_lt_s_g



tűzoltóság

m_zd_nyv_z_t_


----------



## bdavid85 (2009 Augusztus 9)

mozdonyvezető
pr_r_f_rk_s


----------



## EvelynRoe (2009 Augusztus 9)

prérifarkas
v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## ejabeja (2009 Augusztus 9)

*szójáték*

virágcsokor
k_r_szt_a_ny_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 10)

virágcsokor
k_k_rcs_n


----------



## Mescalero (2009 Augusztus 10)

kökörcsin
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 10)

kelkáposztafözelék
p_r_d_cs_m_sk_p_szt_


----------



## Sziraki (2009 Augusztus 10)

paradicsomoskáposzta


----------



## Sziraki (2009 Augusztus 11)

p_rn_h_z_t
Bocsi, tegnap lefagyott a gép, és nem tudtam tovább írni...


----------



## BET77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

párnahuzat
l_g_k_n_d_c__n_l_ b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## csirip46 (2009 Augusztus 11)

légkondicionáló berendezés
...de ez két szó...
k r m


----------



## mindegy1 (2009 Augusztus 11)

karom
n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

napszemüveg
m_rh_p_rk_lt


----------



## KSzK5 (2009 Augusztus 11)

marhapörkölt

n_r_ncssz_rp


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

narancsszörp

g_zb_r_tv_


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

gőzborotva
_stffy_ssz_nyf_


----------



## atire (2009 Augusztus 11)

Ostffyasszonyfa
z_h_nyf_gg_ny


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

zuhanyfüggöny
l_cs_k_lb_sz


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

zuhanyfügöny
v_s_l_rc


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

lecsókolbász
v_s_l_rc


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

vasálarc
l_cs_k_lb_sz


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

_jr_k_zd_s


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

újrakezdés

f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

falinaptár
gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

gyermekláncfű

k_v_sb_gr_


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

kávésbögre
_r_tt_rt_


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

irattartó

sz_k_k_t


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

szökőkút

_rth_t_tl_n


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

érthetetlen

_s_f_lh_


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

esőfelhő

sz_rk_l_t


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

szürkület

_bl_k_v_g


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

ablaküveg
g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

gőzmozdony

f_nyk_p


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

fénykép
_dm_n_sztr_c__


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

adminisztráció

pr_gr_m_z_s


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

programozás

gy_r_kj_t_k


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

gyerekjáték
sz_nts_gt_r_s


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

gyerekjáték

b_c_kl_t_r_


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

bocs, lekéstem.

szentségtörés

c_r_z_


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

szentségtörés
biciklitúra
ceruza

_lm_nyf_rd_


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

élményfürdő

_r_tk_p_cs


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

élményfürdő
N_nd_rf_h_rv_r


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

iratkapocs
N_nd_rf_h_rv_r


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

nándorfehérvár

t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

iratkapocs

v_d_m_ll_ny


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

védőmellény

c_ntr_lz_r


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

centrálzár

_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

ólomkatona

t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

tengerpart

_s_k_p_ny


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

esőköpeny

d_szb_rk_l_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 11)

díszburkolat

d_ _ gn_szt_z_l


----------



## angelside77 (2009 Augusztus 11)

díszburkolat

_lt_t__rv_s


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

diagnosztizál

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

altatóorvos

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## ocsikej (2009 Augusztus 11)

mobiltelefon
s t rt


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

sótartó

s_r_sk_rs_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 11)

söröskorsó

p_r_t_sk_ny_r


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 11)

piritóskenyér

sz_szk_z_n


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 11)

szeszkazán

gy_r_k_ss_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 11)

gyerekesség
p_l_t_p_ncs_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 11)

palotapincsi 

j_t_k_ss_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 11)

játékosság
p_jk_ss_g


----------



## mindegy1 (2009 Augusztus 11)

játékosság

k_r_l_m


----------



## mindegy1 (2009 Augusztus 11)

pajkosság

k_r_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 11)

kérelem, kerülöm
l_b_r_t_r__m


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 11)

laboratórium
_nt_rn_tm_rk_t_ng


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 11)

internetmarketing

t_m_gr_f__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 11)

tomográfia

sz_nkr_nh_ng


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 11)

szinkronhang

k-pm-t-t-k


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 11)

képmutatók

_l_f_nt_mb_r


----------



## venna (2009 Augusztus 11)

elefántember

k_r_k_tr_nd_z_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 12)

károkat rendező (?)

b_zt_s_t_s_k


----------



## csirip46 (2009 Augusztus 12)

biztosítósok

gy ngyv r g


----------



## KSzK5 (2009 Augusztus 12)

gyöngyvirág

k_l_p_cs


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 12)

kalapács

b_t_nk_v_r_


----------



## Atmoszféra (2009 Augusztus 12)

betonkeverő

h_ll_ms_r


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 12)

hullámsír

b_r_ckm_g


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 12)

barackmag

k_r


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 12)

kör, kár,kar, kér, kűr

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 12)

tengeralattjáró

k_tsz_rs_lt


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 12)

kétszersült

_nt_d_pr_ssz_ns


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 12)

antidepresszáns

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## lénus24 (2009 Augusztus 12)

borospince

k_k__scs_g_


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 12)

kakaóscsiga

_ld_lb_rd_


----------



## qwetry (2009 Augusztus 12)

oldalborda
v_t_m_n


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Augusztus 12)

vitamin
-r-g-m


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 12)

vitamin

v_n_l_ _s j_gkr_m


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 12)

Na, ezt jó egyszerre küldtük 
Ilyenkor mi van? A következő fejtse meg mindkettőt


----------



## nemlehetigaz (2009 Augusztus 12)

öregem
vaníliásjégkrém

_kn_k_r_s_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 12)

aknakereső

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## tammy0715 (2009 Augusztus 12)

repülőgép 
_f_ny_


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 12)

áfonya v-kb-lgy-ll-d-s


----------



## luckylake (2009 Augusztus 12)

áfonya
k_pn_z_g_t_


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 12)

áfonya
h-t-sz-kr-ny


----------



## ocsikej (2009 Augusztus 12)

hütőszekrény
j g ny f


----------



## marcsi6758 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Bolyhocska írta:


> áfonya v-kb-lgy-ll-d-s


vakbélgyulladás
k-rt-r-m


----------



## Fren (2009 Augusztus 12)

ocsike írta:


> hütőszekrény
> j g ny f



jegyenyefa

j_gyz_tt_mb


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 12)

jegyzettömb
r-k-ly-k


----------



## lénus24 (2009 Augusztus 13)

rókalyuk

k_m_ll_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 13)

kamilla

p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## zkatam (2009 Augusztus 13)

parafadugó
r_z_k_


----------



## rebeka1 (2009 Augusztus 13)

rizikó
k_n_p_


----------



## zkatam (2009 Augusztus 13)

kanapé
n_dr_gt_rt_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Augusztus 13)

nadrágtartó
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## zkatam (2009 Augusztus 13)

levelibéka
k__l_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 13)

koala


p_p_rr_g_szt_


----------



## kullango (2009 Augusztus 13)

papírragasztó

_kt_t_sk_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 13)

aktatáska

_lt_ny,
ny_kk_nd_


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

öltöny, nyakkendő

t_ng_r_ cs_ll_g


----------



## Desertgirl (2009 Augusztus 13)

tengericsillag
p_ll_ng_


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

pillangó
n_ps_g_r


----------



## Izabalázs (2009 Augusztus 13)

napsugár
sz_m_v_gt_k


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

szemüvegtok
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## udvardi.dora (2009 Augusztus 13)

napsugár
n_f_lejcs


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

nefelejcs
_lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 13)

elképzelhetetlen
v_r_zsl_t_s


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

varázslatos
v_l_gk_r_l_ _t


----------



## lénus24 (2009 Augusztus 13)

világkörüliút
sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## Desertgirl (2009 Augusztus 13)

szappanbuborék

f_ll_gv_r


----------



## ciciko84 (2009 Augusztus 13)

repülőgép
_r_tt_rt_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 13)

ciciko84 írta:


> repülőgép
> _r_tt_rt_



ez minek a megoldása?????


fellegvár, (irattartó)


r_k_ttkr_mpl_


----------



## lénus24 (2009 Augusztus 13)

rakottkrumpli

r_m_t_


----------



## Rebuscica (2009 Augusztus 13)

remete
_ggl_g_ny


----------



## atram9 (2009 Augusztus 13)

agglegény
_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## hkrszti2 (2009 Augusztus 13)

ablakkeret
f_l_l_t


----------



## Izabalázs (2009 Augusztus 13)

rakottkrumpli
k_m_nt


----------



## Izabalázs (2009 Augusztus 13)

felelet
k_m_nt


----------



## atram9 (2009 Augusztus 13)

kiment
br_k_g


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 13)

brekeg
t_k_r_g


----------



## atram9 (2009 Augusztus 13)

tekereg
_ml_g_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 13)

emleget

sz_b_t_zs


----------



## WagnerUr (2009 Augusztus 13)

szabotázs

p_nc_l_sh_d_szt_ly


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 14)

páncéloshadosztály

l_g_d_sz_nt


----------



## diviana (2009 Augusztus 14)

légódeszant? vagy hülyeséget írtam? ha esetleg jó a megoldás:

k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 14)

kirakodóvásár

h-jth-t-tl-n


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 14)

hajthatatlan

_k_r_t_r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 14)

akaraterő

s_bt_p_sz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 14)

sebtapasz

v-z-sny-lc-s


----------



## hkrszti2 (2009 Augusztus 14)

vizesnyolcas
f-ll-gv-r


----------



## Cseszti02 (2009 Augusztus 14)

fellegvár

p-rc-l-n


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 14)

porcelán
_ng_tl_nk_zv_t_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 14)

ingatlanközvetítő

p_ly_f_t_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 14)

pályafutás

_l_t_szt_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 14)

életösztön

h_jb_k_l_s


----------



## pircsi77 (2009 Augusztus 14)

hajbókolás
_gyn_m_t_rt_


----------



## hkrszti2 (2009 Augusztus 14)

ágyneműtartó
sz_r_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 14)

szerelem

k_rt_cst_z


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 14)

kartácstüz

_szt_rg_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Augusztus 14)

eszterga
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## Izabalázs (2009 Augusztus 14)

hullámvasút
b_ly_g


----------



## alchemist63 (2009 Augusztus 14)

bélyeg
k_sf_lm_s


----------



## Avavyn (2009 Augusztus 14)

kisfilmes

_nt_rn_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 14)

internet

t_m_gsz_r_ncs_tl_s_g


----------



## lénus24 (2009 Augusztus 14)

tömegszerencsétlenség

k_s_rv_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 14)

keserves

h_j__rb_c


----------



## rencsi0808 (2009 Augusztus 14)

hajóárbóc
k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## Puszedli66 (2009 Augusztus 14)

kormánykerék
f_l_l_ss_gt_lj_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 14)

felelősségteljes

tr_nz_kc__


----------



## sarkica (2009 Augusztus 15)

tranzakció
m_nk_h_ly


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Augusztus 15)

munkahely
p_rc_l_n*gy_rt_s


----------



## kissviragom (2009 Augusztus 15)

porcelán gyártás

t_l_r_nc_ _


----------



## qwetry (2009 Augusztus 15)

tolerancia
sz_b_ds_g


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Augusztus 15)

szabadság
T_R_MB_R_J_


----------



## ovineni (2009 Augusztus 15)

teremburája
k_ty_h_r_p_s


----------



## Vrsziszke (2009 Augusztus 15)

kutyaharapás
k_v___t_m_t_


----------



## Vrsziszke (2009 Augusztus 16)

kávéautomata
m_gf_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 16)

megfejthetetlen
m_k_rcs_ly_


----------



## .lindi. (2009 Augusztus 16)

accelera írta:


> megfejthetetlen
> m_k_rcs_ly_



műkorcsolya

k_nc_rt


----------



## edboy (2009 Augusztus 16)

műkorcsolya
l_pt_pt_sk_


----------



## edboy (2009 Augusztus 16)

koncert


----------



## Emilia76 (2009 Augusztus 16)

laptoptáska
s_e_é_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 16)

laptoptáska

zs_k_tc_


----------



## Vrsziszke (2009 Augusztus 16)

Zsákutca

p_ll_n_t


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 16)

pillanat

n_gyk_r_t


----------



## bakter55 (2009 Augusztus 16)

nagykörút


----------



## bakter55 (2009 Augusztus 16)

g-m-m-c-


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 16)

törvénysértő
v_kb_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## v_gucci (2009 Augusztus 16)

vakbélgyulladás

_gyn_m_h_z_t


----------



## sasuke30 (2009 Augusztus 16)

ágyneműhuzat
sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 16)

szekrénysor
l_pt_p


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 16)

laptop

v-l-g-t-t-r-ny


----------



## dantonka (2009 Augusztus 16)

világítótorony
n p l j


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 17)

napolaj

k_m_k_z_p_l_t_


----------



## ildi9909 (2009 Augusztus 17)

kamikázepilóta
t-v-u-ó


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 17)

ildi9909 írta:


> kamikázepilóta
> t-v-u-ó


 
távfutó?
Ildi a magánhangzókat kell elfedni!!!!!!!

s_l_t_l_


----------



## ildi9909 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Köszi a kiigazítást.
A megoldásod talán salátalé?

-r-dm-ny-ss-g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 18)

Igen jó! Így tovább!

eredményesség

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## ildi9909 (2009 Augusztus 18)

kannibalizmus
-d-nk-rt


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 18)

édenkert

s_jt_sz_b_ds_g


----------



## ildi9909 (2009 Augusztus 18)

sajtószabadság
m-z-g-zd-s-g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 18)

mezőgazdaság

p_r_t_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 18)

puritán

sz_lm_k_z_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 18)

szalmakazal

cs_zl__g_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 18)

szalmakazal
sz_r_t_k_t_l


----------



## mia893 (2009 Augusztus 18)

szorítókötél 
t_m_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 18)

temető
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 18)

:!::!:temető
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## csicsoka99 (2009 Augusztus 18)

kerekeskut
sz_d_v_z


----------



## miklovicherzso (2009 Augusztus 18)

szódavíz
h_z__ll_t


----------



## fersen (2009 Augusztus 18)

Szódavíz
l_p_d_ő


----------



## fersen (2009 Augusztus 18)

háziállat
l_v_s


----------



## miklovicherzso (2009 Augusztus 18)

lövés
m_t_rsp_rt


----------



## fersen (2009 Augusztus 18)

motorsport
v_z_s_ö_f


----------



## sadmoon (2009 Augusztus 19)

víziszörf
k_n_vta_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 19)

miklovicherzso írta:


> lövés
> m_t_rsp_rt


 

motorsport


l_ng_t_k_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 19)

lengőteke

sz_m_rk_r_


----------



## varazskezek (2009 Augusztus 19)

szamárkoró

b t r s g pr b


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 19)

bátorságpróba

k_m__ns_f_r


----------



## opramarcsi (2009 Augusztus 19)

kamionsofőr
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 19)

fénymásoló

t_k_rm_nyr_p_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 19)

takarmányrépa

h_z_ss_gk_t_t_r_m


----------



## frady (2009 Augusztus 19)

házasságkötőterem

f_l_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 19)

felelőtlenség

v_gy_ _ny_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 19)

vegyianyag
m_tr_gy_


----------



## Evykee (2009 Augusztus 19)

műtrágya xD
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Augusztus 19)

mobiltelefon

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 19)

napraforgó
c_k_rr_p_:55::55:


----------



## bandi100 (2009 Augusztus 19)

cukorrépa


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Augusztus 19)

cukorrépa

t_r_r_d_


----------



## bandi100 (2009 Augusztus 19)

túrórudi krs


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Augusztus 19)

kérés? vagy kereső?

f_ltv_rr_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 19)

foltvarrás?
_l_g_d_tl_ns_g


----------



## frady (2009 Augusztus 19)

elégedetlenség (abból sok van)

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## tank101 (2009 Augusztus 19)

frady írta:


> elégedetlenség (abból sok van)
> 
> t_r_l_mj_t_k



türelemjáték


----------



## tank101 (2009 Augusztus 19)

_t_mb_mb-


----------



## PéGéJé (2009 Augusztus 20)

anlikar írta:


> foltvarrás?
> _l_g_d_tl_ns_g


=elégedetlenség
f-l-sl-g-s


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 20)

felesleges
n_psz_r_


----------



## Aetna (2009 Augusztus 20)

népszerű

sz_nv_n_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 20)

szinvonal
sz_r_h_rty_


----------



## v_gucci (2009 Augusztus 20)

szaruhártya

v_d_szk_ty_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 20)

vadászkutya

sz_gm_nt_


----------



## Cary (2009 Augusztus 20)

szagminta

f_l_n_p


----------



## b.andus (2009 Augusztus 20)

falunap
k_t_h_rty_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 20)

kötőhártya
sz_v_ly_s


----------



## csirip46 (2009 Augusztus 20)

kötöhártya

f lt t l


----------



## Mary84 (2009 Augusztus 20)

szívélyes
n_gyl_lk_


----------



## b.andus (2009 Augusztus 20)

nagylelkű


----------



## Apes (2009 Augusztus 20)

b.andus írta:


> nagylelkű


 Feladvány?????

-sz-b-r-ck


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 20)

őszibarack
sz_np_d


----------



## tündérke2121 (2009 Augusztus 20)

színpad
zs_ml_g_mb_c


----------



## dantonka (2009 Augusztus 21)

zsemlegombóc

v-s-l-s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 21)

vasalás?

z_n_g_p


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 21)

zenegép

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 21)

tüzijáték

h_tv_g_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 21)

hétvége

v_s_rn_p


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 21)

vasárnap

_st_nt_szt_l_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 21)

istentisztelet

m_s_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 21)

mise

k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## zvizda (2009 Augusztus 21)

kirándulás 

b_cs_l_t


----------



## Vrsziszke (2009 Augusztus 21)

becsület
_ll_p_tf_lm_r_s


----------



## zvizda (2009 Augusztus 21)

állapotfelmérés

sz_n_n_th_


----------



## csepke (2009 Augusztus 21)

szénanátha 
-n-lf-b-t-


----------



## zvizda (2009 Augusztus 21)

analfabéta

_l_sm_r_s


----------



## unknown00 (2009 Augusztus 21)

elismerés
t_rt_zk_d_


----------



## Cary (2009 Augusztus 21)

tartózkodó

k_ty_n_pt_r


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 21)

kutyanaptár
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Kafumi (2009 Augusztus 21)

számítógép
sp_rtf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 21)

sportfelszerelés

_jr_k_zd_s


----------



## Kafumi (2009 Augusztus 21)

újrakezdés
f_lmf_rg_t_s


----------



## Cary (2009 Augusztus 21)

filmforgatás

_zm_z_s


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Augusztus 21)

izmozás
k-l-p-l


----------



## Szaszka01 (2009 Augusztus 21)

kalapál

s_rk_nyr_p_l_


----------



## bendlike (2009 Augusztus 21)

sárkányrepülő
v_z_s_s


----------



## csicsiro (2009 Augusztus 21)

vízesés

k_o_o_i_


----------



## bendlike (2009 Augusztus 21)

krokodil
b_gr_cs


----------



## csicsiro (2009 Augusztus 21)

bogrács

m_d_n_e


----------



## unknown00 (2009 Augusztus 21)

medence
k_m_ny (3 szó is lehet)


----------



## miklovicherzso (2009 Augusztus 22)

kemény, kémény
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Sunshower (2009 Augusztus 23)

számítógép

l_ktr_t_chn_k_s


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 23)

elektrotechnikus

t-st-p-t-


----------



## AndrikoJanos (2009 Augusztus 23)

testépítő
pr-c-ssz-r


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 23)

processzor

_d__t_zm_s


----------



## frady (2009 Augusztus 23)

Idiotizmus

h_jn_lh_s_d_s


----------



## bendlike (2009 Augusztus 23)

hajnalhasadás
l_lk_p_szt_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 23)

lelkipásztor

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## opramarcsi (2009 Augusztus 23)

harangláb
k_nyh_b_t_r


----------



## sionlanya (2009 Augusztus 23)

konyhabútor

t_p_s_f_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 23)

tapsifüles
_jj_l_b_g_ly


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 23)

éjjelibagoly
h_rg_szb_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 23)

horgászbot
p_c_zs_n_r:656:
:4:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 23)

horgászbot
p_c_zs_n_r:656:
:4:


----------



## gucpid (2009 Augusztus 23)

pecazsinór?
-sk-l-b-sz


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 23)

pecazsinór
b_tt_rt_v_ll_


----------



## sionlanya (2009 Augusztus 24)

bottartóvilla

zs_r_s k_ny_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 24)

zsíros kenyér

n_gy_th_ll_k_sz_l_k


----------



## marila (2009 Augusztus 24)

nagyothallókészülék
t_r_d_z_tts_gm_nt_s_t_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 24)

töredezettségmentesítő

k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## madrapur (2009 Augusztus 24)

kabalababa
k_n_v_s_o_t


----------



## incom (2009 Augusztus 24)

könyvesbolt


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Augusztus 24)

-n-k-nd-


----------



## sarkica (2009 Augusztus 24)

anakonda
r_h_b_l_t_c_ _


----------



## Vrsziszke (2009 Augusztus 24)

rehabilitáció
t_r_ny_r_


----------



## agi452 (2009 Augusztus 24)

rehabilitáció
_lm_sl_p_ny


----------



## miklovicherzso (2009 Augusztus 24)

almáslepény
toronyóra
sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## novakreni (2009 Augusztus 24)

szobabicikli
k_pk_r_t


----------



## amiak (2009 Augusztus 24)

képkeret
sz_bl_m_c_ió


----------



## psik (2009 Augusztus 24)

szublimáció
m_gf_z_ó


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 25)

magfúzió

t_rs_st_nc


----------



## sionlanya (2009 Augusztus 25)

*társastánc*

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## edicat (2009 Augusztus 25)

*szójáték*



szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


 
Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## edicat (2009 Augusztus 25)

*Szójáták*



edicat írta:


> Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


 
Sz_p n_p_t k_v_n_k! :..:


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szép napot kivánok!
n_k_d _s


----------



## kiskacsa13 (2009 Augusztus 25)

neked is

t_r_n_ó_a


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 25)

toronyóra

r_k_d_m_nk_s


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 25)

rakodómunkás

m_t_tv_ny


----------



## bcsaba (2009 Augusztus 25)

mutatvány

_gy_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 25)

egyetlen

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## bcsaba (2009 Augusztus 25)

szamárlétra

_lv_j_r_


----------



## Karena (2009 Augusztus 25)

alvajáró
_r_ _szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 25)

íróasztal

sz_mb_t_nc_s


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 25)

szambatáncos
r_d_ _t_r


----------



## 8442 (2009 Augusztus 26)

radiátor
sz_j_t_k


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Augusztus 26)

szójáték
p_tty_sl_bd_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 26)

pöttyös labda

b_nd_k_szty_


----------



## Ametrin (2009 Augusztus 26)

bundakesztyű
_gy_n_s_ly


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 26)

egyensúly

sz_k_v_t_tt


----------



## LadyLiza (2009 Augusztus 26)

szakavatott
D_br_c_n


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 26)

Debrecen
v_l_gv_g_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 26)

világvége

b_jn_kcs_p_t


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 26)

bajnokcsapat
Sz_rm_b_s_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 26)

Szirmabesenyő

h_ngk_rty_


----------



## agi452 (2009 Augusztus 26)

hangkártya
s_r_z_tf_gg_s_g


----------



## orih (2009 Augusztus 27)

sorozatfüggőség

_v_d_p_d_g_g_s


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Augusztus 27)

óvodapedagógus

sz_mp_ll_sp_r_l


----------



## zabszi (2009 Augusztus 27)

szempillaspirál

s_v_ny_c_k_r


----------



## rajczym (2009 Augusztus 27)

savanyúcukor

m_g_sf_sz_lts_g


----------



## Tünci-tanítónéni (2009 Augusztus 27)

magasfeszültség


----------



## robokop (2009 Augusztus 27)

Nicole2003 írta:


> gőzölög
> 
> sz_n_z_


szinezo


----------



## Tünci-tanítónéni (2009 Augusztus 27)

repülőgép
h-v-ly-s


----------



## Tünci-tanítónéni (2009 Augusztus 27)

hüvelyes
p-lyh-s


----------



## Tünci-tanítónéni (2009 Augusztus 27)

repülőgép
p_n_l_


----------



## robokop (2009 Augusztus 27)

pelyhes


----------



## dantonka (2009 Augusztus 27)

s-b-zh-t


----------



## Lexaromeda (2009 Augusztus 27)

sebezhet
h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 27)

hihetetlen
f_lf_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 27)

hihetetlen

f_lf_gh_t_tl_n:55:


----------



## Lexaromeda (2009 Augusztus 27)

felfoghatatlan
k_ny_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 27)

könyörög

k_rh_t_l_m


----------



## kriszta67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

karhatalom

m_g_ng_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Karena (2009 Augusztus 27)

megengedhetetlen
ny_r_t_k_r_


----------



## kriszta67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

nyáritakaró

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## kriszta67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

nyáritakaró

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 27)

körömreszelő

l_mb_kb_b_


----------



## kriszta67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

lombikbébi

f_nym_s_l_p_p_r


----------



## Gaia74 (2009 Augusztus 27)

repülőgép
h_m_s


----------



## kriszta67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

hamus

v_ll_nyb_r_tv_


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 27)

villanyborotva
sz_g_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 27)

szigorít

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 28)

paradigma
_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Augusztus 28)

agykontroll
_ntell_g_nc__


----------



## bojszó (2009 Augusztus 28)

intelligencia
p_lm_f_


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Augusztus 28)

pálmafa
_szt_lyt_trs


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 28)

pálmafa

p_tr_l_ _ml_mp_


----------



## daniel0509 (2009 Augusztus 28)

Petróleumlámpa
_lm_f_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 28)

almafa

l_ck_r_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Augusztus 28)

léckerítés

v_dk_rt_


----------



## xico (2009 Augusztus 28)

vadkörte
gy_m_lcst_rt_


----------



## Tiffy (2009 Augusztus 28)

gyümölcstartó

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## orsicica (2009 Augusztus 28)

atomerőmű
p_dl_zs_n


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Augusztus 28)

padlizsán
m_zg_sf_rm_


----------



## düdüke (2009 Augusztus 28)

mozgásforma
t_n_vk_zd_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 28)

tanévkezdés
ny-r-t-b-r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 28)

nyáritábor
s_t_r_z_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 28)

sátorozás

cs-ll-gt-r-


----------



## monika0318 (2009 Augusztus 28)

csillagtúra
p-kn-k


----------



## manu2 (2009 Augusztus 28)

piknik
-g-nyt-l-n


----------



## Zerelda (2009 Augusztus 28)

igénytelen
h-m-p-p-k-


----------



## casey02 (2009 Augusztus 29)

hamupipőke

l_k_k_rz_t


----------



## zabszi (2009 Augusztus 29)

lakókörzet

_r_l__lv_s_


----------



## etuska (2009 Augusztus 29)

óraleolvasó
h-ngf-lsz-tt


----------



## zabszi (2009 Augusztus 29)

hangfalszett

m_g_sh_gy_


----------



## raketan0 (2009 Augusztus 29)

hangfalszett
m_lyny_m_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 29)

mélynyomó

l_lk__sm_r_t


----------



## Vrsziszke (2009 Augusztus 29)

lelkiismeret
_kv_r_szt_k_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Augusztus 29)

akvarisztika

sz-lv-l-kv-r


----------



## manu2 (2009 Augusztus 29)

szilvalekvár

-rt-z-t-s


----------



## .b. (2009 Augusztus 29)

írtózatos
k-cs-l-b


----------



## lénus24 (2009 Augusztus 29)

kacsaláb
t_r_sp_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Augusztus 29)

turuspite
m_k_sr_t_s:6:
:00:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 29)

mákosrétes

d--sp-sz-dl-


----------



## etuska (2009 Augusztus 29)

dióspuszedli
t-rh-ny-


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

tarhonya
-lm-nyf-rd-


----------



## etuska (2009 Augusztus 29)

élményfürdő
l-g-p-d-s


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

logopédus
-l-z-k-nys-g


----------



## etuska (2009 Augusztus 29)

előzékenység
d--b-t-k-s


----------



## Gaia74 (2009 Augusztus 29)

diabetikus
gy_gyt_rn_


----------



## Gaia74 (2009 Augusztus 29)

gyógytorna
sz_kr_ny


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

szekrény
f--sk-l-


----------



## Gaia74 (2009 Augusztus 29)

faiskola
n_vt_l_n


----------



## Xhunter (2009 Augusztus 29)

föiskola
r-gcs-l-


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

rágcsáló
-nn-pn-p


----------



## weirax (2009 Augusztus 29)

ünnepnap 
t_ _nd_


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

teendő
f-z-tb-x


----------



## etuska (2009 Augusztus 29)

füzetbox
r-ssz-st-


----------



## weirax (2009 Augusztus 29)

cseresznye
h_m_k_r_


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 29)

homokóra
gy_ngys_r


----------



## weirax (2009 Augusztus 29)

gyöngysor
_rd_kl_d_


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

rasszista
gyöngysor
érdeklődő
k-rd-j-l


----------



## weirax (2009 Augusztus 29)

kérdőjel
f_r_ _


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

fáraó
r-g-sz-t


----------



## weirax (2009 Augusztus 29)

ragasztó 
h_t_ _ny_g


----------



## mazsom (2009 Augusztus 30)

hatóanyag
f-st-l-


----------



## ttolnai (2009 Augusztus 30)

füstölő
l_bsz_g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 30)

lábszag

k__g_sz_t_


----------



## fkinga (2009 Augusztus 30)

kiegészítő

_lh_ll_


----------



## kkszsz (2009 Augusztus 30)

elhulló
h_t_tl_n


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 30)

hitetlen

psz_ch_l_g_s


----------



## sekeb1990 (2009 Augusztus 30)

kbob írta:


> hitetlen
> 
> psz_ch_l_g_s


 
pszichológus


----------



## Arpipsr (2009 Augusztus 30)

repülőgép
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Arpipsr (2009 Augusztus 30)

távirányító
r_d__t_r


----------



## orsicica (2009 Augusztus 30)

radiátor
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## solya04 (2009 Augusztus 30)

naplemente
m_z_ _m


----------



## Katelynn (2009 Augusztus 30)

múzeum
ny_r_m_ny_kc_ _


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Augusztus 31)

nyereményakció

k__tl_n


----------



## sarkica (2009 Augusztus 31)

katlan
s_l_k_zd_s


----------



## froid (2009 Augusztus 31)

sulikezdés
k_r_k_d_


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 31)

kirakodó

G_l_r__


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 31)

kerekedő

k_l_p_


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 31)

kirakodó
k_l_p_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Augusztus 31)

kbob írta:


> kirakodó
> 
> G_l_r__


 
Galéria

t_rh_ny_


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Augusztus 31)

tarhonya

f_rd_k_d


----------



## Winnetou (2009 Augusztus 31)

fürdőkád
_k_cf_


----------



## Kicsu (2009 Augusztus 31)

akácfa
m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 31)

madáretető
k_t_lt_nc


----------



## v_gucci (2009 Augusztus 31)

kötéltánc
v_ll_ny_szl_p


----------



## Eszti. (2009 Augusztus 31)

repülőgép .??
é_z_l_m


----------



## katka5 (2009 Augusztus 31)

érzelem
sz_r_l_m


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Augusztus 31)

szerelem
cs_ll_gh_j_


----------



## orsicica (2009 Szeptember 1)

csillaghajó
v_r_s_rt_


----------



## simon.balazs.bp (2009 Szeptember 1)

városírtó ?
vörösártó ?
véresőrtó ?
verésérte ?
városérte ?

de mondjuk legyen az első, ha már scifi-ben gondolkozunk

itt az újabb:

_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_t_tt_t_k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 1)

Erre sem kaptunk még választ:
v_ll_ny_szl_p = villanyoszlop

_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_t_tt_t_k = elképesztéstelenítettétek


h_l_sk_f_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 1)

halaskofa

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 1)

halaskofa
sz_rv_sg_mb_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 1)

szappanopera,
szarvasgomba

_k_d_lyv_rs_ny


----------



## sarkica (2009 Szeptember 1)

akadályverseny
l_p_r_ll_


----------



## monic23 (2009 Szeptember 1)

leporello

sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 1)

szeretetteljes

h_v_d_rz_r


----------



## Winnetou (2009 Szeptember 1)

hevederzár
k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## bandi760411 (2009 Szeptember 1)

keresztrejtvény
g_m_sz_b_


----------



## orsicica (2009 Szeptember 1)

gumiszoba
m_z_j_gy


----------



## Natura (2009 Szeptember 1)

mozijegy
t_stn_v_l_s


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Szeptember 2)

testnevelés
sz_nt_f_ld


----------



## Melody02 (2009 Szeptember 2)

szántóföld
l_bd_r_g_s


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Szeptember 2)

labdarúgás
-sk-l-t-sk-


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 2)

iskolatáska

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Szeptember 2)

mobiltelefon
sz-g-r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 2)

szigor

k_d_rk_


----------



## viildiko (2009 Szeptember 2)

Gabetto írta:


> szigor
> 
> k_d_rk_


 
kadarka
r_g_g_m_


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 2)

viildiko írta:


> kadarka
> r_g_g_m_


 
rágógumi

b_z_t_bl_


----------



## viildiko (2009 Szeptember 2)

Butterfly17 írta:


> rágógumi
> 
> b_z_t_bl_


 búzatábla
_r_ny_r_m


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 2)

aranyérem

k_csk_g_d_


----------



## Monogramm (2009 Szeptember 2)

kecskegida

k_p_t_l_zm_s


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 2)

Monogramm írta:


> kecskegida
> 
> k_p_t_l_zm_s


 

kapitalizmus

v_k_nd_k


----------



## Monogramm (2009 Szeptember 2)

vakondok

c_tr_m


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 2)

Monogramm írta:


> vakondok
> 
> c_tr_m


 

citrom

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## piciboci (2009 Szeptember 2)

levendula
_mb_r_s_g


----------



## Monogramm (2009 Szeptember 2)

emberiség

sz_m_t_l_s


----------



## piciboci (2009 Szeptember 2)

szemetelés
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Monogramm (2009 Szeptember 2)

karácsony

l_p_p_l


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 2)

Monogramm írta:


> karácsony
> 
> l_p_p_l


 

lepipál

f_ny__g


----------



## maccc (2009 Szeptember 2)

fenyőág

l_pk_sz_rny


----------



## csicsoka99 (2009 Szeptember 2)

lepkeszàrny
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 2)

csicsoka99 írta:


> lepkeszàrny
> b_b_k_cs_


babakocsi

n_mz_tk_z_


----------



## csicsoka99 (2009 Szeptember 2)

nemzetközi
k_ty_m_nh_ly


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 2)

kutyamenhely

k_cs_ny_h_s


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 2)

Gabetto írta:


> kutyamenhely
> 
> k_cs_ny_h_s


kocsonyahús

m-l-cp-rk-lt


----------



## somvirág (2009 Szeptember 2)

malacpörkölt

t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 2)

telefonkönyv

k_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## maccc (2009 Szeptember 2)

katalizátor

t_rm_sh_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 2)

terméshús

k_t_k_mb_


----------



## somvirág (2009 Szeptember 2)

katakomba 

t_rt_n_l_m


----------



## maccc (2009 Szeptember 2)

történelem

l_m_zgy_r


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 2)

történelem

z_n_l_j_tsz_


----------



## ildiko651125 (2009 Szeptember 2)

repülögép


----------



## ildiko651125 (2009 Szeptember 2)

pnrm


----------



## somvirág (2009 Szeptember 2)

zenelejátszó, lemezgyár, panoráma 

ny_lv_nt_rt_s


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 2)

nyilvántartás

f_tb_llp_ly_


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 2)

futbalpálya

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kaness (2009 Szeptember 2)

számítógép
e_l_m_ám_a


----------



## maccc (2009 Szeptember 2)

számítógép

g_pj_v_t_


----------



## solya04 (2009 Szeptember 2)

gépjavító
g_t_rt_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 3)

solya04 írta:


> gépjavító
> g_t_rt_k


gitártok

-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 3)

asztalterítő

b_lh_ny_k_rv


----------



## kaness (2009 Szeptember 3)

bolhanyakörv
é_t_l_m


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 3)

értelem

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 3)

billentyűzet

b_rk_p_rk_lt


----------



## seldon74 (2009 Szeptember 3)

birkapörkölt
s_v_ny_s_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 3)

savanyuság
cs_l_m_d_:00:


----------



## Pete_VIDI (2009 Szeptember 3)

csalamádé

r_sszcs_nt


----------



## AttilaAHun (2009 Szeptember 3)

Csalamádé
_ssz_f_gg_st_l_n


----------



## Pete_VIDI (2009 Szeptember 3)

összefüggéstelen

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## seldon74 (2009 Szeptember 3)

szókirakó
t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 3)

társasjáték

f_rr_sp_nt


----------



## gurulos (2009 Szeptember 3)

forráspont

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 3)

forráspont
_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 3)

gyermekláncfű
_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 3)

elvonókúra

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## Mamibocs (2009 Szeptember 3)

szappanopera
h_m__p_t__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 3)

homeopátia

k_rdny_l_


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 3)

kardnyelő

w_nch_st_r


----------



## csipi100 (2009 Szeptember 3)

winchester
m_rk_l_g_p


----------



## lajosmester (2009 Szeptember 3)

markológép

pr_gr_m_z_s


----------



## Karena (2009 Szeptember 3)

programozás

-szt-l-l-mp-


----------



## gcsilla (2009 Szeptember 3)

asztalilámpa

h-zt-t-


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 3)

háztető

_r_nyl_m_z


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 3)

aranylemez

b_t_t_szt_


----------



## somvirág (2009 Szeptember 3)

betűtészta

k_ncs_sl_d_


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 3)

kincsesláda
_d_tk_b_l


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 3)

adatkábel

l_gt_rn_sz


----------



## kisseva (2009 Szeptember 3)

légtornász
v_z_l_bd_


----------



## daomo (2009 Szeptember 3)

vizilabda
r_p_l_t_r


----------



## Gaia74 (2009 Szeptember 3)

repülőtér
k_puz_r


----------



## hajnika1983 (2009 Szeptember 3)

repülőgép
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## bojszó (2009 Szeptember 3)

mákostészta
l_gh_j_


----------



## eva99 (2009 Szeptember 3)

léghajó
b-k-s-s-k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 4)

bukósisak

h_v_d_rz_r


----------



## somvirág (2009 Szeptember 4)

hevederzár

t_llt_rt_


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 Szeptember 4)

tolltartó
f_szt_v_l


----------



## somvirág (2009 Szeptember 4)

fesztivál

f_ll_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 4)

fellépés

sz_n_n_m_


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 Szeptember 4)

szinoníma

_k_szt_f_


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

akasztófa
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 Szeptember 4)

mobiltelefon

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## seldon74 (2009 Szeptember 4)

számítógép
t_r_pj_r_


----------



## SaLa123 (2009 Szeptember 4)

terepjáró
b_sz_lg_t_


----------



## seldon74 (2009 Szeptember 4)

beszélgető
ny_k_t_k_rt


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 4)

nyakatekert

f_rm_ny_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 4)

furmányos

m_t_m_rf_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 4)

metamorfózis

szk_f_nd_r


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 4)

markológép
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 4)

szkafander
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 4)

tengeralattjáró

cs_cs_l_k


----------



## donvackor (2009 Szeptember 4)

csőcselék

f_jh_llg_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 4)

fejhallgató

t_rh_ny_sh_s


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

tarhonyáshús

_b_d_d_


----------



## melinda8001 (2009 Szeptember 4)

ebédidő

k_rt_k_mp_t


----------



## yaldi (2009 Szeptember 4)

körtekompót
v_l_a_y_á_z_o_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 4)

körtekompot
gy_m_lcsl_kv_r


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 4)

gyümölcslekvár

v-r-gv-s-rn-p


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 4)

virágvasárnap
h_mv_z_ sz_rd_:99:


----------



## Laura32 (2009 Szeptember 4)

hamvazószerda
v_l_sz_n_s_g_á_í_á_


----------



## herta (2009 Szeptember 4)

valószínűségszámítás
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## SzRichy (2009 Szeptember 4)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért

m_g_s_k


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Szeptember 4)

mágusok,magasak,megesik

-sz- n-pf-rd-l-


----------



## *Csillagvirág* (2009 Szeptember 4)

őszinapforduló

-sz-b-r-ck


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

őszibarack

f_ny_f_


----------



## csemeli (2009 Szeptember 4)

fenyőfa
-k-cm-z


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

akácméz
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## kolby (2009 Szeptember 4)

asvanyviz
p_pl_n_s


----------



## kolby (2009 Szeptember 4)

asvanyviz
_r_m


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

eperfagylalt
j_gv_r_g


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

kolby írta:


> asvanyviz
> _r_m


öröm
r_g_g_m_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

ragogumi
f_l__sl_g_s


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

felesleges
sz_p_k


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

szépek
_l_mm_n_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

alommano
_lk_l_m


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

schatz_mona írta:


> alommano
> _lk_l_m


alkalom

n_vm_s


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

lövés
v_dm_acs_k_


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

névmás
_b_h_l


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

agnesb írta:


> névmás
> _b_h_l


ebihal
v_dd_szn_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

vaddiszno
k_szt__


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

vaddisznő
r_p_t_rt_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

repatorta
m_gsz_ml_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

répatorta
d_g_tty_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

dugattyu
v_nd_r


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

megszámolhatatlan
dugattyú
k_r_kd_b


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

kerekdob
k_mb_jn


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

kombájn
k_lt_t_g_p


----------



## Keru (2009 Szeptember 4)

schatz_mona írta:


> kerekdob
> k_mb_jn




kombájn
d_k_m_nt_m


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

kombájn
b_z_m_z_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

buzamezo
gy_t_p_nt


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

Midiko írta:


> kombájn
> k_lt_t_g_p


 
keltetőgép

k_scs_b_


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

kiscsibe (aranyos)

_jj_l_l_mp_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

ejjelilampa
d_r_k_z_l_


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

darukezelő

h_j_n_sz_d


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 4)

hajónaszád

n_dk_nyh_


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

nádkunyhó
p_zsg_s_v_g


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

pezsgosuveg
_n_k_h_g


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

unokahug
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

palacsinta
k_l_mb_z_


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

külömböző
p_rn_cs_t_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

parnacsata
m_s_l_t


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

schatz_mona írta:


> parnacsata
> m_s_l_t


 meselét ?
mesélőt

n_pny_gt_


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

napnyugta
k_tt_ss_g


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

kettősség
h_m_kd_mb


----------



## schatz_mona (2009 Szeptember 4)

homokdomb
_d_m_t


----------



## agnesb (2009 Szeptember 4)

idomít
dr_m_d_r


----------



## atheba (2009 Szeptember 4)

dromedár
sz_b_t_szt_


----------



## fabris (2009 Szeptember 4)

szobatiszta
d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## Zsani177 (2009 Szeptember 4)

dezoxiribonukleinsav
psz_ch_t_r_p__


----------



## paprika115 (2009 Szeptember 5)

pszichoterápia

v_sk_l_p_s


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Szeptember 5)

vaskalapos

s_t_m_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 5)

sütemény
(épp most ettem meg egy oroszkrém kockát )

v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Szeptember 5)

villamharito

m-st-rs-g


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Szeptember 5)

mesterség

r__nk_rn_c__


----------



## Drageez (2009 Szeptember 5)

reinkarnáció
h_t_r_l_s v_ll_nyk_lyh_


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Szeptember 5)

hőtárolós villanykályha

b_bl__


----------



## Madry (2009 Szeptember 5)

Biblia
_gz_szt_nc__l_s


----------



## Eszti. (2009 Szeptember 5)

egzisztenciális.
k_rr_pc__


----------



## Madry (2009 Szeptember 5)

korrupció
_l_t_k_r_k_ss_g


----------



## takaba (2009 Szeptember 5)

előtakarékosság 
_r_ngy_l


----------



## Eszti. (2009 Szeptember 5)

őrangyal.
b_ld_gs_g


----------



## craftsman (2009 Szeptember 5)

őrangyal

b_zt_s_t_s_ _gyn_k


----------



## craftsman (2009 Szeptember 5)

boldogság

b_zt_s_t_s_ _gyn_k


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 5)

őrangyal
h_p_h_


----------



## Eszti. (2009 Szeptember 5)

hópihe
r_l_t_v_t_s


----------



## Evila (2009 Szeptember 5)

relativitás
zs_g_r_zs_g_r_d_s


----------



## hazisarkany70 (2009 Szeptember 6)

zsigerzsugorodás
_l_t_rz_s


----------



## nis (2009 Szeptember 6)

életérzés
p_p_r_s_r_k_ny


----------



## Böbike11 (2009 Szeptember 6)

papírsárkány
v sz k d s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 6)

veszekedés
k_b_k_l_s


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Szeptember 6)

kibekules

k_l_ndtur_


----------



## rencsi0808 (2009 Szeptember 6)

kalandtúra

sz_kr_ny


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Szeptember 6)

szekreny


_lm_spite


----------



## rencsi0808 (2009 Szeptember 6)

almáspite
b_rít_k


----------



## Karena (2009 Szeptember 6)

boríték
r-d--h-ll-m


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Szeptember 6)

boritek es radiohullam

g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 6)

gesztenyepüré

_t_z_t_sk_


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Szeptember 6)

utazotaska


T_b_t


----------



## eonflax (2009 Szeptember 6)

cafedelmar írta:


> utazotaska
> 
> 
> T_b_t



Tibet

p_tty_s


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Szeptember 6)

pottyos

r_d_rp_k


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 6)

pöttyös

_nc_kl_p_d__


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Szeptember 6)

enciklopedia

b_b_r


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 6)

bíbor
k_v__r


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2009 Szeptember 6)

kivár
g_l_g_ny_


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 6)

galagonya
_g_szs_g_gy


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 6)

egészségügy
_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 6)

elengedhetetlen
k_sz_n_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 6)

kaszinó ? köszönő?
b_b_rv_r_s


----------



## Strongbow (2009 Szeptember 6)

BÍBORVÖRÖS

b_r_g_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 6)

bőregér

_p_r_ttsz_nh_z


----------



## zonda (2009 Szeptember 6)

operettszínház

sz_kk_z_p_sk_l_


----------



## hszilvia (2009 Szeptember 6)

szakközépiskola

r_nd_r_k_d_m_ _


----------



## rainbow11 (2009 Szeptember 6)

rendőrakadémia
b_l_s_t_s_b_sz_t


----------



## Chewataykay (2009 Szeptember 6)

balesetisebészet
sz_kv_z


----------



## hszilvia (2009 Szeptember 6)

szikvíz

h_jt_v_d_sz_t


----------



## torpenyul (2009 Szeptember 6)

hajtóvadászat

s_k_t_b_a


----------



## Eszti. (2009 Szeptember 6)

sakktábla.
_lv_z_t_k


----------



## eeeeee (2009 Szeptember 6)

elvezetik

m_gf_lm_s_t


----------



## foraszilvi (2009 Szeptember 6)

megfilmesít

-ln-h-z-d-k


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 6)

elnehezedik

t_n_sz_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 6)

tenészütő
l_bd_j_t_k


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 7)

labdajáték
v_t_rl_sv_rs_ny


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 7)

vitorlásverseny

k_k_r_c_g_r_


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 7)

kukoricagóré

_r_ny_t_t_r_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 7)

irányitótorony
h_ll_mt_r_g_t


----------



## andre8109 (2009 Szeptember 7)

hullámtörőgát
k_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## kazsuk (2009 Szeptember 7)

andre8109 írta:


> hullámtörőgát
> k_r_kp_rt_r_


 kerékpártúra
k_s_k_ty


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 8)

kerékpártúra
__t_v_rs_ny


----------



## zolisea (2009 Szeptember 8)

futóverseny
v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Szeptember 8)

vilagitotorony

-szm-cs-r-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 8)

eszmecsere
__t_v_rs_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 8)

autóverseny
sch_m_ch_r


----------



## Laller000 (2009 Szeptember 8)

anlikar írta:


> autóverseny
> sch_m_ch_r



Schumacher


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 8)

szia, mi a feladvány? Volt, hogy én is elfelejtettem.


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 9)

Schumacher
v_l_gb_jn_k


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 9)

anlikar írta:


> Schumacher
> v_l_gb_jn_k


 

világbajnok

b_l_r_n_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 9)

balerina

p_szt_lyt_sk_


----------



## acura00 (2009 Szeptember 9)

pisztolytáska
k_r_K_ssz_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 9)

kerekesszék

h_ngt_mp_t_


----------



## ai61 (2009 Szeptember 9)

hangtompító

h_zz__ll_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 9)

hozzáállás

t_gb_sz_k_dt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 9)

tagbaszakadt
cs_v_rg_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Szeptember 9)

csavargó

k_r_g_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 9)

kéregető

ny_r_gt_t_


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Szeptember 9)

nyeregtető
s_v_gc_k_r


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Szeptember 9)

süvegcukor

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## szlala (2009 Szeptember 10)

távirányító

_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 10)

álmatlanság

cs_p_t_p_t_s


----------



## szlala (2009 Szeptember 10)

csapatépítés

s_g_rm_gh_jt_s


----------



## Babus08 (2009 Szeptember 10)

sugármeghajtás

k_r_l_b_


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Szeptember 10)

karalábé

h_jp_k_l_s


----------



## csicsi2 (2009 Szeptember 10)

elhízás
m-k-sr-t-s


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 10)

csicsi2 írta:


> elhízás
> m-k-sr-t-s


 
mákosrétes

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## Harbi (2009 Szeptember 10)

mákosguba


----------



## aquavitae (2009 Szeptember 10)

k_l_pt_rt_


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 10)

aquavitae írta:


> k_l_pt_rt_


 kalaptartó

f_gg_nyt_rt_


----------



## krisz750916 (2009 Szeptember 10)

függönytartó

V_g_ll_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 10)

Végállomás
_lr_p_l_s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Szeptember 10)

elrepülés ????

k_k_r_c_cs_h_j-b_b_


----------



## tothnemonika (2009 Szeptember 10)

kukoricacsuhéj-baba


----------



## tothnemonika (2009 Szeptember 10)

v_s_é_y_s_a_y_r


----------



## Mevi13 (2009 Szeptember 10)

veszélyeskanyar

cs_ll_gh_rc_s


----------



## k.laci (2009 Szeptember 10)

csillagharcos
m_a_as_g_ó


----------



## Brekksi (2009 Szeptember 11)

magasugró
r_g_f_tty


----------



## Maatkara (2009 Szeptember 11)

rigófütty
sz_m_t_g_p_sz_a_


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 11)

Maatkara írta:


> rigófütty
> sz_m_t_g_p_sz_a_


 
számítógépasztal

l_pr_d__t_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 11)

számitógépasztal
m_n_t_r


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 11)

anlikar írta:


> számitógépasztal
> m_n_t_r


monitor
sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## theokat (2009 Szeptember 11)

számológép
k_t_l_z_tts_g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Szeptember 11)

kötelezettség

n_d_r_g_


----------



## madrapur (2009 Szeptember 11)

nádirigó
d_n_v_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 11)

denevér

v_sp_r_p_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 11)

vasparipa

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## Redtype (2009 Szeptember 11)

repülőgép
p_p_rl_p


----------



## Elinath (2009 Szeptember 11)

papírlap
_l_f_ntcs_ntt_r_ny


----------



## NagyKeccs (2009 Szeptember 12)

elefántcsonttorony
_ll_z__


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 12)

illuzió
sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 12)

eredetiszerző "KOZEPUT"
vasparipa
sz_m_rl_tr_
szamárlétra
_gr_d_szk_


----------



## Kata34 (2009 Szeptember 12)

ugródeszka
n_pf_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 12)

napfény
t_l_h_ld


----------



## jkery (2009 Szeptember 12)

telihold
t_d_m_ny


----------



## BenjamiZ (2009 Szeptember 12)

tudomány
m_l_g_z_n_v_c_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Szeptember 12)

melegszendvics

k--ll-t-s- -ny-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 13)

kiállitási anyag
sz_v_t_ss_g_ h_t_r


----------



## zonda (2009 Szeptember 13)

szavatossági határ
_gz_szt_nc__


----------



## Stormin (2009 Szeptember 13)

egzisztencia
m_d_rd_l


----------



## samkati (2009 Szeptember 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> csavargó
> 
> ké_re_g_et_



-ml-ksz-k


----------



## ufucska (2009 Szeptember 13)

madárdal
_l_m_st_


----------



## Karcsyka (2009 Szeptember 13)

álomeste

m_gk_rg_lt


----------



## gcsilla (2009 Szeptember 13)

megkergült

sz_g_ld_s


----------



## Blanooo (2009 Szeptember 13)

száduldás
ny_mt_t_


----------



## Tuso (2009 Szeptember 13)

nyomtató
p_r_sp_pr_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 13)

pirospaprika

k_ny_rm_rzs_


----------



## jkery (2009 Szeptember 13)

kenyérmorzsa 
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## SGWills (2009 Szeptember 13)

távírányító

_r_m_lk_d_s


----------



## Kálmipapa (2009 Szeptember 13)

áremelkedés

f_kt_l_n_l


----------



## bildusz (2009 Szeptember 13)

féktelenül

f_nyk_pt_rt_


----------



## Kálmipapa (2009 Szeptember 13)

fényképtartó
m_lyl_pk_


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Szeptember 13)

fényképtarto

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## gcsilla (2009 Szeptember 13)

vasalódeszka

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Szeptember 13)

billentyűzet

_r_d_ _k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 14)

íródeák

b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## i1u5 (2009 Szeptember 14)

baracklekvár

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 14)

macskanyelv

d_n_k_v_cs


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 14)

kozeput írta:


> macskanyelv
> 
> d_n_k_v_cs


 
dunakavics

fr_nc__dr_zs_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 14)

franciadrazsé

t_s_r_k


----------



## bagira14 (2009 Szeptember 14)

tűsarok

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 14)

napraforgó

h_t_rsz_l


----------



## alizs (2009 Szeptember 14)

határszél
k_n_m_j_s


----------



## katalm (2009 Szeptember 14)

kenőmájas
_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## bagira14 (2009 Szeptember 14)

erdőkerülő

sz_ll_t_l_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 14)

szállítólevél

sk_z_fr_n


----------



## katalm (2009 Szeptember 14)

skizofrén
_szt_l_s


----------



## öölaps (2009 Szeptember 14)

asztalos

p_d_f_l


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

pedofil
t r ny


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 14)

öölaps írta:


> asztalos
> 
> p_d_f_l




pedofil


k_m_ll_t_ _


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

torony
t sk


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

táska
_r_ny


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

arany
_lb_tr_sz


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

albatrosz
_szt_l


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

asztal
m_m_z_


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

rafajna írta:


> asztal
> m_m_z_


mimoza
n_ps_g_r


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

rafajna írta:


> mimoza
> n_ps_g_r


napsugár
h_ldf_ny


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

holdfény
r_zs_


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

rózsa
k_gy_l_m


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

kegyelem
sz_lm_


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

szalma
sz_nt_l_n


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

szintelen
_p_l_


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

ápoló
_l_g_t


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

alagút
v_z_l_bd_


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

vizilabda
c_g_


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

cigi
gy_r_k


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

gyerek
_ngy_l


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

anyal
v_r_s


----------



## rafajna (2009 Szeptember 14)

város
k_pt_r


----------



## gcsilla (2009 Szeptember 14)

kaptár
r_p_l_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

repülőtér

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## sziszecs (2009 Szeptember 15)

matuzsálem
v_h_r


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 15)

sziszecs írta:


> matuzsálem
> v_h_r


 
vihar

n_ps_t_s


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

vihar
_bl_k


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

napsütés
l_k_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

lakat

l_f_r_k


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

lófarok
p_rk_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

parkoló

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## Esztike001 (2009 Szeptember 15)

csalamádé

cs_n_é_e_


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

csalamádé
p_ll_ng_


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

csendélet
p_ll_ng_


----------



## Esztike001 (2009 Szeptember 15)

pillangó

k_r_sz_h_z_t


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

kereszthuzat

l_p_kr_c


----------



## Esztike001 (2009 Szeptember 15)

lópokróc

k_t_l_ú_á_


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

kötélhúzás

b_b_zs_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

babazsúr

sz_nt_ltv_z


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

szenteltvíz

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

körömpörkölt

sz_rv_sg_mb_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

szarvasgomba

n_dr_gp_l_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

nadrágpelenka

s_g_rh_jt_s


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

sugárhajtás
sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

szekrénysor

m_nk_sn_dr_g


----------



## kiccsillag7 (2009 Szeptember 15)

munkásnadrág
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

munkásnadrág
k_v_f_z_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

feketelovas; kávéfőző

g_m_k_l_p_cs


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

gumikalapács
_jt_f_lf_


----------



## kiccsillag7 (2009 Szeptember 15)

ajtófélfa
_szt_l_n_pt_r


----------



## Brii (2009 Szeptember 15)

asztalinaptár
k_lt_zt_t_s


----------



## janojany (2009 Szeptember 15)

költöztetés


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

költöztetés

k_k_b_v_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

kukabúvár

gy_l_g_tk_l_h_ly


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

gyalogátkelőhely

v__l_nk_lcs


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

violinkulcs

sz_l_gp_rk_tt_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

szalagparketta

t_p_s__kn_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

taposóakna

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 15)

árnyékszék

b_d__jt_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 15)

bódéajtó (vagy budiajtóra gondoltál?  )

_lm_cs_tk_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 15)

almacsutka
:!:
sz_lm_k_z_l:..:


----------



## fictio (2009 Szeptember 15)

szalmakazal

e_jt_ _rny_


----------



## theokat (2009 Szeptember 15)

ejtőernyő
k_pk_r_t


----------



## BigMc (2009 Szeptember 15)

képkeret
_jt_t_k


----------



## zeux (2009 Szeptember 15)

ajtótok
t_p_s__kn_


----------



## BigMc (2009 Szeptember 15)

taposóakna
_l_m_zsn_


----------



## gabesz99 (2009 Szeptember 15)

alamizsna
k_f_j_z_s


----------



## BigMc (2009 Szeptember 15)

kifejezés
z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 15)

zeneszerző
k_p_szt_l_pk


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Szeptember 15)

káposztalepke
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## gabesz99 (2009 Szeptember 16)

távirányító
_rrsz_r_lt_v_l_t_


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

orrszőreltávolító
sz m t g p


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

számítógép
l mb rg n


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

lamborgini
mp t


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

empátia
ny lv n ss g


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

nyilvánosság
t rt n l m


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

történelem
c v l z c


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

civilizáció
v l gr nd


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

világrend
t rs d l m


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

társadalom
v ll mgy r s


----------



## Timi7508 (2009 Szeptember 16)

villámgyors
t r k p


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 16)

térkép

sz_b_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 16)

szabadalom
f_jf_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 16)

fejfájás

r_t_st_szt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 16)

rétestészta
m_k_sn_dl_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 16)

mákosnudli

p_rk_ltk_v_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 16)

pörköltkávé?
l_kv_r_sb_kt_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 16)

Jó!!
lekvárosbukta

t_rp__ll_m


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 16)

törpeállam

dr_g_r_ _


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 16)

drogéria

_z_rk_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 16)

azurkék
_b_ly_k_k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 16)

ibolyakék

m_b_t_r_szt_l_s


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 16)

civilizáció
r m t r p


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 16)

Az előző üzim törölve, bocsánat, elmentett linkre válaszoltam és már réges rég előrébb vagytok! Sorry

műbutorasztalos
_r_m_t_r_p__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 16)

Zs1965 írta:


> Az előző üzim törölve, bocsánat, elmentett linkre válaszoltam és már réges rég előrébb vagytok! Sorry
> 
> műbutorasztalos
> _r_m_t_r_p__


 
aromaterápia

v_s_rt_r


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 16)

vásártér

h_riz_nt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 16)

horizont

k_m_lyz_n_


----------



## pancsina (2009 Szeptember 16)

komolyzene
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## smirita (2009 Szeptember 16)

karikatúra
l_bt_rl_


----------



## killmaster (2009 Szeptember 16)

Megfejtés: lábtörlő
p_rt_t_r_


----------



## antibé69 (2009 Szeptember 16)

smirita írta:


> karikatúra
> l_bt_rl_


 lábtörlő

_d___t_z_s


----------



## killmaster (2009 Szeptember 16)

Időutazás

Feladványom: p_rt_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 17)

partitúra

r_g_d_z_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

ragadozó

h_ll_k_sz_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 17)

hallókészülék

p_dl_g_z


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

padlógáz

h_jh_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 17)

hajháló

m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

merevlemez

p_kl_p_t


----------



## blythe (2009 Szeptember 17)

péklapát

ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_ m_llf_kv_nc


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

nyaktekerészetimellfekvenc

b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## blythe (2009 Szeptember 17)

balzsamecet

m_gm_s_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

megmásíthatatlan

v_r_zsl_ _n_s


----------



## blythe (2009 Szeptember 17)

varázslóinas

b_d_gl_m_z


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

bádoglemez

sz_lm_b_b


----------



## blythe (2009 Szeptember 17)

szalmabáb

_tt_r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

úttörő

v_zny_l_


----------



## blythe (2009 Szeptember 17)

víznyelő

t_rb_n_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

turbina

b_rl_tt_k


----------



## Morcipok (2009 Szeptember 17)

bérlettok

k_r_kp_rt_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 17)

kerékpártartó

_v_p_lc_k_


----------



## perika (2009 Szeptember 17)

evőpálcika

t_l_f_nk_gyl_


----------



## sznenagyi (2009 Szeptember 17)

telefonkagyló

p_nc_lsz_kr_ny


----------



## tnaz (2009 Szeptember 17)

páncélszekrény

sz_g_ly_l_m


----------



## perika (2009 Szeptember 17)

szegélyelem

t_llk_p_k


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 17)

perika írta:


> szegélyelem
> 
> t_llk_p_k


 
tollkupak

t_nt_p_tr_n


----------



## tnaz (2009 Szeptember 17)

tintapatron

b_lyg_v_r_s


----------



## fanyar (2009 Szeptember 17)

bolygóváros
l-p-s-l-m (nem lepisálom)


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

lapos elem

b_rk_p_szt_r


----------



## tnaz (2009 Szeptember 17)

birkapásztor

r_b_zl_b_k_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 17)

ribizlibokor

l_k_t_sm_h_ly


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 17)

lakatosműhely

v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 18)

villámháritó
m_g_sf_sz_lts_g


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Szeptember 18)

magasfeszültség

t_r_mtm_ny


----------



## Grob (2009 Szeptember 18)

teremtmény

b_z_v_r_g


----------



## tnaz (2009 Szeptember 18)

búzavirág

p_p_rt_mb


----------



## kiscsillag2 (2009 Szeptember 18)

papírtömb

ny_r_gk_p_


----------



## ktunde26 (2009 Szeptember 18)

nyeregkapa
k_pr_g_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 18)

képregény
k_lt_m_ny


----------



## zsepi65 (2009 Szeptember 18)

költemény
p_rg_n_j


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 18)

költemény
dr_m_ _r_


----------



## zsepi65 (2009 Szeptember 18)

drámaíró
l_c_tr_m


----------



## ktunde26 (2009 Szeptember 18)

lócitrom

_r_d_l_m


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 18)

irodalom
_ _t_m_t_


----------



## ar0mo (2009 Szeptember 19)

automata
k_t_t_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Szeptember 19)

kutató

-ll-m-gy-sz


----------



## Marya-mia (2009 Szeptember 19)

repülőgép
sz_h_r_


----------



## Marya-mia (2009 Szeptember 19)

államügyész
kl_n_k_


----------



## Napuka (2009 Szeptember 19)

K_m_nc_p_d_k_

Vissza: akdapecnemek


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Szeptember 19)

kemencepadoka

-kt-k-k-c


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 19)

aktakukac
t_sztv_s_ll_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 19)

tisztviselő

_v_ggy_p_t


----------



## maci mama (2009 Szeptember 19)

üveggyapot

k_scs_k_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 19)

kiscsikó
f_k_t_l_


----------



## maci mama (2009 Szeptember 19)

feketeló

h_p_h_


----------



## jnagy (2009 Szeptember 19)

hópihe
kl_v__t_r_


----------



## maci mama (2009 Szeptember 19)

klaviatúra

m_s_g_p


----------



## Sylvio (2009 Szeptember 19)

mosógép _ll_l_mp_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 19)

állólámpa
k_r_k_t_r_st_


----------



## pancsina (2009 Szeptember 19)

karikatúrista
h_j_p_dl_


----------



## kiscsillag2 (2009 Szeptember 19)

hajópadló

m_csk_gy_k_r


----------



## naden (2009 Szeptember 19)

macskagyökér

k_k_t_k_t_l


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 19)

kikötőkötél

c_r_z_


----------



## BAnita83 (2009 Szeptember 19)

ceruza
_nd__n


----------



## kissocsi (2009 Szeptember 19)

indián
_sk_l_


----------



## krizsanygy (2009 Szeptember 19)

iskola
n_h_z


----------



## Irisz5 (2009 Szeptember 19)

krizsanygy írta:


> iskola
> n_h_z


nehéz

k sk n f l e gyh z


----------



## Irisz5 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Irisz5 írta:


> nehéz
> 
> k sk n f l e gyh z


 Kiskunfélegyháza
L k t l k


----------



## BAnita83 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Lakitelek
h_jcs_v_r_


----------



## csorikex (2009 Szeptember 19)

hajócsavar
_s_rny_


----------



## BAnita83 (2009 Szeptember 19)

A megfejtés a hajcsavaró lett volna, de ez is nagyon jó kedves csorikex. 

esernyő
m_n_t_r


----------



## kiscsillag2 (2009 Szeptember 19)

monitor

_l_z_kl_p (könyvvel kapcsolatos)


----------



## BAnita83 (2009 Szeptember 19)

előzéklap?
f_nym_s_l_p_p_r


----------



## teditke (2009 Szeptember 19)

fénymásolópapír

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## 12oroszlan (2009 Szeptember 19)

teditke írta:


> fénymásolópapír
> 
> k_m_nys_pr_


kéményseprő

v_z_sp_h_r


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 20)

vizespohár

k_nyh_r_h_


----------



## kutjus (2009 Szeptember 20)

konyharuha
m_s_m_nd_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 20)

mesemondó
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 20)

kerekeskút

_r_t_z_s (naprendszer)


----------



## spdf (2009 Szeptember 20)

űrutazás

m_rg_r_t_


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

margaréta
sz_r_t


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

szorít
s jt s


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

sajtos
k_ny_r


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

kenyér
v d j t k k


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

vad játékok Talált ???
sz_r_ncs_


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

videójátékok 
szerencsi
h_l_st_


----------



## spdf (2009 Szeptember 20)

szerencse

ez nehéz lesz, remélem kitaláljátok: 

b_b_r k_sv_r_g (egy gyógynövény, a kamillához hasonlít)


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 20)

szerencse
sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 20)

bibor kisvirág?
p_ps_jt


----------



## spdf (2009 Szeptember 20)

papsajt
k_rr_z__

(amúgy kasvirág, de végül is amíg nem nagy addig kicsi


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

kerrozo
D_n_k h_jn_l_


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

dínókhajnala
_p_rf_


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

eperfa
k_k_ny


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

kökény
d_b_k_cka


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

kökény
p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

piskótatekercs
h_v_r_g


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

hóvirág
p_lyk_k_k_s


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

Dobókocka , hóvirág
k_l_p_cs

Segítene valaki hogy hogyan kell megnézni, vagy letölteni képet , zenét (mp3).
Nekem sehogy sem sikerül.
Segítsetek !!!!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 20)

hóvirág
_r_ny_s_


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

pulykakakas, kalapács
k_ty_h_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 20)

k_l_p_cs
b_lt_


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

kalapács, bolti, aranyeső
k_v_f_z_


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

kalapács
bolti
s_g_ts_g !!!

Segítene valaki hogy hogyan kell megnézni, vagy letölteni képet , zenét (mp3).
Nekem sehogy sem sikerül.
Segítsetek !!!!


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Szeptember 20)

segítség
k_p_f_ (sporthoz kapcsolódó)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 20)

Tassiné Betti írta:


> kalapács
> bolti
> s_g_ts_g !!!
> 
> ...


segítség

b-ld-gt-l-ns-g


----------



## spdf (2009 Szeptember 20)

boldogtalanság

k_ny_rsz_l_t_l_


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

kapufa, boldogtalanság
h_sl_v_s

Sajna nem tudom, csak azt h ha új vagy, akkor 20 hozzászólás és a regisztrációtól számított 48 óra kell ahhoz, h letölthess. Ha minden igaz...


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

boldogtalanság
_z_r_gy_jsz_k_


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

B.U. írta:


> segítség
> 
> b-ld-gt-l-ns-g


 boldogtalanság 
_gy_tt 

Te nem tudnál nekem segíteni ???


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

kenyérszeletelő
k_sb_b_


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

ezeregyéjszaka, együtt
p_r_h_gym_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 20)

fgizi írta:


> ezeregyéjszaka
> p_r_h_gym_


póréhagyma

s-rg-r-p-


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

B.U. írta:


> póréhagyma
> 
> s-rg-r-p-


sárgarépa
_ _t_b_sz


----------



## Tassiné Betti (2009 Szeptember 20)

fgizi írta:


> kapufa, boldogtalanság
> h_sl_v_s
> 
> Sajna nem tudom, csak azt h ha új vagy, akkor 20 hozzászólás és a regisztrációtól számított 48 óra kell ahhoz, h letölthess. Ha minden igaz...


 
Ezt én is tudom , de sehogy sem tudok képeket, vagy zenét megnézni.
Amúgy köszi , hogy segíteni probáltál. :--:

húsleves
P_rk_lt


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

pörkölt
g_ly_s

 sajnálom, h nem, lettünk okosabbak


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

gulyás
l_kv_r_sd_r_ly_


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

lekvárosderelye
h_zsz_m


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

házszám 
_bl_k


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

ablak
k_sk_ty_


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

kiskutya
v_jkr_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 20)

fgizi írta:


> kiskutya
> v_jkr_m


vajkrém

zs-r-sk-ny-r


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

vajkrém
s_sp_r_c


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

zsíroskenyér
t_kf_z_l_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 20)

sósperec

p-tt-g-t-ttk-k-r-c-


----------



## zkatinka (2009 Szeptember 20)

pattogatottkukorica
k_scs_rk_sz_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 20)

kiscserkészek

l-p-ssz-ml-l-g-p


----------



## kiscsillag2 (2009 Szeptember 20)

lépésszámlálógép
_g_r_l_t_t


----------



## spdf (2009 Szeptember 20)

egéralátét

_rrny_r_g


----------



## Ildo25 (2009 Szeptember 20)

egéralátét


----------



## Ildo25 (2009 Szeptember 20)

orrnyereg


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

orrnyereg,tökfőzelék
f_k_t_c_b_g_r(bólogató)


----------



## mgiga61 (2009 Szeptember 20)

katicabogár
v_s_p_n_t


----------



## fgizi (2009 Szeptember 20)

passz,csak a vaspánt jut eszembe, de akkor hiányzik vmi


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 21)

katicabogár
r__kc__


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 21)

reakció

_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 21)

utaskísérő

sp_rt_l_


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 21)

sportoló
_k_d_lyv_rs_ny


----------



## kuntakinte (2009 Szeptember 21)

k_r_i_r_k_o_


----------



## kuntakinte (2009 Szeptember 21)

tárgy
_á_p_


----------



## kuntakinte (2009 Szeptember 21)

tárgy
a_a_l_p


----------



## kuntakinte (2009 Szeptember 21)

tárgy
K_P_


----------



## bcsaby (2009 Szeptember 21)

Kapa
f_nt_s


----------



## zvizda (2009 Szeptember 21)

fontos

_hs_g


----------



## MannaK (2009 Szeptember 22)

éhség
_n_sm_r_t


----------



## kvlaco (2009 Szeptember 22)

önismeret
m_g_d_tt


----------



## gubedi (2009 Szeptember 22)

megadott

_nt_b__t_k_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

antibiotikum
l_nk_d_tl_n_l


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

lankadatlanul
k_dv_zm_ny_s


----------



## katibox (2009 Szeptember 22)

kedvezményes
m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## Bastet (2009 Szeptember 22)

madárfészek

k_ng_r_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

kenguru
_rd_k_s


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

érdekes
f_l_m_l_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

felemelő
l_h_t_s_g


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

lehetőség
ny_lc_p_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

nyúlcipő
v_ll_nysz_ml_


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

villanyszámla
t_rt_n_t


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

történet
l_x_sh_j_


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

luxushajó
t_d_sp_l_n_t_


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

luxushajó
Bocs, javítok:
t_d_sp_l_nt_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

tudóspalánta
-ng-tl-nk-zv-t-t


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

ingatlanközvetítő
l_gk_rz_s


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

légkörzés
-nsz-m-n-t-r


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

inszeminátor
t__sk_nn_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

teáskanna
v_rny_m_scs_kk_nt_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

vérnyomáscsökkentő
-s-rny-t-rt-


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

esernyőtartó
k_l_szt_r_n


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

koleszterin
d_szd_b_z


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

koleszterin
b-c-kl-v-rs-ny


----------



## bagik (2009 Szeptember 22)

bicikliverseny
sz_m_v_g


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

bicikliverseny
h_r_szk_p


----------



## telekia (2009 Szeptember 22)

h_r_szk_p[/quote]
horoszkóp

sz_m_t_s_k_k_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

díszdoboz
d-nny-m-g


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

szemüveg
p-r-d-cs-mp-l-nt-


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

dinnyemag
b_zt_ns_g


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

biztonság
v-z-rm-sz-j


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

vezérműszíj
t_ng_lyk_pcs_l_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

tengelykapcsoló
t-rzsv-s-rl-


----------



## Claire111 (2009 Szeptember 22)

törzsvásárló
k-p-t-l-f-n


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

kaputelefon
t_jb_gr_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

törzsvezérlő
f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

tejbegriz
_z_str_k_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

felbecsülhetetlen
l-pk-sz-rny


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

ezüstróka
v-s-l-d-szk-


----------



## Maatkara (2009 Szeptember 22)

lepkeszárny
h_s_é_i _o_á_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

lepkeszárny 
_lt_k_sz_l_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

vasalódeszka
h_l_t_r_m


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

hálóterem
p-tr-l--ml-mp-


----------



## monica94 (2009 Szeptember 22)

petróleumlámpa
cs_r_p_sv_r_g


----------



## Claire111 (2009 Szeptember 22)

petróleumlámpa
p-p-rt-r-lk-z


----------



## Claire111 (2009 Szeptember 22)

cserepesvirág
m-tr-cr-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

papirtörölköző?
_tk_r_l_


----------



## brmariann (2009 Szeptember 22)

repülőgép

k_r_pl_


----------



## brmariann (2009 Szeptember 22)

ahhhh.... hülyeséget írtam, bocs.... még nagggyon kezdő vagyok


----------



## brmariann (2009 Szeptember 22)

átkaroló

k_r_pl_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

kereplőh
h-sl-v-sk-ck-


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

kereplő
húsleveskocka
m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

májpástétom
ny-mt-t-p-tr-n


----------



## Claire111 (2009 Szeptember 22)

nyomtatópatron
b-ny-sz-l-mp


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

nyomtatópatron
f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

bányászlámpa?l
l-ng-scs-ll-p-t-


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

felbecsülhetetlen
h-v-d-rz-r


----------



## rilnen (2009 Szeptember 22)

lengéscsillapító
h-v-d-rz-r


----------



## kecsap (2009 Szeptember 22)

hevederzár
tr_kt_r


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

traktor
-s-m-nyn-pt-r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 22)

eseménynaptár
_p_r__n_k_s


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

operaénekes
-rnyj-t-k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 22)

árnyjáték

n_p_ll_nz_


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 22)

napellenző
r-pl-bd-p-ly-


----------



## Era5552 (2009 Szeptember 22)

röplabdapálya
k_b_r_


----------



## bubantne (2009 Szeptember 22)

kabaré
p_ng_


----------



## Era5552 (2009 Szeptember 22)

penge


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

bubantne írta:


> kabaré
> p_ng_


 
pengő

sz_k_d_k


----------



## bubantne (2009 Szeptember 22)

szakadék
k_ncs_sl_d_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

kincsesláda

cs_cs_m_m_rl_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Szeptember 22)

csecsemőmérleg

s_lycs_kk_n_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

súlycsökkenés

p_r_szt_dv_r


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Szeptember 22)

parasztudvar

b_k_v_ _d_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

bikaviadal

_nfl__nz_v_r_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Szeptember 22)

influenzavárás

j_rv_ny


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Szeptember 22)

járvány

_nj_kc__


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

injekció

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## bubantne (2009 Szeptember 22)

bárányfelhő
k_k_r_c_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

kukorica

cs_r_szny_f_


----------



## bubantne (2009 Szeptember 22)

cseresznyefa

l_b_k_k_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

libikóka

f_sz_nt


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 22)

faszent

f_lk_gyl_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

fülkagyló

sz_kzs_rg_n


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

szakzsargon

p_rb_sz_d


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

párbeszéd

h_l_nc


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

hólánc

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

paradigma

p_r_l_l_gr_mm_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

paralelogramma

t_rh_l_


----------



## bubantne (2009 Szeptember 22)

terhelő
p_n_l_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

térháló

cs_nk_g_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

csonkagúla, póniló

t_rh_ny_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

Bocsi, lassú voltam!

Amúgy póniló!


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

tarhonya

m_csk_sz_m


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

macskaszem

p_rk_ltk_v_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

pörköltkávé

t_rdn_dr_g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

térdnadrág

h_sh_jt_


----------



## bubantne (2009 Szeptember 22)

hashajtó
_r_szl_n


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

hashajtó

t_r_lv_l_szt_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

oroszlán

v_sm_csk_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

térelválasztó, vasmacska

b_b_n_t


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

babonát?

d_pl_m__szt_


----------



## timea51 (2009 Szeptember 22)

diplomaosztó

k_m_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

luvlee írta:


> babonát?
> 
> d_pl_m__szt_


búbánat az igazi

kamara

sz_l_g_v_t_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

bocsi a búbánatért, nem jutott eszembe más... 

szalagavató

d_szt_v_r_t


----------



## *alice* (2009 Szeptember 22)

dísztávirat

k_nk_r_nc__


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

konkurencia

t_nc_kt_t_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

táncoktató

b_v_lyb_r


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

bivalybőr

t_kn_sb_k_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 22)

teknősbéka

b_rg_ny_sz_r_m


----------



## *alice* (2009 Szeptember 22)

burgonyaszirom

t_b_rz_s


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

burgonyaszirom

k_csk_r_ng_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

kacskaringó
k__l_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

koala

k_cs_zs_r


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

kacsazsír

p_rk_pcs_l_t


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

párkapcsolat

_ny_kn_pj_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

anyáknapja

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

töltöttkáposzta

v_d__m_gn_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

videomagnó

v_z_p_p_


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 22)

vízipipa
_jr__l_szt_s


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Szeptember 22)

újraélesztés
_br_nd_z_s


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

újraélesztés

f_jb_cc_nt__z_m


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

ábrándozás

l_t_rt_zt_t_s


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 22)

letartóztatás
gy_rs_r_s


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

gyorsírás
f_t__lb_m


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

fotoalbum

r_zs_kv_rc


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 22)

rózsakvarc

r_zs_l_g_s


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 22)

rózsalugas
k_nyh_sz_kr_ny


----------



## Nana09 (2009 Szeptember 22)

konyhaszekrény
t_l_f_nf_lk_


----------



## Ediliv (2009 Szeptember 22)

telefonfülke
r_h_sz_r_t_


----------



## Nana09 (2009 Szeptember 22)

ruhaszárító
zs_bl_mp_


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Szeptember 22)

telefonfülke
k_k_s__t_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

fotóalbum

r_zs_kv_rc


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 22)

zseblámpa
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

zseblámpa

b_z_l_m


----------



## Nana09 (2009 Szeptember 22)

rózsakvarc
m_d_rp_k


----------



## Midiko (2009 Szeptember 22)

Nana09 írta:


> rózsakvarc
> m_d_rp_k


madárpók

c_r_z_h_gy_z_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 22)

ceruzahegyező

_kt_k_k_c


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 22)

aktakukac

b_mb_szr_l_


----------



## Ameri (2009 Szeptember 22)

bambuszroló

v_nt_ll_t_r


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 23)

ventillátor

d_h_nyz_k


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 23)

dohányzik

p_r_f_n_m_n


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 23)

parafenomén
k-pz-tt-rs-t-s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 23)

képzettársítás

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## legolas2009 (2009 Szeptember 23)

repülőgép
k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## legolas2009 (2009 Szeptember 23)

kosárlabda
h_m_t_rt_


----------



## legolas2009 (2009 Szeptember 23)

hamutartó
h_ngf_l


----------



## legolas2009 (2009 Szeptember 23)

hangfal
m_n_t_r


----------



## legolas2009 (2009 Szeptember 23)

monitor
l_mp_


----------



## rilnen (2009 Szeptember 23)

lámpa
j_t_k


----------



## Martella (2009 Szeptember 23)

kenyérpirító
s-r-kcs-sz-l-


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 23)

sarokcsiszoló

k_csk_s_jt


----------



## eszil (2009 Szeptember 23)

repülőgép
cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## eszil (2009 Szeptember 23)

kecskesajt
cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 23)

csomagolópapír

v_n_l__s_d_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Szeptember 23)

vaníliasodó

m_t_


----------



## rilnen (2009 Szeptember 23)

műtő
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 23)

fénymásoló

p_dl_sf_lj_r_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 23)

padlásfeljáró
_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 23)

apróhirdetés

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## Mariannocska (2009 Szeptember 23)

repülőgép
_m-r-k-


----------



## cica70 (2009 Szeptember 23)

Amerika
s-t-m-ny


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Szeptember 23)

sütemény

f-ll-gv-r-s


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 23)

fellegváros

h_lysz_n_l_k


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 23)

helyszínelők
_r_g_ssz_ny


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 24)

öregasszony

sz_ps_gt_p_sz


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 24)

szépségtapasz

_r_kn_pt_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 24)

öröknaptár

b_rn_m_sz_t


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 24)

barnamoszat

f_l__r_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 24)

falióra

sz_k_rr_d


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 24)

szekérrúd

v_t_m_ny_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 24)

veteményes

_szf_lt


----------



## luvlee (2009 Szeptember 24)

aszfalt

t_k_rk_p


----------



## Macogo (2009 Szeptember 24)

tükörkép
l-l-k-t-k-r


----------



## Era5552 (2009 Szeptember 24)

lélektükör


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 24)

Hát feladványt nem kaptunk. 
Akkor legyen ez:

cs_m_g_k_r_j


----------



## vaniliashake (2009 Szeptember 24)

csemegekaraj
á_n_m_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 25)

Gabetto írta:


> Hát feladványt nem kaptunk.
> Akkor legyen ez:
> 
> cs_m_g_k_r_j


 
csemegekaraj

z_csk_s
t_j


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 25)

zacskós tej

_m_r_k_n_r


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 25)

amerikáner

p_p_rsz_lv_t_


----------



## jakussz (2009 Szeptember 25)

papírszalvéta

zs_rkr_t_


----------



## bookmaniac (2009 Szeptember 25)

zsírkréta
sz_b_fe_ny_


----------



## antibé69 (2009 Szeptember 26)

bookmaniac írta:


> zsírkréta
> sz_b_fe_ny_


 szobafenyő

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## Szergej1978 (2009 Szeptember 26)

makrancos
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## feher-farkas (2009 Szeptember 26)

asztalitenisz

r_ _nk_rn_c_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Szeptember 26)

reinkarnáció

_._r_


----------



## SZORÁER (2009 Szeptember 26)

repülőgép
v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Szeptember 26)

virágcserép
z_ng_r_h_ng_l_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 26)

zongorahangoló

k_m_l__n


----------



## greta93 (2009 Szeptember 26)

*-*

kaméleon
f_c_md_l


----------



## kutjus (2009 Szeptember 27)

főcímdal
l_l_kv_szt_


----------



## cortez34 (2009 Szeptember 27)

lélekvesztő
k_d_e_c_i_


----------



## filoemese (2009 Szeptember 27)

repülőgép
t_k_r_l_nt


----------



## farasro (2009 Szeptember 27)

Most maganhangzot vagy massalhangzot keressek???




cortez34 írta:


> lélekvesztő
> k_d_e_c_i_


----------



## farasro (2009 Szeptember 27)

tekerolant
k_ _ng_d_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 27)

farasro írta:


> tekerolant
> k_ _ng_d_k


kiengedik

f-gm-s-p-h-r


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 27)

fogmosópohár

f_rm_rn_dr_g


----------



## gittacska (2009 Szeptember 27)

kiengedek
_tb_ _g_z_t_s


----------



## gittacska (2009 Szeptember 27)

Bocsi ,nem jót fejtettem meg

farmernadrág
_tb_ _g_z_t_s


----------



## maci mama (2009 Szeptember 27)

útbaigazítás

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## Atoll (2009 Szeptember 27)

mosogatógép
_szt_rg_p_d


----------



## gittacska (2009 Szeptember 27)

esztergapad
v_zp_rm_t_z_s


----------



## gis (2009 Szeptember 27)

vízpermetezés
t_v_n_z_s


----------



## Atoll (2009 Szeptember 27)

tévénézés
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## Dzsiem (2009 Szeptember 27)

kelkáposzta

_dv_zl_t


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 27)

üdvözlet

r_jtv_nyf_jt_s


----------



## Fevi (2009 Szeptember 27)

rejtvényfejtés

f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## zizi40 (2009 Szeptember 27)

földrengés
m_g_oc_át_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 28)

megbocsátás

k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## samantanya (2009 Szeptember 28)

karikasostor

k.rm.nf.nt


----------



## jnagy (2009 Szeptember 28)

körmönfont

t_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Macogo (2009 Szeptember 28)

tűrhetetlen

m-g-l-z-


----------



## jnagy (2009 Szeptember 28)

megelőző

f_l_d_k_ny


----------



## Macogo (2009 Szeptember 28)

feledékeny

f-l-sm-ck-


----------



## jnagy (2009 Szeptember 28)

fülesmackó

k_r_k_rd_


----------



## kvecalkoatl (2009 Szeptember 28)

fülesmackó
t_h_t_s


----------



## Kjetil (2009 Szeptember 28)

kerekerdő
_l_jsz_r_


----------



## jnagy (2009 Szeptember 28)

olajszűrő
tehetős

f_l_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 28)

felejthetetlen

f_nt_szt_k_s


----------



## Cudar (2009 Szeptember 28)

fantasztikus
r_tt_n_t_s


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 28)

rettenetes

k_z_pp_nt


----------



## jnagy (2009 Szeptember 28)

középpont

r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## blonaph (2009 Szeptember 28)

rettenthetetlen
k_l_n_s_g


----------



## nagymokus (2009 Szeptember 28)

különbség
v_r_z_l_t


----------



## muga77 (2009 Szeptember 28)

varázslat
g_m_l_b_a


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 28)

gumilabda

h_j_p_l_s


----------



## Neliah (2009 Szeptember 28)

hajápolás

h_d_o_é_


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Szeptember 28)

hidrogén
t_stp_rm_t


----------



## Neliah (2009 Szeptember 28)

testpermet

m_s_e_f_d_á_z


----------



## Szarvy (2009 Szeptember 28)

mesterfodrász

a_t_b_l_n_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 29)

mesterfodrász
r_k_nstr__l


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Szeptember 29)

rekonstruál


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Szeptember 29)

t_b_l_t_r


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 29)

tabulátor

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## meriko (2009 Szeptember 29)

cséphadaró

h_sl_v_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 29)

húsleves

b_jt_rj_n


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Szeptember 29)

kerekerdő
h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Szeptember 29)

bobe.c írta:


> kerekerdő
> h_jsz_r_t_


 
hajszárító

b_c_cs_k_


----------



## galuska (2009 Szeptember 29)

bocicsoki
m_j_mp_r_d_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 29)

majomparádé
s_r_l_k_f_


----------



## galuska (2009 Szeptember 29)

Gabetto írta:


> húsleves
> 
> b_jt_rj_n



bojtorján
k_k_kkf_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 29)

kakukkfú
k_ts_gb__s_s


----------



## galuska (2009 Szeptember 29)

kétségbeesés
sz_d_l_m


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 29)

szidalom 

p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 29)

parafadugó

l_tt_s_rs_l_s


----------



## kyra51 (2009 Szeptember 29)

lottósorsolás
--t-p-ly-r-nd-rs-g


----------



## header55 (2009 Szeptember 29)

autópályarendőrség
k_zl_k_d_sm_t__r_l_g__


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Szeptember 29)

kozlekedesmeteorogia

-pr-n-p


----------



## header55 (2009 Szeptember 29)

aprónép
_r_ndsz_rl__r__d_tb_z_s_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 30)

rendszerleíró adatbázis

b_rl_ngk_t_t_


----------



## Tonyus (2009 Szeptember 30)

barlangkutato
g_pj_rm_ve_et_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 30)

gépjárművezető

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## Sylvieee (2009 Szeptember 30)

repülőgép
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 30)

kozeput írta:


> gépjárművezető
> 
> sz_pp_n_p_r_




szappanopera

h_ll_mt_r_


----------



## meriko (2009 Szeptember 30)

hullámtörő

m_ggym_g_z


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 30)

meggymagoz(?)

k_rh_lys_l_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 30)

korhelysaláta
sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## triki (2009 Szeptember 30)

szilvasgomboc
n_pr_f_rg_m_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 30)

napraforgómag

_ngy_lh_j


----------



## Ksissy (2009 Szeptember 30)

angyalhaj

_sk_l_k_zd_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 30)

iskolakezdés

t_nt_c_r_z_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 30)

tintaceruza
r_jzt_bl_


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 30)

rajztábla

_sk_l_t_j


----------



## kozeput (2009 Szeptember 30)

iskolatej

m_hcs_p_s


----------



## Beátuci (2009 Szeptember 30)

tintaceruza
f z tt r t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 30)

méhcsipés
b_lh_cs_p_s


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 30)

bolhacsípés

cs_sz_rm_rzs_


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 30)

meggymagozó

t_j_ssz_l_t_l_


----------



## Tonyus (2009 Szeptember 30)

Gabetto írta:


> bolhacsípés
> 
> cs_sz_rm_rzs_



csaszarmorzsa

k_m_nyk_l_p


----------



## Nyucy (2009 Szeptember 30)

császármorzsa

t_j_ssz_l_t_l_


----------



## kocmang (2009 Szeptember 30)

keménykalap
k_p_ny


----------



## kocmang (2009 Szeptember 30)

hopp, asszem egyszerre válaszoltunk?! akkor:

tojásszeletelő
k_p_ny


----------



## Tonyus (2009 Szeptember 30)

kopeny

Nyucy engedelmevel:

t_j_ssz_l_t_l_


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Szeptember 30)

tojásszeletelő
sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## Macogo (2009 Szeptember 30)

szekrénysor

v-r-gp--c


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Szeptember 30)

virágpiac

b_h_m_t


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Szeptember 30)

Nyucy írta:


> meggymagozó
> 
> t_j_ssz_l_t_l_




tojásszeletelő


----------



## Tonyus (2009 Szeptember 30)

KonTiki írta:


> virágpiac
> 
> b_h_m_t



behemot

t_k_rt_j_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Szeptember 30)

tükörtojás
t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## woo0oow (2009 Szeptember 30)

töltöttkáposzta
p_dl_zs_nkr_ml_v_s


----------



## dilaja (2009 Szeptember 30)

padlizsánkrémleves
m_c_m_ck_


----------



## teditke (2009 Szeptember 30)

Micimackó

f_l_z_f_ _


----------



## Hegedű (2009 Szeptember 30)

filozófia

_ny_sny_lv


----------



## casey02 (2009 Szeptember 30)

anyósnyelv

k_t_k_l_r_t_g


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Október 1)

kutikularéteg (???) 

k_r_k_t_v_g


----------



## micka85 (2009 Október 1)

kirakatüveg
z_n_d_b_z


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Október 1)

zenedoboz

d_ _t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 1)

diótörő

g_lv_n_l_m


----------



## prinstonlany (2009 Október 1)

galvánelem
l_b_d_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 1)

lábadozás

b_tyk_sh_tty_


----------



## woo0oow (2009 Október 1)

bütykös hattyú

h_k_szp_k_sz


----------



## prinstonlany (2009 Október 1)

hókuszpókusz 
t_ng_r_szgy_l_gs_g


----------



## Era8 (2009 Október 1)

Tengerészgyalogság

M_szt_c_zm_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 2)

miszticizmus

j_rd_sz_g_t


----------



## Annusnéni (2009 Október 2)

járdasziget

j_g_ny_f_


----------



## ebalazs (2009 Október 2)

járdasziget

r_p_l_g_p


----------



## ebalazs (2009 Október 2)

jegenyefa

m_c_m_ck_


----------



## Annusnéni (2009 Október 2)

micimackó

k_l_á_o_z_a_ő_e_é_


----------



## ebalazs (2009 Október 2)

csak a mássalhangzókat kell beírni!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 2)

repülőgép
micimackó
_g_rl_k


----------



## Adri022 (2009 Október 2)

egérlak

_lk_ny_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Október 2)

alkonyat

h_ldf_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 2)

holdfény
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s:55:


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 2)

holdfogyatkozás
_d_h_tr_l_k


----------



## kovage22 (2009 Október 2)

adóhátralék

d_d_e_á_sz_


----------



## szalicil (2009 Október 2)

dvdlejátszó
t_csk_k_ly_k


----------



## Winnetou (2009 Október 2)

tacskókölyök
_th_ng_r


----------



## Cyra_ (2009 Október 2)

úthenger
l_v_l_sl_d_


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 3)

levelesláda
_lm_sr_t_s


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 3)

almás-rétes
k_k__scs_g_


----------



## Gy.Adri (2009 Október 3)

kakaóscsiga
k_sl_b_jj


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 3)

kislábujj
_r_d_l_m


----------



## Vacskamati76 (2009 Október 3)

irodalom
k_p_sl_p


----------



## Judit47 (2009 Október 3)

Gy.Adri írta:


> kakaóscsiga
> k_sl_b_jj


 
kislábujj
f_nyk_p_z_s


----------



## pzsuzsi (2009 Október 3)

fényképezés
r_d_ _t_r


----------



## maakviraag (2009 Október 3)

radiátor
l_lk_s_d_s


----------



## drachiss (2009 Október 3)

lelkesedés
pr_f_n_t_s


----------



## pzsuzsi (2009 Október 3)

lelkesedés
_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## lekira (2009 Október 3)

igazolvány
sz_k_csk_nyv


----------



## pzsuzsi (2009 Október 3)

szakácskönyv
_lg_r_tm_s


----------



## evcsy87 (2009 Október 3)

algoritmus
t _ _ s b _ g r _


----------



## pzsuzsi (2009 Október 3)

teásbögre
k_v_sk_n_l


----------



## evcsy87 (2009 Október 3)

kávéskanál
h_ngsz_r_


----------



## pzsuzsi (2009 Október 3)

hangszóró
b_rg_rn_t_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 3)

bárgarnitúra
_t_lp_lt


----------



## ebalazs (2009 Október 3)

ételpult

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## drachiss (2009 Október 3)

könyvespolc
fl_szt_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 3)

flaszter
h_ngv_rs_ny


----------



## drachiss (2009 Október 3)

hangverseny
b_t_nm_cs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 5)

hangverseny
_p_r__n_k_sn_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

operaénekesnő

b_l_ttt_nc_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 5)

baletttáncos
sz_nz_c__


----------



## kacatok (2009 Október 5)

szenzáció
_p_l_tg_p_sz


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

épületgépész

b_rl_ngr_jz


----------



## kitara (2009 Október 5)

barlangrajz
g_jz_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

gejzír

f_rr_szt_p_k_


----------



## kitara (2009 Október 5)

forrasztópáka
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

kerekeskút

l_jt_sk_cs_


----------



## kitara (2009 Október 5)

lajtoskocsi
_t_t_sz_k


----------



## kacatok (2009 Október 5)

etetőszék
sz_lm_b_l_


----------



## ufucska (2009 Október 5)

szalmabála
g_pj_rm_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

gépjármű

r_kl_m_c__


----------



## delfinitri (2009 Október 5)

reklamáció
f_l_k_p


----------



## Vízesés (2009 Október 5)

reklamáció

b_nz_nk_t


----------



## Vízesés (2009 Október 5)

falikép

cs_t_b_rd


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

benzinkút; csatabárd

k_r_ssz_r__


----------



## Judit47 (2009 Október 5)

kozeput írta:


> benzinkút; csatabárd
> 
> k_r_ssz_r__


 
karosszéria

k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## pzsuzsi (2009 Október 5)

kerekeskút
h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 5)

határidőnapló
sz_r_cs_nd__


----------



## Pikocica (2009 Október 5)

szerecsendió
j_gyb_nk


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 5)

jegybank

_l_pk_m_t


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Október 5)

alapkamat
j_z_ns_g


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 5)

józanság

-l-b-str-m


----------



## djpubby (2009 Október 6)

alabástrom
k_r_kb_l_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 6)

kerekbilincs
r_bl_b_nd_


----------



## kocmang (2009 Október 6)

rablóbanda
_mn_z__


----------



## oszip (2009 Október 6)

Amnézia
gy_ny_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 6)

gyönyörű

sz_szt_l_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 6)

szesztilalom
_r_nyb_ny_:..::23:


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 6)

aranybánya

h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## kocmang (2009 Október 6)

holdfogyatkozás
sz_l_f_jt_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 6)

szőlőfajta

m_stf_k_l_


----------



## kocmang (2009 Október 6)

mustfokoló
_r_tt_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 6)

irattár

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## horgrg (2009 Október 6)

galabdúc
f_rd_t_s


----------



## bodesz (2009 Október 6)

fürdetés
p_k_l


----------



## potyike68 (2009 Október 6)

fordítás
p_n_e_ő


----------



## potyike68 (2009 Október 6)

Gyorsabb voltál !


----------



## potyike68 (2009 Október 6)

pakol
K_p_r


----------



## Arsenalka (2009 Október 6)

kapar


----------



## bodesz (2009 Október 6)

nem írtál új megfejtendőt


----------



## bodesz (2009 Október 6)

potyike68 írta:


> fordítás
> p_n_e_ő


ki nem tudom találni 
p_kn_k_z_


----------



## Tid (2009 Október 6)

leves


----------



## OceanBlue (2009 Október 6)

k_ty_


----------



## bodesz (2009 Október 6)

kutya
k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## ppisti (2009 Október 6)

kerekesszék
__t_t_lv_j


----------



## fanian (2009 Október 6)

autótolvaj
sp_rtt_sk_


----------



## NagyKata (2009 Október 7)

sporttáska

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## kitara (2009 Október 7)

harangláb
l_mp_t_st


----------



## vzita1968 (2009 Október 7)

kitara írta:


> harangláb
> l_mp_t_st


 
lámpatest
c_gv_z_t_


----------



## szellreka (2009 Október 7)

cégvezető
m_gh_v_


----------



## snoopy0218 (2009 Október 7)

meghívó


----------



## snoopy0218 (2009 Október 7)

k_r_k


----------



## Jucika984 (2009 Október 7)

jegenyefa

sz_r_l_m


----------



## Jucika984 (2009 Október 7)

Bocs!
Nagyon elmaradtam!

kerek

sz_r_l_m


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 7)

Jucika984 írta:


> Bocs!
> Nagyon elmaradtam!
> 
> kerek
> ...



szerelem

k-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## tunde24 (2009 Október 7)

kereskedelem
_gy_t_m


----------



## Dzsulibaba (2009 Október 7)

egyetem
m_rg_r_n


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 7)

margarin
_vf_rd_l_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 7)

évforduló

sz_l_g_v_t_


----------



## dublinimiskola (2009 Október 7)

szalagavato
n-pl-m-nt-


----------



## gabixyz (2009 Október 7)

naplemente

-m-r-k-


----------



## gabixyz (2009 Október 7)

amerika

l-p-t-ny-l


----------



## joze (2009 Október 7)

naplemente
kl_v__t_r_


----------



## *Vivcsi* (2009 Október 7)

klaviatúra
cs_ll_gj_gy


----------



## joze (2009 Október 7)

csillagjegy
b_z_g_ny


----------



## krisztina0419 (2009 Október 7)

buzogány


----------



## krisztina0419 (2009 Október 7)

a_d_a_ó_i_


----------



## *Vivcsi* (2009 Október 7)

andragógia
n_m_tj_h_sz


----------



## ovineni (2009 Október 7)

németjuhász

zs-l-zsm-


----------



## linea (2009 Október 7)

zsolozsma

sz_r_p_sz_o_y


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 8)

szórópisztoly

__t_sz_r_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 8)

zsolozsma
sz_sz_p_r_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 8)

autószerelés
sz_sz_p_r_t_s


----------



## snoopy0218 (2009 Október 8)

Szószaporitás

k_N_L_S


----------



## hettike (2009 Október 8)

szdini írta:


> rózsatő
> f_ldr_sz


földrész


----------



## hettike (2009 Október 8)

gőzölög


----------



## Jade Warrior (2009 Október 8)

kr_mpl__rr


----------



## hettike (2009 Október 8)

repülőgép


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 8)

Jade Warrior írta:


> kr_mpl__rr



krumpliorr

k_v_r_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 8)

keveredés; kavarodás

sz_ntl_l_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 8)

szentlélek
_jt_t_ss_g


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 8)

ájtatosság

p_rs_lyp_nz


----------



## pinty?ke (2009 Október 8)

perselypénz
g_ndv_s_l_s


----------



## *Vivcsi* (2009 Október 8)

gondviselés
_lk_ny_t


----------



## blueshoes (2009 Október 8)

alkonyat
m_st_r_mb_r


----------



## Jucika984 (2009 Október 8)

alkonyat

r_m_nt_k_


----------



## hoosier (2009 Október 8)

mesterember
romantika
t_rg_nc_


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 8)

targonca

k_csk_sz_k_ll


----------



## Cyra_ (2009 Október 8)

kecskeszakáll
_ll_n_ll_s


----------



## Butterfly17 (2009 Október 9)

ellenállás
_sztr_l_g__


----------



## Jade Warrior (2009 Október 9)

Asztrologia
_rd_k_ss_g


----------



## judasp (2009 Október 9)

érdekesség
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Október 9)

távirányító

k-nyh-m-l-c


----------



## Vízesés (2009 Október 9)

konyhamalac
h_l_k_pt_er


----------



## axellass (2009 Október 9)

helikopter

sz_r_t_


----------



## Jucika984 (2009 Október 9)

szerető

m_n_t_r


----------



## snoopy0218 (2009 Október 9)

monitor
_sk_l_


----------



## filoemese (2009 Október 9)

iskola
_kt_b_r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 9)

október

f_t_s_
sz_z_n


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 9)

fűtés szezon

_r_m_l_s


----------



## filoemese (2009 Október 9)

áremelés
b_kk_csk_


----------



## Jucika984 (2009 Október 9)

bakkecske

_j_nc


----------



## mildikó (2009 Október 9)

újonc
h_jv_s_l_


----------



## Klari84 (2009 Október 10)

Hajvasalo
u_l_t_m_e_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 10)

hajviselő
_lt_m_t_m


----------



## ókydly (2009 Október 10)

repülőgép
sz_rsz_m


----------



## chacho (2009 Október 10)

ultimátum

_r_szl_nsz_l_d_t_


----------



## boldog jövő (2009 Október 10)

eltemetem


----------



## boldog jövő (2009 Október 10)

oroszlánszelidítö


----------



## boldog jövő (2009 Október 10)

szerszám


----------



## boldog jövő (2009 Október 10)

axellass írta:


> helikopter
> 
> sz_r_t_


szeret


----------



## boldog jövő (2009 Október 10)

snoopy0218 írta:


> monitor
> _sk_l_


iskola


----------



## boldog jövő (2009 Október 10)

Jucika984 írta:


> alkonyat
> 
> r_m_nt_k_


romantika


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 11)

eredeti szó: chacho--oroszlánszelidítő

sz-c--l-s m-nk-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 12)

szociális munkás

zs_k_tc_


----------



## casey02 (2009 Október 12)

zsákutca

k_rm_nyt_ng_ly


----------



## bobe.c (2009 Október 12)

kormánytengely

f_ll_bd_


----------



## huncili (2009 Október 12)

fallabda
cs_m_g_


----------



## caballo.de.marin (2009 Október 12)

csemege
b_b_j_s


----------



## sowi (2009 Október 12)

bubajos
b_ng_sz_


----------



## lukpe (2009 Október 12)

sowi írta:


> bubajos
> b_n_g_sz_


 
böngésző

r_p_t_rt_


----------



## huncili (2009 Október 12)

lukpe írta:


> böngésző
> 
> r_p_t_rt_




répatorta

ty_k_ny_


----------



## Csaszi418 (2009 Október 12)

tyúkanyó
k_r_s_e_e_e_


----------



## ria2009 (2009 Október 12)

kereskedelem

_rk_ly_jt_


----------



## wiccza (2009 Október 12)

erkélyajtó
t_zr_lp_tt_nt


----------



## Ted967 (2009 Október 12)

erkélyajtó
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## Ted967 (2009 Október 12)

tűzrőlpattant
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## woodyall (2009 Október 13)

Ted967 írta:


> erkélyajtó
> k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


 kelkáposztafőzelék v_s_t_ll_m_s


----------



## Esztyke84 (2009 Október 13)

vasútállomás

k_pk__ll_t_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 Október 13)

képkiállítás
_l_g_z_s


----------



## jungági (2009 Október 13)

Kelkáposztafőzelék 
t r lv l szt


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 13)

*judit* írta:


> képkiállítás
> _l_g_z_s



elágazás


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 13)

elágazás
k_r_l__t


----------



## sikersiker (2009 Október 13)

kerülőút
_l_jf_lt


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 13)

olajfolt
p_tk_r_k


----------



## sikersiker (2009 Október 13)

pótkerék
_l_k_d_sj_lz_


----------



## 66Ancsa (2009 Október 13)

elakadásjelző

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## berova83 (2009 Október 13)

szélvihar

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## 66Ancsa (2009 Október 13)

számítógép
h_v_d_r


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Október 13)

heveder

cs-m-g


----------



## 66Ancsa (2009 Október 13)

csomag
f_lm_r_s


----------



## torolkozo (2009 Október 13)

felmérés
g_ly_h_r


----------



## E-ryka (2009 Október 13)

gólyahír
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## torolkozo (2009 Október 13)

szivárvány
m_gz_tb_r_k


----------



## E-ryka (2009 Október 13)

magzatburok
t_ng_r_cs_ll_g


----------



## orsolya73 (2009 Október 13)

repülőgép, d r k


----------



## muck (2009 Október 13)

daruk
j_gkr_m


----------



## biszusz (2009 Október 13)

jégkrém
h_t_h_z


----------



## nedvid (2009 Október 13)

hátához
v_j_l_p_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 15)

hátához
m_l_h_z


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 16)

anlikar írta:


> hátához
> m_l_h_z



melóhoz ?

_r_d_t__sk_dj_t_k


----------



## brixi (2009 Október 16)

eredetieskedjetek ?

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 16)

brixi írta:


> eredetieskedjetek ?
> 
> m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


 inkább hagyjuk...
megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért

l_z_l_m


----------



## casey02 (2009 Október 16)

lázálom

p_rt_sz_lg_l_t


----------



## Lyrical (2009 Október 16)

portaszolgálat

sz_ps_gsz_l_n


----------



## casey02 (2009 Október 16)

szépségszalon

t_pl_l_kf_rr_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 16)

táplálékforrás
r_m_nyt_l_ns_g


----------



## dora0329 (2009 Október 16)

repülőgép
m_j_n_z


----------



## dora0329 (2009 Október 16)

fu, hát tökre mellé
reménytelenség
és marad a m_j_n_z


----------



## brixi (2009 Október 16)

majonéz

p___szp_p_r


----------



## woxy69 (2009 Október 16)

pauszpapír
-br-k-d-b-r-


----------



## Szisszi (2009 Október 16)

abrakadabra
s_t_t_k


----------



## jsoft (2009 Október 16)

sütőtök
k__p_r_t_v


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 17)

kooperatív

l-g-r-tm-s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 17)

logaritmus

_z_ltl_b_


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 17)

ízeltlábú
f_lv_t_l


----------



## jungági (2009 Október 17)

reménytelenség


----------



## biszusz (2009 Október 17)

felvétel
l_h_t_s_g


----------



## meriko (2009 Október 17)

lehetőség

_pr_n_p


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 17)

Aprónép? 

z-n-h-llg-t-s


----------



## lukacskata (2009 Október 18)

zenehallgatás

sz_r_l_mv_n_t


----------



## boboka4 (2009 Október 18)

szerelemvonat

n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## fanyar (2009 Október 18)

naplemente
b-l-h-l-k


----------



## Hajni11w (2009 Október 18)

belehalok
t-v-r-ny-t


----------



## juti (2009 Október 18)

távirányító
n-pl-m-nt


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 18)

naplemente

r_ncsd_rb_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 18)

roncsderbi

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 18)

*peremkerület*
*b_dz_f_v_r_g*


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 18)

bodzafavirág

h-gy-m-ny-rz-


----------



## Horhajni (2009 Október 18)

hagyományőrző

v-l-g-r-ks-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 18)

hagyományörző
sz_g_sb_k_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 18)

világörökség
t_h_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

tehetetlenség
p_nzt_rc_k


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

szögesbakancs
m_d_t_rr_n


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Október 18)

pénztárcák

sz-r-t-tt-lj-s


----------



## Horhajni (2009 Október 18)

mediterrán
d-szn-v-ny


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Október 18)

mediterrán

s-rg-b-r-ckl-kv-r


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

világörökség
l_tv_nyt_rv_z_s


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

dísznövény
zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## Horhajni (2009 Október 18)

sárgabaracklekvár
l-v-lh-ll-s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 18)

Fényévi írta:


> mediterrán
> 
> s-rg-b-r-ckl-kv-r



sárgabaracklekvár


t__n


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 18)

Macskakarom írta:


> világörökség
> l_tv_nyt_rv_z_s



látványtervezés

t__n


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

szeretetteljes
k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 18)

Horhajni írta:


> sárgabaracklekvár
> l-v-lh-ll-s



levélhullás

t__n


----------



## Horhajni (2009 Október 18)

látványtervezés
sz-mj-s-g


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 18)

Horhajni írta:


> látványtervezés
> sz-mj-s-g




szomjúság

t__n


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

levélhullás
_l_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 18)

Macskakarom írta:


> szeretetteljes
> k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m



környezetvédelem

t__n


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Október 18)

teán

b-bl--


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

teán
k_rty_n_pt_r


----------



## Macskakarom (2009 Október 18)

biblia
v_r_zsl_


----------



## anya70 (2009 Október 18)

varázsló
_kt_b_r


----------



## anya70 (2009 Október 18)

október
k_sf__


----------



## anya70 (2009 Október 18)

kisfiú
r_p_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 18)

repülés

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## kaktuszfej (2009 Október 18)

kannibalizmus
f_rg_sz_l


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 18)

forgószél
b_r_ts_g


----------



## wgizus (2009 Október 18)

barátság

b-n-n


----------



## Annusnéni (2009 Október 18)

banán

k.c.a.s.r. e.l.s


----------



## wgizus (2009 Október 18)

kacsacsőrű emlős

h-m-k-z-


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 18)

homokozó

b_r_mf__dv_r


----------



## Payette (2009 Október 18)

baromfiudvar
a-c-r-m


----------



## brigitte11 (2009 Október 18)

arckrém
t_h_rv_n_t


----------



## veronika28 (2009 Október 18)

tehervonat
-szt-rg-m


----------



## mmit (2009 Október 18)

-szt-rg-m : Esztergom

f_c_nk_k_s


----------



## Dustwalker (2009 Október 19)

f_c_nk_k_s - fácánkakas
_l_ktr_m_kr_szk_p


----------



## mongika68 (2009 Október 19)

elektromikroszkóp
m_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 19)

mákos
sz_ntj_n_sk_ny_r


----------



## Kátyúcsősz (2009 Október 19)

szentjánoskenyér
h_m__p_t_k_s v_l_g_gy_t_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 19)

hemoapátikus világegyetem
h_m_t_l_g___ v_zsg_l_t


----------



## endamiel (2009 Október 19)

hematológiai vizsgálat
_nd_kr_n_l_g_s


----------



## KonTiki (2009 Október 19)

endokrinológus

v_t_l_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 19)

vitalitás
l_ng_l_t_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 19)

langaléta


l-ng-lm-


----------



## Pancsika1 (2009 Október 19)

lángelme
f-z-s-b-ny


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 19)

Füzesabony

sz_n_lm_s


----------



## Kátyúcsősz (2009 Október 19)

szánalmas
m_z_t_rk_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 19)

Kátyúcsősz írta:


> szánalmas
> m_z_t_rk_ny


 *M*ezőtárkány

p_nt_sv_ssz_


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Október 19)

pontosvessző

m_tsz__ll_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 19)

metszőolló

b_bf_z_l_k


----------



## ufucska (2009 Október 19)

babfőzelék
k_rr_pc_ó


----------



## edwyna (2009 Október 19)

korrupció 

sz_lle__s


----------



## Kátyúcsősz (2009 Október 19)

szellemes ?
d_g_t_l_s p_l__l_t_k_m


----------



## Kátyúcsősz (2009 Október 19)

digitális paleolitikum
k_z_g_zg_t_s


----------



## edwyna (2009 Október 19)

közigazgatás

H_l_sa_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 20)

közigazgatás

_ll_mh_t_r


----------



## zipi (2009 Október 20)

államhatár

sz_m_f_r


----------



## bellus (2009 Október 20)

szemafor
m-zd-nyv-z-t-


----------



## calypea (2009 Október 20)

mozdonyvezető
á_l_m


----------



## bellus (2009 Október 20)

álom

d-,n-m,r-m-l-m(?)


----------



## andam98 (2009 Október 20)

de,nem,rémálom(?)

v_l_s_g(!)


----------



## bellus (2009 Október 20)

valóság!
-z,-l-t,-gy-l-m!


----------



## Nitibogár (2009 Október 20)

az élet egy álom!

_lm_dj sz_p_k_t!


----------



## Zsu24 (2009 Október 20)

Álmodj szépeket!

V.sz.nt k.v.n.m!


----------



## pmarilla (2009 Október 20)

Viszont kívánom!
Sz.p .lm.d v.l.r. v.lj.n!


----------



## silver29 (2009 Október 20)

Szép álmod valóra váljon!
Gy.ny.r. n.pr. .br.dj.nk!


----------



## lzs76 (2009 Október 21)

Gyönyörű napra ébredjünk!

L_gy_n m_nd_g j_k_dv_nk!


----------



## Szabónézsóka (2009 Október 21)

Legyen mindig jókedvünk!

J_ m_nk_t m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## bjudit27 (2009 Október 21)

Jó munkát mindenkinek!
p_le__t_l_g_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 21)

Jó munkát mindenkinek
_s j_ p_h_n_st


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 21)

és jó pihenést 

t-k-r-t-g-p


----------



## Renoka (2009 Október 21)

takarítógép
l_gy_t_k j_k h_ t_dt_k!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 21)

legyetek jók ha tudtok 

l-h-t* h-gy* sz-p* n-m* v-gy-k


----------



## Kincsem13 (2009 Október 21)

legyetek jók ha tudtok!
H_ak_rt_k!


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 21)

lehet hogy szép nem vagyok
_s h_ m_g_s?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 21)

Ha akartok!
k_ts_gb__s_s


----------



## zsuzsika1988 (2009 Október 21)

kétségbesés
l_mp_l_z


----------



## biszusz (2009 Október 21)

lámpaláz
F-d-z-k


----------



## Gabi86 (2009 Október 21)

fedezék
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 21)

számitógép
m_n_szt_r__m


----------



## Leike (2009 Október 21)

öröknaptár


----------



## Stmárti (2009 Október 22)

minisztérium
m_ssz_zs


----------



## Barnafüzike (2009 Október 22)

masszázs
k_l_i_b_ó


----------



## freeya7102 (2009 Október 22)

kelbimbó
t_r_é_y_o_á_


----------



## Angie88 (2009 Október 22)

törvényhozás

t-n-t-a


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 22)

tanitja
_rd_kh_z_ss_g


----------



## mikmak (2009 Október 22)

érdekházasság

h_n_o_t_t


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 22)

érdekházasság

b-l-tt-r-a


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 22)

érdekházasság


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 22)

érdekházasság
b_ld_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## Tiazen (2009 Október 22)

boldogtalanság

s_rr_nd


----------



## prupi (2009 Október 22)

sorrend
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Tiazen (2009 Október 22)

mobiltelefon

h_z_


----------



## prupi (2009 Október 22)

haza
b_szb_rl_t


----------



## mikmak (2009 Október 22)

buszbérlet

még egyszer: h_n_o_t_t


----------



## mikmak (2009 Október 22)

hát, kissé szabálytalanra sikeredett:
és így:

h_ng_ _t_t ?


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 22)

buszbérlet
_t_zg_t_s


----------



## fanixx (2009 Október 22)

utazgatás
s_t_rl_p


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 22)

sátorlap
ny_r_l_s


----------



## zohori (2009 Október 22)

nyaralás
k_lt_rh_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 22)

kulturház
m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## szilagyi-tunde (2009 Október 22)

mezőgazdaság

p_zi_oló_ia


----------



## prupi (2009 Október 22)

pszichologia


----------



## prupi (2009 Október 22)

pszichologia
k_l_p_cs

(bocsanat.....)


----------



## sonoio (2009 Október 22)

z_n_k_r


----------



## sonoio (2009 Október 22)

hopp 
kalapács
z_n_k_r


----------



## Barnafüzike (2009 Október 22)

*zenekar*
s_l_z_ó


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 23)

zenekar
c_nt_ny_r


----------



## hklz (2009 Október 23)

cintányér


----------



## hklz (2009 Október 23)

k_sm_csk_


----------



## remember (2009 Október 23)

kismacska

c_nc_g_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 23)

cincogós
v_dm_csk_


----------



## summerrain (2009 Október 23)

vadmacska

_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 23)

ékszerteknős
fl_m_ng_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 23)

flamingó

n-d-v-r-b


----------



## Tomatya (2009 Október 23)

nádiveréb
z.b.h.gy.z.


----------



## Tomatya (2009 Október 23)

bocs...
z.bh.gy.z.


----------



## szilagyi-tunde (2009 Október 23)

zabhegyező

p_ll_c_ko_


----------



## Tomatya (2009 Október 23)

pillecukor
k.rd.g.n


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 24)

kardigán

zs-n--l-t-s


----------



## kicsikeeem (2009 Október 24)

zsenialitás
f-t-sz-nt-z-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 24)

fotoszintézis

r-mt-rt-n-t-k


----------



## oneil42 (2009 Október 24)

rémtörténetek
b_n_nh_j


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 24)

banánhéj

m-t--szt-l


----------



## mogabi2 (2009 Október 24)

műtőasztal

sz-r--et


----------



## jsoft (2009 Október 24)

szörnyet
m_z_ll_


----------



## Zsafi (2009 Október 24)

mozilla
k_nk_l_n


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 24)

kankalin

l-bd-j-t-k


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 24)

labdajáték

m_gv_r_k_zt_t_s


----------



## newpixy (2009 Október 24)

repülőgép
p_r_d_cs_m_l_


----------



## kicsikeeem (2009 Október 24)

Macogo írta:


> labdajáték
> 
> m_gv_r_k_zt_t_s


megvárakoztatás


f-gy-lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 24)

figyelmetlenség
:777:
_l_z_t_ss_g


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 24)

alázatosság

m_gf_gy_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 24)

megfigyelés
_tm_szf_ra:..:


----------



## Etterke_18 (2009 Október 24)

*-*

atmoszféra

k_zg_zd_sz


----------



## chik (2009 Október 24)

közgazdász
_lv_s_l_mp_


----------



## kicsikeeem (2009 Október 24)

olvasólámpa
n-p-j-gy-nl-s-g


----------



## Kanguci (2009 Október 24)

Napéjegyenlőség

r_c_ptgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## Asura (2009 Október 24)

receptgyüjtemény
sz_r_l_mgy_r_k 
(szép magyar szó sőt egy olyan magánhangzó van benne aminek már módosult a betűjele csak a kiejtésben lehet hallani)


----------



## pmarilla (2009 Október 24)

szerelemgyerök
.d.s.ny.m


----------



## kicsikeeem (2009 Október 24)

édesanyám
-d-j-r-sj-l-nt-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 24)

időjárásjelentés

_gr_l_k_t_l


----------



## Kanguci (2009 Október 24)

ugrálókötél
l-bb-ncsl-v-s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 24)

lebbencsleves

k_k_sh_l


----------



## farasro (2009 Október 25)

nem tudom en sem es mas sem? nem lehet masik szot irni?


----------



## brixi (2009 Október 25)

kakashal?


----------



## phylon (2009 Október 25)

Valami kakash... de nem tudom ezert felteszek ujat
m_b_l_e_e_o_


----------



## brixi (2009 Október 25)

sz_r_v_sb_g_s


----------



## brixi (2009 Október 25)

phylon a te megfejtésed: mobiltelefon


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 25)

mobiltelefon
f_h_d_sz_ll_s


----------



## summerrain (2009 Október 25)

főhadiszállás

b_v_nd_rl_s


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 25)

bevándorlás
sz_m_ly_ _t_


----------



## douxdoux (2009 Október 26)

személyauto
_gyn_m_t_rt_


----------



## Weori (2009 Október 26)

ágyneműtartó
p_dl_sz_ny_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 26)

padlószőnyeg

t-nd-nc--


----------



## Liebling (2009 Október 26)

hegyipatak írta:


> padlószőnyeg
> 
> t-nd-nc--


tendencia
kr_ _t_v_t_s


----------



## Szandra0425 (2009 Október 26)

kreativitás 

_l_mt_lt_


----------



## hamate (2009 Október 26)

elemtöltő
jt d sz k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

elemtöltő
f_lf_d_z_s


----------



## ananas123 (2009 Október 26)

ajtódeszka
felfedezés
l_p_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

lópaták
b_k_sz_rv


----------



## musiclife (2009 Október 26)

lopótök
sz_k__ny_o_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

szekrénysor
bikaszarv
b_l_nd_st_k


----------



## ananas123 (2009 Október 26)

Bolond Istók
k_p_szt_


----------



## musiclife (2009 Október 26)

káposzta
ny_l__tr_c


----------



## ananas123 (2009 Október 26)

nyúlketrec?
_ng_ln_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Október 26)

angolna

_r_nyj_lz_


----------



## bvberenike (2009 Október 26)

repülőgép
sz_m_r


----------



## musiclife (2009 Október 26)

szamár
h__a_át


----------



## vzita1968 (2009 Október 26)

irányjelző


----------



## vzita1968 (2009 Október 26)

l_ncr__kc__


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

láncreakció
_tm_szf_r_


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

atmoszfére
j_t_k__t_k


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 26)

anlikar írta:


> láncreakció
> _tm_szf_r_


atmoszféra


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

bocs
atmoszféra
j_t_k__t_k


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 26)

játékaitok
r_mh_lm_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

játékautók
v_rs_ny__t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

romhalmaz
r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 26)

versenyautók


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 26)

rendetlenség
_lsz_m_l_s


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

elszámolás
v_rh-t_tl_n


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 26)

verhetetlen
sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

szókimondó
m_gf_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 26)

megfejthetetlen
p_r_n___


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 26)

pironiai
k_rt_rs


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

kortárs
k_l_p_s


----------



## Ani20 (2009 Október 26)

kortárs
v_rs_nyt_rs


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

versenytárs
sz_l_s


----------



## Ani20 (2009 Október 26)

szeles
n_pr_forg_


----------



## mamaya (2009 Október 26)

napraforgó
K_cs_l_b


----------



## Looen92 (2009 Október 26)

Kacsaláb

S_RG_L_Z


----------



## Altea (2009 Október 26)

Sárgaláz
sk_rb_t


----------



## Dezso67 (2009 Október 26)

skorbut
b_b_pe__is


----------



## malacmuki (2009 Október 27)

bubópestis
m_l_r__


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 27)

malária

_lt__ny_g


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Október 27)

oltóanyak
v_kc_n_


----------



## malacmuki (2009 Október 27)

vakcina
_g_szs_g_gy


----------



## tarneandi (2009 Október 27)

egészségügy

m_nt_h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## aranyoskam (2009 Október 27)

mentőhelikopter

_d_tv_d_l_m


----------



## agnica (2009 Október 27)

adatvédelem
f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 27)

fecskefészek

b_ln_v_d_sz


----------



## Eroica (2009 Október 27)

bálnavadász

_ll_h_t_tl_n_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 Október 27)

ellehetetlenít

m_ss_lh_ngz_t_rl_d_s


----------



## Barbation (2009 Október 27)

mássalhangzótorlódás

m_gk_l_nb_zt_t_s


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Október 27)

megkülönböztetés
_r_ny_h_l


----------



## bariczj (2009 Október 28)

aranyhal
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Szenye (2009 Október 28)

billentyűzet
t_lt_tt k_p_szt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 28)

töltöttkáposzta
sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## Szuriny (2009 Október 28)

szilvás gombóc

k_b_tg_mb


----------



## balazsmreka (2009 Október 28)

kabátgomb
h_ldf_ny


----------



## csalantea72 (2009 Október 28)

holdfény
gy_rty_l_ng


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 28)

gyertyaláng

k-v-ns-gm-s-r


----------



## Tomatya (2009 Október 29)

kivánságműsor
f.k.n.l


----------



## Betty1974 (2009 Október 29)

fakanál

h.t.l.m


----------



## Tomatya (2009 Október 29)

hatalom
t.r.d.z.tts.gm.nt.s.t.s


----------



## pmarilla (2009 Október 29)

töredezettségmentesités
k.rny.z.tb.rát


----------



## Barbation (2009 Október 29)

környezetbarát

m_st_rl_v_sz


----------



## racztünde (2009 Október 29)

mesterlövész
m_lt_f_nkc__n_l_s


----------



## vali65 (2009 Október 29)

multifunkcionális
l_ng_t_k_


----------



## heva7500 (2009 Október 29)

lengőteke
-ltr-h-ng


----------



## racztünde (2009 Október 29)

ultrahang
t_r_ny_gr_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 29)

ultrahang
_tm_n_t_l_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 29)

toronyugrás
zs_k _tc_


----------



## dozsai (2009 Október 29)

zsákutca

t_z_lt_


----------



## vali65 (2009 Október 29)

tűzoltó
_jt_n_ll_


----------



## timea51 (2009 Október 29)

ajtónálló

b_t_k_rg_t


----------



## vali65 (2009 Október 29)

betakargat
h__ny_rz_t


----------



## beri72 (2009 Október 29)

hiányérzet
sz_lm_l_ng


----------



## gionj (2009 Október 29)

szalmaláng
sz_m_rf_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 29)

szamárfül
v_z_s_kl_


----------



## Fifi maci (2009 Október 29)

vízisikló
sz_nh_z


----------



## gionj (2009 Október 29)

színház
p_rsz_v_


----------



## Belgarath (2009 Október 30)

porszívó
t_k_r_t_sz_m_lyz_t


----------



## Nasu (2009 Október 30)

takarítószemélyzet
k_z_k_nyv


----------



## fanyar (2009 Október 30)

kézikönyv
m-rh-r-p-


----------



## vbkat (2009 Október 30)

marharépa
v-rr-g-psz-r-l-


----------



## Nasu (2009 Október 30)

marharépa

k_cs_k_lcs


----------



## kovacslt (2009 Október 30)

kocsikulcs
.t.t.


----------



## amnaen (2009 Október 30)

eteti
_nt_rn_t


----------



## Aniber (2009 Október 30)

internet

_u__m_g_ll_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 30)

internet
v_l_gsz_nz_c__
(csak másallhangzókat használunk)


----------



## casey02 (2009 Október 30)

világszenzáció

p_st_g_l_mb


----------



## bernadettl (2009 Október 30)

postagalamb
v-t-rl-s


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 30)

vitorlás
t_h_rh_j_


----------



## PH0ENIX (2009 Október 30)

teherhajó
sz_kr_ny_jt_


----------



## Rocketto (2009 Október 30)

szekrényajtó
g_r_bly_


----------



## Eroica (2009 Október 30)

gereblye

v_ll_ny_lt_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 30)

villanyoltás

k-ll-g--m-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 30)

kollégiumok
n_v_l__nt_z_t


----------



## drumba (2009 Október 30)

nevelőintézet
b_t_rr_kt_r


----------



## lircica (2009 Október 30)

bútorraktár
f_j_tl_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 30)

fejetlen

-gy-rt-lm-


----------



## Rocketto (2009 Október 30)

egyértelmű
f_l_sm_r_s


----------



## Videotonálé (2009 Október 30)

felismerés
b_jn__c_a_at


----------



## starlight5 (2009 Október 30)

bajnokcsapat
h_ldv_l_g


----------



## zafir86 (2009 Október 31)

holdvilág
sz_n_szt_z__


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 31)

szinesztézia

v-nd-gsz-r-pl-s-k


----------



## starlight5 (2009 Október 31)

vendégszereplések
k_r_szt_sp_k


----------



## Videotonálé (2009 Október 31)

keresztespók
_n_l_z_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Október 31)

analizál

t--l-g--


----------



## becky2 (2009 Október 31)

taliga _th_ng_r


----------



## Videotonálé (2009 Október 31)

úthenger
l_b_r_nt_s


----------



## mistletoe (2009 Október 31)

labirintus
t-kl-mp-


----------



## starlight5 (2009 Október 31)

töklámpa

_lv_s_sz_m_v_g


----------



## Videotonálé (2009 Október 31)

töklámpa
k_jt_rg_


----------



## Videotonálé (2009 Október 31)

olvasószemüveg
sz_m_rm_tl_n


----------



## ritus002 (2009 Október 31)

Megfejtés: jójátékotkivánokmindenkinek.

b_b_k_cs_


----------



## 73Helen (2009 Október 31)

babakocsi
m_nk_n_lk_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 Október 31)

munkanélküli
v_nd_rm_d_r


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

vándormadár
sz_k_r


----------



## janesz66 (2009 Október 31)

..szekér..
v.ll.nyk.pcs.l.


----------



## h.nori (2009 Október 31)

villanykapcsoló
k.r.k.t.r.


----------



## woodyall (2009 November 1)

karikatúra ? r_h_f_g_s


----------



## pixies (2009 November 1)

ruhafogas
l.p.s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 1)

lapos

_r_nyh_l


----------



## Csabesz75 (2009 November 1)

aranyhal
b.k.ny.l


----------



## Zumyy (2009 November 1)

békanyál

_r_nyv_ssz_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 1)

aranyvessző

gy_rm_k_ld_s


----------



## totus (2009 November 1)

gyermekáldás

d_d_s


----------



## magdus0813 (2009 November 1)

dadus

gy_r_e_f_l_g_e_e_


----------



## magdus0813 (2009 November 1)

bocsi, na ezt jól elrontottam

gy_rm_kf_l_gy_l_t

így már remélem jó


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 1)

gyermekfelügyelet

m-t-v-c--


----------



## MeGRÉTA (2009 November 1)

motiváció

m_m_f_k_l_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 1)

mumifikálódók
sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## Sábella (2009 November 1)

szerencsétlenség
q__l_f_k_c__


----------



## Gretchen (2009 November 1)

qualifikáció 
l_lk_s


----------



## gréte (2009 November 1)

lelkis

_r_ngy_l


----------



## ákgeto (2009 November 1)

őrangyal

k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## medita (2009 November 2)

kerekeskút

s_rg_r_g_


----------



## Tomatya (2009 November 2)

sárgarigó
b.rv.r.g.s


----------



## medita (2009 November 2)

borvirágos

k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## Meia (2009 November 2)

kelkáposztafőzelék
p_l__nt_l_g__


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 2)

poliantologia
m_st_rf_g_s


----------



## szrammi (2009 November 2)

mesterfogás

h_gym_l_v_s


----------



## orom (2009 November 2)

hagymaleves
_g_szs_g_dr_!


----------



## pucu (2009 November 2)

Egészségedre!

k_l_k_p_szt_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 2)

kelkáposzta

v_r_sh_z_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 2)

városháza
p_lg_rm_st_r
:23:


----------



## Snaker (2009 November 3)

polgármester

_ll_mp_lg_r_ _sk_


----------



## esteve (2009 November 3)

állampolgári eskü

k_t_n_sz_k_v_ny


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 3)

katonaszökevény
b_bl__rt_lm_z_s


----------



## grafita (2009 November 3)

bibliaértelmezés
_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 3)

útkereszteződés

v_ll_ny_szl_p


----------



## schmidtkiki (2009 November 3)

villanyoszlop
b_szm_g_ll


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 3)

buszmegálló
v_s_t_s_n_k


----------



## dageszlander (2009 November 3)

anlikar írta:


> buszmegálló
> v_s_t_s_n_k


 

vasútisínek

k_l_p


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 3)

kalap
-kv-r--m


----------



## ovineni (2009 November 3)

akvárium

f-rr-l.b-r


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 3)

forraltbor
-sk-l-t-sk-


----------



## Gretchen (2009 November 3)

iskolatáska
t_llt_rt_


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 3)

..tolltartó..
k_r_kp_r


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 3)

kerékpár
-r--szt-l


----------



## MSzilvia (2009 November 3)

íróasztal
-un--d-j


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 4)

MSzilvia írta:


> íróasztal
> -un--d-j


 
munkadíj?

p_r_sztb_cs_l_t


----------



## qzmics (2009 November 4)

parasztbecsület (helyesen: Parasztbecsület)
k_m_r_k_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 4)

kamarakórus
sz_nf_n__


----------



## arcsi20 (2009 November 4)

szinfónia
-kk-m-l-t-r


----------



## syscat (2009 November 4)

Akkumulátor
p_ll_n_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 4)

pillanatok
:!:
p_k_r_rc:23:


----------



## casey02 (2009 November 4)

pókerarc

k_mp_z_c__


----------



## syscat (2009 November 4)

kompozíció

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## t.sipka (2009 November 4)

békalencse

p_p_g_j


----------



## Borealis (2009 November 4)

papagáj

k-r-cs-nyf-


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 4)

karácsonyfa
t-n-sz-t-


----------



## Flambi (2009 November 4)

teniszütő

c-g-nyk-r-k


----------



## Eprecske01 (2009 November 4)

cigánykerék

v-ll-a-n-f-ny


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 4)

villanófény
-n-k-nd-


----------



## Eprecske01 (2009 November 4)

anakonda
s-o-l-mp-


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 4)

anakonda

_lt_z_sz_kr_ny


----------



## cortez34 (2009 November 4)

öltözőszekrény
_a_í_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 4)

fakir
sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## grafita (2009 November 4)

szenvedély
m_ln_l_kv_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 4)

málnalekvár

-m-l--szk-z-k


----------



## gálickő3 (2009 November 4)

emelőeszközök
f_g_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 5)

figura,figaró
d_lj_t_k


----------



## banyuci (2009 November 5)

daljáték

_z_n_t


----------



## Eprecske01 (2009 November 5)

üzenet
m k sr t s


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 5)

Mákosrétes
t_r_mb_rl_t


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

terembérlet
sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 5)

szépirodalom
s_r_kr_sz_l_


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

sarokreszelő
gy_l_g_s_zr_d


----------



## sacim (2009 November 5)

Jó játékot kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 5)

gyalogosezred
h_b_j_v_t_


----------



## sacim (2009 November 5)

hibajavitó
-ls--szt-ly-


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

hibajavító
m_b_lt_l_f_nk_sz_l_k


----------



## sacim (2009 November 5)

mobiltelefonkészülék
v-sz-nt-l-d-


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

viszonteladó
v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 5)

villámhárító

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

kelkáposzta
cs_l_g_ny


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 5)

csalogány

h_m_kv_h_r


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 5)

homokvihar

f_lv_n_s


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

felvonás
k_r_t_


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 5)

felvonás

m_s_c_l


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

ugy nem musical?


----------



## bogacsi (2009 November 5)

mi más lehetne?
k_l_i_o_z_o_


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

ja, hogy nem volt kikotes, hogy magyar szonak kell lennie?
egyebkent:
kaleidoszkop

k_r_ssz_k


----------



## iloj (2009 November 5)

karosszék

_br_szt__r_


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

ébresztöóra (bocs nincs hosszú ö-m)

k_l_p_l


----------



## fanyar (2009 November 5)

kalapol vagy kilapol
b--v-t-s


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

beavatás
h_t_r_tl_p_


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

határátlépö

k_p__r


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

kapuőr
l_kb_r_nd_z__


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

lakberendezés

k_rp_t_z_s


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

lakberendező-re gondoltam
te pedig a kárpitozásra 

k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## nangelika (2009 November 5)

keresztszemes

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

körömpörkölt
p_r_d_cs_mf_z_l_k


----------



## kedina (2009 November 5)

paradicsomfőzelék
v_d_s zs_ml_g_mb_cc_l


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 5)

vadas zsemlegombóccal

n_m_tj_h_sz


----------



## dorika14 (2009 November 5)

németjuhász

_l_f_ntt_m_t_


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 5)

elefánttemető
_ll_ts_m_g_t_


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 5)

állatsimogató
sz_jh_rm_n_k_


----------



## e.deby (2009 November 5)

szájharmonika
c_p_f_z_


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 5)

cipőfűző
_r_kn_pt_r


----------



## Linda22 (2009 November 5)

öröknaptár
k_l_zh_j_


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 5)

kalózhajó
_ll_t_d_m_r


----------



## korjan (2009 November 5)

állatidomár
g_szt_ny_f_


----------



## sacim (2009 November 5)

gesztenyefa
-bl-kt-rl-


----------



## Linda22 (2009 November 5)

ablaktörlő
l_v_st_szt_


----------



## korjan (2009 November 5)

repülőgép
m_t_rb_c_kl_


----------



## Vizeses timea (2009 November 5)

motorbicikli
k_r_sztl_v_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 5)

keresztlevél

t-l-lk-z-s-k


----------



## Kiwictor (2009 November 5)

találkozások

k-lk-p-szt-


----------



## rakember (2009 November 6)

kelkáposzta
l-f-szj-sk-


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 6)

kelkáposzta
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## csoka81 (2009 November 6)

levelibéka
cs_k_l_d_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 6)

csokoládé
p_sk_t_t_rt_


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

piskótatorta
_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## Gretchen (2009 November 6)

elefántcsont
_ngy_l


----------



## h.nori (2009 November 6)

angyal

k_z_nh_z


----------



## Gretchen (2009 November 6)

kazánház
t_z_g_p


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

tűzőgép
t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 6)

tűzőgép
v_rr_g_p


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

varrógép
t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## Nima (2009 November 6)

túrabakancs

h_gym_sz_


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

hegymászó
cs_b_l_ncs


----------



## Nima (2009 November 6)

csőbilincs
h_gym_sz_sz

(bocsi, de ezt muszáj volt  )


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

hagymaszósz ))
f_sz_k_cs


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 6)

főszakács
m_g_nny_m_z_


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

magánnyomozó
c_ml_pf_t_


----------



## bdinike (2009 November 6)

címlapfotó
r_fl_x_l_g__


----------



## e.deby (2009 November 6)

reflexológia
_l_g_t_r


----------



## eszterjucus (2009 November 6)

aligátor
k-l-p-cs


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 6)

kalapács
f_r_g_p


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

fúrógép
t_rp_sz_ll_s


----------



## andrea987 (2009 November 6)

terpeszállás
l_k_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 6)

lakatos

v-l-g-t-s-k


----------



## alulj (2009 November 6)

válogatások, világításuk, válogatósak
sz_rt_rt_s


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

szertartás
cs_p_tsz_ll_m


----------



## casey02 (2009 November 6)

csapatszellem

p_r_t_rt_l_m


----------



## nysm (2009 November 6)

páratartalom
sz_r_n_d


----------



## petyi8 (2009 November 7)

szerenád
_h_t_t


----------



## KisNagy (2009 November 7)

ehetőt
k_z_s_á_á_y


----------



## stephinho (2009 November 7)

kezesbarany
_t_mr_bb_nt_s


----------



## nysm (2009 November 7)

atomrobbantás
f r _ n c _ _ _ g y


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 7)

franciaágy

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## nesan (2009 November 7)

karikatörő
l_m_zv_g_


----------



## totus (2009 November 7)

lemezvágó
k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## Disneyland85 (2009 November 7)

kerekesostor
f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## szellokem (2009 November 7)

repülőgép
l-mp-


----------



## alma4 (2009 November 7)

lámpa
t_k_r


----------



## alma4 (2009 November 7)

tükör
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## andrea987 (2009 November 7)

számítógép
sz-kr-ny


----------



## petyi8 (2009 November 7)

szekrény
h_gys_g


----------



## alma4 (2009 November 7)

szekrény
n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## szoratemese (2009 November 7)

hegység, napraforgó
-js-gp-p-r


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 7)

újságpapír

b_v_sz_n_s


----------



## szellokem (2009 November 7)

bűvészinas

k-k-st-r-ly


----------



## nysm (2009 November 7)

kakastarély
_br_szt_ _r_


----------



## sacim (2009 November 7)

ébresztőóra
v-l-g-t-s


----------



## Radioactivesmile (2009 November 7)

világítás
h_m_k_r_


----------



## Laca_55 (2009 November 7)

homokóra
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## farasro (2009 November 7)

szamitogep

_ll_nsz_nv_s


----------



## anitamaska (2009 November 7)

ellenszenves
-m-ly-t-


----------



## farasro (2009 November 7)

emelyito

k_r_k_d_k


----------



## Articsóka71 (2009 November 7)

kakastarély
mglyrks


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 8)

Articsóka71 írta:


> kakastarély
> mglyrks


 Miért nem jelzed a magánhangzók helyét? 

máglyarakás

-l-ng-dh-t-tl-n


----------



## Vargusz (2009 November 8)

elengedhetetlen

r-szl-t-z-


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

elengedhetetlen
k_r_kp_r_t


----------



## nanus53 (2009 November 8)

Vargusz írta:


> elengedhetetlen
> 
> r-szl-t-z-


részletező:smile:


----------



## nanus53 (2009 November 8)

részletezők

k r k p r z s


----------



## polgika (2009 November 8)

kerékpározás

j-gh-rt


----------



## wolferhu (2009 November 8)

joghurt

m-d-r


----------



## tolmip (2009 November 8)

madár

_L_NG_DH_T_TL_N


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 8)

..elengedhetetlen..

t_l_r_ns


----------



## h.nori (2009 November 8)

tolarens

m.d.rl.s


----------



## h.nori (2009 November 8)

vagy toleráns
m.d.rl.s


----------



## nysm (2009 November 8)

madárles
_r_._szt_l


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 8)

..íróasztal.. 

l_v_g_sz_r_


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

madárles
k_r_kp_r_t


----------



## nysm (2009 November 8)

levegőszűrő
kerékpárút

_bl_kt_rl_l_p_t


----------



## tókoska (2009 November 8)

repülőgép


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

ablaktörlőlapát
p_l_t_f_lk_


----------



## nysm (2009 November 8)

pilótafülke
m_ndzs_tt_g_mb


----------



## hangesz (2009 November 8)

mandzsettagomb
S_f_lv_n_


----------



## nysm (2009 November 8)

sífelvonó
n_vj_gyk_rty_


----------



## ydylly (2009 November 8)

névjegykártya
h_k_dl_


----------



## hangesz (2009 November 8)

hokedli
T__sk_nn_


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 8)

hokedli
_dv_zl_t


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 8)

teáskanna
P_h_n_s


----------



## nysm (2009 November 8)

pihenés
sz_ny_gh_l_


----------



## galabos (2009 November 8)

szúnyogháló

h_l_sz_b_


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 8)

üdvözlet
hálószoba

cs_t_b_rd


----------



## csibike56 (2009 November 8)

hálószoba
g.pk.cs.


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 8)

gépkocsi
_r_d_b_t_r


----------



## Nani74 (2009 November 8)

repülőgép


----------



## Nani74 (2009 November 8)

k_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

csatabárd
gépkocsi
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

kisasszony
r_jt_ly_s


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

irodabutor


----------



## lad (2009 November 9)

rejtélyes
h_l_m


----------



## nysm (2009 November 9)

halom
_tc_s_r_k


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 9)

..utcasarok..
_ksz_rd_b_z


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 9)

ékszerdoboz
v_s_l_t_lp


----------



## bobe.c (2009 November 9)

vasalótalp
h_r_mk_r_ly_k


----------



## Eliska (2009 November 9)

repülőgép
g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 9)

bobe.c írta:


> vasalótalp
> h_r_mk_r_ly_k


 
háromkirályok


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 9)

Eliska írta:


> repülőgép
> g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


 
gondolatolvasó
h_nt_sz_k


----------



## gypetya (2009 November 9)

hintaszék
_nk_ntr_ll


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

önkontroll
n_vj_gyz_k


----------



## aprokanal (2009 November 9)

önkontroll
_gy_f_rt


----------



## gypetya (2009 November 9)

vali65 írta:


> önkontroll
> n_vj_gyz_k



névjegyzék
t_l_f_nk_zp_nt


----------



## aprokanal (2009 November 9)

gypetya írta:


> névjegyzék
> t_l_f_nk_zp_nt


telefonközpont
cs_rk_p_pr_k_s


----------



## gypetya (2009 November 9)

csirkepaprikás
n_pk_ll_kt_r


----------



## aprokanal (2009 November 9)

gypetya írta:


> csirkepaprikás
> n_pk_ll_kt_r


napkollektor
sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## gypetya (2009 November 9)

szerelemgyerek
t_v__js_g


----------



## aprokanal (2009 November 9)

tévéújság
_szt_l_sm_h_ly


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

asztalosműhely
sz_m_t_g_p_szt_l


----------



## szellokem (2009 November 9)

számítógépasztal

_bl_kk_L_NCS


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 9)

ablakkilincs

b_t_g_p_l_s


----------



## vikifado (2009 November 9)

betegápolás

_d__t_z_


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

asztalosműhely
t_l_f_nr_g_szt_r


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

ideutazó
j_t_kk_ck_


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

vali65 írta:


> asztalosműhely
> t_l_f_nr_g_szt_r


 
telefonregiszter
m_n_k_b__szt_s


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

munkabeosztás
t_l_p_l_sf_jl_szt_s


----------



## jungági (2009 November 9)

településfejlesztés
f_l_m_lk_d_s


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

felemelkedés
j_t_kgy_rt_


----------



## nysm (2009 November 9)

játékgyártó
sz_m_v_gk_r_t


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

szemüvegkeret
t_t_kz_t_s


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 9)

titokzatos
b_szb_rl_t


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

buszbérlet
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## Munya (2009 November 9)

tengerpart
g_m_k_l_p_cs


----------



## sosmariann (2009 November 9)

gumikalapács


t_nk_nyv


----------



## Munya (2009 November 9)

tankönyv
l_t_lt_s


----------



## sosmariann (2009 November 9)

letöltés
c_r_z_


----------



## Munya (2009 November 9)

ceruza
cs_r_p


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 9)

cserép
j_r_k_


----------



## casey02 (2009 November 9)

járókő, járóka

m_g_t_rt_s


----------



## Kirjava (2009 November 9)

járóka
c_rk_sz_g_zg_t_


----------



## zsufo (2009 November 9)

cirkuszigazgató 
k_rm_st_r


----------



## zsozso06 (2009 November 9)

karmester
c_p_f_z_


----------



## zsufo (2009 November 9)

cipőfűző
k_r_nt_n


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 10)

karantén
sz_b_k_r_kp_r


----------



## hr4lxl (2009 November 10)

szobakerékpár
f_ll_bd_


----------



## csibike56 (2009 November 10)

fallabda
k.rm.st.r


----------



## nysm (2009 November 10)

karmester
t_llp_pl_n


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 10)

tollpaplan
-d-j-r-s


----------



## Avavyn (2009 November 10)

időjárás

p_d_g_g_s


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 10)

pedagógus

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## vikifado (2009 November 10)

borospince

p_l_sk_


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 10)

poloska
_d_ss_g


----------



## witchke (2009 November 10)

adósság
k-gy-tl-ns-g


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 10)

kegyetlenség
j_v_d_l_m


----------



## tahlly (2009 November 10)

jövedelem
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 10)

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 10)

Bocsánat az előző megfejtése karácsony


----------



## hr4lxl (2009 November 10)

karácsony
b_ld_g_n


----------



## witchke (2009 November 10)

boldogan
-k-st-j-s


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 10)

okostojás
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## ramonca (2009 November 10)

fénymásoló

j_l_ő_á_p_


----------



## MeciAni (2009 November 10)

jelzőlámpa
_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## witchke (2009 November 10)

asztalterítő
k-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## kaptafa77 (2009 November 10)

kereskedelem
p_sz_oly_á_k_


----------



## MeciAni (2009 November 10)

pisztolytáska
_ld_lk_cs_


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 10)

pisztolytáska
k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## kaptafa77 (2009 November 10)

oldalkocsi
n_p_l_e_z_


----------



## nysm (2009 November 10)

napellenző, környezetvédelem
b_nk_._t_m_t_


----------



## Munya (2009 November 10)

bankautomata
k_nyv_sb_lt


----------



## stepupfun (2009 November 10)

könyvesbolt

t_r_p_á_ó


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 10)

terepjáró
l_z_rny_mt_t_


----------



## jumpika (2009 November 10)

p_lg_rm_st_r


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

polgármester
l_v_rd_


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 10)

lézernyomtató,polgármester
_szt_l_ sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

asztali számológép?


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## stepupfun (2009 November 10)

pohárköszöntő

R_p_l_


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

Repülő
h_rck_cs_


----------



## stepupfun (2009 November 10)

harckocsi
h_n_sz_r_


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

hónőszerű  gondolom nem


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

h_l_ttk_m


----------



## Eprecske01 (2009 November 10)

halottkém
sp_r_t_á_i_


----------



## katona06 (2009 November 10)

repülőgép
t_r_k_v_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 10)

repülőgép
l_p_k_d_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 10)

repülőgép
l_p_k_d_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 10)

lopakodó
s_r_z_t


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 10)

sorozat
f_t_m_d_


----------



## fakana (2009 November 10)

sorozat
k_r_e


----------



## lad (2009 November 11)

körbe
_tc_s_r_k


----------



## nysm (2009 November 11)

futamidő
körte
g_mk_p_cs


----------



## Nirot (2009 November 11)

futamodó

h_dr_g_nh_dk_t_s


----------



## gyulabá712 (2009 November 11)

gémkapocs
hidrogénhidkötés

_ _ t_b_sz


----------



## gyulabá712 (2009 November 11)

utcasarok

sz_ns_vm_nt_s


----------



## tahlly (2009 November 11)

autóbusz
szénsavmentes

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## gyulabá712 (2009 November 11)

képregény

r_gcs_ln_v_l_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 11)

rágcsálnivaló
k_r_ssz_k


----------



## gyulabá712 (2009 November 11)

karosszék

cs_t_rt_k_n


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 11)

csütörtökön
m_lt_f_nkc_ _s


----------



## vikifado (2009 November 11)

multifunkciós

t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## bastrika (2009 November 11)

multifunkcionális
_r_m_t_r_p__


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 11)

vikifado írta:


> multifunkciós
> 
> t_ng_rp_rt



tengerpart


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 11)

bastrika írta:


> multifunkcionális
> _r_m_t_r_p__



aromaterápia

s_rr_nd!


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 11)

stepupfun írta:


> harckocsi
> h_n_sz_r_


 
hangszere

aromaterápia

s_rr_nd! 

sorrend

_l_f_nt_d_m_r


----------



## puczky (2009 November 11)

Elefántidomár

B_rb_lt_v_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 11)

elefántidomár
_r_n_


----------



## istvan8403 (2009 November 11)

arany
f_c_cs_p_t


----------



## kincs23 (2009 November 11)

nagyon otletes es fejtoro


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 11)

istvan8403 írta:


> arany
> f_c_cs_p_t


focicsapat

s_r_kcs_p


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 11)

sarokcsap
Sz_ntj_n_sb_g_r


----------



## Xantana (2009 November 11)

szentjánosbogár
k_r_lys_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 11)

Királyság
_f_ls_g_


----------



## puczky (2009 November 11)

Őfelsége

k_n_p_


----------



## zsufo (2009 November 11)

kanapé
r_tm_s


----------



## nysm (2009 November 11)

ritmus
_g_rly_k


----------



## kisdöme (2009 November 11)

repülőgép 
p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


----------



## kisdöme (2009 November 11)

repülőgép
p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 11)

nysm írta:


> ritmus
> _g_rly_k


 
kisdome 
Állandó Tag

Státusz: Nem elérhető 
Üzenet: 21
Regisztrált:: Nov 2009
Hol: szentes hungary




 

Ma, 07:35 PM 



repülőgép
p-l-cs-nt-s-t- 
kisdome 
Állandó Tag

Státusz: Nem elérhető 
Üzenet: 21
Regisztrált:: Nov 2009
Hol: szentes hungary




 

Ma, 07:35 PM 



repülőgép
p-l-cs-nt-s-t- 
egérlyuk


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 11)

nysm írta:


> ritmus
> _g_rly_k


 
egérlyuk


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 11)

kisdome írta:


> repülőgép
> p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


 
palacsintasütő

sz_k_d_s


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 12)

szakadás
t_sz_v_r_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 12)

tiszavirág
k_m_l__


----------



## Grundolf (2009 November 12)

Kamélia
k_nd_r k_s_ly_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 12)

kondorkeselyű

_z_mz_v_r


----------



## Grundolf (2009 November 12)

üzemzavar
sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 12)

szaporodalom
k_ts_gb__s_s


----------



## Majzy (2009 November 12)

kétségbeesés
f_l_r_n_é_


----------



## BordiJoe (2009 November 12)

Szerintem

földrengés

bár nem egészen jó volt a feladvány.

földrengés
m_k_sb__gl_


----------



## casey02 (2009 November 12)

mákosbeigli

__r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## nysm (2009 November 13)

eurodinamika 
s_v_ny_k_p_szt_


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

repülőgép


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

savanyúkáposzta


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

szépirodalom


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

k_nd_rk_s_ly_


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

szentjánosbogár


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

szakadás


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

j_n_cs_r


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

üzemzavar


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

t_cs_k


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

kétségbeesés


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

m_n_k_n_


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

királyság


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

őfelsége


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

m_n_t_r


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

magatartás


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

sz_rg_l_m


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

titokzatos


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

vízipipa


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

c_g_r_tt_


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

ábrándozás


----------



## lala84 (2009 November 13)

n__r_n


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 13)

lala84 írta:


> titokzatos


Ha szabad kérdeznem jól érzed magad? Otthon is vannak Nálad?


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

nysm írta:


> eurodinamika
> s_v_ny_k_p_szt_


 
savanyúkáposzta
_p_l_t_szt_l_s


----------



## nysm (2009 November 13)

épületasztalos (hú, sokáig kellett néznem, mire beugrott)
gy_m_ntcs_sz_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 13)

gyémántcsiszoló
kr_st_lyp_h_r
:222:


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

kristálypohár
b_t_r_p_l_


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 13)

bútorápoló
_v_gcs_sz_l_g_p


----------



## Melanie79 (2009 November 13)

üvegcsiszológép
f_r_g_


----------



## dudast (2009 November 13)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


 
repülőgép

sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## dudast (2009 November 13)

replőgép
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## zsolsar (2009 November 13)

szamitogep
sz_m_t_s


----------



## RealTek (2009 November 13)

szemetes
k_r_s_tk__g_sz_t_s


----------



## Melanie79 (2009 November 13)

számítás
b_r_ts_g


----------



## hr4lxl (2009 November 13)

barátság
r_g_szt_g_p


----------



## Melanie79 (2009 November 13)

ragasztógép
v_mp_r


----------



## nysm (2009 November 13)

vámpír
m_gy_rv_zsl_


----------



## Melanie79 (2009 November 13)

magyarvizsla
s_v_t_g


----------



## nysm (2009 November 13)

sivatag
_._t_p_ly_


----------



## szido (2009 November 13)

autópálya
b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## Melanie79 (2009 November 13)

babapiskóta
k_r_m_ll_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 13)

karamella
d__sc_k_r


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

RealTek írta:


> szemetes
> k_r_s_tk__g_sz_t_s


 
keresetkiegészítés


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

anlikar írta:


> karamella
> d__sc_k_r


 
dióscukor (?)
sz_r_t_ _llv_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 13)

száritóállvány
j_h_szk_ty_


----------



## fayke (2009 November 13)

juhászkutya

k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 13)

kávéscsésze
d__st_rt_


----------



## nysm (2009 November 13)

dióstorta
_r_tts_g_v_zsg_


----------



## hajnal65 (2009 November 13)

érettségivizsga
v_r_gt_rt_


----------



## uterus (2009 November 13)

virágtartó
k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## adrienn42 (2009 November 13)

virágtartó
_rch_d__


----------



## hajnal65 (2009 November 13)

keresztrejvény

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## hajnal65 (2009 November 13)

orchidea

k_p_sk_nyv


----------



## area51 (2009 November 13)

képeskönyv
sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 13)

száncsengő

h-rg-sz-t


----------



## andrea987 (2009 November 13)

horgászat
l-ngl-v-g-k


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

horgászat
n_dr_gg_mb


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

andrea987 írta:


> horgászat
> l-ngl-v-g-k


 
lánglovagok

n_dr_gg_mb


----------



## Domih (2009 November 13)

nadrággomb

k_r_k_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 13)

kirakat

b-gl-rk-


----------



## Domih (2009 November 13)

boglárka

b_b_k_c_i


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 13)

babakocsi
r_kl_m_js_g


----------



## minerva223 (2009 November 13)

reklámújság
f_sz_kr_k_


----------



## kappa79 (2009 November 13)

fészekrakó
m_d_rt_ll


----------



## Antonius25 (2009 November 13)

madártoll
t_llt_rt_


----------



## minerva223 (2009 November 14)

tolltartó
_l_ml_mp_


----------



## Rena78 (2009 November 14)

elemlámpa
l_mp_b_r_


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 14)

lámpabúra
cs_rk_k_lt_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 14)

csirkekeltető

sz-b-sm-nt-k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 14)

szabásminták
d_v_tm_n__s


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 14)

divatmániás
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 14)

(jaj de hosszú)
megszentségtelenithetetlenségeskedésiátokért
j_j d_ b_l_f_r_dt_m


----------



## Sanyika1987 (2009 November 14)

jaj de belefáradtam
_p_l_n_


----------



## minerva223 (2009 November 14)

ápolónő
r_ksz_r_ms_l_t_


----------



## Sanyika1987 (2009 November 14)

ráksziromsaláta
r_c_pc__


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 14)

recepció
v_nd_gsz_b_


----------



## area51 (2009 November 14)

vendégszoba
r_c_pc__


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 14)

Kettővel feljebb volt!
recepció
_l_m_tt_s


----------



## agnica (2009 November 14)

álomittas
_ny_h_j_


----------



## area51 (2009 November 14)

anyahajó
r_d_rg_m_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 14)

radirgumi
_st_k_scs_ll_g


----------



## hajnal65 (2009 November 14)

üstököscsillag

_jf_l_m_s_


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 14)

üstököscsillag
_r_szm_szkv_cssl_sszk_lcs


----------



## pbando (2009 November 14)

oroszmoszkvicsslusszkulcs
ny_m_r_lt_k


----------



## Angie0316 (2009 November 14)

nyomorultak
gy_ng_lk_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 14)

gyengélkedők
m_z_v_sz_n


----------



## ubiquitin (2009 November 14)

mozivászon
a_t_g_m_i


----------



## Kumm (2009 November 14)

gyengélkedik
_ll_h_tl_n_t_s_t_k_rt


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 15)

mozivászon
f_lmcs_ll_g


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 15)

filmcsillag
szt_rsz_k_cs


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 15)

sztárszakács
d_j_z_s


----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 15)

díjazás

_szt_lyz_t


----------



## udit1116 (2009 November 15)

osztályzat
t_rm_sh_z_


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 15)

..terméshozó..
v_r_k_d_s


----------



## nysm (2009 November 15)

verekedés
dzs_ntr_


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 15)

dzsentri
-m-g-


----------



## zsufo (2009 November 16)

omega
l_k_t


----------



## mip8 (2009 November 16)

leköt


----------



## mip8 (2009 November 16)

jaj, újat elfelejtettem írni
t_l_f_n


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 16)

telefon
p_zzl_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

puzzle
t_lv_j


----------



## kisvass (2009 November 16)

tolvaj
r_jtv_ny


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

rejtvény
b_bzs_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 16)

babzsák
r_k_l_k


----------



## sefule (2009 November 16)

rókaluk
_gz_ng_s


----------



## KCS75 (2009 November 16)

égzengés
v_z_p_lm_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

vízipálma
_ll_tk_rt


----------



## eniko61 (2009 November 16)

állatkert
sz_rk_s_g


----------



## sefule (2009 November 16)

szürkeség
f_lzs_r


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

fülzsír
t_rdv_d_


----------



## Atti_hun (2009 November 16)

térdvédő
pr_k_r__t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 16)

fülzsir
b_r_tv_ltf_j_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

borotváltfejű
_ll_l_mp_


----------



## sefule (2009 November 16)

borotváltfejű
f_lf_jt


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

felfújt
n_pr_k_sz


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 16)

állólámpa
cs_ll_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 16)

naprakész
h_jd_n_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

csillár
cs_cs_m_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 16)

hajdina
csecsemő
n_gyf__


----------



## sefule (2009 November 16)

nagyfiú
z_n_t_n_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 16)

zenetanár
b_l_tt_nc_sn_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

balettáncosnő
_d_j_r_s


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 16)

balettáncosnő
_d_j_r_s


----------



## Brigócaa (2009 November 16)

időjárás
z_ng_r_


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 16)

zongora
_std_b_s


----------



## Luuk Atti (2009 November 17)

üstdobos
t_m_d_r


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 17)

tómeder? nagyon nehezen tudtam ezt kihozni belőle és nem is biztos, hogy jó!

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

árvalányhaj
h_zt_t_


----------



## gyutti (2009 November 17)

háztető
k-r-cs-nyf-


----------



## Yeye001 (2009 November 17)

karácsonyfa
h_ _mb_r


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

karácsonyfa
h_l_sz_b_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

karácsonyfa
f_lv_d_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

hóember
h_nt_l_


----------



## noemi81 (2009 November 17)

falvédő
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## sefule (2009 November 17)

billentyűzet
h_jh_l_


----------



## Tobias00 (2009 November 17)

hajháló
b_ly_gz_


----------



## sefule (2009 November 17)

bélyegző
m_s_m_dv_


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

mosómedve
m_s_t_kn_


----------



## Juhasz (2009 November 17)

mosóteknő
k_g_l


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

hántoló
k_k_r_c_cs_h_


----------



## Juhasz (2009 November 17)

kagyló
i_k_l


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 17)

mosóteknő

p_nzh_jh_sz


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

pénzhajhász
p_l_t_k_s


----------



## sefule (2009 November 17)

politikus
v_dk_cs_


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

vadkacsa
t_k_sr_c_


----------



## sefule (2009 November 17)

tőkésréce
k_sz_b_r


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

kőszobor
m_rv_nyt_bl_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 17)

márványtábla


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 17)

márványtábla
j_ _zl_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 November 17)

jóízlés

sz_rny_l_s


----------



## Julci (2009 November 17)

szárnyalás

m_k_cs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 November 17)

makacs

cs_ny_csk_


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

csúnyácska
cs_p_f_c_m


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 November 17)

csípőficam

gy_gyk_z_l_s


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

gyógykezelés
sz_vm_ssz_zs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 November 17)

szívmasszázs

m_dv_t_lp


----------



## SaGa59 (2009 November 17)

medvetalp
c_ck_f_rkk_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 17)

cickafarkkóró

k_p_rs_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 17)

koporsó
gy_szm_n_t


----------



## berzeleusz (2009 November 17)

gyászmenet
-gr--sk-l-


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

ugróiskola
t_h_rg_pk_cs_


----------



## berzeleusz (2009 November 17)

tehergépkocsi
m-d-rt-vl-t


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

madártávlat
t_h_nt_j


----------



## Julci (2009 November 17)

tehergépkocsi

m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## sefule (2009 November 17)

tehéntej
m_g_sl_s


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

magasles
_r_d_l_m_r_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 17)

Julci írta:


> tehergépkocsi
> 
> m_t_rk_r_kp_r


 
motorkerékpár

magasles
_r_d_l_m_r_ 

irodalomóra
h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## Julci (2009 November 17)

helyesírás

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## berzeleusz (2009 November 17)

makrancos
sz_m_ll_nz_


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

szemellenző
h_m_s_tv_ny


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 17)

szemellenző

n_pf_nyt_t_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 17)

potyi2009 írta:


> szemellenző
> h_m_s_tv_ny


 
hamisítvány


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

napfénytető
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## berzeleusz (2009 November 17)

napfénytető
h_z_f_l_d_t


----------



## berzeleusz (2009 November 17)

távirányító
h_ds_r_g


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

hadsereg
v_j_sk_ny_r


----------



## Julci (2009 November 17)

vajaskenyér

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

házifeladat
k_pk_r_t


----------



## potyi2009 (2009 November 17)

mobiltelefon
f_c_l_bd_


----------



## berzeleusz (2009 November 17)

focilabda
m_st_rs_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 November 17)

mesterség

sz-mj-t-k


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 17)

szemjáték, számjáték(?)

s_psz_


----------



## a.nemeth (2009 November 17)

sípszó
da_m__a


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 17)

a.nemeth írta:


> sípszó
> da_m__a


 itt a mássalhangzókat kellene megadni...


----------



## a.nemeth (2009 November 17)

Wulfi írta:


> itt a mássalhangzókat kellene megadni...


oké, korrigálom 
d_lm_t_


----------



## kisvass (2009 November 17)

dalmata
sz_j_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 17)

szójáték
p_r_ncs_l_t


----------



## kisvass (2009 November 17)

parancsolat
_m_r_l_sz


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 17)

amarílisz
b_z_g_ny


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 17)

képkeret
r_v_s_r_s


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 17)

rovásírás
sz_lm_t_t_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 17)

szalmatető
s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## nylonnyul (2009 November 17)

siralomház
r_zs_t


----------



## nylonnyul (2009 November 17)

Bocsánat! 
r_zs_t_


----------



## barylla (2009 November 17)

Jójátékot kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 18)

rózsatő

t--k-v-r-k


----------



## PSzilvia (2009 November 18)

teakeverék

d__t_r_


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 18)

diótörő
g_g_f_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 18)

diotörő
sz_lm_l_ng


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 18)

szalmaláng
b_mb_sk_l


----------



## Siska76 (2009 November 18)

bimbóskel ?
sz_r_l_mgy_r_k


----------



## margit0621 (2009 November 18)

bimbóskel
k_z_m_nk_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 18)

szerelemgyerek
kézimunka
m_nyb_lt


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 18)

szerelemgyerek
kézimunka
m_nyb_lt


----------



## lad (2009 November 18)

menybolt
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## PSzilvia (2009 November 18)

naplemente
f_l_l_tl_n


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 18)

felelőtlen
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## PSzilvia (2009 November 18)

karikatúra
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 18)

katicabogár
_g_h_b_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 18)

égiháború

z_bp_h_ly


----------



## blaskobernadett (2009 November 18)

égiháború

f_cs_g_


----------



## lil.la (2009 November 18)

FACSIGA

_m_lő_a_u


----------



## cefet (echte) (2009 November 18)

karácsonyfa
t_rn_c_p_


----------



## lacika1981 (2009 November 18)

tornacipő
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 19)

emelődaru
almáspite
sz_rz_d_s


----------



## torilaci (2009 November 19)

szerződés
sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 19)

születésnap
_nn_p_lt


----------



## ydra (2009 November 19)

ünnepelt
j_k_dv


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 19)

jókedv(neked is)
m_l_ts_g


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 19)

mulatság
d_n_md_n_m


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 20)

dínomdánom
-il-e-t-ü


----------



## hubele (2009 November 20)

billentyu
.a.t.u


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 20)

Nekem csak a hattyú jött be, de az hossz ú-val van!
b_v_nd_rl_


----------



## udit1116 (2009 November 20)

bevándorló
s_g_ts_gk_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 20)

segitségkérés
f_lm_nt_sz_lg_l_t
:4::4:


----------



## theokat (2009 November 20)

felmentőszolgálat
m_gy_r_kr_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 20)

mogyorókrémes

_v_k_d_kr_m


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 20)

*billentyű*

billentyű


dani miki írta:


> dínomdánom
> -il-e-t-ü


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 20)

bevándorló


korall44 írta:


> Nekem csak a hattyú jött be, de az hossz ú-val van!
> b_v_nd_rl_


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 20)

avokádókrém


kozeput írta:


> mogyorókrémes
> 
> _v_k_d_kr_m


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 20)

gyűrűsféreg
f_ld_g_l_szt_


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 20)

folyami kagyló
p_h_t_st_


----------



## Reneesmee (2009 November 20)

puhatestű
sz_l_m_ndra_


----------



## Yeye001 (2009 November 20)

szalamandra
k_k_szd_ _


----------



## katri (2009 November 20)

kókuszdió
sz_r_l_m


----------



## gionj (2009 November 20)

szerelem
p_tr_l__m


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 November 20)

petróleum

m-gh-t-r-z-s-k


----------



## harlydavidson (2009 November 20)

repülögép
k_j_k


----------



## martisa (2009 November 20)

hegyipatak írta:


> petróleum
> 
> m-gh-t-r-z-s-k


 
meghatározások
s-sz-r


----------



## harlydavidson (2009 November 20)

repülögép
k_j_k


----------



## nysm (2009 November 20)

kajak
d_f_kt


----------



## Laonfort (2009 November 20)

defekt
e_z_é_e_l_n!


----------



## nysm (2009 November 20)

eszméletlen
p_zs_m_


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 20)

pizsama k_zkr_m


----------



## ferdi22 (2009 November 20)

pizsama
p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## ferdi22 (2009 November 20)

kézkrém
p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

kézkrém
m_rc_d_s


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

pacalpörkölt
m_lh_zs_k


----------



## alik (2009 November 20)

málhazsák
l_h_r


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

lehár
k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## nysm (2009 November 20)

lóher,kellemetlen

k_nyvt_r


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

könyvtár
k_m_ny


----------



## nysm (2009 November 20)

kemény,kömény
str_ndl_bd_


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

strandlabda
p_ff_szt_tt


----------



## nysm (2009 November 20)

puffasztott
cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

csillaghullás
g_r_ncs_rv


----------



## nysm (2009 November 20)

gerincsérv
f_gcs_k_rg_t_s


----------



## torilaci (2009 November 21)

fogcsikorgatás
k_ny_rm_rzs_


----------



## trrrke (2009 November 21)

kenyermorzsa
tr_kt_r


----------



## Cyra_ (2009 November 21)

traktor
c_p_f_z_


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

cipőfűző
M_é_t n_m t_d_k l_t_l_e_i, h_ m_r m_g_a_ a 2_ h_z_á_z_l_s_m?


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

Miért nem tudok letölteni, ha már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom?
N_m k_l_e_e i_y_n d_l_o_k_l s_í_a_n_ e_y_á_t, m_g h_ k_n_d_i_k i_ v_g_t_k.


----------



## Hexuron (2009 November 21)

(>nem kellene ilyen dolgokkal szivatni egymást, még ha kanadaiak is vagytok)

t_t_cs_r_p


----------



## Rootbeer (2009 November 21)

tetőcserép
-z -ó-u- n-m -a-e-o-d-l


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 21)

Hexuron írta:


> (>nem kellene ilyen dolgokkal szivatni egymást, még ha kanadaiak is vagytok)
> 
> t_t_cs_r_p


 
tetőcserép
(Rootbeer feladványa nem szabályszerű)

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## nemelek (2009 November 21)

Wulfi írta:


> tetőcserép
> (Rootbeer feladványa nem szabályszerű)
> 
> ny_kk_nd_


nyakkendő

p_r_nty_k


----------



## Winnetou (2009 November 21)

porontyok
l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## bellus (2009 November 21)

láncfűrész
b-t-nk-v-r-


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 21)

betonkeverő
b_b__t_l


----------



## nikkike (2009 November 21)

bébiétel
k_k_kkt_ll


----------



## Gottka (2009 November 21)

kakukktoll
p_lm_f_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 21)

pálmafa
sz_k_lyv_s_l_t


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

székelyvieselet
p_r_st_j_s


----------



## torilaci (2009 November 21)

pirostojás
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## collinus (2009 November 21)

pirostojás
t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## sugar900319 (2009 November 22)

töltöttkáposzta
pr_p_g_nd_


----------



## kuszkusz (2009 November 22)

propaganda

K_R_ND_L_S


----------



## shortyhu (2009 November 22)

töltöttkáposzta
KIRÁNDULÁS
m_j_sh_rk_


----------



## kincseim (2009 November 22)

májashurka
h_f_v_s


----------



## shortyhu (2009 November 22)

hófúvás
b_v_s_rl_k_z_p_nt


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 22)

bevásárlóközpont
b_lk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## drenda22 (2009 November 22)

anlikar írta:


> bevásárlóközpont
> b_lk_r_sk_d_l_m



belkereskedelem

_nd_v_d_ _l_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 22)

belkereskedelem
individuális

_d_nyf_g_


----------



## kincseim (2009 November 22)

edényfogó
h___rch__


----------



## Winnetou (2009 November 22)

hierarchia
__t_p_ly_


----------



## fayke (2009 November 22)

autópálya
t_l_f_nr_g_szt_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 22)

telefonregiszter

m_rl_gh_nt_


----------



## Marthe (2009 November 22)

repülőgép
c_mp_t_r


----------



## Keyla (2009 November 22)

computer
h_z_ _ll_t


----------



## RED BULL (2009 November 22)

háziállat
m_d_l


----------



## enlebo (2009 November 22)

medál
c-r-z-


----------



## Keyla (2009 November 22)

ceruza
t_l_f_n


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 23)

telefon
s-e-r-n-


----------



## monilidi (2009 November 23)

szekrény
p_r_v_n


----------



## kincseim (2009 November 23)

paraván
r_h_sz_r_t_


----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 23)

ruhaszárító
p_n_l_


----------



## Drej (2009 November 23)

póniló
k_v_d_r_l_


----------



## Azsoka (2009 November 23)

kávédaráló
v_l_g_t_s


----------



## Keyla (2009 November 23)

válogatás
t_zh_ly


----------



## drenda22 (2009 November 23)

Keyla írta:


> válogatás
> t_zh_ly



tűzhely

sz_rv_sv_d_sz


----------



## enlebo (2009 November 23)

szarvasvadász
cs-r-pt-r-s


----------



## fayke (2009 November 23)

cseréptörés

b_v_s_rl_sz_ty_r


----------



## snowybody (2009 November 23)

bevásárlószatyor

l_v_g_m_n_s_g


----------



## normandi (2009 November 23)

talán: lovagiminőség


----------



## normandi (2009 November 23)

_jt_f_lf_


----------



## RED BULL (2009 November 23)

ajtófélfa
_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## enlebo (2009 November 23)

analfabéta
v-nd-rt-r-szny-


----------



## normandi (2009 November 23)

ajtófélfa


----------



## normandi (2009 November 23)

bocs:vándortarisznya


----------



## B.U. (2009 November 23)

vándortarisznya

k-l-p-s-n-s


----------



## normandi (2009 November 23)

_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## enlebo (2009 November 23)

analfabéta , mégegyszer 
p-k-r-


----------



## h0o2a7j6 (2009 November 23)

pékárú

r_fl_x


----------



## Gigi72 (2009 November 23)

Bevásárlószatyor


----------



## Gigi72 (2009 November 23)

Kalaposinas
_lt_l_n_s_sk_l_


----------



## Gigi72 (2009 November 23)

reflex

k_nyv_sb_lt


----------



## adlin (2009 November 23)

könyvesbolt
k_t_t__ll_m_s


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 23)

kutatóállomás
_nd_k_l_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 23)

indokolatlan
k_l_ndv_gy


----------



## RED BULL (2009 November 23)

kalandvágy
m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 23)

meglepetés
c_szt_rn_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 23)

ciszterna
h_g_rg_t_g


----------



## *Lazy* (2009 November 23)

repülőgép
k_l_n_d_r


----------



## *Lazy* (2009 November 23)

áááááh!


----------



## BeJaa (2009 November 23)

hógörgeteg
k_rm_l


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 23)

karmol
_gy_d_l


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 23)

Egyedül
R_zsd_m_nt_s _c_l


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 23)

Rozsdamentesacél
cs_m_g_l_st_chn_l_g__


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 23)

csomagolástechnológia 
_nt_gr_lt_r_mk_r


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 23)

integráltáramkör
f_ny_rz_k_nys_g


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 23)

fényérzékenység
K_b_r_p_c_


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

Kóborapáca <- ez lehet, hogy nehéz, inkabb adok egy másikat

"Mit álldogál maga a táblánál, mint valami Kóborapáca!
Menjen a helyére!" - a kémiatanárunk kedvenc beszólása volt.

Pr_v_t_z_c__


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

Privatizáció
S_jn_l_t_s


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

Sajnálatos
Tr_pp_st_s_jt


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

Trappistasajt
J_ _jjsz_k_t!


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

Jó éjszakát! <- Viszont'!

_st_m_s_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 24)

estimese
p_z_t_v_m


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

pozitívum 

p_f_n_sl_d_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 24)

pofonosláda
t_szt_l_tk_r


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

pofonosláda - csak ilyen elrugaszkodott ötleteim vannak... inkabb adok egy másikat:

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

Haat, nem kitalálta!


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

Tiszteletkör
B_k_k_r_ly


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 24)

tűzijáték és
Békakirály
m_n_f_kt_r_


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

manufaktúra
t_rs_r_d_l_m


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

társirodalom ...
t_l_sz_n_t


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

téliszünet
f_t_b_l_nd


----------



## Kryx76 (2009 November 24)

futóbolond
p_sztr_ng


----------



## artep33 (2009 November 24)

pisztráng
m_gy_r_


----------



## blackhole2 (2009 November 24)

mogyoró
l_kh_r_t_


----------



## Kryx76 (2009 November 24)

lökhárító
r_pc_m_g_l_j


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 24)

répcemagolaj(?)
p_nt_m_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 24)

repcemag olaj
k_k_r_c_cs_h_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 24)

puntómotor?
sz_l_nc_


----------



## GOAndy (2009 November 24)

szólánca
sz_km_

Előbb elrontottam,sorry.


----------



## Drej (2009 November 24)

szakma
k_l_m_t_r_ő


----------



## artep33 (2009 November 24)

kilóméterkő
f_r_sz_l_p


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 24)

fűrészlap

k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## GOAndy (2009 November 24)

kórboncnok
m_t_m_rf_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 24)

metamorfózis

k_rm_nyv_lt_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 24)

kormányváltás
d_n_szt__
:23::23:


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 24)

dinasztia

p_rt_z_n_kc__


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 24)

partizánakció

g_pf_gyv_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 24)

partizánakció?
r_v_l_c__


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 24)

reveláció

g_pf_gyv_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 24)

elkéstem
gépfegyver
r_v_lv_r


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 24)

revolver

n_ps_g_r


----------



## GOAndy (2009 November 24)

napsugár
f_nyk_ld_tt


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 24)

fényküldött

h_t_nd_r


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 24)

hótündér

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 24)

bazsarózsa
h_m_rs_kl_t


----------



## GOAndy (2009 November 24)

hőmérséklet
p_r_n_z_s


----------



## katika_eros (2009 November 24)

hőmérséklet


----------



## katika_eros (2009 November 24)

ezt elnéztem
elnézést
hm....gpondolkodom


----------



## GOAndy (2009 November 24)

akkor segítek,ha lehet ilyet csinálni
paranézis
k_r_t


----------



## katika_eros (2009 November 24)

ahh... feladom 
nem tom...
Ugyes vagy


----------



## katika_eros (2009 November 24)

köszönöm

és hogy most pótoljam a lemaradásom:

keret, karát, köret

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## GOAndy (2009 November 24)

természetvédelem
v_l_sz


----------



## bobe.c (2009 November 24)

integráltáramkör
gy_m_lcsk_s_r


----------



## katika_eros (2009 November 24)

1xre ket feladvany? 

GOAndy : válasz
bobe.c: gyümölcskosár

_c_l_t (macskaféle)


----------



## Gigi72 (2009 November 24)

ocelot
k_nyvk__ll_t_s


----------



## ponchoroberta (2009 November 24)

könyvkiállítás
m_d_s_t


----------



## reka87 (2009 November 24)

repülőgép
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Keyla (2009 November 24)

karácsony
gy_r ty_


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 25)

gyertya

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## s_nikolett (2009 November 25)

kannibalizmus

gy_rsv_n_t


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 25)

gyorsvonat

l_t_t_v_ls_g


----------



## benzsofi (2009 November 25)

látótávolság

m_ss_lh_ngz_


----------



## Zsóka19 (2009 November 25)

mássalhangzó
-dv-nt


----------



## s_nikolett (2009 November 25)

advent

f_ny_f_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 25)

fenyőfa
cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## kozeput (2009 November 25)

csillagszóró

k_r_cs_nyf_t_z


----------



## BeJaa (2009 November 25)

karácsonyfatűz
_j_nd_k


----------



## B.U. (2009 November 25)

ajándék

m-gl-p-t-s


----------



## s_nikolett (2009 November 25)

meglepetés

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 25)

karácsonyfa
_gb_ny_l_


----------



## csianka (2009 November 25)

karácsonyfa

m_k_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 25)

mikulás
t_l_p_


----------



## csianka (2009 November 25)

télapó

cs_ll_g_


----------



## s_nikolett (2009 November 25)

csillag

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## csianka (2009 November 25)

szaloncukor

m_sn_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 25)

masni
_nn_p_v_cs_r_


----------



## Mariann27 (2009 November 25)

ünnepivacsora
k_sk_n_l


----------



## fayke (2009 November 25)

kiskanál

F_st_kt_ssz_nt_ H_pc_ B_n_


----------



## Mariann27 (2009 November 25)

Festéktüsszentő Hapci Benő
k_v_cs_ltv_sk_p_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 25)

kovácsoltvaskapa(?)
_g_._kn_k l_tsz_ f_ld_ t_n_m_ny


----------



## Szani966 (2009 November 25)

égieknek látszó földi tünemény

k_m_ndh_t_tl_n


----------



## Szani966 (2009 November 25)

k_b_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 25)

Szani966 írta:


> égieknek látszó földi tünemény
> 
> k_m_ndh_t_tl_n


 
kimondhatatlan 

_gy_d_l?


----------



## Szani966 (2009 November 25)

egyedül
_l_mv_l_g?


----------



## BeJaa (2009 November 25)

álomvilág
_st_m_s_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 26)

estimese
_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Kryx76 (2009 November 26)

altatódal
k_ny_rh_j


----------



## Hjudit34 (2009 November 26)

kenyérhéj
k_v_n_t


----------



## Csaba9 (2009 November 26)

kivonat
f_l_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 26)

felelős
t_lb_m_nd_s
:98::..:


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

felelős

k_n_z_t


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

tolbamondás

k_n_z_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 26)

kinézet
sz_lm_z_l_s


----------



## Marry (2009 November 26)

anlikar írta:


> kinézet
> sz_lm_z_l_s


szolmizálás
_sz_m_n_


----------



## Marry (2009 November 26)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép
t_h_r_u_ó


----------



## gumócska (2009 November 26)

teherautó

sz-ll-m


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 26)

szellem

m_c_m_ck_


----------



## tuborg84 (2009 November 26)

micimackó

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 26)

számítógép

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## mamics (2009 November 26)

számítógép
t_l_p_


----------



## ErosBors (2009 November 26)

karácsony
télapó

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## zitus77 (2009 November 26)

levendula

sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## ErosBors (2009 November 26)

szilveszter

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 26)

tüzijáték
r_k_t_k:idea:
:,,:


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

rakéták

d_rr_n_s


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

egyedül

K_KK_L_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 26)

durranás
f_stf_lh_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 26)

kukkoló
p_r_n_j_s


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

füsthelhő
g_mbb_mb_


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

füstfelhő
g_mbb_mb_


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

paranoiás

_d_gb_t_g


----------



## fayke (2009 November 26)

idegbeteg

pr_szt_t_m_t_t


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 26)

prosztataműtét
h_cc_l_d_s


----------



## csillady (2009 November 26)

repülőgép

m_d_rt_vl_t


----------



## Csabx (2009 November 26)

madártávlat

gy_l_g_s


----------



## zsoka267 (2009 November 26)

repülőgép
t-r-szny-


----------



## Anne78 (2009 November 27)

tarisznya
k_r_nd_l_


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 27)

gyalogos, kiránduló

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## boszika49 (2009 November 27)

Esthajnalcsillag
m_ggysz_sz


----------



## joccc (2009 November 27)

meggyszósz
K_kest_t_


----------



## csomagolo (2009 November 27)

Kékestető
b_v_s_rl_k_cs_


----------



## tancitanci (2009 November 27)

bevásárlókocsi
t_l_g_k_r_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 27)

taligakerék
z_rd_d_


----------



## fayke (2009 November 27)

zordidő

f_zf_p__t_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 27)

fűzfapoéta
_ll_th_g_._n_._


----------



## Anne78 (2009 November 27)

állathigiénia
k_._d_k_lt


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 27)

koedukált

l_._rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Anne78 (2009 November 27)

leírhatatlan
f_ll_ngz_s


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 27)

fellengzős

p_rk_l_c_d_l_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 27)

parkolócédula
c_ck_f_rkf_


----------



## fayke (2009 November 27)

cickafarkfű

b_sz_rk_nysz_mb_t


----------



## mazsola23 (2009 November 27)

cickafarkfű
_dv_nt


----------



## mazsolka30 (2009 November 27)

boszorkányszombat
advent

k_sk_r_cs_ny


----------



## mazsola23 (2009 November 27)

kiskarácsony
h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## Bagyesz (2009 November 27)

kiskarácsony
z_ne__ob_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 27)

mazsola23 írta:


> kiskarácsony
> h_ll_cs_ll_g


 hullócsillag

l_zm_r_


----------



## mazsola23 (2009 November 27)

lázmérő
d_ _v_t_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2009 November 27)

diavetítő

_p_r_t_r


----------



## fayke (2009 November 27)

diavetítő

_r_kn_pt_r


----------



## mazsola23 (2009 November 27)

öröknaptár
r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## Anne78 (2009 November 27)

rénszarvas
_rd_gf_._k_


----------



## mazsola23 (2009 November 27)

ördögfióka
t_rp_f_z


----------



## Bagyesz (2009 November 27)

rénszarvas
_gy_go__ó


----------



## Anne78 (2009 November 27)

mazsola23 írta:


> ördögfióka
> t_rp_f_z


törpefűz
d_m_n_


----------



## mazsola23 (2009 November 27)

dominó
k_k_rcs_n


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 27)

dominó
p_k_rp_rt_


----------



## Bagyesz (2009 November 27)

pókerparti
k_rty_j_t_k


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 27)

kártyajáték
a-z-a-


----------



## kerszem (2009 November 27)

asztal


----------



## kerszem (2009 November 27)

Bocs a feladat lemaradt: f_n_m_á_


----------



## bajanna (2009 November 27)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


repülőgép
m_k_l _ s


----------



## Bagyesz (2009 November 27)

mikulás
t_l_p_


----------



## joccc (2009 November 27)

télapó
r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## zsolti9999 (2009 November 27)

rénszarvas
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 27)

karácsony

B_tl_h_m


----------



## anakonda (2009 November 28)

Betlehem
k_v_sz_n_t


----------



## kat22 (2009 November 28)

kávészünet
m_ny_ssz_ny


----------



## GapeGigi (2009 November 28)

menyassony
v_l_g_ny


----------



## melcsi19 (2009 November 28)

vőlegény
n_sz_ssz_ny


----------



## delfin551 (2009 November 28)

nászasszony
t_n_csk_zt_rs_s_g


----------



## vogugabo (2009 November 28)

tanácsköztársaság

gy rm kn v l s


----------



## ege (2009 November 28)

gyermeknevelés
_ll_h_t_tl_n_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 28)

ellehetetlenedés
m_g_v_s_l_t


----------



## Shift (2009 November 28)

magaviselet

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## maer (2009 November 28)

kutyaszerető

sz_r_p


----------



## fayke (2009 November 28)

szerep vagy szirup

f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 28)

függönykarnis
_st_k_s


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 28)

üstökös

_dv_nt


----------



## robinjoni (2009 November 28)

repülőgép


----------



## robinjoni (2009 November 28)

t-n-t-t-r-m


----------



## Fatimedia (2009 November 29)

Noci87 írta:


> üstökös
> 
> _dv_nt




advent

sz_r_t_t


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

repülőgép
k_m_k_z_


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 29)

kamikaze
szeretet
r_nd_tl_n_k


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 29)

rendetlenek
j_m_g_v_s_l_t__k:9:
:razz::razz:


----------



## ponchoroberta (2009 November 29)

jómagaviseletüek
f_lmf_szt_v_l


----------



## fayke (2009 November 29)

filmfesztivál

m_z_._l_._d_s


----------



## unknown_blogger (2009 November 29)

mozielőadás
k_t_ds_g_rcs_


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 29)

sz_NT_ST_


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 29)

k_F_ST_


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 29)

unknown_blogger írta:


> mozielőadás
> k_t_ds_g_rcs_


 
Valamilyen támpontot kérek. Talán tájszó?


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 29)

unknown_blogger írta:


> mozielőadás
> k_t_ds_g_rcs_


 
Most már nagyon mérges vagyok, emiatt nem jön össze a 20 hozzászólásom! Biztos rosszul írt le valamit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unknown_blogger (2009 November 29)

most miért rám idegeskedsz? máshol is összejöhetett volna a 20...
a megoldás katódsugárcső, de mindegy...
és jól írtam.


----------



## Lucyke (2009 November 29)

baldorsi írta:


> sz_NT_ST_


 
szenteste


----------



## Lucyke (2009 November 29)

baldorsi írta:


> k_F_ST_


 
kifestő


----------



## Lucyke (2009 November 29)

t_n_szl_bd_


----------



## Lucyke (2009 November 29)

l_gfr_ss_t_


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 30)

teniszlabda légfrissítő t_m_g_t_s


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 30)

légfrissítő
p_rc_g


----------



## silo (2009 November 30)

perceg
a_o_r_a_t_r


----------



## unknown_blogger (2009 November 30)

atomreaktor
sz_nb_ny_


----------



## Csaba9 (2009 November 30)

szénbánya
f_ny_v_


----------



## heppy666 (2009 November 30)

repülőgép
_ik_ly


----------



## boszika49 (2009 November 30)

heppy666 írta:


> repülőgép
> _ik_ly



sikoly

k_n_szt_


----------



## Azelfafage (2009 November 30)

kanaszta

B_l_t_n_k_r_tty_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 November 30)

Balatonakarattya
k_k_r_k_l


----------



## JohnDoe007 (2009 November 30)

kukorékol
sz_rk__l_m_ny


----------



## fayke (2009 November 30)

szürkeállomány


t_r_scs_sz_


----------



## anonima75 (2009 November 30)

túróscsusza
h_r_sny_n_dr_g


----------



## zitus77 (2009 November 30)

harisnyanadrág
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## fayke (2009 November 30)

billentyűzet

st_pp_r_r_


----------



## Hegedű (2009 November 30)

stopperóra
sz_ntj_n_sb_g_r


----------



## mangaka73 (2009 November 30)

szentjánosbogár
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## mangaka73 (2009 November 30)

szentjánosbogár
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## Puffancska (2009 November 30)

feketeleves
-r-m-nn-p


----------



## Mija84 (2009 November 30)

lemezlovas
sm_th_h_l


----------



## Mija84 (2009 November 30)

nagyon jó
k_f_


----------



## Puffancska (2009 November 30)

kafa


----------



## Puffancska (2009 November 30)

napi információ
h-rcs-k-r


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 30)

kefe
p_rsz_v_


----------



## anlikar (2009 November 30)

hircsokor
sz_rz_d_s


----------



## Puffancska (2009 November 30)

szerződés
b-r-nyf-lh-


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 1)

bárányfelhő
l_g_l_sz


----------



## Drej (2009 December 1)

legelész
p_r_a_a_ (napszak)


----------



## zj44 (2009 December 1)

pirkadat
_l_m


----------



## Drej (2009 December 1)

álom
k_r_e_._l_v_s (étel)


----------



## elti (2009 December 1)

korhelyleves


----------



## elti (2009 December 1)

korhelyleves
f_k_

bocsi


----------



## Csaba9 (2009 December 1)

fakó
h_d_g_nd_t_


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 1)

fóka
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## fayke (2009 December 1)

jegesmedve

r_n_c_r_sz


----------



## melyssa93 (2009 December 1)

rinocérosz

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## fayke (2009 December 1)

karácsony

r_zs_t_v_s


----------



## ada88 (2009 December 1)

rózsatövis

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 1)

napfogyatkozás
h_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## ada88 (2009 December 1)

hajnalcsillag
k_r_cs_nyf_d_sz


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 1)

karácsonyfadísz
gy_rm_km_s_ly


----------



## fayke (2009 December 1)

gyermekmosoly

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## t.juli (2009 December 1)

k_f_t_p_ly_


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 1)

kifutópálya
h_nv_gy


----------



## Maya69 (2009 December 1)

kifutópálya
k_t_z_dr_t


----------



## kriszti31 (2009 December 1)

honvágy
sz-r-l-m


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 1)

kötöződrót
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## t.juli (2009 December 1)

repülőgép
k_f_t_p_ly_


----------



## juhy (2009 December 2)

kifutópálya (de talán ez már volt?)

h_sl_v_s t_szt_v_l


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 2)

húsleves tésztával
_gr_b_k_


----------



## Rozix (2009 December 2)

ugróbéka
_lm_ _ll_p_t


----------



## muzsi67 (2009 December 2)

elmeállapot
t_nkcs_pd_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 2)

tankcsapda
f_l_z_._gy_n_s


----------



## pathosverdes3 (2009 December 2)

felező.egyenes
s_v_ny_c_k_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 2)

savanyúcukor
_d_s_l_t


----------



## esther7 (2009 December 2)

repülőgép
t-z-d-s


----------



## loede (2009 December 2)

tizedes
m_h__l g_rb_cs_v


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 2)

Mihael Gobacsov
_lm_lt


----------



## loede (2009 December 2)

elmúlt
y_d_ m_st_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 2)

yudó mester
m_v_sz_t


----------



## loede (2009 December 2)

Hát a YODA MESTER jobb lett volna, de így is megteszi!

művészet
_mpl_nt_t_m


----------



## cerberos (2009 December 2)

implantátum
tr_mb_t_


----------



## loede (2009 December 2)

trombita
h_ll_c_n_l


----------



## Dizsi (2009 December 2)

hallucinál
t_l_csk_


----------



## fayke (2009 December 2)

talicska

sz_nh_z_ l_tcs_


----------



## loede (2009 December 3)

színházi látcső
_xh_m_l


----------



## Azelfafage (2009 December 3)

exhumál
s_rt_p_rt_l


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 3)

sertepertél
t_l_f_n


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 3)

telefon
p_nk_sd_r_zs_


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 3)

pünkösdirózsa
l_c_rn_


----------



## mmarcsika (2009 December 3)

lucerna
f_l_k_r


----------



## v_gucci (2009 December 3)

falikar
v_l_g_tl_sz


----------



## Azelfafage (2009 December 3)

világatlasz
sz_kr_t_r


----------



## Morka (2009 December 3)

szekreter
m_nk__szt_l


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 3)

munkaasztal
_r_t_s


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 3)

aratás
h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## Empi (2009 December 3)

hozzászólás
k_ncs_sl_d_


----------



## pathosverdes3 (2009 December 3)

kincsesláda
r_p_l_g_p_ny_h_j_


----------



## Azelfafage (2009 December 3)

repülőgépanyahajó

cs_lpcs_lpf_z_k_
(madár)


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 3)

csilpcsalp füzike (?)
b_lt_z_t_s


----------



## km25 (2009 December 3)

boltozatos

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 3)

tökéletes
l_k_t_r_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 3)

lakóterület
f_lh_k_rc_l_:444:
:656:\\m/


----------



## Ulevi (2009 December 3)

felhőkarcoló
h_ _mb_r


----------



## anika600504 (2009 December 3)

hóember

gy_r_k_k


----------



## Empi (2009 December 3)

gyerekek
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 3)

karácsonyfa
k_r_cs_ny_ d_sz_k


----------



## Bromélia (2009 December 3)

karácsonyi díszek
_ jf _ l _ m_s_


----------



## hoporty (2009 December 3)

éjfélimise

v.j.ty tvrtk.


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 3)

vojity tvrtkó


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 3)

(bocs)
vujity tvtkó
k_dv_l_m


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Kedvelem
B_rc_l_n_


----------



## Empi (2009 December 3)

Barcelona
f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## kiki1968 (2009 December 3)

fényképezőgép
r_c_ _n_l_s


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

racionális
sz_m_lyb_j_r_t


----------



## kiki1968 (2009 December 3)

személybejárat
kv_nt_mm_ch_n_k_


----------



## fayke (2009 December 3)

kvantummechanika

gr_v_t_c_._


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

gravitáció
v_d_sz_m_v_g


----------



## Lullus (2009 December 3)

védőszemüveg 

sz_n_m_s_


----------



## loede (2009 December 4)

szentmise
j_sz_f v_ssz_r__n_v_cs dzs_g_sv_l_


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 4)

*loede! Ez nem etikus! Nem egybeírják ezt a nevet!*
*Joszif Visszarionovics Dzsugasvili*

*z_bp_h_ly*


----------



## somody (2009 December 4)

zabpehely
f_gp_szk_l_


----------



## jenny1 (2009 December 4)

fogpiszkáló,k_p_szt_


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 4)

káposzta
z_ldp_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## fayke (2009 December 4)

zöldpetrezselyem

l_ndzs_s _t_f_ (gyógynövény)


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 4)

lándzsás utifű
p_r_s _f_ny_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 4)

piros áfonya
l_gy_l_ g_l_c_


----------



## loede (2009 December 4)

KORALL44

Ha jól megnézed, pont egy karakternyi "hézag" van minden szó között!

légyölőgalóca
b_ld_gt_l_n


----------



## big Z (2009 December 4)

boldogtalan
v_d_mv_s_r_n_p


----------



## Klejbus (2009 December 4)

vidámvasárnap
m_z_g_p_sz


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

mozigépész
k_rt_sh_z


----------



## Klejbus (2009 December 4)

kertesház
m_k_sk_r_k


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

mókuskerék
v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## Klejbus (2009 December 4)

villanykörte
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s_ _t_k_rt


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 4)

mokuskerek

_r_ny_v


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

erényöv
t_j_sl_k_r


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 4)

Bocsi, csak ledobott a szerver. 
megszentsegtelenithetetlensegeskedeseitekert

_r_ny_v


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 4)

tojaslikor

cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

OK engem is 
csodabogár
l_h_t_t_l_n


----------



## rekk (2009 December 4)

csodabogár

_szp_r_nt_


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

eszperantó
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## K.zsuzsi (2009 December 4)

katicabogár
t_vk_zl_s


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

távközlés
_g_zg_t_


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

igazgató
d_sz_d_b_z


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

díszdoboz (?)


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## Timoty (2009 December 4)

napfelkelte
h_ln_p_st_


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

holnapeste
h_ldt_lt_


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

holdtölte
_kv_r_ _m


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 4)

holdtölte
h_v_h_r


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

hóvihar
na akkor újra a nagyon nehéz:
_kv_r_ _ m 
)


----------



## fayke (2009 December 4)

akvárium

h_l_szh_j_


----------



## kissziporka (2009 December 4)

halászhajó
f_l_dht_tl_n


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 4)

f_l_dht_tl_n ???
feledhetetlen ???
f_l_d_k_ny


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 4)

feledekeny

r_h_cs_p_sz


----------



## Csigusz1989 (2009 December 4)

ruhacsipesz
p_r_a_a_í_á_o_o_a_


----------



## loede (2009 December 5)

sz_ntf_ld


----------



## Ncsabi (2009 December 5)

szentföld
sz_lv _szt_ r


----------



## eakos1 (2009 December 5)

szilveszter
t_l_r_k


----------



## Empi (2009 December 5)

szilveszter
zs_rkr_t_


----------



## Ncsabi (2009 December 5)

zsírkréta
_lm_s_p_te


----------



## Ncsabi (2009 December 5)

m_k_l_s


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 5)

szilveszter
_p_r_l_s


----------



## Gaby81 (2009 December 5)

operálás
f_l_z_f_s


----------



## fayke (2009 December 5)

filozófus

t_rm_sz_tt_d_m_ny


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 5)

Természettudomány

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 December 6)

lehetetlen
k_rt_sz_t


----------



## Csordas01 (2009 December 6)

kertészet
b_r_ö_


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 December 6)

börtön
r_k_pr_m


----------



## loede (2009 December 6)

rókaprém
r_ndm_n__s


----------



## loede (2009 December 6)

rendmániás
_z_r_gy_jsz_k_


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 December 6)

ezeregyéjszaka
b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## Tomoo7 (2009 December 6)

békalencse

p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## cinkelizabeth (2009 December 6)

papírzsebkendő
h_mz_k_r_t


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 6)

hímzôkeret

_st_nt_szt_l_t


----------



## loede (2009 December 6)

istentisztelet
F_l_p - sz_g_t_k


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 6)

Fülöp-szigetek
v_d_ _k_m_r_


----------



## fayke (2009 December 6)

Fülöp-szigetek

G_l_p_g_s-sz_g_t_k


----------



## hallókné (2009 December 6)

Galapagos-szigetek
k_sgy_r_k


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 6)

kisgyerek
b_kf_s


----------



## cinkelizabeth (2009 December 6)

bakfis
h_g_d


----------



## cinkelizabeth (2009 December 6)

jajj elrontottam
h_g_d_


----------



## hallókné (2009 December 6)

videókamera

m_szkv_cssl_szk_lcs


----------



## hallókné (2009 December 6)

hegedű

h_rcs_


----------



## harlydavidson (2009 December 6)

harcsa
M_m_


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 6)

moszkvicssluszkulcs
k_z_gy_ss_g


----------



## hallókné (2009 December 6)

mama
_sz_ltsz_lv_


----------



## hallókné (2009 December 6)

kézügyesség
c_c_


----------



## km25 (2009 December 6)

aszaltszilva
cica
t_l_p_


----------



## hallókné (2009 December 6)

télapó
k_sz_r_


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 6)

aszaltszilva
p_kr_c


----------



## ennci (2009 December 6)

pokróc
sz-lv-l-kv-r


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 6)

szilvalekvár
m_gg_nd_l_tl_n


----------



## tuborg84 (2009 December 6)

meggondolatlan
_sz_tl_n


----------



## Liza21 (2009 December 7)

eszetlen 
sz_r_ncs_s


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 7)

szerencsés
t_p_szt_l_tl_n


----------



## fayke (2009 December 7)

tapasztalatlan

_ng_szt_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## ifmela (2009 December 7)

engesztelhetetlen
_l_m_or_s


----------



## wcadarn (2009 December 7)

ifmela írta:


> engesztelhetetlen
> _l_m_or_s


 hogyhogy van benne "o" ?


----------



## szantom (2009 December 7)

repülőgép

l-gt-rn-sz


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 7)

légtornász
k_mp_n_l


----------



## vadasz2 (2009 December 7)

komponál 
k_s_s


----------



## Valery66 (2009 December 7)

késés
v-ll-m-s


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 7)

vallomás, villamos ???

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 December 8)

szókirakó

v-nd-g-ld-l


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 8)

vendégoldal
l_c_sz_k


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

lucaszék
h_gy_m_ny


----------



## Dara' (2009 December 8)

hagyomány
cs-k-m-k-l-s


----------



## loede (2009 December 8)

csokimikulás
B_b_ F_tt (St_r W_rs)


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

Boba Fett (Star Wars)
J_l_nt_kt_l_n


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 8)

Jelentéktelen
Sz_k_r_k_


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

Szókirakó
_ngy_lh_j


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 8)

angyalhaj
M_nk_b_j_r_s


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

Munkábajárás
K_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## Piccúr (2009 December 8)

Kikapcsolódás
Ny_g_lm_z_tt


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

Nyugalmazott
H_d_r_kk_nt


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 8)

hadirokkant
k_k_lcs_n_z


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

kikölcsönöz
_l_rc_sb_l


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 8)

álarcosbál
b_f_l_jt_


----------



## Drej (2009 December 8)

búfelejtő
_._e_e_l_p_t


----------



## fayke (2009 December 8)

Drej írta:


> búfelejtő
> _._e_e_l_p_t



szeneslapát

_jh_z_ ty_kh_sl_v_s (étel)


Talán kekeckedésnek tűnik, de a játékszabály úgy szól, hogy a *magánhangzókat* kihagyva, csak a *mássalhangzókat* jelölve, adjuk meg a feladványt. Nem Te vagy az első, aki saját elképzelés szerint, azt a betűt jelöli meg, amelyiket gondolja.
Röviden: vigyünk egy kis rendszert a dologba!


----------



## loede (2009 December 8)

Drej írta:


> búfelejtő
> _._e_e_l_p_t



Mintha lenne benne néhány magánhangzó!

t_d_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## Nefertiti77 (2009 December 8)

tüdőgyulladás

t_l_k_b_t
(ruha)


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 8)

télikabát

h-t-p-s- /lábbeli/


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

hótaposó
f_zf_nf_ty_l_


----------



## Nefertiti77 (2009 December 8)

fűzfánfütyülő

v_d_sz_f_gyv_r


----------



## bullseye (2009 December 8)

vadászfegyver

h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## Timianyi (2009 December 8)

hullócsillag
m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## Timianyi (2009 December 8)

macskanyelv
c_p_f_z_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 8)

cipőfűző
_l_b_rd_s


----------



## o'quinn (2009 December 8)

alabárdos
t_l_v_z__


----------



## Timianyi (2009 December 8)

televízió

k_s_r_


----------



## o'quinn (2009 December 8)

kísérő
m_s_g_p


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 8)

mosógép
z_n_g_p


----------



## o'quinn (2009 December 8)

zenegép
_sk_l__p_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 8)

iskola épület
t_n_l_k


----------



## Bencsi1 (2009 December 8)

repülőgép
v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

villanykörte
_lm_k_mp_t (étel)


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 8)

almakompot

g_mk_p_cs


----------



## Wulfi (2009 December 8)

gémkapocs

b_ny_._ml_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 8)

bánya omlás
_l_g_t_r


----------



## ackos (2009 December 8)

bányaomlás

f_n_k_p.__re_


----------



## zsofist (2009 December 8)

*megfejtés*

Jöttünk, láttunk, győztünk!


----------



## zsofist (2009 December 8)

F_k_t_ b_k_p_t_ k_p_g _ p_p_t_ p_t_k_ k_v_k_n.


:


----------



## ackos (2009 December 8)

Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patikaköveken 

A korábbi megfejtése: fényképkeret volt.


_y_r_ya


----------



## zsofist (2009 December 8)

repülőgép


----------



## zsofist (2009 December 8)

t_n_sz_t_


----------



## fayke (2009 December 9)

teniszütő

v_rs_nyk_r_kp_r


----------



## loede (2009 December 9)

versenykerékpár
t_d_


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 9)

tüdő
sz_b_lys_rt_s


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 9)

szabálysértés
r_nd_l_


----------



## K.zsuzsi (2009 December 9)

rendelő
sz_b_ds_g


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 9)

szabadság
h_l_nc


----------



## Perszephoné (2009 December 9)

hólánc
st_t_szt_k_


----------



## Edit03 (2009 December 9)

hólánc
t_l_f_n


----------



## Simine (2009 December 9)

statisztika
l__nd_r


----------



## Edit03 (2009 December 9)

leander
gy_r_k


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 9)

gyerek
m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## loede (2009 December 10)

k_l_st_r


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 10)

kolostor
n_mb_r


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 10)

némber
c_l_b_t_s


----------



## loede (2009 December 10)

cölibátus
d_n_


----------



## RealTek (2009 December 10)

duna
sz_m_t


----------



## witchke (2009 December 10)

szemét
f-l-s-g


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 10)

feleség
h_jd_n_k_s_


----------



## shavala (2009 December 10)

hajdinakása
m_csk_f_g_


----------



## sajtoslajos (2009 December 10)

macskafogó
Tr_b_nt


----------



## miakiafene (2009 December 10)

Trabant
h_l_p_nz


----------



## sajtoslajos (2009 December 10)

hálapénz
t_rt_sz_l_t


----------



## fayke (2009 December 10)

tortaszelet

sz_l_g_sf_nk (étel)


----------



## eeddie (2009 December 10)

fayke írta:


> tortaszelet
> 
> sz_l_g_sf_nk (étel)


 szalagosfánk
n_gym_m_


----------



## 26ildi (2009 December 10)

nagymama

v_l_nb_sz (jármü)


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 10)

volánbusz
k_r_k_t_r_
:222:


----------



## Pnewl (2009 December 10)

karikatúra
m-n-tr-nd


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 10)

menetrend

k-lb-szt-lt-g-p


----------



## Wulfi (2009 December 10)

kolbásztöltőgép

f_n_ms_g_k


----------



## shavala (2009 December 10)

finomságok
_br_k_d_br_


----------



## ifmela (2009 December 11)

abrakadabra
_a_á_zl_


----------



## ifmela (2009 December 11)

(étel)


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 11)

halászlé
b_r_ts_g


----------



## Ruzsy (2009 December 11)

barátság

m_csk_


----------



## loede (2009 December 11)

macska
b_b_j_s


----------



## krabat1 (2009 December 11)

bűbájos
m_l_nk_l_a


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 11)

melankólia
sz_r_t_th__ny
:656::656:


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 11)

szeretethiány 
m_g_l_g_l


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 11)

megelégel
s_r_b_l_


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 11)

sorabeli
_gr_d_szk_
:444:


----------



## brownie (2009 December 11)

ugródeszka
c_g_nyk_r_k


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 11)

cigánykerék
pr_d_k_t_r


----------



## brownie (2009 December 11)

prédikátor
sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## krisztina0419 (2009 December 11)

szilvágombóc
h_c_k_


----------



## eeddie (2009 December 11)

hacuka
_lm_sl_p_ny


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 11)

szilvásgomboc
m_k_sn_dl_
:656::656:


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 11)

almáslepény
t_r_sr_t_s


----------



## Ruzsy (2009 December 11)

túrosrétes

t_jb_gr_z


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 11)

tejbegríz
t_r_t_rt_ (étel)


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

túrótorta
v_n_l__kr_m


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 11)

vaníliakrém
b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

babapiskota
v_d_sz_m_v_g


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 11)

védőszemüveg
b_v_rsz_v_tty_


----------



## brownie (2009 December 11)

búvárszivattyú
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 11)

karácsonyfa
f_gg_d_sz


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 11)

függődísz

_ab_p_sk_t_


----------



## holly_05 (2009 December 11)

babapiskóta
_d_tő_t_l


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 11)

üdítőital

m_r_i_á_


----------



## polovcev (2009 December 11)

marcipán

l*_*g_n_a


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 11)

legenda
l_nyr_g_ny


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 11)

lányregény

_ml_kk_ny_


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 11)

emlékkönyv
h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## szotyi0315 (2009 December 11)

hozzászólás
_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## zombilla (2009 December 12)

apróhirdetés

_ll_tsz_rt_r


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 12)

illatszertár
kr_n_l_g_._


----------



## szotyi0315 (2009 December 12)

kronológia
h_m_k_r_


----------



## Zsolti1977 (2009 December 12)

homokóra
k_cs__t_t_


----------



## monkababa (2009 December 12)

kacsaitató
t_n_l_p_s


----------



## montmartre (2009 December 12)

tánclépés
o_o_s_u_


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 12)

oposszum
k_nl_d_s


----------



## hyner (2009 December 12)

kínlódás
sz_rsz_m_sl_d_


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 12)

szerszámosláda
_agy_a_ar_t_s


----------



## kyiv (2009 December 12)

repülőgép


----------



## kyiv (2009 December 12)

nagytakarítás
_kr_j__


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 12)

repülőgép
l_gb_l_n:!:


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 12)

anlikar írta:


> repülőgép
> l_gb_l_n:!:






légbal*l*on ?
_n_k_nd_


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 December 12)

anakonda
.lb.rt.rs.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 December 12)

Albertirsa

k-zp-nt-h-v-t-l


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 December 12)

központihivalat
-lm-r-sz-l-


----------



## perzso (2009 December 12)

almareszelö

sz_r_t_tt_hs_g


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 December 12)

szeretettehseg

t-szt-l-tt-d-


----------



## K.zsuzsi (2009 December 12)

tisztelettudó
f_l_lm_l


----------



## Dara' (2009 December 12)

felülmúl

p-pr-k-j-ncs-


----------



## Hjudit34 (2009 December 12)

paprikajancsi
k_r_l_b_


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 12)

karalábé
k_lb_mb_


----------



## Hjudit34 (2009 December 12)

kelbimbó
r_k_ttk_l


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 December 12)

rakottkel
l-v-l-z-s


----------



## lavorazione (2009 December 12)

levelezés
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 12)

almáspite
_ép_e_e_


----------



## loede (2009 December 12)

lépremegy

sz_vj_t
sz_c__l_st_
k_zt_rs_s_g_k
sz_v_ts_g_


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 12)

szovjet
szocialista
köztársaságok
szövetsége

t_h_ts_gt_l_n


----------



## anraj (2009 December 12)

tehetségtelen

b-t-rl-


----------



## bullock74 (2009 December 12)

bitorló

m_g_t_l_k_d_tt


----------



## miakiafene (2009 December 13)

megátalkodott 
_sz_v_sz_tt


----------



## oanita16 (2009 December 13)

eszeveszett

f__e_e_


----------



## mily7 (2009 December 13)

repülőgép

m_dv_b_rn_


----------



## loede (2009 December 13)

A MEDVEBŐR-ig világos! De mi a többi?

_n_k_nd_


----------



## fayke (2009 December 13)

anakonda

Cs_zm_s K_nd_r


----------



## Angie88 (2009 December 13)

Csizmás Kandur
P-m-p-m


----------



## nilabiondi (2009 December 13)

Pom-pom

F_h_rl_f__


----------



## boy56 (2009 December 14)

Fehérlófia
f_k_n_l


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 14)

Jó nagy össze-visszaság van itt! pl."milly7" nem medvebőrt akart, vagy nem jó írta, szintúgy "angi 88" sem a pompom-ot akarta, vagy ő sem jó írta!

fakanál
k_r_k_rd_


----------



## nilabiondi (2009 December 14)

kerekerdő
_p_r_nc__s-t_ng_r


----------



## Csuti28 (2009 December 14)

Óperenciás-tenger
v_n_lk_d


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 14)

vonalkód
_lv_s_tl_n


----------



## kemkriszta (2009 December 14)

olvasatlan
t_k_rg_


----------



## nilabiondi (2009 December 14)

tekergő

p_n_szv_r_g


----------



## Ayahuasca (2009 December 14)

penészvirág

v_r_zsl_t_s


----------



## nilabiondi (2009 December 14)

varázslatos

p_m_t_f_


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 14)

pemetefű
m_s_rv_z_t_


----------



## nilabiondi (2009 December 14)

műsorvezető

v_r_zsv_ssz_


----------



## paulminsc (2009 December 14)

repulogep
m_csk_b_lcs_


----------



## loede (2009 December 15)

macskabölcső
_r_dm_ny


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 15)

eredmény
s_kl__rny_


----------



## Csuti28 (2009 December 15)

siklóernyő
b_ly_gz_


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 15)

bélyegző
l_v_l_g_t_s


----------



## Duttya (2009 December 15)

levilágítás
p_nz_gy_ t_n_cs_d_


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 15)

pénzügyi tanácsadó

_él_km_l_g_t_


----------



## lizantus (2009 December 15)

lélekmelegítő
m_g_f_ll_bb_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Marcike78 (2009 December 15)

repülőgép
v_nd_gm_v_sz


----------



## eeddie (2009 December 15)

lizantus írta:


> lélekmelegítő
> m_g_f_ll_bb_zh_t_tl_n


 
megfellebbezhetetlen
c_m_s_v_g


----------



## valeslie (2009 December 15)

Lizantusé: megfellebezhetetlen 
Marcike78: vendégművész

sz_m_v_gl_ncs_


----------



## valeslie (2009 December 15)

Lizantusé: megfellebezhetetlen
Marcike78-é: vendégművész

sz_m_v_gl_ncs_


----------



## 3uma (2009 December 15)

megfellebezhetetlen

t_n_cst_l_n_l


----------



## 3uma (2009 December 15)

szemüveglencse

m_gb_t_g_t_


----------



## 3uma (2009 December 15)

Eedie-é_

cumisüveg


----------



## Ilca (2009 December 15)

megbetegítő


----------



## Ilca (2009 December 15)

h__mb_r


----------



## Marcike78 (2009 December 15)

repülőgép
v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## zolen92 (2009 December 15)

villanykörte
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Marcike78 (2009 December 15)

Zolen92: számítógép
sz_l_nsp_cc


----------



## loede (2009 December 15)

szalonspicc
h_d_gv_r_


----------



## Marcike78 (2009 December 15)

hidegvérű
v_r_l_f_t_s


----------



## zizzancs (2009 December 15)

véraláfutás

e_m_t_r_é_


----------



## loede (2009 December 15)

zizzancs írta:


> véraláfutás
> 
> e_m_t_r_é_



Van ebben minden, magánhangzó, mássalhangzó!

_l_b_str_m


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 15)

alabástrom

_asz_lá_


----------



## fleuretrue (2009 December 15)

d1ana írta:


> alabástrom
> 
> _asz_lá_


 
kaszálás

k_pzs_s_g


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 15)

kapzsiság

_szá_o_


----------



## szs55 (2009 December 15)

iszákos
n_gy_o_


----------



## zizzancs (2009 December 15)

rosszra válaszoltam... bocsi :S

ezt passzolom


----------



## loede (2009 December 16)

szs55 írta:


> iszákos
> n_gy_o_




Ebben is van magánhangzó és mássalhangzó is.
Vagy az egyik, vagy a másik.
El kéne olvasni a legelső bejegyzést!
Ott írták le a "szabályokat".

b_ssz_


----------



## zizzancs (2009 December 16)

bosszú
m_v_sz_t


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 16)

Művészet
l_k_h_z


----------



## zizzancs (2009 December 16)

lakóház

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## mivanza (2009 December 16)

kelkáposzta
fkpncs


----------



## mivanza (2009 December 16)

bocsánat, helyesen:
f_k_p_ncs


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 16)

kelkáposzta
m_k_sn_dl_


----------



## Liliteve (2009 December 16)

mákosnudli
és
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 16)

szívárvány
p_n_r_m_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 16)

panoráma
l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 16)

lélekbúvár
b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 16)

babapiskóta
l_v_L_s_L_d_


----------



## loede (2009 December 16)

qgli51 írta:


> babapiskóta
> l_v_L_s_L_d_




Levelesládá-nak majdnem jó csak eggyel több magánhangzó van jelölve!

Na ezt oldjátok meg:

S_g__rn_y W__w_r (_l__n)

(színésznő+filmcím)


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 16)

levelesláda
p_szt_t_t_z


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 16)

levelesedő
l_gcs_v_r


----------



## Victoria20 (2009 December 16)

légcsavar
sz_r_l_m


----------



## zizzancs (2009 December 16)

szerelem

f_l_t_k_nys_g


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 16)

féltékenység
s_rt_s_nfl__nz_ (betegség)


----------



## kobold21 (2009 December 16)

sertésinfluenza

f_ldr_jz


----------



## hemp (2009 December 16)

loede írta:


> Levelesládá-nak majdnem jó csak eggyel több magánhangzó van jelölve!
> 
> Na ezt oldjátok meg:
> 
> ...


 Sigourney Weaver (Alien)

Filmcím:

Sz_lj_t_k _ k_pc_sn_k


----------



## d1ana (2009 December 16)

szóljatok a köpcösnek

h_nn_fe_t_s

---
filmcímekre van külön játék


----------



## hemp (2009 December 16)

hennafestés - nehéz volt, mert kihagytál egy mássalhangzót is

a_t_s_sk_l_


----------



## kobold21 (2009 December 16)

autósiskola

k_ny_r_l_t


----------



## gyongyver17 (2009 December 16)

repülőgép
v_j_sk_ny_r


----------



## gyongyver17 (2009 December 16)

könyörület (amire az előbb válaszoltam az még egy 2007es hozzászólás volt  kicsit rossz helyen léptem be, bocs)

cs_ll_gf_ny


----------



## kobold21 (2009 December 16)

csillagfény

g_mb_kr_ml_v_s


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 16)

gombakrémleves
l_v_sb_t_t


----------



## Kenezklari (2009 December 17)

levesbetét
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 17)

számítógép
_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 17)

esthajnalcsillag
_t_lv_ny


----------



## mivanza (2009 December 17)

utalvány
n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 17)

napfelkelte
h_m_ _s gy_m_nt


----------



## dani miki (2009 December 17)

hamu és gyémánt

B-da--s-


----------



## Hhoney (2009 December 17)

*hamu és gyémánt*



qgli51 írta:


> napfelkelte
> h_m_ _s gy_m_nt



hamu és gyémánt


----------



## loede (2009 December 17)

dani miki írta:


> hamu és gyémánt
> 
> B-da--s-



El kéne olvasni a legelső bejegyzést!
Ott van leírva az egyetlen "szabály".

Budapest

Na erre húzzatok térdzoknit:
M-nch__s_n B_r_


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 17)

Münchausen Báró
t_l_n j_


----------



## loede (2009 December 17)

talán jó
_rd_g


----------



## niki0413 (2009 December 17)

ördög
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Rikka_3 (2009 December 17)

palacsinta

m-g--m-g


----------



## Wulfi (2009 December 18)

palacsinta

f_sz_rk_szt_


----------



## stiripetty (2009 December 18)

főszerkesztő

r_bb_n_m_t_r


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

robbanómotor

k_z_l_bd_


----------



## loede (2009 December 18)

kézilabda

_r_ch H_n_ck_r (NDK)


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

erich honecker

R_ch__ S_mb_r_ (gitáros)


----------



## loede (2009 December 18)

Richie Sambora

k_ts_gb__s_s


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

kétségbeesés

Sz_ps_g _s _ sz_rny_t_g


----------



## loede (2009 December 18)

szépség és a szörnyeteg

_rv_s


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 18)

orvos
_rrsz_rv_ (állat)


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

orrszarvú

l_v_l_ b_k_ (állat)


----------



## loede (2009 December 18)

levelibéka

h_lyt_rt_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 18)

levelibéka
b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 18)

helytartó
b_l_mb_k_


----------



## freeda (2009 December 18)

bölömbika
k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 18)

kárókatona ( super!)
H_gy_r_sb_r_nd


----------



## loede (2009 December 19)

_t_l


----------



## misi006 (2009 December 19)

ital
_t_l


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 19)

utal
p_p_rp_nz


----------



## gmj (2009 December 19)

papírpénz

pr_p_ll_r


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 19)

propeller
_l_zr_d_s


----------



## csgabus (2009 December 19)

alezredes

_e_l_t


----------



## evzsen (2009 December 19)

meglét
_á_m_l_i_


----------



## loede (2009 December 20)

evzsen írta:


> meglét
> _á_m_l_i_




Van ebben magánhangzó és mássalhangzó is vegyesen.
El kéne olvasni a legelső bejegyzést!

_lk_v_t_


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 20)

elkövető
_l_mk_p


----------



## gabko64 (2009 December 20)

álommép
t_r_b_ly_s_d_


----------



## lacidd23 (2009 December 20)

h_l_, s_k_r, _g_szs_g


----------



## chewron9 (2009 December 20)

lacidd23 írta:


> h_l_, s_k_r, _g_szs_g



aha  le a kalappal az előtt, aki megfejti


----------



## chewron9 (2009 December 20)

lacidd23 írta:


> h_l_, s_k_r, _g_szs_g



hála, siker, egészség

k_r_l_b_l_v_s


----------



## NatoBea (2009 December 20)

karalábéleves

h_o_z_d_k


----------



## loede (2009 December 21)

NatoBea írta:


> karalábéleves
> 
> h_o_z_d_k




A szokásos hiba: magánhangzók és mássalhangzók vegyesen.

_n_k__ccs


----------



## gabko64 (2009 December 21)

unokaöccs

f_rf_ng_s


----------



## kandris90 (2009 December 21)

furfangos

_gy_tt


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 21)

együtt
-gy-d-l


----------



## turoczi (2009 December 21)

loede írta:


> Ebben is van magánhangzó és mássalhangzó is.
> Vagy az egyik, vagy a másik.
> El kéne olvasni a legelső bejegyzést!
> Ott írták le a "szabályokat".
> ...


bosszú

b_v_ly


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 21)

bivaly
h_gy_k_csk_


----------



## vaslab75 (2009 December 21)

hegyikecske
sz_rk_l_b


----------



## fayke (2009 December 21)

szarkaláb

n_r_ncsb_r


----------



## gabko64 (2009 December 21)

narancsbor
k_c_f_nt_s


----------



## vakarcs56 (2009 December 21)

kacifántos
sz_k_r


----------



## Hedvigg (2009 December 21)

szekér
h_ldv_l_g


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 21)

holdvilág
k_t_r_l


----------



## Elena666 (2009 December 21)

kitöröl

sz_n_k_l


----------



## sajtoslajos (2009 December 21)

szónokol
sz_v_t_lt_t_s


----------



## zitavirag (2009 December 21)

szövetültetés


----------



## zitavirag (2009 December 21)

k_r_k_á


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 22)

Szövetültetés
_z_stf_ny_


----------



## Hedvigg (2009 December 22)

ezüstfényű

_lm_h_j


----------



## vakarcs56 (2009 December 22)

almahéj
k-b-ny-


----------



## pacsery (2009 December 22)

kőbánya
t-p-rt-


----------



## Anaksonamun (2009 December 22)

tepertő
_ d _ _ l _ny


----------



## kandris90 (2009 December 22)

időelőny

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

repülőgép


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

ezüstfenyő


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

karácsonyfa


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

egyedül


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

tengerpart


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

katakomba


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

almahéj
sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

tányér


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

adóhivatal


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

spanyol


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

c_ntr_f_g


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

_ll_ _l_j


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

_r_nyh_l


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

k_rcs_ly_


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

t_csk_


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

l_b_k_k_


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

l_b_k_k_


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## Weronyka (2009 December 22)

h_g_ly_


----------



## Zorm (2009 December 22)

hógolyó

sz_r_t_t


----------



## hangyadadus (2009 December 22)

hógolyó
h_ _ m b _ r


----------



## hangyadadus (2009 December 22)

szeretet
h _ _ m b _ r


----------



## leozin (2009 December 23)

hóember
k_k_cs


----------



## norema (2009 December 23)

kukucs

v_dm_ggym_g


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 23)

vadmeggymag
b_rr_k_d_


----------



## pacsery (2009 December 23)

barrakuda
t-t-g-s


----------



## Robi83 (2009 December 23)

tótágas
D_b_e_e_


----------



## kandris90 (2009 December 23)

Debrecen (de csak magánhangzó ne legyen észlény...)

_dz_s


----------



## Pocak98 (2009 December 23)

repülőgép
f _l_p_t


----------



## Picasshow (2009 December 23)

felépít
sz_r_t_t


----------



## Hedvigg (2009 December 24)

szeretet
h_l_p_t_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 25)

hólapátolás
j_gt_bl_


----------



## Vargusz (2009 December 26)

jégtábla

f-gy-tt -s-


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 December 26)

fagyotteső
h.rm.n.l.s


----------



## kandris90 (2009 December 26)

hormonális

_g_n


----------



## ikracska (2009 December 26)

igen
sz_nt_nn_p


----------



## SteveRtr (2009 December 26)

szentünnep
t_l_f_n


----------



## pira85 (2009 December 26)

telefon

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## gyurcicica (2009 December 27)

karácsony

k_l_p


----------



## doboztam (2009 December 27)

kelep

sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## Gabcsi25 (2009 December 27)

kalap

b_lh_


----------



## Gabcsi25 (2009 December 27)

szilveszter

b_lh_


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 27)

bolha
cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## mari-jani (2009 December 28)

cserebogár
sz_rv_s


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 28)

szarvas
_n_k_nd_


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 28)

anakonda
-z-n-t


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 28)

üzenet
l_v_n_t


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 28)

levonat
ny-md-


----------



## briggancs27 (2009 December 28)

nyomda
k-pk-r-t


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 28)

képkeret
p_zsg_b_nt_s:2:
:4::4:


----------



## dandy_sue (2009 December 28)

pezsgőbontás

v_ssz_sz_m_l_s


----------



## Szandy^-^ (2009 December 28)

Vesszőszámolás

Ly_k_b_ny_a


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 28)

Szandy^-^ írta:


> Vesszőszámolás
> 
> Ly_k_b_ny_a




Ez "Lyukóbánya " akar lenni ?

k_lm_sgy_k_r


----------



## bodzo (2009 December 28)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## bodzo (2009 December 28)

n_r_ncs


----------



## bodzo (2009 December 28)

p_zs_m_


----------



## bodzo (2009 December 28)

*szójáték*

Szerintem ez nagyon jó, de nehezíteni kellene hosszabb szavakkal!


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 December 28)

narancs, pizsama

v_ssz_j_r_


----------



## Ougie (2009 December 28)

visszajáró
f_l__r_


----------



## Antona (2009 December 28)

föléíró
p_t_rd_


----------



## picilany0525 (2009 December 28)

petárda

sz_r_l_m


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 28)

szerelem
f_lh_tl_n


----------



## Bv.Colonel (2009 December 28)

petárda

sz-ns-vm-nt-s


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 28)

felhőtlen
szénsavmentes

b_ncs_l_km_ny


----------



## Gabinéni (2009 December 28)

bűncselekmény

z_p_r_s_


----------



## dins (2009 December 28)

záporeső

h_rm_n_k_


----------



## Gabinéni (2009 December 28)

harmonika

z_n_b_h_c


----------



## masi11 (2009 December 28)

zenebohoc
v_r_s_


----------



## Gabinéni (2009 December 28)

városi

K_r_cs_ny


----------



## dins (2009 December 28)

Karácsony
m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## nagyfilivi (2009 December 28)

karácsony
b_l_o_s_g


----------



## Rocko (2009 December 28)

dins írta:


> Karácsony
> m_z_sk_l_cs




mézeskalács
s_t_m_ny


----------



## andribandri (2009 December 28)

boldogság
sütemény
sz_nt_st_


----------



## blythe (2009 December 28)

szenteste
l_ncs_f_z_l_k


----------



## reyno93 (2009 December 28)

lencsefőzelék
z_ld__g


----------



## ovineni (2009 December 28)

zöldség

k_sm_l_c


----------



## blythe (2009 December 28)

kismalac
m_r__szk_z


----------



## Balucaptain (2009 December 28)

mérőeszköz
s_t_p_d


----------



## cippo (2009 December 28)

satupad
_tv_f_r_


----------



## Moncsy72 (2009 December 28)

ütvefúró
_en_ő_a


----------



## Pocak98 (2009 December 28)

fenyőfa
l_p_d_


----------



## cippo (2009 December 28)

lepedő
p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## cippo (2009 December 28)

lepedő
p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## Flame (2009 December 28)

pehelypaplan

c_r_z_


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 29)

ceruza
k_rh_lyl_v_s


----------



## Vilicica (2009 December 29)

korhelyleves
k_r_szt_l_


----------



## bobe.c (2009 December 29)

keresztelő
p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## Vilicica (2009 December 29)

petrezselyem
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 29)

szivárvány
n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## Vilicica (2009 December 29)

napfelkelte
k_ny_rs_t_g_p


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 29)

kenyérsütőgép
m_csk_j_j


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 29)

macskajaj

b_ll_nty_


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 29)

billentyű
k_l_k_lt_t_s


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 29)

kilakoltatás

__t_v_rs_enyz_


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 29)

kilakoltatás
h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 29)

kilakoltatás 
sz-m-r-


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 29)

zenezsu írta:


> kilakoltatás
> 
> __t_v_rs_enyz_




autóversenyző

k_l_tk_z_k


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 29)

keletkezik

_sm_r_tl_n


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 29)

zenezsu írta:


> keletkezik
> 
> _sm_r_tl_n




ismeretlen
_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 29)

eszméletlen

d_r_l_t_

szia Longi1


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 29)

derülátó
k_nk_l_n

Szia "ZENEZSU"!


----------



## johnnyvj (2009 December 29)

longi1 írta:


> k_nk_l_n


 
Tetszik: kankalin

k_p_szt_l_v_s


----------



## longi1 (2009 December 29)

káposztaleves
k_r_m_gy


----------



## fleuretrue (2009 December 29)

longi1 írta:


> k_r_m_gy


 körömágy

k_r_kp_r_t


----------



## dortalo (2009 December 29)

kerékpárút
sz_l__ltv_ny


----------



## Balucaptain (2009 December 29)

szőlőoltvány

sz_r_l_m_h_ly


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

szerelőműhely
__t_m_t_k_s


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 29)

automatikus
g--gl-


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

google 
h__ny_ss_g


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

hiányosság

_b_g_tt_


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

ebugatta
_nt_kv_r__m


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

antikvárium

h_ldf_ny


----------



## vaslab75 (2009 December 29)

holdfény
k_s_r_l_p_


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

keserűlapu

s_bt_b_n


----------



## dortalo (2009 December 29)

sebtében
t_r_f_r_


----------



## James 515 (2009 December 29)

terefere

b_b_n_t_s


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

búbánatos

k_k_f_n__


----------



## dortalo (2009 December 29)

kakofónia
k_s_r_d_s


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

keserédes

l_k_t_


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

kakofónia

_lk_t__lm_


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

alkotóelme?

t_rb_l_nc__


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

turbolancia
r_jt_k_jt_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 29)

rejtekajtó
r_mc_jsz


----------



## James 515 (2009 December 29)

rejtekajtó

p_r_u_l_n_o_


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

*rejtekajtó *de nem turbolancia


----------



## kbogar (2009 December 29)

rumcájsz
l_k_t_


----------



## James 515 (2009 December 29)

leköti

e_t_v_z_k


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

rumcájsz a másikban magánhangzók is vannak


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

eltávozók

sz_b_nf_rg_

az előbbi turbolencia volt bocsi!


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

szóbanforgó

d_d_r_g


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

didereg

_lvh_jh_sz


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 29)

élvhajhász

_d_f_ly_


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

élvhajhász

zs_g_b_b_s


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

zsugabubus

f_ll_jt_r


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

fulljatár

maradjon a 23773-as (azt nem tudom)


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

odafolyó

h_m__p_t__


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

homeopata - ra gondoltam, de a végén mintha 2 _ lenne


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

homeopátia !!!

b_c_kl_l_nc


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

biciklilánc
cs_v_jd_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 29)

biciklilánc

_l_m


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

csevejde

b_r_tf_l_


----------



## dortalo (2009 December 29)

ólom
_g__n_


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

elem, ólom, alom, álom


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

álom? elem?
_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

a 23742 barátfül
gl_d__t_r


----------



## Arkana (2009 December 29)

gladiátor
h_m_k_r_


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

homokóra

v_g_r_dm_ny


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

gladiátor

t_l_k_cs_


----------



## ebalint (2009 December 29)

végeredmény

h_l_ll_st_


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

tolókocsi

h_zf_l_gy_l_


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

a 23750 halállista?


----------



## Arkana (2009 December 29)

házfelügyelő
m_z_sm_dz_g


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

mézesmadzag
f_k_l_mp_s


----------



## kimaira (2009 December 29)

Fokalampas? =)

F_N_X


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

nem igazán! Főnix


----------



## loede (2009 December 29)

_lk_pr_zt_t


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

elkápráztat
_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## kimaira (2009 December 29)

esthajnalcsillag

_gyn_m_h_z_t


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

ágynemühuzat
s_rk_nty_


----------



## kimaira (2009 December 29)

sarkantyú

R_b_k-k_ck_


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

Rubik-kocka
p_rk_d_t


----------



## Józsibarát (2009 December 29)

pirkadat
k_csk_s_j_


----------



## Soska3 (2009 December 29)

kecskesajt
g_zt_zh_ly


----------



## agibo (2009 December 29)

gáztűzhely

cs_p_r_g_


----------



## johnnyvj (2009 December 29)

csepűrágó
k_v_sz_s _b_rk_


----------



## Soska3 (2009 December 29)

kovászosuborka

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 29)

kenyérpirító
k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## Toluzsu (2009 December 29)

kéményseprő


----------



## Toluzsu (2009 December 29)

v_r_gl_d_


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

virágláda
p_ngy_l_


----------



## Toluzsu (2009 December 29)

pongyola
k_sl_ny


----------



## Utuha (2009 December 29)

kislány 
s-rg-r-pa


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

sárgarépa
h_t_tl_n


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 29)

hitetlen

ny_m_r_s_g


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

nyomorúság
_szv_sz_jt_


----------



## Toluzsu (2009 December 29)

észveszejtő
sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## Soska3 (2009 December 29)

virágláda

t_kn_sb_k_


----------



## norema (2009 December 29)

teknősbéka

_l_rc_sb_l


----------



## Utuha (2009 December 29)

álarcosbál
m-gl-ar-k-s


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

máglyarakás
_t_mb_mb_


----------



## Toluzsu (2009 December 29)

máglyarakás?
sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## blythe (2009 December 29)

szenvedélyes
_t_mb_mb_


----------



## Soska3 (2009 December 29)

atombomba

g_mb_p_rk_lt


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 29)

gombapörkölt
l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## maryann-c (2009 December 29)

lélekbúvár
m-gy-.-ó-a-j-s


----------



## wiccza (2009 December 29)

maryann-c írta:


> lélekbúvár
> m-gy-.-ó-a-j-s


 *ezt rendesen pontozd ki, mert érthetetlen így!!! 
*m-gy-.-ó-a-j-s


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 30)

wiccza írta:


> *ezt rendesen pontozd ki, mert érthetetlen így!!!
> *m-gy-.-ó-a-j-s



szerintem mogyoróvajas vagy valami ilyesmi lehet

v_l_gb_k_


----------



## pirosa (2009 December 30)

világbéke
m_d_rl_tt_


----------



## Pingallócska (2009 December 30)

madárlátta

s_mp_n


----------



## pirosa (2009 December 30)

sampon
_t_lv_ny


----------



## Pingallócska (2009 December 30)

utalvány

l_v_l


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 30)

levél
d__st_rt_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 30)

dióstorta
r_ng_t_g


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 30)

rengeteg

v-l-v-l-g


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 30)

valóvilág

v_l_m_nny__n


----------



## *judit* (2009 December 30)

valamennyien
_l_m_lk_d_k


----------



## hgk64 (2009 December 30)

elámélkodik
t_k_r_k_s


----------



## fayke (2009 December 30)

takarékos

sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## Amneris78 (2009 December 30)

takarékos
t_r_ny_r


----------



## Amneris78 (2009 December 30)

szenvedélyes
l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## *judit* (2009 December 30)

leleményes
_n_gr_mm_


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 30)

anagramma
b_ld_gs_g


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 30)

boldogság
n_pf_ny


----------



## krahacs (2009 December 30)

napfény
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Bocicsoki (2009 December 30)

karikatúra

s_á_í_ó_é_


----------



## lidicica (2009 December 30)

számítógép

c_c_m_c_


----------



## bgvera29 (2009 December 30)

cicamaca
t_l_v_z__


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 30)

televízió
s_r_s


----------



## jennys (2009 December 30)

*Sáros

Sz_b_ds_gsz_b_r
*


----------



## fedbca (2009 December 30)

Szabadságszobor
sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## loede (2009 December 31)

szórakozás
_tt_r_m


----------



## monden (2009 December 31)

étterem
k_zm_sz


----------



## kimaira (2009 December 31)

kozmosz

h_ngsz_r_


----------



## krahacs (2009 December 31)

hangszer
b_r_sty_n


----------



## loede (2009 December 31)

borostyán
k_b_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Hedvigg (2009 December 31)

kibírhatatlan
_lv_s_lh_t_


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 31)

o(r)vosolható

k_b_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Sjam (2009 December 31)

elviselhető
gy_rty_t_rt_


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

gyertyatartó
_ml_k_z


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 December 31)

emlékez

v_l_gf_jd_l_m


----------



## argeta (2009 December 31)

világfájdalom
c_r_ks_pr_


----------



## feketécske (2009 December 31)

cirokseprű


----------



## feketécske (2009 December 31)

m_ln_t_rt_


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

málnatorta


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

k_s_r_


----------



## johnnyvj (2009 December 31)

kísérő
p_zsg_ d_rr_n_s


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

pezsgődurranás


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 31)

tüzijáték

_szt-nd_


----------



## Chiquitita (2009 December 31)

esztendő
sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## szmartie (2009 December 31)

szilveszter


----------



## szmartie (2009 December 31)

l-ncs-l-v-s


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 31)

lencseleves

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## bada2223 (2009 December 31)

mákosguba
b_rs_f_z_l_k


----------



## macmokbeni (2009 December 31)

borsófőzelék
t_z_j_t_k


----------



## Cyra_ (2009 December 31)

tűzijáték
v_l_g_ss_g


----------



## Soska3 (2009 December 31)

világosság

f_g_d_lm_k


----------



## krahacs (2009 December 31)

fogadalmak
tr_mb_t_l_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 December 31)

trombitálás

n-szt-lg--


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 31)

nosztalgia

sz-r-l-mv-n-t


----------



## anlikar (2009 December 31)

szerelem vonat
B_ld_g _j_v_t!:..::7::23:


----------



## blythe (2010 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet!! :ugras: :4: :0: :777:


----------



## blythe (2010 Január 1)

f_g_d_l_m


----------



## ladri (2010 Január 1)

fogadalom


k_r_sztsz_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Január 1)

keresztszem

ny_lp_pr_k_s


----------



## loede (2010 Január 1)

nyúlpaprikás
sz_mp_nt


----------



## bobe.c (2010 Január 1)

szempont
k_cs_ny_


----------



## mudras (2010 Január 1)

kocsonya

sz_l_rds_gt_n


----------



## Kriszgold (2010 Január 1)

Város

K_csk_m_t


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2010 Január 1)

kecskemét
l_ncs_l_v_s


----------



## Merak (2010 Január 1)

lencseleves
h z r nd


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Január 1)

lencseleves

k_r_szt_t


----------



## macmokbeni (2010 Január 1)

házirend
k_r_szt_l_


----------



## Larissa45 (2010 Január 1)

keresztelő m_nd_nn_p_k


----------



## loede (2010 Január 1)

keresztelő
cs_m_t_


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Január 1)

csemete
h_r_c_g


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 1)

eredeti:Larissa45
kersztelő
m-nd-nn-p-k

mindennapok
-pr-sz-nt-k


----------



## loede (2010 Január 1)

aprószentek
_ssz_cs_p_s


----------



## Aleez4 (2010 Január 1)

összecsapás
T_rk_p


----------



## Kriszgold (2010 Január 1)

Térkép
f_ttb_llm_rk_z_s


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

futtballmérkőzés
k_r_k_j_t_k


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

karikajáték (?)
gy_rty_l_ng


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

gyertyaláng
k_p_sk_nyv


----------



## Toluzsu (2010 Január 1)

képeskönyv

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

karácsonyfa
_k_d_lyf_t_s


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

akadályfutás
f_rs_ng


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

farsang
t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

farsang
sz_m_lyg_pk_cs_


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

mayerluca írta:


> farsang
> t_l_f_nk_nyv


 
telefonkönyv 
Sz_m_lyg_pk_cs_


----------



## gonczi (2010 Január 1)

telefonkönyv
_js_gp_p_r


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

újságpapír
sz_m_lyg_pk_cs_


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

személygépkocsi
__t_r_d__


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

átáradó
_r_b_r


----------



## BLina (2010 Január 1)

autórádió
g_ndv_s_l_s


----------



## Geréb (2010 Január 1)

gondviselés
sz_v_rv_nyh_d


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

Geréb, Geréb!!! AUTÓRÁDIÓ lett volna a megoldás...

órabér
ny_k_t_k_rt


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

szivárványhíd
_r_m_t_t_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 1)

óramutató
t_l_f_nsz_m


----------



## bobe.c (2010 Január 1)

óramutató
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 1)

mobiltelefon
sz_r_t_tt_lj_s


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

szeretetteljes
l_m_zm_gh_jt_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 1)

lemezmeghajtó
k_ny_rsz_l_t_l_


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

kenyérszeletelő
ny_k_t_k_rt


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 1)

nyakatekert
r_tt_n_t_s


----------



## mayerluca (2010 Január 1)

rettenetes
m_k_r_m_p_t_s


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

műkörömépítés

_rr__l_s


----------



## anijuba (2010 Január 1)

repülőgép


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 1)

rakavili írta:


> műkörömépítés
> 
> _rr__l_s


orrolás
l_m_zj_tsz_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 1)

műkörömépités
sz_ps_g_p_l_s


----------



## jkcsilla (2010 Január 1)

szépségápolás
_r_tt_rt_


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

irattartó

_ocs_ny_


----------



## Sovereign (2010 Január 1)

kocsonya

_n_v_rz_m


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

univerzum

_u_ti_er_u_


----------



## sixtynine (2010 Január 1)

multiverzum


----------



## sixtynine (2010 Január 1)

_e__ű__é_


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

betűkép 
vagy 
tetűrés
vagy
letűrés

_ra_p_sz


----------



## Katikám (2010 Január 1)

krampusz

-a-f--l


----------



## agibo (2010 Január 2)

sixtynine írta:


> _e__ű__é_



seprűnyél, karfiol

k_ll_kt_v_


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Január 2)

kollektíva

v_l_gm_nd_n_s_g


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 2)

világmindenség
f_v_g_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 2)

világmindeniség
n_k_v_rd _m_ss_lh_ngz_t _ m_g_nh_ngz_v_l


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 2)

favágók
_rd__m_n_


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Január 2)

erdoimano

k-k-ny


----------



## mudras (2010 Január 2)

kökény

_k_n_m_tr__


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 2)

erdeimanó
f_nyv_s


----------



## noncimonci (2010 Január 2)

fenyves

b_rd_


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2010 Január 2)

borda
h_r_d_


----------



## noncimonci (2010 Január 2)

híradó

sz_r_nys_g


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2010 Január 2)

szerénység
f_jd_l_m


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 2)

fájdalom
k_dv_ss_g


----------



## Nusó (2010 Január 2)

kedvesség
b_ld_g _j _v_t m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## Zeng (2010 Január 2)

repülőgép
v-ll-m-s


----------



## Fikocska (2010 Január 2)

villamos
v- n -t


----------



## zsoka4060 (2010 Január 2)

vonat

l-k-sf-l-j-t-s


----------



## manduka (2010 Január 2)

hólánc
p_nzv_rd_


----------



## manduka (2010 Január 2)

lakásfelújítás
(nemtom, melyik hsz-re sikerült a hóláncot írnom 
de akkor most:

p_nzv_rd_


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 3)

én voltam a hóláncos, de töröltem mert közben ugrottunk egyet 

pénzverde
_r_nyl_nc


----------



## alias... (2010 Január 3)

aranylánc
f_m_p_nz


----------



## zeroalbedo (2010 Január 3)

fémpénz
sz_m_r_f_z


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 3)

szomorúfűz
m_csk_b_j_sz


----------



## loede (2010 Január 3)

macskabajusz
_lp_k


----------



## korall44 (2010 Január 3)

alpok
r_m_t_l_k


----------



## agibo (2010 Január 3)

remetelak

p_rt_rl_


----------



## loede (2010 Január 3)

portörlő
_r__nt 
_xpr_ssz


----------



## Baniko78 (2010 Január 3)

loede írta:


> portörlő
> _ér_i_nt
> _expr_essz




h_d__l_b_n

k_m_n_f_j_


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 3)

orient expressz

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 3)

kéményseprő
m_kr_f_n


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 3)

mikrofon
s_ly_mk_nd_


----------



## noncimonci (2010 Január 3)

selyemkendő

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## loede (2010 Január 3)

altatódal
j_gk_r_ng


----------



## agibo (2010 Január 3)

jégkorong

_gyt_k_rv_ny


----------



## eenikő (2010 Január 3)

repülőgép
m_j_m p_r_d_


----------



## icoon (2010 Január 3)

majom parádé
g_z_ng_z


----------



## eenikő (2010 Január 3)

gézengúz
k_rty_v_r


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 3)

kártyavár
l_p_d_


----------



## danael (2010 Január 3)

lepedő
_kr_b_t_


----------



## icoon (2010 Január 3)

akrobata
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## Andi976 (2010 Január 3)

megszentségteleníthetetlenség
v_l_gk__ll_t_s


----------



## icoon (2010 Január 3)

világkiállítás
sz_r_k_zt_t__l_ktr_n_k__


----------



## Lili69 (2010 Január 3)

szórakoztatóelektronika

b_l_ t_ ngy_ r_ k


----------



## icoon (2010 Január 3)

balatongyörök
_r_mk_nny-_z_n_t_kh_z


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 3)

örömkönny-özönötökhöz
v_rr_s-d_b_z


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Január 3)

varrós-doboz
cs_k_l_d_t_rt_


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 3)

csokoládétorta
_r_nyt_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 3)

iránytű
j_ll_gz_t_ss_g


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 3)

jellegzetesség

f_rk_sb_t


----------



## ktzs (2010 Január 3)

repülőgép
c n d h n


----------



## ktzs (2010 Január 3)

furkósbot


----------



## ktzs (2010 Január 3)

g_n_t_k_


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 3)

genetika
_lm_sr_t_s


----------



## Dunakavics (2010 Január 4)

almásrétes
f_nd_rl_t


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Január 4)

fondorlat

__r_l_t_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 4)

ierelité
_pt_m_zm_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 4)

optimizmus
-l-pv-t-


----------



## nagyz0901 (2010 Január 4)

alapvető

k_r_lyk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 4)

királykisasszony
sz-b-ly--


----------



## Oberon1 (2010 Január 4)

szabályai
f-l-r-t


----------



## noncimonci (2010 Január 4)

felirat

v_mp_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 4)

vámpír
j-r-l-kf-z-t-s-n-k


----------



## Lili69 (2010 Január 4)

járulékfizetésének

k-l-mb--b-n


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 4)

Kolumbiában
l-l-kh-r-ng


----------



## ilditte (2010 Január 4)

lélekharang

_r_ny_s_


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 4)

aranyásó
sz-m-d-j-h-sz


----------



## nagyz0901 (2010 Január 4)

számadójuhász

l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## loede (2010 Január 4)

láncfűrész
sz_m_ly_s_g


----------



## ttimeaa (2010 Január 4)

személyiség

_k_r_t


----------



## Jutt (2010 Január 4)

akarat

m_d_rp_k


----------



## agibo (2010 Január 4)

madárpók
sz_r_lv_ny


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 4)

madárpók
t-l-l-mf-


----------



## Jutt (2010 Január 4)

szerelvény

m_t_t_


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 4)

szerelvény/mutató
t-k-rt-j-s


----------



## Jutt (2010 Január 4)

tükörtojás

-gyt_k_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 4)

tilalomfa
__t_g_jz_r


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 4)

ágytakaró
sz_ll_m_d_z_-sz__nsz


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 4)

ágytakaró
f_rd_k_d


----------



## szagit (2010 Január 4)

repülőgép
m.z.v.sz.n


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 4)

autógejzir
t_t_t_r_sz


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 4)

mozivászon
tetőterasz
m_s_g_p


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

szellemidéző-szeánsz
m_kr_f_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 4)

szellemidézésiszeansz
_p_gr_mm_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 4)

mikrofon
k_m_r_


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 4)

kamara
f_l_sz_ny_g


----------



## noncimonci (2010 Január 4)

faliszőnyeg

k_m_r_z_n_


----------



## eenikő (2010 Január 4)

járulékfizetésének
h_tk_zn_p_ h_rc_s_k


----------



## alligatria (2010 Január 4)

hétköznapiharcosok
b_ld_g _j _vet!


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 4)

boldog új évet
m_nd_nk_n_k


----------



## csorieva (2010 Január 4)

mindenkinek

2010 a T_gr_s _v_


----------



## eenikő (2010 Január 4)

2010 A Tigris éve
sz_r_ncs_ b_mb_sz


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 4)

szerencsebambusz

_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## krebs (2010 Január 4)

ólomkatona


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 4)

anlikar írta:


> szellemidézésiszeansz
> _p_gr_mm_


 
erre nem láttam választ, úgyhogy:

epigramma

_l_g__


----------



## hargitaiblanka (2010 Január 4)

elégia

_r_ny_lm_


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 4)

aranyalma

v_lm_sk_rt_


----------



## chrispir (2010 Január 4)

vilmoskörte

_sz_b_r_ck


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 4)

őszibarack

_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## ildi610 (2010 Január 4)

uborkasaláta
p_l_nk_


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 4)

pelenka
k_ck_c_k_r


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

pálinka
k_t_z_dr_t


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

kockacukor
_gr__g_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 4)

kötözödrot
-m-rt-z-c--


----------



## Soska3 (2010 Január 4)

amortizáció
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

kerekeskút
sz_lm_n_ll_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 4)

ugróagár
-n-k-nd-


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

anakonda
b_k_s_s_k


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 4)

bukósisak
j_z_sk_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 4)

bakasisak
m-t-v-c--


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 4)

motiváció
kr_ _t_v_t_s


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 4)

kreativitás

_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

kreativitás
m_t__r_l_g__


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 4)

agykontroll
d_ff_r_nc_ _l_s


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

agykontroll
cs_rd_sk_r_lyn_


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

differenciálás
j_g_p_z


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

differenciálás
_g_r_l_t_t


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

jógapóz
t_l_p_


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

egéralátét
télapó

sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 4)

szekrénysor
v_nt_ll_t_t


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 4)

bocsi, utolsó betű : r


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

ventillátor?
v_n_l__p_d_ng


----------



## Monacs (2010 Január 4)

szekrénysor

m_k_r_m


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

szekrénysor
m_k_sb__gl_


----------



## Monacs (2010 Január 4)

Akkor még egyszer

vaníliapuding


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

mákosbeigli
k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

repülőgép
zs_r_sb_d_n


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 4)

vaníliapuding és műköröm
h_p_lyh_csk_k


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

kerecsensólyom,hópelyhecskék
t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

túrabakancs
r_g_sztr_c__


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

hópelyhecskék
v_zsg_f_l_d_t


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

Regisztráció?
_gr_ b_k_v_r


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

egri bikavér
ny_mt_t_b_r_t


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

kerecsnsólyom
t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

nyomtatóbarát--> az enyém nem barát
_ll_ns_g


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

ellenség
b_ny_d_l_m


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

bonyodalom
b_r_d_l_m


----------



## sjoe (2010 Január 4)

birodalom
k_k_kkf_


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

k_r_b_n_r


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

senki?
h_gym_sz_k_t_l


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

Kakukkfi
_lm_m_g


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

almamag
tr_d_c__


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

tradició
f_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

felszerelés
v_z_sp_rt_l_


----------



## sjoe (2010 Január 4)

felszerelés
g_l_r__


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

kakukkfű
karabíner
hegymászókötél
felszerelés

k_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

vizisportoló
_gy_s_gy_d_l v_gy_k


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

vízisportoló?
galéria


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

egyesegyedülvagyok
m_g_ny


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

galeri
kerékpártartó?
h_v_s_gy_p_r


----------



## mataorci (2010 Január 4)

Fédra írta:


> vizisportoló
> _gy_s_gy_d_l v_gy_k



egyesegyedül vagyok


----------



## mataorci (2010 Január 4)

havasigyopár
c_p_f_z_


----------



## Fédra (2010 Január 4)

magány
_l_mt_nd_r


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

nem kerékpártartó, hanem kerékpártúra

havasi gyopár

j__jsz_k_t


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

álomtündér
és még egyszer: j__jsz_k_t


----------



## sjoe (2010 Január 4)

cipőfűző
_rv_zt_r_t_k_rf_r_g_p


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép
gy_r_k_rv_s


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Január 4)

gyerekorvos
p_l_h_szt_r


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

polihisztor
sz_kd_lg_z_t


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 4)

szakdolgozat

z_r_v_zsg_


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 4)

záróvizsga
dr_tp_st_


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 4)

drótposta

m_ch_n_k_s


----------



## HerbalyNiki (2010 Január 4)

mechanikus
_kr_b_t_k_s


----------



## korall44 (2010 Január 5)

akrobatikus
t_t_v_l_s


----------



## KonTiki (2010 Január 5)

tetoválás

r_pp_nt_tt


----------



## Ebiebi (2010 Január 5)

roppantott
v_zk_r_szt


----------



## kozakm (2010 Január 5)

röppentett
-gy-zt-t-s


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 5)

egyeztetés
h_szn_ltp__c


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

használtpiac
dr_tk_r_ng


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 5)

drótkorong?

s_b_ss_gv_lt_


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

sebességváltó
p_rck_r_ngs_rv


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 5)

porckorongsérv
_mb_l_nc__:``:
:!:


----------



## putto_ (2010 Január 5)

anlikar írta:


> porckorongsérv
> _mb_l_nc__:``:
> :!:


ambulancia
_n_rv_lts_g


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

ambulancia
k_r_kp_rt_rt_


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 5)

kerékpártartó

b-szm-g-ll-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 5)

buszmegállo
r_p_l_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 5)

repülőtér
_p_gr_mm_


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 5)

epigramma
h_r_sny_t_rt_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 5)

harisnyatartó

_z_stf_ny_


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 5)

ezüstfenyő
b_l_f_l_dk_z_tt


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 5)

belefeledkezett

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## cssz11 (2010 Január 5)

kéményseprő
d_g_t_l_s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 5)

digitális

v_r_zssz_ny_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 5)

varázsszunyog
-l-rh-t-


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 5)

elérhetô

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 5)

lehetetlen
v-l-tl-n


----------



## Notemi (2010 Január 5)

véletlen
h-szn-s t-dn-v-l-k


----------



## koviagi (2010 Január 5)

hasznos tudnivalók
H-ll a h-!


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 5)

Húll a hó!
m-s---t-


----------



## sixtynine (2010 Január 5)

meseautó
j-gv-r-g


----------



## sixtynine (2010 Január 5)

jégvirág
-r-nygy-rty-t-rt-


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 5)

aranygyertyatartó
k_r_kb_l_ncs


----------



## koviagi (2010 Január 5)

kerékbilincs
t-l-l-s k-rd-s


----------



## Kard a Viharban (2010 Január 5)

találóskérdés
_r_nyb_ny_


----------



## EKati (2010 Január 5)

aranybánya
sz_lf_rg_


----------



## nyulanka (2010 Január 5)

szélforgó
k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## loede (2010 Január 5)

kezeslábas
_rn_gy


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 5)

őrnagy

cs_t_l_


----------



## edömérlaci (2010 Január 5)

csataló
ny_r_g


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 5)

nyereg

K_p_szt_l_v_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 5)

káposztaleves
kr_mpl_st_rh_ny_


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Január 5)

krumplistarhonya

_nn_p_v_cs_r_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 5)

ünnepivacsora
f_l_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Eszter90 (2010 Január 5)

felejthetetlen
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## lidicica (2010 Január 5)

karácsony

h t l m s


----------



## SárkányosLevente (2010 Január 5)

hatalmas
gy_r_psz_k


----------



## Ancsa518 (2010 Január 5)

_gyarapszik

g_pszk_rt_n_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 5)

gipszkarton
-p-h


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 5)

apeh
k_gyl_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 5)

Kagyló
j-r-l-kf-z-t-s-n-k


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 5)

járulékfizetésnek
_ _t_k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## Kacat (2010 Január 5)

repülőgép
h-rc-s


----------



## sjoe (2010 Január 5)

harcos
_z_n_tr_gz_t_


----------



## Notemi (2010 Január 5)

Üzenetrögzítő
_v_t_r


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 5)

üzenetrögzítő
_ _t_k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## sumiferi (2010 Január 5)

avatár

g_m_cs_zm_


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 5)

gumicsizma
_r_nyh_rcs_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 5)

aranyhörcsög

_lm_b_t_g


----------



## nagyz0901 (2010 Január 5)

elmebeteg

_l_mk_b_t


----------



## Jutt (2010 Január 5)

ólomkabát

m_k_st_szt_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 5)

mákostészta
_ll_n_ll_


----------



## Soska3 (2010 Január 5)

ellenálló
t_l_f_nk_gyl_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 5)

telefonkagyló
m-nt-s-l-s


----------



## cssz11 (2010 Január 6)

varázsszőnyeg
m_lt_f_nkc__s


----------



## lovizsuzsi (2010 Január 6)

multifunkciós
c_e_el_he_ő_é_


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 6)

cserelehetőség
k-mp-t-b-l-s


----------



## nagyz0901 (2010 Január 6)

kompatibilis

t_nt_r_m


----------



## Hangbarat (2010 Január 6)

tanterem
b_r_ng_l_s


----------



## Notemi (2010 Január 6)

tanterem
sp_nn_ng


----------



## witchke (2010 Január 6)

spinning
-l-j-z-tt


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 6)

barangolás
t-r-p--s


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 6)

terápiás

z_b_l_tl_n


----------



## grácia (2010 Január 6)

zabolátlan
nmgtgd


----------



## grácia (2010 Január 6)

Segítség: magánhangzóval kezdődik.


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 6)

zabolátlan
m_gf_k_z_tt


----------



## Jutt (2010 Január 6)

megfékezett

l_lk_ _ sm_r_t


----------



## Szilvi33 (2010 Január 6)

lelkiismeret
_k_r_t_r_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 6)

akaratára
b-j-l-nt-s-


----------



## edömérlaci (2010 Január 6)

repülőgép t_kn_sb-k_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 6)

edömérlaci írta:


> repülőgép t_kn_sb-k_


 teknősbéka
b-j-l-nt-s-


----------



## mesecske (2010 Január 6)

bejelentése
k_r_sztn_v


----------



## nyulanka (2010 Január 6)

keresztnév
r_zs_sz_np_rd_c


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 6)

keresztnév
v_z_t_kn_v


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 6)

rozsaszinpárduc
_mb_c__z_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 6)

ambiciozus
-n-szt-z--


----------



## Ancsa518 (2010 Január 6)

_Anasztázia

_sztr_f_z_k_s_


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 6)

asztrofizikus
f_ldg_mb


----------



## Soska3 (2010 Január 6)

földgömb
s_nk_t_k_rcs


----------



## Takácsreni (2010 Január 6)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Macsu (2010 Január 6)

számítógép
c_n_zm_s


----------



## Sanyi152 (2010 Január 7)

cinizmus
sz-n-sz


----------



## Kovitibesz (2010 Január 7)

Színész
Sz_rk_zm_s


----------



## Kovitibesz (2010 Január 7)

Soska3 írta:


> földgömb
> s_nk_t_k_rcs



sonkatekercs
s_jt_


----------



## Kovitibesz (2010 Január 7)

Senkitöbbet?
Szarkazmus
Ki akar játszani velem villámjátékot?


----------



## ATi1988 (2010 Január 7)

Kovitibesz írta:


> Színész
> Sz_rk_zm_s



szarkazmus
_st_nt_szt_l_t


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 7)

istentisztelet
_n_rg_ _ _t_l


----------



## mesi1 (2010 Január 7)

energiaital
h_z_p_r


----------



## grácia (2010 Január 7)

hózápor
pllng


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 7)

pillangó (talán )

sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

hózápor
v_h_rf_lh_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

szerepjáték
_szl_pcs_rn_k


----------



## putto_ (2010 Január 7)

viharfelhők
oszlopcsarnok
v_s_r_cs_rn_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

vásárcsarnok
_pp_rt_n_zm_s


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 7)

opportunizmus
v_h_rk_b_t


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 7)

viharkabát
sz_ll_tm_ny_z_s


----------



## Hedvigg (2010 Január 7)

szállítmányozás
h_t_r_tl_p_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

határátlépés
_tl_v_lk_ntr_l_


----------



## agibo (2010 Január 7)

útlevélkontroll

h_lm_z_ll_p_t


----------



## eeddie (2010 Január 7)

halmazállapot
_l_p_tv_ny


----------



## ikracska (2010 Január 7)

alapítvány
_t_lm_rg_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

alapitvány
j_t_k_nys_g
:..::12::..:


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

italmargózás
f_n_k_tl_n


----------



## ikracska (2010 Január 7)

feneketlen 
k_gy_lm_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 7)

kegyelmes
f_l_lm_t_s


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Január 7)

anlikar írta:


> italmargózás
> f_n_k_tl_n


nem inkább *ételmérgezés?*


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 7)

félelmetes

d_szkr_m_n_c__


----------



## ghitza (2010 Január 7)

diszkrimináció
d_szl_x__


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 7)

diszlexia

l_tv_nyt_rv


----------



## ghitza (2010 Január 7)

látványterv

f-ld-nk-v-l-


----------



## Macsu (2010 Január 7)

földönkívüli
b_rgy_lk_S


----------



## tiger1974 (2010 Január 7)

bérgyilkos
t l j m r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 7)

talajmaró
fr-kv-nc--


----------



## gori78 (2010 Január 7)

repülőgép
t_r_j_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

vajo írta:


> talajmaró
> fr-kv-nc--


frekvencia
_ny_tl_n


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

anyátlan


_lk_p_szt_


----------



## awitt (2010 Január 7)

elképesztő

l_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

láthatatlan

l_pl_z_tl_n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

leplezetlen
_ll_z__n_st_


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

illúzionista


v_rsz_rz_d_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

vérszerződés
_lh_llg_t


----------



## awitt (2010 Január 7)

vérszerződés

k_k__scs_g_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

kakaóscsiga
_lh_llg_t


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

kakaóscsiga


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 7)

elhallgat

v_ssz_b_sz_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

visszabeszél
_lm_ndh_t_tl_n


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## lampa123 (2010 Január 7)

visszabeszél

t_l_l_sk_rd_s


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

elhallgat

cs_k_h_l


----------



## GGEKE (2010 Január 7)

csikóhal
_lsz_k


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

elmondhatatlan


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

Kicsit sok lesz az új szál, egyszerűsítsünk:
elmondhatatlan
kapcsolódás
találóskérdés
csikóhal
alszik

_ng_r_lt


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

alszik


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

ingerelt


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

vagy ingerült

d_k_d_ns


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

b_b_n_t_s


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

dekadens


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

búbánatos
h_rr_r_szt_k_s


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

horrorisztikus

k_l_nd_r_ _m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 7)

kalendárium
_pr_csk_


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 7)

APRÓCSKA

t_r_m_r


----------



## Rita 3 (2010 Január 7)

teremőr
dzs_ng_lh_rc_s


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 7)

dzsungelharcos

p_p_rn_h_z_k


----------



## putto_ (2010 Január 7)

tarajos
n__k_l_n__l_zm_s


----------



## awitt (2010 Január 7)

1. papírnehezék
2. neokolonializmus hihi  tetszett

_jr_gy_rm_t_s_t_s


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 7)

újragyarmatosítás
b_t_lj_s_d_s_ _d_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 8)

krokodilus
t_r_j_s g_t_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 8)

tarajos gőte
-fr-k-- h-rcs-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 8)

afrikai harcsa
h_rc_h_rc_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 8)

hercehurca
_rk_mb_kr_m


----------



## reifm (2010 Január 8)

Árkombokrom
__r_mk_nny-_z_n_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 8)

örömkönny özön
t-rp-ss-g


----------



## reifm (2010 Január 8)

turpisság
v_ssz_f_t_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 8)

vesszőfutás
ny_lv_nt_rt_s_


----------



## noncimonci (2010 Január 8)

nyilvántartás

_z_n_s_t_s


----------



## logopédus (2010 Január 8)

ózonosítás


----------



## logopédus (2010 Január 8)

k_r_zm_


----------



## Nyuszó93 (2010 Január 8)

karizma


----------



## Nyuszó93 (2010 Január 8)

sz_r_t_t


----------



## Judiiit. (2010 Január 8)

szeretet
_gy_


----------



## Nyuszó93 (2010 Január 8)

ágyú?


----------



## timi1025 (2010 Január 8)

k_k_s


----------



## tzsolti2005 (2010 Január 8)

fóka
t_z_lt_


----------



## Nyuszó93 (2010 Január 8)

tűzoltó
h__mb_r


----------



## fayke (2010 Január 8)

hombár

h_mb_rg_r


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 8)

hamburger
f_t__lb_m


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 8)

fotóalbum
a_m_f_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 8)

almafa
b_n_n__e__e


----------



## Davinci78 (2010 Január 8)

banáncserje

f_ld_r_t_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 8)

felderitő
_ng_d_ly_t


----------



## tné (2010 Január 8)

engedélyét
sz-l-k-n


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 8)

szilikon
b_g_r


----------



## awitt (2010 Január 8)

bogár
p__g__t


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 8)

peugeot
t_l_p_á_


----------



## Kalin (2010 Január 8)

tulipán
b_r_t


----------



## awitt (2010 Január 8)

barát
_rd_gg_r_nc


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 8)

ördöggerinc
k_t_g_l_tr_


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 8)

kétágúlétra
_r_á__k_


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 9)

A szabály az,hogy a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a kitalálandó szót!

kétágú létra

-rd-ng-ss-g


----------



## loede (2010 Január 9)

ördöngősség
m_ccs


----------



## blythe (2010 Január 9)

meccs
_lt_nt_r_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 9)

eltántoríthatatlan
b-ll-d-


----------



## bejczike (2010 Január 9)

ballada
r_b_ll__


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 9)

ribillió
-p-r


----------



## ladri6 (2010 Január 9)

eper
b_r_zd_


----------



## dome2010 (2010 Január 9)

Sziasztok

barázda
g_r_bly_


----------



## ladri6 (2010 Január 9)

gereblye
h_rd_t_t_bl_


----------



## vmonx (2010 Január 9)

hirdetőtábla
k_rm_zs_nv_r_s


----------



## Kicsielet (2010 Január 9)

karmazsinvörös
br_k_tsz_ny_g


----------



## dome2010 (2010 Január 9)

ez jo valamilyen ...szönyeg vagy ...szúnyog


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 9)

brokátszőnyeg
_k_b_n_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 9)

ikebana
v_z_sb_r_g_t_s


----------



## lac47 (2010 Január 9)

vizesborogatás
t-r-nyh-z


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Január 9)

toronyház

k_k_r_c_l_szt


----------



## tiger1974 (2010 Január 9)

Wulfi írta:


> toronyház
> 
> k_k_r_c_l_szt


 Kukoricaliszt

R g l n c


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 9)

kukoricaliszt
j_r_l_kf_z_t_s


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 9)

járulékfizetés
sl_sszk_lcs


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 9)

slusszkulcs
k_t_l_z_ts_g_


----------



## terike46 (2010 Január 9)

repülőgép


----------



## terike46 (2010 Január 9)

sz m t g p


----------



## Sipnik (2010 Január 9)

repülőgép
m_g_k_d_ly_z


----------



## Sipnik (2010 Január 9)

számítógép
m_g_k_d_ly_z


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 9)

megakadályoz
r_ngysz_ny_g


----------



## dome2010 (2010 Január 9)

rongyszönyeg
v_z_sr_h_


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 9)

vizesruha
sz_ny_gh_l_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 9)

szunyogháló
t_z_lt_


----------



## czondi (2010 Január 9)

tűzoltó
l_gsz_nny_z_s


----------



## Snooch (2010 Január 9)

légszennyezés
f_jk_n_ő


----------



## czondi (2010 Január 9)

fejkendő
l_p_k_l_


----------



## K.EDIT (2010 Január 9)

*szókirakó*

szúnyogháló

b_b_k_cs_i


----------



## kristabg (2010 Január 9)

babakocsi

r_nd_l_


----------



## czondi (2010 Január 9)

rendelő
l_p_k_l_


----------



## Judiiit. (2010 Január 9)

lepakoló
cs_v_rh_z_


----------



## loede (2010 Január 9)

csavarhúzó
_p_rh_b


----------



## almakert (2010 Január 9)

eperhab
t_z_g_p


----------



## korevics11 (2010 Január 9)

tűzőgép
_lt_l_n_s


----------



## almakert (2010 Január 9)

általános
l_ncs_l_v_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 9)

lencseleves
s_v_ny__b_rk_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 9)

savanyú uborka
c_b_r_l_v_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 9)

cibereleves
c_b_tm_csk_


----------



## nikacel (2010 Január 9)

cibere leves
k_l_s_k_s_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 9)

köleskása
h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 9)

hurkatöltő
c_b_tm_csk_


----------



## almakert (2010 Január 10)

cibetmacska
t_l_l_sz_kr_ny


----------



## exodus3 (2010 Január 10)

tálalószekrény
r_k_g_mb_


----------



## bejczike (2010 Január 10)

rókagomba
m_kr_h_ll_m


----------



## exodus3 (2010 Január 10)

mikrohullám
s_jtr_sz_l_


----------



## Wackor (2010 Január 10)

sajtreszelő
_n_rg___t_l


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 10)

energiaital

t_ll_s_t_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 10)

tollasütő

f_lf_d_z


----------



## Tokajizoli (2010 Január 10)

felfedez
m_nk_n_lk_l_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 10)

munkanélküli
t_ncp_rtn_r


----------



## lampa123 (2010 Január 10)

táncpartner
j_t_kg_p


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 10)

játékgép
_t_sh_gsz_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 10)

ütőshangszer
k_t_m_r_n


----------



## bsilvi (2010 Január 10)

katamarán
h_nt_sz_k


----------



## Dorina83 (2010 Január 10)

hintaszék
_lm_b_r


----------



## nemelek (2010 Január 10)

almabor

_d_l_k


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

ütőshangszer
sz_p_rv_k_ny


----------



## Keléva (2010 Január 10)

nemelek írta:


> almabor
> 
> _d_l_k


 
adalék

_lm_sp_t_


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

adalék
h_zz_f_rh_t_s_g


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

almáspite
m_dv_s_jt


----------



## Keléva (2010 Január 10)

hozzáférhetőség

sz-r-k-zt-t--l-ktr-n-k--


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

szórakoztatóelektronikai
b_z_ny_t_k


----------



## Keléva (2010 Január 10)

bizonyíték

k-mpr-m-ssz-mk-pt-l-ns-g


----------



## hegyekel (2010 Január 10)

kompromisszumképtelenség

K-l-v-l-


----------



## csicsóné (2010 Január 10)

Kalevala
k_l__d_szk-p


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

kalevala
r_kl_mb_v_t_l


----------



## Nagyvönő (2010 Január 10)

reklámbevétel
-mp-r--kr-t-c-zm-s


----------



## Keléva (2010 Január 10)

empiriokriticizmus

f-----


----------



## hegyekel (2010 Január 10)

fiaiéi (?)
l_ny___


----------



## K.EDIT (2010 Január 10)

Lánya 
m-gsz-nt-t


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

megszüntet
gy_l_z_t


----------



## anonim05 (2010 Január 10)

gyalázat
m-g-s


----------



## loede (2010 Január 10)

gyalázat
_l_f_ntcs_ntt_r_ny


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

magas
f_ll_b_z_s


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

elefántcsonttorony
g_zp_l_ck


----------



## Nagyvönő (2010 Január 10)

magos
megás
mégis
magas...
r-jtv-ny-js-g


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 10)

rejtvényújság
-n-l-z-s


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

rejtvényújság
m_g_t_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

analízis
t_h_ts_gk_t_t_


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 10)

magatehetetlen
tehetségkutató
n-pny-gt-


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 10)

napnyugta
k_ty__sk_l_


----------



## Keléva (2010 Január 10)

kutyaiskola

_t_t_t_tt_t


----------



## AMester (2010 Január 10)

etetetettet
h_l_cs_ll_g


----------



## Athena72 (2010 Január 10)

hullócsillag
m_s_dp_rc


----------



## Nagyvönő (2010 Január 10)

másodperc
-l--r-sgy-jt-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 10)

aláírásgyűjtés
pr_l_t_rd_kt_t_r_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 10)

proletárdiktatúra
f_sz_k_s_gyh_z


----------



## Nagyvönő (2010 Január 10)

faszékesegyház
sz-app-n-p-r-


----------



## Idril (2010 Január 10)

főszékesegyház
b_bsz_nh_z


----------



## Nagyvönő (2010 Január 10)

bábszínház
v-d--k-m-r-


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 10)

videokamera
b_ll_nty_


----------



## R.István (2010 Január 10)

billentyű
m_z__l_s


----------



## Ric0 (2010 Január 11)

mazsolás
t_v_h_j_s_r


----------



## R.István (2010 Január 11)

tevehajcsár
t_rr__d_r


----------



## webcuki (2010 Január 11)

torreádor
n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 11)

napfelkelte
m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 11)

mosogatógép
p-kl-p-t


----------



## nilabiondi (2010 Január 11)

péklapát

k_sk_szt_m


----------



## hegyekel (2010 Január 11)

kiskosztüm

_ngg_ll_r


----------



## nilabiondi (2010 Január 11)

inggallér

k_v_r_p_lt


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 11)

keverőpult
f_rm_rn_dr_g


----------



## nba (2010 Január 11)

farmernadrág
t_r_lk_z_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 11)

törülköző
_ll_m_s_n


----------



## Leslie370 (2010 Január 11)

állomáson

r_g_f_tty


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 11)

rigófütty

g_l_g_ny_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 11)

galagonya

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 11)

galambdúc
ny_sz_f_l


----------



## putto_ (2010 Január 11)

nyuszifül
_l_ml_m_p_


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 11)

elemlámpa
f_jh_llg_t_


----------



## csasju (2010 Január 11)

fejhallgató
h_t_zs_k


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 11)

hátizsák
gy_rm_kk_r


----------



## V_Ibolya (2010 Január 11)

gyermekkor
v_d_ll_t


----------



## resahil (2010 Január 11)

vadállat
v_m_p_r_zm_s


----------



## Sziszi82 (2010 Január 11)

vámpírizmus
gy_m_lcsl_v_s


----------



## bsilvi (2010 Január 11)

gyümölcsleves
p_l_cs_nt_s_t_


----------



## Sziszi82 (2010 Január 11)

palacsintasütő
z_ng_r_m_v_sz


----------



## bsilvi (2010 Január 11)

zongoraművész
h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## almakert (2010 Január 11)

helyesírás
t_llt_rt_


----------



## nikacel (2010 Január 11)

tolltartó
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

billentyűzet
k_cs_cs_r


----------



## almakert (2010 Január 11)

billentyűzet
_gb_k__llt_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

égbekiáltó
k_cs_cs_r


----------



## nikacel (2010 Január 11)

kacsacsőr
h_t_zs_k


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

repülőgép
f-ny-f


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

nikacel írta:


> kacsacsőr
> h_t_zs_k


hátizsák
fenyőfa
h_l_k_pt_r


----------



## nikacel (2010 Január 11)

helikopter
_th_ng_r


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

helikopter
b-m-b-z


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

úthenger
bombázó?
f_l_lm_t_s


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

félelmetes
-sz-ny-t-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

iszonyatos
p_p_csf_rj


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

papucsférj
j-t-nd-r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

jótündér
p_c_b_t


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

*tévéműsor*

úthenger
t-v-m-s-r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

úthengeren már túlvagyunk 
tévéműsor
p_c_b_t


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

pecabot
s-s-f--k-


----------



## Athena72 (2010 Január 11)

tévéműsor
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

igen túl vagyunk az úthengeren, de még nem látom át hova kell írni, most vagyok itt először


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

Athena72 írta:


> tévéműsor
> n_pl_m_nt_


naplemente
f-n-gy-r-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

Semmi baj 
fenegyerek
_r_nys_jt_s_s


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

pecabot
v-t-rl-sh-j-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

vitorláshajó
_r_nys_jt_s_s


----------



## nikacel (2010 Január 11)

aranysújtásos (?)
k_rg_ll_r


----------



## mamipapi (2010 Január 11)

körgallér
b.z.v.r.g


----------



## Athena72 (2010 Január 11)

búzavirág
n-d-h-g-d-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 11)

nádihegedű
p_nc_b_g_r


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

pincebogár
-r-nyv-r-gsz-l


----------



## Athena72 (2010 Január 11)

aranyvirágszál
r-p-l-cs-sz--lj


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

repülőcsészealj
k-l-ndv-gy


----------



## Athena72 (2010 Január 11)

kalandvágy
m-s-lyg-s


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

mosolygás ? mosolygós
b-b-k-l-ngy-


----------



## Athena72 (2010 Január 11)

babakelengye
-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 11)

asztalterítő
f-nyk-p-lb-m


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 11)

fényképalbum
f_b_rk_l_t


----------



## blythe (2010 Január 11)

faburkolat
c_r_z_h_gy_z_


----------



## tirias (2010 Január 12)

ceruzahegyező

b-t-k-r-k-


----------



## korall44 (2010 Január 12)

betűkirakó
_s_k_p_ny


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Január 12)

esőköpeny
s_nd_r_g


----------



## LittleBug (2010 Január 12)

sündörög

t_t_r_z_s


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Január 12)

tatarozás

_lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 12)

elképzelhetetlen
cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 12)

csodabogár
_z_stk_n_ll_l


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 12)

ezüstkanállal
h_nc_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 12)

huncut
_tl_t_s_k


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 12)

ötletesek
C-n-d-h-n


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 12)

Canadahun
h_kt_r


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 12)

hektár
b-ly-gz-


----------



## Szilvi33 (2010 Január 12)

bélyegző
t_l_v_z__


----------



## Flow (2010 Január 12)

televízió
m_cs_r_s_d_s


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Január 12)

mocsaradodás

m_g_sz_l_d_th_t_tl_n


----------



## HerczegA (2010 Január 12)

megszelidíthetetlen
k_r_p_st_rcs


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 12)

kerepestarcsa
l_mp_t_st


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 12)

lámpatest

_rd_gf__k_


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 12)

ördögfióka
_l_szt_


----------



## Andibandi70 (2010 Január 12)

élesztő ?
k-r-mp-rk-lt


----------



## Sziszi82 (2010 Január 12)

körömpörkölt
l_ng_szt_


----------



## Anandamayi (2010 Január 12)

languszta
p_r_lyc_p_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 12)

pörölycápa

t_k_g_ly_


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 12)

tekegolyó

r_nd_r__t_


----------



## Szentes (2010 Január 12)

rendőrkutya
-k-st-j-s


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 12)

okostojás
h-lh-t-tl-n


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 12)

halhatlan
v_d_l_m


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 12)

védelem

_r_sp_pr_k_


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 12)

erőspaprika
b_t_r_sv_d_l_m


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 12)

betörésvédelem
t-lv-jk-lcs


----------



## kistacskó (2010 Január 12)

Erőspaprika
B_s_j_r_s


----------



## kistacskó (2010 Január 12)

Tolvajkulcs
T_p_r_ő_p_g_c_a


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 12)

Tepertős pogácsa
sz-ll-z-b-r-nd-z-s


----------



## Snooch (2010 Január 12)

szellőzőberendezés
f_ny_é_a_b_m


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 12)

magánhangzók nélkül kell 
pl: f_nyk_rd


----------



## LittleBug (2010 Január 12)

nem tudom most melyik kell...

fényképalbum
fénykard
k_tr_c


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 12)

ketrec
_d_g_p


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 12)

időgép
r_g_g_m_


----------



## flaurci (2010 Január 12)

rágógumi
_l_f_nt


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 12)

elefánt
h_ngsz_r_


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 12)

elefánt
_rrsz_rv_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 12)

orrszarvú
h_ngsz_r_


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 12)

hangszóró

f_gy_lm_zt_t_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 12)

figyelmeztetés
m_tsz_f_g


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 12)

metszőfog
k__ltv_ny vagy ha nehéz f_g_d_


----------



## Leike (2010 Január 12)

repülőgép
h-zt-t-


----------



## juli7623 (2010 Január 12)

háztető
_d_s_ny_


----------



## kedike (2010 Január 12)

(kialtvany, fogado)

edesanya
f___n_l


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 12)

fonal
_l_tm_nt_s


----------



## Óvó néni (2010 Január 12)

életmentés

t_p_t_r_g_szt_


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 13)

tapétaragasztó
_lm_gy_gy_nt_z_t


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 13)

elmegyógyintézet

f-nt-szt-k-s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 13)

fantasztikus
m-gn-z--m


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 13)

magnézium
v_t_m_n


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 13)

vitamin
v-t-m-ny


----------



## szelmihaly44 (2010 Január 13)

vetemény
r_zsd_s


----------



## csproba (2010 Január 13)

törvénysértő
sz_p_rn_v_


----------



## csproba (2010 Január 13)

bocs, ezt benéztem:
rozsdás
sz_p_rn_v_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 13)

szupernova
f_rk_st_r_k


----------



## Abozi (2010 Január 13)

farkastorok
-l-t-lt


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 13)

elétolt
m_gb_sz_lv_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 13)

magbaszilva,megbeszélve
h_h_t_tl_n j_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 13)

hihetetlen jó?
d-lg-z-t-r-s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 13)

hihetetlen jó
f-lh-szn-l-n-v


----------



## rst86 (2010 Január 13)

felhasználónév ?
p_l_ck_z_n_t


----------



## Hedvigg (2010 Január 13)

palacküzenet
v_rs_l_mz_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 13)

verselemzés
-r-d-l-m


----------



## Hedvigg (2010 Január 13)

irodalom
k_r_kp_rv_rs_ny


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 13)

kerékpárverseny
r-nd-l-s


----------



## anniko (2010 Január 13)

rendelés
sz r p n t n


----------



## ladri6 (2010 Január 13)

szerpentin
l_v_l_st_szt_


----------



## longi1 (2010 Január 13)

levelestészta
_k_r_sz_lyl_v_s


----------



## anniko (2010 Január 13)

ladri6 írta:


> szerpentin
> l_v_l_st_szt_


 
ököruszályleves

B l t n k n s


----------



## sziszi009 (2010 Január 13)

Balatonkenese
b b g ly s


----------



## ildibaba (2010 Január 13)

babgulyás
m_gv_l_s_t_s


----------



## p_niki (2010 Január 13)

megvalósítás
_ng_d_lm_ss_g


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

engedelmesség
h_lyt_rt_n_t


----------



## incifincike (2010 Január 13)

helytörténet
cs-ll-gh-ll-s


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

csillaghullás
h-lyr-h-zh-t-tl-n


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

helyrehozhatatlan
gy_k_rl_t__s


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 13)

gyakorlatias
gy_gy_t_a_a_l_an


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

graveanne írta:


> gyakorlatias
> gy_gy_t_a_a_l_an



?????
esetleg gyógyíthatatlan?
k-r-k-szt-tt


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

kirekesztett
sz_nts_gt_r_s


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

szentségtörés

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t_s


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

megszentségtelenítés
k-ncsk-r-s-


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 13)

megszentségtelenités
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 13)

pirosa írta:


> megszentségtelenítés
> k-ncsk-r-s-


 
Kincskereső
b__szt_tt


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

beosztott

v_t_th_t_tl_n


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

vajo írta:


> megszentségtelenités
> _lm_sp_t_


 
almáspite

vitathatatlan

k-gyv-szt-tt


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

kegyvesztett
f_gyv_rsz_n_t


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

fegyverszünet
k-f-g-s-lh-t-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 13)

fegyverszünet
sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

anlikar írta:


> fegyverszünet
> sz_nv_d_ly



szenvedély
k-f-g-s-lh-t-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 13)

kifogásolható
m_gb_cs_jth_t_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

megbocsájtható

r_nd_l_tl_n_l


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 13)

rendületlenül
h_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

halhatatlan
_ll_m_l_p_t_s


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

halhatatlan
-g-szs-gt-l-n


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

egészségtelen
_ll_m_l_p_t_s


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

államalapítás

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

gyermekláncfű
_bsz_l_t_rt_k

bocsi, matekot írok közben...


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

abszolútérték
d-r-v-l-s


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

deriválás?

k_lk_l_c__


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 13)

deriválás

k_k_r_c_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

kukorica

ny_lvt_nf_ly_m


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> r_p_l_g_p


repülőgép
k_k__scs_g_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 13)

államalapitás
igazságtalan
m_gf_rt_z_tt


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

k_k__scs_g_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

megfertőzött

k_lk_l_c__


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

anlikar írta:


> államalapitás
> igazságtalan
> m_gf_rt_z_tt


megfertőzött
cs_r_b_r_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

kalkuláció
nyelvtanfolyam
megfertőzött


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

cserebere 
k-f-gg-szt-tt


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

cserebere

cs_ntk_v_cs


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

gnelagi írta:


> megfertőzött
> 
> k_lk_l_c__


kalkuláció
v_t_z_k


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

cserebere
ty_k_ny_


*fagyizott a gép*


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

Volk írta:


> cserebere
> ty_k_ny_
> 
> 
> *fagyizott a gép*



tyukanyó

b_b_h_z


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

csontkovács
vitázók


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

babaház
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

gnelagi írta:


> cserebere
> 
> cs_ntk_v_cs


csontkovács
m_ll_kv_s_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

mellékvese
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

billentyűzet

_sk_lasz_lg_


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> repülőgép
> g_z_l_g


gőzölög
cs_g_b_g_:wink:


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

iskolaszolga?
t_l_lk_z_


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> repülőgép
> g_z_l_g


gőzölög
cs_g_b_g_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

csigabiga

_sk_l_sz_lg_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Volk írta:


> iskolaszolga?
> t_l_lk_z_



Találkozó

t_t_kz_t_ss_g


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

titokzatosság
f_st_l_g


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 13)

füstölög
k-r-sk-d-k


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

kereskedik
g_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

görkorcsolya

sz_kl_sz_l_rd


----------



## alicee (2010 Január 13)

sziklaszilárd

n_f_l_jtsd


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 13)

*szókirakó*



Volk írta:


> kereskedik
> g_rk_rcs_ly_


 

ha a fenti állitmányra - kereskedik- gondolsz, ill. annak kiegészitésére, akkor a válaszom: görkorcsolyázik.
üdv: G and I.


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 13)

*szókirakó*



pirosa írta:


> füstölög
> k-r-sk-d-k


 

a válaszom: kereskedik


t-lpr-s-tts-g


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 13)

Bea-mama írta:


> megfertőzött
> cs_r_b_r_


 


válaszom: cserebere

az enyém:

cs-n-b-b


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 13)

Volk írta:


> titokzatosság
> f_st_l_g


 


válaszom: füstölög 


az enyém: v-dk-cs-k


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 13)

rst86 írta:


> időgép
> r_g_g_m_


 


válaszom: rágógumi

az enyém: it-lm-r-m-nk-t-rs


----------



## escalofrío (2010 Január 13)

pipiida írta:


> válaszom: cserebere
> 
> az enyém:
> 
> cs-n-b-b




csinibaba

d-r-mb-l-s


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 13)

keverő?
h_j_h_t_t_a_n


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 13)

ajaj! Rossz helyre írtam! BocsikA


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 13)

DOROMBOLÓS?
sz_n_s_e_u_a


----------



## escalofrío (2010 Január 13)

graveanne írta:


> DOROMBOLÓS?
> sz_n_s_e_u_a



(dorombolás volt )

SZÍNESCERUZA

-lm-d-z-s


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

álmodozás
pr_z_nt_c__


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Prezentáció

l_bl_g_t_s


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

láblógatás
sz_nc_r_z_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

szénceruza

_r__sd_b_z


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

valami doboz?


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

óriásdoboz


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

jah XD kezdek fáradni...
most is te jössz...


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

l_kb_r_nd_z_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

lakberendező
_p_t_szm_rn_k


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

építészmérnök

_ll_t_s_t_tt


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

Illatosított
sz_j_e__sz_t


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

illatosított?
p__ck_t_t_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

piackutató

v_lm_sk_rt_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

vilmoskörte
_d_mcs_tk_ 

XD


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

sz_js_b_sz_t 
Bocsi :S Most jó


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

ádámcsutka

v_t_m_nsz_l_t


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Ez szerintem magánhangzót is tartalmaz.Nymphetamine


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

sz_j_e__sz_t ezt nem toom, talán száj...?
vitaminszelet


----------



## iDanee (2010 Január 13)

szájsebészet?


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

ügyi ^^ csak tényleg kár, h volt benne mgh.


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Volk a vitaminszelet jó, most Te jössz!


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

ehh 

_gyn_m_t_rt_


----------



## iDanee (2010 Január 13)

ágyneműtartó?


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

Vitaminszelet
sz_js_b_sz_t (Most jó)


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

ágyneműtartó

k_f_k_t_s


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

jaja, itt van mellettem 
te jössz


----------



## iDanee (2010 Január 13)

kefekötés?


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

kifektetés?


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Jó, de írj Te is egy újat!


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Nem kifektetés hanem kefekötés


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

kefekötés (Ajj elnéztem az előbb )


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

ááá!!! ne hozzatok szégyent a topicra!

m_g_l_v_n_d_k


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Elmentetek aludni?
Megelevenedik

S_j_ts_g_s


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

Sajátságos
M_ll_kv_s_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

sajátságos?

M_gy_k v_ssz_ t_n_ln_ k_m__t. J_ _jt! ^^


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

mellékvese pár oldallal ezelőtt is volt...


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

Megyek vissza tanulni kémiát, Jó Éjt! ^^


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

Mész vissza kémiát tanulni? oké Jó éjt!


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

jah bocsi...
m_jb__psz__


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 13)

májbiopszia
J_m_g_m _s _lt_sz_m m_g_m h_ln_pr_ J_ _jt m_nd_nk_n_k!


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 13)

májbiopszia

jah, gürizek, h ne 3as legyek... na dugultam... sziasztok!


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 13)

J_ _jt n_kt_k _s! 
M_g_mr_ m_r_dt_m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 13)

Magadra maradtál?
s_b_j t_b__s!


----------



## R.István (2010 Január 13)

sebaj tóbiás
_r_d_t_s_gv_zsg_l_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 13)

eredetiségvizsgálat
m_gn_sr_z_n_nc__


----------



## R.István (2010 Január 13)

mágnesrezonancia
d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 13)

dezoxiribonukleinsav
_m_lg_m


----------



## R.István (2010 Január 13)

amalgám
r_p_f_z_l_k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 13)

répafőzelék
m_ll_kv_s_


----------



## Taelaca (2010 Január 13)

mellékvese

_nt__x_d_ns


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 13)

Antioxidáns

gy_ngyf_z_s


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 14)

gyöngyfűzés

-p-rf-gyl-lt


----------



## HerczegA (2010 Január 14)

eperfagylalt

k_zd_r_g_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 14)

kedőrugás
sz-rk-szt-s-g


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

szerkesztőség
sz_r_t_t_hs_g


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 14)

szeretetéhség

b_lcs_lk_d_s_k


----------



## gerg24 (2010 Január 14)

bölcselkedések
n_r_ncsdzs_m


----------



## Diamondfriends (2010 Január 14)

narancsdzsem
t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 14)

totemoszlop
sz_m_t_st_chn_k_s


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Január 14)

számítástechnikus
_kv_t_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 14)

számítástechnikus
t_rt_n_l_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 14)

Trimacs írta:


> számítástechnikus
> _kv_t_tl_nk_d_k


 
okvetetlenkedők
_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 14)

történelem
k_cs_k_r_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 14)

kicsikarok
_zl_t_mb_r_k


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 14)

kocsikerék
v_r_zsc_r_z_


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 14)

vajo írta:


> kicsikarok
> _zl_t_mb_r_k


üzletemberek
f_gyv_rh_rd_z_


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 14)

üzletemberek, varázsceruza
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 14)

matematika
s_rk_l_t_s


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 14)

fegyverhordozó
sz_msz_r_j


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 14)

sarkalatos
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Bea-mama (2010 Január 14)

számszeríj
k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## Diamondfriends (2010 Január 14)

kárókatona
l_f_v_sz_l_psz_rsz_mm_r_ng


----------



## Diamondfriends (2010 Január 14)

bérlakás
t_v_p_t_


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 14)

Diamondfriends írta:


> bérlakás
> t_v_p_t_


tevepata

p-ll-ng-sz-rny


----------



## Diamondfriends (2010 Január 14)

pillangószárny
_lm_sd_r_s


----------



## zuzanka1 (2010 Január 14)

almásderes
b_k_f_c_m


----------



## VBrigi79 (2010 Január 14)

bokaficam
_szt_l_n_pt_r


----------



## sexbomba (2010 Január 14)

asztali naptár

r_d__t_r


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 14)

radiátor
k-n-d-- m-gy-r-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 14)

kanadai magyarok
s_rg_r_p_l_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 14)

sárgarepülő
p_rm_t_z_


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 14)

permetező
m_v_s_k_z_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

sárgarépalé
permetező
v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 14)

Villámhárító
V_l_gj_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

művesekezelés
v_rsz_g_nys_g


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 14)

Vérszegénység
V_l_gj_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

(kicsit elmaradok)
Világjáró

f_ld_r_t_


----------



## benzsofi (2010 Január 14)

felderítő
l_l_ k_p_szt_


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 14)

Felderítő
_gy_nl_t_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

egyenlitő
f_ldk_r_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

lila káposzta
s_rg_r_p_


----------



## Nymphetamine (2010 Január 14)

Sárgarépa
Földkéreg
_nj_kc__


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

injekció
j_tsz_t_r ^^"


----------



## beus791 (2010 Január 14)

játszótér
g_m_c_k_r


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

gumicukor
h_nt_sz_k


----------



## beus791 (2010 Január 14)

hintaszék
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

babakocsi
m_gf_rd_th_t_


----------



## beus791 (2010 Január 14)

megfordítható
r_h_cs_p_sz


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

ruhacsipesz
f_l_d_tgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## beus791 (2010 Január 14)

feladatgyűjtemény
sz_b__n_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

szabóinas
r_fl_kt_rf_ny


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 14)

reflektorfény
f_t__lb_m


----------



## Méhecsek (2010 Január 14)

fotóalbum

m_r_k_n_l


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

merőkanál
b_k_l_g_l_


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 14)

Bikalegelő (?)
_sm_rt_t_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

jaja  "Három paraszt kiment a bikalegelőre." Arany J. - Toldi
ismertető
g_nd_l_t_k


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 14)

gondolatok
-mb-rr-bl-s


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 14)

*szójátékok*



Bamby69 írta:


> Bikalegelő (?)
> _sm_rt_t_


 

ismertető

az én feladványom: k-gy-l-md-f-s-k


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 14)

kegyelemdöfések

k_t_dr_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

de hol a feladvány?
_r_nyt_j_st t_j_ ty_k


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

katedra
h_jz_h_t_g


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 14)

aranytojásttojótyúk
h_jz_h_t_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

katedra
_r_nyt_j_st t_j_ ty_k


----------



## pirosa (2010 Január 14)

Volk írta:


> aranytojásttojótyúk
> h_jz_h_t_g



hajzuhatag
l-t-h-t-tl-n


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 14)

láthatatlan

k_n_l_ns_rg_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

láthatatlan
hullámzó


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 14)

hullámzó
b_l_nd_st_k


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 14)

bolonistók

k_n_l_ns_rg_


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Január 14)

anlikar írta:


> hullámzó
> b_l_nd_st_k


Sziasztok!
bolondistók?


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Január 14)

phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> bolondistók?



Kár hogy nem jó, pedig Bolond Istók létező szó, bár igaz két szó!

Sorry


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 15)

pirosa írta:


> hajzuhatag
> l-t-h-t-tl-n


 
letehetetlen
j_v_t_tl_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 15)

javítatlan
sz-t-r-k


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 15)

pintyő1 írta:


> javítatlan
> sz-t-r-k


 
Sziasztok!

szótárak

az enyém ez lenne: sz-pr-v-z-t-k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

széprevezetők
r_g_lm_ss_g


----------



## loede (2010 Január 15)

rugalmasság

_tl_nt_sz


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 15)

Atlantisz

b_r_h_z_s


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

beruházás

_lk_lm_z_s


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 15)

alkalmazás
k_nt_kt_e_cs_


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

repülőgép

h..mb.r


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

h.j.


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

m.t.r.s


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

.gy.nl.t.


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

lk.lk.p.szt.s.t.tt.l.n.t.tt.t.k


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

m.dv.b.rl.ng


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

b.nz.nk.t


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

Filmcím
.z .r.nyr.zs. b.rl.ngj.b.n


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

b.j.t.l


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

f.rs.ng


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

m.c.l.c.


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

k.lt.m.ny


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

sz.r.l.m


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

h.zz.sz.l.s


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

b.b.j.t.k


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

d.rt. d.nc.ng


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

. n.gy z.b.l.s


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

n.h.z


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

gy.r.


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

m.st


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

.jh.ld


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

j. j.t.k


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

n.m .ng.d.


----------



## kofkiss (2010 Január 15)

r.v.sz


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 15)

ravasz vagy révész

k-l-k-ty-


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 15)

jójáték 
újhold


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 15)

kelekótya


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 15)

nem engedi?


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 15)

jutka50 írta:


> ravasz vagy révész
> 
> k-l-k-ty-


 
kelekotya
_dm_r_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

admirális
f_ls_br_nd_s_g


----------



## hajnalmadar (2010 Január 15)

must
strcc


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

strucc
p_l_k_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

felsöbrendűség
_l_tv_l_


----------



## dormus (2010 Január 15)

anlikar írta:


> admirális
> f_ls_br_nd_s_g




felsőbrendűség
m_s_lyt_l_n


----------



## Exhodus (2010 Január 15)

anlikar írta:


> admirális
> f_ls_br_nd_s_g



felsőbrendűség

k_nyh_sz_kr_ny


----------



## dormus (2010 Január 15)

anlikar írta:


> felsöbrendűség
> _l_tv_l_



alatvaló


----------



## dormus (2010 Január 15)

Exhodus írta:


> felsőbrendűség
> 
> k_nyh_sz_kr_ny



konyhaszekrény

m_csk__l_m


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 15)

macskaalom
f_rd_k_p_ny


----------



## Exhodus (2010 Január 15)

fürdőköpeny

f_rg_t_rcs_s m_s_g_p


----------



## Ms Liza (2010 Január 15)

dormus írta:


> felsőbrendűség
> m_s_lyt_l_n


 
mosolytalan
sz_r_lm_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

forgótárcsás mosogép
sz_ll_zt_t_l_k


----------



## maszi99 (2010 Január 15)

anlikar írta:


> forgótárcsás mosogép
> sz_ll_zt_t_l_k


 
Szellőztetőluk

_p_rf_gy_


----------



## Gabikinez (2010 Január 15)

eperfagyi

-a-l-t-ns-g


----------



## BBB77 (2010 Január 15)

sarlatánságkiss

S_k_ld_l_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 15)

sokoldalú
sz_pl_t_l_n


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 15)

szeplőtelen
d_m_kr_t_k_s


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 15)

szeplőtelen?
sz_mb_v_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 15)

demokratikus
sz_mb_v_h_t_tl_n


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 15)

*demokratikus*



Volk írta:


> demokratikus
> sz_mb_v_h_t_tl_n


 

re: számbavehetetlen

az enyém:s-m-f-j-csk


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

számbavehetetlen
m_goldh_t_tl_n


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 15)

megoldhatatlan
v_r_zsp_r


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 15)

varázspor

v-r-zsv-ssz-


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 15)

varázsvessző
p_bl_k_l


----------



## apppia (2010 Január 15)

publikál
_z_rm_st_r


----------



## Mirci20 (2010 Január 15)

ezermester
k_l_p


----------



## krisztina0419 (2010 Január 15)

kalap
e_g_d_k_n_


----------



## Imca (2010 Január 15)

engedékeny
_l_z_t


----------



## Sz.Vica (2010 Január 15)

alázat
_d_tl_p


----------



## Imca (2010 Január 15)

adatlap
h_l_sz_b_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 15)

hálószoba

_l_mv_k_c__


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 15)

álomvakáció
p_rtr_sz_ll_s


----------



## ingridke72 (2010 Január 15)

partraszállás


----------



## ingridke72 (2010 Január 15)

_lv_s_n_pl_ dokumentáció , jegyzet


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 15)

olvasónapló
d_pl_m_c_ _


----------



## böbe51 (2010 Január 16)

repülőgép
m_k_r_m


----------



## bsilvi (2010 Január 16)

műköröm
_dv_r__s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 16)

zsuzsa0714 írta:


> olvasónapló
> d_pl_m_c_ _


 
diplomácia
r_lyt_j


----------



## Amma (2010 Január 16)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


Jó játékot kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## kutásó (2010 Január 16)

rejtéj


----------



## kutásó (2010 Január 16)

d-pl-m-c


----------



## Sz.Vica (2010 Január 16)

diplomácia?? (ha nem jó javítsatok!)
_z_stgy_r_


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 16)

ezüstgyűrű
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## loede (2010 Január 16)

tengeralattjáró

r_m_nyt_l_n


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 16)

reménytelen
d__ksz_t_r


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 16)

diákszótár

b-s-r-l-s


----------



## anniko (2010 Január 16)

Vargusz írta:


> diákszótár
> 
> b-s-r-l-s


 
besorolás

m n k b r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 16)

reménytelen
r_h_b_l_t_c__


----------



## Martenzit (2010 Január 16)

rehabilitáció
b_r_o_a_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 16)

rehabilitáció
(légy szi magánhangzóknélkül met igy nem tudom megfejteni)
v_h_rf_lh_k


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 16)

viharfelhők
v_d_szr_p_l_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 16)

vadászrepülő
_t_mr__kt_r


----------



## anniko (2010 Január 16)

Volk írta:


> viharfelhők
> v_d_szr_p_l_


 
vadászrepülők

h d s r g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 16)

hadsereg
_zr_d_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 16)

anlikar írta:


> vadászrepülő
> _t_mr__kt_r


 
atomreaktor
_l_ktr_n_k__


----------



## fzkgabi (2010 Január 16)

jojatekot kivanok mindenkinek


----------



## fzkgabi (2010 Január 16)

vadaszrepulo


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 16)

elektronikai
m_gr_p_d


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 16)

megreped
gy_rsv_n_t


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 16)

gyorsvonat
kr_ml_k_r


----------



## Zituka1960 (2010 Január 16)

krémlikőr
gy_rst_szt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 16)

gyorsteszt
v_l_gj_r_s


----------



## Bumci (2010 Január 16)

világjárás
z-n-sz-


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 16)

zeneszó

b_l_l_jk_


----------



## böbe51 (2010 Január 16)

balalajka
t_v_m_s_r


----------



## anniko (2010 Január 16)

Volk írta:


> gyorsvonat
> kr_ml_k_r


 
krémlikör

k kt l


----------



## betti11 (2010 Január 16)

tévéműsor
c_m_s_v_g


----------



## VBrigi79 (2010 Január 16)

cumisüveg
s_v_gc_k_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 17)

süvegcukor
_m_nt_l_s_jt


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 17)

süvegcukor

-jj-l-l-mp-


----------



## Straub (2010 Január 17)

éjjelilámpa

cs-r-pk-lyh-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 17)

cserépkályha
f_l_s_k_nd_ll_
:00: lebegek mint az angyal


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 17)

falusikandalló
k_zp_nt_f_t_s


----------



## dkari (2010 Január 17)

központifűtés

sz_lv_t_t_chn_k_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 17)

szalvétatechnika
k_r_kp_rt_rt_


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


leves


----------



## ingridke72 (2010 Január 17)

anlikar írta:


> falusikandalló
> k_zp_nt_f_t_s


központifűtés


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

l _ mp_


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

Tiszai írta:


> szalvétatechnika
> k_r_kp_rt_rt_


kerékpártartató


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

Bumci írta:


> világjárás
> z-n-sz-


zenészi
K_r_cs_ny


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

anlikar írta:


> gyorsteszt
> v_l_gj_r_s


világjárás
T_V_


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

Volk írta:


> viharfelhők
> v_d_szr_p_l_


vadászrepülő

_gr_l_k_t_l


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

anniko írta:


> vadászrepülők
> 
> h d s r g


hadsereg


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

szabinka22 írta:


> hadsereg


H_ll_h_p


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

loede írta:


> tengeralattjáró
> 
> r_m_nyt_l_n


reménytelen


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

r_gg_l


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

böbe51 írta:


> repülőgép
> m_k_r_m


műköröm


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

sz_krény


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

farsng


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

kofkiss írta:


> sz.r.l.m


szerelem


----------



## szabinka22 (2010 Január 17)

*judit* írta:


> eklézsia
> _ll_tt_ny_szt_s


állattenyésztés


----------



## Elektra1007 (2010 Január 17)

szabinka22 írta:


> r_gg_l




megfejtés: reggel


----------



## CZD (2010 Január 17)

k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## CZD (2010 Január 17)

kirándulás


----------



## gypkint (2010 Január 17)

reggel


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 18)

-nf-rm-t-k--


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

informatikai
t_t_km_n_szt_r


----------



## alexa80 (2010 Január 18)

titokminiszter
h_zm_st_r


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 18)

házmester

k_k_c_sk_d_k


----------



## KAnetta (2010 Január 18)

kukacoskodók
m_rl_gk_p_s k_nyv_l_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

mérlegképes könyvelő
sz_v_rv_nysz_n_


----------



## Csilla78 (2010 Január 18)

szivárványszínű

v_r_gk_t_


----------



## adamek62 (2010 Január 18)

virágkötő
k_csk_b_k_


----------



## Csilla78 (2010 Január 18)

kecskebéka

p_h_r_l_t_t


----------



## ballerro (2010 Január 18)

m-t-m-rf-z-s


----------



## ballerro (2010 Január 18)

g-zt-zh-ly


----------



## ballerro (2010 Január 18)

r-b-tk-r


----------



## Csilla78 (2010 Január 18)

metamorfóziz
gáztűthely 
robotkar

v_ll_nyv_z_t_k


----------



## edi7 (2010 Január 18)

villanyvezeték
p_ly_z_t


----------



## mircsina (2010 Január 18)

villanyvezeték

t_z_k_d_


----------



## Csilla78 (2010 Január 18)

pályázat
tűzokádó

m_s_g_t_sz_v_cs


----------



## mircsina (2010 Január 18)

mircsina írta:


> villanyvezeték
> 
> t_z_k_d_


Bocsi az elöbb elrontottam:656:

pályázat

t_z_k_d_


----------



## edi7 (2010 Január 18)

Csilla78 írta:


> pályázat
> tűzokádó
> 
> m_s_g_t_sz_v_cs




mosogatószivacs


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

-std-b-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 18)

üstdobos
_b_rk_sz_l_t_l_


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Január 18)

uborkaszeletelő
K_l_p_sm_st_r


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

kalaposmester

m-n-szt-r


----------



## alexa80 (2010 Január 18)

miniszter
p_r_v_n


----------



## KAnetta (2010 Január 18)

paraván
_km_ny_r_d_


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

okmányiroda

k-t-l-k-s p-p


----------



## KAnetta (2010 Január 18)

katolikus pap
_sv_nyv_z_sp_l_ck


----------



## virag189 (2010 Január 18)

ásványvizespalack
l-m-n-l-g-p


----------



## KAnetta (2010 Január 18)

laminálógép
n_p_scs_b_


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

laminálógép

-szt-rg-p-d


----------



## sils (2010 Január 18)

esztergapad

f-rs-ng


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

naposcsibe
farsang
sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

farsang

l--nyk-r-s


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

leánykérés

_mb_rb_r_t


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

ja és szalmiákszesz


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 18)

emberbarát kiss
-z-n-t


----------



## Beni123 (2010 Január 18)

üzenet
r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 18)

rettenthetetlen
h-l-z-t


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

hálózat
f_r_stl_m_z


----------



## sils (2010 Január 18)

farostlemez
t-pl-


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

tapló
l-cf-ny-


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

lucfenyő
_lk_lm_z_tt


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

alkalmazott

s-t-rt-t-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 18)

alkalmazott
b-rt-rgy-l-s


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

sátortető
bértárgyalás

g_m__br_ncs


----------



## borcsa123 (2010 Január 18)

gumiabroncs
k_lyh_cs_


----------



## sils (2010 Január 18)

kályhacső
l-mp-olt-s


----------



## ingridke72 (2010 Január 18)

lámpaoltás
v_gy_n_s


----------



## ingridke72 (2010 Január 18)

vagyonos
t_zp_rb_j


----------



## ingridke72 (2010 Január 18)

tűzpárbaj
t_v_d_s


----------



## sils (2010 Január 18)

tűzpárbaj
k-ny-lm-s


----------



## borcsa123 (2010 Január 18)

tévedés
kényelmes
k_m_nd_r


----------



## Vadaska (2010 Január 18)

*válasz*

komondor
-j-nd-k



borcsa123 írta:


> tévedés
> kényelmes
> k_m_nd_r


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Január 18)

ajándék

_lv_l_szth_t_tl_n


----------



## Szentes (2010 Január 18)

elválaszthatatlan

cs-r-g-


----------



## wergolia (2010 Január 18)

csöröge
-r-ny-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

aranyos
k_k_szp_lm_


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 18)

kókuszpálma

--t-p-ly-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

autópálya
f_k_rcny_


----------



## RedLamer (2010 Január 18)

fikarcnyi

_omm_nt_r


----------



## andjea (2010 Január 18)

kommentár
t_lp_l_ttny_


----------



## kmelcsi20 (2010 Január 18)

talpalattnyi

m_tsz__ll_


----------



## RedLamer (2010 Január 18)

metszőolló
o_ajc_e_e


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

olajcsere? de csak a mássalhangzókat írjuk ki
t_t_f_d_


----------



## Mar a bu (2010 Január 18)

tetőfedő

n_gyc_rk_sz


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 18)

nagycirkusz
d_l_tt_ns


----------



## Mar a bu (2010 Január 18)

dilettans

K-p_l_


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 18)

kupola
k_k_r_szt


----------



## Mar a bu (2010 Január 18)

kőkereszt

b_f_t_


----------



## virag189 (2010 Január 18)

befutó
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 19)

távírányító

d-ssz--


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

dosszié
b-j-l-ntk-z-s


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 19)

bejelentkezés

l-z-rny-mt-t-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

lézernyomtató
pr-nt-r


----------



## nekoashi (2010 Január 19)

printer

h-sz-rl-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 19)

Huszárló
_tk_pt_t_s


----------



## Drej (2010 Január 19)

átkoptatás
_.z_b_d_s._ó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Január 19)

Drej írta:


> átkoptatás
> _.z_b_d_s._ó


 
Tessék már megnézni az első lapot !


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 19)

szabadúszó?
sz_p_rk_z_


----------



## Drej (2010 Január 19)

eltaláltad!
sziporkázó
k_n._a_o_ó


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 19)

sziporkázó
cs_ll_ml_


----------



## böbe51 (2010 Január 19)

csillámló
z_ld_l_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 19)

zöldülő
_r_tt_rt_


----------



## vaslab75 (2010 Január 19)

irattartó
a_r_b_t_


----------



## nelosselke (2010 Január 19)

akrobata
t_llt_rt_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 19)

tolltartó

_p_r_ttsz_nh_z


----------



## Mikel76 (2010 Január 19)

operettszínház

sz_nts_gt_l_n


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 19)

szentségtelen

sz_ps_g _s a sz_rny


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 19)

szépség és a szörny

h_l_ttk_m


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

halottkém
l-mt-r


----------



## maxima13 (2010 Január 19)

pintyő1 írta:


> halottkém
> l-mt-r


 
lomtár
k__g_sz_t_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

maxima13 írta:


> lomtár
> k__g_sz_t_s


 
kiegészítés

-nt-rn-t


----------



## maxima13 (2010 Január 19)

pintyő1 írta:


> kiegészítés
> 
> -nt-rn-t


 internet

f_gy_l_m


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

maxima13 írta:


> internet
> 
> f_gy_l_m


 
fegyelem

m-nt-k-p


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 19)

mintakép
r_m_nys_g


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 19)

reménység

k-zd-tl-g-s


----------



## Rubina (2010 Január 19)

kezdetleges
b-r-tf-l-


----------



## pankri (2010 Január 19)

barátfüle. 
ty-kk-tr-c


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 19)

tyúkketrec
sz_v_rv_g


----------



## mattácska (2010 Január 19)

szívarvég?
f_ldl_k_k


----------



## gesty (2010 Január 19)

földlakók
f_n_ttk_s_r


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 19)

fonottkosár

sz_r_lm_sp_r


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 19)

fonottkosár
s-rk-nty-z


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 19)

szerelmespár
s-rk-nty-z


----------



## Kovács Erika (2010 Január 19)

sarkantyúz
k.rg.t.z.k


----------



## maxima13 (2010 Január 19)

Kovács Erika írta:


> sarkantyúz
> k.rg.t.z.k



kergetőzik

m_r_sz_l_g


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 19)

kergetőzik
k-r-sg-l


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 19)

mérőszalag
k-r-sg-l


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 19)

keresgél
k_v_ncs_


----------



## kmelcsi20 (2010 Január 20)

kíváncsi

s_l_mp_


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 20)

sólámpa

t_nc_s_n_


----------



## vali65 (2010 Január 20)

táncosnő

_sk_l_p_ld_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 20)

iskolapélda

j-gyz-t-ln-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 20)

jegyzetelnek
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Január 20)

karaktere

t_l_k_mm_n_k_c_ _


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 20)

telekommunikáció
k_r_sg_l_


----------



## Vadaska (2010 Január 20)

keresgélő
m-gr-n-d-l-s


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 20)

megrendelés?

h-b-sz-z-l-k


----------



## glantos (2010 Január 20)

hibaszázalék

_nt_rk_nt_n_nt_l_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 20)

Rubie írta:


> jegyzetelnek
> k_r_k_t_r_


 a helyes megfejtés karikatúra 
egyébként
interkontinentális
_nk_nt_n_nc__


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Január 20)

inkontinencia

t_v_t_n_


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Január 20)

tovatűnő

b_b_zs_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 20)

babazsur
_lh_m_rk_dt_


----------



## loede (2010 Január 20)

elhamarkodta
_sz_v_sz_tt


----------



## igyene (2010 Január 20)

eszeveszett
k- k-r-n -k-l,-r-ny-t l-l


----------



## freizeit (2010 Január 20)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel.
sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 20)

szaloncukor
f-ny-f-


----------



## Kalin (2010 Január 20)

fenyőfa
-r-ny-lm-


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Január 20)

aranyalma
f_ld_p_nty


----------



## freizeit (2010 Január 20)

aranyalma

cs_pk_r_zs_k_


----------



## gnelagi (2010 Január 20)

csipkerózsika

s_jtk_k_c


----------



## LonBer (2010 Január 20)

csipkerózsika

l_gt_bbsz_r


----------



## LonBer (2010 Január 20)

upszi lassú voltam xD


----------



## LonBer (2010 Január 20)

akkor viszont sajtkukac
v_r_sn_v


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

kergetőzik
f.br.k.l


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

fogorvos
szék
f.gg.ny


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

szaloncukor
d_l_b_b


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

üzenet
sz.nk.z.k


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

függöny
n_pp_l


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

délibáb
.v.gp.h.r


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

nappal
c.r.z.


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

üvegpohár
k_cs_ny_


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

ceruza
h_jh_l_


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

hálózat
k.sp.


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

hajháló
h.ngsz.r.


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

kaspó
v_r_g


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

kocsonya
.g.rf.r.k


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

virág
b.k.pcs.l.s


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

egérfarok
_szt_l


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

bekapcsolás
t_v_r_t


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

kocogás
k.zk.n.cs


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

asztal
t.r.t.


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

távirat
b.l.p.


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

kézkenőcs
k_sl_mp_


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

szobabicikli
k.mp.t.nc..


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

terítő
b_b_


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

távirat
gy.m.lcsl.


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

baba
t.l.v.z..


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

komputencia nem tudom...
v_s_gy


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

szürkefog
.sv.nyv.z


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

televízió
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

vasagy
cs.zm.


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

ásványvíz
j_gt_rt_


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

távirányító
.z.n.f.l


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

csizma
__t_


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

joghurt
t.r.r.d.


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

biológia
d.n.n


----------



## hunyadiildi (2010 Január 20)

fénymásoló
t.z.g.p


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 20)

A játék lényege az lenne, hogy a másik által feladott szót megfejtve írjunk újabbat, hogy így egymásba fonódó kérdések és megfejtések legyenek, nem pedig több párhuzamos megfejtenivaló, mert egy idő után követhetetlen lesz az egész.

tűzőgép
t_l_csk_


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

virág
_g_r


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 20)

talicska
b_bzs_k


----------



## freizeit (2010 Január 20)

babzsák
cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## Medim (2010 Január 20)

csomagolópapír
-szt-l


----------



## Györgyusz (2010 Január 20)

asztal
_gy


----------



## Azég (2010 Január 21)

agy
b_r_k_


----------



## robi1968 (2010 Január 21)

barika
m_d_t_c__


----------



## loik (2010 Január 21)

meditáció
v-l-m-ny


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 21)

vélemény

_l_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 21)

elérhetetlen
tr_g_d__


----------



## Darnai Endre (2010 Január 21)

Rubie írta:


> elérhetetlen
> tr_g_d__


tragédia


----------



## Darnai Endre (2010 Január 21)

t_k_tl_n


----------



## Darnai Endre (2010 Január 21)

_nt_n_n_r_v_
Főváros annyit segítek


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 21)

Darnai Endre írta:


> t_k_tl_n


 
töketlen
h_m_st_n_


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 21)

hamistanú

sz_r_k_zt_t_


----------



## Mikel76 (2010 Január 21)

szórakoztató
l_h_t_tl_n_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 21)

lehetetlenül
d_n_m_k__l_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 21)

Rubie írta:


> lehetetlenül
> d_n_m_k__l_g


 
dinamikailag 

s-j-th-szn-l-tr-


----------



## flowerp (2010 Január 21)

sajáthasználatra

k-rdf-rg-t-


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 21)

kardforgató

m_nt_f_rj


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 21)

mintaférj
_nv_gy_k


----------



## jolcsika71 (2010 Január 21)

énvagyok

v_l_sz_n_l_g


----------



## men3 (2010 Január 21)

valószínűleg

_nd_sztr__l_s


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 21)

indusztriális

p_rc_k_r


----------



## crocus63 (2010 Január 21)

porcukor

k_k__p_r


----------



## kvicky84 (2010 Január 21)

kakaópor
pr_z_nt_c_ _


----------



## Barabi (2010 Január 21)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*



Jó játékot mindenkinek!  
(Csak zárójelben megjegyezve az nem egy szó, amit feladtál!!)
...és erre mit mondanátok? 

k_p_szt_t_l_n_t_


----------



## Barabi (2010 Január 21)

kvicky84 írta:


> kakaópor
> pr_z_nt_c_ _



prezentáció 

k_k_sh_r_p_rk_lt


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 21)

kakasherepörkölt
G-ll----k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 21)

Na jó, ez szemét 
galliaiak
_gy_t_m_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 21)

Jó pofi???
egyetemes
r_d_k_l_zm_s


----------



## hosicsaba (2010 Január 21)

radikalizmus
j_t_tl_l_k


----------



## Bumci (2010 Január 21)

jótétlélek
b_r_g_v_r_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 22)

borágóvirág

a-k-lm-z-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 22)

alkalmazás
pr_t_kt_r_t_s


----------



## kerancsa (2010 Január 22)

protektorátus
_n_lf_b_t_zm_s


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 22)

analfabétizmus

k_ _ng_sz_l


----------



## Pogika (2010 Január 22)

leves


----------



## Pogika (2010 Január 22)

repülőgép


----------



## Pogika (2010 Január 22)

hahota


----------



## Pogika (2010 Január 22)

kapar


----------



## Pogika (2010 Január 22)

dunakavics


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 22)

timka66 írta:


> analfabétizmus
> 
> k_ _ng_sz_l


kiengesztel?
l_d_rcny_m_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 22)

lidércnyomás
_ll_rg__s


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 22)

allergiás

l_v_n_


----------



## crocus63 (2010 Január 22)

levonó

p_pr_k_v_r_g


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 22)

paprikavirág
m_s_g_p


----------



## jolcsika71 (2010 Január 22)

mosógép

p_t_sz


----------



## Benkemari (2010 Január 22)

paprikavirág

r_nd_r_ _t_


----------



## Ping (2010 Január 22)

repülőgép

a.n.t.t.


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 22)

Benkemari írta:


> paprikavirág
> 
> r_nd_r_ _t_



rendőrautó

t_r_c_p_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 22)

túracipő
m_dv_c_k_r


----------



## kukucskababa (2010 Január 22)

medvecukor
a_m_b_f_t_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 22)

medvecukor
p_r_sr_zs_


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 22)

piros rózsa

k_k_st_r_j


----------



## kulian (2010 Január 22)

kakastarej
_gyt_r_t_


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 22)

ágyterítő

v_zv_z_t_k-sz_r_l_


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 22)

vízvezeték-szerelő
-l--d-gzs-b-


----------



## Kicsibocci (2010 Január 22)

repülőgép
f_c_o_ó


----------



## Kicsibocci (2010 Január 22)

fűcsomó
a_m_


----------



## Kicsibocci (2010 Január 22)

alma
t_h_n


----------



## Kicsibocci (2010 Január 22)

tehén
na ezt találd ki:
_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kicsibocci (2010 Január 22)

asztal
_i_c_s


----------



## leila920411 (2010 Január 22)

repülőgép
_lv_s_t_r_m


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 22)

olvasóterem
r_g_sztr_c_ _


----------



## men3 (2010 Január 22)

regisztráció
p_p_rsz_lv_t_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 22)

papirszalvéta
b_mb_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 22)

bomba
t_sztp_l_t_:55:
:55::55::55:


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 22)

tesztpilóta
_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 22)

tesztpilóta
m_gf_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Picasshow (2010 Január 23)

megfejthetetlen

t_r_nym_g_s


----------



## takaba (2010 Január 23)

toronymagas
h_sh_rty_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## csallo (2010 Január 23)

hashártyagyulladás


----------



## csallo (2010 Január 23)

t_d__d_m_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 23)

Rubie írta:


> tesztpilóta
> _lv_sz_v_r


alvászavar


tüdőödéma
f_nyny_l_b


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 23)

fénynyaláb
m_rg_r_t-


----------



## reni79 (2010 Január 23)

margaréta

f_k_n_l


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Január 23)

margaréta

f_l_sl_g_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 23)

reni79 írta:


> margaréta
> 
> f_k_n_l


 
fakanál
_l__r_s_


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Január 23)

fakanál 

v_t_l_z_l_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 23)

vitalizáló
f_r_m_c_


----------



## kozmandi (2010 Január 23)

faramuci
r_d_ _t_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 23)

radiátor
f_lh_sz_k_d_s
:656::twisted:


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Január 23)

felhőszakadás

t_szt_l_tt_l


----------



## men3 (2010 Január 23)

tisztelettel
r_ndsz_rl__r__d_tb_z_s


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 23)

rendszerleíróadatbázis
_nc_kl_p_d__


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 23)

enciklopédia

t_nk_nyv_r_


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 23)

tankönyvíró
_ll_tk_rt


----------



## berika (2010 Január 23)

állatkert
t_k_r_t_n_


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 23)

takarítani
b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## csigi3 (2010 Január 23)

babapiskóta
t_llt_rt_


----------



## mullervilmos (2010 Január 23)

tolltartó
k_m_m_r_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 23)

komámuram
b_b_rv_r_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 23)

bíborvörös
_g_szs_g_gy


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 23)

egészségügy
_nj_kc__


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 23)

injekció
f_n_nd_szk_p


----------



## lipzso (2010 Január 23)

fonendoszkop
m_s_k_nyv


----------



## rajoco (2010 Január 23)

mesekonyv

_nt_ll_g_nc__t_szt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 24)

intelegenciateszt
t_st _n_t_m__j_


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 24)

testanatomiája
v_cc_s


----------



## bigiboys (2010 Január 24)

vicces
b_k_l_tl_m_z


----------



## Satsu (2010 Január 24)

bakelitlemez
_j_nd_k


----------



## Katzi (2010 Január 24)

bakelitlemez
k_m_nyb_l_l_s


----------



## leindlar (2010 Január 24)

repülőgép
_a__i__t_k_s _a_é_a


----------



## Waterhorse (2010 Január 24)

Katzi írta:


> bakelitlemez
> k_m_nyb_l_l_s



Kéménybélelés

m_ny_ssz_nyt_nc


----------



## krahacs (2010 Január 24)

menyasszonytánc
p_rsz_v_


----------



## kalmár (2010 Január 24)

menyasszonytánc

b_l_tt_z_k


----------



## csibészke21 (2010 Január 24)

porszívó
m-h-csk-


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

méhecske
D-f-n


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

Dezsőfina
R-d-lf-n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 24)

Rudolfina ?
sz_v_sz_k


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

szövőszék
_nn_nc_ _ t_


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

akkumulátor
_nn_nc_ _t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 24)

Goody írta:


> szövôszék
> _kk_m_l_t_r
> Edit: bah, lassu voltam. masikat nemtom Terezke


A módosít gombnál felkínálja a törlés lehetőségét is.
Nem tudom, max. az angol announciate szó ugrik be, de angol szójátékra van külön topik


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

Annunciáta
(apácanév)
b-lmb-k-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 24)

bölömbika
s_g_rh_jt_s_s


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

sugárhajtásos
cs_rk_m_ll


----------



## Waterhorse (2010 Január 24)

csirkemell

M_csk_b_z_g_ny


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

Macskabuzogány?
t_r_ck_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 24)

tarackos
_g_z_l_tl_n


----------



## terezke (2010 Január 24)

igazolatlan
R_m_ _ld_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 24)

romailda?
f_k_t_sz_k_l


----------



## csimpilimpi (2010 Január 24)

Feketeszakáll


_lb_z_nyt_l_n_t_s


----------



## stoma (2010 Január 24)

elbizonytalanitás
r-g-szt-


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 24)

ragasztó
h-g-szt-


----------



## harkály69 (2010 Január 24)

hegesztő
b_sz_k_nyh_


----------



## Peter2008 (2010 Január 24)

boszikonyha
f_nt_szt_k_s


----------



## HFruzs (2010 Január 24)

fantasztikus
k_ _rd_n_l


----------



## wiccza (2010 Január 24)

koordinál
m_gf_l_dk_z_k


----------



## szebiedit (2010 Január 24)

megfeledkezik
sz_rsz_mk_szl_t


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 24)

megfeledkezik
l_r_h_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 24)

szerszámkészlet
f_rg_sz_l


----------



## Huntina (2010 Január 24)

forgószél

k_l_nd


----------



## Dessyna (2010 Január 24)

kaland
s_h_gy


----------



## Huntina (2010 Január 25)

sehogy

t_r_lm_d_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 25)

turulmadár
_v__szk_z


----------



## w7445 (2010 Január 25)

evőeszköz
g_m_sk_t


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 25)

gémeskút
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 25)

billentyűzet
t_rt_rm_rt_s


----------



## loede (2010 Január 25)

tartármártás
v_d__r_z_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 25)

védőőrizet
k__d_s


----------



## elixira (2010 Január 25)

küldés
g_er_k_á_ék


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 25)

gyerekjáték

h-s-z-mp-d


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 25)

jutka50 írta:


> gyerekjáték
> 
> h-s-z-mp-d


 
hasizompad (így ünnepek után)

v-s-rl-s


----------



## robi1968 (2010 Január 25)

vásárlás
kr_mpl_p_r_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 25)

krumplipüré
sz_ml_l_


----------



## Jevka (2010 Január 25)

számláló
f_rd_sz_b_m_rl_g


----------



## ventilator (2010 Január 25)

fürdőszobamérleg
gy-r-kj-t-k


----------



## Volk (2010 Január 25)

gyerekjáték
ny_k_t_k_rt


----------



## furmint2 (2010 Január 25)

nyakatekert
sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## PaJa62 (2010 Január 25)

szobabicikli

m_dv_s_jt


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 25)

Medvesajt
c_c_-c_l_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 25)

coca-cola

h-rd-t-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 25)

hirdetés
k_l_m_t_rk_


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 25)

kilométerkő
v_n_ts_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 25)

Chewataykay írta:


> kilométerkő
> v_n_ts_n


 
vonatsín

p-n-r-m-


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 25)

panoráma
b_nz_ng_z


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 25)

benzingőz

-sz-v-rs-ny


----------



## PaJa62 (2010 Január 25)

észverseny

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 25)

PaJa62 írta:


> észverseny
> 
> k_t_m_r_n


 
úszóverseny volt

katamarán

-tk-z-s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 25)

átkozás
v_gr_h_jt_s


----------



## Méhecsek (2010 Január 25)

végrehajtás

cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## renco (2010 Január 25)

csomagolópapír

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kimigirl92 (2010 Január 25)

számítógép

-rch--zm-s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 25)

archaizmus
k_l_n__


----------



## Ikike (2010 Január 25)

anlikar írta:


> archaizmus
> k_l_n__


kolónia
h_tl_v_t_


----------



## peterizs (2010 Január 25)

hatlövetű
d_r_k_lj


----------



## Anaksonamun (2010 Január 25)

derékalj
h_s_z_m


----------



## world17 (2010 Január 25)

húsüzem

s_é_l_b


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 25)

székláb? 
_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## zsoka267 (2010 Január 25)

erdőkerülő
k-cs-t-nc


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 25)

kacsatánc
sz_p_rty_


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 25)

szipirtyó
fl_sk_


----------



## aanne_36 (2010 Január 25)

flaska

k-t-l-z-tts-g-k


----------



## evapeter (2010 Január 26)

kötelezettségek
-l-mp--


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 26)

olimpia
_ng_r_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 26)

angóra

l-h-t-s-g


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 26)

lehetőség

Br_tn_y Sp__rs


----------



## bkl (2010 Január 26)

Britney Spears

GY rm k k nyv


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 26)

Gyermek könyv

_st_m_s_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 26)

REPÜLŐGÉP

m_m__

BOCS, EZ ROSSZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longi1 (2010 Január 26)

timka66 írta:


> Gyermek könyv
> 
> _st_m_s_


estimese
k_r_k_z_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 26)

kerekező

c_c_n_dr_g


----------



## Kiszti6 (2010 Január 26)

cicanadrág
g_b_l_n


----------



## bkl (2010 Január 26)

gobelin

K_p_sl_p


----------



## ligeti (2010 Január 26)

pintyő1 írta:


> angóra
> 
> l-h-t-s-g


lehetőség 

h-v-r-g


----------



## ligeti (2010 Január 26)

bkl írta:


> gobelin
> 
> K_p_sl_p



képeslap

m-gy-r n-p-d-l


----------



## ligeti (2010 Január 26)

timka66 írta:


> Gyermek könyv
> 
> _st_m_s_



esti mese

k-r-j-t-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 26)

ligeti írta:


> képeslap
> 
> m-gy-r n-p-d-l


magyar népdal
d__v_t_t_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 26)

Rubie írta:


> magyar népdal
> d__v_t_t_


 
diavetítő

k-t-c-b-g-r


----------



## cirmikeke (2010 Január 26)

katicabogár


----------



## cirmikeke (2010 Január 26)

r_k_tt kr_mpl_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 26)

cirmikeke írta:


> r_k_tt kr_mpl_


 
rakottkrumpli

b-j-l-ntk-z-s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 26)

bejelentkezés

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## reciproka (2010 Január 26)

rakottkrumpli

Sz_ps_g _s _ Sz_rny_t_g


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 26)

Szépség és Szörnyeteg
v-t-rl-sh-j-


----------



## foxie (2010 Január 26)

vitorláshajó
k-p-szt-st-szt


----------



## Maris86 (2010 Január 26)

káposztástészta

r-t-k-l


----------



## Waterhorse (2010 Január 26)

retikül

_z_n_tr_gz_t_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 26)

üzenetrögzítő
gy-rm-kl-ncf-


----------



## Stefike1 (2010 Január 26)

gyermekláncfű
b_ny_szsz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## Böbe2006 (2010 Január 26)

bányászszakszervezet

t-p-s-m-l-m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 26)

taposomalom
f_jv_d_sz


----------



## Stefike1 (2010 Január 26)

fejvadász
_d_j_v_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 26)

adójövedelem
k_p_nd_r_l


----------



## Golyó599 (2010 Január 26)

kipenderül
t-rs-lyl-m-z


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Január 26)

tarsolylemez
(A _tarsolylemezzel_ díszített tarsoly a honfoglaló magyarság jellegzetessége.)
_d_k_psz_l_


----------



## Golyó599 (2010 Január 26)

időkapszula
gy-m-ntb-ny-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 26)

gyémántbánya
sz_l_t_ssz_m


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 27)

születésszám
l-p-ssz-ml-l-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 27)

Tiszai írta:


> születésszám
> l-p-ssz-ml-l-


 lépésszámláló

-s-d-k-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 27)

esedékes
f_br__rb_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 27)

februárban
f_gy_sh_d_g


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 27)

fagyoshideg
t_bl_z_t


----------



## Judy76 (2010 Január 27)

táblázat
t_v_s_


----------



## PaJa62 (2010 Január 27)

tavasz

f_k_t_r_g_


----------



## flowerp (2010 Január 27)

feketerigó

c-p-t-lp


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 27)

cipőtalp
h_t_sf_k


----------



## wheeldancer (2010 Január 27)

hatásfok

g_ly_s_gy_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 27)

golyosagyú?
sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 27)

golyoságyú?
sz_r_ncs_tl_n


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 27)

szerencsétlen
c_p_k_n_l


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 27)

cipőkanál

sz_r_k_zt_t_


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 27)

szórakoztat
_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## angyalka927 (2010 Január 27)

ablakkeret
b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 27)

bizonyitvány
h_t_sf_k_z_


----------



## Agnes740 (2010 Január 27)

hatásfokozó
k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Január 27)

kellemetlen
v_d_n_


----------



## FuryoN (2010 Január 27)

védőnő
k_rt_m_zs_k_


----------



## szekelykinga (2010 Január 27)

kertimuzsika
t_l_nt_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 27)

kertimuzsika
b_f_ll_gz_tt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 27)

talentum
sz_nz_c__


----------



## szekelykinga (2010 Január 27)

szenzáció
k_l_g_l_


----------



## FuryoN (2010 Január 27)

befellegzett
szenzáció
c_p_sz
(én a körtemuzsikára gondoltam a Móra Ferenc: Kincskereső..c. könyvéből )
De ez is nagyon ötletes!


----------



## pirossz (2010 Január 27)

szekelykinga írta:


> szenzáció
> k_l_g_l_



kaligula

v cipész

-nt--lk-h-l-st-


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Január 27)

antialkoholista

r-bl--lt-


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 27)

antialkoholista

_g_z_t_s


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Január 27)

igazítás

f-ll-nt-s


----------



## Lexi83 (2010 Január 27)

füllentés
v_zm_l_g_t_s


----------



## pirossz (2010 Január 27)

vízmelegítés

-r-tm-t-k-s


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Január 27)

aritmetikus
sz_r_zt_szt_


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 27)

aritmetikás
_rd_ng_s


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 27)

száraztészta
_rd_ng_s


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Január 27)

ördöngős
v_r_zsl_


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 27)

varázsló


h_jcs_v_r_


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Január 27)

hajcsavaró
sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 27)

száncsengő
k__l_k_l_tl_n


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 28)

kialakulatlan
t_rv_ny_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 28)

Jaspishercegno írta:


> kialakulatlan
> t_rv_ny_s


 
törvényes

t-nyl-g-s-n


----------



## Edyke (2010 Január 28)

ténylegesen
m_k_l_tl_n


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

makulátlan

m_gf_l_ml_t_s


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Január 28)

megfélemlítés
m_d_rf_ _ka


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 28)

madárfióka
r_g_d_z__ll_t


----------



## .black.rose. (2010 Január 28)

ragadozóállat

v__b_l_yu_l_d_s


----------



## adel23 (2010 Január 28)

REPULOGEP
h_n_t_l_


----------



## timka66 (2010 Január 28)

.black.rose. írta:


> ragadozóállat
> 
> v__b_l_yu_l_d_s


 

vakbélgyulladás


_sk_l_sz_n_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 28)

iskolaszünet
_nt_szt_t_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 28)

antisztatikus
_pp_rt_n_st_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 28)

opportunista
-l-mv-ssz-gy-jt-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 28)

olomvesszőgyüjtő
_szr_v_tl_n


----------



## bogizenesz (2010 Január 28)

repülőgép
v_n_t


----------



## bogizenesz (2010 Január 28)

feketerigó
v_n_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

anlikar írta:


> olomvesszőgyüjtő
> _szr_v_tl_n


Először fejtsük meg az utolsó feladványt:
észrevétlen
vonat
k_t_t__ll_m_s


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 28)

Kutatóállomás

n-z-v-rj-n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

ne zavarjon?
_p_r_d_tt


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 28)

áporodott

f-l-s-l-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

feleselek
_m_szt_g_d_r


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

feleselek

m_gb_cs_t_k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

megbocsátok
_m_szt_g_d_r


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

emésztőgödör

f_lt_h_tt_m


----------



## tcsanyi (2010 Január 28)

f-l-s-l-k= feleselek

_zz_k_sz_l_t


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 28)

emésztőgödör 

b-t-r-v-gy


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

izzókészlet
_pt_m_l_z_l


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

feltehettem

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

optimalizál
altatódal
cs_r_pt_t_


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

cseréptető
v_ly_gt_gl_


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

vályogtégla

b_l_s_m_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

belesimul
f_rr_d_l_m


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

forradalom
_pr_p_nz


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 28)

aprópénz
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## Scruffy (2010 Január 28)

levelibéka
t_j_a_a_e_l_


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

levelibéka

b_v_k_lj_


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

tejkaramella 
bevakolja ? 
_d_ut_z_


----------



## Diiaa (2010 Január 28)

időutazó
l_v_l_z_l_p


----------



## dodeszbogyesz (2010 Január 28)

levelezőlap

_n_gr_mm_


----------



## Diiaa (2010 Január 28)

anagramma
k_z_l_b_a


----------



## dodeszbogyesz (2010 Január 28)

kézilabda

m_ng_l_c_


----------



## Diiaa (2010 Január 28)

mangalica
k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

kerekítene ?
_rv_h_z


----------



## wheeldancer (2010 Január 28)

árvaház

p_st_f__k


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

potafiók

l_v_l_sl_d_


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

levelesláda
_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## Diiaa (2010 Január 28)

ablakkeret
k_n_v_e_z_


----------



## dodeszbogyesz (2010 Január 28)

ablakkeret

sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Január 28)

könyvjelző
_l_k_d_sj_lz_


----------



## wheeldancer (2010 Január 28)

elakadásjelző
sz_rv_sb_g_s


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

szekrénysor
elakadásjelző
_l_lsz_k


----------



## nessy29 (2010 Január 28)

elalszik

v_l_m_n_


----------



## bambina82 (2010 Január 28)

repülőgép
n-p-rny-


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

napernyő
sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

szenvedély
s_r_kp_d


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

sarokpad
cs_n_v_sz


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

csenevész
d_ _t_r_


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

diótörő
m_kd_r_l_


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

mákdaráló
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Daisy1970 (2010 Január 28)

billentyűzet
r_d_ _t_r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 29)

radiátor
d_f_ktt_r_


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 29)

radiátor
_k_c_rd_


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 29)

defekttúra?
_k_c_rd_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 29)

ejsze! írta:


> defekttúra?
> _k_c_rd_


 
akácerdő

t-rm-sz-t-s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 29)

természetes 
h__s_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 29)

Noci87 írta:


> természetes
> h__s_s


 
hóesés (elég volt már belőle)

sz-ns-vm-nt-s


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Január 29)

szénsavmentes
_m_nc_p_c__


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 29)

emancipáció

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 29)

fenyőtoboz
_nd_kc__


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 29)

indukció
_lk_l_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 29)

alkáli
r_d__k_b_r_


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 29)

rádiókabaré

p-rzs--sz-ny-g


----------



## Golyó599 (2010 Január 29)

perzsaszőnyeg
h-d-z-n-t


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 29)

hadüzenet

f-l-sl-g-s


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Január 29)

felesleges

v_s_t_s


----------



## Borina (2010 Január 29)

vasutas
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## FuryoN (2010 Január 29)

hullámvasút
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## syngorn (2010 Január 29)

mákostészta
cs_rk_p_rk_lt


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 29)

csirkepörkölt

b_ntl_k_s


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 29)

bentlakás

_sm_rt_t_


----------



## titina (2010 Január 29)

ismertető

_v_gd_r_b


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 29)

üvegdarab


r_t_sz_l


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 29)

reteszel

b_r_tj_


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 29)

barátja

sz_rt_l_n_t


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 29)

szőrtelenít 

k_t_x_l


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 29)

kötexel

n_m _z_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 29)

nem azon
_tr_kc__


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 29)

atrakció

v_l_tl_n


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Január 29)

véletlen
l_gh_h_t_tl_n_bb


----------



## Szeka18 (2010 Január 29)

leghihetetlenebb


----------



## Szeka18 (2010 Január 29)

_l_v_gy_z_t_ss_g


----------



## Drui82 (2010 Január 29)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Drui82 (2010 Január 29)

Bocsi, kicsit korábbira válaszoltam. Tehát:
elővigyázatosság
v_r_gm_z


----------



## vagotanulo (2010 Január 29)

Szia! Beugrok.
virágméz
h_jcs_t_k


----------



## vagotanulo (2010 Január 29)

Segítek!
_a___a_o_


----------



## Borina (2010 Január 29)

hajcsatok
sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## idnailah (2010 Január 29)

szódabikarbóna

k_r_l_b_f_z_l_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 30)

karalábéfözelék
h_v_s_gy_p_r


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

Szeka18 írta:


> _l_v_gy_z_t_ss_g




elővigyázatosság

n-h-r-g-dj


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 30)

havasi gyopár
ne haragudj
m_t_ss_g_d


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

Szeka18 írta:


> _l_v_gy_z_t_ss_g



Elővigyázatosság


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

_gy_d_l_ll_


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

műtőssegéd
h-ll-r-bl-


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

Cobweb írta:


> _gy_d_l_ll_



Egyedülálló

M-g-ny-s


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

Magányos

sz_rd_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 30)

szurdok
_l_b_str_m


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

alabástrom

gy_gysz_rt_r


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 30)

gyógyszertár

h_l_p_t_l_s


----------



## Haxley (2010 Január 30)

hólapátolás
z_n_h_lg_t_s


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

zenehalgatás

-ll-z-l-s


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 30)

ellazulás

l_p_h_n_s


----------



## fityfiritty (2010 Január 30)

lepihenés

h__s_s


----------



## bokréta (2010 Január 30)

lepihenés

-j-nd-k-z-s


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

lepihenés

t_k_l_t_s_n


----------



## fityfiritty (2010 Január 30)

ajándékozás

h__mb_r


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

ajándékozás

k_rny_z_t


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

hóember
környezet

h-f-v-s


----------



## qwert7188 (2010 Január 30)

hófúvás

gr_t_l_c__


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

gratuláció

V_ssz_sz_ml_l_s


----------



## pinocito (2010 Január 30)

Visszaszámlálás

k_rt_f_


----------



## pinocito (2010 Január 30)

hóesés

p_r_


----------



## graveanne (2010 Január 30)

Pára?
sz_r_n__e


----------



## pinocito (2010 Január 30)

szerencse

tr_f_


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

trafó

f-sz-lt-s-g


----------



## qwert7188 (2010 Január 30)

tréfa
t_m_d


----------



## pinocito (2010 Január 30)

feszültség
támad

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Január 30)

hozzászólás

h_e_b_r


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 30)

hóember
m-g-sf-sz-lts-g


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

magasfeszültség

v-ll-m


----------



## BaSa1976 (2010 Január 30)

villám
h_l_nc


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Január 30)

hólánc
b-nd-sk-ny-r


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

bundáskenyér

t-k-rt-j-s


----------



## drakecsaj (2010 Január 30)

cefó írta:


> bundáskenyér
> 
> t-k-rt-j-s



tükörtojás

r_k_tt kr_mpl_


----------



## Tulipka (2010 Január 30)

rakott krumpli

l_kv_r_s p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

rakottkrumpli

m-gyl-v-s


----------



## Tulipka (2010 Január 30)

meggy leves

k_lk_p_szt_ f_z_l_k


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 30)

lekváros palacsinta

m-l-n-- m-k-r-n-


----------



## Tulipka (2010 Január 30)

milánói makaróni

s_b_ p_rn_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 30)

kelkáposzta fözelék
t_r_scs_sz_


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

Kelkáposztafőzelék 

R-z-tt-


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 30)

Túróscsusza

S-lt-sz-l-o-nn-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 30)

sültszalonna?
sz_ll_m_s


----------



## Tulipka (2010 Január 30)

rizottó
v_r_zs sz_ny_g


----------



## Kata55 (2010 Január 30)

varázs szőnyeg


----------



## Tulipka (2010 Január 30)

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## Cahi (2010 Január 30)

kenyérpirító
k_k_szp_lm_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 30)

kokuszpálma
b_ll_g_t_


----------



## ika72 (2010 Január 30)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*



Jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek!
H_F_D_ _Z _G_SZ F_L_T ( ika72)


----------



## tecanéni (2010 Január 30)

billegető
k_k_sv_ _d_l


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 30)

kakasviadal
_l_rny_dt


----------



## Rubie (2010 Január 30)

Hó fedi az egész falut
elernyedt
d__d_lm_n_t


----------



## lekira (2010 Január 31)

diadalmenet
k_ncs_sl_d_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Január 31)

kincsesláda

h f gs g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 31)

hófogság
m_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## Agnes740 (2010 Január 31)

menthetetlen
k_sz_n_t_j_s


----------



## ktk.timea (2010 Január 31)

kaszinótojás
m_n_tj_gy


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 31)

menetjegy
K-p-cn-


----------



## Agnes740 (2010 Január 31)

kapucni
fr_nc__s_l_t_


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 31)

franciasaláta
sz-j-sz-sz


----------



## Agnes740 (2010 Január 31)

szójaszósz
k__sm_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## MneKata (2010 Január 31)

szójaszósz

m_l_g_gy


----------



## MneKata (2010 Január 31)

szójaszósz
kiismerhetetlen
m_l_g_gy


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 31)

melegágy
F-z-s


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Január 31)

fázós
k-pt-l-ns-g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Január 31)

képtelenség
_ll_t_kt_l_n


----------



## claire91 (2010 Január 31)

illetéktelen 
v_cs_r__d_


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 31)

vacsoraidő

_g_szs_g_dr_


----------



## nessy29 (2010 Január 31)

egészségedre

h_v_r_g


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 31)

hóvirág

_szp_r_g_sz


----------



## nessy29 (2010 Január 31)

aszparágusz

c_e_é_k_l_h_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 31)

nessy29 írta:


> aszparágusz
> 
> c_e_é_k_l_h_


 
cserépkályha (mindig olvasd el a szabályt!)

v_l_g_ny


----------



## Gabcsi25 (2010 Január 31)

vőlegény

k_l_p_cs


----------



## nessy29 (2010 Január 31)

kalapács

v_r_gt_rt_


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Január 31)

virágtartó
sz_n_e_i_á_o_


----------



## prie (2010 Február 1)

színtetizátor

v_*g_n*


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

Vagon
l-k-k-cs-


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 1)

lakókocsi
j_r_nd_s_g_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 1)

járandóság
p_kl_p_t


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

péklapát

d-r-t-ll


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 1)

darutoll
s_rk_nyf__r_s


----------



## Agnes740 (2010 Február 1)

sárkányfűárus

v_rk_st_ly


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 1)

várkastély
cs-ng-h-ng


----------



## Manka0808 (2010 Február 1)

csengőhang
t_l_p_


----------



## krahacs (2010 Február 1)

télapó
h_v_r_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 1)

hóvirág
z_zm_r_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

zúzmara
h-v-z-s


----------



## szisz72 (2010 Február 1)

havazás
_ll_nd_


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

havazás

jj ll t


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

szisz72 írta:


> havazás
> _ll_nd_


állandó 
k-p-l-k-ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 1)

szisz72 írta:


> havazás
> _ll_nd_


 
illendő v. állandó :2:
n_m_k_r_s


----------



## szisz72 (2010 Február 1)

képlékeny
v_h_rk_b_t


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

képlékeny

_jj_ll_t_


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

viharkabát 

_jj_ll_t_


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

esőfelhő 

_jj_ll_t_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

éjjellátó
t-l-n


----------



## elbango (2010 Február 1)

éjjellátó
s_v_ny_c_k_r


----------



## elbango (2010 Február 1)

télen 
s_v_ny_c_k_r


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

télen
_tl_n


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

savanyúcukor
_tl_n


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Február 1)

savanyúcukor
k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## elbango (2010 Február 1)

kezeslábas
r_d__t_r


----------



## nessy29 (2010 Február 1)

elbango írta:


> kezeslábas
> r_d__t_r



radiátor
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

babakocsi 
m-n-csk-


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 1)

m*a*n*ó*csk*a*
k_k_kkf_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

kakukkfű

l bt n sz


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

lábtenisz
P-ngp-ng


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 1)

p*i*ngp*o*ng
m_k_rcs_ly_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

műkorcsolya
s-l-c


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

síléc

t-mb-l-


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 1)

t*o*mb*o*l*ó
*k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

kávéscsésze

p-r-t-sk-ny-r


----------



## mollim (2010 Február 1)

pirítóskenyér

_l_kt_l_n


----------



## Szkítia (2010 Február 1)

alaktalan

t_rz_mb_rz


----------



## nessy29 (2010 Február 1)

torzomborz

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## mollim (2010 Február 1)

csalafinta

g_nd_lk_zt_m


----------



## tenten (2010 Február 1)

gondolkoztam

_z_t_r_k_s


----------



## Melcsyke5 (2010 Február 1)

ezoterikus
sz_r_l_m


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

szerelem

b-b-b-t-r


----------



## idnailah (2010 Február 1)

babaútor
l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## eeddie (2010 Február 1)

lemezlovas
sz m t g ppr gr m


----------



## GyalogBéka (2010 Február 1)

számítógépprogram

v_s_l_d_szk_a


----------



## fonalgomboc (2010 Február 1)

vasalódeszka

_szt_ll_p


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 1)

asztallap
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## GyalogBéka (2010 Február 1)

könyvespolc
_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## mishelle (2010 Február 1)

ablakpárkány
b_k_t_lp


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 1)

békatalp
_r__szt_l


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

íróasztal

b-v-s-rl-sz-ty-r


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 1)

bevásárlószatyor
_kt_t_sk_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

aktatáska

r-m-l-m


----------



## GyalogBéka (2010 Február 1)

rámálom
_p_rp_l_nt_


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 1)

*e*p*e*rp*a*l*á*nt*a
*s_sz_z_n


----------



## elbango (2010 Február 1)

síszezon
h_g_ly_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 1)

hógolyó
h__mb_r_p_t_s


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 1)

zsugabubi írta:


> *e*p*e*rp*a*l*á*nt*a
> *s_sz_z_n



síszezon

_gyn_m_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 1)

hóemberépítés 
f-z-k-z-k


----------



## elbango (2010 Február 1)

fizikázik?
Fázókezek? 
j_gp_ly_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 1)

jégpálya
k-p-f-g-g-z


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

kipufogógáz
k-nyh--bl-k


----------



## cihamér (2010 Február 1)

konyhaablak
n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Február 1)

konyhaiablak
sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 1)

számológép
f-l-m-z--m


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 1)

cihamér írta:


> konyhaablak
> n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


 
nokedliszaggató
kr_ml_t_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 1)

krumplitörö?
v_zf_rr_l_


----------



## koliedit (2010 Február 1)

vízforraló
r_b_tg_p


----------



## csukaed (2010 Február 1)

robotgép
_g_rp_d


----------



## ilolina65 (2010 Február 1)

filmmúzeum
-szl-pb-n


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 1)

csukaed írta:


> robotgép
> _g_rp_d


*e*g*é*rp*a*d
sz_r_lm_sl_v_l


----------



## Vicamici (2010 Február 2)

szerelmeslevél

k_gl_fs_t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 2)

kuglófsütő
_l_ml_mp_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 2)

elemlámpa
-kk-ml-t-r


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Február 2)

akkumlátor
r-g-m-d-


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Február 2)

ilolina65 írta:


> filmmúzeum
> -szl-pb-n


oszlopban


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Február 2)

Trimacs írta:


> akkumlátor
> r-g-m-d-


régimódi


----------



## Chewataykay (2010 Február 2)

Chewataykay írta:


> régimódi


lemaradt bocsi.
_st_nt k_k_ _p_r


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 2)

istantkakaópor

r-m-ksz-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 2)

remekszó
_szt_lt_rs_s_g


----------



## margarita88 (2010 Február 2)

asztaltársaság

_lm_d_z_k


----------



## eeddie (2010 Február 2)

álmodozik

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 2)

eszméletlen

sz-v-rv-ny-s


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 2)

szivárványos

z-v-t-r-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Február 2)

szivárványos

l_ng_l_t_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 2)

langaléta

-rk-dv-zm-ny


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 2)

árkedvezmény
sz-ll-m-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Február 2)

szellemes

tr_mb_z_s


----------



## prie (2010 Február 2)

trombózis

sz_m_t*_d_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 2)

számotadó?
ha igen:
cs-ll-ng-k


----------



## prie (2010 Február 2)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> számotadó?
> ha igen:
> cs-ll-ng-k



*NEM. A csillag mindig egy mássalhangzót jelöl.
Máskülönben nem lenne benne.*

csellengők

_t_t_*s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 2)

itatós
_t_l_k_p_ss_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 2)

ítélőképesség
t_l_l_t_b_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 2)

telelőtábor
kl_v__t_r_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 2)

vagy túlélőtábor 
klaviatúra
p_l__nt_l_g__


----------



## erinka (2010 Február 2)

paleontológia
_v_n_


----------



## tata68 (2010 Február 2)

klaviatura
_s_k_b_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 2)

óvónő
esőkabát
sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 2)

szalmakalap
fl_r_nt_n_


----------



## erinka (2010 Február 2)

florentina
_t_lk_z


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 2)

etelköz
c_mb_l_m


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 2)

cimbalom
f-ny--rd-


----------



## m_szi (2010 Február 2)

fenyőerdő
k_sk_k_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 2)

kiskakas

g-nd-l-t-lv-s-


----------



## askvittorio (2010 Február 2)

gondolatolvasás
j_m_s b_nd


----------



## minev (2010 Február 2)

anlikar írta:


> itatós
> _t_l_k_p_ss_g



Nem talált. Szemétláda, illetve az előbb útitárs a megfejtés.

itélőképesség

s-g*f_j


----------



## minev (2010 Február 2)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> james bond?????
> ha igen:
> 
> v-h-rf-lh-



viharfelhő

k_cs_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 2)

segítőkész 
-r-ny-s


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Február 2)

aranyos
c-r-ks-pr-


----------



## elbango (2010 Február 2)

cirokseprű
f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Február 2)

falinaptár
b-k-l-ncs-


----------



## pgabriella (2010 Február 2)

békalencse

m_s_ _ _t_


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Február 2)

meseautó

l-mp--rny-


----------



## pgabriella (2010 Február 2)

lámpaernyő
v _ l _g_tl_sz


----------



## titina (2010 Február 2)

világatlasz
b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Február 2)

világatlasz

-rd-k-r-l-


----------



## Csepü Palkó (2010 Február 2)

beszélgetés


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 2)

erdőkerülő
v-z-l-bd-t-rn-


----------



## titina (2010 Február 2)

vizilabdatorna
m_rt_kl_t_ss_g


----------



## minev (2010 Február 2)

mértékletesség

g_c_


----------



## anett.ka (2010 Február 2)

vizilabdatorna?

b_t_rgy_rt_


----------



## anett.ka (2010 Február 2)

mértékletesség

cs_dh_ll_m
*
*


----------



## titina (2010 Február 2)

csődhallom
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## anett.ka (2010 Február 2)

jegesmedve

f_l_g_zs_g


----------



## anett.ka (2010 Február 2)

ja én a csődhullámra gondoltam különben


----------



## minev (2010 Február 2)

anett.ka írta:


> jegesmedve
> 
> f_l_g_zs_g



féligazság

g_c_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 2)

féligazság
f_r_mtr_ll


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 3)

fórumtroll
sz_g_tl_k_


----------



## Cilli (2010 Február 3)

repülőgép

h_b_g_ly


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 3)

szigetlakó
hóbagoly
sz_l_m_


----------



## m_szi (2010 Február 3)

szalámi
k_pr_g_ny


----------



## eeddie (2010 Február 3)

m_szi írta:


> szalámi
> k_pr_g_ny


 képregény
gy_gyf_rd_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 3)

gyógyfürdő

sz-t-k-t-


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 3)

gy*ó*gyf*ü*rd*ő*
m_n_tr_nd


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 3)

szitakötő
menetrend
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 3)

kirándulás
v_z_t_r_


----------



## delfin21 (2010 Február 3)

zsugabubi írta:


> m*e*n*e*tr*e*nd


 
sz_m_v_gk_r_t


----------



## Cilli (2010 Február 3)

szitakötő
menetrend

h-ll-mv-s-t


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

Cilli írta:


> szitakötő
> menetrend
> 
> h-ll-mv-s-t




hullámvasút

r_jzf_lm


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

wiccuka írta:


> hullámvasút
> 
> r_jzf_lm



rajzfilm

sz_k_csk_nyv


----------



## redlerm (2010 Február 3)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> *J_ ój_át_ék_ot k_ív_án_ok m_ind_enk_in_ek!:mrgreen:*


 Üdv, remélem, így kellett!
redlerm


----------



## redlerm (2010 Február 3)

kirándulás


----------



## redlerm (2010 Február 3)

szakácskönyv


----------



## redlerm (2010 Február 3)

rajzfilm


----------



## redlerm (2010 Február 3)

hullámvasút

v-t-t-v-sz-n


----------



## redlerm (2010 Február 3)

szemüvegkeret

p-dl-f-t-s


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

redlerm írta:


> szemüvegkeret
> 
> p-dl-f-t-s



padlófűtés


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

n_psz_k


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 3)

napszak
k-r-sk-d-


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> napszak
> k-r-sk-d-



kereskedő

l_mp_b_r_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 3)

lámpabúra

c-p-f-z-


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

cipőfűző

m_r_k_n_l


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 3)

merőkanál
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

mobiltelefon

r_d__h_ll_m


----------



## hoper (2010 Február 3)

mobiltelefon
t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## hoper (2010 Február 3)

wiccuka írta:


> mobiltelefon
> 
> r_d__h_ll_m


 rádióhullám
t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## wiccuka (2010 Február 3)

templomtorony

k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## hoper (2010 Február 3)

kakukkosóra
v_z_t_r_


----------



## Nikinikiniki (2010 Február 3)

szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


leves


----------



## Nikinikiniki (2010 Február 3)

k_p_szt_st_szt_


----------



## Nikinikiniki (2010 Február 3)

hoper írta:


> rádióhullám
> t_mpl_mt_r_ny


templomtorony


----------



## Nikinikiniki (2010 Február 3)

sz_kd_lg_z_t


----------



## Nikinikiniki (2010 Február 3)

wiccuka írta:


> templomtorony
> 
> k_k_kk_s_r_


kakukkosóra


----------



## Nikinikiniki (2010 Február 3)

m_n_t_r


----------



## titina (2010 Február 3)

monitor
_llh_t_t_ss_g


----------



## gyongyver17 (2010 Február 3)

állhatatosság
r_ms_g_s


----------



## titina (2010 Február 3)

rémséges
b_z_ny_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 3)

bizonyiték
f_jt_t_s


----------



## Szitakoto (2010 Február 3)

repülőgép
f_rd_k_d


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 3)

fejtetős 
fürdőkád
h_js_mp_n


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 3)

hajsampon

b-bj-t-k


----------



## ShadowCat (2010 Február 3)

hajsampon
sz_t_k_t_


----------



## miszterhátde (2010 Február 3)

szitakötő


----------



## miszterhátde (2010 Február 3)

f-gy-k-r-


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 3)

f*o*gy*ó*k*ú*r*a
*j_gkr_m


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 3)

jégkrém
n-pr-f-rg-


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 3)

n*a*pr*a*f*o*rg*ó
*sz_v_gk_ _m_l_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 3)

sz*ö*v*e*gk*ie*m*e*l*ő
*h-ly-s-l-m


----------



## bentiz (2010 Február 3)

dunakavics
sz-ll-m-rt-


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 3)

cefó írta:


> sz*ö*v*e*gk*ie*m*e*l*ő*
> h-ly-s-l-m


 
helyeselem
_rt_z_m


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 3)

*i*rt*ó*z*o*m
d_h_ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 3)

dohány
m_kr_m_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 3)

d*o*h*á*ny
n-k-t-n


----------



## Barbi911 (2010 Február 3)

repülőgép
k_rl_t


----------



## Belluska (2010 Február 3)

korlát
t_l_f_n


----------



## titina (2010 Február 3)

telefon


----------



## titina (2010 Február 3)

m_gr_nd_l_sz_lv_ny


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 3)

m*e*gr*e*nd*e*l*ő*sz*e*lv*é*ny
zs_kb_m_csk_


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

zsákbamacska
v_lt_z_t_ss_g


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

zsákbamacska


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

_ll_n_r


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

ellenőr

v_lt_z_t_ss_g (még nem kaptam rá megoldást)


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

változatosság bocsi mikor irtam nem láttam még a válaszod


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

semmiség 

d_j_gr_t_s


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

vagy öregszem vagy csak nem fog az agyam de nem tudom mi eezzz


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

díjugratás

_r_d_l_m


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

irodalom az elöbbit valami rétesnek gongoltam de joo


----------



## Zsuzska22 (2010 Február 3)

uradalom
_rgr_f


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

-l-f-nt


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

őrgróf


----------



## Zsuzska22 (2010 Február 3)

elefánt
k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## verva (2010 Február 3)

elefánt

c_k_rb_rs_


----------



## verva (2010 Február 3)

kakukktojás

Sh_rl_ck H_lm_s


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

Zsuzska22 írta:


> elefánt
> k_k_kkt_j_s


 kakukktojás


----------



## Zsuzska22 (2010 Február 3)

cukorborsó
h_ngsz_r_


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 3)

verva írta:


> elefánt
> 
> c_k_rb_rs_


 cukorborsó


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

Sherlock Homes

G_o_g_ Cl_n_y


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 4)

cukorborsó
n_pr_f_rg_
(csak mássalhangzókat)


----------



## timka66 (2010 Február 4)

napraforgó

h_v_s_s_


----------



## bodusbi (2010 Február 4)

havaseső
t_cs_v_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 4)

zuzmara
v_rcs_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 4)

anlikar írta:


> zuzmara
> v_rcs_


 
vércse

-lt-t-d-l


----------



## Whimsical (2010 Február 4)

altatódal

f_st_sz_t


----------



## Hedvigg (2010 Február 4)

festészet
m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## Whimsical (2010 Február 4)

madárfészek 

l_tv_ny_s


----------



## Hedvigg (2010 Február 4)

látványos
m_gm_r_tt_t_s


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 4)

Megmérettetés
sz-lf-zs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 4)

szolfézs

t-rk-b-b


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 4)

Tarkabab
L-v-g-z-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 4)

levegőzés??

cs-p-rt-s


----------



## Belluska (2010 Február 4)

csoportos

h_rg_szb_t


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 4)

csoportos
f_ldr_sz


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 4)

horgászbot

j_ f_g_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 4)

földrész
_zs__


----------



## horvatzoli (2010 Február 4)

ázsia
J_e_e_l_v_


----------



## angel74 (2010 Február 4)

Jelenlévő (talán  )

_tl_th_t_tl_n


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 4)

Átláthatatlan

J-n-v-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 4)

jónevű? talán
p_nz_h_s


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Február 4)

pénzéhes

m_g_n_l_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 4)

magánélet
sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## sorobzsu (2010 Február 4)

székfoglaló
_szt_l_s


----------



## hapcivirag (2010 Február 4)

asztalos

z_h_nyf_gg_ny


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 4)

zuhanyfüggöny
k_l_pt_rt_


----------



## Kistigris83 (2010 Február 5)

kalaptartó
_mb_rt_l_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 5)

Kistigris83 írta:


> kalaptartó
> _mb_rt_l_n


 
embetelen

s-g-d


----------



## miszterhátde (2010 Február 5)

segéd


----------



## miszterhátde (2010 Február 5)

m-s-sz-r-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 5)

miszterhátde írta:


> m-s-sz-r-


 
meseszerű

-nf-rm-t-k-s


----------



## Akiralk (2010 Február 5)

informatikus

l-bt-rl-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 5)

lábtörlő
_ll_t_kt_l_n
:5::roll:


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 5)

illetéktelen

m_sd_sz_v_cs


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 5)

mosdószivacs
p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## hidroncs1 (2010 Február 5)

pehelypaplan 

G_m_k_cs_


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Február 5)

gumikacsa
cs_r_pt_t_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Február 5)

cseréptető
f-gyv-r-rz-n-l


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

fegyverarzenál

m-ck-n-dr-g


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Február 5)

mackónadrág

_l_ml_mp_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

elemlámpa

l-b-t-ll


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

libatoll
p-rn-h-z-t


----------



## timka66 (2010 Február 5)

libatoll

sz_f_l_d_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

szafaládé

cs-pk-t-r-t-


----------



## dsidous (2010 Február 5)

csipketerito

l_v_g_p_nc_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 5)

párnahuzat
lovagipáncél
s_g_r_t


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Február 5)

lovagipáncél
h_k_dl_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 5)

sugárút
hokedli
k_k_szd__


----------



## nanita14 (2010 Február 5)

repülőgép
k lk p szt


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

kelkáposzta

n-k-dl-


----------



## szandesz18 (2010 Február 5)

nokedli

k-k-r-c-


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

kukorica

g-b-n-s-kl-


----------



## hidroncs1 (2010 Február 5)

Ez nehéz volt: 

gabonasikló

t_n_e_i_a_a_

(állat)


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Február 5)

tengerimalac
p-nc-g-zd-s-g


----------



## szoszyggsz (2010 Február 5)

pincegazdaság
v_k_ndt_r_s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

vakondtúrás

z-lds-gt-rm-szt-s


----------



## hidroncs1 (2010 Február 5)

zöldségtermesztés

m_j_mk_ny_r_a


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

majomkenyérfa

sz-lm-l-ng


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 5)

szalmaláng
sz_tf_szl_k


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

Szétfoszlik
k-df-lh-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 5)

szertefoszlik
szamárköhögés
k_k_r_c_l_szt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 5)

ködfelhő
g_zf_rd_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

gőzfűrdő 
sz--n-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

szauna

k-rt-k-lj-


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

kertekalja
cs_cs_b_cs_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 5)

csecsebecse

cs-rk-p-pr-k-s


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

sz_ny_gb_m_b_z_s


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

csirkepaprikás 
b_k_l_n_cs_


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

h_ssz_t_vf_t_


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

csirkemell (nyami)


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

békalencse
hosszútávfutó
gy-l-gl-


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

t_l_ _s_t_ttf_h_z


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

cefó írta:


> békalencse
> hosszútávfutó
> gy-l-gl-



Gyalogló


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

téliesítettfaház
g-zk-z-n


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

s_ltg_szt_ny_


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

gázkazán
_c_t_s_lm_p_pr_k_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

sűltgesztenye
r-p-l-m-k-s


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

cs_rm_ly


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

ecetesalmapaprika
l--ny-f-l-


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

repülőmókus?


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

cefó írta:


> ecetesalmapaprika
> l--ny-f-l-



"Leányfalú" lehetne, ha nem lenne eggyel kevesebb betű!


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

f_gt_nd_r


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

ny_lvt_r-


----------



## Barabi (2010 Február 5)

bocs! ny_lvt_r_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 5)

leányfűle
fogtündér
nyelvtörő
-gy-ksz-m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 5)

igyekszem
f_lm_szn_ _ f_r_


----------



## bodusbi (2010 Február 5)

ecetesalmapaprika
repülőmókus
sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## bodusbi (2010 Február 5)

csermely,
b_rk_st_l_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 5)

borkóstoló
b-z-lm-tl-n


----------



## i.sziki (2010 Február 5)

bizalmatlan
f_rs_ng_l_s


----------



## szaboheni77 (2010 Február 5)

farsangolás
k_k_st_k_p_rk_lt


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 5)

kakastökpörkölt
v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## szaboheni77 (2010 Február 5)

vándorcirkusz
sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 5)

szemfényvesztés
m_dv_b_rl_ng


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 5)

medvebarlang
d_r_kf_j_s


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 5)

derékfájás
b_rl_t_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 5)

bérletigazolvány

_g_zs_g_gy_ _p_l_


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 5)

egészségügyi ápoló?
m_sz_rk_t_l_g_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 5)

műszerkatalógus 

"gy_rs_tt_rm_ k_szt"


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Február 6)

gyorséttermikoszt

"n_m_zg_l_m


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 6)

nőmozgalom

f-k-t-s-r-g


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

feketesereg
m-v-szv-l-g


----------



## Akiralk (2010 Február 6)

művészvilág

g-ly-h-r


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 6)

gólyahír
v_z_t_k_pz_s


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

vezetőképzés

d-h-nyz-s


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 6)

dohányzás
_d_j_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 6)

időjárás
k__lh_t_tl_n


----------



## tar7 (2010 Február 6)

kiélhetetlen
t_h_ts_gk_t_t_s


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

tehetségkutatás
l-b-r-t-r--m


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 6)

laboratórium


k_ts_g _s _br_nd (Dal cím)


----------



## kirubaba (2010 Február 6)

kétséges ábránd
l-v-st-b-r


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

lovastábor
ny-r-g-l-s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Február 6)

nyeregülés
ny_rs_l (felszúr)


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

nyársal
fl-mb-r-z-s


----------



## veronika69 (2010 Február 6)

flambírozás
_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 6)

ablaktörlő

-ld-lsz-l


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

oldalszél
sz-m-ll-nz-


----------



## korall44 (2010 Február 6)

ablaktörlő
r_gd_l_z_


----------



## loede (2010 Február 6)

ablaktörlő

m_gb_nd_z (csal)


----------



## loede (2010 Február 6)

szemellenző

rugdalózó

_ngy_lk_s


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

öngyilkos
m-g-ny-s


----------



## dudorka (2010 Február 6)

magányos
k-l-m-jk-


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 6)

kalamajka
t-rm-sz-tf-lm


----------



## dudorka (2010 Február 6)

természetfilm
l-c-rn-


----------



## veronika69 (2010 Február 6)

lucerna
n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 6)

napszemüveg

sz_n_t_rs_l_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 6)

szinitársulat
t_rm_sz_tf_t_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 6)

természetfotó

t_l_v_z__k_sz_l_k


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

televíziókészülék
t-rh-ny-l-v-s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Február 6)

tarhonyaleves

_st_rm_l_


----------



## marim (2010 Február 6)

őstermelő

f_l__s_t_r


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Február 6)

fóliasátor

v_dk_cs_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

vadkacsa
r-c-


----------



## LanaTorres (2010 Február 6)

rece
k_nyv


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 6)

könyv
h-tf-j-s-rk-ny


----------



## Tombolla (2010 Február 6)

hétfejű sárkány

_ll_t_r_c__


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 6)

biztonság
_k_r_t_r_


----------



## Moose75 (2010 Február 6)

repülőgép
l_gh_j_


----------



## Lubi (2010 Február 6)

léghajó

_g_rly_k


----------



## Moose75 (2010 Február 6)

repülőgép
l_gh_j_


----------



## Moose75 (2010 Február 6)

egérlyuk
m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## szaboheni77 (2010 Február 6)

madáretető
sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 6)

szamárköhögés

_d_pt_c__


----------



## szaboheni77 (2010 Február 6)

adaptáció
v_s_l__llv_ny


----------



## Ildi: (2010 Február 6)

vasalóállvány
h_v_s_s_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 6)

havaseső
z_v_t_r


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 6)

zivatar

m_l_g_d_s


----------



## u-andrea (2010 Február 6)

melegedés
h_v_h_r


----------



## Anssi (2010 Február 6)

hóvihar

r_csk_z_s


----------



## k8y (2010 Február 7)

rücsközés 
k_m_ll_


----------



## KwYeor (2010 Február 7)

kamilla
cs_pd_


----------



## marim (2010 Február 7)

csapda

p_dl_sz_ny_g


----------



## nano1 (2010 Február 7)

padlószőnyeg

f_an_i_á_y


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 7)

franciaágy

nézzd meg a szabályt


----------



## csigabácsi (2010 Február 7)

m_n_t_r


----------



## nano1 (2010 Február 7)

monitor

ok nézem köszi, hol találom?


----------



## timmike (2010 Február 7)

j _t _k


----------



## nano1 (2010 Február 7)

játék
t_l_fo_


----------



## nano1 (2010 Február 7)

csigabácsi írta:


> franciaágy
> 
> nézzd meg a szabályt


Köszi most már megtaláltam


----------



## Andrea0315 (2010 Február 7)

telefon
t_rm_xg_p


----------



## Ildi: (2010 Február 7)

*turmixgép
h_p_h_ly
*


----------



## Andrea0315 (2010 Február 7)

hópehely
_r_sz


----------



## Ildi: (2010 Február 7)

*eresz
m_k_s_k
*


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Február 7)

mókusok(?)

h_l_p_t


----------



## Hella1995 (2010 Február 7)

sz_sz_ly_s remélem jól írtam


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 7)

hólapát

sz-m-r-jk-rd


----------



## mollim (2010 Február 7)

szamurjkard

_ld_r_d_


----------



## vincuka (2010 Február 7)

eldorádó
r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## Akiralk (2010 Február 7)

ruhásszekrény

t-ng-rsz-m


----------



## asheron (2010 Február 7)

tengerszem

a_o_a_i_s_is


----------



## ta2master (2010 Február 7)

asheron írta:


> tengerszem
> 
> a_o_a_i_s_is


 


MÁSSALHANGZÓK -ról volt szó


----------



## ta2master (2010 Február 7)

tengerszem

m-ss-lh-ngz-k


----------



## -Goofy- (2010 Február 7)

mássalhangzók

_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## ta2master (2010 Február 7)

analfabéta

-g-n


----------



## coll (2010 Február 7)

igen
k_v_s_bb_t


----------



## Moose75 (2010 Február 7)

kevesebbet

v_d_m_p_rk


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 7)

vidámpark 
,-r--sk-r-k


----------



## filmeksz (2010 Február 7)

óriáskerék
l_t_g_t_


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 7)

látogató
m-z-f-lm


----------



## krisztaa94 (2010 Február 7)

mozifilm
k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## Evrita69 (2010 Február 7)

kéziszótár
cs_t_r_z_


----------



## szelesne (2010 Február 7)

csatározó
p_rck_r_ng


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 7)

porckorong

t-rm-sz-tb-v-r


----------



## fodike0 (2010 Február 7)

természetbúvár
k_s_k_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 8)

tengerpart
s_v_t_g


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 8)

sivatag
_g_zg_t_n_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 8)

igazgatónő?
p_rf_lh_


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 8)

porfelhö
c_d_l_d_r_b


----------



## alma5 (2010 Február 8)

céduladarab

sz_r_ncs_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 8)

szerencse
k_l__d_szk_p


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 9)

kaleidoszkop
_t_r_szt_k_p_ss_g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 9)

áteresztőképesség

sz-b-dr-bl-s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 9)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> áteresztőképesség
> 
> sz-b-dr-bl-s


 
szabadrablás 

r-szl-t-z-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 9)

részletezés
v-d-b-sz-d


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 9)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> részletezés
> v-d-b-sz-d


 
védőbeszéd

sz-rk-szt-s-g


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 9)

szerkesztőség

s-k-rt-l-n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 9)

sikertelen

l-h-t-s-g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 9)

lehetőség
_ll_t_kt_l_n
:23::23:


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 9)

illetéktelen
_gyn_kt_rv_ny


----------



## Szimó.1 (2010 Február 9)

ügynöktörvény
b_nt_t_t_rv_nyk_nyv


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 9)

büntetőtörvénykönyv
k-l-mp-ln-k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 9)

kolompolnak
cs_l_ng_ln_k:8:
:!:


----------



## Szimó.1 (2010 Február 9)

csalingálnak
p_h_nn_k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 9)

vagy csilingelnek
pihennek
_r_ll_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 9)

ürállomás
f_ll_gv_r


----------



## slaci18 (2010 Február 9)

fellegvár
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_n


----------



## zonaporkolt (2010 Február 9)

megszentségteleníthetetlen

K_r_k_sz_rcs_g


----------



## ydylly82 (2010 Február 9)

Karakószörcsög

H_dm_z_v_s_rh_ly


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Február 9)

Hódmezővásárhely
P-szt-sz-b-lcs


----------



## ydylly82 (2010 Február 9)

Pusztaszabolcs

B_k_nyb_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 9)

Bakonybél
v_g_p_r_


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Február 10)

vígopera
_ml_kk_nyv


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 10)

emlékkönyv

m-rg-l-n


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 10)

margalin
_t_mm_g


----------



## Gabikinez (2010 Február 10)

AtOmmAg
p_ _la_g_


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 11)

pillangó
_st_r_z


----------



## mazsolka30 (2010 Február 11)

ostoroz

v_l_gb_k_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 11)

világbéke
_rd_gl_k_t


----------



## Wojnarovits Imre (2010 Február 11)

ördöglakat

k_pk_r_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 11)

képkeret
k_k_sz_ld


----------



## Wojnarovits Imre (2010 Február 11)

kékeszöld

z_ld_sl_l_


----------



## zollee74 (2010 Február 11)

zöldeslila

h_p_k_k


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 11)

zollee74 írta:


> zöldeslila
> 
> h_p_k_k


 

hupikék

cs-l-g-ny


----------



## heenaa (2010 Február 11)

csalogány

z_lds_g


----------



## gabca27 (2010 Február 11)

zöldség

c_._ő_f_z_


----------



## JoskaR (2010 Február 11)

cipőfűző
_ l _ _ rs


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 11)

előőrs

sz-rk-szt-s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 11)

szerkesztés

pr_d_c_r_k


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 11)

producerek

n-mz-tk-z-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 11)

nemzetközi
h__r_rch__


----------



## zollee74 (2010 Február 11)

hierarchia

h_k_p_r_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 11)

hókaparó
l_p_r_ll_


----------



## édesmézes (2010 Február 11)

leporello

k_r_n_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 11)

kozona

n-p-ll-nz-


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Február 11)

napellenző
v_ssz_p_ll_nt_t_k_r


----------



## krisztaa94 (2010 Február 11)

visszapillantótükör

cs_m_gt_rt_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 11)

krisztaa94 írta:


> visszapillantótükör
> 
> cs_m_gt_rt_


 
csomagtartó

t-ng-lyk-pcs-l-


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 11)

tengelykapcsoló
cs-l-d-s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 11)

tengelykapcsoló
l_p_kr_c


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 11)

csalódás
l_l_p_t_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 11)

anlikar írta:


> csalódás
> l_l_p_t_


 
lelapító

s-r-gsz-ml-


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 11)

seregszemle
-kk-rs-rg-


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 11)

okkersárga
r-m-nt-k-s


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 11)

romantikus

v-cs-r-v-nd-g-k


----------



## slaci18 (2010 Február 11)

vacsoravendégek
b_ddh_zm_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 11)

buddhizmus
s_r_g_ly


----------



## Britta24 (2010 Február 11)

seregély
g_l_g_
ny_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 12)

galagonya
s_k_rszt_r_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 12)

sikersztori

pr-bl-m-m-g-ld-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 12)

problémamegoldás
s_kr_sty_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 12)

sekrestyés

t-mpl-m-sl-v-g


----------



## zsubogar (2010 Február 12)

templomoslovag
_t_l_z_s_t_


----------



## zollee74 (2010 Február 12)

ételízesítő

f_sz_rn_v_ny


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 12)

fűszernövény

h-szn-l-t


----------



## Gabikinez (2010 Február 12)

használat

_o_hel_


----------



## happyland (2010 Február 12)

korhely
t_nd_rk_rt


----------



## zollee74 (2010 Február 12)

tündérkert

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## CsontMarcsi (2010 Február 12)

mézeskalács
r_m_nt_k_


----------



## happyland (2010 Február 12)

romantika
_v_gp_l_t_


----------



## 1jancsik (2010 Február 12)

nemtudom


----------



## zamat (2010 Február 12)

happyland írta:


> romantika
> _v_gp_l_t_


üvegpalota
h_rm_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 12)

harmat
_n_n_sz


----------



## flowerp (2010 Február 12)

ananász

n-pt-r


----------



## CsontMarcsi (2010 Február 12)

naptár
t_k_r_


----------



## samu2062 (2010 Február 12)

takaró sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Gabikinez (2010 Február 12)

számítógép

É_z_l_ _


----------



## var05 (2010 Február 12)

Érzelem
_rt_l_m


----------



## gmcsilla (2010 Február 12)

értelem
_l_rc_sb_l


----------



## cefó (2010 Február 12)

Álarcosbál 

b-k-r-gr-


----------



## alma5 (2010 Február 12)

bokorugró

k-v-ncs-


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 12)

k*í*v*á*ncs*i
*k_p_rny_v_d_


----------



## gmcsilla (2010 Február 12)

képernyővédő
_szt_t_k_s


----------



## slaci18 (2010 Február 12)

esztétikus
b_r_d_l_m


----------



## little fox (2010 Február 12)

birodalom

j_gyz_tt_mb


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 12)

jegyzettömb
d__d_l_v


----------



## bore187 (2010 Február 12)

diadalív
v_kt_r__n_s


----------



## zollee74 (2010 Február 13)

viktoriánus

k_rm_nyz_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 13)

kormányzó
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## zollee74 (2010 Február 13)

kalamajka

r_g__n_l_s


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 13)

regionális
m-t-rk-r-kp-r


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 13)

motorkerékpár

_rsz_k_r_k


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 13)

űrszekerek
v_r_gk_rn_v_l


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 13)

virágkarnevál

l_tv_ny_ss_g_k


----------



## anniko (2010 Február 13)

Rubie írta:


> kormányzó
> k_l_m_jk_


 
kalamajka

m n d kj g


----------



## anniko (2010 Február 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> virágkarnevál
> 
> l_tv_ny_ss_g_k


 
látványosságok

k_rm_n_t


----------



## superbus (2010 Február 13)

körmenet

v gr nd l t


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 13)

végrendelet
_t_ls_v_cs_r_


----------



## sniper75 (2010 Február 13)

utolsó vacsora
_lt_r_ sz_nts_g


----------



## gledag (2010 Február 13)

oltáriszentség

t_mp_o_l_pc_ö


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

oltáriszentség
d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

templomlépcső
m_s_b_r


----------



## sniper75 (2010 Február 13)

dezoxiribonukleinsav
f_gg_l_g_s v_z_rs_k


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

függőlegesvezérsík

m_s_g_t_r_ngy


----------



## sniper75 (2010 Február 13)

mosogatórongy
sz_t_n n_dr_g


----------



## mehese (2010 Február 13)

szatén nadrág


----------



## mehese (2010 Február 13)

v-s-rt-r


----------



## Joza (2010 Február 13)

szatén nadrág
k_m_ndh_t_tl_n


----------



## mehese (2010 Február 13)

misebor


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

kimondhatatlan

ny_md_szsz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

nyomdaszakszervezet


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

pardon, nyomdászszalszervezet


----------



## Olga49 (2010 Február 13)

tr_l_b_szv_z_t_


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

kimondhatatlan
ny_md_szsz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

Na tessék, én meg megijedtem, hogy eltüntem !


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

m.gsz.nts.g.lh.t.tl.ns.g.sk.d.s.t.k.rt


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

BKV
trolibuszvezető

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 13)

trolibuszvezető
m_g_nh_ngz_


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

m.gsz.nts.g.lh.t.tl.ns.g.sk.d.s.t.k.rt 
megszentségelhetetlenségeskedéseitekért
.k.rh.r.z.nt.l.ssz.p.rb.z.r.t.r


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 13)

vasalódeszka
b_rs_f_z_l_k


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

Miluska írta:


> kimondhatatlan
> ny_md_szsz_ksz_rv_z_t


megint elírtam ...tehát
nyomdászszakszervezet


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

tamariska írta:


> vasalódeszka
> b_rs_f_z_l_k


borsófőzelék


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

Miluska írta:


> m.gsz.nts.g.lh.t.tl.ns.g.sk.d.s.t.k.rt
> megszentségelhetetlenségeskedéseitekért
> .k.rh.r.z.nt.l.ssz.p.rb.z.r.t.r


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

sz_b_d_g_zd_


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 13)

Miluska!
ez valamilyen ....horizontálisszuper...bizgentyű, de én úgy értelmeztem, hogy a feladat egy szó


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

Ez egy szó, csak a 7 szótagos szabály az kerülve van benne 
de jó helyette ez is 
sz_b_d_g_zd_


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 13)

szabad a gazda

b_r_s_g_ _lj_r_s


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

bíróságieljárás

v_l_sz_n_s_gsz_m_t_s


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

-lk-lk-p-szt-s-t-tt-l-n-t-tt-t-k


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

Miluska írta:


> sz_b_d_g_zd_


szabadagazda


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

elkelkáposztásítotttalanítottátok


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_m_llf_kv_nc
Kazinczy nyelvújítás korából származó szó, tehát létezik vagy létezett.


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

m-rv-ny-t-l-pz-t


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

Miluska írta:


> ny_kt_k_r_sz_t_m_llf_kv_nc
> Kazinczy nyelvújítás korából származó szó, tehát létezik vagy létezett.


nyaktekerészetimellfekvenc


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

akkor folytassuk
g-zl-k-d-sz-t-t-v-p-f-g


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

márványtalapzat

g_zp_v_g_sz_t_t_v_l_k_d_m


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

csak nem ugyanazt adtuk fel ??


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

senki többet harmadszor????


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

_z_n_s_t_tl_nr_p_l_t_rgy


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

Miluska írta:


> márványtalapzat
> 
> g_zp_v_g_sz_t_t_v_l_k_d_m


 hasonló a szó, de a v-t nem értem


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

JA egy kicsit a svábságom kiütközött


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

Miluska írta:


> _z_n_s_t_tl_nr_p_l_t_rgy


azonosítatlanrepűlőtárgy


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

de lehet azonosíthatatlanrepülőtárgy is


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

aztat akartam írni először, de itten leszóltak


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

a gőzpöfögészetit is hallottam gőzlöködészetiként is


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

korok és ízlések...hahaha


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

-lk-r-cs-s-l-tl-n


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 13)

m-gt-szt-th-t-tl-ns-g


----------



## Tündi1 (2010 Február 13)

megtisztíthatatlanság


----------



## Tündi1 (2010 Február 13)

m_gk_rb_cs_l_s


----------



## Tündi1 (2010 Február 13)

_ll_h_t_tl_n_th_t_


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

elkorcsosulatlan és megtisztithatalanság

d_f_r_nc__lm_


----------



## Miluska (2010 Február 13)

2 f-fel


----------



## Berri (2010 Február 13)

differenciálmű

k_r_b_n_r


----------



## MRJOOOOOO (2010 Február 13)

karabiner


----------



## Berri (2010 Február 13)

k_ll_ncs

Nem csak a megoldást, hanem a következő feladványt is érdemes megadni. További jó játékot


----------



## MRJOOOOOO (2010 Február 13)

k_k_r_c_j_ncs_

kullancs


----------



## Berri (2010 Február 13)

kukoricajancsi

k_ll_g_n_


----------



## zsubogar (2010 Február 13)

dunakavics
p_h_lyc_k_r


----------



## csitri54 (2010 Február 13)

pehelycukor
zs r sk ny r


----------



## facsavar (2010 Február 13)

pehelycukor
sz_r_t_ sz_v_k


----------



## sniper75 (2010 Február 13)

zsíros kenyér és szerető szívek
_v_gd_mb_r_t_ k_l_p_cs


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 13)

üvegdomborítókalapács? van ilyen? 
k_s_rt_t__s


----------



## Brida acse (2010 Február 13)

kisérteties
v_nz_s t_rv_ny_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 13)

vonzás törvénye
p_tr__t_


----------



## Boboce (2010 Február 13)

patrióta

l_k_sk_lcs


----------



## Poljus (2010 Február 14)

lakáskulcs

l_v_l_sl_d_


----------



## virpigold (2010 Február 14)

levelesláda

_r_sz_l_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 14)

araszolás
m_t_o_r_l_g__


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 14)

Rubie írta:


> araszolás
> m_t_o_r_l_g__


 
meteorologia
_tm_szf_r_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 14)

atmoszféra
h_l_p_t


----------



## loede (2010 Február 14)

hólapát

_n_k_t_stv_r


----------



## Kriszgold (2010 Február 14)

unokatestvér.
sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## Lexaromeda (2010 Február 14)

szilvapálinka
_rz_l_mm_nt_s


----------



## méhi (2010 Február 14)

érzelemmentes
t_h_ts_gg_nd_z_s


Lexaromeda írta:


> szilvapálinka
> _rz_l_mm_nt_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 14)

tehetséggondozás
_d_t_n_cs_d_


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 14)

adótanácsadó
k_zv_l_g_t_s


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 14)

repülőgép

s_r_k_z_


----------



## saridon1992 (2010 Február 14)

repülőgép
v-g--ár--n-s


----------



## KicsiPuma (2010 Február 14)

tamariska írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> s_r_k_z_


sorakozó
_lh_t_lm_s_d_


----------



## Boboce (2010 Február 14)

elhatalmasodó

_l_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 14)

üllőgarnitura
_gyb_t_t


----------



## Olga49 (2010 Február 14)

Ágybetét
_ _t_m_t_m_s_g_p


----------



## Boboce (2010 Február 14)

automatamosógép

b_f_tt_s_v_g


----------



## Kalin (2010 Február 14)

befőttesüveg
cs-v-r


----------



## Suellen (2010 Február 14)

csavar


----------



## Suellen (2010 Február 14)

m n g l c


----------



## tenger78 (2010 Február 15)

Suellen írta:


> m n g l c


 
mangalica


----------



## tenger78 (2010 Február 15)

_ld_l


----------



## alibasi (2010 Február 15)

eldől
_lv_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 15)

olvas
t-p-g-t-s


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 15)

tapogatás

k-r-l


----------



## timka66 (2010 Február 15)

kerül vagy karol

b_ _s_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 15)

beoson
_l_n_l


----------



## moami (2010 Február 15)

búcsún
f-v-r


----------



## moami (2010 Február 15)

fivér vagy fuvar
t-t-m


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Február 15)

tetem
v-r-f-ny-s


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

verőfényes
m_d_rcs_cs_rg_s


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Február 15)

madárcsicsergés
k-ty--g-t-s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 15)

kutyaugatás
m_d_rcs_r_p_l_s


----------



## johnwetton (2010 Február 15)

madárcsiripelés
l-gh-j


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

léghajó
v_zcs_p


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 15)

vízcsap
d__d_m


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

diadém
cs_k_l_d_


----------



## Titanic81 (2010 Február 15)

csokoládé
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## eder (2010 Február 15)

csokoládé
cs_k_


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

csuka/csoki/csóka
l_f_ty_l


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 15)

l*e*f*e*ty*e*l
h_v_r_sz_k


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

heverészik
_z_mg_rcs


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 15)

*i*z*o*mg*ö*rcs
v_rf_rk_s


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

vérfarkas
k_k__scs_g_


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 15)

k*a*k*aó*scs*i*g*a
*b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 15)

bundáskenyér 
sz_r_cs_nd__:33:
:33::33:


----------



## Boboce (2010 Február 15)

szerecsendió

t_nt_p_rn_


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

tintapárna
b_ly_gz_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 15)

bélyegző
szl_l_mp_ly_


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

szlalompálya
b_gy_ll_r_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 15)

bugyelláris
sz_p_rk_z_


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 15)

sziporkázó

sz-l-c-k-r


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Február 15)

szőlőcukor

c_kl_m_n


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2010 Február 15)

ciklámen

cs-k-l-d-


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

csokoládé
p_p_nd_kl_


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 15)

papundekli
m_gb_cs_t_s


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

megbocsátás
sz_lv_l_kv_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 15)

szilvalekvár
t_k_sr_t_s


----------



## paralax (2010 Február 15)

tökösrétes
m_k_sg_b_


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

mákosguba
sz_r_k_t_n_sz


----------



## Monika1973 (2010 Február 15)

repülőgép
f_dr_sz


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

hogyan lett a szórakaténusz-ból repülőgép???
fodrász
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Eszti 31 (2010 Február 15)

hl


----------



## johnwetton (2010 Február 15)

palacsinta
l_ty_k


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

latyak
k_k_kk


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 15)

kakukk ?
m_c_r_s


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 15)

macerás
b_km_kk


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

bikmakk
g_ly_st_ll


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 15)

warzone írta:


> macerás
> b_km_kk


bükmakk
k-v-cs-r-j-


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 15)

kakukk
golyóstoll
latyak


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 15)

l-ny-gt-l-n


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 15)

m-ll-k-s-n


----------



## Monika1973 (2010 Február 15)

lényegtelen
L_gy_nt


----------



## nesztle (2010 Február 15)

k-b-ng-szh-t-tl-n


----------



## Monika1973 (2010 Február 15)

kiböngészhetetlen
b_cs_l_t_s


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

becsületes
_jt_f_lf_


----------



## Monika1973 (2010 Február 15)

ajtófélfa
t_j_s


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 15)

lényegtelen

v_g_t_l_t


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

végítélet
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 15)

tojás
számítógép

m_d_r


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

madár
dr_t


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 15)

drót
m_n_t_r


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

monitor
_b__


----------



## johnwetton (2010 Február 15)

oboa
m_cs_ng


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

mócsing
k_rt_nd_b_z


----------



## johnwetton (2010 Február 15)

kartondoboz
f_____


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

Fiaiéi


----------



## lekcvaroskenyer (2010 Február 15)

FIAIÉI
m_g_sf_ldsz_nt


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 15)

magasföldszint
k_lb_sz_s


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 15)

kolbászos
_rth_t_tl_n


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 15)

érthetetlen

f_gy_ll_


----------



## engi88 (2010 Február 15)

fagyálló

_mb_szk_lcs


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Február 15)

imbuszkulcs
k-l--d-szk-p


----------



## molnareri (2010 Február 15)

kaleidoszkop
p_d_g_g_ _


----------



## an1961 (2010 Február 15)

pedagogus

l_n_r_a_c_ó


----------



## davicser (2010 Február 15)

molnareri írta:


> kaleidoszkop
> p_d_g_g_ _



pedagógia

s_g_ts_gk_r_s


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 16)

segítségkérés

_ut_m_nt_


----------



## tigris lili (2010 Február 16)

autómentő
sz_b_rcs_p_rt


----------



## filo1963 (2010 Február 16)

szoborcsoport
_m_l_t_sh_z


----------



## tigris lili (2010 Február 16)

emeletesház
h_b_szk_sz


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 16)

hibiszkusz
m_zsz_n_


----------



## tigris lili (2010 Február 16)

mézszínű
p_r_n_rm_l_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 16)

paranormális
m_l_cs_lt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 16)

alakulat
h_ds_r_g


----------



## BEdit74 (2010 Február 16)

hadsereg

j_g_ny_f_ny_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 16)

jegenyefenyő
b_r_ckf_v_r_g


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 16)

barackvirág
m_rl_gh_nt_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 16)

Rubie írta:


> paranormális
> m_l_cs_lt


malacsült 
mérleghinta
_fr__m_r_k__


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 16)

tamariska írta:


> adótanácsadó
> k_zv_l_g_t_s


közvilágítás


----------



## tamariska (2010 Február 16)

afroamerikai
__t__lk_tr_sz_k


----------



## Panther78 (2010 Február 16)

Rubie írta:


> malacsült
> mérleghinta
> _fr__m_r_k__



afroamerikai
k_ld_nc


----------



## Panther78 (2010 Február 16)

tamariska írta:


> afroamerikai
> __t__lk_tr_sz_k



autóalkatrész
t_t_k


----------



## Denri (2010 Február 16)

titok

_l_g_t_r


----------



## exya (2010 Február 16)

aligátor

l_v_l_s


----------



## túrósrétes (2010 Február 16)

aligátor
t_l_jd_n_s


----------



## Denri (2010 Február 16)

leveles...tulajdonos...

h_z_v_n_


----------



## an1961 (2010 Február 16)

huzavona

n_f_l_jcs


----------



## firefb (2010 Február 16)

nefelejcs
_b_h_l_k


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 16)

ebihalak

k_l_ncs


----------



## tigris lili (2010 Február 16)

kilincs
g_rd_t_szt


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 16)

tigris lili írta:


> kilincs
> g_rd_t_szt


 
gárdatiszt

f-lh-szn-l-


----------



## tigris lili (2010 Február 16)

felhasználó
b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 16)

balzsameset

b-rn-c-k-r


----------



## pirosa (2010 Február 16)

barnacukor

k-zkr-m


----------



## tigris lili (2010 Február 16)

kézkrém
_d_v_v_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 16)

adóvevő

s-r-s-g


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 16)

felhasználó

z_rl_t


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 16)

warzone írta:


> felhasználó
> 
> z_rl_t


 
ez minek a folytatása?


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 16)

zárlat
ny_t_s


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 16)

zárlat

sz_l_nt_d


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 16)

nyitás

k_m_nyk_l_p


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 16)

keménykalap

zs_bsz_t_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 16)

zsebszótár
k_t_p_lt


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 16)

katapult

k_v__r


----------



## DrAnthony (2010 Február 16)

kaviár

t_z_gm_h_


----------



## BEdit74 (2010 Február 16)

tőzegmoha

f_z_t_k_p_ss_g


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 16)

fizetőképesség

b_l_p_d_j


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 16)

belépődij
_kk_ml_t_r


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 16)

akkumlátor

f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## bereczkikati (2010 Február 16)

falinaptár

_asa_ó_s_tal


----------



## warzone (2010 Február 16)

vasalóasztal

t_rl_k_nd_


----------



## bereczkikati (2010 Február 16)

törlőkendő


----------



## axovia (2010 Február 16)

_t_sz_t_r


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 16)

útiszótár

_r_tt_rt_


----------



## Kinder mami (2010 Február 16)

irattartó
-ll-tm-ny


----------



## boracska (2010 Február 16)

illetmény
k_nd_rm_g


----------



## Kinder mami (2010 Február 16)

kendermag
n-pr-f-rg-


----------



## gkoves (2010 Február 16)

kendermag
T_nd_r L_l_


----------



## gkoves (2010 Február 16)

kendermag


----------



## Kinder mami (2010 Február 16)

TündérLala
b-ll-nty-


----------



## frel (2010 Február 16)

Ballantys
a_or_zm_


----------



## Kinder mami (2010 Február 16)

aforizma
-l-k-sk-d-s


----------



## lowqupec (2010 Február 16)

aforizma
k_l_p_e


----------



## lowqupec (2010 Február 16)

alakoskodás
k_n_p_


----------



## lowqupec (2010 Február 16)

kelepce
v_l_sz


----------



## lowqupec (2010 Február 16)

válasz
m_d_s_t


----------



## Kinder mami (2010 Február 16)

válasz
g-ly-s


----------



## frel (2010 Február 16)

golyós
a_al_t_k_s


----------



## Kinder mami (2010 Február 16)

analitikus
l-l-kb-v-r


----------



## lowqupec (2010 Február 16)

lélekbúvár
k_ny_t_r_s


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 17)

kenyértörés
h_v_t_lv_z_t_


----------



## Panther78 (2010 Február 17)

hivatalvezető
m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 17)

motorkerékpár
__t_m_b_l


----------



## Azelfafage (2010 Február 17)

autómobil
t_rt_v_v_ny


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 17)

tértivevény
d__d_l_tt_s


----------



## an1961 (2010 Február 17)

diadalittas
pr_p_ll_r


----------



## fehermi (2010 Február 17)

propeller

_r__szt_l


----------



## timka66 (2010 Február 17)

íróasztal

_lm_k_mp_t


----------



## annamuh (2010 Február 17)

ildibaba írta:


> ezüstkanállal
> huncut


h_b_e_ő


----------



## BEdit74 (2010 Február 17)

almakompót

habverő


h_nt_st_k_ny


----------



## robogó (2010 Február 17)

hentestokány

sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 17)

szalmakalap

n_ps_t_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 17)

napsütés

p_w_rp__nt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 17)

powerpoint


m_gj_l_n_t_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 17)

megjeleníti

s-k-s-d-k


----------



## Symas177 (2010 Február 17)

sokasodik

v_nt_ll_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 17)

ventillátor
h__lv_d_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 17)

hóolvadás
sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 17)

szerepcsere
t_v_sk_sz_r_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 17)

töviskoszorú
sz_r_l_mv_r_g


----------



## Adrienn2009 (2010 Február 17)

szerelemvirág
m_dv_t_lp


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 17)

medvetalp
c_ck_f_rk


----------



## paralax (2010 Február 17)

cickafark

f_lv_n_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 17)

felvonó
t_r_ny_r_


----------



## ganoderma (2010 Február 17)

toronyora
n_k_dl


----------



## paralax (2010 Február 17)

nokedli ?

_d_tb_z_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 17)

adatbázis
p_r_b_l_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 17)

parabola
zs_rk_cs_


----------



## Krisztan88 (2010 Február 17)

zsúrkocsi
f_rg_sz_k


----------



## ganoderma (2010 Február 17)

forgószék
_d-tv_d_l_m


----------



## ganoderma (2010 Február 17)

forgószék
_d_tv_d_l_m


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 17)

*a*d*a*tv*é*d*e*l*e*m
t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## Rubio (2010 Február 17)

tengerimalac
m_z_g_zd_s_g_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 17)

mezőgazdasági
j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 17)

játékszenvedély
r_bl_t_m_d_s


----------



## Horror14 (2010 Február 17)

rablótámadás
f-l-j-t-s


----------



## Tryker (2010 Február 17)

felújítás
t_t_r_z_s


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 17)

tatarozás
t-r-r-d-


----------



## Horror14 (2010 Február 17)

túrórudi
t-k-r-t-s


----------



## Olga49 (2010 Február 17)

takarítás
v_ll_nyp_szt_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 17)

villanypásztor
f_ld_r_t_


----------



## neofrix (2010 Február 17)

felderít
m_kr_nc_s


----------



## neofrix (2010 Február 17)

ő


----------



## Rubio (2010 Február 17)

makrancos
_lm_m_t_r


----------



## marcsi_ka (2010 Február 17)

almamáter


----------



## marcsi_ka (2010 Február 17)

b_k_ncs


----------



## mariah (2010 Február 17)

bakancs
f_l_k_p


----------



## marcsi_ka (2010 Február 17)

falikép
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## mariah (2010 Február 17)

tengerpart
_d_l_h_ly


----------



## marcsi_ka (2010 Február 17)

üdülőhely
f_rd_r_h_


----------



## korall44 (2010 Február 18)

fürdőruha
c_rl_ng


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 18)

curling

f-l-v-t-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 18)

felavatás
k_t_nt_t_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 18)

kitüntetés
_lcs_p_t


----------



## emilzol (2010 Február 18)

élcsapat
_r_ny_r_m


----------



## Pocker (2010 Február 18)

film
-v-t-r


----------



## emilzol (2010 Február 18)

avatar
z_v_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

zivatar
t_mb_l__rk_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

tombolóorkán
sz_lv_h_r


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 18)

szélvihar (reméljük már nem lesz)

n-ps-g-r


----------



## zsubogar (2010 Február 18)

napsugár
f_k_t__ngy_l


----------



## Boboce (2010 Február 18)

fekete angyal

f_ny_m_s_l_p_p_r


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 18)

fénymásolópapír

-t-t-sz-k


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 18)

*e*t*e*t*ő*sz*é*k
v_zsg_ _d_sz_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

vizsgaidőszak
sz_nt_m_nt_l_s


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Február 18)

szentimentális
k_rsz_k_lk_t_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

korszakalkotó
_lb_z_k_d_tt


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 18)

elbizakodott

b-z-nyt-l-n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

bizonytalan
_pt_m_zm_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 18)

optimizmus
_b_ltsz_l_nn_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 18)

vajo írta:


> optimizmus
> _b_ltsz_l_nn_


 
abáltszalonna

k-r-kcs-p-gyk-lcs


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 18)

kerékcsapágykulcs
d_cs__t_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

kerékcsapágy kulcs
v_s_szt_rg_ly_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 18)

dicsőitő
_rg__


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 18)

vasesztergályos
orgia
l_p_tny_l


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 18)

lapátnyél
h_gym_l_kv_r


----------



## blythe (2010 Február 18)

hagymalekvár
t_k_r_t_n_


----------



## Horror14 (2010 Február 18)

takarítónő
f-h-r l-l-o-


----------



## szaboheni77 (2010 Február 18)

fehér liliom ?

p_rn_cs_t_


----------



## cicak (2010 Február 19)

szaboheni77 írta:


> fehér liliom ?
> 
> p_rn_cs_t_


párnacsata
_ lm_b_r


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 19)

almabor

_l_mk_r


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Február 19)

álomkór

k-r-k-t-r-


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 19)

karikatúra

X f_ct_r


----------



## mkatona (2010 Február 19)

X factor

M_g_d_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 19)

megadás

sz-b-dn-p-s


----------



## *alice* (2010 Február 19)

szabadnapos

_ng_r_lt


----------



## mariah (2010 Február 19)

ingerült
H_tv_g_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 19)

hitvágó

sz_nts_gt_l_n


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 19)

szentségtelen
sz_b_ds_g


----------



## *alice* (2010 Február 19)

szabadság

r_tt_nt_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 19)

rettentő
v_r_gv_z_


----------



## *alice* (2010 Február 19)

virágváza

sz_rk_l_t


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 19)

szürkület
sz_n_rny_l_t


----------



## *alice* (2010 Február 19)

színárnyalat

_j_kb_lzs_m


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 19)

ajakbalzsam
v_sz_ntl_t_sr_


----------



## molnarotti (2010 Február 19)

viszontlátásra

b_zs_l_k_m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 19)

bazsalikom
t_lt_l_st_


----------



## molnarotti (2010 Február 19)

tiltólista

k_tt_sp_nt


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 19)

kettőspont
sz_v_rv_g


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Február 19)

szivarvég

r_g_._z_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 19)

rágó izom
tr_nz_szt_r


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 19)

tranzisztor

r_fl_kt_rf_ny


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 19)

reflektorfény
gy_r_ks_r_g


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 19)

gyereksereg

ap_k_l_psz_s


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 19)

apokalipszis
s_rp_r_c


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 19)

sörperec

_nt_b__t_k_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 19)

jbaj írta:


> sörperec
> 
> _nt_b__t_k_m


 
antibioktikum
_n_szt_z__


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 20)

anasztázia
__t_sz_m_v_g


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Február 21)

autószemüveg
p_d_g_g_sn_p


----------



## Nicol92 (2010 Február 21)

pedagógusnap

f_l__r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 21)

falióra
v_dr_g_ny_s


----------



## Aricia (2010 Február 21)

vadregényes 
t_rs_d_l_m


----------



## zafir86 (2010 Február 21)

társadalom
cs_ll_g_sz_t


----------



## Aricia (2010 Február 21)

csillagászat
_l_t_rz_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 21)

életérzés

sz_br_tt


----------



## nnanettt (2010 Február 21)

vadregényes
_d_g_nl_g_ _


----------



## sukiaki (2010 Február 21)

idegenlégió
-br-k-d-br-


----------



## Tryker (2010 Február 21)

abrakadabra
h_k_szp_k_sz


----------



## Szikora Júlia (2010 Február 21)

hókuszpókusz

k_s_rf_n_s


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 21)

kosárfonás
c_tr_ms_rg_


----------



## Vitéz László (2010 Február 21)

felavatás


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Február 21)

citromsárga

v_l_g_t_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 22)

Ewwa írta:


> citromsárga
> 
> v_l_g_t_s


 
válogatás

f-ls-v-z-t-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 22)

felsővezetés
_l_b_str_m


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 22)

alabástrom

sz_n-d__x_d


----------



## Tati80 (2010 Február 22)

szén-dioxid
d_szf__sk_l_


----------



## gyagyáscsúfság (2010 Február 22)

szén-dioxid
t_r_mt_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 22)

teremtés

-t-s-t-s-k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 22)

utasitások
_nk_ny_r_l_m


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 22)

önkényuralom

sz-b-ds-gh-rc


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 22)

diszfaiskola
önkényuralom
_ll_t_kt_l_n


----------



## doki003 (2010 Február 22)

önkényuralom
f-lv-z-t


----------



## doki003 (2010 Február 22)

illetéktelen
f-gy-lm-z-tl-n


----------



## doki003 (2010 Február 22)

szabadságharc
-rt-tl-ns-g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 22)

felvezet 
fegyelmezetlen
ártatlanság/értetlenség
sz_nt_v_szt_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 22)

szin tévesztő
m_g_ssz_nt_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 22)

magasszintű
_r_pr_b_l_


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 22)

erőpróbáló
p_nt_m_m


----------



## babi45 (2010 Február 22)

pantomim
k_p_szk_d_


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 22)

kapaszkodó
f_t_sz_l_g


----------



## Nicol92 (2010 Február 22)

futószalag

t__sk_szl_t


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 22)

teáskészlet
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 22)

maszatka75 írta:


> teáskészlet
> k_lk_p_szt_


kelkáposzta
sz_ny_gt_szt_t_


----------



## Adfríz79 (2010 Február 22)

szőnyegtisztító

k_nd_ll_


----------



## alma5 (2010 Február 22)

kandalló
sz_v_gy_k


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 22)

szívügyek
_l_b_str_m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 22)

alabástrom
sz_z__s


----------



## Tati80 (2010 Február 22)

szűzies
n_v_nyv_d_l_m


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 22)

növényvédelem


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 22)

k_r_kgy_rt
régi mesterség


----------



## Tati80 (2010 Február 22)

Kerékgyártó?
k_f_k_t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 22)

kefekötő
m_m_r_t_


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Február 22)

mámorító
b_r_sp_h_r


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 23)

borospohár
_l_ml_mp_


----------



## andibp (2010 Február 23)

elemlámpa
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 23)

távirányító

k-pcs-l-t-bl-


----------



## timka66 (2010 Február 23)

kapcsolótábla

v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## Hajnalfény (2010 Február 23)

virágcsokor

_jj_l_l_mp_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 23)

éjjelilámpa
t_v_rny_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 23)

tivornya
h_z_b_l_


----------



## Adfríz79 (2010 Február 23)

házibuli
_jj_l_sz_kr_ny


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 23)

éjjeliszekrény
b_j_r_t__jt_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 23)

bejáratiajtó

sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 23)

szellemidézés
_k_k_p_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 23)

ekekapa
_k_sz_szt_m_


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

ökoszisztéma
t_r_l__t


----------



## ganoderma (2010 Február 23)

tárolót ?
h_v_z_s


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

havazás
sz_r_l_m


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 23)

szerelem
s_t_p_lc_


----------



## Eniroz (2010 Február 23)

sétapálca
b_n_n


----------



## sugar_s (2010 Február 23)

banán

s_rsj_gy


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 23)

sorsjegy
k_k_szr_sz_l_k


----------



## eenikő (2010 Február 23)

ólómkatona
t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 24)

természetes
_lm_f_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 24)

almafa

m-gf-l-l-sk-szs-g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 24)

Rubie írta:


> sorsjegy
> k_k_szr_sz_l_k


kókuszreszelék
megfeleléskészség
sz_rm_nt_n


----------



## rutu (2010 Február 24)

szármentén
t_rs_lk_d_


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 24)

t*á*rs*a*lk*o*d*ó
*b_r_tf_l_ (vagyis derelye)


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 24)

barátfüle
d_l_ssz_g


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 24)

dőlésszög
h_zz_ _ll_s


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Február 24)

hozzáállás
_l_ _ss_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 24)

aláássa
f_n_k_tl_n


----------



## vezetőóvonéni (2010 Február 24)

feneketlen
b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 24)

billentyűzet
h_r_g_sz_ld


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

haragoszöld

n_pk_ll_kt_r


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 24)

haragoszöld
r-nd-l-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 24)

napkollektor
rendelés
k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 24)

kávéscsésze

sz-m-l-g-p


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 24)

számológép
_d__l_g___l_g


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 24)

ideológiailag 

s-b-ss-gm-r-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 24)

sebességmérő
__t_sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Február 24)

autószerencsétlenség
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 24)

mobiltelefon
_l_ktr_m_rn_k


----------



## Biya (2010 Február 24)

elektromérnök

f-kf-ld- -b-ly-


----------



## százszorszép (2010 Február 24)

fokföldi ibolya
e_e_ő_ _ é_


----------



## százszorszép (2010 Február 24)

jajj! Bocsi! Kicsit megfordítottam a játékot!


----------



## enchilada (2010 Február 24)

klmjk


----------



## Biya (2010 Február 24)

kalamajka

r-sz-lt s-jt


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 24)

reszelt sajt
sz_z_gy_z_r


----------



## eenikő (2010 Február 24)

autoszerencsétlenség
t_l_l_s


----------



## Biya (2010 Február 24)

telelés


----------



## Biya (2010 Február 24)

Jajj bocsi, a feladvány lemaradt 
telelés
ny_r_l_s


----------



## Adfríz79 (2010 Február 24)

nyaralás
_d_l_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 24)

Adfríz79 írta:


> nyaralás
> _d_l_s


 
üdülés
_tm_szf_r_


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 24)

*a*tm*o*szf*é*r*a*
t_zh_ny_


----------



## rutu (2010 Február 24)

Tűzhányó
_d_tk_z_l_s


----------



## Göcgöc (2010 Február 24)

adatkezelés 
-tm-t-t-


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 24)

útmutató
_tm_szf_r_


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

atmoszféra
j-g-r-ls-


----------



## demartika (2010 Február 24)

jégeralsó
h-b-j-v-t-


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

hibajavító
t-k-r-l-nt


----------



## demartika (2010 Február 24)

tekerőlant
b-s-j-r-s


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

busójárás
v-ssz-f-t-s


----------



## demartika (2010 Február 24)

vesszőfutás
k-l-ndp-rk


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

kalandpark
h-rv-r-s


----------



## demartika (2010 Február 24)

hírverés
b-nz-nk-t


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

benzinkút 
l-r-k-t


----------



## demartika (2010 Február 24)

lerakat
t-nt-p-tr-n


----------



## piocus (2010 Február 24)

repülőgép
k_ty_t_j


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 25)

kutyatej
_kn_m_z_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 25)

aknamező

l-k-ss-g-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 25)

Rubie írta:


> reszelt sajt
> sz_z_gy_z_r


százegyezer
lakossági

sz_t_k_t_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 25)

szitakötő

sz-lg-lt-t-s


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

szolgáltatás
f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 25)

fenegyerek

l-ng-l-t-


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

ügyes kozakm!
lagaléta
p_r_c_r_s


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

Most látom,az n kimaradt,most pótolom.


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

Mármint a megoldásomból.


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 25)

Elvira37 írta:


> ügyes kozakm!:23: köszi
> lagaléta
> p_r_c_r_s


 
peresárus 

-lk-t-v-ls-g


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

alkotóválság
a c-t lefelejtetted,de nagyon ügyes vagy!


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

v_z_r_ _kn_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 25)

vízóraakna
k_l_p_sk_r_ly


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

kalaposkirály
_szt_lf_ _k


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

Most már mennem kell,elkések a munkából.Órákig tudnék még játszani.Sziasztok!További jó játékot


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 25)

Elvira37 írta:


> kalaposkirály
> _szt_lf_ _k


asztalfiók
k_pk_r_t


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 25)

k*é*pk*e*r*e*t
_nf_rm_t_k_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 25)

informatika
k_p_t_l_f_n


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 25)

k*a*p*u*t*e*l*e*f*o*n
h_z_sp_r


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 25)

házaspár
b_ld_gs_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 25)

boldogság
_lv_zsz_m


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

repülőgép
f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

alvázszám
k_l_p_cs


----------



## enchilada (2010 Február 25)

fényképezőgég


----------



## enchilada (2010 Február 25)

És itt egy újabb: fbrr


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

február
t_v_sz


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

tavasz
t_l_lő


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 25)

télelő
sz_r_cs_nd__


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 25)

szerecsendió
k_z_m_t_k


----------



## piocus (2010 Február 25)

repülőgép
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## piocus (2010 Február 25)

kazamaták
cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 25)

csalafinta

_lm_m_t_r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 25)

almamater
_d_t__t_l


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 26)

üditőital
r_st_s_sz_b_r_ck


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Február 26)

rostosőszibarack
b_n_nt_rm_x


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

banánturmix
k_t_p_lt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 26)

katapult
sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

szerencsétlenség
gy_z_l_m


----------



## kyra622 (2010 Február 26)

győzelem

h_rn_v


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

hírnév
cs_d_l_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 26)

csodálat
_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

illatfelhő
t_szt_s_gm_n__


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 26)

tisztaságmánia
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

felhőszakadás
b_xk_szty_


----------



## Likerbee (2010 Február 26)

boxkesztyű
b_bzs_k


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

babzsák
f_ny_f_t_lp


----------



## Likerbee (2010 Február 26)

fenyőfatalp
_kr_ssz_k_r


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

ökrösszekér
l_v_sf_g_t


----------



## Likerbee (2010 Február 26)

lovasfogat
m_nny_rsz_g


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

mennyország
_ngy_lh_j


----------



## Likerbee (2010 Február 26)

angyalhaj
k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

körmönfont
f_nt_sk_d_


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

fontoskodó _k_sk_d_


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Február 26)

*o*k*o*sk*o*d*ó
*h_rg_szb_t


----------



## tenten (2010 Február 26)

horgászbot
k_l_ncsly_k


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 26)

kilincslyuk
kr_st_lyg_mb


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 26)

kristálygömb
l_kh_r_t_


----------



## lkoli3 (2010 Február 26)

lökhárító
v-.szf.-k


----------



## lkoli3 (2010 Február 26)

vészfék
-lk-tr-sz


----------



## tenten (2010 Február 26)

vészfék
k_rt_sz


----------



## tenten (2010 Február 26)

alkatrész

gy_rsh_jt_s


----------



## blythe (2010 Február 26)

kertész
h_l_g_t_s


----------



## kandris90 (2010 Február 26)

halogatás

r_ndb_n


----------



## szaboheni77 (2010 Február 26)

halogatás
_t_mt_m_d_s


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 26)

atomtámadás
b_l_nd_kh_z_


----------



## an1961 (2010 Február 26)

bolondokháza
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 26)

tengeralattjáró
m_nd_nsz_nt_k


----------



## lajosba72 (2010 Február 26)

mindenszentek
k_l_p_csv_t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 27)

kalapácsvető
t_t_kz_kn_


----------



## pityesz61 (2010 Február 27)

titokzokni
t_l_t_m_zd_ny


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 27)

tolatómozdony
v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Február 27)

varázspálca
k_m_r_lt


----------



## lajosba72 (2010 Február 27)

kimerült
k_sz_b_b


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 27)

kúszóbab

k_m_r_lt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 27)

kimerült
f_lt_lt_d_tt


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Február 27)

feltöltődött
l_sz_llt


----------



## hun20 (2010 Február 27)

leszállt
f_k_p_ncs


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 27)

fakopáncs
_sk_lat_ska


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 27)

iskolatáska
f_z_k_t_n_r


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 27)

fizikatanár
cs_k_l_d_f_gy_


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 27)

csokoládéfagyi (hú, de jó lenne most....)
sz_r_cs_nd__


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 27)

susiepal írta:


> csokoládéfagyi (hú, de jó lenne most....)
> sz_r_cs_nd__


 szerecsendió
t_h_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 27)

tehetetlen
f_lf_v_k_d_tt


----------



## lajosba72 (2010 Február 27)

felfuvalkodott
_n_l_g_lt


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Február 27)

önelégült

kr_s_t_lygy_r_k


----------



## dudu38 (2010 Február 27)

kristálygyűrűk
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 27)

kristálygyerek
ez jutott eszembe,de ennek van értelme?
h_z_gs_gf_ly_m


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 27)

távirányító


----------



## pityesz61 (2010 Február 27)

hazugságfolyam
tr-kt-r-s


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 27)

traktoros
k_c_g_g_rl_


----------



## pityesz61 (2010 Február 27)

kacagógerle
v_dr_zs_


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 27)

vadrózsa
t_v_sm_d_r_k


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 27)

tövismadarak a jó öreg Ralph atya!
t_rk_pf_l_l_s


----------



## livian (2010 Február 27)

térképfelelős
_gyn_m_t_rt_


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

térképfelelős


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 27)

ágyneműtartó
v_rf_rd_


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

ágyneműtartó


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

vérfürdő


----------



## Rubie (2010 Február 27)

mityike, a megfejtés jó, írj
f_l_dv_nyt


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

*Szia Rubie*



Rubie írta:


> mityike, a megfejtés jó, írj
> f_l_dv_nyt


Irnék feladványt de hogy küldjem az oldalra. a frisssítés gombot sem 
találom


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 27)

feladványt
h_jr_!


----------



## livian (2010 Február 27)

hajrá!
b_t_cs_r_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Február 27)

betűcsere
_l_g_d_tt


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

feladványt
k_r_b_ly


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

elégedett
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

elégedett
_l_n_z_t_k


----------



## mityike (2010 Február 27)

m_g_ld_s_k_t


----------



## n1koletta (2010 Február 27)

megoldásokat
cs_ll_mp_or


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Február 28)

csillámpor

k-l-r--t-bl-z-t


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Február 28)

kalóriatáblázat
t-s-l-t-lc-


----------



## csibe14 (2010 Február 28)

cs_r_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Február 28)

Tiszai írta:


> kalóriatáblázat
> t-s-l-t-lc-


 
tusolótálca?
_rb_r_t_m


----------



## zsu16 (2010 Február 28)

wiccza írta:


> betűcsere
> _l_g_d_tt


 
elégedett


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 28)

elégedett
f_l_l_tl_n


----------



## loede (2010 Február 28)

felelőtlen

__t_p_ly_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Február 28)

autópálya
_ll_t_kt_l_n


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 28)

illetéktelen
s_j_tk_z_


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 28)

sajátkezű
g_zmozd_ny


----------



## zsuzsa0714 (2010 Március 1)

gőzmozdony
g__d_z__


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 1)

geodézia
sz_rk_b_r_t


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 1)

szürkebarát
f-l-m-l-


----------



## ebbolond (2010 Március 1)

fülemüle
sz-r-t-t


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 1)

szeretet
t_szt_l_t


----------



## amberek (2010 Március 1)

tisztelet
k_rm_r_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 1)

harckocsi
l_g_t_m_d_s


----------



## marim (2010 Március 1)

légitámadás
k_l_br_


----------



## marim (2010 Március 1)

légitámadás
k_l_br_


----------



## Attidil (2010 Március 1)

kalibrál

ny_v_g


----------



## an1961 (2010 Március 1)

nyávog
k_t_szt_r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 2)

kormorán
kolibri
kataszter

b_kt_r__mt_rzs


----------



## T-support (2010 Március 2)

baktériumtörzs 

m_d_r_j_sz_t


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 2)

madárijesztő
kr_mpl_h_m_z_


----------



## izsors (2010 Március 2)

krumplihámozó
sz_v_tt_n


----------



## kissamarcsi (2010 Március 2)

szövettan
b_g_t_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 2)

bagatell?
_rt_kt_l_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 2)

Rubie írta:


> bagatell?
> _rt_kt_l_n


 
értéktelen

s-r-l-p-ny-g


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

söralapanyag
_nk_b_t_r


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 2)

inkubátor
gy_rm_km_g_rz_


----------



## Jette (2010 Március 2)

gyermekmegőrző
r_d___kt_v_t_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 2)

rádioaktivitás
f_nys_g_rz_s


----------



## pityesz61 (2010 Március 2)

fénysugárzás
t-h-r--t-s-f-r


----------



## Ildi: (2010 Március 2)

*teherautósofőr
v-l-gv-g-
*


----------



## Lujoo (2010 Március 2)

világvége
k-v-sz-s-b-rk-


----------



## vahug (2010 Március 2)

kovászosuborka
-bl-kp-rk-ny


----------



## anszu (2010 Március 2)

ablakpárkany
p-r-sk-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 2)

piroska
sz_ntj_n_sk_ny_r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 2)

szentjánoskenyér
sz_ntf_lm_r_


----------



## angyalka927 (2010 Március 2)

szintfelmérő
n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## darkania (2010 Március 2)

napfogyatkozás
l__r_tk_z_s


----------



## tomo86 (2010 Március 2)

leiratkozás
t_k_sz_l_nn_


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

tomo86 írta:


> leiratkozás
> t_k_sz_l_nn_


tokaszalonna

p_p_rzs_bk_nd_


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Március 3)

papírzsebkendő

r-ngysz-ny-g


----------



## Azelfafage (2010 Március 3)

rongyszőnyeg

k_rm_zs_np_r_k


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Március 3)

Karmazsinpirok - ehhez kellett a google

kérdés: szabály, hogy csak a magánhangzókat kell kihagyni a feladványból?
ha nem:
G_u_g_a_a_

ha igen:
n_p_j_gy_nl_s_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 3)

Csak a magánhangzókat kell kihagyni. Mind a magánhangzósra, mind vegyesre van külön topik.
napéjegyenlőség
sz_v_tk_b_t


----------



## RPaul (2010 Március 3)

szövetkabát

T_l_l_sk_rd_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 3)

találóskérdés
k_pj_f_


----------



## RPaul (2010 Március 3)

kojafa
_l_f_l__


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 3)

rongyszőnyeg

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

mobiltelefon

h.m.á.ó.z.k


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 3)

Rubie írta:


> találóskérdés
> k_pj_f_


 
kopjafa
_k_szt_f_v_r_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 4)

vajo írta:


> kopjafa
> _k_szt_f_v_r_g


 
akasztófavirágy

v-l-nt-nn-p kiss


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 4)

valentinnap
t_l_f_n


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 4)

Darinka76 írta:


> valentinnap
> t_l_f_n


 
telefon

cs-ll-gv-zsg-l-


----------



## cicuri (2010 Március 4)

pintyő1 írta:


> telefon
> 
> cs-ll-gv-zsg-l-


 
csillagvizsgáló

_m_l_d_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 4)

emelődaru
fr_nc__k_lcs


----------



## Krisztina13 (2010 Március 4)

franciakulcs
k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 4)

kenyérpirító
k_pk_r_t


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 4)

képkeret
f_r_m_c_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 4)

faramuci
_rd_k_ss_g


----------



## Lara0 (2010 Március 4)

érdekesség
l_th_t_tl_n


----------



## kató36 (2010 Március 4)

láthatatlan
sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 4)

sziklamászás
szt_t_szk_p


----------



## maryana (2010 Március 4)

sztetoszkóp

g_l_g_nya


----------



## Péva (2010 Március 5)

galagonya

b_rg_ny_f_z_l_k


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 5)

Péva írta:


> galagonya
> 
> b_rg_ny_f_z_l_k


 
burgonyafőzelék

n-msz-r-t-m


----------



## tunde27 (2010 Március 5)

nem szeretem
c_p_f_z_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 5)

cípőfűző

-ls-n-dr-g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 5)

alsónadrág
l__nd_


----------



## Tedina3 (2010 Március 5)

Linda?

_l_b_str_m


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 5)

alabástrom
k_r_p_st_rcs_


----------



## Péva (2010 Március 5)

Kerepestarcsa

k_l__d_szk_p


----------



## tunde27 (2010 Március 5)

kaleidoszkóp

v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## vahug (2010 Március 5)

kaleidoszkóp
m-z-g-zd-s-g


----------



## an1961 (2010 Március 5)

vulkánkitörés
_ _t_m_t_z_l_s


----------



## Péva (2010 Március 5)

autómatizálás

_nt_rn_t_s


----------



## vahug (2010 Március 5)

internetes
n-v-l-tl-ns-g


----------



## Ötöske (2010 Március 5)

neveletlenség
b_szk_s_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 5)

Rubie írta:


> alsónadrág
> l__nd_


leendő
büszkeség
N_p_l__n


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 5)

Napoleon
gy_m_lcsk_ny_r


----------



## Azelfafage (2010 Március 5)

gyümölcskenyér

m_rk_t_b_d_g_ (falu)


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 5)

Markotabödöge
t_k_r_kp_nzt_r


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 5)

takarékpénztár
_sk_l_sz_lg_


----------



## Péva (2010 Március 5)

iskolaszolga

k_zg_zd_s_gt_n


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

közgazdaságtan

f-l-ö-z-n-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 5)

közgazdaságtan
f_l_z_f__


----------



## Lara0 (2010 Március 5)

filozófia
b_kt_r__m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 5)

baktérium
v_r_s


----------



## Göcgöc (2010 Március 5)

vírus
b--l-g--


----------



## an1961 (2010 Március 5)

biológia
kr_m_sz_m_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 5)

kromoszóma

b__l_g__


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 5)

ballagás 

t__l_g__


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Március 5)

teológia

f-tn-szl-bd-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 5)

fitneszlabda 

sz-ll-g-v-t-


----------



## Suzy2 (2010 Március 5)

szallagavató

g_m_cs_n_k


----------



## loede (2010 Március 6)

gumicsónak

_szk_z


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 6)

eszköz
m_t_l_g___


----------



## Takszi (2010 Március 6)

mitológia
g_r_zs


----------



## TABU (2010 Március 6)

*szókirakó*



szuperhaver írta:


> l_v_s


 leves, f...z...t


----------



## TABU (2010 Március 6)

*szókirakó*



Takszi írta:


> mitológia
> g_r_zs


 garázs, ...z...t...r... ...


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 6)

ezotéria

d-r-zs


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 6)

darázs
_rd__m_n_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 6)

erdeimanó
f_ny_f_


----------



## lorraine (2010 Március 6)

fenyőfa
v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 6)

világítótorony
_b_h_l


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 7)

ebihal
_nt_ttv_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 7)

öntöttvas
g_m_m_c_


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 7)

gumimaci
p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## eenikő (2010 Március 7)

parafadugó
_r_nyl_k_d_l_m


----------



## faterz (2010 Március 7)

repülőgép
z_v_t_r


----------



## Cobra11girl (2010 Március 7)

zivatar
v_m_í_


----------



## Cobra11girl (2010 Március 7)

vámpír
c_o_o_á_é


----------



## Cobra11girl (2010 Március 7)

csokoládé
d_b_z


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 7)

doboz
sz_lv_t_


----------



## jocya (2010 Március 7)

szalvéta
_ls_s_g_ly_ny_jt_


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 7)

elsősegélynyújtó
j_tsz_h_z


----------



## tenten (2010 Március 7)

játszóház
k_p_sl_p


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 7)

képeslap

k-l-s-n-z


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 7)

játszóház
s_t_rl_p


----------



## lorraine (2010 Március 7)

kölcsönöz (?)
sátorlap

-r-st-d-tl-n (az ilyen ember biztosan nem fog ide bejegyzést tenni)


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

írástudatlan

t-v-sz


----------



## loede (2010 Március 7)

tavasz

_sk_v_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

esküvő

sz-r-l-m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 7)

szerelem
sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

szenvedély

l-ng-l-s


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 7)

lángolás

_r_nyl_k_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 7)

lángolás
p_szt_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 7)

aranylakodalom
_z_stl_k_d_l_m


----------



## lorraine (2010 Március 7)

esküvő

n-p-r-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

ezüstlakodalom

cs-d-l-t-s


----------



## lorraine (2010 Március 7)

Bocs, kicsit lemaradtam...

ezüstlakodalom

És az új feladvány: n-p-r-


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 7)

napóra
cs-cs-r-b-rs-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

csicseriborsó 

b-bsz-m


----------



## lorraine (2010 Március 7)

babszem

az előző feladványod: csodálatos

-n-lf-b-t-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

analfabéta

z-r-nd-k


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 7)

zarándok
cs-ll-gsz-r-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

csillagszóró

k-r-cs-ny


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 7)

karácsony
r_g _lm_lt


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 7)

rég elmúlt 

h-sv-t- ny-l


----------



## Betti74 (2010 Március 7)

húsvéti nyúl
l_cs_l_s


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

locsolás

N_nt_nd_


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 7)

Nintendó
k_rty_n_pt_r


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 7)

kártyanaptár
n_r_ncs


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 8)

narancs

-r-ny-bl-k


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 8)

aranyablak
m_s_f_g_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 8)

mesefigura

k_ty_._l_d_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Március 8)

kutyaeledel

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 8)

szamárlétra
k_ty_k_nn_l


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 8)

kutyakennel

f_lr_g_sz


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 8)

falragasz
_v_gb_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 8)

üvegbúra

t_lls_pr_


----------



## tenten (2010 Március 8)

tollseprű

_ls_n_dr_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Március 8)

alsónadrág

b_zs_l_k_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 8)

bazsalikom 

f_kh_gym_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 8)

fokhagyma
z_ldb_rs_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Március 8)

zöldborsó

m_r_l_t_r_


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 8)

mirelitáru
v-s-l-d-szk-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 8)

vasalódeszka

f-rs-ng


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 8)

farsang
_nt__ció


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Március 8)

intuíció

t-rm-sz-tb-r-t


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 8)

természetbarát

_r_g_ny_l


----------



## redorchide (2010 Március 9)

amberleaf írta:


> természetbarát
> 
> _r_g_ny_l


 
üreginyúl

b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## jutka50 (2010 Március 9)

barátságos

f-nyv-s-rd-


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 9)

fenyveserdő

sz_n_k_z_l


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 9)

szénakazal
_n_l_g_lt


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 9)

önelégült

sz_c__l_g_s


----------



## soraya (2010 Március 9)

szociológus
k_ty_h_z


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

kutyaház
r_kl_msz_k_m_b_r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 9)

reklámszakember
d_g_v_


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

dögevő
_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 9)

asztalterítő
d_pl_m_c___


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

diplomáciai
k_nd_rt_l_l_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 9)

kendertiloló
k_p_rsz_k_ll_


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

kaporszakállú
_l_f_ntcs_ntp_rt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

elefántcsontpart
sz_ll_m_z_s


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

szelleműzés
t_p_t_r_g_szt_


----------



## balubakter (2010 Március 9)

tapétaragasztó
_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

államvasút
t_l_f_nh_l_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 9)

telefonhálózat

k_r_m_ll_


----------



## Romola (2010 Március 9)

karamella
m_ll_kv_g_ny


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

mellékvágány
k_v_ _ _t_m_t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 9)

kávéautomata
sz_l_lk_l_


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

szalalkáli
t_lt_t_ll


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

tötőtoll
v_sm_csk_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 9)

vasmacska

b-r-tf-l-


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

barátfüle
b_f_tt_s_v_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 9)

befőttesüveg
b_k_s_s_k


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

bukósisak
b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 9)

boroshordó
_v_z_l_p_t


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

evezőlapát
c_p_f_z_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 9)

cipőfűző
cs_ntl_v_s


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

csontleves
k_t_m_r_n


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 9)

katamarán
f_ly_s_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

folyosó
_s_t_s_k


----------



## gymarci (2010 Március 9)

ásatások (ásítások)
k_mp_ny_l


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

kampányol
gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

ásatások (helyes)
kampányol
r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

gyalogkakukk
h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

hihetetlen
t_kn_sb_k_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

teknősbéka
t_r_j_sg_t_


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

tarajosgőte
v_tt_p_m_cs


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 9)

vattapamacs
v-nt-ll-t-r


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

ventillátor
r_st_ly_s


----------



## p fruzsi (2010 Március 9)

rostélyos 
l_v_l_z_l_p


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

levelezőlap
p_p_rh_jt_g_t_s


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 9)

papírhajtogatás

új: p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Fairymysz (2010 Március 9)

palacsinta
m_csk_m_nt_


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

macskamenta
r_b_rb_r_


----------



## Fairymysz (2010 Március 9)

rebarbara
l_h_r_


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

lóhere
v_t_t_v_sz_n


----------



## Fairymysz (2010 Március 9)

vetítővászon
_gr_k_t_l


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

ugrókötél
v-ll-nyk-rt-


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 9)

villanykörte

*_lm_p_l_nk_*


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

almapálinka
t_rm_x


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

turmix
k-ny-k-sm-ggy


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 9)

konyakosmeggy

*-t-mr--kt-r*


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

atomreaktor
k-nyv-sp-lc


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 9)

könyvespolc

*-r-t-z-s*


----------



## yamiga (2010 Március 9)

űrutazás
cs-ll-gsz-r-


----------



## norri (2010 Március 9)

csillagszóró
m-nd-l-


----------



## Gabesz016 (2010 Március 9)

mandula

-rr-c--n-l-s


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 9)

irracionális

*v_r_l_f_t_s*


----------



## lacivirag (2010 Március 9)

véraláfutás

b_r_ckm_g


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 9)

barackmag

*m-szkv-cssl-sszk-lcs


*


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 9)

moszkvicsslusszkulcs
l_p_st_t_


----------



## Balagos (2010 Március 10)

lapostetű
gy_rk_m_ny


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 10)

gyárkémény
kr_mpl_st_szt_


----------



## lacivirag (2010 Március 10)

krumplistészta

_cs_tv_n_s


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 10)

ecsetvonás
p_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 10)

pálfordulás

- szm-cs-r-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 10)

eszmecsere

t-l-lk-z-sz-rv-z-


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 10)

találkozószervező
s_rg_r_g_f_sz_k


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 10)

Elvira37 írta:


> találkozószervező
> s_rg_r_g_f_sz_k


 
sárgarigófészek

t-stv-rh-b-r-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 10)

testvérháború
sz_r_c_n


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 10)

felejthetetlen

r-m-nyt-l-n


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 10)

GyMárta írta:


> felejthetetlen
> 
> r-m-nyt-l-n



reménytelen

l-t-gl-z-


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 10)

kirejam írta:


> reménytelen
> 
> l-t-g-l-z-


letaglóz
sz_ftv_rgy_rt_


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 10)

kibola írta:


> letaglóz
> sz_ftv_rgy_rt_



szoftvergyártó

m-k-l-sp-rt-


----------



## kendra (2010 Március 10)

kirejam írta:


> szoftvergyártó
> 
> m-k-l-sp-rt-


 
mikulásparti

g-nd-l-t


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 10)

kendra írta:


> mikulásparti
> 
> g-nd-l-t



gondolat

r-ncf-lv-rr-s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 10)

ráncfelvarrás
k_p_cs_ng_


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 10)

kapucsengő

v-t-rl-v-sz-n


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 10)

kibola írta:


> ráncfelvarrás
> k_p_cs_ng_



kapucsengő

_rg_n_z_n_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 10)

Rubie írta:


> testvérháború
> sz_r_c_n


szaracén
orgonazene
k_l_b_l


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 10)

kilábal
t_jcs_k_l_d_


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 10)

tejcsokoládé
_gy_gg_l_mb


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 10)

agyaggalamb

cs_ppf_rt_z_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 10)

cseppfertözés
_lk_l__l_m


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 10)

alkálielem
sz-nh-zb-rl-t


----------



## pityputy (2010 Március 10)

színházbérlet
m-g-ng-dh-t-tl-n


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 10)

megengedhetetlen
k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 10)

koronatanú

*s-ml--g-l-sk-*


----------



## yasmine (2010 Március 10)

somlóigaluska
_gy_g_z_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 10)

agyagozás
_jsz_k__


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 10)

éjszaka
gr_n_d_rm_rs


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 11)

grenadirmars
p_pr_k_s cs_rk_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 11)

paprikáscsirke
f_n_ft_l__n


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 11)

fenoftalein
s_ltkr_mpl_


----------



## gymarci (2010 Március 11)

sültkrumpli
sz_t_k_t_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 11)

szitakötő
_g_rf_g_


----------



## kendra (2010 Március 11)

egérfogó
v-ll-ny-r-


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 11)

villanyóra
t_v_szv_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 11)

tavaszváró
t_l_p_n


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

tulipán
h_r_p_f_g_


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 11)

harapófogó

l-bl-g-t-s


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

láblógatás
k-cs--szt-t-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 11)

kacsausztató
_l_ktr_m_rn_k


----------



## andrag15 (2010 Március 11)

elektromérnök
sz_b_dn_p_s


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

szabadnapos
k_ty_f_tt_b_n


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

szabadnapos

gy-m-lcst-rt-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

lilibet írta:


> szabadnapos
> k_ty_f_tt_b_n



kutyafuttában

gy-m-lcst-rt-


----------



## desi97 (2010 Március 11)

gyümölcstorta

g-pl-k-t-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

géplakatos

sz-b-k-r-kp-r


----------



## Móni88 (2010 Március 11)

géplakatos
_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t


----------



## Móni88 (2010 Március 11)

szobakerékpár
_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

ügyfélszolgálat

sz-b-k-r-kp-r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

oké jók vagyunk!!
na és most?

ügyfélszolgálat

f-l-d-t


----------



## Any76 (2010 Március 11)

desi97 írta:


> gyümölcstorta
> 
> g-pl-k-t-s


Géplakatos:smile:


----------



## Rose18 (2010 Március 11)

amberleaf írta:


> koronatanú
> 
> *s-ml--g-l-sk-*




somlóigaluska

d-b-ko-ka


----------



## Any76 (2010 Március 11)

Feladat
f-gyl-lt


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

fagylalt

t-zf-l


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

tűzfal
h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

harangvirág

cs-r-b-g-r


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

cserebogár
sz-d-b-k-rb-n-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

szódabikarbóna 
zs-n--l-s


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

zseniális
b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

barátság
-rd-gf--k-


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 11)

ördögfióka
h_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

halhatatlan
k-l-p-csny-l


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

halhatatlan

k-nd-l-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

lilibet írta:


> halhatatlan
> k-l-p-csny-l



kalapácsnyél

k-nd-l-


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

kandaló
p_h_n_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 11)

pihenés

p-ll-ng-


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

pillangó
_ll_m_s


----------



## kipling (2010 Március 11)

villamos
-a-a-u-a


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

babaruha
sz-r-lm-sl-v-l


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

szerelmeslevél
k_lt_sz_t


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 11)

költészet
sz-gb-l-v-


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

szögbelövő
_bl_k_v_g


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 11)

ablaküveg

*k-nysz-rz-bb-ny*


----------



## zafir86 (2010 Március 11)

kényszerzubbony
_l_b_str_m


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 12)

alabástrom
m-nk-k-zd-s


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

dunakavics
-ny-s


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

anyós 
v-gy-zz


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

vigyázz
k-csm-


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

kocsma
d-h-nyz-s


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

dohányzás
sz-g-t


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

sziget
f-v-r


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

fivér
f-lv-r


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

félvér
f-ls-t-st


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

felsőtest
v-l-gszt-r


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

világsztár
sz-l-n


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

szalon
-r-nt-s


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

érintés
n-th-


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

nátha
f-n-ms-g


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

finomság
l-gfr-ss-t-


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

légfrissítő
g-l-mb


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

galamb
r-m-ny


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

remény
f-sz-rk-szt-


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

főszereksztő
t-r-szt-k-


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

turisztika
j-v-h-gy-s


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

jóváhagyás
f-rg-l-mk-rl-t-z-s


----------



## Hamar_Kinga (2010 Március 12)

forgalomkorlátozás
b-rt-n-r


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

repülőgép
_z_b_f_s_ő


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 12)

szobafestő
l_k_tk_lcs


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 12)

lakatkulcs
Kinga megfejtése:börtönőr
h_sny_lm_r_gy


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 12)

hasnyálmirigy

l_p_tk_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 12)

lópatkó 

-r-nyb-n--


----------



## Bogicsek (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok,

aranybánya

m-g--d-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 12)

megoldás

v-c--r-cs-t-


----------



## tenten (2010 Március 12)

vacsoracsata

v_mp_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 12)

vámpir
sz_rny_t_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 12)

szörnyeteg
k_l_m_t_r_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 12)

kilométeróra
g_zp_d_l


----------



## lilibet (2010 Március 12)

gázpedál
p-rc-c-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 12)

porcica
sz_ll_m_s

Én azért irok, hogy kideritsem mit is gondolok valójában.


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 12)

szellemes
-szt-l-s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 12)

asztalos
_ll_t_kt_l_n


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 12)

illetéktelen
cs_t_h_j_


----------



## an1961 (2010 Március 12)

csatahajó
t_rp_d_


----------



## Meszti (2010 Március 12)

torpedó
b_mb_t_l_l_t


----------



## pitypang11 (2010 Március 12)

bombatalálat
n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 12)

napraforgó

b-z-cs-r-


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 12)

búzacsíra
m_t_m_t_k_d_lg_z_t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 12)

matematikadolgozat 

h--sz-


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 13)

hajsza
k_mb_n_ltf_g_


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 13)

kombináltfogó
v-ll-nyp-szt-r


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Március 13)

villanypásztor
l-p-nyh-l


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Március 13)

lepényhal
h-l-sz-b-


----------



## wiccza (2010 Március 13)

_hálószoba
h_jn_l_d_k_


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 13)

hajnalodik
t-rp-ny-l


----------



## an1961 (2010 Március 13)

hajnalodik
h_l_szt_r_l_t


----------



## horbea (2010 Március 13)

törpenyúl
halászterület
*-lm-z-ld*


----------



## 1nagymama (2010 Március 14)

almazöld

m-zt-l-n


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 14)

meztelen
t-szt-l-tk-r


----------



## 1nagymama (2010 Március 14)

tiszteletkör

m-gsz-nts-gt-l-n-t-tt


----------



## malfiction (2010 Március 14)

tiszteletkör
t_j_sl_k_r


----------



## malfiction (2010 Március 14)

hopp, nagymamaval egyszerre szoltunk,
akkor utana fuzom:

megszentségtlenített
t_j_s_l_k_r


----------



## 1nagymama (2010 Március 14)

tojáslikör

sz-lv-p-l-nk-


----------



## Felcser42 (2010 Március 14)

szilvapálinka
k_k__s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 14)

kakaós
_ndr_m_d_


----------



## judit141 (2010 Március 14)

androméda
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 14)

palacsinta
n__g_r_


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Március 14)

niagara
v_z_s_s


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 14)

vízesés
--t-v-rs-nyz-


----------



## nicol07 (2010 Március 14)

autóversenyző
k-pz-m-v-sz-t- k--ll-t-s


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 14)

autóversenyző
_l_zr_d_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 14)

alezredes

-ur-f-nyk-p


----------



## szerzsike61 (2010 Március 14)

repülőgép
t.l.v.z..


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 14)

televízió
m-z--ml-t-g-t-s


----------



## wiccza (2010 Március 14)

_*múzeumlátogatás
r_nd_tl_ns_g*_


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Március 14)

rendetlenseg

t-szt-s-g


----------



## 1nagymama (2010 Március 14)

tisztaság

-nn-p-l-s


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 14)

ünnepelés
h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Böbe66 (2010 Március 14)

hihetetlen
cs_v_rg_


----------



## xgirl (2010 Március 14)

csavargó
_t_n_z_s


----------



## Böbe66 (2010 Március 14)

utánozás
_t_m_z_s


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 14)

ütemezés
k_t_k_d_


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 15)

kötekedö
b_sk_m_r


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Március 15)

búskomor
sz-t-k-t-


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 15)

szitakötő
r_zsd_sf_rk_


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 15)

rozsdásfarkú

-d-tb-z-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 15)

adatbázis

cs-m-g-k-k-r-c-


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 15)

csemegekukorica
-pr-h-rd-t-s


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

s_at_ly_


----------



## kissilona (2010 Március 15)

-pr-h-rd-t-s[/quote]
apróhirdetés
k-ncsv-d-sz-k


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 15)

kincsvadászok

k-r-m--l-p


----------



## wiccza (2010 Március 15)

kerámialap
b_ld_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## agnes67 (2010 Március 16)

boldogtalanság
v_zv_z_t_ksz_r_l_


----------



## karitka (2010 Március 16)

vízvezetékszerelő
_nt_ttv_s


----------



## piszmo_go (2010 Március 16)

adatbázis

m_j_mk_ny_r


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 16)

majomkanyar ?

r-nd-z-sz-k


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 16)

karitka írta:


> vízvezetékszerelő
> _nt_ttv_s


 
öntöttvas
sz_rk__ntv_ny


----------



## elvira00 (2010 Március 16)

vajo írta:


> öntöttvas
> sz_rk__ntv_ny



Szürkeöntvény

R_d__szt_z__


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 17)

elvira00 írta:


> Szürkeöntvény
> 
> R_d__szt_z__


 
Radiesztézia
kl__k_


----------



## Lucypapa (2010 Március 17)

kloáka
R_tt_n_t_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 17)

rettenetes
k_v_cs_ltv_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 17)

KOVÁCSOLTVAS

p_p_rh_j_


----------



## sipikiss (2010 Március 17)

papírhajó
m_z_f_lm


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 17)

mozifilm
l_bd_r_g_cs_p_t


----------



## sipikiss (2010 Március 17)

labdarúgócsapat
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 17)

számítógép
sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## sipikiss (2010 Március 17)

szamárlétra
_k_st_j_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 17)

okostojás
b_b_r_k_s


----------



## gymarci (2010 Március 17)

buborékos
M_gsz_rk_szth_t_tl_n


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 17)

megszerkeszthetetlen
r_d__k_b_r_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 17)

rádiókabaré
v_d_mv_s_r n_p


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 17)

vidám vasárnap
k_sz_kl_


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Március 17)

koszikla

-nn-p- -b-d


----------



## m.e.zsoka (2010 Március 17)

ünnepi ebéd

h_k_fl_


----------



## daisi (2010 Március 17)

hókifli
h_g_ly_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 17)

hógolyó
k_lcssz_r_pl_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Március 18)

kulcsszreplő
t-t-f-d-


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 18)

tetőfedő
b_d_g_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 18)

bádogos
t_n_t_n_n_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 18)

tanítónéni

p_d_ll_s


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 18)

pedellus
_sk_l__g_zg_t_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 18)

iskolaigazgató

t_n_rh_ly_tt_s_t_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 18)

tanárhelyettesítő
m_t_m_t_k_ _r_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 18)

matematikaóra

_r__v_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 18)

óraüveg
r_fl_ksz


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 18)

reflex 
r-g-s-t-


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 18)

ragasztó
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Arielle (2010 Március 19)

számítógép

f_rf_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 19)

Arielle írta:


> számítógép
> 
> f_rf_


 
fartő, fertő ?

-l-p-s-n


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Március 19)

férfi

k_v_t_l_z_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 19)

kivételezés
sz_k_csk_nyv


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 19)

szakácskönyv
cs_rk_m_ll


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 19)

csirkemell
k_rt_l_n_t_s


----------



## ristykee (2010 Március 19)

kártalanítás
M_cr_s_ft


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 19)

Microsoft
v_lt_p_nz


----------



## asb (2010 Március 19)

váltópénz
sz_m_t_g_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 19)

asb írta:


> váltópénz
> sz_m_t_g_t


 
számitógép?
_k_r_t


----------



## Memory25 (2010 Március 19)

okirat
L_kkc_p_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 19)

lakkcipő 
f-gk-f-


----------



## asb (2010 Március 19)

fogkefe
t_v_s_r_z_t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 19)

tévésorozat 
sz-p--n-p-r-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Március 19)

szappanopera
cs_ncs_ll_ ny_l


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 19)

csincsillanyúl
b_k_ _nv_z_ _


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 19)

békainvázió
k__l_m_c_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Március 19)

koalamaci
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## loede (2010 Március 20)

jegesmedve

_ssz__sk_v_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 20)

összeesküvés
_t_mf_z_k_s


----------



## kiscsillag248 (2010 Március 20)

atomfizikus

l_ncf_r_sz


----------



## gizi2 (2010 Március 20)

láncfűrész
k_dv_s


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 20)

kedves
g_ly_ _rr (növénynév)


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 20)

gólyahír 

t-p-d-k-r-ng


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 20)

tapadókorong

g-pk-cs-b-l-s-t


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 20)

gépkocsibaleset
_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 20)

asztalitenisz 

-g-s-s-g


----------



## takireni77 (2010 Március 20)

egészség

s_r_z_t


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Március 20)

sorozat

f_l_l_m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 20)

félelem
p_t_c__


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Március 20)

petíció

b--gr-t-s


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 21)

beugratás
-l-d-g-n-t-s


----------



## asb (2010 Március 21)

elidegenítés
m_s_g_p


----------



## Erzsicica (2010 Március 21)

mosogép
_lh_v_t_tts_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 21)

elhivatottság
_lm_b_j_s


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 21)

elmebajos
h_l_tl_n


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Március 21)

hálátlan
sz-r-ncs-p-tk-


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 22)

szerencsepatkó
_t_mm_g


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 22)

szerencsepatkó
p_kh_nd_


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Március 22)

vajo írta:


> szerencsepatkó
> _t_mm_g



atommag

h_s_d_s


----------



## Bhkids (2010 Március 22)

hasadás

k_ty_kk_l


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 22)

hasadás

j_gygy_r_


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 22)

Bhkids írta:


> hasadás
> 
> k_ty_kk_l



kátyukkal
s_rt_g_t_


----------



## gabber14 (2010 Március 22)

repulogep

_r_rsz_g


----------



## tamera (2010 Március 22)

Írország
sz_nh_zt_rt_n_l_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 22)

kibola írta:


> kátyukkal
> s_rt_g_t_


 
sértegető
m_l_szt_l_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 22)

színháztörténelem

c_z_ll_l_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 22)

jbaj írta:


> hasadás
> 
> j_gygy_r_


 
jegygyürü 
k_l_pc_


----------



## firefb (2010 Március 22)

kelepce
_jj_tl_n


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 22)

firefb írta:


> kelepce
> _jj_tl_n


 
ujjatlan

k-k-sv--d-l


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 22)

kakasviadal
sz_k_m_nd_s


----------



## Fezziwig (2010 Március 22)

vajo írta:


> kakasviadal
> sz_k_m_nd_s


szókimondás
b_szm_g_ll_


----------



## Fezziwig (2010 Március 22)

Fezziwig írta:


> szókimondás
> b_szm_g_ll_


buszmegálló
sz_nm_v_sz


----------



## nana00 (2010 Március 22)

Fezziwig írta:


> buszmegálló
> sz_nm_v_sz




színművész
sz_l_sz_b_


----------



## Fezziwig (2010 Március 22)

nana00 írta:


> színművész
> sz_l_sz_b_


szülőszoba
f_rd_k_d


----------



## Napraforgó26 (2010 Március 22)

Fürdőkád
_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## nana00 (2010 Március 22)

repülőgép
_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## Napraforgó26 (2010 Március 22)

ablaktörlő
l_gycs_p_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 22)

Napraforgó26 írta:


> Fürdőkád
> _lv_sz_v_r


alvászavar
légycsapó

k_r_kp_rt_r_l_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 23)

Rubie írta:


> alvászavar
> légycsapó
> 
> k_r_kp_rt_r_l_


 
kerékpártároló

-lv-sz-v-r


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 23)

alvászavar
k_b_r_l


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 23)

vajo írta:


> alvászavar
> k_b_r_l


 
koboról

f-lh-vh-t--k


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Március 23)

felhívhatlak
t_t_cs_r_p


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 23)

tetőcserép

m_z_l_


----------



## najanek (2010 Március 23)

mázoló

g_t_rh_r


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 23)

gitárhúr

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## gymarci (2010 Március 23)

mákosguba
f_rr_d_lm_r


----------



## anna7 (2010 Március 23)

gymarci írta:


> mákosguba
> f_rr_d_lm_r


 forradalmár
b_szj_gy


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 23)

buszjegy
b_rl_t_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 23)

bérletes

f_lt_tl_n_l


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 23)

feltétlenül
_gy_sk_d_nk


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 23)

ügyeskedünk
k_rm_nyl_p_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 23)

kormánylapát
g_t_k_s


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

gótikus

v_ll_nyp_szt_r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 23)

villanypásztor
f__t_lj__nk


----------



## zeditr (2010 Március 23)

fiataljaink

p_p_cs


----------



## Napraforgó26 (2010 Március 23)

pipacs vagy papucs
sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## nana00 (2010 Március 23)

születésnap
p_p_cs_ll_tk_


----------



## zeditr (2010 Március 23)

papucsállatka
sz_t_k_t_


----------



## raczvikóca (2010 Március 23)

szitakötő
z_z_m_r_


----------



## babuci0209 (2010 Március 23)

szitakötő
s_n_i_n_


----------



## nana00 (2010 Március 23)

repülőgép
L_v_gl_n_dr_g


----------



## Lucypapa (2010 Március 23)

lovaglónadrág

_nsz_m_n_t_r


----------



## babuci0209 (2010 Március 23)

lovaglónadrág
v_z_b_c_g_i


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 24)

babuci0209 írta:


> lovaglónadrág
> v_z_b_c_g_i


 vízibicigli

-l-tt-m-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 24)

alattomos
r_nd_rl_mp_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 24)

vajo írta:


> alattomos
> r_nd_rl_mp_


 
rendőrlámpa

v-s-t- -ll-m-s


----------



## Azelfafage (2010 Március 24)

kozakm írta:


> rendőrlámpa
> 
> v-s-t- -ll-m-s


 
vasúti állomás

f_t_szf_z_k_ (madár)


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 24)

fitiszfüzike
t_rp_ss_g


----------



## Ildi58 (2010 Március 24)

turpisság

k_p_ss_g


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 24)

képesség

t_tk_l_z_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 24)

titkolozás
v_g_d_l_m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 24)

vigadalom
m_ssz_zssz_l_n


----------



## stulika (2010 Március 24)

masszázsszalon
l-h-r-


----------



## wiccza (2010 Március 24)

lóhere
sz_r_ncs_


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 24)

szerencse
b_k_lncs_


----------



## wiccza (2010 Március 24)

békalencse
k_r_tty_l_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 24)

karattyolás vagy kuruttyolás
f_t_h_m_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 25)

futóhomok
sz_kl_sh_gys_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 25)

vajo írta:


> futóhomok
> sz_kl_sh_gys_g


 
szikláshegység

-lv-b-b-


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 25)

alvóbaba
k_tr_h_j_


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

Kotróhajó

m.d..l.j.tsz.


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 25)

médialejátszó
_t_mk_s_rl_t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 25)

atomkísérlet
m_l_cs_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 26)

malacság
k_z_m_t_k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 27)

kazamaták
v__szb_b_


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 27)

viaszbaba
_lb_tr_sz


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 27)

albatrosz

f-g--k-r-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Március 28)

lehet, hogy csak elírtad és a megfejtés: *fogyókúra*?
ha igen, akkor folytatom:

sz-rv-sg-mb-


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 28)

szarvasgomba
-js-g-r-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 28)

ujságirás
l_t_lt_s


----------



## Hajni11w (2010 Március 28)

letöltés
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Hein (2010 Március 28)

kirendelés
t_l_p_n


----------



## ildicike1022 (2010 Március 28)

tulipán
_l_f_nt


----------



## Norella (2010 Március 28)

elefánt
sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 28)

szilvapálinka
_lm_b_t_g


----------



## kipling (2010 Március 28)

elmebeteg
gy_m_lcsk_s_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 28)

gyümölcskosár
f_n_ttsz_k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 28)

vajo írta:


> gyümölcskosár
> f_n_ttsz_k


 
fonottszék?

_lk_tm_ny_ll_n_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 28)

alkotmányellenes
_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Március 28)

uborkasaláta

_r_ny_s_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 28)

aranyásó 

-r-nyb-ny-


----------



## aszala (2010 Március 28)

aranybánya

k_r_sztn_v


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 28)

keresztnév

n-vj-gyz-k


----------



## aszala (2010 Március 28)

névjegyzék
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 28)

karácsony /talán még/

h-sv-t


----------



## aszala (2010 Március 29)

húsvét
h_v_h_r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

havi hír 

k-l-nd-r


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

kalandor
_tt_r_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 29)

úttörő
p_rt_sf_lk_


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

portásfülke
k_t_m_r_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Március 29)

katamarán

l_bb_ncsl_v_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 29)

lebbencsleves
k_rb_cs_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Március 29)

korbácsütés

b_lh_p__c


----------



## meseb (2010 Március 29)

bolhapiac

sz_r_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Március 29)

szerelem

v_d_szb_mb_z_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 29)

szerelem

g_zs_g


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 29)

jbaj írta:


> szerelem
> 
> g_zs_g


 
gazság

v-l-s-g-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

kozeput írta:


> szerelem
> 
> v_d_szb_mb_z_


 
vadászbombázó
sz_v_lt_s


----------



## anita197 (2010 Március 29)

vajo írta:


> vadászbombázó
> sz_v_lt_s




szóváltás

v_rs_k_k


----------



## anita197 (2010 Március 29)

blue eyers írta:


> gazság
> 
> v-l-s-g-s




valóságos
k_nny_bb


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 29)

anita197 írta:


> valóságos
> k_nny_bb


 
könnyebb

v-d-szg-r-ny


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

vadászgörény 

v-dg-szt-ny-


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 29)

vadgesztenye

s_h_d_r


----------



## Beatrix72 (2010 Március 29)

anita197 írta:


> szóváltás
> 
> v_rs_k_k






versikék


----------



## Beatrix72 (2010 Március 29)

anita197 írta:


> valóságos
> k_nny_bb




könnyebb


----------



## Beatrix72 (2010 Március 29)

jbaj írta:


> vadgesztenye
> 
> s_h_d_r




siheder



p-szt-l-s


----------



## TylerDS (2010 Március 29)

pusztulás

s_k_r_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 29)

sikeres

k_pp_n


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

kappan
j_rc_


----------



## 1nagymama (2010 Március 29)

jérce

r_m_ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

remény
k_nt_kt_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

kontaktus

h-ngj-gy


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

hangjegy
_n_kk_r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

énekkar

k-rm-st-r


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

karmester
_lc_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

álca

-kv-r--m


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

akvárium
k_r_v_n


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

karaván

v-nk-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

vánkos
t_k_r_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

takaró
n-pr-f-rg-


----------



## Szívcsillag (2010 Március 29)

napraforgó

d-b-k-ck-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 29)

dobókocka 

k-ck-c-k-r


----------



## aszala (2010 Március 29)

kockacukor
m_nk_r_h_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 30)

aszala írta:


> kockacukor
> m_nk_r_h_


 
munkaruha

-jsz-k-- j-r-t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 30)

éjszakai járat 

k-l-ndt-r-


----------



## anita197 (2010 Március 30)

kalandtúra

m_lt_m_d_a


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 30)

anita197 írta:


> kalandtúra
> 
> m_lt_m_d_a


 
multimédia

sz-m-l-g-p


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 30)

számológép

k_v_l_ns


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 30)

jbaj írta:


> számológép
> 
> k_v_l_ns


 
kovalens

-r-t-b-l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Március 30)

aratóbál
g_t_rh_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 30)

gitárhur
m_t_d_r


----------



## aszala (2010 Március 30)

matador
_sz_p_


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Április 1)

aszala írta:


> matador
> _sz_p_


 
őszapó ?

k-v-scs-sz-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 1)

kávéscsésze

sz-r-ncs-f--


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 1)

szerencsefia

k_sk_csm_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 1)

kiskocsma 

n-gyfr-ccs


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 1)

nagyfröccs

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 1)

asztalterítő
sz_p_rn_gy_


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

szupernagyi 

kl-v--t-r-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 1)

klaviatúra
t_rt_ll_n_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

blue eyers írta:


> őszapó ?
> 
> k-v-scs-sz-




Bizony, bizony, arra gondoltam, ügyes vagy 


t_rt_ll_n_ 
Megfejtés: tortellini
sz_r_cs_nd__


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

szerecsendió

p-l-cs-nt-


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 1)

palacsinta
t_r_v_l


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

túróval

k-k--scs-g-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

kakaóscsiga
t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

túrógombóc

k-pv-s-l-f-nk


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

_kombináltfogó

miért lett belőle képviselőfánk?

sz_mm_tr_k_s
_


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

mert picivel előbb írtam

p-ps-jt


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

bocsi, szimmetrikus

p-ps-jt


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

papsajt

f_nyt_chn_k_


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

fénytechnika

t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

tengeralattjáró

t_rm_sz_tt_d_m_ny


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

természettudomány

p-r-psz-ch-l-g--


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

parapszichológia
_z_n_ss_g


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

azonosság

p-l-nk-z-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

pelenkázó

sz_z_l_ksz_m_t_s


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

százalékszámítás

t-k-r-kp-nzt-r


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

takarékpénztár

_pt_m_zm_s


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

optimizmus

kr--t-v-t-s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

kreativitás

sz_k_rt_l_m


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

szakértelem

t-v-r-ny-t-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

távirányító - megvan a 20ad

k_v_tk_z_t_s


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 1)

következetes

p-ld-m-t-t-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 1)

példamutató

_gy_n_tl_n


----------



## fheab (2010 Április 1)

repülögép 
c tr m


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 2)

repülögép? biztos? az _gy_n_tl_n -re?

mind1, a tied citrom

_pt_m_zm_s


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

egyenetlen

k-r-sztm-tsz-t


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

ja, bocsi,nem vettem észre, akkor sztorno...

optimizmus

k-r-sztm-tsz-t


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 2)

keresztmetszet

_nc_kl_p_d__


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

enciklopédia

t-k-rcs-l-s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 2)

tekercselés 

j_ _jsz_k_t (2 szó )


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

jó éjszakát

k-sz- v-sz-nt


----------



## Merah (2010 Április 2)

köszi viszont

h-lnap sz-p id- l-sz


----------



## timka66 (2010 Április 2)

holnap szép idő lesz.

h_sv_t_ _nn_p_k


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

húsvéti ünnepek

p-r-st-j-s


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

repülőgép

k_l_p_l


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

Mitől repülőgép a pirostojás???

kalapál

p-p-r-szt-k-rcs


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 2)

papirusztekercs
_t_mm_g h_s_d_s


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

atommaghasadás

k-l-k-ty-


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 2)

kelekótya

cs_b_t_ny_


----------



## ati67 (2010 Április 2)

csibetanya
sz_f_l_d_é


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 3)

szafaládé ?

sz-v-z-t


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 3)

szavazat

p_l_t_p_ncs_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 3)

palotapincsi

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## lorincza77 (2010 Április 3)

tartalomjegyzék

l_k_h_ly


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Április 3)

lakóhely
n_pt_rr_f_rm


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 3)

naptárreform

_gy_nj_g_s_g


----------



## loede (2010 Április 4)

egyenjogúság

_rd_ng_ss_g


----------



## jucikah18 (2010 Április 4)

ördöngősség

m_csk_b_j_sz


----------



## Udvardy21 (2010 Április 4)

macskabajusz
p_l_t_p_ncs_


----------



## jucikah18 (2010 Április 4)

palotapincsi

l_b_m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## Udvardy21 (2010 Április 4)

libamájpástétom
cs_k_m_j_l_j


----------



## jucikah18 (2010 Április 4)

csukamájolaj

m_n_k_rty_


----------



## Udvardy21 (2010 Április 4)

minikártya ?
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## jucikah18 (2010 Április 4)

menükártya  libamáj, csukamáj, ...

karácsonyfa


----------



## Udvardy21 (2010 Április 4)

sz_b_f_st_


----------



## bojcsika (2010 Április 4)

szobafestő
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## Mariannka23 (2010 Április 4)

csemegekukorica


----------



## Mariannka23 (2010 Április 4)

repülőgép
t_z_l_ó


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 4)

tűzoltó

d-lsz-v-g


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

repülőgép

f_t_sz_ny_g


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

dalszöveg

v_z_l_bd_


----------



## CanadianAlien (2010 Április 4)

vízilabda
k_pr_g_ny


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

képregény

t_b_r_zs_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 4)

tubarózsa

h_sv_t_
n_psz_k_s_k


----------



## fanyar (2010 Április 4)

Wulfi írta:


> tubarózsa
> 
> h_sv_t_
> n_psz_k_s_k


húsvéti népszokások
L-gy-p-p-r


----------



## Schatzci (2010 Április 4)

légypapír
b-z-lm-tl-n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 4)

bizalmatlan
t_rh_sg_nd_z_


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

terhesgondozó

s_m_k_l_s


----------



## Erzsicica (2010 Április 4)

sumákolás
_b_dt_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 4)

ebadta
sz_r_cs_n


----------



## CanadianAlien (2010 Április 5)

szerecsen
t_r_lk_z_


----------



## Mesianyu84 (2010 Április 5)

törülköző
g_l_g_ny_


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Április 5)

galagonya

h-ll-ml-v-s


----------



## eprecske38 (2010 Április 5)

hullámlovas
l-cs-l-s


----------



## loede (2010 Április 5)

locsolás

_s_rd_


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

őserdő


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

k_r_k_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

kirakós 

z-n-b-h-c


----------



## Vikoca78 (2010 Április 5)

zenebohóc
sz-r-t-t


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 5)

szeretet

l_cs_lk_d_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

locsolkodás 

b-r-ny


----------



## iska (2010 Április 5)

bárány
k_ck_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 5)

kocka
_lv_tv_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

elvetve 

b-rk-rcs-ly-


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Április 5)

borkorcsolya
h-m-st-j-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

hímes tojás 

gy-m-lcsk-cs-ny-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 5)

gyümölcskocsonya
s-r-l-t-t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

söralátét  /szép napot/

s-l-t--nt-t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

salátaöntet /örülök!/

c_tr_msz_rp


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

Ciromszörp 

g-ly-h-r


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 5)

gólyahír

cs_k_ny_sz_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

csokinyuszi

t-jsz-nh-b


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

tejszínhab

b_ls_ _p_t_sz


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

belsőépitész

l_k_sk_lt_r_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

lakáskultúra

_p_r_ _n_k_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

operaénekes 

sl_g-rl_st_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

slágerlista

h_rg_szf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

horgászfelszerelés /ez igen !!/

p_st_g_l_mb


----------



## Andresen (2010 Április 5)

postagalamb

t_l_t_l_l_t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

telitalálat /jó lenne/

t_l_h_ld


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

telihold

d_ll_rm_ll_ _m_s


----------



## Andresen (2010 Április 5)

dollármilliomos

_lk_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_t_tt_t_k (bocs ha kicsit nehéz, de innen szép nyerni)


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

elkelkáposztástalanítottátok

ny_r_m_ny


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

nyeremény

k_ljf_lj_ncs_


----------



## loede (2010 Április 5)

keljfeljancsi

t_nd_r_rsz_g


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

tündérország 

b-sz-rk-ny


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 5)

boszorkány

sz_k_csk_nyv


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 5)

szakácskönyv 

v_kl_rm_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 5)

vakláma
r_l_x_l


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 5)

kengurucska írta:


> szakácskönyv
> 
> v_kl_rm_


 
vaklárma
b_m_tsz_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 5)

jóvanna elszúrtam 

bemetszés
t_k_l_t_s


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 5)

tökéletes

r_k_b_r


----------



## gara1 (2010 Április 5)

rókabőr
_m_lg_m


----------



## arboretia (2010 Április 5)

amalgám

k-m-nc-p-dk-


----------



## Ica63 (2010 Április 5)

kemencepadka


f_l_m_l_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 6)

felemelő

h_tv_t_


----------



## reveteg (2010 Április 6)

aszala írta:


> felemelő
> 
> h_tv_t_


hátvető
l-d-r-zs


----------



## Ibuska (2010 Április 6)

lódarázs
v-t-rl-sh-j-


----------



## CanadianAlien (2010 Április 6)

vitorláshajó
t_ng_r_szgy_l_g_s


----------



## hadur (2010 Április 6)

tengerészgyalgos
m_gy_r_v_j


----------



## CanadianAlien (2010 Április 6)

mogyoróvaj
k_t_np_nc_l


----------



## hadur (2010 Április 6)

kitinpáncél
h_rs_n_sz_


----------



## fattilla (2010 Április 6)

kitinpáncél
v_rs_ny__t_


----------



## CanadianAlien (2010 Április 6)

versenyautó
v_sz_ntl_t_sr_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 6)

viszontlátásra

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Andresen (2010 Április 6)

palacsinta
sz_r_t_m


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 6)

szeretem

f_st_ltk_lb_sz


----------



## gymarci (2010 Április 6)

füstölt kolbász
l-b-m-j


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 6)

libamáj

b_rs_lm_s_jt


----------



## fattilla (2010 Április 6)

birsalmasajt
v_j_sk_ny_r


----------



## longi1 (2010 Április 6)

vajaskenyér
b_b_sk_nd_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 6)

baboskendő
r_t_st_szt_


----------



## Mmagdo (2010 Április 6)

retesteszta
d- t- ly- p- lm-


----------



## Apes (2010 Április 6)

datolyapálma

r-zsf-lf-jt


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 6)

rizsfelfújt

cs-r-pk-lyh-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 6)

cserépkályha /szia/

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 6)

születésnap

t_v_sz


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 6)

tavasz

cs_r_szny_p_l_nk_


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 6)

cseresznyepálinka

_d_b_v_ll_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 6)

adóbevallás 

p-r-f-n-m-n


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 6)

parafenomén

b_rs_nyn_dr_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Április 6)

bársonynadrág

tr_mb_z_s


----------



## fziza (2010 Április 6)

trombózis
sz_n_n_th_


----------



## Vicky7 (2010 Április 6)

szénanátha

sz_ v_ t_ n_ d r_ g


----------



## fziza (2010 Április 6)

szövetnadrág
b_r_ckl_kv_r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 6)

baracklekvár 

b_b_p_sk-t-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 6)

babapiskóta

l_kkc_p_


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 7)

lakkcipő

c_g_r_tt_t_rc_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 7)

cigarettatárca

_g_szs_gt_l_n


----------



## loede (2010 Április 7)

igazságtalan - azt hiszem. Van benne egy fölösleges "S" betű!

_ngy_lk_ss_g


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 7)

öngyilkosság

f_lt_rt_zt_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 7)

feltartóztathatatlan
b__z_n_s_t


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 7)

beazonosít
k_cs_p_ng_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 7)

kicsapongó
k_cs_t_nc


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 7)

kacsatánc
z_n_k_r__r_k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 7)

zenekari árok
k_lt_f_j_d_l_m


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 7)

költőfejedelem
sz_g_r_s_g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 7)

szigorúság
t_l_l_mf_


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 7)

tilalomfa
k_ny_r_s__t_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 7)

kenyeresautó
_r_nys_jt_s_s


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Április 7)

aranysújtásos
-z-stgy-r-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 7)

ezüstgyűrű 

v_rg_b_t_


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 7)

vargabetű

b_v_z_t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 7)

bevezetés

_rck_pcs_rn_k


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 7)

arcképcsarnok

f-nyk_p-lb_m


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 7)

fényképalbum

m_l_cl_p_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 7)

malaclopó

cs_l_dl_t_g_t_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 7)

családlátogatás

k-r-kp-r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 7)

malaclopó
családlátogatás
kerékpár

m-gf_jt_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 7)

megfejtés

-d-z-v-r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 7)

időzavar /volt/

k_nd_r_z_tt


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 7)

kandírozott

k_sm_sk_


----------



## Kiss M. (2010 Április 7)

kismiska

v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## VicRed (2010 Április 8)

vezérlőpult

k_rf_r_sz


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 8)

körfűrész

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 8)

számológép
k_lb_szt_lt_


----------



## Andresen (2010 Április 8)

kolbásztöltő
_g_r_sz_k


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 8)

egerészik

l_p_t_k


----------



## 3Dx (2010 Április 8)

lopótök

_r_ny_s


----------



## Sziszka1 (2010 Április 8)

aranyos

h_j_p_dl_


----------



## 3Dx (2010 Április 8)

hajópadló

_k_d_m_k_s


----------



## Sziszka1 (2010 Április 8)

akadémikus

m_t_m_rf_z_s


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 8)

metamorfózis
_k_d_m_ _


----------



## kianika (2010 Április 8)

akadémia
v-l-sz-n-s-gsz-m-t-s


----------



## styen (2010 Április 8)

valószínűségszámítás
g_rb_b_t


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 8)

görbebot
sz_v_csp_rn_


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 8)

szivacspárna

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_t_k_rt


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 8)

Futótűz írta:


> szivacspárna
> 
> m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_t_k_rt


megszentségteleníthetetlenségetekért 
k_ty_g_m_


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 8)

kutyagumi

k_sg_mb_c


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 8)

kisgömböc
m_s_d_l_t_n


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 8)

mesedélután

m_ty_s k_r_ly


----------



## Maaraa (2010 Április 8)

repülőgép
s_r_mp_


----------



## orsinka (2010 Április 8)

sorompó
cs_r_szny_f_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 8)

cseresznyefa

k_t_k_l_ (biológiai fogalom)


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 8)

kutikula ?

k_ty_g_m_


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 8)

kutyagumi

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 8)

szerepcsere

m-g-n-gy


----------



## sartorius (2010 Április 8)

magánügy

p-t-sz-n


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

patiszon
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 8)

levelibéka

k_z_gr_n_td_b_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 8)

kézigránátdobás

m-j-mk-ny-rf-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 8)

majomkenyérfa

b_rb_lym_st_r


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 8)

0.618 írta:


> majomkenyérfa
> 
> b_rb_lym_st_r



borbélymester

zs-b-nc-kl-p-d--


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 8)

zsebenciklopédia

h_rl_pt_rj_szt_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 8)

hírlapterjesztő

b-sz-lg-t-s


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 8)

beszélgetés

k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 8)

kakukktojás

k-nyh-m-l-c


----------



## Korgoth (2010 Április 8)

konyhamalac

r_zsd_f_rk_


----------



## vuncho (2010 Április 8)

rozsdafarkú

_szm__r_ml_t


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 9)

eszmeáramlat

_tb__g_z_t_s


----------



## vuncho (2010 Április 9)

útbaigazítás
tr_b_d_rk_lt_sz_t


----------



## Korgoth (2010 Április 9)

trubadúrköltészet

b_nc_p_l_sk_


----------



## vuncho (2010 Április 9)

bencepoloska


_l_r_s_t_b_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 9)

elárusítóbódé

sz_v_rzs_b


----------



## Korgoth (2010 Április 9)

szivarzseb

h_rd_z_r_k_t_


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 9)

Korgoth írta:


> szivarzseb
> 
> h_rd_z_r_k_t_



hordozórakéta


t-l-jt-rn-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 9)

talajtorna

_l_jb_ny_sz_t


----------



## annamuh (2010 Április 9)

olajbányászat
sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## vuncho (2010 Április 9)

olajbányászat

f_t_c_n_z_s


----------



## vuncho (2010 Április 9)

szemfényvesztés

f_t_c_n_z_s


----------



## loede (2010 Április 11)

vuncho írta:


> szemfényvesztés
> 
> f_t_c_n_z_s



O.K. vuncho!
Szabad a gazda!

Addig is itt egy könnyebb:

_sl_ny


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

őslény

sz-r-l-m


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

szerelem


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

szerelem
f_t_sz_nt_z_s (növényi átalakítás egy módja)


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 11)

fotoszintézis

r_m_t_r_k


----------



## loede (2010 Április 11)

remeterák

l_z_d


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 11)

lázad
p_tty_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

pöttyös

k-l-pk-r-


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 11)

kalapkúra


h_sv_t_t_j_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

húsvéti tojás 

sz-rv-sb-k-


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 11)

szarvasbika

v_d_szp_sk_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

vadászpuska

ny-lh-s


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 11)

nyúlhús

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

őzlábgomba

v-dd-szn-


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

vaddisznó
b_l_mb_k_a


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 11)

bölömbika
sz_rv_sg_mb_


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 11)

vajo írta:


> bölömbika
> sz_rv_sg_mb_



szarvasgomba

h-t-sr--kc--


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 11)

hatásreakció
f_rf_ng_ss_g


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

furfangosság 

m-gn-s-ss-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

mágnesesség

l-t-h-t-r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

látóhatár

sz-m-v-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

szemüveg

t-nt-t-rt-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

tintatartó 

m-d-rt-ll


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

madártoll

-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

asztalterítő

kr-d-nc


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

kredenc

h-t-zs-k


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

hátizsák

k-t-n-r-h-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

katonaruha
m_z_g_p_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

mozigépész

k-rty-v-r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

kártyavár

-l-m-rsz-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

álomország

t-ng-rp-rt


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

tengerpart

p_rt_sf_lk_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

portásfülke

c-r-z-h-gy-z-


----------



## te3660ti (2010 Április 11)

ceruzahegyező
kr-mpl-h-m-z-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

krumplihámozó
k_s_d__


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

kesudió 
sz-r-ncs-m-l-c


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

szerencsemalac
l_mp__rny_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

szerencsemalac

sz-r-p-szt-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

lámpaernyő

f-lh-k-r-c-l-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

felhőkarcoló
h_ngf_lsz_tt


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

hangfalszett
t-k-r-t-g-p


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

takarítógép

k-ty-sz-r-t-


----------



## te3660ti (2010 Április 11)

kutyaszorító
r-d--t-rcs-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

radiátorcső
sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

szobabicikli

s-jt-sz-b-ds-g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 11)

sajtószabadság
t_lt_l_ksz_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

töltelékszó

t-kgy-l-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

tökgyalu 
k-l-pt-rt-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

kalaptartó

-gyn-m-t-rt-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

ágyneműtartó 
fr-nc---gy


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

franciaágy

h-j-t-r-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

hajótörés
l-bg-mb-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

lábgomba

c-p-kr-m


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

cipőkrém

f-k-n-l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

fakanál

t-rt-l-p-t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

tortalapát
sz-v-z-c-d-l-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

szavazócédula

p-rtp-l-t-k-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

pártpolitika /fujj.../

k-t-sztr-f-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

katasztrófa

sz-p-r-d-l-m


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

szépirodalom /szép/

sz-pp-n-p-r-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

szappanopera

v-gj-t-k


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 11)

vígjáték

g-l-sk-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 11)

galuska

p-c-lp-rk-lt


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 11)

pacalpörkölt
sz_v_z_ _r n_


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 12)

szavazóurna
k_t_k_mb_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 12)

katakomba

p-l-st


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 12)

palást?

s_ó_a


----------



## kibola (2010 Április 12)

stóla
p__ck_t_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Április 12)

piackutató

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 12)

zsemlemorza
zs-bk-nd-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Április 12)

zsebkendő

sz_lm_n_ll_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 12)

Armageddon

l_ncr__kc__


----------



## muki87 (2010 Április 12)

repülőgép
d_n_v_r


----------



## Apes (2010 Április 12)

denevér

--z-s


----------



## rozalie2 (2010 Április 12)

ízes
m_sk_tl_


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 12)

rozalie2 írta:


> ízes
> m_sk_tl_



muskátli


----------



## marcipans (2010 Április 12)

vízisí

t-k-rt-j-s


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 12)

tükörtojás
_b_l_


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 12)

vajo írta:


> tükörtojás
> _b_l_



ebola

p-tym-ll-t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 12)

faragószék

s_ly_mp_p_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

selyempapír

m-j-mk-ny-r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 12)

majomkenyér

k_szp_nzf_rg_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

készpénzforgalom

-jt-f-lf-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 12)

ajtófélfa

h_rg_szf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 12)

horgászfelszerelés
_k_cm_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

akácméz

h-p-h-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 12)

hópihe
s_lth_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

sülthús

k-rf--lr-zs-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 12)

karfiolrózsa
_r_k_s_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

örökösödés

-jj-sz-l-t-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 12)

újjászületés
m_l_cl_p_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

malaclopó

-tk-p-r-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 12)

mókuskerék
_tm_ll__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

ötmillió

n-h-zs-g


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 12)

nehézség
sz_t__c__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 12)

szituáció

b-zs-l-k-m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 13)

bazsalikom
sz_p_rn_v_


----------



## pszabina (2010 Április 13)

szupernova

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t_s_t_k_rtkiss


----------



## konstantina (2010 Április 13)

megszentségtelenítésetekért

r_p_l_


----------



## Katuska159 (2010 Április 13)

répalé

_t_t_z_


----------



## radmi13 (2010 Április 13)

_t_t_z_
átutazó


k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kissera (2010 Április 13)

repülőgép
a_m_f_


----------



## moncsyka23 (2010 Április 13)

repülőgép

s_sk_b_r_


----------



## moncsyka23 (2010 Április 13)

az előttelévőm 
almafa


----------



## Havaska... (2010 Április 13)

padlizsán
k_st_ly


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 13)

0.618 írta:


> faragószék
> 
> s_ly_mp_p_r



pitymallat


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 13)

Havaska... írta:


> padlizsán
> k_st_ly



kastély

sz-kl-k-rt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 13)

sziklakert

k-rt-t-rp-


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 13)

kertitörpe
h_mv_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 13)

hamvas

k-r-kp-r


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 13)

kerékpár
m_l_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 13)

maláta

t-jb-gr-z


----------



## Ether (2010 Április 13)

tejbegríz

b-ll-nty-z-t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 13)

billentyűzet

b-r-zd-b-ll-g-t-


----------



## baskiteva (2010 Április 13)

barázdabillegető
f-st-f-csk-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 13)

füstifecske

k-csk-b-k-


----------



## baskiteva (2010 Április 13)

kecskebéka

-sv-nygy-jt-m-ny


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 13)

ásványgyüjtemény
sp_n_tf_z_l_k


----------



## radmi13 (2010 Április 14)

stemari írta:


> ásványgyüjtemény
> sp_n_tf_z_l_k


spenótföyelék

n__r_t_b_r


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 14)

nyáritábor

f_l_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 14)

feledhetetlen

_ml_k_z_t_s


----------



## Minerva 80 (2010 Április 14)

emlékezetes

b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## loede (2010 Április 14)

barátságos

_gy_ttm_k_d_


----------



## malajos (2010 Április 14)

együttműködő
_rd_sz


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 14)

malajos írta:


> együttműködő
> _rd_sz


 
erdész
v_d_sz_lm_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 14)

vadászélmény

k-k-r-c-k-s-


----------



## rafaelark11 (2010 Április 14)

kukoricakása


b_s_ny_p_st_b_cs_


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 14)

besenyőpistabácsi 

sp_rt_r_d_m_ny


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 15)

sporteredmény
v_l_g_gy_t_m


----------



## cathy.1 (2010 Április 15)

világegyetem
n_v_l_tl_n


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 15)

neveletlen
v_r_tl_n


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 15)

veretlen

h_z_ _ssz_ny


----------



## Kryx76 (2010 Április 15)

háziasszony
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 15)

kelkáposzta

l_ncs_l_v_s


----------



## amdi (2010 Április 15)

lencsleves

_sk_l_


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 15)

iskola
t_m_gk_zl_k_d_s


----------



## csillagpor20 (2010 Április 15)

tömegközlekedés
m_n_k_rk_szl_t


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 15)

manikürkészlet
k_r_ml_kk


----------



## loede (2010 Április 15)

körömlakk

_lk_lm_z


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 15)

alkalmaz?

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 15)

szabadság

_rv_ssz_k_rt_


----------



## hajni11 (2010 Április 15)

orvosszakértő 
m_j_mp_r_d_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 15)

majomparádé
_gy_m_nt


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 15)

agyament

p_nzg_zd_lk_d_s


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Április 15)

0.618 írta:


> agyament
> 
> p_nzg_zd_lk_d_s


pénzgazdálkodás

zs-d-sz-l-nn-


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Április 15)

zsidószalonna

g_nd_l_tt_rs_t_s


----------



## Barna medve (2010 Április 15)

gondolattársítás
-k-r-tgy-ng-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 15)

akaratgyenge
-sztr-f-z-k-s


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 16)

asztrofizikus
k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 16)

katasztrófa

k_rt_rs


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 16)

kartárs ,kortárs
l_b_r_nt_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Április 16)

labirintus

b_ly_ng_s


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

bolyongás

r_h_sz_r_t_


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 16)

ruhaszárító

t_k_rv_ny_s


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

tekervényes

g_ly_sl_v_s


----------



## loede (2010 Április 16)

gulyásleves

t_ng_r_szgy_l_g_s


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 16)

tengerészgyalogos
v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 16)

vulkánkitörés

sz_b_szr_m_k


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 16)

vulkánkitörés


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 16)

szabászremek


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 16)

repülőgép


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 16)

repülőgép

v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## Netwalker (2010 Április 16)

vulkánkitörés
k_r_s_ny_gk_b_cs_t_s


----------



## baskiteva (2010 Április 16)

károsanyagkibocsátás

v-t-rl-z-r-p-l-s


----------



## szoszkepanka (2010 Április 16)

vitorlázórepülés
f-r-m-sz-s


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 16)

fáramászás
s-rk-nyh-j-


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 17)

sárkányhajó
l_gk_zl_k_d_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 17)

légiközlekedés ?
_t_mt_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 17)

vajo írta:


> légiközlekedés ?
> _t_mt_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


atomtengeralattjáró


----------



## eszter518 (2010 Április 17)

zsírosbödön
k_pcs_l_t


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 17)

kapcsolat
p_r_n_rm_l_s


----------



## eszter518 (2010 Április 17)

paranormális
pr_gr_mv_rz__k


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 17)

programverziók
v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## eszter518 (2010 Április 17)

vezérlőpult
v_zv_z_t_k


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 17)

vízvezeték

d_c_m_l_s


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 17)

decimális
d_r_ksz_g


----------



## eszter518 (2010 Április 17)

derékszög
h_r_msz_g


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 17)

háromszög

f_kt_r__l_s


----------



## eszter518 (2010 Április 17)

faktoriális
f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## tjerika (2010 Április 17)

fényképezőgép
sz_r_l_m


----------



## nkpier (2010 Április 17)

szerelem
k.p.ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 17)

köpeny
h_v_t_v_bb


----------



## petty518 (2010 Április 17)

hovatovább
h_zz_f_rh_t_s_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 17)

hozzáférhetőség
m_t_h_r_


----------



## Isabo (2010 Április 17)

matahari

k_p_ny_g


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

köpönyeg 

f_t_sz_nt_z_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 17)

fotoszintézis
_l_m


----------



## szoszkepanka (2010 Április 17)

álom, vagy alom
--o-o-á-é


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 18)

csokoládé 
kr_mpl_c_k_r


----------



## petty518 (2010 Április 18)

krumplicukor
m_gm_ndh_t_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 18)

megmondható
t_t_k


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 18)

titok

b_d_n


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 18)

bödön
l_b_c_mb


----------



## loede (2010 Április 18)

libacomb

_rd_j_r_


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

_rd_j_r_
erdőjáró
mást jelent, de szebb 
_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## edlizsozsó (2010 Április 18)

erdőkerülő
_é_e_,_,é_,_e_,_,e_,_,_ő


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 18)

*Mindig olvasd el a játékszabályt.*



edlizsozsó írta:


> erdőkerülő
> _é_e_,_,é_,_e_,_,e_,_,_ő


 
*Sziasztok !:..:
Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!:razz:*
*Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
*Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve:wink*
*J_ j_t_k_t k_v_n_k m_nd_nk_n_k!:mrgreen:*


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 18)

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 18)

kéményseprő
f_stk_r_k_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 18)

füstkarika 
k-r-k-gy-r-


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 18)

karikagyűrű
-p-k-l-psz-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 18)

apokalipszis 

cs-r-b-g-r


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 18)

cserebogár

C-l-g-l-


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 18)

Caligula
_l_g_t_r


----------



## kilogramm (2010 Április 19)

aligátor
m_s_p_r


----------



## monne (2010 Április 19)

mosópor
_j_nl_t


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 19)

ajánlat
k_zd_m_ny_z_s


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Április 19)

kezdeményezés

g_mk_p_cs


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 19)

gemkapocs

kr_st_lyp_h_r


----------



## vizov (2010 Április 19)

kristálypohár

_ny_k n_pj_


----------



## anyabanya55 (2010 Április 19)

Anyáknapja


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 19)

anyabanya helyett egy feladvány

j_gcs_k_ny


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 19)

Jégcsákány

_d_j_r_s


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 19)

jégcsákány

p_r_d_nt_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 19)

paradontózis

p-r-d-cs-mm-d-r


----------



## quiraud (2010 Április 19)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> ...


----------



## quiraud (2010 Április 19)

*válasz*



szuperhaver írta:


> lemezlovas
> _nn_p_ly_s




ünnepélyes

sz_k_v_t_tt


----------



## quiraud (2010 Április 19)

jucikah18 írta:


> ördöngősség
> 
> m_csk_b_j_sz



macskabajusz

p_ll_ng_r

kiss


----------



## mara2009 (2010 Április 19)

szakavatott
m-z-sk-s-r


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 19)

totosandi írta:


> Jégcsákány
> 
> _d_j_r_s


ez kimaradt a sorból

időjárás
paradicsommadár
pellengér
mózeskosár

t_lt_t_ll


----------



## gbiro72 (2010 Április 19)

töltőtoll
_l_p_tv_ny_ b_l


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 19)

alapítványából (vagy alapítványaiból)

sz_rt_sz_


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 20)

szőrtüsző
m_kr_szk_p


----------



## Maksi (2010 Április 20)

mikroszkóp
sz_nm_v_s__ő


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 20)

színművésznő

_n_rg_ _ _t_l


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 20)

vulkánkitörés

l_ndk_r_k_s


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Április 20)

Verdict írta:


> színművésznő
> 
> _n_rg_ _ _t_l



energiaital

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

szókirakó

p_l_cs_n_a


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 20)

palacsinta
r_m_t_r_k


----------



## loede (2010 Április 20)

remeterák

b_v_l_t


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 20)

bűvölet

k_pr_z_t_s


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

káprázatos
t_nd_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 20)

tender
p_ly_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 20)

pályázat

k-r-t-r--m


----------



## lith (2010 Április 20)

kritérium
h-l-lt-nc


----------



## kmedina (2010 Április 21)

haláltánc
sz-fr-zs-tt


----------



## AAndi115 (2010 Április 21)

szüfrazsett
f-j-z-t


----------



## loede (2010 Április 21)

fejezet

_g_zg_t_n_


----------



## Apes (2010 Április 21)

igazgatónő
-sz-r-zs-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 21)

őszirózsa

sz_t_k_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 21)

szitakötő

l-bd-r-zs-


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 21)

labdarózsa
m_t_h_r_


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 22)

Matahari ?
m_h_r_dzs_


----------



## eszti75 (2010 Április 22)

maharadzsa

_l_sz_rsz_g


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 22)

Olaszország
j_gv_r_m


----------



## eszti75 (2010 Április 22)

jégverem

p_l_t_k_ksz


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 22)

szókirakó
szekereké

l_ndk_r_k_s


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 22)

eszti75 írta:


> jégverem
> 
> p_l_t_k_ksz


 
[valami miatt folyton "elcsúszik" a válaszom. Bocs!]

pilótakeksz

h_n_l__ny


----------



## loede (2010 Április 22)

eszti75 írta:


> jégverem
> 
> p_l_t_k_ksz




pilótakeksz


----------



## firefb (2010 Április 23)

totszegi írta:


> szókirakó
> szekereké
> 
> l_ndk_r_k_s


 
lendkerekes
_kv_r__m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 23)

firefb írta:


> lendkerekes
> _kv_r__m


 
akvárium

g_r_gt_z


----------



## loede (2010 Április 23)

görögtűz

k_m_r_f_lv_t_l


----------



## Andam (2010 Április 23)

kamerafelvétel

_lm_sp_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 23)

almáspite

_ny_nc_kn_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 23)

inyenceknek
n_gy_nf_n_m


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 23)

nagyonfinom
t-k-sr-t-s


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Április 23)

t_ökö_sr_é_t_e_s
k_r_m_gy


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 24)

vérerek

_bj_kt_v


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 24)

objektív

-szr-v-t-l-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 24)

észrevételek
t_rt_b_v_n_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 24)

tortabevonó
h_m_sg_ly_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 24)

hamisgulyás

t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## loede (2010 Április 24)

tejszínhab

_nt_ll_g_nc_a


----------



## julcsi1988 (2010 Április 24)

intelligencia
_d_zt


----------



## julcsi1988 (2010 Április 24)

bocsi....
szóval
_d_z_t


----------



## Zoi86 (2010 Április 24)

idézet
f_lmkr_t_k_


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 24)

filmkritika
p_ks_m_t_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 24)

paksaméta
-r-ny-r


----------



## nitti83 (2010 Április 24)

irányár
r_p_g_s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 24)

ropogós 
-r-ny-r


----------



## m.jozsika (2010 Április 24)

aranyóra
t-l-l-t-m


----------



## nitti83 (2010 Április 24)

találatom
k_f_st_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 24)

kifestő
-r-ny-r


----------



## nitti83 (2010 Április 24)

aranyér

f_ll_l_g_z


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 24)

fellélegez 

-r-nysz-b-ly


----------



## acmAgi22 (2010 Április 24)

aranyszabály

b-l-nds-g


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 24)

bolondság
s-l-c


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 25)

síléc
f_ns_k


----------



## loede (2010 Április 25)

fennsík (ez majdnem jó, csak eggyel több "N" betű van benne)

_nn_v_c_ó


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 25)

igen ,1*n *lemaradt ,bocsi ..
innováció 
v_st_ps


----------



## janesz66 (2010 Április 25)

..vastaps..
v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## Hamisciprus (2010 Április 25)

vulkánkitörés
c_ntr_f_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 25)

centrifuga 

f-ly-m-t-s-n


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

repülőgép
h_rm-t


----------



## Bonnie33 (2010 Április 25)

folyamatosan
k_nd_rk_s_ly_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

kondorkeselyű

tr-c-kl-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

tricikli
g-m-cs-n-k


----------



## pixigabi (2010 Április 25)

tricikli
h-rg-szb-t


----------



## AnBa (2010 Április 25)

kondorkeselyű
pr_m_d_nn_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

gumicsónak

b-r-tf-l-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

horgászbot
primadonna

l-v-st-szt-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

levestészta 

f-g-rv-s


----------



## AnBa (2010 Április 25)

fogorvos

z_ng_r_m_v_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

zongoraművész

h-l-k-cs-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

hálókocsi


v-r-gcs-r-p


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

virágcserép

h-g-ly-z-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

hógolyózás

sz-mh-b-r-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

számháború

cs-t-rl-nc


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

csatárlánc
cs-ntr-tk-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

csontritkulás

m-k-l-scs-m-g


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

mikuláscsomag

-l-m-rsz-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

álomország

t-ng-rp-rt


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

tengerpart

p-lm-f-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

pálmafa

h-m-kf-v-ny


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 25)

homokföveny 

k-kt-l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

koktél

sz-v-sz-l


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 25)

szivószál
n_r_ncs_t_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 25)

narancsital

c-tr-ml-


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

citromlé
j_gk_ck_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 25)

jégkocka
_lm_l_v_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 25)

almaleves

j_gk_ck_


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Április 25)

jégkocka

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 25)

szappanbuborék
gy_mb_rr_l


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 25)

gyömbérrel
t_rh_ss_g


----------



## wiccza (2010 Április 25)

terhesség


_g_szs_g_dr_!


----------



## Madilko (2010 Április 25)

egészségedre

l_v_lt_t_k


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 26)

levéltitok
v_ _szp_cs_t


----------



## lizuzu (2010 Április 26)

viaszpecsét
v_rt__z


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 26)

virtuóz

k_t_kl_zm_


----------



## Madilko (2010 Április 26)

kataklizma

v_l_g_sz_ld


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 26)

világoszöld

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## loede (2010 Április 26)

temperamentum

_sz_v_sz_tt


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 26)

eszeveszett
sz_ll_lb_l_lt


----------



## totosandi (2010 Április 26)

széllelbélelt

_r_ny_ssz_ny


----------



## hugica0105 (2010 Április 26)

aranyasszony?

_r_nt_k_p_rny_


----------



## nitti83 (2010 Április 26)

érintőképernyő

m_zs_r_tt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

mazsorett

s-kkf-g-r-


----------



## nitti83 (2010 Április 26)

sakkfigura

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

macskanyelv

r-p-t-rt-


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 26)

répatorta
_j_kr_zs


----------



## atkamule (2010 Április 26)

sakkfigura
l_k_m_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

ajakrúzs

sz-mp-ll-sp-r-l


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 26)

szempillaspirál

sz-m-lcs


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

szemölcs

p-zs-m-n-dr-g


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 26)

pizsamanadrág

h-l--ng


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

hálóing

d-nn-h-z-t


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 26)

dunnahuzat 

l-p-d--kr-b-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

lepedőakrobata

v-rt--z


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 26)

lepedőakrobata
m-gr-nd-l-s


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Április 26)

megrendelés

sz-b-ds-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 26)

szabadság

sz-r-l-m


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 26)

szabadság (örülök, hogy látlak )

m-k-d-m---l-j


----------



## piciancsa (2010 Április 27)

makadámiaolaj

f-jf-j-scs-ll-p-t-


----------



## Drej (2010 Április 27)

fejfájáscsillapító

t-k-r


----------



## olala91 (2010 Április 27)

tükör

_lm_l_v_s


----------



## Drej (2010 Április 27)

almaleves

_l_m_á_p_


----------



## Lilian85 (2010 Április 27)

elemlámpa

t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Április 27)

túrabakancs

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## Lilian85 (2010 Április 27)

természetvédelem

k_rny_z_tb_r_t


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Április 27)

környezetbarát

t_rm_sz_tf_l_tt_


----------



## olala91 (2010 Április 27)

természetfeletti

-d--t (s-p-rn-t-r-l)


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 27)

odaát (supernatural)

sz_t_ksz_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 27)

szitokszó

h-rh-tt-r


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 27)

hírháttér

g_r_b_nc__s


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 28)

garabonciás
sz_ll_m_d_z_s


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 28)

stemari írta:


> garabonciás
> sz_ll_m_d_z_s


 
szellemidézés

k_t_ngk_r_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 28)

katángkóró
l_b_r_l_s


----------



## zsugabubi (2010 Április 28)

liberális
c_n_g_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 28)

cinege
r_zsd_sf_rk_


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Április 28)

rozsdásfarkú

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## stemari (2010 Április 29)

csillagvizsgáló
n_p_n_rg_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 29)

napenergia

h_rm_tcs_pp


----------



## nammado (2010 Április 29)

harmatcsepp
sz_r_t_t


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 29)

szeretet
p_ll_ng_


----------



## nammado (2010 Április 29)

pillangó
t_llp_h_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 29)

tollpihe

l_z_ckr_m


----------



## tiszafa (2010 Április 29)

lazackrém

c_p_f_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 29)

cipőfűző

_r_m_nn_p


----------



## tiszafa (2010 Április 29)

örömünnep

b_n_nf_


----------



## loede (2010 Április 29)

banánfa

f_jv_d_sz


----------



## gymarci (2010 Április 29)

fejvadász
cs_rk_szt_b_r


----------



## picurka771 (2010 Április 29)

cserkésztábor
f_jf_d_


----------



## TylerDS (2010 Április 29)

fejfedő
v_ll_m_sm_g_ll_


----------



## picurka771 (2010 Április 29)

villamosmegálló
k_v_csb_ny_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

kavicsbánya

_r_m_d_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

örömóda

j-v-s-ssz-ny


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

javasasszony
t_r_p__t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

terapeuta

d--gn-z-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

diagnózis
b__l_g___l_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

biológiailag /remélem eltaláltam/

f-z-k-t-r-p--


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

igen 
fizikoterápia
k_rt_l_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

kortalan

b-sz-rk-


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

boszorka
sz_p_rty_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

szipirtyó

h-rp--


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

hárpia
m_st_h_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

mostoha

-rv-sz-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

árvaszék ?
b_l_t_r_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

bilaterális

h-r-z-nt-l-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

horizontális
_p_f_g_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Április 29)

apafigura ?

v-z-ll-sj-l-nt-s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Április 29)

vízállásjelentés
h_j_v_nt_


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 29)

hajóvonta
m_t_h_r_


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Április 29)

matahari

m_d_t_rr_n


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Április 30)

mediterrán

f_st_m_v_sz_t


----------



## kozakm (2010 Április 30)

0.618 írta:


> mediterrán
> 
> f_st_m_v_sz_t


 
festőművészet

f-lh-szn-l-s


----------



## nammado (2010 Április 30)

felhasználás
f_ny_f_


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 30)

fenyőfa
m_nk_r_h_


----------



## Boboj (2010 Április 30)

repülőgép
k_ty_t_j


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 30)

zsugabubi írta:


> liberális
> c_n_g_


 
*l*a*b*o*r*á*l*á*s* is lehetett volna


----------



## totszegi (2010 Április 30)

Boboj írta:


> repülőgép
> k_ty_t_j


 
kutyatej

b_rz_nk_d_s


----------



## Boboj (2010 Április 30)

berzenkedés
sz_m_ll_nz_


----------



## korall44 (2010 Április 30)

szemellenző
s_rk_nyt_j_s


----------



## Boboj (2010 Április 30)

sárkánytojás
k_cs_cs_r_


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 30)

Boboj! A repülőgép honnan jött?
Na mindegy.

kacsacsőrű
p_g_z_s


----------



## Boboj (2010 Április 30)

pegazus
gy_rsv_n_t


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 30)

gyorsvonat
f_rm_ny_s


----------



## Meli82 (2010 Április 30)

furmányos

cs_cs_r_b_rs_


----------



## silvernose (2010 Április 30)

csicseriborsó
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## Meli82 (2010 Április 30)

kelkáposzta

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## loede (2010 Április 30)

szalamandra

_r_szl_nf_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Április 30)

oroszlánfóka

b_nsz_v_ts_g


----------



## barbarossa (2010 Április 30)

bűnszövetség
t r j ss l


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

tarajossül
k.nc.rtz.ng.r.


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 30)

koncertzongora
_t_mf_z_k_


----------



## banfi (2010 Május 1)

atomfizika
_l_b_str_m


----------



## Rubie (2010 Május 1)

alabástrom
p_rt_k_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 1)

portéka
_csk_p__c


----------



## loede (2010 Május 1)

ócskapiac

s_lycs_p_rt


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 1)

loede írta:


> ócskapiac
> 
> s_lycs_p_rt



súlycsoport

k_t_l_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 1)

kitalálhatatlan
m_gs_?


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 1)

mégse?

h_n_p_sr_t_k


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 1)

hónapos retek ?

k_szp_nzf_rg_l_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 1)

készpénzforgalom
_r_m_k


----------



## koby11 (2010 Május 2)

örömök

v_sz_nt_gs_g


----------



## stemari (2010 Május 2)

viszontagság
t_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

tányértörés
v_sz_k_d_s


----------



## Viki_ (2010 Május 2)

veszekedés

h_r_h_r_g_s


----------



## loede (2010 Május 2)

hórihorgas

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 2)

loede írta:


> hórihorgas
> 
> _szm_l_tl_n



eszméletlen

l__nyk_r_s


----------



## loede (2010 Május 2)

leánykórus

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

eszmecsere
t_rgy_l_t_r_m


----------



## ago1011 (2010 Május 2)

tárgyalóterem
m_s_m_dv_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

mosómedve
_g_rf_g_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

egérfogó

m-csk-ny-lv


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

macskanyelv
m_n_k_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

manóka

m-zs-l-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 2)

mazsola

_zz_szt_k_mr_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

izzasztókamra

p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

palacsintasütő
l_kv_r_s


----------



## loede (2010 Május 2)

palacsintasütő

br_nzk_r


----------



## loede (2010 Május 2)

vajo írta:


> palacsintasütő
> l_kv_r_s



lekváros


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

lekváros

t-r-g-mb-c


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 2)

túrógomboc

_tt_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

bronzkor

r-d--l-k-t-r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 2)

rádiólokátor /akkor ez?/

_tt_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

étterem

f-p-nc-r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 2)

főpincér

k_sk_csm_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 2)

kiskocsma

h-t-lp-rt-s


----------



## melka123 (2010 Május 2)

hotelportás

sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## banfi (2010 Május 2)

számítógép

_p_r_t_r


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

hotelportás

k-v-sz


----------



## katusz2 (2010 Május 3)

operátor,kivesz
h_t_l_s


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 3)

hatolás
t_r_psz_ml_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 3)

terepszemle
t_rm_sz_tj_r_s


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 3)

természetjárás


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 3)

nammado írta:


> természetjárás



v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 3)

virágcserép
_m_rt_z_c_._


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 3)

amortizáció
h_jn_lh_s_d_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 3)

hajnalhasadás
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

felhőszakadás
v_r_d_s


----------



## awitt (2010 Május 3)

véradás
f_t__r_m_


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 3)

awitt írta:


> véradás
> f_t__r_m_



fűtőerőmű

sz_r_t_t_hs_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 3)

bessy írta:


> fűtőerőmű
> 
> sz_r_t_t_hs_g



szeretetéhség

-lv-sz-v-r


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 3)

pintyő1 írta:


> szeretetéhség
> 
> -lv-sz-v-r




alvászavar

sz_g_tv_l_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 3)

szigetvilág

b-ll-nty-z-t


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 3)

pintyő1 írta:


> szigetvilág
> 
> b-ll-nty-z-t




billentyűzet


t_ng_rz_g_s


----------



## Gyönke (2010 Május 3)

tengerzúgás
v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 3)

vulkánkitörés

f-lh-sz-k-d-s


----------



## nilia (2010 Május 3)

felhőszakadás

v-sk-l-p


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 4)

vaskalap
t_rm_f_ld


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 4)

túrabakancs

zs_ml_


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 4)

termőföld

l_m_r_d_t_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 4)

nammado írta:


> vaskalap
> t_rm_f_ld


 
termöföld
m_tr_gy_


----------



## takaba (2010 Május 4)

műtrágya
t_r_lm_d_r


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 4)

turulmadár

r_g_


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 4)

rege vagy ragu

t_l_f_nb_ty_r


----------



## stemari (2010 Május 5)

telefonbetyár
b_r_lsz_m_l_s


----------



## loede (2010 Május 5)

bérelszámolás

cs_lsz_v_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 5)

loede írta:


> bérelszámolás
> 
> cs_lsz_v_s



cselszövés

b-k-sz-rz-d-s


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

békeszerződés

b_gy_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 5)

kadabra írta:


> békeszerződés
> 
> b_gy_



bogyó

-lm-sp-t-


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

almáspite

_lv_z_t


----------



## tata68 (2010 Május 5)

élvezet

k_pv_s_l_f_nk


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

képviselőfánk

m_lt__rg_zm_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 5)

multiorgazmus

v_d_sz_szt_n


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 5)

vadászösztön

r_d__t_r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 5)

rádiótér

sz_l_gf_gg_ny


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 5)

szalagfüggöny

_js_gk_h_rd_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 5)

újságkihordó

_ls_s_g_lyny_jt_s


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 5)

elsősegélynyújtás
cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 5)

cserépkályha
h_nf_gl_l_s


----------



## PMoriarty (2010 Május 5)

honfoglalás

f_c_m_ccs


----------



## nilia (2010 Május 5)

PMoriarty írta:


> honfoglalás
> 
> f_c_m_ccs




focimeccs

k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Meli82 (2010 Május 5)

kirándulás
j_g__kt_t_


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

jógaoktató
zs_bl_mp_


----------



## totosandi (2010 Május 5)

zseblámpa
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

bébikacsa
g_rn_t_r_


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

garnitúra
cs_rf_s


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

cserfes
v_d_r


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 5)

vödör

gy_rk_m_ny


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

gyárkémény
b_cs_p_d_s


----------



## wiccza (2010 Május 5)

_becsapódós (becsapódis) becsapódás...........
f_l_jth_t_tl_n_


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 5)

felejthetetlen

_szt_lyk_r_nd_l_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 5)

osztálykirándulás

v-k-c--


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

vakáció

t_d_t_ss_g


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

wiccza írta:


> _becsapódós (becsapódis) becsapódás..........._


 
Becsípődésre gondoltam 

tudatosság
_t_mb_mb_


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

atombomba

r_zs_b_mb_


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

rózsabimbó
_v_gsz_m


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

üvegszem

k_cs_ny


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

kocsány/ kicsiny
_gyn_ks_g


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 5)

ügynökség

b-zt-s-t-s


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

biztosítás
t_k_r_


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

takaró

_lk_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 5)

takaró
--t-m-s-


----------



## kadabra (2010 Május 5)

autómosó

_lk_lk_p_szt_st_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

elkelkáposztástalaníthatatlanságoskodásaitokért XD (vagy valami ilyesmi...)
l_f_


----------



## totosandi (2010 Május 5)

lefő
r_p_


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

répa
m_g_sl_tf_l_l_m


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 5)

magaslatfélelem

k_sz_l_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 5)

kaszálók v.készülék?
j_rc_


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

jérce
kl_pt_m_n__


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 5)

kleptománia
b__v_t_s


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

biovetés
sz_rk_h_ly_g


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 5)

szürkehályog

_l_b_str_mg_psz


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 5)

alabástromgipsz
__t_m_t_k_s_n


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 5)

automatikusan

m_m_r_nd_m


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 5)

memorandum
r-pr-z-nt-t-v


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 5)

reprezentatív

k_ncs_sk_mr_


----------



## stemari (2010 Május 6)

kincseskamra
_ksz_rd_b_z


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

Ékszerdoboz
b_j_g_n_r


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

Bájgúnár
T_ttr_k_sz


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

tettre kész
m_g_ld_nd_


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

megoldandó
k_r_tt_nt_rv


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 6)

kerettanterv
_lk_lm_t_ss_g


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 6)

alkalmatosság

n_p_j_gy_nl_s_g


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 6)

felhőszakadás/ napéjegyenlőség
m_n_t_r


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 6)

monitor

c_l_r_ny_s


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 6)

célirányos
l_p_zg_t


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 6)

lapozgat

l_t_st_v_ls_g


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 6)

látástávolság
_l_j_z_tt_n


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 6)

olajozottan

v_d_szr_p_l_g_p


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 6)

vadászrepülőgép
k_r_sztk_rd_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 6)

gladyna írta:


> vadászrepülőgép
> k_r_sztk_rd_s



keresztkérdés

-z-n-t-k


----------



## gladyna (2010 Május 6)

üzenetek
t_k_ly


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 6)

tökély

-l-tt-m-s


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 6)

alattomos
b_gy_ _r_s


----------



## Rubie (2010 Május 7)

bugyiárus?
t_rt_sz_l_t


----------



## nilia (2010 Május 7)

tortaszelet

f_l_jt_s


----------



## Anita0721 (2010 Május 7)

Felejtés

l_bd_j_t_k


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 7)

labdajáték
_t_mr__kt_r


----------



## babi45 (2010 Május 7)

atomreaktor
b.ll.g.s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 7)

ballagós

v-r-g-sk-rt


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 7)

nilia írta:


> tortaszelet
> 
> f_l_jt_s


 felejtés

t-ng-rp-rt


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 7)

pintyő1 írta:


> ballagós
> 
> v-r-g-sk-rt


 
virágoskert
h_t_lm_s


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 7)

vajo írta:


> virágoskert
> h_t_lm_s



hatalmas

p-g-cs-


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 7)

pogácsa
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## Anita0721 (2010 Május 7)

Almáspite

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 7)

mesekönyv

_kt_nsz_m


----------



## drotto (2010 Május 8)

oktánszám
t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 8)

drotto írta:


> oktánszám
> t_l_f_nk_nyv



telefonkönyv

f_rd_sz_b_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 8)

fürdőszoba

ny_m_rt_ny_


----------



## Anita0721 (2010 Május 8)

nyomortanya

f_v_r_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 8)

főváros
p-r-n-rm-l-s


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

paranormális


sz_lh_m_s


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 8)

szélhámos

-m-kf-t-


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

ámokfutó

sz_r_ncs_


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 8)

györgyi viola írta:


> sz_r_ncs_



szerencse

k_t_zn_v_l_


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 8)

szerencse

k-l-pc-


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

kelepce

h_zt_t_


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 8)

háztető

_rth_t_tl_n


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

érthetetlen

k_m_l_tl_n


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 8)

kíméletlen

b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

barátságos

k_t_l_g_s


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 8)

katalógus

v_zsg_dr_kk


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

vizsgadrukk

_rv_ny_s


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 8)

györgyi viola írta:


> vizsgadrukk
> 
> _rv_ny_s


örvényes

f-ny-f-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 8)

kismarika írta:


> örvényes
> 
> f-ny-f-



fenyőfa

-lv-sb-b-


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 8)

alvósbaba

m-r-c-j- (gyümölcs)


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 8)

maracuja
_rb_r_t_m


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 8)

arborétum

kl-r-k-l-s


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 8)

alvósbaba
sz_n_b_gly_


----------



## loede (2010 Május 9)

szénaboglya

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 9)

panoráma

h_g_d_h_r


----------



## kozakm (2010 Május 9)

Wulfi írta:


> panoráma
> 
> h_g_d_h_r



hegedűhúr

-szt-ll-b


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 9)

asztalláb

cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## Fakika7 (2010 Május 9)

cserebogár
l_p_k_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 9)

aszala írta:


> arborétum
> 
> kl-r-k-l-s


 klerikális
m_t_d_rr_l


----------



## totszegi (2010 Május 10)

matadorral

k_nt_szs_n_r


----------



## amicsi (2010 Május 10)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> ...


jó játékot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## amicsi (2010 Május 10)

totszegi írta:


> matadorral
> 
> k_nt_szs_n_r


köntöszsinór


----------



## loede (2010 Május 10)

b_r_d_l_m


----------



## Apes (2010 Május 10)

birodalom
v--szgy-rty-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 10)

Apes írta:


> birodalom
> v--szgy-rty-


-viaszgyertya

-m-l-t-sh-z


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 10)

mulatósház ?
_k_d_m__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 10)

akadémia

k-r-t-r--m


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 10)

kuratórium

l_mp__rny_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 10)

lámpaernyő

v-r-gv-z-


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 10)

virágváza

t_l_f_nf_lk_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 10)

telefonfülke

k-p-cs-ng-


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 10)

kapucsengő

k_r_k_tr_nd_z_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 10)

kirakatrendező

pr-b-b-b-


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 10)

próbababa

g_nk_t_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 10)

génkutatás

-gys-b-sz-t


----------



## sarkanyhuzo (2010 Május 10)

manka63 írta:


> génkutatás
> 
> -gys-b-sz-t



agysebészet

m_j_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 10)

májas
h_rk_v_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 10)

hurkával ?

d-szn-t-r


----------



## miranda01 (2010 Május 11)

disznótor

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## Akirke (2010 Május 11)

töltöttkáposzta

gy_m_lcsl_v_s


----------



## totszegi (2010 Május 11)

gyümölcsleves

T_kt_h_rk_ny


----------



## loede (2010 Május 11)

Taktaharkány

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 11)

születésnap

h-l-k-pt-r


----------



## wiccza (2010 Május 11)

_helikopter
l_h_t_tl_ns_g_


----------



## atis74 (2010 Május 11)

lehetetlenség


----------



## atis74 (2010 Május 11)

gy_r_v_s_t


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 11)

gyorsvasút

r-zsc-p-


----------



## nádas (2010 Május 11)

rozscipó

k-v-lk-d


----------



## nádas (2010 Május 11)

kavalkád

d-r-d-


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 11)

dáridó

k-ty-g-m-


----------



## janesz66 (2010 Május 12)

kutyagumi

d_l_gy_m_lcs


----------



## totszegi (2010 Május 12)

déligyümölcs

r_d_k_l_z_m_s


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 12)

radikalizmus

sz_r_k_zt_t_


----------



## Akirke (2010 Május 12)

szórakoztató

sz_l_gf_gg_ny


----------



## loede (2010 Május 12)

szalagfüggöny

d_l_mm_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 12)

dilemma

v_nd_gl_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 12)

vendéglő

b-rp-lt


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 12)

bárpult

g_p_r_v_rs_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 12)

gépíróverseny

t-tk-rn-


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Május 12)

titkárnő
v-rs-nyh-v-t-l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 12)

versenyhivatal

zs-r--ln-k


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 12)

zsarolnak

k_r_szt_p_


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

keresztapa

sz_r_l_mv_n_t


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 12)

szerelemvonat

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

gondolatolvasó

sz_t_sz_v_t


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 12)

szitaszövet

l-kh-rg-sz-t


----------



## loede (2010 Május 13)

lékhorgászat

m_k_r_sk_d_


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 13)

műkereskedő

f_st_f_csk_


----------



## jbaj (2010 Május 13)

füstifecske 

m_zs_l_m_g


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

mazsolamag

t_nc_sl_b_


----------



## sata10 (2010 Május 13)

táncoslábú
cs_ll_gk_p_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Május 13)

csillagkapu

_r_ll_m_s


----------



## Lajkafater (2010 Május 13)

űrállomás
gy_r_v_n_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 13)

űrállomás

_ng_lt_n_r


----------



## stemari (2010 Május 14)

(#27904:gyorsvonat
(#27905):angoltanár
g_l_g_ny_


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 14)

galagonya
gy_rgy_l_g


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 14)

gyurgyalag

-br-szt--r-


----------



## Edith69 (2010 Május 14)

ébresztőóra

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## Natale (2010 Május 14)

szalamandra


----------



## Natale (2010 Május 14)

szalamandra
m_g_n_gy


----------



## totszegi (2010 Május 14)

Natale írta:


> szalamandra
> m_g_n_gy


 
magánügy

_gy_t_lt_t_s


----------



## Edith69 (2010 Május 14)

agyátültetés 

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 14)

szerepcsere
m_g_n_r_


----------



## kbela108 (2010 Május 14)

magánerő
megunóra
sz-lv-l-kv-r


----------



## Edith69 (2010 Május 14)

szilvalekvár

t_rt_n_l_m_r_


----------



## kbela108 (2010 Május 14)

történelemóra
t-r-r-d-


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 15)

turórudi

(bocsánat, nem tudom, hogy kell hosszu u-t írni)


m_j_m_mb_r


István


----------



## loede (2010 Május 15)

majomember

b_jt_rs


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

bajtárs

sz-rv-k-rm-ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 15)

szervókormány
g_rb_r_


----------



## lapureni (2010 Május 15)

gerbera

s_t_t_t_f_gg_ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 15)

sötétitőfüggöny
f_rf_ng_ss_n


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 15)

furfangossan
_sztv_sztv_


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

észtvesztve (?)

d-r-zs-l


----------



## gyurgyoka (2010 Május 15)

duruzsol

l_m_n_d_


----------



## loede (2010 Május 15)

limonádé

f_lg_ngy_l_t


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 15)

felgöngyölít

f_m_p_t_


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

fémépítő

-l-ktr-m-ss-g


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 15)

elektromosság

_tm_n_t_k_b_t


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

átmenetikabát

b-r-nyb-rd-


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Május 15)

bárányborda

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## degu1980 (2010 Május 15)

Lemezlovas
d_l_i_


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 16)

delfin???

l_kv_r_sb_kt_


----------



## loede (2010 Május 16)

lekvárosbukta

tr__tl_nv_rs_ny


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 16)

triatlonverseny

m_nk_st_v_bbk_pz_s


----------



## loede (2010 Május 16)

mukástovábbképzés

m_ll__m_s


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 16)

milliomos

_tb_rk_l_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 16)

útburkolat
_n_n_m_sz


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 16)

anonimusz

v_ll_m_sk_l__z.


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 16)

villamoskalauz

k_nc_rtz_n_k_r


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 16)

koncertzenekar

p_r_d_cs_mp_l_nt_


----------



## Merikara (2010 Május 16)

paradicsompalánta
k_nyvj_lz_


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 16)

könyvjelző

-r-f-lt-lt-s


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 17)

árufeltöltés

r_stsz_rk_z_t


----------



## ki5 (2010 Május 17)

rostszerkezet
m_r_k_n_l


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 17)

merökanál

k_p_szt_sk_ck_


----------



## sartana (2010 Május 17)

káposztáskocka
s_pr_ny_l


----------



## loede (2010 Május 17)

seprűnyél

_rv_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 17)

orvos

r_kl_msz_k_rt_


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 17)

reklámszakértö

k_r_ssz_r__l_k_t_s


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 17)

karosszérialakatos

_mp_r_ _ kr_t_c_zm_s

(bocsánat, ha egy kicsit nehéz)


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 17)

empíriokriticizmus

_l_mb_t_k_szl_t


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 17)

ólombetűkészlet

_l_mm_rg_z_s


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 17)

ólommérgezés

k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## loede (2010 Május 17)

katicabogár

b_nz_nk_t


----------



## régiszépidök (2010 Május 18)

benzinkút

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## loede (2010 Május 18)

barázdabillegető

__t_m_nt_


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 18)

loede írta:


> barázdabillegető
> 
> __t_m_nt_


 
autómentő

cs-r-b-g-r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 18)

cserebogár

k_k_sv_ _d_l


----------



## loede (2010 Május 18)

kakasviadal

_gym_t_t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 18)

agyműtét

k_l_p_csv_t_


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 18)

kalapácsvető

h_r_ld_k_


----------



## gymarci (2010 Május 18)

heraldika

m_g_nny_gd_jp_nzt_r


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 18)

gymarci írta:


> heraldika
> 
> m_g_nny_gd_jp_nzt_r


 
magénnyugdíjpénztár

sz-gf-


----------



## Soska3 (2010 Május 18)

szegfű

tr_f_cs_n_l_


----------



## Rubie (2010 Május 18)

tréfacsináló

_s_t_nc


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 18)

ősitánc , esőtánc ?
m_l_r__


----------



## Pirózsa (2010 Május 18)

repülőgép


----------



## Pirózsa (2010 Május 18)

K_l_g_l_


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 18)

vajo írta:


> ősitánc , esőtánc ?
> m_l_r__


 
malária
sz_g_tcs_p_rt


----------



## feketemustang (2010 Május 19)

G.Ildikó írta:


> malária
> sz_g_tcs_p_rt



szigetcsoport

f_l_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 19)

felelőtlenség
_tl_tg_zd_gs_g


----------



## kozakm (2010 Május 19)

ötletgazdagság

sz-g-nys-g


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 19)

szegénység

gy_rtm_nyf_jl_szt_s


----------



## feketemustang (2010 Május 19)

gyártmányfejlesztés

_s__rd_


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

esőerdő

sz_rk_szth_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 19)

szerkeszthető

t_nk_t_l_s


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 19)

tanköteles

r_c_n_s_l_j


----------



## loede (2010 Május 19)

ricinusolaj

_lk_h_l_st_


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Május 20)

alkoholista
p_p_m_z_ _m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Május 20)

pipamúzeum

_ _d_ _v_z_ _l_s


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 20)

audiovizuális

sz_rp_nt_nsz_l_g


----------



## Stich (2010 Május 20)

szerpentinszalag

cs_ll_gk_ty_


----------



## sata10 (2010 Május 20)

csillagkutya
_tl_nt_sz


----------



## Akirke (2010 Május 20)

Atlantisz

f_l_sm_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Ármin Pál (2010 Május 20)

felismerhetetlen s_e_z_c_ó


----------



## szurikta (2010 Május 20)

szenzáció k_l_m_jk_


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 20)

kalamajka

f_l_l_j


----------



## Picur1979 (2010 Május 22)

fülolaj

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 22)

képregény
c_tr_mf_


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

citromfa

_l_j_g


----------



## BHajni (2010 Május 22)

olajág


----------



## BHajni (2010 Május 22)

ja és :
b_bl_v_s


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

bableves


h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 22)

hajszárító

b_nc_szt_l


----------



## loede (2010 Május 22)

boncasztal

_r_d_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 22)

aradi
j_h_v_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 23)

jehova

h_m_f_lh_


----------



## loede (2010 Május 23)

loede írta:


> boncasztal
> 
> _r_d_




Konkrétan IRODA akart lenni, de így is megteszi.

hamufelhő

t_n_sz


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Május 23)

tenisz és h.ld.t.z.s


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 23)

holdutazás
h_t_sr_ndsz_r


----------



## loede (2010 Május 23)

G.Ildikó írta:


> holdutazás
> h_t_sr_ndsz_r





hatosrendszer?

hetesrendszer?

n_gy_ny_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 23)

loede írta:


> hatosrendszer?
> 
> hetesrendszer?
> 
> n_gy_ny_



nagyanyó

n-pr-ndsz-r


----------



## kojucc (2010 Május 23)

nagyanyó
v_r_gt_rt_


----------



## kojucc (2010 Május 23)

naprendszer
v_r_gt_rt_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 23)

virágtartó
f_zf_


----------



## kojucc (2010 Május 23)

fűzfa
f_z_t


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 23)

füzet

t_l_k


----------



## kojucc (2010 Május 23)

telek
p_h_r


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Május 23)

pohár
r-ndsz-rsz-rv-z-


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 23)

rendszerszervező
_p_r_c__sr_ndsz_r


----------



## elsebi (2010 Május 23)

operációsrendszer

v-rr-g-p


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Május 24)

varrógép

k-r-sztg-r-nd-


----------



## loede (2010 Május 24)

keresztgerenda

_l_d_nt_


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Május 24)

loede írta:


> keresztgerenda
> 
> _l_d_nt_



elődöntő

f-c-p-ly-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

loede írta:


> hatosrendszer?
> 
> hetesrendszer?
> 
> n_gy_ny_


 
Eredetileg hatásrendszerre gondoltam, de így is jó!


elődöntő

f-c-p-ly- 


focipálya
_zz_t_k_m_nc_


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 24)

G.Ildikó írta:


> Eredetileg hatásrendszerre gondoltam, de így is jó!
> 
> 
> elődöntő
> ...



izzítókemence

b-ny-j-r-t


----------



## kekszinu (2010 Május 24)

bányajárat
sz-b-l-g-ny


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 24)

kekszinu írta:


> bányajárat
> sz-b-l-g-ny



szabólegény

a-v-sz-v-r


----------



## era40 (2010 Május 24)

repülőgép
t_l_v_z__


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

televizio
a_r_h_r_e_é_


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 24)

apróhirdetés

k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 24)

kerekesszék

z_r_v_n_l


----------



## Laurieka (2010 Május 24)

záróvonal

b_r_ng_l_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 24)

barangolás
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## kekszinu (2010 Május 24)

kirándulás
mgyrrszg


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Május 24)

magyarország

sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 24)

szalmakalap

k-rty-tr-kk


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

kártyatrükk

n-p-rny-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

napernyő

l_gh_t_s_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

léghűtéses

t-jk-r-m-ll-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

tejkaramella

pr_z_ _r_d_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

prózairodalom

k-l-ndr-g-ny


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

kalandregény

k_rr_d_l_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

korrodálódás

k-r-kcs-r-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

kerékcsere

p_k_rp_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

pókerparti

s-rk-fl-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

sörkifli

sz_r_ _gy_rtm_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

szériagyártmány

sz-ml-s-tv-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

szemlesütve

m_gs_mm_s_th_t_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

megsemmisíthetetlen

k-c-f-nt-s


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 24)

kacifántos

h_m_rs_kl_t_s_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 24)

hőmérsékletesés

d--d-lm-n-t


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 24)

diadalmenet

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## stemari (2010 Május 25)

értelmetlen 
_i_e_ é_ _é __


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 26)

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 26)

manka63 írta:


> _szt_lt_r_t_


 
asztalteritő
m_gym_g_z_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 26)

meggymagozó

s_jtr_sz_l_


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 27)

sajtreszelő

h-bv-r-


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Május 27)

habverő

_r_ny_t_b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## nilia (2010 Május 27)

G.Ildikó írta:


> habverő
> 
> _r_ny_t_b_r_nd_z_s



irányítóberendezés

k_p_t_l_f_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 27)

kaputelefon

p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 27)

piskótatekercs


v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Május 27)

vezérlőpult

k_l_v__ll_s


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 29)

p_r_szt_rt_k_


----------



## Trimacs (2010 Május 29)

perisztartika
k_mp_t_rt_m_gr_f


----------



## nalaya (2010 Május 29)

komputertomográf
t_r_d_z_tts_gm_nt_s_t_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 29)

Jenny09 írta:


> töredezettségmentesítés
> 
> e_k_r_ó_a


 
Jenny bejegyzése nem szabályszerű, ezért itt egy másik feladvány:

t_gr_sb_kf_nc


----------



## slysmith (2010 Május 29)

tigrisbukfenc

r_h_sz_r_t_


----------



## loede (2010 Május 29)

ruhaszárító

_ls_lly_d


----------



## dumika (2010 Május 29)

elsüllyed
sz_k_rk_


----------



## keleméri (2010 Május 29)

szekérke

h_f_h_rk-


----------



## Szorongó (2010 Május 29)

hófehérke

r_tt_nh_t_tl_n


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 29)

rettenhetetlen
h_m_r_s_n


----------



## Queen Victorya (2010 Május 29)

hamarosan
sz_r_l_m


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

köszi


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Május 30)

Queen Victorya írta:


> hamarosan
> sz_r_l_m


szerelem

b-m-t-tk-z-k


----------



## Rubie (2010 Május 30)

bemutatkozik
f_jf_d_


----------



## slysmith (2010 Május 30)

fejfedő
m_lyv_c_k_r


----------



## loede (2010 Május 30)

fejfedő

_lt_nt


----------



## loede (2010 Május 30)

slysmith írta:


> fejfedő
> m_lyv_c_k_r



mályvacukor

c_br_


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Május 30)

cibri


k_rdsz_rny_ d_lf_n


----------



## Apes (2010 Május 30)

kardszárnyú delfin
v--l-


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 30)

viola
l_ng_szt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Május 30)

languszta

d-pl-m-c--


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 30)

diplomácia
-p-r-nc--


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 30)

óperencia
__r_p_


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

Európa
b_ng_sz_


----------



## elsebi (2010 Május 30)

böngésző
-ll-t-l-d-l


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 31)

állateledel
j-gygy-r-


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 31)

jegygyűrű
h_z_ss_gk_t_ t_r_m


----------



## gyemant20 (2010 Május 31)

házasságkötőterem

k_r_szt_l_


----------



## mahakala (2010 Május 31)

keresztelő

m_t_rv_rs_nyz_


----------



## levelecske (2010 Május 31)

motorversenyző
s_ly_mh_rny_


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 31)

selyemhernyó
l_pk_


----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)

lepke
g_r_nc


----------



## Futótűz (2010 Május 31)

gerinc
m_s_m_dv_


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Május 31)

mosómedve
t_l_csk_


----------



## Hercegnő11 (2010 Május 31)

talicska
s_rt_sb_rd_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 31)

sertésborda

b_sz_rk_ny


----------



## dirigent (2010 Május 31)

boszorkány
s_rt_s_nfl__nz_


----------



## eikichi (2010 Május 31)

sertésinfluenza
_g_rf_g_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Május 31)

*egérfogó*

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 31)

mosogatógép
-v-gf-st-k


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Május 31)

üvegfesték
m_lyg_r_zs


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 31)

mélygarázs
m_t_d_r


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Május 31)

matador
t_d_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 31)

tüdőgyulladás
k_m_ly


----------



## Gilka (2010 Május 31)

komoly

m_gy__r_kr_m


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 31)

mogyorókrém ?
g_lv_n_l_m


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Május 31)

galvánelem
k_gy_m_r_g


----------



## elsebi (2010 Május 31)

kígyóméreg

-lv-s-spr-b-


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 31)

olvasáspróba (?)

b-b-k-l-ngy-


----------



## elsebi (2010 Június 1)

bébikelengye )

j-t-k-v-r


----------



## Hercegnő11 (2010 Június 1)

(játékvár)
t_b_r_zs_


----------



## elsebi (2010 Június 1)

tubarózsa

--a-á---ö---


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

a magánhangzós nem teljesen másik topic?


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 1)

Hercegnő11 írta:


> (játékvár)
> t_b_r_zs_



tubarózsa

h_t_l_m_tv_t_l


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

hatalomátvétel
cs_r_g_f_nk


----------



## rózsabimbó (2010 Június 1)

csörögefánk
l_l_kcs_l_d


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 1)

lélekcsalád

k_lcsp_z_c_._


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 1)

kulcspozíció
gy-rm-kl-l-kt-n


----------



## eikichi (2010 Június 1)

gyermeklélektan
k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

kelkáposzta
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 1)

katicabogár
k-r-cs-ns-ly-m


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

kerecsensólyom
b_._m_ch_n_zm_s


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 1)

biomechanizmus
g-zt-r-l-k-z-l-


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

gáztárolókezelő ?? 

s-rk-m-v-s


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 1)

sírkőműves ???
-l-b-str-m


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

alabástrom
kl_t_r_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

klitorisz

cs-mp-k-lyh-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 1)

csempekályha

v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

vezérlőpult

b-ll-nty-z-t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 1)

billentyűzet

t_n_l_l_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

tanulólány

-g-zg-t-n-


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

igazgatónő
k_ty_g_m_


----------



## aszala (2010 Június 1)

kutyagumi

r_nsz_rv_scs_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

rénszarvascsorda

_szk_m_n_


----------



## aszala (2010 Június 1)

eszkimónő

-nt-rk-nt-n-nt-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

interkontinentális

fr_kv_nc_ _


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

frekvencia
tr_c_r_tr_psz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

triceratropsz

t_r_nn_sz_ _r_sz


----------



## aszala (2010 Június 1)

DamonBounce írta:


> frekvencia
> tr_c_r_tr_psz



 de írjatok újat is
tirannoszaurusz

m_n_t_r_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

menetirány

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 1)

képregény
l_l_p_t_


----------



## aszala (2010 Június 1)

liliputi

f-k-t-p--c


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 1)

feketepiac

k_rdf_rg_t_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Június 2)

kardforgató

-gy-n-l-p


----------



## DamonBounce (2010 Június 2)

egyenalap
t_szt_s_g


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

tisztaság
L_k_h_ly


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 2)

lakóhely

v_nd_gl_t_s


----------



## schererjani (2010 Június 2)

vendéglátás

r_nd_rs_pk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 2)

rendőrsapka

br_g_d_r_s


----------



## kendra (2010 Június 2)

brigadéros

_p_r_c_ _


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

operáció

f_ll_bd_


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

fallabda
f_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

fórum

cs_pk_b_gy_


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

csipkebogyó
w_nd_ws


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

windows

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 2)

békalencse
m_t_d_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

matador

fl_m_nk_


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

flamenkó
v_t_m_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

vitamin

cs_k_g_ly_


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

csokigolyó
t_k_rm_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

takarmány

k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

katicabogár
_lm_f_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

almafa

h_m_kv_r


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

homokvár
_ml_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

emlős

g_r_nct_l_n


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 2)

gerinctelen
_b_s_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

Abasár?

r_j_ng_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 2)

rajongó
sz_m_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 2)

szomorú

n_p_nn_p_ly


----------



## kata0422 (2010 Június 3)

népünnepély
f_rr_cs_k_


----------



## stemari (2010 Június 3)

forrócsoki
l_b_c_mb


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Június 3)

libacomb

-tj-r-h-z


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 3)

átjáróház

h_zm_st_r


----------



## Cepy (2010 Június 3)

házmester

sz_m_v_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 3)

szemüveg

f_cs_m_t_


----------



## kata0422 (2010 Június 3)

szemüveg
v_r_gsz_r_m


----------



## loede (2010 Június 3)

virágszirom

b_sz_rk_nysz_mb_t


----------



## thutmozis (2010 Június 3)

boszorkányszombat

t_p_s_m_l_m


----------



## kozakm (2010 Június 3)

taposómalom

k-l-t- p-ly--dv-r


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 3)

keleti pályaudvar

b_l_t_n


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 3)

Balaton

t_stk_lt_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 3)

testkultúra

g_m_cs_zm_


----------



## gadam001 (2010 Június 3)

gumicsizma
Mgyrrszg


----------



## quarq (2010 Június 3)

Magyarország 
_rm_nyk_d_s


----------



## Evakeri (2010 Június 3)

ármánykodás
t_l_szk_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 3)

teleszkóp

m_ng_l_c_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 3)

mangalica

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 3)

körömpörkölt

sz_b__n_s


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 3)

repülőgép
t_v_h_jcs_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 3)

kozeput írta:


> körömpörkölt
> 
> sz_b__n_s



szobainas

k_pk_r_t_z_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 3)

képkeretező

k-nf-r-nc--


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 3)

konferencia

cs_t_s_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 3)

csatasor

h-l-z-tv-z-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 3)

hálózatvezető

h_lysz_n_l_s


----------



## ludmyka (2010 Június 3)

Helyszínelős?

_n_l_m_z_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 3)

önelemező?

p_nz_ _t_m_t_


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 3)

pénzautomata
k-mp-t-nc--


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 4)

kompetencia

-l-tt-m-s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 4)

alattomos
b-nz-nt-rt-ly


----------



## jbaj (2010 Június 4)

benzintartály

Sz_x _s N_w Y_rk


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 4)

benzintartály
j-s-k-rty-


----------



## csanasz (2010 Június 4)

jbaj írta:


> benzintartály
> 
> Sz_x _s N_w Y_rk


Szex és New York

_ _ d _ _


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 4)

audió

tr_mb_z_s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 4)

trombózis

t_rzs_rm_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 4)

törzsőrmester

k_m_t_d_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 4)

kamatadó
_k_r_tt_l


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 4)

akarattal

v_l_tl_n_l


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 4)

kamatadó
j-sk-rty-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 4)

véletlenül
jóskártya

b_j_n_tt


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 4)

bajonett

sz_r_f_gyv_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 4)

Bartuska írta:


> bajonett
> 
> sz_r_f_gyv_r


 
szúrófegyver
j_j


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 4)

juj,vagy jaj? 

v_ll_nysz_r_l_


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Június 4)

villanyszerelő

k_p_cs_ng_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 4)

kapucsengő
z_j_s


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 4)

zajos

cs_nd_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 4)

csendes
_v_k_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 4)

óvakodó

sz_sz_ty_r


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 4)

szószátyár
--f-r--


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 5)

eufória

sz-r-k-zt-t-


----------



## Wurfly (2010 Június 5)

szerkezet


zsnrpdls


----------



## kicsihp (2010 Június 5)

zsinórpadlás

b_rf_sz_s_t_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

bőrfeszesítő

n_r_ncst_rt_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 5)

narancstorta

b-gy-t-rm-s


----------



## luvlee (2010 Június 5)

bógyótermés

j_v_nd_m_n_d_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

jövendőmondó

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 5)

erdőkerülő

m-lt-rk-v-r-


----------



## luvlee (2010 Június 5)

erdőkerülő

_tl_z_r_s


----------



## luvlee (2010 Június 5)

malterkeverő

_tl_z_r_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 5)

útlezárás

l-tt-ny-r-m-ny


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

lottónyeremény

m_ll__rd_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 5)

milliárdok

b_rl_szkf_lm


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

burleszkfilm

k_c_gt_t_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 5)

kacagtató

k-zl-k-d-sb-zt-ns-g


----------



## ludmyka (2010 Június 5)

közlekedésbiztonság

_r_msz_n_t


----------



## perla2 (2010 Június 5)

repülőgép
h_nt_s


----------



## perla2 (2010 Június 5)

áramszünet 
m_sz_r_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 5)

hentes, hantás, hantos, hintás
f-v-g-


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 5)

hintás
f_v_g_


----------



## kendra (2010 Június 5)

favágó
k_szk_d_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

kaszkadőr

h_ll_ml_v_gl_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 5)

hullámlovaglás

tr_kt_rg_m_


----------



## Szorongó (2010 Június 5)

traktorgumi

k_h_ng_s_t_


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 5)

Szorongó írta:


> traktorgumi
> 
> k_h_ng_s_t_


 
kihangosító

g mb k l p


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 5)

kihangosító

g mb k l p


----------



## aszala (2010 Június 5)

gombakalap

p-tk-nym-r-g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 5)

patkányméreg

n-v-l-sz-l-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 5)

nevelőszülő

f_g_th_jt_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 5)

fogathajtás

n-szt-lg--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 5)

nosztalgia

p_nkr_t_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

pankrátor

s_kr_sty_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 5)

sekrestye

-ll-n-r-zh-t-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 5)

ellenőrizhető

s_jtt_l


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

sajttál

k_szk_n_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 5)

keszkenő

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 5)

galambdúc

b_l_l_jk_


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 5)

galambdúc
n--r-l-g--


----------



## Szorongó (2010 Június 6)

neurológia

--rt-m-t-t


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 6)

aortaműtét
-r-tm-t-k-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 6)

aritmetika

-p-t--p-r


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 6)

építőipar ?

b_jv_v_s


----------



## feroeva (2010 Június 6)

bajvívás
r-jtv-nyf-jt-s


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 6)

rejtvényfejtés

-r-k-s-s


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 6)

_árokásás_

_s-t-lg-t-s_


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 6)

sétálgatás
-nt-gr-lsz-m-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 6)

integrálszámítás

k_rd_nt_ng_ly


----------



## loede (2010 Június 6)

kardántengely

v_gv_sz_ly


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 6)

végveszély
_rv_z


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 6)

árvíz

l_b_t_llf_szt_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 6)

libatollfosztás
t-l-lg-t-s


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 6)

találgatás
-t-l-z-s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 6)

italozás
h-m-st-j-s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 6)

hímestojás

l-v-g-sz-nny-z-tts-g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 6)

levegőszennyezettség

-l-p-ny-g-k


----------



## feroeva (2010 Június 6)

alapanyagok
v-rsz-g-ny


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 6)

vérszegény
k_lk_l_t_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 6)

kalkulátor

k--g-l-c--


----------



## feroeva (2010 Június 6)

koaguláció?
s-jt-lm-s


----------



## Boszigabi (2010 Június 6)

sejtelmes
sz-l-t-sn-p


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 6)

születésnap

l_mt_l_n_t_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 6)

lomtalanítás

F-gsz-b-lyz-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 6)

fogszabályzó

r_n_t_ns


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

renitens

d_cs_r_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 6)

dícséretes

d_dzs_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

dodzsem

_r_ll_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 6)

űrállomás

k_k_sv__d_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

kakasviadal

t_nc_sk_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 6)

tánciskola

s_t_t_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

sütőtök

s_t_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 6)

sótartó

l_v_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

lovarda

d_j_gr_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 6)

díjugratás

r_k_sz_z_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

rekeszizom

p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 6)

pacalpörkölt (imádom!!)

s_k_ly


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 6)

sikoly

m_rh_g_ly_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

Bartuska írta:


> sikoly
> 
> m_rh_g_ly_s




marhagulyás

t_v_d_s (törölném, de nem ment le)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 6)

tévedés

_gy_sk_dj


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

ügyeskedj

gy_k_rl_s


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 6)

gyakorlás
k-l-m-jk-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

kalamajka

s_g_lyh_v_s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 6)

segélyhívás

m_llb_d_b_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

mellbedobás

h_t_sz_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 6)

hátúszás

_szk_z_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 6)

eszközök

b_l_ttm_st_r


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Június 7)

balettmester
n--kl-ssz-c-zm-s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 7)

neoklasszicizmus

k_rm_nyk_t_nt_t_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

kormánykitüntetés
g-mb-m-rg-z-s


----------



## Vercsu (2010 Június 7)

gombamérgezés

j-lm-zt-rv-z-


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

jelmeztervező

r-k-rdgy-rs-s-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

rekordgyorsaság

k_t_l_k_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

katolikus

f-t-rzs-rm-st-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

főtörzsőrmester

v_tt_cs_m_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

vattacsomó

v-sz-nt-r-lk-z-


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 7)

vászontörölköző
f_rd_l_p_d_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

fürdőlepedő

-r--spl-k-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

óriásplakát

g_b_n_k_r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 7)

gabonakör

k_ny_rd_g_szt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 7)

kenyérdagasztó

v-l-gb-jn-ks-g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 7)

világbajnokság

k_rm_nyk_t_nt_t_s


----------



## feroeva (2010 Június 7)

kormánykitüntetés
f-l-lm-t-s


----------



## loede (2010 Június 7)

félelmetes

_Q__tz_lc__tl_ (azték istenség)


----------



## mazskingdom (2010 Június 7)

Quetzalcoatl
v_z_p_p_


----------



## kiscsillagh (2010 Június 7)

Vizipipa
sz-r-pcs-r-


----------



## sminkkel (2010 Június 7)

Szerepcsere

k_t_l_c__


----------



## fairygirl (2010 Június 7)

kitaláció

k_n_p_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

kanapé

t-h-rm-nt-s-t-s


----------



## sminkkel (2010 Június 7)

tehermentesítés

v_l_g_t_s


----------



## KicsiVica (2010 Június 7)

világítás

v_ll_nyb_r_tv_


----------



## sminkkel (2010 Június 7)

Villanyborotva.

n_ps_t_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

napsütés

f-gyv-rk-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## KicsiVica (2010 Június 7)

fegyverkereskedelem
m_ln_sz_rp


----------



## sminkkel (2010 Június 7)

málnaszörp

T_rp_ll_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

Törpilla

-nfl--nz-


----------



## KicsiVica (2010 Június 7)

Influenza

m_s_k_nyv


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

mesekönyv

-rt-kp-p-r-gyn-k


----------



## szavanna (2010 Június 7)

értékpapírügynök

f-t-m-sk-tl-


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

futómuskátli

-d-g-nv-z-t-


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 7)

idegenvezető
sz-rk-m-rh-


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

szürkemarha

-d-l--v-z-t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

üdülőövezet

_rv_zv_d_l_m


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

árvízvédelem

-zs-r-k-m-t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

uzsorakamat

b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

bundáskenyér

h-jt-k-ny-r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

hajtűkanyar

j_t_kv_z_t_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

játékvezető

f-lz-rk-zt-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

felzárkóztatás

h_lyr_ _g_z_t_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

helyreigazítás

-l-m-n--m-d-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

alumíniumedény

k_tt_sl_tr_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

ketteslétra

v-l-s-g-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

valóságos

s_rt_p_rt_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

sertepertél

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

kalamajka

t_j_sgr_n_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

tojásgránát

_kn_m_z_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

aknamező

b_k_b_rj_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

bikaborjú

t_r_sb_kt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

túrósbukta

sz_gy_nf_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

szégyenfolt

m_gb_cs_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 7)

megbocsátás

b_v_rr_h_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 7)

búvárruha

k_r_kp_rt_r_l_


----------



## Esztersch (2010 Június 8)

kerékpártároló
v_l_g_r_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 8)

világuralom

b_nd_h_b_r_


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

bandaháború

s_ksz_n_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 8)

sokszínűség

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

barázdabillegető

k_z_gr_n_td_b_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 8)

kézigránátdobás

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## Benx (2010 Június 8)

szappanbuborék

v_l_g_t_s_lb_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 8)

válogatásalbum

s_r_gly_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

saroglya

j_v_d_l_mf_rr_s


----------



## sminkkel (2010 Június 8)

jövedelemforrás

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

ásványvíz
t_l_f_n


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Június 8)

telefon

gy_rt_st_chn_l_g_ _


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 8)

gyártástechnológia

c-p-k--r-s-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

cipőkiárusítás

b_t_gh_rd_


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 8)

beteghordó

k_rh_z_ _gy


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 8)

kórháziágy
m_t_d_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

matador

h_ _s_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 8)

hóesés

v-s-rl--r-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

vásárlóerő

_hb_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 8)

éhbér
sz_g_nys_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

vajo írta:


> éhbér
> sz_g_nys_g



szegénység

_l_m_zsn_


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 8)

alamizsna
sz-áll-d-v-nd-g


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 8)

szállodavendég
t-rt-n-l-m-r-tts-g-


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 8)

alamizsna
sz-ll-d-v-nd-g


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 8)

történelemérettségi


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 8)

sz-ntj-n-sb-g-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 8)

szentjánosbogár

sz_k_d_k


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

szakadék

r_jt_kh_ly


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

rejtekhely

k_m_nc-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

kemence

k_z_gr_n_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

kézigránát

l_sz_r-l_s


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

kemence

h_j_sk_p_t_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 8)

hajóskapitány

h_ll_d_k


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

leszerelés

h_j_sk_p_t_ny


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

kozeput írta:


> hajóskapitány
> 
> h_ll_d_k



hulladék

_ j t_ _r ny_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

ejtőernyő

h_v_d_rz_r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

hevederzár

k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

kéziszótár

ny_lvl_ck_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

nyelvlecke

_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

ügyfélszolgálat

r_g_sztr_c_ _


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

regisztráció

s_rb_n_ll_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

sorbanállás

s_k_rd_j


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

sikerdíj

k_r_t_r_ _m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

kuratórium

_tt_r_t_b_r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

úttörőtábor

_zs_r_k_m_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

uzsorakamat

p_nzv_lt_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

pénzváltó

_pr_p_nz


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

aprópénz

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 8)

szerecsendió

p_st_h_v_t_l


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

postahivatal

_z_mm_d


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

üzemmód

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

szappanopera

b_r_t_n


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

bariton

k_rt_z_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

kortizon (injekció) 

t_r_nt_l_


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

kurtizánra gondoltam, de a kortizon is jó 

tarantula

cs_d_ _rsz_g


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 9)

csodaország
f-rk-sv-r-m


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

farkasverem

_rr_g_nc_ _


----------



## kicsimadika (2010 Június 9)

arrogancia
l_t_m_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 9)

látomás

-n-k-sm-d-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

énekesmadár

f_ttyk_nc_rt


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 9)

füttykoncert

-lk-lm-zk-d-k-p-ss-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

alkalmazkodóképesség

k_k_r_c_cs_


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

kukoricacső

sz_ml_l_tm_d


----------



## G.Ildikó (2010 Június 9)

szemléletmód

j_rm_v_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

járművezető

v_gy_sb_lt


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 9)

vegyesbolt
sz-p-rb-j


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

szópárbaj

_r_nyg_l_sk_


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 9)

aranygaluska

s_ml_ _g_l_sk_


----------



## betti12 (2010 Június 9)

somlóigaluska
k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

keresztszemes

k_pk_r_t_z_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 9)

képkeretezés

h_jm_s_s


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

képkeretezés

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

hajmosás

kr_d_nc


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

Wulfi írta:


> képkeretezés
> 
> h_jm_s_s



hajmosás

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 9)

palatábla
g-lk-r-ly


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

gólkirály


kr_d_nc


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

kredenc

h_h_rm_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

hóharmat

sz_l_nn_


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

szalonna

h_rcs_b_j_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

harcsabajusz

g-zr-bb-n-s


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 9)

gőzrobbanás

k_z_nh_b_


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 9)

kazánhiba

_lm_nyf_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

élményfürdő

k-r-kp-rt-r-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

kerékpártúra

szl_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

szlalom

d_f_kt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

defekt

k_r_mb_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

karambol

_ls_s_g_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

elsősegély

k_r_lyk_br_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 9)

királykobra

-szk-s-d-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

üszkösödés

p_r_l_l_gr_mm_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 9)

paralelogramma

g_ _m_tr_ _


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

geometria

sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 9)

szalagkorlát

l-lk--sm-r-tf-rd-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 9)

lelkiismeretfurdalás

p_r_d__


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 9)

paródia

h-j-g-r-nc


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

hajógerinc

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

csalamádé

m-ly-rt-sz-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

molyírtószer

k_rv_ly


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

karvaly

-t-l-th-rd-t-s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 10)

ítélethirdetés
t-r-k-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

törékeny

sz_ty_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 10)

szotyola

_szm_nyk_p


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Június 10)

eszménykép

h_ngy_s_v


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 10)

hangyasav

m_zg_t_ _r_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Június 10)

mozgatóerő

_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 10)

apróhirdetés

st_l_sv_lt_z_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Június 10)

stílusváltozás

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 10)

szemfényvesztés

k_z_n_ll_s


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 10)

kézenállás

t_l_jt_rn_


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 10)

kézenállás 
d.h.nyz.s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

talajtorna
dohányzás

p-rb-js-g-d


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 10)

csavokave írta:


> talajtorna
> dohányzás
> 
> p-rb-js-g-d


 
párbajsegéd
_gy_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

ágyas, ügyes, egyes

cs-r-szny-p-pr-k-


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 10)

cseresznyepaprika
_n_z_m_h_ly


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

ónozóműhely?

-rd-k-r-l-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

erdőkerülő

gy_pm_st_r


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

gyepmester

-lny-h-t-tl-n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

elnyűhetetlen

s_r_gsz_ml_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 10)

seregszemle

l_mp__szl_p


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

lámpaoszlop

-mb-rcs-mp-szb-nd-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

embercsempészbanda

l_kt_ny_f_gs_g


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

laktanyafogság

-szt-zk-d-s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 10)

osztozkodás

k_t_n_sz_r_ncs_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

katonaszerencse

l_sz_r_l_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

leszerelés

m-k-l-tl-n


----------



## kicsimadika (2010 Június 10)

makulátlan
t_rt_l_k_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

tartalékos

m-g-v-s-l-t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

magaviselet

m_gr_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

megrovás

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

bazsarózsa

h_lyt_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

helytartó

b_l_m_dz_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

bálamadzag


sz_lm_h_rd_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

szalmahordás

k_t_p_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

katapult

d_h_nyz_h_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

dohányzóhely

_l_b_str_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

alabástrom

f_v_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

föveny

s_r_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

sörény

g_zg_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

gőzgép

br_mm_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

brummogás

m_ln_sk_rt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

málnáskert

h_t_h_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

hűtőház

m-ggyl-kv-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 10)

meggylekvár

tr_mb_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 10)

trombózis

_gyny_g_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 10)

ágynyugalom

_ _k_l_pt_sz


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 10)

eukaliptusz

_lm_r_ _m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 10)

almárium

k_nyvt_rl_t_g_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 10)

könyvtárlátogatás

sz_r_l_mf_lt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

szerelemféltés

b_b_n_


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 11)

bábanő

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

tudathasadás

k_m_rny_k


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 11)

komornyik

-l-p-d-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

ülepedő

kl_r_f_rm


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 11)

kloroform

-pr-p-nz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

aprópénz

r_kl_msz_ty_r


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 11)

reklámszatyor

h-b-h-rgy-


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

hebehurgya
-ln-k-v-l-sz-t-s


----------



## Levendula100 (2010 Június 11)

elnökválasztás

t_rsk_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

társkérés

b_n_nh_j


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 11)

banánhéj

r_t_s_s


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

rétisas

c_k_r_n_d


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

cukornád

b_rr_k_d


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 11)

barrikád
_l_mk_t_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 11)

ólomkötény

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 11)

árvalányhaj 

n_szt_lg_ _


----------



## katusz2 (2010 Június 12)

nosztalgia
sz-gm-r-


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 12)

szögmérő

_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 12)

álmatlanság

f_ny_g_r_nd_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 12)

fenyőgerenda

f_v_g_sz_rsz_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 12)

favágószerszám

_ssz_gf_ggv_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 12)

és szögfüggvény? (ha nem, bocsánat)

c_nt_m_t_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 12)

centiméter

g_r_gd_nny_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 12)

görögdinnye

ny_r_
sz_b_ds_g


----------



## megamusic (2010 Június 12)

nyári szabadság

v-nt-ll-t-r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 12)

ventillátor

h_s_gr_ _d_


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 12)

hőségriadó
v-l-gb-jn-ks-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 12)

világbajnokság

k_r_m_ll_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 12)

karamella

m-s-r-z-s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 12)

masírozás
k-pk-r-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 12)

képkeret

b_gy_ll_r_s


----------



## loede (2010 Június 12)

bugyelláris

v_szt_gz_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 12)

vesztegzár

k_mp_ktl_m_z


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 12)

kompaktlemez
k_mp_ctf_nycs_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 13)

kompaktfénycső

t_rsk_r_s_s


----------



## loede (2010 Június 13)

társkeresés

r_b_tzs_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 13)

robotzsaru

sz-rk-z-t-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 13)

szerkezetek

k_m_lyz_n_


----------



## Slaci007 (2010 Június 13)

komolyzene

sz_r_t_tr_m_lt_


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

szeretetreméltó

t_rt_n_sz


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 13)

történész

sz_._r_d_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 13)

szóáradat

d-r-ly-v-g-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 13)

derelyevágó

t_nt_f_lt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 13)

tintafolt

l-k-sr--szt-


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 13)

lakásriasztó
sz_r_n_h_ng


----------



## habanera (2010 Június 13)

szirénahang
n-k-dl-sz-gg-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 13)

nokedliszaggató

k_kszt_k_rcs


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 13)

keksztekercs (jól jönne)

l_dl_b


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 13)

lúdláb (nekem ez)

j_gkr_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 13)

jégkrém

k_tl_sty_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 13)

kotlóstyúk


sz_zl_b_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 13)

százlábú

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 13)

porondmester

_k_n_szt_z


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 13)

ikonosztáz

ny_lvt_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 13)

nyelvtörő

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 13)

szivárvány

-l-ml-mp-


----------



## loede (2010 Június 14)

elemlámpa

_xpr_ssz


----------



## Kadus (2010 Június 14)

kacsatojás


----------



## Kadus (2010 Június 14)

expressz


----------



## Kadus (2010 Június 14)

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kozakm (2010 Június 14)

számítógép

el--d-m-v-sz


----------



## yllas (2010 Június 14)

előadóművész

z-n-k-r


----------



## kozakm (2010 Június 14)

zenekar

k-k-ld-t-s


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 14)

kiküldetés

l_cs_nd_s_d_k


----------



## may2 (2010 Június 14)

lecsendesedik

m_gh_m_z


----------



## Messzikó (2010 Június 14)

meghámoz
_lt_t_d_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

altatódal

k_rt_b_f_tt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

körtebefőtt

r_k_ttkr_mpl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

rakottkrumpli

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

szalmiákszesz

g_lz_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

gólzápor (eddig egyszer volt)

v_szk_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

kozeput írta:


> gólzápor (eddig egyszer volt)
> 
> v_szk_p_s


ilyen még nem volt, tanácstalan vagyok


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

manka63 írta:


> ilyen még nem volt, tanácstalan vagyok


 
Ha már foci, akkor *vészkapus kiss*

t_lv_jk_lcs


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

tolvajkulcs (erre is gondoltam, de nem mertem leírni)

s_f_lv_n_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

sífelvonó

k_z_m_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

kazamata

v_rp_nc_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

várpince

zs_ld_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

zsoldos

v_d_b_sty_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

védőbástya

r_h_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

ruhatár

z_r_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

záróra (bocs, dolgoznom kell, később jövök)

m_nk__nd_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 14)

munkaundor (akkor szia, nem tudom mikor jövök:Jó munkát)

k_r_s_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

kereset v. káreset

t_k_rm_ny


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 14)

takarmány

f_lh_szn_l_n_v


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

felhasználónév

_r_tts_g_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 14)

érettségi
k_m_ny.n_p_k


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 14)

kemény napok

f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 14)

fecskefészek

d_r_ly_


----------



## V.Manó (2010 Június 14)

derelye
cs_t_szt_


----------



## loede (2010 Június 15)

csőtészta

_pr_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 15)

április

m_st_rm_


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 15)

mestermű

v_k_c_ _


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 15)

vakáció
ny_r_l_s


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 15)

nyaralás

k-gy--b-rk-


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 15)

csavokave írta:


> nyaralás
> 
> k-gy--b-rk-


 
kígyóuborka

gy_ngyh_l_sz


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 15)

gyöngyhalász

k--g-sz-t-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Június 15)

kiegészítő

t-sk-r-d--


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 15)

táskarádió

h-b--lh-r-t-s


----------



## ludmyka (2010 Június 15)

hibaelhárítás

b-ll-nty-z-t


----------



## V.Manó (2010 Június 15)

billentyüzet
t_v_r_t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 15)

távirat

-t-l-nyd-j-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 15)

átalánydíjas

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 15)

körömpörkölt
f-jd-l-mcs-ll-p-t-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 15)

fájdalomcsillapító

sz_m_c_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 15)

szamóca

st-l-s-r-nyz-t


----------



## bolika (2010 Június 15)

stílusirányzat

gy_gysz-r-rz-k-nys-g


----------



## elsebi (2010 Június 15)

gyógyszerérzékenység

k-ll-m-tl-ns-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 15)

kellemetlenség

p_kh_l_


----------



## bolika (2010 Június 15)

pókháló
_szm-l_tl_n


----------



## elsebi (2010 Június 15)

pókháló

új szó: k-m-r-th-t-tl-n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 15)

eszméletlen; kimeríthetetlen

cs_d_lj_r_s


----------



## elsebi (2010 Június 15)

csődeljárás

k-p-t-l-z-m-s


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

kapitalizmus
p-r-sztr-jk-


----------



## loede (2010 Június 16)

peresztrojka

k_pv_s_l_


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 16)

képviselő

f_l_ _t_m_t_


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

félautomata
l_mp_b_r_


----------



## loede (2010 Június 17)

lámpabúra

pr_v_k_t_v


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

provokatív

s_v_ny_s_g


----------



## ebír (2010 Június 17)

savanyúság

_ll_tsz_l_d_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

állatszelidítő

p_p_cs_ll_tk_


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Június 17)

papucsállatka

m_kr_szk_p_k_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 17)

mikroszkopikus

m-ll-kt-v-k-nys-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

melléktevékenység

z_b_l_


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 17)

zabáló

-l-k-l-


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 17)

előkelő

_nt_kr_szt_s


----------



## beganyp (2010 Június 17)

előkelő
f_lt_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

Antikrisztus
feltétel

r_m_nt_k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 17)

romantika

-s--rd-


----------



## bernisoad (2010 Június 17)

esőerdő
v_mp_r


----------



## annamuh (2010 Június 17)

esőerdő
t_n_cs_d_


----------



## annamuh (2010 Június 17)

vámpír
b_sz_rk_ny_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 17)

tanácsadó
boszorkányos

k-lv-r--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

kálvária

p_szm_h


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 17)

poszméh

t-rr-r--m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

terrárium

b_lcs_d_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 17)

bölcsődal

m-nk-l-h-t-s-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

munkalehetőség

p_r_z_t_


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 17)

munkalehetőség
.lk.lk.p.szt.s.tott.l.n.t.tt.t.k


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 17)

párázati
Bocsánat,figyélmetlen voltam.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

aletta5 írta:


> párázati
> Bocsánat,figyélmetlen voltam.


 
Semmi gond! Amúgy parazitára gondoltam
elkelkáposztásítottalanítottátok

t_rg_nc_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 17)

kozeput írta:


> munkalehetőség
> 
> p_r_z_t_


 
parazita
_lm_lk_d_s


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 17)

kozeput írta:


> Semmi gond! Amúgy parazitára gondoltam
> elkelkáposztásítottalanítottátok
> 
> t_rg_nc_


 
targonca
_lm_lk_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

elmélkedés

str_p_b_r_


----------



## Tukeinon (2010 Június 17)

strapabíró

_sz_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 17)

aszály

b_k_f_c_m


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 18)

bokaficam

k_l_nl_g_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

különleges

sl-g-rf-szt-v-l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

slágerfesztivál

h_j_h_nt_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 18)

hajóhinta

cs_lsz_v_s


----------



## nyak lanc (2010 Június 18)

cselszövés

gy_rm_kn_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

gyermeknap

f_lv_n_l_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 18)

felvonulás

m_j_l_s


----------



## bali20 (2010 Június 18)

majális

k_r__nd_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 18)

koriander

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## loede (2010 Június 18)

levendula

s_r_ff


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 18)

seriff

p_st_k_cs_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

postakocsi

j_lk_p


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

jelkép

sz-k-csk-nyv


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

szakácskönyv

t_ng_rsz_m


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

tengerszem

m-nd-l-m-t-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

mandulaműtét

r_k_m_nyr_gz_t_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

rakományrögzítő

c-k-rr-p-f-ld


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 18)

cukorrépaföld
k.r.k.ssz.k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

kerekesszék

k_p_cn_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 18)

kapucni

t_l_p_t_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 18)

telepatikus

k_m_rny_k


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

komornyik

p-l-cs-nt-t-szt-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 18)

palacsintatészta

_ll_tm_nyk_ _g_sz_t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

illetménykiegészítés

cs-k-l-d-l-k-r


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 18)

csokoládélikőr

f_lh_t_lm_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 18)

felhatalmazás

pr_p_g_nd_k_ _dv_ny


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 18)

propagandakiadvány

k-l-p-csny-l


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 18)

kalapácsnyél

h_t_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 18)

határforgalom

_ _nt_f_r_z_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 19)

iontoforézis 

g-lv-n-z-c--


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

galvanizáció

j_gb_t_rl_s


----------



## loede (2010 Június 19)

jogbitorlás

_kt_s


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 19)

aktus

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

felhőszakadás

b_rn_m_dv_


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 19)

barnamedve

t_nt_st_l_t


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 19)

felhőszakadás
t_r_st_sk-


----------



## bali20 (2010 Június 19)

tantestület

túróstáska?

t_nt_h_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Június 19)

tintahal

_sz_h_rty_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

úszóhártya

p_rk_l__r


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 19)

parkolóóra

_dvh_ds_r_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 19)

üdvhadsereg

h-s-d--ny-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

hasadóanyag

b_rr_k_d_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 19)

barrakuda

b-r-zd-b-ll-g-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 19)

barázdabillegető

k_sz_n_t_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

kaszinótojás

k_ln_v_z


----------



## ebír (2010 Június 19)

kölnivíz

_szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

asztaltáncoltatás

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## kisidaj (2010 Június 19)

galambdúc

s-k sz-r-ncs-t


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Június 19)

sok szerencsét

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

játszótér

r_b_tp_l_t_


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Június 19)

robotpilóta

l_z_h_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

lezuhan

sz_ty_l_


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Június 19)

szotyola

m_z_n_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 19)

mezőnézés???

kr_mt_r_


----------



## FreeRP (2010 Június 19)

lövés


----------



## viktor901 (2010 Június 19)

krémturó
szmtgp


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 19)

számítógép
_tv_f_r_g_p


----------



## viktor901 (2010 Június 19)

ütvefúrógép
klpcs


----------



## Kathyc (2010 Június 19)

kalapács
dkprfrsz


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

dekopirfűrész
vrsnytnc


----------



## loede (2010 Június 20)

versenytánc

_sl_ny


----------



## silent river (2010 Június 20)

őslény

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 20)

szerecsendió

p_sp_kk_ny_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

püspökkenyér

l_gg_mb_r_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 20)

léggömbárus

t-rdh-r-sny-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

térdharisnya

n_pl_j_gyz_t_k


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 20)

naplójegyzetek

l-tsz-r-sz-zl-t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

látszerészüzlet

_tl_gh_m_rs_kl_t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 20)

átlaghőmérséklet

-p-r-b-r-t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

operabarát

k_ _ll_t_sm_gny_t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 20)

kiállításmegnyitás

r-p-l-sz-r-ncs-tl-ns-g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

repülőszerencsétlenség

m_g_ss_gk_l_nbs_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 20)

magasságkülönbség

k-lcs-nz-h-ly


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

kölcsönzőhely

k_t_dr_l_v_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 20)

katedrálüveg

k_t_sztr_f_t_r_zm_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

katasztrófaturizmus

pr_b_m_gr_nd_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 20)

próbamegrendelés

r_f_r_nc_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

referencia

cs_ll_gh_b_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 20)

csillagháború

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

felhőkarcoló

d_d_k_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 20)

dedikálás

_sz_t_nf_ly_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 20)

úszótanfolyam

b_nt_t_r_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 20)

büntetőrúgás

v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 20)

villámhárító

sz-c--l-zm-s


----------



## bodza80 (2010 Június 20)

szocializmus

x.l.f.n.t.


----------



## Szorongó (2010 Június 20)

xilofonütő

( bár, szerintem külön írandó, azaz két szó...)

sk_l_v_r_ _ c_ _k


----------



## Kathyc (2010 Június 20)

skálavariációk
sz-pp-n-p-r-


----------



## bodza80 (2010 Június 20)

szappanopera 

(a xilofonütő egy szó!)

.p.r..r..


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

operaária

r.g.szt.sz.l.g


----------



## bodza80 (2010 Június 20)

ragasztószalag

c.p.f.z.p.c.k


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

cipőfűzőpöcök

t.ng.r.l.ttj.r.


----------



## proland (2010 Június 21)

tengeralattjáró

sz_nt_t_z_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 21)

szintetizátor

cs_r_szny_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 21)

cseresznye

t-szt-l-tp-ld-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 21)

tiszteletpéldány

br_kk_l_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 21)

brokkoli

t-rn-v-rs-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 21)

tornaverseny

l_p_t_k


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 21)

lópaták /lapátok/

k-m-nys-pr-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 21)

lopótökre gondoltam, de ezek se rosszak

kéményseprő

t_lp_l_v_l_


----------



## Zizzzz (2010 Június 21)

talpalávalő

H_t_sz_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 22)

hiteszegő?

sz-lm-n-ll-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 22)

szalmonella

v_zk__ld_


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 22)

vízköoldó
m.gm.r.t.s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 22)

megmaratás;megmerítés

f_ty_lf_lh_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 22)

fátyolfelhő

m_z_._
k_k_rcs_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 Június 22)

kökörcsin
f_l_m_l_


----------



## theokat (2010 Június 22)

felemeli
m_g_lk_t_j_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Június 22)

nagyon elmaradtam töletek betegség végett "anlikar"


----------



## anlikar (2010 Június 22)

fülemüle gondoltam 
sz_nv_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 22)

szenvedés (Üdv újra közöttünk!)

J_ _g_szs_g_t!


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 22)

theokat írta:


> felemeli
> m_g_lk_t_j_


megalkotja


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 22)

kozeput írta:


> szenvedés (Üdv újra közöttünk!)
> 
> J_ _g_szs_g_t!


jóegészséget
v-d-m-s-g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 22)

vidámság

k_nt_rf_l_z


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 22)

köntörfalaz
-g-szs-g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 22)

igaszság

m_d_rl_tt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 22)

madárlátta

t_nt_f_lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 22)

tintafolt

c_lt_l_n_l


----------



## zaluro (2010 Június 22)

Tintafolt

n_f_l_jcs


----------



## Andrea1982 (2010 Június 22)

nefelejcs
sz_r_t_t


----------



## katcha777 (2010 Június 22)

szeretet
b_k_ss_g


----------



## Gigi24 (2010 Június 22)

békesség
b_r_ts_g


----------



## Andrea1982 (2010 Június 22)

barátság


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 22)

feladat?

k-r-cs-nyf-d-sz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 22)

karácsonyfadísz

_v_gg_ly_


----------



## Andrea1982 (2010 Június 22)

üveggolyó
_lt_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 22)

öltés

k-z-sz-t-r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 22)

kéziszótár

-r--szt-l


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Június 22)

lovas
k_v_k_


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Június 22)

íróasztal
h_h_h_


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Június 22)

éltes
n_pny_gt_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Június 22)

napnyugta

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

felhőszakadás

cs_m_g_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 23)

csemege

k-szp-nzf-z-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

készpénzfizetés

m_gz_tv_z


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Június 23)

magzatvíz

-lv-sb-b-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

alvósbaba

k_rt_b_f_tt


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Június 23)

körtebefött

str-t-g--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

stratégia

n_dr_gp_l_nk_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 23)

nadrágpelenka

sz-lm--zv-gy


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

szalmaözvegy

k_l_st_r


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 23)

kolostor

k-r-szt-sl-v-g-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

kereszteslovagok

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 23)

tüzijáték
t-v-r-zs-


----------



## Halot (2010 Június 23)

tavirózsa
k-v-scs-sz-


----------



## el_sid (2010 Június 23)

kávéscsésze

sz-m-lyz-t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 23)

személyzet

r-d-rb-r-nd-z-s


----------



## el_sid (2010 Június 23)

radarberendezés

p-l--t-l-n


----------



## Halot (2010 Június 23)

polietilén

k_r_sk_d_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 23)

kereskedő

j-lz-z-szl-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 23)

jelzőzászló

b_rr_v_l_


----------



## silent river (2010 Június 23)

borravaló

h_m_sk_rty_s


----------



## Halot (2010 Június 23)

hamiskártyás

gy_jt_zs_n_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

gyújtózsinór

p_r_l_l_gr_mm_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 24)

paralelogramma ( szerettem a mértent, de ezzel a szóval mindig sok bajom volt)

k_v_r_p_lt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

keverőpult

t_l_csk_


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 24)

talicska

-t-t-sz-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

etetőszék

b_gy_g_m_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 24)

bugyigumi (?)

m_nt_z_ _szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

Jóóó!
mintázóasztal

l_p_st_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 24)

lapostetű

s_b_ss_gt_ll_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

sebességtúllépés

h_t_r_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 24)

határőr

t_ng_rm_lys_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

tengermélység

m_sk_tl_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Június 24)

muskátli

b_r_ts_g


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 24)

barátság
t_p_t_sz_g_ly


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Június 24)

tapétaszegély

t_mpl_m_s*l_v_g


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 24)

templomos lovag  

-d--m-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

adóemelés

b_dz_l_kv_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 24)

bodzalekvár

_ny_ncs_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Június 24)

ínyencség

m-k-m-st-r


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 24)

mókamester

zs_n_rp_dl_s


----------



## Krisztiszilvi (2010 Június 24)

zsinórpadlás
r_d_._l_k_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

rádiólokátor

j_h_szb_jt_r


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 24)

Eszembe nem jutott volna hogy az a pont a két magánhangzó között nem jelent semmit. én 'redő alákotor'-ra gondoltam. 
De ez könnyebb *juhászbojtár*

h_ll_d_kgy_jt_


----------



## Andrea1982 (2010 Június 24)

hulladékgyűjtő
f_z_t_s_m_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

fizetésemelés

k_szk_d_r


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 24)

kaszkadőr

cs_r_pk-lyh-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 24)

cserépkályha

s_t_t_k


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 24)

sütőtök

h-rg-szt-ny-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 24)

horgásztanya

p_st_k_ld_m_ny


----------



## Mentalgigi (2010 Június 24)

postaküldemény

_lk_pz_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 24)

elképzelhetetlen

m_s_m_nd_s


----------



## lecsólencsi (2010 Június 24)

mesemondás
b_m_r_ng


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 25)

bumeráng

p_rk_tt_


----------



## kozakm (2010 Június 25)

parketta

-r-f-z-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 25)

írófüzet

t_r_r_d_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

túrórudi

*k_r_kp_rs_v*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 25)

kerékpársáv

p_nt_ll_


----------



## lecsólencsi (2010 Június 25)

pantalló

_l_zm_ny


----------



## hazisarkany70 (2010 Június 25)

előzmény

_l_t_rz_s


----------



## lecsólencsi (2010 Június 25)

életérzés

f_rt_tl_n_t_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

fertőtlenítő (elgondolkodtató volt)

_ _t_m_nt_s * n_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 25)

autómentes nap

tr_gy_d_mb


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

trágyadomb

_lm_b_t_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 25)

elmebeteg

l-k-sb-zt-s-t-s


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

lakásbiztosítás

m_f_


----------



## lecsólencsi (2010 Június 25)

műfű

kr_t_n


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

kretén-krétán-kroton

m_r_sz_l_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 25)

mérőszalag

k_ck_c_k_r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 25)

kockacukor

l-v-sr-h-m


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

lovasroham 
h_g_szt_k_szty_


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

hegesztőkesztyű
sz_r_t_t_hs_g


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 25)

szeretetéhség (ez nagyon ügyi volt!!!)

v_r_gf_ldt_p_ld_t


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

virágföldtápoldat
_p_r_d_tts_g


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Június 25)

áporodottság

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

fenyőtoboz
g_r_gs_l_t_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 26)

görögsaláta

s_k_tf_jd


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

süketfajd

_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 26)

nem süket-, hanem siket-!

ablakkeret

b_c_kl_t_r_l_


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Igazad van Kedves Aranytiszta - bocs !

biciklitároló

_r_ny_lm_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 26)

aranyalma 

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## paralax (2010 Június 26)

aranytisza írta:


> aranyalma
> 
> t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


 

természetvédelem

l_gk_nd_c_ _n_l_


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

légkondicionáló

cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 26)

...hát... paralax! jobb párosítást ki se találhattál volna!  mint élet és halál.

*cserépkályha

_p_rt_rm_x
*


----------



## petergy (2010 Június 26)

aranytisza írta:


> ...hát... paralax! jobb párosítást ki se találhattál volna!  mint élet és halál.
> 
> *cserépkályha
> 
> ...


eperturmix


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 26)

petergy kihagyta a feladványt, de a lánc nem szakadhat meg

_ p_ _mm_rg_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 26)

ópiummérgezés

t_r_r_d_


----------



## stemari (2010 Június 26)

túrórudi
p_t_y_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 26)

pöttyös

g_rn_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 26)

garnéla

-kv-r--m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 26)

akvárium

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 27)

Szóval akkor ott tartunk, hogy *szalmiákszesz

*a feladvány pedíííg  * _ssz_k_sz_l_d_tt*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

összekuszálódott

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 27)

ártalmatlan 

*k_nyvk_t_m_st_r*


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 27)

repülőgép
d_r_zsf_sz_k


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 27)

nem ez a feladat!

*k_nyvk_t_m_st_r*


----------



## nagymari (2010 Június 27)

könyvkötőmester
t_r_sl_p_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

túróslepény

k_m_k_z_


----------



## nagymari (2010 Június 27)

kamikáze

_nt_z_k_nn_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

öntözőkanna

b_g_cs_g_


----------



## rea14 (2010 Június 27)

búgócsiga

l-h-ng-rl-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

lehengerlő

sz_b_d_l_m


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

lehengerlő

k-sm-csk-


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

szabadalom

m-csk-j-j


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 27)

macskajaj
sz_kl_b


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

sz_kl_b


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

székláb

tr-mb-l-n


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 27)

trambulin
-lm-sl-p-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

almáslepény

sz_v_rgy_jt_


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

szivargyújtó
k-k-r-c-k-s-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 27)

kozeput írta:


> almáslepény
> 
> sz_v_rgy_jt_




szivargyújtó

h_j_k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

kukoricakása; hajókirándulás

k_rt_t_rp_


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

kertitörpe
m-ng-l-c-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

mangalica

sz_l_k_r_


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

szőlőkaró
k-ngy-l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

kengyel

b_c_b_c_


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 27)

mangalica
k-r-m-ll-


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 27)

bicebóca
k-csk-b-k


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 27)

kecskebéka
l-v-l-b-k-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

levelibéka

k_k_d_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 27)

kakadu

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

póréhagyma

s_b_lv_ny


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 27)

sóbálvány

_r_ny * k_z_p_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 27)

arany középút

h_tm_rf_ld_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 27)

hétmérföldes

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 27)

katamarán

sz_v_rv_nyh_l


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 27)

arany*középút
_rnyl_l__m


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 27)

Grandilkó írta:


> katamarán
> 
> sz_v_rv_nyh_l


 
szivárványhal

_l_mk_t_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 27)

ólomkötény

k_nd_ll_r_cs


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 27)

kandallórács
_m_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 27)

Ámor

ny_lv_ssz_


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 27)

nyílvessző

*f_z_t_sk_pt_l_ns_g*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 27)

fizetésképtelenség

c_nt_n_r_ _m


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 27)

centenárium
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 28)

tengerpart

k-t-g-r--k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

kategóriák

t_r_szny_r_k


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Június 28)

tarisznyarák

f-z-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

fizetés

r_k_sz_z_m


----------



## loede (2010 Június 28)

rekeszizom

_ld_z_t


----------



## sunniest (2010 Június 28)

áldozat
sz_g_t_l_s


----------



## stolee (2010 Június 28)

szigetelés

d_pl_m_v_d_s


----------



## sunniest (2010 Június 28)

diplomavédés
g_lv_n_z_c__


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 28)

galvanizáció

p _ _ c c s _ r n _ k


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 28)

piaccsarnok

p_r__d_s_s r_ndsz_r


----------



## Yumi (2010 Június 28)

periódusosrendszer
b_f_k_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

bifokális

tr_nszv_szt_t_


----------



## katicabogár44 (2010 Június 28)

transzvesztita
m_nt_l_v_l


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 28)

menetlevél

l_h_ng_r_l


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 28)

lehengerel
pr-gr-m-z-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 28)

programozó

n_gyz_tgy_kv_n_s


----------



## Halot (2010 Június 28)

négyzetgyökvonás

k_v_._r_ssz_ndv_cs


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 28)

kaviáros-szendvics

p_l_cs_nt_s_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

palacsintasütő

b_rd_lyh_z


----------



## Halot (2010 Június 28)

bordélyház

m_nk_n_lk_l_


----------



## nemlin (2010 Június 28)

bordélyház
p_n_l_á_


----------



## nemlin (2010 Június 28)

bocsánat, p_n_lh_z akart lenni.


----------



## Yumi (2010 Június 28)

panelház

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 28)

atomerőmű

h_l_lcs_ll_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

halálcsillag

k_rh_lyl_v_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

korhelyleves

gy_m_r_g_s


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 28)

gyomorégés
n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

napfogyatkozás

s_b_ny_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

sóbánya

k_r_ml_kk


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

körömlakk

p_r_d_st_


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 28)

parodista

k_r_tr_dsz_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

parodista

k_k_rsz_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

kőkorszak

s_tn_v_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

sütnivaló

sz_n_g_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

szénégető (ez jó volt)

sz_b_sm_nt_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

szabásminta (kösz)

l_d_nk_b_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

lódenkabát

l_p_sk_sz_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

laposkúszás

c_g_nyk_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

cigánykerék

t_rn_dr_ssz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

tornadressz

c_p_f_z_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

cipőfűző

b_rk_csb_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

barkácsbolt

k_nyvk_r_sk_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

könyvkereskedés

sz_r_cs_nd__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

szerecsendió

k_k_szr_sz_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

kókuszreszelék

k_kt_lp_r_d_cs_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

koktélparadicsom

zs_km_dz_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

zsákmadzag

k_r_n_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

karonülő

cs_cssz_p_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

csecsszopó

m-rk-t-l-lk-z-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

márkatalálkozó ?

d__v_t_t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

diavetítés /igen,gratulálok!/

f-kh-gym-m-rt-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

fokhagymamártás

m_l_cl_p_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

malaclopó

g-szt-ny-p-r-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

gesztenyepüré

m_ggyl_v_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

meggyleves

f-n-ms-g-k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

finomságok

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

fogyókúra

t-pl-lk-z-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

táplálkozás

t_st_dz_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

testedzés

-g-szs-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

egészség

v-t-l-t-s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

vitalitás /köszönöm a játékot/

l-nd-l-t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

lendület

p-h-n-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

pihenés

r_k_nc_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

rakonca(?)

k_t_f_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

kötőfék (bizony)

s_t_p_d


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

satupad

v_ll_sk_lcs


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

villáskulcs

sz_mh_b_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

számháború

_tt_r_cs_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

úttörőcsapat

l_b_r_t_r__m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

laboratórium

s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

salétromsav

v_gyk_z_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 28)

vegykezel

m_gm_rg_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 28)

megmérgez

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## loede (2010 Június 29)

tudathasadás

_ll_n_ll


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 29)

körömlakk

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

loede írta:


> tudathasadás
> 
> _ll_n_ll


 
ellenáll

pr_bl_m_


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 29)

probléma

p_n_r_m_


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 29)

panoráma

g_lk_r_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

gólkirály

h_zt_zn_z_


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Június 29)

háztűznéző

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

erdőkerülő

n_v_g_c__


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Június 29)

navigáció

k_ny_lm_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

kényelmes

p_dl_g_z


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 29)

padlógáz

k-rm-nt-s-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

kármentesítés

_v_gh_zh_t_s


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Június 29)

üvegházhatás

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

karikatúra

p_rb_sz_d


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 29)

párbeszéd

f_l_g_r__


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

filagória (ez kemény volt)

s_tr_f_


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 29)

satrafa

m_d_rf_sz_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 29)

satrafa (köszi)

madárfészek
f_b_tk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

fabatka

F_h_rl_f__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 29)

Feherérlófia

k-t-n-z-n-k-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

katonazenekar

b_nd_k_szty_ (Jó éjt! Letelt a munkaidőm!)


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 29)

bundakesztyű

k-r-mr-sz-l- /jó pihenést/


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 29)

körömreszelő

k_ _rd_n_t_t_ng_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 29)

koordinátatengely (majdnem kardántengelyt pötyögtem)

l_p_t_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Június 29)

lopótök

k_l_nk_ _d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

különkiadás

b_l_ttc_p_


----------



## Ban_And (2010 Június 30)

balettcipő

k_l_nk__d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

különkiadás

tr_nz_szt_r


----------



## zséné (2010 Június 30)

tranzisztor

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

kéményseprő

d_g_h_z_


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Június 30)

dugóhúzó

f_ny_k_p_z_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

fényképezőgép

k_nn_kt_r


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Június 30)

konnektor

b_cs_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

becsület

_rl_f_g


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 30)

őrlőfog

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Június 30)

kenyérpirító

h_m_rs_kl_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Június 30)

hőmérséklet

k_ny_rp_r_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

kenyérpirító

t_r_kf_j_s


----------



## loede (2010 Június 30)

törökfejes

_lb_v_l_


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Június 30)

fülbevaló

k_r_kgy_r_t_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 30)

loede írta:


> törökfejes
> 
> _lb_v_l_


 
elbüvölő
m_gn_s_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 30)

mágneses

n_pm_s_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

népmese

r-jz-l--szt-l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

rajzolóasztal

s_r_gh_jt_


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 30)

sereghajtó
_t_z_b_r_nd


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

utazóbőrönd

t_rsb_rl_t


----------



## vajo (2010 Június 30)

társbérlet
_lb_rl_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

albérlő

h_z_ _r


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

háziúr

cs-nd-st-rs


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

albérlő

t_ _k_nyh_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

teakonyha /csendestárs/

cs-r-p-d-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

csőrepedés

f-kh-gym-kr-m


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

fokhagymakrém

p-r-d-cs-mm-rt-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

0.618 írta:


> teakonyha /csendestárs/
> 
> cs-r-p-d-s



elnéztem? akkor bocsi


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

paradicsommártás

b-bg-ly-s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

/nem gond,csak most megkeveredtem/

p-r-d-cs-mm-rt-s /ez jön?/

ok
babgulyás

p-pr-k-skr-mpl-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

paprikáskrumpli

f-gy-k-r-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

fogyókúra

t-stm-zg-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

testmozgás

zs-rl-sz-v-s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

zsírleszívás

h-l-p-nz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

hálapénz

sz-gy-nf-lt


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

szégyenfolt

pl-szt-k-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

plasztika

h-ly-gh-r-t


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 30)

hólyaghurut

gy-gy-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

gyógyulás

b_t_gsz_b_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

betegszabi

t_pp_nz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

táppénz

gy_tr_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

gyötrelem

v_g_szt_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

vigasztalás

s_g_lysz_rv_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

segélyszervezet

h_m_n_t_r__s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

humanitárius

b_pt_st_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

baptista

_gyh_zf_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

egyházfi

p_rs_lyp_nz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

perselypénz

k_b_tg_mb


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

kabátgomb

r__nk_rn_c__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

reinkarnáció

sp_r_t_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

spiritiszta

r_t__l_


----------



## Gabor60 (2010 Június 30)

spiritiszta

v_r_zsl_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

kozeput írta:


> spiritiszta
> 
> r_t__l_




rituálé

sz_rt_rt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

szép megfejtés

szertartás

b_r_kr_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

bürokrata (meg is dolgoztam vele)

_ll_mf_rm_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

államforma

tr_mb_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

trombózis

b_c_l_sg_zd_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

bacilusgazda (remek volt)

v_r_gk_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

virágkötő (igyekszem lépést tartani)

p_rv_l_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

párválasztás

_d__l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

ideális (van olyan?)

sz_v_gk_rny_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

szövegkörnyezet (itt vagy)

b_rr_v_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

borravaló (itt csak volt egy telefonom)

_t_ll_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

itallap (az ideálisra írtam)

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

póréhagyma (nagyon kösz)

l_k_d_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

lakodalom (csak nem?)

m_ny_csk_t_nc


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

menyecsketánc (ááá!)

n_sz_j_nd_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

nászajándék

k_v_f_z_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

kávéfőző (5db)

t_jf_l_ssz_j_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

tejfelesszájú

k_tny_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

kotnyeles

t_v_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

tivornya

s_kkp_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

sakkparti

h_ld_dv_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

holdudvar


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

kozeput írta:


> holdudvar




hol a feladvány?


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

manka63 írta:


> hol a feladvány?


Hát ez magas labda volt....kiss

l_k_k_cs_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

lakókocsi (azért nem haragszol?)

t_l_kk_nyv


----------



## zoldfold (2010 Június 30)

komolyzene
h_rny_s_ly_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

telekkönyv (most az egyszer elnézem)

k_gy_lm_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

kegyelmes

m_gb_cs_jt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

megbocsájt

_rg_lm_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

irgalmaz (de szép)

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 30)

kandeláber

k_scs_rk_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Június 30)

kiscserkész

v-l-gt-l-lk-z-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 30)

világtalálkozó

g-n-r-c--


----------



## prei (2010 Július 1)

generáció

-fj-k-r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 1)

ifjúkor

-lv-l-szth-t-tl-n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 1)

elválaszthatatlan

kr_mpl_g_mb_c


----------



## sabynee (2010 Július 1)

krumpligomboc

m_g__en_s_gt_l_n_ít


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Július 1)

kozeput írta:


> elválaszthatatlan
> 
> kr_mpl_g_mb_c





krumpligombóc


r_nd_l_tl_n_l


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Július 1)

sabynee írta:


> krumpligomboc
> 
> m_g__en_s_gt_l_n_ít



megszentségtelenít (a hibákat leszámítva)


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Július 1)

Paulpapa írta:


> krumpligombóc
> 
> 
> r_nd_l_tl_n_l



rendületlenül

h_b_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 1)

hibátlan

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Július 1)

szerepcsere

_sm_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 1)

ismerős

k_dv_nc


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Július 1)

kedvenc

_d_t_lt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 1)

időtöltés

k_rm_r_n


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Július 1)

kormorán

z_n_d_l_t_n


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 1)

zenedélután

z_br_cs_k_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 1)

zebracsíkos

n_m_s_t_t_v_k_nys_g


----------



## erika0111 (2010 Július 1)

nemesítőtevékenység

Z_N_GR_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 1)

talán zongora

cs_pk_b_gy_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 1)

csipkebogyó (hali)

cs_cs_r_b_rs_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 1)

csicseriborsó

f-jt-ttb-bl-v-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 1)

fejtettbab-leves

l_v_lk_zb_s_t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 1)

levélkézbesítés

c-m-nt-r-gy-r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 1)

cementárugyár

p_ _z_ _l_ktr_m_ss_g


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 1)

piezoelektromosság

h-rl-p-lv-s-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 1)

hírlapolvasó

t-d-s-t-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 1)

tudósító

ny-md-g-p


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 1)

nyomdagép

l-pk--d-


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 1)

lapkiadó

v-z-rc-k


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Július 1)

vezércikk?
v.z.t.v.lt.s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 1)

vezetőváltás

k_m_d__


----------



## katicabogár44 (2010 Július 1)

komédia
m_z__l__d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

mozielőadás

t_lm_cs


----------



## loede (2010 Július 2)

tolmács

_szk_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

eszköz

cs_m_p_nt


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

repülőgép
_b_a_p_r_á_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

hajnalkabalogh írta:


> repülőgép
> _b_a_p_r_á_


 
Ez hogy sikerült? Nézd meg a szabályt légyszi...

cs_m_p_nt


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

Ezt elböktem, bocsi.
egyébként 
ablakpárkányra gondoltam.
Most egy helyesen:
_jt_f_lf_


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

és csomópont az előző megfejtés

hogy a repülőgépet honnan vettem, így visszanézve fogalmam sincs 

sorry...


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

hajnalkabalogh írta:


> és csomópont az előző megfejtés
> 
> hogy a repülőgépet honnan vettem, így visszanézve fogalmam sincs
> 
> sorry...


 
No problem!
ajtófélfa

f_r_g_p


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

fúrógép

_l_k_d_sj_lz_

Lassan belejövök


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

elakadásjelző (Hajrá)

b_r_k_p_l_nk_


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

borókapálinka

b_r_ckv_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

barackvirág

t_j_sgr_n_t


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

tojásgránát

_lc_h_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

álcaháló

k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

katasztrófa

m_nt_ _p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

mentőápoló

sz_m_v_r


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

szamovár

k_ty_s_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

katyusa

tr_kt_rb_ls_


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

traktorbelső (???)

_r_t_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

aratógép (jó volt)

m_jkr_m


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

májkrém

h_lp_st_t_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

halpástétom

sz_rk_l_b


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

szarkaláb

k_z_pk_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

középkor


----------



## kis.virág (2010 Július 2)

nem írtál új feladványt!

itt van egy:

B_l_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

Balaton (helyes, résen vagy)

k_r_m_ll


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

karamell

cs_k_l_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

csokoládé

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

csalamádé

s_v_ny_s_g


----------



## VargaZso (2010 Július 2)

savanyúság

_r_sp_pr_k_


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

erőspaprika

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

szerecsendió

b_f_tt_sg_m_


----------



## loede (2010 Július 2)

befőttesgumi

_ml_k_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 2)

emlékezet

_l_p_d_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 2)

ülőpadok vagy elepedek?

p-ly--r--nt-c--


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 2)

pályaorientáció

k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## loede (2010 Július 3)

kezeslábas

n_gy_dd_nt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 3)

negyeddöntő

-kr-b-t-k-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 3)

akrobatika

_rl_m_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 3)

örlőmalom

b_b_._l_j


----------



## <3Cicaaaaa<3 (2010 Július 3)

babaolaj

sz_ny_gp_dl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 3)

szőnyegpadló

h_j_t_r_tt


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 3)

hajótörött

gy_rk_m_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 3)

gyárkémény

p_ty__t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 3)

potyautas

sz-rz-t-sr-nd


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 3)

szerzetesrend

-rz-k-nys-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 3)

érzékenység

h_m_k_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 3)

homokóra 

n-szt-lg--


----------



## Magdika59 (2010 Július 3)

szerzetesrend
sz-n-n-m-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 4)

hegyipatak írta:


> homokóra
> 
> n-szt-lg--


 
nosztalgia

p_rk_pcs_l_t


----------



## mutans (2010 Július 4)

párkapcsolat

k_nd_nzv_zl__r_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 4)

kondenzvízleeresztő

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 4)

matuzsálem

t-j-st-rt-


----------



## Hrossvalr (2010 Július 4)

tojástartó

m-lyr-p-l-s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 4)

mélyrepülés

t_rv_nysz_lg_


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 4)

törvényszolga

_l_b_str_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 4)

alabástrom

_lv_s_j_gy


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 4)

olvasójegy

kl_v__t_r_


----------



## tavinarcisz (2010 Július 4)

klaviatúra

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

erdőkerülő
_gyt_k_r_


----------



## pede1 (2010 Július 4)

rozelany írta:


> erdőkerülő
> agytekerő



_m_g_r_g_dn_k_


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 4)

megöregednek


f_gg_nyk_rn_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 4)

függönykarnis

sz_ny_k_l_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 4)

kozeput írta:


> sz_ny_k_l_s


szunyókálás

r_m_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 5)

rémálom


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 5)

/feladat lemaradt/

r-d-rb-r-nd-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 5)

radarberendezés

k_k_rcs_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 5)

kökörcsin

r_zm_r_ng


----------



## Rivendell (2010 Július 5)

rozmaring

l_v_rs_nyp_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 5)

lóversenypálya

b_s_j_r_s


----------



## Rivendell (2010 Július 5)

busójárás

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 5)

kalamajka

_v_gt_gr_s


----------



## Rivendell (2010 Július 5)

üvegtigris

d_._d_l_v


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 5)

diadalív

b_k_r_d__


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

radarberendezés

f_k_sz_


----------



## adem82 (2010 Július 5)

FÓKUSZ

t-l-f-n


----------



## loede (2010 Július 5)

telefon

_k_rt_stv_r


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 5)

ikertestvér

l_b_t_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 5)

libatömés

cs_l_kp_rk_lt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 5)

csülökpörkölt

v-ssz--l-s-k


----------



## drac (2010 Július 5)

visszaélések
v-r-g-llv-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 6)

virágállvány

t_nt_t_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 6)

tüntetés

n-pny-gt-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 6)

napnyugta

k_z_mb_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 6)

közömbös

cs_r_sz.ny_m_g


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 6)

kozeput írta:


> diadalív
> 
> b_k_r_d__


 
bikarodeó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 6)

róozó írta:


> közömbös
> 
> cs_r_szny_m_g


 
cseresznyemag

b_c_b_c_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 6)

bicebóca ?

b-bl--gr-f--


----------



## Ancsika34 (2010 Július 6)

bibliográfia?

c-p-f-z-


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Július 6)

cipőfűző

v_rs_nyb_c_kl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 6)

versenybicikli

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## loede (2010 Július 7)

póréhagyma

m_nk_v_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

munkavezető

k_rny_z_t_sm_r_t


----------



## scanman (2010 Július 7)

környezetismeret

k_ty_k_m_d__


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 7)

kutyakomédia

_z_n_s_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

azonosítatlan

zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## fallamanuel (2010 Július 7)

zsalugáter
v_nd_gv_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

vendégváró

m_b_lkl_m_


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

mobilklíma

k_rm_nyz_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

kormányzás

t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

túrógombóc

cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## dnagian (2010 Július 7)

cserépkályha

h_t_l_gy_nt_z_s


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

hotelügyintézés

_ng_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

ingatlan

s_b_lv_ny


----------



## dnagian (2010 Július 7)

(tök jó..a hotelre nem is gondoltam )) de igy is ok  ) sóbálvány

f_rm_ny_mt_tv_ny


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

sóbálvány

v_s_l_


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

bocs, csak most vettem észre,hogy már válaszoltak erre, szóval...
formanyomtatvány

v_s_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

vasaló

k_m_nym_g


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

köménymag

_rg_lm_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

irgalmatlan

t_rt_rm_rt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 7)

tartármártás

cs_g_v_n_l


----------



## dnagian (2010 Július 7)

csigavonal

t_rt_r_d


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 7)

tartórúd

g_ly_f_sz_k


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

gólyafészek

m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 7)

mosogatógép

b-rk-t-rm-sz-t-


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

birkatermészetű

b_rk_st_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

borkóstolás

sz_n_z_k


----------



## bernuc (2010 Július 7)

színezék

m_s_lyg_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

mosolygós

k__ll_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 7)

kiállítás

_ng_tl_nk_zv_t_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

ingatlanközvetítés

cs_p__jt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 7)

csapóajtó

m_l_mk_r_kny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 7)

malomkeréknyi

t_rn_d_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 7)

tornádó

v_l_gr_k_rd


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 7)

világrekord

_t_z_t_sk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 7)

utazótáska

k_rr_p_t_t_r


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 7)

Grandilkó írta:


> utazótáska
> 
> k_rr_p_t_t_r




korrepetítor


_g_rf_g_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 7)

egérfogó

p_p_sz_rl_b_


----------



## Henczeg (2010 Július 7)

pipaszárlábú

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 7)

karácsonyfa

m_r_m_dsz_r


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 7)

mérőmódszer

_k_d_lyv_rs_ny


----------



## kissgabus (2010 Július 7)

akadályverseny

k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 7)

kereskedelem

b-j-l-ntk-z-s


----------



## loede (2010 Július 8)

bejelentkezés

j_s_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 8)

jósol

sz_lm_l_ng


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 8)

szalmaláng

__t_m_nt_


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 8)

szalmaláng

b_sz_l_e_é_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 8)

hamzaigabi írta:


> szalmaláng
> 
> __t_m_nt_


 
autómentő

tr_nf_szt_s


----------



## timka66 (2010 Július 8)

trónfosztás

K_k_st_r_j


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 8)

kakastaréj
j_g_k_r_ng


----------



## loede (2010 Július 8)

jégkorong

f_z_t


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 8)

füzet

_r__szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 8)

íróasztal

b_c_kl_k_ll_


----------



## MARGITG (2010 Július 8)

biciklikullo
s_rg_r_g_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 9)

sárgarigó

k_l_cst_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 9)

kulacstartó

f_g_sz_t_
sz_kr_nd_l_


----------



## loede (2010 Július 9)

fogászati szakrendelő

b_nc_szt_l


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Július 9)

loede írta:


> fogászati szakrendelő
> 
> b_nc_szt_l



boncasztal

k_r_sk_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 9)

kereskedő

b_z_g_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 9)

buzogány

sz-jh-rm-n-k-


----------



## casey02 (2010 Július 9)

szájharmónika

p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## teditke (2010 Július 9)

parafadugó

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 9)

napraforgó

sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

számítógép

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 10)

kürtöskalács

d_mbt_t_


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 10)

dombtető

t-n-lm-ny


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Július 10)

tanulmány
-lm-b-t-g


----------



## cvszal (2010 Július 10)

elmebeteg

k-rk-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

karkötő

k_sd_b_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

késdobáló

m_j_mk_ny_rf_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

majomkenyérfa

n_dr_g_ly-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

nadragulya

sz_jh_rm_n_k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 10)

szájharmonika

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

szájharmonika

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

szivárvány
kutyaszorító

_gyv_l_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 10)

egyveleg

f-t--lb-m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

fotóalbum

t_r_kr_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

túrókrém

p_r_d_cs_msz_sz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

paradicsomszósz

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

hazugságvizsgáló

p_ps_jt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

papsajt

b_gr_cs_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

bögrecsárda

t_v_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

tivornya

k_l_nbs_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

különbség

t_t_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

tótágas

tr_p_zn_dr_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

trapéznadrág

m_n_k_n_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

monokini D)

l_tn_v_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

látnivaló

p_n_r_m_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

panoráma

d_mb_ld_l


----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

domboldal

d_n_m_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

dinamit

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 10)

szakbarbár

f_t_sz_kk_r


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 10)

fotószakkör

v_sk_p_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 Július 10)

vaskapu
sz-t-k-t-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 10)

szitakötő

g_l_ndf_r_g


----------



## loede (2010 Július 11)

galándféreg

_zl_t_s


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 11)

ízletes

r_nd_rk_rd_n


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 11)

rendőrkordon

f_lv_n_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

felvonulás

h_jt_v_d_sz_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 11)

hajtóvadászat

r_k_ly_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

rókalyuk

k_t_r_k


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

kotorék

p_sk_g_ly_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

puskagolyó

v_d_szk_ty_


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

vadászkutya

h_r_p_f_g_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

harapófogó

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

körömreszelő

sz_m_ld_kcs_p_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

szemöldökcsipesz

p_d_k_r


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

pedikűr

l_bm_ssz_zs


----------



## ghost127 (2010 Július 11)

lábmasszázs

k_rg_t_dz_s


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

kergetődzés (? szerintem 'd' nélkül van, már ha eltaláltam )

f_g_csk_z_s


----------



## ka.adi (2010 Július 11)

fogócskázás

z_lds_gf_r_g_s


----------



## Noti6 (2010 Július 11)

zöldségfaragás

m_g_s_gr_s


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

magasugrás

k_gy_b_v_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

kígyóbűvölés

sz_mf_nyv_szt_


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

szemfényvesztő

v_r_zsl_t_n_nc


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

varázslótanonc

b_k_b_r_


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

békabőrű

j_gcs_pr_t_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 11)

jégcsapretek 

c_kl_s_l_t_


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 11)

céklasaláta

b_r_ck_z


----------



## casey02 (2010 Július 11)

barackíz

b_g_rny_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 12)

casey02 írta:


> barackíz
> 
> b_g_rny_


 burgonya akart lenni? ha nem, bocsi..


n_p_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 12)

napernyő (az előző meg talán bogárnyi?)

sz_j_f_s_rt


----------



## loede (2010 Július 12)

szójafasírt

_l_kv_lt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 12)

alakváltó

b_dz_sz_rp


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 12)

bodzaszörp

m_t_szkr_t_k_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 12)

mítoszkritika

t_n_m_ny_s


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 12)

tüneményes

p_r_b_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 12)

parabola

_lt_tv_ny


----------



## Ildibildi74 (2010 Július 12)

ültetvény

t_r_g_mb_c


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 12)

túrógombóc

b_lh_p__c


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 12)

bolhapiac

k-t-c-b-g-r


----------



## Ildibildi74 (2010 Július 12)

bolhapiac

h_s_gr__d_


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Július 12)

hőségriadó

j-g-st--


----------



## lacuskab (2010 Július 12)

jegestea

f_rd_z_s


----------



## loede (2010 Július 13)

fürdőzés

h_m_k


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 13)

homok
s_t_l_s


----------



## cyberapa (2010 Július 13)

sétálás
d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v (DNS)


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 13)

dezoxiribonukleinsav

h_g_d_v_rs_ny


----------



## loede (2010 Július 13)

*Dezoxiribonukleinsav *


f_l_sm_rh_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## loede (2010 Július 13)

manka63 írta:


> dezoxiribonukleinsav
> 
> h_g_d_v_rs_ny



hegedűverseny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 13)

felismerhetetlenség

k-rj-lz-s


----------



## Ildibildi74 (2010 Július 13)

homok

m_sk_tl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 13)

muskátli

h_ll_mt_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 13)

hullámtörő

k_rj_lz_s


----------



## Ennma (2010 Július 13)

hullámtörő


k-r-l-b-f-z-l-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 13)

karalábéfőzelék

_l_m_sz_


----------



## Titinka72 (2010 Július 13)

alamuszi
g_v_ll_r


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Július 14)

gavallér

szm-k-ng


----------



## loede (2010 Július 14)

szmoking

_t_z_s


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 14)

utazás
s_i_e_


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Július 14)

loede írta:


> szmoking
> 
> _t_z_s



utazás

f_gy_lm_tl_n


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 14)

figyelmetlen

__t_m_t_k_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 14)

automatikus

d_lgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## barika128 (2010 Július 14)

dalgyűjtemény
sz_nt_t_z_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 14)

szintetizátor

v_ _l_nk_lcs


----------



## barika128 (2010 Július 14)

violinkulcs

t_r_t_rt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 14)

túrótorta

str_ndb_l_p_


----------



## barika128 (2010 Július 14)

strandbelépő

r_pl_bd_


----------



## retne (2010 Július 14)

röplabda

t_n_szt_rn_


----------



## c.piros (2010 Július 14)

tenisztorna
_gy_d_


----------



## hsxrbf (2010 Július 14)

egyedi
b_l_s_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 14)

baleset

t_zr__d_


----------



## loede (2010 Július 15)

tűzriadó

_r_dm_ny


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 15)

eredmény
sz_r_l_m


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 15)

szerelem

n-pny-gt-


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Július 15)

napnyugta

f-rd-r-h-


----------



## barika128 (2010 Július 15)

fürdőruha

k_sp_rn_


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Július 15)

kispárna

p-pl-n


----------



## barika128 (2010 Július 15)

paplan

_br_d_s


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 15)

ébredés
k_v_z_s


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 15)

kávézás
f_sz_kl_


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 15)

fuszekli

m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## longi1 (2010 Július 15)

motorkerékpár
r_b_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 15)

rébusz

tr_mb_t_j_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 15)

trombitajel

m_gn_st_bl_


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 15)

mágnestábla

ny_lk_tr_c


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 15)

nyúlketrec

t_zv_n_l


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 15)

tűzvonal
k_k_ó_c_i_a


----------



## reka0323 (2010 Július 15)

kakaóscsiga
sz_nh_z_m_d_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 15)

színházimádat

b_r_k_p_l_nk_


----------



## loede (2010 Július 16)

borókapálinka

k_nz_l_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 16)

konzolitás

sz_rr__l_zm_s


----------



## retne (2010 Július 16)

szürrealizmus

sz_rv_z_k_szs_g


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 16)

szervezőkészség
b_l_o_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 16)

talán bolondság, de a szabályt rosszul értelmezed nyanyika....

b_tyk_sh_tty_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 16)

bütyköshattyú

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 16)

szélvihar

t_zr__d_


----------



## SecunDoom. (2010 Július 16)

Tűzriadó 

T__scs_sz_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 16)

teáscsésze

d_mb_rm_


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 16)

dombormű

k_p_f_


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

dombormű
sz_km_nk_s


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

hoppá megeloztek

kapufa

sz_km_nk_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 16)

szakmunkás

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 16)

szemfüles

m.n.tl.v.l


----------



## Létrahuszár (2010 Július 16)

*Szókirakó*

menetlevél
k.tny.l.s


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 16)

kotnyeles
l.b.b.r.s


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 16)

libabőrös

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 16)

szókirakó

t_h_rm_nt_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 17)

tehermentes

k-pcs-l-t-k


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 17)

kapcsolatok
sp_rh_lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

sparhelt

v_ksz_r_ncs_


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 17)

vakszerencse
b_b_n_


----------



## rabmar (2010 Július 17)

babona
ny_lvl_ck_


----------



## retne (2010 Július 17)

nyelvlecke

m_st_rsz_k_cs


----------



## rabmar (2010 Július 17)

mesterszakács
f_lmv_sz_n


----------



## Baracklekvár (2010 Július 17)

filmvászon
ty_kh_sl_v_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 17)

tyúkhúsleves

gy_k_rt_m_s


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

gyökértermés 

c_kk_n_


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 17)

cukkini
b.rs.lm.


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 17)

birsalma

t_b_l_t_r


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 17)

tabulátor

l_b_ny_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 17)

libanyak

sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 18)

szerepjáték
f_r_a_o_ö_y_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 18)

nyanyika írta:


> szerepjáték
> f_r_a_o_ö_y_


 
Nyanyika! Nem egészen ez a feladat! A magánhangzókat kell kihagyni!!!!


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 18)

szerepjáték
k_szl_tg_zd_lk_d_s


----------



## retne (2010 Július 18)

készletgazdálkodás

z_n_isk_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 18)

zeneiskola

h_rf_m_v_sz


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 18)

hárfaművész
.zl.tv.z.t.


----------



## magnum44 (2010 Július 18)

üzletvezető
.ut.s.e.e.ő


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 18)

Julika49 írta:


> hárfaművész
> .zl.tv.z.t.


 
üzletvezető

t_r_lm_tl_n


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

türelmetlen

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t


----------



## retne (2010 Július 18)

megszentségtelenít

j_lz_b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

jelzőberendezés

z_r_k_zl_m_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 18)

záróközlemény

sz_rk_l_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

szürkület

m_rk_t_l_lk_z_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 18)

márkatalálkozó

h_rr_rf_lm


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

horrorfilm

h_r_msz_gv_n_lz_


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 18)

háromszögvonalzó

f_km_r_


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 18)

fokmérő

b_r_s_v_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

borosüveg

k_rf__l


----------



## oregur94 (2010 Július 18)

szdini írta:


> asztalos
> repülőgép


r_k_t_


----------



## oregur94 (2010 Július 18)

repülőgép
r_k_t_


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 18)

rakéta
c_p_k_n_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 19)

manka63 írta:


> borosüveg
> 
> k_rf__l


 
karfiol

p_sp_kf_l_t


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 19)

püspökfalat
b_n_á_k_n_é_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

kozeput írta:


> karfiol
> 
> p_sp_kf_l_t


 

püspökfalat

_szv_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 20)

észvesztő

b_g_cs_g_


----------



## retne (2010 Július 20)

bigacsiga

l_kb_r_nd_z_


----------



## Almamag+ (2010 Július 20)

lakberendező

_lm_m_g


----------



## retne (2010 Július 20)

Almamag+ írta:


> lakberendező
> 
> _lm_m_g



almamag :wink:

v_rg_b_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 20)

vargabetű

sz_km_rk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

szűkmarkú

sz_rny_sz_g_tt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

szárnyaszegett

m-nd-n-s-tr-


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 20)

mindenesetre
-l-pk-pz-s


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

repülőgép
p_ll_ng_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

aszala írta:


> mindenesetre
> -l-pk-pz-s


 
alapképzés

b_zs_l_k_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

bazsalikom

k_zm_g_l_g_d_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 21)

közmegelégedés /?/

f-ly-mr-nd-rs-g


----------



## Evimate (2010 Július 21)

folyamrendőrség


----------



## Evimate (2010 Július 21)

sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 21)

számítógép

f_k_n_l


----------



## nilia (2010 Július 21)

Wulfi írta:


> számítógép
> 
> f_k_n_l




fakanál
m_rk_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

markoló

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## tirone (2010 Július 22)

szakbarbár

h-l--ng


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 22)

hálóing

v-sz-ly-zt-t-tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 22)

veszélyeztetett

k_m_rny_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

komornyik

_mp_lz_sv_l_sz


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 22)

impulzusválasz

m-zg-k-nys-g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

mozgékonyság

sz_kr_k_s_l_s


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 22)

szikrakisülés

r_d_ _k_zv_t_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

rádióközvetítés

m_zg_k_nyvt_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 22)

mozgókönyvtár

t_p_rty_


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 22)

töpörtyű

m_dv_t_lpf_


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

medvetalpfű
b_k_r_kk_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Július 23)

békarokka

n_d_lyt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

nadálytő

sz_rk_l_t


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

szürkület
sz.nc.nk.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

széncinke

k_df_ty_l


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Július 23)

kozeput írta:


> nadálytő
> 
> sz_rk_l_t



szürkület

G_ly_b_s


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Július 23)

ködfátyol


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Július 23)

Bonnet1971 írta:


> ködfátyol



m_r_k_n_l


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 23)

merőkanál

f_gs_ly_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

fogselyem

b_r_kr_t_


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

bürokrata
k.nyv.sp.lc


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

könyvespolc

h_dp_ll_r


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

hídpillér
k.p.f.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

kapufa

tr_nb_t_rl_


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

trónbitorló
k.k.szd..


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

kókuszdió

p_r_n_szp_r_


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

peronoszpóra
p.sk.t.t.k.rcs


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

piskótatekercs

t_l_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Július 23)

túlóra

v_k_c__


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

túlerő
l.x.k.n


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 23)

lexikon

k.mb.n.l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

vakáció, lexikon, kombinál

d_mp_ng


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 23)

dömping
v.nt.ll.t.r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

ventillátor

k_z_nh_z


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 23)

kazánház

v.r.g.sk.rt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

virágoskert

sz_x_f_n


----------



## msanyi48 (2010 Július 24)

szaxofon
m.dv.t.lp


----------



## retne (2010 Július 24)

medvetalp

v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Július 24)

vándorcirkusz

_dv_r_*b_l_nd


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 24)

udvaribolond

t_rk_b_b


----------



## Julika49 (2010 Július 24)

tarkabab

b.r.sty.n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 24)

borostyán

t_zv_sz


----------



## retne (2010 Július 25)

tűzvész

_l_v_b_gy_


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

Nicole2003 írta:


> leves
> 
> h_h_t_



hahota


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kapar
> 
> H_ml_t



Hamlet


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

szuperhaver írta:


> repülőgép
> g_z_l_g



gőzölög


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

Nicole2003 írta:


> gőzölög
> 
> sz_n_z_



színező


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

Nicole2003 írta:


> mogyoró
> 
> f_n_t_k_s



fanatikus


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

Nicole2003 írta:


> menyecske
> 
> c_n_zm_s


cinizmus


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

pannácska írta:


> asztalos
> 
> .n.zs.s


ánizsos


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

retne írta:


> tűzvész
> 
> _l_v_b_gy_


 
olívabogyó

_k_rk_t_t_s


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 28)

ikerkutatás

ny_mt_t_


----------



## szilipapa (2010 Július 29)

hamzaigabi írta:


> ikerkutatás
> 
> ny_mt_t_



nyomtató


h-ds-rb-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

hadsorba (?)

m_t_rk_nstr_kc_ _


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 29)

motorkonstrukció

l_kh_jt_s_s


----------



## nilia (2010 Július 29)

Wulfi írta:


> motorkonstrukció
> 
> l_kh_jt_s_s




lökhajtásos

k_p_gt_t


----------



## saari (2010 Július 29)

kopogtató

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## Anita7409 (2010 Július 29)

hozzászólás
t_rm_t_s


----------



## saari (2010 Július 29)

termetes

t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

természetes

r_m_t_b_rl_ng


----------



## loede (2010 Július 29)

remetebarlang

n_gy_gy_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

nőgyógyász

m_ _ml_kv_d_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 30)

műemlékvédelem

ny_rsp_lg_r


----------



## barika128 (2010 Július 30)

nyerspolgár
r-nd-rf-k-p-t-nys-g


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Július 30)

rendőrfőkapitányság

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## bica21 (2010 Július 30)

lovas


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Július 30)

Wulfi írta:


> rendőrfőkapitányság
> 
> _rd_k_r_l_



erdőkerülő

v_ll_nyp_szt_r


----------



## netti0521 (2010 Július 31)

villanypásztor

_jt_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 31)

ajtó


sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 31)

számítógép

m_d_rv_d_l_m


----------



## helikopter (2010 Július 31)

madárvédelem

sz_vb_r_k


----------



## Reah83 (2010 Július 31)

szívburok
t_j_p_t_sz


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 31)

tájépítész

_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 31)

uborkasaláta
m_dv_h_g_m_


----------



## falk (2010 Augusztus 1)

medvehagyma d__ksz_r_l_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 1)

diákszerelem

p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 1)

Wulfi írta:


> diákszerelem
> 
> p_c_lp_rk_lt



pacalpörkölt

p_n_szk_nyv


----------



## Laurah (2010 Augusztus 1)

repülőgép
g r_t_ l_ c_ _


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 1)

nilia írta:


> pacalpörkölt
> 
> p_n_szk_nyv




panaszkönyv


pr_p_l_sz


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 1)

propolisz

_sth_jn_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 1)

esthajnal

m_sk_t_lysz_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 1)

muskotályszőlő


g-l-g-ny-b-k-r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 1)

galagonyabokor

k-sz-lg-lt-t-tts-g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 1)

kiszolgáltatottság


r-m-nys-g-r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 2)

reménysugár

k_zh_ _d_l_m


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

közhiedelem


v-t-m-ny-sk-rt


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

veteményeskert

v_s_br_ncs


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vasabroncs


h-ssz-r-lm-s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 2)

hősszerelmes

c_k_rb_rs_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

cukorborsó

m-st-rg-r-nd-


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 2)

mestergerenda

b_b_rl_v_l


----------



## babi45 (2010 Augusztus 2)

babérlevél
b_lld_z_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 2)

bulldózer

b_r_g_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

borogatás

k-k-sv--d-l


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 2)

kakasviadal

k-l-r--sz-g-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 2)

kalóriaszegény

p_sp_kf_l_t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

püspökfalat


t-z-lt-sz-rt-r


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Augusztus 2)

tűzoltószertár
fr_nc_ _ _ gy


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

franciaágy

l__st_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 3)

lóistálló

k_r_szt_lt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

keresztöltés

zs_v_nyt_ny_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 3)

zsiványtanya

t_ncz_n_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

tánczene

h_lv_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 3)

halvérű

_r_km_zg_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

örökmozgó

m_sk_tl_f_ld


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

muskátliföld


v-r-g-sk-rt


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ile57 írta:


> muskátliföld
> 
> 
> v-r-g-sk-rt



virágoskert

k_l_pt_rt_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

kalaptartó


t-rm-r-sz-l-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tormareszelő

gy_rs_l_s_rz_k_l_


----------



## Tobir (2010 Augusztus 3)

gyorsulásérzékelő

l_bd_r_zs_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

labdarózsa

-d-j-r-sj-l-nt-s


----------



## Tobir (2010 Augusztus 3)

időjárás-jelentés

m_s_l_sv_d_tt


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

másolásvédett

h-z-sz-r-t-t


----------



## feccs (2010 Augusztus 3)

hazaszeretet

m-t-k-r-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

matekóra

b-cs-l-k-m-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

búcsúlakoma

k_rt_t_rp_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 4)

kertitörpe

_n_rg_ _ _p_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

energiaipar

k_rd_nb_nt_s


----------



## Gee_ (2010 Augusztus 4)

kordonbontás
t_j_sf_st_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 4)

tojásfestés

k_m_nyp_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

keménypapír

b_r_g_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 4)

borogatás

f_l_z_v_n_l


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 4)

felezővonal

k_r_g_t


----------



## csanasz (2010 Augusztus 4)

kéreget

t_rt_rm_rt_s


----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 4)

tartármártás

r-k-ttp-l-cs-nt-


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

rakottpapacsinta

b-z-nyl-t-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

bizonylatok

_r_ny_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

aranyér


sz-z-n-l-s


----------



## rencsicsi (2010 Augusztus 4)

repülőgép
p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

paradicsom

sz-z-n-l-s


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Augusztus 4)

szezonális

_r_nyh_l


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

aranyhal

d-k-m-nt-mf-lm


----------



## Tobir (2010 Augusztus 4)

dokumentumfilm

_lv_d_sg_tl_


----------



## Mini02 (2010 Augusztus 4)

alvadásgátló
k_rf_ _ ll_v_s


----------



## verus17 (2010 Augusztus 4)

karfiolleves
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

matematika


s-b-ss-gv-lt-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 5)

sebességváltó

b_b_r_kf_l__


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 5)

buborékfólia

m_ksz_m


----------



## pepe-81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mákszem

_l_p_ny_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 5)

alapanyag


f-rg-sz-np-d


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 5)

forgószínpad

_jsz_l_tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 5)

újszülött

h_j_h_nt_


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajóhinta

n_gysz_gl_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 5)

négyszögletű

-m-kf-t-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

ámokfutó

b_bsz_nh_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 6)

bábszínház

h_ngs_b_ss_g


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

hangsebesség
k_r_ml_kk


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

körömlakk

b_r_tf_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

barátfüle

m_s_m_dv_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

mosómedve

t_nks_pk_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

tanksapka

s_rk_nyr_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

sárkányrepülő

d_bsz_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

dobszóló

s_r_kk_sz_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

sarokköszörű

b_rv_r_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

borvirág


h_zt_zn_z_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

háztűznéző

_ll_h_b_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

állóháború

sz_k_szv_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

szakaszvezető

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

szakszervezet

k_z_g_zg_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

közigazgatás

b_rl_ngt_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

barlangtúra

j_gv_r_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

jégverem

f_gy_t_lcs_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

fagyitölcsér

j_gkr_mt_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

jégkrémtorta

h_t_p_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 6)

hűtőpult

h_j_t_r_tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

hajótörött

v_t_rl_r_d


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 6)

vitorlarúd

h_l_zs_k


----------



## Tobir (2010 Augusztus 6)

hálózsák

t_k_sz_l_nn_


----------



## Nessie78 (2010 Augusztus 6)

tokaszalonna

k_p_szt_l_v_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

káposztaleves

l-l-kh-r-ng


----------



## anita éva (2010 Augusztus 6)

lélekharang

_ l _ g _ r n _ t _ r _


----------



## casey02 (2010 Augusztus 6)

ülőgarnitúra

n_v_nyt_rs_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 7)

növénytársulás

r_ _kc_ _h_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 7)

reakcióhő


k-l--d-szk-p


----------



## maddlock (2010 Augusztus 7)

kaleidoszkóp

v-r-sb-r-sk-l-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 7)

vörösboroskóla

-sm-rt-t-j-l


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ile57 írta:


> vörösboroskóla
> 
> -sm-rt-t-j-l




ismertetőjel

b_nz_n_g_


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 7)

benzinégő


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 7)

sz_r_k_t_n_sz


----------



## maddlock (2010 Augusztus 8)

szórakaténusz

m-k-m-j-m


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 8)

makimajom

_ml_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

emlék

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 8)

karikatúra

m_sk_tl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

muskátli

p_tr_l__ml_mp_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 8)

petróleumlámpa

cs_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

csirkesaláta

g_z_ml_s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 8)

gázömlés

_k_cm_z


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 8)

Noci87 írta:


> gázömlés
> 
> _k_cm_z



akácméz

p_tr_l__ml_mp_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

petróleumlámpa

-b-rk-s-l-t-


----------



## Nessie78 (2010 Augusztus 8)

uborka saláta

f_l_d_k_nys_g

(mert ennyi kajától már éhes lettem...  )


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nessie78 írta:


> uborka saláta
> 
> f_l_d_k_nys_g
> 
> (mert ennyi kajától már éhes lettem...  )



feledékenység

sz_lm_b_l_


----------



## aletheia (2010 Augusztus 8)

szalmabála

k_v_lk_d


----------



## Sz. Ildikó (2010 Augusztus 8)

kavalkád

b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

bazsarózsa

k-r-k-gy-r-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

karikagyűrű

s_t_g_l_pp


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

sétagalopp


t-r-ny-r-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

toronyóra

b_kt_rh_z


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

bakterház


-r-m-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

áremelés

sztr_jkt_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

sztrájktörő

cs-g-l-pcs-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

csigalépcső

b_r_tv__l


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

borotvaél

m-ll-kf-gl-lk-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

mellékfoglalkozás

str_ndp_p_cs


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

strandpapucs

f-l--h-g-szt-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

fóliahegesztés

s_t_p_d


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 8)

satupad

t_r_m_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

teremőr


b-g-lyh-h-g-s


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 8)

bagolyhuhogás

sz_mr_h_ny_s


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 9)

szemrehányás

t_k_r_d_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

takarodó/tekeredő

sz_t_cs_zl_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

szatócsüzlet

m_kk_c_k_r


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 9)

mokkacukor
cs_m_g_l__ny_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

csomagolóanyag

sz_lm_z_c__


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

szolmizáció

_d_t_lt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

időtöltés

k_rty_l_p


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

kártyalap

ny_r_s_gf_l_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

nyereségfelosztás

sz_gy_nf_lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

szégyenfolt

r_mh_st_r_ _


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

rémhistória

p_dl_f_ny_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

padlófényezés

_r_mm_m_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

örömmámor

sz_b_c_nt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

szabócenti

t_rt_g_r_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

tartógerenda

s_r_kr_g_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

sarokrugós(?)

s_b_ss_g_gr_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

sebességugrás (sarokrúgásfoci)

p_rh_z_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

párhuzam

sz_k_rt_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

szakértelem

p_n_lh_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

panelház

sz_rsz_mk_mr_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

szerszámkamra

t_l_f_j_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

tolófájás

_t_ _l_l_g


----------



## Csabacz (2010 Augusztus 9)

*útielőleg*
*_lt_k_s*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

oltókés

v_l_gr_k_rd


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 9)

világrekord


h-s-gny-l-tk-z-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

hűségnyilatkozat

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 9)

szalmiákszesz


t-z-lt-l-kt-ny-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

tűzoltólaktanya

h_g_d_t_k


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hegedűtok

k-r-nd-l-v-n-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

kirándulóvonat

cs_l_t_s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 9)

csőlátás

__t_p_ly_d_j


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

autópályadíj

k_pz_m_v_sz_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

képzőművészet

v-d-b-r-nd-z-s


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 10)

védőberendezés

h_tty_ny_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

hattyúnyak

l_lt_r_ll_n_rz_s


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 10)

leltárellenőrzés
b_lh_p__c


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

bolhapiac

c_ntr_f_g_


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 10)

centrifuga

p_k_szt_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

pákosztos

gy_l_st_r_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

gyűlésterem

v_t_m_ny_sk_rt


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 10)

veteményeskert

s_rg_r_p_*f_z_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

sárgarépafőzelék:???:

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## Kockásfülű nyúl (2010 Augusztus 10)

békalencse
f_lf_d_z_s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 10)

felfedezés

m_n_tr_nd


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

menetrend

k_t_p_lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

katapult

r_h_ml_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

rohamlépés

sz_x_l_g_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szexológus

-nk-sz-lg-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

önkiszolgálás

sz_k_ncs


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szókincs

h-z-sz-r-t-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

hazaszeretet

t_l_v_l


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 10)

tűlevél

k_p_szt_l_pk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

káposztalepke

g_l__t_l_m


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

góliátelem


b-r-t-lt-t-s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 10)

bőrátültetés

h_z_ss_gsz_d_lg_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

házasságszédelgő


k-r-t-n-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

kerítőnő

b_dz_l_kv_r


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 10)

bodzalekvár

_ggl_g_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

agglegény

d_szm_gy_r


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 10)

díszmagyar

h_sz_rv_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

huszárvágás

p_r_z_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

parazita


p-pr-k-j-ncs-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

paprikajancsi

p_l_t_f_lk_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

pilótafülke

v-nd-g-ld-l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

vendégoldal

p_rk_l__ra


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

parkolóóra

p-l-t-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

palota

b_nh_d_s


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 10)

bűnhődés

f_l_b_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

felebarát

t_km_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

tökmag

-ll-ns-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

ellenség

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szúrópróba


k-t-c-b-g-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

katicabogár

t_d_v_sz


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

tüdővész


l-g-p-d-s


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 10)

logopédus

h_rgh_r_t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hörghurut

r-g-szm-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

rögeszme

sz_g_sdr_t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szögesdrót

-r--sk-r-k


----------



## Poljus (2010 Augusztus 10)

óriáskerék

v_t_rl_z_r_p_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

vitorlázórepülő

m-m-r--z-v-r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 11)

memóriazavar

-szt-lt-rs-s-g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

asztaltársaság

t-rt-l-mj-gyz-k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 11)

tartalomjegyzék

_b_rk_sz_z_n


----------



## jusztika27 (2010 Augusztus 11)

uborkaszezon
p_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

peták

k_r_m__


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 11)

karima

_r_ _nt_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

orientális

k_zm_t_k_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kozmetika

kr-m-s-r-z-t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 11)

krimisorozat

t_r_p_szt_l


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

terepasztal

k-t-lh-z-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 11)

kötélhúzás

sz-r-l-mgy-r-k


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 11)

szerelemgyerek

t_nf_l_gy_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

tanfelügyelő

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 11)

szúrópróba

p_pl_nh_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

paplanhuzat

t_k_zl_


----------



## margit0621 (2010 Augusztus 11)

tékozló
m_gm_s_th_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

megmásíthatatlan

t_r_sz_ny


----------



## margit0621 (2010 Augusztus 11)

tériszony

sz_v_gk_rny_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

szövegkörnyezet

k_pcs_rn_k


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

képcsarnok


-r--sk-r-k


----------



## eloin (2010 Augusztus 11)

óriáskerék
f_lh_llg_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

fülhallgató


cs-l-d-l-p-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

családalapítás

b_ll_nk_b_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

ballonkabát

t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

tengeralattjáró

z_zm_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

zuzmara

-l-zm-ny-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

előzmények

ty_kl_tr_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

tyúklétra

t-t-rj-r-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

tatárjárás

k_tb_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

kötbér

-ng-tl-n-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

ingatlanok

zs_br_d__


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

zsebrádió

sz-l-n-rg--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

szélenergia

t_kf_z_l_k


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 12)

tökfőzelék

f_l_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

felemás

d_l_ng_l


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

dülöngél
sz_d_r_nd_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szederinda
p_tk_l_k_v_cs


----------



## petrocselli (2010 Augusztus 12)

patkolókovács
f_p_p_cs


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

fapapucs
v_sk_l_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

vaskalap

sz_gy_np_d


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

szégyenpad

t-h-r--t-


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 12)

teherautó

f_k_t_s_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

feketesereg

b_d_g_mb_r


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 12)

bádogember

t_d_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

tüdőgyulladás

k_l_csn_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

kalucsni

-x-d-c--


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 12)

oxidáció


-nt-ll-kt--l


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 12)

entellektüel

-ny-sz-m-r-t-


----------



## glandes (2010 Augusztus 13)

anyaszomorító
_br_nd_z_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

ábrándozó

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

szúrópróba

k_zb_nj_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

közbenjárás

f_l_sl_g_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

felesleges/fölösleges

k_r_z_l_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

körözőlevél

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

szappanbuborék

k_p_l_sz_rk_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

köpülőszerkezet

b_nd_h_b_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

bandaháború (egyébként kupolaszerkezetre gondoltam)

m_l_mj_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

malomjáték

sz_vl_p_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

szívlapát

m_l_mk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

malomkő

sz_lv_p_l_nk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

szilvapálinka

v_nd_gsz_r_t_t


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 13)

vendégszeretet
m_n_t_r


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 13)

monitor

két szó.

T_mpl_m_s L_v_g


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 13)

templomos lovag

v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 13)

virágoskert

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 13)

lemezlovas

_rt_lm_tl_n (két megfejtése is van)


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 13)

értelmetlen

k_l_zt_m_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 13)

csontozo írta:


> értelmetlen
> 
> k_l_zt_m_d_s


 kalóztámadás

_gr_l_k_t_l


----------



## nysm (2010 Augusztus 13)

nida1 karfiol
Wulfi ugrálókötél

sz_v_csl_bd_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

szivacslabda

t_h_rm_nt_s


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 13)

tehermentes

v_gf_lh_szn_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

végfelhasználó

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

szakbarbár
cs_ntv_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

csontvelő

sz_t_ny_m_s


----------



## glandes (2010 Augusztus 13)

szitanyomás

g_nd_l_t_tv_t_l


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 13)

gondolatátvitel

_ll_m_gy_sz


----------



## somogyine (2010 Augusztus 13)

államügyész
sz_r_l_m


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

szerelem
s_t_t v_r_m


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 13)

sötétverem

s_r_v_


----------



## Kyra_ (2010 Augusztus 14)

sörivó
b_t_nk_v_r_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

betonkeverő

m_hk_pt_r


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 14)

méhkaptár

p_r_s_lm_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

piros alma

v_rv_zsg_l_t


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

vérvizsgálat
k_nd_g_p


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 14)

kondigép

_l_tsz_ml_l_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 14)

életszemlélet

_rt_ks_rr_nd


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

értéksorrend

m_ln_v_ssz_


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 14)

málnavessző

_m_szt_sz_rv


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 14)

emésztőszerv

cs_l_d_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 14)

családos


m-n-kl-


----------



## hidimaster (2010 Augusztus 14)

monokli

d-f-br-ll-t-r


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 14)

defibrillátor

t-kf-z-l-k


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 14)

tökfőzelék

r-zsf-lf-jt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

rizsfelfújt

k_ty_f_lk_


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 14)

kutyafalka

k_n_k_l_


----------



## kozmadel (2010 Augusztus 15)

*szógtagjáték*

g_b_n_t_r_l_


----------



## kozmadel (2010 Augusztus 15)

sz_r_l_m


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 15)

csontozo írta:


> kutyafalka
> 
> k_n_k_l_



kánikula

m_nnyd_rg_s


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 15)

mennydörgés

-l-t-r-


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 15)

életerő

sz_kr_t_r


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 15)

kozmadel írta:


> g_b_n_t_r_l_


 
gabonatároló

_nt_kv_r__m


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 15)

kozmadel írta:


> sz_r_l_m


 
szerelem

b_c_kl_p_mp_


----------



## danaaia (2010 Augusztus 15)

biciklipumpa

cs-m-g-l-s


----------



## pappazs (2010 Augusztus 15)

csomagolás
f_g_k_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

fogékony


h-jl-th-t-tl-n


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

hajlíthatatlan

v_l_szth_tsz


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

választhatsz


v-r-f-ny-s


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

verőfényes

k_r_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

karóra

b-r-k-b-gy-


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

borókabogyó

_l_ktr_m_ss_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

elektromosság

-r-nyg-l-sk-


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

aranygaluska

sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

szórakozás


t-l-f-nv-n-l


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

telefonvonal

_k_d_m__


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

akadémia

p-rh-z-m-s


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

párhuzamos

v_nd_gl_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

vendéglátás

n-pl-m-nt-


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

naplemente

sz_nkr_n_sz_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 15)

szinkronúszás

v_dm_csk_b__nd_


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

vadmacskabunda

h_tt_r_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 15)

hittérítő

d_v_z_p_ _c


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)

devizapiac

p-st-f--k


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

postafiók


r-pc-d-l-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)

röpcédula

v-br-c--


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

vibráció

m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 16)

malomkerék

g_zs_ly (fonás kelléke)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 16)

guzsaly 

h-gy-m-ny-k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hagyományok

c_k_rb_t_gs_g


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 16)

cukorbetegség

k_csk_r_ng_s


----------



## szegfu (2010 Augusztus 16)

kacskaringós

t_d_m_ny_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 16)

tudományos

_l_m_v_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ólomüveg

m-t-rk-r-kp-r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 16)

motorkerékpár
_bl_kt_szt_tó


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 16)

hangya1944 írta:


> motorkerékpár
> _bl_kt_szt_tó


 
ablaktisztító

sz.g.t.l.k.p.ss.g


----------



## FAncsa85 (2010 Augusztus 16)

szigetelőképesség
sz.v.h.h.t.s.g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

szavahihetőség

h-b-l-h-t-s-g


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 16)

hibalehetőség
p_nd_m_ck_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

pandamackó


f-l-sm-ck-


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

fülesmackó

r_t_s_s


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 16)

rétisas

_n_k_nd_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 17)

anakonda

p-ly--dv-r


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 17)

pályaudvar

g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 17)

gőzmozdony

p_st_k_ld_m_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

postaküldemény

_ll_h_t_tl_n_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 17)

ellehetetlenít

k_gy_l_mk_ny_r


----------



## emooke (2010 Augusztus 17)

kegyelemkenyér
h_v_t_st_d_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

hivatástudat ((hívőtestedet ))

p_pr_k_skr_mpl_


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 17)

paprikáskrumpli

_l_rk_z_tt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

elérkezett

sz_m_dv_l_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 17)

szemed világa?

p-rh-z-m-s


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

párhuzamos

f.lb.cs.lh.t.tl.n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

_Szemedvilága!! _
******************
felbecsülhetetlen

m_sk_pp-g_nd_lk_d_ (kötőjeles szó!)


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

másképpgondolkodó

.nh.l.l.k.sz.l.k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 17)

inhaláló készülék

k-v-tk-zt-t-s


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

következtetés

l.ny.gb.v.g.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

lényegbevág

m_g_r_s_d_k


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

lényegbevág*ó :* )

megerősödik

k.p.szt.s.th.t.tl.n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

lényegbevágó  (a pontot rosszul látom, az aláhúzást jobban.)

káposztásíthatatlan 

d_lf_n_r__m


----------



## hooliglany (2010 Augusztus 17)

delfinárium

_ll_t_rv_s


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

állatorvos

m_g_s_sk_l_


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 17)

magasiskola

f_ld_nk_v_l_


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

földönkívüli

g_r_gd_nny_f_ld


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

görögdinnyeföld

k_t_sztr_l_s (régi, földmérésben használt területmérték előtagja)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 17)

katasztrális


t-rm-sk--s-s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ile57 írta:


> katasztrális
> 
> 
> t-rm-sk--s-s


terméskiesés

m_s_m_dl_ny (kalaposnál tanuló)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 17)

masamódlány

v-t-ld-jt-bl-z-t


----------



## Rosina (2010 Augusztus 17)

víteldíjtáblázat
k-r-k-d-v-s-r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 18)

kirakodóvásár

f-ls--kt-t-s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

felsőoktatás

k_v_sz_s_b_rk_


----------



## danaaia (2010 Augusztus 18)

kovászosuborka

s-r-g-r-p-f-z-l-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 18)

sárgarépa-főzelék

s_kk_z_g_p


----------



## margit0621 (2010 Augusztus 18)

sakkozógép

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 18)

természetvédelem

sz-mb-l-m


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

szimbólum

k_zr_t_t_l


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 18)

kézrátétel(?)

p_l_t_k_s


----------



## szegfu (2010 Augusztus 18)

_pilótakés
_
h_jt_k_ny_r


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 18)

hajtűkanyar

cs_n_kb_l_s_t


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 18)

csónakbaleset

ny_m_t_k_s_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

nyomatékosít

m_gm_r_v_d_tt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 18)

megmerevedett

k-psz-rk-szt-s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

képszerkesztés

s_b_ss_gm_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 18)

sebességmérő


v-r-f-ny-s


----------



## farkascsi_no (2010 Augusztus 18)

repűlőgép
cs_pl_g_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ile57 írta:


> sebességmérő
> 
> 
> v-r-f-ny-s



verőfényes

v_lk_nk_t_r_s


----------



## csiganyul (2010 Augusztus 19)

vulkánkitörés

_gr_l_v_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 19)

ugrálóvár

_z_m_ny_gt_rt_ly


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 19)

üzemanyagtartály

S_t_r_lj__jh_ly


----------



## Elidon (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sátoraljaújhely

f_nym_s_l_g_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 19)

fénymásológép

z_lds_gl_v_s


----------



## Betti1117 (2010 Augusztus 19)

zöldségleves

sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 19)

szekrénysor

v_l_gl_t_tt


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 19)

világlátott

m-d-rl-tt-


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 19)

madárlátta

_r_ny_lm_


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 19)

aranyalma

k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 19)

környezetvédelem


k-ny-rsz-nt-l-s


----------



## stemari (2010 Augusztus 19)

kenyérszentelés
t_z_j_t_k


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 20)

tűzijáték

_z_sts_ly_m


----------



## katicabogár44 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ezüstselyem

t_j_sf_h_rj_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

tojásfehérje

c-mb-l-mv-r-


----------



## Lombardy (2010 Augusztus 20)

cimbalomverő

gy_rty_sz_nt_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 20)

gyertyaszentelés


d-v-th-b-rt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

divathóbort
s_v_ny_k_p_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 20)

savanyúkáposzta


z-szl-b-nt-s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

zászlóbontás

t_t_kz_t_sk_d_k


----------



## ivaned (2010 Augusztus 20)

titokzatoskodók
sz_b_lys_rt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 20)

szabálysértés

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

tüzijáték
_kk_t_lt_


----------



## Melange (2010 Augusztus 21)

akkutöltő

k_sz_n_tny_lv_n_t_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

köszönetnyilvánítás

m_lyt_ng_r_b_v_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 21)

mélytengeribúvár

_ _d_ _v_z_ _l_s


----------



## marcsimaja (2010 Augusztus 21)

audiovizuális p-l-r--d


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

polaroid

kl_r_f_rm (oldószer)


----------



## Lexaromeda (2010 Augusztus 21)

kloroform
r_tt_g_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

rettegés
v_rsl_b


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

versláb

m_t_f_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 21)

metafora


f-l--h-g-szt-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

fóliahegesztő

m_k_l_scs_m_g


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 21)

mikuláscsomag

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

delfintu írta:


> mikuláscsomag
> 
> m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk_d_s__t_k_rt


megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért. :00::00:

-z-nny-!


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 21)

azannya 

v_cc_s


----------



## vitakraft (2010 Augusztus 21)

vicces

ny_lv_j_t_s


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

nyelvújítás

sz_mpt_m_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

szimptóma
v_r_sh_rk_


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 22)

véreshurka
m_j_sh_rk_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 22)

májas hurka

-lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## Westie (2010 Augusztus 22)

álmatlanság
_gyf_lny_lv_nt_rt_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

ügyfélnyilvántartás

k_m_nys_pr_t_n_nc


----------



## racio (2010 Augusztus 22)

ügyfélnyilvántartás


gy m lcsk rn v l


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

gyümölcskarnevál

r_v_r_rt_spr__


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 22)

kéményseprőtanonc
rovarirtóspray

h-ngsz-rk-sz-t-


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 22)

hangszerkészitő
k_ld_sb_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

koldusbot

t_rm_km_nt_


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 22)

termékminta

f_ld_b_sz_rk_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

földiboszorkány
gy_rty_t_rt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 23)

gyertyatartó

sz-nd-kny-l-tk-z-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 23)

szándéknyilatkozat

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

távirányító

_r_d_tm_nd_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 23)

eredetmondák

k_nz_rv_b_nt_


----------



## mano-7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

konzervbontó
v_r_gk_rn_v_l


----------



## Kitty1000 (2010 Augusztus 23)

virágkarnevál
k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## Elidon (2010 Augusztus 23)

kéziszótár
ny_lvt_n_l_s


----------



## Westie (2010 Augusztus 23)

nyelvtanulás
f_rd_t__r_d_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 23)

fordítóiroda


l-h-l-tf-n-ms-g-


----------



## ircsi_37 (2010 Augusztus 23)

fordítóiroda

p_p_rt_k_rcs


----------



## Westie (2010 Augusztus 23)

Ile57 írta:


> fordítóiroda
> 
> 
> l-h-l-tf-n-ms-g-




lehetelfinomságú

_sm_r_sk_r_s_


----------



## Brilliant (2010 Augusztus 23)

repülőgép
sz_r_ncs_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Westie írta:


> lehetelfinomságú
> 
> _sm_r_sk_r_s_



ismerőskereső

_t_gr_nk (ha nem jó választ írsz be!)


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 23)

átugrunk
k_p_b_j_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 23)

kapubejárat

k_lt_rh_z


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 23)

kultúrház


n-pv-s-l-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 23)

Ile57 írta:


> kultúrház
> 
> 
> n-pv-s-l-t


 
népviselet

k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 23)

kalandtúra

-r-sz-km-nt-s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 23)

erőszakmentes


m-z-sm-z-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 23)

mézesmázos

m_r_k_n_l


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

mérőkanál/merőkanál  

k_v_cs_ltv_s


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 24)

kovácsoltvas

l_g_rl_c


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

logarléc

b_gy_ll_r_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

bugyelláris

l_v_k_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

lóvakaró

t_p_z_r


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 24)

tépőzár

f_kv_r_nd_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

fekvőrendőr

sz_rm_b_nd_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 24)

szőrmebunda


cs-r-pk-lyh-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

cserépkályha

h_t_t_sk_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hűtőtáska


n-p-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

napelem

sz_r_p_p_r


----------



## Lexaromeda (2010 Augusztus 24)

napelem
m_l_gh_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

melegház

sz_r_p_p_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

szórópapír ?

_ll_tt_rt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

szűrőpapír

állattartás

g_m_k_l_p_cs


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

bocsex 

gumikalapács

k_csk_r_g_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

kecskerágó

n_p_l_j


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

napolaj

h_ll_mf_rd_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

hullámfürdő

s_r_kk_d


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 24)

sarokkád ?


k-v---t-m-t-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kávéautomata

h_sl_v_sz_lds_g


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 24)

húsleveszöldség

f_k_r_g


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

fakéreg

S-h-r-z-d-


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 24)

Seherezádé

k_rd_nt_ng_ly


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

kardántengely

p_r_d_cs_m_v_l_


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 24)

paradicsomivólé

fl_x_sk_nd_nz_t_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

fluxuskondenzátor

f_n_lg_mb_ly_t_s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 25)

fonalgombolyítás

f_szt_*k_rk_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Feszty körkép

_ll_h_t_tl_n_t_tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

Feszty körkép

t_d_v_sz


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 25)

hangya1944: ellehetetlenített
kozeput: tüdővész



m_kr_pr_c_ssz_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

mikroprocesszor

t_r_ny_r


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 25)

toronyőr

z_bp_h_ly


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 25)

zabpehely

k_r_k_sj_t_k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 25)

kirakósjáték

k_ld_sb_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

koldusbot

tr_p_zn_dr_g


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 25)

trapéznadrág

b_kj_lsz_kny_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

bukjelszoknya

r_ _kc_ _ _d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

reakcióidő

sz_lm_kr_mpl_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

szalmakrumpli

k_sk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

kiskereskedelem

k_r_kp_rk_ll_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

kerékpárküllő

_sz_s_pk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

úszósapka

_v_n_n_


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 25)

óvónéni

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

kandeláber

l_g_rv_ny


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 25)

légörvény

g_r_ncf_rd_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

gerincferdülés

v_zgy_gy_nt_z_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 25)

vízgyógyintézet(?)

g_zk_z_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

gázkazán

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 25)

békalencse

s_t_p_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

sütőpapír

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 25)

szamárlétra

k_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

kerékpártúra

f_t_t_st


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 25)

futatást
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kozeput írta:


> kerékpártúra
> 
> f_t_t_st



fűtőtest


m-st-rg-r-nd-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

mestergerenda

b_z_tt_z


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

bozóttűz


c-v-l-z-c--


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 25)

bozóttűz

h_ssz_bb_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

civilizáció-Ile57
hosszabbító-manka63

cs_ng_sz_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

csengőszó


h-r-ngj-t-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

harangjáték

t_v_k_gyl_
(Jó éjt! Köszönöm a játékot!)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 25)

tavikagyló

p_n_szg_mb_


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 25)

penészgomba

_rd_kv_d_l_m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 25)

kerékpárgumi

t_rp_nt_n


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 25)

kerékpárgumi

sz_lf_


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 25)

szilfa
k_t_k_mb_


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 25)

katakomba

gy_l_p_d


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 25)

gyalúpad

f_d_z_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 26)

fedezék

l_h_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

lehetetlenség

sz_rt_rn_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 26)

szertorna

v_nkl_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

vinklivas (ez kemény volt...)

t_sz_jt_


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 26)

túszejtő

sz_p_r_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

szeparál

r_gyf_k_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 26)

rügyfakadás

v_l_gv_r_s


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 26)

világváros

cs_t_p_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 26)

csetepaté

pl_szk_lts_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

pluszköltség

r_z_d_nc__


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 26)

rezidencia

ny_msz_k_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

nyomszakértő

t_rm_kr_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Augusztus 26)

tormakrém
gy_m_lcst_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

gyümölcstál

p_lg_rh_b_r_


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 26)

polgárháború
kr_st_lyp_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

kristálypohár

s_ly_mh_rny_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 26)

selyemhernyó

s_sk_j_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

sáskajárás

t_rp_d_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

torpedó

b_rsz_l_


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 26)

borszőlő

k_l__d_szk_p


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kaleidoszkóp

b_rsz_kr_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 26)

bárszekrény

-t-d-v-s-k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

ötödévesek (?)

h_z_b_l_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 26)

házibuli

_ _rt_r_p_d_s


----------



## Margarita71 (2010 Augusztus 26)

aortarepedés
_sk_l_k_zd_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

aortarepedés

sz_jz_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Margarita71 írta:


> aortarepedés
> _sk_l_k_zd_s


iskolakezdés


----------



## Margarita71 (2010 Augusztus 26)

szájzár

f_r_dts_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

fáradtság

_b_rs_g


----------



## konokp (2010 Augusztus 26)

manka63 írta:


> aortarepedés
> 
> sz_jz_r


szájzár
b_r_ckdzs_m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 26)

barackdzsem

k_k_st_r_j


----------



## konokp (2010 Augusztus 26)

kakastaréj
b_l_ndg_mb_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

bolondgomba

s_jtt_rt_


----------



## Margarita71 (2010 Augusztus 26)

manka63 írta:


> fáradtság
> 
> _b_rs_g


éberség

k_k__scs_g_


----------



## Margarita71 (2010 Augusztus 26)

sajttorta

k_ty__g_t_s


----------



## konokp (2010 Augusztus 26)

kutyaugatás
s_st_rg_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

sustorgás

t_v_szm_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 26)

téveszme


k-ty-h-s-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kutyahűség

m_csk_j_j


----------



## konokp (2010 Augusztus 26)

macskajaj
r_pp_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

röppálya

t_r_l_m


----------



## dosandor (2010 Augusztus 27)

kozeput írta:


> röppálya
> 
> t_r_l_m



tárolóm

m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

számítógép


k-ty-h-r-p-s


----------



## ÁÁggiiccaa (2010 Augusztus 27)

kutyaharapás

sz_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

szatír/szótár

sz_l_ _n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

szólóénekes

p_r_z_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

parazita

cs_p_rk_g_mb_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

csiperkegomba

t_r_kr_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

túrókrém

h_rd_ _br_ncs


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

hordóabroncs

h_j__cs


----------



## Crrowby (2010 Augusztus 27)

hordóabroncs

v_h_rk_b_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

viharkabát

t_l_m_rc_


----------



## zsuca (2010 Augusztus 27)

tolómérce (gépiparban használt hosszmérő műszer)


k _ l _ _ d _ s z k_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

kaleidoszkóp

b_r_ts_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

barátság


b-k-b-r-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

békebíró

_r_ny_t_b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

irányítóberendezés


h-l-szf-lsz-r-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

halászfelszerelés

t_lv_jk_lcs


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

tolvajkulcs


b-c-kl-k-lcs-nz-


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 27)

biciklikölcsönző / első hozzászólásom /


h_p_h_ly


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hópehely


dr-g-k-l-l-h-ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

drágakőlelőhely

l_pk_h_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

lepkeháló

k_nd_nz_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

kondenzátor

t_ng_h_rm_n_k_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

tangóharmonika

t_n_lm_ny_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

tanulmányút

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

borospince

_szv_sz_jt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

észveszejtő

r_v_dn_dr_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

rövidnadrág

k_n_k_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

kánikula

p_rb_jt_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

párbajtőr

m_nk_t_p_szt_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

munkatapasztalat

cs_r_g_f_nk


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

csörögefánk

l_cs_ssz_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

lőcsösszekér

m_rt_rk_d_k


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

mártírkodik

_zl_l_b_mb_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

ízlelőbimbó

r_g_szm_


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 27)

rögeszme
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

mákostészta

l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 27)

lélekbúvár

_lv_s_l_mp_


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 27)

olvasólámpa
k_r_k_szt_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 28)

kerekasztal

m_nt_ _gys_g


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 28)

mentőegység

k__gy_z_sk_r_


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kiegyezéskérő

l_th_t_tl_n l_g__


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 28)

láthatatlan légió (?)

_r_m_p_nt_ss_g


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 28)

óraműpontosság

v_s__l_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## qui (2010 Augusztus 28)

veseelégtelenség

t-j-p-t-sz-t


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 28)

tájépítészet
k_lcst_rt_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kulcstartó


v-l-g-r-ks-g


----------



## szemla (2010 Augusztus 28)

vilagorokseg

t-rr-r--m


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

terrárium

s-rg-b-r-ckl-kv-r


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 28)

sárgabaracklekvár

t_rt_s_t_sz_r


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 28)

tartósítószer

g_lv_n_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

gólvonal

p_rtj_lz_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 28)

partjelző

sz_lm__ksz_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

szalmiákszesz

b_rsz_sz_g_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 28)

borszeszégő

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

harangláb

l_tt_s_rs_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 28)

lotósorsolás

m_nt__rv_s


----------



## Katty (2010 Augusztus 28)

mentőorvos

b-t-gs-g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

betegség

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Katty (2010 Augusztus 28)

szamárköhögés

-l-tk-dv


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

életkedv

l-v-l-z-l-p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

levelezőlap

b_bsz_nh_z


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 29)

bábszínház

k_l_ccs_nt_tt


----------



## qui (2010 Augusztus 29)

kiloccsantott
_lk_pr_zt_th_tn_m


----------



## jevick (2010 Augusztus 29)

elkápráztathatnám
t.rm.sz.t.s.n


----------



## ryanne (2010 Augusztus 29)

természetesen
c.p.f.z.


----------



## mereditt (2010 Augusztus 29)

cipőfűző
b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 29)

boroshordó

l_p_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

lopótok

h_r_ngf_l_


----------



## qui (2010 Augusztus 29)

heringfilé /harangfalú/ harangfaló/ heringfaló/
m_dv_p_sz_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

medvepuszi

k_tt_p_p_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

kottapapír

_jjl_ny_m_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

ujjlenyomat

h_m_sk_rty_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

hamiskártyás

h-b-h-rgy-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

hebehurgya (ma is göthös a rendszer)

p_rk_l__r_


----------



## zecsi (2010 Augusztus 29)

parkolóóra

_gytr_szt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

agytröszt

l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

lélekbúvár (rendesen)

s_jtk_k_c


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

sajtkukac

m_n_k_ltt_b_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

menekülttábor

f_h_jt_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

főhajtás

pr_gn_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

prognózis

t_nkcs_pd_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

tankcsapda

s_rvm_t_t


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 29)

sérvműtét

-gyk_r_s_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

agykárosodás

h_m_kv_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

homokvihar

sz_vl_p_t


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 29)

szívlapát

t_r_kgy_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 29)

torokgyík

s_v_ny_v_tr_c_


----------



## b_obita (2010 Augusztus 30)

savanyúvetrece

l_v_sk_cs_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

lovaskocsi

p_p_rk_c


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 30)

piperkőc
h.rc.gn.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

hercegnő

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 30)

türelemjáték
f.stm.ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

festmény

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 30)

borospince
l.z.rny.mt.t.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

lézernyomtató

d_gv_sz


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 30)

dögvész

h-j-sk-p-t-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

hajóskapitány

m_rv_b_ny_


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 30)

murvabánya
t.l.f.nk.zp.nt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

telefonközpont

tr_p_zn_dr_g


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 30)

kozeput írta:


> telefonközpont
> 
> tr_p_zn_dr_g


 
trapéznadrág
k.nyv.sp.lc


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

könyvespolc

s_r_z_tgy_lk_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 30)

sorozatgyilkos

g-m-lyg-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

gomolygós

l_pr_t_l_p


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 30)

lepratelep

r-m-nyt-l-ns-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

reménytelenség

k_l_l_k


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 30)

külalak

l_kb_r_nd_z_


----------



## bbry (2010 Augusztus 30)

lakberendező

_v_n_k_pz_


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 30)

óvónőképző

v_rs_ny__t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 30)

versenyautó

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## bbry (2010 Augusztus 30)

türelemjáték

_lv_ll_m_s_zt_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 30)

elvillamosoztak

m_t_rp_f_g_s


----------



## babi45 (2010 Augusztus 30)

motorpöfögés
sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 30)

szalagkorlát

v_tt_p_m_cs


----------



## Dzsiem (2010 Augusztus 30)

vattapamacs

_nf_rm_t_k_


----------



## betti12 (2010 Augusztus 30)

informatika
f-lmb-r-d-l-m


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

filmbirodalom


l-d-rcny-m-s


----------



## Mosolysziget (2010 Augusztus 30)

repülőgép

v_rr_g_p


----------



## Mosolysziget (2010 Augusztus 30)

lidércnyomás

t_kl_mp_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

varrógép, töklámpa

sz_rny_t_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 31)

szörnyeteg

sz-r-k-z-tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

szórakozott

k_csm_g_mb_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

kucsmagomba

h_df_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

hódfarok

r_gyf_k_d_s


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 31)

rügyfakadás

_l_k_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

alakuló, vagy akár előkelő

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## tunderke11 (2010 Augusztus 31)

fenyőtoboz

m_r_c_j_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

maracuja

z_h_nyr_zs_


----------



## bbry (2010 Augusztus 31)

zuhanyrózsa

z_rg_v_d_sz_t


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

zergevadászat

t_kn_sp_nc_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

teknőspáncél

t_zcs_v_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

tűzcsóva

l__ny_sk_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

leányiskola


cs-m-g-k-k-r-c-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

csemegekukorica

r_gz_t_s_n


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

rögzítésen ?

-d-mcs-tk-


----------



## bbry (2010 Augusztus 31)

ádámcsutka

t_r_lm_d_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

turulmadár


cs-rk-f-g-


----------



## bbry (2010 Augusztus 31)

csirkefogó

t-r-l-tr-nd-z-s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

területrendezés


-sk-l-k-zd-s


----------



## bbry (2010 Augusztus 31)

iskolakezdés

t-nf-ly-msz-rv-z-


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

tanfolyamszervező

j_g_sz_ssz_szt_ns


----------



## tunderke11 (2010 Augusztus 31)

jogászasszisztens
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

kelkáposzta-főzelék

_r_kn_pt_r


----------



## Építőművész (2010 Augusztus 31)

öröknaptár

v_l_scs_nt_k


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

velőscsontok

_r_kk_v_l_s_g


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 31)

örökkévalóság

l_bb_l_


----------



## rockabiller (2010 Augusztus 31)

lábbeli


----------



## rockabiller (2010 Augusztus 31)

s-t-nf-jz-t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Augusztus 31)

sátánfajzat

m_dv_b_cs


----------



## Ica57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

medvebocs
v-z-rl-p-lt


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vezérlőpult

c_mb_z_mh_z_d_s


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 31)

combizomhúzódás

sl_g_rl_st_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

slágerlista

v_r_zsl_t_n_nc_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

varázslótanoncok

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Augusztus 31)

türelemjáték

k_r_m_llf_gyl_lt-k_h_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

karamellfagylalt kehely

sz_mb_t_nc_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

szambatáncos

r_ngyl_bk_r_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

rongylábkirály

_ll_f_g_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

állófogadás

l_z_cf_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

lazacfilé


z-r-t-t-l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

lazacfilé, zárótétel

sz_t_g_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

szótagolás

m-nd-tf-z-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

mondatfűzés

_g_r_g_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

igeragozás

tervgazdálkodás


z-rg-t-ll


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

zergetoll

h_sl_v_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

manka63 írta:


> zergetoll
> 
> h_sl_v_s



húsleves

c_rn_m_t_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

hangya1944 írta:


> húsleves
> 
> c_rn_m_t_lt



cérnametélt

l_b_c_mb


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

libacomb

k-cs-s-lt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

libacomb, kacsasült

b_rj_m_j_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

borjúmájas

ny-lp-pr-k-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

nyúlpaprikás

g_sztr_n_m__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

gasztronómia

k_nyh_t_nd_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

konyhatündér

l_bb_ncsl_v_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

lebbencsleves

p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

piskótatekercs

t_j_ss_rg_ja


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

tojássárgája


gy-m-lcst-rt-


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 31)

gyümölcstorta

f_t_rzs


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

fatörzs

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

erdőkerülő( de jó)

t -szt-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 31)

tisztes

_lt_r_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

elterelő ?

m-t--r-l-g--


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 31)

igen
meteorológia

_l_p_s_n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

alaposan

v_dr_z_rv_t_m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 31)

vadrezervátum

v_d_szg_r_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vadászgörény

m-s-k-nyv


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 31)

mesekönyv

d_jk_m_s_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dajkamese

k-f-st-


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 31)

kifestő

__l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bartuska írta:


> kifestő
> 
> __l_



AULA! :23:

_l__


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

elei


p_szt_r_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

pásztoróra

l_gy_tt


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

légyott

_ltr_h_ngf_lv_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

ultrahangfelvétel

r_c_ptk_nyv


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

receptkönyv

p_r_d_cs_m_s k_p_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

paradicsomoskáposzta

m_nk_h_ng_r


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

munkahenger

b_ly_gz_l_ny_m_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

bélyegzőlenyomat

t_r_lm_d_r


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

turulmadár

t_t_t_r_sz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

tetőterasz

sz_l_l_g_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szőlőlugas

T_t_c_c_t_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szőlőlugas

dzs_ng_lh_b_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

dzsungelháború

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

paradigma

p_r_t_rt_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

páratartalom

sz_l_f_ld


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szülőföld

k_z_pf_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

középfülgyulladás

t_v_szm_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

téveszme

_d_s_t_sz_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

édesítőszer

_t_mb_nk_r


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

atombunker

p_tr_l__ml_mp_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

petróleumlámpa

_lk_h_lm_m_r


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

alkoholmámor

t_rt_n_l_mt_nk_nyv


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

történelemtankönyv

_ _r_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

aura

k_ff__nt_bl_tt_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

koffeintabletta

f_k_t_k_v_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

feketekávé

tr_l_b_szv_z_t_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

trolibuszvezető

_ _d_ _v_z_ _l_s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

audiovizuális

pl_szt_kk_rty_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

plasztikkártya

b_t_v_t_s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

betűvetés

p_tr_l__ml_mp_


----------



## Mosolysziget (2010 Szeptember 1)

petróleumlámpa

b_t_nk_v_r_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

betonkeverő

_p_t_m_st_r


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

építőmester

d_hk_t_r_s


----------



## Mosolysziget (2010 Szeptember 1)

dühkitörés

n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

naplemente

g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 1)

gesztenyepüré

t_kf_z_l_k


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

tökfőzelék

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 1)

vasalódeszka

_ng_jj


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

ingujj

k_tl_sty_k


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 1)

kotlóstyúk

n-gy-ny-


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

nagyanyó

fr_nt_tv_n_l_s


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 1)

frontátvonulás

-k-rsz-lv-ny-s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

ikerszelvényes

gy_ngyh_l_sz


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 1)

gyöngyhalász

k-zt-rv-ny-s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

köztörvényes

v_n_l__f_gyl_lt


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 1)

vaníliafagylalt

k-k-szt-k-rcs


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

kókusztekercs

_r_nyg_l_sk_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 1)

aranygaluska

sz_lh_m_s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szélhámos

b_nnf_nt_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 1)

bennfentes

k_r_sztk_rd_s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

keresztkérdés

_r_nyl_bd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 1)

aranylabda

k_tb_lk_z_s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

kétbalkezes

h_z_gp_tl_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 1)

hézagpótló

k_r_sztm_tsz_t


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

keresztmetszet

l_v_l_s t_szt_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

levelestészta

l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 1)

levelibéka

k_nd_ll_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

kandalló

_gr_f_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 1)

ugrifüles

b_bsz_nh_z


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

bábszínház

m_j_n_zm_rt_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

majonézmártás


m-nd-l-v-g-s-


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

mandulavágású

_st_h_ts_g


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

őstehetség

cs_k_ll_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

csókálló

k_nysz_rm_g_ld_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

kényszermegoldás


m-l-t-k-v-


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

malátakávé

_v_n_k_pz_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

óvónőképző

h-t-lg-mb-l-s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

hátulgombolós

b_mb_t_l_l_t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

bombatalálat


sz-r-t-tsz-lg-l-t


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szeretetszolgálat

t_j_ss_rg_j_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 2)

tojássárgája

b_r_tv_h_b


----------



## julcsi2020 (2010 Szeptember 2)

borotvahab 
g_ó_y_z_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 2)

a magánhangzókat kell kihagyni...
gyógyszer

t_v_szm_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 2)

téveszme

k_nysz_rz_bb_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 2)

kényszerzubbony

c_g_nyk_r_k


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 2)

cigánykerék

v_z_r_sz_r_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 2)

vízóraszerelés

b_nk__t_m_t_


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 2)

bunkertemető

k_k_r_k_d_k


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 2)

kozeput írta:


> vízóraszerelés
> 
> b_nk__t_m_t_


 

bankautomata

g_pj_rm_v_z_t_-_kt_t_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 2)

gépjárművezető-oktató

b_gr_cst_rt_


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 2)

bográcstartó

h_v_t_ssz_r_t_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 2)

? hivatásszeretőt?

_bl_k_st_t


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 2)

***hivatásszeretet***

ablakostót

h_r_msz_g_l_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Audrey09 írta:


> ***hivatásszeretet***


:``::``::``:

háromszögelés

v_ll_nyb_jl_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

villanybojler


s-rk-nty-v-r-g


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 2)

sarkantyúvirág

sz_b_ds_gsz_b_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

szabadságszobor


n-v-nyh-t-r-z-


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

növényhatározó

_ll_sh_rd_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

álláshirdetés


m-n--t-rf-st-s


----------



## lorddenes (2010 Szeptember 2)

miniatűrfestés 


-nt-g-n-szt-k-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

antagonisztikus

cs_p_f_g_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

csípőfogó

-r-f-t-gt-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

erőfitogtatás

k-nf-rnc--h-v-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

erőfitogtatás

k-nf-r-nc--h-v-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

bocs,nem tudom mit csináltam és nem tudom törölni


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

konferenciahívás ???


sz-l-rny-k


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

konferenciahívás - nagyon jó!!!

f_r__s_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ile57 írta:


> konferenciahívás ??? az!
> 
> 
> sz-l-rny-k



szélárnyék

_s__rd_


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

esőerdő

f_r__s_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

fáraósír

k-nd-nz-l-sz-r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

fáraósír

cs_t_rn_r_ndsz_r


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

kondenzálószer?

_lm_m_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

almamag (az)


manka63: cs-t-rn-r-ndsz-r


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

csatornarendszer

l__nyk_k_rcs_n


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

leánykökörcsin


k-r-n-t-n-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

koronatanú

v_d_b_sz_d


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

védőbeszéd


p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

palacsintasütő

gr_z_st_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

grízestészta

f-gy-k-r-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

fogyókúra (kéne)

d--b-t-k-s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

diabetikus


h-jp-cn-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

hájpacni

cs_ntk_ll_kc__


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

csontkollekció

c-rn-v-k-ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

cérnavékony

n_dsz_l


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

nádszál


p-kh-s-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

pókhasú

g_mb_lyd_d


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

gömbölyded


p-szk-f-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

piszkafa

ny_szl_tt


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

nyeszlett

h-jf-j-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

hájfejű

s-rk-rcs-ly-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

sörkorcsolya


p-ly-f-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

pályafutás

_l_tm_d_j


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

életműdíj

v_rsz_rz_d_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 3)

vérszerződés

sz-k-r-d-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

szakirodalom

t_szt_v_z


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

tisztavíz

v-j-k-s-ssz-ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

vajákosasszony

s_sp_r_c


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

sósperec

d--t-rt-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

diótorta

t_rm_l_kk_p_c


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

törmelékkupac

v-r-sv-d-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

városvédő

m_s_s_jt


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 3)

mesesajt

l_mbf_r_sz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

lombfűrész

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## 1978Rita (2010 Szeptember 3)

türelemjáték
_v_v_zt_szt_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

ivóvíztisztító

c_tr_ml_


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 3)

citromlé

__t_m_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

automata

d_bp_rg_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 3)

dobpergés


l-v-nd-l--ll-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

levendulaillat

k_k_nyb_k_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 3)

kökénybokor

l-v-lt-t-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 3)

levéltitok

n_pf_rd_l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

napforduló

cs-ll-gh-ll-s


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 3)

csillaghullás

sz_r_l_mf_lt_s


----------



## feviki (2010 Szeptember 3)

szerelemféltés
_r_m_ny_


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 3)

irománya
_k_szt_k_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

akusztika

s_tn_v_l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

sütnivaló

n-ll-sl-szt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 4)

nullás liszt

n_v_ny_l_tt_n


----------



## feviki (2010 Szeptember 4)

növényélettan
m_d_rk_l_tk_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

madárkalitka

f-rkt-ll


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 4)

farktoll

-sl-k-s


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Szeptember 4)

őslakos

v_s_rn_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

vasárnap

gy-rm-k-nt-zm-ny


----------



## nyma (2010 Szeptember 4)

szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !:..:*
> *Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!*
> *Mint a neve is mutatja a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat és a következő játékos ezt megfejtve másikat írhat.*
> *Nehezítés képpen csak annyit,hogy min. 5 betű legyen(de ez nincs kőbe vésve)*
> ...


-lk-p-szt-l-n-t-ott-t-k


----------



## nyma (2010 Szeptember 4)

*gyemekintézmény*



hangya1944 írta:


> vasárnap
> 
> gy-rm-k-nt-zm-ny


-m-b-rt-l-ns-g


----------



## nyma (2010 Szeptember 4)

*jó játékot kivánok mindenkinek*



nyma írta:


> -lk-p-szt-l-n-t-ott-t-k


h-ngy-b-ly


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 4)

hangyaboly

s_bf_rt_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 4)

sebfertőzés

t_d_ssz_nt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 4)

tudásszint

-ll-g-r--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 4)

allegória

v_rny_m_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 4)

vérnyomás

t-l-jm-nt-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

talajminta

c-m-s-v-g


----------



## andikanada (2010 Szeptember 5)

cumisüveg
k_v_ncs-s-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

kíváncsiság

t_jb_r_zs


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

tejberízs

gr-zp-d-ng


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 5)

grízpuding

-l-t-s-t-s


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

elutasítás

-l-tt-p-szt-l-t


----------



## kataatak (2010 Szeptember 5)

élettapasztalat
s-bt-p-sz


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

sebtapasz

r-g-szt-sz-l-g


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 5)

ragasztószalag

p_ngy_l_-p_tym_g


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

pongyola-pitymag

p-szt-rt-sk-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

pásztortáska


p-st-l-d-


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

postaláda

sz-rk-b-r-t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 5)

Szürkebarát

f_nycs_v_


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

fénycsóva

-st-k-s


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 5)

üstökös

_z_n_s_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

azonosítás

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

szerepcsere

-ld-lt-r-s


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

oldaltörés

f-nycs-v-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

fénycsóva

d_szt_rcs_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

dísztárcsa

sp_ny_lf_l


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

spanyolfal

_h_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

éhínség (Visszatértél?)

_r_mt_lj_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

örömteljeskiss

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

játékszenvedély\\m/

_lv_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

élvezet

j_rd_sz_g_t


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

repülőgép


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 5)

járdasziget

k_p_t_l_c__


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

manka63 írta:


> élvezet
> 
> j_rd_sz_g_t


 
járdasziget, kapituláció

b_lh_ny_k_rv


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

járdasziget


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 5)

bolhanyakörv

p_rzs_sz_ny_g


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

bolhanyakörv


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

perzsaszunyog
b_ny_t_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

perzsaszőnyeg

_l_ttv_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

alattvaló

h_b_r_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

hűbérúr

sz_l_nt_d_


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

járdasziget
b_ny_t_ny_


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

repülőgép


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kozeput írta:


> hűbérúr
> 
> sz_l_nt_d_



szalontüdő


-lv-s-m-zg-l-m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

olvasómozgalom (de jó)

r__d_l_nc


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

riadólánc


k--d-v-ll-l-t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kiadóvállalat

k_rty_n_pt_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kártyanaptár


l-v-lk-zb-s-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

levélkézbesítő

l_g_p_st_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

légiposta

-l-msz-sz-k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

álomszuszék

p_zs_m_p_rt_


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 5)

pizsamaparti

t_r_k_lyp_l_nk_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tör*?*kölypálinka (?)

p-p-csf-rj


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

papucsférj

g_l_r_m


----------



## Loli41 (2010 Szeptember 6)

galerim
d_g_h_z_


----------



## calmdown (2010 Szeptember 6)

dugóhúzó
k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

kávéscsésze

m_ng_l_c_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mangalica

-v-s-d-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

avasodás

k_rt_t_rp_


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 6)

kertitörpe

v-k-ndt-r-s


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 6)

vakondtúrás

f_ny_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

fűnyíró-fényerő

t_mp_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tempera


-rd-gsz-k-r


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 6)

ördögszekér

j-d-sp-nz


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

júdáspénz


b-rk-p-pr-k-s


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 6)

birkapaprikás

_s_t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

eset


f-nd-m-nt-m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

fundamentum

k_l_r__b_mb_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

kalóriabomba

r-z-k-f-kt-r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

rizikófaktor

m-nt-m-ll-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mentőmellény

v-h-rj-lz-s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 6)

viharjelzés

b_k_._mb_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

békaember


k-t-lt-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

kétéltű

m_s_d_ll_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

másodállás

k-m-nly-k


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 6)

kéménylyuk

g-mb-t-rm-szt-


----------



## etc (2010 Szeptember 6)

gombatermesztő

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

galambdúc

z_z_p_rk_lt


----------



## Jax34 (2010 Szeptember 6)

galambdúc

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

zúzapörkölt, illatfelhő

gy_n_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

gyanútlan

f_rg_t_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

fergeteges

t_nyf_lt_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tényfeltárás

_kc__t_rv


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

akcióterv

_t_k_l__z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

utikalauz

_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

apróhírdetés

sz_nt_st_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

szenteste

f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

fecskefészek

n_gyh_t_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nagyhatalom

h_lyz_tgy_k_rl_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

helyzetgyakorlat

p_nkr_c__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

pankráció

d_jb_rk_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

díjbirkózás

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

térfélcsere

s-t-k-m-nc-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

térfélcsere sütőkemence

v_z_p_l_


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 6)

sütőkemence
vízipóló

r_d___kt_v_t_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

radioaktivitás

h-ml-kl-b-ny


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 6)

homloklebeny

s_jtc_kl_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

sejtciklus

-r-m-p-nt-ss-g-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

óraműpontosságú


h-gy-kr-st-ly


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hegyikristály

f-rr-sp-nt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

forráspont

p-sk-p-rt-rt-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

puskaportartó


m-j-mk-ny-rf-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

majomkenyérfa

bl-kkt-gl-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

blokktégla

r-gl-v-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

raguleves

gy-m-lcst-rt-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

gyümölcstartó

sz-lv-l-kv-r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

szilvalekvár

b-r-ckp-l-nk-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hangya1944 írta:


> blokktégla
> 
> r-gl-v-s





manka63 írta:


> raguleves
> 
> gy-m-lcst-rt-




Nem kekec, de riglivas! 



barackpálinka

k-rr--rd-pl-m-t-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

(bocsi, pedig a kukkerom is fentvan)

karrierdiplomata

s_r_kr_sz_l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Sarokreszelő

h-r-l-k-p- (mezőgazdaságból)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 7)

horolókapa

-zr-df-rd-l-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

ezredforduló

l_k_sm_ff__


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 7)

lakásmaffia

_sszt_rm_l_s


----------



## Zita2 (2010 Szeptember 7)

össztermelés

gl_b_l_z_c__


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 7)

Zita2 írta:


> össztermelés
> 
> gl_b_l_z_c__



globalizáció

f-nnt-rth-t- f-jl-d-s


----------



## Zita2 (2010 Szeptember 7)

fenntartható fejlődés

v_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 7)

verhetetlen

cs-l-f-nt-


----------



## wannabe (2010 Szeptember 7)

csalafinta

plpszt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

wannabe írta:


> csalafinta
> 
> plpszt


helyesen:
p-lp-szt--
így tudom, hol és hány magánhangzó van.

pálpusztai

v-dk-rt-f-


----------



## pandada (2010 Szeptember 7)

vadkörtefa
sz rz t s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

szerzetes

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 7)

térfélcsere

b-rg-m-tt


----------



## wannabe (2010 Szeptember 7)

bergamott

t-jf-l-ssz-j-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

tejfelesszájú

t_r_lm_tl_n


----------



## wannabe (2010 Szeptember 7)

türelmetlen

-p--tsz-rm-z-k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 7)

ópiátszármazék

_nr_nd_lk_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

önrendelkezés

k_rt_b_f_tt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

körtebefőtt

s_p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## autho (2010 Szeptember 7)

síparadicsom
gy-r-kj-t-k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

gyerekjáték

h_j_h_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

hajóhinta

t_ng_r_b_t_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tengeribeteg

h_tf_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

hátfájás

_rz_k_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

érzékeny

m_ssz_zssz_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

masszázsszalon

l_k_lp_tr__t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

lokálpatrióta

d_szp_lg_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

szép volt!:00:
díszpolgár

s_t_nyr_zs_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

sétányrózsa?:smile:

m_s_m_d


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

masamód (remek)

p_r_l_


----------



## gyermekdal (2010 Szeptember 7)

p*o*r*o*l*ó*
m_s_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

mesetár

z_bsz_lm_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

zabszalma

k_r_kt_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

karakter

j_ll_mr_jz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

jellemrajz

r_mf_r_g_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

rímfaragó

f_zf_p__t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

fűzfapoéta (szép feladvány)

t_nyf_lt_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tényfeltárás (a legjobbat hozod ki belőlem)

_kn_m_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

aknamunka?:shock:

b_rt_rgy_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 7)

bértárgyalás

m_nk_b_sz_nt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

munkabeszüntetés

h__m_lk_d_s


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 7)

hőemelkedés

b_t_k_r_d_tt


----------



## farkasgagu (2010 Szeptember 8)

betakarodott

m-j-sf-t-nc


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

májusfatánc

k_ld_kzs_n_r


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 8)

bértárgyalás
k_f_e_n


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 8)

Bocsi! Kicsit elcsúsztam.


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 8)

köldökzsinór
k_f_e_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 8)

koffein

k_k_szt_j


----------



## Csibyy (2010 Szeptember 8)

kókusztej

d_g_t_l_s f_t_g_r_f__.


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 8)

digitális fotográfia

f_nyk_pm_s_l_t


----------



## Csibyy (2010 Szeptember 8)

kókusztej

d_g_t_l_s f_t_gr_f__


----------



## Csibyy (2010 Szeptember 8)

bocsesz..  off vollt... kétszer írtam..


----------



## Csibyy (2010 Szeptember 8)

Grandilkó írta:


> digitális fotográfia
> 
> f_nyk_pm_s_l_t



fényképmásolat


p_x_l h_b_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 8)

pixelhiba (semmi gond)

sz_z_nm_nk_


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 8)

szezonmunka

v-r-bf--k-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 8)

verébfióka

k-ss-ml-


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kis.sámli

_mb_r_ll_t


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 8)

emberállat

t-h-ny-


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 8)

tihanyi

m_v_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

művirág

p_sp_kl_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 8)

püspöklila

v_ll_sh_b_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

vallásháború

sz_d_b_k_rb_n_


----------



## lekira (2010 Szeptember 8)

szódabikarbóna 
gy_rm_kn_v_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

gyermeknevelés

t_l_zm_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

talizmán

t_r_st__tv_n_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

túristaútvonal

h_rr_rf_lm


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

horrorfilm

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

szappanopera

s_rt_sb_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

sertésborda

cs_g_l_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

csigaleves

t_lb_zg_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

túlbuzgó

_n_rz_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

önérzetes

m_r_nyl_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

merénylet

t_rr_r_lh_r_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

terrorelhárítás

d_szsz_ml_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

díszszemle

v_l_gj_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

világjáró

m_l_nk_l__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

melankólia

b_z_nyt_l_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

bizonytalanság

l_b_l_s


----------



## tália76 (2010 Szeptember 8)

melankólia
v_st_ps


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

vastaps

l_b_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

labilis

_ng_v_ny_s


----------



## tália76 (2010 Szeptember 8)

labilis
l_pcs_h_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

ingoványos; lépcsőház

k_rt_cst_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kartácstűz

t_r_ck_gy_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

tarackágyú

h_nv_d_l_m


----------



## tália76 (2010 Szeptember 8)

ingoványos
h_lp_st_t_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

halpástétom, honvédelem

k_t_n_z_n_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

katonazenekar

l_p_s_l_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

lépéselőny

pr_m_n_d


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

promenád

c_nt_ny_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

cintányér

z_n_b_h_c


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

zenebohóc

_lt_tv_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

ültetvény

s_l_t_p_l_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

salátapalánta

m_r_l_f_rr_l_​


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

merülőforraló

k_df_ty_l


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

ködfátyol

g_r_nc_ _


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

gerincei

k_z_ll_ns_g


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 8)

közellenség

h_v_ks_g


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 9)

hóvakság

_ny_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

anyós

_lv_j_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 9)

alvajáró

ny_gv_p_nt


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 9)

nyugvópont
s_h_j_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

sóhajtás

k-pz-l--r-


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 9)

képzelőerő
ny_lp_pr_k_s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

nyúlpaprikás

k_r_b_n_r


----------



## tália76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

karabíner
s_t_rt_b_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

sátortábor

p-m-t-f-c-k-rk-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

pemetefűcukorka

m-g-ng-dh-t-tl-n


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

megengedhetetlen

b_r_tf_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

barátfüle

b_dz_sz_rp


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

bodzaszörp

v-l-gb-jn-ks-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

világbajnokság

b_rd_sf_l


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

bordásfal

l_b_k_k_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

libikóka

p-rk-ltsz-ft


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

pörköltszaft


----------



## zoheleth (2010 Szeptember 9)

m_t_b_l_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

kozeput írta:


> pörköltszaft


pörköltszaft; metabolizmus

r_k_nl_l_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

rokonlélek

m-n-t-h-l-k-pt-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

mentőhelikopter

k_ld_kzs_n_r


----------



## zoheleth (2010 Szeptember 9)

köldökzsinor

m_gh_t_r_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

meghatározás

k_csm_g_mb_


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

kucsmagomba

gy_rgy_l_g


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 10)

gyurgyalag

_tk_szl_t


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Szeptember 10)

étkészlet
t_gl_f_l


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 10)

téglafal

b_r_n_t_rcs_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 10)

boronatárcsa

k-pg-l-r--


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

képgaléria
v-s-l-d-szk-


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 10)

vasalódeszka

gy-rt-l-n-t-tt


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

gyűrtelenített

zs-km-nysz-rz-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 10)

zsákmányszerző

f_nysz_r_ _g_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

fényszóróégő

t-k-sm-k-sr-t-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

tökös mákos rétes /nyami.../

c_kk_n_p_rk_lt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 10)

cukkinipörkölt
l_b_p_cs_nny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

libapecsen(n)ye?

b_rm_z__m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

bormúzeum

sz_kl_b_rl_ng


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

sziklabarlang

t_t_g_s


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 10)

tótágas

_tv_zsg_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

átvizsgálás

t_r_nyd_r_


----------



## bicsibi (2010 Szeptember 10)

toronydaru
m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

matematika

k_rb_nct_n


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 10)

kórbonctan

h-b-h-rgy-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

hebehurgya

h_ny_r_g


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 10)

hunyorog


g-ty-m-dz-g


----------



## gálickő (2010 Szeptember 10)

gatyamadzag
sz_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

szóló; szőlő

m_nd_m_nd_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 10)

mendemonda

l-r-f-r-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

lárifári

t_k_l_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 10)

tökéletlen

r-k-nsz-nv-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

rokonszenves

_ll_n_rt_k


----------



## bicsibi (2010 Szeptember 10)

ellenérték
t_lj_s_n


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 11)

teljesen

t_ng_b_gy_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 11)

tangabugyi

_l_jm_z_


----------



## ImolaS (2010 Szeptember 11)

olajmező
_vsz_k_k


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 11)

évszakok

p-h-rk-sz-nt-


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 11)

pohárköszöntő

l_m_zb_r_t_


----------



## dragonlance (2010 Szeptember 11)

lemezborító

t_nd_rm_s_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 11)

tündérmese

l_v_lsz_ny_g


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 11)

levélszőnyeg

k_dsz_t_l_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

ködszitálás

sz-ny-gr-jt


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 11)

szönyegrojt
k_nk_l_n


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 11)

kankalin
r_b_tk_z


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

robotkéz

ny-kt-l-


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 12)

nyaktiló

_szt_t_k_s


----------



## veresbegy (2010 Szeptember 12)

esztétikus
_d_s_ny_


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 12)

édesanya

_szr_v_sz


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

észrevesz

d--sk-l-cs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 12)

dióskalács

t-k-sm-k-s * r-t-s


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 12)

tökösmákos rétes

s_kkj_tszm_a


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

sakkjátszma

-r-f-sz-t-s


----------



## banyuli (2010 Szeptember 12)

erőfeszítés
l-k-d-l-m (esküvő)


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 12)

lakodalom

g_l_g_ny_a


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 12)

galagonya

m-z-m-s-r


----------



## ggabszi (2010 Szeptember 12)

moziműsor

k..l..pd..b..z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 12)

kalapdoboz (betűközre ügyelni)

_rg_ly_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

ürgelyuk

-gy-n--sk-d-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

egyénieskedés

f-gy-lm-z-tl-n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

fegyelmezetlen

-b-dt- (rosszalkodó gyerek jelzője)


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 12)

ebadta

_rd_gf__k_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 12)

ördögfióka

_gy_g_d_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

agyagedény

g-n-r-c--k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 12)

generációk

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

Felhőkarcoló.

á_v_n_v_z


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

Niya írta:


> Felhőkarcoló.
> 
> á_v_n_v_z


*Niya*! A feladványod nem jó.
A játékszabály szerint a mássalhangzókat kell megadni, a magánhanzókat kell elrejteni.
 
ásványvíz

t-l-p-l-s-k


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

(Már rájöttem mi volt a hiba, még1x sorry.)

Települések.

r_kt_r_p_l_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

raktárépület

j-lm-gy-r-z-t


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

jelmagyarázat

_gr_d_szk_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

ugródeszka

m-g-ll-p-t-s


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

megállapítás

m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 12)

mezőgazdaság
sz_n_b_gly_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 12)

szénaboglya


k-rty-v-r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 12)

kártyavár

k_r_lyl_ny


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

királylány

b_l_k_v_r_d_k


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 13)

belekeveredik

p_rk_rd_


----------



## VAGAMO (2010 Szeptember 13)

parkerdő

t-j-sr-nt-tt-


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 13)

tojásrántotta

cs_m_g_k_k_r_c_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

csemegekukorica

b_r_ckp_l_nk_


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 13)

barackpálinka

h_r_z_nt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

horizont

b_j_t_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

bájital ... esetleg bajától?

k-mpl-k-c--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

(jó a bájital)
komplikáció

b_rp_nc_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

borpincér

-kt--l-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

aktuális

zs_bv_s_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

zsibvásár

f-ly--r-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

folyóirat

sz_km_rk_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

szűkmarkú (ez jó feladvány volt!)

-zs-r-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

azsúros

t_rk_l_tt_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

torkolattűz

d_ng_l_b_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

dongalábú

p_n_l_


----------



## bobent (2010 Szeptember 13)

p*ó*n*i*l*ó*

*-lt-r-l-s*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

elterelés

t_r_mf_c_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

teremfoci

zs_br_d__


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

zsebrádió

sz_r_p_szt_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 13)

szereposztás
m_l_dr_m_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 13)

melodráma

cs-ll-gf-ny


----------



## Ixibit (2010 Szeptember 13)

csillagfény
a_m_fa


----------



## Kenshin (2010 Szeptember 13)

almafa
t_r_m_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Ixibit írta:


> csillagfény
> a_m_fa


-lm-f- !!!
a magánhangzókat hagyjuk ki.



Kenshin írta:


> almafa
> t_r_m_r



teremőr

-tp-dk-


----------



## balu56 (2010 Szeptember 13)

útpadka
t_r_szt_r


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 14)

tirisztor

m_lyny_m_


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

mélynyomó

_nt_szt_t_k_s


----------



## Pincebogár (2010 Szeptember 14)

antisztatikus
b_rd_l_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

bárdolatlan

k_z_nk_v_cs


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 14)

kazánkovács

-lk-t-l-z-tts-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

elkötelezettség

r_kl_mf_lm


----------



## Ixibit (2010 Szeptember 14)

reklámfilm
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

számítógép

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## Ixibit (2010 Szeptember 14)

zsemlemorzsa

R_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 14)

ruhásszekrény

_l_b_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

alibi

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 14)

kürtöskalács

p_mp_sk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

pomposka

l_b_rl_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 14)

laborlelet

v_rk_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

várkép

m_d_nc_cs_nt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 14)

medencecsont

-d--l-st-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

idealista

c_t_r_z_n_k_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 14)

citerazenekar

-ll-t-r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 14)

illatár?
s_t_p_lc_


----------



## nilia (2010 Szeptember 14)

anlikar írta:


> illatár?
> s_t_p_lc_



sétapálca
v_kr_p_l_s


----------



## Harcosvitéz (2010 Szeptember 14)

vakrepülés
_r_nyt_


----------



## Ixibit (2010 Szeptember 14)

iránytű
k_r_r_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 14)

karóra

b_rl_ngk_t_t_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 15)

barlangkutató

k_gy_b_v_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

kígyóbűvölő

b_ly_g_lb_m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

bélyegalbum

gy_f_sd_b_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

gyufásdoboz

k_m_l__n


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

kímélően ?

m_gh_m_z_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

kaméleon

meghámozom

sz_l_k_rr__r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

bocsesz

szólókarrier

szt_r_ll_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

sztárallűr

sz_t_rf_z_t


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

szótárfüzet

_ng_lt_n_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

angoltanár

b_d_g_mb_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

bádogember

cs_d_v_l_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

csodavilág

_ll_z__


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 15)

illuzió

k-sz-bl-c


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 15)

küszöbléc

-d-g-n-jk-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

idegenajkú

f_rm_l_t_s


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 15)

formalitás

_gy_n_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

egyéniség

sz_v_v_ny_s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 15)

szövevényes

v-k-nyp-nz-


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 15)

vékonypénzű

l_tr_f_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 15)

létrafok

n_pb_rn_t_tt


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 15)

napbarnított


-g-rc-nc-g-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 15)

egércincogás

m-csk-j-j


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 16)

macskajaj
h_ng_l_tv_l_g_t_s


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 16)

hangulatválogatás??? - _van ilyen szó?_

_js_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 16)

újság

s_sp_r_c


----------



## boiot (2010 Szeptember 16)

sósperec
rjtvnyjsg


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Szeptember 16)

rejtvényújság

r_mh_rt_rj_szt_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 16)

rémhirterjesztő
b_ns_s_g_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 16)

bensőséges

-ll-tk-mp-z-c--


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 16)

illatkompozició
b_rl_ngk_t_t_


----------



## toltesil (2010 Szeptember 16)

barlangkutató
k_r_sk_k_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 17)

barlangkutató
f_h_d_sz_ll_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

főhadiszállás

v-l-gh-b-r-


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 17)

világháború

m_k_rcs_ly_b_jn_ks_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 17)

műkorcsolyabajnokság

l_v_rd_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 17)

lovarda


b-f-tt-s-v-g


----------



## leilla (2010 Szeptember 17)

*szókirakó*

befőttesüveg
f.rg.t.g.s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 17)

fergeteges
-j-k-gy-r-


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 18)

fergeteges
_rd_kh_z_ss_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 18)

érdekházasság

b-r-ts-g-s


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 19)

barátságos

_r_k_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 19)

örökös


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Anlikar,* lehetőleg ne ugord át a nehezebb feladványokat. Ezektől lesz színes a játék.


hangya1944 írta:


> fergeteges
> -j-k-gy-r-


ajókagyűrű

v-g-t-r--n-s


----------



## balogbeatrix (2010 Szeptember 19)

vegetáriánus

r-nt-tth-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 19)

rántotthús

k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 19)

kerekesszék
f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n
bocsánat (ajókagyürü) röl soha nem hallotam


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 19)

felbecsülhetetlen

k-p-ll-ng-r-z


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 19)

kipellengérez
_z_str_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 19)

ezüstróka

ny_lc_p_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 19)

nyulcipő
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 19)

kakastaréj

b_j_csk_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 19)

bujócska

-ll-mt-n


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 20)

illemtan

-m-ly-g


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

émelyeg

_lv_j_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

alvajáró

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

szélmalom

k_ _l_m_c_


----------



## etc (2010 Szeptember 20)

koalamaci

zs_r_g_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

zsírégető

p_d_ngp_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 20)

pudingpor
c_kr_sk_ny_r


----------



## netus (2010 Szeptember 20)

cukroskenyér
mksklcs


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 20)

mákoskalács
sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

szilvásgombóc

f_ttk_k_r_c_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

főttkukorica

k_r_mv_r_gb_lzs_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

körömvirágbalzsam

_kl_v_l


----------



## netus (2010 Szeptember 20)

oklevél
v-r-g-s-k-rt


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Szeptember 20)

virágoskert

ny_r_d_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 20)

nyáridő
h_ldv_l_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

holdvilág

j_g_r_ls_


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 20)

jégeralsó
t_mp_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

tempera

g_m_k_t_l


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

gumikötél
f_ldk_p_c


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

földkupac

h_j_h_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

manka63 írta:


> földkupac
> 
> h_j_h_nt_


 
Jól van na! Értjük mi egy szóból is!
hajóhinta

k_rt_b_f_tt


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

körtebefőtt

p_r_d_cs_ml_v_s

(bocsi szórakozik velem a rendszer)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

körtebefőtt

r_m_ssz_lv_


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

lemaradtam...

rumosszilva
_jt_n_ll_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

ajtónálló

zs_bt_lv_j


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

zsebtolvaj
m_st_rd_t_kt_v


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

mesterdetektív

tr_f_m_st_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

tréfamester

z_n_sz_r_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

zeneszerető

k_tt_t_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

kottatartó

p-rt-t-r-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

partitúra

sz_l_nk_p_s


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

szalonképes
t_zr_lp_tt_nt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

tűzrőlpattant

s_t_p_lc_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

sétapálca

k-rz-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

korzó, körző

r_h_cs_p_sz


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

ruhacsipesz

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

vasalódeszka

c_g_r_tt_cs_kk


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

cigarettacsikk

_p_r_ttg_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

operettgála

r_m_sd__


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

kozeput írta:


> operettgála
> 
> r_m_sd__



rumosdió
mükorcsolya

cs_sz_rk_rt_


----------



## netus (2010 Szeptember 20)

császárkörte
sz-lv-sg-mb-c


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 20)

szilvásgombóc

t_j_sk_v_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

tejeskávé

k_ff_ _nm_nt_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 21)

koffeinmentes (brrrrr!)

-g-zg-t-sr-nd-sz-t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 21)

igazgatásrendészet

v-nd-g-l--d-


----------



## kurkóné (2010 Szeptember 21)

repülőgép
l_v_sk_cs_i


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

lovaskocsi

b_rd_lyh_z


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 21)

bordélyház
p_r_sl_mp_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

piroslámpa

k_rty_tr_kk


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 21)

kártyatrükk


v-gj-t-k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 21)

vigjáték
_p_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

opera

t_mp_r_


----------



## levelecske (2010 Szeptember 21)

tempera
cs_r_j_t_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

cserejátékos

sz_b_lyk_nyv


----------



## kendra (2010 Szeptember 21)

szabálykönyv


l_lk_ _ sm_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

lelkiismeret

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 21)

kürtöskalács

K-l_csk_p_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

kalácsképű

t_m_g_sz_ny


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 21)

tömegiszony
h_ngv_rs_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

hangverseny

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 21)

panoráma

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 21)

csillagvizsgáló

k_nc_rtt_r_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 21)

koncertterem
p__n_


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Szeptember 21)

lelkiismeret

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

anlikar írta:


> koncertterem
> p__n_


 
pianó

s_rvm_t_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

sérvműtét

_n_szt_z__l_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

aneszteziológus (hú, de gyehenna a szerver)

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

matuzsálem (ma is vacakol)

_gg_sty_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

aggastyán

b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

bundáskenyér

d_l_zs_nsz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

delizsánsz

v_rny_m_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

vérnyomás

-l-jsz-k-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

olajszőkítés

k_rd_nt_ng_ly


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

kardántengely

--t-sz-r-l-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

autószerelő

k_nc_t_j


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 21)

kancatej

b-b-r-k-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

kancatej

k-m-sz


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

buborékos; kamasz-kumisz

t_h_rl_ft


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

teherlift

s_t_rt_b_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

sátortábor

m_n_d_kh_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

menedékház

sz_l_nn_s_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

szalonnasütés

k_lm_sgy_k_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

kálmosgyökér ?

z_ll_rg_m_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ügyeskiss

zellergumó

p_dl_zs_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

padlizsán

t_r_km_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

törökméz

k_ljf_lj_ncs_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

keljfeljancsi

n_f_l_jcs


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

nefelejcs

tr_p_zn_dr_g


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

trapéznadrág (ifjúságunk)

m_n_sz_kny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

miniszoknya (ezt azért nem hordtam)

_tt_r_s_p


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

úttörősíp (gondoltam)

cs_p_tz_szl_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Szeptember 21)

csapatzászló

m_r_gk_v_r_


----------



## sanboss (2010 Szeptember 21)

méregkeverő

s_jtk_k_c


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 22)

sajtkukac

m_n_szt_r__m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 22)

minisztérium

_vny_t_


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 23)

évnyitó

kr_m_n_lpsz_ch_l_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

kriminálpszichológus

l_p_sk_sz_s


----------



## Tücsike67 (2010 Szeptember 23)

repülőgép
t_ny_r_l_t_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 23)

bocs Tücsike, de most Középút feladványára kell válaszolni:
(a te feladványod megfejtése: tányéralátét)



kozeput írta:


> kriminálpszichológus
> 
> l_p_sk_sz_s


 
laposkúszás

_mb_rv_d_sz_t


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 23)

embervadászat
_lh_r_t_m_n_v_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

elhárítómanőver

l_lk_b_t_g


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 23)

lelkibeteg

g_ly_z_p_r


----------



## göröngy (2010 Szeptember 23)

golyózápor

v_z_r_zs_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

vízirózsa

d_r_ksz_j


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 24)

derékszíj

f-kh-gym-p-r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 24)

fokhagymapor
h-gy-p-t-k


----------



## nelosselke (2010 Szeptember 24)

hegyipatak
z-ld-v-z-t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 24)

zöldövezet

k-sk-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## Sziszike84 (2010 Szeptember 24)

kiskereskedelem 
-sk-l-t-tk-r


----------



## P-BOlgi (2010 Szeptember 24)

iskolatitkár
z-n-sz-rz-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 24)

zeneszerző

t_l_f_nf_lk_


----------



## P-BOlgi (2010 Szeptember 24)

telefonfülke

m_d_rl_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 25)

madárles

t-rt-l-mj-gyz-k


----------



## rozalia1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

tartalomjegyzék
k-p-szt-f-j


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 25)

káposztafej

r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## netus (2010 Szeptember 25)

rettenthetetlen
b-ln-v-d-sz


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 25)

bálnavadász
f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Szeptember 25)

felbecsülhetetlen
l_gn_gysz_r_bb


----------



## P-BOlgi (2010 Szeptember 25)

legnagyszerűbb
cs_cs_m_g_nd_z_


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 25)

csecsemőgondozó

_nfl_._nz_v_r_s


----------



## göröngy (2010 Szeptember 25)

influenzavírus

cs_d_v_r_g_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 25)

csodavirágos
sz_pm_v_sz_t


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 25)

szépművészet


-s-f-lh-


----------



## pepege (2010 Szeptember 25)

esőfelhő

s_v_ny_s_g


----------



## netus (2010 Szeptember 25)

savanyúság

s-rg-b-r-ck


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 26)

sárgabarack

k_r_szt_sl_v_g


----------



## Keri M (2010 Szeptember 26)

kereszteslovag

t-v-r-ny-t-


----------



## ApaByBE (2010 Szeptember 26)

távirányító.

r_nd_tl_n_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 26)

rendetlenek

f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 26)

földrengés

b_lyg_k_r_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

bolygókerék

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

karikatúra

g_nyr_jz


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 27)

gúnyrajz

_ssz__ml_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

összeomlás

b_r_ndsz_tt


----------



## P-BOlgi (2010 Szeptember 27)

bőröndszett

f_nym_s_l_g_p


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 27)

fénymásologép
k_f_rk_szh_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

kifürkészhetetlen

b_r_kr_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

bürokrata

v-t-lk-d-k


----------



## anlikar (2010 Szeptember 27)

vetélkedők
_ml_k_z_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

emlékezetes

k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

kórboncnok

k-k-szd--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

kókuszdió

b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

balzsamecet

v-z-m-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

vízimalom

b_t_tl_p


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

betétlap

k-sz-nl-t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

készenlét

t_zsz_r_sz


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

tűzszerész

n-v-z-t-ss-g-k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

nevezetességek

-lm-h-b-r-d-tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

elmeháborodott

p_r__lsz_v_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 27)

páraelszívó

cs_g_t_mp_


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

csigatempó

n_m_tj_h_sz


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

németjuhász

-lb-n-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 27)

albinó

h-r-p-f-g-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

harapófogó

sz_n_t_c


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 28)

szanitéc

f-gy-lm-zt-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

figyelmeztetés

k_b_c_


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 28)

kabóca

k_z_d_k_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

közadakozás

l_pk_s_jt


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 28)

lapkasajt

_l_ktr_s_kk


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

elektrosokk 

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Szeptember 28)

csalamádé

t_._l_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 29)

tealevél

_gy_gg_l_mb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 29)

agyaggalamb

g-m-k-cs-


----------



## sacka19 (2010 Szeptember 29)

gumikacsa
m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mobiltelefon
t_j_ss_jt_r


----------



## loede (2010 Szeptember 29)

Efi55 írta:


> mobiltelefon
> t_j_ss_jt_r



O.K.
Szabad a gazda!

Írd már ide a megoldást!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 30)

loede írta:


> O.K.
> Szabad a gazda!
> 
> Írd már ide a megoldást!


*****
Eredeti szerző *Efi55* 

 
_mobiltelefon_

_t_j_ss_jt_r_


*tejessajtár*

-g-sf-


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 30)

ágasfa
*k_m_ncs_t*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

Efi55 írta:


> ágasfa
> *k_m_nc_s_t*


 
Elnézést kérek... véletlenül lemaradt egy magánhanzó.


----------



## maanyi (2010 Október 1)

kemencesut
s_rk_nty_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

sarkantyú
str_fk_cs_


----------



## maanyi (2010 Október 1)

stráfkocsi (?)
h_gy_m_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

hagyomány
k_sz_h_jt_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 1)

kiszehajtás

b_rr_v_l_r_ndsz_r


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 1)

borravalórendszer


-n-rg--f-rr-s


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 1)

energiaforrás
h_szn_v_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

energiaforrás
_l_b_str_mf_h_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

cunctator írta:


> energiaforrás
> h_szn_v_h_t_tl_n


hasznavehetetlen
_l_b_str_*m*f_h_r


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 1)

szabad a gazda!!!


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

Elnézést, tévedtem! Kimaradt egy mássalhangzó.
_l_b_str_mf_h_r


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 1)

alabástromfehér
k_ml_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

kémlel

p-cs-ly-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 1)

pocsolya

--t-sz-r-l-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

autószerelő

z-rv-t-rm-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 1)

zárvatermő
f--h-rd-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

fiahordó

m-z--k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 1)

mozaik

f-rg-l-m-lt-r-l-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

forgalomelterelés

cs-r-mp-l-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 2)

csörömpölő (csirimpoló?)
-br-szt--r-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 2)

(csörömpölő-re gondoltam)

ébresztőóra

r-f-r-nc--


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

referncia
sz_mf_n_kt_kr_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 2)

szemfenéktükrözés

f_t_c_ll_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

fotócella
k_nd_rt_l_l_


----------



## maanyi (2010 Október 2)

kendertiloló
r_ncf_lv_rr_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

ráncfelvarrás
gy_pr_cs


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

gyeprács

m_stf_k_l_


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 3)

mustfokoló
sz_l_ph_z_g_ll_t_


----------



## ApaByBE (2010 Október 3)

szelephézagállító
k_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

katalizátor
sz_m_rc_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

szemerce (szömörce)

s-l-b-z-l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

silabizál

t_nyf_lt_r_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 3)

tényfeltárás

--r-d-n-m-k- (idegen eredetű szó )


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 3)

aerodinamika

_lm_sk_rt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 3)

Bartuska írta:


> aerodinamika
> 
> _lm_sk_rt


 
almáskert

h_r_d_st_chn_k_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 3)

Bartuska írta:


> aerodinamika
> 
> _lm_sk_rt


 
almáskert

h_r_d_st_chn_k_ 

híradástechnika


t_p_rn_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 3)

tűpárna

k_ny_r_sk_s_r


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 3)

kenyereskosár
v_zk_m_nt_s_t_s


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 3)

osztály
v_szk_pcs_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

cunctator írta:


> kenyereskosár
> v_zk_m_nt_s_t_s


vízkőmentesítés

k-r-k-tr-nd-z-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 3)

kirakatrendező

d-z-lm-zd-ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

dízelmozdony

v_sp_r_p_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

vasparipa
_nd_h_z


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

Ma, 09:35 PM

vasparipa
_nd_h_z 



hangya1944 írta:


> vasparipa
> -z-m-r-gy-k-rl-t


Azonos időben írtuk a megfejtést
izomerőgyakorlat
_nd_h_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

indóház

v_lt_k_z_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

váltókezelő
b_kt_rh_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

bakterház (indul?)

k_f_k_t_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

kefekőtő
k_csm_t_lt_l_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

kocsmatöltelék

_v_c_mb_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

ivócimbora
k_r_t_ssz_gg_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

kerítésszaggató

t_lk_pz_tt


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

túlképzett
_k_st_j_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

okostojás

str_b_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

stréber
s_dr_f_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

sodrófa

h_r_mh_lgy


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

háremhölgy

l_t_sz_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

lótuszülés

j_g_gy_k_rl_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

jógagyakorlat

h_rk_p_lc_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

hurkapálca

sz-rk-f-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

hurkapálca

p_r_d_cs_mm_d_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

szőrkefe; paradicsommadár

b_lh_ny_k_rv


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

bolhanyakörv

cs-mp-sz-r-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

csempészáru

v_mh_v_t_l


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

vámhivatal
sz_szcs_mp_sz


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

szeszcsempész

r-jt-kh-ly-k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

rejtekhelyek
d_g_p_nz


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

dugipénz

b-z-lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

bizalmatlanság
f_lt_k_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

féltékeny

cs_p_d_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

csapodár
k_k_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

kikapós

h_lyt_k_r_k_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

helytakarékos
b_mf_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

bumfordi

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

lélekjelenlét
_jt_ _rny_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

ejtőernyő

t_nd_m_gr_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

tandemugrás
k_tt_scs_v_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

kettőscsavar

b_gyl_b_csk_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 4)

bugylibicska

-ngy-lsz-rny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

angyalszárny

k_k_r_c_g_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 4)

kukoricagóré

f-l-sm-rh-t-tl-n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

felismerhetetlen

b_lcs_v_r_d_s


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 4)

bélcsavarodás
k_ _sm_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 5)

kiismerhetetlen
m_nd_l_v_r_gz_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

mandulavirágzás

sz--lk-t-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 5)

szóalkotás

r_kl_msz_k_rt_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 5)

reklámszakértő

-nd-h-z


----------



## Kipper (2010 Október 5)

repülőgép
v_ll_m_sv_g_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

hangya1944 írta:


> reklámszakértő
> 
> -nd-h-z


Indóház (?)

k--gy-ns-ly-z-tt


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 5)

kiegyensúlyozott

t_j_sl_v_s


----------



## K.Monika (2010 Október 5)

repülőgép
t_llt_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

Wulfi írta:


> kiegyensúlyozott
> 
> t_j_sl_v_s


 
tojásleves

m_zs_r_gy_


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 5)

mozsárágyú

v_k_ndt_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

vakondtúrás

g_m_sk_t


----------



## lmpinto (2010 Október 5)

gémeskút

_l_p_tv_ny


----------



## lmpinto (2010 Október 5)

gémeskút

_l_p_tv_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 5)

alapítvány
k-m-tl-bcs-kk-nt-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

kamatlábcsökkentés

r_zg_l_c


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 5)

rézgálic

k_kfr_nk_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

kékfrankos

d_z_rt_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 5)

dezertőr

h_d_f_g_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

hadifogoly

g_ly_r_b


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 5)

gályarab

_v_z_l_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

evezőlapát

f_._r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 5)

faáru ?

v_z_rf_n_l


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 5)

vezérfonal

_g_rf_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

egérfogó


-z-m-lt-t-- (pl. szerződés)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 5)

üzemeltetői
f_l_lv_z_r_lt


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 5)

felülvezérelt

_ng_r_ny_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

angoranyúl

k-s-r-s-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

keserűsó

s_pm_st_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

sípmester
_szm_cs_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 6)

eszmecsere

m-lt-s-gt-lj-s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

méltóságteljes
sz_k_rc_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 6)

szekerce

_p_l_tt_t_r_z_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

épülettatarozás
_ng_r_l_tv_z_t_s


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 6)

*ingerületvezetés *

*_r_nt_k_p_rny_s*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 6)

érintőképernyős
m-g-g-z-l-s


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 6)

*megigazulás (justificatio)*

*k_pz_sm_nt_s_t_*


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 6)

ildypotyi írta:


> *megigazulás (justificatio)*
> 
> *k_pz_sm_nt_s_t_*


 képzés mentesítő?


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

Hoppá! Nincs feladvány!? Ez pótolandó....

k_tsz_rs_lt


----------



## ajnocska (2010 Október 6)

kétszersült

zr-gy-jsz-k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

ajnocska írta:


> kétszersült
> 
> zr-gy-jsz-k


Gondolom csak elmúlasztottad kitenni az összes magánhangzó helyét!
ezeregyéjszaka

sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

szemfényvesztés

sz_rt_l_n_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 7)

szőrtelenít

h_l_szth_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

halaszthatatlan

p_nkr_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 7)

pankrátor

sz_mb_l_k_s


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 7)

*szimbolikus*

*d_v_rz_f_k_c_ _*


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 7)

szimbolikus

d_v_rz_f_k_c_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 7)

diverzifikáció

k_ck_z_tk_z_l_s


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 7)

*kockázatkezelés*

*_l_m_nt_l_st_*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

elementalista

p_rk_l_b


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

porkoláb

v-rp-r-ncsn-k


----------



## Zivatar85 (2010 Október 7)

várparancsnok

t-rm-sz-tf-l-tt-


----------



## Talpapi (2010 Október 7)

természerfeletti
-sr-bb-n-s


----------



## Akirke (2010 Október 7)

ősrobbanás

k--r-s-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

kierősítés

t_rh_ny_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

tarhonya
kr_mp_mp_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

krampampuli

v_rg_b_l_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

vargabéles
f_nd_ng_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

findingi

m_jg_l_sk_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

kozeput írta:


> findingi
> 
> m_jg_l_sk_


az két n - finndingi

fandangó lett volna
májgaluska
p_p_rv_g_k_s


----------



## tomorrow (2010 Október 7)

repülőgép
k_p_sl_p


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

Efi55 írta:


> p_p_rv_g_k_s


papírvágókés

k--g-sz-t-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 8)

kiegészítés

r_tm_ssz_b_ly_z_


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 8)

ritmusszabályozó

l_v_lh_ll_s


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 8)

* *
*levélhullás* 

h_m_rs_kl_tv_lt_z_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 8)

hőmérsékletváltozás

-rt-k-s-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 8)

értékesítés

b_h_cs_pk_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

bohócsapka


-ld-z-th-z-t-l


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 8)

áldozathozatal


s_jn_l_tr_m_l_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

sajnálatraméltó


p-n-f-g-t


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 8)

pónifogat


p_rk_l_h_ly


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

parkolóhely

-z-k-sz-m-


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 8)

őzikeszemű


f_st_ _sk_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

festőiskola


d-n-v-rt-ny-


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 8)

denevértanya

k-k-rd-z-s


----------



## andusi (2010 Október 8)

kikérdezés

m-t-m-t-k-


----------



## bamino (2010 Október 8)

matematika

r_m_nys_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 8)

reménység
sz_fr_zs_tt


----------



## loede (2010 Október 9)

szüfrazsett

_ssz_b_k_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

összebékít
_ssz_nys_rs


----------



## kisdorog (2010 Október 9)

asszonysors
k-rm-r-n


----------



## thu (2010 Október 9)

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

billentyűzet


r_zf_nf_ty_l_


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 9)

rézfánfütyűlő

s_ly_emf_stm_ny_k


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 9)

selyemfestmények

v_n_lk_d


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

vonalkód
t_lpny_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 9)

talpnyaló

m-l-sz-j-


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

málészájú
l_pp_nty_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 9)

lappantyú


h-z-gp-tl-


----------



## kisdorog (2010 Október 9)

hézagpótló
-d-r-bl-


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 9)

időrabló


z-n-k-dv-l-


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

zenekedvelő
k_sz_gs_gg_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 9)

Efi55 írta:


> zenekedvelő
> k_sz_gs_gg_



? keszegseggű

m-r-t-nf-l-l-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 10)

méreten felüli

t_z_n_gy_sgy_n_s


----------



## blanka850330 (2010 Október 10)

?tizenegyesgyanús
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 10)

katicabogár
b_st_r_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 11)

böstörög (dúl-fúl) ??

j-ll-gz-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

jellegzetes

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 11)

illatfelhő

k-rr-z---ll- (összetett szó)


----------



## dragonlance (2010 Október 11)

korrózióálló

f_l_d_tgy_jt_m_ny


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 11)

feladatgyűjtemény


v_d_szp_sk_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 11)

vadászpuska

v_r_s_sz_p-k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 11)

vörösiszap-katasztrófa

n-pny-z-s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 11)

népnyúzás

g-tl-st-l-ns-g


----------



## blanka850330 (2010 Október 11)

gátlástalanság
r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

Efi55 írta:


> katicabogár
> b_st_r_g


 
böstörög (jelentése: morog, dúl-fúl, dohog, mérgelődik magában)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

blanka850330 írta:


> gátlástalanság
> r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


rettenthetetlen
_ll_h_t_tl_n_lt


----------



## BoLeZsó (2010 Október 11)

ellehetetlenült
m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

megszentségtelenít
sz_k_r_k_s


----------



## BoLeZsó (2010 Október 11)

szókirakós (?)
m_gf_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

megfejthetetlen
t_l_nk_z_s


----------



## BoLeZsó (2010 Október 11)

tilinkózás ("megfejthetetlen" lett volna az előző... és az is lett)
f_nd_rl_t_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

fondorlatos
k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## BoLeZsó (2010 Október 11)

körmönfont

m_g_r_szk_d_tt


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

megereszkedett
p_mp_sk_


----------



## BoLeZsó (2010 Október 11)

pampuska

m_gsz_l_d_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

megszelidít
k_sr_k_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 12)

kisróka

f-l-l-ss-g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 12)

felelősség

k-z-nf-kv-


----------



## cunctator (2010 Október 12)

kézenfekvő
k_v_gy_s_g


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 13)

kivagyiság

c_tr_mp_tl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

citrompótló

k_v_z_cc


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

kávézacc

k--rd-m-lt


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

kiérdemelt

p_ty_l_s_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

potyaleső

-ml-k-zt-t-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

emlékeztető

_t_st_m_nt_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

ótestamentum

m-gr-nd-l-l-p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

megrendelőlap

m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

májpástétom

f-ny-z-s


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 13)

fényezés


_ng_rl_k_ny


----------



## Zivatar85 (2010 Október 13)

ingerlékeny

k_v_sb_gr_


----------



## Faqsz (2010 Október 13)

kávésbögre

m_n_s_gb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## Zivatar85 (2010 Október 13)

minőségbiztosítás

k_sz_n_v_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

kúszónövény

b-r-sty-n


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 13)

borostyán


v-r-sr-sz


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 13)

városrész

v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## loede (2010 Október 13)

villanykörte

pl_n_t_r__m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

planetárium

k-k-rsz-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

kőkorszak

_p_c_ntr_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

epicentrum

pr-f-ssz--n-l-s


----------



## mistletoe (2010 Október 14)

professzionális
f_sz_kr_k_


----------



## loede (2010 Október 14)

fészekrakó

_nn_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

ünnep

sv_bb_g_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 14)

svábbogár

l-l--mt-pr-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 14)

svábbogár

l_pk_h_l_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 14)

hangya1944 írta:


> svábbogár
> 
> l-l--mt-pr-




liliomtipró

l_pk_h_l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 14)

lepkeháló

p-v-sz-m-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

pávaszemes

k_l_nck_d_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

különcködik

l-gk-nd-c--n-l-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 14)

légkondicionáló

_lv_s_k_z_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

olvasóközönség

b_z_t_bl_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 14)

búzatábla

k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## ikreim (2010 Október 14)

keresztszemes

k-lk-p-szt-f-z-l-k


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 14)

kelkáposztafőzelék

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 14)

szamárköhögés

m-cs-rl-z


----------



## steszter (2010 Október 14)

mocsárláz
h_r_p_f_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

harapófogó

-d-tv-d-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

adatvédelem

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

koronatanú

v-z--l-z-c--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

vizualizáció (ez jó volt)

k_ty_t_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 15)

kutyatáp

k-m-l-nd-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

kímélendő

p_dl_g_z


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

padlógáz

_ _t_v_rs_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 15)

autóverseny

m-t-rb-g-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

motorbőgés

m_rf_ldk_


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

mérföldkő

z_r_nd_kl_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

zarándoklat

cs-l-kv-k-p-ss-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

cselekvőképesség

m_nk__nd_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

munkaundor 

_lm_d_z_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

álmodozás

v-d--lt-s


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

védőoltás

_nfl_ _nz_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

influenza

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

barométer

s_jt_ _rt_k_zl_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

sajtóértekezlet

m_j_mp_r_d_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 15)

majomparádé

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 15)

szélcsend

t_l_l_cs_m_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 15)

túlélőcsomag

pr_p_g_nd_g_p_z_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 15)

propagandagépezet

h-l-szh-l-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

halászháló

sz--n-k-lyh-


----------



## Zita2 (2010 Október 15)

hegyipatak írta:


> halászháló
> 
> sz--n-k-lyh-


 

szaunakályha

p-rg-m-nt-k-rcs


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 15)

pergamentekercs


l-v-l-z-l-p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 16)

levelezőlap

t_j_sgr_n_t​


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 16)

tojásgránát

k-rty-l--lv-s-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 16)

kártyaleolvasó

sz_g_tv_l_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 16)

szigetvilág

m-k-dv-l-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 16)

műkedvelő

k_ _ll_t_sm_gny_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 16)

kiállításmegnyitás

-lm-nyb-sz-m-l-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 16)

élménybeszámoló

_r_m_nn_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 16)

örömünnep

l_p_s_l_ny


----------



## ApaByBE (2010 Október 16)

lépéselőny

sz_t__c__


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 16)

szituáció

_p_k_


----------



## avecica (2010 Október 16)

epika

_b_d_d_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 16)

ebédidő

s-lt-ld-l-s


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 16)

sültoldalas


v-r-g-lt-t-s


----------



## ApaByBE (2010 Október 17)

virágültetés
_ll_h_t_tl_n_t


----------



## LatkaGravas (2010 Október 17)

ApaByBE írta:


> virágültetés
> _ll_h_t_tl_n_t


ellehetetlenít

_lcs_g_z_tt


----------



## loede (2010 Október 17)

elcsigázott

b_kk_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 17)

bukkan

t_lpny_l_


----------



## loede (2010 Október 17)

talpnyaló

f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 17)

felbecsülhetetlen

v_k_ndt_r_s


----------



## ApaByBE (2010 Október 17)

vakondtúrás

m_n_tr_ndsz_r_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 17)

menetrendszerű

_ssz_cs_p_s


----------



## picicica03 (2010 Október 17)

összecsapás

f_l_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## LatkaGravas (2010 Október 17)

picicica03 írta:


> összecsapás
> 
> f_l_dh_t_tl_n



feledhetetlen

m_gh_ssz_bb_th_t_tl_n


----------



## picicica03 (2010 Október 17)

meghosszabbíthatatlan

n_dr_gp_l_nk_


----------



## krisvegh (2010 Október 17)

nadrágpelenka

_r__szt_l


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 18)

íróasztal

t_l_f_gy_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 18)

télifagyi

v-h-m-nc-- (idegen eredetű)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 18)

vehemencia

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 18)

erdőkerülő

h_js_t_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 18)

hajsütővas

p_r_k__


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

parókia

cs_r_szny_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 18)

cseresznye

p_pl_nh_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 18)

paplanhuzat

f_zf_b_rk_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Október 18)

fűzfabarka
_l_g_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 18)

aligátor

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 18)

póréhagyma

v_rj_m_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 18)

varjúmák

t_r_lm_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 18)

türelmetlen

_zg_g_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 18)

izgága

f_gy_ssz_nt_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 18)

fagyosszentek

v-nd-rt-rs-l-t

_
_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 19)

vándortársulat

f-k-t-r-b-zl-


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 19)

feketeribizli 
cs-r-sz-ny-v-r-g


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 19)

cseresznyevirág

p_nyv_r_g_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 19)

ponyvaregény

l_p_sg_tl_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 19)

lopásgátló

g_lz_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 19)

gólzápor

s_t_t_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 19)

sütőtök

fr-nc---gy


----------



## loede (2010 Október 19)

franciaágy

_d_gb_t_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 19)

idegbeteg

dr_gb_r_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 19)

drogbáró

h_v_s_s_


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Október 19)

havaseső

_d_m_t_s


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 19)

idomítás

_s__r_sz


----------



## nemokapitany (2010 Október 20)

dobfelszerelés
_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 20)

ablaktörlő

_l_jr_d__t_r


----------



## nemokapitany (2010 Október 20)

olajradiátor
f_l_l_ss_g


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 20)

felelősség

-g--t-ng-r


----------



## gripi (2010 Október 20)

Égeitenger
cshj


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 20)

csuhaj

tr_mb_l_n


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

trambulin

f_r_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 20)

furulya

r_k_nc_tl_n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 20)

rakoncátlan

-p-h-ly-gv-z-t-k


----------



## loede (2010 Október 20)

epehólyagvezeték

k_rcs_ly__r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 20)

korcsolyaárus

sz_vt_pr_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 20)

szívtipró

t-rk-lyp-l-nk-


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 20)

törkölypálinka

sz_szt_stv_r


----------



## Taprit (2010 Október 20)

szesztestvér
m_d_rt_j


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 20)

madártej

sz-m-n-r--m


----------



## huncutkaovi (2010 Október 21)

szeminárium
_r__szt_l


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 21)

íróasztal

c-r-z-h-gy-z-


----------



## huncutkaovi (2010 Október 21)

ceruzahegyező

kl_v_ _t_r_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 21)

klaviatura

m-g-nh-ngz-


----------



## Taprit (2010 Október 21)

magánhangzó
h_js_t_v_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 21)

hajsütővas

-g--ld-z-t (Bibliai terminusztechnikusz!)


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 21)

égőáldozat 

r_nd_rk_ty_


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 21)

rendőrkutya

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 21)

szélvihar

l_jt_rj_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 21)

lajtorja

cs-l-f-nt-


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 21)

csalafinta

h_ml_kz_t


----------



## Zivatar85 (2010 Október 21)

homlokzat

_br_szt__r_


----------



## manka31 (2010 Október 21)

ébresztőre
sz-r-t-tt-l


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 22)

szeretettel

v-k-nyd-ng-j-


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 22)

vékonydongájú

l_szt_rz_k_ny


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 22)

lisztérzékeny 
k_mb_n_c__


----------



## krisztina86 (2010 Október 22)

kombináció
t_l_v_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 22)

hegyipatak írta:


> lisztérzékeny
> 
> k-t--l-m-k



kötőelemek

f-l-l-t-ss-g :evil:


----------



## Hunvica1 (2010 Október 22)

felületesség

j-t-km-ck-


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 22)

játékmackó

l_mbh_ll_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 22)

lombhullás

p_r_z_t_


----------



## loede (2010 Október 22)

parazita

_zv_gy


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 22)

özvegy

_sz_r_zs_


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

őszirózsa
t_l_l_k_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 22)

misbita írta:


> őszirózsa
> t_l_l_k_ny


 
találékony

b_r_tv__l


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 23)

borotvaél

ny_tv_t_rt_s


----------



## Sabamama (2010 Október 23)

nyitvatartás

_dv_sk_


----------



## kiss zsuzsa (2010 Október 23)

repülőgép
k_t_n_


----------



## Petunia1 (2010 Október 23)

kitűnő

t_l_f_n


----------



## Obsidiana888 (2010 Október 23)

telefon
f_lb_v_l_


----------



## Zivatar85 (2010 Október 23)

fülbevaló

v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## 77petra (2010 Október 23)

villámcsapás

k_p_s


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 23)

kapás

kr_mpl_h_m_z_


----------



## loede (2010 Október 23)

krumplihámozó

m_ffl_n


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 23)

mufflon

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 23)

kecskebéka

k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

repülőgép
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## lagoulue (2010 Október 23)

repülőgép
_d_g_t_g_p


----------



## 1juti (2010 Október 23)

adogatógép
p_r_ncs_k_n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 24)

parancsikon

j-v-d-l-m-d-b-v-ll-s


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 24)

jövedelembevallás

_k_ssz_l_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 24)

okosszólás

d--d-lk-p-


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 24)

diadalkapu

_sz_r_zs_


----------



## laciku (2010 Október 24)

Őszirózsa
_kt_b_r


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 24)

laciku írta:


> Őszirózsa
> _kt_b_r


 
október
_nn_p_l_nk


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 24)

ünnepelünk

-szt-lyt-rs-k


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 24)

osztálytársak

h_rcm_v_sz_t


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 24)

harcművészet 
t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 25)

társasjáték

h_d_gr_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 25)

hidegrázás

b_bsz_nk_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 25)

bobszánkó

-l-p-ny-g


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 25)

alapanyag

t_llv_n_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 25)

tgollvonás

pr-v-t-z-c--


----------



## kiss zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

privatizáció

gl_d__t_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 25)

gladiátor

h--r-rch--


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 25)

hierarchia

cs_mb_ll_


----------



## loede (2010 Október 25)

csemballó

cs_l_k_d_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 25)

cselekedet

m_z__kl_p


----------



## anlikar (2010 Október 25)

mozaiklap
sz_n_rny_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 25)

színárnyalat

m_nk_k_dv


----------



## anlikar (2010 Október 25)

munkakedv
f_lv_d_l_s


----------



## gripi (2010 Október 25)

felvidulás
cs-h-jb-b-


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 27)

csuhajbaba ? (mi is ez?? )

k-s-rt-tj-r-s


----------



## loede (2010 Október 27)

kísértetjárás

_s_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 28)

esély

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 28)

hegyipatak írta:


> csuhajbaba ? (mi is ez?? )









a helye sírás!!! 



kozeput írta:


> esély
> 
> sz_v_rv_ny



szivárvány

t--t-j-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 28)

teatojás

l_g_p_st_j_r_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 28)

légipostajárat

-lv-t-m-lt


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 28)

elvetemült


t-jt-stv-r


----------



## gina444 (2010 Október 28)

tejtestvér

m_ck_s_jt


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Október 28)

mackósajt

_l_tv_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

életvitel

sz_v_cc


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

szóvicc

f-lr--sm-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

félreismer

t_j_k_z_tt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

tájékozott

b-l--gy-z-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

beleegyező

b_c_cs_k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

bocicsoki

f-l-jth-t-tl-n


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

felejthetetlen

n_szt_lg__


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

nosztalgia

k--g-z-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

kiigazítás

m_r_l_f_rr_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

merülőforraló

t--sk-nn-


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

teáskanna

t_rp_d_r_mb_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 Október 29)

kozeput írta:


> teáskanna
> 
> t_rp_d_r_mb_l_




torpedóromboló

h_dr_pl_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

hidroplán

sz--lk-t-s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 Október 29)

hegyipatak írta:


> hidroplán
> 
> sz--lk-t-s




szóalkotás

k-ty-v-s-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 29)

kutyavásár

b_mb_szn_d


----------



## 3agergely (2010 Október 29)

bambusznád

t_r_kf_j_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 29)

torokfájás

s_t_t_k


----------



## loede (2010 Október 29)

sütőtök

v_rb_nk


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 30)

verbunk

--t-nt-k-s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 30)

autentikus

ny_kcs_g_ly_


----------



## Polly1976 (2010 Október 30)

nyakcsigolya

t_rk_b_rk_


----------



## anlikar (2010 Október 30)

tarkabarka
k_rt_f_rk_


----------



## Polly1976 (2010 Október 30)

kurtafarkú

f_jd_l_mcs_ll_p_t_


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 30)

fájdalomcsillapító

b_g_cs_g_


----------



## Polly1976 (2010 Október 30)

búgócsiga

j_h_rl_v_l


----------



## anlikar (2010 Október 30)

juharlevél
k_csk_b_k_


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 Október 30)

kecskebéka

_szt_rg_m


----------



## Polly1976 (2010 Október 30)

Esztergom

t_p_rn_


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

tűpárna

k_ny_r_


----------



## Polly1976 (2010 Október 31)

kanyaró

k_nyvb_r_t_


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

elnezest mas oldalt neztem

konyvbarat 
p-sk-t-t-k-rcs


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 31)

piskótatekercs

j_gk_ck_


----------



## cicamica58 (2010 Október 31)

jégkocka

f nt szt k s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 31)

fantasztikus

v-rr-m-n-


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

verremeno
m-gp-cs-t-lt


----------



## gagamil (2010 Október 31)

megpecsételt
_gy_gg_l_mb


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 31)

agyaggalamb

_lgy_t_rt


----------



## Wulfi (2010 Október 31)

elgyötört

g_ld_n
(fiz.eszk. volt)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 31)

Gulden

k--g-z-t


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 31)

kiigazít

sz-b-n-v-ny-k


----------



## stippistop (2010 Október 31)

szobanövények

k-r-s-k-d-l-m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 31)

kereskedelem

f-lv-d-l-s


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 November 1)

felvidulás
gy_rsv_n_t


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 1)

gyorsvonat

f_gg_v_s_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

függővasút

kr__t_v_t_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 1)

kreativitás

l_l_m_ny_ss_g


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 1)

kreativitás
m_zg_l_pcs_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

mozgólépcső

l_gk_l_p_cs


----------



## stippistop (2010 November 1)

légkalapács

l_g_f_ly_s_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

légifolyosó

_z_mp_cs_rt_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 1)

izompacsirta

-lt-v-ly-d-tt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

eltévelyedett

m_gb_nh_d_k


----------



## róozó (2010 November 1)

megbűnhődik
v_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

vadgesztenye

h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 1)

harangvirág
_r_ny_s_


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 1)

aranyeső
_n_v_rz_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 1)

univerzum
_rg_lm_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 1)

irgalmatlan 

h_b_sk_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

haboskávé

t_rm_k_tl_n


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 1)

terméketlen

f-ly-mk-z


----------



## Watcher (2010 November 1)

folyamköz

f-lsz-g-t


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 November 1)

félsziget

h_d_h_j_


----------



## Konotka (2010 November 2)

Hadihajó.

f_z_tl_p


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

füzetlap
k_ng_r_


----------



## Konotka (2010 November 2)

Kenguru.
_jt_cs_pk_d_s


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

ajtócsapkodás
p_rl_k_d_s


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 November 2)

perlekedes
-jsz-v-ts-g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

íjszövetség

sz_m_rk_d_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 2)

szamárkodik

f_t_l_b_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

fotólabor

t_szt_szt_r_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 2)

tesztoszteron

f_h_s_b


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

fahasáb

r_g_g_m_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 2)

rágógumi

sp_ny_lf_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

spanyolfal

m_._z_l_._m


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

mauzóleum
k_n_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

kanári

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## róozó (2010 November 2)

gyermekláncfű

_f_ny_sz_rp


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

áfonyaszörp

_mf_t_._tr_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 2)

amfiteátrum

v_tt_c_k_r


----------



## loede (2010 November 2)

vattacukor

b_r_n_


----------



## róozó (2010 November 2)

bőrönd

_jt_f_lf_


----------



## meeki (2010 November 2)

ajtófélfa

p_st_ _r_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 3)

meeki írta:


> ajtófélfa
> 
> p_st_ _r_n



postairon

kr-k-l-r (kötekedő)


----------



## róozó (2010 November 3)

krakeler


kr_z_nt_n


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

krizantém (?)

k_r_k_sj_t_k

(a lego is ez)


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 3)

kirakósjáték

b_ny_d_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

bonyodalom

h_ngz_v_r


----------



## loede (2010 November 3)

hangzavar

g_zcs_


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 3)

gázcső 
k_rt_sz_t


----------



## róozó (2010 November 3)

kertészet

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

palacsinta

pr_sb_t_r_ _m


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 3)

:656:
presbitérium

f-lv-rt-z


----------



## Bartuska (2010 November 3)

felvértez

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 November 4)

gyermeklancfu

k-csk-s-jt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

kecskesajt

m_t_m_rf_z_s
(átalakulás)


----------



## meeki (2010 November 4)

metamorfózis


_kt_t_l_g_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

aktatologató

p_l_cs_nt_s_t_


----------



## dydo (2010 November 4)

palacsintasütő
k_d_ly_ll_p_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

kedélyállapot

_r_szl_nsz_v_ R_ch_rd (angol király volt)


----------



## kakasmandiko (2010 November 4)

oroszlánszívű Richard

k_lb_nb_f_z_l_k


----------



## yucc (2010 November 4)

kelbiMbófőzelék

_r_m_t_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

óramutató

_bl_k_v_g


----------



## jola0101 (2010 November 4)

ablaküveg
f_ny_f_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

fenyőfa

k_l_m_r_s (tintatartó)


----------



## jola0101 (2010 November 4)

kalamáris
s_tő_ö_


----------



## jola0101 (2010 November 4)

kalamáris
s_t_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

sütőtök

k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## misbita (2010 November 4)

kakukktojás

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

macskanyelv

v_d_szk_ty_


----------



## Ile57 (2010 November 4)

vadászkutya

k-t-l-d-g-k


----------



## Maca156 (2010 November 4)

kötélidegek

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

varázspálca

H_m_p_p_k_
(mesealak)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

(Hamupipőke?)


v_s_rr_ b_b_ (szintén mesefigura)


----------



## Maca156 (2010 November 4)

vasorrúbába

sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

sziklamászás

s_rk_l_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 5)

sarkalatos

-ltr-h-ng


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 5)

szemüveg

r_m_t_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 5)

remeterák

sz_l_cs_t_rn_


----------



## Maca156 (2010 November 5)

szülőcsatorna

_k_rt_rh_ss_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 5)

ikerterhesség
m_g_rk_z_k


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 5)

megérkezik
k _l_nd_r__m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 5)

kalendárium

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 5)

töltöttkáposzta

h_ll_mm_nt_


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 5)

hullámminta?
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 5)

karikatúra

l_v_ssz_k_r


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 5)

lovasszekér

b_lv_rl_p


----------



## loede (2010 November 5)

bulvárlap

_rm_st_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 5)

örmester

sz_m_tt_l_p


----------



## yucc (2010 November 5)

szeméttelep

sz_ _ssz_t_t_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 5)

szóősszetétel

t_l_f_nk_zp_nt


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 5)

telefonközpont

h_b_g_ly


----------



## opeth13 (2010 November 5)

hóbagoly

t_l_p


----------



## yucc (2010 November 6)

telep

h_tt_rk_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 6)

háttérkép

_j_nd_kk_s_r


----------



## yucc (2010 November 6)

ajándékkosár

z_n_ _k_d_m_ _


----------



## loede (2010 November 6)

zeneakadémia

_gyn_k


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 6)

ügynök
_r_sz_v_ts_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 6)

irószövetség
fórum
_d_tb_z_s


----------



## mildikó (2010 November 6)

adatbázis

k_ty_m_nh_ly


----------



## yucc (2010 November 6)

kutyamenhely

k_t_nt_t_tt


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 6)

kitüntetett

l_g_nd_r_ _m


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 6)

legendárium
_ll_nj_v_sl_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 6)

ellenjavaslat

k_r_nt_n


----------



## meeki (2010 November 6)

karantén

b_rk_cs_l


----------



## loede (2010 November 6)

barkácsol

kr_pl_


----------



## ysani (2010 November 6)

kripli

cs_rz_v_rg_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 6)

cserzővarga

t_n_m_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 6)

kozeput írta:


> cserzővarga
> 
> t_n_m_ny


 
tünemény

k_t_rt_lm_


----------



## babuci5 (2010 November 6)

kétértelmű
b_z_ny_ss_g


----------



## Meridian6 (2010 November 6)

bizonyosság
m-n-t-m-l-l-ny


----------



## loede (2010 November 7)

mentőmellény ??? (eggyel több a gondolatjel)

_lk_s_r


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 7)

elkísér

cs_g_l_p_cs_


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 7)

csigalépcső
v_r_gt_rt_


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 7)

virágtartó

v_d_ _ngy_l


----------



## Misi masa (2010 November 7)

vadangyal

t_rt_ _szl_p


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 7)

tartóoszlop


m_rc_p_nsz_l_t


----------



## Sole (2010 November 7)

marcipánszelet
m_csk_ _ l_d_l


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 7)

macskaeledel
_g_rf_rk_nc_


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

egérfarkinca (v. agárfarkinca? )
k_k_szg_ly_


----------



## shaira (2010 November 7)

kókuszgolyó (nyami  )
m_k_sg_b_


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 7)

mákosguba
t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

töltöttkáposzta
p_sk_t_


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 7)

_szt_ll_b


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 7)

bocsánat:
piskóta
_szt_ll_b


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 November 7)

asztalláb

t_r_d_z_tts_gm_nt_s_t_s (számtek)


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 7)

töredezettségmentesítés
f_ll_ngz_s


----------



## babuci5 (2010 November 7)

fellengzős
k_l_nv_l_m_ny


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

különvélemény
_ll_l_mp_


----------



## róozó (2010 November 7)

állólámpa
t_jt_kp_p_


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 7)

tajtékpipa

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## gabortitan (2010 November 7)

töltött káposzta

p_k_lg_p


----------



## Misi masa (2010 November 7)

pokolgép

k_kt_lr_h_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

koktélruha

h_cs_dl_l_kv_r


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 8)

hecsedlilekvár
_jt_k_l_ncs


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

ajtókilincs

k_kt_lp_r_d_cs_m


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 8)

koktélparadicsom

g-ly-l-b


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 8)

gólyaláb

sz-kc--


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

szekció

t_l_csk_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 8)

talicska

j-ll-gz-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

jellegzetes

k_df_ty_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

ködfátyol (?)

p_r_d_cs_mm_d_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

\\m/
paradicsommadár

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

harangláb

t_ng_rsz_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

tengerszem

p_lg_rt_rs


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

szerpentin

t_lt_t_ll


----------



## róozó (2010 November 8)

töltőtoll

l_b_m_j


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

libamáj

h_j_st_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

hájastészta

p_d_ngp_r


----------



## Bakterbacs1 (2010 November 8)

pudingpor

R_t_c__sk_p_


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 8)

rotációskapa
k_v_f_z_g_p


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

káváfőzőgép

t_rm_sz_tv_d_


----------



## Ro-berta (2010 November 8)

természetvédő
m_rh_p_rk_lt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

marhapörkölt

sz_r_l_m


----------



## Isaurablo (2010 November 8)

szerelem
h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

határidőnapló

sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 8)

szenvedélyes
k_r_ssz_k


----------



## yucc (2010 November 8)

karosszék

sz_m_tt_v_


----------



## laurka75 (2010 November 8)

számottevő

c_p_f_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

cipőfűző

sz_m_lysz_ll_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 8)

személyszállító

tr_p_zn_dr_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

trapéznadrág

t_ng_r_szcs_m_


----------



## ginusbaby (2010 November 8)

tengerészcsomó
_v_z_l_p_t


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 8)

evezőlapát
n__g_r_v_z_s_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

Niagara vízesés

t_rm_rt_n (a matek egyik ága)


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 8)

térmértan
m_g__


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

magáé (?)

t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 8)

természetes

b-lh-ny-k-rv


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 8)

bolhanyakörv
p_l_k_ty_


----------



## kiskincso (2010 November 8)

pulikutya

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 8)

gyermekláncfű
v_rb__


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

vérbő-e (?)

h_v_ny_sz_tt (összetákolt)


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 9)

verbia
hevenyészett
b_rk_cs_lt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

barkácsolt

k_rm_ny_s


----------



## loede (2010 November 9)

kormányos

_lk_h_l_st_


----------



## zors8 (2010 November 9)

alkoholista
sv_ndl_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

svindli

t_k_zl_s


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 9)

tékozlás
f_lv_l_g_s_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

felvilágosodás

f_lf_gh_t_tl_n (érthetetlen)


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 9)

felfoghatatlan

k_ny_r_l_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

könyörületes

t_rm_sz_tf_l_tt_


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 9)

természetfeletti

k_pr_g_nyh_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

képregényhős

t_tk_ssz_lg_l_t


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 9)

titkosszolgálat

m_rt_rh_l_l


----------



## róozó (2010 November 9)

mártírhalál

z_ng_r_l_ck_


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

zongoralecke


m_ln_b_k_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

málnabokor

v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## loede (2010 November 10)

virágcsokor

h_ll_h_z


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

hullaház

s_ll_ngm_nt_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 10)

sallangmentes

_gysz_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

egyszerű

t_h_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## Akirke (2010 November 10)

tehetetlenség

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

értelmetlen

t_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 10)

telhetetlen
f_rf_ng_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

furfangos

t_jt_kp_p_ (dohányzó eszköz)


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 10)

tajtékpipa

_kk_m_l_t_rt_lt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

akkumulátortöltő

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 10)

szerpentin
_m_lk_d_


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 10)

emelkedő

t_nt_t_rt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

tintatartó

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 10)

szappanbuborék

t_h_rm_nt_s_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 10)

tehermentesités


_dv_nt


----------



## loede (2010 November 10)

ádvent

p_t_s_jt


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 10)

petesejt
d_mb_r_l_t


----------



## poiv86 (2010 November 10)

domborulat
s_r_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 10)

sarok, sorok, sörök, serek, Sirok, sírok, saruk, Sárák, Sárik, sűrűk, Surik, 

 

s-g-ts-g !


----------



## efer (2010 November 11)

segítség
k_r_gr_f_


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

segítség! 

m_rh_t_lv_j


----------



## loede (2010 November 11)

marhatolvaj

_lh_gy


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 11)

elhagy

l_mbsz_csk_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

lombszöcske

_mb_rsz_b_s_


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

emberszabású

_lm_b_t_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

elmebeteg

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

szakszervezet

t_r_pj_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

terepjáró

j_r_k_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 11)

járókeret

_v_gt_gl_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

üvegtégla (?)

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 11)

Bizony!

tengeralattjáró

f_ny_t_b_z


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

fenyőtoboz

h_rk_p_lc_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

hurkapálca

r_k_nc_tl_n


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

rakoncátlan

t_jk_rt_sz_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

tájkertészet

p_r_ncsm_gt_g_d_s


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 11)

parancsmegtagadás

f_g_á_a_á_á_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 11)

Figyelj TH! 


TH6777 írta:


> parancsmegtagadás
> 
> f_g_á_a_á_á_



modjuk: fügeágakárán 

l-p-sf-g-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

laposfogó (?)

sz_r_ncs_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 11)

szerencsétlen

b_g_ncs


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

bogáncs

tr_v__l_s


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 11)

triviális

_l__r_ssz_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 11)

aláírásszerű

m_z__ksz_


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

előírásszerű (?)

k_zl_k_d_s


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

mozaikszó

_gyv_l_


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 11)

repülőgép

p-tt-n-s-s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

agyvelő
pattanásos

t_tk_s_r_s


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

titkosírás

g_z_l_rc


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

gázálarc

sz_r_lm_sp_r


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

szerelmespár

k_v_t_t_


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

kivetítő


n_pl_p_


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

naplopó

g_lv_n_l_m


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 11)

galvánelem

k_l_p_s_n_s


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

kalaposinas (?)

_k_st_l_f_n


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

okostelefon?

m_ln_f_gyl_lt


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 11)

málnafagylalt

_r_lm_sz_s_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

érelmeszesedés

sz_v_nf_rkt_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 11)

szívinfarktus

gy-szh-sz-r


----------



## andikate (2010 November 11)

gyászhuszár ?

v_t_m_n_k


----------



## róozó (2010 November 11)

vitaminok ?

_r_szt_kr_t_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 12)

arisztokrata

n_pl_p_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

naplopó

_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## Wiener Walzer (2010 November 12)

ékszerteknős

kl_v__t_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

klaviatúra

t_r_b_ly_s


----------



## Kockásfülű nyúl (2010 November 12)

terebélyes
s_b_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

sebesség

t_nt_t_rt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 12)

tintatartó

-n-gm-t-k-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 12)

enigmatikus

s_b_ss_gm_r_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 12)

sebességmérő

v-sz-nny-m-t


----------



## MrMarcee (2010 November 12)

vászonnyomat

m_d_r_t_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 12)

MrMarcee írta:


> vászonnyomat
> 
> m_d_r_t_r



kormányos 

m-gy-r-t-s


(vicc volt: a CanadaHunon a *moderátor* neve kormányos!!)


----------



## MrMarcee (2010 November 12)

magyarítás 

_ll_nj_v_sl_t


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 12)

ellenjavaslat

b-k-t-rgy-l-s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

béketárgyalás

v_l_m_nyk_l_nbs_g


----------



## Arcsin (2010 November 12)

véleménykülönbség
h_lh_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

halhatatlanság

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 12)

eszméletlen

t_kk_l_t_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

tökkelütött

h_tpr_b_s


----------



## Arcsin (2010 November 12)

tökkelütött
m_kr_szk_p


----------



## Arcsin (2010 November 12)

hétpróbás
m_kr_szk_p


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

mikroszkóp

p_r_t_chn_k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 12)

pirotechnika

-ll-t-r-c--


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 12)

alliteráció

_d__lt_l_d_s


----------



## doboztam (2010 November 12)

időeltolódás
_lm_z_v_r


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 12)

elmezavar

h_t_t_v_ls_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

hatótávolság

sz_nh_zb_rl_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 13)

színházbérlet

r_d___m_t_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 13)

?? radiometer???

-r-p-ly


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 13)

árapály

sz_mv_zsg_l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 13)

számvizsgáló (?szemvizsgáló?)

-lr-tt-nt-


----------



## loede (2010 November 13)

elrettentő

p_rn_f_lm


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 13)

pornófilm

f_k_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 13)

fékezhetetlen
h_nf_gl_l_


----------



## doboztam (2010 November 13)

[email protected] írta:


> h_nf_gl_l_



honfoglaló

_ r _ _ s z t _ l


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 13)

íróasztal

_m_ly_t_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 13)

émelyítő

-t-t-v-ly-


----------



## róozó (2010 November 13)

etetővályú

l_b_m_j-p_st_t_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 14)

libamáj- pástétom

-jr-h-szn-s-t-s


----------



## meeki (2010 November 14)

újrahasznosítás

t_ng_r_k_gy_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 14)

tengerikígyó
g-m-sz-l-g


----------



## loede (2010 November 14)

gumiszalag

gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 14)

gyalogkakukk

-bl-kk-r-t


----------



## MrMarcee (2010 November 14)

ablakkeret

t_n_sz_t_


----------



## doboztam (2010 November 14)

teniszütő

p_ngp_ngl_bd_


----------



## loede (2010 November 15)

pingponglabda

r_v_r_nv_z_ó


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 November 15)

rovarinvazio

-lsz-nt-sk-d-s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

álszenteskedés

sz_p_rk_z_s


----------



## wqerta (2010 November 15)

sziporkázás
_ll_h_t_tl_n_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

ellehetetlenítés

t_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## zsolt05 (2010 November 15)

telhetelen

l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

lehetetlen

gy_szh_sz_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 15)

gyászhuszár

m-n-tsz-z-d


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

menetszázad

s_nz_n_n_k_s


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 15)

sanzonénekes 
m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 November 15)

mezőgazdaság

cs_kl_nd_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

csiklandós
helikopter

_ny_h_j_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 15)

anyahajó

t_t_g_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

tótágas

_szt_lyt_l_lk_z_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 15)

osztálytalálkozó

_ml_r_k


----------



## loede (2010 November 15)

emlőrák

_lt_rv_z


----------



## róozó (2010 November 15)

eltervez

n_p_l_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 15)

napilap

c-kl-s-l-t-


----------



## doboztam (2010 November 15)

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## intheend (2010 November 16)

távirányító

c_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

cédé / céda (könnyűvérű)

k_rm_nyh_v_t_l


----------



## MrMarcee (2010 November 16)

kormányhivatal

_jr_kr_st_ly_s_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

újrakristályosodás

k_t_dr_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

katedrális

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

kárókatona

v_l_szf_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

válaszfal

sz_m_r_t_n_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

szamaritánus

l_gk_nd_c_ _n_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

légkondícionálás

t_rm_f_ld


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

termőföld

b_ _k_rt_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

biokertész

J_r_zs_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

Jeruzsálem

f_nykv_nt_m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

fénykvantum

_ggy_tth_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

eggyüttható

pr_bl_m_m_g_ld_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

problémamegoldás

zs_b_r_l_nc


----------



## Szotyi78 (2010 November 16)

zsebóralánc

m_r_gt_l_n_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

méregtelenít

gy_m_rf_k_ly


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 16)

gyomorfekély

-ll--l-j


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

illóolaj

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## róozó (2010 November 16)

gyertyafény

p_tr_l_._ml_mp_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

petróleumlámpa

t_rm_k_nys_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 16)

termékenység
m_nk_b_sz_nt_t_s


----------



## bbry (2010 November 16)

munkabeszüntetés

v_l_gsz_b_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 16)

világszabadalom
_ll_nj_v_sl_t


----------



## loede (2010 November 16)

ellenjavaslat

cs_k_r


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

csokor
sz_gf_sz_g


----------



## misbita (2010 November 16)

szegfűszeg
k_k_kkf_


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

kakukkfű
p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## misbita (2010 November 16)

petrezselyem
k_nk_l_n


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

kankalin
h_v_r_g


----------



## misbita (2010 November 16)

hóvirág
h_gym_t__


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

hagymatea 

k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## misbita (2010 November 16)

keresztszemes : )

v_s_rr_


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

vasorrú

m_v_sz_t


----------



## doboztam (2010 November 16)

művészet

k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 16)

keresztrejtvény

k-gl-fs-t-


----------



## loede (2010 November 17)

kuglófsütő

_rny_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

árnyék / árnyak / ernyők

sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 17)

szerencsétlenség

sz_l_b_rd_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 17)

szeleburdi

-rn-t-m-t-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

urnatemető (?)

sz_mm_tr_k_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 17)

szimmetrikus

-n-rg--f-rr-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 17)

energiaforrás

_gy_ns_lyh_lyz_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

egyensúlyhelyzet

sz_k_d_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 17)

szakadék

str-t-g--


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

stratégia

z_h_n_b_mb_z_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 17)

zuhanóbombázó

t_m_d_sp_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

támadáspont

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 17)

szerpentin

m-r-gt-l-n-t-s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

méregtelenítés

k_ll_m_tl_ns_g


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

kellemetlenség
z_rz_v_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

zűrzavar

t_szt_l_tt_d_


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

tisztelettadó?
m_g_l_zk_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

igen.

megalázkodás

sz_m_rm_s


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

szemérmes
ny_mt_t_p_tr_n


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

nyomtatópatron

_r_ny_rm_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

aranyérmes
d_cs_r_tr_m_lt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

dicséretreméltó

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

szélcsend
t_rn_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

tornádó

v_r_l_g_ny


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

verőlegény
h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

hórihorgas

t_gb_sz_k_dt


----------



## bbry (2010 November 17)

tagbaszakadt

g_ly_l_b


----------



## Ailil (2010 November 17)

gólyaláb

_lm_cs_tk_


----------



## bbry (2010 November 17)

almacsutka

h_l_ms_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

halomsor
v_r_g_sk_rt


----------



## Ailil (2010 November 17)

virágoskert

h_gyv_d_k


----------



## loede (2010 November 17)

_lk_r_ly


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 17)

_lk_r_ly[/quote]

alkirály

k_z_psz_r_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 17)

középszerű

t-kk-l-t-tt


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

tökkelütött


pr_p_g_nd_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 17)

propaganda

t-rm-sz-t-s


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

természetes

k_l_nl_g_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 17)

különleges

b-b-fr-z-r-


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 17)

bébifrizura
t_gr_sf_j


----------



## róozó (2010 November 17)

tigrisfej

r_k_tt-kr_mpl-


----------



## angyalerika (2010 November 17)

rakottkrumpli

bbglys


----------



## yucc (2010 November 18)

babgulyás

gr_f_tc_r_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

grafitceruza

_gr_lsz_k_dt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 18)

ágrólszakadt

cs-p-rt-s-t-s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

csoportásatás (?)

_gy_f_gy_tt


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 18)

(csoportosítás-ra gondoltam)
ügyefogyott

k-t-t-m-nk-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

kutatómérnök

f_lk_gy_lm_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 18)

félkegyelmű

b-t-rt-l-n


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

bátortalan

g_tl_st_l_n


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 18)

gátlástalan
k_nyh_sz_kr_ny


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 18)

konyhaszekrény 
k--l-k-l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

kialakul

h_r_m_._


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 18)

haramia

st-t-r--m


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

statárium

_lm_sz_sz


----------



## bbry (2010 November 18)

almaszósz

st_l_zs_


----------



## róozó (2010 November 18)

stelázsi

n_dr_g_ly_a


----------



## bbry (2010 November 18)

nadragulya

j_d_sp_nz


----------



## doboztam (2010 November 19)

judáspénz

p_n_m_k_l_p


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

panamakalap


k_m_sl_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 19)

kamásli

p-pl-nh-z-t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

paplanhuzat

P_t_rn_szt_r (felvonó régiesen)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 19)

páternoszter (folyamatosan működő felvonó, amibe mozgás közben kell belépni és belőle kilépni)

h-z-ttl-b-h-j


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

hízottlibaháj (?)

h_j_n_pl_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 19)

! igen
hajónapló

v-szf-k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

vészfék

d_szt_rcs_


----------



## bbry (2010 November 19)

dísztárcsa

p_nc_rf_._


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

pincérfiú

cs_t_rn_t_lt_l_k


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

csatornatöltelék

_ _t_ _lk_tr_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

autóalkatrész

sz_lm_._zv_gy


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

szalmaözvegy

t_t_v_l_m_st_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

tetoválómester

p_typ_ng


----------



## bbry (2010 November 19)

pitypang

p_ty_._t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

potyautas

p_sztr_ng


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 19)

pisztráng
k_rdh_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

kardhal

k_lt_m_ny


----------



## loede (2010 November 19)

költemény

_l_k_l_


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

alakuló

h_z_rdj_t_k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 19)

hazárdjáték

_l_tv_t_l


----------



## Nick03 (2010 November 19)

életvitel

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 19)

számológép

sz-g-sz-l-g


----------



## Randolf11 (2010 November 20)

szegőszalag

k_r_s_t


----------



## delfintu (2010 November 20)

kereset

m-g-nny-m-z-


----------



## róozó (2010 November 20)

magánnyomozó

_rc_z_m


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 20)

arcizom

m_ln_h_b


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 20)

málnahab

h_b_st_rt_


----------



## Nick03 (2010 November 20)

málnahab?

_r_nyj_lz_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 20)

irányjelző

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## ildikoka71 (2010 November 20)

totemoszlop

_r_mk_nny

ha boldog vagy hullajthatod


----------



## loede (2010 November 21)

örömkönny

_rrv_rz_s


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 21)

orrvérzés

k_ltk_l_cs


----------



## MuffynLady (2010 November 21)

keltkalacs
_g_t_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 21)

Agáta (?)

-jt-k-l-ncs


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 21)

ajtókilincs

b_v_szk_l_p


----------



## porlando (2010 November 21)

bűvészkalap
_jt_p_nt


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 21)

ajtópánt
f_sz_t_v_s


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 21)

feszítővas
k_l_ncs


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 21)

kilincs 
k_r_sk_d_


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 21)

kereskedő
n_gy_r_h_z


----------



## róozó (2010 November 21)

nagyáruház

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## Ria69 (2010 November 21)

mézeskalács
_dv_nt


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 21)

*ádvent*

ádvent
gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 21)

gyertyafény

_k_lv_v_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 21)

ökölvivás
n_gym_st_r


----------



## róozó (2010 November 21)

nagymester

k_t_lt_nc


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 21)

kötéltánc

z-n-b-h-c


----------



## stemari (2010 November 21)

zenebohóc
zs.ml.g.mb.c


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

zsemlegombóc

tr_f_m_st_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

tréfamester

K_ngy_lf_t_ Gy_l_gk_k_kk

(rajzfilmfigura, akit hiába üldöz a Prérifarkas)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 22)

Kengyelfutó Gyalogkakukk 

k-tk-v-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

kútkáva

k_t_n_k_t_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 22)

katonaköteles

s_rcs_p


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

sörcsap

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 22)

totemoszlop

h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

hurkatöltő

t_nt_t_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 22)

tintatartó

b_gy_ll_r_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

bugyelláris

str_zs_m_st_r


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 22)

strázsamester

r-p-l-g-p-é-n-k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

repülőgépmérnök

M_zg_ _l_d_r
(rajzfilmfigura)


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 22)

Mézga Aladár

l_b_r_nt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

labirintus

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 22)

gyertyafény

b_r_ckm_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

barackmag

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 22)

karikatúra

p_rl_gf_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

parlagfű

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## Bridgetke (2010 November 22)

temperamentum
b-lf-r-g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

bélféreg

_r_ng_t_n


----------



## Bridgetke (2010 November 22)

orángután

r-b-zl-


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 22)

ribizli

i-ő-i-l-o-o-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

időmilliomos

k_n_l_sg_m


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 22)

kanalasgém
m-d-r-o-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

madárfog / madártoll (?)

z_h_n_b_mb_z_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 22)

zuhanóbombázás

h-r-m-v-s-e-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

harcművészet

cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 22)

csodabogár

_tr_v_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

útravaló

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## loede (2010 November 22)

kalamáris

_p_r_l


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 23)

operál
h_ncs_r


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Hencser

_ngy_lsz_m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

angyalszem / angyalszám (?)

t_tk_s_gyn_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 23)

titkosügynök

f_jd_l_md_j


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

fájdalomdíj

sz_lm_z_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 23)

szolmizálás

k_tt_t_rt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

kottatartó / kettétörte

m_d_rt_j


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 23)

madártej

m_s_s_jt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

mesesajt

t_lv_jk_lcs


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 23)

tolvajkulcs

d_k_r_c__


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

dekoráció

Sz_m_r_m_sz


----------



## róozó (2010 November 23)

Szemirámisz

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

altatódal

k_r_szt_nys_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 23)

kereszténység
_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 23)

elengedhetetlen
_tv_lt_z_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 23)

átváltozás
_k_t_l_g_


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 23)

valamilyen utolagi
sz_mt_l_ns_g


----------



## Pokkos (2010 November 23)

szemtelenség
t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## Bria Angel (2010 November 23)

társasjáték
m_s_m_nd_


----------



## loede (2010 November 24)

mesemondó

b_nt_tt


----------



## basilisk (2010 November 24)

hópihe
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## basilisk (2010 November 24)

szókirakó
b_ly_g_z_


----------



## Tiszai (2010 November 24)

bélyegző
m-z-sk-l-cs


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 24)

mézeskalács

j-t-k


----------



## basilisk (2010 November 24)

játék
h_ _nyc_kk


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 24)

hiánycikk

N_b_k_d_n_z_r
(ő űpíttette azt a bizonyos függőkertet)


----------



## basilisk (2010 November 24)

Nabukodonozor
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 24)

fénymásoló

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## loede (2010 November 24)

szemfüles

b_nt_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 24)

bűntett

s_r_l_m


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 24)

sérelem
_nd_m_tr_._z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 24)

endometriózis

sz_k_v_t_tt


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 24)

szakavatott
t_rt_m_nyf_n_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 24)

tartományfőnök

s-sk-j-r-s


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 24)

sáskajárás
p_szt_t_t_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 24)

pusztító tűz

tr_nv_sz_ly


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 24)

tronveszély
f_k_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 24)

fokozhatatlan / fékezhetetlen

f_ld_r_t_g_p


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 24)

fékezhetetlen
felderitőgép
_t_mb_mb_


----------



## róozó (2010 November 24)

atombomba


m_k_sb_._gl_


----------



## Wulfi (2010 November 24)

mákosbeigli

_r_msz_n_t


----------



## Anaiise (2010 November 24)

áramszünet
t-rk-zk-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 25)

türkizkék

b_nk_sb_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

bunkósbot

t_v_szm_


----------



## eniko71 (2010 November 25)

táveszme
t_v _ r_ ny_ t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

(téveszme, de mindegy)

távirányító

k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## loede (2010 November 25)

kezeslábas

_lm_gy


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 25)

elmegy

k_rbl_


----------



## dr.atti (2010 November 25)

repülőgép f_lt_lt_v_l_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

kozeput írta:


> elmegy
> 
> k_rbl_



kurbli

t_k_rv_ny_s

(szia!


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 25)

tekervényes (Halihó!)

b_z_g_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

buzogány

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 25)

szélmalomharc

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

türelemjáték

d_m_n_._lv


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 25)

dominóelv

sz_kr_k_d_s


----------



## dr.atti (2010 November 25)

repülőgép g_tf_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

kozeput írta:


> dominóelv
> 
> sz_kr_k_d_s



székrekedés

_r_nyb_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 25)

aranybánya

t_k_zl_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 25)

tékozló

_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## loede (2010 November 25)

igazolvány

_k_rh_rc_gn_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

ikerhercegnő (?)

t_rs_d_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

társadalom

d_l_st


----------



## sün balázs (2010 November 26)

dalest
p _d _g _g _s


----------



## manka63 (2010 November 26)

pedagógus

t_p_rt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

tópart

k_ll_m_tl_ns_g


----------



## loede (2010 November 26)

kellemetlenség

kr_pta


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

kripta

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 26)

szakszervezet
m_n_p_l_st_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

monopolista

k_z_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 26)

kezelhetetlen
m_d_s_th_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

módosíthatatlan

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

zsemlemorzsa

sz_ll_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 26)

szellemes
k_l_nl_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

különleges

_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

ablakpárkány

p_r_ncsm_gt_g_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

parancsmegtagadás

_t_k_p_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

ütőképes

t_rk_p_szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

térképasztal

sz_cs_


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 26)

térképasztal
k_rt_sz_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

kertészet

sz_cs_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

szócső

sz_r_t_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

szeretet

m_kk_c_k_r


----------



## bbry (2010 November 26)

mokkacukor

t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

tejszínhab

g_r_ll_h_rc


----------



## bbry (2010 November 26)

gerillaharc

szn_b_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 26)

sznobizmus

p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## bbry (2010 November 26)

pehelypaplan

p_lh_l_v_l


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 26)

pulhálóval
sz_r_cs_nd__


----------



## csicsi77 (2010 November 26)

szerecsendió
d__h_j


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 26)

diohéj
_r_ltm_gy_r_


----------



## csicsi77 (2010 November 26)

őröltmogyoró
_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## anlikar (2010 November 26)

ablaktörlő
h_r_ngsz_


----------



## csicsi77 (2010 November 26)

harangszó
k_v_d_r_l_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 26)

kávédaráló

-l-tk-dv


----------



## csicsi77 (2010 November 26)

életkedv
_l_ml_mp_


----------



## loede (2010 November 26)

elemlámpa

_t_ls_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 November 27)

utolsó

v-r-zsv-ssz-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 27)

varázsvessző

gy_rm_ksz_nh_z


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 27)

gyermekszínház
_ n_t_t_


----------



## delfintu (2010 November 27)

önetető
-szt-lt-rs-s-g


----------



## zsakkriszti72 (2010 November 27)

asztaltársaság
_ú_l_v_s


----------



## szavanna (2010 November 27)

húsleves

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 28)

szivárvány

k-pt-f-


----------



## loede (2010 November 28)

kaptafa

_sk_v_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 28)

esküvő
k_nd_rp_zd_rj_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 28)

kenderpozdorja

k_l_p_csv_t_s


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

kalapácsvetés
gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

gyermekláncfű

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 29)

szélmalomharc

g_r_zsj_r_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

garázsjárat
k_l_nd_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

kolindálás

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 November 29)

karácsonyfa

m-k-l-s cs-m-g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

mikulás csomag

v_rg_cs


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

virgács 
b_tl_h_m_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

betlehemezés

_j_nd_kcs_m_g


----------



## zsakkriszti72 (2010 November 29)

ajándékcsomag
_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

asztalterítő

gy_rty_gy_jt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

gyertyagyújtás

_dv_nt_ k_sz_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

adventi koszorú
sz_r_t_th_mn_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

szeretethimnusz

h_r_m k_r_ly_k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

háromkirályok
v_zk_r_szt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

vízkereszt

k_r_cs_nyf_d_sz


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

karácsonyfadísz 

_ngy_lh_j


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

angyalhaj

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

csillagszóró
m_z_sp_sz_dl_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

mézespuszedli

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

szaloncukor
l_c_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 29)

lécezés

t_r_mt_s


----------



## Mirabelle82 (2010 November 29)

teremtés

h_ _ ngy_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 30)

hóangyal

h_g_ly_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 30)

hógolyózás

d_mb_ld_l


----------



## kriszti31 (2010 November 30)

domboldal
k-l-ssz-t-t-k


----------



## kozeput (2010 November 30)

kulisszatitok

h_rm_l_n


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 30)

hermelin

h-l-m


----------



## Tiszai (2010 November 30)

halom
m-d-r-t-t-


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 30)

madáretető

m-r-k-n-l


----------



## loede (2010 November 30)

merőkanál

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 30)

kannibalizmus

s-t-l-p-t


----------



## róozó (2010 November 30)

sütőlapát

ny_jt_f_


----------



## zozo1982 (2010 November 30)

nyújtófa

_l_s_tt


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 1)

elesett/elásott

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 1)

karikatúra

-nd---r-p-- (nyelvek)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 1)

hangya1944 írta:


> karikatúra
> 
> -nd---r-p-- (nyelvek)


 

indoeurópai

*_*j_lr_ndsz_r


Elnézést ! Az elején egy jellel többre sikeredett.

j_lr_ndsz_r
jelrendszer


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 1)

ijolrendszerí?
k_l_p_sv_s_l_t


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

kalaposviselet

h-d-r-


----------



## loede (2010 December 1)

hódara

_nk_gn_t_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

inkognitó

m-s-t-l


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 1)

mosotál
l_v_l_sl_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 1)

levelesláda

p_ngy_l_


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 1)

pongyola
_ls_sz_kny_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 1)

alsószoknya

s_kkf_g_r_


----------



## bicere49 (2010 December 1)

sakkfigura
g_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 1)

góré

br_cs_


----------



## róozó (2010 December 1)

brácsa

_n_s_s_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 2)

ónoseső

h_._mb_r


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 2)

hóember

-l-v-nsz-l-


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 2)

elevenszülő

_l_tt_v_k_nys_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 2)

élettevékenység

k_lt_r_l_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 2)

kulturális

k-pz-m-v-sz-t


----------



## jbaj (2010 December 2)

képzőművészet

k_rt_rs


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 2)

kortárs

M_zg_ G_z_
(rajzfilmfigura)


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 2)

Mézga Géza

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## loede (2010 December 2)

tevekaraván

f_jl_m_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 2)

fejlemény

t_k_sz_l_nn_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 2)

tőkeszalonna

r-d---m-t-r


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 2)

rádióamatőr

pr_b_b_b_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 2)

próbababa

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 2)

székfoglaló

k-zd-m-ny-z-s


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 2)

kezdeményezés k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 2)

kutyaszorító

t_kl_mp_s


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 3)

töklámpás
r__szt_


----------



## bodza8 (2010 December 3)

riasztó
t_v_g_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 3)

tevegel

k_t_l_c_zm_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 3)

katolicizmus

-g--ld-z-t (bibliai fogalom)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 3)

égőáldozat

Sz_d_m_ és G_m_rr_
(a két bűnös város)


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

Szodoma és Gomorra

_k_cm_z


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 3)

akácméz
h_l_v_n_


----------



## kandi73 (2010 December 3)

hólavina
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

lehetetlen

_lv_t_m_lt


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

elvetemült

r_gd_l_z_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

rugdalózó Köszke!

_lv_sh__ny


----------



## róozó (2010 December 3)

alváshiány

n_dr_gsz_j


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

nadrágszíj

t_rp_d_n_sz_d


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

torpedónaszád

h-j-p-dl-


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

hajópadló

b_gyl_b_csk_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

bugylibicska

k-nd-rt-l-


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

kendertiló?

sz_m_r_j


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

ügyes

szómoraj?

h_zf_l_gy_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

szamuráj

házfelügyelő

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

bocs
térfélcsere

b_b_cs_sz


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

bébicsősz

gy_szh_sz_r


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

gyászhuszár

sz_m_ld_kf_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

szemöldökfa

k_ty_t_j


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

kutyatej

k_csk_d_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

kecskeduda

n_g_rcs_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

négercsók (a fehér is jó)

_rd_gsz_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

szelemenfa

b_rk_cssz_tt


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 3)

ördögszekér
sz_l_m_nf_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 3)

kozeput írta:


> szelemenfa
> 
> b_rk_cssz_tt


barkácsszett 
p_k_r_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 3)

pókerozás

l_p_st_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

lapostetű

b_rgy_gy_sz_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 3)

bőrgyógyászat
k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 3)

kerekeskút

k_csk_r_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 4)

kecskeragu

sz-m-ly-s-g


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 4)

személyiség

v-g-d-l-m


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 4)

vigadalom

-lt-n-k


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 4)

oltanak
_szr_v_tl_n


----------



## loede (2010 December 4)

észrevétlen

_nb_z_l_m


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 4)

önbizalom
_n_rg_ _sp_r_l


----------



## demeterevi (2010 December 4)

energiaspirál
m_sk_tl_


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 4)

muskátli
_l_d_s_d_k


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

eladósodik

_é_g_s


----------



## norbi87 (2010 December 4)

mérges

f_l_s


----------



## loede (2010 December 5)

feles - fölös

_szt_g_t


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 5)

osztogat

ny_mt_t_s


----------



## moroszlán (2010 December 5)

nyomtatás

_sk_l_d_k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

áskálódik
_ncs_lk_d_k


----------



## Gabeff (2010 December 5)

incselkedik

sz_sz_ty_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

szószátyár
_n_m_l_ _


----------



## róozó (2010 December 5)

anomália

k_r_sztk_rd_s


----------



## Gabeff (2010 December 5)

keresztkérdés

lszntsg


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

álszentség
_r_l_v_s


----------



## zsuzsianyu (2010 December 6)

erőleves
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 6)

könyvespolc

b_l_l_jk_


----------



## loede (2010 December 6)

balalajka

_ll_nt_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 6)

ellentét

v_l_m_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 6)

vélemény

zs_bt_l_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 6)

zsebtelep

k_c_g_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 6)

kacagány

ny_r_gk_p_


----------



## Noci87 (2010 December 6)

nyeregkápa

m_k_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 6)

Mikulás

sz_m_lv_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 6)

szemelvény
p_k_l_r


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 7)

pokolőr?
_l_rv_r_z


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

elárverez

k_._r_s_t_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

anlikar írta:


> pokolőr?
> _l_rv_r_z


 
Nem, *pakulár* a megoldás (havasi pásztor, kecskepásztor)
/Sebestyén Márta - Éri Péter: Szegény pakulár balladája/


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 7)

elárverez
_l_d_s_d_k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

3agergely írta:


> elárverez
> 
> k_._r_s_t_s


kiárusítás
p_l_ndr_m (szójáték)


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 7)

palindrom

_rsz_k_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

érszűkület

t_p_szt_l_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

tapasztalat
f_nt_zm_g_r_ _


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 7)

fantazmagória

sz_zn_mz_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

kozeput írta:


> fantazmagória
> 
> sz_zn_mz_s


szűznemzés


_b_n_tr_d


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

szabad a gazda


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

3agergely írta:


> szabad a gazda


 ebonitrúd

_rd_ _rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

erdőírtás

k_m_nd_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

komondor
t_r_ng_tt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

teringette (?)

k_._d_t_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

kiadatás 

p_sz_ _r


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 7)

piszoár (nagyon nehéh feladatok úgylátszik nem vagyok elég okos)
t_r_nt_ll_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

tarantella

l_v_gr_nd


----------



## tengi46 (2010 December 7)

tarantella tánc 
h_j__rr


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

hajóorr

l_v_gr_nd


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 7)

hajóorr
_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 7)

lovagrend
_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 7)

elefántcsont

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 7)

temperamentum
_l_g_d_tl_n


----------



## róozó (2010 December 7)

elégedetlen

h_l_v_n_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

halovány
k_d_ly


----------



## PtY (2010 December 7)

kedély
f_k_b_l

Két megoldás is lehet


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 7)

? főkábel?

h-mv-s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 8)

hamvas

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

szurikáta

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

károkatona

k-k-t-


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kikötő
f_k_l_mp_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

főkolompos

k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kezeslábas
ny_kt_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

nyaktiló

k_l_d_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kaloda
p_ll_ng_r


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

pellengér

k-v-g-z


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

kivégez

_k_szt_f_r_v_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kávégőz
k_tp_r_v_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

kétpárevezős

_k_szt_f_r_v_l_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

akasztófáravaló

b-t-f-


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

bitófa
p_rz_k_t_r


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

perzekutor

r-b-t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

robot
r_b_g_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

robogó, rebegő

p_r_sp_zsg_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

3agergely írta:


> robogó, rebegő, rabiga
> 
> p_r_sp_zsg_s


pirospozsgás

h_r_ng_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

harangos

Sz_m_rm_t_s (... Erzsók)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

3agergely írta:


> harangos, heringes
> 
> Sz_m_rm_t_s (... Erzsók)


 
szemérmetes 

k_l_v_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

kelenény

cs_cs_m_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

3agergely írta:


> kelenény
> kele*v*ény a helyes szó
> cs_cs_m_


 
csecsemő
cs_cssz_p_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

csecsszopó

sz_lm_._zv_gy


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

szalmaözvegy
_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

árvalányhaj

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kalamáris
k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## PtY (2010 December 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> ? főkábel?
> 
> h-mv-s



Nem, fókabél


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

Efi55 írta:


> kalamáris
> k_rm_nf_nt


 


k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

Efi55 írta:


> k_rm_nf_nt



körmönfont


k_sgy_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 8)

kisgyerek

t_r_km_z


----------



## anlikar (2010 December 8)

törökméz
_l_d_s_d_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 8)

eladósodik

b_lyg_k_r_k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

bolygókerék
sz_n_t_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 8)

szanatórium

t_k_rk_p


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

tükörkép

C_l_ss_._m
(Róma)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

tükörkép 
r_g_l_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 8)

Colusseum; reguláris

b_nb_nd_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

bűnbanda

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kalózhajó 
_szt_v_ta


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

osztóvita (?)

g_l_g_ny_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

3agergely írta:


> osztóvita (?)
> 
> 
> g_l_g_ny_


 
A helyes megoldás: *esztováta* (szövőszék) 

galagonya
f_zs_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 8)

fuzsitos (bolond, hóbortos)

k_lcs_nk_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

kölcsönkér

sz_l_b_rd_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

szeleburdi 
f_rt_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

fertály

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

3agergely írta:


> fertály
> 
> k_nd_l_b_r


 
kandeláber
l_szt-r


----------



## loede (2010 December 8)

kandeláber

_sk_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

lisztőr
esküvő

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

3agergely írta:


> lisztőr
> esküvő
> 
> k_l_m_r_s


 
_Lüszter_ (sodrott gyapjúszálból készült, fényes felületű, vékony szövet) lett volna a helyes megoldás

kalamáris

_v_ _szk_z


----------



## vende (2010 December 8)

Efi55 írta:


> _Lüszter_ (sodrott gyapjúszálból készült, fényes felületű, vékony szövet) lett volna a helyes megoldás
> 
> kalamáris
> 
> _v_ _szk_z


 
evőeszköz

gl_d_ _l_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 8)

gladiólusz

sz_m_r_t_n_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

szamaritánus

cs_l_nk_z_k


----------



## róozó (2010 December 8)

csalinkázik (?)

sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

száncsengő

k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Nicole2003 írta:


> kapar
> 
> H_ml_t


Hamlet
K_n_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 9)

Pruntyi írta:


> száncsengő
> 
> k_r_cs_nyf_


karácsonyfa

t_gl_gy_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

téglagyár

k_t_n_d_l_g


----------



## loede (2010 December 9)

katonadolog

ny_r_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

katonadolog
l_d_ng


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

nyereg
lóding

k_c_g_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

kacagány
_gy_t_lt_l_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

ágyútöltelék

_bs_t_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

obsitos
k_m_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

kimonó, kimenő

h_sz_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

huszár 
k_nny_l_v_ss_g_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

könnyűlovasság

d_m_szk_sz_ ... p_ng_
(két szó)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

3agergely írta:


> könnyűlovasság*i*
> 
> d_m_szk_sz_ ... p_ng_
> (két szó)


 
damaszkuszi penge 

sv_dr_n (katonai egység, lovasszázad)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 9)

Efi55 írta:


> damaszkuszi penge
> 
> sv_dr_n (katonai egység, lovasszázad)


svadron

p-f-tl-ns-g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

pofátlanság

t_l_l_k_nys_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

találékonyság
g_gy_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

gógyis

r_k_nc_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 9)

rakoncátlan

t_t_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

tétova

_l_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 9)

alapos

k_zd_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

küzdelem

b_k_v_._d_l


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 9)

bikaviadal

t_zk_gy_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 9)

tűzkígyó

_ls__ld_z_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

elsőáldozó

_gy_st_nh_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

egyistenhit

H_._d_lb_rg_ ..K_t_
(két szó)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

Heidelbergi Káté (a református egyház alapvető hittételeit tartalmazza) 
h_tt_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

hittudós

r_zs_f_z_r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 9)

rózsafüzér

h_r_ng_l_b


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

harangláb

p_p_v_l_szt_s


----------



## Wulfi (2010 December 9)

pápaválasztás

gy_sz_nd_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

gyászinduló 
_ml_k_z_tk_ _s_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 9)

emlékezetkiesés

sz_k_d_k


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

szakadék

v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

viharfelhő 
k_p_c_n_s


----------



## Masni27 (2010 December 9)

kapucinus
f_r_nc_s


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 9)

ferences
k_mm_n_k_c_ _


----------



## Masni27 (2010 December 9)

kommunikáció
_nf_rm_t_k


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 10)

informatika

b-h-cd-kt-r-k


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 10)

bohócdoktorok
l_z_rs_b_sz_t


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 10)

lézersebészet

b-b-t-k-r-


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

babatakaró, bébitakaró

sz_mr_bb_n_s


----------



## loede (2010 December 10)

szemrebbenés

r_z_d_ns


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

rezidens

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

szamárköhögés

ny_r__gk_p_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

nyeregkápa (?)

Sz_mm_lv_._sz.. _gn_c
(az anyák megmentője)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

Semmelweis Ignác
_ls_sz_l_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

elsőszülött

B_s_l_ .. j_h_sz 
(Izsó Miklós híres szobra / két szó)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

Búsoló juhász

_ktsz_br_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

aktszobrok

p_p_r_sz


----------



## vende (2010 December 10)

3agergely írta:


> aktszobrok
> 
> p_p_r_sz


 

papirusz

_br_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

abrak / ábrák / ibrik

t_zp_r_ncs_l_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

tízparancsolat 

fr_gyl_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

frigyláda

_gy_t_m_s


----------



## czanna (2010 December 10)

egyetemes

_r_kh_s_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

örök hűség

ny_g_dt_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

nyugodtan
_l_s_lm_j_s_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 10)

éleselméjűség

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

szemfényvesztés 
kl_str_m


----------



## Kiscicc (2010 December 11)

klastrom
h_m_k_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 11)

homokóra

_ll_z_ _


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

_ll_z_ _[/quote] 
illúzió
_ll_m_n_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 11)

illuminál

p_m_tg_mb_ly_g


----------



## Noci87 (2010 December 11)

pamutgombolyag

f_g_l_m


----------



## loede (2010 December 11)

fogalom

_lb_z_nyt_l_n_d_k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

elbizonytalanodik
b_ _st_l_d_k


----------



## Zsazsa61 (2010 December 11)

beesteledik
k_t_lk_d_k


----------



## róozó (2010 December 11)

kételkedik

ny_k_gl_b


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

nyakigláb
_l_dd_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 11)

eleddig

_dr_n_l_n


----------



## loede (2010 December 12)

adrenalin

_r_kl_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 12)

loede írta:


> adrenalin
> 
> _r_kl_t_s



örökletes

t_k_rv_ny_s


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 13)

tekervényes

-p-r-d-tt


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 13)

áporodott
f_ _ _ _v_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 13)

Efi55 írta:


> áporodott
> f_ _ _ _v_l




Nem semmi a 4 magánhangzó!
Szabad a gazda.


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

Igen jöhet! Fiaival, de az csak három....


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

akár lehetne fiaiéval is
de komolyra fordítva:

k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

Jól mondod!kiss
kalandtúra

b_rs_nysz_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

bársonyszék

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

cséphadaró

b_r_kr_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

bürokrata

r_bsz_lg_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

rabszolga

g_ly_r_b


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

gályarab

_ll_h_b_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

állóháború

t_jt_kz_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

tajtékzik

h_l_zs_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

hálózsák

cs_r_szly_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

csoroszlya (ugye nem vén? )
m_rc_p_n


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

(fel sem merült bennem)
marcipán

sz_rm_b_nd_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

szőrmebunda
_rvv_d_sz_t


----------



## Zsu08 (2010 December 13)

orvvadászat
cs_l_m_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

csalamádé

_rt_r_ny


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

őrtorony

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

körömpörkölt

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## hunlolmama (2010 December 13)

repülőgép
m_g_e_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

hunlolmama írta:


> repülőgép
> m_g_e_t_s


 
nem éppen ez volt a feladvány!!!!
t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## sramko.kata (2010 December 13)

türelemjáték
m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

türelemjáték

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

meglepetés, játékszabály

_r_mk_nny


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

örömkönny
t_h_ts_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

tehetséges

m_lyg_r_zs


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

mélygarázs

s_r_kr_sz_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

sarokreszelő

t_n_m_ny


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

tünemény
p_n_kr_h_m


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

tünemény, pánikroham

sz_ps_gp_tty


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

szépségpötty

r_d_d_ndr_n


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

rododendron
v_z_ll_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

vízállás

b_r_ndsz_tt


----------



## róozó (2010 December 13)

bőröndszett

f_lms_r_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

bőröndszett

t_rs_s_t_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

társasutazás

b_n_nh_j


----------



## róozó (2010 December 13)

banánhéj

f_lms_r_z_t


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

filmsorozat
k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

kerekesszék

h_t_t_sk_


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

hűtőtáska
m_d_rk_l_tk_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

madárkalitka

h_l_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

hólapát

tr_f_h_z


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

trafóház

s_r_gh_jt_


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

sereghajtó
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

sereghajtó, felhőkarcoló

l_tv_nyt_rv


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 13)

látványterv

k_l_d_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 13)

kaloda

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 13)

csalamádé
f_nd_rl_t_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 13)

fondorlatos 


_l_ _lk_lm_t_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 14)

ülőalkalmatosság

j_gv_r_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 14)

jégvirág


z_m_nk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 14)

zimankó

_szk_m_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 14)

eszkimó

sz_nh_z_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 14)

színházi / szánhúzó

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 14)

rénszarvas

p_l_nk_z_._szt_l


----------



## loede (2010 December 14)

pelenkázóasztal

r_d_k_l_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 14)

radikális

k_l_pk_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 14)

kalapkúra

sz_mf_n_k


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 14)

szemfenék

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 14)

karikatúra

b_rd_szm_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 14)

bőrdíszmű

k_zm_t_k_ 

(hogy ez milyen lassú!!)


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 14)

kozmetika

_nm_rc_ng_l_s (ma nekem is göthös)


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 14)

önmarcangolás

h_ly_tt_s_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 14)

helyettesítés

sz_n_n_th_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 14)

szénanátha

f_f_r_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 14)

fafaragás

f_r_sz_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 15)

fűrészáru

f_r_szm_l_m


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 15)

fűrészmalom 
g_b_n_s_kl_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 15)

gabonasikló

k_gy_m_r_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 15)

kígyóméreg 

e_ll_n_ny_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 15)

ellenanyag

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 15)

szurikáta

m_ng_z


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 15)

mongúz

_vt_sk_


----------



## andamanna (2010 December 15)

övtáska
_zer_ez_t


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 15)

szervezet (itt csak a magánhangzókat hagyjuk ki)

f_j_d_l_m_ssz_ny


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 15)

fejedelemasszony (Légy üdvözölve!)

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 16)

borkóstoló

v_ny_g_


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

kozeput írta:


> (fel sem merült bennem)
> marcipán
> 
> szőrmebunda


v-d--sz-e-n-e


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

3agergely írta:


> borkóstoló
> 
> venyige


f-n-ő-g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 16)

fenyőág

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 16)

csillagszóró

t_k_rt_j_s


----------



## Keri M (2010 December 16)

tükörtojás
_ngy_lh_j


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 16)

angyalhaj 

_l_r_j_lz_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 16)

előrejelzés

_tl_tb_rz_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 16)

ötletbörze 

_lk_sz


----------



## fraise (2010 December 16)

alkesz

kr_m_sz_m_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 16)

fraise írta:


> alkesz
> *alkusz*
> kr_m_sz_m_


 
kromoszóma 

_ny_g_ _s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 17)

anyagias

t_zpr_b_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 17)

tűzpróba, tízpróba

p_n_pt_k_m


----------



## loede (2010 December 17)

panoptikum

h_r_mn_gy_d


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 17)

háromnegyed
_d_v_t_l_g 

megfejtés: odavetőleg


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 17)

ódivatúlag

sz_k_rd_r_k


----------



## Milu68 (2010 December 17)

szekérderék
sz_m_zd_t


----------



## Wulfi (2010 December 17)

szamizdat

_l_t_rl_szt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 17)

előtörlesztés

k_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## róozó (2010 December 17)

kikapcsolódás

v_zsg_._d_sz_k


----------



## K.Valeria (2010 December 17)

vizsgaidőszak
h_rcs_b_j_sz


----------



## tCari17 (2010 December 18)

harcsabajusz
v ll m s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 18)

villamos
_rz_l_mv_l_g


----------



## loede (2010 December 18)

érzelemvilág

g_r_zsv_s_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 18)

garázsvásár 
_ll_t_kt_rv_ny


----------



## róozó (2010 December 18)

illetéktörvény

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 18)

csillagszóró
k_c_r_g


----------



## Cszoltanka (2010 December 18)

kucorog
d_n_k_ny_r


----------



## róozó (2010 December 19)

dunakanyar


k_rty_v_r


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 20)

kártyavár

b_zb_rl_ng


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 20)

bűzbarlang

g_zf_rd_


----------



## loede (2010 December 20)

3agergely írta:


> bűzbarlang
> 
> g_zf_rd_




gőzfürdő

_sztr_ls_k


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 20)

asztrálsík

k_zv_l_g_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 20)

közvilágítás

_rd_k_r_._nt_lt


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 21)

érdekorientált

k_l_nl_g_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 21)

különleges 
f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 21)

feketeleves

t_zzs_ngl_r


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 21)

tűzzsonglőr

k_p_szk_d_k


----------



## Wulfi (2010 December 21)

kapaszkodik

k_dl_mp_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 21)

ködlámpa

Sz_m_r_m_sz . f_gg_k_rtj_
(az ókori világ 7 csodájának egyike, két szó)


----------



## loede (2010 December 21)

Szemirámisz függőkerje

l_l_g_zt_t_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 21)

lélegeztetőgép


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 22)

Nincs feladvány?! 

-lk-lm-z-s-k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

alkalmazások
k_m_sl_


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

kamásli

t_rt_v_v_ny


----------



## loede (2010 December 22)

tértivevény

v_gycs_kk_nt_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

vágycsökkentő

_tv_gyt_l_ns_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

étvágytalanság
_ml_k_z_t_h_ts_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

emlékezőtehetség

_ml_k_z_tk_h_gy_s


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

emlékezetkihagyás

m_zcs_rg_t_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

mézcsorgató
f_nd_nt


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

fondant

t_vh_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

tévhit

t_pr_ng


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

tiprong? - helytelen kifejezés, helyesen - tipródik
toprongy
t_p_r_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

toporog

sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

szépirodalom

f_n_t_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

fonetika

sz_p_rl_t_v_sz (nyelvtani fogalom)


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

szuperlativusz

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

barázdabillegető

k_csk_sz_k_ll


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

kecskeszakáll
K_h_d_k_sty_n (település)


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

Kehidakustyán

d_v_z__rf_ly_m


----------



## loede (2010 December 22)

devizaárfolyam

k_nyvr_tk_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

könyvritkaság

s_g_rk_z_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

sugárkezelés

h_m_._p_t_._


----------



## kozeput (2010 December 22)

homeopátia

d_sg_zd_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 22)

dúsgazdag

f_lt_k_ny


----------



## Arcangel (2010 December 22)

féltékeny
_lm_b_t_g


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

elmebeteg
_ll_nt_ng_rn_gy


----------



## M4rdel (2010 December 23)

Ellentengernagy
_nt_sz_c__l_s


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 23)

antiszociális
_mp_r__kr_t_c_zm_s


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

MartinIsti írta:


> antiszociális
> _mp_r__kr_t_c_zm_s


 
*empriokriticizmus*
A "tapasztalat kritikája"; idealista filozófiai irányzat a XX. sz. elején, megkísérelte leválasztani a tapasztalatról az anyagot, a szükségszerűséget, az okságot, s ennek eredményeként a világot "semleges elemek" halmazává nyilvánította.

_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 23)

elengedhetetlen

sz_b_t_zs


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

szabotázs
f_rm_m_v_sz_t


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 23)

formaművészet

j_f_rm_n


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

jóformán 
k_sh_t_s_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 23)

kishitűség

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## tinky85 (2010 December 23)

szamárköhögés

gr_n_t_lm_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 23)

gránátalma

sz_v_tk_z_t


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

szövetkezet
m_kr_r_sz_csk_


----------



## xtimy (2010 December 23)

mikrorészecske

k_rty_j_t_k


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

kártyajáték

_l_m_d_tt


----------



## loede (2010 December 24)

élemedett

_ml_k


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 24)

emlék, omlik, omlok

k_l_pc_


----------



## edra (2010 December 24)

kelepce
sz_lv_szt_r


----------



## Lizi01 (2010 December 24)

szilveszter
k_r_cs_ny


----------



## sylvie1976 (2010 December 24)

karácsony
-ngy-lsz-rny


----------



## loede (2010 December 25)

angyalszárny

_sk_v_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 25)

esküvő 
sz_l_nc_


----------



## csondita (2010 December 25)

szelence
b_t_r


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 25)

botor, bátor, bútor

_l_k_l_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 25)

előkelő

v.g.l.m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 25)

vigalom

sz_lm_sz_l


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 25)

szalmaszál

sz.r.l.m


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 25)

szerelem

_rz_k_s_g


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

érzékiség


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

v-gy-k-z-s


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

vágyakozás
r-zs-a-sz-n sz-m-v-g


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

rózsaszín szemüveg

l-l- k-d


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

lila köd
m-kr-szk-p


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

mikroszkóp
t-l-szk-p


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Azért jól elvagyok itt magamban, mi? De hát az állandó tagságért bármit!


----------



## sylvie1976 (2010 December 25)

teleszkóp
r-k-nsz-nv-s


----------



## xtimy (2010 December 25)

rokonszenves

_ngy_l_rc_


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 25)

angyalarcú
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## Zita98 (2010 December 25)

karácsonyfa
_j_nd_k


----------



## dorotea (2010 December 25)

ajándék
cs-ll-g


----------



## Ludo4444 (2010 December 25)

repülőgép
k_m_ly


----------



## Echo-X78 (2010 December 25)

repülőgép

_ n c _ k l _ p _ d_ _ _


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 26)

enciklopédia

k_v_t_n_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

dorotea írta:


> ajándék
> cs-ll-g


 
csillag

_t_sz_z_n


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 27)

utószezon

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

madáretető

g_nd_sk_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 27)

gondoskodás

k_dv_sk_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

kedveskedés

h_ng_l_tk_lt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 27)

hangulatkeltés

_ng_d_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

ingadozás

f_ldm_gn_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 27)

földmágnesség

f_gy_l_mb_v_t_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

figyelembevétel

sz_l_mv_z_t_


----------



## manka63 (2010 December 27)

szólamvezető

v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## Zita98 (2010 December 27)

vonósnégyes
f_ _jt_


----------



## Biston (2010 December 27)

faajtó
m_j_mk_tr_c


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 27)

majomketrec
_l_v_nsz_l_


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 28)

elevenszülő

l_tsz_r_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 28)

látszerész

sz_k_zl_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 28)

szaküzlet

k_nyv_jd_ns_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 28)

könyvújdonság

sz_rk_szt_s_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 28)

szerkesztőség

h_rl_pk_zb_s_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 28)

hirlapkézbesítő

k_f_t_f_._


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 28)

kifutófiú

_tt_r_ml_nc


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 28)

étteremlánc

_tt_r_t_b_r


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 28)

úttörőtábor

t-b-r


----------



## Wulfi (2010 December 28)

tábor

k_zf_g_


----------



## bsteve (2010 December 28)

kézfogó
l_t_sz_r_sz


----------



## sven75 (2010 December 29)

látszerész

k_k__scs_g_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 29)

kakaós csiga

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## 'benyus' (2010 December 29)

csigalépcső

k_k_szr_sz_l_k


----------



## loede (2010 December 29)

kókuszreszelék

sz_n_szh_z_sp_r


----------



## kékzsebsün (2010 December 29)

színészházaspár

v_g_t_r__n_s


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 30)

vegetáriánus

_d_gr_ndsz_r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 30)

idegrendszer

v_sz_nl_p_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 30)

vászonlepedő

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 30)

vitorlavászon

p_sp_ks_v_g


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 30)

püspöksöveg

p_sp_kf_l_tj_


----------



## dorotea (2010 December 30)

püspökfalatja 

cs_rk_sz_rny


----------



## littlered (2010 December 30)

csirkeszárny
cs_b_ _l_d_l


----------



## 3agergely (2010 December 30)

csibeeledel

sz_lm_ _zv_gy


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 30)

szalmaözvegy

m_gt_rt_ _r_


----------



## loede (2010 December 31)

megtartóerő - van ilyen szó?

_js_g_r_


----------



## accidka (2010 December 31)

újságíró
f_lp_c_l_


----------



## kékzsebsün (2010 December 31)

felpucoló

b_kt_r_ _m


----------



## GGyöngyös (2010 December 31)

baktérium
b_rb_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 1)

borbála
b_ld_g _j_v_t k_v_n_km_nd_n sz_k_r_k_ t_rs_mn_kkiss


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 1)

Boldog új évet kívánok minden szókirakó társamnak

k_rh_lyl_v_s


----------



## loede (2011 Január 1)

korhelyleves

_r_g_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 2)

öregúr

t_p_s_m_l_m


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

taposómalom

k_r_k_szt_l


----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 2)

kerekasztal

p_nyv_r_g_ny


----------



## loede (2011 Január 2)

ponyvaregény

_zs_t_


----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 2)

őzsuta

k_r_b_n_r


----------



## loede (2011 Január 2)

karabíner

_lf_s_r_l


----------



## Marde (2011 Január 2)

elfuserál

h_lt_d_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 2)

holtóda
s_r_g_ly


----------



## Akyrea (2011 Január 2)

seregély

gy_gysz_r_st_g_ly


----------



## ginalany (2011 Január 3)

gyógyszerestégely

m_ng_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 3)

mongúz

_szp_r_g_sz


----------



## w_lindi (2011 Január 3)

3agergely írta:


> mongúz
> 
> _szp_r_g_sz


 
aszparágusz

p_bl_c_szt_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 3)

publicisztika

p_nzt_rc_


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

pénztárca

p_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 3)

pite, pata

p_rsz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

persze

l_v_sz_r_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

lövészárok

h_jt_v_d_sz_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

hajtóvadászat

s_v_gc_k_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

süvegcukor

d_r_k_lj


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

süvegcukor

_v_gg_ly_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

üveggolyó
t_jf_l_ssz_j_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

tejfelesszájú

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

türelemjáték

h_t_lg_mb_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

hátulgombolós

dr_th_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

drótháló

sz_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

szószék, szuszék

l_ncr__kc__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

láncreakció h_ssz_l_p_s


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

hosszúlépés

k_t_n_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

katonaság

f_szt_k_pz_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 3)

fosztóképző

sp_r_lv_n_l


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

spirálvonal

t_j_tr_ndsz_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 3)

Tejútrendszer

sz_l_v_ny_g_


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

szőlővenyige

b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## dorotea (2011 Január 3)

boroshordó

h_gy_ld_l


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

hegyoldal

_nd__nny_r


----------



## inga (2011 Január 3)

indiánnyár
k_r__st_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 4)

koraeste, koraesti

sz_ll_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 4)

szellemes

h_b_rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 4)

hóbortos

k_ty_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 4)

kótyagos

_ml_kk_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 4)

emlékkép

b_ty_rb_cs_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 4)

betyárbecsület

k_pz_m_v_sz


----------



## loede (2011 Január 4)

képzőművész

_sk_l_t_rs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 4)

iskolatárs

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 4)

vitorlavászon

cs_g_r_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 4)

csőgörény (?)

sz_zsz_rsz_p (virág)


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 4)

százszorszép

v_k_c__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 4)

vakáció

p_rtsz_k_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 4)

partszakasz

t_n_m_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 4)

tünemény

_l_msz_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 4)

álomszuszék

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## Halice (2011 Január 4)

totemoszlop
s_k_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 5)

sikátor

d__t_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 5)

diótörő

sz_rk_l_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 5)

szarkaláb

k_t_p_lt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 5)

katapult

k__tk_r_s_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 5)

kiútkeresés

m_ng_l_c_


----------



## loede (2011 Január 5)

mangalica

_r_nyt_mb


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 5)

aranytömb

v_tt_k_r_ng


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 5)

vattakorong

c__nk_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 5)

ciánkáli

__t_m_t_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 5)

automatikus

sz_vsz_r_ng_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 5)

szívszorongató

_ll_tl_ns_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 5)

illetlenség

_gyb_t_t


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

ágybetét
m gl p t s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 6)

meglepetés

h_k_zp_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 6)

hőközpont

gy_ngyty_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 6)

gyüngytyúk

h_ll_mt_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 6)

hullámtörő

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 6)

tartalomjegyzék

s_t_p_p_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 6)

sütőpapír

p_p_rcs_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 6)

papírcsákó

k_zd_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 6)

küzdőtér

ny_k_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 6)

nyakék

tr_f_m_st_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 6)

tréfamester

m_g_nh_ngz_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 6)

magánhangzó
_tv_gyg_rj_szt_


----------



## kékzsebsün (2011 Január 6)

étvágygerjesztő

ny_r_m_nyj_t_k


----------



## ephtymea (2011 Január 6)

nyereményjáték

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## faopál (2011 Január 6)

varázspálca
k-ng-r-


----------



## heditke59 (2011 Január 7)

kenguru
r-h-t-r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 7)

ruhatár

f_lct_ll


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 7)

filctoll

s_v_ny_s_g


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 7)

savanyúság

_ls_s_g_ly


----------



## loede (2011 Január 7)

elsősegély

l__ny_ny_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 7)

leányanya

f_ _ _sk_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 7)

fiúiskola

v_sk_rl_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 7)

vaskorlát

k_t_rz_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 7)

katarzis

m_r_l_f_rr_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 7)

merülőforraló

f_nd_rl_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 7)

fondorlatos

h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## Becski (2011 Január 7)

hurkatöltő
mndzsr


----------



## kerevi74 (2011 Január 7)

menedzser
v_k_t_k_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 7)

vokitoki
h_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 8)

halhatatlan

_r_kk_v_l_s_g


----------



## sklani (2011 Január 8)

*játék*

örökkévalóság

-k-r-t-r-


----------



## Becski (2011 Január 8)

akaraterő
kzlbd


----------



## Halice (2011 Január 8)

akaraterő
b_cs_l_t_ss_g


----------



## Becski (2011 Január 8)

becsületesség

t_k_r_k_sz_v_t_k_z_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 9)

takarékszövetkezet

sz-lv-r--m


----------



## vajo (2011 Január 9)

szilvórium
_l_ml_b_k


----------



## Becski (2011 Január 9)

ólomlábak
k_r_szt_sh_b_r_


----------



## Kate08 (2011 Január 9)

keresztesháború

_rsz_gh_t_r


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 9)

országhatár
_p_d_r_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 9)

epidurális _n_szt_z__l_g_s


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 9)

aneszteziológus

k_r_k_szt_l l_v_gj__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 9)

kerekasztal lovagjai

k_r_szt_s h_b_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 9)

keresztes háború
cl_rm_nt_ zs_n_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 9)

clermonti zsinat

p_p_v_l_szt_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 9)

_nv_szt_t_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 9)

invesztitúra

kl_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 9)

klóros
m_n_p_l_st_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 10)

monopolista

_pp_rt_n_st_


----------



## Kate08 (2011 Január 10)

opportunista

sz_l_kt_v


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 10)

szelektv

sz_lh_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 10)

szélhámos

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## guszi75 (2011 Január 10)

tudásszomj
kl_v_ _t_r_


----------



## loede (2011 Január 10)

klaviatura

l_mb_kpr_gr_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

lombikprogram b_b_k_mp


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 10)

babakomp

t_zh_ny_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

tűzhányó 

s_rm_nt_


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Január 10)

sorminta

_tl_th_t_


----------



## Kate08 (2011 Január 10)

átlátható

_n_v_rz_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

univerzum

k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 10)

kalandtúra
k_t_ngk_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

katángkóró

p_ps_jt


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 10)

papsajt
l_b_k_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

libikóka

l_p_l_v_l


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 10)

lapulevél

l_ng_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

lángőr ?

h_h_ny_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 10)

manka63 írta:


> lángőr ?
> lingár (semmirekellő, mihaszna)
> 
> h_h_ny_


 
hóhányó

k_r_c_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 10)

kóricál
b_lh_c_rk_sz

(azt a kifejezést nem ismertem köszönet érte)


----------



## pivi21 (2011 Január 10)

bolhacirkusz
_kv_r__m


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 11)

akvárium
p_sztr_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 11)

pesztrál

M_d_g_szk_r


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

Madagaszkár
v_z_p_lm_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 11)

vizipálma

_ _z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

oázis

t_d_ssz_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 11)

tudásszint

v_zsz_ntm_r_


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

vízszintmérő
_k_rsz_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 11)

ökörszem

Sz_m_r_m_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

Szemiramisz

h_ng_rf_j


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Január 11)

hengerfej

t_n_t_gy_tt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

tünetegyüttes

sz_gy_nf_lt


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 11)

szégyenfolt
m_k_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

makula

v_r_nt_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 11)

vérontás

k_r_k_z_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

kórokozó (kerekező, károkozó)

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 11)

matuzsálem
_l_ _g_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

előégető, aláugató??

cs_sz__lj


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 11)

csészealj

k_nfl_sl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

konflisló (ez szép volt!kiss)

b_ty_rb_cs_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 11)

betyárbecsület (köszikiss)

s_nk_n_dr_g


----------



## ikertaxi (2011 Január 11)

sonkanadrág

k_nc_f_c_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

kencefice

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## kgyurci (2011 Január 11)

koronatanú

l_lk_s_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 11)

lelkesedés

p_zsg_s_v_g


----------



## blanco15 (2011 Január 12)

pezsgősüveg
S_rg_ S_sl_l_ _m


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 12)

sárga sásliliom
f_ _ _ m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

fiaimé

sz_b_d_d_k_zp_nt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 12)

szabadidőközpont

l_g_nd_r_ _m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

legendárium

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 12)

kandeláber

k_l_r_t_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

koloratúra

sz_gf_b_rs


----------



## moklin (2011 Január 12)

szegfűbors 

gr_llk_lb_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

grillkolbász

_l_b_str_m


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

alabástrom
szmtgp


----------



## blanco15 (2011 Január 12)

számítógép
f_l_s k_v_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

feles kávék

t_jf_l_ssz_j_


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

tejfelesszájú

ny_mt_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

nyomtató

_r_tt_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 12)

irattartó

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 12)

bolhacirkusz

v_r_g_s_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 12)

virágeső

sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 12)

szobabicikli

t_r_mf_c_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Január 12)

teremfoci


g-nd-l-t-lv-s-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 12)

gondolatolvasó

_l_nj_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Január 12)

élenjáró


n-mz-tk-z-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 12)

nemzetközi 

szp_rt_k_ _d


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Január 12)

szpartakiád


f-lm-j-nl-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 12)

filmajánló

r_g_szm_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 12)

rögeszme

h_z_v_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Január 12)

házavató

h-zt-zn-z-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 12)

háztűznéző

k_m_sl_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 12)

kamásli (szuper!)

m_l_m_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 12)

milimári (tejesasszony/kofa) - aki tejterméket házakhoz vitte és ott árusította)

f_sz_kl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 12)

fuszekli

t_rm_szt_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 13)

termesztet, termesztőt

j_v_s_ssz_ny


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2011 Január 13)

javasasszony
m.n.r.t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 13)

minaret

sz_l_b_rd_


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 13)

szeleburdi
-tj-r-h-z


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 13)

átjáróház
t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## Tibtib (2011 Január 13)

töltöttkáposzta

b_c_kl_p_mp_


----------



## vivienne00 (2011 Január 13)

biciklipumpa
k_l_nd_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 13)

kalandozás

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 13)

temperamentum

f_ldcs_sz_ml_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 13)

földcsuszamlás

_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 13)

Efi55 írta:


> földcsuszamlás
> 
> _l_ng_dh_t_tl_n



elengedhetetlen (gratula a milimári megfejtéséhez!)

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 13)

székfoglaló
(Szép estét, köszi!)

t_k_nyp_c


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 13)

takonypóc
(Jó estét, jó játékot!)

k_cs_l_b_nf_rg_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 13)

tisztességtelen

_nb_cs_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 13)

tehetségtelen

sz_r_k_z_tt


----------



## pivi21 (2011 Január 13)

szórakozott

m_nt__v


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 13)

mentőöv

k_m_nym_g


----------



## loede (2011 Január 14)

keménymag

_xf_rj


----------



## blanco15 (2011 Január 14)

exférj
m_ _ny_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

műanyag

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

százszorszép
_l_ _st


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

előest

_t_m_nk_


----------



## dorotea (2011 Január 14)

utómunka

k_rr_g_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

korrigálás

sz_b_rcs_p_rt . (a Laokoon is ez)


----------



## dorotea (2011 Január 14)

szoborcsoport

k_f_r_g_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

kifaragó, kőfaragó

f_l_szt_ _s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

filiszteus
b_bl_ _ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

bibliai

m_z_sk_s_r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 14)

mózeskosár

_lm__rv_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

elmeorvos

f_r_z__s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 14)

farizeus

k__d_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

kiadatás

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 14)

szakszervezet

v_s_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

vaseke

h_z__ll_t


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

háziállat
_lk_mp_cs_r_d_k


----------



## Edina1979 (2011 Január 14)

repülőgép
csvrhz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

csavarhúzó

n_gyz_tr_cs


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

négyzetrács
k-p-s (horgászatban)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

Efi55
elkámpicsorodik
----
TH6777 
kapás

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

nyakkendő

m-l-g-t-


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Január 14)

melgítő

v_dh_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 14)

vadhús

f_s_r_z_tt


----------



## loede (2011 Január 14)

fasírozott

_ls_dl_g_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

elsődleges
_rm_ll_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

érmelléki

sz_kr_sz_b_tt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 14)

szűkreszabott

j_k_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

jóképű (Köszönöm!)

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 14)

csigalépcső p)
v_rb_rt_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

várbörtön

_r_ny_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 14)

aranyér (jaj ne!!!)

k_m_tl_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

kamatláb

_r_sz_lj


----------



## evik81 (2011 Január 14)

kamatláb
l_b_m_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

libamáj

_r_sz_lj


----------



## mendi (2011 Január 14)

araszolj
k-ty-b-j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 14)

kutyabaj

t_k_z_l


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

tékozol
_lpr_d_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 15)

elprédál

kr_mp_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 15)

krampusz

b_r_sp_nc_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

borospince

_k_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 15)

akona

b_rf_sz_lts_g


----------



## szlabej (2011 Január 15)

bérfeszültség
m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## loede (2011 Január 15)

merevlemez

_r_nt_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 15)

érintetlen

k_rr_pc_ _


----------



## wgffwgf (2011 Január 15)

korrupció

m_kr__k_n_m__


----------



## Mirmi (2011 Január 15)

mikroökonómia

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)

kéményseprő

p-h-r-l-t-t


----------



## Mirmi (2011 Január 16)

poháralátét

sz_l_t_s_a_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 16)

születésnap

b_v_szm_t_tv_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

bűvészmutatvány

_h_z_m_v_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 16)

éhezőművész

t_l_ksp_k_l_ns


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 16)

telekspekuláns 

_l_psz_b_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

alapszabály

_h_ns_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

éhinség

_l_m_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

elemelem

s_bt_p_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

sebtapasz

t_rm_k_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

terméketlen

h_s_gny_l_tk_z_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

hűségnyilatkozat

H_gy_sh_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

Hegyeshalom

l_p_s_l_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

lépéselőny

ny_l_cs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

nyelőcső

b_d_g_mb_r


----------



## Gabeff (2011 Január 17)

bádogember

_l_ktr_n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

elektronikus

h_s_g_rz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

hősugárzó

k_l_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

kalapáló (kilapuló, kelepelő)

r_zs_k_p_c


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

rózsakupec

sz_sz_ty_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

szószátyár

_rt_kr_nd


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

értékrend
b_t_g_l_p


----------



## loede (2011 Január 17)

betegalap

_g_zg_t_h_ly_tt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 17)

igazgatóhelyettes

p_nzm_s_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

pénzmosás
d_v_lv_c_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

devalváció

k_l_m_t_r_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

kilóméteróra

_r_lm_sz_s_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

érelmeszesedés

k_l_szt_r_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

koleszterin

l_p_d_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

lepedék

sz_m_nsz_d_tt


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

szemenszedett

f_gg_l_ms_rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 17)

függelemsértés

p_lc_t_r_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

pálcatörés

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## vivienne00 (2011 Január 17)

palatábla

t_k_rv_ny_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

tekervényes

_l_ _t_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 17)

előétel (Jó estét, aktív játékot!)kiss

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## mpiccolo (2011 Január 17)

pohárköszöntő
h_dm_z_v_s_rh_ly


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

Hódmezővásárhely

_l_m_n_t_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 17)

előmenetel

l_f_k_z_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

lefokozás
d_gr_d_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 17)

degradál

h_jt_sh_z


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

hajtásház 
_l_m_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 17)

elemi?

f_r_gny_lv_ny


----------



## Marde (2011 Január 17)

féregnyúlvány

_lk_lm_z_tt


----------



## Halice (2011 Január 17)

alkalmazott
_s_tt_n_lm_ny


----------



## debsa (2011 Január 18)

esettanulmány
r_b_k_k_c_k


----------



## loede (2011 Január 20)

debsa írta:


> esettanulmány
> r_b_k_k_c_k


 
O.K.

Kérjük a megoldást.


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 20)

talán valamilyen kukacok.....
addig is hajrá tovább:

sz_m_r_jk_rd


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

szamurájkard
_g_r_g_r


----------



## debsa (2011 Január 20)

Efi55 írta:


> Folytatás innen:


Agaragar
p_r_k_g_r
ezt már nem fogom elfeljteni  remélem


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

debsa írta:


> Agaragar
> p_r_k_g_r
> ezt már nem fogom elfeljteni  remélem


 
pirókegér

_l_ _rs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 20)

előörs

*h_ngz_t_s*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 20)

hangzatos

t_n_cst_l_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 20)

tanácstalan

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

Szép estét Manka!

szélkakas

_r_p_p_g_j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 20)

Szia Efi!
arapapagáj

k_gy_b_v_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

kígyóbűvölő

cs_d_f_k_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 20)

csodafakír


b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

bolhacirkusz

_kr_b_t_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 20)

akrobatikus

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

porondmester

_d_m_rn_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 20)

idomárnő
t_szt_l_tj_gy


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

tiszteletjegy

m_n_zs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 20)

manézs

k_t_n_z_n_k_r


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

katonazenekar
t_mb_rm_j_r


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 21)

tamburmajor

h-z-f-l-d-t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 21)

házifeladat

t_mp_r_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 21)

tempera
v-z-s-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 21)

vízesés

k_m_r_k_lcs_nz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 21)

kamerakölcsönző

_rs_gv_lt_s


----------



## loede (2011 Január 21)

őrségváltás

_gym_ll__


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 21)

egymillió
_z_r_rc_


----------



## timmi81 (2011 Január 21)

ezerarcú
k_v_sb_gr_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 21)

kávésbögre

_tt_l_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 21)

úttalan
b_gr_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 21)

bugris, bögrés

sz_l_ld_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 21)

széloldal

cs_t_m_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 21)

csatamén

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 21)

kandeláber

t_p_rz_k_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 21)

toporzékol

_d_m_t_tt


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 21)

idomított

r_szk_t_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 22)

reszketeg

_nk_p_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 22)

önképe ?
m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## loede (2011 Január 22)

madárijesztő

_zl_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 22)

ízlés

v_sz_nyl_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 22)

Efi55 írta:


> önképe ?
> m_d_r_j_szt_


(ónkupa volt, de így sem rossz)

viszonylagos

t_l_ksp_k_l_ns


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 22)

telekspekuláns

_r_szl_nr_sz


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 22)

oroszlánrész

sz-v-gy-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 23)

szívügye

m_ _ml_kv_d_l_m


----------



## loede (2011 Január 23)

műemlékvédelem

_r_lk_d_


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 23)

műemlékvédelem


f_l_v_l

Amíg él mindig áll, holta után szaladgál.


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 23)

Bocsánat, amikor elkezdtem írni a vélaszomat,akkor loede megoldását még nem láttam. 
Nem írt meghatározást, így más is lehet, nekem a 

erőlködő

jutott eszembe. Nos, akkor ezek után adom fel az enyémet:

f_l_v_l

Amíg él mindig áll, holta után szaladgál.


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 23)

falevél

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 23)

uralkodó
felível
térfélcsere
(összetorlódtunk...)

b_kt_rh_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 23)

bakterház

t_z_n_gy_s


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 23)

bakterház

Meddig nyúlik a fa árnyéka?

n_pny_gt__g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 23)

napnyugtáig

t_z_n_gy_s


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Január 23)

tizenegyes

_l_._d_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 24)

ülőideg

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

szerpentin
k_l_v_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 24)

kelevéz, Kelevíz

_rt_mb_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

3agergely írta:


> kelevéz, Kelevíz
> 
> _rt_mb_


 
Véletlenül nem cserélted fel a mássalhangzókat a szó elején?


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 24)

De igen, lnézést kérek. 
Tehát a feladvány: . _tr_mb_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

otromba

_r_mb_ (jelentése: tarka, cirrmos)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 24)

iromba

v_rsz_rz_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 24)

vérszerződés
_pp_rt_n_zm_s


----------



## pirinyo66 (2011 Január 24)

*szókirakó*

opportunizmus
k_t_k_mb_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 24)

katakomba

p_r_ny_


----------



## Tams852 (2011 Január 24)

parányi
s_g_t_k_sz_bb_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 24)

segítőkészebbek

_csk_s_g_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 24)

ocskaságok
_szt_t_k_s


----------



## pirinyo66 (2011 Január 24)

esztétikus

sz_p_rh_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

szuperhős

_l_ _d_ _st


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 24)

előadóest

k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## pirinyo66 (2011 Január 24)

kórboncnok
h_ll_m_s_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 24)

hullamosó

p_rk_l_b


----------



## loede (2011 Január 24)

porkoláb

_k_rt_stv_r


----------



## cunctator (2011 Január 24)

ikertestvér

k_r_s_k_pt_l_ns_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 24)

keresőképtelenség
_l_d_s_d_k


----------



## cunctator (2011 Január 24)

eladósodik

k_v_gy_s_g


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

kivagyiság
_ll__l_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 24)

illóolaj

b_l_mb_k_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

bölömbika
_gl_c_


----------



## kicsiusa (2011 Január 24)

iglice 
b_t_k_l_s


----------



## liangshen (2011 Január 25)

batikolás
p_r_mf_lt_t_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 25)

peremfeltétel

P_r_sztb_cs_l_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 25)

Parasztbecsület

sz_nh_zl_t_g_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 25)

színházlátogató

sz_g_rl_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 25)

szigorlat

sz_kl_t_k_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 26)

sziklatakaró (?)

v-szk-j-r-t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 26)

hegyipatak írta:


> sziklatakaró (?)
> 
> v-szk-j-r-t



vészkijárat

sz_b_sz_rv_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 26)

hegyipatak írta:


> sziklatakaró (?)
> 
> v-szk-j-r-t


szűklátókörű lett volna

3agergely:szobaszervíz

t_l_csk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 26)

talicska

sz_b_dk_m_v_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 26)

szabadkőműves

f_lv_l_g_s_d_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 26)

felvilágosodás
_l__mb_er


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 26)

előember (?)


k_ck_zt_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 26)

kockáztat

r_l_t_v_t_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 26)

relativitás
sz_kr_k_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 26)

szikraköz

l_b_lzs_m


----------



## Mami3 (2011 Január 26)

lóbalzsam

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 26)

karikatúra
_lcl_p


----------



## Yanette (2011 Január 27)

élclap (tényleg van ilyen)
k_z_kr_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 27)

kézikém (?) kozák rím (?)

t_rm_sz_t_s_n


----------



## Marde (2011 Január 27)

természetesen

_gysz_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 27)

egyszerű

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## esonap81 (2011 Január 27)

szemfüles
l_tv_ny_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 27)

látványos

_híres betyár:_ R_zs_ . S_nd_r


----------



## esonap81 (2011 Január 27)

Rózsa Sándor
sz_mt_l_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 27)

szemtelen

m_ssz_zssz_l_n


----------



## esonap81 (2011 Január 27)

masszázsszalon
k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## loede (2011 Január 27)

keresztszemes

v_kb_lgy_ll_d_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

vakbélgyulladás
_l_ _nk


----------



## heagnes (2011 Január 27)

vakbélgyulladás

v_z_p_kcs_d_p_k


----------



## heagnes (2011 Január 27)

eleink

v_z_p_kcs_d_p_k


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

vizipók-csodapók
_r_b_szk


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

arabeszk
p_p_ll_


----------



## Ildigirl1986 (2011 Január 27)

pupilla
_ll_mv_zsg_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

államvizsga
_sz_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

aszaló, őszelő?
k_r_v_n_t


----------



## Api04 (2011 Január 27)

karavánút
p_r_tty_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

parittya

m_ck_s_jt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

mackósajt

f-rt-ly-r-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

fertályóra

v_nk_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

vánkos

g-m-sk-t


----------



## Api04 (2011 Január 27)

gémeskút
m_csk_j_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

macskajaj

v_h_rk_b_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

viharkabát

_l_jm_cs_s


----------



## Api04 (2011 Január 27)

olajmécses
_l_mf_jt_


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

álomfejtő
ny_m_sk_l_nbs_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

nyomáskülönbség

f_g_d_ _r_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

fogadóóra

pr_z_nt_c_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

prezentáció
r_f_r_nc_ _


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

referencia
b_h_m_d


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

manka63 írta:


> prezentáció
> r_f_r_nc_ _


 
referencia

f_zs_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

behemód
a másik passz 

d_szn_t_r


----------



## 720 (2011 Január 27)

disznótór

v_kl_rm_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

manka63 írta:


> behemót


a másik passz 
fuzsitos (hóbortos)


vaklárma 
b_r_ckm_g


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

barackmag
b_rk_p_pr_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 27)

barackmag

sz_vb_ll_nty_

(Köszönöm az új szót, megint tanultam.)


----------



## 720 (2011 Január 27)

fergeteges
h_rm_n_l_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

oliver1975 írta:


> barackmag
> b_rk_p_pr_k_s


birkapaprikás



manka63 írta:


> barackmag
> 
> sz_vb_ll_nty_
> 
> (Köszönöm az új szót, megint tanultam.)


szívesen
szívbillentyű

m_n_d_kh_z


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

menedékház
k_m_nc_p_dk_


----------



## Api04 (2011 Január 27)

kemencepadka
c_g_r_tt_s_dr_


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

cigarettasodró
_gy_d_r_l_m


----------



## 720 (2011 Január 27)

egyeduralom
_l__d_m_v_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

előadóművész

sz_m_szt_r


----------



## oliver1975 (2011 Január 27)

szemeszter
p_rk_l_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

porkoláb

d_k_t_


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 27)

dakota
p_n_szv_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

penészvirág

r_mh_lm_z


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 27)

romhalmaz
_ll_p_tf_lm_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

állapotfelmérés

kr_jc_r


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 27)

krajcár
m_t_k_mm_n_k_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

metakommunikáció

br_g_d_r_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

brigadéros
br_g_nt_


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 27)

briganti
k_p_t_l_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

kapituláció

r_h_mr_nd_r


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 27)

rohamrendőr
k_rr__r_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 27)

karrierizmus

t_t_v_l_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 27)

tetoválás

d--gn-szt-k-


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 27)

diagnosztika
s_ly_mh_rny_g_b_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

selyemhernyógubó

v-gk--l-g-t-s


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 28)

végkielégítés
h_tt_nt_tt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

hottentotta

cs-tl-k-z-s


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Január 28)

csatlakozás
gr_llcs_rk_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

grillcsirke

r-f-r-nc--


----------



## esonap81 (2011 Január 28)

referencia
m_nk_n_lk_l_s_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 28)

munkanélküliség

v_r_._t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 28)

varieté

sz_t_cs_zl_t


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

szatócsüzlet

kr_jzl_r_j


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 28)

krajzleráj

sz_msz_r_j


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

szamuráj
sz_m_j_d


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 28)

Efi55 írta:


> szamuráj
> sz_m_j_d


___
sz_msz_r_j // a megfejtés _számszeríj_ 
___
szamojéd

d__d_l_v


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

diadalív

-l-t-s-t-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 28)

elutasítás

cs_bm_s_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 28)

csábmosoly

kr_t_p_r


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Január 28)

krétapor
v_rn_r_ncs


----------



## loede (2011 Január 28)

vérnarancs

m_h_m_r_bb


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

mihamarabb
_lp_ck_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 28)

elpackáz

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

kasztanyetta
s_rt_p_rt_l


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 28)

sertepertél
m-gm-s-th-t-tl-n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

megmásíthatatlan

k_r_l_ng_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Január 30)

kerülöngők
_szl_pcs_rn_k


----------



## Udi13 (2011 Január 30)

Mi az a kerülöngők?


----------



## Udi13 (2011 Január 30)

oszlopcsarnok
cs_ll_g_n_zs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Január 31)

csillagánizs

j_g_rv_sl_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Január 31)

jogorvoslat

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## loede (2011 Január 31)

székfoglaló

_km_ny


----------



## Lexaromeda (2011 Január 31)

okmány
r_m_t_


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

remete
c_r_z_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 31)

ceruza 
_s_rny_


----------



## asztrológus (2011 Január 31)

esernyő
k_l_p_cs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 1)

kalapács

t_d_m_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 1)

tudomány

_lk_m_._


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 1)

alkímia

b_r_h_z_s


----------



## Szerénke43 (2011 Február 1)

beruházás

v_g_ll_m_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 1)

végállomás

t_r_nt_ll_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 1)

tarantella

v_c_cs_sz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 1)

vécécsésze

s_k_ld_l_s_g


----------



## Szerénke43 (2011 Február 1)

sokoldalúság

h_j_sk_p_t_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 1)

hajóskapitány

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## loede (2011 Február 2)

korallzátony

_ml_d_z_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 2)

omladozó

v_rg_nc


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 2)

virgonc

_rrv_t_rl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 2)

orrvitorla

b_j_szk_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 2)

bajuszkötő

_(Agatha Christie)_ H_rc_l_ . P_._r_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 2)

Hercule Poirot

t_l_f_j_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 2)

telifejes (?)

p_r_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 2)

tolófájás

paripa

k_m_ny_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 2)

keményítő

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 2)

paradigma

t_v_h_jcs_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 2)

tevehajcsár

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 2)

tavirózsa

cs-m-m-nt-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 2)

hegyipatak írta:


> tavirózsa
> 
> cs-m-m-nt-s


csomómentes

p_nzny_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 2)

pénznyelő

p_p_r_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 2)

papirusz

r_y_l_st_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 2)

royalista

k_t_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 3)

kötet, kitát

m_zl_st_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 3)

mázlista

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 3)

szókimondó

_rk_lyj_l_n_t


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2011 Február 3)

erkélyjelenet
f_ll_bb_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 3)

fellebbezés

_nd_szkr_t


----------



## tundemike (2011 Február 3)

indiszkrét

j_gh_z_g


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 3)

joghézag

b_l_ttc_p_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 4)

balettcipő

_lk_v_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

elkövető

r_p_c_k_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 4)

répacukor

b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

boroshordó

t_bl_k_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 4)

táblakép

s_sb_rsz_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

sósborszesz

k_ty_t_j


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 4)

kutyatej

r_sszcs_nt


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 4)

rosszcsont

t_bl_b_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 4)

táblabíró

m_ss_lh_ngz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

mássalhangzók

h_r_v_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 4)

herevédő

b_c_kl_


----------



## ease (2011 Február 4)

bicikli

m_t_rk_r_kp_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 4)

motorkerékpár

sz_rk_l_b


----------



## evica60 (2011 Február 4)

szarkaláb
b_t_n_k_r_t_s


----------



## ligeti (2011 Február 4)

3agergely írta:


> táblakép
> 
> s_sb_rsz_sz



sósborszesz

b-r-s-h-r-d-


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 4)

boroshordó

_tv_f_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

a boroshordó valahogy nem jött ki

ütvefúró

k_l_p_csv_t_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 4)

kalapácsvető

gr_n_t_lm_


----------



## dragonlady2011 (2011 Február 4)

gránátalma
v_szv_ll_g_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

vészvillogó

m_nt_ _ _t_


----------



## dragonlady2011 (2011 Február 4)

mentőautó
m_rt_k_gys_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

mértékegység

b_v_sk_ck_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

bűvöskocka

cs_kk_r_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

csókkirály

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

szemfüles

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

bárányfelhő

sz_kzs_rg_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

szakzsargon

h_ _r_gl_f_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

hieroglifa

sz_p_rk_z_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

sziporkázó

v_szt_gz_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

vesztegzár

v_r_gp_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

virágpor

k_p_kt_n_cs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

kupaktanács

j_gy_z_r (Köszönöm a játékot! Jó éjt!)


----------



## dragonlady2011 (2011 Február 4)

jegyüzér
sz_l_ssz_b_ds_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 4)

jegyüzér
szólásszabadság
l_k_p_c (Jó éjt!Köszi!)


----------



## loede (2011 Február 5)

lókupec

r_z_rv_t_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 5)

rezervátum

_kk_rs_rg_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 5)

okkersárga

r_kt_r_p_l_t


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Február 5)

raktárépület

n_v_rh_v_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 5)

nővérhívó

_l__ll_t_s


----------



## Tomszabi (2011 Február 5)

előállítás

t_v_szv_r_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 6)

tavaszvárás

_rk_ly_jt_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 6)

erkélyajtó

v_ll_n_f_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 6)

villanófény

p_rd_cg_l_c_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 6)

párducgalóca

h_s_nsz_r_


----------



## Ildikó16 (2011 Február 6)

hosonszőrű

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 7)

távirányító

t_j_k_z_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 7)

tájékozódás

b_bg_ly_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 7)

babgulyás

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 7)

kenyértörés

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

szurikáta

sz_b_dk_m_v_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 8)

szabadkőműves

k_k_r_c_cs_h_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 8)

kukoricacsuhé

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 8)

szakbarbár

n_pt_m_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

néptömeg

sz_rk_l_b


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 8)

szarkaláb

pl_tyk_f_sz_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

pletykafészek

m_st_rsz_k_cs


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 8)

mesterszakács

k_r_nd_l_h_j_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

kirándulóhajó

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 8)

szakszervezet

_st_h_ts_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

őstehetség

sz_mr_bb_n_s


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 8)

számrobbanás

s_k_rt_l_n


----------



## dragonlady2011 (2011 Február 8)

sikertelen
r_d_gr_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

rúdugrás

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 8)

szalamandra

s_r_kt_l_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 8)

saroktelek

_l_m_sz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 8)

alamuszi

p_p_rk_c


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 8)

piperkőc 

j_mp_c


----------



## farkasarozalia (2011 Február 8)

jampec

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 8)

kalamáris

h_t_m_gn_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 8)

hűtőmágnes

t_jf_rr_l_


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

tejforraló

k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## loede (2011 Február 9)

kelkáposztafőzelék

_lh_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 9)

elhány, elhuny

sz_l_ssz_b_ds_g


----------



## djency (2011 Február 9)

szülésszabadság
gy_r_k_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 9)

gyerekülés

l_v_gl_n_dr_g


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 9)

lovaglónadrág
v_ll_mh_b_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 9)

villámháború

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 9)

töltöttkáposzta

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 9)

napkelkelte

f_p_p_


----------



## eniko.szabo (2011 Február 9)

repülőgép
g_ _ d_r m_


----------



## eniko.szabo (2011 Február 9)

bocsánat elírtam, az első oldat néztem!

fapipa
g_ _ d_r m_


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 9)

geoderma

cs_sz_rm_rzs_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 9)

császármorzsa

n_m_sl_lk_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 9)

nemeslelkű

_sz_rv


----------



## eniko.szabo (2011 Február 9)

észérv
b _ t_ r s_ g


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 9)

bátorság

p_rc_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 9)

porcelán

b_f_tt_sg_m_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 9)

befőttesgumi

c_l_f_np_p_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 10)

celofánpapír

p_p_rf_rm_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 10)

papírforma

sz_m_ly_z_n_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 10)

személyazonosság

sz_lm__zv_gy


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 10)

szalmaözvegy

_jt_ _rny_s


----------



## Lujzi313 (2011 Február 10)

kerékpár
_l_f_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 10)

elefánt

t_l_f_nb_ty_r


----------



## Lujzi313 (2011 Február 10)

telefonbetyár
h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 10)

határidőnapló

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## Lujzi313 (2011 Február 10)

szalamandra
t_sk_r_d_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 10)

táskarádió

t_l_v_z_ _


----------



## Fionnghaula (2011 Február 10)

televízió


----------



## Fionnghaula (2011 Február 10)

_ll_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

állam (illem)

pr_v_k_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

provokál

_g_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

agitál

sz_rv_sz!


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

szervusz!kiss

_dv_z_ll_k!


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

üdvözöllek!

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

játékszenvedély

kv_zm_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

kvízmester 

_tl_th__ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

ötlethiány ( nem hiszem!)

g_r_b_nc__s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

garabonciás (édes vagykiss)

k_lcs_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

külcsíny

d_csf_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

dicsfény

p_rk_pcs_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

párkapcsolat

k_zf_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

kézfogó

m_z_sh_t_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

mézeshetek

h_tk_zn_p_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

hétköznapok

t_p_s_m_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 10)

taposómalom

h_st_nc_sn_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 10)

hastáncosnő

kl_v__t_r_


----------



## viki0507 (2011 Február 10)

klaviatúra
sz_p_rbr_tt_s_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 11)

szuperbruttósítás

sz_k_rd_r_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 11)

szekérderék

h-lh-t-tl-n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 11)

halhatatlan

l_gb_b_r_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 11)

légbuborék

_ny_m_h


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 11)

anyaméh

m_z_sm_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 11)

mézesmázos

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## gabagab (2011 Február 11)

szamárköhögés

r_g_szt_sz_l_g


----------



## Landrea74 (2011 Február 11)

ragasztószalag

r_l_t_v_t_s


----------



## Tomszabi (2011 Február 11)

relativitás
m_d_t_c__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 11)

meditáció

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## jk.sis (2011 Február 11)

szivárvány
_szt_rl_nc


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 11)

eszterlánc

m_ss_lh_ngz_k


----------



## jk.sis (2011 Február 11)

mássalhangzók

h_zz__ll_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 11)

hozzáállás

p_rc_l_n


----------



## jk.sis (2011 Február 11)

porcelán

_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## loede (2011 Február 11)

elefántcsont

gy_k_rt_m_s


----------



## Carvalho (2011 Február 11)

gyökértömés
p_r_sz_lv_nc__


----------



## madina (2011 Február 12)

paraszolvencia
m_gv_szt_g_th_t_tl_n


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 12)

megvesztegethetetlen
lvslmp


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 12)

olvasólámpa

m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## Bluelake (2011 Február 12)

merevlemez
_ll_mk_ncst_r


----------



## loede (2011 Február 12)

államkincstár

_sl_ny


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 12)

loede írta:


> államkincstár
> 
> _sl_ny


 
őslény

b-l-ny


----------



## Carvalho (2011 Február 12)

bölény

__r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

aerodinamika

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 12)

kelkáposzta

sz_mp_ll_


----------



## Cserika55 (2011 Február 12)

Nicole2003 írta:


> leves
> 
> h_h_t_


hahota
v_ll_nyk_rt_


----------



## Cserika55 (2011 Február 12)

szempilla
l_v_s_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 12)

Cserika55, _kattints az "Utolsó" oldalra, hogy folytathasd a láncot...
-----_

lóvasút

t_ng_rsz_m


----------



## Cserika55 (2011 Február 12)

tengerszem
k_pk_r_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 12)

képkeret

k_p_._lj


----------



## loede (2011 Február 13)

kapualj

f_n_t_k_s


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 13)

fanatikus
_ngy_lh_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 13)

angyalhaj

k_ty_k_m_d__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 13)

kutyakomédia

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 13)

kutyaszorító

sz_m_r_md_mb


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 13)

szeméremdomb

z_rg_t_ll


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 13)

zergetoll

m_gly_r_k_s


----------



## szmacus (2011 Február 13)

máglyarakás

h_v_r_g


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 13)

hóvirág
ny_mt_t_


----------



## vajo (2011 Február 13)

nyomtató
_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 13)

ólomkatona

f_sz_rk_szt_


----------



## Marde (2011 Február 13)

főszerkesztő

_gy_l_v_s


----------



## Nagy.katabt (2011 Február 13)

ágyúlövés
h.r.gt.rt.


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

horogtartó

b_nd_v_z_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

bandavezér

t_nt_p_c_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 14)

tintapaca

pr-m-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

promóció

t_rvr_jz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

tervrajz

z_m_nk_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 14)

zimankó

m_nt_._._t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

mentőautó

sz_vl_p_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

szívlapát

zs_bp_sz_k


----------



## Marde (2011 Február 14)

zsebpiszok

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 14)

kürtőskalács

cs_l_dt_r_p_._


----------



## Marde (2011 Február 14)

családterápia

t_z_lt_s_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

tűzöltóság

sz_lh_rf_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

szélhárfa

kr_n_l_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

krinolin

h_rm_s_lt_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

hármasoltár

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 14)

mákosguba

f-l-lt-t-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

feleltelés

t_bl_k_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

táblakép

p_r_d_sl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

parádésló

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

barázdabillegető

b_tk_rm_ny


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 14)

botkormány

v_ll_ny_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

villanyóra

sz_m_f_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

szemafor

sz_l_nn_s_t_s


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 14)

szalonnasütés

f-jsz-m-l-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

fejszámolás

_r_ny_v


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 14)

erényöv
j_gyz_k_nyvv_z_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

jegszőkönyvvezető _(ez nem semmi!)
_
b_sz_dz_v_r


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 14)

beszédzavar

b_szv_z_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

buszvezető

sz_m_v_gt_k


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 14)

szemüvegtok

m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 14)

mezőgazdaság

sz-r-lm-sp-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

szerelmespár

_m_m_l_m


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 14)

imamalom

f-gyv-rsz-n-t


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 14)

fegyverszünet

-rd-k-ss-g-k


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 14)

érdekességek

-rv-l-nyh-j


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 14)

árvalányhaj

sz_b_rcs_p_rt


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 14)

szoborcsoport

t-sth-m-rs-kl-t


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 14)

testhőhérséklet

_nm_rs_kl_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 14)

önmérséklet

t_g_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## loede (2011 Február 14)

tagadhatatlan

t__d_l_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

teadélután

t_v_sz_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 14)

teveszőr

gy_pj_sz_ny_g


----------



## petroj (2011 Február 15)

gyapjuszőnyeg 
j_g_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 15)

jegenye

l_g_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

lagúna, Lugano

v_ll_m_ssz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 15)

villamosszék (Morning!)

_zz_cs_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

izzócsere

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 15)

kutyaszorító

-dr-n-l-n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

adrenalin

sz_vm_ssz_zs


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 15)

szívmasszázs

-n-m-l--


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

anomália

sz_m_r_md_mb


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 15)

szeméremdomb

k_rf_r_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

körfűrész

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## esther1000 (2011 Február 15)

szappanbuborék
v_z_sp_l_ck


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 15)

vizespalack

p_r_lt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

poroltó

sz_mr_bb_n_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 15)

szemrebbenés

t_km_nyk_lcs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

tokmánykulcs

t_r_psz_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 15)

terepszínű

d_n_m_tr_d


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 15)

dinamitrúd

_l__n_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

előénekes

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 15)

szélmalomharc

f_r_g_rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

féregírtás

p_r_ncsm_gt_g_d_s


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 15)

parancsmegtagadás

_r_tm_gs_mm_s_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

iratmegsemmisítő

l_._nyk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 15)

leányka

k_t_rt_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

kitartás

sz_r_pcs_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 15)

szerepcsere

b_t_rs_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

bátorság

s_b_lv_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 15)

sóbálvány

t_l_t_l_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

telitalálat

v_rb_rt_n


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Február 15)

várbörtön


p-rtr-sz-ll-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

partraszállás

_dvh_ds_r_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 15)

üdvhadsereg

t_rzsf_n_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

törzsfőnök

h_t_k_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

hótakaró

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

szemfényvesztés

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

kárókatona

z_h_n_b_mb_z_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

zuhanóbombázó

t_z_lt_sz_rt_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

tűzoltószertár

p_r_sp_zsg_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

pirospozsgás

sz_kt_k_nt_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

szaktekintély

t_p_rz_k_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

toporzékol

sz_tfr_ccs_n


----------



## tdoroti (2011 Február 16)

szétfröccsen

k_cs_l_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

kicselez

sz_k_rt_l_m


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 16)

szakértelem

s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 16)

salétromsav

k__cs_kl_db_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

HeinzHarald írta:


> salétromsav
> 
> k__cs_kl_db_


 
kaucsuklabda?

m_b_lkl_m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

Szabad a gazka, középút mester.


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

3agergely írta:


> Szabad a gazka, középút mester.


 
mobilklíma

t_l__jt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

_Hát, ez nem volt gyenge..._

tolóajtó

h_ssz_r_lm_s


----------



## Marde (2011 Február 16)

hősszerelmes

k_p_rm_rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

kapormártás

p_n_szn_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

panasznap

k_l_l_k


----------



## Marde (2011 Február 16)

külalak

k__tk_z_s


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 16)

kiátkozás

sz_r_l_mf_lt_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 16)

szerelemféltés

b_r_k_b_gy_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 16)

borókabogyó

sz_m_c_l_kv_r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 16)

szamócalekvár

p_p_rr_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

papírrepülő

v_dk_mp_ng


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 16)

vadkemping

t_h_nl_g_l_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 16)

tehénlegelő ?

_rt_s_t


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 16)

értesít?
d_ z_ x_ r_ b_ n_ kl_ _ ns_ v


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 16)

dezoxiribonukleinsav

t_r_lm_tl_n


----------



## loede (2011 Február 16)

türelmetlen

_p_z_d


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 16)

epizód

cs_rk_szt_b_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

cserkésztábor

s_rt_ng_r


----------



## loede (2011 Február 17)

sártenger

_ltr_h_ng


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 17)

ultrahang

t_d_._mb_l_._


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 17)

tüdőembólia

s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 17)

salétromsav


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 17)

_l_ktr_t_chn_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 17)

eéektrotechnika

n_r_ncsb_r


----------



## Mimi1024 (2011 Február 17)

narancsbőr

k_r_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 17)

kirakó, kereke, karika
_(az ilyeneket remekül felhasználhatod az "*1 feladat, több megoldás*" játékban)
_
v_z_nysz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 17)

vezényszó

d_z_rt_r


----------



## Mimi1024 (2011 Február 17)

dezertőr

m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 17)

mdáretető

v_d_szl_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 17)

vadászles

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 17)

kalamajka

r_m_z_r_


----------



## Mimi1024 (2011 Február 17)

ramazuri

_kv_r__m


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 17)

akvárium

_r_ny_s_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 17)

aranyeső

_s_._rd_


----------



## Nicolas90 (2011 Február 17)

esőerdő
_s_rny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 17)

esernyő

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## tundemike (2011 Február 17)

kalamáris

l_f_gyv_r


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 17)

lőfegyver

b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## szabomazsi (2011 Február 17)

k_sz_n_m


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 17)

köszönöm.

h_sl_v_s


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 18)

húsleves

b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 18)

balzsamecet

k_mph_j_


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 18)

komphajó

t_n_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

tanári

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 18)

szakszervezet

sz_v_sz_l


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 18)

szívószál

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 18)

mobiltelefon

d_h_nyp_p_r


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 18)

dohánypapir

_r_r_g_g_r_nc_ f_lp_tt_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 18)

Órarugógerincű Felpattanó

_nd_._nny_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

indiánnyár

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 18)

szókimondó

h_v_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 18)

hóvirág

zs_bt_l_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

zsebtelep

h_l_szh_l_


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 18)

halászháló

b_ _k_m_ _


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

repülőgép
t-j-s-mb-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

MateTunde írta:


> halászháló
> 
> b_ _k_m_ _



biokémia

k_._gy_ns_ly_z_tt


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

kiegyensúlyozott
gy_r_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

gyerek, gyárak, gyúrok, Gyarak (település)
_(az ilyeneket remekül felhasználhatod az "*1 feladat, több megoldás*" játékban)_

l_v_ssz_b_r


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 18)

lovasszobor

t_ _d_l_t_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

teadélután

t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 18)

társasjáték

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 18)

kárókatona

v_zv_l_szt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

vízválasztó

t_rm_k_tl_n


----------



## loede (2011 Február 18)

terméketlen

_ssz_f_gl_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 18)

összefoglaló

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 18)

tartalomjegyzék

m_st_h__ny_


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 18)

mostohaanya

f_jv_d_sz


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 18)

fejvadász

t_r_k_l_s


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 18)

törökülés

h_z_m_nk_


----------



## Mimi1024 (2011 Február 18)

házimunka

c_p_f_z_


----------



## schererjani (2011 Február 18)

cipőfűző

m_kr_h_ll_m_ s_t_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

mikrohullámusütő

sz-b-p-p-cs


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 19)

szobapapucs
_l_mk_r


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 19)

álomkór

sz_m_t_sk_k_


----------



## yamael (2011 Február 19)

szemeteskuka
_gy_s_l_t


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 19)

egyesület

h_p_h_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 19)

hópehely

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## Fecó62 (2011 Február 19)

kelekótya
k_m_n_o_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 19)

komondor

sz_lm_z_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 19)

szolmizálás

t_r_p_szt_l


----------



## laara (2011 Február 19)

terepasztal

b_rz_nk_d_k


----------



## laara (2011 Február 19)

terepasztal

b_rz_nk_d_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 19)

berzenkedik

k_k_s_l_


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 19)

kakasülő

j_h_rsz_r_p


----------



## Fecó62 (2011 Február 19)

juharszirup
k_k_sv_._d_l


----------



## laara (2011 Február 19)

kakasviadal

h_d_t_n_cs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 19)

haditanács

k_df_jt_


----------



## laara (2011 Február 19)

kódfejtő

cs_ll_gt_r_


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Február 19)

csillagtörő

t_st_p_l_


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 19)

testápoló

t_t_v_l_s


----------



## laara (2011 Február 19)

tetoválás

k_z_m_t_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 19)

kazamata

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 19)

kenyértörés

p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 20)

pikótatekercs

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## laara (2011 Február 20)

csalafinta

_d_gp_ly_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 20)

idegpálya

p_ly_cs_cs


----------



## kekőce (2011 Február 20)

pályacsúcs

f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Február 20)

fenegyerek

k_r_k_t_v_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 20)

kirakatüveg

r_sszcs_nt


----------



## laara (2011 Február 20)

rosszcsont

c_p_s_r_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 20)

cipősarok

c_p_._sz_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Február 20)

cápauszony

c_rk_l_r_k_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 20)

cirkálórakéta

v_sf_gg_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Február 20)

vasfüggöny

k_t_r_k_b


----------



## garaiovad (2011 Február 21)

kotorékeb


k-ty--l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 21)

kutyaól

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 21)

levendula
h_rm_sf_g_t


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 21)

hármasfogat

b_lcs_ss_gf_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 21)

bölcsességfog
sz_kl_h_s_d_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 21)

sziklahasadék

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 21)

szélkakas

d_bp_rg_s


----------



## laara (2011 Február 21)

dobpergés

_g_r_t


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 21)

egérút

_th_ng_r


----------



## laara (2011 Február 21)

úthenger

sz_m_lt_n


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 21)

szimultán

f_ _sk_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 21)

fiaskó

t_ng_r_sz_lt_szt


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 21)

tengerészaltiszt
b_z_l_mh_ _n_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 21)

bizalomhiány

h_z_v_t_


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Február 21)

házavató

m_n_tr_nd


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 21)

menetrend

p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Február 21)

pehelypaplan

f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 21)

fényképezőgép

k_rb_nt_rt_s


----------



## Mmarica (2011 Február 21)

karbantartás

k_rt_szk_d_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 21)

kertészkedik

t_z_gm_h_


----------



## laara (2011 Február 21)

tőzegmoha

m_tr_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 22)

matróna

v_s_rr_ . _á_a _(mesefigura, két szó)_


----------



## garaiovad (2011 Február 22)

vasorrú bába

sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 22)

számítógép

k_zd_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 22)

küzdőtér

gy_m_lcsl_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 22)

gyümölcslé

s_t_t_k


----------



## habanera (2011 Február 22)

gyümölcslé
m_z_g_z_d_s_g_k_s_g_p_k_l_cs_n_z_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 22)

mezőgazdasági kisgépkölcsönző ?

no még egyszer:

s_t_t_k


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Február 22)

sütőtök

_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 22)

elvonókúra
sz_ps_gk_r_lyn_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 22)

szépségkirálynő

s_g_lyny_jt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 22)

segélynyujtás
sz_pcs_l_k_d_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 22)

szépcselekedet

sz_m_r_t_n_s


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 22)

szamaritánus

tr_nb_t_rl_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 22)

tronbitorló
p_nc_ll_v_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 22)

páncéllovas

m_ll_v_rt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 22)

mellévert(mellvért)?

h_v_d_rz_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 22)

hadvezér _t_v_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 22)

manka63 írta:


> hadvezér _t_v_d


 
Jobb lesz ha alszunk, nem megy ez ma....
hevederzár volt a megfejtéskiss

utóvéd

sz_g_nyp_sk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

szigonypuska

p_n_pt_k_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

panoptikum

k_z_sl_b_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

kezeslábas

_vf_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

ívfény

_d_sz_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

időszerű

_r_sj_r_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

üresjárat

d_sz_t_m_nk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

díszítőmunka

_g_nyt_l_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

igénytelen

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

szókimondó

_g_zm_nd_ . j_h_sz _(mesefigura . két szó)_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

igazmondó juhász

m_ssz_l_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

messzelátó

gy_gyn_v_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

gyógynövény

c_ck_f_rk


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

cickafark

_z_rj_f_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

ezerjófű

v_lt_z_t_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

változatosság

k_nd_z_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

kendőzetlen

_r_mt_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

örömtűz

t_zz_m_nc


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 23)

tűzzománc

p_ll_n_tf_lv_t_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 23)

pillanatfelvétel
f_r_g_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

faragatlan

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 23)

szemfényvesztés

B_rn_m_ssz_ . G_rg_ly _(egri hős, két szó)_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

Bornemissza Gergely

m_ss_lh_ngz_k


----------



## loede (2011 Február 23)

mássalhangzók

sz_msz_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 23)

szemszög

d_r_ksz_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 23)

derékszög 

b_l_b_nt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 24)

bálabontás

sz_k_rt_l_m


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 24)

szakértelem

p_r_m_sj_t_k


----------



## garaiovad (2011 Február 24)

piramisjáték

k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 24)

kakukktojás

s_v_nyk_r_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Február 24)

sövénykerítés

h_tp_cs_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 24)

hétpecsétes

m_tr_zbl_z


----------



## laara (2011 Február 24)

matrózblúz

m_zg_b_f_


----------



## fakanzsu (2011 Február 24)

mozgóbüfé
_lcs_nd_s_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Február 24)

elcsendesedés

m_nk_h_p_t_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 24)

munkahipotézis
m_l_ct_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 24)

malactúrás

b_k_v_ _d_l


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Február 24)

bikaviadal

_n_l_tr_jz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 24)

önéletrajz

k_p_sk_nyv


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Február 24)

képeskönyv

t_nd_rm_s_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 24)

tündérmese

k_r_lyf_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 24)

királyfi

k-k-pcs-l-d-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 24)

kikapcsolódás

sz_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 24)

szellemvasút

d-d-kc--


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

dedukció

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 25)

kannibalizmus

r_h_mr_nd_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

rohamrendőr

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## labe (2011 Február 25)

térfélcsere

p_p_rk_s_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

papírkosár

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## zsizsi75 (2011 Február 25)

papírsárkány

f-ny-á-o-ó


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 25)

(nem éppen szabályos)

fénymásoló

k_tk_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

kútkáva

p_r_lyc_p_


----------



## fransancisco (2011 Február 25)

pörölycápa

t_rm_xg_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

turmixgép

c_g_nyk_r_k


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 25)

cigánykerék

v_k_nyb_l


----------



## mpiccolo (2011 Február 25)

vékonybél

m_ng_l_c_k_lb_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

mangalicakolbász

p_sk_r_p_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 25)

puskaropogás

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

barométer

_t_lm_rg_z_s


----------



## kristofl (2011 Február 25)

ételmérgezés
b_rn_m_dv_


----------



## fransancisco (2011 Február 25)

barnamedve

l_st_kt_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

lestaktika

J_szb_r_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 25)

Jászberény

t_m_gs_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 25)

tömegsír

N_rm_nd_._


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 25)

Normandia

sz_btr_p_s_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 26)

szubtrópusi

_lsz_g_t_lts_g


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 26)

elszigeteltség

z_bb_nyzs_b


----------



## tiers (2011 Február 26)

zubbonyzseb

s_l_jt_z_


----------



## loede (2011 Február 26)

selejtező

m_d__h_dj_r_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 26)

médiahadjárat

m_dd_h_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 26)

meddőhányó

b_rd_szm_v_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 26)

bőrdíszműves (kellemes délutánt)

k_r_k_s_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 26)

karikásostor (Isten hozott!kiss)

k_n_k_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 26)

kánikula

k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 26)

kellemetlen
kr_m_sz_m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 26)

kromoszóma

s_l_tr_ms_v


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 27)

salétromsav
_ll_n_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 27)

ellenállhatatlan

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## fmomesz (2011 Február 27)

szemfényvesztés
r_d__t_r


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 27)

radiátor

d__t_r_


----------



## fmomesz (2011 Február 27)

diótörö
b_b_sz_b_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 27)

babaszoba

_lk_m__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 27)

alkímia

_l__t_l


----------



## fmomesz (2011 Február 27)

elöétel

v_rr_g_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 27)

varrógép

__t_b_l_s_t


----------



## fmomesz (2011 Február 27)

autóbaleset

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 27)

játszótér

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 27)

temperamentum

p_p_rcs_k_


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 27)

papírcsákó
cs_k_l_d_


----------



## cthulhu (2011 Február 27)

csokoládé - _v_ng_l_z_c_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 27)

evangelizáció

r_m_r_m_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 28)

rumaroma

-lk-h-lm-nt-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

alkoholmentes

b_rl_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

bérlakás

gl_d_._t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

gladiátor

t_jb_r_zs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

tejberizs

r_zsp_l_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

rizspálinka

k_m_k_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

kamikaze

b_nd_t_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

banditizmus

f_lzs_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

fülzsír

r_sszcs_nt


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 28)

rosszcsont

cs_g_t_mp_


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

csigatempó

b__p_t_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

beépített

_m_l_t_s


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

emeletes

_nt_c_kl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

anticiklon

d_r_zs_l


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

duruzsol
b_b_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

bóbita

k_tsz_rs_lt


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

bóbita
_l_szk_


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

Kétszersült
p_typ_ng


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

Pitypang
t_lt_l_k


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

töltelék
sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

szamárköhögés

_d_j_r_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

időjárásjelentés

p_dt_rs


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

padtárs
k_k_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

kikelet

tr_f_m_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

tréfamester

g_v_ll_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

gavallér

gy_f_f_j


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

gyufafej
_r_mf_rr_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

áramforrás

f_rzs_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

farzseb

k_t_l_g_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

katakógus

k_t_lt_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 28)

kétéltű
t_r_j_sg_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

tarajosgőte

b_r_sg_zd_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

borosgazda

j_v_s_ssz_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 28)

javasasszony

h_j_k_rt


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

hajókűrt
t_l_t_l_l_t


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 28)

telitalálat

T_zp_r_ncs_l_t


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

tízparancsolat

_d_j_r_sj_l_nt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 28)

időjárásjelentés
sz_ll_m_j_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

szellemi játék

r_g_f_tty


----------



## titineni (2011 Február 28)

rigófütty

b_rb_r


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

barbár

_bl_kk_r_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 28)

ablakkeret

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

panoráma

__t_sz_r_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Február 28)

autószerelő
_ld_r_d_


----------



## peterka (2011 Február 28)

autószerelő
f_l__r_


----------



## peterka (2011 Február 28)

eldorádó
f_rt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Február 28)

peterka írta:


> autószerelő
> f_l__r_



falióra

_ml_kk_p


----------



## loede (2011 Február 28)

fertő

h_tf_


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Február 28)

hétfő

_nt_rg_l_kt_k_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 1)

intergalaktikus

t-gb-sz-k-dt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

tagbaszakadt

k_r_lm_t_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

körülmetél

n_gyv_r_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 1)

nagyváros

f_ _ _ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

fiaié

sz_n_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

szánalom

sz_lm_z_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

szolmizálás

g_rcs_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

górcső

cs_r_szny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

cseresznye

m_r_gzs_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

méregzsák

f_stsz_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

füstszűrő

k_s_r_j_l_ns_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

kísérőjelenség

_--- szia!
_
sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

szépirodalom

(Szia!)

t_rm_sz_th_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

természethű

g_psz_j


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 1)

gépszíj

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

cséphadaró

cs_lg_ncs


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

cselgáncs

k_zd_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

küzdőtér

tr_mb_l_n


----------



## MateTunde (2011 Március 1)

trambulin

b_r_tv_ _l_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

borotvaélen

s_ly_mh_rny_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

selyemhernyó

t_zsz_rsz_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

tűzszerszám

b_r_tc_n_g_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

barátcinege

_bl_kp_rk_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

ablakpárkány

d_._b_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

dióbél

v_nd_gl_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

vendéglátás

m_r_szt_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

marasztalás

m_nk_k_t_l_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

munkakötelellség

m_l_szt_s


----------



## majercsikm (2011 Március 1)

tűzszerszám

_nn_v_l_


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Március 1)

3agergely írta:


> munkakötelellség
> 
> m_l_szt_s



mulasztás 

r_p_l_g_p_lk_tr_sz_ssz_sz_r_l__z_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

repülőgépalkatrész-összeszerelőüzem

v_n_tf_tty


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

vonatfütty

J_ . _tv_gy_t . k_v_n_k!


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Március 1)

vonatfütty

tr_b_nt


----------



## boszetim (2011 Március 1)

trabant

_nt_z_


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Március 1)

intéző

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## boszetim (2011 Március 1)

tengeralattjáró

_js_g_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

3agergely írta:


> vonatfütty
> 
> J_ . _tv_gy_t . k_v_n_k!


 
A sorrend az sorrend!

Jó étvágyat kívánok! (újságárus(boszetim))

b_rl_ng_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

barlangász

_ggt_l_k_ . cs_ppk_b_rl_ng _(két szó)_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

Aggteleki cseppkőbarlang

h_h_ll_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

hőhullám

l_m_zl_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

lemezlovas

k_szk_d_r


----------



## dieterbohlen (2011 Március 1)

kaszkadőr
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

hullámvasút

r_k_ttkr_mpl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 1)

rakottkrumpli

v_p_r_


----------



## miss crok (2011 Március 1)

vipera

T_L_L_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 1)

találó, telelő

l_g_r_tm_s


----------



## miss crok (2011 Március 1)

logaritmus

_z_n_ss_g


----------



## kfzs (2011 Március 1)

azonosság

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## loede (2011 Március 1)

mobiltelefon

r_p_bl_k_n_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 1)

republikánus

r_zm_r_ng


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

rozmaring

m_l_cp_rs_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 2)

malacpersely

h_lm_z_ll_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

halmazállapot

_m_r_k_n_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 2)

amerikáner

h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 2)

harangvirág

c_mb_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 2)

cimbalom

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## robben68 (2011 Március 2)

százszorszép
p_zz_r


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 2)

Pozzer (személynév)

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

esthajnalcsillag

cs_cs_m_m_rl_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 2)

csecsemőmérleg

_mf_t__tr_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

amfiteátrum

sp_ny_lf_l


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Március 2)

spanyolfal

h_z_m_z_


----------



## mami007 (2011 Március 2)

házimozi
-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

asztalterítő

sz_z_mm_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 2)

szezámmag

cs_r_tl_n_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

csírátlanítás

b_z_d_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 2)

búzadara

h_lm_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

halmazati ?

sz_szgy_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 2)

kozeput írta:


> halmazati ?
> 
> sz_szgy_r



(Igen, halmazati akart lenni. Nem szabályos? Ezt a szót sajnos gyakran halljuk a hírekben.)

szeszgyár

cs_p_d_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 2)

(Semmi gond nics vele)

csapadék

c_g_nyk_r_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 2)

cigánykerék

k_ _dv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 3)

kiadvány

b_b_cs_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 3)

bébicsősz

m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 3)

madárijesztő

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 3)

kárókatona

s_k_r_lm_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 3)

sikerélmény

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 3)

tudásszomj

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_
___
_Szép napot!
_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 3)

barázdabillegető (Halihó!)

s_t_p_d


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 3)

sétapad

gy_m_lcsl_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 3)

gyümölcslé

b_r_ny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 3)

Baranya

b_k_cs_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 3)

bikacsök

t_n_cs_ln_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 3)

tanácselnök

_l_ _d_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 3)

előadás

k_mf_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 3)

kámfor

f_szf_r_szk_l


----------



## loede (2011 Március 3)

foszforeszkál

f_lg_ngy_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 3)

felgöngyölit
h_jl_d_z_k


----------



## kristofl (2011 Március 3)

hajladozik
k_s_r_l_k_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

kísérőlikőr

Zw_ck . _n_c_m _(két szó)_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 4)

3agergely írta:


> kísérőlikőr
> 
> Zw_ck . _n_c_m _(két szó)_



Zwack Unicum (keserűlikőr 

k_l_ngy_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

kelengye

k_sm_m_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 4)

kismama

k_ksz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

keksz, koksz

k_r_sz_l_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 4)

kérészéletű

k_l_mp_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

kolompol, kalimpál

sz_lm_._zv_gy


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 4)

szalmaözvegy

b-t-nb-nk-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

betonbunker

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## yamael (2011 Március 4)

szókirakó

_gyv_l_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

egyveleg

p_rb_jh_s


----------



## yamael (2011 Március 4)

párbajhös

Sz_p_rh_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 4)

Szuperhős

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

kalamajka

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 4)

csigalépcső

h_t_p_lt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

hűtőpult

p_p_rs_k_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 4)

papírsárkány

t_s_rk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

tűsarkú

l__l_p_d_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 4)

leülepedik

f_l__js_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

faliújság

f_lr__rt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 4)

félreértés

k_z_nl_m_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

kazánlemez

b_k_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 4)

bakelit
t_lt_rh_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 4)

túlterhelés

_nb_z_l_m


----------



## Kati641012 (2011 Március 4)

repülőgép
t_llt_rt_


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Március 4)

3agergely írta:


> túlterhelés
> 
> _nb_z_l_m


 
önbizalom

j_r_k_r_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 4)

járókeret

t_rt_l_p


----------



## loede (2011 Március 4)

tortalap

t_k_b_f_kt_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 4)

tőkebefektetés

_l_pm_v_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 4)

alapmüvelet
cs_pk_b_rl_ng


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 4)

cseppkőbarlang

t_p_rt_k


----------



## bancsika (2011 Március 4)

tápérték
k_nyvb_r_t_


----------



## Twik (2011 Március 4)

könyvboritó
k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## loede (2011 Március 5)

kosárlabda

_t_d_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 5)

ötödik

t_h_rb_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 5)

teherbírás

p_tr_nc_r_d


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 5)

petrencerúd

f_l_g_zd_


----------



## Ahndrash (2011 Március 5)

falugazda (remélem ez jó megoldás)

z_t_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 5)

zátony

f_l_g_zs_g


----------



## Ahndrash (2011 Március 5)

féligazság

t_l_t_j


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Télitáj
K_r_zm_t_k_s


----------



## 2shae (2011 Március 5)

karizmatikus 

_lm_


----------



## Twik (2011 Március 5)

alma
k_sz_lt


----------



## zsoli11 (2011 Március 5)

készült
b_n_nh_j


----------



## Stapleton (2011 Március 5)

banánhéj

gl_d__t_r


----------



## Boback (2011 Március 5)

gladiátor

_rh_j_


----------



## Tatina99 (2011 Március 5)

űrhajó
d_b_st_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 6)

dobostorta

d_v_tl_p


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 6)

divatlap

z_n_g_r_


----------



## loede (2011 Március 6)

zongora

t_t_kt_rt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 6)

titoktartás
_r_lk_d_s


----------



## Noci87 (2011 Március 6)

erőlködés

m_gy_r_z_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 6)

anlikar írta:


> titoktartás
> _r_lk_d_s


 
Nekem erről az *árulkodás* jutott eszembe.



Noci87 írta:


> erőlködés
> 
> m_gy_r_z_t


 
magyarázat

sz_sz_d_t


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Március 6)

szószedet

m_gy_r_b_k_r


----------



## petroj (2011 Március 6)

mogyoróbokor

d_l_mm_


----------



## loede (2011 Március 7)

dilemma

m_gk_ng_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 7)

megkongat

b_r_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 7)

borúlátó

sz_ll_lb_l_lt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 7)

széllelbélelt
_gyt_k_rv_ny_s


----------



## e/i (2011 Március 7)

agytekervényes
t_r_ck_gy_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 7)

tarackagyú
f_ll_g_kb_j_r_


----------



## e/i (2011 Március 7)

fellegekbejáró
k_l_s_á_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 7)

Bevallom, nem tudom a megfejtést, de mivel nem szabályos a feladvány, nem is gondolkodok rajta.

m-gn-z--m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 7)

magnézium

f_lt_lt_k_rty_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 7)

feltöltőkártya

sz_b_p_nc_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 7)

szobapincér

g-m--r-b-k-m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 7)

gumiarábikum

t_l_pv_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 7)

telepvezető

h_j_k_b_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 7)

hajókabin

h_b_ _lh_r_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 8)

hibaelhárítás

g-r-b-nc--s


----------



## loede (2011 Március 8)

garabonciás

cs_nd_rp_r_ncsn_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 8)

csendőrparancsnok

m_n_ _l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 8)

manuális

t_rs_d_l_mb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 8)

társadalombiztosítás

p-ly-z-t-r-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 8)

pályázatírás

m_kr_m_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 8)

makramé

v-r-gk-s-r


----------



## Mojo004 (2011 Március 8)

virágkosár
b_t_n_c_l


----------



## e/i (2011 Március 8)

betonacél
k_r_c_e_s_l_o_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 8)

*e/i*, privi ment.

b-r-kr-c--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 8)

bürokrácia

k-zt-rs-s-g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 8)

köztársaság

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 9)

napfelkelte

p-tr-l--m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 9)

petróleum

sz_lm_l_ng


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 9)

szalmaláng

l_n_l_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 9)

lenolaj

v_s_l_d_szk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 9)

vasalódeszka

l_tl_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 9)

látlelet

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 9)

szélkakas

h_v_d_rz_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 9)

hevederzár

k_f_t_p_ly_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 9)

kifutópálya

sz_gy_nf_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 9)

szégyenfolt

h_tr_m_n_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 9)

hátramenet

_t_mt_rv
___
szia!_


----------



## Mojo004 (2011 Március 9)

ütemterv
_nj_kt_l_s


----------



## Helena54 (2011 Március 9)

repülőgép
-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 9)

Mojo004 írta:


> ütemterv
> _nj_kt_l_s


 
injektálás

k_pl_r_j


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 9)

kupleráj

v-r-k-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 9)

várakozás

k_nd_nz_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 9)

kondenzátor

sz_b_rcs_p_rt


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 9)

szoborcsoport

_n_m_c_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 9)

animáció

sz_r_t_tcs_m_g


----------



## Nelune (2011 Március 9)

Helena54 írta:


> repülőgép
> -szt-lt-r-t-



asztalterítő

gy_ngyh_l_sz


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 9)

manka63 írta:


> animáció
> 
> sz_r_t_tcs_m_g



szeretetcsomag

g-tl-st-l-n


----------



## mikeskelemen (2011 Március 9)

gátlástalan

sz_m_rm_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 10)

szemérmes

cs_t_ny_rt_s


----------



## Csutkababa (2011 Március 10)

csótányírtás

k_cs_s_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

kacsasült

_d_mk_szt_m


----------



## Csutkababa (2011 Március 10)

ádámkosztüm

_rt_l_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 10)

értelem

cs_rd_g_l


----------



## Csutkababa (2011 Március 10)

csurdogál

s_t_l_m_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

sütőlemez

k_ck_h_s


----------



## TRaider (2011 Március 10)

kockahas

s_r_l_t_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

söralátét

p_k_rj_tszm_


----------



## csillavagyok (2011 Március 10)

pókerjátszma
p_sk_p_r


----------



## csillavagyok (2011 Március 10)

.


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

csillavagyok írta:


> pókerjátszma
> p_sk_p_r


 
Ez az!!!!!

puskapor

k_rn_v_l


----------



## csillavagyok (2011 Március 10)

karnevál
b_k_r_gr_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 10)

bokorugró
sz_ll_g_v_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 10)

szallagavatás

k-v-tk-zm-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 10)

következmény

h-r-h-rg-s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 10)

hórihorgas

t-l-lk-z-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 10)

találkozó

h-dv-z-r


----------



## baribon (2011 Március 10)

hadvezér
s_l_t_b_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 10)

salátabár

t-j-v-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

tejivó

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 10)

makrancos (hölgy A hétvégén láttam)

v_gj_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

vígjáték

sz_p_rk_z_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 10)

sziporkázik

m_r_b_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 10)

marabu

l_p_st_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

lapostetű

l_cs_l_cs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

locsolócső

b_l_sz_rv_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

buliszerviz

h_m_k_z_l_p_t


----------



## szpetja (2011 Március 11)

homokozólapát
m_szkv_cssl_szk_lcs


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 11)

moszkvicssluszkulcs

d-l-b-d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

délebéd

t_j_sf_lf_jt


----------



## magdi103 (2011 Március 11)

tejesfelfujt

_

B___ÉR___M___Ő


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

magdi103 írta:


> tejesfelfujt
> 
> _
> 
> B___ÉR___M___Ő


 
Ez nem éppen szabályos!!!!
tojásfelfújt

l_tr_f_k


----------



## GGyöngyös (2011 Március 11)

létrafok
n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## loede (2011 Március 11)

napszemüveg

k_ld_kzs_n_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

köldökzsinór

sz-m-rl-tr-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

szamárlétra

h_t_r_rs_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

határórség

h-ng-l-tf-k-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

hangulatfokozás

b_csm_r_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

becsmérel

f-kv-t-m-sz


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

fekvőtámasz

b_r_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

bariton

k_l_n_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

különóra

h_b_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

habitus

k_szk_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

küszködés

k_szk_d_r


----------



## szgyongy1984 (2011 Március 11)

repülőgép
a_ _a _ u_ _ a


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 11)

laara írta:


> küszködés
> 
> k_szk_d_r



kaszkadőr

k-l--d-szk-p


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

kaleidoszkóp

_t_s_ll_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 11)

utasellátó

kl-pt-m-n--


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

kleptománia

v_gy_l_m


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Március 11)

vágyálom
sz-b-ds-gh-rc


----------



## szgyongy1984 (2011 Március 11)

szabadságharc
f_rr_d_l_m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

szabadságharc

c_c_n_dr_g


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

forradalom

c_c_n_dr_g


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Március 11)

forradalom
cicanadrág

r_zsp_l_nk_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

rizspálinka

h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

határidőnapló

t_t_sz_lv_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

totószelvény

ny_rsf_rd_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

vágyálom

t-d-l-ty-g-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

laara írta:


> totószelvény
> 
> ny_rsf_rd_t_s



nyársforditás
t-d-l-ty-g-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 11)

laara írta:


> totószelvény
> 
> ny_rsf_rd_t_s


 nyersfordítás
tüdőlőtyőgés

sz_vk_ld_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

szívküldi

m_tr_n_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

matróna

k_tsz_rs_lt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 11)

kétszersült

j_g_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

jogász

-ll-tt-ny-szt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

Gipszo írta:


> jogász
> 
> -ll-tt-ny-szt



-ll-tt-ny-szt-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

állattenyésztő

_ll_tf_lh_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 11)

illatfelhő

j-ll-gz-t-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

jellegzetes

_l_mcs_pd_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

jellegzetes

t_t_lk_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

titineni írta:


> jellegzetes
> 
> _l_mcs_pd_



álomcsapda?
ha nem, szabad a gazda


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

totálkáros
sz-r-l-mv-n-t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

szerelemvonat

_r_mb_rz_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

laara írta:


> álomcsapda?
> ha nem, szabad a gazda



igen


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

laara írta:


> szerelemvonat
> 
> _r_mb_rz_



örömbörze

r_bl_p_nd_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

rablópandúr???????,

z-nd-l-s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

zendülés

v_gj_t_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

vigjáték
l.k.t.l.z.


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

lekötelez

h_t_rsz_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

lekötelező
hátország

cs_l_d_ _s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 11)

családias

k_s_g_rz_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

kisugárzás

ny-m-r-s-g-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

nyomorúságos


----------



## loede (2011 Március 12)

f_h_szk_d_k


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

kalapács

n_ps_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 12)

bzsuzsa61 írta:


> kalapács
> 
> n_ps_t_s


 
napsütés

l_sztk_k_c


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

lisztkukac

szk-f-nd-r


----------



## TRaider (2011 Március 13)

szkafander

v_g_ll_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 13)

végállomás

b_r_t_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 13)

barátok

-ml-k-z-s


----------



## vajo (2011 Március 13)

emlékezés
_lm_lk_d_s


----------



## czuthne (2011 Március 13)

elmélkedés

k_r_s_t_z_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 13)

boldog
r_m_nyt_l_n


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

reménytelen
_lh_t_t_s


----------



## Variaria (2011 Március 13)

álhatatos

b_cs_l_t_s


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

becsuletes
k_t_rt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

kitartó

l-k-ny-r-zh-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 13)

lekenyerezhető

n_p_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

napelem

f-lg-ngy-l-t


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

napelem
k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## balogtnd (2011 Március 13)

repülőgép
s_rk_nty_z


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 13)

sarkantyuz
sz_vb_ll_nty_


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Március 13)

szívbillentyű

sz_b_ds_gh_rc


----------



## petroj (2011 Március 13)

szabadságharc

k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## dankacsa (2011 Március 13)

környezetvédelem

_n_gr_mm_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

anagramma

f-lg-ngy-l-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 14)

felgöngyölít

l_t_gr_f__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 14)

litográfia

h_jf_st_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

hajfesték

m-l-nk-l- -


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

melankólia

l_v_lt_t_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 14)

levéltitok

k_t_sztr_f_l_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

katasztrofális

l_lk_ _sm_r_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 14)

lelkiismeret

l_ng_szl_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 14)

lángoszlop

p_rn_h_z_t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

párnahuzat

t_b_rt_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 14)

tábortűz

v_gy_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 14)

vágyálom

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

karikatura

r-d-rk-sz-l-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 14)

radarkészülék

t_r_psz_n_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

terepszínű

h_ll_k_sz_l_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

laara írta:


> terepszínű
> 
> h_ll_k_sz_l_k



hallókészülék

k-l- i-d-szk-p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 14)

Bizony!

kaleidoszkóp

b_nc_szt_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

boncasztal

v-n-sn-gy-s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

vonósnégyes

h_r_ngz_g_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

harangzúgás

-n-l-tr-jz


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

önéletrajz

_sz_g_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

úszógumi 

k--rth-t-tl-n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

kiirthatatlan

t_n_l_p_nz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

tanulópénz

-l-pt-k-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

alaptőke

f_ly_sz_ml_


----------



## magick69 (2011 Március 14)

radarkészülék

k_rny_z_t_sm_r_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

laara írta:


> alaptőke
> 
> f_ly_sz_ml_



folyószámla

s-mm-tt-v-s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

semmittevés

h_ng_l_tl_mp_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

hangulatlámpa

- n - -


----------



## belluka (2011 Március 14)

Repülőgép


----------



## belluka (2011 Március 14)

H-nt-


----------



## mdia (2011 Március 14)

hinta

h-g-ly-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 14)

hógolyó
k_r_l__t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 14)

kerülőut
l_h_lk_l


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

kerület

_r_r_nd


----------



## szi2csi (2011 Március 14)

órarend

k_rj_


----------



## majtopi (2011 Március 14)

karja
k_rty_


----------



## doboztam (2011 Március 14)

kártya
v_gy_r_g


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 14)

vigyorog
k_l_cs


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

Gipszo írta:


> hangulatlámpa
> 
> - n - -



unio

kalács

_d_g_p


----------



## gonna (2011 Március 14)

időgép

_o_ot_a


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

borotva

t_lj_s_tm_nyk_nysz_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

teljesitménykényszer

-rsz-gj-r-s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 14)

országjárás

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 14)

paradigma
_rd_g_z_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 15)

ördögűző

sz_l_k_n


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 15)

szilikon

p_f_sz_k_ll


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 15)

pofaszakáll

k_lm_sgy_k_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

kálmosgyökér

r-g-n-r-c- -


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 15)

regeneráció
_p_t__


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 15)

apátia
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 15)

felhőkarcoló

__r_r_g__


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 15)

eurórégió
m_gk_p_r_nth_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 15)

megkaparintható

__t_m_b_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

autómobil

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## klara007 (2011 Március 15)

születésnap
cs_l_d_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 15)

családos

k_sz_n_l_v_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

köszönőlevél

sz_v_ly_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 15)

szivélyes

_dv_zl_gy


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

üdvözlégy

t_szt_l_t_d_s


----------



## Lisztes01 (2011 Március 15)

tiszteletadás

_ * n_mz_t * cs_l_g_ny_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 15)

A nemzet csalogánya

sz_k_k_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 15)

szökőkút

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

kandeláber

r-m-km-


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2011 Március 15)

remekmű

m_s_sz_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

meseszerű

c-r-m-n- -


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 15)

ceremonia
k_nk_r_nc__


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 16)

konkurencia

-lk-pz-lh-t-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

elképzelhető

k-pt-f-


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 16)

kaptafa

_sm_r_tt_rj_szt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

50evente írta:


> elképzelhető
> 
> _sm_r_tt_rj_szt_



ismeretterjesztő

k-pt-f-


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 16)

kaptafa

m_l_mk_r_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

malomkerék

g-rl-p-r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

gerlepár

_st_b_d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

estebéd

d__d_l_v

Szia!


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

diadalív

zs_psz_lm_

Szia!


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

zsupszalma

_lm__c_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

almaecet

f_z_t_nf_ly_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

főzőtanfolyam

_d_ny_l_t_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

edényalátét

k-t-p-lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

katapult

l_nd_l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

landolás

l_p_nyh_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

lepényhal

f_sk_l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

fiskális

_gy_nt_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

ügyintéző

_lk_lm_z_tt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

alkalmazott

v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

vonósnégyes

tr_ _ng_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

triangulum

_p_c_ntr_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

epicentrum

pr_b_ _z_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

próbaüzem

l_ng_scs_ll_p_t_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 16)

lengéscsillapító

_d_sz_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

adószedő

_l_m_c_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 16)

adószedő
k_mpl_k_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 16)

komplikáció

r_d___m_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

rádióamatőr

z-r-r-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 16)

záróra

h_jt_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

hajtómű

-ln-kj-l-lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 16)

elnökjelölt

cs_t_p_t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 16)

csetepaté
k_r_pc__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

ko*rr*upció

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 16)

szalamandra
h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

hórihorgas

_lv_zv_d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

alvázvédelem

sz_m_rk_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

szemerkél

sz_m_rk_d_k


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 16)

szomorkodik

_l__d_m_v_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

előadóművész

k_zsz_r_pl_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 16)

közszereplő?
z_n_d_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 16)

közszereplő

gy_pl_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 16)

gyeplő
p__ct_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

piactér

(előbbi zenede?)

k_szv_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

köszvény

h-sz-nt-l-n


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 16)

haszontalan

h_lm_z_ll_p_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

halmazállapot

sz_mb_k_t_sd_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Március 16)

szembekötősdi

sz_mh_b_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

számháború

d_ _d_l_tt_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

diadalittas

k-zm-v-ll-l-t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

közművállalat

_d_ _gl_n_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

ideiglenes

-t-t-sp-p-r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

itatóspapír

_kt_k_k_c


----------



## loede (2011 Március 16)

aktakukac

_dv_rh_lgy


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

udvarhölgy

n-gl-zs-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 16)

neglizsé

p_rt_dl_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 17)

partedli
__g_n__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

Eugénia

__r_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 17)

Auróra

kr_z_nt_m


----------



## Ingrid15 (2011 Március 17)

krizantém
_gy_pt_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 17)

Egyiptom

R_msz_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

Rámszesz

m_m_f_k_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 17)

mumifikálás
k_lt_rf_rr_d_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 17)

kultútforradalom

sz_b_ds_gh_rc


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 17)

szabadságharc
_r_m_nt_v_s_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 17)

éremöntővásár, óramintavásár (?)

sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 17)

árúmintavásár
szerepjáték
_r__


----------



## Noci87 (2011 Március 17)

ária

m_gz_n_s_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 17)

megzenésités
k_p_m_rk_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

kupamérkőzés

n-v-ll-


----------



## papa60 (2011 Március 17)

novella

v-ll-ny-r-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 17)

villanyóra

_c_ _nj_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

óceánjáró

-l-m-n--m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 17)

alumínium

v_nd_rb_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 17)

vándorbot

t_ll_sb_l


----------



## zotylika84 (2011 Március 17)

tollasbál

v_l_g_gy_t_m


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Március 17)

világegyetem


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Március 17)

i_t_ a f_l_d_t


----------



## zotylika84 (2011 Március 17)

itt a feladat
_l_tsz_nv_n_l


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Március 17)

életszínvonal
n_mz_tgy_l_s


----------



## zotylika84 (2011 Március 17)

nemzetgyűlés
b_v_rsz_m_v_g


----------



## loede (2011 Március 17)

búvárszemüveg

_ssz_szt_ns


----------



## laara (2011 Március 17)

asszisztens

_l_k_p


----------



## laara (2011 Március 17)

asszisztens

_l_k_p


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Március 18)

élőkép - előkép, előkap
_l_ _r_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 18)

előírás

r-p-rt-r--m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 18)

repertórium

r_p_rt_l_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 18)

riportalany

t_r_kgy_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 18)

torokgyik
b_r_nyh_ml_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 18)

bárányhimlő

k_rsz_l_g


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 18)

karszalag
v-r-s-ng-s-k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 18)

vörösingesek

_p_rf_ld_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 18)

iparföldek
_gr_n_m_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 18)

(_eperföldek_-re gondoltam)

agronómus

_p_rm_gn_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 18)

iparmágnás
r_k_t_b_mb_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 18)

rakétabomba

d_l_d_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

düledék
(esetleg délidők)

_tl_tr_h_m


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 18)

ötletroham
-r-mt-bl-z-t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 18)

ötletroham (?)

sz_rt_rn_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

éremtáblázat és szertorna

_rd_gl_k_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 18)

ördöglakat

t_r_kv_r_


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 18)

törökverő
v-l-sz-l-t-tt


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

törökverő

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

veleszületett

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 18)

szúrópróba
m-gsz-nts-gt-l-n-th-t-tl-n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

megszentségteleníthetetlen

ny_m_rt_ny_


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 18)

nyomortanya
t-r-l--t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

terelőút

v_rs_nysz_ll_m


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 18)

versenyszellem
sz-l-r-m-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

szélerőmű

t_l_v_r


----------



## zsazsa1 (2011 Március 18)

telivér
k r ssz k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 18)

kkarosszék
f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## arrakis (2011 Március 18)

felbecsülhetetlen
gy_rst_lp_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 18)

gyorstalpaló

k_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 18)

kerékpártúra

-lm-nyb-sz-m-l-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

élménybeszámoló

sz_ntf-z_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 18)

szentfazék
b_r_nd_zk_d_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

berendezkedik

f_h_d_sz_ll_s


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 18)

főhadiszállás
t_m_rd_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 19)

tömérdek 

t-mp-r-m-nt-m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 19)

temperamentum

l-t-rg--


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 19)

liturgia

k_k__lt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 19)

kikiáltó

k-k-kkt-j-s


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 19)

kakukktojás
l-t-l-p-d-s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 19)

rózsabogár írta:


> kakukktojás
> l-t-l-p-d-s



letelepedés

v-g-l-th-t-tl-n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 19)

végeláthatatlan
b_r_nd_zk_d_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

berendezkedik

_l_tk_pt_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 19)

életképtelen
h_tr_ny_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

hátrányos

l_g_r_ _d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

légiriadó

b_l_t_ny_r_l


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

beletenyerel

_r_nyl_k_d_l_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

aranylakodalom

k_ny_r_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 19)

kunyerál
_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

ólomkatona

_s_ _mb_r


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

esőember

h_m_r_rz_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

humorérzék

f_lv_ll_ny_z


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

felvillanyoz

_nt_f_rm_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

öntőforma

gy_rm_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

gyurmázás

n_gy_gy_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

nagyágyú

gy_mr_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

gyomrozás ?

k_k_z_s_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

_(igen)_

kiközösít


sz_k_rk_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

szekérkerék

p_rp_tv_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 19)

perpetvar
l_gg_mb


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 19)

léggömb

sz_gl_tz_szl_


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Március 19)

szögletzászló

m_rk_z_sv_z_t_


----------



## bonemaster (2011 Március 20)

mérkőzésvezető

cs_ll_gsz_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

csillagszóró

gy-ngyf-z-r


----------



## loede (2011 Március 20)

gyöngyfüzér

_fr_k_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

Afrika

f_ _k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

fióka

-gr-ssz--


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

agresszív

k_sm_l_c


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 20)

kismalac

sz_r_ncs_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

szerencse

l-h-t-s-g-k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

lehetőségek

-rny-ld-l


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

árnyoldal

sz_kl_f_l


----------



## vajo (2011 Március 20)

sziklafal
_r_l_nc


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 20)

óralánc
g_gy_m_m_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

gagyimami

ny_rsp_lg_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 20)

nyerspolgár
b_rs_f_z_l_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

anlikar írta:


> nyerspolgár
> b_rs_f_z_l_k



_nyárspolgár_

borsófőzelék

ny_kl_v_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 20)

nyakleves
t_lb_m_nd_


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 20)

tolbamondó
_d_n_sz__r_szh_ny_s_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

dinoszauruszhányás _(létezik ez a szó, a gugli is kiadja)_

d_nn_b_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

dunnabál

m-t-ll-


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

motolla

m_t_l_h_gym_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

metélőhagyma

r-d---m-tőr


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

rádióamatőr

h-m--p-t--


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

homeopátia

p_t_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

patikus

m_z_sh_t_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

mézeshetek

b-lcs-d-l


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

bölcsődal

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

totemoszlop

b_t_n_l_m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

betonelem

p_p_r_z_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 20)

piperázó papirozó
p_l_nk_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

(papírízű)

pelenkázó / pilinkéző

f_sv_ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 20)

fösvény
f_k_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

fukar

r_ _m_


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 20)

reuma
c_p_f_z_


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

cipőfűző
t_l_k_b_t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

télikabát

m_kr_szk_p


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 20)

mikroszkóp
b_zs_r_zs_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

mikroszkóp

t_l_ _bj_kt_v


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

bazsarózsa

g._a_o_h_n_ó


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

Grandilkó írta:


> mikroszkóp
> 
> t_l_ _bj_kt_v



teleobjektív

és marad újnak:

gy_l_gh_nt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

gyaloghintó

l_p_sh_b_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

lépéshiba

sp_rtf_g_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

sportfogadás

s_kkp_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

sakkparti

K_r_kp_rt_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

Kerékpártúra

_tk_r_s_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

útkeresés

t_r_st_j_lz_s


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

turistajelzés
f_ld_nk_v_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

földönkívüli

k_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

kereszteződés

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

szerpentin

sz_rk_szt_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

szarkasztikus

h_j_p_dl_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

hajópadló

s_r_t_ _n_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

siratóének

h_l_lt_nc


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

haláltánc

_ _t_st_rk_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 20)

autóstérkép

k_r_n _l_


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 20)

karon ülő
r_g_szt_sz_l_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 20)

ragasztószalag

gy_jt_sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

gyűjtőszenvedély

b_ly_gk_ _ll_t_s


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

bélyegkiállítás

k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

kerecsensólyom

m_d_rt_n


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

madártan

p_pr_k_j_ncs_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

paprikajancsi

p_p_m_z_ _m


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

pipamúzeum

b_tt_rt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

bottartó

l_ndzs_h_gy


----------



## loede (2011 Március 21)

lándzsahegy

_jjl_ny_m_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

ujjlenyomat

sz_rsz_lh_s_g_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

szőrszálhasogató

s_rt_ng_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

sártenger

f_ldsz_nt


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

földszint

h_rcs_b_j_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

harcsabajusz

l_v_ssz_b_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

lovasszobor

t_b_l_t_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

tabulatúra

sz_lm_z_l_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

szolmizálás

sz_lm_b_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

szalmabála

cs_ph_d_r_
___
_Szia titineni, kösz a játékot!_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

cséphadaró

fr_n_t_k_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 21)

frenetikus

r__l_sk_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

reáliskola

l_c_ _m


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 21)

liceum

b__v_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

beavatás

k_zm_p_l_t_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 21)

kozmopolita

m_gy_sp_sp_k


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 21)

megyéspüspök
k-k-zdh-t-tl-n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

megyéspüspök

p_sp_kf_l_tj_


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Március 21)

püspökfalatja


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 21)

rózsabogár írta:


> püspökfalatja



Rózsabogár feladványának megfejtése:
kikezdhetetlen

a következő pedig legyen:
_rny_k_l_st_chn_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 21)

árnyékolástechnika

p_r_d_cs_mm_d_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

paradicsommadár

cs_cs_d_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

csúcsidény

sz_lm_k_z_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

szalmakazal

sz_mr_v_t_l_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

szemrevételez

k_r_lyk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

királykisasszony

cs_pk_r_zs_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

csipkerózsa

H_f_h_rk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

Hófehérke

sz_nd_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 21)

szende, Szondi

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

szélcsend

sz_ncs_ng_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 21)

száncsengő

cs_ng_h_ng


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

csengőhang

h_ng_t_nz_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

hangutánzó

k_tr_k_ty


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 21)

ktrakuty (?)

_d_ny_l_t_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

(kitrákoty --- _"tyúkom mondja kitrákoty"_)

edényalátét

l_k_zm_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 21)

lekozmál

d_g_t_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

digitális ( Szép jó estét!kiss)

m_ch_n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 21)

mechanikus (Isten hozott!kiss)

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 21)

barométer

h-ldk-r-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

holdkóros

sz _lj_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 21)

széljárás

p_r_lyc_p_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

pörölycápa

v_sm_csk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 21)

vasmacska

t_nd_rr_zs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

tündérrózsa

k_nk_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

kankalin

m_rt_szk_sz_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

mirtuszkoszorú

_r_ny_v


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

erényöv

l_v_gk_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

lovagkor

v_r_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

várúr

f_lv_n_h_d


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

felvonóhíd

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 21)

csigalépcső
_ss_jtk_t_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

őssejtkutató

kr_m_sz_m_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

kromoszóma

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

körömreszelő

m_n_k_rk_szl_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

manikűrkészlet

_rcf_lv_rr_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 21)

arcfelvarrás (Köszönöm a játékot)

zs_rl_sz_v_s


----------



## Katin (2011 Március 21)

zsírleszívás

_aj_ _ül_ _t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

hajátültetés
___
_ Ez nem az a játék, kedves Katin._

* sz_vm_ssz_zs*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

szivmasszázs

-lt-t--rv-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

altatóorvos

_rv_ssz_k_rt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

orvosszakértő

-m-l-tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

amulett

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

szivárvány

m-t-m-rf-z-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

metamorfózis

_p__m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 22)

ópium

l_g_t_r_szt_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

légáteresztő

h_ _n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 22)

hiéna

_ngy_jt_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

öngyújtó

t_zf_sz_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 22)

tüzfészek
t_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

telhetetlen

s_k_s_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 22)

sokaság
t_m_lt_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

tumultus

s_sk_h_d


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 22)

sáskahad
_nv_z__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

invázió

__kc__


----------



## aiguestortes (2011 Március 22)

fikció

_á_ó__d


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

3agergely írta:


> invázió
> 
> __kc__



aukció

k_l_p_cs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

3agergely írta:


> invázió
> 
> __kc__



aukció

k__ll_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 22)

kiállitás
k_b_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 22)

kibirhatatlan

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

tartalomjegyzék

s_l_km_t_r_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 22)

salakmotorozás

_r__sm_l_s_kl_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

óriásműlesiklás

-n-k-nd-


----------



## ditta19970201 (2011 Március 22)

anakonda

sz_v_rv_nyh_rty_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 22)

szivárványhártya

k_lt_rh_z


----------



## loede (2011 Március 22)

kultúrház

_lk_h_lpr_bl_m_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 22)

alkoholprobléma

_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 22)

elvonókúra
sz_nv_d_lyb_t_gs_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 22)

szenvedélybetegség

sz_n_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 22)

szünidő

k_l_pc_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

kelepce

_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 22)

utaskísérő

h_t_zs_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

hátizsák

m-n_tf_lsz_r_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 22)

menetfelszerelés

gy_l_gs_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

gyalogság

gy_ng_s_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 22)

gyengeség

k_pt_l_ns_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

képtelenség

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

tevekaraván

-ll-m-sf-n-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 22)

állomásfőnök

b_rk_ny_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

birkanyáj

sz-m-r-j


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

szamuráj

sz_m_rk_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

szomorkás

d-mb-r-l-t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

domborulat

m_d_r_sz


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 23)

madaràsz

k_sk_ty_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 23)

kiskutya

p-r-d--


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

paródia

__kc__


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

aukció

k_ _c_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

kaució

k_pz_m_v_sz_t
___
Szia, titineni! Jó játékot kívánok!_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 23)

képzőművészet

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

szappanopera

k_cs_cs_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

kacsacsőrű

f_k_t_b_r_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

feketebárány

sz_rcs_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 23)

szárcsa

v_z_m_d_r_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 23)

vizimadarak

k_m_r_sz_nh_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

kamaraszínház

g_cs_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 23)

gácsér

n_d_r_t_s


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 23)

nádaratás
_a_a_a_á_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 23)

kazamaták

sz_kr_m_nt_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

szakramentum

_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 23)

énekesmadár

n_d_r_g_

(Sziasztok! Később még jövök)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

nádirigó

sz_bly_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

szablya

j_t_g_n
___
sziasztok!_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

jatagán

j_n_t_n

____
szia


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

jonatán

T_n_d_ (Lantos Sebestyén)
___
szia! Jó étvágyat!_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 23)

tanoda tinodi
_nd_l_z__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

Andalúzia

_rm_g_dd_n


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 23)

armageddon
r_zsf_lf_jt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 23)

armageddon
_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 23)

elefántcsont

g_g_f_


----------



## vera528 (2011 Március 23)

gégefő

k-l-r-s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 23)

kaláris

r_z._d_m_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

rozsdamaró

m_r_sz_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

(#34316)Blazer87: rizsfelfújt

marószóda

p_r_sp_pr_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

pirospaprika

P_pr_k_j_ncs_


----------



## vera528 (2011 Március 23)

paprikajancsi
gy-m-ntv-g-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

gyémántvágó

sz_lm__zv_gy


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

szalmaözvegy

sz_b_ _ll_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

szabóolló

k_t_n_d_l_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

katonadolog

cs_rk_szcs_p_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 23)

cserkészcsapat
_ll_nsz_lg_lt_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 23)

ellenszolgáltatás

t_szth_ly_tt_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

tiszthelyettes

t_szt_nl_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 23)

tisztánlátás
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 23)

felhőkarcoló

m_g_sf_sz_lts_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 23)

magasfeszültség
b_sz_m_th_t_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 23)

beszámíthatatlan

k_pz_m_v_sz_t


----------



## Nikicica2010 (2011 Március 23)

Képzőművészet

K_LK_P_SZ_T_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 23)

kelkáposzta

g--gr-f--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 23)

geográfia

t_p_gr_f_ _


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 23)

geográfia
sz_ny_gb_mb_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 23)

Blazer87 írta:


> geográfia
> sz_ny_gb_mb_z_s


topográfia

szúnyogbombázás

sz-ll-z-ny-l-s


----------



## burjan2zsuzsa (2011 Március 23)

orvosszakértő
k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

Gipszo írta:


> topográfia
> 
> szúnyogbombázás
> 
> sz-ll-z-ny-l-s



szellőzőnyílás
__
szerintem inkább *szőnyegbombázás*


*sz_m_r_t_n_s*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

szamaritánus

sz_ny_g_rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

szúnyogírtás

_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

apróhirdetés

p_p_rp_l_nk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

papírpelenka

M_r__n_sztr_ (település)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

Márianosztra

k_rny_z_tv_d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 24)

környezetvédő

f_l_sb_g_ly


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

fülesbagoly

m_l_ck_


----------



## dbori (2011 Március 24)

malacka
t_ny_r_s-t_lp_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

tenyeres-talpas

h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## dbori (2011 Március 24)

hórihorgas
k_s_h_j


----------



## dbori (2011 Március 24)

bocsánat..
hórihorgas
k_s_h_j_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

kesehajú (?)

b_z_k_l_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

búzakalász

f_dr_sz_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 24)

fodrászat

cs_p_tsz_ll_m

Sziasztok! Szép napot!


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

csapatszellem

b_rl_ng_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

barlangász

m_t_rr_d


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

méterrúd

sz_ntj_n_s_ld_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

szentjánosáldás

sz_lm__ksz_sz
___
Sziasztok! _


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

szalmiákszesz

k_z_pm_z_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

középmezőny

_tl_gt_lj_s_tm_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

átlagteljesítmény

sz_c_ssz__


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

szecesszió

k_r_kt_r_szt_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

karakterisztikus

j_ll_mv_n_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

jellemvonás

sz_ngv_n_k_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

szangvinikus

s_r_kk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

sarokkő

s_k_t_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

sikátor

b_rd_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

bordal

p_szt_k_r_sk_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

posztókereskedő

_l_lm_sz_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

élelmiszer

b_v_s_rl_k_zp_nt


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

bevásárlóközpont

p_szt_rk_ty_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 24)

pásztorkutya

h_sc_nc_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

hőscincér

h_st_nc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 24)

hastánc

_ttt_r_m _(nem tévedés, 3 t-betű)_


----------



## KerGiz (2011 Március 24)

ottterem (?)

_nt_g_rl


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

integrál _(azt hiszem, elírtad)_

sz_z_l_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 24)

százalék

h_rm_ssz_b_ly


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 24)

hármasszabály
f_nkc__n_r__s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

funkcionárius

k_r_mr_sz_l_


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 24)

körömreszelő
_t_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

etalon

_ltr_v_ _l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

ultraviola

n_szn_p


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

násznép

k_sz_r_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 24)

koszorú
_tc_k_z_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

átcikázik

c_ck_f_rk


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 24)

cickafark
k_nk_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

kankalin

m_gn_l_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

magnólia

t-rm-szh-ngy-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 24)

termeszhangya

p_ps_jt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

papsajt

-zl-bg-mb-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 24)

őzlábgomba

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

szókimondó

n-b-ncsv-r-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 24)

nebáncsvirág

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 24)

árvalányhaj
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 24)

szivárvány

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 24)

felhőszakadás
t_rn_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 24)

tornádó

h_b_rt_s


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 24)

hobortos
f_r_m_z_k


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

repülőgép
l_bd_r_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

labdarúgás

sz_m_lcs


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 24)

szemölcs (pfúj!)

pr-kl-m-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

proklamáció

b_l_nyv_d_sz_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 24)

bölényvadászat

sz-v-gsz-rk-szt-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 25)

szövegszerkesztés

k_p_c_n_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

kapucínus

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

szókimondó

m_jg_l_sk_l_v_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 25)

májgaluskaleves

l_v_sk_ck_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

leveskocka

r_mb_ _d


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 25)

rombaad, rímbead (?)

sz_ll_m_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 25)

szellemes
b_f_r_k_d_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

befurakodik

b_f_zt_t

_____________
_(előbb: romboid)
(ez: büfiztet)
Bocsánat!
_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

befőz(t)et, befűz(t)et (?)

D_m_szk_sz


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 25)

Damaszkusz
v_ll_sk_lcs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

villáskulcs

k_lcscs_m_


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 25)

kulcscsomó
k_lcsm_s_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

kulcsmásoló

f_nym_s_l_


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 25)

fénymásoló
_t_l__t_m_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

italautómata, ételautómata

_l_p_s


----------



## nika13 (2011 Március 25)

italautomata

b_l_tt_e_ke


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

SarkCsilla írta:


> italautómata, ételautómata
> 
> _l_p_s



alapos

d_t_ly_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 25)

datolya
k_k_szd__


----------



## czuthne (2011 Március 25)

kókuszdió

d_t_l_a


----------



## czuthne (2011 Március 25)

ő_z_b_r_c_

bocsi most vettem észre, hogy ugyanazt írtam, de a kókuszdióról rögtön a datolya jutott az eszembe. nem is értem.


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 25)

öszibarack
r_b_zl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 25)

ribizli

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## gipsi queen (2011 Március 25)

csalamadé

p-rf-sz-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

porfészek

cs_t_p_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

csetepaté

t_ng_r_szk_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 25)

tengerészkék
_sztr_l__


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

Ausztrália ?

sz_b_lyt_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 25)

szabálytalan
sz_b_ly_s


----------



## Kacibogár2011 (2011 Március 25)

anlikar írta:


> szabálytalan
> sz_b_ly_s


 szabályos
htlys


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Kacibogár2011 írta:


> szabályos
> htlys



hatályos
_mb_rt_l_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

embertelen

k-ll-tl-n


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

kelletlen
f_b_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

fabula

g-r-nc--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

garancia (szia)

h_r_p_f_g_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

harapófogó (Szia!)

k-r-m-p-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

körömápolás

h_bsz_v_cs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

habszivacs

b-v-s-rl-k-s-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

bevásárlókosár

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## nika13 (2011 Március 25)

égiháború

_g_r_f_b_a


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

agorafóbia

h_szt_r_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

hisztéria

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

őzlábgomba

h_gyg_r_nc


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

hegygerinc

m_h_ld


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

műhold

s_rkcs_ll_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

sarkcsillag

_rk_t_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

űrkutatás

s_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

súlytalanság

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

fogyókúra (jaj ne!)

_d_ss_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

édesség (nana)

f_gsz_v_s_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

fogszuvasodás

sz_j_p_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

szájápolás

f_gs_ly_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

fogselyem

h_dr_ _l_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

hidraulika

g_p_l_j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

gépolaj

s_k_d_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

síkidom

h_rc_h_rc_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

hercehurca

h_jc_h_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

hajcihő

cs_rg_l_bd_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

csörgőlabda?

g_lk_r_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

:777:
gólkirály

_ld_lv_n_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

oldalvonal

v_r_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

vereség

_jd_ns_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

újdonság

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

altatódal

_z_mz_v_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

üzemzavar

b_k_p_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

békepipa

sz_l_nc_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 25)

szelence

k_rty_v_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 25)

kártyavár

z_zm_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 26)

zúzmara

j_gv_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

jégvirág

kr_z_nt_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 26)

krizantém

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

árvalányhaj

k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 26)

környezetvédelem

k_k_ssz_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 26)

kakasszó

-r-ny-s-


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

aranyeső

b_ _gr_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 26)

beugró

l-l-m-ny-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

leleményes

_kny_m_z_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

oknyomozó

v_s_k_r_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

vasakarat

pr_bl_m_m_nt_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

problémamentes

_st_rcs_tt_gt_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

ostorcsattogtatás

sz_rk_m_rh_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

szürkemarha

l_ _ny_ny_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

leányanya

p_dl_l_p


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

padlólap

l_z_rsz_nh_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

lézerszínház

p_r_tty_k_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

parittyakő

_ll_z_ _n_st_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

illúzionista

p_r_p_tty


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

pereputty

b_r_n_k_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

bárénekes

l_k_n_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

lakonikus

b_l_mb_k_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

bölömbika

b_rb_r


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

barbár

_gyb_v_g_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

egybevágó

_tf_g_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

átfogó

n_gyz_tgy_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

négyzetgyök

k_zkr_m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 26)

kézkrém
sz_m_ld_kf_st_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

szemöldökfesték

_l_s_v_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

élősövény

sz_v_sz_l


----------



## zsozso06 (2011 Március 26)

szívószál
k_rt_np_p_r


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

kartonpapír

p_r_t_n


----------



## Ayla03 (2011 Március 26)

puritán

_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

ékszerteknős

b_mb_b_zt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 26)

bombabiztos
b_b_r_k_sv_z


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

buborékosvíz

m_n_ _t_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

miniatűr

t_ _v_j


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

teavaj

l_p_k_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 26)

miniatűr
m_g_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 26)

lopakodik
_ls_h_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

elsuhan

k_l_ngy_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

kelengye

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

égiháború

f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

falinaptár

k_ngy_lf_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

kengyelfutó

_l_sl_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

éleslátás

t_szt_t_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

tasztatúra

_n_g_z_l_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

önigazolás

z_n_ _v_d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

zeneóvoda

k_pv_s_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

képviselő

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

árnyékszék

k_zm_nk_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

közmunka

_t_k_z_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

utókezelés

b_rr_v_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

borravaló

l_ncr_ _kc_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 26)

láncreakció

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

totemoszlop

_ll_t_k


----------



## manju (2011 Március 27)

repülőgép
_szt_rg_p_d


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

laara írta:


> totemoszlop
> 
> _ll_t_k



illeték

b-r-nyf-lh-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

bárányfelhő

g_m_c_k_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 27)

gumicukor

t-rm-sz-t-s-n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 27)

természetesen
t_rv_ny_ll_n_s


----------



## loede (2011 Március 27)

törvényellenes

_d_r_nd_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 27)

odarendel
_lt_v_l_t


----------



## June1973 (2011 Március 27)

eltávolít
r_nt_tth_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 27)

rántott hús

m_st_rsz_k_cs


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 27)

mesterszakács

f_k_t_ _v_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 27)

feketeöves

k_zd_t_rs


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 27)

küzdőtárs

f_sz_r_p


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 27)

főszerep

k_z_sm_rt


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

közismert

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 27)

lélekjelenlét

j_d_scs_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 27)

júdáscsók

_z_stp_nz


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

júdáscsók

s_f_lv_n_

_most meg én késtem el_

ezüstpénz


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 27)

sífelvonó

f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

felhőkarcoló

sz_k_jt_

_sziasztok, további jó játékot!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

szakajtó

s-r-gh-jt-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

sereghajtó

k_b_lb_r_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

kebelbarát

-nc-kl-p-d--


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

enciklopédia

z_g_v_


----------



## sue325 (2011 Március 27)

zugivó

p_p_t_v_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

puputeve (?)

cs_l_t_k


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Március 27)

repülőgép
m_tr_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 27)

csalétek

sz_jp_dl_s


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Március 27)

kismama
b_ty_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

szájpadlás

_bs_t_s


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Március 27)

szájpadlás
cs_r_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 27)

obsitos

v_c_n_l_s


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Március 27)

túlterhelés
v_ll_l_t


----------



## loede (2011 Március 28)

vállalat

v_g_szt_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 28)

vigasztalhatatlan

s_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

sörkorcsolya

sz_k_d_k
___
Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

szakadék

sz_lk_s
_______________
_(pálinkás) jó reggelt!_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

szálkás

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

cséphadaró

f_r_ _h_ngy_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

fáraóhangya

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

tundra

sz_nt_ltv_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

szélkakas

t_ndr_

_________
_(bocsánat, egyszerre töröltünk...)_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

szenteltvíz

m_s_b_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

szenteltvíz
tundra
*misebor*

_m_m_l_m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

imamalom

m_s_b_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

misebor

s_r_l_s

________________
_(most már meghagyom - bocsánat!)_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

titineni írta:


> misebor
> 
> s_r_l_s



sérülés

m_sz_rsz_k


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

mészárszék

m_n_k_ltt_b_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

menekülttábor

_r_g_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

oregoni

_nd_l_z_ _


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 28)

andalúzia
_rt_k_l_tl_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

artikulátlan

f_ _k_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 28)

főokos

M_zg_ . _l_d_r (rajzfilmigura)

(Sziasztok!)


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

Mézga Aladár

(Szia!)

b_k_s_s_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

bukósisak

k_csk_b_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 28)

kecskebak

l_l_ng_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

lólengés

f_l_p_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 28)

felépités
r_mb_d_nt_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 28)

rombadöntés

_tr_mb_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

rombadöntés
otromba

_jj_sz_l_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

újjászületik

_jjp_rc_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

ujjpercek

p_rc_g_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

porcogó

_vs_m_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

övsömör

s_t_p_lc_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

sétapálca

h_l_ _m_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

hálaima

k_tr_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

kátrány

h_t_k_r


----------



## frizuravarju (2011 Március 28)

kátrány
p l v r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

pulóver

t_mp_ll_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 28)

hatókör-hatökör
paláver, támpillér

sz_m_ld_k


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

támpillér
szemöldök

f_k_n_l


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

szemöldök és fakanál

v_tr_ _l_s


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

vitriolos

n_v_ll_f_z_r


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

novellafüzér

gr_t_l_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

gratulál

t_p_szt_l_tl_n


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

tapasztalatlan

t_r_t_rt_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

túrótorta

_r_ _sk_r_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 28)

túrótorta
b_r_tf_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

óriáskerék
barátfüle

_p_r_nc_ _s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

óperenciás és barátfüle

_v_gh_gy


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

üveghegy

t_nd_rk_r_szt_ny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

tündérkeresztanya

sz_lr_zs_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

tündérkeresztanya

p_k_mb_r


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

pókember

k_cs_cs_r_ _ml_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 28)

kacsacsőrű emlős

tr_f_h_z


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

trafóház és házavató

s_ly_mf_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

selyemfiú

h_z_v_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

3agergely írta:


> selyemfiú
> 
> h_z_v_t_



házavató

d_l_b_b


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

délibáb

j_v_s_ssz_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Március 28)

javasasszony

t_llb_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 28)

tollboa

sz_rk_f_g


----------



## varguc (2011 Március 28)

kacsacsőrű emlős

s_rt_ng_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

kozeput írta:


> tollboa
> 
> sz_rk_f_g



szarkofág
(sártenger)

g_ly_f_sz_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 28)

gólyafészek

k_p_cs_sz_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 28)

SarkCsilla írta:


> gólyafészek
> 
> k_p_cs_sz_




köpőcsésze

k_r_szth_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 28)

kereszthuzat

l_p_sk_nysz_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 28)

lopáskényszer

_l_pj_r_t


----------



## varguc (2011 Március 28)

alapjárat

m_rt_szk_sz_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

mirtuszkoszorú

k_szk_d_r


----------



## loede (2011 Március 28)

kaszkadőr

h_d_h_j_


----------



## aiguestortes (2011 Március 28)

hadihajó

_ad_e_z_e_y_


----------



## aiguestortes (2011 Március 28)

hadihajó

_ad_e_z_e_ye


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 28)

aiguestortes írta:


> hadihajó
> 
> _ad_e_z_e_ye


 

*Sz_k_r_k_(Szókirakó)*
Mint a neve is mutatja *a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat!* 

A feladvány azért ne maradjon megfejtés nélkül: 
vadgesztenye

d_mb_rm_


----------



## dornyeil (2011 Március 28)

dombormű
v_n_ssz_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 28)

vénasszony

_kv_r_ll


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 28)

akvarell
h_m_ _p_t_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 28)

homeopátia

m_sz_mp_ll_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 28)

műszempilla

k--l-


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

Keila?(név )
-rg-n-z-l-dn-


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 28)

Dzsezzi írta:


> Keila?(név )
> -rg-n-z-l-dn-



Gipszo : koala 

Dzsezzi: organizálódni ?

sz-rny-t-g


----------



## loede (2011 Március 29)

szörnyeteg

_ny_k_r_lyn_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

(az 34635-es szerintem: koala)

anyakirálynő


m_hv__sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

méhviasz

m_d_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

medúza

psz_ch_dr_m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

pszichodráma

r_h_f_g_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

ruhafogas

_ksz_j


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 29)

ékszíj

__t_m_s_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

autómosó
_l_ktr_t_chn_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

elektrotechnikus

k_t_lt_nc_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

kötéltáncos
_tr_kc__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

atrakció

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

attrakció

_d_tf_ld_lg_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

adatfeldolgozó

_r_tm_gs_mm_s_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

3agergely írta:


> atrakció
> 
> t_mp_r_m_nt_m



temperamentum és iratmegsemmisítő

_d_pt_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

adaptál, adoptál

t_p_gys_g


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

tápegység

_ _t_gr_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

autogram

gr_m_f_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

gramofon

n_mt_r_d_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

nemtörődöm

k_l_br_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 29)

laara írta:


> gramofon
> 
> n_mt_r_d_m




nemtörődöm

g_r_lyh_j_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

kolibri és gerelyhajítás

t_d_t_l_tt_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

tudatalatti
_rt_k_l_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

artikulátlan

s_rk_nty_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

sarkantyú
l_mp_sf_rk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

lomposfarkú

r_cssz_rk_z_t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

rácsszerkezet

_l_lj_r_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 29)

laara írta:


> rácsszerkezet
> 
> _l_lj_r_




elöljáró

_rny_k_l_st_chn_k_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

árnyékolástechnika

sz_l_gf_gg_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

szalagfüggöny

f_l_nf_gg_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 29)

3agergely írta:


> szalagfüggöny
> 
> f_l_nf_gg_



falonfüggő

h_g_szt_sz_m_v_g


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

vagy fülönfüggő is lehet
hegesztőszemüveg

_rh_b_nd_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

irhabunda

p_r_ncsm_gt_g_d_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 29)

3agergely írta:


> irhabunda
> 
> p_r_ncsm_gt_g_d_s




parancsmegtagadás

_gyn_m_h_z_tv_rr_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

ágyneműhuzatvarrás

g_z_m_c_l_ng_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

gezemicelángos

cs_p_tsz_ll_m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

csapatszellem

_lk_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

alkar, elkér

p_r_sp_zsg_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

pirospozsgás
t_r_j_sg_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 29)

tarajosgőte

s_nd_szn_


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

REPÜLŐGÉP
_t_nt_lt_


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

sündisznó
t_r_j_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 29)

tarajos

sz_gy_nf_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

szégyenfolt

m_k_l_tl_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

makulátlan

j_v_t_t_l


----------



## loede (2011 Március 29)

jóvátétel

k_ll_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 29)

kellékes

h_t_r_tl_p_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

határátlépés
k_rt_v__ll_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

kártevő állat????

l_ng_szt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 29)

languszta

_t_lr_c_pt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

ételrecept

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 29)

kasztanyetta

m_trj_sk_


----------



## Betka63 (2011 Március 29)

matrjoska

c_c_m_c_


----------



## Betka63 (2011 Március 29)

cicamica

k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

katicabogár

m_rc_ng_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

marcangol
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 29)

a katicabogár duplán van
sz_ntj_n_sb_g_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 29)

szentjánosbogár

l_sty_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 29)

lestyán

b_r_v_csk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 29)

borovicska 

k-nd-rk-s-ly-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 29)

kondorkeselyű

d_nk_s_r_ly


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 29)

dánkasirály

-sz-pp-k-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 29)

iszappakolás

gy_gym_ssz_zs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 29)

gyógymasszázs

-v-k-r-


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 29)

ivókúra

j-t-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

jutalom

t_v_sz_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 30)

teveszőr

s_b_lv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

sóbálvány

l_v_st_kn_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 30)

levesteknős

k_k_st_r_j


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 30)

kakastaréj

sz_r_n_d
_
Sziasztok!
_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

szerenád

_rb_r_t_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

arborétum

p_rk_l_b


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 30)

porkoláb

p_rz_k_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

perzekútor

k_t_r_k_b


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 30)

kotorékeb

_r_st_m


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

áristom

s_s_r_h_d


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 30)

siserehad

g_ly_s_gy_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 30)

gulyáságyú

g_ly_scs_p_gy


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

golyóscsapágy

p_t_n_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 30)

petúnia

gy_rgy_l_g


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

gyurgyalag

_sz_l_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

iszalag

p_szt_c__


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

pisztácia

z_z_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

zúzalék

sz_v_gk_rny_z_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

szövegkörnyezet

sz_m_lv_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 30)

szemelvény

_lv_s_n_pl_
___
Szép napot és jó játékot mindenkinek!_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

olvasónapló

sz_n_k_z_s
___________
_Szia, neked is!_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 30)

szánakozás
sz_m_r_s_g


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

szomorúság

t_rk_b_rk_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 30)

tarkabarka
t_l_p_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

tulipán

b_z_v_r_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 30)

buzavirág
g_ly_st_ll


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

golyóstoll

t_l_p_t_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

telepátia

sz_l_nc_


----------



## Moonflower (2011 Március 30)

szelence

s-ksz-n-


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Március 30)

sokszínű

_nt_rn_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

internet

b_ll_nty_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 30)

billentyü
g_rd_nk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

gordonka

c_mb_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

cimbalom

sz-ny-gl-rv-


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

szúnyoglárva

v_z_p_k
TÖRÖLVE


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 30)

szunyoglárva
_r_sz_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

araszoló

v_rs_nyl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

versenyló

v_z_p_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

vízipók
_b_h_l


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

ebihal

_lt_m_t_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

ultimátum

h_d_z_n_t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

hadüzenet

t_mp_r_t_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

temperatúra

k_j_t_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

kéjutazás

h_j_h_j_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

hejehuja ??

s_rm_nt_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

igen az

sorminta

h_sp_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

haspók

h_rd_sz_n_k


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

hordószónok

m_ffl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

muflon

k_t_g_s


----------



## huszti2006 (2011 Március 30)

hordószónok

f_n_k_tl_n


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

manka63 írta:


> muflon
> 
> k_t_g_s



kútágas


és feneketlen ha jól láttam

t_t_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

tótágas

t_r_k_l_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

törökülés

_gy_ns_ly


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

egyensúly

_v_gf_v_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

üvegfúvó

_ltr_h_ng


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

ultrahang

k_gyv_szt_tt


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

kegyvesztett

_l_s_v_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 30)

élősövény

_l_sk_d_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 30)

élősködő

t_l_t_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

túletető ?

-pr-t-tt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

aprított

p_rm_z_ns_jt


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 30)

parmezánsajt

l-m-zj-tsz-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 30)

lemezjátszó

b_s_gsz_r_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Március 30)

bőségszaru

f-rd-sz-b-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 31)

fürdőszoba

k_r_nt_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 31)

karantén

h_j_r_ncs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 31)

hajóroncs

r_jz_szt_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Március 31)

rajzasztal

sz_rsz_mg_p


----------



## Sarosi Timea (2011 Március 31)

repülőgép
m_nt_sz_lg_l_t


----------



## laara (2011 Március 31)

mentőszolgálat

_b_g_t


----------



## vyck66 (2011 Március 31)

szeretel
b-c-kl-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

bicikli
s_t_h_j_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 31)

sétahajó

b_b_j_t_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 31)

bűbájital

sz_v_t_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

szavatol
m_gv_l_s_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 31)

megvalósít

t_r_sz_ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

tériszony
n_gy_nsz_m_r_ v_gy_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 31)

nagyon szomorú vagyok

p_ng_v_lt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

ilyenszép napon?
s_jn_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 31)

sajnos

m_gv_g_szt_lh_t_nk?


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 31)

megvigasztalhatunk?

j_k_dv


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

lókedv
n_gy_nn_h_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 31)

nagyon nehéz 

n_ps_g_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 31)

napsugár

_z_stl_k_d_l_m


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 31)

kozeput írta:


> napsugár
> 
> _z_stl_k_d_l_m



ezüstlakodalom

_szt_lyt_l_k_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 31)

osztálytalálkozó

r_zg_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Március 31)

rézgaras

t_t_l_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 31)

laara írta:


> rézgaras
> 
> t_t_l_s



totális

k_t_sztr_f_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

titulus tételes
sz_r_ncs_l_v_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

katasztrofális
_gr_d_szk_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

szerencselovag
ugródeszka 
p_ll_ng_


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 31)

pillangó

r_gyf_k_d_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 31)

titineni írta:


> pillangó
> 
> r_gyf_k_d_s



rügyfakadás

_l_jsz_ntm_r_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 31)

olajszintmérés

m_d_rd_l


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 31)

titineni írta:


> olajszintmérés
> 
> m_d_rd_l



madárdal

g_r_lyh_j_t_s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 31)

gerelyhajítás

s_rv_z_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Március 31)

sorvezető

sz_n_tj_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

szünetjel

k-p-lty-


----------



## laara (2011 Március 31)

kopoltyú

v_r_t_r_m


----------



## loede (2011 Március 31)

váróterem

s_g_lypr_gr_m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

segélyprogram
_lk_lm_t_ss_g


----------



## qqruza (2011 Március 31)

alkalmatosság

mllkvs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

mellékvese

-p-r-d-ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Március 31)

mandula
k_r_kv_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 31)

Gipszo írta:


> mellékvese
> 
> -p-r-d-ny


eperidény

h_l_p_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

hólapát

m-nd-k-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 31)

mondóka (Szia)

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

altatódal (Kicsit megkésve..Szia. 

t-r-pj-r-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 31)

terepjáró

_szf_ltr_jz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

aszfaltrajz

k-r-kt-r-l-mz-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 31)

karakterelemzés

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

képregény

t-nd-kl-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Március 31)

tündöklés

m_s_m_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 1)

masamód

_st_k_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

üstökös

-l-jb-gy-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

olajbogyó

ny_tv_t_rm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 1)

nyitvatermő

k_l_pk_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

kalapkúra

cs_p_rtt_r_p_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

csoportterápia

k_zb_sz_rz_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 1)

közbeszerzés

_r_n__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

irónia

__g_szt_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

augusztus

v_k_c_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

vakáció

sz_l_kc_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

szelekció

_ _l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

aula

sz_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

szia 

sz_r_b_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

szűrőben

M_r__n_sztr_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

Márianosztra

f_r_szh_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

fűrészhal

h_l_szl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

halászlé

t_z_r_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

halászlé

_t_z_b_r_nd


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

tízórai
utazóbőrönd

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_
___
Sziasztok! Kösz a játékot!_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

barázdabillegető

t_r_k_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 1)

törökülés

f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

feketeleves

k_ck_c_k_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

kockacukor

t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

tejszínhab

m_csk_b_j_sz


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

macskabajusz

_pr_s_t_m_ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

aprosütemény
p_sk_t_t_rt_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

piskótatorta

_lm_k_mp_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

almakompot
v_s_p_cs_nny_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

vesepecsenye

s_l_t_l_v_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

salétalevél
sz_sz_rsz_p


----------



## laara (2011 Április 1)

százszorszép

v_ _l_


----------



## GGyöngyös (2011 Április 1)

viola
k_t_n_z_n_k_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

katonazenekar
f_lh_rm_n__


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

filharmónia

n_p_t_nc


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

népitánc
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

kakastaréj

h_rs_n_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

harsona
n_gyb_g_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

nagybőgő

c_nt_ny_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

cintányér
z_n_k_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 1)

zenekar

h_ngv_rs_nyt_r_m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

hangversenyterem
k_b_rh_t_tl_n

sziasztok!


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 1)

kibírhatatlan

sz_mb_n_ll_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

szembenállás
f_ld_r_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 1)

felderítő

_ll_nt_ng_rn_gy


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 1)

!!!!! *a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat *!!!!

gyepmester

l_ck_k_nyv


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

leckekönyv
_js_gp_p_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

újságpapír

t-kn-sb-k-p-nc-l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

teknősbékapáncél

s_rk_t_l_s


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 1)

sorköteles
v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 1)

világitótorony
f_lb_cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

felbecsülhetetlen

b-nd-g-z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 1)

Bendegúz

m_j_mk_tr_c


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

majomketrec

f_rk_s_rd_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 1)

farkasordító

m_hk_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

méhkas

h_bcs_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 1)

habcsók

_l_m_zsn_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

alamizsna

d-r-ly-m-t-l-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

derelyemetélő

s_kk_sz_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

sikkiszűrő ?

b-z-nyt-l-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

síkköszörű (bocs)

bizonytalan

t_p_g_t_z_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

tapogatózó

k-rk-p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

körkép

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

szókimondó

h-st-nc


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

hastánc

h_d_v_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

hídavatás

h_t_rsz_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

hátország

l-m-zj-tsz-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

lemezjátszó

h_ngf_lv_t_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

hangfelvétel

m_gn_sz_l_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 1)

magnószalag

t_nc_sk_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

tánciskola

j-gr-v-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

jégrevü

p_sl_k_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

pislákol

-l-mp-- l-ng


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 2)

olimpia láng

sz-v-nf-rkt-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

szívinfarktus

sz-r-f-j


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

szórófej

_l_ _r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 2)

aláírás

sz_m_tt_l_p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

szeméttelep

k-ty-g-s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

kotyogás

l_mp_ _n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 2)

lampion

k_cs_gd_d_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

köcsögduda

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 2)

cséphadaró

k_k_r_c_cs_h_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

kukoricacsuhé

_d_ _l_st_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 2)

idealista

m_b_lkl_m_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

mobilklíma

j_n_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 2)

jénai

b_dz_sz_rp


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

bodzaszörp

s_g_rv_d_l_m


----------



## loede (2011 Április 2)

sugárvédelem

_gyn_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

ügynök

b_zt_s_t_sz_l_p


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 2)

biztositószelep
r_k_t_r_p_l_g_p


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

rakétarepülőgép
_lk_tm_ny


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 2)

raktárápológép
l_v_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

Lócziné írta:


> rakétarepülőgép
> _lk_tm_ny



alkotmány

sz-ll-mv-s-t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

szellemvasút

v_d_mp_rk


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

vidámpark

_r_ _sk_r_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

óriáskerék

m_d_rt_vl_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

madártávlat 
p_n_r_m_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

panoráma

k_l_t_t_r_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

kilátótorony

h_rcm_z_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

harcmező

m_g_sl_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

magasles

v_d_sz_d_ny


----------



## loede (2011 Április 2)

vadászidény

_str_m


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 2)

ostrom

fr_nc_ _ _gy


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 2)

franciaágy
h_jm_r_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 2)

hajmeresztő

t_p_l_d_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

tépelődik

m_g_ld_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

megoldódik (Szia..

m-rs-k-lt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

mérsékelt (Szia!)

f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

főnyeremény

b-b-n-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 2)

búbánat

_dvr_v_lg_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

üdvrivalgás

k--rd-n-t-r


----------



## silentpower (2011 Április 2)

koordinátor
b_rs_f_z_l_k


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

borsófőzelék


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

fr_nc___gy


----------



## laara (2011 Április 3)

franciaágy

_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## loede (2011 Április 3)

álmatlanság

f_r_gly_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

féreglyuk

l_b_k_k_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 3)

libikoka
n_pk_lt_sz_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

népköltészet

k-rn-v-l


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 3)

karnevál

b_rg_nya_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

burgonya

ny-kl-v-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 3)

nyakleves

k_zr_t_t_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

manka63 írta:


> nyakleves
> 
> k_zr_t_t_l



kézrátétel

p-r-m-sj-t-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 3)

piramisjáték

k_rp_r_c


----------



## scripterSzabolcs (2011 Április 3)

karperec


k_sz_n_m * sz_p_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 5)

köszönöm szépen

v_sz_n_z


----------



## loede (2011 Április 5)

viszonoz

h_ml_k


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 5)

homlok

_lk_tm_ny_z_s


----------



## kfzs (2011 Április 5)

alkotmányozás
sz_k_lyk_p_szt_


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 5)

székelykáposzta

k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

keresztrejtvény

l_l_gz_tv_t_l


----------



## blober (2011 Április 5)

lélegzetvétel

f_l_l_ss_g_rz_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 5)

felelősségérzet

k_mp_nycs_nd


----------



## csöszike (2011 Április 5)

kampánycsend

m_n_sz_


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 5)

repülőgép
g_l_mbt_j_s


----------



## Babikincse (2011 Április 5)

galambtojás
h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 5)

helyesírás

k_p_sl_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

képeslap

f_ly_ _r_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

folyóirat

r_p_rt_ _r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

repertoár

sz_jh_gy_m_ny


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 5)

szájhagyomány

b_ll_nty_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

billentyűzet

z_ng_r_ _r_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

zongoraóra

l_h_l_l_b_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

lóhalálában

_szv_sztv_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

észvesztve 

g_t_ _t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

gutaütés

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

székfoglaló 

t_m_sk_d_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

tamáskodik

p_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

pálfordulás

c_l_br_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 5)

celebrál

s_kr_sty_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

sekrestyés

j_ncs_sz_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

jancsiszög

-k-st-n-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

okostóni

kr_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

krízis

k-ll-b-r-l


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 5)

kollaborál 

f_lh_szn_l_n_v


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

felhasználónév

k-m-fl-zs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 5)

kamuflázs

b_h_cs_pk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

bohócsapka

l-b-g-


----------



## loede (2011 Április 5)

libegő - lebegő

b_szp_ly__dv_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

buszpályaudvar

p_l_nk_z__szt_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

buszbályaudvar

v-n-tj-gy-ll-n-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

vonatjegyellenőr

p_l_nk_z__szt_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

pálinkázóasztal ? 

-lm--c-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

_*pelenkázó-
*_
ólomecet

k_nnycs_pp


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 6)

Gipszo írta:


> pálinkázóasztal ?
> 
> -lm--c-t


 
pálinkázóasztal ? 

almaecet



SarkCsilla írta:


> _*pelenkázó-*_
> 
> ólomecet
> 
> k_nnycs_pp


 
könnycsepp

t_v_szk_sz_nt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

Bocs, elnéztem az előzőt.

tavaszköszöntő

k_r_k_tr_nd_z_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 6)

kirakatrendező

pr_b_b_b_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

próbababa

b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 6)

babérkoszorú

k_l_ssz_t_t_k


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 6)

kulisszatitok

m_l_cp_rs_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

malacpersely

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 6)

papírsárkány

s_r_ksz_b_


----------



## Pikkelő (2011 Április 6)

sarokszoba
b_b_rl_v_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

babérlevél

_ml_km_


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 6)

emlékmű

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

eszmecsere

_lm_b_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 6)

elmebaj

_m_m_l_m


----------



## laara (2011 Április 6)

imamalom

f_t_l_p_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

futólépés

m-k-sk-r-k


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 6)

mókuskerék

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

játszótér

t-r-sz-ny


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 6)

tériszony

d_szn_v_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 6)

disznóvágás

h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

hurkatöltő

g-b-r-l-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 6)

guberálók

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

kasztanyetta

g-mm-p-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 6)

gammapolis

h_ldk_r_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

holdkóros

k-nd-ll-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 6)

kandalló

f_ld_m_gy_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

földimogyoró

k-r-zs-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 6)

kőrózsa?

f_ty_lv_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 6)

fátyolvirág

f_rk_st_n_r_


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 6)

farkastinóru

l_v_sh_sz_r


----------



## lekav (2011 Április 6)

lovashuszár

t_ng_l_c_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

tengelice

k_t_l_nc_l


----------



## Almaborbala (2011 Április 7)

kitoloncol

ny_lv_sk_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

nyelviskola

_ng_lsz_sz


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 7)

angolszász

d_m_kr_c_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

demokrácia

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

atomerőmű

-r-sz-km-nt-s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 7)

Gipszo írta:


> atomerőmű
> 
> -r-sz-km-nt-s



erőszakmentes

b_zt_s_t_b_r_nd_z_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

biztosítóberendezés

k_z_ll_t_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 7)

titineni írta:


> biztosítóberendezés
> 
> k_z_ll_t_s




közellátás

f_nyv_ssz_v_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

fényvisszaverő

k_m_rny_k


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 7)

titineni írta:


> fényvisszaverő
> 
> k_m_rny_k



komornyik

_v_gv_ssz_v_lt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

üvegvisszaváltó

sz_ksz_rv_z_t
__
Sziasztok!


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

szakszervezet

p_rd_cm_nt_s
____
Szia!


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

párducmentes

sz_m_ll_nz_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

SarkCsilla írta:


> párducmentes
> 
> sz_m_ll_nz_



(ez jó, _párducmintás_-ra gondoltam, de lehetne még párducmentés is ...)

szemellenző

h_h_ll_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

hőhullám

n-mz-tk-z-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

nemzetközi

n_pb_ll_d_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

népballada

b-t-st-nc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

botostánc

l_ncr__kc__


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

láncreakció

B_r_sty_n_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

Borostyánút

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## tlaurana (2011 Április 7)

Borostyánút

k_ll_m_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

kellemetlen

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

levendula

g_r_ll_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

girella

sz_p_rk_z_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

sziporkázik

cs_k_r_l_d


----------



## tlaurana (2011 Április 7)

csokirolád
m_s_m_r_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 7)

mesemaraton

k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

kórboncnok

sz_lt_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

széltoló

s_l_tl_ns_g


----------



## tlaurana (2011 Április 7)

sületlenség
s_rk_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

sárkány

z_b_l_tl_n


----------



## tlaurana (2011 Április 7)

zabolátlan
gy_ngyv_r_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

gyöngyvirág

n_f_l_jcs


----------



## tlaurana (2011 Április 7)

nefelejcs
n_sz_r_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

nőszirom

_r_ny_s_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

aranyeső

_ny_sny_lv


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 7)

anyósnyelv

_k_szt_f_v_r_g


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

akasztófavirág

_gy_b_gy_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

agyabugyál

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

kalamajka
v_r_gt_nd_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

virágtündér

h_p_k_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

hupikék

sz_jf_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

szájfény (Szia!)

-gr-d-szk-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

ugródeszka

tr_mb_l_n


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

trambulin
k_t_lm_sz_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

kötélmászás

h_p_rm_d_rn


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

hipermodern
v_sk_l_p


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

vaskalap

p_ll_ng_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

pellengér

pr_m_n_d


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

promenád

h_g_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

hígító

k_f_k_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

kefekötő

sz_rv_t_lt_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

szervátültetés

h_tm_rf_ld_s


----------



## Tündi66 (2011 Április 7)

kefekötő

-lm-t-rt-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

hétmérföldes 

(almatorta)

_ll_ns_gk_p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

ellenségkép

k-tyv-l-k


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

kotyvalék

_ll_ns_gk_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

ellenségkép
kotyvalék

h_jh_gym_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

hajhagyma

b_b_rcs_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

hajhagyma ( Jól összefutottunk 
bibircsók

j-v-ll-tt


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

(_volt egy kis torlódás_-  )

javallott

v_kv_z_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

vakvezető

_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

útkereszteződés

f_kv_r_nd_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

fekvőrendőr

k_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

körforgalom

l-b-l-ncs-l-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

lebilincselő

f_gl_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

foglár

s_h_n_pj_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

sohanapján

l_zr_zs_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

lázrózsa

v_rj_h_j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

varjúháj

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

pásztortáska

b_z_v_r_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

búzavirág

p_ps_jt


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

papsajt

d_lm_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

dalmata

s-h-r-z-d-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

Seherezádé

k_l_f_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 7)

kalifa

m_ng_rl_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

mángorló

ny_kt_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 7)

nyaktiló

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

kasztanyetta

fl_m_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 7)

flamenkó

d_z_rt_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

dezertőr
sp_ _n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

spion
_p_r__n_k_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

operaénekes
v_gj_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

vígjáték, végjáték

k_p_k_lcs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

kapukulcs

cs-l-dc-ntr-k-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

családcentrikus

c_ntr_f_g_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

centrifugális

k-r-k-z-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

kórokozó, kerekező, karikázó


_lm_b_t_g


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 8)

elmebeteg
l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

leleményes

g_l_g_ny_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 8)

galagonya

_p_rf_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

eperfa

_ng_r_ny_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 8)

angóranyúl

m_csk_sz_m

(Sziasztok! továbi jó játékot!)


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

macskaszem
t_rb_k_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

turbékolás

b_b_rk_sz_r_
___
Szép jó napot mindenkinek!_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

babérkoszorú
n_r_ncssz_r_p


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

narancsszirup

h_ng_l_t_s
_________
halihó!


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

hangulatos

h_ll_mt_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

hullámtörő

d_ll_mk_rt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

dallamkürt

h_r_ngsz_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

harangszó

f_lkr_jc_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 8)

félkrajcár

k_k_sk_k_r_k_l_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

kakaskukorékolás
l_b_g_g_g_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

libagágogás

t_cs_kz_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

tücsökzene

sz_l_nz_n_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 8)

3agergely írta:


> tücsökzene
> 
> sz_l_nz_n_



szalonzene

_r_m_t_l_k_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

áramátalakító

tr_nszf_rm_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

transzformátor

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

katamarán

h_bz_b_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

habzóbor

h_bsz_v_cs


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

habszivacs

h_mp_rg_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

hempereg

k_l_mp_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

(kolompol)

balalajka

c_ntr_f_g_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

(balalajka)

centrifuga

k_mp_ny_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

kampányol

s_rl_t_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

sarlatán

s_nd_szn_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

sündisznó
h_p_k_k t_rp_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 8)

hupikék törpe

t_lp_l_tny_
___
sziasztok! Kellemes 7végét!_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

talpalatnyi
_k_r_t_sk_d_k


----------



## laara (2011 Április 8)

anlikar írta:


> talpalatnyi
> _k_r_t_sk_d_k



akaratoskodik

(lélekvándorlás)

_z_t_r_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

ezotéria

f_z_k_t_r_p_ _


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 8)

fizikoterápia 


_p_k_d_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

lopakodik

t_p_ld_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

tápoldat

t_l_f_j_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

tolófájás

g_m_ly_t_r_


----------



## tatuuu (2011 Április 8)

gomolyatúró

sz_b_n_v_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

szobanövény 
p_fr_nyf_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

páfrányfenyő

l_gym_t_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

lagymatag

t-v-sm-d-r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

tövismadár

k_rp_tl_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 8)

kárpótlás

p_r_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

perirat

k_lm_sgy_k_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 8)

kálmosgyökér

gy_nt_t_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

gyóntatószék

_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 8)

alvászavar

gy_ngyv_r_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

gyöngyvirág

g-mbt-ja


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

gömbtuja
_m_nc_p_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

emancipáció

r_zs_sl_cs_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

rizseslecsó

t-r-mb-r-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

terembiró
t_r_pj_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

terembura lett volna 

terepjáró

k--rd-n-t-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

(bocs)
koordináta
b_b_r_k_s v_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

buborékos víz

sz-pp-n-p-r-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 8)

szappanopera
h_l_c_n_c__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

halucináció

r-n-c-r-sz


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 8)

rinocérosz

t_l_lk_z_s_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

találkozások

cs_sz_ _lj


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

csészealj

p-k-dl-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

pukedli

f_ll_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 8)

fellépés

k_k__n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

kokain

h_r_ _k_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

heroikus

-m-tk-z- s-sk-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

imádkozó sáska

f_gyk_r


----------



## kismucek (2011 Április 9)

fagykár
h_sv_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

húsvét

f-n-tt k-l-cs


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

fonott kalács

sz_m_szt_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

szemeszter

n_sp_ng_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

náspángol

-ll-z-k


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

ollózik 

v_z_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 9)

vízió

t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

túrabakancs

m_ssz_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 9)

messzelátó

_rvl_v_sz


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

orvlövész 

l_s_p_sk_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 9)

lesipuskás

k_l_k_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

kaláka vagy kilökő

s_k_t_r


----------



## Nita09 (2011 Április 9)

sikátor

V_l_n_e


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

Velence

p_t_c_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

petíció

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## Nita09 (2011 Április 9)

Köszönöm, titineni

szélvihar
f_k_t_p_t_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

feketepéter

k_rcs_ly_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

korcsolya 
sz_nkr_n_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

szinkronitás

cs_r_szny_m_ggy


----------



## Nita09 (2011 Április 9)

cseresznyemeggy

sz_p_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

szép idő

r_bl_b_nd_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

rablóbanda 

h_r_m_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

haramia

t_jt_kp_p_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

tajtékpipa

p_l_v_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

pulóver

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

palatábla

_r_ny_t_sz_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

irányítószem

p-ll-n-tf-lv-t-l


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

_irányítószám_ - ra gondoltam

pillanatfelvétel 

sz_n_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

szenátus (Kössz.)

-l-m-nt-r-s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

elementáris

p_n_kr_h_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

pánikroham

k-t-m-r-n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

katamarán

k_cs_m_g_l


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

kicsomagol

m_z_sm_dz_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

kicsomagol

p-r-szk-l


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

poroszkál

m_z_sm_dz_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

mézesmadzag (Bocsi.)

M- t f-zz-k m- ?


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

Mit főzzek ma?

P_l_cs_nt_t k_r_k.


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

Palacsintát kérek. 

h-ssz-d-lm-s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

hosszadalmas

f_gyl_ltk_h_ly


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 9)

fagylaltkehely

_d_ssz_j_


----------



## Manoka4 (2011 Április 9)

édesszájú

ny-lvt-nf-ly-m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 9)

nyelvtanfolyam

pr_b_t_t_l


----------



## Manoka4 (2011 Április 9)

próbatétel

l-tv-nyt-rv


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 9)

látványterv
b_l_t_m_tk_z_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

anlikar írta:


> látványterv
> b_l_t_m_tk_z_k



beletemetkezik

f-s-r-l


----------



## Nita09 (2011 Április 9)

fuserál

g_pzs_r


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 9)

gépzsír
k_ny_r_l_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 9)

könyörület
_rt_k_l_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

artikulátlan

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## loede (2011 Április 10)

kenyértörés

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

kenyértörés

kelekótya

h-z-ss-gsz-d-lg-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

házasságszédelgő


_mb_rb_r_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

emberbarát

_t_s_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

utasítás

p_rf_lh_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

porfelhő

k-b-lb-r-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

kebelbarát

c_mb_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

cimbora

k-tt-f-z-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

kottafüzet

d-ll-mv-z-t-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

dallamvezetés

sz-r-k-z-tt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

szórakozott

b_rd_l_tl_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

bárdolatlan

g_t_rt_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

gitártok

sz_nk_f_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

szénkefe

sz_nk_d_mb


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

szánkódomb

k_z_m_nk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

kézimunka

ly_kh_mz_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

lyukhímzés

_szt_rh_j


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

eszterhéj

g_ly_f_sz_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

gólyafészek

sz_rk_l_b


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

szarkaláb

s_rk_nty_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

sarkanytyú
t_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

telhetetlen

b_lp_kl_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

bélpoklos
_k_r_t_sk_d_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

akaratoskodik

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

makrancos
h_ldk_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

holdkóros

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## cddvck (2011 Április 10)

napfogyatkozás

_mn_z__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

amnézia

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

kutyaszoritó
h_rm_n__


----------



## cddvck (2011 Április 10)

harmónia

sk_rp__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

skorpió

_zv_l_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

skorpió
izvilág
b_l_nd_st_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

bolondistók

t_kf_lk_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

tökfilkó
k_nd_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

kandalló

v_z_s_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

vizesés
h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 10)

hórihorgas (Köszönöm a játékot, további kellemes időtöltést!)

h_tb_rz_ng_t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 10)

hátborzongató
b_nkr_bl_
én is viszont köszönöm


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

bankrabló

f_rm_b_nt_


----------



## agient3 (2011 Április 10)

formabontó
_ggy_z_s_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

eggyezőség ? (egy *gy*-vel írjuk!)

k-l-k-ty-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

kelekótya

_k_b_n_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

ikebana

v-r-gk-t-sz-t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

virágkötészet

k_rn_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 11)

karnevál

p_r_lt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

poroltó, párolta

p_r_m_n__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

paramánia

kl--sztr-f-b--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 11)

klausztrofóbia

m_gly_r_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

máglyarakás

_nkv_z_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 11)

inkvizíció

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 11)

könyvespolc

k_d_xm_s_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

kódexmásoló

s._a_m_b_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 11)

szalmabáb

m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

madárijesztő

d_dzs_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 11)

dodzsem

l_pcs_h_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

lépcsőház

k_pcs_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

kapcsoló

l_gk_l_p_cs
___
Sziasztok! Jó játékot mindenkinek!_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

légkalapács

t_zz_m_nc


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

tűzzománc

sz_m_v_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

szamovár

k_v_f_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

kávéfőző

k_t_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 11)

kötőgép

_l_jf_lt


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

olajfolt

b_b_n_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

olajfolt
búbánat

cs_g_v_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

csigavér

sz_ml_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

szemlélet

l_l_kv_nd_rl_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

lélekvándorlás

sz_kl_sz_l_rd


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 11)

sziklaszilárd

h_gym_sz_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

hegymászó

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 11)

szalamandra

k_p_cs_sz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

köpőcsésze

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 11)

szélkakas

tr_nk_v_t_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 11)

trónkövetelő

sz_mk_v_t_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

számkivetett

k_rgy_r_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 11)

3agergely írta:


> számkivetett
> 
> k_rgy_r_



körgyűrű

r_m_nyt_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

reménytelen

t_pt_l_j


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

táptalaj

t_l_jv_z


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 11)

3agergely írta:


> táptalaj
> 
> t_l_jv_z



talajvíz

_l_tt_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

életteli

_mb_r_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 11)

3agergely írta:


> életteli
> 
> _mb_r_



emberi

t_rm_sz_tk_dv_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

természetkedvelő

k_k_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

kikelet

_szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 11)

3agergely írta:


> kikelet
> 
> _szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s



asztaltáncoltatás

n_m_r_l_g_ _ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

numerológiai

sz_b_lyz_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

szabályzat

p_r_ncsm_gt_g_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

parancsmegtagadás

sz_l_sz_b_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

szülőszoba

k_sm_m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

kismama

n_gym_m_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

nagymama

b_lcs_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

bölcsőde

sz_r_zd_jk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

szárazdajka

r_t_rz_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 11)

retorzió

t_rz_nb_rz
___
Sziasztok! Kösz a játékot!_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

torzonborz

t_zk_r_szts_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

tűzkeresztség (Szia!  )

sz-b-h-m-rs-kl-t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

szobahőmérséklet

sz_nt_v_szt_
_________
(szia!)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

színtévesztő

k-l-n--


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

kolónia

k_lt_sz_t
n_pj_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

költészet napja

v-rsr-szl-t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

versrészlet

cs_zm_sz_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

csizmaszár

k-nkl-z--


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

konklúzió

k_nkl_v_


----------



## tatuuu (2011 Április 11)

konklávé

k_z_ss_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 11)

közösség
pl_b_n__


----------



## loede (2011 Április 11)

plébánia

_lk_s_r_d_tt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 11)

elkeseredett
_r_mm_m_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 11)

örömmámor
l_nk_d_tl_n


----------



## tatuuu (2011 Április 11)

lankadatlan

n_p_l_p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

napilap

v-r-gp-r-ll-rg--


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 11)

virágpor alergia
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 11)

sziasztok további jó szorakozást


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

anlikar írta:


> virágpor alergia
> h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s



holdfogyatkozás

kr-t-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 11)

kráter

sz_m_rk_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

szomorkás

-g-tv-r-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 11)

egetverő

h_zs_rt_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

házsártos

sz-nd-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 11)

szende

f_lk_gy_lm_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 12)

félkegyelmű

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2011 Április 12)

tökéletes
m-nk-r-ndv-lt-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 12)

munkarendváltozás

s_rr_bl_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

sírrabló (sörrabló 

g-nd-l-t-tv-t-l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

gondolatátvitel

k_b_l_b_b_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 12)

kabalababa

l_x_s__t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

luxusautó

v-nd-rs-rl-g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

vándorserleg

k_l_ndv_gy_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 12)

kalandvágyó
m_t_m_rf_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

metamorfózis

m_n_._r_zm_s _(művészeti irányzat)_


----------



## tatuuu (2011 Április 12)

manierizmus

_lg_r_t_m_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 12)

algoritmus

_r_lm_sz_s_d_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

érelmeszesedés

_lm_f_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 12)

3agergely írta:


> érelmeszesedés
> 
> _lm_f_



almafa

t_m_gsz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

tömegszerencsétlenség

v_zv_z_t_ksz_r_l_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 12)

3agergely írta:


> tömegszerencsétlenség
> 
> v_zv_z_t_ksz_r_l_



vízvezetékszerelő

l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

*e*lengedhetetlen

n_gysz_b_s_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 12)

nagyszabású

_mb_v_l_ns


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

nagyszabású

h-ssz-t-v-n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 12)

hosszútávon

_mb_v_l_ns


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 12)

ambivalens

r_v_dm_t_lt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 12)

rövidmetélt?
b_d_l_t


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 12)

bódulat

k_t_sztr_f_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

katasztrófa

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 12)

szappanopera
k_cs_k_r_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

kocsikerék

sp_l_tt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

spaletta

P_szt_k_m_r_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

Pusztakamarás

f_szt_k_pz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

fosztóképző

k_pz_m_v_sz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

képzőművész

m-csk-j-j


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 12)

macskajaj

t_rt_n_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

történelem

gr-f-l-g--


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

grafológia

v_rk_st_ly


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

várkastély

b-ln-zs-r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

bálnazsír

cs_k_m_j_l_j


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

csukamájolaj

v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

vitaminbomba

cs_k_sz_l_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

csokiszelet

_sz_m_d_nc_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

úszómedence

sz_b_b_c_kl_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

szobabicikli

_ _k_l_pt_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

eukaliptusz

t_zm_d_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

tűzmadár

f_st_f_csk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

füstifecske

cs_cs_r_b_rs_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

csicseriborsó

j_r_v_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

jóravaló

t_n_rk_pz_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

tanárképző

_t_l_t_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

ítéletidő

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 12)

atomerőmű

k_h_m_rn_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 12)

kohómérnök

b_b_k_mp


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

bébikomp ?

t-rb-l-nc--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 12)

turbulencia

sz_l_k_rr__r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 12)

szólókarrier

sz_l_nt_nc


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 12)

szalontánc
k_r_ng_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 12)

keringő

s_r_kp_d


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 12)

sarokpad
_kr_b_t_k_s


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 12)

akrobatikus

v_h_r_s


----------



## loede (2011 Április 13)

viharos

r_bsz_lg_h_j_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 13)

rabszolgahajó

h-rm-tgy-ngy


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

harmatgyöngy

l_l_ng_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 13)

lólengés

l_ng_scs_ll_p_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

lengéscsillapító

k_zt_rv_ny_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 13)

köztörvényes

-ll-nh-t-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

ellenhatás

szk_pt_k_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

szkeptikus

k_l_nbs_gt_t_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

különbségtétel

sz_ps_g_p_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

szépségápolás

_ll_p_th_t_r_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

állapothatározó

cs_nd_st_rs


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

csendestárs

d_szk_s_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

díszkíséret

h_z_gm_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

hézagmérő

r_bl_nc


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

rablánc

kr_t_p_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

krétapor

pl_szk_lts_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

pluszköltség

h_lsz_lk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

halszálka

kr_m_t_r__m


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

krematórium

h_z_v_n_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 13)

huzavona
kr_m_t_gr_f


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 13)

kromatográf

kr_m_sz_m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

kromoszóma

b_zm_r_gy


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

bűzmirigy

k_l_ _d_szk_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

kaleidoszkóp

cs_rd_ng_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 13)

csűrdöngölő

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 13)

százszorszép

k_t_l_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 13)

katólikus

p_l_t_k_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

politikus

sz_m_rf_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 13)

szamárfül
_rv_s_l_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 13)

orvosi lelet

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 13)

3agergely írta:


> orvosi lelet
> 
> p_szt_rt_sk_



pásztortáska

l_bb_ncsl_v_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 13)

lebbencsleves

f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 13)

SarkCsilla írta:


> lebbencsleves
> 
> f_k_t_l_v_s



feketeleves

_r_mt_l_n_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 13)

áramtalanító

m_t_m_t_k_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 13)

matematika
s_r_l_ k_f_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 13)

súrolókefe

h_ml_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 13)

himlő

l-t-rg- -


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 13)

liturgia
k_ny_rg_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 13)

könyörgés
m_v_sz_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

művészet

k_zd_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

küzdőtér

cs_l_dl_t_g_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

családlátogatás

_r_szl_nsz_j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 13)

oroszlánszáj

k_csk_r_g_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

kecskerágó

g_ly_h_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 13)

gólyahír

k_k_r_cs


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 13)

manka63 írta:


> gólyahír
> 
> k_k_r_cs



kikerics

n_f_l_jcs


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

nefelejcs

_n_k_nd_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 13)

laara írta:


> nefelejcs
> 
> _n_k_nd_



anakonda

sz_mf_rg_t_


----------



## tundifekete (2011 Április 13)

szemforgató
n_f_l_jcs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 13)

szemforgató

k_tsz_n_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

kétszínű

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 13)

szivárvány

f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

felhőszakadás

j_g_s_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 13)

jégeső

v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

villámcsapás

_lt_zt_t_b_b_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 14)

öltöztetőbábu ??? - van ilyen szó ?

_ml_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 14)

emlő, omló, ömlő

t_l_csk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

talicska

j_r_mcs_nt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

járomcsont

sz-g-cs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

szegecs

sz_b_dcs_p_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 14)

szabadcsapat

sz_lj_gyz_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 14)

széljegyzet

v_h_rk_b_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

viharkabát

sz_lcs_t_rn_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 14)

szélcsatorna

f_p_f_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

fapofa

sz_k_r_k_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

3agergely írta:


> fapofa
> 
> sz_k_r_k_



szókirakó 

sz_mp_t_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

szimpatikus

f_l_sz_kr_ny


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

3agergely írta:


> szimpatikus
> 
> f_l_sz_kr_ny



faliszekrény

h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

hullócsillag

Cs_d_sz_rv_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

3agergely írta:


> hullócsillag
> 
> Cs_d_sz_rv_s



Csodaszarvas

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

csillagvizsgáló
_c__nj_r_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

anlikar írta:


> csillagvizsgáló
> _c__nj_r_




óceánjáró

v_l_gk_r_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

világkörüli
l_ksz_sh_j_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

anlikar írta:


> világkörüli
> l_ksz_sh_j_



lukszushajó

h_jl_th_t_tl_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 14)

hajlíthatatlan

_dv_zl_t


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

hajlithatatlan
b_lh_t_nc


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

üdvözlet
v_sz_nt


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 14)

bolhatánc

viszont

m_g_z_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

magazin

h_p_rm_rk_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 14)

hipermarket

t_kt_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

taktika

str_t_g_ _


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

stratégia
k_pk_r_t_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 14)

képkeretező

k_ng_r_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

kenguru
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

jegesmedve

pr_r_f_rk_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

prérifarkas
p_ng__n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

penguin (pingvin)

j_n_cs_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

janicsár
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

katicabogár

_(A Tenkes_) k_p_t_ny_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

kapitánya

k-r-r-m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

kapitánya
t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

káröröm
p_dl_ssz_b_
(nagyon lassu vagyok)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

anlikar írta:


> kapitánya
> t_mpl_mt_r_ny





anlikar írta:


> káröröm
> p_dl_ssz_b_
> (nagyon lassu vagyok)



templomtorony
padlásszoba

-jt--rny-

(Szia


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 14)

ejtőernyő

_l_b_str_m

_Szia!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

alabástrom

k-l-p-csv-t-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 14)

kalapácsvető

g_ly_scs_p_gy


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

golyóscsapágy

k-gy-l-md-f-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 14)

kegyelemdöfés

k_gy_l_ts_rt_s

_Szia! Köszönöm a játékot._


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

kegyeletsértés

k__gy_n_s_d_k


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

3agergely írta:


> kegyeletsértés
> 
> k__gy_n_s_d_k



kiegyenesedik

m_r_szt_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

marasztal

_rv_cs_r_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

3agergely írta:


> marasztal
> 
> _rv_cs_r_



Úrvacsora

m_gt_szt_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 14)

megtisztel

k_r_szt_l_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 14)

3agergely írta:


> megtisztel
> 
> k_r_szt_l_



keresztelő

m_g_szt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

megosztás
m_r_d_nd_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 14)

maradandó

n_cs_b_sz


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 14)

maradandó
f_z_t_sk__g_sz_t_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 14)

nőcsábász


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 14)

fizetés kiegészités
t_r_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 14)

türelmetlenség
_rth_t_tl_n


----------



## laara (2011 Április 14)

érthetetlen

n_sz_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

nászutas

f-gs-ly-m


----------



## laara (2011 Április 14)

fogselyem

k_v_ _r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

kaviár

l_ncs_f_z_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 14)

lencsefőzelék

p_l_ndr_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

palindrom

sz_kv_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 14)

szikvíz

p_r_t_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

puritán

pr_t_st_ns


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 14)

protestáns 
-lv-sz-v-r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 14)

alvászavar

b_jt_rj_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

bojtorján

l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 14)

levelibéka

h_l_ _m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

hélium

v_gyt_n


----------



## laara (2011 Április 14)

vegytan

s_rg_l_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

sárgaláz

h_b_ck_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 14)

hóbucka

k_ck_s_jt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 14)

kockasajt

h_tb_rz_ng_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 14)

hátborzongató

tr_f_m_st_r


----------



## loede (2011 Április 15)

tréfamester

_l_rc_sb_l


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 15)

álascosbál
p_nzk_r_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

pénzkereső

k-k-l-t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

kikelet

k_l_tk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

kalitka

h_ngf_lv_t_l


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

hangfalvétel


_tl_th_t_tl_n


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 15)

átláthatatlan
h_b_tl_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

hibátlan

t_k_rm_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

takarmány

h_r_ngl_b
___
Sziasztok! Jó játékot!_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 15)

harangláb
sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

szenvedélyes

v_r_sn_z_s
_______
_szia, neked is!_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

városnézés

t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

templomtorony

t_rny_r_s


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 15)

térnyerés

p_rm_t_z_g_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

permetezőgép

j_v_s_ssz_ny


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Április 15)

javasasszony

l__gr_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

leugrás, *lóugrás*

l_gt_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

ha nem_ duvadt, dúvadt_, akkor szabad a gazda

t_rm_f_ld


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

légtér

l_t_r_th_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

leteríthető

_marad:_ t_rm_f_ld


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Április 15)

termőföld

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

szélcsend

v_h_rm_d_r


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

viharmadár

s_rj_z_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

sorjázott

s_ly_m_l_


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Április 15)

súlyemelő

k_p_rm_rt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

kapormártás

t_t_rb_fszt_k


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

tatárbifsztek

_gy_nt_t_ _n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

egyöntetűen

n_gyv_n_l_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 15)

3agergely írta:


> egyöntetűen
> 
> n_gyv_n_l_


nagyvonalú

m_gsz_r_tt_t_


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

variációk:
megszerettető

megszáríttató

megszoríttató

egy könnyű:

g_rl_c_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 15)

gerlice

cs_l_g_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 15)

csalogány

p_typ_ng


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Április 15)

pitypang

k_p_ny_gf_rg_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

köpönyegforgató

N_m_z_s


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

esetleg nemezis

m_ng_rl_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

mángorló _(igen az)_

m_v_gt_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

művégtag

ny-lk-h-rty-

(Este leszek. Pá.


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

nyálkahártya

_szió_

k_t_l_g_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

katalógus

sz_msz_r_j


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

számszeríj 

sz_r_b_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

szorobán

l_tt_k_lcs


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

lottókulcs 

t_ _v_j


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

teavaj

_l_b_str_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

alabástrom

k_ljf_lj_ncs_


----------



## misthy (2011 Április 15)

keljfeljancsi

b_l_en_y_ze_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 15)

billentyüzet
f_c_md_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

főcímdal

g_r_lyh_j_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 15)

gerelyhajitás
_l_o_f_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 15)

gerelyhajitás
t_v_l_gr_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

távolugrás

sz-b-lys-rt-s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 15)

szabálysértés
r_kl_m_c__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

reklamáció

f-ld-nd-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 15)

földindulás

d_gh_gym_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

dughagyma

c-g-r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 16)

cégér

c_k_r_ _


----------



## loede (2011 Április 16)

cikória

_n_m_l_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

anomália

d-n-szt--


----------



## laara (2011 Április 16)

dinasztia

_t_k_z_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

utókezelés

p-rt-k-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

portéka
f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

pártoké

_tl_t_l_


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

földrengés

_tl_t_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

ötleteli?
k_rn_v_l


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

ötleteli vagy ötletelő 

karnevál


j_g_ _kt_t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

jogioktató
l_v_g__s


----------



## GySzabina (2011 Április 16)

levegős ?
_s_m_ny


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

lovagias

_rg_n__g


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

esemény

_rg_n__g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

orgonaág
sz_np_d__s


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

színpadias

_nt_g_n__


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

antigénia?
k_nd_rk_c


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

kenderkóc

b_ _d_z


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

beadóz
_rt_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

értelmetlenség

n-psz-k-s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

napszakos
_jj_l__r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

éjjeliőr (népszokás 

b-rb-r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 16)

barbár (bocs)
l_jh_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

lajhár
l_m_zj_tsz_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

lajhár

lemezjátszó

f-k-t- n-d-lyt-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

fekete nadálytő
t_z_nny_lc


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

tizennyolc

n-gyk-rú


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

nagykorú
sz_v_z_j_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

szavazójog

sz-m-ly-z-n-ss-g-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

személyazonosság
_ll_mp_lg_r_ j_g-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

állampolgári jogok

k_nk_r_nc_ _


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

konkurencia
m_g_ldh_t_tl_n r_jt_ly


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

megoldhatatlan rejtély

B_rm_d_-h_r_msz_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

Bermuda-háromszög
r_jzf_lm


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

rajzfilm

f_st_m_v_sz_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

festőművészet
_rsz_k_r


----------



## Nuncuska (2011 Április 16)

festőművészet

b_b_r_p_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

bébirépa
v_gy_sz_lds_g


----------



## Nuncuska (2011 Április 16)

vegyeszöldség

t_rp_p_p_g_j


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

törpepapagáj
h_gyl_k_


----------



## Nuncuska (2011 Április 16)

hegylakó

t_l_jv_z


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

talajviz
p_l_p


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

polip 

k_rb_ncn_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

Moebius írta:


> festőművészet
> _rsz_k_r


 
Mivel ennek a megfejtése elmaradt, kísérletet teszek a megoldására.
űrszekér


Tycka írta:


> polip
> 
> k_rb_ncn_k


 
korboncnok

p_p_rf_rm_t_m


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

papírformátum

_l_v_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

papírformátum
b_r


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

bór

_l_v_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

alávalo
t_rt_n_l_m t_nk_nyv


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

történelemtankönyv

h_rsz_rz_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 16)

hírszerző

s_t_p_lc_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

sétapálca
_rt_kp_p_r


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

kész

_d_z_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

idézet
n-rm_l_s


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

normális

b_d_rs_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

badarság
j_lz_ r_k_t_


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 16)

jelzőrakéta

d_l_b_b


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 16)

délibáb
_lt_l_n_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

általános

-cs-tv-n-s


----------



## loede (2011 Április 17)

ecsetvonás

b_sz_dk_zp_nt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

beszédközpont

-szm-cs-r-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

eszmecsere
p_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

puma

m-cr--l-m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

microelem
z_rt


----------



## laara (2011 Április 17)

zárt

_n_g_z_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

önigazolás

-g-n--


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

agonia

l-m-zv-g-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

lemezvágó

ny-k-t-k-rt


----------



## luciferko (2011 Április 17)

nyakatekert

_g_z_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

igazodik

t-ttr-k-sz


----------



## smasszer 72 (2011 Április 17)

tettrekész
-bl-kt-rl-


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

ablaktörlő
s_r_kcs_sz_l_


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 17)

alávaló
-l-a-á-o-


----------



## merretartasz (2011 Április 17)

sarokcsiszoló
elhatárol

k_sl_m_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

kislemez

n-gy-th-ll


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

nagyothall
_p_h


----------



## H.Vica (2011 Április 17)

repülőgép
k_sv_s_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

Moebius írta:


> nagyothall
> _p_h



apeh

kl-n-z-tt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

klonozott
b_rk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

barka,bárka,birka

t-tsz-l-g-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

tetszöleges
_rp_ b_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

árpabor

k-m-tl-b


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

kamatláb
_j_nc


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

újonc

cs-d-b-g-r


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 17)

csodabogár
m_ny_ssz_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

menyasszony
t_tk_s _gyn_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

titkosügynök

f-gy-ncl-z-d-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

fegyenclázadás
b_rt_n_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

börtönőr

p-sk-t-s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 17)

puskatus
l_g_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 17)

puskatus

s_l_t_ _l_j


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 17)

saláta olaj
_lt_l_n_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 17)

általános

_l_m_n_ _m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

aluminium

f-gy-k-r-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 17)

fogyókúra

_l_t_r_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 17)

életerő
_lsz_m-l-s


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 17)

elszámolás
_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

ólomkatona

m-gb-ly-g-z


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Április 17)

megbélyegez

-d-s-ssz-ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 17)

idősasszony
_kv_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## loede (2011 Április 18)

okvetlenkedik

_ksz_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

ékszer

_m_r_ll_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 18)

amarillisz

k_h_m_rn_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

kohómérnök

k-csm-g-mb-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

kucsmagomba

h_ll_l_j_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

hallelúja

V_r_gv_s_rn_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

virágvasárnap
h_sv_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

húsvét

k_b_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

kibúvó

t_j_sf_st_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

tojásfestés
v_nd_gv_r_s


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

vendégvárás
sz_r_ncs_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

szerencse

k_l_ndv_gy_


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

kalandvágy
m_c_m_ck_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 18)

micimackó

m_g_ng_th_t_tl_n


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

micimackó
sz-r-ő-é-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

loede írta:


> micimackó
> 
> m_g_ng_th_t_tl_n



megingathatatlan

l_cs_l_v_rs


----------



## loede (2011 Április 18)

locsolóvers

r_k_nstr__l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

rekosnstruálás

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

kasztanyetta

l_ngp_ll_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

lángpallos

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## loede (2011 Április 18)

lángpallos ?

_r_sz_rsz_g


----------



## loede (2011 Április 18)

3agergely írta:


> lángpallos
> 
> sz_lk_k_s




szélkakas

k_z_ns_gv_t_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

közönségvita
k_ld_nc


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

küldönc

k_l_pd_b_z


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

kalapdoboz
-ksz_r-s l_d_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

ékszeres ládikó

M_zg_ . G_z_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

Mézga Géza

_rrsz_rv_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

orrszarvú
_rv_sd_kt_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 18)

orvoskoktor

s_l_km_t_r_z_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

salakmotorozás
k_r_mb_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

karambol

p_rm_t_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

permetezés

k-rdv-r-g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

kardvirág

k_rdh_v_ly


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

kardhüvely

l_p_l_v_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

lapulevél
l_ndzs_s _t_f_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

lándzsás útifű

ty_kt_rb_ly_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 18)

tyúkturbulya?
t_h_nl_p_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

tehénlepény

l_c_tr_m


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 18)

lócitrom
_st_ll_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

istálló

t_p_z_r


----------



## macaszipi (2011 Április 18)

tépőzár
h_t_g_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

hütőgép
v_ll__nyb_r_tv_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

villanyborotva

v-ll-mh-r-t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

villámháritó
k_r_kp_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

kerékpár

f_d_z_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

fedezék

-ld-r-d-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

fedezék
k_ty__l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

kutyaól

l_ng_lm_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

lángelme

-ld-r-d-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 18)

Eldorádo?
t_t_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

tetőtér

f-z-k-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

fazekas, fizikus

b_rh_r_sny_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

bőrharisnya

ny-lc-p-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

nyúlcipő

k_rn_gy


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

karnagy

k-r-kd-d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

kerekded

zs_l_d_szk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

zsaludeszka

k_nd_rm_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

kendermagos

z_b_l_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

zabolátlan

f_rg_t_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

fergeteges

l_v_szkl_b


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

lövészklub

_gy_gg_l_mb


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

agyaggalamb

k_r_m__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

kerámia

f_j_nsz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

fajansz

H_ll_h_z_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

Hollóháza

_tk_szl_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

étkészlet

l_c_p_cs_ny_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

lacipecsenye

zs_v_nyt_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

zsiványtanya

l_k_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

lókötő

_b_dt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

ebadta

f-j-nk-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

fajankó

t_k_l_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

tökéletlen

sz_d_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

szédült

_ll_m_n_lt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

illuminált

k_p_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

kapatos

b_rz_n_sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

bárzenész

bl_z_n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

blúzénekes

m_kr_f_npr_b_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

mikrofonpróba

r_dt_nc_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

rúdtáncos

ny_lcs_rg_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

nyálcsorgatás

_lv_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 18)

élvezet

_n_r_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

önuralom

_nm_gt_rt_zt_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

önmegtartóztatás

t-m-gh-szt-r--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 18)

tömeghisztéria

l_zcs_ll_p_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

lázcsillapítás

v-rs-nysz-ll-m


----------



## szilvia2011 (2011 Április 18)

repülőgép
t_lt_t_ll


----------



## loede (2011 Április 18)

töltőtoll

b__x_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 19)

bauxit

v_zsg_dr_kk


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

vizsgadrukk

d_l_g_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

delegál

sz_rv_z_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

szervező

k_ _b_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

kiabál
k_v_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

követ

_pr_d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

apród

L_d_v_k_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

Ludovika 

_sty_s_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

ostyasütő

_lm_nyf_rd_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

élményfürdő

k_j_t_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

kéjutazás

k_l_p_csv_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

kalapácsvetés

b_mb_r_ _d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

bombariadó

sz_xb_mb_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

szexbomba

pr_c_z_ _s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

precíziós

t_l_jm_nt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

talajminta

t_r_sh_t_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

tűréshatár

h_r_msz_g_l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

háromszögelés

t_tk_s_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

titkosírás

k_sz_b_rt_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

küszöbérték

k_sb_rt_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

kisbirtok

sz_jt_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

szájtáti

f_ltt_szt_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

folttisztítás

f_lt_szt_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

fültisztítás

_sz_b_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

aszúbor

v_rsz_rz_d_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

vérszerződés

v_zl_p_rg_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

vízlepergető

h_jt_v_d_sz_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

hajtóvadászat

v_d_szg_r_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

vadászgörény

t_rk_sb_rz


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

torkosborz

_st_l_k


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

őstulok 

m_rd_z_m_dt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

mordizomadta

_s_ . k_p_ . n_gyh_r_ng


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

ásó kapa nagyharang

m_r_t_r_ _m


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

moratórium

_lk_tm_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

alkotmány

t_r_nym_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

toronymagas

l_l_ng_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

lólengés

f_nt_r_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

fintorog

h_sc_nc_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

hőscincér

v_l_g_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

világűr

f_p_nc_r
_
(sziasztok! kösz a játékot!)_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

főpincér

_Szió, mi köszönjük_

t_p_rty_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

toportyán

k_csk_b_k


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 19)

titineni írta:


> toportyán
> 
> k_csk_b_k



kecskebak

l_v_sz_r_k


----------



## Szili777 (2011 Április 19)

lovaszvalami


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 19)

milzsu írta:


> kecskebak
> 
> l_v_sz_r_k



lövészárok

c_lk_r_szt


----------



## Juties (2011 Április 19)

célkereszt

v_r_sh_gym_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 19)

vöröshagyma

cs_ntsz_r_z


----------



## kristofl (2011 Április 19)

csontszáraz
z_bh_gy_z_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

zabhegyező

k_ty_v_ty_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 19)

kótyavetyél

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

tudásszomj

sz_r_zd_jk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

szárazdajka

k_r_nt_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

karantén

t_r_nt_ll_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

tarantella

_ksz_rt_kn_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

ékszerteknős

p_rk_l_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

porkoláb

s_lyl_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

porkoláb, súlylökés

g_z_ng_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

gézengúz

g_z_ll_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

gazella, Gizella

_lcs_kl_z


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 19)

elcsakliz
t-jb-gr-z


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

tejbegríz

s_rm_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

sármány
h-jd-n-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

hajdina

cs_rg_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

csorgó,csörgő
h_tk_zn_p


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

hétköznap

f_ty_lf_lh_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

fátyolfelhő
m_m_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

mama

_sz_l_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

eszelés
f_lm_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

felmérő

d_lg_z_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

dolgozat
v_ll_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

vallomás

sz_nt_t_k_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

szintetikus

-lf-s-r-lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

elfuserált

_lk_ty_v_ty_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

elkótyavetyél (sziakiss)

sz_m_rm_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

szemérmes

_lt_ng_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

eltángál

h_sz_nl_s_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

haszonleső

v_g_sz_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

vigaszág

z_r_nd_k_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

zarándokút

m_h_g_n_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

mahagóni

k_l_n_ _l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

koloniál

s_s_r_h_d


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

siserahad

gy_r_ks_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

gyereksereg

m_nk_st_n_cs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

munkástanács

_l_lj_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 19)

aluljáró

l_pk_s_jt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

lapkasajt

v_c_n_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

vacinális

-rr-c--n-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

irracionális

sz_rg_lm_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

szorgalmas

h-dd-lh-dd


----------



## Juci57 (2011 Április 19)

h-rc-gh-l-m


----------



## Juci57 (2011 Április 19)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Juci57 (2011 Április 19)

meséket, verseket szeretek olvasni


----------



## Juci57 (2011 Április 19)

nagyon szeretem a kreatív dolgokat .


----------



## Juci57 (2011 Április 19)

sokat játszom a gyerekekkel az óvodában


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

Gipszo írta:


> szorgalmas
> 
> h-dd-lh-dd


haddelhadd

ny_v_ly_t_r_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

nyavalyatörés

r-bb-n-sv-sz-ly


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

robbanásveszély

p_l_ckp_st_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

palackposta

-z-n-tr-gz-t-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

üzenetrögzítő

k_zb_s_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

kézbesítö

-r-mh-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

örömhír

b_b_sz_b_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

babaszoba

k-l-ngy-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

kelengye

k_m_t_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

kamatol ? ja.. komatál

-z-stkr-jc-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

ezüstkrajcár (igen, az utóbbira gondoltam)

f_b_tk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

fabatka

-r-nyt-l-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

aránytalan

h_t_rt_l_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

határtalan (Köszi a játékot. Jó éjt! 

-l-mv-l-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 19)

álomvilág (Én is köszönöm, szép álmokat!kiss)

h_ldt_nd_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

holdtündér

d_rm_szt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

dermesztő

k-nd-l-b-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

kandeláber

h_rcm_v_sz_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

harcművészet

-r-d-l-mt-rt-n-t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

irodalomtörténet
h_ng_r_c_ll


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

hungarocell

-c-lh-z-l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

acélhuzal

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 20)

mahagóni
f_ny_é_e_ő_é_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

szivárvány
_c_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

acél

sz_v_v_ny_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

szövevényes
k_sz_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

kusza

f_z_m_sk_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

fizimiska
_br_z_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

ábrázat

_v_k_d_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

avokádó
_nn_v_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

ennivaló

sz_sz_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

szószóló

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

szemfényvesztés
m_g__


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

mágia

sz_g_nyp_sk_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

szegénypuska?
k_r_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

karika, kőrakó

sz_ll_ _g_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

szálló ige
sz_r_ncs_ k_r_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

szerencsekerék

sz_p_rl_t_v_sz


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

szuperlatívusz 

k_r_k_szt_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

kerek asztal
l_v_g


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

lovag

t_p_nt_t_s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 20)

tapintatos
jEll_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

jellem

k_r_kt_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

karakter
_r_nyt_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 20)

iránytű
v_sz_d_lm_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

veszedelmes

v_kv_g_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

vakvágány
l_k_t_


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 20)

lókötő

k_mp_sb_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

kampósbot

h_jm_r_szt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

hajmeresztő

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

kéményseprő

b_rs_lm_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

bisalma

b_ny_r_m


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

bányarém

b_b_rcs_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

bibircsók
h_p_k_k t_rp_k_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

hupikék törpikék

v_l_tr_z_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

velőtrázó

sz_km_rk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

szűkmarkú

t_ny_r_st_lp_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

tenyeres talpas
_l_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

tenyerestalpas

l_h_l_l_b_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 20)

lóhalálában

l_p_nyh_l
___
Kösz a játékot! Szia!_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

lepényhal

_én köszönöm, szia_

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 20)

lepényhal
t_rl_k_nd_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

törlőkendő

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 20)

kerekítene
d_r_b_l_g_p


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

darabológép

t_r_k_l_s


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 20)

törökülés
p_p_rb_lt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

papirbolt
_v_gf_st_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

üvegfestés


-v-c--


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

ováció?
_nn_p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

ünnep (igen)

p-r-m-t-r


----------



## dreamer42 (2011 Április 20)

paraméter

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

szivárvány

d-l-b-b


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

délibáb
k_v_n_lm_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

kívánalmak 

b-jt-rj-n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

bojtorján
_z_n_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

üzenet

t-rt-z-k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 20)

tartozék
k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

könyvespolc

r-mb--d


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 20)

romboid
_kv_t_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

okvetetlenkedik

k-t-rt-


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 20)

kitörte

p_n_sz_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

panaszkodik (kitaró)

k-t-p-lt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 20)

katapult
_l_mp__b_jn_k


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

olimpiabajnok
r_psz_d__


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 20)

rapszódia
h_g_d_k_nc_rt


----------



## dreamer42 (2011 Április 20)

hegedűkoncert

t_gn_p_l_tt


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

tegnapelőtt
kr_k_d_lk_nny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 20)

krokodilkönny
sz_v_rv_nysz_n_k_k_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Április 20)

szivárványszínűkakas

m-gm-zd-l-s


----------



## loede (2011 Április 20)

megmozdulás

k_rd_szt_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

Kurdisztán

m-g-sf-ld


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

magasföld
t_lt_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

táltos

s-rk-nyf-g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

sárkányfog

f_gsz_v_s_d_s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

fogszuvasodás
_j_bb


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

újabb

f--t-l-t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

fiatalít, főítélet

k_m_r_d_r_b
___
Sziasztok! Jó játékot!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

kamaradarab (fiatalít) Szia 

l-x-k-n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

lexikon

H_l_k_n . k__d_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

Helikon kiadó
ny_md_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

nyomda

p_nzv_rd_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

pénzverde

m_g_sl_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

magaslat
m_h


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

méh

j_gv_r_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

jégvirág

p_rm_t_z_g_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

permetezőgép
_ng_l t_n_d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

angol tanoda

t_ng_r_szcs_m_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

tengerészcsomó
m_l_gsz_ndv_cs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

melegszendvics

t_l_l_sk_rd_s
____
(Sziasztok! Szép napot és kellemes játékot!)_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

találos kérdés
m_g_nh_ngz_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

magánhangzók

h_ngz_v_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

hangzavar
_n_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

unalom

g_pm_st_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

gépmester

sz_m_szt_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

szemeszter
j_t_k_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

játékos

s_v_t_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

sivatag

t_v_k_r_v_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

tevekaraván

k_r_ssz_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

karosszék

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

székfoglaló
m_nk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

munka

h_lyz_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

helyzet

j_l_lk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

jólelkű

t_r_lm_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

türelmes

c_k_r_ _


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 21)

titineni írta:


> helyzet
> 
> j_l_lk_



jólelkű

m_gm_zd_th_t_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

titineni írta:


> türelmes
> 
> c_k_r_ _



cikória

(megmozdíthatatlan)

m_nd_z_n_lt_l


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 21)

3agergely írta:


> cikória
> 
> (megmozdíthatatlan)
> 
> m_nd_z_n_lt_l



mindazonáltal

sz_ll_m_r_ _s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

szellemóriás

_gr_k_t_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 21)

ugrókötél

f_ll_g_r__
___
Kösz a játékot! Jó étvágyat!_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

fillagória

sk_nz_n


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 21)

skanzen
f_lh_jt_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

felhajtás
s_k_r


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 21)

siker
_t_mt_d_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

atomtudos
n_v_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 21)

nívó
m_kd_r_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

mákdaráló
ny_lvt_n


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 21)

nyelvtan
_d_l_f_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 21)

üdülőfalu

_rk_lcsr_nd_sz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

erkölcsrendész
kl_n_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 21)

klinika

kl__k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 21)

kloáka

sz_js_b_sz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

szájsebész
gy_rs v_l_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 21)

gyors válasz

s_t_nyr_zs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 21)

sétányrózsa

m_kv_r_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 21)

mákvirág
f_ld__p_r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 21)

földieper

_l_t_r_m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 21)

elétárom
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 21)

felhőszakadás

d_k_r_t_r


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

dekoratőr
f lsz b d l s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 21)

felszabadulás
l_t_rt_zt_t_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 21)

Kellemes Husvéti ünnepeket kivánok minden Szókirakó játékosnak!


----------



## loede (2011 Április 21)

letartóztatás

b_rsz_k_r_ (háááááááát... nem éppen egyszerű)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

borszakíró _(hááááát igen ...   csak tipp, de azért gugliztam)_

p_ss_ _

_____________


anlikar írta:


> Kellemes Husvéti ünnepeket kivánok minden Szókirakó játékosnak!


_Én is kellemes ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 22)

titineni írta:


> borszakíró _(hááááát igen ...   csak tipp, de azért gugliztam)_
> 
> p_ss_ _
> 
> ...




A borszakíró stimmel!

passió

_ld_z_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

áldozó-oldozó

k-lv-r--

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

kálvária 

sz_k_k_t


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

székeket

e_sz_m_r_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

elszomorít 

sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

szalmakalap

e_ő_r_b_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

erőpróba _(itt: _r_pr_ba_ msh-kat adunk meg)_

_rb_n_s


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

urbánus

k_v_r_t_l


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

keverőtál

h_nd_b_nd_


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

handabanda

k_m_r_k_nc_rt


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

kamarakoncert 

t_ _f_lt_r


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

teafilter

r_vk_l__z


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

teafilter
l_v_l


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

levél

k_cs_ny_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

kicsinye

_lb_rl_


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

albérlő

f_lp_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

felperes

h_gy_b_sz_d


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

hegyibeszéd

_gg_d_l_m


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

aggodalom

b_k_l_nc


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

békalánc

h_s_nm_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

hasonmás
_lt_r_g_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

alterego

cs_sz_ _lj


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

csészealj
_mb_r r_bl_s_k


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

emberrablások

_rv_h_z


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

árvaház
_t_sk_s_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

utaskísérő

_r_ _sk_r_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

óriáskerék

h-ll-mv-lgy


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

hullámvőlgy
sz_ny_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

szőnyeg

n-gyt-k-r-t-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

nagytakaritás
t_rm_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

torma

_d_sz_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

időszerű

k-pl-k-ny


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

képlékeny

l_k_p_r_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

lekaparódik?

-nst-nt


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

az is jó, de én a _lekuporodik_ra gondoltam

instant

f_ny_lny_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

fényelnyelő

r-fl-kt-r


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

reflektor

sz_k_k_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

szökőkút (Mi ma irtó ráérünk. 

-rv-l-nyh-j


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

árvalányhaj (de sajnos már nem sokáig  )

t_v_r_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

távirat

n-p-rny-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

napernyő

cs_pk_b_k_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

csipkebokor

t--r-zs-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

tearózsa

f_h_s_b


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

fahasáb

sz-t-k-t-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

szitakötő

k_rt_z_n

_és egyben búcsúzom, köszi a játékot, kellemes ünnepeket!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

kurtizán (Köszi.Viszont kívánok áldott ünnepeket.)

d--d-l-v


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

diadaliv
h_v_t_l


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 22)

hivatal
b_t_m_r_t


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Április 22)

novitomi írta:


> hivatal
> b_t_m_r_t


 betömörít(?)

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 22)

eszmecsere
f_lf_rd_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

fölfordulás

k-rf-rg-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

körforgás

v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

villámhárító (Szia!)

-szm-l-tl-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

eszméletlen (Szia szép estét!)

h_sz_k_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

hiszékeny

ny-lvb-tl-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

nyelvbotlás

b_sz_dh_b_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

beszédhibás

sz-lt-l-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

széltoló

m_kv_r_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

mákvirág

n-b-ncsv-r-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

nebáncsvirág

l_bd_r_zs_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 22)

labdarozsa
sz_m_v_gk_r_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

szemüvegkeret

f_g_sk_r_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

fogaskerék

f-gk-f-ny-l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 22)

fogaskerék
ny_kl_nc


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

fogkefenyél
nyaklánc


c_p_k_n_l


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 22)

fogkefenyél
d_szn_v_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 22)

disznóvágás

h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

hurkatöltő

t-j-sf-


----------



## dreamer42 (2011 Április 23)

tojásfa

f_lt_m_d_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

feltámadás
f_mt_sy f_lm


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 23)

fantasy film
_j k_rsz_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 23)

új korszak
f_n_k_tl_n t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

feneketlentó

gy_m_lcsk_s_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 23)

gyümölcskosár
f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 23)

feneketlen tó
f-rt-tl-n-t-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

földrengés

fertőtlenítő

n-m-s-t-tt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

nemesitett
__t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

autó 

f-lh-k-rc-l-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

felhőkarcoló
t_v_ _szt_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

tévéasztal

m-szl-g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

maszlag
-ny-k n-pj-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

anyák napja

f_ld_nd_l_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

földindulás
m-nd-nk-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

mindenki

-ssz-s-t-tt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

összesitett
cs-m-g-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

csemege

ny_l_nks_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

nyalánkság

m-zs-l-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

mazsola
cs-m-t-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

mazsola
csemete
k_gl_f


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

kuglof
-t-l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

kuglóf
étel

ny-sz-t-rt-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 23)

nyuszitorta?
h-dr-t-l-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

hidratáló (igen 

p-ff-szt-tt r-zs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

puffasztott rizs

d_ _t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 23)

diéta
p_rc_l_nt_ny_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

porcelántányér

t_ _sk_szl_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

teáskészlet

k-v-d-r-l-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

kávédaráló

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

zsemlemorzsa

h-jb-k-p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

hajbakap

h_nc_tk_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

huncutkodik

k-tny-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

kotnyeles

b_lf_c_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

balfácán

-gy-f-gy-tt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 23)

ügyefogyott
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 23)

felhőszakadás

t_sz_t_sz_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 23)

tuszatosza
k_l_m_tl_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

keLLemetlen?

-j-nd-k


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 23)

ajándék
sz_r_n_cs_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

szerencse
r_gg_l


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 24)

reggel
k_m_nyt_j_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

keménytojás
_br_szt_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 24)

ébresztő

l_v_lt_t_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

levéltetű
t-v-sz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

tavasz

m-d-rf-tty


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

madárfütty
m_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

mese (mise)

pr-d-k-c--


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 24)

prédikáció
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

almáspite

t-j-sk-v-


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 24)

tejeskávé

sz_r_k_z_tt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

szorakozott
_rd_ t_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

erdőtűz

p-rzs-l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

perzsel
cs_ng_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

csengő

-rd-kt-l-n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

érdektelen
_gy_nr_h_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

egyenruha

-v-r-ll


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

overall
m_nk_


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

munka
p_h_n_n_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

pihenőnap
k_s_rt_s


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

kisértés
_l_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

elem
_t_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

étel

l-gsz-mj


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

légszomj
_l_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

ólom
_kk_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

álom,elem,ólom

akkor

t-km-gh-j


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

tökmaghéj
k_v_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

követ

l_h_t_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

lehető
m_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

léhűtő

mese

k-v-r-k-n-l


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

lőhető

kavarókanál
k_v_t


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

követ, kévét,kivet

f_f_k_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

fifika
l_mbh_ll_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

lombhullató

f_t_h_m_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

futóhomok
h_s_g


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

hőség

k_n_k_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

kánikula
_jt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

ajtó

t-v-k-r-v-n


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

ajtó, tevekaraván

b_rd_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

bordür
ny_v_g


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

nyávog

k_mp_z_c_ _


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

kompozició
z_n_ m_


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

zenemű

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

koronatanú
b_rs_g


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

bírság

_l_b_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

alibi
k_nyh_ m_l_c


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

konyhamalac

p-rk-lts-g


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 24)

pörköltség
_jf_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

éjfél
_jt_ f_lf_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 24)

ajtófélfa
l_pcs_h_z


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

lépcsőház
_r_h_t_l


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 24)

áruhitel
p_p_rg_l_cs_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

papirgalacsin
_js_g


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 24)

újság
_t_lb_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 24)

italbár
h_r_ngsz_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

ételbár
__t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 24)

autó
p_r_st_j_s


----------



## 55Ilona (2011 Április 24)

pirostojás
k_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 24)

katalizátor
l_v_l_b_k_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

levelibéka

-m-tk-z- s-sk-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 24)

imátkozósáska
_l_f_nt


----------



## loede (2011 Április 25)

elefánt

l_gyp_p_r


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

légypapír

t_r_b_k_ncs


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

túrabakancs
k_sz_nt_


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

köszöntő

sz_mcs_pp_nt_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

szemcseppentő

f-csk-nd-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

fecskendő
f_rk_s_mb_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

farkasember

z-mb-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

zombi
p_nkr_c__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 25)

pankráció

_sz_pb_rk_z_s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 25)

iszapbirkozás
_nt_rn_t


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

internet

s_r_z_th_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

sorozathős
sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

szappanopera

t_t_mr-h-v-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

tetemrehívás
m_n_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

Moebius írta:


> tetemrehívás
> m_n_t_r



monitor

k-zd-l-p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

kezdőlap
y_y_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

yoyo

h-ngf-szl-ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

hangfoszlány
b_szk_s_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

büszkeség

cs-tt-n-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

csattanó
_ng_ln_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

angolna

h-r-ng


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

harang
m_csk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

macska (hering)

-g-rf-g-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

egérfogó
k_lcs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

kulcs

k-ssz-f-r-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

kasszafuró
t_lv_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

tolvaj

zs-kb-m-csk-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

zsákbamacska
cs_k_l_d_


----------



## menyu (2011 Április 25)

csokoládé
_ngy_jt_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 25)

öngyújtó
l_mp__l_j


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 25)

lámpaolaj
kr_k_d_l


----------



## Vicaby (2011 Április 25)

krokodil
h_j_t_r_s


----------



## buffalobill (2011 Április 26)

hajótörés
p_r_m_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

piramis

--sztr-l--


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

Ausztrália

-rsz-ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

erszény

v-lt-z-tl-n-l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

változatlanul

-gys-g-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

egységes

k--dv-ny-k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

kiadványok

m-g-gy-z-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

megegyezés

t-lm-cs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

tolmács

t-jsz-l-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

tájszólás

l_v_sk_ck_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 26)

leveskocka ?

k_pk_r_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

képkeret

s_rsj_gy


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 26)

sorsjegy
s_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

séta

s-jt-l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

sajtol
k_sl_ny


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 26)

kislány

H_sv_t-sz_g_t_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

Húsvét-szigetek
_ny_ m_csk_


----------



## Ditti09 (2011 Április 26)

anyamacska

f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

főnyeremény
t_t_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 26)

tátog
c_rk_szp_r_nd


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

cirkuszporond
_m_r_k_


----------



## longi1 (2011 Április 26)

cirkuszporond

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 26)

Amerika
kelekotya
b_nd_g_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

bendegúz

b-kt-r-t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

baktéritő
sz_kr_z_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

szikrázik

g-b-ly-d-k


----------



## longi1 (2011 Április 26)

szikrázik

l_p_k_d_k


----------



## longi1 (2011 Április 26)

gabalyodik

l_p_k_d_k


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 26)

gabalyodik
g_mb_ly_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

lopakodik
gömbölyödik

h-m-sk-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

hamiskás
h_m_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

homok

v-szt-gz-r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

vesztegzár
_n_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

ének

r-kk-l-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

rukkolo
_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

elem,álom,ólom (rukkola)

r-b-rb-r-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

rebarbara
j_g__r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

jaguár

j_g_r_ls_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

jégeralsó
j_n__r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

január

j_n_cs_r


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Április 26)

janicsár

k_r_lyl_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

királylány
k_r_lys_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 26)

királyság
cs_sz_rs_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

cxsászárság

k_l_m_jk_
___
sziasztok!_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

kalamajka
Sz_mb__z_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

szimbiózis

t_sz_f_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

tiszafa
_mb_r_s_g


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 26)

emberiség
kl_p_f_l_


----------



## eetee (2011 Április 26)

klopfoló
c_p_f_z_ (néhány megkérdezett -magyarul nem tudó- ember szerint a legszebb hangzású magyar szó)


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

cipőfűző
f_gyv_r_s _r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

fegyveresőr

gl-r--


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

gloria
t_j_k_zt_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

tájékoztató

p_p_d_h_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

pipadohány

k-r-v


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

körív

t_rs_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

tarsoly

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

szalamandra

g_t_rt_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

gitártok
_p_l_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

épületőr

f-gh-j-s


----------



## eetee (2011 Április 26)

ápolótár 
_nt_z_k_nn_


----------



## eetee (2011 Április 26)

foghíjas
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

-- törölve --


----------



## eetee (2011 Április 26)

szájzár
h_nn_b_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

létszámjelentés
k_ld_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 26)

Ebből mi lesz?

foghíjas öntözőkanna
lehetetlen...
Hannibál küldetés

ny_lv_j_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

nyelvujitás
v_s_rl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 26)

Gipszo írta:


> épületőr
> 
> f-gh-j-s



foghíjas

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 26)

türelemjáték

g_pszd_sz_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

gipszdíszítés

m-d-r-nfl--nz-


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 26)

madárinfluenza
d_mb_rm_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 26)

dombormű

k_f_ _ssz_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

kofaasszony

st_t_szt_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 26)

statiszta
_l_m_sz_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

elemészt

k-rr-z--


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

(alamuszi)

korrózió

r_ _kc_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

reakció

d-l-j-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

delejes
m_z


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 26)

méz
m_z


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 26)

Kiharu írta:


> méz
> m_z



méz

k_nd_d_t_s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 26)

kandidátus
_gy_t_m


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 26)

kandidátus
_gy_t_m


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 26)

Kiharu írta:


> kandidátus
> _gy_t_m



egyetem

m_lt_s_gt_lj_s


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 26)

méltoságteljes
p_mp_


----------



## loede (2011 Április 26)

pompa

z_ldf_l_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 26)

zöldfülü
h_jl_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

hajlik

-lk-ny


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Április 26)

alkony

cs-cs-m-s-r-s


----------



## loede (2011 Április 27)

csecsemősírás ?

_n_k_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

unoka
p_rk_d_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

pirkadat

-l-tst-l-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

életstílus

_gyn_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

ágynemű

k-sp-rn-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

kispárna

t_rzsv_nd_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

törzsvendég
_l_dtt_j


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

aludttej

d_n_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

dinamó

p-ks-t-m-ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

péksütemény
k_r_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

karóra

_rsz_g_lm_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

országalma
_l_mt_rt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 27)

elemtartó

c_rk_sz


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

cirkusz
_l_f_nt


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

elefánt
_d_ss_g


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

édesség
cs_k_l_d_t_rt_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

csokoládétorta
c_kr_szd_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

cukrászda
k_ck_c_k_r


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

kockacukor
m_csk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

macska, Micske

m_n_r_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

minaret

j_t_g_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

minaret?
_m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

jatagán
ima / eme /

j_n_cs_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

janicsár

cs_rt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

csörte

p_rb_jh_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

párbajhős

r_l_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

rálőtt

cs_t_z_j


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

3agergely írta:


> rálőtt
> 
> cs_t_z_j



csatazaj

p_sk_p_r_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

puskaporos

g_n_r_l_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

3agergely írta:


> puskaporos
> 
> g_n_r_l_s




generális

h_gy_m_ny_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

hagyományos
S_h_r_z_d_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

Seherezade
_t_nf_t_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

novitomi írta:


> Seherezade
> _t_nf_t_




utánfutó

cs_l_rd


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

csalárd
_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

erdőkerülő
b_rl_ngk_t_t_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

barlangkutató
n_gy_gy_sz


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

nőgyogyász
_k_c_rd_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

akácerdő
v_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Április 27)

virág

sz_k_c_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

szakoca
n_z_p_nt


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

nézőpont
f_l_l_s_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

felelőség
Gr_z_s t_szt_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

grízestészta
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

felfőkarcoló 
t_l_ld k_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

találd ki
n__r_n_sz_nsz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

neoreneszánsz
_r_d_l_m


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

uradalom
f_ls_gs_rt_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> neoreneszánsz
> _r_d_l_m



uradalom

m_g_m_szth_t_tl_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

megemészthetetlen
_b_d


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

megemészthetetlen
r_g_g_m_


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

felségsértés ... megemészthetetlen ... ebéd 
__t_m_t_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> megemészthetetlen
> _b_d




ebéd

_t_r_ _ -t_ _


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

ebéd 
v_cs_r_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

anlikar írta:


> ebéd
> v_cs_r_




vacsora

és akkor az én előzőm, mert "összeakadtunk" 

_t_r_ _ -t_ _


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

milzsu írta:


> vacsora
> 
> és akkor az én előzőm, mert "összeakadtunk"
> 
> _t_r_ _ -t_ _


ötórai-tea
_ngl__


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

Anglia
_t_z_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

utazás
v_r_tl_n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

váratlan 
m_g_rk_z_tt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

megérkezett
__r_p_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

Európa

_tm_r_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Átmérő
gl_b_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

glóbusz

p_r_m_t_r


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

globusz
l_gb_l_n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

paraméter
t_t_z_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

tetőzet
_p_tk_z_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

épitkezés
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> tetőzet
> _p_tk_z_s



építkezés

_llv_nyz_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

állványzat
t_rvr_jz


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> állványzat
> t_rvr_jz



tervrajz

m_sz_k_r_jz


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

tervrajz
_g_szs_gt_l_n_l


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

műszakirajz
k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

műszaki rajz
t_bl_z_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

táblázat
f_nt_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

keresztrejtvény
m_nd_r_n


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

fontos
p_nt_tl_n
nemtudok veletek tartani


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

fontos
h_b_j_l_nt_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

pontatlan


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 27)

pasztorjudit írta:


> pontatlan




????


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

hibajelentés
n_gy_nf_nt_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

nagyon fontos
j_rm_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 27)

jármű
k_l_m_r_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

kalamáris

cs_cs_l_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

csücsülök,csócsálok?
h_dn_gy


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

hadnagy
k_v_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

kővel, kivel

sz_pr_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

szoprán

_n_k_sn_


----------



## claire- (2011 Április 27)

szoprán
g_pl_k_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

géplakatos
l_h_t_s_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

lehetőség

v_sk_l_p_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

vaskalapos
v_s_l_rc_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 27)

vasálarcos

p_nc_l_ng


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

páncéling
f_b_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 27)

fabula

j_ll_msz_l_rds_g


----------



## loede (2011 Április 27)

jellemszilárdság

_rg_zd_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 27)

orgazda

k_lk_pv_s_l_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

külképviselet?
d_pl_m_c__


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

diplomácia

v_z_mm_nt_ss_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

vizummentesség
K_n_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

Kanada

v_z_s_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

vízesés
cs_b_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 27)

csobog

t_r_st_j_lz_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

turistajelzés

k_l_nd_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 27)

kalandozás

_lm_nyb_sz_m_l_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

élménybeszámoló
k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

kalandtúra

v_z_b_c_kl_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

vízibicikli
B_l_t_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

Balaton

n_p_z_kr_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

napozókrém
l__g_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

leégés

sz_lm_k_l_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

szalmakalap
h_t-d_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

hot-dog

l_ng_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

lángos
n_p_z__gy


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

napozóágy

s-g-rv-d-l-m


----------



## novitomi (2011 Április 27)

sugárvédelem
n_p_l_j


----------



## macaszipi (2011 Április 27)

napolaj
k_p_e_e_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

macaszipi írta:


> napolaj
> k_p_e_e_


képkeret (de így: k-pk-r-t )

k-p-kt-n-cs


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

kupaktanács
m_nd_r_n


----------



## loede (2011 Április 28)

mandarin

t_m_t_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

tematikus

m_t_m_t_k_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

matamatikus

t-jsz-nh-b


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

tejszínhab

s_kkj_tszm_


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 28)

sakkjátszma

p_r_t_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

puritán
f_lm


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 28)

film

sk_nz_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

skanzen

_p_szt_sz_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

Ópusztaszer

v_z_m_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

vizimalom

g_m_sk_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

gémeskút

d_l_b_b


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

délibáb
H_rt_b_gy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 28)

Hortobágy

v_l_scs_nt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

velőscsont
k_ty__l


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

kutyaól

m_csk_j_j


----------



## miss crok (2011 Április 28)

macskajaj

k_z_mb_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 28)

közömbös

k_z_m_t_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

kazamaták
l_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

lét

k_zm_t_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 28)

kozmetika

n_v_nyt_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

növénytan
_l_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 28)

élet, ölét

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

szivárvány
_gb_lt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 28)

égbolt

b_lt_v

(Kösz a játékot, sziasztok!)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

boltív

K_mcs_tk_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

Kamcsatka
cs_ll_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

csillár

t_jg_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

tajga

t_ndr_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

tundra
T_jg_t_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

Tájgetosz

Sp_rt_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

Spárta

r_bsz_lg_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

rabszolga

h_jcs_r


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 28)

3agergely írta:


> rabszolga
> 
> h_jcs_r




hajcsár

_s_ _r_ (rabszolgáról ugrott be; filmsorozat főszereplő volt)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

Isaura

sz_pp_n_p_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

szappanopera

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 28)

3agergely írta:


> szappanopera
> 
> r_nsz_rv_s



rénszarvas

sz_nh_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

szánhúzó, színházi

m_l_m_t


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 28)

3agergely írta:


> szánhúzó, színházi
> 
> m_l_m_t



malomút
(erre gondoltál?)

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

szivárvány (malamut?)

g-rb-t-k-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

_(malamut-ra, de bármi jó, ami beleillik)_

görbetükör

sz_b_ds_gh_rc

__
_kösz a játékot, sziasztok!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

szabadságharc (Szia.)

-rc-ncs-p


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 28)

3agergely írta:


> _(malamut-ra, de bármi jó, ami beleillik)_
> 
> görbetükör
> 
> ...




én is köszi a játékot! szép napot nektek!!

szabadságharc

v_r_f_ny_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

verőfényes
b_r_lt


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 28)

borult
m_j_mk_ny_rf_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 28)

majomkenyérfa
_gy


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

ágy,agy
h_zv_z_t_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

egy
házvezető
k_ld_sb_t


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 28)

házvezető
sz_r_ncs_l_v_g


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 28)

koldusbot
l_b_t_p_rt_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

libatepertő
_l_dt t_j


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

libatepertő
ny_lc_mb


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

aludt tej 
h_r_z_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

aludttej
nyúlcomb
horizont

sz_ksz_rv_z_t
__
_Kedves anlikar, a figyelmedbe ajánlok valamit.
Ha rossz ritmusban érkezik a bejegyzésed,
a *"Módosít"* gommbot megnyomva, törölheted a bejegyzést,
vagy megváltoztathatod a szövegét._


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

horizont
szakszervezet
cs_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

csík 

r-m-km-


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

csok csak
b_ll_nty_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

csók csak
b_lh_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

billentyű
z_n_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

remekmű
h_ldk_r_s


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

zene
m_l_d__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

Moebius írta:


> horizont
> szakszervezet
> cs_k


csík :smile:

r-m-km-

Nézzük meg hogy megelőztek e bennünket!


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

Gipszo írta:


> szabadságharc (Szia.)
> 
> -rc-ncs-p


___
úgy látom, itt megszkadt a lánc_

aconcsap

f_ldm_v_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

3agergely írta:


> ___
> úgy látom, itt megszkadt a lánc_
> 
> aconcsap
> ...


földmüves
sz_l_d


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

szalad (arconcsap)

k-r-mb-l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

karambol
K_rh_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

kórház

p-nzk-t-g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 28)

pénzköteg

j_v_rsz_rv_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 28)

3agergely írta:


> pénzköteg
> 
> j_v_rsz_rv_s



jávorszarvas

h_k_tr_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

hókotró
l_g_l_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Április 28)

Moebius írta:


> jávorszarvas
> l_g_l_





összeakadtunk , bocsi
legelő

h_k_tr_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Április 28)

Kedves 3agergely
rosszul esett amegjegyzésed, nagyon egyedül vagyok, szerettem játszani veletek, de azthiszem abbahagyom tisztelettel "anlikar"


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

k_rl_k m_r_dj
____________
_maradj velünk, anlikar!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

kérlek maradj (Ez játék! )

l-gysz-v-s


----------



## samucsalad (2011 Április 28)

légy szíves

m_s_ly_gj


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

mosolyogj
b_z_ny_t_k


----------



## gyemant20 (2011 Április 28)

*.*

bizonyiték

sz_r_lm-sp_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

gyemant20 írta:


> bizonyiték
> 
> sz_r_lm-sp_r


szerelmespár
_g_z


----------



## loede (2011 Április 28)

igéz

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 28)

eszméletlen
sz_ny_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

szőnyeg

g-szt-ny-p-r-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 29)

gesztenyepüré

_gsz_k_d_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

égszakadás

h-jn-lh-s-d-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 29)

hajnalhasadás

f_ld_nd_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

földindulás

b-lyg-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

bolygó
n_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 29)

nép

n_pp


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 29)

nipp ?

p_rc_l_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

porcelán
t__scs_sz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Április 29)

teáscsésze

cs_sz_ _lj


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

csészealj

n_szm_n_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

nászmenet
_sk_v_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

esküvő

v_lm_sk_rt_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

vilmoskörte
k_csm_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

kocsma

k_cs_l_b


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

kacsaláb
m_s_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

mese

l_g_nd_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

legenda
f_z_csk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

főzőcske

f-k-n-l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

fakanál
gr_z_st_szt_


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 29)

Moebius írta:


> fakanál
> gr_z_st_szt_


 
grizestészta


v-k-l-k-n-l


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 29)

vakolókanál
l_v_l_st_szt_


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 29)

pasztorjudit írta:


> vakolókanál
> l_v_l_st_szt_


 
levelestészta


m-ggy-sp-t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

meggyespite
cs_r_szny_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 29)

cseresznye
f_k_t_r_b_zl_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

feketeribizli
_l_m_zs__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

alamizsna

k-nysz-r-rz-t


----------



## loede (2011 Április 29)

kényszerérzet

_rj_r_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

őrjárat
b_zt_ns_g


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 29)

Moebius írta:


> őrjárat
> b_zt_ns_g


 

biztonság


v-ll-nym-t-r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

villanymotor

v-lt-k-pcs-l-


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 29)

váltókapcsoló

-lm-tl-ns-g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

álmatlanság

k-k-d-z-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

kókadozó
r_gg_l


----------



## loede (2011 Április 30)

reggel

_ssz__k_d


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

összeakad
_z_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

izom 

g-b-ly-d-k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

Gabalyodik
G_rd__sz_ cs_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

Gordiuszi csomó

k-mpl-k-lt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

komplikált
_gysz_r_s_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

egyszerűsítés

k-p-p-lv-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

kipipálva

h_rc_gn_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

hercegnő
k_r_ly_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

királyi

d_r_ly_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

derelye
t_rp


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

törp

p-ll-n-t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

pillanat
_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

idő

m_g_r_s_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

megerősödik

r-pp-n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

roppan
t_r_k


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

Moebius írta:


> roppan
> t_r_k


 
torok


r-gg-l-nk-nt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

reggelenként
g-mb-ly-


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

gömbölyű

d_mb_r_


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

titineni írta:


> gömbölyű
> 
> d_mb_r_


 
domború


-d-m-ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

adomány

cs-r-k-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

Gipszo írta:


> adomány
> 
> cs-r-k-r-sk-d-l-m


 
cserekereskedelem


m-gz-tv-d-l-m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

magzatvédelem

n-k-f-t-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

nekifutás

k_psz_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

kapszula
k_cs_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

kacsa

p_fr_ny


----------



## szenice (2011 Április 30)

páfrány
sz.t.r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

szatir
_jsz_k_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

éjszaka

b_nk_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

bankár
f_ly_sz_ml_


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 30)

folyószámla

p_sz_ _nsz


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

titineni írta:


> folyószámla
> 
> p_sz_ _nsz


 

pasziánsz


h-h-ny-


----------



## laara (2011 Április 30)

hóhányó

t_rr_t_r_ _m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

territorium
l_h_t_s_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

lehetőség 

-s-ly-gy-nl-s-g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

esélyegyenlőség
k_r_t_t_v


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

karitatív

j-t-k-nys-g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

jótékonyság
b_rk_ ny_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

birkanyáj

sz-rp-nt-n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

szerpentin
r_nd_r _k_d_m__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

rendőrakadémia

m-st-rk-rz-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 30)

mesterkurzus 

t-p-szt-l-t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

tapasztalat

-rt-l-m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

értelem
k_t_n_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 30)

katona, kitűnő

k-z-rz-t


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 30)

közérzet

k_s_rl_t_ p_tk_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

kisérleti patkány
_ls_ s_g_ly


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 30)

elsősegély
_lk_lm_z_tt f_z_k_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

alkalmazott fizika
k_m__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

kémia

-sztr-n--t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

asztronauta
_rs_kl_


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 30)

űrsikló
t_l_jv_z


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 30)

talajvíz

f-sz-r-pl-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

főszereplő

d-jk-m-s-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 1)

dajkamese

k_v_lts_g_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

kiváltságos
_gy_d_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 1)

egyedi

k_l_nc


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

különc
v_ssz_t_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 1)

visszatérés

_t_t_z_


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

átutazó


v-r-gv-z-


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

virágváza

d-k-m-nt-mf-lm


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

dokumentumfilm

g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

gondolatolvasó
m_g__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

mágia

v-r-zs-t-l


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

varázsital

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

varázspálca
ny_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

nyúl

k_csk_g_d_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

kecskegida
M_c_m_ck_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

Micimackó

k_ng_r_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

kenguru
t_gr_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

tigris

r_zs_m_k


----------



## lonika (2011 Május 1)

rozsomák
h_rm_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

hermelin

k_rm_r_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

kormorán
m_d_r


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 1)

madár
v_z_p_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

vizipók
cs_d_ p_k


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 1)

csodapók
sz_rk_h_rcs_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

szürkeharcsa?
_r_nyh_rcs_g


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

aranyhörcsög
_rd_gf__k_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

ördögfióka
p_r_nty


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

poronty

f-k-z-t-s-n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

fokozatosan
l_pcs_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

lépcső

b-ng-sz-


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

böngésző
b_rt_nt_lt_l_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

börtöntöltelék
r_nd_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

rendőr

sz-b-lys-rt-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

szabálysértés
b_rs_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

bírság

k-l-pc-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

kelepce
cs_pd_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

csapda

sz-k-v-ny


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

szökevény


v-ll-t-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

vallatás
b_l_ncs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

bilincs

h-z-gs-g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

hazugság
_l_kt_s_kk


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

Moebius írta:


> hazugság
> _l_kt_s_kk


 
elektrosokk /ha erre gondoltál, kim.1betű/ 


v-z-kl-ss-l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

vezekléssel
h_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

hát,hat,hét (Én is azt gondoltam,de nem maradt ki,tehát -elektosokk)

b-nh-d-s


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

bűnhődés



b-k-ss-gb-n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

békességben

m-g-ll-p-d-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

megállapodás
v_d_lk_


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

vádalku



f-ll-b-z-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

fellebezés

l-lk-b-t-g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

lelkibeteg
psz_h_l_g__


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

Pszi*c*hológia lenne?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

millovics írta:


> Pszi*c*hológia lenne?


igen az,de adj rejtvényt


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

-n-lf-b-t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

analfabéta(hahaha)
j_t_k


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

játék
k-p-cs-ng-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

Kapucsengő
_nst_b_l


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

instabill

-szt-lt-r-t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

asztalteritő
_ng_d_lm_s


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

engedelmes
h-rg-l-t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

horgolótű
kr__t_v


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

kreatív
-t-l-j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

étolaj

s-t-r-cs


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

sütőrács
gr_ll


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

grill

f-stf-lh-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

füstfelhő
b_r_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

bárány

g-mb-ly-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

Gombolyag?
d_ssz_rt_c__


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

_(gömbölyű)_

disszertáció

z_r_v_zsg_


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

záróvizsga
-tt-t-d


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

attitüd
f__n(mitologiai lény)


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

attitűd

faun

r_z_g_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

rozoga
l_cs_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

lecsó

r_nt_tt_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 1)

rántotta
sz-rk-szt-s-g


----------



## laara (2011 Május 1)

szerkesztőség

h_jd_n_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 2)

hajdani

k_gy_lm_s
_
sziasztok!_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

kegyelmes

s_rth_t_tl_n
___
Sziasztok! Jó játékot mindenkinek!_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

sérthetetlen

-ll-n-ll-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

ellenálló

m_gsz_ll_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

megszállás

b_r_k_d


----------



## andiandi18 (2011 Május 2)

barikád

t_rt_n_l_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

történelem
_t_ls_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

utolsó

m_h_k_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

mohikán

sz_ _


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

Sziú
ny-l


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

nyél

sz_l_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

szalag

_szl_pf_


----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 2)

szalag
_d_g_s_t_


----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 2)

3agergely írta:


> szalag
> 
> _szl_pf_


 oszlopfa 
v_h_rl_mp_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

3agergely: oszlopfő
cat34: idegesítő
cat34: viharlámpa

p_r_d_x_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

paradoxon
g_b_nc


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

gubanc

p_p_r_sz


----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 2)

papirusz
j_j_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

kapadohány

(papirusz)

h_j_n_pl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

hajónapló

v_sm_csk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

vasmacska

sz_kl_z_t_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

sziklazátony

sz_g_tl_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

szigetlakó

J_ . _tv_gy_t . k_v_n_k! _(3 szó)_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

Jó étvágyat kívánok!

v_sz_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

viszont

cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

csalhatatlan
p_nkr_c__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 2)

pankráció

_sz_pb_rk_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

iszapbírkózás

cs-k-k-r-


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

csokikúra

cs_kk


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

Csekk
f_z_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

fizetés

m_n_m_lb_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

minimálbér
m_nk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

mankó 

v_szt_rt_l_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

vésztartalék
_rsz_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

őrszem

_k_rsz_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

ökörszem
n_v_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 2)

növény


d-k-m-nt-mf-lm


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

dokumentumfilm
b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 2)

bizonyítvány


h-r-ngj-t-k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

harangjáték
d_ll_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

dallam

l_v_gr_nd


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 2)

lovagrend



m-s-rv-lt-z-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

műsorváltozás

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 2)

szemfényvesztés


-r-lk-d-h-z


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

uralkodóház
k_r_ly


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

király

tr_n_r_k_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

trónörökös
_t_d


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

utód

sz_ _szt_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

sziasztok
_gy_t_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 2)

egyetem

l_ngl_v_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

lánglovag

v_ll_ng_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 2)

villongás

cs_tl_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

csatlós

cs_t_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 2)

csatolás

m_f_gs_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

műfogsor

pr-t-z-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Május 2)

protézis

f_gp_tl_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

fogpótlás

p-rc-l-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Május 2)

porcelán

cs_sz_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

csiszolás

-lt-t-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Május 2)

altató

k_jg_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

kéjgáz

-nt-d-t


----------



## loede (2011 Május 2)

éntudat

k_mf_n_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

(öntudat?)

kémfőnök

k_ft_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

kaftán

p_rl_m_nt


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

parlament

b_d_b_cs


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 3)

bodobács

l_p_s_l_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

lépéselőny

_l_nysz_b_ly


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

elönyszabály
_v_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

üveg

_lk_p_szt_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

elképesztő
br_v_r_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

bravúros

f_l_m_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

felemelő
n_gysz_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

nagyszerű

_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

elementáris

s_r_mp_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

sorompó

n_gy_p_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

nagyapa

n_gysz_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

négyszeres

_jt_f_lf_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

ajtófélfa

k_p_t_l_f_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

kaputelefon
f__


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

fiú

f_ _t_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

főétel

_r_mf_jl_szt_


----------



## Csipke77 (2011 Május 3)

kreatív
f_ltv_rr_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

áramfejlesztő

sz_p_rm_gn_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

szupermágnes

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 3)

ejtőernyő

k_t_z_tt


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

kötözött

s_nk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

sonka

k_r_k_z_


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 3)

kerekező
m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

malomkerék
_r_lt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

őrölt

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

totemoszlop

_m_l_tt


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

amulett

f_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

fétis

sz_ll_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

szellem
l_v_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

lovas

_gb_k_ _lt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

égbekiáltó

sz_mf_nyv_szt_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

szemfényvesztő

_r_szcs_t_rn_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

ereszcsatorna

b_rt_nt_lt_l_k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

börtöntöltelék

h_s_ng


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

husáng

k_t_ngk_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

katángkóró

sz_k_k_t


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 3)

szökőkút

M_rg_t-sz_g_t


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Margit-sziget
p_zs_m_p_rt_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

pizsamaparti 

_rk_lcs


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

erkölcs

cs_sz_r


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

csiszár, csőszer

d_k_r_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

dekoratőr

b_kt_rh_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

bakterház

f_r_gcs_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

farigcsál

f_rf_ng_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

furfangos

v_rsl_b


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

versláb
k_v_tk_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

következő

k_k_v_z_tt


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

kikövezett
h_j_p_dl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

hajópadló

f_kp_d_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

fékpedál
__t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

autó

r_ll_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

roller

b_bk_rm_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

bábkormány
f_ld


----------



## Szilvacska36 (2011 Május 3)

föld
_bl_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

ablak

h_ldk_mp


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

Holdkomp

p_t_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 3)

pátosz

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

szurikáta

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

pohárköszöntő

h_bv_r_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

habverő
_nn_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

ünnep

v_k_bl_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

vakablak
h_zf_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 3)

házfal

l_k_k_cs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Május 3)

lakókocsi

s_t_rt_b_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

sátortábor
_lb_rl_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

albérlet

_lb_r_l


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

elbirál
_ngy_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

ingyen

t_szt_l_td_j


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

tiszteletdij
v_gy_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

vagyon

sz_nh_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 3)

színház

k_p_lty_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

kopoltyú
v_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 3)

vizi

p_r_lyc_p_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

pörölycápa
d_lf_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

delfin

h_rcs_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

Harcsa
t_zsd_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

tőzsde

p_nzv_rd_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

pénzverde
r_kl_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

reklám

r_kl_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

raklap
t_h_rj_rm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 3)

teherjármű

k_l_l_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

külalak

k_ll_k_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

kellékes
sz_nh_z


----------



## gabcca (2011 Május 3)

színház
_gy_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

agyaló?
_tt_r_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

étterem

z_v_t_r
_______
:..:


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

zivatar
_fj_bb


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Május 3)

ifjabb
b_lcs


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

bölcs
b_g_ly


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 3)

bagoly
t-l-f-n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

telefon
t_ng_r_sz


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

tengerész
k_rm_ny


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

hajtómű
k_rm_ny


----------



## daxi (2011 Május 3)

*kirakós*

repülőgép

b l t n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

Balaton?
dr_g_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

mme35 írta:


> tengerész
> k_rm_ny



kormány

k-pk-d-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

kapkodás
m_ss_lh_ngz_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

mássalhangzók

z-ng-tl-n


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

zöngétlen

_ng_rsz_g_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 3)

ingerszegény

k_sz_b


----------



## laara (2011 Május 3)

küszöb

p_szk_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 3)

piszkavas

sz_m_rm_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 3)

szemérmetlen


r-k-nc-tl-n


----------



## loede (2011 Május 3)

rakoncátlan

sz_t_ _c_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

szituáció

sz_t_cs


----------



## loede (2011 Május 4)

szatócs

_k_d_m_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

akadémia

ny_lc_p_


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 4)

nyúlcipő
t-k-rt-j-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

tükörtojás

kr_mpl_ _rr


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

krumpliorr

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Május 4)

póréhagyma
f_lk_sz _t_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

félkészétel

_t_lm_r_d_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

ételmaradék

m_sl_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

moslék

t_rvg_zd_lk_d_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

tervgazdálkodás


p_r_psz_ch_l_g__


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

parapszichológia

_lt_tv_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

ültetvény

t_k_r_t_n_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

takarítónő

t_k_r_l_nt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

tekerőlant

sz_lh_rf_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

szélhárfa

_l_l_r_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

alulírott

t_sk_r_d__


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

táskarádió
m_lt_d_z_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

múltidéző


m-j-mp-r-d-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

majomparádé
n_szt_lg__


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 4)

nosztalgia

_l_m_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

elemes
k_s__t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

kisautó

l_kkc_p_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 4)

lakkcipő

t_nc_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

táncoló
m_v_sz_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

művészet

sz_br_sz


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 4)

szobrász

m_v_sz_tt_rt_n_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

művészettörténész

g_ll_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

gallér
_ld_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

oldal

f_ld_nt_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

földöntúli
_f_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

ufó 

p-k-lb-l-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

pokolbeli
_rsz_rny


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 4)

űrszörny

cs_ll_g_k
h_b_r_j_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

csillagok háboruja
L_jl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

Leila

_z_r_v_s . S_ly_m


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 4)

Ezeréves Sólyom

M_ll_n_r_s
P_rk


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

Millenáris Park

sz_b_rcs_p_rt


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 4)

szoborcsoport

k_mp_z_c_ _


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

kompozició
m_z__m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

múzeum

k__ll_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

kiállitás
b_rl_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 4)

bérlet

p_n_pt_k_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

panoptikum

_d_sz_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

időszakos

c_p_kr_m


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

cipőkrém

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

katamarán
H_j_


----------



## kapitanyjudit (2011 Május 4)

hajó
t_l_f_n


----------



## kapitanyjudit (2011 Május 4)

telefon
_r_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

Óra
_d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

idő

sz_ml_p


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

számlap
m_t_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

mutató

m_s_dp_rc


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

másodperc

l_c_sz_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

Lucaszék
t_z_nh_r_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

Lucaszék
t_z_nh_r_m


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

tizenhárom

_k_st_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

okostojás

cs_k_ny_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

csökönyös

_nd_g_k_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

csökönyös
_nd_l_t


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

andalít, indulat

_nd_g_k_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

indigókék

zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

zsalugáter 

b_v_nd_rl_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

bevándorló
t_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

bevándorló (tető)

k_l_m_jk_ (köszi a játékot)


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

kalamajka
z_r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

zár, zűr

-bs-t-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

obsitos
k_t_n_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

katona

-r--sf-ny-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

óriásfenyő
k_rny_z_t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

környezet

-r-mr-v-lg-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 4)

örömrivalgás

sz_d_l_t_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

szédületes
ny_lvt_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

nyelvtan

d_r_ksz_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

derékszög
m-t-m-t-k-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

matematika

v_l_sz_n_s_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

valószinűség
-rsz-m


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

őrszem

h_tf_j_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

hétfejű
s-rk-ny


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

sárkány

t_nd_rk_r_szt_ny_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

tündérkeresztanya
m_s_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

mese

c_g_ny_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

cigányút
-lt-v-dt


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

eltévedt


p-p-rsz-lv-t-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

papirszalvéta
s-ly-mzs-bk-nd-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

selyemzsebkendő 

sz_km_rk_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

szűkmarkú

b-k-z-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

bőkezű

p_ty_k_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 4)

pityókás

kr_mpl_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

krumpli

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

szamárlétra


h-m-rf-szt-v-l


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

humorfesztivál

v_t_ld_j


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 4)

viteldíj


-gym-s-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 4)

agymosás

k_r__gr_f__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 4)

koreográfia

t-nch-z


----------



## loede (2011 Május 4)

táncház

sz_ll_mv_d_sz


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Május 5)

szellemvadász
j_ r-gg-lt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 5)

Jó reggelt

V__tn_m


----------



## loede (2011 Május 5)

Vietnám

b_ _z_lds_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 5)

biozöldség

b_j_l_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 5)

bájolog

b_ly_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 5)

bélyeggyűjtemény

gy_jt_sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 5)

gyűjtőszenvedély

gy_szj_l_nt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 5)

gyászjeletés

s_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 5)

súlytalanság
g-m-c-k-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 5)

hullámlovas

v_ll_m_sj_gy


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

villamosjegy
j-gyz-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 5)

jegyző

Z_bh_gy_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 5)

Zabhegyező

k_mpl_x


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 5)

komplex

_gysz_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

egyszerű

k_tny_l_s


----------



## bigyo83 (2011 Május 5)

kotnyeles
s_nk_h_z_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

senkiházi

j-ttm-nt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

jöttment

p_t_ny_m


----------



## macskafarka (2011 Május 5)

patanyom
B--t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

Beáta

cs_mb_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

csembaló

h-tsz-lv-f-s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

hétszilvafás?
b-r-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

báró (Igen 

-rgr-f


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

Őrgróf
_rsz_gh_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

országház

z_m_nk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

zimankó 

d-r-l-t-


----------



## Zsana91 (2011 Május 5)

derűlátó
k-m-d


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

komód
k-t-l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

kötél

kr_d_nc


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

kredenc
_v_gp_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

üvegpohár

k_r_ng_cs_t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 5)

korongecset


n-mz-tk-z-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

nemzetközi
ny-m-z-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 5)

nyomozó

cs_r_szny_f_


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Május 5)

cseresznyefa

k_t_sztr_f_v_d_l_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

cseresznyefa
katasztrofavédelem
_lk_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 5)

katasztrófavédelem

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Május 5)

laara írta:


> katasztrófavédelem
> 
> n_pr_f_rg_


 
napraforgó 
és 
alku 

f_c_g_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 5)

focigála ?


k_n_p_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 5)

kanapé

n-pp-r-m-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

nappiramis

t_jt_kp_p_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

tajtékpipa

p_r__lsz_v_


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 6)

porelszívó
h-ll-mv-s-t


----------



## loede (2011 Május 6)

hullámvasút

f_lf_d


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

felfed

p_p_d_h_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 6)

pipadohány

f_p_p_


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

fapipa ?

p_fr_ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

páfrány
-rd-


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

erdő

k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

kirándulás
j-rm-


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

jármű

h_j_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

hajó
_t_z_s


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

utazás

t_ng_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

tenger
_c__n


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

óceán ?

_p_r_nc__


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

óperencia
gy_r_k m_s_


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

gyerekmese

H_f_h_rk_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

Hófehérke
G__fy


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

Goofy

T_rp_p_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

Törpapa

d_l_ _


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

dália
v_r_g


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Május 6)

virág

p_p_cs


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

papucs
_jj_l_ sz_kr_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

éjjeliszekrény

_jj_l_ _r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

éjjeliőr

t_st_rs_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

testőrség

t_rs_st_nc


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

társastánc
sz_nh_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

színházi, szánhúzó

s_p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

síparadicsom
h_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

hó

m_l_s_kl_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

műlesiklás
sn_wb__rd


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

snowboard

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

palatábla
_sk_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

iskola

_r_tts_g_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

érettségi
_kl_v_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

oklevél

v_zsg_dr_kk


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

vizsgadrukk

sz_b_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

szóbeli

sz_b_ _ll_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

szabóolló
v_rr_n_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

varrónő

n_v_rk_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

növérke
kl_n_k_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

klinika

v_r_r_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

várárok

_str_mgy_r_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

ostromgyürű
l_jt_rj_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

lajtorja

m_rk_t_ny_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

markotányos

cs_p_tsz_ll_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

csapatszellem

m_rt_l_c


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

martalóc

f_gyv_rr_kt_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 6)

fegyverraktár

v_z_r_rn_gy


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

vezérőrnagy

g_g_cs_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

gőgicsél

g_g_g


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

gágog

_tr_mb_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

otromba

h_d_v_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

hídavatás

_gy_g_ly_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

ágyúgolyó

_gy_gy_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

együgyű

r_t_rt_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

rátarti

t_rt_rm_rt_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

tartármártás

_tv_gyt_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

étvágytalan

_n_r_x_ _s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

anorexiás

_d_nt_t_sz_v_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

identitászavar

_ssz_ _sk_v_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

identitászavar
z_v_t_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

összeesküvés
zivatar

_nb_z_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

önbizalom

_l_pm_nny_s_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

alapmennyiség

_d_th_l_sz_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

adathalászat

k_l_tk_z_k


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

keletkezik
_n_v_rz_m


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

univerzum

t_j_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

tájat ....

m_n_ _t_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

miniatűr

m_kr_m_t_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

makróméter
_m_gr_c__


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

emigráció

gy_jt_t_v_ls_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

gyújtótávolság

p_r_d_gm_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

paradigma

m_n_d_kh_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

menedékház

k_rb_r_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

karburátor

m_st_rh_rm_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

mesterhármas
t_rk_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

turkáló

k_z_lh_rc


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

közelharc
p_rb_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

párbaj

_l_gs_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

alagsor
gy_m_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

gyomor

sz_ks_g_ll_p_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

szükségállapot
v_gk__l_g_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

végkielégítés

b_h_cs_pk_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

bohócsipka
c_rk_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

cirkusz

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

porondmester
_r_szl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

oroszlán

v_d_ll_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

vadállat
_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

ostor

_gys_jt_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

egysejtű
m_sz_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

moszat

p_ld__rt_k_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

példaértékű
st_t_r__m


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

statárium

_st_k_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

üstökös
cs_ll_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

csillag

m_h_ld


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

Műhold
_rsz_nd_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

űrszonda

sz_nd_zt_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

szondáztat
_tt_s


----------



## bariczj (2011 Május 6)

ittas


----------



## bariczj (2011 Május 6)

t_ng_r_ m_l_c


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

tengerimalac

m_ng_l_c_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

mangalica
H_rt_b_gy


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

Hortobágy

g_m_sk_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

gémeskút

t_k_s_ly


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

tőkesúly

t_k_rm_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

takarmány

m_rk_ns


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

markáns

sz_m_rk_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

szomorkás

v_g_t_l


----------



## szivĂĄrvĂĄny (2011 Május 6)

vegetál
t_b_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

tábor

s-t-rl-p


----------



## szivĂĄrvĂĄny (2011 Május 6)

sátorlap
g_m_m_tr_c


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

gumimatrac

k_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

körforgalom

t-m-gny-m-r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

tömegnyomor

k_r_m__


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

kerámia

t_r_p_ _


----------



## loede (2011 Május 6)

terápia

_lb_r_l


----------



## laara (2011 Május 7)

elborul

k_r_k_t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

kerekit
t_rp_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 7)

törpe

l_v_s_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 7)

lóvasút

t_t_v_l_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

tetoválás
r_jz


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 7)

rajz

t_s_l_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 7)

tusoló
_lv_szt_t_g_ly


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

olvasztótégely
k_h_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

kohó

j-gt-r-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

jégtörő
_vk_nyv


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

évkönyv

sz-m-szt-r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

szemeszter
_gy_t_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

egyetem

n-gyk-v-t


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

nagykövet
k_lf_ld


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

külföld

v-z-mk-nysz-r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

vízumkényszer
_t_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

utazás

t-r-b-k-ncs


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

túrabakancs
s_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

sátor

-l-m-zs--


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

sátor
f_lb_v_l_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

fülbevaló
k_rk_t_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

karkötő
gy_r_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

gyűrű
t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

tejszínhab
_p_r


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

eper
_p_r


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

ipar
k_rt_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

körte
cs_r_szny_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

cseresznye
n_r_ncs


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

narancs
m_nd_r_n


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

mandarin
k_v_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

kivi
k_v_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

kávé
s_t_m_ny


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

sütemény
p_g_cs_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

pogácsa
cs_ll_r


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

pogácsa
z_kn_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

zokni
b_gy_g_


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

bugyogó
f_r_m


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

fórum
cs_ll_g


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

csillag
h_ld


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

hold
v_r_g


----------



## Jerikoilonc (2011 Május 7)

virág
b_k_r


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Bokor
F_s_r


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

fasor
t_nh_l


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

tonhal

r_g_d_z_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

ragadozó
m_nt_cs_p_t


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

mentőcsapat

_ls_s_g_ly


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

elsősegély
m_nt__ll_m_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

mentőállomás

t_zr_ _d_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

tűzriadó
k_k_szd__


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 8)

kókuszdió

h_r_m__v_z_r


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

haramiavezér

l_l_ _mf_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

haramiavezér
f_g_rv_s


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 8)

fogorvos

_lt_r_l_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

elterelés
m_kr_h_ll_m


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

mikrohullám

_r_nyt_


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 8)

iránytű

_r_ny_v


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

irányelv

sz_sz_l_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

szöszölő
m_s_m_nd_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

mesemondó

s_nd_r_g


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

sündörög
k_tb_lk_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

kétbalkezes

_nd_ _nt_nc


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

indiántánc

s_t_rt_b_r


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

sátortábor

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

pásztortáska

m-t--r-p-t--


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

meteoropatai (?)

gy_gysz_rk_sz_tm_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

gyógyszerkészítmény (meteoropátia)

gy-gyk-r-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

gyógykúra

v_r_gcs_k_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

virágcsokor

b-r-sty-nk-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

borostyánkő

j_t_l_md_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

jutalomdíj

b-b-rk-sz-r-


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 8)

babérkoszorú
f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 8)

Moebius írta:


> babérkoszorú
> f_ny_r_m_ny


 

főnyeremény


-d-k-z-s


----------



## loede (2011 Május 8)

adakozás

ny_m_rt_ny_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

nyomortanya

p_nzz_v_r


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 8)

pénzzavar

p_n_szv_r_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

penészvirág

k-lcs.nk-ny-r


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

kölcsönkenyér

v.-ssz-j-r


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

visszajár

b_b_n_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

babona
h-ly-zk-d-k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

helyezkedik

m_m_f_k_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

mumifikál?
-sm-tl-s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

igen az, ismétlés

r_ _d_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

ráadás
s-r-l-s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

sorolás

f_p_d_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

fapados

t-p-szk-d-k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

tápászkodik

_kl_nd_z_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

öklendezik

m-gy-r-z


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

magyaráz

s_r_l_k_f_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

súrolókefe

sz-r-lt-k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

szerelték

g_m_ly_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

gomolya
j-t-kv-z-t-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

játékvezető

p_l_k_n


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

pelikán
-szt-nd-s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 8)

esztendős

_r_km_zg_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 8)

örökmozgó
-t-ls--r-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 9)

utolsó erő, utolsó érő ?

__t_m_t_k_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 9)

_(utolsó óra ???)_

automatikus

p_rsz_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 9)

porszívó

c_ntr_f_g_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

centrifuga

k-rf-rg-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 9)

körforgás

k_m_l__n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 9)

kaméleon

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 9)

szalamandra

p_sp_kf_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 9)

püspökfalat

t_pl_mt_r_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 9)

templomtorony

v_cs_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 9)

vecsernye

k_z_nf_kv_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 9)

kézenkekvő

t_rm_sz_t_ll_n_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 9)

természetellenes
M_t_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 9)

mutáció

sz_rk_f_g


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 9)

szarkofág

g-nd-l-tt-rs-t-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 9)

gondolattársítás

_mp_t_ _k_szs_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

empátiakészség

r-k-nsz-nv


----------



## szivĂĄrvĂĄny (2011 Május 9)

rokonszenv
k_t_lt_nc_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

kötéltáncos

m-k-m-st-r


----------



## loede (2011 Május 9)

mókamester

g_rn_l_p_c_l_s (le a kalappal azelőtt, aki megfejti)


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Május 9)

repülőgép
v_rj_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

loede írta:


> mókamester
> 
> g_rn_l_p_c_l_s (le a kalappal azelőtt, aki megfejti)



gumilópucolás (létezik-gumiló és lópucolás )

-p-c-r-nd


----------



## laara (2011 Május 9)

loede írta:


> mókamester
> 
> g_rn_l_p_c_l_s (le a kalappal azelőtt, aki megfejti)



én meg garnélapucolásra tippelek _(brrrr.. egyszer volt hozzá szerencsém)_

Gipszo: apácarend


----------



## loede (2011 Május 10)

laara írta:


> én meg garnélapucolásra tippelek _(brrrr.. egyszer volt hozzá szerencsém)_
> 
> Gipszo: apácarend




O.K.

A garnélapucolásra gondoltam!!!

Gratulálok!!!

_dv_r_ _s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

udvarias

sz_t_r_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

szuterén

cs_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

csutora

t_rm_f_ld


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 10)

termőföld

p-szt-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

paszta, puszta

p_tr_nc_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

petrence

g_l_g_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

galagonya

sz_ps_gt_p_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

szépségtapasz

_rt_cs_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

articsóka

_kt_nd_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

oktondi

n_b_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

nebuló

k_tr_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

kátrány

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

palatábla

p_dl_g_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

padlógáz

sz_r_zj_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

szárazjég

m_k_rcs_ly_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

műkorcsolya

s_rk_rcs_ly_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

sörkorcsolya

sz_nd_k_l


----------



## moncsika72 (2011 Május 10)

szundikál
sz m t e l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

szemetel

sz_mt_l_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

számtalan

h_sz_nt_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

haszontalan

k_pm_t_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

képmutató

b_r_n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

bárénekes

k_rbl_v_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

kurblivas

v_sk_l_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

vaskalapos

h_bsz_f_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

habszifon

f_lsz_l_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

habszifon

sz_r_k_z_tt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

felszólal; szórakozott

m_b_lh_


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

habszifon
a_ma_ _ó_ _


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

műbalhé
a_ma_ _ó_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

kozeput írta:


> felszólal; szórakozott
> 
> m_b_lh_



műbalhé, műbolha


K_l_h_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

Kalahári

sz_l_nc_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

szelence

sz_lm_ _zv_gy


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

szalmaözvegy

p_rtr_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

portré

p_tr_ _rk_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 10)

patriarka

_gy_t_m_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

egyetemes

_gym_s_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 10)

agymosás

_t_mm_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

atommag

h_ly_g


----------



## Manna67 (2011 Május 10)

hólyag
k_m_n_e


----------



## szlivia1979 (2011 Május 10)

kemence
_t_m_r_m_


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 10)

atomerőmű
l_h_t_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 10)

lehetetlen

r-g-nyh-s


----------



## szlivia1979 (2011 Május 10)

regényhős
_ll_mh_ly


----------



## laara (2011 Május 10)

regényhős, illemhely

k_ _r_s_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

kiárusítás

k_b_ld


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 10)

kobold

k-zv-l-m-ny


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 10)

közvélemény
k_p_t_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 10)

kapitány

h_lyz_tj_l_nt_s


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 10)

helyzetjelentés
k_d


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 10)

köd, kód, kád

_ll_n_r_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

ellenirány

sz_mb_sz_ll


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 10)

szembeszáll
k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 10)

kárókatona

sz_m_lv_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Május 10)

szemelvény

l_g_ _n


----------



## loede (2011 Május 10)

leguán

k_b_l_ _ll_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 10)

kabalaállat

sz_l_kt_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

szelektálás

m_k_ncs


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 10)

műkincs

-r-mh-r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 10)

örömhír

k_sz_k_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 10)

kaszakő

d-lf-szt-v-l


----------



## loede (2011 Május 11)

dalfesztivál

_g_z_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

igazol

p_sztr_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

pesztrál

sz_lj_gyz_t
___
Pálinkás jó reggelt!_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

széljegyzet (Szép napot! Már most jó az idő!)

cs_t_rt_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

csütörtök _(lassan mégiscsak kitavaszodik)_

sz_m_v_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

szamovár

k_t_r_k_b


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

kotorékeb

t_csk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

tacskó

k_p_lty_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

kopoltyú

p_r_lyc_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

pörölycápa

sz_km_rk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

szűkmarkú

m_zsgy_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

mezsgye

k_tk_v_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

kútkáva

_s_, k_p_, n_gyh_r_ng _(3 szó)_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 11)

ásó, kapa, nagyharang

d_m_nz_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

dimenzió

_d_p_r_d_x_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 11)

időparadoxon

b_kt_rh_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 11)

bakterház

_d_ _t_z_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 11)

időutazás

_d_tb_ny_sz_t


----------



## volterjanka (2011 Május 11)

adatbányászat

_st_h_ts_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 11)

őstehetség

k_t_p_lt_l


----------



## volterjanka (2011 Május 11)

katapultál

b_rsz_mf_jt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

bérszámfejtés

l_h_ng_l


----------



## volterjanka (2011 Május 11)

lehangol

m_rv_d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

mérvadó

d_ll_mk_rt


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 11)

dallamkürt

v_n_lb_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

vonalbíró

s_m_nd_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 11)

sámándob

tr_nsz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

transz

k_tb_lk_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 11)

kétbalkezes

b_k_gr_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 11)

bakugrás

m_z_f_l_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 11)

mezőfény

m_z_nyj_t_k_s


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

mezőnyjátékos

h_t_zs_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 11)

hátizsák

_tr_v_l_


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Grandilkó írta:


> hátizsák
> 
> _tr_v_l_


 
útravaló
zs_bk_nd_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 11)

zsebkendő

k_rj_t_k


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 11)

körjáték

gy-rm-kl-ncf-


----------



## loede (2011 Május 11)

gyermekláncfű

n_pb_t_gs_g


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 11)

népbetegség


g-nd-l-mf-rm-n


----------



## laara (2011 Május 11)

gondolomformán 

l_l_ _k_c


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 11)

lilaakác 

v-r-gm-z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 11)

virágméz

-ll-rg--


----------



## tomsky (2011 Május 12)

allergia
m_gy_r_rsz_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 12)

Magyarország

Sz_b_r__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

Szibéria

_l_t_szt_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 12)

életösztön

N_mz_t_ . Sz_nh_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 12)

Nemzeti Színház

h_ _d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

hiedelem

f_sz_r_pl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 12)

főszereplő

m_v_szl_l_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

művészlélek

b_v_rh_r_ng


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 12)

búvárharang

k_rm_r_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

kormorán

p_p_rs_k_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Május 12)

papírsárkány

l_z_r_z


----------



## loede (2011 Május 13)

lézerez ???

l_ny_gt_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 13)

lenyugtat

k_l_p_csv_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

kalapácsvetés

_nt_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 13)

öntőde

m_s_m_dv_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

mosómedve

d_r_k_lj


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 13)

derékalj

_ll_z__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

illúzió

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 13)

szalamandra

m_ndr_g_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

mandragóra

sz_r_k_zt_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

szórakoztató

m_m_r_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

memória

m_m_ _r


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

memoár

h_z_t_l_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

hazatalál

t_z_lt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

tűzoltó

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

szakbarbár

st_l_z_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

stilizált

k_rcs_rn_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

körcsarnok

k_jl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

kajla

m_jr_


----------



## etuntom (2011 Május 13)

majre

t-j-s


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 13)

etuntom írta:


> majre
> 
> t-j-s


tojás
r _nt_tt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

rántotta

b_rd_szm_v_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

bőrdíszműves

sz_m_ll_nz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

szemellenző

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

karikatúra

sz_nr_jz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

szénrajz

kl__k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

kloáka

_lm_nk_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

élmunkás

cs_lcs_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 13)

csélcsap

cs_psz_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

csapszék

t_ _r_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 13)

teória

_t_r_ _ . t_ _ (angol szokás, két szó)


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

ötórai tea

s_rg_r_g_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

sárgarigó

p_n_pt_k_m


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 13)

panoptikum

r-kl-mf-g-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 13)

reklámfogás

p_bl_k_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

publikum

t_rf_g_t


----------



## laara (2011 Május 13)

térfogat

_rm_rt_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

űrmérték

k-bl-t-r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 13)

köbliter


-p-r-sz-np-d


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

operaszínpad

r-v-ld-f-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 13)

rivaldafény

h-ngv-rs-nyb-rl-t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

hangversenybérlet

s-k-r-lm-ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 13)

sikerélmény

h-sl-lk-s-g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

hőslelkűség

k-nysz-rg-nd-l-t-k


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 13)

kényszergondolatok


d-r-l-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 13)

derülátó

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## loede (2011 Május 14)

makrancos

m_rk_t_ngc_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 14)

marketingcég

r-kl-mf-g-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 14)

reklámfogás

-ll-z--


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 14)

illúzió

v_d_lk_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 14)

vádalku

_lp_n_st_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 14)

alpinista

f_ _sk_


----------



## MiAD (2011 Május 14)

flaska

m_ _ h_t_r_z_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 14)

titineni írta:


> alpinista
> 
> f_ _sk_



fiaskó

m_gh_t_r_z_s
_____________
(Szia, MiAD! Minden mássalhangzó kell.)_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 14)

meghatározás

t_mb_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 14)

tombola

pr_m_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 14)

primula

b-rl-v-g


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 14)

borlovag

m_s_r_h_


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

mosóruha 

l_gy_z_


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 14)

legyező

m_s_r_h_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 14)

miseruha

f_ll_d


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 14)

fullad

f_ll_bd_


----------



## mp rajongó (2011 Május 14)

fallabda

f_lr_k


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 14)

felrak

f_lf_rk_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 15)

falfirka

k_ny_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

kanyaró

l-t-m-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 15)

látomás
p_r_l_l_p_p_d_n


----------



## laara (2011 Május 15)

paralelepipedon 

h_r_md_m_nz_ _s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

háromdimenziós
_
P-p-k-t-p-tl
_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 15)

popokatepet
- l - - r - t


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

aláírat

l_v_l_s_l_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 16)

Bandi-47 írta:


> marék
> 
> l_v_l_s_l_d_



szerintem: *levelesláda*
de javíts ki, ha tévedek
__

t_nkcs_pd_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

tankcsapda 

h-ly-s-r-s


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 16)

helyesírás
p-l-cs-nt-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 16)

palacsinta

t_ps_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

tápsó

t_ps_k_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 16)

tapsikol

r_m_t_r_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

remeterák

cs_k_h_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 16)

csikóhal

v_sm_csk_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

vasmacska

m_t_gr_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 16)

mitugrász

m_lt_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

malter

t_mj_n


----------



## loede (2011 Május 16)

tömjén

_ll_m_gy_sz


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

államügyész

l_b_k_k_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Május 16)

libikóka

k_nysz_rz_bb_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

kényszerzubbony

d-l-h-z


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

diliház

d_g_h_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

dugóhúzó

f_f_r_g_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

fafaragás

k-t-lt-nc-s


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

kötéltáncos

p_r_nd


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

porond

k-rsz-np-d


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

körszínpad

f_rg_ _jt_


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

forgóajtó

f_sz_k_r_k_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 16)

fészekrakó /levelesláda miatt gondolom 
- rd - l - t -


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

erdő látó?

h-m-sk-rty-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 16)

hamiskártyás
- rd - l - t - 


/nem erdő látó hanem egyetlen szó, egy munkaeszköz, legalábbis az én megfejtésem. (Ha végleg nem megy akkor nem erőltetem többet hanem majd elárulom 
mindenesetre bíztam benne hogy itt kicsit lelassul a sz_k_r_k_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 16)

kistuzok írta:


> hamiskártyás
> - rd - l - t -
> /nem erdő látó hanem egyetlen szó, egy munkaeszköz, legalábbis az én megfejtésem. (Ha végleg nem megy akkor nem erőltetem többet hanem majd elárulom
> mindenesetre bíztam benne hogy itt kicsit lelassul a sz_k_r_k_s




Szókirakás

t-v-bbl-p-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

továbblépés

l-l-m-ny-s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 16)

leleményes

k-nysz-r-s-g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 16)

kényszerűség

t_fl_n


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

teflon

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

harangláb (titineni minden elismerésem!!! 

sz-r-n-d


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

szerenád

v_n_l__f_gy_


----------



## anlikar (2011 Május 17)

vaniliafagyi
s_jn_sn_m_h_t_m


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

sajnosnemehetem

l_b_r_t_r__m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 17)

laboratórium

p_rg_t_r__m


----------



## loede (2011 Május 17)

purgatórium

_lsz_k_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 17)

elszokat

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 17)

katamarán

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

tartalomjegyzék

n-gyz-tm-t-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 17)

négyzetméter

sz_sz_ty_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

szószátyár

r-k-nc-tl-n


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

rakoncátlan

k_csk_r_g_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 17)

kicsikerigó
K_st_z_k


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

kistuzok írta:


> kicsikerigó
> k_st_z_k



nem jó megfejtés


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

kistúzok

t-z-kr-z-rv-t-m


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

Gipszo írta:


> kistúzok
> 
> t-z-kr-z-rv-t-m




nem jó megfejtés

k_csk_r_g_ (növény)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

kecskerágó? 

t-z-kr-z-rv-t-m


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

túzokrezervátum

k_ncs_k_ (megint egy növény)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 17)

kancsóka?


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

kistuzok írta:


> kancsóka?




igen


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 17)

kancsóka
v - - l -


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

viola

k_cs_g_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Május 17)

kócsag, köcsög

p_tr_zs_ly_ml_v_l


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

Antikbakfis írta:


> kócsag, köcsög
> 
> p_tr_zs_ly_ml_v_l



nem jó.


----------



## eszter2004 (2011 Május 17)

repülőgép

t_l_f_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 17)

Bandi-47 írta:


> viola
> 
> k_cs_g_



kecsege

(Antibakfisé: petrezselyemlevél)
__

t_ng_r_szcs_m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 17)

tengerészcsomó (Öregszik a mi Gabink)

v_d_szk_p_


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

vadászkopó

_kl_ (hal)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

ökle ? 

-kv-r-szt-k-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 17)

akvarisztika

t_p_z_r


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 18)

tépőzár
t-v-l-l--m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 18)

tavililiom

l_l__mt_pr_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 18)

liliomtipró

t_r_kgy_k


----------



## loede (2011 Május 18)

torokgyík

_rm_st_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 18)

őrmester

m_st_rsz_k_cs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 18)

mesterszakács

t-rt-f-rm-


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 18)

tortaforma

p-sk-t-t-k-rcs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 18)

piskótatekercs

h-br-l-


----------



## menyu (2011 Május 18)

habroló
-jj-l-sz-kr-ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 18)

éjjeliszekrény

-lv-s-l-mp-


----------



## loede (2011 Május 18)

olvasólámpa

_m_d


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 19)

imád, amid

D_ _g_n_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 19)

Diogenész (?)

m_ssz_zssz_l_n


----------



## loede (2011 Május 19)

masszázsszalon

t_ml_k_nf_kc_ _n_l_s 


Hááát... nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy létezik ilyen szó!

Segítségül annyit, hogy egy műszaki cikkeket forgalmazó cég autóján láttam a feliratot.

Könnyen lehet, hogy a cégvezető amatőr nyelvújító!


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 19)

támla-, vagy tömlőkonfekcionálás (?)

v_k_nyd_ng_j_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 19)

vékonydongájú


b-tf-l-


----------



## mp rajongó (2011 Május 19)

bitfal

k_z_ss_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 19)

közösség

Ile57- botfülű

-gyr-m


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

agyrém
s-rv-z-t-


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

Gipszo írta:


> ökle ?
> 
> -kv-r-szt-k-


Igen.

sorvezető

l__s_k


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

lesek
v-nk-s


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

rózsabogár írta:


> lesek
> v-nk-s



Nem jó.


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 19)

leesik

rózsabogár :-vánkos

p-tt-g


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

lesik?


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

Gipszo; -pattog
v-t-m-d-k


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

Gipszo írta:


> leesik
> 
> rózsabogár :-vánkos
> 
> p-tt-g



Jó válasz.

póttag

b__nt_tt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 19)

vetemedik

Bandi-47:- beöntött

k-nysz-rz-bb-ny


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

kényszerzubbony

m_n_t_n


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

Bandi-47
bűntett/bántott
sz-d-r-nd-


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

monoton


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

rózsabogár írta:


> Bandi-47
> bűntett/bántott
> sz-d-r-nd-


 
Nem jó, mert két mássalhangzó van egymás után.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

rózsabogár írta:


> monoton



Ez jó.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

Gipszo írta:


> vetemedik
> 
> Bandi-47:- beöntött
> 
> k-nysz-rz-bb-ny




Ez is jó, de én a beintett-et írtam.


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 19)

Bandi-47;Nem jó, mert két mássalhangzó van egymás után
Bocs, ezt mindig elnézem.
sz-d-r-nd-


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

szederinda

h__d_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 19)

hiedelem

k-nysz-rz-bb-ny


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

kényszerzubbony

_l__s_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 20)

aláások

k-pt-l-ns-g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 20)

képtelenség

_r_kly_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

ereklye

_rn_k


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 20)

ereklye
b-z-nt-s


----------



## rózsabogár (2011 Május 20)

írnok
b-z-nt-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

bozontos

K_ns_nt_n_p_ly


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 20)

Konstantinápoly

b_b_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

bóbita

b_k_v__d_l


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

Gipszo írta:


> aláások
> 
> k-pt-l-ns-g




Ez is jó.

Amit én írtam az aláesik.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

SarkCsilla írta:


> bóbita
> 
> b_k_v__d_l




bikaviadal

l__rt_k_lt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

leértékelt

k_p_t_ny


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

kapitány

l__jt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

leejt

l__n


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

lián

k_p_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

kapar, kapor, kőpor

p_v__n


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

pávián

l_p_t_s


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 20)

lapátos

k_szk_n_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

keszkenő

k_dm_n


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 20)

ködmön
b_ly_g_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 20)

bélyegező

f_nyk_p_lb_m


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 20)

fényképalbum

f_st_ksz_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

festékszóró

k_mp_t_ns


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 20)

kompetens
b-rk-l-


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

burkoló

l_p_t_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 20)

lopótök

f-st-ksz-r-


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

festékszóró

l_p_t_k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

lopótök

h_n_r_s


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

hínáros

z_v_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

zavaros

k_f_l_v_n_t


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

kefelevonat

s_r_t_tt


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

siratott

h_j_n_pl_


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

hajnalpír

s_r_t_tt


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

sűrített _ (de nem tudok harmadikat is kieszelni_  _)_

_és én is ismételek, mert ha alaposabban megnézed, nem volt jó:_
h_j_n_pl_


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

JÓ!

Bocs elnéztem.

hajónapló

l_v_s_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

leveses

_semmi gond, velem is előfordul_

sz_l_ _tt


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

sziluett

l_v_t_zl_tt


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 20)

levitézlett

l-h-t-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

lehető, léhűtő

r_k_nc_tl_n


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 20)

rakoncátlan

h-b-l-b-l-zs


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

hűbelebalázs 

_nd_v_d_ _l_s


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

induvideális

r_p_t_r_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 20)

répatorta ? (De egy betű felesleg.)

laara: individuális

b-ssz-s-g


----------



## loede (2011 Május 20)

bosszúság

_l_d_s_d_k


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 21)

Gipszo írta:


> répatorta ? (De egy betű felesleg.)
> 
> laara: individuális
> 
> b-ssz-s-g




Igazad van. Bocs a hibáért.


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

loede írta:


> bosszúság
> 
> _l_d_s_d_k



eladósodik

k-rsz-l-g


----------



## laara (2011 Május 21)

karszalag

_t_k_rty_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 21)

útikártya
V_lgyz_g_ly


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

Völgyzugoly

t-rs-s-t-z-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 21)

társasutazás
p-l--l-t-k-m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

paleolitikum

-rb-r-t-m


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 21)

arborétum

f_r_szp_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

fűrészpor

-ssz-nc--


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 21)

esszencia
sz_l_c_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

szalicil

sz-l-k-n t-m-t-s


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 21)

szilikon tömítés

f_n_gr_f


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

fonográf

p-rt-


----------



## Yenna (2011 Május 21)

parti

L_g_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

legális (párta akart lenni)

k-mb-n-


----------



## takaba (2011 Május 22)

kombiné

_l_mf_jt_s


----------



## loede (2011 Május 22)

álomfejtés

_r_dm_nyt_l_ns_g


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

eredménytelenség

l_b_r_t_r_ _m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 22)

laboratórium

m_ll_kv_n_l


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 22)

mellékvonal

b_sz_dk_szs_g


----------



## mp rajongó (2011 Május 22)

beszédkészség

b_t_t_p_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

betűtípus

n_m_r_k_s


----------



## Terezax (2011 Május 22)

numerikus

p_d_g_g_s


----------



## mp rajongó (2011 Május 22)

pedagógus

k_ncs_k_r_s_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 22)

kincskereső (?)

b-t-t-v-szt-s


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 22)

betűtévesztés

f_gy_lm_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 22)

figyelmes
_z


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

őz, az, ez, Óz, űz, íz

s_k_ld_l_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 22)

sokoldalú
_gy


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

egy, agy, ágy, úgy, így, ügy

l_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 22)

lé
_rd_l_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

irdalótű

g_l_p_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 22)

gulipán

m-st-rk-lt


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 22)

mesterkélt

m-nk-h-ly


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

munkahely

v_rb_v_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 22)

verbuvál

v-g-d-l-m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Május 22)

vigadalom

v-l-szt-s


----------



## loede (2011 Május 23)

választás

_rm_nyk_d_k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 23)

ármánykodók

cs_r_psz_v_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

cserépszavazás

p_p_rr_p_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

papírrepülő

b-b-sb-nk-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

búbosbanka

b_nkr_bl_


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 23)

bankrabló
r-p-l-g-p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

repülőgép

r_b_tp_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 23)

robotpilóta

k_rb_r_t_r


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 23)

karburátor

_ j t _ _ r n y _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 23)

ejtőernyő

b_k_l_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

bakelit

k_nn_kt_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

konnektor

r-v-dz-rl-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

rövidzárlat

_r_msz_n_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

áramszünet

d-szp-cs-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

diszpécser

t_l_f_nk_zp_nt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 23)

telefonközpont

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

barométer

p_r_m_n__


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

paramánia

kr-n-l-n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

krinolin

sz_m_v_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

szamovár 

tr-jk-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

trojka

l_v_rd_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

lovarda

H-t-sf-g-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

hatosfogat

f_ll_jt_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 23)

fullajtár

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

térfélcsere

f_g_lycs_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 23)

fogolycsere

m_k_l_tl_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

makulátlan

s_k_ny_r_g_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 23)

Ez nem sárkányeregetés akar lenni?

sz_b_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

(de igen. Bocs, kihagytam az r-betűt)

szabotőr

sz_mb_t_st_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

szombatista

cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

cserebogár

N_gyv_zs_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

Nagyvázsony

t-lp-l-tny-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

talpalatnyi

f_ldg_mb


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

földgömb

t-r-g-mb-c


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 23)

túrógombóc

k_m_nyk_l_p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

keménykalap

kr-mpl--rr (Köszi a játékot. További jó szórakozást.


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 23)

krumpliorr

b_h_c


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 23)

bohóc

-g-h-b-r-


----------



## loede (2011 Május 23)

égiháború

_nd_tt_t_s


----------



## Nita09 (2011 Május 23)

indíttatás

g_nd_l_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

gondolat

f-nt-z--


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 23)

fantázia

h_z_ntr_g_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

hózentróger

n-dr-gt-rt-


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 23)

nadrágtartó

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

hazugságvizsgáló

l-mp-l-z


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 23)

lámpaláz

h_rg_l_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

horgolótű

m-r-t-r-ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

méretarány

m_n_k_n (Jó reggelt!)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

manöken

k_m_nys_pr_
_
(pálinkás jó reggelt!)_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

kéményseprő

t_jk_r_m_ll_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

tejkaramella

f_k_p_ncs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

fakopáncs

l_p_sk_sz_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

lepuskázás? vagy lapos... _szabad a gazda_

k_rm_r_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

(laposkúszás)

kormorán

sz_g_t_l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

szigetel

k_tr_nyp_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

kátránypapír

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

tökéletes

t_z_n_gy_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

tizenegyes

t_r_km_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

törökméz

f_k_t_l_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

feketeleves

g_v_ll_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

gavallér

v_nc_ll_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

vincellér

k_dm_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

ködmön

k_ncsk_r_s_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Május 24)

kincskereső

k_nyvm_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

könyvmoly

k_nn_b_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

kannibál

t_m_g_sz_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Május 24)

tömegiszony

z_n_sz_r_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

zeneszerető

f_lh_rm_n__


----------



## pmolnarka (2011 Május 24)

filharmónia

f_lh_llg_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

fülhallgató

sz_nj_tsz_s


----------



## pmolnarka (2011 Május 24)

színjátszás

_rh_j_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

űrhajó

r_b_tp_l_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

robotpilóta

sz_rm_z_s


----------



## purczi (2011 Május 24)

Jó ez téma!


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

3agergely írta:


> robotpilóta
> 
> sz_rm_z_s



származás

sz_rm_b_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

szőrmebunda

l_s_p_sk_s


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 24)

lesipuskás 
k_p_rny_t_szt_t_ k_nd_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

képernyőtisztító kendő

ny_lc_p_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 24)

nyúlcipő

c_p_sz_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

cipészár ?

v_ll_mh_b_r_


----------



## Zsuzsiszeged (2011 Május 24)

liliomtipró
k_rt_p_l_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

körtepálinka

t_l_v_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 24)

tűlevél

b-b- (nem baba)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

bibe, bébi, bábu

k_nnyg_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

könnygáz

f_g_tt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

fogott

sz_kr_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

(fagott)

szekrény

cs_n_v_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

csenevész

b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 24)

babérkoszorú

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

mákosguba

m_n_t_szl_p


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 24)

menetoszlop


kl-m-v-lt-z-s


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 24)

klímaváltozás

_r_tm_gs_mm_s_t_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 24)

iratmegsemmisítő

_bj_kt_m


----------



## laara (2011 Május 24)

objektum 

v_r_d_ny


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 24)

véredény

sz_n_sc_r_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 24)

színesceruza

f_l_z_f_s


----------



## laara (2011 Május 24)

filozófus

f_k_v_d_sz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 24)

fókavadász

b-ln-zs-r


----------



## Countryside (2011 Május 24)

bálnazsír
t_ng_rj_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

tengerjáró

b_r_kr_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

bürokrata

b_nkr_bl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

bankrabló

__t_m_s_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

autómosó

_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

elementáris

-n-v-rz-m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

univerzum

sz_kt_nt_rgy


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

szaktantárgy

k_rp_tl_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

kárpótlás

h_sz_nl_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

haszonledő

-d--gl-n-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

ideiglenes

_szm_cs_r_


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 25)

eszmecsere
-ngy-ltr-mb-t-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

angyaltrombita

_rm_ny_rsz_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

Örményország

sz_mm_szt_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

számmisztika

k_nd_ll_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

kandalló

b_nz_nk_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

benzinkút

t_t_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

tótágas

m_k_r_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

műköröm

k_r_r_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

káröröm

m_gz_tv_z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

magzatvíz

m_l_gv_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

melegvíz

cs_g_r_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

csőgörény

h-ll-d-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

hulladék

k_m_l__n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

kaméleon

k-rm-nf-nt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

körmönfon

t_lb_zg_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

túlbuzgó (+ t 

b-z-g-nyv-r-g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

buzogányvirág

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

türelemjáték

-sh-ll-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

őshüllő

k_b_ny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

kőbánya

v_j_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 25)

vájár

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 25)

szurikáta

_r_szl_n


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Oroszlán
T_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 25)

tengeralattjáró


m-gy-r-v-ssz-


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 25)

mogyoróvessző
_b_nf_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 25)

ébenfa

h_rgh_r_t


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 25)

hörghurut

b_l_l_l_jk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

balalajka

t_p_z_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 26)

tépőzár

t_l_jm_nt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

talajminta

sz_lh_rf_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 26)

szélhárfa

k_gl_p_ly_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

kuglipálya

b_bsz_n_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 26)

bábszínész

_bl_kr_d_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

ablakredőny

b_b_rcs_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

bibircsók

k_l_n__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

kolónia

t_rm_szh_ngy_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

termeszhangya

k_fl_cs_cs_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

kiflicsücsök

s_sp_r_c


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

sósperec

_p_rk_d_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

iparkodik

sz_m_r_dn_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

szamorodni

v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

vonósnégyes

_gyp_r_v_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

egypárevezős

k_gl_g_ly_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 26)

kugligolyó

l_v_sp_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

lovaspóló

r-l-x-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 26)

relaxáció

m_d_t_rr_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

mediterrán

_g_r_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

ógörög

-kr-p-l-sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

Akropolisz

P_ssz_ _d_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 26)

Posszeidón

_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

iskolatáska

p_l_t_bl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 26)

palatábla

n_dp_lc_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

nádpálca

_zs_nn_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 26)

uzsonna

_b_rk_s_l_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 26)

uborkasaláta

v_s_rn_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 26)

vasárnap

_nn_pn_p


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 26)

ünnepnap

h_r_ngsz_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

harangszó

t-r-ny-r-


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 26)

toronyóra

sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## loede (2011 Május 26)

sziklamászás

_ssz_cs_p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

összecsap

cs-p-d-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

csapodár

c_fk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

cafka

k-t-g-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 27)

kútágas, kétágas

sz_m_rk_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

szemerkél

sz_km_rk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

szűkmarkú

-d-m-ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

adomány

sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## monye15 (2011 Május 27)

sziklamászás

l_g_nyb_cs_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

legénybúcsú

sz_k_rt_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 27)

szakértő

k_l_b_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

kaliber

_rm_rt_k


----------



## laara (2011 Május 27)

űrmérték

k_n_k_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

kánikula

_v_v_z


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 27)

ivóvíz

k - s f r - c c s


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

kisfröccs

_sth_jn_lcs_ll_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

esthajnalcsillag

h_jn_lh_s_dt_v_l


----------



## laara (2011 Május 27)

hajnalhasadtával

p_p_rk_c


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

piperkőc

p_p_rcs_k_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 27)

papírcsákó

k_b_l_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

kőbalta

b_rl_ngr_jz


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

barlangrajz

k_k_r_c_d_r_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 27)

kukoricadaráló

_t_b_t_b_n _(nép felületesen)_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 27)

átabotában 

h-z-lk-d-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

hízelkedő

-sp-s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 27)

áspis 


h-h-ny-


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 27)

hóhányó

_szp_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

aszpik

l-ng-l-t-


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 27)

langaléta

m_tr_n_m


----------



## loede (2011 Május 27)

metronóm

_gy_nj_g_s_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 27)

egyenjogúság

p_ty_l_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

potyaleső

n-gyl-lk-


----------



## laara (2011 Május 27)

nagylelkű

k_p_f_lf_


----------



## kazimirmurr (2011 Május 27)

kapufélfa

b_z_t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 28)

bozót
_nt_v_k_r_n


----------



## Micsinai (2011 Május 28)

repülőgép
m_egk_p_szt_st_tt_l_n_t_tt_t_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 28)

kistuzok írta:


> bozót
> _nt_v_k_r_n


 
antivakarin

n_dsz_lt_rm_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 28)

nádszáltermetű

g-b-nc


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 28)

gubanc

d_rcs_pt_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 28)

dércsípte


-r-nym-l-nk-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 28)

aranymálinkó

m_gsz_l_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 28)

magszólítás

pr-m--m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 28)

prémium

f_t_k_p_ _


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 28)

fotokópia

f-lmsz-ml-


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 28)

filmszemle

t_ng_h_rm_n_k_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 28)

tangóharmonika 


cs-d-sz-rv-s


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 28)

csodaszarvas

t_sk_r_d_ _


----------



## loede (2011 Május 29)

táskarádió

f_n_nsz_r_z


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

finanszíroz

r_g_lm_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

rugalmas

v-d-sz-d-ny


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

vadászidény

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 29)

tengeralattjáró
_rcv_s_l_


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 29)

táskarádió
m_csk_k_p_r_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 29)

macskakaparás (héééééééééjjjjjjjjj!!!!!!!!!!!)
_rcv_s_l_


----------



## loede (2011 Május 30)

ércvasaló ??? - létezik ilyesmi?

gr_llp_rt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 30)

grillparti

sz_lm_zs_k


----------



## afterenter (2011 Május 30)

szalmazsák

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_nk_d_s__t_k_rt

(gondoltam nem árt egy kis humor


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 30)

megszentségteleníthetetlenkedéseitekért

sz_lm_ _zv_gy


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 30)

szalmaözvegy

h-rd-t--szl-p


----------



## laara (2011 Május 30)

hirdetőoszlop 

cs_r_d_ _k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 30)

cserediák

m_ll_kt_v_k_nys_g


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 30)

loede írta:


> ércvasaló ??? - létezik ilyesmi?
> 
> gr_llp_rt_



_rcv_s_l_ 
==== arcvasaló


----------



## teletaby (2011 Május 30)

melléktevékenység

P_P_G_J_V_R_G_


----------



## laara (2011 Május 30)

_a_ papagájvirág _annyira adja magát, de így 2 betű is felesleges_

k_df_lt


----------



## loede (2011 Május 30)

ködfolt

r_ _kt_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

reaktor

v-k--m


----------



## loede (2011 Május 31)

vákuum

b_r_k_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

bárókisasszony?

b-ty-rcs-rd-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

betyárcsársa

P_r_sztb_cs_l_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

parasztbecsület

r-bl-h-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

rablóhús

b_rs_lm_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

birsalma

h-ngy-s-v


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

hangyasav

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 31)

szemfényvesztés

f_rf_ng_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

furfangos

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 31)

csalafinta

sz_l_b_rd_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 31)

szeleburdi

_kf_jt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 31)

okfejtő

ny_m_z_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

nyomozó

_d_ _t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 31)

idióta

_d_m_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Május 31)

_d_m_

edami (sajt)

h_r_ngt_r_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

milzsu írta:


> _d_m_
> 
> edami (sajt)
> 
> h_r_ngt_r_ny


 


adoma
Adamo

harangtorony
_d_ _ m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Május 31)

idióma

n_p_r_
_
kösz ajátékot! sziasztok!_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

napóra, néperő
_d_t_ll_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

időtálló

l_mp_ _szl_p


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

lámpaoszlop

s_m_k_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

sumákol

l_bzs_l


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

lebzsel
p_k_szt_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 31)

pákosztos

h-r-h-rg-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

hórihorgas

t_ng_r_szcs_m_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 31)

tengerészcsomó

k-k-b-l-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

kákabélű

l_ _l_psz_k


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 31)

leülepszik

h-l-szh-l-


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

halászháló
d_b_h_l_


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 31)

dobóháló
s_k_tf_jd


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

siketfajd

K_sk_nty_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 1)

Kaskantyú

k_lcsf_nt_ss_g_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

kulcsfontosságú

_mb_r_ml_k_z_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 1)

emberemlékezet

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

szélmalomharc

k_r_lyk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 1)

királykisasszony

k_p_k_zd_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

...küzdelem ?

p_r_k_ _
_
Nemsokára mennem kell. kösz a játékot!  Szia!_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 1)

SarkCsilla írta:


> ...küzdelem ?
> 
> p_r_k_ _
> 
> _Nemsokára mennem kell. kösz a játékot!  Szia!_


 
kupaküzdelem


parókia

_d_k_l_nbs_g

_Én is köszönöm a játékot! Szia!_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 1)

időkülönbség

k_l_ndr_g_ny


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

kalandregény

h_m_p_p_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 1)

Hamupipőke

k_l_m_r_s
___
most mennem kell - kösz a játékot! később jövök_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

kalamáris

m_nd_b_l_


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

mondabeli (?)

b_r_sp_h_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

_(igen)_

borospohár

s_r_s_v_g


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

sörösüveg

sz_r_k_zt_t_ _l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

szórakoztató elektronika

h_dr_g_nb_mb_


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

hidrogénbomba

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

képregény

L_ _n_rd_ . _a . V_nc_ (3 szó)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 1)

Leonardo da Vinci

r_n_sz_nsz


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

reneszánsz

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

kéményseprő

_zv_gy_ssz_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 1)

özvegyasszony


z-ng-r--sk-l-


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 1)

zongoraiskola
k_r_mf_k_t_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 1)

koromfeketényi

s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

siralomház

kr_m_n_l_g_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 1)

kriminológia

s_g_ll_t


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 1)

sugallat

f_n_ttk_s_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 1)

fonott kosár

sz_rr__l_s


----------



## loede (2011 Június 1)

szürreális

l_gf_jl_tt_bb


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

legfejlettebb

b_nnf_nt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 2)

bennfentes

s_l_jt_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 2)

selejtes

gy_k_rl_tv_z_t_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

gyakorlatvezető
_nd_h_z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

indóház

g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

gőzmozdony 
p_rp_rl_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

parparli ?

_r_kl_t_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

SarkCsilla írta:


> parparli ?
> 
> _r_kl_t_s


purparlé , jelentése: megbeszélés, beszélgetés, csevegés. Gyakran gúnyos értelemben: vita, civakodás, szóváltás. 

örökletes

m_s_m_d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

masamód

_r_ny_v


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

erényőv
k_pl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 2)

kuplé

k_p_rny_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

képernyő
p_rp_tv-r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 2)

parpatvar

p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

3agergely írta:


> parpatvar
> 
> p_tr_zs_ly_m


 
perpatvar

petrezselyem

p_p_gy_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

pipogya

p_pl_nh_z_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 2)

paplanhuzat

p_rtr_sz_ll_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

partraszállás

N_rm_nd_ _


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

Normandia

_ _ t_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 2)

autó
v_l_r_x c_br_ _ /két szó


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

velorex cabrio
v_z_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 2)

vízió

h_dv_z_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 2)

hadvezér (Szia.. Rég láttalak!)

cs-t-b-rd


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 2)

csatabárd (Szia kisssok volt a munka..)

p_nc_lt_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 2)

páncéltörő

v-r-g-gy-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

virágágyú, virágágya

k_ty_g_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 3)

kótyagos, kotyogós

r_ _d_k_sz_lts_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

riadókészültség

r_d_ _t_r


----------



## kincskereso4 (2011 Június 3)

radiátor
d_f_br_l_t_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 3)

defibrillátor


_rrh_ssz


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

orrhossz
d_v_t_e_u_a_ó


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 3)

divatbemutató

--- ez egy másik *sz_k_r_k_*, ahol a* magánhangzókat *rejtjük el, 
*például:*

k_nysz_rm_nk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

kényszermunka

b_k_j_bb


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

békejobb
s_r_g_rcs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

sírógörcs

sz_rsz_m


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

szerszám
k_t_l_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

katalógus

d_v_tl_p


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

divatlap
j_v_d_lm_z_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

javadalmazó

t_l_jm_nt_


----------



## laara (2011 Június 3)

talajmenti

m_nt_ _v


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

mentőöv

v_d_ _lt_s


----------



## laara (2011 Június 3)

védőoltás

k_r_kt_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Június 3)

csiperkegomba

marad a k_r_kt_r_s


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

karakteres
k_p_ll_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Június 3)

kapilláris

k_t_cs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

katacs ?

l_cs_sz_r


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

(kutacs)
lócsiszár
g_r_b_nc__s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

garabonciás

_ll_z_ _n_st_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 3)

illuzionista 


n-pl-p-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

naplopó

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 3)

kalamáris


-v-gh-gy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

üveghegy

m_szt_k_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 3)

üveghegy

_l_ _ll


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 3)

előáll


h-nt-l-


----------



## loede (2011 Június 3)

hintaló

_ _r_l_g_


----------



## jazzman27 (2011 Június 3)

hintaló
_br_szt__r_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 3)

euroliga
ébresztőóra
h_nt_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 3)

hintaló

s_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 3)

súlytalanság

h_ldr_sz_ll_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 3)

holdraszállás

gr_v_t_c__


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 3)

gravitáció

r_k_t_k_l_v_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 3)

rakétakilövő

k_ty_s_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 3)

katyusa

szt_l_n_rg_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 3)

sztálinorgona

k_t_nt_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 3)

kitüntetés

_l_l_pt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 3)

előléptetés

k_rr__r


----------



## takaba (2011 Június 3)

karrier

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 3)

kalózhajó

t--d-l-t-n


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

teadélután

b_z_t_bl_


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

búzatábla

_k_lh_rc


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

ökölharc

_lt_t_d_l


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

altatódal

_v_gv_z__


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

üvegváza

s_r_t_tt


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

sűrített

k_r_l_b_


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

karalábé

k_z_z_


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

kőzúzó

m_t_ _r_l_g_ _


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

meteorológus

p_r_mt_r_l_t


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

meteorológia lett volna, de így is jó 

peremterület

cs_ll_gv_zsg_l_


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

bocs, tényleg!

csillagvizsgáló

_c_lv_z


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

semmi gond! 

acélváz

p_n_pt_k_m


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

panoptikum

h_b_r_s


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

háborús

b_nd_sk_ny_r (köszi a játékot, jó éjt!) :..:


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

én is köszönöm, jó éjt!

bundáskenyér

k_k__lt_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

kikiáltás

h_lyz_tk_m_k_m


----------



## kivancsi fancsi (2011 Június 4)

helyzetkomikum

sz_r_lm_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

szerelmes

v_szj_lz_


----------



## habanera (2011 Június 4)

vészjelző
-lk-ny-z-t-t


----------



## loede (2011 Június 4)

elkényeztet

_sl_ny


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 4)

Őslény

Jo_ _sí_v_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 4)

Jogosítvány 
fr_ccs


----------



## loede (2011 Június 4)

fröccs

_mb_rsz_b_s_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

emberszabású

t_bbsz_nt_s


----------



## loede (2011 Június 4)

többszintes

c_p_v_d_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

cápavadász

m_n_dzs_r_sk_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 4)

menedzseriskola 

_r_d_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

eredeti

b_nb_cs_n_t


----------



## Cerberus68 (2011 Június 4)

bűnbocsánat

m_g_hl_t


----------



## kivancsi fancsi (2011 Június 4)

megihlet

sz_g_nyl_g_ny


----------



## loede (2011 Június 5)

szegénylegény

_ll_szt


----------



## bogyojr (2011 Június 5)

illeszt
s_b_ss_gv_lt_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 5)

sebességváltó

_dr_n_l_n_nj_kc_ _


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 5)

adrenalininjekció

r-jzf-lms-r-z-t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 5)

rajzfilmsorozat

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## bienkarc (2011 Június 5)

kandeláber
cs_l_m_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 5)

csalamádé

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 5)

kenyértörés

v_t_rl_sh_j_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 5)

vitorlás hajó

fr_g_tt


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Június 5)

Ile57 írta:


> előáll
> 
> 
> h-nt-l-



hintaló


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Június 5)

Nagyon ötletes ez a szójáték!


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 5)

manka63 írta:


> vitorlás hajó
> 
> fr_g_tt



fregatt

k_sp_rn_h_z_t


----------



## loede (2011 Június 6)

kispárnahuzat

t_k_rm_nyk_r_sk_d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

takarmánykereskedő

sz_mb_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

szimbólum

sz_m_rk_h_g_s
_
Szép jó reggelt! _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

szamárköhögés (Szióka!)

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

borkóstoló

s_jtk_k_c


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

sajtkukac

sz_t_r_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

szuterén

sz_nt_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

színtelen

t_l_jd_nj_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

tulajdonjog

j_gf_szt_tt


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

jogfosztott
pr_d_k_c__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 6)

prédikáció

p_n_szk_nyv


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

panaszkönyv
sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 6)

szélmalomharc

D_n . Q_ _j_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

Don Quijote

l_p_l_v_l


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

lapulevél
_rm_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

_írd egybe a két megfejtésed és töröld az egyiket, mert ez így nem szabályos..._

ormótlan

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

ártalmatlan
h_z_gp_tl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

hézagpótló

sz_n_t_r_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

színitérerő ?

b_k_v_ _d_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

(szaniteráru)

bikaviadal

k_zd_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

küzdelem

p_m_cs


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

pamacs _(üdv.)_

m_n_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 6)

monitor

t_z_g_p


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

tűzőgép

_sz_r_zs_
_
szia!_


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

őszirózsa

r_p_l_j_gy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

repülőjegy

r_b_tp_l_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 6)

robotpilóta

k_rt_rs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

kortárs, kartárs

sz_mf_n_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 6)

szimfónia

sz_mf_n_k


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

szemfenék

h_ll_sv_zsg_l_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

hallásvizsgálat

f_g_lycs_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 6)

fogolycsere

cs_l_t_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

csalétek

sz_k_jt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 6)

szakajtó

s_jt_sz_b_ds_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

sajtószabadság

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 6)

képregény

v-nd-gl-t-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

vendéglátás

k_m_nyt_j_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 6)

kemény tojás

k-tl-sty-k


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

kotlóstyúk

r_t_k_l


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

retikül
_ngy_jt_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 6)

öngyújtó

l-mp-f-ny


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

lámpafény

t_l_f_nr_g_szt_r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 6)

telefonregiszter

m-s-rv-z-t-


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

műsorvezető

m_gn_s


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

mágnes, mágnás
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 6)

mágnes

h_k_z_l_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 6)

tavicsaj írta:


> mágnes, mágnás
> k_l_m_jk_



kalamajka


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 6)

tavicsaj írta:


> mágnes, mágnás
> k_l_m_jk_


 
kalamajka



loede írta:


> mágnes
> 
> h_k_z_l_


 
hőkezelő

l_r_f_r_


----------



## yos22 (2011 Június 6)

lárifári

l_m_n_d_


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

limonádé
sv_bb_g_r


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 6)

svábbogár
_sz_m - _sz_m


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

eszem-iszom
kr_jc_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 7)

krajcáros

t_d_sz_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

tüdőszűrő

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 7)

tudásszomj

m_st_rsz_k_cs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

mesterszakács

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

csalamádé
k_pk_nyvt_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

képkönyvtár

s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

siralomház
gy_rm_km_g_rz_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

gyermekmegőrző

b_mb_szr_gy


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

bambuszrügy
kr_st_lyt_szt_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

kristálytisztán

l_sz_rm_z_tt


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

leszármazott
m_m_tcs_nt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

mamutcsont

cs_ntk_v_cs


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

csontkovács
cs_l_dl_t_g_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

családlátogatás

_nn_pn_p


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 7)

ünnepnap

m_l_mk_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 7)

malomkerék

tr_h_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 7)

trehány

_nk_b_t_r


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 7)

inkubátor

h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

harangvirág

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 7)

százszorszép

t_l_p_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

tulipán

k_k_rcs_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 7)

kökörcsin

b_z_v_r_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

búzavirág

t_r_kb_z_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 7)

törökbúza

t-rm-sz-tr-jz


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

természetrajz

n_p_j_gy_nl_s_g


----------



## loede (2011 Június 7)

napéjegyenlőség

szt_h_n_v_st_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

sztahanovista

t_r_l_g_t


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

terelget
b_lcs_ss_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

(_terelőgát _)

bölcsesség

l_l_ksz_m


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

lélekszám

cs_zm_d__


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

csizmadia

b_t_km_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 8)

butikmunka?

sz_v_v_ny_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

szövevlnyes

sz_v_rv_ny
_
sziasztok! _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 8)

szivárvány

sz_m_rk_h_g_s
___
sziasztok!


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 8)

szamárköhögés

t_r_lv_l_szt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

térelválasztó

p_p_csf_rj


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 8)

papucsférj

p_r_sztr_jk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 8)

peresztrojka

f_d_lz_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

fedélzet

_rrv_t_rl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 8)

orrvitorla

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

korallzátony

v_sm_csk_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 8)

vasmacska

s_ly_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

súlyú

m_nd_v_l_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 8)

mondavilág

_nt_rn_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

internet

v_l_szt_f_j_d_l_m


----------



## lien (2011 Június 8)

választófejedelem
v_z_p_p_cs_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 8)

vízipipacső

h_p_rm_d_rn


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

hipermodern

_kr_p_l_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 9)

Akropolisz

h_l_ndzs_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

halandzsa

m_tr_p_l_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 9)

metropolisz

sz_k_jt_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 9)

szakajtó

_szf_ltb_ty_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

aszfaltbetyár

v_p_r_f_sz_k


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 9)

viperafészek

pr_b_b_b_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

próbababa

_l_ny_s_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 9)

alanyeset

_v_gt_bl_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 9)

üvegtábla

p_r_jr_f_lv_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 9)

perújrafelvétel

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

szamárlétra

r_h_g_g_rcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 9)

röhögőgörcs

b_kt_r_._mf_rt_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 9)

baktériumfertőzés

cs_g_v_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

csigavér

V_rj_v_r _(Kós Károly lakhelye volt)_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 9)

Varjúvár

sz_lm_n_ll_


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 9)

szalmonella

gy_rm_km_g_rz_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

gyermekmegőrző

cs_m_gt_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 9)

csomagtér

_ _t_b_ssz_l


----------



## laara (2011 Június 9)

autóbusszal

m_ggy_z_d_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 9)

meggyőződés

k-lp-l-t-k-


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 9)

külpolitika

n-dr-g-ly-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 10)

nadragulya

ny_v_ly_t_r_s


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Június 10)

nyavalyatörés

r_ng_g_rcs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 10)

rángógörcs

c_lsz_m_ly


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 10)

célszemély

v_g_szd_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 10)

vígaszdíj

r-k-nc-tl-n


----------



## Verdak (2011 Június 10)

rakoncátlan
k-v-tk-z-t-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 10)

következetes

_r_dm_ny_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 10)

eredményes
sz-lt-l-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 10)

széltoló

t_l_lm_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 10)

találmány

-zl-tl-nc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 10)

üzletlánc

l_ncsz_m


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 10)

láncszem

p_p_g_j


----------



## loede (2011 Június 10)

papagáj

_lm_h_b_r_d_tt


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Június 10)

elmeháborodott 

v-g-szt-l


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 10)

vigasztal 

-rg-n-s-p


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 10)

dunakavics
_j-l-nt-sm-gk-l-nb-zt-t-s_


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 10)

orgonasíp

_(jelentésmegkülönböztetés)
_
s_rs_l_s


----------



## loede (2011 Június 11)

sorsolás

h_ng_d_


----------



## bienkarc (2011 Június 11)

hangadó
k_s_r_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

kíséretes

p_ngy_l_s_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

pongyolaság

k-l-f-kt-r (kópé,körmönfont)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

kalefaktor

v_l_szf_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 12)

válaszfal

l-tn-k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

látnok

p-rp-tv-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 12)

perpatvar

k_r_sztm_tsz_t


----------



## robertfelix (2011 Június 12)

sz_m_r


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 12)

keresztmetszet
v_n_lz_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 12)

vonalzó

g_ _m_tr_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

geometria

v-rsz-v-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 12)

vérszívó 

r_gcs_l_


----------



## Laksmi (2011 Június 12)

rágcsáló

r_v_ld_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 13)

rivalda

k_l_p_csv_t_s


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 13)

kalapácsvetés

k_l_nd_r__m


----------



## chopper71 (2011 Június 13)

kalendárium
v_ssz_f_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 13)

vesszőfutás

p-lm-l-gy-z-


----------



## loede (2011 Június 13)

pálmalegyező

_ln_k


----------



## maxiqua (2011 Június 13)

elnök
p_r_p_tty


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

pereputty

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 14)

posztertáska ? - az mi fán terem?

_ssz_ _ml_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 14)

összeomlik

Sark Csilla- pásztortáska (gyógynövény)-réten terem 

h-v-t-l-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

hivatalos

p_r_nty


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 14)

poronty

kr_t_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

kráter

kr_n_l_g_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 14)

kronológia

t_d_ _mb_l_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 14)

tüdőembólia

t_rm_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

termesz

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 14)

eszméletlen

k_k_ _lt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

kikiáltó

v_rb_nk_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 14)

verbunkos

v_nk_s


----------



## maxiqua (2011 Június 14)

vánkos
f_sz_lyk_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 14)

fuszulyka


l-l--mt-pr-


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 14)

liliomtipró

p-rd-l-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

perdület

ny_m_t_k_s_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 15)

nyomatékosan

p_r_ _tt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

piruett

p_zd_rj_


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

pozdorja

_ _r_p_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

Európa

_n_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

unió

_r_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

ária, Erie (a Nagy-tavak egyike)

r_ _m_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 15)

reuma

r_ _g_t .. (ijesztget)


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

riogat

t_l_l_k_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 15)

találékony

D_m_szk_sz (pengéjéről híres város)


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

Damaszkusz

p_tv_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

pitvar

v_cs_rny_


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

vecsernye

s_l_k_k_r_c_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

sültkukorica ?

b_kt_rh_z


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

_(silókukorica)
_
bakterház

_nd_l_t


----------



## loede (2011 Június 15)

andalít

k_mv_d_sz


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 15)

kémvadász

sz_ll_m_rt_


----------



## kiscsigabiga (2011 Június 15)

szellemírtó

t_nc_s_l_b


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 15)

táncosláb

p_ty_l_tt_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 15)

patyolat tiszta


b-j-l-nt-l-p


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 15)

bejelentőlap
k_ck_c_k_r


----------



## mauschz (2011 Június 15)

kockacukor
f_t_rzs_rm_st_r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 15)

főtörzsőrmester


n-pd-lt-n-l-s


----------



## gyp007 (2011 Június 15)

repülőgép

_s_r_ny_


----------



## gyp007 (2011 Június 15)

Bocsánat, elrontottam.

népdaltanulás

_s_r_ny_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 15)

esernyő

m_rc_ng_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 15)

marcangol

k_ny_rt_r_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 15)

kenyértörés
-dv-zl-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 15)

üdvözlet

h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 15)

holdfogyatkozás
l-tt-d?


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 15)

láttad (igen)

_rd_k_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 15)

érdekes
sz-pl-tv-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 15)

szép látvány

k_rty_v_r


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 15)

kártyavár

b-g-ly
(kösz. a játékot,jó éjt,viszlát holnap)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

bagoly

_jj_l_ _r

(Jó éjt! Holnap ilyen tájt?)


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

éjjeliőr

h-r-ngsz-
(remélem,kicsit előbb!)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 16)

harangszó

f_ttt_j_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 16)

főtttojás

f_gy_lm_zt_t_s


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

figyelmeztetés

f_j_z_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 16)

fejezet

t_rt_l_m


----------



## jgicus (2011 Június 16)

tartalom

rgszkds


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 16)

ragaszkodás

_légy szíves, jelöld vonalkákkal a magánhangzók helyét, lásd:_

k_sk_dm_n


----------



## loede (2011 Június 16)

kisködmön

r_gy_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 16)

ragyogás

_lm_b_t_g


----------



## milzsu (2011 Június 16)

elmebeteg

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 16)

napfogyatkozás

h_rny_t_lp


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

hernyótalp

sz-r-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

szorítás (Szép estét!)

k_ft_n


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

kaftán

t-r-kv-r-
üdvözöllek!


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

törökverő

k_r_lyv_l_szt_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

királyválasztás

j-g-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

jégár

h_m_kzs_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

homokzsák

-r-d-t


----------



## szagabi82 (2011 Június 16)

EREDET

k-v-h-z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

kávéház

v_d_k_z_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

védekezés

sz-v-l-t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 16)

szavalat

sz-n-d-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

szünidő

k_n_k_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 16)

kánikula

-sz-m-d-nc-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

úszómedence

n_p_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 16)

napozás

l--g-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

leégés

n_pt_j


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 16)

naptej

v-z-b-c-kl-


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

vízibicikli

m-s-lyg-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

mosolygós

n_pb_rn_t_tt


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

napbarnított
t-ncm-v-sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

táncművész

t_k_rt_r_m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

tükörterem
r-jzt-r-m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 16)

rajzterem

k-r-sztm-tsz-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

keresztmetszet

m_st_rd_t_kt_v


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

mesterdetektív

sz-k-lyf--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

székelyfiú ?

H_r_msz_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

Az!
Háromszék

H-rg-t-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

Hargita

n_pv_nd_rl_s


----------



## cicus59 (2011 Június 16)

Székelyföld
k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 16)

népvándorlás

-ny--rsz-g
(jó éjt,viszlát holnap)kiss


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 16)

anyaország

n_mz_t_s_g_k

(Jó éjt!kiss)


----------



## Beee (2011 Június 16)

nemzetiségek
sz_k_ly_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

székelyek

f_ldcs_sz_ml_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 17)

földcsuszamlás

k_r_ssz_k


----------



## nedherla (2011 Június 17)

karosszék
_gyh_z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

egyház

sz_k_s_gyh_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 17)

székesegyház

H_gy_sh_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

Hegyeshalom

h_rm_dm_g_mm_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 17)

harmadmagammal

l_z_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

lázálom

l_d_rcny_m_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 17)

lidércnyomás

p_sk_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

puskatus, piskótás

sz_lm_ _zv_gy


----------



## loede (2011 Június 17)

szalmaözvegy

l_ng_lm_


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 17)

lángelme

zs_n_ _l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

zseniális

sz_k_d_r


----------



## Dávid9 (2011 Június 17)

szakadár
K__k_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

Kaukázus

_nd_l_z_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 17)

Andalúzia

fl_m_nc_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

flamenco

g_l_g_ny_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 17)

galagonya

-dv-rh-z


----------



## BK625 (2011 Június 17)

gőzölög


----------



## BK625 (2011 Június 17)

SarkCsilla írta:


> flamenco
> 
> g_l_g_ny_


galagonya

P_nn_nh_lm_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 17)

Pannonhalma
udvarház
g_z_l_g


----------



## BK625 (2011 Június 17)

Ile57 írta:


> galagonya
> 
> -dv-rh-z


udvarház

_m_z_n_s


----------



## leila777 (2011 Június 17)

amazonas


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 17)

Sokan nem figyelnek a játékszabályokra, sajnos. (most BK625, leila777)

f--t-l-k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 17)

főételek
-gyt-rn-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

agytorna

_ll_m_n_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

illuminált

h_ssz_l_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

hosszúlépés

p_k_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

pikoló

z_r_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

záróra (Csak nem?)

f_ _r


----------



## loede (2011 Június 17)

főúr

_rt_d_x


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

ortodox

v_sk_l_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

vaskalapos

f_f_j_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

fafejű

_kt_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

oktondi

f_lcs_g_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

felcsigáz

f_lp_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

felpörög

k_b_t_sz_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

kábítószer

_r_nyl_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

aranylövés

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

ártalmatlan, értelmetlen

k_rt_k_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

kártékony

p_jzst_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 17)

pajzstetű

r_v_r_rt_sz_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 17)

rovarírtószer

m_z_g_zd_s_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 18)

mezőgazdaság

b_t_k_r_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 18)

betakarítás

_r_t_d_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 18)

aratódal

sz_n_k_z_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 18)

szénakazal (szánakozol)

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 18)

játszótér (Te nagyon topon vagy!)

l_b_k_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 18)

:ugras:
libikóka (libakaki)

h_j_h_nt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 18)

hajóhinta (és még hogy aludni akarsz!)

cs_ll_g_sv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 18)

csillagösvény (Pedig kellene menni, csak itt hagyni téged?! Jó éjt!kiss)

k_pr_z_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 18)

káprázatos 
_lv_s!!! (nem olvas)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 18)

alvás

p_h_nt_t_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 18)

pihentető

b_k_sz_rz_


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

békeszerző


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

bocs, lemaradt

f_l_dv_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 18)

feladvány

bl_z_rt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 18)

blézert

_ssz_k_tt_t_s


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 18)

összeköttetés

g_l_szt_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 18)

giliszta


l-t-t-


----------



## loede (2011 Június 19)

lótetű

ny_rg_sv_nt_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

nyergesvontató

tr_mb_t_j_l


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 19)

trombitajel
l_ _t_z_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

leutazok (?)

_l_pg_nd_l_t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 19)

alapgondolat (igen leutazok -zik
_rd_n_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

ordináta

_r_dv_n_l


----------



## loede (2011 Június 19)

erődvonal ?

_vsz_r


----------



## zutyi75 (2011 Június 19)

ívszár ?

_nd_lg_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

(#38264) Igen.

andalgó

s_l_b_z_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

silabizál

v-sz-nt-l-d-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

viszonteladó

s_kkh_z_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 19)

sakkhúzás
k_r_ _mb_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

koriámbus

M-k-t n-m m-nd-sz!!!


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 19)

akkor tessék még
k_p_t_l_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

Gipszo - Miket nem mondasz!!!
kistuzok - kapitulátus

r_b_szt_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

robosztus

d- l- -s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 19)

daliás

h-b-k-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

habókos

h_bcs_k_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 19)

habcsókos


m-rb-d


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

morbid

m_st_r_mb_r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 19)

mesterember


p-n-szv-r-g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

penészvirág

_k_ssz_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 19)

ékesszóló

k-zm-nd-s


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Június 19)

közmondás
h_r_szk_p


----------



## loede (2011 Június 19)

horoszkóp

h_rg_szt_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

horgásztúra

k- lt- -


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 19)

költői
_vsz_r mégegyszer


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

óvszer

k_l_l_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 20)

Kalalak (Afganisztánban)

k_rny_jt_sny_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 20)

karnyújtásnyira

_l_mk_p


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 20)

álomkép

k_m_lyt_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

komolytalan (az imént sikerült megtalálnod a nehezét! külalakra gondoltam!)

t_z_f_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 20)

tüzifa
_(a külalak sehogy sem jutott eszembe )

__r_sz_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

araszol

sz_zn_mz_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 20)

szűznemzés

k_r_szt_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

keresztapa

b_jt_l_s


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

böjtölés
t_m_gb_l_s_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

tömegbaleset

f_lk_sz_lts_g


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

felkészültség
f_ll_bb_z_tt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

fellebbezett

k_m_nym_g


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

köménymag
_n_k_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

énekóra

b_dz_l_kv_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

bodzalekvár

_l_sk_mr_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

éléskamra

zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

zsalugáter
k_f_t_f_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

kifutófiú

b_j_r_n_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 20)

bejárónő


-ll-m-nyv-d-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

állományvédelem

gy_m_rt_kr_z_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

gyomortükrözés

k_rb_nt_rt_s


----------



## loede (2011 Június 20)

karbantartás

_r_sz


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 20)

eresz
s_p_r_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 20)

sópároló

_l_st_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 20)

ülésterem

f_gv_j_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 20)

fogvájó

h-r-ng-nt-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 20)

harangöntés

_l_ml_b_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 21)

ólomlábú

sz_k_c_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

szakóca 

d_n_sz_ _r_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 21)

diniszaurusz

l_km_szp_p_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

lakmuszpapír

p_nt_m_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

pantomim

m_r_ _n_tt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

marionett

sz_g_r_s_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 21)

szigorúság

sz_rv_z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

szervez, szervíz

sz_rm_z_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 21)

származás

n_pm_s_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

népmese

b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 21)

balzsamecet

b_r_g_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

borogat

b_r_g_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 21)

bőregér

k_l_tk_z_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

keletkezik

m_gf_gy_l_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 21)

megfigyelés

f_gl_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

foglaló

--- bocs az elírásért, tehát helyesen:

f_lk_gy_lm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 21)

félkegyelmű ()

k_r_t_t_v


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

karitatív

v_nd_gsz_b_


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 21)

vendégszoba
_r_h_zl_nc


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 21)

áruházlánc

r_h_k_f_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

ruhakefe

k_f_k_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 21)

kefekötő

t_rb_k_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

turbékol

j_gm_z_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

jégmező

_lv_d_sp_nt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 21)

olvadáspont

h_h_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

hóhatár

m_lt_s_gt_lj_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 21)

méltóságteljes

_l_z_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

előzetes

f_lmb_m_t_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 21)

filmbemutató

n_szt_lg_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

nosztalgia

sl_g_rl_st_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 21)

slágerlista

_lm_z_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

élmezőny

k_ _nd_l_p_nt


----------



## czlucze (2011 Június 21)

*szókirakó*

Szókirakó:

nosztalgia, élmezőny, slágerlista, filmbemutató,hóhatár, méltóságteljes


----------



## czlucze (2011 Június 21)

Sajnálom, de egyelőre nem igazán értem, hogy mit kell tennem.
Bocsánat.


----------



## czlucze (2011 Június 21)

Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök és remélem valaki engem is fog.


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 21)

Grandilkó írta:


> élmezőny
> 
> k_ _nd_l_p_nt


kiindulópont

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## czlucze (2011 Június 21)

biztosít

g-ra---l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

manka63 írta:


> kiindulópont
> 
> j_t_ksz_b_ly


 
játékszabály ( az első oldalon!)

d_ _gn_z_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 21)

diagnózis
_j_l_g


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 21)

éjelig
p_th_l_g_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

kistuzok: -újólag

pathológia (patológia)

d-l-d-k-


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

dilidoki?

f-n-v-r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 22)

főnővér

k_t_k_mb_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

katakomba 

g-l-g-ny-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 22)

galagonya

sz_np_mp_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

színpompás

p_rtt_l_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 22)

parttalan

sz_k_d_tl_n_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

szakadatlanul

s_sk_j_r_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 22)

sáskajárás

cs_t_ng_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

csatangol

s_s_r_h_d

_Sziasztok!  Szép napot és jó játékot!_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

siserehad (Szervusz Ildikó! és Sarkcsilla kiss)

t_r_c_p_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 22)

túracipő (_Sziasztok!_)

h_gym_sz_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

hegymászás

j_gcs_k_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 22)

jégcsákány

f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

főnyeremény

s_rk_ny_r_g_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

főnyeremény
sárkányeregetés

j_t_ksz_nv_d_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

játékszenvedély

m_n_sz_kny_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

miniszoknya

d_r_kf_j_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 22)

derékfájás

b_t_gb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

betegbiztosítás

sz_n_t_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 22)

szanatórium

d_l_d_z_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

düledező kiss

_s_t_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 22)

ásatag

k_rd_m_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

kardamom 

z_ll_rg_m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 22)

zellergumó

cs_l_kv_k_pt_l_n


----------



## Niki1212 (2011 Június 22)

cselekvésképtelen

r_v_r_rt_sz_r


----------



## Niki1212 (2011 Június 22)

jaj, elírtam: cselekvőképtelen


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

betegbiztosítás


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

bocsi lemaradtam


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

rovarírtószer


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

g_r_gd_nny_
gyümölcs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

Niki1212 írta:


> cselekvésképtelen
> 
> r_v_r_rt_sz_r



összesítsünk:
(cselekvőképtelen)

rovarirtószer

*új feladvány:* b_k_v_ _d_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

bikaviadal

t_rr_ _d_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

torreádor

v_gk_m_r_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

végkimerülés

sz_ _szt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

szieszta

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

makrancos

r_g_nyh_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

regényhős

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

kannibalizmus

k_dvcs_n_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

kedvcsináló

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

kalózhajó

f_l_b_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

falábú

k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

kormánykerék

m_tr_z_t_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

matrózital _(rum )
_
m_nt_cs_n_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

mentőcsónak

v_z_b_c_kl_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

vizibicikli

_sz_m_st_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

úszómester

b_k_t_lp


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

békatalp

_x_g_np_l_ck


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

oxigénpalack

_jr_ _l_szt_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

újraélesztés

_szt_lyv_z_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

osztályvezető

k_r_sm_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 22)

kórusmű
tr_m_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

tremoló

sz_lh_rf_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

szélhárfa

m-zd-nyv-z-t-


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 22)

mozdonyvezető
_ _ncs_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 22)

mozdonyvezető

cs_tr_g_ny


----------



## loede (2011 Június 22)

kistuzok írta:


> mozdonyvezető
> _ _ncs_




ioncső


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

csotrogány

-r-szt-kr---


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

arisztokrata?
k-rn-v-l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

kiművel

p_rh_z_m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

párhuzam
z-n-k-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

zenekar

sz_l_st_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

szólista
M-g- Z-lt-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

Mága Zoltán

v_rt_ _z


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

virtuóz 
t-tsz-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

tetszik

zs_n_ _l_s


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

zseniális

v_r_gsz_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

virágszirom

p_cs_ny_s_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

pecsenyesütő

m-gt-rgy-lt-t-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

megtárgyaltátok 

b_sz_dt_m_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

beszédtéma

b-s-g-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

bőséges

h_ _nyp_tl_


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

hiánypótló 
_r_nyf_c_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

aranyfácán

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

jegesmedve

_rn_m_nt_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

ornamentika

d_sz_t_m_v_sz_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

díszítőművészet

-rg-n-s-p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

orgonasíp

k_v_r_d_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

kavarodás

h-lyr-h-zt-k


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

módosítom
bár ez egy másik variáció

helyrehozták

v_r_ngy_sb_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

Gipszo írta:


> kavarodás
> 
> h-lyr-h-zt-k




helyrehoztuk és varangyosbéka

gy_k_rl_s


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

gyakorlás

p_tt_nty_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

pattantyú

p_r_tty_


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

parittya

v_d_ _lt_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

védőoltás

k_r_k_z_


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

kórokozó

f_rt_tl_n_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

fertőtlenítés

n_gyt_k_r_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

nagytakarítás
f-st-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

festés

t_szt_s_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

tisztaság
-rt-tl-ns-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

ártatlanság

l_l_ _mt_pr_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

liliomtipró
m-gb-nt-tni!


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

megbántani

b_nt_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

büntetés
f-gyh-z


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

fegyház

f_gy_ll_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

fagyálló
m-t-r-l-j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

motorolaj

s_b_ss_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 22)

sebesség
sz-g-ld-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 23)

száguldás

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

őzlábgomba

g_l_cs_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

galacsin

ny-l-rny-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 23)

nyúlárnyék

t_mp_n_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

timpanon (tympanon)

p_m_cs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 23)

pamacs

cs_p_d_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 23)

csapodár

f_l_g_zs_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

féligazság

p_p_cs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 23)

pipacs

c_lk_r_szt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 23)

célkereszt

t_zp_r_ncs_l_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

tízparancsolat

p_p_d_h_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

pipadohány

gy-l-gb-dz-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 23)

gyalogbodza

k_m_nyk_l_p


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

keménykalap
s_t_p_lc_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

sétapálca

n_p_rny_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

napernyő
p_r_pl_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

paraplé

pr_m_n_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 23)

promenád

d_l_b_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

délibáb

pr_m_n_ns


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

délibáb prominens

l_t_m_s_k


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

látomások

f_nt_zm_g_r_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

fantazmagória

h_ll_c_n_g_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

hallucinogén

n_rk_t_k_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

narkotikum

m_l_nk_l_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

melankólia

b_sk_m_rs_g


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

búskomorság
k_d_lyb_t_gs_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

kedélybetegség

d_pr_ssz_ _


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

depresszió

h_ng_l_tz_v_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

hangulatzavar

_lm_gy_gy_nt_z_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

elmegyógyintézet

k_nysz_rz_bb_ny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 23)

kényszerzubbony

h_b_rcsk_sz_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

habarcskészítés

k_m_v_sm_nk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

kőművesmunka

k_v_scs_sz_


----------



## Donalvaro (2011 Június 23)

Jo jatekot kivanok mindenkinek


----------



## Donalvaro (2011 Június 23)

kavescsesze


----------



## Donalvaro (2011 Június 23)

cs-r-b-g-r


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 23)

cserebogár

p_rck_r_ngs_rv


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 23)

porckorongsérv

_p_r_c_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

operáció

k_r_zm_t_k_s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 23)

karizmatikus

p_r_mk_r_l_t


----------



## loede (2011 Június 23)

peremkerület

h_z_gs_gv_zsg_l_t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 23)

hazugságvizsgálat
_jt_ _g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

ojtóág

d-m-nz--


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 23)

dimenzió
_ _f_n_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

eufonia

-.-é - e- -a - - - i -


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 23)

szépenhangzik / 
_r_sz_b /segítség: Országh László magyar-angol nagyszótárból van a szó


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

kistuzok írta:


> szépenhangzik /
> _r_sz_b /segítség: Országh László magyar-angol nagyszótárból van a szó




_Majd oszd meg velünk, hogy mire gondoltál.
Hogy addig se álljon a játék,_

t_rpl_szt_k_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 24)

térplasztika

h_s_nsz_r_


----------



## juhasznoni (2011 Június 24)

Grandilkó írta:


> térplasztika
> 
> hasonszőrű


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 24)

juhasznoni írta:


> Grandilkó írta:
> 
> 
> > térplasztika
> ...


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 24)

beteljesül

k_v_ns_gm_s_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

kívánságműsor

s_r_kk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

sarokkő (Üdvözletem!)

sz_kl_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 24)

székláb

p_r_d_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

paródia

b_mb_szk_t_g
_
sziasztok! _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

bambuszköteg

k_b_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

kabaré

dzs_g_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

dzsigoló

p_rk_tt-t_nc_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

parkett-táncos

p_nc_rl_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

pincérlány

p_r_c_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

pereces

sz_rv_sb_g_r
_
szia!  kösz a játékot!_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

szarvasbogár

c_nc_r
(köszönöm én is, kissszia, később!)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

cincér

cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

csodabogár

t_cs_kz_n_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

tücsökzene

m-csk-j-j


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Június 24)

macskajaj
-ksz-rt-kn-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 24)

ékszerteknős

d_jk_c_p_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

dajkacápa

v-z-b-lh-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

vízibolha

_kv_r_ _m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

akvárium

h-rm-l-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

hermelin

n_rcb_nd_
(Köszi a játékot, viszlát később!)


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 24)

nercbunda
v-ls-gk-z-l-s


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Június 24)

*válságkezelés*

_m_gsz__ts_gte__níthet__len__g_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

megszentségteleníthetetlenség / Nem a nyakatekertség,hanem a játékszabály a lényeg! 

gr-m-f-n


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 24)

gramofon

k_ty_ _t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

kutyaütő

-gr-lsz-k-dt


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 24)

ágrólszakadt

v_kl_rm_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

vaklárma 

j-lk-p-s


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 24)

jelképes

m_jzs_g_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

májzsugor

-t-p- -


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 24)

atípia

_rm_ny_sm_dv_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

ormányos medve (utópia)

k-b-c-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

kabóca

k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

katicabogár

h-tp-tty-s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 24)

hétpöttyös

-l-mv-l-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

álomvilág

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 24)

szivárvány

m-s-k-p


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

mesekép 

sk-rl-tv-r-s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 24)

skarlátvörös

-ltr--b-ly-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

ultraibolya

sz_nv_ks_g


----------



## Mami.ani (2011 Június 24)

ultraibolya
k_ty_p_r_z


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 24)

kutyapóráz

sz-m-v-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

szemüveg

d_ _ptr_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

dioptria

l-ncs-l-v-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 24)

lencseleves (szeretem)

cs_l_kk_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

csülökkel

k-t-n-s-n


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 24)

csülökkel
n-gy-nf-ncs-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

katonásan (?)
nagyon fincsi

sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

szilvásgombóc

r-m-k (Jó éjt! Még megéhezek a végén..


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

remek

d_ _t_
(jó éjt! Ilyenkor már ne egyél!)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

diéta

gy-m-lcs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

gyümölcs

b_f_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 25)

befőzés (böfizés)

k_t_m_r_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

katamarán

k_t_l_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

kötele
_d_m_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

Grandilkó: katula-doboz,népiesen

idomító 

l-z-d-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

lázadó

gy_rm_k_ld_s
(ebéd, megvolt?)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

gyermekáldás
_g_v_n_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

igavonó

l_p_tk_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

lópatkó
b_ _v_d_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

bioveda

k-nk-ly


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

konkoly

k_ty_t_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

kutyatej

k--k-z-s-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

kaukázusi

h_t_rt_l_n


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

határtalan 

p-d--tr--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

pediátria

v_c_n_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

vacinális

f--k-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

fióka 

g_l_mbd_c


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

galambdúc

--d-c--


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

manka63 írta:


> fióka
> 
> g_l_mbd_c




galambdúc

v_rt_k_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

Gipszo írta:


> galambdúc
> 
> --d-c--


ezt nem tudom

a másik:vertikális

h_r_z_nt_l_s


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

manka63 írta:


> ezt nem tudom
> 
> a másik:vertikális
> 
> h_r_z_nt_l_s




horizontális

f_rk_ngy_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

audáció

f_jt_r_


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

manka63 írta:


> audáció
> 
> f_jt_r_



fejtörő

f_rk_ngy_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

farkangyal

s_r_kk_sz_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

(audíció) Csak akkor idézzük be ,ha az előttünk levő helytelen!! 

sarokköszörű

r-sz-l-


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

reszelő

n_m_sz_rv


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

némi szarv  danny87ers ne akarjad,hogy spamnak jelöljelek,mert nem lesz meg a 2o hozzászólásod! Figyelmedbe ajánlom a canadahun szabályzatát!!

pr-v-k-c--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 25)

provokáció

n_v_l_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

Grandilkó írta:


> katamarán
> 
> k_t_l_


 
kistuzok: *kötele* 
Gipszo: *katula*-doboz (_Nagyon aranyos!)_
De, amire én gondoltam: *kétélű*.


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

manka63 írta:


> provokáció
> 
> n_v_l_tl_n


 
neveletlen

k_m_szk_r


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

Neveletlen(a biologia könyvekben benne van az általam leírtak és abszolúte nem trágár kifejezés. Hogy téged zavar az a te neveltetésedből fakad)

_k_st_j_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

okostojás

k_m_szk_r


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

kamaszkor

pr_t__n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

protein

_m_n_s_v_k


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

aminosavak

_szk_rb_ns_v


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

aszkorbinsav

t_pl_l_kk_ _g_sz_t_


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

táplálékkiegészítő

m_l_nc_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

műláncú (?)

m_h_b_


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 25)

nem jó


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

műhiba
t_v_rd_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

távírdász

r_zg_st_rt_m_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

rezgéstartomány
_d_sz_k_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

időszaki

k_z_lh_t_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

közelhatás
k_ _d_k_c_ _s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

koedukációs

p_ly_v_l_szt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 25)

pályaválasztás
k_ _zs_r_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

kiazsúroz

pr_b_ _z_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

próbaüzem

f-rg-t-g-s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 25)

fergeteges
-jj-l--r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 25)

éjjeliőr


s-rk-nyh-j-v-rs-ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 26)

sárkányhajóverseny

b_nd_b_tr_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 26)

bundabotrány

g_zd_s_g_r_ny_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Június 26)

gazdaságirányítás

h_tb_rz_ng_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 26)

hátborzongató

sz_k_t_sz_l_rds_g


----------



## danny87ers (2011 Június 26)

szakítószilárdság

m_l_nc_


----------



## zoda (2011 Június 26)

repülőgép
p_pr_k_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 26)

danny87ers írta:


> szakítószilárdság
> 
> m_l_nc_



műláncú /Grandilkó fejtése
vagy netán mu*s*linca?






paprika

_t_ _d_j_s_g


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 26)

utóidejűség


v-nd-gk-nyv


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 26)

vendégkönyv

t_jf_l_ssz_j_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 26)

tejfölösszájú


-p-r-tt-n-k-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 26)

operetténekes (Kit szeretnél?)

pr_m_ _r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 26)

premier (mindegy)

j-t-l-mj-t-k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

jutalomjáték

-l-m-sz-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 26)

alámászó ?

h_dp_nz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

hídpénz? (alamuszi)

k-zb-s-t-


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 26)

kézbesítő

fr-nt-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 26)

frontális

k_r_tsz_rz_d_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 26)

keretszerződés


t-n-vz-r-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

tanévzáró
-kt-t-


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 26)

oktató


ny-r-l-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

nyaralás

b-s-j-r-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 26)

busójárás

t_v_rny_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 27)

tivornya
k_ _rd_m_s_lt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

kiérdemesült

t-rj-d-lm-s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 27)

terjedelmes

_l_ _nt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 27)

danny87ers írta:


> táplálékkiegészítő
> 
> m_l_nc_


 
Megtaláltam!!!

*melence*
(Hús, gyümölcs, zöldség megmosására, ill. dagasztásra használt tál v. teknő alakú edény)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 27)

Efi55 írta:


> terjedelmes
> 
> _l_ _nt_


 
eleinte (előöntő,...)

_k_d_ly_lh_r_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Június 27)

akadályelhárítás

m_h_r_dzs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

maharadzsa

_ny_k_r_lyn_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

anyakirálynő

_szl_pcs_rn_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

oszlopcsarnok

t_mp_n_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

timpanon

p_n_pt_k_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

panoptikum

v_ _szb_b_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

viaszbábú

_kr_p_l_sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

Akropolisz

h_ll_n_szt_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

hellenisztika

_l_mp_sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

Olimposz

c_tr_ml_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

citromlé 

k_l_csn_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

kalucsni

k_csk_s_jt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

kecskesajt

b_r_nyb_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

báránybőr

j_t_l_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

jutalék

l_nysz_kt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

lányszöktetés

sz_r_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

sz_r_j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

szeráj

_ _n_ch_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

eunuchok

sz_r_ncs_tl_n_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

szerencsétlenek

b_zt_ns_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

biztonságos

_r_nt_sv_d_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

érintésvédelem

m_g_sf_sz_lts_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

magasfeszültség

_r_m_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

áramütés
_jr_ _l_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

újraélesztés 

v_ssz_h_z


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

visszahoz

r-g-szk-d-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

ragaszkodás

h_s_gny_l_tk_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

hűségnyilatkozat

b_t_rt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

betört?

_g_v_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

(betart)kiss-hűségnyilatkozatra

igavonó

sz_k_rd_r_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

szekérderék

f_sz_k _lj_
(Én meg úgy gondoltam, hogy előbb betör-te)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

fészekalja

k_tl_sty_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

kotlóstyúk

z_pt_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

záptojás

gy_m_rf_rg_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

gyomorforgató

v_rl_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

vérlázító

t_rv_nyh_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

törvényhozás

k_sk_r_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

kiskirály

l_z_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

lázadás

m_gt_rl_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

megtorlás

b_t_f_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

bitófa

k_gy_l_mk_ny_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

kegyelemkenyér

k_ny_r_l_t_ss_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

könyörületesség

sz_vj_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

szívjóság

v_ssz_ _l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

visszaél

k_h_szn_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

kihasznál

p_f_tl_ns_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

pofátlanság

n_v_l_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

neveletlen

p_d_g_g_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 27)

pedagógia

t_t_lk_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 27)

tételkör-totálkár

k_r_ssz_r_ _


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 27)

karosszéria

t-r-st-h-z


----------



## pirusz (2011 Június 27)

repülőgép
k_l_p_cs


----------



## loede (2011 Június 27)

kalapács

_szt_rg_


----------



## pirusz (2011 Június 28)

repülőgép
p_r_d_cs_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

loede írta:


> kalapács
> 
> _szt_rg_



eszterga

_mb_v_l_ns


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 28)

ambivalens

d_rm_szt_


----------



## KFMonika (2011 Június 28)

dermesztő

j_gygy_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

jegygyűrű

K_mp_l_n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 28)

Kempelen

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

szappanbuborék

k_z_ns_gd_j


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Június 28)

közönségdíj

_s_cs_pp


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

esőcsepp

cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Június 28)

cseppkőbarlang

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 28)

szivárvány

m_ny_ssz_nyt_nc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

menyasszonytánc

p_ld_m_t_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 28)

példamutató

p_zd_rj_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

pozdorja

p_r_sp_zsg_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

pirospezsgő

r-zs-sz-n m-m-r


----------



## KFMonika (2011 Június 28)

rózsaszín mámor

zs_n_rp_dl_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 28)

zsinórpadlás

k_r_sztm_tsz_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

keresztmetszet

k-ntr-d-kt-r--s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 28)

kontradiktórius

_gy_kk_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 28)

ágyékkötő

f_h_rn_m_


----------



## loede (2011 Június 28)

fehérnemű

k_rr_pt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 28)

korrupt

t_zny_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 29)

tűznyelõ
m_ _ _nkn_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

mieinknek

t_zsgy_k_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

tősgyökeres

sz_rk_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

szurkoló, szurkáló

sz_rz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 29)

szerző, szorzó

_nk_nt_l_n_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

önkéntelenül

z_ng_r_v_rs_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Június 29)

zongoraverseny

g_l_ _t_l_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

góliátelem

t-rj-d-lm-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

terjedelmes

_m_m_l_m


----------



## zutyi75 (2011 Június 29)

imamalom

zs_kk_t_z_


----------



## L007 (2011 Június 29)

zsákkötöző

k_z_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

kizárós, kazáros

K_mcs_tk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 29)

Kamcsatka

m_g_sf_sz_lts_g


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

magasfeszültség

-gy-n-r-m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 29)

egyenáram

gr_m_f_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 29)

gramafon
B-rd_lyh_z


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 29)

bordélyház

k_m_k_z_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 29)

kamikázi
_l_m_zs__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

(kamikaze)

elemózsia

t_lv_jk_lcs


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 29)

tolvajkulcs
p_lyk_k_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

pulykakakas

p_rk_l_b


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 29)

porkoláb

m-rc-n-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

marcona

sz_v_dm_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 29)

szövődmény

sz-ll-m-d-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

szellemidézés

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 29)

panoráma

b-cs-l-tsz-


----------



## zoya100 (2011 Június 29)

becsületszó
sz-r-ny-s-g


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 29)

szerénység


h-m-n-t-s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

humanitás

-d-m-ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

adomány

_l_p_tv_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

alapítvány

k_r_t_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

kuratórium

d_nt_sh_z_ (Halihó!)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

döntéshozó

p_rl_m_nt_r (szia!kiss)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

parlamenter

v_ks_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

voksolás

_ll_nsz_v_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

ellenszavazat

k_th_rm_d_s t_bbs_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

kétharmados többség

b_zt_s s_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

biztos siker

n_v_ts_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

nevetséges

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

bolhacirkusz

cs_cs_l_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

csőcselék

s_s_r_h_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

siserehad

sz_jh_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

szájhős

h_rd_sz_n_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

hordószónok

f_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

futár? főtér?

cs_pk_v_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

(főtér)vagy fater

csipkeverő

m_st_r_mb_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

mesterember

p_ll_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

pallér (pillér)

v_zsg_zt_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

vizsgáztat

t_v_ly_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

tévelyeg

m_k_l_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

makulátlan 

f_ddh_t_tl_n


----------



## pdzs6 (2011 Június 29)

feddhetetlen
_szv_szt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 29)

észvesztő

r_sz_st_rs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

részestárs

cs_r_k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 29)

cserekereskedelem

_d_g_nf_rg_l_m


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

idegenforgalom
sz_r_t_t_hs_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 29)

szeretetéhség

cs_l_d_l_p_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 29)

családalapítás

p_szt_r_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Június 29)

pásztoróra

cs-cs-m-g-nd-z-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 29)

csecsemőgondozás

l_k_scs_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

lakáscsere

h_z_v_t_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 29)

házavató
l-mp--rny-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

lámpaernyő

h_ng_l_tv_l_g_t_s


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 29)

hangulatvilágítás
k-z-k-m-r-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 29)

kézi kamera
v_d_ _f_lv_t_l


----------



## loede (2011 Június 30)

videofelvétel

_r_d_m_nstr_c_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 30)

erődemonstráció

_r_nt_k_r


----------



## L007 (2011 Június 30)

érintőkar

_rd_kk_pv_s_l_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

érdekképviselet

k_m_nyk_t_s_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 30)

keménykötésű

k-mm-n-k-t-v


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

kommunikatív

sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 30)

szerencsétlenség

v_ll_m_sj_gy


----------



## Morzsicu (2011 Június 30)

villamosjegy
k_k_sk_k_r_k_l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

kékes kukorikálás?

b_b_rl_v_l


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

kakaskukorékolás

babérlevél

_ssz_r_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

ésszerűtlen

k_gyv_szt_tt


----------



## loede (2011 Június 30)

kegyvesztett

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

ejtőernyő

t_m_gh_szt_r_ _


----------



## hunpite (2011 Június 30)

tömeg hisztéria

r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

rettenthetetlen

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 30)

szemfüles

h_l_szcs_rd_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

halászcsárda

b_r_zd_b_ll_g_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

barázdabillegető

_k_m_n_k_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

ökumenikus

k_r_zm_t_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

karizmatikus

zs_k_s_pk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

zsokésapka

k_rp_sz_m_ny_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 30)

karpaszományos

m_nk_sz_lg_l_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

munkaszolgálatos

_l_pv_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 30)

munkaszolgálatos
v_ll_mh_r_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

villámhárító 

_l_pv_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 30)

alapvető

b_g_ncs


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

bogáncs

s_k_t_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

sikátor

s_h_d_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 30)

siheder
_ggl_g_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

agglegény

sz_lm_ _zv_gy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

szalmaözvegy

k_nstr_kc_ _


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 30)

konstrukcio
_jt_k_lcs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

ajtókulcs

k_lcscs_m_


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

ajtókulcs

_ _d_ _nc_ _


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Június 30)

audeincio
p_rt_f__


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 30)

partifű?
b-nd-b-tr-ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 30)

bundabotrány

s_k_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 30)

sikátor (Üdv!kiss)

b_n_gy_ h_lysz_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 30)

kiss

bűnügyi helyszín

ny_mk_v_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 30)

nyomkövető

_nd_ _n h_rc_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 30)

indián harcos

s_m_nd_b


----------



## L007 (2011 Június 30)

sámándob

b_k_p_p_


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 30)

békepipa

_r_m_t_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 30)

óramutató

t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 30)

templomtorony

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## sebimoni74 (2011 Június 30)

csigalépcső


----------



## sebimoni74 (2011 Június 30)

t_n_v_ll_m_s


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 30)

tanúvallomás
b-ty-rb-cs-l-t


----------



## loede (2011 Június 30)

betyárbecsület

r_z_d_nc_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

rezidencia

_ _t_m_t_z_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 1)

automatizálás

_ _d_ _nc_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 1)

audiencia

k_lk_l_c_ _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 1)

kalkuláció

p_rl_m_nt_r
_
szia! _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

parlamenter

p_szt_rt_sk_

szia!


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

pásztortáska

_gy_lg_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

ágyelő

_ _rt_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

aorta

_őgyel*g*ő_

_m_t_j_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

igen, őgyelgő, bocs.

imatojás ?


sz_rk_zm_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

emutojás

szarkazmus

p_r_n_ __s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

paranoiás

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

levendula

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

barométer

b_mb_szt_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

bombasztikus

k_l_p_nty_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

kulipintyó

p_tym_ll_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

pitymallik

_n_l_g_lt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

önelégült

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

kalamáris 

l_n_l_n_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

lanolinos

f_l_g_r_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

filagória

_r_kl_k_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

öröklakás

f_nt_zm_g_r_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

fantazmagória

b_t_f_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

bitófa

v_szt_h_ly


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

vesztőhely

r_ _d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

riadalom

v_g_ss_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

vigasság

l_k_d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

lakodalom

m_ny_ssz_nyt_nc


----------



## hunpite (2011 Július 1)

menyasszonytánc

f___m_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

Fiume (?) fiaimé(?)

p_r_m_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

piramis

sz_rk_f_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

szarkofág

h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 1)

hórihorgas

h_rd_t_ _szl_p


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

hirdetőoszlop 

pl_k_tr_g_szt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 1)

plakátragasztó

_tc_gy_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

utcagyerek

_g_r_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 1)

ígéretes

_p_t_sz_km_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 1)

épitőszakma
v_sh_rd_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

vashordó (?)

b_h_m_t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 1)

behemot?
b_nd_sk_ny_r


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

_igen az_

bundás kenyér

p_r_t_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 1)

piritós
r_p_g_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

ropogós

f_p_d_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 1)

fapados
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

hullámvasút

l_p_kt_l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 2)

lepaktol
b_nd_v_z_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 2)

lepaktál

_st_rcs_p_s


----------



## gábor62 (2011 Július 2)

ostorcsapás
k-v-sk-n-l


----------



## pdzs6 (2011 Július 2)

kávéskanál
h-jp-nt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 2)

hajpánt

h_ll_mv_n_l


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 2)

hullámvonal

k-d-rp-l-t-k-


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 2)

káderpolitika
s_v_ny_k_p_szt_


----------



## Linda76 (2011 Július 2)

savanyúkáposzta
_rv_h_z


----------



## doc999 (2011 Július 2)

savanyúkáposzta

t_l_f_n_e__é_g_t_s


----------



## doc999 (2011 Július 2)

árvaház

sz_m_t_s_e_h_i_a


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

az előző szójáték megfejtése telefonbeszélgetés


----------



## laara (2011 Július 2)

#38862 : bandavezér
#38871: számítástechnika


k_r_lt_k_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 2)

körültekintő

m_ck_n_dr_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 2)

mackónadrág

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 2)

szúrópróba

t_l_ksz_msz_d


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 2)

telekszomszéd

v_ll_m_s_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 2)

villamoson,vallomáson
v_gy_k_z__n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 2)

vágyakozoan
v_ll_mcs_p_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 2)

villámcsapás

_js_g_r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 2)

ujságárú
b_r_sh_rd_


----------



## faundaru (2011 Július 2)

boroshordó

pnclszkrny


----------



## beneju (2011 Július 3)

páncélszekrény

bnkfk


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

bankfiók

_a magánhangzók helye is szükséges információ_

m_n_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 3)

manikűr

t_rp_sz_ll_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 3)

terpeszállás

t_l_jt_rn_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

talajtorna

g_r_nd_gy_k_rl_t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

gerendagyakorlat
v_z_p_l_


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

vizipolo
_kr_b_t_k_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

akrobatika
l_gt_rn_sz


----------



## 29booklover (2011 Július 3)

légtornász
k_t_k_mb_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

katakomba
p_nc_l_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

pincelakás

sz_ps_gf_rm


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

szépségfarm
gy_gyf_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

gyógyfürdő

m_ssz_zssz_l_n


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 3)

masszázsszalon 

_p_l_tsz_rk_z_t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

masszázsszalon
t_rn_t_r_m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

épületszerkezet
t_rn_t_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

tornaterem

l_l_ng_s


----------



## Kristi13 (2011 Július 3)

lólengés
_j_ó_s_n_ő


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

lólengés
f_lh_k_rc_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

felhőkarcoló

t_r_nyd_r_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

toronydaru

_l_t_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

életerő

s_sb_rsz_sz


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

sósborszesz

v_gy_rt_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

vegyérték

m_l_k_l_sz_m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

molekulaszám?
_r_d_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

eredeti 

sz_r_t_k_t_l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

száritókötél
f_rt_tl_n_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 3)

fertőtlenítő

m_s_sz_pp_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

mososzappan
_ll_t_sv_z


----------



## faundaru (2011 Július 3)

illatosvíz

m_sd_k_gyl_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 3)

mosdókagyló
f_rd_k_d


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Július 3)

légtornász
l-m-r-d


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Július 3)

mosószappan
-rcl-m-s-


----------



## voma (2011 Július 3)

arclemosó
z-h-nyz-


----------



## biborka... (2011 Július 3)

zuhanyzó
t_r_lk_z_


----------



## loede (2011 Július 4)

törölköző

t_ncv_rs_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

ancika1 írta:


> mosdókagyló
> f_rd_k_d



fürdőkád

k_m_sl_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

kamásli

k_m_szk_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

kamaszkor

d_nny_f_ld


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

dinnyeföld
h_b_rg_t_ng_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

háborgó .tenger


t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

tengeralattjáró

p_r_szk_p


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

periszkop
_c__n


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

óceán

_p_r_nc_ _n . t_l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

operencián tul
m_ssz_ f_ld_n


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

messze földön

_v_gh_gy


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

üveghegy
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

holdfogyatkozás

n_psz_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

napszél

l_g_rl_c


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

logarléc
p_pr_k_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

paprikás

f_kh_gym_


----------



## kariritu (2011 Július 4)

fokhagymás

t_n_m_ny_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

(fokhagyma)

tüneményes

T_nd_r_rsz_g


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

Tündérország
m_s_v_l_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

másvilág

h_ny_rg_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

hunyorgás

t_g_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

mesevilág
hunyorgós
b_j_t_l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 4)

tagadhatatlan
b_j_t_l


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

bájital

k_v_l_ll_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

kívülálló

b_nd_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

bandita

_ls_s_g_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

elsősegély

m_nt_s_t


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

mentősút (?)

k_rd_g_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

(mentesít 

kardigán

t_pr_ngy_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

toprongyos

_ll_mb_zt_ns_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 4)

állambiztonsági

p_rk_l_ _r


----------



## Vijnani7 (2011 Július 4)

parkolóőr
p_r_s_o__g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 4)

pirospozsgás

b_b_rl_v_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 4)

babérlevél

sz_r_cs_nd_ _


----------



## sergnechaev (2011 Július 4)

szerecsendió
b_zs_l_k_m


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 4)

bazsalikom


k-r-kp-rt-r-


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 4)

kerékpártúra
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 4)

palacsinta

_l_v_ _l_j


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 4)

olívaolaj 

f-lmv-gj-t-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 4)

filmvígjáték

k_m_d_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 4)

komédia

h_rs_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 4)

harsány

n-v-l-tl-n


----------



## sergnechaev (2011 Július 4)

harsány
z_nd_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 4)

neveletlen, zendülés

p_rt_k_


----------



## beneju (2011 Július 4)

neveletlen és

zendülés




r_zs_k_r_szt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 4)

portéka (Szép jó estét!kiss)

_r_k_pcs_l_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 5)

árukapcsolás
h_ l_ _b_kt_r_ _m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

heliobaktérium

sz_lm_zs_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 5)

szalmazsák

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

bolhacirkusz

fr_nt_tv_n_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 5)

frontátvonulás

p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

parafadugó

k_t_p_lt_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 5)

katapultálás

sz_r_n_d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

szerenád

sz_g_ny_gy_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 5)

szigonyágyú

sz_t_rf_z_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

szótárfüzet

k_nd_ll_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 5)

kandalló

k_r_nt_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

karantén
_v_l_c__


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 5)

ovuláció

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

szerpentin

sz_pp_b_b_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

szappanbuborék

k_rty_v_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

kártyavár
k_cs_l_b_n f_rg_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

kacsalábon forgó

_p_r_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

operál

l_p_s_l_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

lépéselőny

m_d_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

modors, madaras

m_rt_k_gys_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

mértékegység

pr_mt_szt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

prímteszt

kr_m_n_l_g_ _


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

krimonologia
m_n_p_l_st_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

monopolista

_szt_ly_sm_tl_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

osztályismétlő
k_m_r_l_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

kimerülés

m_d_t_t_v


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

meditativ
sz_nv_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

szenvedés

v_rg_z_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

vargázás?
b_nd_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

vérgőzös

bundázás, bandázás

v_szt_gz_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

bundázás jó
vesztegzár
_tv_gyg_rj_szt_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

étvágygerjesztő

k_rd_n_l_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 5)

kardinális
_szt_t_k_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 5)

esztétikus

l_db_r_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 5)

lúdbőrös

_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 5)

adás (édes, idős)

t_r_lv_l_szt_


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

térelválasztó
trbnt


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

trabant
vcc


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

vicc
kmd


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

komód
flfggszts


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

vicc (v_cc), felfüggesztés

_l_g_nd_


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

felfüggesztés
dvd


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

dávid
ndrs


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

ez társasjáték kedves zorbancsek


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

andrás
nn


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

anna
dn


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

dani
bnc


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

bence
rk


----------



## Miniboci (2011 Július 5)

repülőgép
sz-l-m-


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 5)

szalámi
v-s-t-s-n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

vasúti sín

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

laara írta:


> vicc (v_cc), felfüggesztés
> 
> _l_g_nd_



elegendő

_p_k_l_psz_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

apokalipszis

k_t_sztr_f_l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

katasztrofális

s_mm_tm_nd_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

semmitmondó

_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

elementáris

d_v_tj_m_lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

divatjamúlt

k_t_t_cs_p_rt


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Július 6)

kutatócsoport
_n_k_sm_d_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

énekesmadár

t_bbsz_l_m_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

többszólamúság 

v_ _l_nk_lcs


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

violinkulcs 

l_k_sk_lcs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

lakáskulcs

_ng_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

ingatlan

p_nzv_sz_ny_k


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 6)

pénzviszonyok
gyrsvnt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

gyorsvonat

sz_l_gk_rl_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

szalagkorlát

p_nc_l_ng


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

páncéling

_rm_nyk_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

ármánykodás

f_nd_rl_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

fondorlat

cs_lv_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

cselvetés

_tl_th_t_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 6)

átláthatóság

t_k_rl_b_r_nt_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 6)

tükörlabirintus

sz_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

szellemvasút

_r_ _sk_r_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

óriáskerék

k_r_kk_t_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

kerékkötő

j_lb_sz_d


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 6)

jelbeszéd

p_nt_m_m (Üdv mindenkinek!)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

pantomim

_szia! _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

_a feladványról elfeledkeztél.
_
(pantomim)

p_n_pt_k_m
_
sziasztok! _


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 6)

panoptikum

v_ _szb_b_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

viszbábu

b_cs_l_v_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 6)

búcsúlevél

_szt_rh_j


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

eszterhaj (vagy eszterhéj)


d_jk_c_p_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 6)

dajkacápa (héj)

t_nt_h_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

(mindkettő elfogadott)

tintahal

m_gn_z_ _m


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 6)

magnézium

-l-mk-t-n-


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

ólomkatona

_d_mk_szt_m


----------



## dbmarti (2011 Július 6)

ádámkosztüm

_r_nt_k_p_r_ny_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

érintőképernyő 

t_l_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 6)

túlóra

sz_m_l_l


----------



## Korikka (2011 Július 6)

szimulál

f_n_t_k_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 6)

fonetika

f_n_t_k_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 7)

fanatikus

p_nc_lt_r_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 7)

páncélterem

_lm_b_t_g


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 7)

elmebeteg

_al_s_h_j_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 7)

halászhajó (csak a magánhangzókat takarjuk le!)

c_nt_ny_r


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 7)

cintányér

h_ldk_t_t_


(...köszi )


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 7)

holdkutató

s_mp_nr_kl_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 7)

samponreklám

sz_kny_p_c_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 7)

szoknyapecér

_mp_ll_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 7)

ampulla

_mp_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

impala

f_g_d_ _r_d_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

fogadóóra

j_jv_sz_k_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

jajveszékelés

kr_k_d_lk_nny_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

krokodilkönnyek

k_k_m_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

kőkemény

v_l_s_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 7)

valóság

v_l_g_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

világűr

g_mbv_ll_m


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

gömbvillám

s_v_r_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

sóvirág (sóvárog)

sp_r_lf_z_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

spirálfüzet

k_nyvm_ly


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

könyvmoly

_g_t_st


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 7)

égitest

sz_k_m_nd_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 7)

szókimondó

sz_k_v_t_tt


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 7)

szakavatott

sz_mk_v_t_tt


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

számkivetett
f_gv_t_rt_tt


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 7)

fogvatartott

v_rb_rt_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 7)

várbörtön

sz_v_tty_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

szivattyú
t_lt_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

töltő

_gy_gt_bl_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

agyagtábla
sz_nz_c__


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

szenzáció

k_lt_szf_lm


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

kultuszfilm
z_ldb_b l_v_s (éhesvagyok)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

zöldbab leves

c_g_nyp_cs_ny_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

cigánypecsenye (jaj de 
finom)
t_r_scs_sz_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

túrós csusza 

_hs_gsztr_jk


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 7)

éhségsztrájk

v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

vitaminbomba
s_l_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

saláta sziasztok
j__tv_gy_t


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

jó étvágyat
k_p_szt_st_szt_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

káposztástészta
d_sz_rt


----------



## hebrike (2011 Július 7)

deszert
t-r-m-s-


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Nem írtál új feladványt!


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

tiramisu
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 7)

almáspite
t_r_sr_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 7)

túrósrétes

cs_t_rn_r_ndsz_r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 7)

csatornarendszer


sz-ks-gl-k-s


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Július 7)

szükséglakás
_ny_gm_zg_t_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 7)

anyagmozgató

r_kl_p_m_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 7)

raklapemelő (?)

v-d-k-szty-


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 7)

védőkesztyű
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 7)

katicabogár

t_cs_kz_n_k_r


----------



## Korikka (2011 Július 7)

tücsökzenekar

k_rt_nd_b_z


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 7)

kartondoboz

sz_l_r_m_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 8)

Mirian írta:


> kartondoboz
> 
> sz_l_r_m_



szerintem: szolárium

sz_m_nsz_d_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 8)

szemenszedett

gy_gyn_v_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 8)

gyógynövény

t_rm_sz_tv_d_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 8)

természetvédelem

Sz_g_t_ . v_sz_d_l_m (Zrínyi)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 8)

Szigeti veszedelem

t_r_kv_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

törökverő

j_n_cs_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 8)

janicsár

v_rh_b_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

várháború

k_rt_cst_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 8)

kartácstűz

h_t_rv_n_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

határvonal

d_z_rt_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 8)

dezertőr

r_n_g_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

renegát

l_kv_d_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 8)

likvidál

d_d_k_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

dedikál

_r_nyl_m_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 8)

aranylemez

n_gysz_np_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

nagyszínpad

k_zd_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 8)

küzdőtér

m_n_zs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

manézs

f_ll_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 8)

fellépés

d_sz_l_ _d_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

díszelőadás

_sb_m_t_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 8)

ősbemutató

g_mb_kr_ml_v_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

> Eredeti szerző *Mirian*
> 
> 
> _kartondoboz
> ...


szélerőmű


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

titineni írta:


> ősbemutató
> 
> g_mb_kr_ml_v_s




gombakrémleves

_rb_n_z_c__


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 8)

urbanizáció
b_v_z_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

bevezetés

l_g_nd_


----------



## Cklara (2011 Július 8)

legenda
k.l.nd.r..m


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

kalendárium

kr_n_k_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 8)

kronika
h_ldf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

holdfogyatkozás

m_nt_m_ll_ny


----------



## Cklara (2011 Július 8)

mintamellény
.lk.tm.nym.d.s.t.


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

alkotmánymódosító (mentőmellény)

_b_d_d_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

ebédidő

_l_lm_sz_r_l_szt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 8)

élelmiszer-élesztő

k_l_ndv_gy_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

kalandvágyó

_l_tp_ly_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

életpálya

k_k_r_c__lt_tv_ny_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

kukoricaültetvényes 

r_g_l_mh_dj_r_t


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

rágalomhadjárat

f_mgr_v_r_z_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 8)

bocs, é-vel: fémgravírozó

g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

fémgravírozó, gőzmozdony

b_r_s_v_gt_rt_


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Július 8)

törökverő
j-m-rdzs.k


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

borosüvegtartó 
m_gk_lk_p_szt_s_t_tt_l_n_t_tt_t_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 8)

laara írta:


> fémgravírozó, gőzmozdony
> 
> b_r_s_v_gt_rt_



borosüvegtartó

k_l_m_t_r_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 8)

kilóméteróra

kr_mp_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 8)

krampusz

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 8)

rénszarvas

cs_k_p_d_ng


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 8)

csokipuding

d_ _t_rt_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 8)

diótorta
s_ml__


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

somlói

sz_k_csk_nyv


----------



## Dora Agnes (2011 Július 8)

szakácskönyv

m_k_sg_b_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 8)

mákosguba
k_ny_rv_g_k_s


----------



## Dora Agnes (2011 Július 8)

kenyérvágókés

v_g_d_szk_


----------



## bisne (2011 Július 8)

vágódeszka
s_dr_f_


----------



## loede (2011 Július 8)

sodrófa

_s_m_ny


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

esemény

c_ck_ny


----------



## Dora Agnes (2011 Július 8)

cickány

c_k_rk_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 8)

cukorka

m_s_j_t_k


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 8)

mesejáték

gy-rm-kk-r


----------



## loede (2011 Július 9)

gyermekkor

_d_sz_d_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 9)

adószedő

sz_kr_t_r


----------



## bisne (2011 Július 9)

szekreter
k_k_kk_s_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 9)

kakukkos óra

_d_ _t_z_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 9)

időutazás

_lm_r_ng_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 9)

elmerengés

r_zg_ssz_m


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 9)

rezgésszám 

k_rk_l_nbs_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 9)

korkülönbség

sz_m_tt_v_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 9)

számottevő

f_ls_sz_ntj_n


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

felső szintjén
H_b_st_rt_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 9)

habostorta

b_b_sk_m_nc_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 9)

bubuskemence

s-t-l-p-t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 9)

sütőlapát

v-nd-gh-j


----------



## loede (2011 Július 10)

vendéghaj

_z_m_ny_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 10)

üzemanyag

t_lt_ _ll_m_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 10)

töltőállomás
b_nz_nk_t


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 10)

benzinkút
t_nt_p_tr_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 10)

tintapatron
b_sz_lg_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 10)

beszélgetés

g-nd-l-t-tv-t-l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 10)

gondolatátvitel
m_l_nk_l__


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 10)

melankólia

d_ssz_rt_c__


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 10)

desszertácio disszertácio
h_nf_gl_l_s


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

honfoglalás
h_n_l_p_t_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 10)

honalapítás

f_gsz_b_ly_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 10)

fogszabályozás

_r_t_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 10)

erotikus

sz_nv_d_ly


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 11)

szenvedély

k_nysz_rb_t_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

kényszerbeteg

_lk_h_l_st_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 11)

alkoholista

_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 11)

elvonókúra
_k_r_t_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 11)

akaraterő


-js-g-r-


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

újságíró

sz-nz-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

szenzáció

p_p_r_zz_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 11)

paparazzi

t_l_ _bj_kt_v


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

teleobjektív

f_t_p_p_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

fotópapír

t_bl_k_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

táblakép

r_zs_ _bl_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

rózsaablak

k_t_dr_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

katedrális

l_pcs_s_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

lépcsősor

h_r_ngt_r_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

harangtorony

t_r_ny_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

toronyőr

c_g_nyl_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

cigánylány

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

kasztanyetta

fl_m_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

flamenkó

v_rs_nyt_nc


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

versenytánc

k_rr_h_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

kűrruha

fl_tt_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

flitter

cs_ll_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

csillogás

r_v_ld_f_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

rivaldafény

t_psv_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

tapsvihar

s_k_r_lm_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

sikerélmény

d_csf_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

dicsfény

_lm_l_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

elmúlik ?

_fj_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

ifjúság

b_l_nds_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

bolondság

m_gg_nd_l_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 11)

meggondolatlan

b_l_s_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 11)

baleset

r_h_mk_cs_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 11)

rohamkocsi

b--m-t--r-l-g--


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

biometeorológia

k_r_s_tk__g_sz_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 12)

keresetkiegészítés

b_rt_nk_nyvt_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 12)

börtönkönyvtár

k_nyv_d_m_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

könyvadomány

_lv_s_j_gy


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

olvasójegy

m_gh_ssz_bb_t


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

meghosszabbít

_l_sm_rv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

elismervény

_l_ _r_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

előírás

_t_l_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

ítélőszék

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

koronatanú

_ssz_f_rh_t_tl_ns_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

összeférhetetlenség

v_db_sz_d


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 12)

vádbeszéd

b_nt_t_ _gy


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

vádbeszéd

t_n_v_d_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

tanúvédelem

b_rgy_lk_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

bérgyilkos

t_vcs_v_s p_sk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

távcsöves puska

f_gyv_r_rz_n_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 12)

fegyverarzenál

b_nt_t_ _gy


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

büntető ügy

t_rv_nysz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

törvényszék

h_db_r_s_g


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 12)

hadbiróság
_sk_dt_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

hadbíróság

st_t_r_ _m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 12)

statérium
sz_bv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

szabvány

m_nt_d_r_b


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

mintadarab

pr_t_t_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

prototípus

t_rv_z_m_rn_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

tervezőmérnök

pr_j_ktm_n_dzs_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

projektmenedzser

cs_csf_z_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 12)

csúcsfizetés

l_ _ny_l_m 

(Köszi a játékot, mennem kell.kiss)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 12)

leányálom (Én köszönöm! Jó éjt!kiss)

t_nd_rm_s_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 12)

tündérmese
k_cs_l_b_n f_rg_k_st_ly


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 12)

kacsalábon forgó kastély 

Ny-k-gl-b


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 12)

nyakigláb

t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 12)

türelemjáték

v-nd-rt-r-szny-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 12)

vándortarisznya

r-v-dl-t-


----------



## zsuphi (2011 Július 12)

rövidlátó
k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 12)

rövidlátó
gy_r_kzs_v_j


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 12)

kannibalizmus
gyerekzsivaly

sz-ll-lb-l-lt


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 12)

kannibalizmus
d_d__zm_s


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 12)

széllelbélelt

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 12)

dadaizmus
gyermekláncfű

k-nd-l-b-r


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 13)

kandeláber

p_ll_n_tm_gsz_k_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

pillanatmegszakító

_nt_lt


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

öntelt

_g_m_sz_l_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

égimeszelő

r_ _m_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

reuma

_s_ _sz


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

isiász 

_z_l_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

ízület

sz_ _n_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

szauna

g_zf_rd_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

gőzfürdő

g_zl_m_d_r


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

gázlómadár

_m_t_j_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

emutojás

_m_m_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

imamalom

sz_lk_r_k


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

szélkerék

h_lsz_lk_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

halszálka

k_t_l_s_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

kétüléses

k_t_l_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

kötelezés, katalízis 

p_sk_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 13)

puskatus

sz_m_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 13)

szumó
_l_g_t_r


----------



## loede (2011 Július 13)

aligátor

_nc_d_ns


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 13)

incidens
f_t_t_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

futótűz

_lt_h_b


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 13)

oltóhab

sz-l-rny-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

szélárnyék

f_n_msz_rk_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

finomszerkezet

_r_m_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

áremelés

v_s_rl_ _r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

vásárlóerő

m_ggy_ng_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

meggyengül

f_z_t_k_p_ss_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

fizetőképesség

b_rf_sz_lts_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

bérfeszültség

t_l_r_d_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

túlóradíj

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

szabadság

sz-l-t-sn-p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

születésnap

b_jg_n_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

bájgúnár

l-th-t-r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

láthatár

h_r_z_nt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

horizont

d_l_b_b


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

délibáb

k_l_ncly_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

kilenclyukú

k_ _tl_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

kietlen

n-v-z-t-ss-g-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

nevezetességek

_d_g_nv_z_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

idegenvezető

t_r_st_cs_p_rt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

turistacsoport

v_r_sn_z_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

városnézés

k-r-v-n


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

(_városnézés_ )

karaván

m_g_ldv_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 13)

megoldva

s_d_k_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

sudoku

k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 13)

sudoku

h_l_z_t


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 13)

..bocsi.

keresztrejtvény

k_ck_st_r_t_


----------



## Judit_01 (2011 Július 13)

kockásterítő

f_l_k_rp_t


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

falikárpit

_zs_t_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 13)

őzsuta

v-r-gv-z-


----------



## laara (2011 Július 13)

virágváza

b_sz_rk_nysz_mb_t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 13)

boszorkányszombat


h-sh-gy-k-dd


----------



## loede (2011 Július 13)

húshagyókedd

f_kt_v_ls_g


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 13)

féktávolság

g_m_cs_r_


----------



## loede (2011 Július 14)

gumócsíra ???

t_v_r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 14)

gumicsere
táviró
t_l_ld_l


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 14)

találd el
c_lb_l_v_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 14)

tuloldal gondoltam
célbalövés
t_l_l_t


----------



## loede (2011 Július 14)

találat

s_r_ff


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Július 14)

seriff
v-c-k


----------



## milzsu (2011 Július 14)

vacak

m_gk_z_l_th_t_tl_n


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

megközelíthetetlen
_l_ktr_n_k_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 14)

elektronikus

f-rd-v-r-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 14)

fürdőváros

_kn_m_z_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 14)

aknamező

k-r-kp-rl-nc


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 14)

kerékpárlánc (szia!)

sz_ps_gp_tty


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 14)

szépségpötty
dr-tk-f-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 14)

drótkefe

_v_gm_s_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 14)

üvegmosó
m-zd-nyv-z-t-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 14)

mozdonyvezető

m_s_n_szt_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 14)

masiniszta
t-l-f-nb-ty-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 14)

telefonbetyár

l_k_t_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 14)

lókötő
g-str--nt-r-l-g-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 14)

gasztroenterológus

l_p_r_szk_p_ _


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 14)

laporoszkópia
n-dr-g-ly-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 14)

nadragulya

_rd_gsz_k_r


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 15)

ördögszekér

_l_m_nt_l_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 15)

elementális

_sh_ll_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 15)

őshüllő

t_vv_z_rl_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 15)

távvezérlés
t_lv_l_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 15)

túlvilág

l-n--r-s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 15)

Szép estet "hegyipatak" !

lineáris

k_t_sztr_f_v_d_l_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 15)

katasztrófavédelem

t-r-b-ly-s


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 15)

terebélyes
-ll-mt-d-


----------



## loede (2011 Július 15)

illemtudó

_gy_f_rt


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 16)

agyafúrt 

t_nt_h_lk_r_k_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 16)

tintahalkarika

v_lt_z_t_ss_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 16)

változatosság

_l_b_str_m


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 16)

alabástrom
sz_k_rt_l_m


----------



## laara (2011 Július 16)

szakértelem

m_t_v_m


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 16)

motivum

cs_nt_l_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 16)

csintalan
v_rg_nc


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 16)

virgonc
c_ck_ny


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 16)

cickány


b-sz-lg-t-ss-r-z-t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 16)

beszélgetéssorozat
p_jt_f_szt_v_l


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 16)

pajtafesztivál

_r_t_l_lk_z_


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

írótalálkozó
_s_lyt_l_ns_g


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 16)

esélytelenség
h_l_c_n_c__


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 16)

hallucináció

m-t-b-l-zm-s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 16)

metabolizmus
c_g_nyk_r_k


jóéjszakát
sziasztok!


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 16)

Jó éjt neked is Ancika!

cigánykerék

p-d-g-g--


----------



## loede (2011 Július 17)

pedagógia 

v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## laara (2011 Július 17)

vándorcirkusz

kl_v_ _t_r_


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 17)

klaviatúra

_kr_p_l_sz


----------



## loede (2011 Július 17)

akropolisz

_g_zs_gsz_lg_lt_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 17)

igazságszolgáltatás

_lm_l_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 17)

elmúló
f_ll_gv_r


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 17)

fellegvár
l_ _k_pl_szt


----------



## honey30 (2011 Július 17)

leokoplaszt

d_ _ b_l


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 17)

dióból

s_k_rt_l_n


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 17)

sikértelen
_lm_l_ (nem elmúló


----------



## laara (2011 Július 17)

almalé 

ny_lv_nt_rt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 17)

nyílvántartás
_ _kt_r_t_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 17)

auktoritás

sz_m_tl_r_k_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 17)

szemétlerakó
_m_lm_t_kr_z_l


----------



## laara (2011 Július 17)

amilmetakrezol _(végre...mehet a játék)_ _a feladótól kérdezem: mit jelent?_

p_nyv_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 17)

ponyva (nemtudom de lényeg hogy meg van fejtve
pr_p_l_ngl_k_l ----helyett :
_v_d_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 17)

óvodás - _lehet, hogy a másik a glikol végződés miatt könnyebb lett volna, de még egy ilyennek nem futok neki__ .bár jól megnézve, az eleje sem olyan vészes: propilén glikol _
_mm_nr_ndsz_r


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Július 17)

immunrendszer

_n_m_c_ _


----------



## loede (2011 Július 18)

animáció

t_r_p_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 18)

terápia

sz_r_pj_t_k


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

szerepjáték

_lg_br_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

algebra

_t_k_tt


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

etikett
_ll_msz_b_ly


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 18)

illemszabály

_km_ny_r_d_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

okmányiroda

_r_tt_r


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

irattár

_d_k_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

időkerék

m_n_str_ns


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 18)

ministráns
_nz_tl_ns_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

önzetlenség

m_g_b_zt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 18)

magabiztos

_r_nycs_sz


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

erénycsősz

sz_l_ _nd_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 18)

szőlőinda
r_k_t_r_p_l_g_p


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

rakétarepülőgép

sz_ty_l _


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

rakétarepülőgép

_gb_lts_pk_j_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

laara írta:


> rakétarepülőgép
> 
> sz_ty_l _




szotyola

_gb_lts_pk_j_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 18)

égboltsapkájú _(Cseh Tamás, Bereményi Géza)_

d_k_d_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 18)

dekódolás

v-h-rj-lz-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 18)

viharjelzés
k_b_tg_mb


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

kabátgomb

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 18)

tavirózsa

f-gy-lm-zt-t-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 18)

figyelmeztetés
h_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

hajthatatlan
v_sz_lyf_rr_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

veszélyforrás

_lk_m_ _


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 18)

alkímia

_l_x_r


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

elixír

v_l_g_r_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 18)

világóra

m-s-j-t-k


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

mesejáték

k_l_ndp_rk


----------



## laara (2011 Július 18)

kalandpark

k_t_lt_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

kitolta

m_zg_j_rm_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Július 19)

mozgójármű
t-rn-d-


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 19)

tornádó

t_rv_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 19)

tőrvívás

p_n_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 19)

póniló?

k-r-k-szt-tt-k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

kirekesztettek
b-av-t-s


----------



## honey30 (2011 Július 19)

beavatás

h_l_gb_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 19)

hőlégballon

p_t_l_g_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 19)

patológia

p_sz_ _nsz


----------



## Thalmore (2011 Július 19)

pasziansz

l_gyp_sz_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

légypiszok

zs_l_g_t_r


----------



## Thalmore (2011 Július 19)

zsalugáter

h_z_s_rk_ny


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

házisárkány

k_nyh_t_nd_r


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

konyhatündér

p_ll_ng_t_nc


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

pillangótánc

f_l_b_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 19)

felebarát

k_t_g_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

kútágas

k_r_zm_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 19)

karizma
_v_d_s (de nem óvodás!


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

évődés 

k_c_f_nt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 19)

kacifántos
_r_ _r_ny


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

erőarány
_s_ _zt_tt_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 19)

esőáztatta
k_s_r_ _r_t


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

kisérőirat
_l_ _l_t


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

előélet

_kk_r_t_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 19)

akkurátus
r_k_d_m_nk_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

rakodómunkás 

_b_r


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

éber, óbor
v_g_nsk_lt_sz_t


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

vágánsköltészet

_ltr_h_ng


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 19)

ultrahang
cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

csodabogár
_l_ _n_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

előének

k_r_st_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 19)

kórista
p_r_k


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

pirók
k_m_lf_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 20)

komilfó 

l_z_rf_st_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 20)

lazúrfesték

t_ng_rf_n_k


----------



## zoyalo (2011 Július 20)

tengerfenék
sz_ps_g


----------



## gyorgyus1 (2011 Július 20)

szépség
m_gb_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

megbizhatatlan
_l_ _nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 20)

eleinte

_ll_mt_n_r


----------



## zoyalo (2011 Július 20)

eléöntő

v_zsg_l_t


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

kozeput írta:


> eleinte
> 
> _ll_mt_n_r


 
illemtanár



zoyalo írta:


> eléöntő
> v_zsg_l_t


 
vizsgálat
k_ _ld_d_


----------



## zoyalo (2011 Július 20)

kioldódó
k_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

kereskedelem
f_ _sk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 20)

fiaskó

h_ _ny_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

hiányos
_l_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 20)

elérhetetlen

k_r_k_d_v_s_r


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

kirakodóvásár

k_sp_ _c


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 20)

kispiac

f_l_v_g


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

faluvég
v_g_k_r_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 20)

végakarat

t_st_m_nt_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 20)

testamentum

_r_kh_gy_


----------



## jutka50 (2011 Július 20)

örökhagyó

s-dr-f-


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 20)

sodrófa
m_nnyd_rg_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 20)

mennydörgés

g_mbv_ll_m


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

gömbvillám
t_t_m_ll_t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 20)

totemállat
_m_ _r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 20)

imaóra
h_nnf_gl_l_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 20)

honnfoglalás
t_v_sz_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 20)

tavaszos?
ny_r__s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 20)

nyárias (igen arra gondoltam
k_t_g_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 20)

kétágú

t-nf-l-gy-l-


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 20)

tanfelügyelő
r_ngf_k_z_t
(igen "nyárias" kistuzok)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 20)

rangfokozat

z-n--d-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 20)

zónaidő

k_df_rd_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 20)

ködfürdő

f-k-t-k-v-


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 20)

feketekávé
c-rn-m-t-lt


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

cérnametélt

t-l-jd-n-s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 20)

tulajdonos

_p_rp_l_nt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 20)

eperpalánta

k-zd-m-ny-z-s


----------



## bridzsit75 (2011 Július 20)

kezdeményezés

l_v_s_st_l


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 20)

levesestál

c-kk-n-f-s-rt


----------



## valahol (2011 Július 20)

animáció

_l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## valahol (2011 Július 20)

cukkínifasírt

_l_ktr_n_k_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 21)

elektronika
_nm_gt_rt_zt_t_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 21)

önmegtartóztatás

l_v_lt_t_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 21)

levéltitok

-ls-j-t-t-s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 21)

elsajátitás
h_zz_f_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

hozzáférhetetlen
k_s_r_ _r_t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 21)

kisérőirat?
r_k_d_m_nk_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

rakodómunkás (igen
l_gk_l_p_cs


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 21)

légkalapács
l_cs_l_k_nn_
(rakodómunkás jó)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

locsolókanna
v_zp_rm_t_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 21)

vízpermetező

v_h_rf_lh_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 21)

viharfelhő
t_rn_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 21)

tornádó

pr_r_k_ty_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

prérikutya
_l_k_p_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 21)

előkapó

_ll_sh_lm_z_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

álláshalmozás (előkápa
k_r_kp_rv_rs_ny


----------



## Masa Solo (2011 Július 21)

kerékpárverseny

_t_l__t_m_t_


----------



## botedno (2011 Július 21)

eteleitemeto
k_b_rk_ty_


----------



## gizmonet (2011 Július 21)

kóborkutya

v_k_g_rf_r_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 22)

vakegérfarok? 

m-s-g-t-g-p


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 22)

mosogatógép
k_ _l_k_l_b_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 22)

kialakulóban
f_k_lt_t_v


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 22)

fakultatív
k_r_ly_t_p


----------



## laara (2011 Július 23)

királyetap 

_zl_tp_l_t_k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 23)

üzletpolitika

-lk-l-m-dt-n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

alkalomadtán
h_pl_t_k


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 23)

alkalomadtán
cs_d_l_t


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

Marad továbbra is:



Efi55 írta:


> alkalomadtán
> h_pl_t_k


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 23)

hóplátók?(szabad a gazda)
f_l_r_t


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

felirat
h_ngsz_r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 23)

hangszóró
m_kr_f_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 23)

mikrofon

-l-p-ny-g-k


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 23)

alapanyagok
m-ggy-sr-t-s


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

meggyesrétes
t_r_st_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 23)

turista
t_rm_szt_t


----------



## Madora (2011 Július 23)

termesztőt
gy_l_g_p


----------



## filona4848 (2011 Július 23)

gyalugép

b_j_t_l


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

ancika1 írta:


> hóplátók?(szabad a gazda)


 
*hopliták* - ókori görög nehézfegyverzetű gyalogos katonák. A hoplita harcosok felszerelésének legfontosabb eleme a kerek pajzs, a nevüket is erről kapták; hoplon= pajzsot jelent. 



filona4848 írta:


> gyalugép
> 
> b_j_t_l


 
bájital
h_l_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

helóta

h_t_r_

(szia!)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

Szia Manka, szép estét! 
hetéra
L_k_ _ _n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

Kedves Efi, feladtad a leckét,most ez nem megy. Kérném a telefonos segítséget, de Vágó Istvánt nem kapcsolták.


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

ez 1 név lenne?


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

manka63 írta:


> Kedves Efi, feladtad a leckét,most ez nem megy. Kérném a telefonos segítséget, de Vágó Istvánt nem kapcsolták.


 Ok. 
Lükeion

/ Lükeion=Arisztotelész (i. e. 384-322) líceuma. 
A Lükeion, tkp. a farkasok védőisteneként is tisztelt Apollón (Apollón Lükeiosz) i.e. VI. századi szentélyét övező liget, amely azonban az Arisztotelész által alapított filozófiai iskola miatt vált ismertté./

zs_b_r_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 24)

zsibárus 

h_d_n_st_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 24)

hedonista

_lv_t_g


----------



## loede (2011 Július 24)

élveteg

ny_lc_dd_nt_


----------



## görgető (2011 Július 24)

manka63 írta:


> helóta
> 
> he_té_r_a
> 
> (szia!)


szia erre gondoltál?


----------



## görgető (2011 Július 24)

hetéra


----------



## görgető (2011 Július 24)

h-l-v-ny-l


----------



## filona4848 (2011 Július 24)

haloványul

m_g_sk_et


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 24)

megesket (talán!)

h-ly-s-r-s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 24)

helyesírás
_p_l_pt_k_s


----------



## filona4848 (2011 Július 24)

opeloptikus 

s_h_nn_ _


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 24)

epileptikus
sehonnai
v_l_m_k_r_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 24)

valamikori
r-tt-nth-t-tl-n


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 24)

rettenthetetlen

n_pk_ll_kt_r


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 24)

napkollektor

d_ _d_


----------



## Zsab (2011 Július 25)

dióda
l_ _m_l_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

lejmolás
d _a_._í_o_o_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

drazsírozott 

sz_b_t_zs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 25)

szabotázs

sz_nk_p_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

szinkópa 

g_ny_r_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 25)

gunyoros
r_g_l_b_rl_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 25)

regulabérlő
r_h_k_r_sk_d_s


----------



## illakerek (2011 Július 25)

feketebárány
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## illakerek (2011 Július 25)

az előbb eltévedtem
ruhakereskedés 
t_ng_rp_rt


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 25)

tengerpart

-r-m-s-ly-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 25)

éremesélyes (regulabérlő majdnem jó
p_j_r_ (autómárka


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

pajero (mitsubishi)

k_sz_l_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 25)

készülő
_ltr_m_r_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

/kaszáló, kószáló, kuszáló, kiszóló/ 

ultramarin 
r_ _nk_rn_c_ _


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 25)

reinkarnáció
_jr__l_szt_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

újraélesztés

_l_ _t_l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 25)

elöétel?
b_ld_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 25)

boldogtalanság

v-rk-st-ly


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

várkastély 

sz_ll_mj_r_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 26)

szellemjárás

j-lz-l-mp-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 26)

jelzőlámpa

k_l_p_csv_t_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 26)

kalapácsvető

t_l_v_l_


----------



## andante1 (2011 Július 26)

repülőgép
f_g_sk_r_k_


----------



## kgem (2011 Július 26)

*k g m*

k g m


szuperhaver írta:


> *Sziasztok !*
> 
> Ha van kedvetek hozzá csatlakozzatok egy újabb fejtörő játékhoz!
> Mint a neve is mutatja *a magánhangzókat elhagyva kell leírni a szavakat*
> ...


----------



## kgem (2011 Július 26)

*tolvajrenátó*

tolvajrenátó


titineni írta:


> kalapácsvető
> 
> t_l_v_l_


----------



## kgem (2011 Július 26)

k ty f ty


----------



## kgem (2011 Július 26)

t a n gy k


----------



## kgem (2011 Július 26)

vvvv


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 26)

titineni írta:


> kalapácsvető
> 
> t_l_v_l_


 
túlívelő
f_l_g_r_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 26)

(+ tűlevelű)

filagória

_t_cs_g_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Július 26)

éticsiga

-rcp-r-t-


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 26)

éticsiga

_rt_k_zl_t_n


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 26)

arcpiritó


_rt_k_zl_t_n


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Július 26)

értekezleten

s-rsf-rd-t-


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

sorsfordító
_k_l_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Július 26)

ékelő
-ld-s-s


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 26)

áldásos

v_dt_l_n


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 26)

védtelen
_d_ _t_


----------



## szenyor12 (2011 Július 26)

idióta
h_ z _ _


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 26)

hazai
f_z_ _


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 26)

fuzió

t_l_f_nv_n_l


----------



## pancsa.14 (2011 Július 26)

telefonvonal
f_k_n_l


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 26)

fakanál
v_ _d_l


----------



## pancsa.14 (2011 Július 26)

viadal
m_zd_ny


----------



## doktorur (2011 Július 26)

mozdony

Az új:

K _ _ GY _ L _ S


doki


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

kiagyalás
h_j_l_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 26)

héjalás

h_z_g_l_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

hézagolás
p_p_csf_


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 26)

pipacsfa
r_t_s_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

rítusos
p_r_k


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 26)

(rétisas) 
pirók
p_sk_t_t_k_rcs


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

piskótatekercs mmmmmm
t_h_rr_ll_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 27)

teherrolleres

_d_ _t_zm_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 27)

idiótizmus
_lp_n_st_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 27)

alpinista

_nd_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 27)

India

_rd_ _r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 27)

erdőőr

r_nd_rk_rd_n


----------



## laara (2011 Július 27)

rendőrkordon

g_m_b_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 27)

gumibot

_r_sz_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 27)

erőszak

k_f_l_v_n_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 27)

kefelevonat

b_rk_fl_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 27)

búrkifli

p_r_p_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 27)

paripa
_nk_lcs_ncs_kk_nt_s


----------



## eraxx (2011 Július 27)

önkölcsöncsökkentés
cs_l_kp_rk_lt


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 27)

csülökpörkölt
k_k_sp_pr_k_s


----------



## laara (2011 Július 27)

kakaspaprikás

_gy_gy_


----------



## Zsuzska.27 (2011 Július 27)

együgyű

ny_mt_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 27)

nyomtató
c_g_nyk_r_k


----------



## eraxx (2011 Július 27)

cigánykerék
g_zd_s_gt_l_ns_g


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 27)

gazdaságtalanság

_d_ _m_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 28)

idióma

_ _g_szt_s


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 28)

augusztus
_ _r


----------



## laara (2011 Július 28)

óír

b_ll_d_


----------



## nkatinka (2011 Július 28)

ballada

m_k_r_m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 28)

műköröm
r_k_d_m_nk_s


----------



## szannmary (2011 Július 28)

rakodómunkás
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## EastBat (2011 Július 28)

távirányító
cs_g_p_rk_lt


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 28)

csigapörkölt
_zg_r_nc


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 28)

őzgerinc
m_rh_l_bsz_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 28)

marhalábszár
t_r_km_z


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 28)

törökméz
_r_km_cs_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 28)

örökmécses

t-lpd--gn-szt-k-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 28)

talpdiagnosztika

s_g_lyk_ _lt_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 28)

segélykiáltás

h_rc_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 29)

harcol

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 29)

matuzsálem
v_mp_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 29)

vámpír

_rd_g_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 29)

ördögűzés

p_p_rcs_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

papírcsákó

h_nt_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 29)

hántoló

_lk_t_k_dv


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

alkotókedv

f_zf_s_p


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 29)

fűzfasíp

s_dr_ny_ng


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

sodronying

p_nc_lz_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 29)

páncélzat

c_p_ _sz_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

cápauszony

h_lp_pr_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 29)

halpaprikás

_gyt_l_t_l


----------



## loede (2011 Július 29)

egytálétel

_l_f_ntcs_nt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Július 29)

elefántcsont

_t_l_ll_rg_ _


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 29)

ételallergia
_ _f_m_ _


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

eufémia

m_r_n_d


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

marinád (?)


s_nk_p_c


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

sonkapác /igen/ 

szia

b_ls_jt_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

szia!

balsejtelem

v_g_ss_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

vigasság

h_zt_zn_z_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

háztűznéző

m_tk_s_g


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

mátkaság

k_b_l_m_c_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

kabalamaci

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

macskanyelv

sz_m_rt_v_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

szamártövis

_k_rsz_rv


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

ökörszarv 

_g_r_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

egérút

m_csk_j_j


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

macskajaj

k_ty_h_r_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

kutyaharapás

l_f_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

lófarok

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

barométer

t_gr_sb_kf_nc


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

tigrisbukfenc

_r_szl_nsz_j


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

oroszlánszáj

m_j_mk_ny_rf_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 29)

majomkenyérfa

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 29)

szamárlétra

zs_b_r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 29)

zsebóra
h_t_sl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 29)

hátasló

m_dv_t_lp


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 29)

medvetalp
ny_sz_f_l


----------



## titineni (2011 Július 29)

nyuszifül

l_t_t_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Július 29)

lótetű
k-s-rf-n-


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Július 29)

kosárfonó

f-l-n-p


----------



## szannmary (2011 Július 29)

falunap

b_rs_k_f_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

borsikafa
_k_d_ly_zt_t_s


----------



## pilla1 (2011 Július 30)

akadályoztatás
s_r_á_y_ű


----------



## Bartush (2011 Július 30)

pilla1 írta:


> akadályoztatás
> s_r_á_y_ű



sárkányfű

b_b_t_k_r_


----------



## loede (2011 Július 30)

babatakaró

_ll_p_t_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

állapotos
_kk_m_l_c__


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

képirat

_l__kn_z


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

akkumuláció
s_rk_nyh_j_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

sárkányhajó
_l__kn_z


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

aláaknáz
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

tengeralatt járó
v_t_rl_sh_j_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

vitorláshajó
k_rv_tt


----------



## tammancs (2011 Július 30)

korvett
s_t_t_t_f_gg_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

sötétítő függöny

sz-l-ps-pk-


----------



## blessgod (2011 Július 30)

szelepsapka

_rl_f_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

örlőfog

k-v-d-r-l-


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

kávédaráló
k_lb_szt_lt_


----------



## blessgod (2011 Július 30)

kolbásztöltő

l_bt_rl_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

lábtörlő
k_r_v_t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 30)

kerevet
_k_mb_k_m


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 30)

ákombákom

l_v_lt_t_k


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

levéltitok
s_h_gy


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

sehogy

h-rm-nd-


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 30)

Szia "hegyipatak" 

hírmondó

z_n_kl_b


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

Mirian írta:


> Szia "hegyipatak"
> 
> hírmondó
> 
> z_n_kl_b



:..: Mirian !
zeneklub 

gy-r-kd-l-k


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 30)

gyerekdalok

t_j_sf_st_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

tojásfestés

k-cs-ng-t-s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 30)

kicsengetés

m_t_kd_lg_z_t


----------



## blessgod (2011 Július 30)

matekdolgozat

l_v_sh_b_r_s


----------



## loede (2011 Július 31)

leveshabarás

_rsz_m


----------



## Titanic (2011 Július 31)

őrszem

t_bl_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 31)

tábla
p_p_st_v_


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

púposteve

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Titanic (2011 Július 31)

távirányító
b_b_k_cs_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 31)

babakocsi
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## Titanic (2011 Július 31)

szivárvány
v_gy_l_m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 31)

vegyelem
j_v_t_h_t_tl_n


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Július 31)

vágyálom
k_r_kp_r


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Július 31)

repülőgép
b_ly_g_lb_m


----------



## Lapliderc (2011 Július 31)

bélyegalbum
k_st_lyp_rk


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Július 31)

Kastélypark

f-tb-lm-ccs


----------



## loede (2011 Július 31)

futbalmeccs

_gy_nl_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 31)

egyenlitő
v_lt_z_k_ny


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Július 31)

változékony
p_st_l_d_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Július 31)

postaláda
c_p_p_rtl_


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 31)

cipőpertli

k_pr_g_nyb_n


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Július 31)

képregényben
_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 1)

iskolatáska

_lv_sz_v_r


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 1)

alvászavar
zs_bl_mp_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 1)

zseblámpa

_d_g_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

idegen

_rsz_g_lm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 1)

országalma

_lg_r_tm_s


----------



## mrzyx (2011 Augusztus 1)

algoritmus

dr_m_d_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

dromedár

dr_ _d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 1)

druida

k_mcs_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

kémcső
_g_zs_gsz_lg_lt_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

igazságszolgáltatás

_jt_ _rny_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

ejtőernyő
l_gb_l_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

légba*ll*on

p_r_ncsn_k


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Augusztus 1)

parancsnok

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 1)

képényseprő

_mp_rt_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

importőr

m_ll_nyzs_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 1)

mellényzseb

_tl_t_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

atlétika

l_ngsz_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 1)

lángszóró

cs_ll_gf_rt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

csillagfürt

f_rjt_j_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 1)

fürjtojás

_gy_f_gy_tt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

ügyefogyott

s_jtk_k_c


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 1)

sajtkukac

_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

iskolatáska
_lv_s_k_nyv


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 1)

olvasókönyv

f_t_sz_ny_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

futószőnyeg

_gy_f_rt


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 1)

agyafúrt

_b_st_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

óbester
k_l__z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

kalauz

j_gyp_nzt_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

jegypénztár
m_n_tj_gy


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 1)

menetjegy

r-h-f-g-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

ruhafogas

k_nn_b_l


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

kannibál
_mb_r_v_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

emberevő

_v_r_r_tt


----------



## gottfriedjanos (2011 Augusztus 1)

ivarérett

m_zt_l_n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

meztelen
f_nk_lt


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 1)

fennkölt 

_szt_lyt_l_lk_z_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 1)

osztálytalálkozó
k_r_nd_l_s


----------



## Mirian (2011 Augusztus 1)

kirándulás
f_ny_f__g


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Augusztus 1)

fenyőfaág

_rd_k_ss_g_k_t


----------



## anita665 (2011 Augusztus 1)

repülőgép
s_rg_r_p_f_z_l_k


----------



## lizalena (2011 Augusztus 1)

sárgarépafözelék

k-t-a-k-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 2)

anita665 írta:


> repülőgép
> s_rg_r_p_f_z_l_k


 
sárgarépafőzelék

sz_m_lcs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

szemölcs

cs_pn_v_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 2)

csapnivaló

g_d_ly_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

gödölye

_sszt_nc


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 2)

össztánc

b-b-r-h-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

babaruha

n_ncst_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 2)

nincstelen

st_f_t_b_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

stafétabot

s_ _gr_


----------



## Zobtom (2011 Augusztus 2)

síugró
z_ng_r_t_n_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

zongoratanár

t_zz_m_nc


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 2)

tűzzománc

_lv_szt_t_g_ly


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 2)

olvasztótégely

dr-g-k-l-l-h-ly


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 2)

drágakőlelőhely
gy_l_g_tk_l_h_ly


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 2)

gyalogátkelőhely


h-ngl-m-z-jd-ns-g


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Augusztus 2)

hanglemezújdonság
k_m_l_ _n


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 2)

kaméleon

g-l-sk-sz-gg-t-


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 2)

galuskaszaggató
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

fishy2 írta:


> galuskaszaggató
> p_l_cs_nt_




palacsinta

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Augusztus 3)

csalafinta

cs_r_szny_


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

cseresznye

t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Augusztus 3)

természetes

_s_rny_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

esernyő

sz_k_jt_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 3)

szakajtó
v_z_sv_d_r


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

vizesveder

zs_r_sb_d_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

zsírosbödön

sz_m_lv_ny


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

szemelvény

f_sz_rt_rt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

fűszertartó

f_szt_l_n


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

fesztelen

f_nnh_j_z_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 3)

fennhéjázó
t_ng_r_cs_ll_g


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

tengericsillag

j_t_l_mj_t_k


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 3)

jutalomjáték
_mn_szt__


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 3)

ancika1 írta:


> jutalomjáték
> _mn_szt__



amnesztia

-ml-k-r-t-k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

emlékiratok

s_rscs_p_s


----------



## bussola (2011 Augusztus 3)

sorscsapás

_g_h_b_r_


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

agiháború

f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 3)

fenegyerek 

h_k_tr_


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

hókotró

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 3)

kelekótya

h_b_l_b_l_zs


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

hűbelebalázs

r_b_ll__


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 3)

ribillió

cs_t_p_t_


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

csetepaté

d_n_md_n_m


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 3)

dínomdánom 

t_v_rny_


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

tivornya

t_r_lr_nd_z_s


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 3)

térelrendezés 

t_r_k_l_s


----------



## bussola (2011 Augusztus 3)

törökülés

l_l_ng_s


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 3)

lólengés
k_t_lm_sz_s


----------



## lindseyp (2011 Augusztus 3)

kötélmászás

__t_b_l_s_t


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 3)

autóbaleset
j_gyz_tf_z_t


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 3)

jegyzetfüzet

_bn_rm_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 3)

abnormális

t-pl-l-kl-nc


----------



## Varjacska (2011 Augusztus 3)

tápláléklánc
_mf_r_


----------



## Desdichado79 (2011 Augusztus 3)

amfora
t_l_k_b_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 4)

télikabát

v_h_rv_rt


----------



## Wgibson (2011 Augusztus 4)

viharvert

vrkp


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 4)

vérkép


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 4)

bocs feladvány?
SZ_lm_n_ll_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 4)

szalmonella

k_ty_g_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 4)

kutyagol

gy_l_gt_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 4)

gyalogtúra

_lt_v_d


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 4)

eltéved
h_gym_sz_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 4)

hegymászás

t_r_st_t_rk_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 4)

túristatérkép

k_nyv_sb_lt


----------



## Griotte (2011 Augusztus 4)

könyvesbolt

_zl_tk_zp_nt


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 4)

könyvesbolt

d_d_k_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 4)

dedikálás

t_l_lk_z_s


----------



## bussola (2011 Augusztus 4)

találkozás

_zl_tk_zp_nt


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 4)

üzletközpont
_r_ _szt_l


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 4)

íróasztal

-ml-kk--ll-t-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 5)

emlékkiállítás

k-r--gr-f-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 5)

koreográfus

l_c_t_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 5)

licitál

v_rn_sz_zs


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 Augusztus 5)

verniszázs

m_d___j_nl_t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 5)

média ajánlat
_lk_lm_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 5)

alkalmatlankodik

_str_m


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 5)

ostrom
v_d_l_m


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 5)

védelem

kl-bt-gs-g


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

klubtagság

sz_n_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 5)

szünet

_r_ _sk_r_k


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 6)

óriáskerék
k_c_f_nt_s (mondhatom)


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 6)

kacifántos

_k_szt_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 6)

akasztás
k_l_k_ty_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 6)

kelekótya
sz_nd_k_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 6)

szándékos

sz-b-d-t-s


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 7)

szabadítás

_k_r


----------



## takacska (2011 Augusztus 7)

akar


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 7)

k-l-m-t-r


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 7)

kilóméter
_k_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 7)

ókor
d_m_kr_c_ _


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 7)

demokrácia
h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 7)

hórihorgas
t-lj-s-tm-ny


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 7)

teljesitmény
f_l_d_t


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 7)

feladat

s-r-l-s


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 7)

sérülés
t_jb_gr_z


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 7)

tejbegríz

-s-lyt-l-n


----------



## csakviki (2011 Augusztus 7)

tejbegríz
n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 7)

napfogyatkozás
h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 7)

hullócsillag
-ld-z-t


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 7)

áldozat
m_d_r_t_t_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 7)

madáritató
d_szn_v_ly_


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 7)

disznóvályú
k_nyh_k_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 7)

konyhakés
h_nt_sb_rd


----------



## hocimama (2011 Augusztus 7)

hentesbárd
g-zp-rzs-l-


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 7)

gázperzselő
k_lb_szt_lt_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 7)

kolbásztöltő

h_ll_mt_ng_r


----------



## Mirian (2011 Augusztus 7)

hullámtenger

b_ln_v_d_sz_t


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 8)

bálnavadászat

_ssz_t_z_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 8)

összetűzés
_tv_gyg_rj_szt_


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 8)

étvágygerjesztő

p_sz_ _nsz


----------



## Griotte (2011 Augusztus 8)

pasziánsz

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Augusztus 8)

szerencsejáték
m-t--r-l-g--


----------



## Griotte (2011 Augusztus 8)

meteorológia

_d_j_r_sj_lz_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 8)

időjárásjelző

h_t_lv_


----------



## Nanu-Nanu65 (2011 Augusztus 8)

hétalvó

cs_k_m_j_l_j


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 8)

csukamájolaj
r_jtv_ny


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 8)

rejtvény
t_l_l_t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 8)

találat

d--b-rn-


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 9)

dióbarna
okkersárga


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 9)

okkersárga
s_t_tk_k


----------



## doktorur (2011 Augusztus 9)

sötétkék

Az új:

-L-SZ-LG-J-


doki


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 9)

alászolgája

k-k-t-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 9)

kikötő

h_d_h_j_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Augusztus 9)

hadihajó
t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 9)

tengeralattjáró

_ng_tl_n_gyn_k


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Augusztus 10)

ingatlanügynök
_ _t_sz_r_l_


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 10)

autószerelő

g_zf_ck_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 10)

gazfickó

d-l-l-tt


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

délelőtt

gy_rsh_jt_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 10)

gyorshajtás

p_r_ _tt


----------



## Tundici (2011 Augusztus 10)

piruett

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## fishy2 (2011 Augusztus 10)

szabadság
t_nk_nyv


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 10)

tankönyv

k-cs-p-cs-ny-


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 10)

kacsapecsenye

ny_lp_pr_k_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 10)

nyúlpaprikás

f-gy-k-r-


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 10)

fogyókúra

f_sz_kr_k_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 11)

fészekrakó

k-ph-t-


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 12)

kapható

_l_tb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 12)

életbiztosítás

h_z_p_l_nk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 12)

házipálinka

v_nd_gsz_r_t_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

vendégszeretet

l_k_m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 12)

lakoma

p_k_szt_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

pákosztos (Szia!!!kiss de szép szót találtál!)

f_l_nk


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 12)

falánk (Szép megfejtés! Örülök, hogy itt vagy!kiss)

h_sp_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

haspók
h-bzs-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

habzsolás (szia Anikó)

_m_lyg_sp jó hogy jöttél)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 12)

habzsolás, émelygés

m_csk_j_j


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

émelygés

gy-m-rr-nt-s
(Szia)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

macskajaj
gyomorrontás

d_ _t_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

diéta
f-gy-k-r-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 12)

fogyókúra

sl_nk_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

slankítás

d_v_tb_b_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

divatbábu
sz-ps-gk-r-lyn-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

szépségkirálynő

_nn_b_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

Anna -bál
b-l-t-nf-r-d


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

Balatonfüred

s_t_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

sétány
-nd-lg-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

andalgás

r_m_nt_k_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

romantika
sz-r-l-m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

szerelem

_dv_rl_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

udvarlás

-ml-k-z-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

emlékezés 
f_t_ _lb_m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 12)

fotoalbum

k-r-nd-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 12)

kirándulás

s_t_r_z_s


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 13)

sátorozás

sz_l_nn_s_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 13)

szalonnasütés

h_t_sk_r


----------



## t3quila (2011 Augusztus 13)

hatáskör
k_sz_nt_s


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 13)

köszöntés

j_ _jsz_k_t


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Jóéjszakát

z-n-b-n-


----------



## aszuszaf (2011 Augusztus 13)

zenebona

sz-mb-t-st-l-z


----------



## aragorn92 (2011 Augusztus 13)

szombatestiláz
k_l_z_k


----------



## Mirmilla (2011 Augusztus 13)

szombatestiláz

t-r-pl-v-gl-s


----------



## Mirmilla (2011 Augusztus 13)

kalózok

t-r-pl-v-gl-s


----------



## aragorn92 (2011 Augusztus 13)

tereplovaglás
n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 14)

napfogyatkozás

m_t_d_r


----------



## Mirmilla (2011 Augusztus 14)

matador

--t-s-ld-z-s


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 14)

autósüldözés
_tl_t_s


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 14)

átlátás

_v_gp_rt_l


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 14)

üvegportál???
N.b.k.d.n.z.r


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 14)

Nabukodonozor

_jb_b_l_n___ b_r_d_l_m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Újbabilonibirodalom

b-b-l-z-rz-v-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

bábeli zűrzavar

ny_lv_j_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

nyelvújítás

K-z-nc-

(szia)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Kazincy

f_zf_p_ _t_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

fűzfapoéta

k-lt-sz-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

költészet

l_r_k_


----------



## doktorur (2011 Augusztus 14)

lírika

Az új:

CS_PK_V_R_S


doki


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

csipkeverés

K-sk-nh-l-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Kiskunhalas

j_v_s_ssz_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

javasasszony
b-sz-rk-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

boszorkány

m_gly_r_k_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

máglyarakás

k-z-pk-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

középkor

s_t_ts_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

sötétség
l-v-gk-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

lovagkor

v_rk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

várkisasszony

l-v-g-t-rn-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

lovagitorna

p_rv_ _d_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

párviadal

f-tb-lm-ccs


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

fotbalmeccs

_ng_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

öngól
d-nt-tl-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

döntetlen 
b_jn_ks_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 14)

bajnokság

sz-rk-l-nk


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 14)

szurkolunk

-r-m-s-ly-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 14)

éremesélyes

d_b_g_s


----------



## doktorur (2011 Augusztus 14)

dobogós

Az új:

_R_NY_R_M


doki


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 15)

aranyérem

d_nt_b_r_


----------



## aszuszaf (2011 Augusztus 15)

döntőbíró

h-b-p-nt


----------



## mitumitu (2011 Augusztus 15)

hibapont


----------



## mitumitu (2011 Augusztus 15)

l_d_t_lp


----------



## Salana (2011 Augusztus 15)

ludtalp


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 15)

mitumitu írta:


> l_d_t_lp



lúdtalp
t-rv-nyk-nyv


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 16)

törvénykönyv

p_r_gr_f_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

paragrafus

d_gm_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 16)

dogma

tr-g-d--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

tragédia

s_rcs_p


----------



## labetha (2011 Augusztus 16)

sörcsap

_nt_r_ _r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

enteriőr

sz_t_r_n


----------



## labetha (2011 Augusztus 16)

szuterén

f_z_k_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

fizikum

sz_k_ _r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

szökőár

h_l_f_lk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

hálófülke

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

nászéjszaka (Hahó!)

m_ny_ssz_nyt_nc


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

menyasszonytánc

n_szn_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

násznép

_r_msz_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

örömszülők

k_l_ngy_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

kelengye

st_f_r_ng


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

stafírung

h_z_m_nyv_d_sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

hozományvadász

_l_m_sk_v_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

álomesküvő

h_ _nyc_kk


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

hiánycikk

v_rn_r_ncs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 16)

vérnarancs

k_f_cs_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 16)

kifacsar

k_gy_b_v_l_


----------



## Alt (2011 Augusztus 16)

kígyóbűvölő

_l_m_s


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 16)

elemes
B-d-p-st


----------



## keri.santti (2011 Augusztus 16)

Budapest

sz_v_tty_


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 16)

szivattyú

_l_t_m_szt


----------



## zseeros (2011 Augusztus 16)

alátámaszt

_th_ng_r


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 16)

úthenger

_ltr_h_ng


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 16)

ultrahang

v-r-gk-rn-v-l


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 16)

virágkarnevál 

_r_nyb_k_


----------



## Ági022 (2011 Augusztus 17)

aranybéka 

ny_gl_


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 17)

nyegle

k_mv_d_sz


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 17)

repülőgép
k-r-nd-l-s


----------



## gvendolinka (2011 Augusztus 17)

kirándulás
_sk_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 17)

eskü
b_lh_cs_pt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 17)

bolhacsipte ?

-l-f-st-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 18)

aláfestés
cs_l_ncs_pt_


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 18)

csaláncsípte 

_l_x_r


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 18)

elixír

k_mv_d_sz


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 18)

kémvadász?
d_kl_r-b_nz_l-_lk_h_l ("_" <-- magánhangzó, "-" <-- ide nem kell betű


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 18)

diklór-benzil alkohol 

p_r_c_t_m_l


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 19)

paracetamol
m_l_v_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Augusztus 19)

*Malavér* (dr. Lucio Malavér * a google szerint: ez egy filmszereplő)

d_lm_ny
*
*


----------



## ingo2 (2011 Augusztus 19)

dolmány

f _ _ t c _


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 19)

főutca
M-gy-r-rsz-g


----------



## ingo2 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Magyarország

Sv_jc


----------



## Edith23 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Svájc

n_pt_r


----------



## devnull (2011 Augusztus 19)

naptár

t_l_f_nk_gyl_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 19)

telefonkagyló


m-n-tr-nd


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 19)

menetrend
h-ldk-r-s


----------



## macskano84 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Holdkóros
-m-nt-l-s-jt


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 19)

ementálisajt

j_l_nt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 19)

jelentés
_l_ _


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 20)

Élia....???
h-lm-z-ll-p-t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 20)

aloé ?
halmazállapot

-lm-sd-r-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 20)

almásderes (részemről ooookééé 2x
d_g_r_


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 20)

dugóra, dagira ??? segíts kérlek 
k-ll-m-tl-n


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 20)

kellemetlen (+dugáru
b_v_s_rl_k_zp_nt


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 21)

bevásárlóközpont

p_jt_


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 21)

pajti
_tl_t__nk


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 21)

kerékpár

sp-rtk-zv-t-t-s


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

sportközvetítés
k_m_n_c_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 21)

kemence

m-ll-kh-t-s


----------



## rica75 (2011 Augusztus 21)

mellékhatás

m-g-ml-k-z-s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 21)

megemlékezés

sz-r-t-tr-m-lt-


----------



## rica75 (2011 Augusztus 21)

szeretetreméltó

f--t-l-s


----------



## NeroVonSchwarz (2011 Augusztus 21)

fiatalos
t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## rica75 (2011 Augusztus 21)

távirányító

-h-t-tl-n


----------



## macskano84 (2011 Augusztus 21)

ehetetlen
pr_gr-mf_z_t


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 21)

programfüzet

-sz-m-d-nc-


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 22)

úszómedence 

b_g_m_s_n_


----------



## ajsa10 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bőgőmasina
k_ty_g_m_


----------



## Laislo (2011 Augusztus 22)

kutyagumi
m_g_gy_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 22)

megegyezés

p-p-rk-c


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 22)

piperkőc

v_c_n_l_s


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 23)

vicinális 

_n_c_ _l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Augusztus 23)

iniciálé

k_d_xm_s_l_


----------



## atixxx (2011 Augusztus 23)

kódexmásoló
k_t_sz_t


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 23)

kitaszít

k_t_sz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 23)

kötőszó

sz_b_t_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 23)

szabotőr 

t_m_d_s


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 23)

támadás

sz_kl_sz_l_rd


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 23)

sziklaszilárd

k-rb-nt-rt-s


----------



## fh004 (2011 Augusztus 23)

karbantartás

s_mm_tm_nd_


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 23)

semmitmondó
v-r-sn-v


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 24)

városnév

d_jm_nt_s


----------



## kupia (2011 Augusztus 24)

díjmentes
n_mt_r_d_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 25)

nemtörődöm

l_pt_p


----------



## beno50 (2011 Augusztus 25)

laptop

b_r_sty_n


----------



## kupia (2011 Augusztus 25)

borostyán
cs-rk-f-g-


----------



## fenroy (2011 Augusztus 25)

csirkefogó
b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## reglic (2011 Augusztus 25)

babapiskóta
_lk_lk_p_szt_s_t_tt_l_n_t_tt


----------



## KateW (2011 Augusztus 25)

elkelkáposztásítottalanított
h_r_ngv_r_g


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 25)

harangvirág

-rck-pcs-rn-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 26)

arcképcsarnok

t_rl_tv_z_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 26)

tárlatvezetés

p_pl_k


----------



## fenroy (2011 Augusztus 26)

paplak
l__m_l


----------



## gy_hajnalka (2011 Augusztus 26)

leemel
n_vn_pt_r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 26)

névnaptár 

h-s-gr-k-rd


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 26)

hőségrekord
v-r-sr--szt-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 27)

vörös riasztás

k-nc-ntr-c--


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 27)

koncentráció

n-psz-ml-l-s


----------



## Laislo (2011 Augusztus 27)

népszámlálás

p_l_r_t_s


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 27)

polaritás

n-p-r-


----------



## Laislo (2011 Augusztus 27)

napóra
sz_r_b_n


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Augusztus 27)

szorobán

-sz-pb-r-g-t-s


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 28)

iszapborogatás
m-s-m-dv-


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 28)

mosómedve

_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## györgyi viola (2011 Augusztus 28)

álmatlanság

sz_kt_r_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 29)

szakterület

m_kr_nc_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Augusztus 29)

makrancos

f_nt_z_ _d_s


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 29)

fantáziadús

szt_l_n_zm_s


----------



## garszt (2011 Augusztus 29)

sztálinizmus
f-k-ty


----------



## loede (2011 Augusztus 31)

garszt írta:


> sztálinizmus
> f-k-ty



Hááááááát, az egyetlen tippem a *fakutya*, bár ebben eggyel több magánhangzó van. Javíts ki, ha tévednék!

t_k_r_t_v_ll_l_t


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 31)

takarítóvállalat

k-l-k-lt-t-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 31)

kilakoltatás
m_l_v_r


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

malőver
n_p_s_t_s


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

napsütés
b_l_d_g_s_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Augusztus 31)

napsütés

v-l-sz-t


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

boldogság
f_lmz_n


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

filmzene
f_s_t_sz_t


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

festészet
D_n_p_rt


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

Dunapart
B_l_t_n


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

Balaton
v_sf_z_k


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

vasfazék
sz_r_l_m


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

szerelem
k_sk_k_s


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

kiskakas
t_n_d_r


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

tündér
t_v_r_zs_


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

tavirózsa
n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

naplemente
g_nd_l_t_lv_s_


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

gondolatolvasó
P_r_s_k_


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

Piroska
f_rk_s


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

farkas
f_cs_k_


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

fecske
_z_r_gy_j_sz_k_


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

ezeregyéjszaka
h_jn_l_h_rm_t


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

hajnaliharmat
_st_h_r_ng


----------



## fenyvesil (2011 Augusztus 31)

estharang
j_t_nd_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Augusztus 31)

Miután fenyvesil így eljátszott magában....
jótündér

zs_rsz_v_t


----------



## milzsu (2011 Szeptember 1)

zsírszövet

h_s_z_mgy_k_rl_t


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 1)

hasizomgyakorlat

_sk_l_k_zd_s


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 1)

iskolakezdés
m_m_r_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 1)

memórás
_r_l_v_s


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 1)

erőleves

v_r_nd_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 1)

várandós verandás
_l_ _d_z


----------



## katalm (2011 Szeptember 1)

előidéz
k_zd_p_nt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 1)

kezdőpont

p_r_z_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 1)

porozitás

h_ly_gk_v_cs


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 1)

hólyagkavics (?)
cs_t_rt_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 1)

csütörtök

p_nt_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 1)

hályogkovácsra gondoltam -az, aki szakképzettség nélkül jól elvégez valamilyen munkát Mikszáth írt róla

csütörtök, péntek

f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ma is tanultam valamit .

fecskefészek
r_d_nd_nc__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 2)

redundancia

sz_rk_f_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 2)

szarkofág

sz_v_z_l_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 2)

szavazólap

sz_p_r_


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 2)

szapora
g_mbcs_kl_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 2)

gömbcsukló
_r_sz_b


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 4)

kistuzok írta:


> gömbcsukló
> _r_sz_b



O.K.

Szabad a gazda! Nem tudjuk a megoldást!

_tc_l_ny


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 4)

utcalány
sz_rk_zm_s


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

szarkazmus
l_g_p_d


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 4)

logopéd
dr_tk_t_l


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

drótkötél
sz_m_rm_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

szemérmes
t_tk_s


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

titkos
_l_j_g


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

előjog
b_gr_t_szt_


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

bögretészta
b_gr_csg_ly_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

bográcsgulyás
b_ _ _ll_n (_r_l_v_s


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

Bouillon erőleves
_kv_v_l_nc__


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

ekvivalencia
pr_d_szp_z_c_ _


----------



## motyi11 (2011 Szeptember 5)

prediszpozíció
k_r_szt_sp_k


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 5)

keresztespók

m_gb_tr_nk_zt_t_


----------



## Florentin (2011 Szeptember 5)

megbotránkoztató
_r_m_d_


----------



## Batmano (2011 Szeptember 5)

iramodó
k_nz_rv_t_r_ _ m


----------



## hilikus (2011 Szeptember 5)

konzervatórium
k_r_l_b_


----------



## hilikus (2011 Szeptember 5)

konzervatórium
k_r_l_b_


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 5)

karalábé
r_t_r_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 6)

retorika

m_j_l_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 6)

majolika

_mf_r_


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 6)

amfóra
_nt_gr_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 6)

integrálás

h_j_cs_v_r


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

hajócsavar
h_jcs_v_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

hajcsavaró

t_l_szk_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 7)

teleszkóp

cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

csillaghullás

sz_p_rn_v_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 7)

szupernova

t_j_tr_ndsz_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 7)

tejútrendszer

b--v-tk-z-s


----------



## coal56 (2011 Szeptember 7)

beavatkozás

m-l-cp-rs-ly


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 7)

malacpersely

_sk_v_


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

esküvő

n_szn_p


----------



## homann (2011 Szeptember 7)

násznép

tr_kt_r


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 7)

traktor

_szm_l_tv_szt_s


----------



## coal56 (2011 Szeptember 7)

eszméletvesztés

K_l_pt_rt_


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 7)

*g*

kalaptartó

d_r_g_l_sk_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 7)

daragaluska

k-r-mf-k-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

koromfekete

cs_zm_d_ _


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

csizmadia
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

katicabogár

k_k_nyb_k_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 7)

kökénybokor

k-s-rf-n-


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

kökénybokor
m_s_k_nyv


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

kosárfonó-mesekönyv

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

tudathasadás
f_gy_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

figyelmetlenség

_sz_nt_s_g


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

őszinteség
t_szt_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 7)

tisztaság

m_n_ _


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

mánia
r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## Lakóca (2011 Szeptember 7)

rendetlenség


----------



## Lakóca (2011 Szeptember 7)

_r_d_t_s_g


----------



## Ro-berta (2011 Szeptember 7)

eredetiség

b_f_ly_s_l


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

befolyásol
kr_t_z_l


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 7)

kritizál

k-z-ph-ll-m


----------



## geriy9 (2011 Szeptember 7)

középhullám

k-l-m-jk-


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

kalamajka
t_t_v_z_s


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 7)

tétovázás
t_t_v_l_s


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 8)

tetoválás

v_szk_t_gs_g (pl:feltűnési)


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 8)

viszketegség
k_k_ck_d_s


----------



## coal56 (2011 Szeptember 8)

kekeckedés

f_r_p_jzs


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 8)

fúrópajzs

sz-r-pl-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 8)

szereplés

_l_sp_n


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 8)

alispán
m-gb-z-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 8)

megbízás

_r_f_sz_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 8)

erőfeszítés
m-ll-k-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 8)

mellékes

-gyv-z-t-


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 8)

ügyvezető
k-mp-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 8)

kampány

m_n_dzs_r


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 8)

menedzser

-l-z-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 8)

előzetes, alázatos?

k_gyv_szt_tt


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 8)

kegyvesztett

k-zb-zt-ns-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 8)

közbiztonság

f_gy_nct_l_p


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 8)

fegyenctelep

l-lk-g-nd-z-s


----------



## selia22 (2011 Szeptember 8)

lelkigondozás?

h_l_gb_ll_n


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 9)

hőlégballon

_s_m_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 9)

esemény
p_r_tk_


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 9)

poratka
szt_r__t_p__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 9)

sztereotípia

l_km_szp_p_r


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 10)

*lakmnuszpapír*


t_rb_l_nc__


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 10)

turbulencia

_d_k_zm_l


----------



## Sakumo (2011 Szeptember 10)

kozeput írta:


> turbulencia
> 
> _d_k_zm_l



odakozmál

v_z_rl_p_lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 10)

vezérlőpult

t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Szeptember 10)

tésztaszűrő
t_n_vny_t_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 10)

tanévnyitó

k-rv-ll-tt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 10)

kárvallott
_p _lm_j_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 12)

Túl nehéz?
_p _lm_j_ (összetett szó)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 12)

épelméjű

t-l-jd-ns-g--nk


----------



## milzsu (2011 Szeptember 12)

tulajdonságaink

m_gv_lt_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## qootya (2011 Szeptember 12)

megváltozhatatlan

_z_j_t_k


----------



## wendyt (2011 Szeptember 13)

szójáték 

-rd-t-z


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 13)

erdőtűz
t_z_sv_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 13)

tüzesvíz

t_r_f_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 13)

tarifa

-ssz-h-s-nl-th-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 13)

összehasonlítható

b_nc_szt_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 13)

boncasztal

h_lysz_n_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 13)

helyszínelők

ny_lm_nt_


----------



## nontech (2011 Szeptember 13)

helyszínelők

k_csm_p_lt


----------



## nanasier (2011 Szeptember 13)

kocsmapult

sz_nc_n_g_


----------



## Talián Betti (2011 Szeptember 13)

széncinege
_sk_l_t_sk_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 13)

iskolatáska

t-nsz-r-k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 13)

kozeput írta:


> helyszínelők
> 
> ny_lm_nt_


nyálminta
_j_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 14)

fanyar. írta:


> nyálminta
> _j_szt_


 
ijesztő

f_j_d_l_m


----------



## Talián Betti (2011 Szeptember 14)

fájdalom

gy_m_lcsj_gh_rt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 14)

Talián Betti írta:


> fájdalom
> 
> gy_m_lcsj_gh_rt


 
Nem jó!!!!!
Marad: f_j_d_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 14)

fejedelem

_ny_k_r_lyn_


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Szeptember 14)

anyakirálynő
(Bettié: gyümölcsjoghurt)

_lh_ny_g_lt


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 14)

elhanyagolt

t-rm-sz-tgy-gy-sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 14)

természetgyógyász

h_rb_r_ _


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 14)

herbária

b-dz-v-r-g


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Szeptember 14)

bodzavirág

sz_k_pcs_l_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 14)

szókapcsolat

k--l-k-l-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 14)

kialakuló

t_ndr_b_gy_


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Szeptember 14)

tundrabugyi
r_p_l_g_p


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 14)

repülőgép
g_pk_r_b_ly


----------



## Anditanító (2011 Szeptember 14)

gépkarabély
d_ _l_kt_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 15)

dialektika

d_rb_z_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 15)

dorbézol

m_csk_j_j


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 15)

macskajaj
sz_lg_l_tk_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 15)

szolgálatkész

r_st_ _r_t_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 15)

restaurátor

-l-m-zsn-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 15)

alamizsna

d_m_zs_n


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Szeptember 15)

demizson
r_k_ttsz_kny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 15)

rakottszoknya

k_m_l_ _n


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 15)

rakottszoknya
p_ll_ng_ k_s_ssz_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 15)

kaméleon
pillangókisasszony

p-m-d-


----------



## qootya (2011 Szeptember 15)

pomádé

_l_v_ _l_j


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 15)

olivaolaj
k_lb_sz_s p_pr_k_s


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 15)

kolbászos paprikás M_c_ M_ck_ b_r_tj_ F_l_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Mici Mackó barátja Füles
k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 15)

kirakatárú
b_l_l_jk_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 15)

balalajka
p_ng_t_sh_ngsz_r


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 15)

pengetőshangszer
b_ndzs_


----------



## Tibke64 (2011 Szeptember 15)

bendzsó
_lk_lm_z_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 15)

alkalmazás

gy-gyn-v-nyk-v-n-t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 16)

gyógynövénykivonat

sz_rk_szt_k_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 16)

szarkasztikus

_nt_ _c_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 16)

intuíció

h_bcs_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 16)

habcsók

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 16)

mézeskalács

t_zr_lp_tt_nt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 16)

tűzrőlpattant

m_ny_csk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 16)

menyecske

t_rt_v_v_ny


----------



## milzsu (2011 Szeptember 16)

tértivevény

_l_ktr_m_s f_gk_f_


----------



## Tibke64 (2011 Szeptember 16)

elektromosfogkefe


----------



## Tibke64 (2011 Szeptember 16)

bocs!Az új szó...
b_mb_szn_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 16)

bambusznád

p_r_tty_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 16)

parittya

s-nz-n-n-k-s


----------



## J.. (2011 Szeptember 16)

sanzonénekes

k_nc_ntr_t_m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 16)

koncentrátum
b-l-ttm-st-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 16)

balettmester

pr_m_d_nn_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 16)

primadonna

sz-nh-z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 16)

színház

v_st_ps


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 17)

vastaps

h_ll_mv_lgy


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 17)

hullámvölgy

p_p_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 17)

pápua (pápai)
v_k_g_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 17)

vakegér?
h_l_c_n_c__


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 18)

halucináció

_k_z


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 18)

okoz
b--v-t-s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 18)

beavatás
l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 18)

lélekbúvár
b_l_s_t_ s_b_sz_t


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 18)

baleseti sebészet

l_gk_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 18)

légkör
sz_vsz_gg_t_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 18)

szívszaggató
n_k_dl_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 19)

nokedli
b-l-s-t


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 19)

baleset

_sm_r_tt_rj_szt_


----------



## indigoblue (2011 Szeptember 19)

ismeretterjesztő

b_g_m_s_n_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 19)

bőgőmasina 

-mp-szt-r


----------



## varga23laszlo (2011 Szeptember 19)

-mp-szt-r

imposztor

b-nk--t-m-t-


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 20)

bankautomata

cs_d_lj_r_s


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Szeptember 20)

csődeljárás
_s_f_lh_


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 20)

esőfelhő

k_dsz_t_l_s


----------



## molnisz (2011 Szeptember 20)

ködszitálás

K_t_sztr_f_


----------



## magdizet (2011 Szeptember 20)

katasztrófa 
k-nd-nz-t-r


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 20)

kondenzátor

-rh-j-s


----------



## Laislo (2011 Szeptember 21)

űrhajós
sz_b_d_l_m


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 21)

szabadalom
l-g--t-sk-s-r-


----------



## szalmama (2011 Szeptember 21)

légiutaskisérő
-lm-p-pr-k-


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Szeptember 21)

almapaprika
-l-mf-jt-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 21)

álomfejtés

p_l_t_t_


----------



## szalmama (2011 Szeptember 21)

palatető
t-l-f-nk-nyv


----------



## szalmama (2011 Szeptember 21)

telefonkönyv
sz-kk-nyvt-r


----------



## szalmama (2011 Szeptember 21)

szakkönyvtár
-tt-r-mkr-t-k-s


----------



## contaxg (2011 Szeptember 21)

szakkönyvtár
t-ng-lyt-r-s


----------



## contaxg (2011 Szeptember 21)

étteremkritikus
t-ng-lyt-r-s


----------



## szalmama (2011 Szeptember 21)

tengelytörés
b-h-cr-h


----------



## szalmama (2011 Szeptember 21)

bohócruha
c-g-sd-b-z


----------



## contaxg (2011 Szeptember 21)

cigisdoboz
f-gy-l-r-ndsz-r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 21)

figyelőrendszer


l-v-g-v-t-l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Szeptember 21)

levegővétel

-n-l-m


----------



## szebe76 (2011 Szeptember 22)

unalom

t-k-r-t-s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 22)

takaritás
sz_ny_gm_s_s


----------



## szebe76 (2011 Szeptember 22)

szőnyegmosás

n-gyb-v-s-rl-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 22)

nagybevásárlás

p_nz_t_t_l_s


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Szeptember 22)

pénzátutalás
v_sk_h_sz_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 22)

vaskohászat


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 23)

z-m-nc-z-tt


----------



## Ninaa (2011 Szeptember 23)

nagybevásárlás

k-z-p-nzf-lv-t-l


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Tiszai írta:


> pénzátutalás


v_sk_h_sz_t




kozeput írta:


> vaskohászat


Nem írtál feladványt



hegyipatak írta:


> z-m-nc-z-tt


 
zománcozott
k_ _st_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 23)

kiásta ?

m-t-l-g--


----------



## szebe76 (2011 Szeptember 23)

mitológia

dr--d-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

druida

p_r_z_t_


----------



## willamjoe (2011 Szeptember 23)

parazita
m_k_st_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

mákostészta

f_v_cc


----------



## willamjoe (2011 Szeptember 23)

favicc
sz_m_v_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

szemüveg

t_lt_rh_l_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 23)

túlterhelés

r-c-ptk-nyv


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

receptkönyv

sl_m_szt_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

slamasztika

b_r_g_r


----------



## indigoblue (2011 Szeptember 23)

bőregér

b_t_f_


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 23)

bitófa

gy_n_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

gyanít

k_f_rk_sz


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

kifürkész

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

szemfüles

gy_n_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

gyanútlan

gy_rm_t_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

gyermeteg

k_j_z_n_d_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

kijózanodik

f_l_szm_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

feleszmél

b_d_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

bódulat

m_csk_j_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

macskajaj

k_rh_lyl_v_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

korhelyleves

gy_m_r_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

gyomorégés

m_gsz_nt_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

megszüntet

b_t_lt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

betiltás

f_k_t_g_zd_s_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

feketegazdaság

_d_cs_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

adócsalás

k_sk_p_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

kiskapu

_ld_l_jt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

oldalajtó

_ls_mf_rd_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

elsomfordál

m_gsz_gy_n_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

megszégyenül

k_h_v_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

kihever

_jj_ _l_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

újjáéled

t_rm_sz_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

természet

k_k_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

kikelet

r_gyf_k_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

rügyfakadás

m_d_rd_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

madárdal

gy_ny_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

gyönyörű

sz_ps_g_d_ _l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

szépségideál

sz_xsz_mb_l_m (Köszönöm mára! Jó éjt!kiss)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 23)

szexszimbólum

k_v_n_t_s (Remek este volt! Jó éjt!kiss:..


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 23)

kívánatos

gy_m_lcsk_s_r kiss


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 24)

gyümölcskosár

v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 24)

vitaminbomba

sz_ks_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Szeptember 24)

szükséges
p_h_n_s ..:


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 24)

pihenés

-lv-sz-v-r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 24)

alvászavar
h_ll_mt_ng_r


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 24)

hullámtenger

k_k_r_c_m_l_


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Szeptember 24)

titineni írta:


> hullámtenger
> 
> k_k_r_c_m_l_


 kukoricamálé

f_sz_rk_rt


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 24)

fűszerkert

f_h_rb_rs


----------



## willamjoe (2011 Szeptember 24)

fehérbors
_d_sk_m_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 24)

édeskömény

l_ny_gl_t_s


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 24)

lényeglátás

sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## Juditannam (2011 Szeptember 24)

szemfényvesztés

.ll.z..


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 25)

illúzió

f_c_m


----------



## vajo (2011 Szeptember 25)

ficam
t_v_d_s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 25)

tévedés
f_l_z_f_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 25)

filozófus

t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## vajo (2011 Szeptember 25)

tengerimalac
_gy_s_k


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 25)

egyesek
_p_r_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 25)

operálás

_p_l_g_s


----------



## almaszirom (2011 Szeptember 25)

epilógus

_r__szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 26)

íróasztal

b_z_g_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 26)

buzogány
b_zg_lomm_l


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 26)

buzgalommal
_k_szt_f_h_m_r


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 26)

akasztófahumor
f_lf_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Lujzi-olvas (2011 Szeptember 26)

felfedhetetlen
r_g_sz_t_ _s_t_s


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 26)

régészeti ásatás
b_l_zt_t_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 26)

b_l_zt_t_s 
báláztatás

Bag_m_r_


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 26)

bagaméri

_lb_z_nyt_l_n_t


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 26)

elbizonytalanít
f-l-m-l-


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Szeptember 26)

felemelő

-ny-sz-m-r-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 27)

anyaszomorító

k_t_r_k_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 27)

kotorékeb

h_jth_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 27)

hajthatatlan

d_r_kh_d


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 27)

derékhad
_l_ _d_z


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 27)

előidéz
l---ld- (vegyi folyamathoz van köze)


----------



## Wwviktor (2011 Szeptember 28)

repülőgép

v_ll_nyp_zn_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 28)

villanypózna
_m_l_d_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 28)

emelődaru
l---ld- (segítségül:vegyi folyamathoz van köze,vagy nadrágszíj)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

fanyar. írta:


> emelődaru
> l---ld- (segítségül:vegyi folyamathoz van köze,vagy nadrágszíj)



leoldó lenne, ha l--ld- lenne

l---ld- ?
___

k_ny_lm_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 29)

kényelmetlen

sz_km_rk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

sz_ű_kmarkú

sz_msz_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 29)

(szűkmarkú)

szomszéd

k_v_lk_d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

(igen, szűkmarkú, csak "mellébillentettem")

kavalkád

d_mb_ld_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 29)

domboldal

tr_p_zn_dr_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

trapéznadrág

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## zsuzsok67 (2011 Szeptember 29)

tartalomjegyzék
-p-rt-rt-


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 29)

epertorta

h-m-s-tv-ny


----------



## Drape (2011 Szeptember 29)

hamisítvány

g-m--br-ncs


----------



## spike007 (2011 Szeptember 29)

gumiabroncs
t-l-p-nh-gym-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 29)

tulipánhagyma

z_csk_sl_v_s


----------



## Drape (2011 Szeptember 29)

zacskósleves

f-l-n-pt-r


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 29)

falinaptár

k_m_l__n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 29)

kaméleon

k_zd_sp_rt


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Küzdősport


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Kaméleon


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Bocs!
Küzdősport
b_m_b_szt_k_s


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 29)

bombasztikus de valami vagy nekem vagy a fentiben nem jó
h_j_k_b_n


----------



## Kiskoru65 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Repülőgép
B_k_p_p_


----------



## loede (2011 Szeptember 29)

békepipa

sz_fk_lcs


----------



## Kiskoru65 (2011 Szeptember 29)

széfkulcs
L_m_zb_r_t_


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 29)

Lemezborító
Lemaradt a 
h_j_k_b_n


----------



## Ágó87 (2011 Szeptember 29)

hajókabin
sz_lf_rg_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 29)

szélforgó
b-mb-t-lcs-r


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 29)

bombatölcsér
m_r_c_j_


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 29)

maracuja

d_ _d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 30)

dióda

p_cs_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 30)

pacsuli

p-nd-r-d-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 30)

pöndörödik

m_l_k_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 30)

molekula

d-d-k-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 Szeptember 30)

dedikáció

s_rst_rs


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 30)

sorstárs
f_l_t_l_st_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 30)

filetalista
f_nd_rl_t


----------



## Ágó87 (2011 Szeptember 30)

fondorlat
h_m_n_t_r_ _s


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Szeptember 30)

humanitárius
_d_k_z_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 30)

időközi
z-m-nk-


----------



## loede (2011 Október 1)

zimankó

_rt_l_m


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 1)

ártalom
k-l-csn-


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Október 1)

kalocsni
b_nk_sb_t


----------



## RealJoni2000 (2011 Október 1)

bunkósbot
t_v_k_p_rny_


----------



## berekelza (2011 Október 1)

tévéképernyő
sz-m-t-g-p


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 1)

számítógép
s-rp-ny- (háziasszonyok előnyben)


----------



## loede (2011 Október 2)

serpenyő

h_sz_v_tty_


----------



## RealJoni2000 (2011 Október 2)

hőszivattú
_n_rg__


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 2)

energia
l-l-mb-z


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Október 2)

energia és lelomboz

n_psz_ml_l_s


----------



## lolita10 (2011 Október 2)

népszámlálás
r_zs_l_v_l


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Október 2)

rózsalevél
m_ln_sz_rp


----------



## Zsanika22 (2011 Október 2)

málnaszörp
sz_b_n_v_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 3)

szobanövény
k-tl-s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 3)

kotlás, kotlós

k_r_mb_l


----------



## SzBarbi (2011 Október 3)

karambol
k_nyv_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 3)

könyvelő

t_d_v_sz


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 3)

tüdővész
sz-rv-tl-n (kémia)


----------



## corsaro (2011 Október 3)

szervetlen (kémia)

Sz_rv_tl_n (őzsuta)


----------



## BalazsIla (2011 Október 3)

szarvatlan
sz-r-pl-


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 4)

szereplő
b-sk-m-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 4)

búskomor

j_n_cs_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 4)

janicsár
V-s-b-t-g


----------



## darkoscsaj (2011 Október 4)

vesebeteg
b_r_m_nt_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 5)

Berementi
t-l-p-l-s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

település
-d-ss-gv-ls-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

édességválság ?
f_l_nks_g


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

falánkság
f-gy-k-r-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

fogyókúra

gy_m_lcss_l_t_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

gyümölcssaláta
-mb-rf-jt-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

emberfajta

s_r_kk_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

sarokkő

-p-t-sz-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

építészet

v_r_sr_nd_z_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

városrendezés

t-rvr-jz-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

tervrajzok

p_p_rt_k_rcs


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

papirtekercs

l-v-lt-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

levéltár

t_rt_n_l_m


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

történelem

v-rt-n-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

vértanúk

_ld_z_t_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 5)

áldozatok
k-gy-l-t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 5)

kegyelet

_ml_k_z_s

kiss


----------



## loede (2011 Október 5)

emlékezés

v_lk_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 6)

vulkán

k-t-g-r--


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

kategória
v-h-m-ns


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 6)

vehemens

_ls_ _t


----------



## heri (2011 Október 6)

elsült

b_z_n_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

elsült nem jó
_ls_ _t


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Október 6)

elsőút
m_nd_r_n


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 6)

mandarin (ne siess 
n_r_ncs


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Október 6)

narancs
p__c_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 6)

pióca 
sz_p_rty_


----------



## FTibi (2011 Október 6)

szipirtyó
k_mr_k_lcs


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 6)

szipirtyó

ty_kt_rb_ly_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 6)

tyúkturbolya

m_m_tf_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 6)

mamutfenyő

k_nz_rvd_b_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 6)

konzervdoboz

t_rt_s_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 6)

tartósító

st_l_zs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 6)

stelázsi

b_d_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 6)

bödön

cs_p_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 6)

csupor

sz_lk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 6)

szálka

f_gp_szk_l_


----------



## ancika1 (2011 Október 6)

szálka
b_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 6)

titineni írta:


> vehemens
> 
> _ls_ _t



elsiet

_(erre vissza kell térnem: ketten is egy kicsit elsiettétek a megfejtést - első út csak különírva jó. Fanyar.: köszi a segítséget!)_

báró

m_t_n_


----------



## Blogzang (2011 Október 7)

mutáns

k_pr_z_t


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 7)

nem jó megfejtést adtál Blogzang
Marad ez:
m_t_n_
műteni
b--lv-szt-


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

káprázat


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 7)

beolvasztó

n-z-l-d-k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 7)

nézelődik
s-rg-rép- f-z-l-k


----------



## judit006 (2011 Október 7)

sárgarépa főzelék  De az é-t bentfelejtetted. 

m-n-t-r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 7)

monitor
l--k-pl-szt


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 7)

leukoplaszt

f_z_sk_s_s


----------



## judit006 (2011 Október 7)

fáziskésés

k-nt-r-z-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 7)

kontírozás
f-l-m-l-


----------



## judit006 (2011 Október 7)

felemelő

-r-sz-r


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 7)

írószer

h_l_zs_k


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 7)

hálózsák
k-rm-ny


----------



## loede (2011 Október 7)

kormány

f_st_l_


----------



## putyputy (2011 Október 7)

füstölő

f_gk_f_


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 8)

fogkefe

sz_mr_ndsz_r


----------



## judit006 (2011 Október 8)

számrendszer

v_zm_gt_k_r_t_s


----------



## loede (2011 Október 8)

vízmegtakarítás ?

_dv_rl_


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 8)

udvarló

_ _rt_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 9)

aorta
k-cs-cs-r- eml-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 9)

kacsacsőrű emlős

b-h-m-t


----------



## joruto (2011 Október 9)

hegyipatak írta:


> kacsacsőrű emlős
> 
> b-h-m-t



behemót


----------



## zoetsa (2011 Október 9)

b-h-m-t > Bahamát

k-ny-r-l-t


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 9)

könyörület

k-r-kb-t-r-s


----------



## zoetsa (2011 Október 9)

({eíráskor még kanyarulat volt )

kerékbetörés

k-r-g-ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 9)

kárigény


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 9)

h_ _t_s


----------



## zoetsa (2011 Október 9)

hiátus

-d--t-zm-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 9)

idiotizmus
k-k-d-


----------



## benczetimi (2011 Október 9)

repülőgép

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## joruto (2011 Október 9)

benczetimi írta:


> repülőgép
> 
> _szt_lt_r_t_



asztalterítő

m-gf-gh-t-tl-n


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 9)

megfoghatatlan

h-sz-nt-l-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 9)

haszontalan

s_mm_r_k_ll_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 9)

semmirekellő

-jf-l-t-n


----------



## putyputy (2011 Október 9)

éjfélután

_ml_k_zt_t_


----------



## lolka89 (2011 Október 9)

emlékeztető

_d_g_s_t_


----------



## putyputy (2011 Október 9)

idegesítő

m_dv_t_lp


----------



## zoetsa (2011 Október 10)

medvetalp

m-m-z-l-lk-


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 10)

hegyipatak írta:


> kacsacsőrű emlős
> 
> b-h-m-t


behemót
Mert a Bahamát az nagybetű
m-m-z-l-lk-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 10)

mimózalelkű

t_v_szm_


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 10)

téveszme

t_v_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 10)

távíró

p_n_szv_r_g


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 10)

penészvirág

k_r_ _gr_f_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 10)

koreográfia

f_ _sk_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 10)

fiaskó

v_n_ssz_ny_k
ny_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 10)

vénasszonyok nyara

p_r_b_l_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 10)

parabola

l_gycs_p_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 10)

légycsapó

p_nzh_m_s_t_


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 10)

pénzhamisító

k_z_r_l_g_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 10)

kizárólagos
r_f_n_r_ _


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Október 10)

rafinéria 

w-b-d-nt-t-s


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 10)

webidentitás
k_nt_r_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 11)

kantározás

k_m_tl_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 11)

kamatláb

n_kt_r_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 11)

nektarin

sz_msz_d
___
szia! _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 11)

szomszéd (Szép jó reggelt!)

t_l_lk_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 11)

találka
sz-pt-v-


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 11)

széptevő
k_n_kt_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 11)

konektor?

sz_l_k_t_


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 11)

szalakóta
t_ng_l_c


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 11)

tengelic

_sz_p_


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 11)

őszapó
m_ggyv_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 11)

meggyvágó

cs_rd_ng_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 11)

csűrdöngölő

_gsz_k_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 11)

égszakadás

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 11)

szurikáta

dzs_ng_l


----------



## Julianna08 (2011 Október 11)

dzsungel
k_r_sk_d_


----------



## hedink (2011 Október 11)

kereskedő
d_b_st_rt_


----------



## Ebaba (2011 Október 11)

kereskedő

_rt_z_t_s


----------



## Ebaba (2011 Október 11)

dobostorta

_rd_ng_s


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 11)

őrdöngős

f_ns_g_s


----------



## loede (2011 Október 11)

fenséges

_lk_v_t_


----------



## tolnaif (2011 Október 11)

elkövető
gy_n_kv_s


----------



## Svala (2011 Október 11)

gyanakvás

f_ny_r_


----------



## hedink (2011 Október 11)

fűnyíró
k_mp_szt_l_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 11)

komposztáló
kl--k- (latin eredetű szó)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

kloáka

sz_ty_l_


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 12)

szotyola

b_mb_r_ _d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

bombariadó

sz_rm_g_ll_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 12)

szőrmegallér

s_g_lyh_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

segélyhívás Szióka!kiss

m_l_cp_rs_ly


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 12)

malacpersely (Sziakiss)

m_gt_k_r_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

megtakarítás

k_m_t_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 12)

kamatadó

_d_ _m_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

manka63 írta:


> kamatadó
> 
> _d_ _m_l_s


 adóemelés

p_rl_m_nt


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 12)

parlament

_n_d_
_rsz_ggy_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

Ónodi országgyűlés

f_ll_l_g_z


----------



## hedink (2011 Október 12)

fellélegez
m_ll_n_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 12)

millenium

k_v_ _r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 12)

kaviár
l-ncsh-s


----------



## hedink (2011 Október 12)

kaviár
l_ncs_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 12)

löncshús

lencse

_nsz_l


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 12)

unszol

v_gl_g_s_t


----------



## bogylarka (2011 Október 12)

véglegesít

t_h_r_ _t_


----------



## csipesz690320 (2011 Október 12)

repülőgép


----------



## csipesz690320 (2011 Október 12)

véglegesít


----------



## csipesz690320 (2011 Október 12)

lencse


----------



## csipesz690320 (2011 Október 12)

unszol


----------



## loede (2011 Október 13)

c_mb_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

cimbora

k_t_p_lt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 13)

katapult
l-l-p-lt


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

lelapult

sz_mb_ _z_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

szimbiózis

p_r_m_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

paraméter

k_nysz_rm_nk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

kényszermunka

sz_m_z_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

száműzetés

l_k_tl_n sz_g_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

lakatlan sziget

p_nt_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

péntek (de jó lenne)

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

szabadság (majd holnap)

sz_r_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

szerelem

h_z_ss_gsz_d_lg_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

házasságszédelgő

sz_kny_p_c_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

szoknyapecér

f_lsz_rv_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

felszarvaz

cs_p_d_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

csapodár

k_nz_kv_ns


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 13)

konzekvens
k-nz-rv-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 13)

konzerves

t_sz_jt_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 13)

túszejtés(taszajtás)
sz-n-g-t-


----------



## loede (2011 Október 13)

szénégető

_t_mb_mb_gy_rt_s


----------



## 1oldboy (2011 Október 13)

atombombagyártás

k_h_szn_lts_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

kihasználtság

r_t_rm_tt


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Október 13)

rátermett

-zr-d-v-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

ezredévi

_mb_r_lt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

emberöltő

k-l-pc-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

kelepce

h_tb_rz_ng_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

hátborzongató

m-zd-l-tl-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

mozdulatlan

d_rm_dt


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

dermedt

-l-cs-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

alacsony

h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

hórihorgas

-l-g-rn-t-r-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

ülőgarnitúra

k_r_v_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

kerevet

-nt-kv-r--m


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

antikvárium

p_t_n_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

pitonos?

t-lj-s-tm-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

patinásra gondoltam

teljesítmény

k_zm_v_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

ügyes, nem jutott volna eszembe 

kézműves

-l-g-nc--


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 13)

elegancia

d_v_td_kt_t_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

divatdiktátor

k-zd-m-ny-z-s


----------



## loede (2011 Október 14)

hórihorgas

m_nt_zs


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 14)

montázs
F-tr-nk- -tc- (régi bábfilm)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 14)

Futrinka utca

m_r_ _n_tt


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 14)

marionett

m-g-lh-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 14)

megélhetés

l_b_rp_p_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 14)

laborpapír
p-pr-k-szs-rt(köze van disznóhoz piroshoz)


----------



## Clara09 (2011 Október 14)

Elnézést kérek, de az előzőnél nem volt jó a folytatás. Helyesen: 

paprikászsírt.

sz_mt_l_n


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 14)

számtalan(szemtelen)
k-l-nd-r


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Október 14)

kalandor

c-kr-szs-t-m-ny


----------



## Szacsva (2011 Október 14)

cukrászsütemény

l_b_t_p_rt_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 14)

libatepertő

_r_n_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 14)

aréna

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 14)

porondmester

t-nc-sk-l-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 14)

tánciskola

k_r_ng_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 15)

keringő

k-zk-dv-lt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 15)

közkedvelt
r-m-k-lt


----------



## Szacsva (2011 Október 15)

remekelt

sz_nts_gt_rt_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 15)

szentségtartó

_g_r_ (ma nyomják a TV-ben)


----------



## huncili (2011 Október 15)

loede írta:


> szentségtartó
> 
> _g_r_ (ma nyomják a TV-ben)


 
Agora

sz_b_lyk_v_t_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 15)

szabálykövető
f-l-m-v-


----------



## loede (2011 Október 17)

fanyar. írta:


> szabálykövető
> f-l-m-v-



O.K.

Te nyertél!

Kérjük a megfejtést!


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 17)

Egy baj van tegnap óta elfelejtettem valami fél..


fanyar. írta:


> f-l-m-v-





loede írta:


> O.K.
> 
> Te nyertél!
> 
> Kérjük a megfejtést!


félműve (5 találatot ad a Google)
k-b-tg-mb-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 17)

kabátgombok

r_m_km_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 17)

remekmű

h_j_n_pl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 17)

hajónapló

zs_n_ _l_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 17)

zsenialitás 

g_n_ _sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 17)

géniusz

l_ng_lm_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 17)

lángelme

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 17)

gyertyafény

_mb_lyg_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 17)

imbolygó

_ll_m_n_lt


----------



## prekap (2011 Október 17)

illuminált
_j_nd_k


----------



## natala (2011 Október 17)

ajándék

_szt_l_t_n_sz


----------



## Incognito (2011 Október 17)

asztalitenisz

t_ll_sl_bd_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 17)

tollaslabda

_kt_b_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 18)

október

st--b 

(szleng szó egy adózott termékre,és káros)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 18)

staub (fanyar)

s_rsh_z_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 18)

sorshúzás
m-gf-jt-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 18)

megfejtés (megfojtás)

t_rf_gy_l_ k_m_r_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 18)

térfigyelőkamera
k_m_ _t_rt_n_t


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 19)

kémiatörténet (lol)
kr_mpl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 19)

krumpli

l_szt_szs_k


----------



## Incognito (2011 Október 19)

liszteszsák

sz_m_t_st_chn_k_


----------



## Drape (2011 Október 19)

számítástechnika

ny_mt_t_k_b_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 19)

nyomtatókábel

f_t_ng_ly


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Október 19)

főtengely

sz_n_n_m_sz_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 19)

szinonímaszótár

n_kt_r_n


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Október 19)

nektarin 

_lm_f_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 19)

almafa

zs_n_g_g_


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Október 19)

zsinagóga 

_kk_m_l_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 19)

akkumulátor

l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Október 19)

lélekbúvár

n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 19)

napszemüveg

m_v_sz_t


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 19)

művészet
t--f-z-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 19)

teafőző

sz_m_v_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 19)

szamovár

t_jf_rr_l_


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Október 19)

tejforraló

k-p-szt-gy-l-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 19)

káposztagyalu

s_jtr_sz_l_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 19)

sajtreszelő

m-gt-l-lt-

(szia!)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 19)

megtalálta

k_r_sk_d_

(szia! nálam szörnyen lassú a rendszer)


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 19)

(észrevettem!kár mert hiányoztál,talán legközelebb,most elbúcsúzom,Jó éjt!)

kereskedő

b-ssz-s-g


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 19)

bosszúság

p_z_t_v g_nd_lk_d_s

(Jó éjt! Sajnálom, hogy ilyen rövid lett a mai találkozásunk.)


----------



## loede (2011 Október 19)

pozitív gondolkodás

_nfr_str_kt_r_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 20)

infrastruktúra

_z_n_t


----------



## vmisi021 (2011 Október 20)

üzenet

g_t_rl_ck_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 20)

gitárlecke
h-z-f-l-d-t


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 20)

házifeladat

_r_tts_g_


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 20)

érettségi

sz_kc_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 20)

szekció

cs_k_p_r_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 20)

csokiparány
-r-nyt-l-n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 20)

aránytalan

p_p_nd_kl_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 20)

papundekli

b_b_k_cs_


----------



## Incognito (2011 Október 20)

babakocsi

p_h_lyp_pl_n


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 20)

pehelypaplan

k_k_r_c_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 20)

kukorica

m_ng_l_c_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 20)

mangalica

t_k_sz_l_nn_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 20)

tokaszalonna

h_rk_t_lt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 20)

hurkatöltő

d_szn_s_jt


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 20)

disznósajt

t_p_rty_


----------



## putyputy (2011 Október 20)

repülőgép
f_gg_v_s_t


----------



## loede (2011 Október 20)

függővasút

_lb_v_l_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 21)

(f)ülbevaló (?)

ny_kl_nc


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 21)

nyaklánc

b_k_sz_rz_d_s


----------



## Wulfi (2011 Október 21)

békeszerződés

h_sl_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

húsleves

d_d_ll_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 21)

dödölle

cs_k_l_d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

csokoládé

g_pzs_r


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 21)

gépzsír

t_l_ _jt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

tolóajtó

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Október 21)

pásztortáska

k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

kalandtúra

r_pp_nt_gy_r_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 21)

roppantógyűrű

h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

hozzászólás

k_mp_n_l


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Október 21)

komponál

h_gym_k_r_k_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 21)

(bocsiii, lassú a netem nagyon :/)

hagymakarika

v_g_r_dm_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

végeredmény

k_rm_nty_


----------



## Lilcsyke (2011 Október 21)

karmanytú

k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

kormánykerék

b_l_l_jk_


----------



## zszabo2 (2011 Október 21)

balalajka

C_mb_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

cimbalom

_g_rf_g_


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Október 21)

egérfogó

m_gv_l_sz_l_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

megválaszolatlan (folyamatban!)

k_nd_rk_t_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 21)

kondorkúti?
-lk-p-szt-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

(kenderkötél)

elképesztő

sz_mk_v_t_tt


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 21)

számkivetett

-vj-r-t


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

évjárat

k_z_pcs_t_r


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 21)

középcsatár
m-gl-p-d-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 21)

meglepődés

v_r_l_g_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Október 21)

verőlegény

sz-b-sz-dt-m-


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 21)

szóbeszédtéma

tr_ccsp_rt_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 22)

loede írta:


> függővasút
> 
> _lb_v_l_



Hát ... konkrétan az *elbűvölő* szóra gondoltam.


traccsparti

_l_m_l


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 23)

elemel

b-t- b-ír-s


----------



## R.István (2011 Október 23)

betű beírás

l_k_lp_tr_ot_zm_s


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

repülőgép
m_csk_f_g


----------



## R.István (2011 Október 23)

A repülőgépet honnan vetted, nem az következik?

macskafog

l_k_lp_tr__t_z_m_s


----------



## loede (2011 Október 23)

lokálpatrióti*zm*us - *talán*, mert ebben eggyel kevesebb a magánhangzó

_lm_d_z_


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 23)

álmodozó
_lv_j_r_


----------



## Leto11 (2011 Október 23)

alvajáró
B_rc_l_n_


----------



## loede (2011 Október 23)

Barcelona

sz_n_szp_l_nt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Október 23)

színészpalánta

n_szt_lg_ _d_v_t


----------



## zsuska72 (2011 Október 23)

nosztalgiadivat
_szt_l


----------



## riszta75 (2011 Október 23)

asztal
l_h_t_s_g


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 23)

osztol
b_kcs_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 23)

lehetőség
b_kcs_


----------



## kockakocka (2011 Október 23)

Bocska

Z_s_l_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 24)

kockakocka
Az ott nem bocska még csak nem is bicska
b_kcs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 24)

bakcsó

t_rc_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 24)

tercia
v-kv-rj-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 24)

vakvarjú

_l_jt_kn_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 24)

olajteknő

k_t_rt_lm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 24)

kétértelmű

_lm_b_j_s


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Október 24)

elmebajos

kr_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 24)

kretén

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Október 24)

szúrópróba

v_l_g_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 24)

világítás, válogatás

b_t_nk_sz_r_


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 24)

betonkoszorú
sz-r-k-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 24)

szórakozás

m_st_rk_rz_s


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 24)

mesterkurzus

h_rm_tcs_pp


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 24)

harmatcsepp
f-lk-p-l-s


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 24)

felképelés(pofozás)fülköpülés,felkapálás

d_szp_cs_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 24)

diszpécser
m-k-d-m


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

repülőgép
t l v z


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

repülőgép





t l v z


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 24)

fanyar. írta:


> diszpécser
> m-k-d-m



makadám

k-rny-z-tv-d-


----------



## nyusziful26 (2011 Október 24)

környezetvédő
t_rn_t_r_m


----------



## cseniko (2011 Október 25)

tornaterem
k-p-v-s-l-


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 25)

képviselő? és rosszul írtad?
K-p-t-l-r-k (latin ered., frank törvénykezés szava)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 25)

kapitulárék

d_ _t_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 25)

diótörő
k-pl-n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 25)

káplán

_sp_r_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 25)

esperes
-lsz-nt


----------



## MeHo6261 (2011 Október 25)

álszent
t-rm-sz-tv-d-l-m


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 25)

természetvédelem

r_zs_b_g_r


----------



## loede (2011 Október 25)

rózsabogár ?

ny_lv_n_t


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 25)

nyilvánít
-rb-nc


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 25)

orbánc
_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 26)

eper (ipar)

sz_v_g_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 26)

szövegel

k_r_kk_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 26)

kerékkötő

st_f_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 26)

staféta

v_nd_tt_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 27)

vandetta
No és amit nem tudtatok megfejteni:
l-p-r-(szintén a maffia-val kapcsolatos) (fegyver)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 27)

l-p-r- 
Mivel ismét nem fogjátok tudni ezért beírom:lupara
új:
f-lk-v-r-


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 27)

felkavaró

zs_l_zsm_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 27)

zsolozsma

sz_ksz_v_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 27)

szűkszavú

g_l_p_n


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 27)

gulipán

m_gk_z_l_th_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 27)

megközelíthetetlen

p_r_d_


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 27)

parádé

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 27)

tüzijáték

_csc_r_z_


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Október 27)

ácsceruza

t_j_sk_v_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 27)

tejeskávé

c_k_rr_p_


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Október 27)

cukorrépa

f_n_m_t_tt


----------



## milzsu (2011 Október 27)

finomított

p_rh_ny_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 27)

porhanyós

t_k_g_ly_


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Október 27)

tekegolyó


h_m_kt_ng_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 27)

homoktenger
m-cska-j-ncs-


----------



## loede (2011 Október 27)

macskajancsi

_r_dm_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 28)

eredmény

gr_n_l_t_m


----------



## antababy (2011 Október 28)

granulátum

_n_lf_b_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 28)

analfabéta

m-z-g-zd-s-g


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 28)

mezőgazdaság

l_v_sz_r_k


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

lövészárok

r_c_ptk_nyv_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 28)

receptkönyvek

b_lzs_m_c_t


----------



## kakukkmadaras (2011 Október 28)

balzsamecet
p_p_rh_j_


----------



## kozeput (2011 Október 28)

papírhajó

k_n_p_nz


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 28)

kenőpénz
c_p_f_z_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 28)

cipőfűző
-gy-l-gy-lt-k


----------



## korostomi (2011 Október 28)

agyalágyultak
p_p_rh_j_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 28)

papírhajó
p_p_rcs_k_


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 28)

papírcsákó
n_p_l_m


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 28)

napelem
p_gm_ _s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 29)

pigmeus
--r--d-s (nem pénzköltő)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 29)

euróadós
_ _r_m_z_


----------



## Santl (2011 Október 29)

auramező

d_l_b_b


----------



## LittleSV (2011 Október 30)

délibáb
cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 30)

cseppkőbarlang
t_zj_lz_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 30)

tűzjelző
j-lz-f-ny


----------



## loede (2011 Október 30)

jelzőfény

_d_ _gl_n_s


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 30)

ideiglenes

sz_r_t_t


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 30)

szeretet
_ll_nd_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 31)

vajo írta:


> szeretet
> _ll_nd_


állandó
f-lt-rt-


----------



## loede (2011 Október 31)

feltartó ?

_l_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 31)

élelem

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 31)

százszorszép

r_m_km_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 31)

remekmű

g_mbly_k


----------



## Tiszai (2011 Október 31)

gomblyuk
l-l-m-ny-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 31)

leleményes
b-mb-


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 31)

bomba,bamba,bimbó

K_szp_nz


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Október 31)

bomba,bamba,bimbó

K-szp_nz


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 31)

készpénz
cs_rk_c_mb


----------



## loede (2011 Október 31)

csirkecomb

_rd_g_z_


----------



## agarkutya (2011 Október 31)

ördögűző
sz-nt-t-z-t-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 Október 31)

szintetizátor

b_z_k_l_sz


----------



## Santl (2011 Október 31)

búzakalász

t_n_d_r_r_zs_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 1)

tündérrózsa
f-z-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 1)

Füzér

r_zsf_lt


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 1)

rúzsfolt
r_m_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 1)

remény

t_zsz_rsz_m


----------



## korostomi (2011 November 1)

tüzszrzsám


----------



## korostomi (2011 November 1)

tűzszerszám

h_ly_s v_l_sz


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 1)

helyes válasz

k_ny_lm_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 1)

kényelmetlen

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## loede (2011 November 1)

papírsárkány

_ng_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 1)

angol

m_rx_zm_s


----------



## Angelina01 (2011 November 1)

marxizmus
l_kt_ny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 1)

laktanya

_r_mf_jl_szt_


----------



## Angelina01 (2011 November 1)

áramfejlesztő
s_l_jt_z_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 1)

selejtezés
h-z-g -rb-n (két szó,jelző és tulajdonnév)


----------



## loede (2011 November 2)

hazug Orbán

_jr_n_s_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 2)

újranősül

b_rzs__z__


----------



## loede (2011 November 2)

burzsoázia

_lk_rh_z_k


----------



## agica68 (2011 November 2)

elkárhozik
_r_f_rr_s


----------



## köcsda (2011 November 2)

eröforras-

k-tl-n


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 2)

katlan

v-k-g-r-k


----------



## nyanyooo (2011 November 2)

vakegerek


sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 2)

számítógép

t_chn_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 2)

technika

p_r_z_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 2)

parazita

f_r_gny_lv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 2)

féregnyúlvány

p_tt_n_s


----------



## loede (2011 November 3)

pattanás

_nt_rn_t


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 3)

internet
t-r-ng-tt-


----------



## köcsda (2011 November 3)

teringette
-m-nd-n-t


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

amindenit ?

s_l_c


----------



## laara (2011 November 3)

síléc

sl_mb_c


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

slambuc

p_rc_c_


----------



## mikszer (2011 November 3)

porcica

m_r_k_n_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

merőkanál

sz_zl_b_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

százlábú (Szervusz manka!kiss)

k_rt_sb_sz_d


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

kortesbeszéd (merre jártál?)

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

székfoglaló (zsúfolt napok voltak....)

k_zf_g_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

kézfogó

j_gygy_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

jegygyűrű

m_tk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

mátka

v_l_g_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

vőlegény

sz_r_ncs_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

szerencsétlen

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

nászéjszaka

m_ssz_ _n_r_ _s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

misszionárius

v_d_mb_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

vadember

m_gsk_lp_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

megskalpol

m_k_ssz_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

mokasszin

v_sp_r_p_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

vasparipa

t_z_s v_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

tüzes víz

_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

elvonókúra

d_l_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

delírium

sz_nv_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

szenvedés

gy_tr_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

gyötrelem

_ _t_n_z_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

eutanázia

k_gy_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

kegyelem

_mn_szt_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

amnesztia

_l_tf_gyt_gl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

életfogytiglan

b_nt_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

büntetés

f_gh_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

fogház

sm_ssz_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

smasszer

v_r_l_g_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 3)

verőlegény

p_nzb_h_jt_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 3)

pénzbehajtás

_zs_r_k_m_t


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 3)

uzsorakamat
b-m-tt-l


----------



## Lénárd4 (2011 November 3)

bemattol


----------



## Lénárd4 (2011 November 3)

r-t-h-nk-d-k


----------



## grappa (2011 November 3)

rátehénkedik

t_l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 4)

tilos

_kt_k_k_c


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 4)

aktakukac
cs-nt-v-l (horgászcsali)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 4)

csontival

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 4)

cséphadaró

k_l_gr_mm


----------



## grappa (2011 November 4)

kilogramm

t_rv_z_


----------



## loede (2011 November 4)

tervező

_ssz_k_t_z_tt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 4)

összekötözött
t-z-gt-l-j


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 4)

tőzegtalaj
v_l_gh_b_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 4)

világháború
t-kk-l-t-tt


----------



## readman64 (2011 November 4)

tökkelütött
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-l--d-ss-r-z-t[/FONT]


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 5)

előadássorozat

k-z-p-sk-l-


----------



## loede (2011 November 5)

középiskola

_ll_ntm_nd_s_ss_g


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 5)

ellentmondásosság
p-l-t-r


----------



## vajo (2011 November 6)

politur
_l_mm_l


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 6)

elemmel
h-bsz-v-cs


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 6)

habszivacs
pr_l_t_r


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 6)

proletár
-szt-lyt-rs-d-l-m


----------



## lilizsu (2011 November 7)

osztálytársadalom
-v-d-p-d-g-g-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

óvodapedagógus

l_mb_r_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

lambéria

p_t_rn_szt_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

páternoszter

r_p_rt_ _r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

repertoár

sz_lv_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

szilvórium

t_p_d_r_ _m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

tepidárium

_lm_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

almárium

t_rr_t_r_ _m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

territórium

_mf_t_ _tr_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

amfiteátrum

h_ng_r_k_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

hungarikum

f_ll_g_r_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 7)

f_ll_g_r_ _ 
figyelmeztetlek egy ellel írják
filagória
-p-g-n- (művészetekben alkalmazott fogalom)


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

epigoni  
s_rr_bl_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

sírrabló

_ny_ny_lv


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

anyanyelv

t_zcs_p


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

tűzcsap

gy_ngyty_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

gyöngytyúk

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

matuzsálem

h_v_ny_sz_tt


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

hevenyészett

p_t_n_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

petúnia

l_t_n_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

litánia

p_t_l_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

patália

_m_l_ _ _(név)_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

Amália, Emília

v_k_c_ _


----------



## Ocsonyi (2011 November 9)

k_r_mv_r_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

kozeput írta:


> Amália, Emília
> 
> v_k_c_ _



vakáció
(körömvirág)

m_t_c_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

mutáció

k_lv_r_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

kálvária

M_ndzs_r_ _


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

Mandzsúria

f-r--


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

fúria

t_t_m_


----------



## milzsu (2011 November 9)

toteme

(vagy másra gondoltál?)

sz_n_n_m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

milzsu írta:


> toteme
> 
> (vagy másra gondoltál?)
> 
> sz_n_n_m_


 
Ez se rossz! (tatami)

szinoníma

h_t_h_z


----------



## milzsu (2011 November 9)

hűtőház 

t_l_l_k_nys_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

találékonyság

m_g_nl_ks_rt_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

magánlaksértés

r--l-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

reális

m_z_nyf_l_ny


----------



## milzsu (2011 November 9)

mezőnyfölény

k_t_rt_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 9)

kitörte?
_l_p_s_t


----------



## milzsu (2011 November 9)

ez is jó, de kitartó akart lenni

ülepesít (és ez?)

_szm_f_tt_t_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 9)

Paulikbalivica írta:


> kitörte?
> _l_p_s_t


_szm_f_tt_t_s -eszmefuttatás
alaposat
h-b-h-rgy-


----------



## loede (2011 November 9)

hebehurgya

_n_v_rz_m


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

univerzum

s-r-gh-jt-


----------



## titineni (2011 November 9)

sereghajtó

c_kk_n_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 10)

cukkini

-d--gl-n-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

ideiglenes

p_ty_lg_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

pátyolgat

t_z_z_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 10)

tízezer

k-rr-pt


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

korrupt 
f_h_rcs_l_d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

fehércseléd

k_m_rny_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 10)

komornyík

f-m-ft-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

főmufti

t_r_kv_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

törökverő

r_k_rd_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

rekorder

_r_nyl_bd_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

aranylabdás

m_dv_b_cs


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

medvebocs

k_rp_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

kárpitos

m_szt_c


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

mesztic

_r_nycs_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

aranycsapat

k_m_k_z_


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

kamikaze

gy_rsv_n_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

gyorsvonat

k_kt_lp_rt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

koktélparti

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

pohárköszöntő

l_p_sk_sz_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

laposkúszás

p_r_szk_p


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

periszkóp

t_ng_r_l_ttj_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

tengeralattjáró

t_rp_d_r_mb_l_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 10)

torpedóromboló

k_nyv_sp_lc


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

könyvespolc

sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 10)

szekrénysor

sz_t_rf_z_t


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

szótárfüzet

ny_mt_tv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 10)

nyomtatvány

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 10)

szúrópróba
l--lj-s-l


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 11)

lealjasul

m_t_r_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 11)

méteráru

t-j-sk-v-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 11)

tejeskávé

j_r_mcs_nt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 11)

járomcsont
j-r-k-r-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 11)

járókeret

k_r_tl_g_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 11)

keretlegény

ny_r_gk_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 11)

nyeregkápa

l_v_sz_r_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 11)

lövészárok

r_zg_ssz_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 11)

rezgésszám

m_n_ _t_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 11)

miniatűr
t-r-k-p-ss-g


----------



## loede (2011 November 11)

tűrőképesség

cs_p_d_r


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 11)

csapodár
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## korostomi (2011 November 11)

ásványvíz
r_g_sztr_c_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 11)

regisztráció

m_z_ _k


----------



## tigris00 (2011 November 11)

mozaik

m_ko_t_s_ta


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 12)

mákostészta

t_rh_d_t_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 12)

térhódítás
_d_ _v_k_d_k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

odaóvakodik(ideóvakodik)
k-pr-s


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

kapros
sz_m_rk_s


----------



## vajo (2011 November 13)

szomorkás
l_v_nd_l_


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

levendula
b_nd_k_l


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

bandukol
t_p_t_


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

tapéta
sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

szorakozás
b_r_ts_g


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

barátság
t_l


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

tél
d_b_l


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

dobol
d_l_l_s


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

dalolás
t_g


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

tag
s_v_ny_


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

savanyú
k_p_r


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

kapor
s_pk_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

sipka
p-s-k-


----------



## vajo (2011 November 13)

pasika
g_r_nc__


----------



## loede (2011 November 13)

garancia

_l_d_g_n_t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 13)

elidegenít
_ _v


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

nem pasika hanem pisike


vajo írta:


> pasika
> g_r_nc__


_ _v 
óév

b--zt-t


----------



## mrb (2011 November 13)

beáztat

l-t-lt-s


----------



## Meia (2011 November 13)

letöltés
_n__r_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 14)

_Szabad a gazda. (__n__r_b)

Addig is:

cs_g_t_szt_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 14)

csigatészta

cs_t_ng_l


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 14)

csatangol
-rt-m n-k-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 14)

írtam neki

d_h_nyz_csk_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 14)

dohányzacskó

_lk_lm_zk_d_s


----------



## loede (2011 November 14)

alkalmazkodás

g_d_


----------



## titineni (2011 November 14)

Meia írta:


> _n__r_b



anaerób ( csak oxigén hiányában életképes {élőlény} )
 
(Loede)
gida

z_zm_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 14)

zuzmó

kr-t-n


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 14)

kretén
_ssz_v_ssz_s_g


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 14)

összevisszaság
_jd_n_t_j


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 14)

újdonatúj ?? hm..(én vadonatúj-nak ismerem)
k-rcs-s-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

karcsúsító

sz_ps_g_p_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 14)

szépségipar
r-p-p-r-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

répapüré

sn_dl_ng


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

snidling (halihó!kiss)

k_p_rsz_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

kaporszósz  
_v_k_d_kr_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

avokádókrém

c_kl_s_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

céklasaláta

_v_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

ivólé

k_kt_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

koktél

dr_nkb_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

drinkbár

m_l_t_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

mulatozás

k_nty_l_v_l_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

kontyalávaló

_t_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

itóka

p_ty_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

pityókás

m_csk_j_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

macskajaj

c_c_n_dr_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

cicanadrág

k_ty_ny_lv


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

kutyanyelv

m_csk_gy_k_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

macskagyökér

_k_rsz_rv


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

ökörszarv

s_kl_ _rny_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

siklóernyő

kr_k_d_lb_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

krokodilbőr

m_dv_h_gym_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

medvehagyma

g_l_mbsz_v


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

galambszív

f_rk_sv_ks_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

farkasvakság

r_k_g_mb_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

rókagomba

ny_lc_p_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

nyúlcipő

f_rk_st_r_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

farkastorok

l_dl_b


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

lúdláb

k_cs_l_b_n f_rg_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 14)

kacsalábonforgó

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 14)

szamárlétra

k_ty_t_j


----------



## loede (2011 November 14)

kutyatej

m_szt_d_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 15)

masztodon

sz-m-tt-l-p


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 15)

szeméttelep
ny-f-g-


----------



## loede (2011 November 15)

nyafogó

p_st_sj_rv_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 15)

pestisjárvány

r_ngyr_z_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 15)

röngyrázás

p_zsm_p_tk_ny


----------



## Lalita25 (2011 November 15)

pézsmapatkány

sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## wozi (2011 November 15)

szórakozás
k_s_s_z_n_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 15)

Ha biztosan jó a kirakód akkor nem tudom szabad a gazda, ha elírtad véletlenül akkor szerintem.

kisérőzene

f_t_r_zs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 15)

futórózsa

k_m_l_ _n


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 15)

kaméleon
-ssz-z-v-rj-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 15)

összezavarják

t_rb_l_nc_ _


----------



## schtimi (2011 November 15)

turbulencia

_r_tts_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 15)

érettségi

c_rk_fm_j_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 15)

cerkófmajom 

b_g_lyv_r


----------



## Lalita25 (2011 November 15)

bagolyvár

k_p_sl_p


----------



## loede (2011 November 15)

képeslap

_l_g_rch_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 16)

oligarchia
m-r-dj-nk a magy-rn-l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 16)

maradjunk a magyarnál

sm_nkk_szl_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 16)

sminkkészlet

t_mp_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 16)

tempera

t_nkcs_pd_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 16)

tankcsapda
M_s_m_k_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 16)

Misi mókus

R_sszcs_nt


----------



## Tiszai (2011 November 16)

Rosszcsont
Cs_pk_r_zs_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 16)

Csipkerózsika

H_m_p_p_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 16)

Hamupipőke

_gy_g_ly_


----------



## loede (2011 November 16)

ágyúgolyó

_l_gt_l_n


----------



## Lalita25 (2011 November 16)

elégtelen

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 16)

szemfüles

str_zs_m_st_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 16)

strázsamester (ez már magyarrá vált)
R-p-sh-t-


----------



## titineni (2011 November 16)

Répáshuta

r_szt_k_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 16)

rusztikus

k_v_tk_z_t_s


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 16)

következetes
h_ng_l_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 16)

hangulatos

cs_sz_g_mb_


----------



## titineni (2011 November 16)

csészegomba

cs_szd_


----------



## jzsuzsanna63 (2011 November 16)

csúszda 

h_m_k_z_


----------



## titineni (2011 November 16)

homokozó

l_p_r_ll_


----------



## jzsuzsanna63 (2011 November 16)

leporelló

_a_é_ia

******

*Tessék már elolvasni először a játék szabályát !*

_zsuzsanna03
kormányos_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 16)

titineni írta:


> homokozó
> 
> l_p_r_ll_


 
leporello

sz_ny_gh_l_


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 16)

szúnyogháló
r_v_r_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 16)

rovarírtó

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 16)

matuzsálem (Szia, szép estét!kiss)

_d_j_s


----------



## jbelbo (2011 November 16)

Idöjós
V_sk_r_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

vaskarika
k-l-p-s-n-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

kalaposinas

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

szamárlétra
ty-kl-tr-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

tyúklétra

k_cs__szt_t_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 17)

kacsaúsztató

t_g_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Tiszai (2011 November 17)

tagadhatatlan
sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

szenvedélyes

l_ _ny_ny_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 17)

leányanya

p_h_r_l_t_t


----------



## advertigo (2011 November 17)

poháralátét

_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 17)

elengedhetetlen

f_nyk_p_lb_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

fényképalbum

b_ly_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

bélyeggyűjtemény
t-k-nyp-c


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 17)

takonypóc

f_l_d_v_v_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 17)

föladóvevény
m_t_ _r_gn_z_ _ /levegő belsejében lezajló folyamatokkal foglalkozó tudomány -googléd most nem segít


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

_meteora__gnózia (levegő megismerés),(_A _meteora_ (görög szó)="levegőben lebegő"
_l-gt-n-m-nyt-n (meteorológia,régi neve)
_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 18)

légtüneménytan?

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 18)

csalafinta

ny_rg_ssz_r_lv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 18)

nyergesszerelvény

tr_f_h_z


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 18)

trafóház

b-v-s-r-l


----------



## loede (2011 November 19)

bevásárol

f_t_l_b_r


----------



## Tiborovics (2011 November 19)

fotólabor

-rs-kl-f-ll-v-s


----------



## titineni (2011 November 19)

űrsiklófellövés

d_ _d_l_v


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 19)

diadalív
d-m-g-g


----------



## titineni (2011 November 19)

demagóg

d_szt_k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 19)

dísztök
k-v-cs-n-s


----------



## titineni (2011 November 20)

kovácsinas

_g_sl_


----------



## vajo (2011 November 20)

igásló
sz_m_v_r


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

vajo-nak:
szamovár

r_t_szh_r_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 20)

reteszhorony

f_ _ _g


----------



## titineni (2011 November 20)

fiúág

t_ _r_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 20)

teória
m-t-l-g--


----------



## loede (2011 November 20)

mitológia

k_sz_ (asszem honfoglaló törzs volt)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 20)

kasza (azt hiszem)
b-nc-s-k


----------



## Mile (2011 November 20)

bencések

v_sm_csk_


----------



## Dora Agnes (2011 November 20)

vasmacska
m-nt-m-ll-ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

A többi szabálytalan



Dora Agnes írta:


> vasmacska
> m-nt-m-ll-ny


metőmellény
r-n-t-ns-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

renitensek

p_sz_m_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

paszomány
g-zd-s-gp-l-t-k-- cs-d


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

gazdaságpolitikai csőd

m_n_szt_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

menesztés

zs_bt_lv_j


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

zsebtolvaj
-lk-ld-n- M-t-lcs-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

"elküldeni Matolcsit"

k_nn_b_l_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

kannibalizmus

v_szt_h_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

vesztőhely

h_jt_k_ny_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

hajtűkanyar

r_b_szt_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

robusztus

_ _g_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

augusztus

t_sf_rd_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

tusfürdő

r_ _m_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

reuma

k_ _d_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

kiadó
br-mm-g


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

brummog

sz_m_c_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

szamóca

m_n_ _k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

manióka

s_t_p_lc_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 21)

sétapálca 

n_p_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

napernyő

t_v_szm_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 21)

téveszme

h_t_r_d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 21)

határidő

m_gb_sz_l_s


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 21)

megbeszélés

t_rgy_l_t_r_m


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

tárgyalóterem
b-ncm-st-r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 21)

boncmester

h_d_ _v_z_t


----------



## loede (2011 November 21)

hadi övezet

_rny_k_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 21)

árnyékol

p_rf_ll_g


----------



## dalospacsirta (2011 November 21)

porfelleg
k-s m-csk-


----------



## Macacica (2011 November 21)

kis macska


----------



## Macacica (2011 November 21)

b_l_t_n


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

Macacica írta:


> kis macska


kismacska


Macacica írta:


> b_l_t_n


*B*alaton
-n-lf-b-t-k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

analfabéták

sz_jf_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

szájfény

m_n_d_kh_z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

menedékház

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

játékszabágy

k_l_pk_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

kalapkúra

f_gh_jj_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

foghíjjas

h_l_ttk_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

halottkém

k_mcs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

kémcső

p_z_rl_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

pazarlás

h_lyj_gy


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

helyjegy

t_m_d_j_t_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

támadójáték

m_nt_cs_n_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

mentőcsónak

t_v_r_zs_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

tavirózsa
b-nt-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

büntetés

m_g_ld_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

megoldás
f-lsz-rv-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

felszarvazás

b_r_ckb_f_tt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

barackbefőtt
-b-ltsz-l-nn-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

abáltszalonna

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

kürtőskalács

v_s_rf_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

vásárfia

m_szt_c kiss


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

mesztic

m_tr_p_l_skiss


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

metropolis

t_p_ny_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

tápanyag

g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

gesztenyepüré

z_h_nyr_zs_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

zuhanyrózsa

v_z_s_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

vízesés

p_nt_m_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

pantomim

p_rh_z_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

párhuzamos

d_g_t_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

digitális

t_n_s_rz_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

tónusérzék

f_ny_g_t_tts_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

fenyegetettség

m_k_r_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

műköröm

z_szl_d_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

zászlódísz

d_szsz_z_d


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

díszszázad

l_v_f_ly_m


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 22)

lávafolyam

sz_r_t_t_hs_g


----------



## dalospacsirta (2011 November 22)

kisbéri
-n-k-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

Paulikbalivica írta:


> lávafolyam
> 
> sz_r_t_t_hs_g


szeretetéhség
-rd-m-s


----------



## loede (2011 November 22)

érdemes

_l_sz


----------



## ancika1 (2011 November 22)

olasz
c_p_k_f_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

cipőkefe
m-k-sb--gl-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

mákosbeigli

l_h_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 22)

léhűtő

-ll-sztr-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

illusztráció

k_t_k_mb_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 22)

katakomba

k-ck-c-k-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

kockacukor

t-jsz-nh-b


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

tejszinhab

-r-szt-rt-


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

eresztartó

h_dp_nz


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

hídpénz

v-mp-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

vámpír

d_n_v_r


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

denevér
t-ncd-lf-szt-v-l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

táncdalfesztivál

v_st_ps


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

vastaps

z-n-k-r--r-k


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

zenekari árok

h_ngsz_r_l_s


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

hangszerelés

k-rm-st-r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

karmester

n_ _ v_k_l


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

naivákal?
pr-m-d-nn-


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

női vokál (csak nagyon összehúzta a két szót, bocsi)

primadonna

sz_br_tt


----------



## aniko45 (2011 November 22)

szubrett

b-nv-v-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 22)

bonviván

n_gy_p_r_tt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

nagyoperett
p-pr-k-scs-rk-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 23)

paprikáscsirke

h_t_r_z_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 23)

határozatlan

sz_mr_bb_n_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

számrobbanás (ilyen szókapcsolat nincs)nincs paradicsomrobbanás sem.Felrobbant paradicsom az lehetséges felrobbant szám is de számrobbanás nem értelmezkető
b-t-s-g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 23)

fanyar. írta:


> számrobbanás (ilyen szókapcsolat nincs)nincs paradicsomrobbanás sem.Felrobbant paradicsom az lehetséges felrobbant szám is de számrobbanás nem értelmezkető
> b-t-s-g



_(Szerintem: *szemrebbenés*)_

butaság

sz_kny_p_c_r


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 23)

szoknyapecér

p_h_r_l_t_t


----------



## cimbiandi (2011 November 23)

repülőgép
r_b_t


----------



## ritusz444 (2011 November 23)

robot
_jt_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

ajtó
m-g-nt


----------



## turgyanv (2011 November 23)

repülőgép
fl_m_ng_


----------



## loede (2011 November 23)

flamingó

m_nk_k_pcs_l_t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 23)

munkakapcsolat

v_z_l_f_g


----------



## zsozso06 (2011 November 23)

vízilófog

t_rzsv_s_rl_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 23)

törzsvásárló

t-k-rf-rd-t-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

tükörfordítás

sz_nkr_nt_lm_cs


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 23)

szinkrontolmács

m-k-l-tl-n


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

makulátlan

g_nd_z_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 23)

gondozó

cs-z--


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

csízió

h_p_h_ly


----------



## Mile (2011 November 23)

hópehely

k_z_tgy_p_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

kőzetgyapot

cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## Mile (2011 November 23)

cseppkőbarlang

_t_ssz_ll_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

utasszállító

l_kh_jt_s_s


----------



## Mile (2011 November 23)

lökhajtásos

p_ll_ng_sz_l_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

pillangószelep

fr_nc_ _k_lcs


----------



## Mile (2011 November 23)

franciakulcs

b_t_nk_v_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

betonkeverő

_llv_nyz_t


----------



## Mile (2011 November 23)

állványzat

h_j_cs_v_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 23)

hajócsavar

b-ll-n-sz-kr-ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 23)

billenőszekrény

b_rz_ng_r_st_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 23)

bárzongorista

pr-b-f-lk-


----------



## titineni (2011 November 24)

próbafülke

v_n_lb_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

vonalbíró
g-zf-rd-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

gőzfürdő

t_d_ssz_mj


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

tudásszomj
-n-lf-b-t-zm-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

analfabetizmus

_nkr_t_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

önkritika
F-D-Sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

FIDESZ

b_nd_t_


----------



## szamoca75 (2011 November 24)

bandita
m_csk_j_j


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

macskajaj
N-mz-t- h-ly-s-g k-rm-ny- (3 szó bocs igy jött ki)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

"Nemzeti hülyeség kormánya"

Sz_c_ _l_st_ . _á_ _ _(két szó)_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 24)

Szocialista párt

k-nd-rm-g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

kendermag

t_ny_ll_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 24)

tényállás

t_n_v_ll_m_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

tanúvallomás
k-t-rt-lm-s-g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

kétértelműség

f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 24)

főnyeremény

d_csf_ny


----------



## schererjani (2011 November 24)

dicsfény

s_jtr_sz_l_


----------



## pillangofa (2011 November 24)

repülőgép
sz_kr_nys_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 24)

schererjani írta:


> dicsfény
> 
> s_jtr_sz_l_



sajtreszelő

l_pk_h_l_


----------



## Mile (2011 November 24)

lepkeháló

p_r_szk_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 24)

periszkóp

sz_kf_gl_l_


----------



## Mile (2011 November 24)

székfoglaló

sz_f_g_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 24)

szófogadó

_ll_d_lm_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 25)

illedelmes

t_v_k_gyl_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 25)

tavikagyló

h-ng-t-nz-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 25)

hangutánzó

m_l_k_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 25)

molekula

p-szt-c--


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 25)

pisztácia

t_ng_h_rm_n_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 25)

tangóharmonika
-tv-f-rn- (szerszámhoz kapcsolódik)


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 25)

ütvefúrna?

k_m_ _npl_t_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 25)

kamionplató?

v-kk-rcs-rg-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 25)

igen ütvefúrna


kozeput írta:


> ütvefúrna?


v-kk-rcs-rg-s 
vekkercsörgés
-gyn-m-t-rt-


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 25)

ágyneműtartó
l_ _szv_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 25)

lóöszvér

f_rt_z_s


----------



## purgatory (2011 November 25)

Fertőzés

k-rty-n-pt-r


----------



## OrenIshii (2011 November 25)

kártyanaptár

k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## Sylmaryll (2011 November 25)

kerecsensólyom
t_r_szt_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 26)

t_r_szt_k_
szabad a gazda
mert áll a játék
--------
g-lb-r-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 26)

turisztika

gólbíró

_k-nd-l-b-r_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 26)

kandeláber
j-g--t-dn-lk-l- (lehet hogy külön kell írni)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 26)

jogutódnélküli ( Így egybeírandó.)

h--b-v-l-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 26)

hiábavaló

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 26)

kasztanyetta
n-p- h-ngsz-r


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 26)

népi hangszer

p_r_d_


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 26)

parádé

_xp_d_t_v

(Sylvester Stallone )


----------



## rveteg (2011 November 26)

_expeditív
h-ly-s-g (ilyet írni,de legalább segítséget adott)
_


----------



## pillangofa (2011 November 26)

hülyeség
c_p_sz_kr_ny


----------



## terrateri (2011 November 26)

cipőszekrény
_nz_l_n


----------



## perzsoka (2011 November 26)

inzulin
b_ln_v_d_sz


----------



## запрещенный (2011 November 26)

bálnavadász
-g-zs-gt-l-n


----------



## Dora Agnes (2011 November 26)

igazságtalan
v-nd-rc-rk-sz


----------



## hallgatag (2011 November 27)

vándorcirkusz
k-r-b-n-r


----------



## negru (2011 November 27)

karabiner
-szk-r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

Oszkár,őszkor

h-r-ld-k-


----------



## komor (2011 November 27)

heraldika
g-psz-s


----------



## vajo (2011 November 27)

gipszes
_l_mb_t_t


----------



## titineni (2011 November 27)

ólombetét

h_sz_n_lv_z_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

haszonélvező

p-rn-h-jd-r


----------



## loede (2011 November 27)

pernahajder

f_b_nj_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

loede írta:


> pernahajder
> 
> f_b_nj_r_



főbenjáró

k-k-kkt-j-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 27)

kakukktojás

k-pm-t-t-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

képmutató

--t--tl-sz


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 27)

autóatlasz

b-k-v--d-l


----------



## komor (2011 November 27)

bikaviadal
f-l-s- k-nt-rt-n-t- (már nincs ilyen talán 100 éve volt)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 27)

falusi kántortanító

h_rd_d_ng_


----------



## terrateri (2011 November 27)

hordódonga

k_rt_n_m_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

kurtanemes?

-nt-t-l-nt-m


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 27)

antitalentum

g_n_ _sz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

géniusz

pr-r-f-rk-s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 27)

prérifarkas

_gr_ _g_r


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 27)

ugróegér

k-r-n--r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 27)

koronaőr

v_rk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 28)

várkisasszony

_gy_f_gy_tt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 28)

ügyefogyott

b-ll-szt-k-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 28)

ballisztikus

b_ml_szt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 28)

bomlasztás

pr_r_f_rk_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

prérifarkas

l_c_rn_


----------



## loede (2011 November 28)

lucerna

_t_lsz_ll_tm_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 28)

italszállítmány

l-g-n-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

lagúna

m_d_z_


----------



## komor (2011 November 28)

medúza
-lp-cs-zl-k (kisgyereknek mondják félkedvesen ha kikap)


----------



## coal56 (2011 November 28)

elpacsizlak

t_rp_d_n_sz_d


----------



## hallgatag (2011 November 28)

komor írta:


> medúza
> -lp-cs-zl-k (kisgyereknek mondják félkedvesen ha kikap)


elpicsázlak
k-l-m-jk-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

kalamajka

h_d_gt_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

hidegtál m_jp_st_t_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

májpástétom

k_v_ _r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

kaviár

k_kt_lp_r_d_cs_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

koktélparadicsom

l_m_n_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

limonádé 

m_rt_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

martini

c_tr_mk_r_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

citromkarika

_n_n_szl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

ananászlé

sz_v_sz_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

szívószál
n_p_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

napernyő

h_m_kf_v_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

homokföveny

n_pl_m_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

naplemente

h_ll_cs_ll_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

hullócsillag

_st_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

üstökös

f_nycs_v_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

fénycsóva

h_ldt_lt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

holdtölte

t_vcs_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

távcső

_pt_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

optikus

b_v_zsg_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

bevizsgál

p_p_sz_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

pápaszem

cs_f_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

csúfol

k_n_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

kanapé

d_v_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

dívány

k_r_v_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

kerevet

s_zl_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

sezlony

fr_nc_ _ _gy


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

franciaágy

g_m_l_p_d_


----------



## lubeck (2011 November 28)

gumilepedő

h_gyl_nc_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

gumilepedő

p_ly_h_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

hegyláncolat (lubeck)
pólyahuzat (manka63)

b_b_ _r


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

babaőr

cs_cs_m_m_rl_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

csecsemőmérleg

f_rd_t_k_d


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

fürdetőkád

p_ncs_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

pancsolás

f_rd_l_p_d_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

fürdőlepedő

t_st_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

testápoló

p_ps_k_n_cs


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

popsikenőcs

t_rl_k_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

törlőkendő

_zz_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

izzadás

k_n_k_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 28)

kánikula

l_gk_nd_


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

légkondi

l_g_ _sb_t_gs_g


----------



## nebántsvirág (2011 November 28)

légiósbetegség

k_ty-b-j


----------



## manka63 (2011 November 28)

kutyabaj

m_csk_j_j


----------



## nebántsvirág (2011 November 28)

macskajaj
sz_p_rb_j


----------



## loede (2011 November 28)

szópárbaj

_lf_


----------



## komor (2011 November 29)

alfa
S-lj-p-n (énekes a "legnagyobb")


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 29)

Saljapin

h_tp_cs_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 29)

hétpecsétes

_gysz_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 29)

egyszer

sz_b_dk_m_v_s


----------



## loede (2011 November 29)

szabadkőműves

_gg_d_


----------



## coal56 (2011 November 29)

aggódó

f_ld_g_l_szt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 29)

földigiliszta

b_k_l_nc


----------



## komor (2011 November 29)

bokalánc
b-k-f-nt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 29)

bakafánt

s-rd-l-


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 29)

serdülő

k_l_l_k


----------



## komor (2011 November 29)

külalak
k-v-rl-k


----------



## mayaaa_ (2011 November 29)

kivárlak

b-c-kl-p-mp-


----------



## loede (2011 November 29)

biciklipumpa

_p_rm_gn_s


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 November 29)

iparmágnás
t_l_l_sk_rd_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

találós kérdés

t_n_dzs_r


----------



## komor (2011 November 30)

tinédzser
pl-jb-sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

plajbász

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## hallgatag (2011 November 30)

térfélcsere
k-l-m-r-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 30)

kalamáris

_r_d_ _k


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

íródeák

_gyt_rn_


----------



## ofanyar (2011 November 30)

agytorna
b--r-z-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

beárazás

sp_k_l_l


----------



## ofanyar (2011 November 30)

spekulál (ám ez nem igaz a piacokra,csak számol) rosszul tudatosult
-zz-l k-lk-l-l (két szó a spekulál helyett kicsit más értelmű) nem pejoratív


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 30)

ezzel / azzal kalkulál
_(A spekulál létező szó, mindenki ismeri az értelmét.)_

_r_nygy_pj_


----------



## ofanyar (2011 November 30)

aranygyapjú
-r-nyb-ll-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 30)

aranybulla

p_p_r_szh_j_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

papiruszhajó

cs_l_m_d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 30)

csalamádé

cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

csalhatatlan

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 November 30)

napraforgó

_t_lh_rd_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

ételhordó

zs_r_sb_d_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 30)

zsírosbödön

b-zs-l-k-m


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

bazsalikom

t_v_h_jcs_r


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 November 30)

cigisdoboz
sz_pp_nt_rt_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 November 30)

tevehajcsár
r_p_t_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

répatorta

m_nk_n_lk_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 30)

munkanélküli

n-pl-p-


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

Naplopó
P_lg_rh_b_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

polgárháború

_r_ny_v


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 30)

erényöv

b-g-m--


----------



## komor (2011 November 30)

bigámia
f-r-m-c-


----------



## vajo (2011 November 30)

faramuci
_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 30)

ólomkatona

_g_zs_g_s


----------



## vajo (2011 November 30)

igazságos
_gy_n_s


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

egyenes
f-r--


----------



## loede (2011 December 1)

fáraó

_r_nb_ny_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 1)

fúria ,(fáraó)
uránbányász

zs_mb_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 1)

zsémbes

s-p-nk-d-k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 1)

sopánkodik

l_b_jt


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 1)

léböjt

gy_m_lcs_sk_rt


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 1)

gyümölcsöskert

p_v_ _n


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 December 1)

pávián

k_r_cs_nyf_d_sz


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 December 1)

karácsonyfadísz
_nn_pl_r_h_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 1)

ünneplőruha

k_t_l_z_t_r


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

katalizátor
t-rt-b-v-n-


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

kozeput írta:


> fúria ,(fáraó)
> uránbányász
> 
> zs_mb_s


fúria volt a feladvány


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 1)

komor írta:


> katalizátor
> t-rt-b-v-n-


 
tortabevonó
n_dr_g_ly_


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

nadragulya
d-r-gly-


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 1)

dereglye

l_nt_r_s


----------



## coal56 (2011 December 1)

lantárus

v_s_p_cs_ny_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 December 1)

vesepecsenye

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## wayfinder (2011 December 1)

töltött káposzta
r_ndm_n_ _


----------



## titineni (2011 December 1)

rendmánia

t_vk_pcs_l_t


----------



## loede (2011 December 1)

távkapcsolat

_szt_rg_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 1)

eszterga

_szb_nt_


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

észbontó
h-sf-j-s


----------



## loede (2011 December 2)

hasfájás

m_r_g_p


----------



## Nritus (2011 December 2)

marógép

k_r_k_sk_t


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2011 December 2)

kerekeskút

v_r_g_llv_ny


----------



## Nritus (2011 December 2)

virágállvány
k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

kelbimbófőzelék
k-p-szt-s-lt-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

Nritus írta:


> virágállvány
> k_lk_p_szt_f_z_l_k



kelkáposztafőzelék

l-lk--ll-p-t


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

lelkiállapot

m_r_nyl_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

merénylet

_ssz_t_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

összetűzés

b-k-p-p-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

békepipa

f_stj_l


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

füstjel
-r-k v-d-szm-z-


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

örök vadászmező

_nd_ _nr_g_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

indiánregény

p_n_r_m_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

panoráma

h_r_z_ntv_n_l


----------



## puttancs (2011 December 2)

horizontvonal
v-nt-t-h-j-


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

horizontvonal

r_p_l_s_


----------



## Mile (2011 December 2)

repülési

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

(repülősó)

távirányító

k_b_tzs_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

így van:repülősó

kabátzseb

t_zl_tr_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

tűzlétra

fr-v-l-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

frivolitás

t_r_b_ly_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

terebélyes

n_gyd_m_nz_ _s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

négydimenziós

l_pf_n_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

lépfene

f_kv_k_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

fekvőkúra

cs_k_l_k_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

csokilikőr

p_rm_t_z_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

permetezőlé

k_ _cs_k


----------



## Irfan Von Iphone (2011 December 2)

kaucsuk
_ssz_r_ff_n_s


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

összeröffenés
m-l-c-kn-l


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

malacoknál

_ld_l_s


----------



## Mile (2011 December 2)

oldalas

f_z_l_k


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

főzelék

d_n_sz__r_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

dinoszaurusz

v_rt_ _l_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 2)

virtuális

n-szt-lg--


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

nosztalgia

l_b_k_k_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 2)

libikóka

l-mp-l-z


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

lámpaláz

_lg_m_z_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 2)

algamező

g-r-b-nc--s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

garabonciás

n_p_l_j


----------



## titineni (2011 December 2)

napolaj

m_st_rm_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 2)

mestermű

v_rb_n_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

verbéna

k-r-ltv-


----------



## titineni (2011 December 2)

karöltve

pr_ _sz


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 3)

priusz

-l--t-l-t


----------



## komor (2011 December 3)

előítélet
l-tv-ss-r (forrasztásnál használják)


----------



## Mile (2011 December 3)

letvasser

_nsz_m_n_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 3)

inszeminátor

k_dsz_t_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 3)

ködszitálás

p-r--lsz-v-


----------



## Mile (2011 December 3)

páraelszívó

_l_v_l_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 3)

alávaló

pr-m-d-nn-


----------



## komor (2011 December 3)

primadonna
-v-gm-s-


----------



## запрещенный (2011 December 3)

üvegmosó
f-k-n-l


----------



## pubika55 (2011 December 3)

fakanál

l-d-s


----------



## запрещенный (2011 December 3)

lédús
s-pr-


----------



## eerikaa (2011 December 3)

seprő

p_nd_m_ck_


----------



## loede (2011 December 3)

pandamackó

_t_d_k


----------



## komor (2011 December 4)

etűdök
k-lb-szs-t-


----------



## hallgatag (2011 December 4)

kolbászsütő
m-j-sh-rk-


----------



## vajo (2011 December 4)

májashurka
s_ltkr_mpl_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 4)

sültkrumpli

sz-l-nt-d-


----------



## hallgatag (2011 December 4)

szalontüdő
M-kl-sb-


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 4)

Miklósbá

k-nt-rn-s


----------



## Mile (2011 December 4)

kíntornás

t_l_l_sk_rd_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 4)

találós kérdés ?

s-rk-l-t-s


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 4)

sarkalatos

l-v-gp-jzs


----------



## loede (2011 December 4)

lovagpajzs

_lp_n_st_


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 4)

alpinista

-rm-ny-s


----------



## Baraby87 (2011 December 4)

ormányos

h_st_nc_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 4)

hastáncos

h_j_cs_v_r


----------



## komor (2011 December 5)

hajócsavar
b-f-csk-nd-z-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 5)

befecskendező

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 5)

korallzátony

_sszt_nc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 5)

össztánc

cs_p_r_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 5)

csepürágó

l_n_l_ _m


----------



## komor (2011 December 5)

linóleum
p-dl-


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 5)

pudli

f-ld-d--


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 5)

földidió

szt-r--t-p--


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 5)

sztereotípia

-r-t-r--m


----------



## komor (2011 December 6)

erőtereim
k-p-szk-d-


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

kapaszkodó

m_r_vl_m_z


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 6)

merevlemez

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

játszótér

d_kkm_nk_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

dokkmunkás

_d_g_nl_g_ _s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

idegenlégiós

k-zb-s-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

kézbesítő

t_z_j_t_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

tűzijáték

p-r-m-n--


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

pirománia

l_gy_tt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

légyott

h-z-m-nyv-d-sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

hozományvadász

t_jt_kp_p_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 6)

tajtékpipa

j_gcs_k_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

jégcsákány

sz_kl_z_t_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

sziklazátony

m_l_nk_l_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

melankólia

H_f_h_rk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

Hófehérke

t_t_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

tótágas

l_k_ly_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

lakályos

m_gr_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

mérgen

cs_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

csalhatatlan

az előző még egyszer:
m_gr_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

migrén  bocs

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

cséphadaró

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 6)

matuzsálem

t_t_m_szl_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

totemoszlop

d_v_tl_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 6)

divatlap

k_t_l_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

katalógus

_rf_ly_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 6)

árfolyam

v_l_t_ _l_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

valutaalap

h_t_lt_rl_szt_s


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

hiteltörlesztés

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

koronatanú

b_kt_r_ _l_s


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

bakteriális

h_p_h_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

hepehupa

sz_g_nyn_gy_d


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

szegénynegyed

m_m_kr_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

mimikri

_lm_z_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

élmezőny

_lm_ _c_t


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

almaecet

p_r_h_gym_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

póréhagyma

d_t_ly_sz_lv_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

datolyaszilva

m_k_m_st_r


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

mókamester

v_r_sf_ny_

___________
:..:


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 6)

vörösfenyő

h_l_v_n_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 6)

halvány
k-ljf-lj-ncs-


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 6)

keljfeljancsi

sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 6)

beebeus írta:


> keljfeljancsi
> 
> sz_v_rv_ny


szivárvány
b-rs-lm-


----------



## grimcat (2011 December 6)

birsalma
m_gy_sz_kh_ly


----------



## szentemarti (2011 December 6)

megyeszékhely
kr_mp_sz


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 7)

krampusz
d-gl-d-k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 7)

döglődik (#41583 -hólavina )

m-rg-l-d-k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 7)

mérgelődik

b_c_l_s


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 7)

bacilus

j-rv-nyt-n


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 7)

járványtan

m-k-l-t-r-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

makulatúra

sz_mg_ly_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 7)

szemgolyó

_l_ktr_m_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

elektromos

m_h_lyt_t_k


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 7)

műhelytitok

_r_nyt_rt_l_k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 7)

aranytartalék

-l-m-zs--


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 7)

elemózsia

k_dm_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

ködmön

t_gb_sz_k_dt


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 7)

tagbaszakadt

sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## Boszis (2011 December 7)

sziklamászás.

c_r_z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

ceruza

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 8)

tagbaszakadt
g-zd-


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 8)

beebeus írta:


> tagbaszakadt
> 
> sz_kl_m_sz_s



sziklamászás

c_lt_d_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

_(Ám legyen. 
Bár, szerintem Boszisét elfogadhattuk volna, mert megfejtette a sziklamászást, 
ha feltehetően hibásan adta is meg a feladványát, ami szerintem: ceruza. 
Fanyaré: gazda, gazdi)_
-----
céltudatos

cs_g_l_pcs_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 8)

csigalépcső

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

palacsinta

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 8)

csalafinta

b_r_l_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

borulátó

p_ld_nysz_m


----------



## loede (2011 December 8)

példányszám

k_nyvr_tk_s_g


----------



## Boszis (2011 December 8)

könyvritkaság.

b_m_t_t_

A ceruzáért pedig elnézést, tényleg lemaradt a vége!


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 December 8)

bemutató

v_l_gsz_nz_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 8)

világszenzáció

gy_k_rl_t_ _s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 8)

gyakorlatias

k_rh_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 8)

körhinta

p_rk_l_ _r


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 8)

parkolóőr

r_ncf_lv_rr_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 8)

ráncfelvarrás

t_zzs_ngl_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 8)

tűzzsonglőr

_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 8)

útkereszteződés

_r_nyt_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 8)

iránytű

_ jr_ _n_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 9)

újraónozás

m_szk_t_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 9)

moszkító

p_dl_zs_nkr_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 9)

padlizsánkrém

k_rny_jt_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 9)

karnyújtás

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 9)

mézeskalács

m_k_s_b_jgl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 9)

mákosbejgli

x_l_f_n


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 9)

xilofon

t_r_st__t


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 9)

turistaút

l_br_d_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 9)

labrador
-mb-sz-d-r


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

ambaszádor _(takaró)_

m_sl_c_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 9)

muslica

t_t_v_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

tétova

dr_m_d_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 9)

dromedár

p_rsz_n_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

perszóna

b_j_szk_t_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 9)

bajuszkötő
_l_p_t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

alapítás

p_p_tt_


----------



## aniko45 (2011 December 9)

pipetta
p-tr-cs-sz-


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 9)

petricsésze

s__f_k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 10)

Siófok(nagy betű)
S-rm-ll-k


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 10)

Sármellék

k-nd-rm-g-s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 10)

kendermagos
b-av-t-s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 10)

beavatás

_l_f_rd_


----------



## goldenfish7 (2011 December 10)

ülőfürdő

k_sd_b_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 10)

kisdobos
l-h-llg-t-


----------



## Mile (2011 December 10)

lehallgató

_f_ny_l_kv_r


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 10)

áfonyalekvár

p_r_sztv_cs_r_


----------



## coal56 (2011 December 10)

parasztvacsora

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 11)

atomerőmű

l_p_sm_z


----------



## loede (2011 December 11)

lépesméz

cs_ntv_z


----------



## vajo (2011 December 11)

csontváz
k_p_ny_


----------



## Tiszai (2011 December 11)

koponya
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 11)

karácsonyfa

_ny_t_j


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 11)

anyatej
l_nt_r_s /nem lantárus


----------



## NewSea (2011 December 12)

lentörés
h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 12)

hajszárító

_ts_g_t


----------



## petukov (2011 December 12)

átsegít
m_k_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 12)

mikulás

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 December 12)

boldogság
-hl-t-ts-g


----------



## vajo (2011 December 12)

ihletetség
b_l_r_h_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 12)

báli ruha

t_l_l_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 12)

lentörés(ez nem volt könnyű)
tálalás
k-p-szt-s-l-t-


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

káposztasaláta

l_tt_sz_lv_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 12)

lottószelvény

t_l_l_s /nem tálalás


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

túlélés, netán telelés, avagy találás, esetleg tilolás 

m_c_n_s


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

káposztasaláta
k_l_p_cs


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 12)

kalapács (valóban tilolás 

m_n_d_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 12)

kozeput írta:


> túlélés, netán telelés, avagy találás, esetleg tilolás
> 
> m_c_n_s


mecénás
v-rs-nyb-r-


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

gőzölög

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

fanyar. írta:


> mecénás
> v-rs-nyb-r-


 
versenybíró

t_rn_cs_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

tornacsuka ? (Halihóóó!kiss)

t_gr_sb_kf_nc


----------



## Mile (2011 December 12)

tigrisbukfenc

_kn_f_d_l


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

aknafedél

g_g_cs_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

gégecső

_ll_m_n_lt


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 12)

illuminált

m_n_d_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

illuminált

d_l_r_ _m


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

delírium (Hali!)

p_tk_f_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

patkófék ?

p_rt_dl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

partedli

_v_ _szk_z


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

evőeszköz

t_r_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

teríték

sz_lv_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

szalvéta

h_lk_s


----------



## Tiszai (2011 December 12)

szalvéta
sz_r_ncs_p_tk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

halkés (manka63)
szerencsepatkó (Tiszai)

m_nk_b_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

munkabér

_hb_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

éhbér

_hs_gsztr_jk


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

éhségsztrájk

m_nk_b_sz_nt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

munkabeszüntetés

d_m_nstr_c_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

demonstráció

t_lt_k_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

tiltakozás (hamarosan jövök vissza!)

_ll_nsz_nv


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

ellenszenv (oké)

n_z_t_lt_r_s


----------



## whitecola (2011 December 12)

nézeteltérés

_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

igazolvány

r_b_rb_r_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

rebarbara

c_k_r_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

cikória

m_l_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

maláta

k_k_ _b_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

kakaóbab

f_h_rcs_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

fehércsoki

k_k_szr_sz_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

kókuszreszelék

t_rt_b_v_n_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

tortabevonó

s_t_l_m_z


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

sütőlemez

_p_rp_d_ng


----------



## whitecola (2011 December 12)

eperpuding

b_rf_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

bőrfotel

b_l_ndm_ny_ssz_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

bolondmenyasszony

n_sz_jsz_k_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

nászéjszaka

h_l_ _ng


----------



## whitecola (2011 December 12)

bolondmenyasszony

t_rs_d_l_mt_d_m_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

hálóing (középút)

társadalomtudomány(whitecola)
k_nt_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

köntös

t_ndr_b_gy_


----------



## whitecola (2011 December 12)

hálóing

str_ndp_p_cs


----------



## whitecola (2011 December 12)

tundrabugyi

str_ndp_p_cs


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

strandpapucs

n_gl_zs_


----------



## whitecola (2011 December 12)

neglizsé

sz_t_r_n


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

neglizse

sz_gy_nl_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

szuterén-szégyenlős

r_h_f_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

ruhafogas

p_r_pl_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 12)

paraplé

k_l_pt_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 12)

kalaptartó

sz_b_ _n_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 13)

szobainas

_l_ _r_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 13)

előörs
s-j-h-j


----------



## titineni (2011 December 13)

_(aláírás, előírás)_

sejehaj

t_nm_s_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 13)

tanmese

m_gk_rd_z


----------



## titineni (2011 December 13)

megkérdez

_l_l_g


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 13)

előleg

gy_gyn_v_ny


----------



## titineni (2011 December 13)

gyógynövény

k_m_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 13)

kamilla

cs_r_pk_lyh_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 13)

cserépkályha
p-l-t-t-


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 13)

palatető

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## jutka50 (2011 December 13)

szaloncukor

h-rk-t-lt


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 13)

hurkatöltő

_tc_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 13)

utca

sz_l_nc_


----------



## dicky (2011 December 13)

marcipán

F_Z_TV_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 13)

kozeput írta:


> utca
> 
> sz_l_nc_



szelence

_vr_t


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 13)

ivrit

_r_nym_l_nk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 13)

aranymálinkó

_szt_r_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

Esztereg _(Zala megyei hegy)_

p_bl_c_szt_k_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

publicisztika

sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

szenvedélyes

k_rcs_ly_p_ly_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

korcsolyapálya

b_szm_g_ll_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

buszmegálló

_csk_v_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

ócskavas

t_csk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

tacskó

t_cs_kz_n_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 14)

tücsökzene
p-rc-c- (talán takarításkor mondod)


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

porcica

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## KNemes (2011 December 14)

napraforgó

r_m_ny


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

remény

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

napfogyatkozás

p_rb_jh_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 14)

párbajhős

p_p_rk_c


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

piperkőc

b_zs_l_k_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 14)

bazsalikom

sz_lm_l_mh_rc


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

szélmalomharc

sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 14)

születésnap

gy_rty_f_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

gyertyafény

m_zsgy_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

mezsgye

_ll_t_rv_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

állatorvos

ny_kcs_g_ly_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

nyakcsigolya

sz_rv_sb_g_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

szarvasbogár

cs_ll_gk_p


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

csillagkép

g_mn_z__m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

gimnázium

_r_tts_g_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

érettségi

_l_m_zsn_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 14)

alamizsna

-ssz--sk-v-s


----------



## NewSea (2011 December 14)

összeesküvés
_ll_ns_g


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

ellenség

sz_rz_t_s


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

Sziasztok
nagyon jó ez a játék


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

szerzetes


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

k-sf--


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

t_k_r_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

t_l_f_n


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

_jt_k_r_t


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

v_ll_m_s


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

sz_r_ncs_k_r_k


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

b_lcs_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

k_r_k_ssz_k


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

cs_cs_m_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

k_r_cs_ny


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

k_cs_ny_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

sz_r_t_t


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

v_s_rn_p_ m_n_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

_mb_rk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

m_csk_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

k_rm_st_r


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

t_lt_ttk_p_szt_


----------



## vorsi0128 (2011 December 14)

_r_nycs_ng_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

NewSea írta:


> összeesküvés
> _ll_ns_g


 

ellenség

j_k_dv_


----------



## cinnia27 (2011 December 14)

jókedvű

_nt_gr_c__


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

integráció

f_ldm_v_l_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 14)

földművelés

_ld_sz_r


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 14)

oldószer

_st_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 14)

üstök / esték / Istók ...

m_rt_k_d_


----------



## bogiboglarka (2011 December 14)

mértékadó

b_k_k_r_ly


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 14)

békakirály

_vr_t /de nem ivrit


----------



## titineni (2011 December 14)

ívrét _(irat egyszeri összehajtásával keletkező formátum)_

m_l_m_r_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

malomárok

g_psz_j


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

gépszíj

k_lk_r_sk_d_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

külkereskedelem

v_nyk_t_l_s


----------



## jutka50 (2011 December 15)

vényköteles

f-l-d-v-v-ny


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

feladóvevény

pr_kt_k_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

praktikus

_l_m_nt_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

elementáris

k_v_f_z_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

kávéfőző

l_g_r_tm_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

logaritmus

j_g_s_tv_ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

jogosítvány

_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

elengedhetetlen

k_nny_b_v_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

könnyűbúvár

sp_rt_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

sportoló

p_szk_v_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

piszkavas

k_nd_ll_


----------



## rheaume (2011 December 15)

kandalló
h_t_zs_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

hátizsák

m_ssz_l_t_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

messzelátó

_r_d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

irodalom

_kt_k_k_c


----------



## rheaume (2011 December 15)

aktakukac
t_l_f_nt_lt_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

telefontöltő

p_t_sz_n


----------



## rheaume (2011 December 15)

patiszon
d__f_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

diófa

v_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

vadgesztenye

sz_lh_rf_


----------



## Tiszai (2011 December 15)

szélhárfa
c_mb_l_m


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

cimbalom

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

szélmalom

g_m_cs_zm_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 15)

gumicsizma
p-r-d--(Brazil táplálék, gyümölcs)


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

paradió

v_l_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

világos

cs_rd_ng_l_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 15)

csűrdöngölő
k-rcs-rd-s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

körcsárdás

m_l_nk_l_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 15)

melankólia
-v-k-d-


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 15)

avokádó

m_l_c_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

milícia

sz_p_rb_j


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

szópárbaj

cs_pk_b_gy_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

csipkebogyó

v_ll_nyr_zs_


----------



## Gyöngyös74 (2011 December 15)

villanyrezsó  

cs_g_b_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

csigabiga

t_p_gys_g


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

tápegység

d_n_m_


----------



## Gyöngyös74 (2011 December 15)

dinamó  

l_kv_r_sb_kt_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

lekváros bukta

f_ny_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

fenyőtű

r_pc_ _l_j


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

repceolaj

k_l_nd_r__m


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

kalendárium

f_ny_r_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 15)

fenyőáru

m_n_d_ _


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

titineni írta:


> kalendárium
> 
> f_ny_r_


 
fényerő

z_g_r_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

(minidió)

zugáru

z_rg_t_ll


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

zergetoll

p_ty_ _t_s


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

potyautas

_k_z_t


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 15)

ékezet

k_tb_ll_b_s


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

kétballábas

h_t_l_d_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

hűtőláda

b_lk_np_r_d_cs_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

balkonparadicsom

p_dl_zs_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

(Ahoj!)
padlizsán

f_ldk_p_c


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

(Szia!kiss)

földkupac

_s_ny_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

ásónyom

b_r_zd_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

barázda

_k_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

ekevas

k_sz_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

kaszakő

k_sd_b_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

késdobáló

_kr_b_t_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

akrobata

l_gt_rn_sz


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

légtornász

m_n_zs


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

manézs

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

porondmester

z_n_b_h_c


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

zenebohóc

_ll_t_d_m_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

állatidomár

m_gsz_l_d_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

megszelídít

v_d_rz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

vadorzó

l_f_gyv_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

lőfegyver

k_l_b_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

kaliber

kr_m_n_l_szt_k_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

kriminalisztika

h_lysz_n_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

helyszínelők

_jjl_ny_m_t


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

ujjlenyomat

ny_lm_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

nyálminta

b_z_ny_t_k


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

bizonyíték

sz_mt_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 15)

szemtanu

f_nt_mk_p


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 15)

fantomkép

r_jz_l_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 15)

kriminalisztika
s-nki-f-ldj-(egybe vagy külön írandó)


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 16)

Szerintem fanyar. megoldása nem jó, ezért előle folytatnám.

rajzoló

l__nd_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

leander

r_zm_r_ng


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

rozmaring

t_rv_nysz_k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

törvényszék

f_lp_r_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

felperes

_gyv_t_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

ügyvitel

f_ll_b_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

fellebezés

k_n_m_j_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

kenőmájas

k_sztr_ndsz_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

kasztrendszer

_ll_m_l_p_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

államalapítás

_r_nyb_ll_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

Aranybulla

tr_nv_sz_ly


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

trónviszály

k_z_pk_r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

középkor

l_v_gr_nd


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

lovagrend

Sz_nt . Gr_l


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

Szent Grál

t_mpl_m_s_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

templomosok

b_sz_rk_ny_ld_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 16)

boszorkányüldözés

k_r_szt_nys_g


----------



## Leeloo007 (2011 December 16)

gőzölög

h_m_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 December 16)

hímes, hamis
t_szt_ss_g_s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 16)

tisztességes

m_n_d_ _


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 17)

beebeus írta:


> boszorkányüldözés
> 
> k_r_szt_nys_g


kereszténység

Sz_ntf_ld


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 18)

szentföld

_l_tv_d_m


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 18)

életvidám

k_m_ly


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 18)

komoly

h_ny_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 18)

hunyó(hányó)
b-k-c-


----------



## StirringRuby (2011 December 19)

Bikuci?

t-l-ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 19)

békuci
talány
r-v-drz-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

fanyar. írta:


> békuci
> talány
> r-v-drz-r



Feltételezem: rövidrezár 
_(és akkor r_v_dr_z_r lett volna a helyes feladvány.)_

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 19)

karikatúra

f_ncs_l_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

fancsali

_l_g_d_tt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

elégedett

_sszt_nc


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

össztánc

t_ng_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

tangó

p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

petrezselyem

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

körömpörkölt

p_c_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

pacal

c_kl_s_l_t_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

(szép napot Nektek!!)

céklasaláta
k_gy__b_rk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

Szervusz!kiss 

kígyóuborka
t_r_l_mj_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

türelemjáték

b_g_cs_g_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

búgócsiga

s_rvm_t_t


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

sérvműtét

t_rm_sz_tgy_gy_sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

természetgyógyász

gy_gyn_v_ny


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

gyógynövény

s_rg_d_nny_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 19)

sárgadinnye

p_r_sp_zsg_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

pirospozsgás

n_pb_rn_t_tt


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 19)

napbarnított

h_ll_mv_lgy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

hullámvölgy

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

vitorlavászon

t_rv_nysz_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

törvényszék

h_lysz_n_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

(Úgy van...)

helyszínelő

p_n_r_m_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

panoráma

_ld_z_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

áldozat

b_r_nyc_mb


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

báránycomb

m_rh_l_bsz_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

marhalábszár

c_p_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

cápák, cipők

cs_p_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

csapás (csípős)

m_ng_rl_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

mángorló

sz_lm_zs_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

szalmazsák

ny_lg_t


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

nyúlgát

h_nt_sz_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

hintaszék

c_k_rb_t_g


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

cukorbeteg

_p_l_n_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

ápolónő

_p_k_d_k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

epekedik

t_p_szt_l_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

tapasztalatlan

f_k_sz_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

fakúszó

_ll_rg__


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 19)

(fűkasza)

allergia

sz_l_r_ny


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

(úú, de túlcifráztam!)

szélirány

_l_r_j_lz_s


----------



## Tiszai (2011 December 19)

előrejelzés
r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 19)

rénszarvas
r-n-g-t


----------



## loede (2011 December 19)

renegát

_mp_lz_v


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 19)

impulzív
k-cs-gd-d-


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 19)

köcsögduda

m_nk_b_r


----------



## piccolino (2011 December 19)

munkabér

k_zs_km_ny_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

kizsákmányolás

sz_km_rk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 20)

szűkmarkú

_bs_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

obsitos

h_tr_ _rc


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 20)

hátraarc

k_k_pz_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

kiképzés

j_v_nd_m_nd_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

jövendőmondó

d_c_mb_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 20)

december

h__mb_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

hóember

sz_nk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 20)

szánkó

j_gcs_p


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

jégcsap

k_dsz_t_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

ködszitálás

g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

gesztenyepüré

_z_stf_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

ezüstfenyő

p_rc_c_


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

porcica

p_szt_n_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

pasztinák

h_cs_dl_


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

hecsedli

cs_pk_l_kv_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

csipkelekvár

n_sp_ly_


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

naspolya

_r_ny_t_t_r_ny


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

irányítótorony

f_gsz_b_lyz_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

fogszabályzó

d_ _d_l_tt_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

diadalittas

_nf_rm_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

információ

k_l_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

külalak

_ny_sj_l_lt


----------



## vajo (2011 December 20)

anyósjelölt
s_dr_f_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

sodrófa

r_nd_zv_ny


----------



## vajo (2011 December 20)

rendezvény
_k_r_tt_l


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

okirattal

t_zzs_ngl_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

tűzzsonglőr

b_l_p_j_gy


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

belépőjegy

j_t_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 20)

jutalék

r_g_sztr_c__


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

regisztráció

s_kr_sty_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

sekrestye (Hali!kiss)

m_s_b_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

misebor (Keziccsókolom!kiss)

_ls_ _ld_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

elsőáldozás

b_rm_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

bérmálás

t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

templomtorony

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

harangláb

t_r_st_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

turista

k_r_nd_l_h_ly


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

kirándulóhely

p_kn_kk_s_r


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

piknikkosár

k_ck_s t_k_r_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

kockás takaró

_gyn_m_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

ágynemű

l_p_d_ _kr_b_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

lepedőakrobata

sz_ll_lb_l_lt


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

széllelbélelt

_szt_lt_rs_s_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

asztaltársaság

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

kelekótya

p_h_rk_sz_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 20)

pohárköszöntő

t_b_ly_lt


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

tébolyult

k_nysz_rz_bb_ny


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

kényszerzubbony

m_g_nz_rk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

magánzárka

sz_g_r_t_s


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

szigorítás

_ll_h_t_tl_n_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

ellehetetlenítés

_z_l_l


----------



## Mile (2011 December 20)

izolál

l_z_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 20)

lázálom

r_mk_p


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

rémkép

t_l_jd_nj_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

tulajdonjog

j_g_rv_sl_s


----------



## loede (2011 December 21)

jogorvoslás

m_t_r_l_j


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

motorolaj

k_p_cn_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

kapucni

sz_rk_b_r_t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

szürkebarát

Fr_nc_sk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

franciska

_s_nk_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

a sonka?  _szabad agazda

_V_lh_ll_ _(ógermán mennyország)_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

(usánka )

Valhalla

v_d_rz_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

vadorzó

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

erdőkerülő

_g_ncs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

agancs

d_mv_d


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

dámvad

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

őzlábgomba

v_dd_szn_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

vaddisznó

k_m_nyk_t_s_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

keménykötésű

v_l_g_t_tt


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 21)

(Sziasztok!!!...süt a nap  )

válogatott

cs_p_tk_p_t_ny


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 21)

csapatkapitány

cs_r_p_d


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 21)

cserepad

b_jn_ks_g


----------



## Mile (2011 December 21)

bajnokság

_l_v_l_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 21)

alávaló
-l-jt-


----------



## Mile (2011 December 21)

elejtő

_sp_t_ly


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 21)

ispotály

k_l_st_r


----------



## hadani (2011 December 21)

kolostor
k_l_zh_j_


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

kalózhajó
f_p_p_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

fapipa

p_p_rcs_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 22)

papírcsákó
n-gysz-j-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

nagyszájú

sz_sz_ty_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 22)

szószátyár

pl_tyk_f_sz_k


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

pletykafészek

l_g_f_rg_l_m_r_ny_t_


----------



## Lukacsd (2011 December 22)

pletykafészek

sz_c__l_g__


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 22)

Mile írta:


> pletykafészek
> 
> l_g_f_rg_l_m_r_ny_t_


 
légiforgalomirányító

p_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

pilóta

m_t_ _r_t


----------



## titineni (2011 December 22)

meteorit

sz_jz_r


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

szájzár

k_r_mc_p_


----------



## titineni (2011 December 22)

körömcipő

_rm_rt_k


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

űrmérték

k_rty_tr_kk


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

kártyatrükk

h_rg_szcs_l_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

horgászcsali

b_nt_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

bűntény

v_d_lk_


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

vádalku

t_n_v_d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

tanuvédelem

_gy_szs_g


----------



## kozeput (2011 December 22)

ügyészség

ty_kp_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

tyúkper

m_st_rd_t_kt_v


----------



## hadani (2011 December 22)

mesterdetektív
cs_rsz_m_rc_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 22)

cserszömörce

k_z_ll_t


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 22)

közellét

t_v_ls_g


----------



## csingilinke (2011 December 22)

távolság

n_dr_gg_mb


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 22)

nadrággomb
k-ld-kzs-n-r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 22)

köldökzsinór

_jsz_l_tt


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

újszülött

p_szt_rt_sk_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 22)

pásztortáska

k_k_r_cs


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

kikirics

_n_s_s_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 22)

ónoseső

h_z_p_r


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

házipor

_s_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 22)

ásatás

f_lt_r_s


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

feltárás, feltúrás, feltörés, faltörés

_l_tm_nt_


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 22)

az elsőre gondoltam

életmentő

sz_vm_ssz_zs


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

szívmasszázs

j_gh_z_g


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 22)

joghézag

t_rv_nysz_k


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

törvényszék

p_zs_m__szt_s :..:


----------



## manka63 (2011 December 22)

pizsamaosztás

_l_mm_n_ :..:


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 22)

álommanó

sz-vr-h-m


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 23)

szívroham
h-t-l-


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 23)

hótoló

h_v_r_g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 23)

hóvirág

j_gcs_p


----------



## Mile (2011 December 23)

jégcsap

h__k_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 23)

hóeke

h__mb_r


----------



## Mile (2011 December 23)

hóember

r_p__rr


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 23)

répaorr

h__ngy_l


----------



## Mile (2011 December 23)

hóangyal

f_ny__ll_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 23)

fenyőillatos

cs_csd_sz


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 23)

(fenyőállítás)
csúcsdísz

_ll__l_j


----------



## Mile (2011 December 23)

*beebeus* megfejtése a helyes, valóban fenyőállításra gondoltam.

illóolaj

t_l_v_l


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 23)

tűlevél

m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 23)

meglepetés
-gy-d-ll-t


----------



## Mile (2011 December 23)

egyedüllét

m_k_sb__gl_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 24)

mákosbeigli
k-l-csn-


----------



## loede (2011 December 24)

kalucsni

r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 24)

rénszarvas

p_rc_l_n


----------



## Mile (2011 December 24)

porcelán

l_gb_lk_p_tt


----------



## vajo (2011 December 24)

légbőlkapott
_l_mk_t_n_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 24)

ólomkatona

f_gy_lm_z_tt


----------



## Wulfi (2011 December 24)

fegyelmezett

sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 24)

Wulfi írta:


> fegyelmezett
> 
> sz_l_nc_k_r


szaloncukor
m-g-nh-ngz-k


----------



## Mile (2011 December 24)

magánhangzók

j_t_ksz_b_ly


----------



## janus45j (2011 December 24)

játékszabály

mássalhangzók:
r_p_f_ld


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 25)

répaföld
m-rh-r-p-


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 25)

marharépa

_gr_rm_rn_k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 25)

agrármérnök
k-s-l-z-


----------



## vajo (2011 December 25)

késélező
_k_d_z_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 25)

akadozó
-d-k-z-


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 25)

adakozó

_l_p_tv_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 25)

alapítvány
s-t-l-p-t


----------



## nemesis0091 (2011 December 25)

sütőlapát
ny_mt_t_


----------



## utorrent16 (2011 December 25)

nyomtató
h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## nemesis0091 (2011 December 25)

Hozzászólás
K_cs__szt_t_


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 26)

kacsaúsztató

t_r_d_z_tt


----------



## hadani (2011 December 26)

töredezett
k_nyv_j_nl_


----------



## loede (2011 December 26)

könyvajánló

h_l_szk_r_ly


----------



## hadani (2011 December 26)

halászkirály
p_k_rj_t_k


----------



## utorrent16 (2011 December 26)

pókerjáték
r_jtv_nyf_jt_s


----------



## nemesis0091 (2011 December 26)

rejtvényfejtős
k_ty_f_l_


----------



## Tiszai (2011 December 26)

kutyafüle
cs_pk_r_zs_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 26)

utorrent16 írta:


> pókerjáték
> r_jtv_nyf_jt_s


rejtvényfejtés
Csipkerózsika
j-m-g-ld-s


----------



## Tiszai (2011 December 26)

jó megoldás
k_r_lyk_s_ssz_ny


----------



## ancika1 (2011 December 26)

királykisasszony
H_r_mk_r_ly_k


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 26)

Háromkirályok
b-k-f-nt-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 27)

bakafántos

f_rd_l_tsz_m


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 27)

fordulatszám

_ny_r_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 28)

ínyére _(ínyére való)_

k_ll_m_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 28)

kellemes
j- v-lt-l


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 28)

jó voltál

m_g_l_p_z


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

megalapoz

d_z_x_r_b_n_kl__ns_v


----------



## msolad (2011 December 28)

dezoxiribonukleinsav 
kr_mpl__rr


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 29)

krumpliorr

k-m-nyk-l-p


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 29)

keménykalap

p_rc_k_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 29)

porcukor

cs_v_rm_n_t


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 29)

csavarmenet

m_g_j_nd_k_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 29)

megajándékoz

k_sz_nt_v_rs


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 29)

köszöntővers

_k_rt_stv_r


----------



## lacika06 (2011 December 29)

ikertestvér

t_d_sz_r_s


----------



## terrateri (2011 December 29)

tüdőszűrés

br_ _s


----------



## hanna_f (2011 December 29)

bross
al_ _za_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 30)

bross nem lehet jó megfejtés (vagy feladvány)
Az"al_ _za_ " nem lehet jó feladvány(csak a magánhangzót kell eltüntetni)


lacika06 írta:


> ikertestvér
> 
> t_d_sz_r_s


tüdőszűrés
m-ss-lh-ngz-k k-ll-n-k


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 30)

terrateri írta:


> br_ _s


briós


fanyar. írta:


> m-ss-lh-ngz-k k-ll-n-k


mássalhangzók kellenek

p-ks-t-m-ny-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 30)

péksütemények

k_ny_r_sk_s_r


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 30)

kenyereskosár
br-ng-s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 30)

bringás

h_r_szk_p


----------



## Helguera (2011 December 30)

horoszkóp

s_jt_st_ll_r


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 30)

sajtostallér

p_g_cs_


----------



## loede (2011 December 30)

pogácsa

_gy_n_s


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 30)

egyenes

p_cs_rt_


----------



## terrateri (2011 December 30)

pacsirta

_gy_v_s_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 30)

egyívású

sz_ls_s_g_s


----------



## rog70 (2011 December 30)

szélsőséges

f_g_lycs_r_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 30)

fogolycsere

m_gn_s_l


----------



## rog70 (2011 December 30)

megnősül

sz_r_t_t_hs_g


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 30)

szeretetéhség

h_gy_m_ny_s


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 31)

hagyományos
m-s-g-t-r-ngy


----------



## loede (2011 December 31)

mosogatórongy

_r_k_rv_ny_


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 31)

örökérvényű

cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 31)

cseppkőbarlang
b-v-p-t-k


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 31)

búvópatak
p_zsg_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 1)

pezsgő
k-j-z-n-t-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 1)

kijózanító
m_sn_p_s


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 1)

másnapos
_ll_t_s


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 1)

illatos állatos állítás elletés

_l_ _nk


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 1)

eleink
k-p-rf-ld


----------



## pubika55 (2012 Január 1)

kaporföld

l_d_k


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 1)

ladik
sz-g-t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 1)

sziget

h_j_gy_r


----------



## loede (2012 Január 1)

hajógyár

sz_p_rzs_r_


----------



## elfrida (2012 Január 1)

szuperzsaru
m_zs_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 1)

mazsola

k_m_l_ _n


----------



## elfrida (2012 Január 1)

kaméleon
p_p_st_v_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 2)

púposteve?

sz_r_k_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 2)

szurikáta

_p_ssz_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 2)

oposszum

_rsz_ny_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 2)

erszényes

k_cs_cs_r_


----------



## rheaume (2012 Január 2)

kacsacsőrű
_s__rd_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 2)

esőerdő

m_l_v_rn_


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 2)

mülovarnő
_m_l_tt


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 2)

amulett?
S-m.d.ll


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 2)

S-modell

d_v_td_kt_t_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 2)

divatdiktátor

m_d_ll_lk_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

modellalkat

d_v_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 3)

divatos

l_zs_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

lezser

k_ny_lm_s


----------



## loede (2012 Január 3)

kényelmes

t_z_nk_tt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

tizenkettő

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 3)

szerencsejáték

f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

főnyeremény

kl_ssz_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 3)

klasszikus

s_f_t_s


----------



## rheaume (2012 Január 3)

sífutás
_r_m_t_t_


----------



## kazsoka (2012 Január 3)

óramutató
_ _t_sz_r_l_m_h_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

autószerelőműhely

_lk_tr_sz


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 3)

alkatrész

_r_ _s_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 3)

óriási

p_sztr_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

kozeput írta:


> óriási
> 
> p_sztr_l


 
pesztrál

g_nd_z_


----------



## rheaume (2012 Január 3)

gondozó
_l_t_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 3)

alátét
sz-gb-l-v-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 3)

szögbelövő

cs_m_g_l_p_p_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 3)

csomagolópapír

p_st_k_cs_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 4)

postakocsi

V_dny_g_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 4)

Vadnyugat

v_rcs_p_rt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 4)

vércsoport

v_mp_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 4)

vámpír

sz_z_n_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 4)

szezonális

g_r_gd_nny_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 4)

görögdinnye

v_gk__r_s_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 4)

végkiárusítás

_rc_d_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 4)

árcédula

_kc__s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 4)

akciós

_d_ _m


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 4)

ideám
-lb-v-l-


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 4)

ölbevaló

_d_ _m (ideám -on kívüli megoldás


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 4)

Edéim, adóim

m_rf_ldk_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 4)

mérföldkő

_t_t_rs


----------



## Loreen (2012 Január 4)

utitárs

k_l_tk_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 4)

kalitka

sp_c_ _l_s


----------



## Loreen (2012 Január 4)

speciális

v_r_gf_ld


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 4)

virágföld

t_rm_km_nt_


----------



## Loreen (2012 Január 4)

termékminta

m_d_rt_ll


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 4)

madártoll

_r_d_ _k


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 5)

íródeák 
-l-sp-n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

alispán

_rv_l_nyh_j


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 5)

árvalányhaj

t-gb-sz-k-dt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

tagbaszakadt

h_r_h_rg_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

horihorgas

b_ly_ggy_jt_m_ny


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

bélyeggyűjtemény

k_ _ll_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

kiállítás

k_pz_m_v_sz_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

képzőművészet

k_spl_szt_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

kisplasztika

_rv_st_d_m_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 5)

orvostudomány

h_l_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

haladás

_p_r_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

operáció
v_s_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 5)

operáció

m_h_b_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

műhiba

p_r_sk_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

pereskedés
v_s_k_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

vesekő

r_bb_nt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

robbantás

_lt_t__rv_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

altatóorvos

sz_nd_rg_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 5)

szendergés

r_ _d_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

riadó

h_rc_dz_tt


----------



## loede (2012 Január 5)

harcedzett

b_lv_sz_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

belviszály

k_nk_r_nc__


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

konkurencia
cs-t-r-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 5)

csőtörés / csutorás

v_zv_z_t_k


----------



## pasztorjudit (2012 Január 5)

vízvezeték
k_t_kl_zm_


----------



## elfrida (2012 Január 5)

kataklizma
p_l_t_f_rr_d_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 5)

palotaforradalom

st_kk_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

stukkó
p-nz-p--c


----------



## loede (2012 Január 5)

pénzpiac

_ssz_j_v_t_l


----------



## zovanda (2012 Január 5)

nyilvánosan g-m-c-k-r


----------



## zovanda (2012 Január 5)

összejövetel


----------



## zovanda (2012 Január 5)

összejövetel 
j-t-k-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 5)

játékok

b_k_z_


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Január 5)

békázó
L_mp_t_st


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

Grandilkó írta:


> játékok
> 
> b_k_z_


bakizó
lámpatest
f-lv-n-l-s


----------



## Lenevdula (2012 Január 5)

fanyar. írta:


> bakizó
> lámpatest
> f-lv-n-l-s



felvonulás
f_r_gj_r_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

féregjárat

-l-r-h-l-d-s


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 5)

előrehaladás

-f-ny-


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

áfonya

k_sz_r_sl_ny


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 5)

koszorúslány

n-sz-j-nd-k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

nászajándék

_r_m_ny_


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 5)

örömanya
m-ny-ssz-nyt-nc


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

menyasszonytánc

v_f_ly


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 5)

vőfély
k-r-szt-l-


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

keresztelő

sz_nt_lt v_z


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 5)

szenteltvíz
v-zk-r-szt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

vízkereszt

h_r_mk_r_ly_k


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 5)

háromkirályok

k_r_n_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

koronázás

tr_nf_szt_s


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 5)

trónfosztás

l_ny_k_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

lenyakazás

p_ll_s


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 5)

pallos

_jj_sz_l_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 5)

újjászületés

r_ _nk_rn_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 6)

reinkarnáció

cs_l_df_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 6)

családfa(családfő)

k_rz_t_ m_gb_z_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 6)

körzeti megbízott

sz_lg_l_t


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 6)

szolgálat

h_z_f__s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 6)

hazafias

d_pl_m__szt_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 6)

diplomaosztó

_r_m_nn_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 6)

örömünnep

l_l__m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 6)

liliom

_t_l_p_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 6)

útilapu

b_csk_rb_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 6)

bocskorbőr

c_g_r_tt_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 6)

cigaretta

_ _r_l_t_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 6)

auralátás

k_h_j_t_sny_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 6)

kőhaj*í*tásnyira (??)

_l_pk_v_t_lm_ny


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 6)

alapkövetelmény

_p_ll_mp_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 6)

opállámpa

v-l-g-t-t-r-ny


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 7)

világítótorony

f_r_m_z_


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 7)

forumozó
p_tr_l__m


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

petróleum

k_nf_r_nci__


----------



## Fegekri (2012 Január 7)

konferencia

p_l_nk_s_v_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 7)

pálinkásüveg

k_rm_gh_t_r_z_s


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

kormeghatározás

Sz_nt_lf_


----------



## loede (2012 Január 8)

szantálfa

_lk_m_r_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 8)

elkomorul

_b_h_l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 8)

ebihal
k-cs-cs-r-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 8)

kacsacsőrű

f_v_g_


----------



## i.nickey (2012 Január 8)

favágó

m_gt_l_k


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 8)

megtelik
m_gv_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 8)

megvetés / magvetés

v_r_gp_r


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 8)

virágpor
h_ly_s_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 8)

helyesen

p_rh_z_m_s


----------



## Hurkoa (2012 Január 8)

párhuzamos

cs-t-rn-f-d-l


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 8)

csatornafedél
_l_mk_t_n_v_l


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 8)

ólomkatonával

f-rk-sk-l-nd


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 8)

farkaskaland
b__v_t_s


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 8)

bővítés

-k-r-tgy-ng-


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 8)

aniko45 írta:


> bővítés
> 
> Nem jó!
> Helyes: beavatás
> ...


akaratgyenge

_l_ms_ly


----------



## amonik (2012 Január 8)

ólomsúly
t_rs_sh_z


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

társasház
cs_l_ds_g_t_


----------



## dtimi (2012 Január 8)

családsegítő
hrglf


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 9)

zorat írta:


> társasház
> cs_l_ds_g_t_


 

családsegítő

t_st_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 9)

testápoló

k_nd_d_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 9)

kandidátus

j_gygy_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 9)

jegygyűrű

_rnyj_t_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 9)

árnyjáték

b_t_nr_ng_t_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 9)

betonrengeteg

h_gy_ld_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 9)

hegyoldal

sz_lm_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 9)

szélmalom

n_gyb_g_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 9)

nagybőgő

sz_m_nsz_d_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 9)

szemenszedett

_n_l_z_s


----------



## molnar.imre (2012 Január 9)

testápoló

_ _z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 9)

_n_l_z_s (a testápoló már meg lett fejtve)


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

analízis

sz_nt_z_s


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 9)

szintézis

_p_g_n_t_k_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

epigenetika ?

m_t_m_rf_z_s


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 9)

igen

metamorfózis

m_t_k_ndr_ _m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

mitokondrium

f_t_sz_nt_z_s


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 9)

fotoszintézis

v_t_l_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

vitalitás

_l_tk_dv


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 9)

életkedv

b_t_k_r_t_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

bétakarotin

v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 9)

vitaminbomba

h_rny_g_mb_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

hernyógubó

f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 9)

hernyógomba (cordyceps sinensis)

fecskefészek

gr_n_t_lm_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 9)

bocsi a g-ig néztem és automatikusan írtam.

gránátalma

v_rn_r_ncs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

vérnarancs

k_l_r__


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 10)

kalória

m_l_r__


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

malária

sz_nh_dr_t


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 10)

szénhidrát

h_j_cs_v_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 10)

hajócsavar

_ny_h_j_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

anyahajó

k_s_r_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 10)

keserű, kosara

cs_p__jt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

csapóajtó

k_csk_s_jt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 10)

kecskesajt

s_jtk_k_c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

sajtkukac

_nt_b_kt_r__l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 10)

antibakteriális

sz_rf_l_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

szerfelett

k_cs_


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2012 Január 10)

kicsi

_p_r_d_tt


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 10)

áporodott

f__d_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

feudális

t_rv_nyt_l_n


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 10)

törvénytelen

b_b_sz_b_


----------



## loede (2012 Január 10)

babaszoba

b_rgy_gy_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

bőrgyógyász

t_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

tudós

p_rb_jt_r


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Január 10)

párbajtőr
v-z-p-sk-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

vízipuska

l_p_r_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

leporelló

p_r_v_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

paraván

sp_ny_lf_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

spanyolfal

r_h_pr_b_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

ruhapróba

st_l_s_rz_k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

stílusérzék

m_d_ll_lk_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

modellalkat

cs_ntv_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

csontváz

k_f_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

kifutó

r_v_ld_f_ny


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

rivaldafény

v_r_s sz_ny_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

vörös szőnyeg

h_sr_ _s_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

hasra esés
n_v_ts_g_s


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

nevetséges
sz_l_nc_k_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

szaloncukor

m_z_ _r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

mezőőr

ny_lg_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

nyúlgát

_z_nv_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

özönvíz _l_j_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

olajág

l_pf_n_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

lépfene

_p_h_ly_g


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

epehólyag

h_sny_lm_r_gy


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

hasnyálmirigy

c_k_rb_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

cukorbaj

k_l_szt_r_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

koleszterin

v_rny_m_s


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

vérnyomás

_jt_k_l_ncs


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

ajtókilincs

ny_l_sz_r_


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

nyílászáró

_tk_z__szt_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

étkezőasztal

g_rdr_bsz_kr_ny


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

gardrobszekrény

cs_ncs_ll_b_nd_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

csincsillabunda

m_ly_rt_


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

molyirtó

v_h_rl_mp_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

viharlámpa

_st_ll_


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

istálló

f_nyk_p_z_g_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

fényképezőgép

m_s_ly_lb_m


----------



## panna45 (2012 Január 10)

mosolyalbum

m_cs_st_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 10)

mécsestartó

m_g_ml_k_z_s


----------



## takaba (2012 Január 10)

megemlékezés

k_l_r__t_bl_z_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 10)

kalóriatáblázat

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 10)

fogyókúra

s_kkp_rt_


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 11)

sakkparti

t _n _sz _t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

teniszütő

t_ng_rsz_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

tengerszem

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

korallzátony

h_j_t_r_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

hajótörött

g_m_cs_n_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

gumicsónak

m_nt_m_ll_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

mentőmellény

_v_z_l_p_t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

evezőlapát

n_v_g_c_ _


----------



## Raziel (2012 Január 11)

navigáció

_ _n_z_c_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

ionizáció

_ _g_szt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

augusztus
v_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

város, verés, véres,...
___
_Ezt inkább az egy feladat, több megoldás című játékba javaslom.
Miért nem veszel részt más játékban is?_
___

_gsz_k_d_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 11)

égszakadás

k-mb-n-c--


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

kombináció

_l_b_str_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

alabástrom

f_gy_ngy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

fagyöngy

h__n_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

hiéna

ny_lcsz_r


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

nyolcszor

n_ps_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

napsütés

f_lgy_rty_


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

félgyertya

f_t_t_st


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

fűtőtest
h_h_ll_s


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

hóhullás
s_ly_mp_p_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

_(fülgyertya)_
selyempapír

b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## titko74 (2012 Január 11)

bizonyítvány

_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

bizonyítvány

p_r_f_t_bl_


----------



## titko74 (2012 Január 11)

parafatábla
_bl_kt_rl_


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

ablaktörlő

p_dl_sz_ny_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

padlószőnyeg

k_nd_ll_


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

kandalló

k_m__ns_f_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

kamionsofőr

_gr_d_szk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

ugródeszka

f_rf_ng_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

furfangos

f_r_gly_k


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 11)

féreglyuk

f__s_t_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

fiasított

--t-m-t-


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

automata
zs_bk_nd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

zsebkendő

p_t_k_


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

patika

l_m_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 11)

limitár

b_c_l_s


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 11)

kozeput írta:


> limitár
> 
> b_c_l_s


 
bacilus


_ _z_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 11)

eozin

m_k_k_


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 11)

makákó _(cerkófmajom)_

k_v_csb_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 11)

kavicsbánya

k_h_z_f_lc


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 11)

kihúzófilc

_z_mp_cs_rt_


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 11)

izompacsirta
m-s-rk-zl-


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 11)

műsorközlő

h_ng_sb_m_nd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 11)

hangosbemondó

h_r_d_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 11)

híradó

f_lmh_r_d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 12)

filmhíradó

h_rsz_rz_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 12)

hírszerző

p_st_f__k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 12)

postafiók

k_k_kkt_j_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 12)

kakukktojás

_r_szt_kr_t_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 12)

arisztokrata

m-z-g-zd-s-g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 12)

mezőgazdaság

k_r__nd_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 12)

koriánder

gy_rgy_l_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 12)

gyurgyalag

t_rk_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 12)

tárkony

b_kt_rh_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 12)

bakterház

s_r_mp_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 12)

sorompó

_ _r_ p_ _ _ s_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 12)

európaiasít

n_mz_t_s_g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 12)

nemzetség

_gy_r_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 12)

egyirányú

zs_kb_m_csk_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 12)

zsákbamacska

_f_l_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 13)

afelől

_rd_kl_d_k


----------



## Leonard22 (2012 Január 13)

érdeklődők
p_r_f_d_g_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 13)

parafadugó

_r_ny_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 13)

irányítás

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

matuzsálem

_dd_g_l_


----------



## reciproka (2012 Január 13)

iddogáló

_ksz_r_sd_b_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 13)

ékszeresdoboz
t_d_m_ny_s


----------



## coal56 (2012 Január 14)

tudományos

k_k_t_r_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 14)

kukatároló

sz_l_kt_v


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 14)

szelektív

h_gy_m_ny_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 14)

hagyományos

_b_h_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 14)

ebihal

_n_rg__t_k_r_k_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 14)

energiatakarékos

_d_l_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

idelóg / odalóg

f_gg_k_rt


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

függökert
_r_nyl_bd_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 15)

aranylabda (édeleg

_sz_ _s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

őszies

f_lh_szn_l_


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

felhasználó
_m_t_r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 15)

amatőr

_l_n


----------



## Ryma (2012 Január 15)

amatőr
_r_t_s


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

aratás
_r_ny_rm_t_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

elán / élen
aranyérműtét

m_gk_l_nb_zt_t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 15)

megkülönböztet

_pc_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

opció

sz_nv_d_ly_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 15)

szenvedélyes

l_bb_n_sp_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

lobbanáspont

b_b_r_k


----------



## SBV (2012 Január 15)

buborék
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

kakastaréj
_v_gsz_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

üvegszem

k_k__p_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 15)

kakaópor

f_l_m_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

felemás
k_n_p_


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

kanapé
v_r_sb_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

vörösbor
p_z_t_v


----------



## loede (2012 Január 15)

pozitív

t_rzs_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 15)

törzsutas

m_rg_r_n


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 15)

margarin

p_ll_ng_ki_as_z_n_


----------



## Kovacs.Ervin (2012 Január 16)

pillangókisasszony

fl_x_sk_nd_nz_t_r


----------



## atkamule (2012 Január 16)

fluxuskondenzátor 
p_ll_n_ó_is_ssz_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 16)

beebeus írta:


> törzsutas
> 
> m_rg_r_n


margarin

sz_t_k_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

szitakötő

sz_rk_h_ly_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 16)

szürkehályog

m_g_sl_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

magasles

s_s_kr_st_ly


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 16)

sisakrostély

k_s_rt_th_st_r_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

kísértethistória

f_ll_p_s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 16)

fellépés

j_n__r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

január

kl_ssz_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 16)

klasszikus

k_ssz_s_k_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

kasszasiker

_gysz_r_


----------



## totomano (2012 Január 16)

egyszerű

_nko_ti_en_ia


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 16)

inkontinencia

m_c_n_s


----------



## totomano (2012 Január 16)

mecénás

k_t_k_m_a


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

kozeput írta:


> inkontinencia
> 
> m_c_n_s


 
mecénás
_jt__rny_


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 16)

ejtőernyő?
k-z-nh-z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

_igen _
kazánház

z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

zeneszerző

v_r_g_cs_k_r


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 16)

virágcsokor
n-vn-p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

névnap

h_rm_n_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

harmónika

m_szt_c


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 16)

mesztic

m_n_ _t_r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 16)

miniatűr

_d_ng_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

ődöngés

k_ncs_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

kancsal

s-t-p-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

sütőpor

k_nysz_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

kényszer

f_ly_d_k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 16)

folyadék

_r_l_v_s


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 16)

erőleves

_lm_sk_nyv


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

álmoskönyv

r_m_nt_k_s


----------



## loede (2012 Január 16)

romantikus

_k_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 16)

akar, ökör, iker, ókor

m_g_b_zt_s


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 16)

magabiztos

k_cs_esz_r_


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 16)

kecskeszarv

f_lm_sz_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 17)

falmászás

m_n_ _l_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 17)

manóölés  (vagy mániákus?)

cs_t_ng_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

_(manuális)_

csatangol
f_z_k_s


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Január 17)

fizikus

j_v_k_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 17)

jövőkép

cs_v_v_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

csivava

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 17)

ásványvíz

z_br_p_nty


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

zebrapinty

k_l_nl_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 17)

különleges

k_ll_nty_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 17)

kallantyú

r_k_nc_tl_nk_d_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

rakoncátlankodik

b_r_tv_h_b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 17)

borotvahab

_lh_m_ly_s_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

elhomályosít

_kt_v


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 17)

aktiv
f_r_d_k_ny


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 17)

fáradékony

f_ll_dt


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 17)

fulladt
_k_d_z_k


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 17)

akadozik

k_dsz_t_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 17)

ködszitálás

p_r_v_n


----------



## milzsu (2012 Január 17)

paraván

h_t_p_s_
cs_zm_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

hótaposó csizma 
_mm_nr_ndsz_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 17)

immunrendszer

k_ _t_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

kaotikus

l_zm_r_


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 17)

lázmérő

f_jf_j_s


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 17)

fejfájás

_gg_d_s


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 17)

aggódás
h_ _t_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 17)

hiátus 

d_zs_v_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

_(hőütés)_

dezsavü

k__l_j


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 17)

kőolaj

_f_ln_m_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

ófelnémet

-ngl--


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 17)

Anglia

sz_ke_e_


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 17)

szekeres

v_r_gsz_r_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

virágszirom

l_mbh_ll_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 17)

lombhullás

b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

babapiskóta

_r_h_z


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

áruház

m_cs_rl_z


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

mocsárláz

_nc_kl_p_d_ _


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

enciklopédia

_l_ml_mp_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

elemlámpa

_l_m_v_g


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

ólomüveg

_s_t_nc


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

esőtánc

_gr_ _sk_l_


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

ugróiskola

j_g_ny_f_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

jegenyefa

m_csk_k_


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

macskakő

_t_n_ll_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 18)

útonálló

f--t-l-mb-r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

fiatalember

b_lyg_k_r_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

bolygókerék

f_gyp_nt


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

fagypont

v_zsg_ _d_sz_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

vizsgaidőszak

gy_k_rn_k


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

gyakornok
f_l_t_l_st_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

filatelista

gy_n_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

gyanúper

p_rk_l_b


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

gyanúper
porkoláb

k_ _ll_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

kiállítás

m_v_szl_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

művészlélek

k_t_k_mb_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

katakomba
r_ _n_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

rianás

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

katakomba

d_k_m_nt_m


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

bocs szélcsend

d_k_m_nt_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

dokumentum

sz_pp_nt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

szippantás

p-lg-rm-st-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

polgármester

s_kkj_tszm_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

sakkjátszma

sz_m_l_g_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

számológép

h_jh_ll_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

hajhullás

l_mbh_ll_t_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

hajhullás

t_ _sk_n_l


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

lassú a gépem bocs

lombhullató

t_ _sk_n_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

teáskanál

g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

gőzmozdony

m_tsz_ _ll_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

metszőolló

k_pv_s_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

képviselő

t_v_lyg_s


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

tévelygés

sz_k_csk_nyv


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

szakácskönyv

t-p-ny-g


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

tápanyag

t_t_r_z_s


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 18)

tatarozás

f_l_gy_l_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

felügyelet

k-sf--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

kisfiú

b_c_n_v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

becenév

t-jsz-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

tájszólás

m_c_n_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

mecénás

cs-v-rh-z-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

csavarhúzó

m_t_l_lk_h_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

metilalkohol

t_l_jd_n_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

tulajdonos

zs_rk_cs_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

zsírkacsa

gy_ngyf_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

beebeus írta:


> zsírkacsa
> 
> gy_ngyf_z_s


 
Ez jó volt! Én a zsúrkocsira gondoltam!

gyöngyfűzés

r_p_l_s_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

repülése
_jt_t_s


----------



## pasztorjudit (2012 Január 18)

ájtatos
k_s_rt_t__s


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 18)

kísérteties

k_l_nd_r


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

kísérteties

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

kalandor, napfelkelte

p_k_rj_t_k_s


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 18)

pókerjátékos

k_r_lyv_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

királyvíz

cs_p_rtt_r_p_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

csoportterápia

n_pv_s_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 18)

népviselet

r_zsd_m_r_


----------



## milzsu (2012 Január 18)

rozsdamaró

kr_st_lyv_z_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

kristályvíz

f-g-sk-r-k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 18)

fogaskerék

_l_f_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

élőfej

l_b_g_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 18)

lebegő

_g_ _r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

igaerő

_rm_st_r


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 18)

őrmester
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## loede (2012 Január 18)

kalamajka

t_n_szb_jn_kn_


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 18)

teniszbajnoknő
_nt_rkt_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

Antarktisz

k_tsz_rs_lt


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 18)

kétszersült

k_r_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

karate, kerítő, kérető

m-r-d-k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 18)

maradék

_b_n_t


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 18)

abonet
_k_r_tty_


----------



## nagymami2007 (2012 Január 18)

akarattya
mnsg


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 18)

minőség

t_l_lm_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 18)

találmány

_rv_zv_d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

árvízvédelem

gy_gysz_rgy_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

gyógyszergyár

_lk_h_lt_l_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

alkoholtilalom

sz_rv_z_tt . b_n_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

szervezett bűnözés

p_r_m_n_ _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

pirománia

b_sz_rk_ny_ld_z_s


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 19)

boszorkányüldözés
_m_skr_m_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

ha nem *almás krémes*, akkor szabad a gazda

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

szappanbuborék

k_rb_nt_rt_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 19)

karbantartó

l-b-r-t-r--m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

laboratórium

_t_sb_zt_s_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 19)

utasbíztosítás

f-lsz-r-l-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

felszerelés

f_lc_mp_


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 19)

fülcimpa

ny_kt_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

nyaktiló

_nkv_z_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

inkvizíció

sz-k-k-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

szökőkút

h_jsz_r_t_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 19)

hajszárító

k_r_lyv_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

királyvíz

sz_pl_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

szeplős

b_ck_l_k_


----------



## holly0226 (2012 Január 19)

buckalakó

h_v_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

hóvihar

g_rd_st_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

gárdista

t_bl_tt_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 19)

tabletta

t_k_sz_l_nn_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

tokaszalonna

f_s_rt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

fasírt

l_g_r_tm_s


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 19)

logaritmus

d_r_v_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

derivál

gr_v_t_c__


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 19)

gravitáció

b_r_tv_p_ng_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

borotvapenge

m-s-h-s


----------



## holly0226 (2012 Január 19)

mesehős
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

ásványvíz

cs-ll-gsz-r-


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 19)

csillagszóró

h_dv_s_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

hadviselés

p_n_r_m_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

panoráma

_pr_h_rd_t_s


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 19)

apróhirdetés

k_k_r_c_b_g_r


----------



## holly0226 (2012 Január 19)

k-z-g-zg-t-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

Alpesz írta:


> apróhirdetés
> 
> k_k_r_c_b_g_r


 
kukoricabogár

m_lyl_pk_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 19)

molylepke

f_j_sk_p_szt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

fejeskáposzta

sz_m_rm_s


----------



## loede (2012 Január 19)

szemérmes

_rg_nt_n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 19)

argentin

_ _t_ t_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

autótető

cs_m_gm_g_rz_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 19)

csomagmegőrző

_l_ _s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

előás, alias, Éliás

cs_rsz_m_rc_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 19)

cserszömörce

_x_ _m_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 19)

extramü
r-ba-b-r-


----------



## luczika (2012 Január 19)

axióma

sz_v_h_h_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 19)

szavahihető

_v_gm_tr_c_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 19)

üvegmatrica

_r_t_r


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

erőtér
cs_d_f_k_r


----------



## t1966t (2012 Január 19)

csodafakír

_b_rk_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 20)

uborka

l_g_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

lagúna

cs_ndh_b_r_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 20)

csendháborítás

l_kh_r_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 20)

lökhárító

cs_ppk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

cseppkő

m_l_gfr_nt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 20)

melegfront

_gyn_ks_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

ügynökség

_nt_zm_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 20)

intézmény

s_ksz_r_s


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 20)

sokszoros

_lm_nyp_rk


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 20)

élménypark

n_ _r_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 20)

nőuralom

s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 20)

siralomház

k_cs_gd_d_


----------



## zoya80 (2012 Január 20)

köcsögduda
s_r_l_mh_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

siralomház

sz_n_lm_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 20)

szánalmas

b_rd_szm_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

bőrdíszmű

m_k_r_m


----------



## zoya80 (2012 Január 20)

műköröm
f_zs_n_d_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

fazsindely (?)

k_m_v_s


----------



## zoya80 (2012 Január 20)

kőműves
sz_lv_l_k_v_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

szilvalekvár

t_l_kh_t_r


----------



## zoya80 (2012 Január 20)

telekhatár
r_k_sz_z_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

rekeszizom

b_lcs_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 20)

bölcső

t_rg_nc_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 20)

targonca

m_g_g_z_t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 20)

megigazít

f_l_ _l_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 20)

felkelt
m-gy-r-


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 20)

mogyoró

_p_r


----------



## Vivy36 (2012 Január 21)

_p_r

ipar

_p_l_t


----------



## Vivy36 (2012 Január 21)

épület

k_l_gy_


----------



## Vivy36 (2012 Január 21)

külügyi

_g_z_l_s


----------



## Vivy36 (2012 Január 21)

igazolás

s_r_s


----------



## Vivy36 (2012 Január 21)

sáros

s_r_s


----------



## Vivy36 (2012 Január 21)

soros

s_t_t_d_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 21)

sötétedés

k_ _c_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 21)

kaució
b--z-s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 21)

beázás

_n_k_n_v_r


----------



## ewtsy (2012 Január 21)

unokanővér
sz_kl_m_sz_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 21)

sziklamászás

d_nt_tl_n


----------



## schererjani (2012 Január 21)

döntetlen

h_r_p_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

harapás
-p-l-s


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 22)

ápolás

h_t_r_z_tl_n


----------



## Mézes Céh (2012 Január 22)

határozatlan

_l_t_rz_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

életérzés
b-n-tp-nz és h-l-p-nz


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 22)

bánatpénz és hálapénz
_tk_r_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 22)

ötkerekű

r_tk_s_g


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

ritkaság
-p-lm-j-


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 22)

épelméjű

m-s-rv-z-t-


----------



## anoram (2012 Január 22)

műsorvezető
k_s_l_a_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 22)

hegyipatak írta:


> épelméjű
> 
> m-s-rv-z-t-


 
műsorvezető

t_t_kz_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 22)

*anoram*: megfejtésed jó, feladványod nem jó. *A magánhangzókat kell elrejteni!*

titokzatos

k-t-sztr-f-


----------



## ktamas76 (2012 Január 22)

katasztrófa

t-k-rt-j-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 22)

tükörtojás

d--l-kt-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 22)

dialektus

_j_szt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

ijesztő
kr-mp-sz


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 22)

krampusz

t_l_p_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

telepi/télapó
k-pk-d-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 22)

kapkodó

l_t_sv_zsg_l_t


----------



## loede (2012 Január 23)

látásvizsgálat

t_zf_sz_k


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 23)

tűzfészek

sz_l_gf_gg_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 23)

szalagfüggöny
k-n-p-


----------



## Dici1128 (2012 Január 23)

kanapé
l_v_st_szt_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 23)

lovastiszti

_t_ _v_d


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 23)

utóévad

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 23)

kalamajka

_ng_ny_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 23)

inganyag

k-r-m--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 23)

kerámia 
sz_k_rc_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 23)

szekerce

_gy_n_s_g


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Január 23)

egyéniség
k-l-nb-z-s-g


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 23)

különbözőség

k_l_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 23)

kalap, kilép

b_gr_


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

bögre

k_b_tg_mb


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 23)

kabátgomb

e-é-f-g-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 23)

egérfogó 
p_tv_zsg_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 23)

pótvizsga

k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 23)

kosárlabda

f_k_sz_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 23)

fűkaszál

sz_r_p_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 23)

fókuszál

szerepel

m_h_lyt_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 23)

műhelytitok

n--v


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 23)

naív

sz_l_k_rr_ _r


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 24)

*lmichele: *feladványod nem jó, a magánhangzókat kell elrejteni!

szólókarrier

gr-v-t-c--


----------



## Dici1128 (2012 Január 24)

gravitáció
sz_rv_s_g_ncs


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

szarvasagancs

f_g_n_t_s_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

foganatosítás

sz_bv_ny_s


----------



## loede (2012 Január 24)

szabványos

k_m_nc_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

kemence

gy_m_nt


----------



## bandee26 (2012 Január 24)

beebeus írta:


> kemence
> 
> gy_m_nt



gyémánt

_ngy_lb_gy_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

angyalbögyörő 

f__sk_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 24)

faiskola
f_ _pr_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

faaprítók

f-ly-s-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

folyosó

l_ _p_rd


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

leopárd

t_zh_ny_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

tűzhányó

l_n_l_ _m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

linóleum

_z_m_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

üzemág

k--s-k


----------



## feco8684 (2012 Január 24)

b-rc-l-n-


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

kiesik 

l_ _g_z_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

leigazol

_ll_tb_r_t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

állatbarát

_ll_g_r_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

allegória

m-z--k


----------



## manu2 (2012 Január 24)

mozaik

-t-ls-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

utolsó

m_l_t_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 24)

mulató
m-l-tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

_(maláta _

molett, mulatt

l_p_ck_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

lapocka

r_d_k_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

radikális

m_st_rs_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

mesterséges

t_r_ml_bd_r_g_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

teremlabdarúgás

_r_k_ _d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

árukiadó

_ll_sl_h_t_s_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

álláslehetőség

v_zr_jz


----------



## anya10 (2012 Január 24)

vízrajz

_ngy_lh_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

angyalhaj

_nt_l_p


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

antilop

_t_ _z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

utóíz

f_sz_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

fűszeres

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

árnyékszék

v_ll_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

vallomás

k_rb_csl_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

kárbecslő

b_zt_s_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

biztosítás

v_r_t_r_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

váróterem

f_rjt_j_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

fürjtojás

_ny_ncs_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

ínyencség

p_rf_lh_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

porfelhő

b_r_nyb_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

báránybőr

v_rsl_sl_cs_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

virslislecsó

b_r_tf_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

barátfüle

m_d_rt_j


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

madártej

_d_ssz_j_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

édesszájú (Odüsszeja)

r_p_s_l_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

répasaláta (Fantasztikus vagy!)

k_k_r_c_k_s_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

kukoricakása

h_jd_n_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

hajdina

p_sz_lyl_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 24)

paszulyleves

f_lkl_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

folklór

d_n_szt__


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

dinasztia

D_ll_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

Dallas

k_nt_rf_l_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

köntörfalazás

h_rc_dz_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

harcedzett

_lv_s_j_gy


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

olvasójegy

k_nyvm_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

könyvmoly

m_gh_t_r_zh_t_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 24)

meghatározhatatlan

f_jv_szt_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 24)

fejvesztett

v_r_lv_d_sg_tl_


----------



## loede (2012 Január 24)

véralvadásgátló

_r_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 25)

irány

k_r_sztm_tsz_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 25)

keresztmetszet

-l--d-sm-d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

előadásmód

-d--d-


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 25)

odaadó
f-l-s-l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

felesel

-t-mr--kt-r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

atomreaktor

k_z_ph_tv_d


----------



## Dorothea21 (2012 Január 25)

középhátvéd

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

szalamandra

_k_d_lym_nt_s_t_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

akadálymentesítés

g_lf_szt_v_l


----------



## Dici1128 (2012 Január 25)

marcipán
_k_cm_z


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

akácméz

h_sh_z_m 

g_lf_szt_v_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

húshozam
gólfesztivál

k-v--r


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 25)

kaviár

_lt_z_t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

öltözet

f_ _k_r


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 25)

fiáker

t_ _r_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

tiara

_lv_ _nd_


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 25)

elviendő

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

kutyaszorító

_l_v_n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

eleven

_k_p_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 25)

okapi

r_m_nyf_t_m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

reményfutam

h_s_g_r


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

hősugár

k-m-n-e


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

kemence

m_kr_b__l_g__


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 25)

makrobiológia

t_h_n_sz_t


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

tehenészet

sz-r-a-m-s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 25)

szorgalmas

_v_gb_t_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

üvegbetét

h_zh_zsz_ll_t_s


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

házhozszállítás

p_zz_r_nd_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

pizzarendelés

h_mb_rg_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 25)

hamburger

n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 25)

nokedliszaggatókiss

z_ls_gh_m_z_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

zöldséghámozó

s_jtr_sz_l_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 25)

sajtreszelő

t_szt_sz_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

tésztaszűrő

s_rp_ny_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

serpenyő

k-k-sz-i-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

kókuszdió

_sm_r_tl_n


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

ismeretlen

g-l-g-ny-b-k-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

galagonyabokor

r_g_d_z_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

ragadozó

-sz-b-r-c-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 25)

őszibarack

g_zp_l_ck


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 25)

gázpalack

f_k_ck_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

fakocka

l_kb_r_nd_z_s


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 25)

lakberendzés

k_lk_p_szt_


----------



## MamSinclair (2012 Január 25)

kelkáposzta

s_r_kf_rd_k_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

sarokfürdőkád

t_tk_s


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

titkos

sz-r-l-m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 25)

szerelem

zs_km_ny


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 25)

zsákmány

t-n-a-a-t-


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 26)

zsákmány

-gysz-r--n


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 26)

egyszerűen
pr-b-b-b-


----------



## Krisee (2012 Január 26)

próbababa
v_ll_ny_szl_p


----------



## loede (2012 Január 26)

villanyoszlop

r_fl_kt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

reflektor

r_c_pt


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 26)

recept

Sz-p-ég-s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Január 26)

Szépséges

_r_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

árulás

sz_m_rm_s


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 26)

szemérmes

k-v-ncs-


----------



## manu2 (2012 Január 26)

kiváncsi

-ll-tk-rt


----------



## borazsofi (2012 Január 26)

gőzölög

_lt_l_b_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

manu2 írta:


> kiváncsi
> 
> -ll-tk-rt


 
állatkert

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

szóözön

k_nfl_kt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

konfliktus

sz_rm_ _r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

szőrmeáru

s_v_t_g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

sivatag

sz_r_r_t_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

szűrőréteg

f-l--


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

fólia (szaruréteg is 

_g_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

egál

g_l_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

gülü

sz_ _tt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

(gúla)

szúette
p_r_l_l_gr_mm_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

paralelogramma

p_r_l_l_p_p_d_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

paralelopipedon

s_b_rl_ng


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

sóbarlang

f_ _t_ _r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

főütőér

g_r_nc_szl_p


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

gerincoszlop

_l_ _d_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

előidéz

f_ly_m_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

folyamatos

b_ _sk_l_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

beiskoláz

n_pk_z_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 26)

napközi
l-f-l-z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

lefölöz

cs_rm_ly


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

csermely

cs_b_ly_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

csobolyó

g_r_b_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

gereben

k_nd_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

kender

l_nv_sz_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

lenvászon

_ll_p_tf_lm_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

állapotfelmérés

h_lyz_tj_l_nt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

helyzetjelentés

k_lcs_nh_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

kölcsönhatás

f_nyt_r_p_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

fényterápia

gy_gym_d


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Gőzölög
sz r l m


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Szerelem
v l a o


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Villamos 
a t p l a


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Autópálya
s r s o o


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Sörösdoboz
v ll m s n r i


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Villamosenergia
b d p s


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Budapest


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

beebeus írta:


> fényterápia
> 
> gy_gym_d



gyógymód

_d_gb_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

idegbaj

h_jt_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

hajtépés

g_m_sz_b_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

gumiszoba

_lm_b_t_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

elmebeteg

m_g_sz_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

megőszül

_d_g_sk_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

idegeskedés

h_jf_st_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 26)

hajfesték

t_l_r_ns


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

toleráns

sz_v_p_k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

szövőpók

h_ngy_b_ly


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

hangyaboly

r_v_rcs_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

rovarcsípés

_ll_rg_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

allergia

_lt_rn_t_v gy_gym_d


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

alternatív gyógymód

_gyk_ntr_ll


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

agykontroll

_nk_v_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

önkívület

_n_rg_ _b_mb_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 26)

energiabomba

k_rt_cst_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 26)

kartácstűz

g_ly_f_g_


----------



## HudiX (2012 Január 27)

golyófogó

h_ldk_r_s


----------



## loede (2012 Január 27)

holdkóros

b_zd_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 27)

buzdít
k-nt-r


----------



## -Mr- (2012 Január 27)

kántor

h_rm_s_gr_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

hármasugrás

_l_mp__


----------



## -Mr- (2012 Január 27)

olimpia

c_mk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

címke

d_ll_m_s


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 27)

dallamos
_k_r_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

akaratos

m_g_rt_


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 27)

megértő
z_v_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

zavaros

f_lt_k_ny


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 27)

féltékeny
pr_d_szt_n_c_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 27)

predisztencia (googlém kiakadt ettől a szótól - de én is tudok egy csomó ilyet, ha kéritek föladhatok párat

r_p_ _


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 27)

rúpia

k_f_j_z_ _r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 27)

kifejezőerő

m_gr_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 27)

migrén

_tr_nd


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

kistuzok írta:


> predisztencia (googlém kiakadt ettől a szótól - de én is tudok egy csomó ilyet, ha kéritek föladhatok párat
> 
> Nem kérünk csúnya szavakat, köszönjük!!! kiss
> 
> ...


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 27)

éltető altató 

r_k_ndr_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

rákendról (vicces így írva)

p_p_rs_rk_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 27)

papírsárkány

_g_v_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

igavonó

sz_rk_m_rh_


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

szürkemarha
f_rg_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

forgalom

t_lj_s_tm_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 27)

teljesítmény

l_sz_rsz_m


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

lószerszám
gy_pl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

gyeplő

h_ng_r_k_m


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

hungarikum

t_v_ls_gt_rt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

távolságtartás

v_l_s_g_s


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

valóságos

gy_r_kj_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

gyerekjáték

b_lh_p__c


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

bolhapiac

sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

szerencsejáték

m_zl_st_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 27)

mázlista
sz-r-ncs-f-- (rokonértelmű)


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

szerencsefia

t_mb_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 27)

tombola

m_l_gfr_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

melegfront

k_t_g_r__


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 27)

kategória

r_vk_l_ _z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 27)

révkalauz

b_r_sty_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 27)

borostyán

m_nd_l_f_ny_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Január 27)

mandulafenyő

b_r_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 27)

boróka

g_nz_ng


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 27)

ginzeng

h_t_ _ny_g


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 28)

hűtőanyag

k_rny_z_tb_r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 28)

Grandilkó írta:


> ginzeng
> 
> h_t_ _ny_g


 
hatóanyag
környezetbarát

-d--l-s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 28)

ideális
b-k-f-nt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 28)

bakafánt

t_z_f_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

tüzifa

cs-l-g-ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 28)

csalogány

t_t_v_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

tétova

sz-l-b-r-i


----------



## acura00 (2012 Január 28)

szeleburdi
p-r-l-l-g-a-m


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

paralelogramm

T-b-r-zs-


----------



## BSErzsi (2012 Január 28)

Tubarózsa
c_tr_mf_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 28)

citromfa / citromfű

g_n_sz


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

gonosz

cs-r-p-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 29)

cserepes

z-r-r-nd-zv-ny


----------



## loede (2012 Január 29)

zárórendezvény?

d_r_l


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

daráló
m_gz_tv_z


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 29)

magzatviz
t_rt_s_l_m


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

tartóselem
k_ty_t_j


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

kutyatej

f-z-l-k


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

főzelék
p_nz_szs_k


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 29)

pénzeszsák
m-d-rt-j


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

madártej
cs_lk_sb_b


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

csülkösbab

z-l-s-l-t-


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

zöldsaláta
b_r_tv_p_ng_


----------



## audriii30 (2012 Január 29)

borotvapenge
cs_r_p_sv_r_g


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

cserepesvirág

t-h-r-u-ó


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 29)

teherautó

g_z_g_


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

gázégő
gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 29)

gyalogkakukk  n-pf-gy-tk-z-s


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

napfogyatkozás
p_pr_k_skr_mpl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 29)

paprikáskrumpli

r_g_j_ncs_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

rigojancsi

m-k-st-sz-a


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

mákostészta
m_csk_t_pp_ncs


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

macskatappancs

cs-k-l-d-l-k-r


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

csokoládélikőr
k_tr_ch_rc


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

ketrecharc

-jj-l-sz-kr-ny


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

éjjeliszekrény
g_zt_rb_n_


----------



## czandi71 (2012 Január 29)

vigasság


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

mandala69 írta:


> éjjeliszekrény
> g_zt_rb_n_



gázturbina

-sz-e-l-n-


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

eszterlánc

b_nz_nt_rt_ly


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

benzintartály

f-k-r-n-


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 30)

fakorona
l-b-t-p-rt-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

libatepertő

sz_t_rf_z_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

szótárfüzet

k_zs_gf_jl_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

készségfejlesztés

l_b_k_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

libikóka

_l_jf_stm_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

olajfestmény

m_v_szl_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

művészlélek

g-l-r--


----------



## loede (2012 Január 30)

galéria

_c_ _nj_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

óceánjáró

r_m_t_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

remeterák

sz_kl_k_rt


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 30)

sziklakert.. p-nyv-r-g-ny..


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

ponyvaregény

m_l_nk_l_ _


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 30)

melankólia..-jj-l-sz-kr-ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

éjjeliszekrény

p_ll_ng_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

pillangó

m_s_s_jt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

mesesajt

n_m_sp_n_sz


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

nemespenész
..t.zm.s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

autizmus

k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 30)

katicabogár

l_v_sz_r_k


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 30)

lövészárok

d_d_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

dödölle

cs_zl_


----------



## kisneon (2012 Január 30)

csúzli
l_k_sf_nnt_rt_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 30)

lakásfenntartás....cs-mp-r-g-szt-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

csemperagasztó

t_p_t_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

tapéta

h_s_g_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

hűségadó

h_s_bb_rg_ny_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

hasábburgonya

p_t_m


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Január 30)

hűségidő
b_cs_l_t


----------



## kisneon (2012 Január 30)

becsület
a_d_ss_gcs_kk_nt__s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 30)

kistuzok írta:


> hasábburgonya
> 
> p_t_m


 
potom
becsület

t_szt_ss_g_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

tisztességes

_r_mk_r


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

áramkör


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

t lh t tl n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

telhetetlen

r_ _n_s


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

ráunás
k.sz.n.sz


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 30)

köszönés
r-k-f-r-k


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Január 30)

rókafarok
_lv_s_


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

olvasó
.n.r.x..s


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

koszinusz volt...


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

anorexiás

sz_f_j


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 30)

szófaj
k-m-n-k-c--


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)

komunikácio

f-gy-e-t-l-n


----------



## borazsofi (2012 Január 30)

gőzölög
h_r_p_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 30)

*kukta:* fegyvertelen (a magánhangzókat kell elrejteni, így: f-gyv-rt-l-n)

*borazsofi:* hozzászólásod lebeg, nem folytatása semminek!


b--gy-z-s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 31)

beágyazás
h-lm-z-ll-p-t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 31)

halmazállapot

k_rl_v_l


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 31)

körlevél
-szv-szt-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

észvesztő

b_lh_c_rk_sz


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 31)

bolhacirkusz
s-jtk-k-c


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

sajtkukac

k_nysz_rz_bb_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 31)

kényszerzubbony

r_gg_l_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

reggeli

t_ _f_z_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 31)

teafőző

m_t_rcs_n_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

motorcsónak

v_t_rl_v_sz_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Január 31)

vitorlavászon

sz_lcs_nd


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

szélcsend

v_sm_csk_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 31)

vasmacska

_r_v_g_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

erővágó

sz_l_nc_


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

erővágó

_ol_ _s_ _bd_


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 31)

tollaslabda

h-g-ly-


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Január 31)

szelence
hógolyó
k_pm_t_t_s


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

képmutatás


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

z_ _g_ _ _l_ _k_


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

Hátha így könnyebb:
z_ _g_r_l_ ck_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Január 31)

zongoralecke
_st_m_s_


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

estimese

l_ _z_rt_


----------



## bsike (2012 Január 31)

lapzárta

Ő_ _id_


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

Őzgida


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

A folytatás:

K_ _c_i_l_g


----------



## bsike (2012 Január 31)

Őzgida

b_r_t_a_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 31)

a legelső oldalon van leírva a játékszabály...el kéne olvasni!!


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

Őzgida

d _g_ _ú_ó


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 31)

dugóhúzó

f-k-n-l


----------



## Tatikati (2012 Január 31)

fakanál
f z d ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

főzőedény

ny_k_gl_b


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 31)

nyakigláb

b_l_s_tv_sz_ly_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

balesetveszélyes

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 31)

szerpentin

_sz_pp_k_l_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 31)

iszappakolás

s_r_t_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 31)

sóréteg

_rv_csk_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 31)

árvácska

_rsz_lg_l_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Január 31)

őrszolgálat

v_zsz_nt_s


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 31)

vizszintes

f_gg_l_g_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 31)

függőleges
v-z-rs-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

vezérsík

_l_l_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

élőlény

sz-m-rm-tl-n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

szemérmetlen

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

gyermekláncfű

v-ssz--ml-k-z-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

visszaemlékezés

s_rk_l_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

sarkalatos

h-rm-n--


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

harmónia

l_b_r_nt_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

labirintus

s-r-g-ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

seregély

v_p_r_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

vipera
t_kl_mp_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

töklámpa

d_szk_v_l_g_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

diszkóválogatás

sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

_díszkivilágítás-_ra gondoltam  ügyes!!!

szemfényvesztés
k_z_ns_g_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

közönséges

f-n-t-k-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

fonetikus / fanatikus

t_rm_sz_t_s


----------



## Dorothea21 (2012 Február 1)

természetes 

d_j_gr_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

díjugratás

l_nd_l_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 1)

lendületes 
k_rbl_v_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

kurblivas

sz_lh_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 1)

szélhábos

b_b_rcs_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

bibircsók

_rt_cs_k_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 1)

articsóka
h_j_p_dl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

hajópadló

l-mb-r--


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 1)

lambéria

h_sm_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 1)

hasmánt

t_r_k_ny


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 1)

törékeny
h-j-t-r-s


----------



## biborka... (2012 Február 1)

hajótörés
m_l_t_z_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 1)

mulátozás
*-d-tl-n-n-ps-g* (kötőjellel összekapcsolt két szó)ekkor még nem összetett szó. Segítség:az "n-n"a szókapcsolati pont
-d-tl-n-n-ps-g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 2)

idétlen / adótlan / ódátlan népség

n_v_ts_g_s


----------



## lantos77 (2012 Február 2)

nevetséges

_d_j_r_s


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)

időjárás

sz-m-r-ü-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 2)

szamárfül

b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 2)

babapiskóta

_lr_st_ll


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 2)

elrestell

t_l_l_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 2)

találó
sz-k-r-k-


----------



## HudiX (2012 Február 2)

szókirakó

_ny_l_g


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 2)

enyeleg
f_ny_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 2)

fényerő

v_rny_m_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 2)

vérnyomás

r_mh_lm_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 2)

romhalmaz

_mm_nr_ndsz_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 2)

immunrendszer
v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## Fiocco (2012 Február 2)

vitaminbomba
sz_jk_s_r


----------



## loede (2012 Február 2)

szájkosár

_st_l_k


----------



## Kremo (2012 Február 2)

őstulok
cs_cs_r_b_rs_


----------



## kalmartam (2012 Február 3)

csicseriborsó
h_v_h_r


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 3)

hóvihar

_tv_szt_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

útvesztő
n-pf-gy-tk-z-s


----------



## loede (2012 Február 3)

napfogyatkozás

v_rv_n_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

vérvonal

p_rc_l_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 3)

porcelán

sz-sz-ty-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

szószátyár

p_l_k_n


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

pelikán
h-zt-zn-z-


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 3)

háztűznéző

_l_pl_p


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

alaplap
b_t_rb_lt


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

alaplap
b-rs-ny-sz-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

bútorbolt
bársonyszék

_l_g_rn_t_r_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 3)

ülőgarnitúra
k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## Bettibébi (2012 Február 3)

kéményseprő
j_g_s_tv_ny


----------



## tgabika (2012 Február 3)

jogosítvány
gy_r_k_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

gyerekülés

p_l_nk_


----------



## Bettibébi (2012 Február 3)

pelenka
g_ly_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

golyó / gólya / gálya

m_nd_r_n


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

mandarin
b-n-nf-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

banánfa

f_n_ms_g


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

finomság
gy-ngyk-sz-r-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

gyöngykoszorú
k-r-k-gy-r-


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

karikagyűrű
h-f-v-s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

hófúvás..
f-rr-ltb-r


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

forraltbor

sz-nk-z-s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

szánkózás..jippi.
-d-j-r-sj-l-nt-s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 3)

időjárásjelentés

_vny_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

évnyi

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 3)

kürtőskalács

m_g_n_t


----------



## borazsofi (2012 Február 3)

magánút
k_kt_l


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

koktél
cs-ntv-z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

csontváz (szervusz Anikó!)

h_ngsz_n


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

hangszín
h-v-h-r

(szia,üdvözöllek)


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

hóvihar

sz-nk-z-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 3)

szánkózás

-lk-h-l


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

alkohol
sp-rtr-p-rt-r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

sportriporter

m_k_rcs_ly_


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

műkorcsolya
f-rs-ng-b-l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

farsangi bál

m-sk-r-


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

maskara
b-lk-r-ly


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

bálkirály

-ls- cs-k


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

elsőcsók
r-m-nt-k-


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

romantika

sz-v-csk-k


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Február 3)

szivecskék

v-nd-gf-g-d-


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

vendégfogadó

p-st-k-cs-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

postakocsi

t_v_r_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

távirat

gy-rsv-n-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 3)

gyorsvonat

g_zm_zd_ny


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 3)

gőzmozdony

v_sp_r_p_


----------



## loede (2012 Február 3)

vasparipa

v_spr_f_kt_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 4)

vasprefektus
m-rb-d-t-s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 4)

morbiditás
f-nyk-p-z-g-p


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 4)

fényképezőgép

m-nk--r-


----------



## loede (2012 Február 4)

munkaóra

_n_m_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 4)

animáció

l_tv_ny_s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 4)

látványos

k_ny_r_v_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 4)

kanyaríves
h-jt-k-ny-r


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 4)

hajtűkanyar
h_l_nc


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 4)

hólánc
s-l-s-kl-s


----------



## loede (2012 Február 4)

sílesiklás?

_ml_d_z_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 4)

igen 
omladozik
-nk-gn-t-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 4)

inkognitó

_l_rc


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 4)

álarc
b-s-j-r-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 4)

busójárás

h_gy_m_ny


----------



## timoteus73deniro (2012 Február 4)

gőzölög

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## timoteus73deniro (2012 Február 4)

bocsi, még kezdő vagyok, elbambultam, az első oldalt néztem...

hagyomány

j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 4)

jegesmedve
s-rkv-d-k-n


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 5)

stemari írta:


> jegesmedve
> s-rkv-d-k-n


 
sarkvidéken
c_d_r_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

(#43199) : meztelen 
(#43200): cudaridő /cudar idő/
j_ g_r_ ls_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 5)

jégeralsó

m_g_b_zt_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

magabiztos
_l_r_l_t_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 5)

előrelátó
sz-r-t-tr-m-lt-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 5)

előrelátó
sz-r-t-tr-m-lt-


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 5)

szeretetreméltó
l--p-d-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 5)

leapadás

s_ml_g_s


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 5)

semleges

k-k-csk-l


----------



## villanto (2012 Február 5)

kukucskál

zs-ml-g-mb-c


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 5)

zsemlegombóc

h-t-r-z-tt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

határozott
_d_sk_m_ny


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 5)

édeskömény

v-s-l-d-szk-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

vasalódeszka
k_l_ _d_szk_p


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 5)

kaleidoszkóp

r-k-sz-z-m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

rekeszizom
v_r_gsz_r_m


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 5)

virágszirom

p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

palacsintasütő
s_t_t_k


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 6)

sütőtök
k-v-r-g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

kavarog, kővirág

sz_k_szt_ly


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 6)

szakosztály

p_l_nk_gy_r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

pálinkagyáros

t_tv_t_rl_


----------



## -Mr- (2012 Február 6)

tatvitorla

sz_r_ncs_s_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

szerencsesüti
p _szk_v_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

piszkavas

_szt_lt_nc_lt_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

asztaltáncoltatás
sz_lv_sg_mb_c


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

szilvásgombóc

p_tr_zs_ly_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 6)

petrezselyem

r_zm_r_ng


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

rozmaring

_szt_lf_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 6)

asztalfa?..vagy..Asztalfi..van ilyen személynév
h-r-szk-p


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

horoszkóp
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 6)

hullámvasút
sz-r-ncs-k-r-k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

szerencsekerék
l_tt_h_z_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 6)

lottóhuzás
f-rr-cs-k-


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 6)

forrócsoki

r_m_r_m_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

rumaroma
k_pk_r_t


----------



## kibola (2012 Február 6)

képkeret
_lm_k_mp_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

almakompót
sz_rv_sg_mb_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 6)

szarvasgomba

t_lt_tt
k_p_szt_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

kistuzok írta:


> szarvasgomba
> 
> t_lt_tt
> k_p_szt_



töltött káposzta

f_ _l_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 6)

fialó

_r_ _t_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

kistuzok írta:


> fialó
> 
> _r_ _t_s



FIOLA lett volna 

óraütés ???

v_r_ _c_ _


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 6)

variáció (részemről igen 

r_ _n_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

rianás

m_kr_l_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 6)

makréla

m_g_n_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

meginog

n_gl_zs_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 6)

neglizsé

h_h_lyz_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

hóhelyzet

v_tt_c_k_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 6)

vattacukor

h_rk_p_lc_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

hurkapálcika
h_rg_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

horgolótű

sz_t_r_n


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 6)

horgolótű
p-m-tg-mb-ly-g


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 6)

kozeput írta:


> horgolótű
> 
> sz_t_r_n


 szuterén...
p-h-lyc-k-r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

pehelycukor

sz_l_nk_p_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

szalonképes

d_ _d_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

diadal
d_ _d_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

diadém

m_ng_rl_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

mángorló
k_r_k_cs_p_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

karikacsapás

f_l_ _r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

falióra
n_p_l_j


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

napolaj

v_n_l_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

vanília
s_sz_r_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

sószóró
t_ _l_v_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

tealevél
k_k_ _


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

kakaó
_kc_ _


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 6)

kékia (_KÉKIA_ Kékiában kék az ég, és. Kéklő kék a levegő. Kékiában kék a lég)
f-lok-s-t


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

?????????


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

szélanyó :akció
k_pr_b_gy_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

kapribogyó ??
pr_b_ _t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

igen
próbaút ?
k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

igen :O

koronatanú ( huuu)
f_ _k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

fióka
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

szivárvány

st_l_sj_gy


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 6)

stílusjegy (Szép estét! halihó!)

h_l_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

hólapát (Kisztihand! Ezer éve.....)

s_sz_r_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 6)

sószóró(én itt voltam.., te keresed halálra magad)

sz_nk_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

szánkózás (már költekezek is)

b_ _tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 6)

biatlon (jó neked!)

gy_rsk_rcs_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

gyorskorcsolya (sajnos nem tervezett volt)

_l_mp_ _


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 6)

olimpia (mi történt?)

sp_rtv_rs_ny


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

sportverseny 
_t_ _p_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

sportverseny
_r_m_szt_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

éremosztás
_t_ _p_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

Etiópia

sz_n_n_m_


----------



## tanna2 (2012 Február 6)

szinoníma
p_d_ng


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

puding

f_ _k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

fiók
m_n_kl_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

monokli
_ _t_n_z_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

eutanázia
_ns_ny_rg_t_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 6)

önsanyargatás 

_ _t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

autó
_ _r _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

aura

s_t_h_j_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 6)

sétahajó(szóval, mi a költekezés oka?)
r_m_nt_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

romantika (megadta magát a mosógép)

m_t_d_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 6)

matador 

_r_n_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

úrinő
_sz_p_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 6)

őszapó

t_ng_l_c


----------



## loede (2012 Február 7)

tengelic

f_r_t_r_ny


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 7)

fúrótorony

p-ld-m-nd-t-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

példamondatok

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

helyesirás
k-rny-z-tsz-nny-z-s

_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"_
_Mária Sándor_


----------



## Zakimisi (2012 Február 7)

környezetszennyezés

-szt-ll-b


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 7)

asztalláb

sz_r_ncs_tl_ns_g


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 7)

szerencsétlenség

s-rst-l-ns-g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

sorstalanság

b_z_l_m


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 7)

T_v_ls_g


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 7)

bizalom

b_r_ts_g


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 7)

barátság
v_szh_lyz_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

vészhelyzet

-k-d-m--


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

akadémia

b-z-l-mk-lt-s


_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 7)

bizalomkeltés
k_r_sz_l_tt


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 7)

koraszülött
t_k_rm_nyr_p_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 7)

takarmányrépa
t_r_mt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

teremtő

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 7)

teremtő
t_h_nt_r_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 7)

asztalterítő
t_h_nt_r_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 7)

tehéntúró
_ml_kl_p


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 7)

emléklap
f_nyk_pk_r_t


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 7)

fényképkeret
_v_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

óvoda

_zg_lm_s


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 7)

izgalmas
_tv_gy


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 7)

étvágy
t_ _r_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

teória

v--sz


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 7)

viasz
b_ _ d_ z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

beidéz

v_l_g_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 7)

világos
b_ _szt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

beosztás

t_km_g


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

tökmag

k-nyvj-lz-



_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 7)

könyvjelző

sz-mp-t--


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

szimpátia

h_nt_p_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

hintőpor
b_b_ _l_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

babaolaj

_l_g_z_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

eligazítás

_lt_v_d


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

eltéved

_tv_szt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

útvesztő
k_mp_sb_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

kampósbot

s_bt_p_sz


----------



## Manco74 (2012 Február 7)

sebtapasz
g_m_b_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

gumibot

r--d-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

riadó

_lt_tv_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

ültetvény

h_zt_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

háztető

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

féktelenül
l_nd_l_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

matuzsálem

m_nk_ _nd_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

munkaundor

_l_mcs_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

elemcsere
h_l_l_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 7)

halolaj

t_k_h_lf_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

tőkehalfilé

_p_rk_d_k

(szabályosan csak mássalhangzókat feltüntetve!!!!)


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 7)

iparkodik
d_ _d_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 7)

dióda

k_l_l_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

külalak
l _v _nd_l_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

levendula
k-m-nys-pr-

_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

kéményseprő

p_h_lys_ly


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 8)

pehelysúly

r-kl-m-c--


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

reklamáció

v-ssz-sz-ml-l-s



_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 8)

visszaszámlálás

c-lk-t-z-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

célkitűzés

c_lsz_m_ly


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

célkitűzés
SarkCsilla:célszemély
ny-l-tk-z-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

nyilatkozat

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

nyakkendő
_l_ms_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

ólomsúly

sz_ksz_rv_z_t


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 8)

ólomsúly

n_sp_ly_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

naspolya
SarkCsilla:szakszervezet
h-ll-mv-s-t


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

hullámvasút
t_rp_p_p_g_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

törpepapagáj

j_lb_sz_d


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

jelbeszéd
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

kakastaréj

sz-mp-t-k-s

_ "Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

szimpatikus

gy_f_sd_b_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

gyufásdoboz
h_rk_p_lc_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

hurkapálcika

k_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

körforgalom
_tk_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

útkereszteződés

t_m_gk_zl_k_d_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

tömegközlekedés
_l_sztr_jk


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

ülősztrájk

t_nt_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

tüntetés
f_lv_n_l_s


----------



## loede (2012 Február 8)

felvonulás

f_lt_r_kv_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

feltörekvő

c_lt_d_t_s


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 8)

céltudatos
_lv_s_lh_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

elviselhető
f_lh_t_lm_z_s


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 8)

felhatalmazás
_r_tt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

irattár

st_t_szt_k_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

statisztika

k_t_l_g_s


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 8)

katalógus
_r_f_rg_l_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

áruforgalom
h_ _nyc_kk


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

hiánycikk

t_rv_nym_d_s_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

törvénymódosítás
p_nzh_m_s_t_s


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 8)

pénzhamisitás
k_nyvv_zsg_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

könyvvizsgáló

k_nyv_l_


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

könyvelő
t_k_r_ksz_v_tk_z_t


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 8)

takarékszövetkezet
k_zg_zd_s_gt_n


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

közgazdaságtan
m_kr_ _k_n_m_ _


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 8)

makroekonómia,
m_rk_t_ngm_n_dzs_r


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

marketingmanager
sz_l_m_m_st_r


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

szalámimester.(Balatoni József)

gy-rty-f-ny




_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

gyertyafény

b_r_t_k


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 8)

barátok

b_lcs_ss_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

_(boríték) _
bölcsesség
--t-p-ly-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

autópálya

-ll-tf-g-r-a





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

állatfigura
p_ly_sb_b_


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

pólyásbaba
j-l-e-b-l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

stemari írta:


> állatfigura
> p_ly_sb_b_


pólyásbaba
Mivel elrontotta Fairymysz a feladványt
b-n--gy-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

stemari írta:


> állatfigura
> p_ly_sb_b_


 
pólyásbaba

sz_r_k_z_tt


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 8)

(#43398) béna agyú ?

(#43399) szórakozott

sz_mb_v_t_l
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3352456&postcount=43398


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

számbavétel
ny_lv_nt_rt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

nyilvántartás

_lr_v_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

elrévül
_br_nd_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

ábrándos

f_l_ _r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

falióra

k--sz


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

kiosz (kisiparosok Országos szövetsége)
sz-rv--ns


----------



## sz.rea (2012 Február 8)

szerviens

v_lt_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

_(káosz)_
változás
p_r_h_gym_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

póréhagyma és valóban inkább káosz
k-t-l-s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

köteles

m_r_l_f_rr_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

merülőforraló

r_d_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

rideg

v_sz_lyz_n_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

veszélyzóna
s-r-kv-s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

sarokvas

sz_f_szl_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

szófoszlány
l-b-zs-r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

libazsír

v_sm_csk_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

vasmacska

sz_sz_scs_sz_ (porcelánból van, étel van benne


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

szószoscsésze?..

kr-st-lyp-h-r





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"_
_Mária Sándor_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

kristálypohár (végre egy szakember 

sz_ f_j


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

szófaj

sz-n-n-m-




_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

szinoníma 

k_zm_nd_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

közmondás

_ll_g_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

illegális
_k_rh_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

ikerház

p_p_cs


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

papucs(pipacs)

m_s_n_szt_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

masiniszta

l-ng-scs-ll-p-t-





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 8)

lengéscsillapító

cs-l-d-s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

családos

r_t_n_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 8)

retina
t-rt-d-r-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 8)

tortadara

_tcs_k_l_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

Aariella: forraltbor
étcsokoládé
_d_ssz_j_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

édesszájú

h-bcs-k 





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"_
_Mária Sándor_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

habcsók

v_t_m_nb_mb_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 8)

vitaminbomba

-t-t-sz-k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

etetőszék

d_ _d_ m


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 8)

diadém

k-v-r-t-lb-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

keverőtálba ?
c_rn_m_t_lt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

cérnametélt

m_gy_nt_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

műgyanta

f_gp_szk_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

fogpiszkáló

l_p_r_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

leporelló

p_r_v_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

paraván

sz_r_c_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

szaracén

p_m_t_f_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

pemetefű

p_zsg_p_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

pezsgőpor

ny_l_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

nyalóka (kakasos)

b_csk_rsz_j


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

bocskorszíj

b_cs_f_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

búcsúfia

c_ll_v_ld_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

céllövölde

g_m_b_b_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

gumibábu

_tc_b_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

utcabál
h_lgyv_l_sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

hölgyválasz


f_rs_ng_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

farsangoló

_t_p_ _


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

utópia

_lk_h_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 8)

alkohol

_j_nl_l_v_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 8)

ajánlólevél

sz-kf-gl-l-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

székfoglaló
m_nk_k_r_l_


----------



## taber (2012 Február 8)

munkakerülő
_ll_s_nt_rj_


----------



## loede (2012 Február 8)

állásinterjú

_g_tv_r_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 9)

egetverő

t_p_szt_l_tl_n


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

tapasztalatlan

k-nysz-rm-nk-





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

kényszermunka
h-l-k--szt


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

holokauszt

g-zk-mr-





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## loede (2012 Február 9)

gázkamra

v_d_sz_d_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

vadászidény

sz_mp_t_ _


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

szimpátia

k-r-k-cs-p-s





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

kerékcsapás

cs_p_gyg_ly_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

csapágygolyó

_sztr_g_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 9)

osztriga

_r__sk_gy_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

óriáskígyó

k_pk_r_t


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Február 9)

képkeret
m_nnyd_rg_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

mennydörgés

s_t_p_lc_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

sétapálca

v-r-t-ml-szt-s




_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

vérátömlesztés

s_t_p_d


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 9)

satupad

sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

szépirodalom
b_ll_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

ballada
tr_f_lk_z_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

tréfálkozás

h_sk_lt_m_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

hősköltemény

k_pr_g_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

képregény

k_c_g_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

kacagány
m_kv_r_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

mákvirág

p_k_r_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 9)

mákvirág

sp-c--l-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

pékáru
speciális

g_zf_ck_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

gazfickó

r_vk_l_ _z


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 9)

révkalauz

d-r-ksz-g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

derékszög

g_mk_p_cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

gémkapocs
_kt_k_k_c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

aktakukac

b_z_l_mg_rj_szt_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

bizalomgerjesztő

f_ttt_j_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

főtt tojás

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

fogyókúra

t_llb_m_nd_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

tollbamondás

sz_rg_lm_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

szorgalmas

k_l_zh_j_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

kalózhajó
sz_rz_t_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

szerzetes

r_ndf_n_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

rendfőnök

_p_c_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

apáca,apuci
r_d_r_ll_m_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

radarállomás

k_r_lt_k_nt_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

rölültekintő

h_ngz_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

hangzatos

b_cs_l_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

becsületes

k_gyv_szt_tt


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 9)

kegyvesztett
h_z_p_l_nk_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

házipálinka

sz_mf_nyv_szt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

szemfényvesztés

l_ny_g_z_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

lenyűgöző

f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 9)

lenyűgöző
h_rsf_v_r_g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

hársfavirág

f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

fenegyerek

b_r_ts_g_s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 9)

barátságos

h__s_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

hóesés

m-gh-t-


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 9)

megható
t_m_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

tömeges
sz_mp_ll_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

tömeges
h-z-gk-t-lt-


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 9)

szempilla, hézagkitöltés
_rd_k_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

érdekes
h-z-gk-t-lt-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

hézagkitöltő

_mb_rs_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 9)

emberséges

c_r_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

ciráda
d-k-r-c--


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 9)

ciráda
p_rh_nt_s


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 9)

beebeus írta:


> ciráda
> d-k-r-c--


dekoráció


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

porhintés

v-r-gk-rn-v-l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 9)

virágkarnevál

k_k_r_c_cs_t_


----------



## Bogey73 (2012 Február 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

kukoricacsata

v-ssz-p-r-p-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 9)

(kukoricacsuta)

vesszőparipa

k_v_z_cc


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

kávézacc

v-gy-nny-l-tk-z-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

vagyonnyilatkozat

j_t_l_mf_l_t


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

jutalomfalat

cs-k-f-g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 9)

csukafog

b_dz_l_kv_r


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 9)

bodzalekvár
zs-ml-m-rzs-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

zsemlemorzsa

c-k-rdr-zs-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

cukordrazsé

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 9)

palacsinta
h-ngsz-r-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 9)

hangszóró

_ml_k_z_t_s


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

emlékezetes

t-j-sf-h-rj-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 9)

tojásfehérje

_kc_m_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

ekcéma
v_szk_t_gs_g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 9)

viszketegség

_rr_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

érrög
_r_t_b_l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

aratóbál
l-bsz-g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

lábszag
m_st_rg_z


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

mustárgáz
z-bh-gy-z-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

zabhegyező
m_ v_szl_l_k


----------



## 12krisztina (2012 Február 9)

művészlélek
g_rn_t_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

garnitúra
t_n_sz_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 9)

teniszütő

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 9)

szélkakas

_r_km_zg_


----------



## mutzee (2012 Február 9)

örökmozgó

d_r_zsf_sz_k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 9)

darázsfészek

l_p_sm_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

lépesméz
_r_m_szt_s


----------



## mutzee (2012 Február 9)

lépesméz

k_rh_nt_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 9)

körhinta

l_b_k_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

libikóka
2x 



_r_m_szt_s


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 10)

éremosztás

s_l_t_ _nt_t


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

salátaöntet

gy-ngyv-r-g


----------



## loede (2012 Február 10)

gyöngyvirág

_tv_lt_zt_t


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

átváltoztat

m-ggy-sr-t-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 10)

meggyesrétes

r_tsz_k_ll_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

rőtszakállú
k-p-szny-k-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 10)

kopasznyakú

f_kt_l_n


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

féktelen
l--p-l-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 10)

leépülő

_st_nt_l_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

istentelen

j_gk_ck_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

jégkocka

p-zsg-f-rd-


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 10)

pezsgőfürdő 

k-r-sk-d-l-m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

kereskedelem

_z_n_tr_gz_t_


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 10)

üzenetrögzítő
_k_rb_b_k_cs_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

ikerbabakocsi

cs_ll_gh_ll_s


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 10)

csillaghullás
--g-szt-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

augusztus

_vf_rd_l_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

augusztus

sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

évforduló

sz-v-rv-ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

szemfényvesztés
szivárvány

k_st_ly


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 10)

kastély
h-l-st-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

halastó

p-h-ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

pehely / páholy

h_b_tl_n


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

hibátlan

sz-mr-bb-n-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

szemrebbenés

f_ty_l


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 10)

fátyol/fütyül
-r-d-t


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

fátyol

l-v-n-v-sz-ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

eredet / áradat
lavinaveszély

cs_k_h_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

csikóhal
l_ng_szt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

languszta

_z_ltl_b_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

ízeltlábú
zs-kv-rr-t-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

zsákvarrato(nem megy a hosszú o betüm)

h-gy-m-ny-rz-s


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

Aariella írta:


> zsákvarrato(nem megy a hosszú o betüm)
> 
> h-gy-m-ny-rz-s


 zsákvarrótű... 

hagyományőrzés

t-llt-rt-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

tolltartó

_ll_n_rz_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

ellenőrző

k-p-sl-p


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

képeslap

cs-ll-gh-ll-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

csillaghullás
j_gm_d_r


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

jégmadár

k-rty-f-lt-lt-s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

kártyafeltoltés

p-h-rk-sz-nt-


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

pohárköszöntő

-th-rd-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

áthordó

k_l_br_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

kolibri

sz-mp-ll-f-st-k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

szempillafesték
_ksz_rd_b_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

ékszerdoboz

f_gz_m_nc


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

fogzománc

k-ncs-sl-d-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

kincsesláda
l_d_k_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

ládiko

-r-ny-s-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

beebeus írta:


> ládika / ládikó
> 
> ny_kl_nc


 

nyaklánc

-r-ny-s-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

aranyos / arányos / erényes

k_rp_r_c


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

aranyáso...

karperec


g-mb-st-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

_bocsi, félreolvastam_

gombostű
k_ld_kzs_n_r


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

köldökzsinór

k-gy-b-v-l-


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

kígyóbűvölő

gy-rgy-l-g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

gyurgyalag

p-l-p


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

polip


_n_rg_ _v_ls_g


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

polip

k-l-pzs-n-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

energiaválság
kalapzsinór

c_p_f_z_


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

cipőfűző

_p_d_m_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

epidémia
k_r_nt_n


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 10)

karantén
h_z_ _rv_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

háziorvos

cs-ntk-v-cs


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 10)

csontkovács

m_n_k_r_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

manikürös

p-d-k-r-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 10)

pedikűrös

f_dr_sz


----------



## mutzee (2012 Február 10)

fodrász

v_ll_nysz_r_l_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

villanyszerelő

k-m-nys-pr-


----------



## mutzee (2012 Február 10)

kéményseprő

sz_r_ncs_


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

szerencse

p_v__n


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

pávián

p-r-z-t-


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

parazita

h_p_r_kt_v


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

hiperaktiv..


f-gy-lm-s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

figyelmes
p-r-m-n--s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

paramániás... igy van..


s-g-t-k-sz


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

piromániás (nem para-mániás)
segítőkész
l-b-c-mb


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

libacomb...éhes vagyok

p-pr-k-skr-mpl-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

paprikáskrumpli 
z_ll_rkr_ml_v_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 10)

zellerkrémleves

j-l-nt-kt-l-n


----------



## loede (2012 Február 10)

jelentéktelen

_s_nk_


----------



## kiscsepp2 (2012 Február 11)

csonka

r_k_nc_tl_n


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 11)

rakoncátlan

l_b_r_t_r_ _ m


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 11)

laboratórium
h-mv-szt-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

hamvasztó

n-pf-lk-lt-


----------



## loede (2012 Február 11)

kiscsepp2 írta:


> csonka
> 
> r_k_nc_tl_n



Üdv...

A *csonka* nemigazán jó megfejtés - konkrétan a "c" betű nem magánhangzó.
Amire gondoltam az az *usanka*. (remélem így írják)


napfelkelte

_tr_v_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 11)

útravaló _(szép hétvégét!)_

b_ty_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

batyú,bátyó

s-t-p-lc-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 11)

sétapálca
p_g_cs_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

pogácsa(hamubasült)

c-p-f-z-


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 11)

cipőfűző

-lf-l-jt-tt-l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 11)

elfelejtettél
l-l-g-zn-


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

lélegezne...lelagozná

t-sk-r-d--


----------



## Vhicuska (2012 Február 11)

gőzölög
r_m_t_


----------



## Manco74 (2012 Február 11)

remete
h_nt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 11)

Aariella írta:


> lélegezne...lelagozná
> 
> t-sk-r-d--


 
táskarádió
hintés

k-k-kkt-j-s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 11)

kakukktojás

v_l_p_r_s


----------



## loede (2012 Február 11)

válóperes

_d_ _d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 11)

odaadó

_r_nt_s


----------



## Manco74 (2012 Február 11)

érintés
sz_rk_szt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 11)

szerkesztés
r_p_rt_r


----------



## Manco74 (2012 Február 11)

riporter
sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

szerencsejáték
sz-mf-nyv-szt-s


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 11)

szemfényvesztés

h-gy-m-nyt-szt-l-t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 11)

hagyománytisztelet
v_gr_nd_l_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 11)

végrendelet

-r-ks-g


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 11)

örökség
-sm-r-s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 12)

ismerős
tr_g_d_ _


----------



## Lepkepillangoo (2012 Február 12)

tragédia

h_l_szl_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 12)

halászlé

_ _r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 12)

aerodinamika



n-pf-lk-lt-


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 12)

napfelkelte

h_ _s_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 12)

hóesés

p-rk-d-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 12)

pirkadat

h_rm_t_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 12)

harmatos

h-rm-tcs-pp


----------



## loede (2012 Február 12)

harmatcsepp

c_n_k_s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 12)

cinikus

v-r-l-f-t-s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 12)

véraláfutás
s-ggr-p-cs-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 12)

seggrepacsi

p_ngv_n


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 12)

pingvin

k-rm-ny-s


----------



## loede (2012 Február 12)

kormányos

k_s_rl_bd_m_ccs


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 12)

kosárlabda meccs

cs-d-l-t-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 12)

csodálatos
k_m_ny


----------



## Kentucky (2012 Február 12)

kémény
k_t_c_b_g_r


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 12)

katicabogár

p-ll-ng-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 12)

pillangó

t-cs-k


----------



## Kentucky (2012 Február 12)

pillangó
f_jt_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 12)

beebeus írta:


> pillangó
> 
> t-cs-k


tücsök
Kentucky :fejtető,fejtetű
_l_sk_d_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 12)

élősködő

v_rsz_v_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 12)

vérszívó
v_mp_r_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

vámpírok

p_r_t_chn_k_


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Február 13)

pirotechnika
v_s_k_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

vasököl

l_k_sh_ll_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

lökéshullás
sz_ny_gcs_p_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 13)

szúnyogcsípés

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

cséphadaró

l_k_s_v_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

lakásavató

_rj_r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

őrjárat

v_km_r_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 13)

vakmerő

_ _n_z_t_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

ionizátor

k_lcs_nh_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

kölcsönhatás
k_zf_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

kézfogás

f_lb_ssz_nt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

felbosszant
gy_m_r_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

gyomorégés

m_gh_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

megható
t_lt_lj_s_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

túlteljesítés

f_l_lm_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Fortuna0612 (2012 Február 13)

felülmúlhatatlan

n_pk_lt_


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 13)

napkelte

n-k-t-m-dt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

nekitámadt
b_tr_nyl_p


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 13)

botránylap

f-lm-l-g-d-tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

felmelegedett
k_m_r_lt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

kimerült
l_b_cs_lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

lebecsült

k_v_tk_z_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

következetes
l_l_kb_v_r


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 13)

lélekbúvár

_jj_l__r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

éjjeliőr

l_mt_l_n_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

lomtalanítás
h_ll_d_k_dv_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

hulladékudvar

p-szt-c--


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 13)

pisztácia
sz-nc-n-g-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

széncinege

v_rj_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

varjú

p_l_k_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

pelikán

v_d_szg_r_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 13)

vadászgörény
-t-l-p-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

útilapu

f_lsz_g_t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 13)

félsziget

_r_d_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

erodál

-b--


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 13)

oboa

k_lb_sz_sl_cs_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

kolbászoslecsó
r_zsf_lf_jt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 13)

rizsfelfújt

sz_l_nt_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

szalontüdő
v_s_p_cs_ny_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 13)

vesepecsenye

v-dr-sz-r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

vidraszőr

t_z_f_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 14)

tűzifa

s_rk_nyf_ _r_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

sárkányfűérés

k_ntr_llcs_p_rt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

kontrollcsoport

sz_vm_l_ng_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

szívmelengető

t_lj_s .. m_llsz_l_ss_gg_l .. _(2 szó)_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

teljes mellszélességgel

sz_m_r_t_n_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

szamaritánus

cs_l_d_l_p_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

családalapítás

t_z_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

tüzér

k_r_k_t_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

karikatúra

m_n_k_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

manikűr

t_st_ksz_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

testékszer

b_rd_szm_v_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

bőrdíszműves

sz_l_nc_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

szelence

l-t-rg--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

liturgia

_r_k_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

orákulum

l_tr_gy_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 14)

lótrágya
sz_lk_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

_(letargia) _
szélkakas

l_gny_m_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 14)

légnyomás
v_rc_k_rsz_nt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

vércukorszint

t_zr_lp_tt_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

tűzrőlpattant

k_rsz_k_lk_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

korszakalkotó

p_rl_m_nt_r


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

parlamenter

k_r_k_t_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

kárókatona

_r_szl_nf_k_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

oroszlánfóka

b_g_lyf_ _k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

bagolyfióka

_v_k_ _l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

evakuál

p_v_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

páva

k_rh_t_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

karhatalom

t-rs-d-l-mb-zt-s-t-s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

társadalombiztosítás

k_l_nj_r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

különjárat

j_gyz_k_nyv


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 14)

jegyzőkönyv

k_m_rny_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

komornyik

f_gy_szt_v_d_l_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

beebeus írta:


> komornyik
> 
> f_gy_szt_v_d_l_m




fogyasztóvédelem

k_pcs_l_t


----------



## Lexi83 (2012 Február 14)

fogyasztóvédelem

v_d_sz_m_v_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

kapcsolat
védőszemüveg

_d_g_nv_z_t_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

idegenvezető

f_nyt_r_s


----------



## Lexi83 (2012 Február 14)

fénytörés

_k_rt_rh_ss_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

ikerterhesség

m_gz_tv_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 14)

magzatvíz
z_h_nyk_b_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

zuhanykabin

sz_nt_ltv_z


----------



## Lexi83 (2012 Február 14)

szenteltvíz

cs_ntv_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

csontváz

cs_g_ly_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

csigolya

sz_rv_t_lt_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

szervátültetés

gy_m_rs_v


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

gyomorsav

s_vt_lt_ng_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 14)

savtúltengés

h-ds-r-g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

hadsereg

cs_p_tt_st


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

csapattest

l_c_rn_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

lucerna

H_v_s_lf_ld


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

Havasalföld

H_rt_b_gy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

Hortobágy

h_jt_v_d_sz_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

hajtóvadászat
n_gyz_tk_l_m_t_r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 14)

négyzetkilométer
-cr- (4000m2)


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

acre

m_rt_k_gys_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 14)

mértékegység
sz_mm_rt_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

szemmérték

k_r_lb_l_l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 14)

körülbelül

m-sz-ly (kb.4dl)


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 14)

meszely
_cc_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

icce

b_z_d_r_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 14)

búzadara

m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 14)

malomkerék

b_z_l_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 14)

bazilika
-b-ny(súly-mérték)


----------



## запрещенный (2012 Február 15)

obony (uncia)
b-k-ncs


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 15)

bakancs

d_ _b_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

dióbél

f_r_t_r_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

fúrótorony

_l_jf_n_m_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

olajfinomító

sz_ks_g_ll_p_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

szükségállapot

r_k_nysz_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

rákényszerít

k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## aanne_36 (2012 Február 15)

körmönfont

cs-l-f-nt-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

felteszem: csalafinta

c_lt_d_t_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2012 Február 15)

céltudatos 

b-ny-d-l-m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

bonyodalom

b_k_gr_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

bakugrás

z_rg_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

zerge, zörgő

zs_nd_lyt_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

zsindelytető

fr-nc---gy


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

franciaágy

f_ny_z_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

fényűzés

sz_rd_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

szardella

m_d_z_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 15)

meduza

sz-t-k-t-


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

szitakötő

_szt_nz_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

szitakötő

k_ty_l_nc


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 15)

ösztönző
kutyalánc

b-l-l-gz-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

belélegzés

m_gny_gt_t_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

megnyugtató

_nd_l_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

andalító

sz_rm_g_ll_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

szőrmegallér

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

nyakkendő

f_ncs_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

fancsali

m_ng_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

mangó, manga

G_br_ _ll_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

Gabriella

t_l_zm_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

talizmán

kl_r_n_t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

klarinét

r_k_sz_zm_n


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 15)

rekeszizmon ? 

r-ngl-tr-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

ranglétra

_m_l_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 15)

emeletes

k--lv-tl-ns-g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

kialvatlanság

_rj_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

őrjítő

sz_rk_h_ly_g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

szürkehályog

j_bb_gy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

jobbágy

f_ldm_v_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

földműves
p-r-szt


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 15)

paraszt

f_lt_l_l_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

Páriszt, paraszt
feltaláló

p_r_sp_zsg_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

pirospozsgás

p_p_r_szh_j_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 15)

papiruszhajó

m_n_k_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

manöken

Kr_kk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

Krakkó

k_r_t_z_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

keretezés, karatézás

f_sz_lts_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

feszültség
_n_rz_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

_(körutazás) _

önérzetes
f_lt_k_ny


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

féltékeny

f_nt_szt_k_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

féltékeny
fantasztikus
_kt_l_ns_g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

oktalanság

k_p_rs_sz_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

koporsószög
s_r_ml_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

síremlék

v_szt_s_g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

veszteség

sz_rk_f_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

szarkofág
kr_m_t_r_ _m


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

krematórium

_z_mk_l_ssz_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

izomkolosszus
t_st_p_t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

testépítő

t_mbh_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

tömbház

k_rtv_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

kertváros
f_nns_k


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 15)

fennsík
k_lb_sz


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

kolbász

sz_l_nn_


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 15)

szalonna
s_nk_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

szalonna
sonka
r_nsz_rv_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

sonka
rénszarvas

_r_myh_rcs_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

aranyhörcsög (szeretem)

t_ng_r_m_l_c


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

tengerimalac
fl_m_ng_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

flamingó
p-nt-s-v-g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

pintesüveg

cs_d_b_g_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

csodabogár 
p_ty_l_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

patyolat
sz_kv_z


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

szikvíz

v_ _d_kt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

viadukt
_kv_r_ _m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

akvárium

_r_nyh_l


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 15)

aranyhal

f_nnk_lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

fennkölt

h_rc_gn_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 15)

hercegnő

f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

fenegyerek

k_b_ld


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

kobold

v_r_zsp_lc_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

varázspálca

t_nd_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

tündér

b_sz_rk_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

boszorkány

k_r_lyf_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

királyfi

h_t_dh_t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

hetedhét

H_f_h_rk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

Hófehérke

_p_r_nc__


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

Óperencia

k_ty_v_s_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

kutyavásár

B_d_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

Buda

V_s_gr_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

Visegrád

_lk_ny_zt_t_tt


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

elkényeztetett
s-l-jt-s


----------



## loede (2012 Február 15)

selejtes

_szt_g_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

osztogat

_l_p_tv_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

alapítvány
p_rtgy_l_s


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 15)

pártgyűlés
k_p_r_g_t_s


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 15)

operencia
t_l_lg_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

találgatás
_tv_szt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

szantofer nem játszhatsz önmagaddal
útvesztő
k-b-rl-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 15)

kibérlő / kóborló

_r_szl_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

oroszlán
m_ng_l_c_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 15)

mangalica

-nfr-l-mp-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

infralámpa
f_nyt_r_p_ _


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 15)

fényterápia

-s-n-rg--


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

ősenergia
m_d_t_l_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 16)

meditálás
-br-nd-zn-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 16)

ábrándozni

r_zsf_lf_jt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

rizsfelfújt

p_r_d_cs_ml_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 16)

paradicsomlé

_v_k_d_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

avokádó, óvakodó

v_st_gny_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

vastagnyakú

p_lyk_m_ll


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

pulykamell

r_kk_ncs


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 16)

rikkancs
sz-l-dl-lk-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

szelídlelkű

sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

szappanbuborék

l_gh_j_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

léghajó

_rm_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

ormótlan
v_z_t_kn_v


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

vezetéknév

v_dr_g_ny_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

vadregényes

sz_l_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

szelídgesztenye

_mb_rsz_b_s_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

emberszabású

g_r_ll_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

gorilla

t_st_r


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

testőr

r_nd_r__t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

rendőrautó

sz_r_n_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 16)

sziréna

m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

malomkerék

b_k_s_s_k


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

bukósisak

p_sp_kf_l_tj_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

püspökfalatja
k_l_n_r_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

kulináris

k_l_m_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

kalamáris
p_ntl_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

pántlika

sz_l_g_v_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

szalagavató

k_l_nl_g_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

különleges

b_nnf_nt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

bennfentes

_rd_k_ss_g


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

érdekesség

p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

palacsinta

f_g_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

füge
sz_l_sz_m


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

szőlőszem

h_rm_n_ _m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

harmónium 
k_rm_st_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

karmester

z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

zeneszerző

k_tt_t_rt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

zeneszerző
kottatartó
v_ _ l_nk_lcs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

violinkulcs

_n_kk_r


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

énekkar

sz_jh_rm_n_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

szájharmónika

sz_lf_zs


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

szolfézs

_jjgy_k_rl_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

szolfézs
ujjgyakorlat
z_n_b_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

zenebona

d_r_d_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

dáridó

cs_rd_ng_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

csűrdöngölő

v_rb_nk


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

verbunk

cs_ph_d_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

cséphadaró

t_l_p_l_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

település

t_r_k_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

törökülés

t_stn_v_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

testnevelés

h_t_sm_ch_n_zm_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

hatásmechanizmus

f_z_k_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

fizika

k_lcs_nh_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

kölcsönhatás

t_k_rk_p


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

tükörkép

s_t_tk_mr_


----------



## iza14 (2012 Február 16)

sötétkamra
_z_n_tr_gz_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

sötétkamra 
p_szp_rt_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

ózont rögzítő
paszpartú

_ktm_d_ll


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

üzenetrögzítő (??)
aktmodell

v_zf_st_k


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

vízfesték

p_szt_ll


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

pasztell

sz_g_rl_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

szigorlat

p_sk_p_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 16)

puskapor

s_ml_ _ g_l_sk_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

somlói galuska

p_p_rk_c


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 16)

piperkőc

_p_f_g_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

apafigura

_l__t_l_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

előitélet
s_rd_l_k_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

serdülőkor

m_k_cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

makacs
p_tt_n_s_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

pattanásos

m_g_k_d_ly_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

megakadályoz
sz_g_sdr_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

szögesdrót

f_gsz_v_s_d_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

fogszúvasodás

t_d_th_s_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

tudathasadás

t_d_gy_ll_d_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

tüdőgyulladás

_z_ml_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

izomláz

gy_k_rl_t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

gyakorlat

l_l_ng_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

lólengés

ny_r_kcs_m_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

nyirokcsomó
h_snyl_m_r_gy


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

hasnyálmirígy

v_k_nyb_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

vékonybél

sz_jp_dl_s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

szájpadlás

sz_rk_ _ll_m_ny


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 16)

szürkeállomány
t_p_d_k_r_ng


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

tapadókorong
cs_r_z


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 16)

csiríz
k_rt_nd_b_z


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

kartondoboz

ny_t_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

nyitány

m--ny-g


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 16)

műanyag
p_l_ _t_l_n


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

polietilén

pr_p_nb_t_n


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Február 16)

propánbután
p_rb_jt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

párbajtőr

v_szt_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 16)

vesztes

m_n_ _k_ (világ egyik legfontosabb tápláléknövénye, gumójából lisztet őrölnek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 16)

manióka

_d_sb_rg_ny_


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 16)

édesburgonya
t_k_rm_nys_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

takarmánysiló

r_pc_


----------



## Marcsika13 (2012 Február 16)

repce
k_sp_rn_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 16)

kispárna

v_n_sz_n_k_r


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 16)

vonószenekar

sz-d-r-nd-


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 16)

szederinda

p_t_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 16)

pótülés

sz_z_mm_g


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 16)

szezámmag

t-j-sf-szt-v-l


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 16)

tojásfesztivál
s-t-t-k


----------



## loede (2012 Február 16)

sütőtök

t_k_tl_nk_d_k (speciális magyar népszokás)


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 16)

töketlenkedés 

v-jk-p-l-s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

vajköpülés
z_bh_gy_z_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

vajköpülés
z_bh_gy_z_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 17)

stenmari és senki nem válaszolhat saját üzenetére.Az-az egyedül nem játszhat(lehet véletlen is)Nem írhat kettőt
zabhegyezés
v-l-tl-n?


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

véletlen

t_lk_p_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

túlkapás

f_ncs_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

fancsali

sz_rm_g_ll_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

szőrmegallér

j_ r_gg_lt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

Jó reggelt!
__
_Kösz, viszont kívánom!_

v_d_b_sz_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

védőbeszéd

sz_m_v_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

szemüveges

m_s_b_sz_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

mesebeszéd

_ll_d_lm_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

illedelmes

p_l_t_f_rr_d_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

palotaforradalom

v_d_kf_jl_szt_s


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 17)

vidékfejlesztés
p_rt_c_ó


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

partició

sz_mf_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

szemfüles
_rd_kl_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

érdeklődő

f_gy_lm_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

figyelmes

t_p_nt_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

tapintatos

_rz_k_ny


----------



## varadimonika (2012 Február 17)

érzékeny

h_tl_nk_z_l_s


----------



## Zsuzsaka1 (2012 Február 17)

hűtlenkezelés

v-r-gcs-k-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

virágcsokor

t_l_p_n


----------



## varadimonika (2012 Február 17)

tulipán

h_rm_n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

harmonikás

c_nt_ny_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

cintányér

n_gyb_g_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

nagybőgő

m_z_pl_k_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

moziplakát

f_szt_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

fesztivál

n_pr_jzk_t_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

néprajzkutató

_r_kz_ld


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

örökzöld

t_v_r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

távirat

p_st_l_d_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 17)

postaláda

m_z_sp_sz_dl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

mézespuszedli

n_p_ly_


----------



## iza14 (2012 Február 17)

nápolyi
h_t_zs_k


----------



## Lilien2011 (2012 Február 17)

hátizsák
t_nk_nyv


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

tankönyv

_kt_t_s


----------



## matti60 (2012 Február 17)

oktatás 

t_n_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

tanár,tenor 
s_r_ml_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

síremlék

n-szt-lg--


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

nosztalgia
sz_r_n_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

szerenád

b_ll_g_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

ballagás

t_r_szny_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

tarisznya

g_ly_t_b_r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

gólyatábor

d_zz_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

duzzog
p_ty_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

pityereg

zs-bk-nd-


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

zsebkendő

t_ssz_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

tüsszent

f_lh_tl_n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

felhőtlen

p_szt_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

pisztácia

v-n-l--


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

vanilia

cs_ppk_b_rl_ng


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

cseppkőbarlang

_d_g_nv_z_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

idegenvezetés
ny_lvt_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

nyelvtudás

j_g_s_tv_ny


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

jogosítvány

m-l-nd-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

mulandó
_z_mg_rcs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

izomgörcs

p_h_n_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

pihenés
_b_d_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

ebédidő

_tt_r_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

étterem
k_f_zd_


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

kifőzde

k- -gy-nl-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

kiegyenlít 
v_nd_gl_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

vendéglátás

s-t-r-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

sótörő
h_k_tr_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 17)

hókotró

_n_zs


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 17)

ánizs
_zs_r


----------



## Marcsika13 (2012 Február 17)

ánizs
c_tr_mt_rt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 17)

citromtorta
m-r m-g-t egy m-rcs-k-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

?????
már megi(n)t egy marcsika
(#44057) : _zs_r


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 18)

fanyar. írta:


> citromtorta
> m-r m-g-t egy m-rcs-k-




Tudtommal szavakat írunk, nem pedig mondatokat...

azsúr

p_l_t__l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

pilótaülés
_d_nk_rt


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 18)

édenkert

m-nt- -v


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

mentőöv
b_v_rh_r_ng


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 18)

buvárharang
k_t_m_r_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

katamarán
s_t_h_j_


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 18)

sétahajó

j-gt-r-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

jégtörő 
l_kh_rg_sz


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 18)

lékhorgász
sp_rth_rg_sz


----------



## arven0421 (2012 Február 18)

vajo írta:


> lékhorgász
> sp_rth_rg_sz


 sporthorgász
l_v_nd_l_


----------



## loede (2012 Február 18)

levendula

p_l_r. b_ _r (angol)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 18)

polar bear

j_gt_bl_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 18)

jégtábla

_r_ny_s_


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 18)

aranyeső
m_s_t_kn_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

aranyásó
n_m_sf_m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 18)

mosóteknő
nemesfém

_t_z_s


----------



## Rufous (2012 Február 18)

utazás
á_l_m_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 18)

kistuzok írta:


> mosóteknő
> nemesfém
> 
> _t_z_s


 
utazás

l_tv_ny_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 18)

látványos
k-r-k-d-v-s-r


----------



## Rufous (2012 Február 18)

állomás
kirakodóvásár
g_s_t_n_e_ü_é


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

gesztenyepüré 
helyesen: g_szt_ny_p_r_ 
t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 18)

tejszínhab

v-r-k-z-s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 19)

várakozás
m-g-f-j


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

megafej / nyelvújítás? 
"_k_st_j_s "


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 19)

okostojás

k_b_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

kabaré
_n_kd_t_


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 19)

anekdota

g_p__s


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 19)

gépies
__t_m_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

automata
kr_mp_sz


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 19)

krampusz

k-rn-v-l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

karnevál
r_tm_k_s


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

ritmikus
b_gy_szl_ _ p_pr_k_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 20)

bogyiszlói-paprika
k-rv-p-c-r


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 20)

kurvapecér
sz_lh_m_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 20)

szélhámos
f-tt-tó


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

f-tt-t-
futtató

gy_ny_r_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

gyönyörű

sz_zsz_rsz_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

százszorszép

n_rc_sz


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

nárcisz

n_f_l_jcs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

nefelejcs

_rv_csk_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

árvácska

gy_rm_kl_ncf_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

gyermekláncfű

b_d_sk_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

büdöske

k_r_mv_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

körömvirág

m_sk_tl_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

muskátli

_st_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

muskátli
estike
_rch_d_ _


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

orchidea

_m_r_ll_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

amarillisz

h_v_r_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

hóvirág
kr_k_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

krókusz

n_pr_f_rg_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

napraforgó
b_z_v_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

búzavirág

b_gl_rk_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

boglárka
k_m_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

kamilla

fr-z--


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

frézia
sz_rk_l_b


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

szarkaláb

g_ly_h_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

gólyahír
k_k_rcs_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

kökörcsin

k_nk_l_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

kankalin
g_rb_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

gerbera

h_v_s_ gy_p_r_ (2 szó)_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

havasi gyopár

kr_z_nt_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

krizantém

l-l--m


----------



## varadimonika (2012 Február 20)

liliom

b_r_ckv_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

barackvirág

_rg_n_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 20)

orgona

cs_rd_sz_ll_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

csordaszellem
f_gg_tl_ns_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

stemari írta:


> csordaszellem
> f_gg_tl_ns_g


 
függetlenség

t_l_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 20)

tilos

t_z_g_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 20)

tűzőgép

p_rk_l_b


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

porkoláb
_l_sp_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

alispán

sz_rz_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

szerzetes
p_t_rn_szt-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

páternoszter

h_t_r_d_n_pl_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

határidőnapló 
_s_b_a_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 20)

zsebnaptár

dr_m_d_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

dromedár

p_t_sz_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

patiszon
k_rh_nt_


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 20)

körhinta
sz_r_lv_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

szerelvény
sz_r_k_z_s


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 20)

szórakozás
k_sp_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

kaspó
p_sk_t_s


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 20)

puskatus
_pc_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

opció
kr_t_r


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 20)

kráter
_nf_rm_l


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 21)

informál

h__r_m_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

hőerőmű

cs_ndk_r_ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 21)

csendkirály

t_rm_sz_tf_l_tt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

természetfeletti

cs_l_g_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 21)

csalogány

cs_p_r_g_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 21)

csalogány
cs-ll-g-n


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 21)

SarkCsilla írta:


> csalogány
> 
> cs_p_r_g_



csepürágó
(fanyar: csellengő)

_nk_nt_l_n_l


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 21)

fanyar. írta:


> csalogány
> cs-ll-g-n


csillagon, csillogón

*hgyopár*: önkéntelenül

sz-b-d-d-


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

szabadidő

sz_kb_rb_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

szakbarbár

b_r_tv_h_b


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

borotvahab

p_ll_ng_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

pellengér

zs_n_r


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

zsinór

sz_gycs_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

szegycsont

f_jd_l_mm_nt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

fájdalommentes

f_ls_gs_rt_s


----------



## gwar (2012 Február 21)

felségsértés
k_p_ny_cs_nt


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

kopobnyacsont

v_ssz_f_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

visszafutás 
cs_g_ly_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

(_vesszőfutás_ra godoltam, de a vissza- is pont olyan jó)

csigolya

dr_m_t_rg_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

_(valóban!  )_

drámaíró
f_rg_t_k_nyv


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

forgatókönyv
dr_m_ _r _


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

3agergely írta:


> (_vesszőfutás_ra godoltam, de a vissza- is pont olyan jó)
> 
> csigolya
> 
> dr_m_t_rg_ _



dramaturgia

sz_lm_b_b_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

szalmabábu

m_d_r_j_szt_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

madárijesztő

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

szélkakas

k_k_r_k_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

szélkakas
kukorékol
(#44165) : dr_m_ _r _ 
2x ... hátha észrevesztek ..


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

(Előzőleg volt egy hibás megfejtés. 
Ilyenkor beidézendő az utolsó helyes bejegyzés és a köztes bejegyzések sajnos érvénytelenek, 
mert megszakadt a lánc.)

drámaíró

_ _g_szt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

_én már megfejtettem, nézd vissza, csak kitörlődött...mármint a feladványod-kitörlődött_
drámaíró
augusztus

p_ly_z_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

pályázat
_r_m_szt_s
// bocsánat ..


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

_no problem _

éremosztás

_t_ls_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

utolsó

s_jn_l_t_s
__
Bocs, de ez a szabály.
(Előzőleg volt egy hibás megfejtés. 
Ilyenkor beidézendő az utolsó helyes bejegyzés és a köztes bejegyzések sajnos érvénytelenek, 
mert megszakadt a lánc.)


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

sajnálatos
gy_szh_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

gyászhír

kr_k_d_lk_nny


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

krokodilkönny

h_rsz_rz_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

hírszerzés

s_jt_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

sejtő, sújtó, sajtó

k_nysz_rm_nk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

kényszermunka

t_l_jd_n_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

tulajdonos

sz_szcs_mp_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

szeszcsempész

k-t-g-r--


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

kategória

_l_mp_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

olimpia

k-v--r


----------



## kbódog (2012 Február 21)

kaviár
n_k__lb_lh_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

ni*kk*elbolha

p_p_rh_j_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

papírhajó

r_p_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

repülő
k_t_p_lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

katapult

_gysz_r_


----------



## Rossenotti (2012 Február 21)

egyszerű
k_pr_g_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

képregény

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

asztalterítő
l_nv_sz_n


----------



## kbódog (2012 Február 21)

lenvászon

f_l_n_pt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

falinaptár

k_v_ncs_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 21)

kíváncsi
k-l-csn-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

kalucsni

p_p_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

pepita
s_kkt_bl_


----------



## Tiszai (2012 Február 21)

sakktábla
s-ly-mh-rny-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

selyemhernyó

c_g_r_tt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

cigaretta
t_d_r_k


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 21)

tüdőrák
G-gy-r-k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

gagyarék
sz_pp_nb_b_r_k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

szappanbuborék

_l_m_zs_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 21)

elemózsia

_dv_zl_l_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

üdvözlőlap

d_szt_v_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 21)

dísztávirat

_ml_kk_nyv


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

emlékkönyv

f_t_ _lb_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

emlékkönyv
fotóalbum
_d_z_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 21)

idézetek

_tl_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

ötletes
kr_ _t _v


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

kreatív

f_zf_s_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 21)

fűzfasíp

n_d_h_g_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

fűzfasíp
nádihegedű
r_zf_nf_ty_l_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

rézfánfütyülő

r_z_ngy_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 21)

rézangyal

v_sk_l_p_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

vaskalapos
f_b_tk_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

fabatka

h_tm_rf_ld_s cs_zm_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

hétmérföldescsizma
t_r_lj_szt_lk_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

terülj asztalkám

h_m_b_s_lt p_g_cs_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

hamubasültpogácsa
k_ljf_lj_ncs_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 21)

keljfeljancsi

b_g_cs_g_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

búgócsiga
k_nt_rn_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 22)

Aanita23 17 üzenete a szókirakóban mind rossz 


stemari írta:


> búgócsiga
> k_nt_rn_


kintorna
-gy-l-gy-lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

agyalágyult

h_bb_nt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 22)

hibbant

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

szerpentin

k_csk_r_ng_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 22)

kacskaringós

c_l_gy_n_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

célegyenes

_szt_n_s


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 22)

ösztönös

_l_p_ny_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 22)

alapanyag

g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

gesztenyepüré

p_p_rk_c


----------



## ruzsica (2012 Február 22)

piperkőc
_n_k_nd_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

anakonda
f_k_ty_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

fakutya

b_ny_r_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

3agergely írta:


> fakutya
> 
> b_ny_r_m


bányarém
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

bányarém
hullámvasút
t_jsz_nh_b


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

tejszínhab
#44236):h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

_(már megfejtettem: _hullámvasút

h_ll_m_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

hullámos
sz_ny_gr_jt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

szőnyegrojt

d-k-r-c--


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

dekoráció

kl_ssz_c_zm_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

klasszicizmus
p_r_t_n_zm_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

puritanizmus

gr-v-t-c--


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

gravitáció

r_ndsz_rg_zd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

rendszergazda

h_t_m_gn_s


----------



## Lívia76 (2012 Február 22)

alispán


----------



## Lívia76 (2012 Február 22)

hűtőmágnes


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

a hűtőmágnes rendben, de nem írtál új feladványt.
Legyen:

g_sztr_n_m_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

gasztronómia
_zs_nn_ _d _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

uzsonnaidő

v_nd_gh_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

vendégház
v_nd_gh_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

vendéghaj

p-r-k-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

paróka
p_r_k _ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

parókia

p_cs_ly_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

pocsolya
k_l_csn_


----------



## dferi2 (2012 Február 22)

kalucsni

k_csk_b_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

kecskebéka
k_l_br_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

kolibri

h_v_r_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

hóvirág
l_v_n_v_sz_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

lavinaveszély

sz_g_r_


----------



## Ilonna (2012 Február 22)

gőzölög
v-d-m-n


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 22)

szigorú

_rk_z_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 22)

érkező

f_ _t_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

fiatal
k_z_pk_r_


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 22)

középkorú

f_l_ _r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

falióra
zs_bn_pt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

zsebnaptár

_d_p_nt


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 22)

időpont

_r_l_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 22)

írólap

n_kt_r_n


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 22)

nektarin

k_n_m_j_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

kenőmájas

b_r_nyh_ml_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 22)

bárányhimlő

k_l_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

kolera

n_k_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 22)

nikotin

k_tr_nyp_p_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

kátránypapír

f_lh_b_r_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 22)

felháborító

m_j_l_k_


----------



## loede (2012 Február 22)

felháborító

b_csm_rl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

májalakú
becsmérlő

m_gv_l_g_t_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 22)

megválogatás

_t_ n_g_t_ 

/sugárhajtásnál a tolóerőt fokozza


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

után*é*gető

k_r_z_n


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 22)

kerozin
k_rm_r_n


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 22)

kormorán
V_rb_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

verbéna

k_m_ll_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 22)

kamilla
ny-lb-l- (eredetileg külön írták és nagy kezdőbetűvel,Szabó Ernő)


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 22)

Nyúl Béla
V_rg_b_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 22)

vargabéles

sz_r_pr_b_


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 22)

szúrópróba
k_t_g_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

kútágas 
t_mpl_mt_r_ny


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 22)

templomtorony
_lm_sp_t_


----------



## kbódog (2012 Február 22)

almáspite
_l_rh_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

elérhető
_rk_t_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

árkutató?

h_ldk_mp


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

majdnem .. űrkutatató 
holdkomp
t_l_h_ld


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

Valahol a tudatalattim érezte. 
telihold

_st_k_s


----------



## icso87 (2012 Február 22)

telihold
s_jtk_k_c


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

manka63 írta:


> Valahol a tudatalattim érezte.
> telihold
> 
> _st_k_s


üstökös 
sajtkukac
_r_km_zg_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

örökmozgó 
sz_pp_nt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

szippant,szeppent,szappant
_r_km_zg_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

örökmozgó

b_r_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

boróka
p_l_nk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

pálinka

k_csm_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

kocsma,kucsma
t_lp_n_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

talponálló

s_nt_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

söntés
b_rp_lt


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

bárpult

sz_mj_lt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

szomjoltó
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

ásványvíz

h_f_rr_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

hőforrás

-n-rg---t-l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

energiaital
k_l_r_ _d_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

kalóriadús

_br_nl_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

kalóriadús
ébrenlét

k-l-szt-r-n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

ébrenlét koleszterin

_l_mk_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

beebeus:koleszterin
álomkor
_nsz_mn_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

inszomnia

v_rcs_p_rt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

vércsoport

d_n_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

dínár, donor

v_gy_l_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

vegyület

_l_gy_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

elegyít
h_br_ncs


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

hebrencs

k_l_k_ty_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

kelekótya

h_b_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

habókos

f_rf_ng_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

furfangos

k_rm_nf_nt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

körmönfont

_gy_f_rt


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

agyafúrt

l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

leleményes (Odüsszeusz)

cs_v_r_s _sz_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

csavaroseszű

k_l_ndv_gy_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

kalandvágyó

v_l_gj_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

világjáró
p_rn_h_jd_r


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

pernahajder

sz_l_m_ndr_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 23)

szalamandra

p-t-lh-t-tl-n


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

pótolhatatlan

j_ncs_sz_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

jancsiszög

l_b_r_nt_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

labirintus

kl_ _sztr_f_b_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

klausztrofóbia

_d_sz_m_t_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

időszámítás

_r_nym_tsz_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

aranymetszés

b--r-tm-s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

bioritmus

k_ _lv_tl_ns_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

kialvatlanság (??)

_l_tsz_nv_n_l


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

_igen, bocs. Javítom._

életszínonal

k_m_nys_pr_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

kéményseprő

t_jt_rm_k


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

tejtermék

l_g_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

legelő
sz_rv_sm_rh_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

szarvasmarha

p_n_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

póniló

v_dg_szt_ny_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

vadgesztenye

b_kkm_kk


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

bükkmakk
sz_kt_ml_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

széktámla

_l_sh_z_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

üléshuzat

p_kh_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

pókháló

_ny_s_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

anyósülés

k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

kormánykerék

_ll_mcs_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

államcsíny

b_r_kr_c__


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

bürokrácia

pl_z_c_c_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

plázacica
r_ngyr_z_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Február 23)

rongyrázás
h_v_t_ln_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

Paulikbalivica írta:


> rongyrázás
> h_v_t_ln_k[/quote
> ....
> rongyrázás nem lehet .. rongyrázó a megfejtés !!
> ...


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Február 23)

főhadnagy
h_zz_sz_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

hozzászólás
t_rdh_jt_s


----------



## szélanyó (2012 Február 23)

térdhajtás?
k_ _d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

igen
kendő
f_lv_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

szélanyó írta:


> térdhajtás?
> k_ _d_


 
inkább kiadó (magánhangzók kellenek)

falvédő

p_sztr_ng


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

pisztráng

p_sz_m_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

bocsi az előbbiért 
paszomány
h_z_m-ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

_oksa_ kiss

hozomány

f_lv_n_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

felvonulás

sz_k_rd_r_kny_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

szekérderéknyi

_bsz_l_t


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

abszolút

_bszt_n_nc_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

absztinencia
m_g_nz_rk_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 23)

magánzárka

f_l_ _s_t_r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 23)

magánzárka
K-k-ll-


----------



## loede (2012 Február 23)

kokilla

f_szt_g_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

kozeput írta:


> magánzárka
> 
> f_l_ _s_t_r


 
fóliasátor
küküllő
fosztogató

h_rm_n_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 23)

harmonikás

_nsz_m_n_t_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

inszeminátor

t_rs_s_gk_dv_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

társaságkedvelő
k_rty_p_rt_


----------



## Pengem (2012 Február 23)

kártyaparti
sz_mj_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

szomjas
h_ssz_l_p_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 23)

hosszúlépés

k_sfr_ccs


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

kisfröccs
spr_cc_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 23)

spriccer

k_ngy_lf_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

kengyelfutó
pr_r_f_rk_s


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 23)

prérifarkas
gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## kczikora (2012 Február 24)

gyalogkakukk
d_nam_t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 24)

dinamit

cs_p_sp_pr_k_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 24)

csípőspaprika

_rz_ksz_rv_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 24)

érzékszerve, érzékszervi

-kt--l-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 24)

aktuális

sz_ny_gcs_p_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

szúnyogcsípés

l_l_m_ny_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 24)

leleményes

t_lpr_ _s_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

talpraesett

f_g_k_ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 24)

fogékony

k_ck_f_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

kockafej

_nf_rm_c--


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

információ
r_pc_d_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

röpcédula

p_p_rc_tl_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

papírcetli
t_nt_p_c_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

tintapaca

_szt_lyk_r_nd_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

osztálykirándulás
b_m_szk_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

bámészkodás

v_r_sn_z_s


----------



## kbódog (2012 Február 24)

városnézés
d_r_p_ly_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

darupálya
s_f_lv_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 24)

sífelvonó

l_v_rs_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

lóverseny
k_k_sv_ _ d_l


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 24)

kakasviadal

-l--mb-r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 24)

előember
h-t-l-t-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

hétéletű
h_lh_t_tl_n


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 24)

halhatatlan
b-k-b-r-


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

békebíró
_lv_s_k_ny_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

olvasókönyv
m_s_s_r_k


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 24)

mesesarok
t-llp-rn-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 24)

tollpárna
_lt_t_d_l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 25)

altatódal
-br-szt--r-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

ébresztőóra
v_ll_sr_gg_l_


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 25)

tollpárna
_z_l_t_s_a_


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 25)

villásreggeli
r_zs_sh_s


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 25)

rizseshús

_v_t_s


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 25)

avatás

-sztr-l-g--


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 25)

asztrológia

v_z_nt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

vízöntő
_r_szl_n


----------



## loede (2012 Február 25)

oroszlán

f_l_gy_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

felügyelő
t_r_ny_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 25)

toronyőr

h_dn_gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

hadnagy
b_l_gym_n_szt_r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 25)

belügyminiszter

m-gv-gyh-dn-gy (Jmmy a csodalámpa)


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

fanyar. írta:


> m-gv-gyh-dn-gy (jJmmy a csodalámpa)


megvagyhadnagy
b_l_gym_n_szt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 25)

belügyminiszter

cs_nd_l_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

csendélet
m_z_sk_s_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 25)

mózeskosár

b_b_k_cs_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

babakocsi
-t-t-sz-k


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 25)

etetőszék
t_rm_n_l_g_a


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

termonológia 
_d_h_t_r


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 25)

időhatár

m_rc_p_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 25)

marcipán

r_c_pt_r


----------



## szencs (2012 Február 25)

receptor 

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## szencs (2012 Február 25)

receptor 

t_mp_r_m_nt_m


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 25)

temperamentum

K_n_d__ M_gy_r K_z_ss_g_ _ld_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

KanadaiMagyarKözösségiOldal
m_n_l_g


----------



## asztrológus (2012 Február 25)

monológ

t_s_r_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 25)

tűsarok
l_dt_lpb_t_t


----------



## medver38 (2012 Február 26)

lúdtalpbetét
-n-kr-n-zm-s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 26)

anakorizmus
l-st-f-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

listafa
s_jt_k_zl_m-ny


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Február 26)

sajtóközlemény

_d_sn_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

adásnap
sz-n-tj-l


----------



## voyage3 (2012 Február 26)

stemari írta:


> adásnap
> sz-n-tj-l




szünetjel

t_v_r_ny_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

távirányító
f-stk-r-k-


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

füstkarika

k_tt_s _ll_mp_lg_rs_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

kettős állampolgárság
gl_b_l_z_ció


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

globalizáció

p_zs_m_p_rt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

pizsamaparti
t_r_zs_k


----------



## Fannulika (2012 Február 26)

túrazsák
k_rm_nyk_r_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 26)

kormánykerék

_tv_n_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

útvonal 
_r_nyt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 26)

iránytű

v_nz_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

vonzerő
h_b_st_rt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

dobostorta
k-l-p-cs-jj


----------



## loede (2012 Február 27)

kalapácsujj

sz_l_t_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

Grandilkó írta:


> iránytű
> 
> v_nz_s



vonzás

f_r_dts_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

fáradtság

t_r_pj_r_


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

terepjáró

b-ld-z-r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

buldózer

j_tsz_t_rs


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 27)

játszótárs

T_zp_r_s _v_gg_mb


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

Tűzpiros üveggömb

b_b_rk_sz_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

bíborkoszorú

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 27)

(szerintem: babérkoszorú 

lélekjelenlét

sz_ks_g_ll_p_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

_ azta....  de a bíborkoszorú is értelmes: egy kúszónövény _

szükségállapot
g_b_n_sz_m


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 27)

gabonaszem

p_r_jr_f_lv_t_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

stemari írta:


> vonzerő
> h_b_st_rt_


Eredetileg valóban ezt írtam!  Csak stemari gyorsabban válaszolt, mint módosítottam.



3agergely írta:


> gabonaszem
> 
> p_r_jr_f_lv_t_l


 
perújrafelvétel

m_gn_sz_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

habostorta

m_gp_r_ncs_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

megparancsol

m_gn_sz_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

mágneszár

k_p_t_l_f_n


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

kaputelefon
m-gv-t-tts-g


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

megvetettség
t_ng_r_h_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

tengeri hal

pl_nkt_n


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

plankton
k_r_t_h_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

plankton
kerítőháló
_v_p_lc_k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

evőpálcika 
cs_k_ny_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

csökönyös
_v_p_lc_k_ 2x


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

stemari írta:


> plankton
> kerítőháló
> _v_p_lc_k_


 


beebeus írta:


> evőpálcika
> cs_k_ny_s


 

Evőpálcika
csökönyös
t_l_t_l_l_t


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

evopalcika

gy_r_sf_rk_m_k_


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

telitalalat


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

szszreni írta:


> evopalcika
> 
> gy_r_sf_rk_m_k_


 
Miért nem válaszolsz az előzőre?


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

telitalálat
gyűrűsfarkú maki

cs_rk_c_mb


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

beebeus írta:


> telitalálat
> gyűrűsfarkú maki
> 
> cs_rk_c_mb



Csirkecomb

Az én feladványom pedig:
h_v_s_ gy_p_r


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

havasigyopar

d_lm_t_


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

dalmata
_g_r_sz_lyv


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

egerészölyv


p_kl_ng_s


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

peklangos
_szt_nd_


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

esztendő

l_v_l_ b_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

levelibéka
zs_bn_pt_r


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

zsebnaptár

h_z_ pr_kt_k_k


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

zsebnaptar
hazipraktikak
t_k_cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

Hana:házipraktikák
szszreni:takács
sz_ny_gr_jt


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

szőnyegrojt

v_r_gcs_r_p


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

szonyegrojt
viragcserep
P_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

porondmester

_szt_rh_z_ kr_m_s


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

eszterhazikremes

h_t_r_tk_l_h_ly


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

határátkelőhely

cs_pk_v_r_m_h_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

csipkeverőműhely

k_ll_m_s


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

kellemes

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

tartalomjegyzék

gy_gysz_rt_r


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

tartalomjegyzék

v_rs_nyk__r_s


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 27)

gyogyszertar
versenykiiras

V__sk_d_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

viaskodik

t_r_lm_tl_n


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

türelmetlen

k_nyv_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

könyvelés

_nt_kv_r__m


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

antikvárium

tr_p_c_r__m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

tropicárium

p_l_p


----------



## Hana76 (2012 Február 27)

polip

gy_ngy_z_b_r


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 27)

gyöngyözőbor

_rt_lm_tl_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

ártalmatlan
_rg_lm_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

irgalmatlan

k_ny_lm_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 27)

kényelmes

t_st_ksz_r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

testékszer
f-st-sz-t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

festészet
t_st_p_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

testépítés

_l_jf_stm_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

olajfestmény
h_mz_c_rn_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

hímzőcérna

k_r_sztsz_m_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

hímzőcérna
cs-pdl-cs-cs-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

Grandilkó írta:


> hímzőcérna
> 
> k_r_sztsz_m_s


keresztszemes
csapdlecsacsi
k_rty_p_rt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

kártyaparti

m_st_z_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

mustízű 
sz_l_f_rt


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

szőlőfürt

b_rd_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

bordal
_ssz_nyk_r_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

asszonykórus 

v_gy_sk_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

vegyeskar
k_rm_st_r


----------



## tinto (2012 Február 27)

karmester
f_lt_m_d_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

feltámadás
l_cs_lk_ds


----------



## Laulaci (2012 Február 27)

gőzölög


----------



## Laulaci (2012 Február 27)

p_h_n_


----------



## esterlanc (2012 Február 27)

feltámadás
l_cs_lk_ds

locsolkodás
j_t_ll_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

jótállás
_k_r_t


----------



## esterlanc (2012 Február 27)

akarat
k_r_k_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

okírat-ra gondoltam ,de jó a Tiéd is 
kirakat
t_k_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 28)

takarít

t_sz_jt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 28)

taszajt
b-ssz-nt


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

bosszant

b_b_rcs_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

kozeput írta:


> takarít
> 
> t_sz_jt_


taszajtó

bíborcsíkos

l-mb-r--


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

lambéria

p_szt_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

pisztácia

k-t-g-r--


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

kategória

k_t_l_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

kitaláció

f-nt-z--


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

fantázia

_ _t_m_t_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

automatikus

v_zsg_b_z_tts_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

vizsgabizottság

p_pr_k_j_ncs_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

paprikajancsi

d--k-g-z-lv-ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

diákigazolvány
_lk_h_lm_nt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

alkoholmentes
_ngy_n_s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

ingyenes

f_ncs_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

fancsali

v_ll_lk_z_s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

vállalkozás

cs-d-lj-r-s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

csődeljárás

v_sz_ncs_l_d


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

vászoncseléd
k_m_rny_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

komornyik

sz_b_l_nny_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

szobalánnyal
h_mp_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

hempereg 

l_l_pl_z_d_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

lelepleződik 

sz_ml_s_tv_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

szemlesütve
_ls_mp_ly_g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

elsompolyog 

m_s_dm_g_v_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

másodmagával 
_kr_kk_l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

ikrekkel

Sz_ _mb_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

Sziámba 
l_t_l_p_dt_k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

letelepedtek

v_d_szg_tt_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

vadászgattak 
t_rv_zg_tt_k 
szia Csilla ,mentem ........


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

tervezgettek

j_v_k_p 
_
Szia! Köszi _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 28)

jövőkép

sz_r_nyr_h_m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

szuronyroham

_gy_t_lt_l_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 28)

ágyútöltelék

r_m_nyf_t_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

reményfutam

b_k_ncsl_st_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Február 28)

bakancslista

t_zl_tr_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

tűzlétra
l_ngl_v_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

lánglovag

s_r_mp_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

sorompó
j_lz_t_bl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

jelzőtábla

k-l--z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

kalauz
n_pl_p_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

naplopó

p_ty__t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

potyautas
_h_nk_r_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

éhenkórász

-r-n--


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

irónia
sz_rk_zm_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

szarkazmus

g_ny_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

gúnyos
j_k_dv_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

jókedvű

m_g_b_zt_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

magabiztos
c_lt_d_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

céltudatos

h_t_r_z_tt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

határozott
pr_c_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

precíz

h_ny_g


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

hanyag

sz-ll-lb-l-lt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

széllelbélelt
sz_l_b_rd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

szeleburdi

_nf_j_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

önfejű
ny_kl_v_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

nyakleves _(az fini _

t_r_k_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

törékeny
_l_l_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

elalél

_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

eszméletlen
k_ty_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

kótyagos

_t_d_tt


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 28)

ütődött

cs_k_b_rd_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 28)

csikóborda
sz--tt-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

szúette
_ss_jt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

őssejt

l_b_r_t_r__m


----------



## ibissz (2012 Február 28)

laboratórium
_KV_R__M


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

akvárium
-nt-kv-r- - m


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 28)

antikvárium
b-r--m-s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 29)

báriumos

sz_r_v_zsg_l_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

:4: _(nem jöttem volna rá)_

szűrővizsgálat

h_ll_k_sz_l_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 29)

_(Nem biztos, hogy ez a megoldás!)_ 

hallókészülék

m_ll_k_ll_m_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

mellékállomás

t_l_f_nk_nyv


----------



## mazsipapo (2012 Február 29)

telefonkönyv
k_n_pé


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

kanapé 
köszi az é -betűt 
_k_rsz_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

ökörszem
k_r_l_b_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

karalábÉ 
sz_f_l_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

_(bocsi, elfelejtettem segíteni...de nagyon ügyEs vagy! _

szafaládÉ
sz_l_f_ld


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

Te is !!egyből eltaláltad 
szülőföld 
van még egy :
cs_l_m_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

csalamádé 

h_nv_gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

honvágy
m_l_nk_lia


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

melankólia

_d_s_ny_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

édesanya 
_szh_j_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

őszhajú

n_pz_n_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

népzene
p_l_nk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

pálinka _(ettől jó kedvünk lesz!)_

v_r_sb_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

vörösbor
// a kedvencem..
... azt hittem pelenkát ,fogsz írni ,az nem hiányzik  
m_l_t_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

_(tényleg...épp most cseréltem ki a gyereken  )_

mulatozás
d_szn_v_g_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

disznóvágás
// ügyes vagy 
k_lb_szt_lt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

kolbásztöltés

t_r_sk_p_szt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

toroskáposzta
sz_k_lyg_ly_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

székelygulyás

h_sl_v_s


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 29)

húsleves

p_cs_ny_ k_cs_s_lt p_r_lt k_p_szt_v_l


----------



## kbódog (2012 Február 29)

pecsenyekacsasült párolt káposztával
p_sz_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

poszáta 
s_rg_r_g_


----------



## kbódog (2012 Február 29)

sárgarigó
v_rg_ny_


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

vargánya
sz_rv_sg_mb_


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 29)

szarvasgomba

cs-p-rk-


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

csiperke
_t_lm_rg_z_s


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 29)

ételmérgezés
t_lt_tt k_p_szt_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Február 29)

töltöttkáposzta
_l_dtt_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 1)

aludttej

sz_r_ml_v_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

sziromlevél

_s_cs_pp


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 1)

esőcsepp

z_m_nk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

zimankó

z_zm_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 1)

zúzmara

p_r_l_cs_p_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

páralecsapódás

p_r_t_rt_l_m


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 1)

páratartalom

l_cs_p_d_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

lecsapódás
b-r-m-t-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

barométer

f_lh__tv_n_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

felhőátvonulás
h_ _tf_v_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 1)

hóátfúvás

m_rt_kt_rt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

mértéktartás

_lk_h_l_zm_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

alkoholizmus

_lv_n_k_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

elvonókúra

s_g_t_k_sz


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 1)

segítőkész

j_v_t_t_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

jóvátétel

k_r_t_t_v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

karitatív

g-r-nc--


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

garancia
m_nk_h_ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

munkahely

k-k-r-c-k-m-ny-t-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

kukoricakeményítő
p-nzt-r-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

pénztáros

k_ssz_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

kassza
s-rb--ll-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

sorbaállás

f_lb_ssz_nt


----------



## loede (2012 Március 1)

felbosszant

cs_sz_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

csiszár, császár

m_gv_g_szt_l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 1)

megvigasztal
m-g-sz-l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

megőszül

c_tr_ms_rg_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

citromosragu
sz_s_r_zs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

_(citromsárga _
szusirizs

gy_k_r_


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 1)

gyakori
m_r_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

maradi

f_lr_gy_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

felragyog 
//bocsi a raguért ,elnéztem  
k_r_lyr_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

:..:
királyrák

_gy_nl_t_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 1)

egyenlít
m-g-sz-l (nem megőszül)


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

megaszal
_gy_nl_t_ (nem egyenlít)


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 1)

egyenlítő
h_rm_n_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

harmonika
c_mb_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

cimbalom

kl_r_n_t


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 1)

klarinét

k_nd_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

kandalló

f_sk_mr_


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 1)

fáskamra

v_r_g_ll_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

virágállat

k_r_llz_t_ny


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

korallzátony

t_llt_rt_


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 1)

virágillatra gondoltam

korallzátony

n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

napfogyatkozás

m_b_lt_l_f_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

Suncrown írta:


> virágillatra gondoltam
> 
> korallzátony
> 
> n_pf_gy_tk_z_s


Bocsi, ez is kijött, majd beírhatjuk az 1 feladat több megoldáshoz

mobiltelefon

v_szcs_ng_


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

vészcsengő

t_l_v_z__


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 1)

televízió

t_llk_b_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

tollkabát

_gyb_t_t


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

ágybetét

cs_k_l_d_h_b


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 1)

csokoládéhab

m_rc_p_n_s cs_k_l_d_t_rt_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

marcipános csokoládétorta (jaaj nee! este fél 11-kor?)

d_ _t_


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

marcipánoscsokoládétorta

t_h_r__t_

bocs lekéstem!


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 1)

diéta
teherautó

r-m-l-m


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 1)

imádom

remélem

l_b_jtk_r_


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

léböjtkúra

z_lds_gd__t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

léböjtkúra
zöldségdiéta
t_szt_t_t_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

Gipszo írta:


> diéta
> teherautó
> 
> r-m-l-m


ez lehet 
rémálom is


tisztítótűz

m_g_j_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

megújúlás
f_lt_m_d_s


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

föltámadás 

m_nk_t_nk_nyv


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 1)

munkatankönyv

_l_tk_dv


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

életkedv
m_nk_nd_r


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

munkaundor (gondolom kimaradt egy _)

k_zv_sz_ly_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

igen ,bocsi
közveszélyes
v-l-gh-b-r-


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

világháború

h_lyr__ll_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

helyreállítás
t_t_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

tótágas

b_kf_nc


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

bukfenc
c-g-nyk-r-k


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

cigánykerék
r_bl_h_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

rablóhús
b-rk-rcs-ly-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

borkorcsolya

f_lsz_l_t_s


----------



## duree (2012 Március 2)

felszólítás
_l_k_sz_t_s


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

felszólítás

k_k_rd_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

előkészítés
kikérdezés

t_csk_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 2)

tacskó
k-cs-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

kicsik, kacsák, kicsuk

cs_r_j_t_k_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

cserejátékos
_rvl_v_sz


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 2)

k-cs-k a megoldás kacsók


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

orvlövész

_z_rm_st_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

ezermester
b_d_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

bádogos

v_r_zsl_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

varázsló
k-r-zsl-


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

kuruzsló

gy_l_gk_k_kk


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

gyalogkakukk
v_z_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

víziló

t_z_g_f_ny_


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

tőzegáfonya
h_rr_b_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

horribilis

r_g_lm_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

rugalmas
sm_rgl_p_p_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

smirglipapír

f_r_g_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

fúrógép
gy-r-d-szk-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

gyúródeszka

p-v--n


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 2)

pávián
p-r-p-t


----------



## Aaanita23 (2012 Március 2)

parapet
h-v-r-g


----------



## Dani93 (2012 Március 2)

hóvirág
t_v_sz


----------



## imre_szabo (2012 Március 2)

tavasz
sz v r v ny


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 2)

szivárvány

sz_v_ts_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 2)

szövetség

l_bd_r_g_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

labdarúgás
t-r-mf-c-


----------



## loede (2012 Március 3)

teremfoci

k_sz_l_d_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 3)

készülődik 
v_k_r_dz_k


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 3)

vakaródzik

T_ll_szk_d_k _ t_v_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 3)

tollászkodik a tavasz

t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 3)

tartalomjegyzék

v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 3)

vonósnégyes

z_ng_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 3)

zongora
h-ng-l-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 3)

zongora

sz_gf_sz_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 3)

(#44739) hangoló
(#44740) szegfűszeg

h_ngv_ll_


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 3)

hangvilla

r_z_n_nc__


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 3)

rezonancia

h_ll_mt_n


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 3)

hullámtan

b_nct_r_m


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 3)

boncterem

f_rd_k_p_ny


----------



## veresg2700 (2012 Március 3)

fürdőköpeny

t_llt_rt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 3)

tolltartó
h_t_zs_k


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 3)

hátizsák

k_r_cs_ns_ly_m


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Március 3)

kerecsensólyom

k_l_ncly_k_ h_d


----------



## kbódog (2012 Március 3)

kilenclyukú híd

v_h_rs_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 3)

viharsarok

f_lsz_g_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 3)

félsziget
fj_rd_k


----------



## Enebaba (2012 Március 3)

fjordok
d_nny_m_g


----------



## maccc (2012 Március 3)

félsziget
gy_rty__nt_s


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

dinnyemag


----------



## maccc (2012 Március 3)

dinnyemag
cs_k_f_gy_


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

gyertyaöntés

f_l_dv_ny


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

csokifagyi

r_h_ssz_kr_ny


----------



## maccc (2012 Március 3)

feladvány
k_r_cs_nyf_


----------



## maccc (2012 Március 3)

ruhásszekrény
v_rny_m_sm_r_


----------



## Tiszai (2012 Március 3)

vérnyomásmérő
t-l-t-l-l-t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 3)

telitalálat
f_ny_r_m_ny


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 3)

főnyeremény


v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

világítótorony
k_dr_ _ d_


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 4)

ködriadó ?
_lk_h_l


----------



## loede (2012 Március 4)

alkohol

_lt_z_


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 4)

öltöző 

t_nt_t_rt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

vajo: jó a ködriadó 

tintatartó
t_llp_rn_


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 4)

tollpárna

f_k_p_cs


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 4)

nyini1 írta:


> tollpárna
> 
> f_k_p_cs


 
fakopáncs ? (ha jó akkor az "n" betüt kihagytad)
_l_mk_p_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 4)

az fakopáncs igen 
az ácsokat hívják fakopács-nak
_l_mk_p_ny
ólomköpeny
új:
l--lj-s-l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

lealjasul
_lz_ll_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 4)

elzüllik

_ll_z_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

ellazul 
_l_j_l


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 5)

előjel

t_rdh_jl_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

térdhajlat
ny-kt-l-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

nyaktiló

f_l_k_szt


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 5)

felakaszt

t_rn_t_r_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

tornaterem

k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## loede (2012 Március 5)

kosárlabda

v_gt_l_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

végtelen

_lk_p_szt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

elképesztő
h_jm_r_szt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

hajmeresztő

r_nd_tl_ns_g


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 5)

Jo reggelt


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 5)

Mindenkinek!!


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 5)

meg 15


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 5)

hozzaszolas


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 5)

14


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

beebeus írta:


> hajmeresztő
> 
> r_nd_tl_ns_g


rendetlenség
p_rc_c_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

porcicák

k_l_t_st_l_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

kilátástalan
h_lysz_n_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

helyszínelés

m_g_sk_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

megesket
b_r_p_l_st


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

bírópalást

k_nyvj_lz_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

könyvjelző
t_rt_l_mj_gyz_k


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 5)

tartalomjegyzék
b_rk_v_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

barkavirág

g_ly_h_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

gólyahír
k_k_rcs_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

kökörcsin

j_tsz_t_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

játszótér
tr_mb_l_n


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 5)

trambulin

m_t_d_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

matador
b_k_v_ _d_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

bikaviadal

f_lny_rs_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 5)

felnyársal

b_s_j_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

busójárás

b_szk_s_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

büszkeség
p_p_sz_rl_b_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

pipaszárlábú

f_gy_k_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

fogyókúra
k-l-pk-r-


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 5)

kalapkúra

t_l_v_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

tűlevelű
_r_kz_ld


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

örökzöld

b_r_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

boróka
-f-ny-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

áfonya

sz_m_c_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 5)

szamóca

k_szm_t_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

köszméte
f-lcgy-l-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

falcgyalu

b_rk_csg_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

barkácsgép
ny_jt_f_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

nyújtófa

h_s_nm_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

hasonmás
t_k_rk_p


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

tükörkép
bl-cc-l-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

bliccelő
f-nysz-r-


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 5)

fényszűrő
t-kn-sb-k-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

teknősbéka
c_th_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

cethal

p_zs_m_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

pizsama
f_gm_s_s


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 6)

fogmosás

s_pr_ny_l


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 6)

seprűnyél
j-rm-v-d


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Március 6)

járműved


_n_rg_ _t_k_r_k_ss_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 6)

energiatakarékosság

h-sz-g-t-l-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

hőszigetelés

d-k-r-c--


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

dekoráció
f_l_sz_ny_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

faliszőnyeg

s_k_ld_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

sokoldalú
sz_zl_b_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

százlábú

sz_z_n_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

szezonális
f_sz_kr_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

fészekrakás

r_sz_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

részeg


g_mbv_ll_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

gömbvillám

f_ly_k_ny


----------



## varadimonika (2012 Március 6)

folyékony

t_pr_ngy_s


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 6)

toprongyos
-sz-m-d-nc-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

úszómedence

_sv_nyv_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 6)

ásványvíz

t_zny_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

tűznyelő

m_t_tv_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 6)

mutatvány

k_lf_ld_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

külföldi 
m_n_k_lt


----------



## loede (2012 Március 6)

menekült

p_n_kr_h_m


----------



## biorobot (2012 Március 6)

gőzölög
p_p_gy_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

loede: pánikroham
pipogya
n_psz_r_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 7)

népszerű

zs_n_g_g_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

zsinagóga

k_r_szt_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

keresztény
h_m_n_st_


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

humanista
gy_gysz_rt_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

gyógyszertár 
r_zs_sz_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

rózsaszín
f_ll_gv_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

fellegvár

b_b_n_s


----------



## Kesziné Kati (2012 Március 7)

babonás
f_gyl_lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

fagylalt
cs_r_b_g_r


----------



## Kesziné Kati (2012 Március 7)

cserebogár
p_rtn_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

partner

m_gy_r_


----------



## Kesziné Kati (2012 Március 7)

mogyoró
v_t_lk_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

vetélkedő
d_lv_rs_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

dalverseny

_n_kk_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

énekkar
t_cs_kz_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

tücsökzene

m-z--k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

mozaik
_rk_f_rk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

irkafirka 
_k_mb_k_m


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 7)

ákombákom
cs_g_bi_a


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

csigabiga
h_p_k_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

hupikék

p_kh_l_


----------



## loede (2012 Március 7)

pókháló

d_g_n_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

daganat

_gy_rt_lm_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

egyértelmű
ny_gt_zz_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

nyugtázza

_t_t_l_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 7)

átutalás

b-l-g


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

gőzölög

b-b-r-t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

beborít
m-nk--d -


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

munkaidő

sz_l_zs_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

szőlőzsír

t_st_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

testápoló (Csókolom!kiss)

m_k_r_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

műköröm (Halleluja!! Ezer éve....kiss)

p_th_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

póthaj (Emlékek)

zs_k_tc_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

zsákutca (miféle?)

p_rc_c_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

porcica (csakis a szépek)

m_n_t_rt_szt_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

monitortisztító

n_gyt_k_r_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

nagytakarítás

m_st_rd_t_kt_v


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

mesterdetektív

_jjl_ny_m_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

ujjlenyomat

k_r_n_t_n_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

koronatanú

_sk_dtsz_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

esküdtszék

_t_l_th_z_t_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

ítélethozatal

l_t_lt_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

letöltendő

m_z_f_lm


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

mozifilm

v_l_gszt_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

világsztár

r_v_ld_f_ny


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

rivaldafény

v_r_s sz_ny_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

vörös szőnyeg

_tt_r_t_b_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

úttörőtábor

cs_p_tv_z_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

csapatvezető

t_k_r_kb_ly_g


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

takarékbélyeg

P_jt_s _js_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 7)

Pajtás újság

H_h_t_ m_g_z_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 7)

Hahota magazin

_ml_k_d_z_s


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 7)

emlékidézés

_l_szt_t_bl_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 8)

elosztótábla

_l_m_zs__


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

_ez kimaradt_


fanyar. írta:


> átutalás
> b-l-g


belóg

elemózsia 
f_nym_s_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 8)

fénymásoló

-ll-tsz-r-t-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

állatszeretet

b_ld_gs_g


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 8)

boldogság

-l-tp-ly-


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

életpálya

-ns-jn-l-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

önsajnálat

m_g_k_d_ly_z


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

megakadályoz

s-rk-n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

megakadályoz
sarkán 
f_lv_d_t


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

felvidít

k-rp-t-l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

kárpótol

k_rt_r_t_s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

kártérítés

p-rsz-m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

porszem
f_t_h_m_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

futóhomok

c_lt_d_t_s


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

céltudatos
gy_rk_m_n_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

gyárkémény 
g_ly_f_sz_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

gólyafészek

b_b_r_k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 8)

buborék

_d_s_ss


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

idesüss 
j_l_nl_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 8)

jelenlét

t_r_f_nk


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

tarifánk,túrófánk 
cs_k_p_d_ng


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 8)

túrófánk remek 
csokipuding

m_d_rt_j


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 8)

madártej

t_ls_ly_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 8)

túlsúlyos

m_g_nszf_r_


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 8)

magánszféra
-m-kf-t-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

ámokfutó
d_hr_h_m


----------



## loede (2012 Március 8)

dühroham

_rv_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

orvos
ny_gt_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 8)

nyugtató

k_m_lyz_n_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

komolyzene
sz_mf_n_ _


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

szimfónia

k_ncs_rt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

koncsertó

z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

zeneszerző

k_rm_st_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

karmester
p _ d _ _ m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

pódium

_p_r_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

opera

d_lsz_nh_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

dalszínház
dr_m_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

dráma

tr_g_d_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

tragédia

f_sz_r_pl_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

főszereplő

pr_m_d_nn_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

primadonna

b_l_r_n_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

balerina

b_nv_v_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

bonviván

k_nny_lm_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

könnyelmű

v_km_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

vakmerő

sz_nv_n_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

színvonalas

k_t_nt_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 8)

kitüntetés

v_ll_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

vállap

_rd_mj_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

érdemjel

t_z_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

tizedes

f_t_szt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

főtiszt

h_z_r_nd


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

házirend

sz_b_lyz_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

szabályzat

r_nd_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 8)

rendetlen

cs_nt_l_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

csintalan
f_rf_ng_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

furfangos
_l_p_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

alapos
_ll_n_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

ellenőr

k_zs_km_ny_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

kizsákmányol
m_gb_nt_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

megbüntet

zs_bt_lv_j


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

zsebtolvaj
h_sf_lm_tsz_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

hasfelmetsző

gy_m_rf_rg_t_


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 9)

gyomorforgató

_tv_gyg_rj_szt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

étvágygerjesztő
sv_dk_s_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

svédkeserű

t_pl_lk_z_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

táplálkozás
_ny_gcs_r_


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 9)

anyagcsere

_sz_g_m_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

úszógumi

str_ndp_p_cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

úszógumi
beebeus :strandpapucs
m_nt_ _v


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 9)

mentőöv

sz_jh_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

szájhős
h_ll_mv_s_t


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 9)

hullámvasút

sz_ll_mk_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

t_ny_rj_sl_s


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 9)

szellemkép
tenyérjóslás

k_sk_t_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

kiskatona

_rd_gsz_k_r


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 9)

ördögszekér

l_jt_sk_cs_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

lajtoskocsi

p_sztr_ng


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 9)

pisztráng

p_l_k_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

pelikán

g_r_nc_szl_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 9)

gerincoszlop

t_p_gys_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

tápegység

_lk_lm_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 9)

alkalmatlan

k_nd_l_b_r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 9)

kandeláber
b-rk-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 9)

barka, bárka, birka

sz_n_l_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 9)

szanálás
b-rk-
Nem talált hajjal kapcsolatos


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 9)

barkó

_t_ _r_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

utóirat :
sz_r_tl_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

_p.s. i love you _
szeretlek

v_ssz__t_s_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

visszautasít  
k_k_s_r_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 9)

kikosaraz

r_nd_v_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

randevú
p_szt_r_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 9)

pásztoróra

st_f_r_ng


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

stafírung
sntr


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

sintér
b_rt_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

börtön
_k_szt_f_


----------



## nomivan (2012 Március 9)

akasztófa
_t_l_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 9)

utálat
gy_l_lk_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 9)

gyűlölködés

b_k_j_bb


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

békejobb

b_ _d_z_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 10)

beidézés
s-r-l-mv-lgy


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 10)

siralomvölgy

cs_szk_nyh_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 10)

csőszkunyhó

h-z-d-s V-kt-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 10)

hazudós Viktor

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 10)

lélekjelenlét
g_r_nct_l_n


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 10)

gerinctelen
k-rt-v-


----------



## ludmann (2012 Március 10)

kártevő
m_ch_n_zm_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 10)

mechanizmus
r-gyv-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 10)

rogyva

f_l_rt_k_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 10)

felértékel
-
_rt_k_s_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 11)

értékesít
m-g-l-z


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 11)

megaláz,megelőz
z_l_gh_z


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 11)

zálogház
z-c-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 11)

zaci

k_v_l_g_s_t


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 11)

kivilágosít

cs-ng-h-ng-k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 11)

csengőhangok
sz_lf_zs


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

szolfézs

p _p _g _j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

papagáj

_l_g_ns


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

elegáns

t_rm_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

törmelék

l_r_k_d_k


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 12)

lerakodik

m-rk-l-g-p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

markológép

k_l_p_cs


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 12)

kalapács

-d-s-z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

odasóz

j_jg_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

jajgat

b_zg_m_cs_ng


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

buzgómócsing
k_tny_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

kotnyeles

m_t_d_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

matador
v--sk-d-k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

viaskodik

m_ _ny_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

műanyag
m_llsz_b_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 12)

mellszobor

n_gysz_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

nagyszőrű,nagyszerű
f_n_m_n_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

fenomenális

k_l_pk_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

kalapkúra
_zz_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

izzasztás

sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

szépirodalom 
v_l_g_r_ks_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 12)

világörökség

k_p_gt_t_c_d_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

kopogtatócédula
//hosszú után egy ¨rövidke
k_rd_ _v


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 12)

kérdőív

-nd-l-tsz-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

indulatszó
k_r_mk_d_s


----------



## Master888 (2012 Március 12)

káromkodás

n_pl_me_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

naplemente
_lk_ny_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 12)

alkonyat
t-sz-v-r-g


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Március 12)

tiszavirág

k-ny-r-l


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 12)

kunyerál
k-r-g-t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

kéreget

s_kr_sty_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 12)

sekrestyés

m_s_b_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

misebor
zs_lt_rk_nyv


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 12)

zsoltárkönyv

m-n-str-ns


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

ministráns
t_r_ny_r_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 12)

toronyóra

h_r_ngl_b


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

harangláb
k_p_ln_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 12)

kápolna

m_s_r_h_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

miseruha
k_lv_r_ _


----------



## sedoz (2012 Március 13)

kálvária
h_j_sb_b_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 13)

hajasbaba

b_t_g_ll_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 13)

betegellátás

k_t_r_k_b


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 13)

kotorékeb
A betegellátás=kotorékeb
r-h-j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 13)

röhej

v_r_l_st_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

várólista

f_lv_l_g_s_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

felvilágosítás
m_g_l_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

megelőzés, megalázás, megélezés

t_r_k_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

törékeny
k_zl_k_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

közlékeny

tr-f--


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

trófea
gy_jt_m_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 13)

gyűjtemény
sz-m-tt-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

szemétté, szimattá

k_k_rd_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 13)

kokárda

_rz_k_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

érzékeny
f_lpr_b_l


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 13)

f_lpr_b_l= felpróbál
t_k_rt_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 13)

tükörtojás

t_r_szny_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

tarisznyarák 
_gysz_r_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 13)

egyszerű

t_k_ _ _ _k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

tokióiak

-nd--n


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 13)

indián

k_t_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

köteges, kétágas

gy_rty_t_rt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

gyertyatartó
n_szt_lg_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

nosztalgia

f_l_d_k_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

feledékeny
l_k_sk_lcs


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 13)

lakáskulcs
k--k-d-tt


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

kiokádott 
t_zh_ny_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

tűzhányó

f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

földrengés
h_m_f_lh_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

hamufelhő

s_v_t_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

sivatag 
f_t_h_m_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 13)

futóhomok

m_cs_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 13)

mocsár
_ng_v_ny


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

ingovány
k_sz_r_k_


----------



## nelidia (2012 Március 13)

légyölőgalóca
k.k.r.c.cs.


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Bocs, de k_sz_r_k_ NEM egyenlő légyölőgalócával...


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 13)

kukoricacső

_ll_mt_n


----------



## Liddi (2012 Március 13)

illemtan

l_pt_pt_rt_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 14)

laptoptartó

sz_k_k_t


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 14)

szökőkút

k_ll_


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 14)

k_ll_ = küllő
fr_g_ttf_h_dn_gy , ez volt Fülig Jimmy


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 14)

fregattfőhadnagy

_ll_ _l_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 14)

illóolaj

m_nd_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 14)

mandula

sz_l_h_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 14)

szülőház

_sz_m_d_nc_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 14)

úszómedence

m_gz_tv_z


----------



## pokey5 (2012 Március 14)

magzatvíz

g_l_szt


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 14)

kozeput írta:


> úszómedence
> 
> m_gz_tv_z


Magzatvíz
h-b-s: (g_l_szt) van guarlisz, giliszta


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 14)

habos
n-mz-t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 14)

nem habos, hisz ott a kettőspont


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 14)

hibás:
nemzet
v_rtan_


----------



## pokey5 (2012 Március 14)

hibás a g_l_szt_ (giliszta) kimaradt egy vonal, bocsánat. "fanyarnak" pedig megköszönöm szíves észrevételét


----------



## w09 (2012 Március 14)

vértanú

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 14)

szabadság
_sh_n_s


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 15)

őshonos

n_gyf_jsz_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 15)

nagyfejsze
k-sb-rj-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

kisborjú
g_d_csk_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

gidácska

l_b_sj_sz_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

lábasjószág
_b_g_tt_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

ebugatta

t_r_ng_tt_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

teringettét 
k_ty_f_j_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

kutyafáját

f_lkl_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

folklór 
sz_v_rv_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 15)

folklór
k-s-n-s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

szivárvány
kisinas

sz_n_b_gly_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

szénaboglya
g_mb_st_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

gombostű

sz_v_v_ny_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

(ezen a héten még nem beszéltem senkivel se magyarul ,jó torna volt ez !!)
szövevényes
_lm_ _c_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

(Örülök, hogy részese lehettem!)

almaecet

s_l_t_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

//köszönöm szépen  jólesett .. 
salátalé 
h_s_gny_l_tk_z_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

hűségnyilatkozat

v_nd_rm_d_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

vándormadár
f_sz_kr_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

fészekrakó

j_rc_t_j_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 15)

jércetojás
sz_lk_k_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 15)

szélkakas

d_szn_s_jt


----------



## Tiszai (2012 Március 15)

disznósajt
t_z_lt_ _ _t_


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 15)

tüzoltóautó
sz_v_v_ny_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 15)

szövevényes
kerékkötő

k-z-sz-rsz-m


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Március 15)

kéziszerszám

-l-z-t-s


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

előzetes

f_gl_l_


----------



## Kozeli (2012 Március 15)

foglaló
t_rgy_l_t_r_m


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

tárgyalóterem
h_l_sz_b_


----------



## Kozeli (2012 Március 15)

hálószoba
k_r_kb_l_ncs


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 15)

kerékbilincs
k-pj-f-


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

kopjafa
_ll_tk_rt


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 15)

_ll_tk_rt állatkert
r_p_t_rt_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 16)

répatorta

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 16)

árnyékszék

n_m_j_t_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 16)

némajáték
f_lh_llg_t_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 16)

fülhallgató

_l_t_rz_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 16)

életérzés

t-l-jd-ns-g-k


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 16)

tulajdonságok

h_s_nm_s


----------



## loede (2012 Március 16)

hasonmás

_k_lv_v_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 16)

ökölvivás
p_cs_rt_sz_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 16)

pacsirtaszó

m_r_k_l


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 17)

mórikál

_ll_nsz_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 17)

ellenszél

z_v_t_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 17)

zivatar
z_p_r_s_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 17)

záporeső

v_ll_ml_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 17)

villámlás
k-zf-n-m-t-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 17)

kézfinomító

_gyl_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 17)

egylet

_gys_g_s


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 17)

egységes
cs-v-rg-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 17)

csavargó

k_ty_f_j_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 17)

kutyafáját
k_pc_b_ty_r


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 18)

kapcabetyár

f_gy_lm_s_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 18)

figyelmesen

t_v_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## Raglan (2012 Március 18)

tévedhetetlen


t_k_r_l_nt


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 18)

tekerőlant

h_rf_


----------



## laara (2012 Március 18)

hárfa

_t_s_ll_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 18)

ütésálló

k_z_nf_kv_


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 18)

kézenfekvő
p_ly_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 18)

pólya
_sk_l_k_r_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 18)

iskolakerülő
n_pl_p_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 19)

naplopó

l_h_t_


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 19)

léhűtő

k-nyv-sp-lc


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

könyvespolc

k_nyvt_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 19)

könyvtáros
sz_m_v_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

szemüveges

ny_kk_nd_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 19)

nyakkendő
_lt_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

öltöny

_l_g_ns


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 19)

elegáns

t_pr_ngy_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

toprongyos

t_szt_s_g


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 19)

tisztaság

_g_szs_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

egészség

sz_lv_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 19)

szalvéta

t_r_t_k


----------



## w09 (2012 Március 19)

teríték
f_g_b_r


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 19)

fügebor

k_nyvb_r_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 19)

könyvborító

sz_b_ _n_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 19)

szabóinas

k_spl_szt_k_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 20)

kisplasztika

n_b_ncsv_r_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

nebáncsvirág

m_m_z_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

mimóza
b_rs_nyk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

bársonyka

d_szn_v_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

dísznövény
sz_kl_k_rt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

sziklakert

cs_nth_j_s


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

csonthéjas

f_cs_m_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

facsemete

_l_lt_t


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

elültet

m_gn_l_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

magnólia
l_l__mf_


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 20)

*Üdv*

liliomfa
v-l-szl-v-l


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

válaszlevél

t_v_szv_r_


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 20)

*Üdv*



szuperhaver írta:


> asztalos
> 
> g_z_l_g


 
gőzölőg
sz_j_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

tavaszváró
szójáték

v_zsz_nt_s


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

vízszintes

m_r_l_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

merőleges

p_rh_z_m_s


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

párhuzamos

d_r_kh_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

derékhad

st_t_szt_k_


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

statisztika

k_s_st_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 20)

Kisüsti

_k_szt_f_r_v_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

akasztófáravaló

sz_lh_m_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

szélhámos
p_rn_h_jd_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

pernahajder

t_k_l_t_s


----------



## muki71 (2012 Március 20)

Tökéletes
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## muki71 (2012 Március 20)

Ásványvíz
v_zs_g_r


----------



## Media99 (2012 Március 20)

vízsugár
*_gyf_lsz_lg_l_t*


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

ügyfélszolgálat
sz_b_dn_p_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

szabadnapos

sz_mb_t


----------



## w09 (2012 Március 20)

szombat
k_nv_rt_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

konverter

sz_rp_nt_n


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

szerpentin 

_p_ _ mp_p_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

ópiumpipa

sz_rk_l_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

szürkület

n_pf_lk_lt_


----------



## wandush97 (2012 Március 20)

*wandush97*

napfelkelte
d_l_l_tt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

délelőtt

_zs_nn_


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

uzsonna 

_rg_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

orgia

l_b_r_r_dm_ny


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

laboreredmény 

b_t_n_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

botanika

sz_mr_bb_n_s


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

szemrebbenés

_p_ll_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

apelláta

t_t_m_


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

tatami 

_rny_ksz_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

árnyékszék

m_ _ny_g


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

műanyag 

_ml_km_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

emlékmű

k_rd_sz_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

kozeput írta:


> emlékmű
> 
> k_rd_sz_


kérdőszó

f_lsz_l_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

felszólítás
b_ _t_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

beutalás

v_r_l_st_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 20)

várólista

n_ps_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

napsütés

_bs_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

obsitos
_l_sm_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 20)

elismerés

_rd_mr_nd


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 20)

érdemrend

t_zk_r_szts_g


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 21)

tűzkeresztség
v-r-lv-d-sg-tl-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 21)

véralvadásgátló
l-b-r-t-r--m


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 21)

laboratórium

k_s_rl_ts_r_z_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

kisérletsorozat 
_rk_t_t_


----------



## GadMar (2012 Március 21)

űrkutató
sz_m_lyz_t


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 21)

személyzet

_nt_rkt_sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 21)

Antarktisz
j_g_sm_dv_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 21)

jegesmedve
_l_tv_d_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 21)

életvidám

p_z_t_v


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 21)

pozitív

l_t_rg_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 21)

letargikus

_l_g_d_tt


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 21)

elégedett

k_v_cs_ltv_s

És supán a tréfa kedvéért, felteszem ide a leghosszabb szavunkat, ami bár igen nyakatekert, de azért értelmes szó, bizonyára sokan ismeritek.

m_gsz_nts_gt_l_n_th_t_tl_ns_g_sk__t__t_k_rt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 21)

kovácsoltvas
megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért _(a vége nem egyezik a feladvánnyal, de én így ismerem....bocsi érte)_

k_nny_lm_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 21)

könnyelmű

_ll_t_ _s


----------



## wandush97 (2012 Március 21)

állatias
_ls_ f_j_z_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

elsőfejezet
_l_ _r_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 21)

aláírás (előírás)

sp_ _n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

spion
k_m_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 21)

kamara

r_ _d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

(kamera)
riadó 
f_stg_m_ly_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 21)

füstgomolyag

l_g_ _n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

légion 

zs_ld_s


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 21)

zsoldos

h_r_ml_b_


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 21)

háromlábu

k-csk-b-k-


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 22)

kecskebéka
k-csk-b-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

kecskebak

t_lj_s_tm_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

teljesítmény
s_k_r_lm_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

sikerélmény

_v_gh_zh_t_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 22)

üvegházhatás

-lr-g-dt-t-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

elragadtató
sz_p_rk_z_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 22)

sziporkázó

p_ll_n_tf_lv_t_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

pillanatfelvétel

k_z_ss_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

közösség
t_ggy_l_s


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

taggyűlés
s_b_lv_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

sóbálvány
m_m_kr_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

mimikri

_d_ _m_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

idióma

ny_lvj_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

nyelvjárás
h_d_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

hadarás

sz_t_g_l


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

szótagol
m_rf_m_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

morféma

m-rf--m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

morfium
v_z_p_p_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

vizipipa
n_rg_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

nargilé

p_zs_t


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

pázsit

f_ny_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

fényerő, fűnyíró
h_ _t_s


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

hiátus 

_ll_n_rv


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

ellenérv
v_t_p_rtn_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

vitapartner

k_l_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

külalak

sz_rg_lm_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

szorgalmas

d_r_zsf_sz_f


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

darázsfészek?? _(f=k?)_

sz_ny_gcs_p_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

(_Bocsi! Elírtam!  Ennek ellenére jól kitaláltad!_ )

szúnyogcsípés

h_d_ _ll_p_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

hadiállapot

sz_b_ _n_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

szabóinas / szobainas 
f_gyv_rl_t_t_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

fegyverletétel

k_p_t_l_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

kapitulál

gy_rsj_r_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

gyorsjárat

l_p_t_k


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

lopótök 

_s_rd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

őserdő

p_r_t_rt_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

páratartalom

k_cs_gd_d_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 22)

Köcsögduda

v_r ny_m_sm_r_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

vérnyomásmérő

f_k_t_r_b_zl_


----------



## loede (2012 Március 22)

feketeribizli

_lk_b_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

elkoboz

m_k_ttv_r_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

makettváros

t_r_p_szt_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

terepasztal

sz_p_rb_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

szópárbaj

b_jn_ks_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

bajnokság

t_stcs_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

testcsel

br_v_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

bravúros

p_c_b_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 22)

pecabot

h_rg_sz_ng_d_ly


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 22)

horgászengedély
r-bs-c


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 22)

rabsic

k-rty-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

kártya

_ll_z_ _n_st_


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

illuzionista 

_ll_n_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

illúzionista
f_ll_gv_r


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

fellegvár


_ll_n_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

ellenőr

l_p_rf_st


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

lőporfüst 

l_t_h_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

látóhatár

k_z_nh_z


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

kazánház
f_t_ _l_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

fűtőolaj

k_r_z_n


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 22)

kerozin
r-p-l-g-p


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

repülőgép
l_sz_ll_p_ly_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

leszállópálya

M_l_v


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

Malév

F_r_h_gy


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 22)

Ferihegy
-ml-kk-p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

Ferihegy

_ml_kk_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

emlékkép
n_szt_lg_ _


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 22)

emlékkép!!!
szt-r--t-p--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

sztereotípia kiss 
m_g_rz_s


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

nosztalgia
sztereotípia 
+megérzés


_l_ _t_l_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

előítélet

cs_m_g_l


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

terminál, csomagol

_br_nd


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

ábránd
m_l_b_s


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 22)

ábránd

n-gy-t-z-s


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

mélabús

sz_szt_m_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

szisztéma
r_nd_tl_n


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 22)

rendetlen
-lf-g-d-tt


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

elfogadott

t_m_lt_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

tumultus
cs_t_p_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

csetepaté

m_k_l_tl_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

makulátlan
k_k_c_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

kukacos

f_r_gh_jt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

féreghajtó
r_c_n_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 22)

ricinus

m_c_n_s


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 23)

mecénás

m_kd_r_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 23)

mákdaráló

g_szt_ny_


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

gesztenye

t_t_v_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

tétova
_br_szt_


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

ébresztő

_r_r_g_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 23)

órarugó

k_m_d_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 23)

kőmedál

t_st_ksz_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 23)

testékszer

b_n_nf_z_r


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

banánfüzér

s_rk_l_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 23)

sarkalatos

v_d_kf_jl_szt_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 23)

vidékfejlesztés

s_db_z_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 23)

sédbúza

sz_gf_


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

szegfű

d_ _ _l_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 23)

dióolaj

p_t_n_s


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 23)

Patinás

s_rk_nyr_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 23)

sárkányrepülő

sz_l_l_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 23)

szőlőlugas

_rny_k_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

árnyékos
n_gysz_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 23)

nagyszülők

k_r_szt_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

keresztelő
_nn_ps_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 23)

ünnepség

h_cc_c_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

haccacáré
h_l_ _ng


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 23)

hálóing

n_gl_zs_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 24)

neglizsé

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 24)

kürtőskalács
l-ng-ltk-lb-sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 24)

lángolt kolbász

t_kf_z_l_k


----------



## Vukkvi (2012 Március 24)

tökfőzelék

k_b_t


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 24)

kábít

c_mb_l_m


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 24)

cimbalom

v_cs_rny_


----------



## loede (2012 Március 24)

vecsernye

j_v_nd_b_l_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 24)

jövendőbeli

_ny_m_ssz_ny


----------



## d-e6208 (2012 Március 24)

anyámasszony

_szt_lyf_n_k_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 24)

osztályfőnöki

t_l_f_nk_rty_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 24)

telefonkártya
_lt_p_rt_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 24)

ultiparti 

_ssz_j_v_t_l


----------



## aniko45 (2012 Március 24)

összejövetel
cs-p-d-k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 24)

csodapók

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 25)

térfélcsere

k_m_t_l


----------



## Wulfi (2012 Március 25)

komatál

_r_ny_s_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 25)

aranyeső
_r_nyt_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

iránytű

_gy_gy_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 25)

együgyű


_mb_r_v_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

emberevő

_t_mt_rv


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 25)

ütemterv

d-ssz--


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 25)

dosszié
p_ssz_ _nsz


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

passziánsz

_g_l_z_l


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 25)

egalizál

_rv_nd


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

örvend

t_z_l_ _ll_s


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (2012 Március 25)

tüzelőállás

s_ly_mh_r_ny_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 25)

Selyemharisnya
----------------
a # 45380 ra a csodapók nem jó!---- csapadék a helyes
---------------
zs_bsz_m_l_g_p
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3425923&postcount=45380


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 25)

zsebszámológép

k-z-nf-kv-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

kézenfekvő

m_t_zs_l_m


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 25)

matuzsálem

-r-sz-k-s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 25)

erőszakos

_gr_ssz_v


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

agresszív

d_k_p_rf_r_sz


----------



## manka63 (2012 Március 25)

dekopirfűrész

s_r_kk_sz_r_


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Március 25)

sarokköszörű

t_l_t_l_l_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 25)

telitalálat
_ng_tl_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

ingatlan

h_cs_dl_l_kv_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 25)

hecsedlilekvár 
_lm_k_mp_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 25)

almakompót

b_dz_sz_rp


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 25)

bodzaszirup
cs_l_nt_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

(bodzaszörp)

csalántea

r_c_n_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

ricinus

t_z_g_f_ny_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 26)

tőzegáfonya
s_ly_m_k_c


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

selyemakác

l_v_nd_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

levendula
p_cs_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

pacsuli

b_rn_tsz_l_nc_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

burnótszelence
_ll_tp_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

illatpárna

n_g_d_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

negédes
f_n_mk_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

finomkodó

zs_ml_m_rzs_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

zsemlemorzsa

m_g_t_rt_sz_v_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

magatartászavar
k_m_szk_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

kamaszkor

s_h_d_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

siheder

_ll_nk_z_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

ellenkezik

n_z_t_lt_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

nézeteltérés

_rv_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

érvelés

_r_t_lj_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 26)

erőteljes

b--ll-t-s-k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

beállítások
k-t-g-r--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

kategória

_rv_csk_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

árvácska
gy_ngyv_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

gyöngyvirág

p_rcs_nr_zs_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

porcsinrózsa
b-g-n--


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

begónia
c_kl_m_n


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

begónia

-lm-sz-sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

ciklámen
almaszósz

h_jn_lk_


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

hajnalka

t-r-ksz-kf-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

törökszekfű

r--kc--


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

reakció

t-j-sl-v-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

tojásleves

s_rg_r_p_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

sárgarépa
_d_sgy_k_r


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 26)

édesgyökér
b_rs_k_f_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

borsikafű

m_n_ _k_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

borsikafű 
manióka

br-kk-l-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

brokkoli

r_b_rb_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

rebarbara

_rt_cs_k_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

articsóka

j_gcs_pr_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

jégcsapretek

v_g_t_r__n_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 26)

vegetáriánus

d--t-r-


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 26)

diótörő
t__sk_nn_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

teáskanna

c_tr_ml_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

citromlé

k_kt_lcs_r_szny_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

koktélcseresznye
p_l_cs_nt_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 26)

palacsinta

l_cs_k_lb_sz


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 26)

lecsókolbász
k_kt_f_z_k


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

kuktafazék

h-br-l-


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 26)

habroló

kr_d_ncl_b


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

kredencláb

f-l-n-pt-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

falinaptár
n_t_sz


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

notesz

gr-f-tc-r-z-


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

grafitceruza
p_l_t_bl_


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

platábla

t-nt-t-rt-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

tintatartó

p-p-r-r-sz-r


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

papírírószer

n-szt-lg--


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

nosztalgia
h_gy_m_ny_s


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

hagyományos

sz-nt-m-nt-l-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

szentimentális

m_gh_t_


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

megható

sz-vsz-r-t-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

szívszorító
l-lk--sm-r-t-s


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

lelkiismeretes

n-gyl-lk-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

nagylelkű
b_z_nyt_l_n


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 26)

bizonytalan

_g_szs_gt_l_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

egészségtelen

_gy_rt_lm_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 27)

egyértelmű

_g_zs_gt_l_n


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 27)

igazságtalan
F-d-sz k-rm-ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

Fidesz kormány

m_g_b_zt_ss_g


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

magabiztosság
t_r_lm_tl_ns_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

türelmetlenség

b_szk_s_g


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

büszkeség
b_lg_s_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

balgaság

r_b_zl_


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

ribizli
_l_rh_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

elérhető

b_j_l_ntk_z_k


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

bejelentkezik v. bejelentkezők 
k_rb_v_ll_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

kárbevallás
b_zt_ns_g_s


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

biztonságos
t_rh_t_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

tűrhetetlen
h_t_m_gn_s


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

hűtőmágnes
f_ll_b_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 27)

fellebbezés

k_dv_s


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 27)

kedves
t_l_g_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 27)

taliga

l_p_g_t_ _xk_v_t_r


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 27)

lépegető exkavátor

h_nl__ny


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 27)

honleány
_l__r_s


----------



## Timike28 (2012 Március 27)

elírás
k..st...l...


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 27)

kóstoló

f_n_gy_r_k


----------



## Eszttike (2012 Március 27)

fenegyerek
k-r-t-s


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Március 27)

kerítés
_szt_l_sm_h_ly


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

asztalosműhely
k_pk_r_t_z_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 28)

képkeretező

t_k_sz_l_nn_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 28)

tokaszalonna

-hgy-m-r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

éhgyomor

_tl_tg_zd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

ötletgazda

_z_rm_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

ezermester

k_t_r_k_b


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

kotorékeb
v_sz_tts_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

veszettség

v_d_ _lt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

védőoltás

_ll_t_rv_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

állatorvos

k_h_r_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

kiherél

_v_rt_l_n_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

ivartalanítás

st_r_l_z_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

sterilizálás

g_m_k_szty_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

gumikesztyű

pr_szt_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

prosztata
h_p_f_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

hipofízis

f_rt_tl_n_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

fertőtlenítő
t_szt_t_sz_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

tisztítószer

_nt_b_kt_r__l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

antibakteriális
st_r_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

steril

v_gyv_d_l_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

vegyvédelem
g_zm_szk


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

gázmaszk

h_nt_p_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

hintőpor
p_ps_kr_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

popsikrém

b_rk_ _t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

borkiütés?
b_lh_cs_p_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

_vagy bőrkiütés _
bolhacsípés

v_szk_t_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

viszkető

r_zs_h_ml_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

rózsahimlő
j_rv_ny

_jaa, és sziasztok!!!! napsütéses szép napot _


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

járvány
_p_d_m_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

epidémia

k_r_nt_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

karantén
p_n_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

pánik

h-szt-r--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

hisztéria

ny_kl_v_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

nyakleves

_lh_ny_g_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

elhanyagol

cs_t_k_s


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

csatakos

f_ln-tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

felnőtt 

_gy_d_l_ll_


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

egyedülálló
c_p_f_z_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

cipőfűző
cs_g_ly_


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

csigolya
p_p_csc_p_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

papucscipő

k_ny_lm_s


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

kényelmes
p_h_nt_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

pihentető

k_k_pcs_l_d_s


----------



## wanita (2012 Március 28)

kikapcsolódás

v__dd_szn_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

va*a*ddisznó

sz_rv_sg_mb_


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

szarvasgomba
m_k_s_d_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

mókusodú

f_gy_ngy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

fagyöngy

h_v_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

hóvirág

_l_m_zsn_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

alamizsna

k_l_st_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 28)

kolostor

_szm_f_tt_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

eszmefutattás
_szm_l_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

eszméletlen

_lk_p_szt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

elképesztő
h_h_t_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

hihetetlen

l_b_l_ncs_l_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 28)

lebilincselő

k_nd_rk_c


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

kenderkóc
sz_n_k_z_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

szénakazal

sz_m_rf_l


----------



## Babgu (2012 Március 28)

szamárfül
n_ps_g_r


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Március 29)

napsugár

_g_rf_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 29)

égerfa
t-lp-al-v-l-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 29)

talpalávaló

_nz_tl_n


----------



## loede (2012 Március 29)

önzetlen

h_ll_mh_ssz


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 29)

hullámhossz

_ngg_ll_r


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 29)

inggallér
_l_lj_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

elöljáró

m_gm_n_k_l


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 29)

megmenekül
f_l_k_z_t


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

felekezet

_lv_zsz_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

alvázszám

cs_m_gt_rt_


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

csomagtartó

m_z_s_m_dz_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

mézesmadzag

k_rt_sk_l_cs


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

kürtöskalács

h_rm_sh_t_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

Hármashatár

f_v_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 29)

főváros
g_cp_nt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

:..: gócpont

--t-p-ly-


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

autópálya

_r_m_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

iramodó

p_ks_t_m_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 29)

:ugraséksütemény 
k_pv_s_l_f_nk


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

képviselőfánk

_zs_nn_


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

uzsonna

g_rb_g_r_b_


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 29)

alvázszám
p_nc_lt_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 29)

Kgyuri írta:


> uzsonna
> 
> g_rb_g_r_b_


girbegörbe ?
_rk_f_rk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

irkafirka

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 29)

helyesírás
_ny_ny_lv_nk


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 29)

anyanyelvünk

v_r_nd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

veranda

t_rs_sh_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 29)

társasház

l_ft_kn_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

liftakna

k_lcscs_m_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 29)

kulcscsomó

p_ty_ _t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 29)

potyautas

zs_bt_lv_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Március 29)

zsebtolvaj

h_g_v_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 29)

az előző hágóvas


fanyar. írta:


> b-l-g


Ez nem belóg

b-l-g (szakkifejetés, könyvelés táján)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 29)

*b-l-g*

képzőművészet
beebus kétszer nem jó megoldás jött(nem megoldás) nem belóg
nem balág
*b-l-g*
b-l-g (mint írtam szakkifejezés könyvelés körül)ném. eredetű honosodott szakkifejezés


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 30)

ha 12.00 -ig nem jön megoldás beírom


----------



## muki71 (2012 Március 30)

belég
_k_szt_f_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 30)

akasztófa

t_rs_sj_t_k


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 30)

társasjáték
belég=okmány okirat,bizonylat
k-v-lk-d


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

kavalkád

_lm_f_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 31)

almafa
v-h-r- (nem vihara)


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 1)

vahur (fekete István kutyája)
--------------------
v_k_p_p_cs


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 3)

vakupapucs

sz-ll-z-


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 3)

szellőző
-nsz-m-n-t-r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 3)

inszeminátor

p-ly--dv-r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 3)

pályaudvar
cs-k-s (nem csíkos)


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 3)

csokis, csikós, csakis, csókos...
-------------
l_tv_nyp_ks_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

látványpékség

_r_k_l_m


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 3)

"csókos" volt a megoldás
-nf-rm-c-- 
információ
b--v-t-tt


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Április 3)

beavatott

t_l_m_r_


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Április 3)

telemeri

k-t-p-lt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

katapult

t_z_f_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 3)

tűzifa
v-ny-g-


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

venyige

r_zs_h_rd_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

rőzsehordó

k_v_k_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

kovakő

t_zsz_rsz_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

tűzszerszám

_rd_t_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

erdőtűz

f_csk_nd_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

fecskendő

_lt_t_l_v_d_k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

altatólövedék

m_lyk_m_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

mélykóma

_nt_nz_v


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

intenzív

ny_lvt_nf_ly_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

nyelvtanfolyam

sz_t_rf_z_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

szótárfüzet

f_rd_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

fordítás

k_p_ny_g


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

köpönyeg

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

szélvihar

k_r_s_m_ny


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

káresemény

b_zt_s_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

biztosítás

_zl_tk_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

üzletkötő

r_m_n_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

rámenős

p_f_tl_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

pofátlan

j_ll_mt_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

jellemtelen

g_tl_st_l_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

gátlástalan

g_z_mb_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

gazember

zs_v_ny


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

zsivány

_t_n_ll_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

útonálló

h_r_m_ _


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

haramia

p_rz_k_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

perzekútor

h_tv_ll_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

hitvallás

_g_h_rd_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

igehirdetés

_m_m_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

imamalom

b_nc_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

boncok

l_m_k_l_st_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

lámakolostor

H_t _v T_b_t_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 3)

Hét év Tibetben 
Br_d P_tt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 3)

Brad Pitt

sz_pf_ _


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 4)

szépfiú

l-b-r-t-r--m


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 4)

laboratórium
k-l-m-r-s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 4)

kalamáris

k-t-k-mb-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 4)

katakomba

r_z_d_ns


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

rezidens

f_g_rv_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

fogorvos
cs_ntk_v-cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

csontkovács

gy_gyt_rn_sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

gyógytornász
l_mb_g_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

lumbágó

b_cs_p_d_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

becsípődés
f-jd-l-m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

fájdalom

cs_g_ly_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 4)

csigolya
--------------
l_dt_lpb_t_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

lúdtalpbetét
ty_ksz_mt_p_sz


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 4)

lúdtalpbetét
b-t-pt-m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

tyúkszemtapasz
betéptem

h_l_d_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 4)

haladás

h_rv_v_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

hírvivő

_js_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 4)

újságos

tr_f_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

trafikos

dr-g-r--


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 4)

drogéria
h_rl_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 4)

hírlap

f_ly_ _r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

folyóirat

pl_tyk_f_sz_k


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 4)

pletykafészek

sz_msz_d_ssz_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

szomszédasszony

f_cs_g


----------



## loede (2012 Április 4)

fecseg 

sz_jh_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 5)

szajha


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

_feladvány hiányában..._
sz_rny_t_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 5)

szörnyeteg
_r_ _ sk_gy_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

óriáskígyó

_n_k_nd_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 5)

anakonda
k_r_lyt_gr_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

királytigris

l--p-rd


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 5)

királytigris
f_k_b_b_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 5)

leopard
f_k_b_b_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

fókabébi

b_r_sty_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 5)

borostyán
szk_r_b_ _sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

szkarabeusz

m-m--


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 5)

múmia
p_r_m_s


----------



## balaniza (2012 Április 5)

Válasz: piramis
Új:
Kínaiak egyik kedvelt étele
f_cs_e_é_e


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

stemari írta:


> múmia
> p_r_m_s


piramis
f-r--


----------



## vajo (2012 Április 5)

fáraó
gy_rk_m_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

gyárkémény

t_rv_nyt_l_n


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 5)

törvénytelen

_gy_f_gy_tt


----------



## loede (2012 Április 5)

ügyefogyott

_lj_l_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

loede írta:


> ügyefogyott
> 
> _lj_l_l


 
eljelöl ,ülj elől ..vagy valami más..
_zz_szt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

izzasztó

k-n-k-l-


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

kánikula
h_ _m_lk_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

hőemelkedés

_d_j_r_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

időjárás

t_rn_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

tornádó

_ls_p_r


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

elsöpör 

l_p_t_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

lapátol

k_rsz_r_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

korszerű

_v_tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

avítt, evett

m_d_rn


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

modern
tr_nd_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

trendi

r_zs_sz_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

rózsaszín
sz_np_mp_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

színpompa
gr_n_t_lm_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

gránátalma
_n_n_sz


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 6)

ananász
k_z_tt_m_s_l_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

kazettamásolás
r_g_szm_


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 6)

rögeszme
h_sv_t_ t_j_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

húsvéti tojás

k_l_nd_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

kalendár
zs_bsz_t_r


----------



## loede (2012 Április 6)

zsebszótár

sz_m_tt_r_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

szeméttároló

g_b_n_s_kl_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

gabonasikló
h_d_gv_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

hidegvérű

p_rc_l_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 6)

porcelán

_tk_szl_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

étkészlet

s_t_sv_ll_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 6)

sütisvilla

h_lk_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

halkés

n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 6)

nokediszaggató

d_r_ly_v_g_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

derelyevágó

gy_r_d_szk_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 6)

gyúródeszka

ny_jt_f_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

nyújtófa

f_ny_t_ _szk_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 6)

fenyítő eszköz

n_pn_v_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 6)

népnevelő

d_r_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 6)

deres

k_l_d_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 7)

kaloda

ny_lk_tr_c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 7)

nyúlketrec

m-tsz--ll-


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 7)

metszőolló

t_l_ _s_t


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 7)

téliesít

k_ty_sz_r_t_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 7)

kutyaszorító

l_p_sf_g_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 7)

laposfogó

t_r_mb_r_j_t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 7)

teremburáját!

k_ty_mf_tty


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 7)

kótyomfitty
n--l-tk-ri (külön is írják)


----------



## loede (2012 Április 8)

neolitkori?

sz_l_nc_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 8)

szelence
f_stk_r_k_


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 8)

füstkarika

sz_l_nk_


____________________
Kellemes ünnepet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 8)

szalonka 
h_m_st_j_s
Kellemes ünnepeket


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 8)

hímes tojás
---------------
k_r_k_t r_nd_z_

Köszi, viszont kívánom


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 8)

kirakatrendező szerintem+ő
l-kv-r-sd-r-ly-


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 8)

lekváros derelye
-------------------
h_ngl_jt_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 8)

hanglejtés
t-gl-jt-s


----------



## loede (2012 Április 8)

taglejtés

_gz_t_k_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 8)

egzotikus
p-k-m-n


----------



## loede (2012 Április 9)

pokémon? (valami rajzfilm-figura?)

f_rk_sz


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 9)

igen Pokemon (A *Pokémon* a japán Nintendo cég médiaterméke)
firkász
k-v-cs-ltv-sk-p- (írják külön is)


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 9)

kovácsoltvas kapu

_l_g_ns


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 9)

elegáns

d_v_tl_p


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Április 9)

divatlap

v-lk-nk-t-r-s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 9)

vulkánkitörés

f_ldr_ng_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 9)

földrengés
m_gl_p_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

meglepetés
p_n_kr_h_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 9)

pánikroham

g_zd_s_g_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 9)

gazdaságos

h_szt_r_ _


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

hisztéria
t_l_jd_ns_g


----------



## laara (2012 Április 9)

tulajdonság

_l_t_r_m


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

életöröm
_pt_m_st_


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Április 10)

optimista

sz_b__r


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 10)

pánikroham

r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Április 10)

KatherineYork írta:


> pánikroham
> 
> r_tt_nth_t_tl_n


Már ne haragudj, de hogyan jön ki neked a pánikroham ebből: "sz_b__r"????

Amúgy a megfejtésed: rettenthetetlen

és ismét:

sz_b__r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 10)

szobaár

_ml_k_z_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 10)

emlékezetes
sz_l_t_sn_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 10)

születésnap

_j_nd_k


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 10)

ajándék

b-zs-r-zs-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 10)

bazsarózsa

t_k_rt_j_s


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 10)

tükörtojás

m-d-rt-j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 10)

madártej

t_ng_rv_z


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 10)

tengervíz
m-gz-tv-z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 10)

magzatvíz

_rd_k_r_l_


----------



## loede (2012 Április 10)

erdőkerülő

s_g_dk_z_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 10)

segédkezik

k_sz_bs_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 10)

küszöbsín

b_rk_cs_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 10)

barkácsol

k_z_ks_pk_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 10)

kozák sapka
b_v_rh_r_ng


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 10)

búvárharang

r_k_f_r_sz


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 10)

rókafűrész

_l_ng_dh_t_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 10)

elengedhetetlen

f_l_d_k_ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 10)

feledékeny
sz_r_k_z_tt


----------



## laara (2012 Április 10)

szórakozott

_r_sk_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 10)

íráskép

gr_f_l_g_ _


----------



## Nanokereszt (2012 Április 10)

grafológia
_js_g_r_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 10)

újságárus 

_r_l_g_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 11)

urológus
(újságírás)
k-k--v-j


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

kakaóvaj 
b_bk_v_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

babkávé

r_nf_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

rénfa

_l_g_d_tt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

elégedett

k_mp_szt_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

komposztál

v_r_gf_ld


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

virágföld
sz_l_f_ld


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

szülőföld

m_gh_n_s_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

meghonosít
t_sgy_k_r_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

tősgyökeres

h_z_sz_r_t_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

hazaszeretet

h_nv_gy


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

honvágy

_g_r_g_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

igeragozás

ny_lvt_n


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 11)

nyelvtan
h_z_sz_r_t_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 11)

hazaszeretet
-lm-lt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

elmúlt

k_ly_k_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

kilyukadó, kölyökidő

f_ln_tt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 11)

felnőtt

_g_z_lv_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

igazolvány
d--kk-dv-zm-ny


----------



## laara (2012 Április 11)

diákkedvezmény

k_r_zs_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 11)

kurázsi

k_kf_st_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

kékfestő
t_fts_ly_m


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

taftselyem
-d--l-g--


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

ideológia
b_t_l_zm_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 12)

valami ...izmus?


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 12)

botulizmus

r_g_m_nt


----------



## loede (2012 Április 12)

regiment

k_z_r_l_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

kizárólagos

sz_rz_d_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 12)

szerződés

t_n_lm_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

tanulmány

_kl_v_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 12)

oklevél

k_sd_b_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

kisdobos
_tt_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 12)

úttörő

zs_bk_nyv


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

zsebkönyv
k_z_sz_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 12)

kéziszótár

_rt_lm_z_s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

értelmezés
_ld_sz_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 12)

oldószer

k_rb_r_t_r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

karburátor
_lk_tr_sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

alkatrész
_gyt_k_rcs


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

agytekercs (ennel jobb nem jutott eszembe)

_n_v_rz_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

univerzum

_rk_t_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

űrkutatás
m_b_lyg_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

műbolygó

_st_k_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

üstökös
n_pr_ndsz_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

naprendszer
n_pk_t_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

napkitörés
t_zh_ny_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 12)

tűzhányó
v-rh-s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

vérhas

j_rv_ny


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

járvány

_lt_ _ny_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

oltóanyag

sz_r_n_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

sziréna

cs_l_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

csalétek

zs_km_ny


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

zsákmány

tr_f_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

trófea

v_dd_szn_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

vaddisznó

m_rt_l_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

martalék

r_g_d_z_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

ragadozó

b_kt_r_ _ m


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 12)

ragadozó
_l_sk_d_


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 12)

baktérium
homokfutó
_l_sk_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

élősködő
t_rv_nyt_l_n


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

élősködő

h_ _b_v_l_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

törvénytelen
m_n_t_r


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

törvénytelen

h_ _b_ v_ l _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

hiábavaló
monitor
r_bsz_lg_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

rabszolga

_n_rg_ _ _t_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

energiaital 
sz_vr_h_m


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

szívroham 

v_rl_m_zk_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 12)

Szívroham - vérlemezke
_jj_l_sz_kr_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 12)

éjjeliszekrény
-r-lm-sz-s-d-s


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 12)

érelmeszesedés
p_tr_l_ _ml_mp_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 12)

petróleumlámpa

m_nt_cs_n_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

mentőcsónak

_z_t_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

izotóp

_t_m_r_m_


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

atomerőmű

l-ncr--kc--


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

láncreakció

m_gh_s_d_s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

maghasadás
sz_gm_r_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

szögmérő

g_ _m_tr_ _


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

geometria
_zs_r_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

uzsora

_st_b_d


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

estebéd

v_lt_l_z


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

váltóláz

b_r_g_t_s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

borogatás
_d_tb_z_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

adatbázis

r_ng_g_rcs


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

rángógörcs

_g_z_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

igazolás

l_ _p_t_s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

leépítés

_ll_z_ _


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

illúzió

sz_r_l_m


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

manka63 írta:


> illúzió
> 
> sz_r_l_m


 


t_nd_rsz_p _(én már dúdolom_)


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

tündérszép

_p_r_tt 
(nekem is rögtön ez ugrott be)


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

operett

h_rv_v_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

hírvivő
_ngy_n_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

ingyenes

r_b_tp_l_t_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

robotpilóta
sz_l_v_r_s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

szülőváros

h_nv_gy


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

honvágy 

sz_lj_r_s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

széljárás
g_mb_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

gombelem

zs_n_rp_dl_s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

zsinórpadlás? 
v_rs_sk_t_t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

verseskötet 
sz_p_r_d_l_m


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

szépirodalom

m_l_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 12)

maláta

k_l_ndt_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

kalandtúra

_v_gh_zh_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

üvegházhatás

gr-v-t-c--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

gravitáció

m_nt_ _v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

mentőöv

_gyh_z


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

egyház

k_p_ln_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

kápolna

_p_r_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 13)

opera
v_nd_rc_rk_sz


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Április 13)

vándorcirkusz
f_l_l_tl_n


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 13)

vándorcirkusz
h_m_kp_d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

felelőtlen
homokpad

sz_gy_nl_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

szégyenlős

l_p_r_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

leporelló

n_psz_m_v_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

napszemüveg

_dv_r_ _s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

udvarias
g_v_ll_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

gavallér

sz_r_ncs_l_v_g


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 13)

szerencselovag
t_rj_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

terjedés

m_g_ll_t


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 13)

megállít
fr_kv_nc_ _


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

frekvencia

l_p_s_l_m


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 13)

laposelem
k_lcs_n_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

kölcsönös

h-s-nl-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

hasonló 
d_g_h_z_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 13)

dugóhúzó

p_rh_z_m_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

párhuzamos

m_r_l_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 13)

merőleges

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## d-e6208 (2012 Április 13)

barométer
_sk_dtsz_k


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 13)

esküdtszék
f_lh_sz_k_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

felhőszakadás

p_r_t_rt_l_m


----------



## laara (2012 Április 13)

páratartalom

b_r_m_t_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 13)

barométer

cs_p_d_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 13)

csapadék

h_st_r_ _


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 13)

história
_ssz_nyn_n_m


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 13)

asszonynéném
k-l-b-lás


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 13)

kilábolás
k_l_m_jk_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 13)

kalamajka
c-lf-t-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 14)

célfotó

k_t_ngk_r_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 14)

katángkóró (búzavirág)
l--k-pl-szt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

leukoplaszt 

b_r_g_t_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

borogatás

v_r_l_f_t_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

véraláfutás

v_rny_m_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

vérnyomás

c_k_rb_t_g


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

cukorbeteg

d_ _t_z_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

diétázik

v_g_t_r_ _ n_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

vegetáriánus 

h_sh_gy_ k_dd


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

húshagyókedd 

h_mv_z_sz_rd_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

hamvazószerda

sz_ntl_l_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

szentlélek

_t_ _st_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

ateista

h_tv_t_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

hitvita

t_m_sk_d_

Szió, sajnos munkám érkezett!


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 14)

tamáskodó

k_t_lk_d_k

(köszi a játékot, szia:..:


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 14)

kételkedik
d-kt-f-n


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

diktafon 

_ _ r_d_n_m_k_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 14)

aerodinamika
k_r_ _gr_f_ _


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

koreográfia 

_p_z_d


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 15)

epizód

l_p_tk_r_k


----------



## loede (2012 Április 15)

lapátkerék

t_mp_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 15)

tempó
f-k-z--rny-


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 15)

fékezőernyő

b_t_k_pcs_l_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 15)

bétakapcsolás
l-ncr--kc--


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

láncreakció

f_t_sz_nt_z_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 15)

fotoszintézis
z-ld-v-z-t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

zöldövezet

k_rny_z_tv_d_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

környezetvédelem

h_ly_gk_v_cs


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

hályogkovács 

_lt_rn_t_v


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

alternatív

m_s_dl_g_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

másodlagos 

_lh_ny_g_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

elhanyagol

sl_mp_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

slampos 

z_l_lt


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

zilált

z_v_r_d_tt


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

zavarodott 

r_c_ _n_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

racionális

m_gf_nt_lt


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

megfontolt 

_l_b


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

öleb

k_k_kkf_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

kakukkfű

m_dv_h_gym_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

medvehagyma

sz_m_rk_h_g_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

szamárköhögés 

cs_g_v_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

csigavér 

m_j_msz_r_t_t


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

majomszeretet 

_l_f_ntl_b


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

elefántláb

_r_szl_nsz_j


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

oroszlánszáj 

g_ly_h_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

gólyahír

_k_rsz_m


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

ökörszem

_zl_bg_mb_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

őzlábgomba

d_r_zsd_r_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

darázsderék 

sz_m_rf_l_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

szamárfüles

m_dv_t_lp


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

medvetalp 

_g_r_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

egérút

l_dg_g_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

lúdgége 

l_dt_lp


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

lúdtalp

sz_m_rl_tr_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

szamárlétra

b_g_rh_t_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

bogárhátú

l_f_r_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

lófarok 

b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

bárányfelhő

k_csk_l_b


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

kecskeláb

ny_lsz_j


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

nyúlszáj

kr_k_d_lk_nny_k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

krokodilkönnyek 

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

macskanyelv

p_rc_c_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

porcica 

t_gr_sl_l_ _m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

tigrisliliom

z_br_cs_k_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

zebracsíkos 

h_ngy_sz_rg_l_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

hangyaszorgalom

_jj_l_p_ll_ng_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

éjjelipillangó 

l_h_l_l_b_n


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

lóhalálában

b_k_l_ncs_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

békalencse 

k_gy_v_n_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

kígyóvonal

cs_g_t_mp_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

csigatempó 

s_ssz_m_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

sasszemű

_jj_l_b_g_ly


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

éjjelibagoly 

k_cs_l_b


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

kacsaláb

p_lyk_m_r_g


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

pulykaméreg 

_k_rsz_m


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

ökörszem

ty_kp_r


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

tyúkper 

f_csk_n_dr_g


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

fecskenadrág

p_lyk_t_k_ny


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

pulykatokány 

ty_kh_r


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

tyúkhúr

k_k_sv_ _d_l


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

kakasviadal

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

szélkakas

zs_r_fny_k_


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

zsiráfnyak 

ny_lsz_v_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

nyúlszívű

h_ngy_s_v


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

hangyasav 

sz_m_r_nd_l_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

szamárinduló

m_csk_k_p_r_s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

macskakaparás

_teljesen lenulláztam az agyam, köszönöm a játékot, nagyon élveztem!_
:..:

k_k_s_l_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 15)

kakasülő 

b_k_t_lp
(Jól kiveséztük az állatokat. Jó éjt!:..:


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 15)

békatalp

k_rr_g_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

korrigál

n_szt_lg__


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 15)

nosztalgia
g_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

gőzös, gazos, gázos

k_r_mp_rk_lt


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 15)

körömpörkölt
_l_szt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

élesztő

p_g_cs_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 15)

pogácsa

p_kl_p_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

péklapát

br--s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

briós
k_tsz_rs_lt


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 16)

kétszersült
h_rck_cs_ _kn_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

harckocsiakna 
t_m_ggy_lk_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 16)

tömeggyilkos
b-k-v-rn-


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

bekeverni
c_mv_d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

címvédő

b_jn_ks_g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 16)

bajnokság

h_z_v_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

házavató

_nn_ps_g


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 16)

ünnepség
k-l-k-lt-t-s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 16)

kilakoltatás

_d_ss_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

édesség
n_ss_l_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 16)

nassolás

k_rt_l_s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

kertelés
t__sk_nn_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

teáskanna
_sv_nyv_z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

ásványvíz

k_k_szd__


----------



## Nanokereszt (2012 Április 16)

kókuszdió

p_g_cs_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

pogácsa
v_gl_t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 16)

véglet

s_rp_ny_


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

serpenyő
k_rt_nd_b_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

kartondoboz
t_llt_rt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

tolltartó
k-s-d--


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 17)

kesudió 
_ll_t_kt_l_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

illetéktelen

t_rv_ny_s


----------



## vajo (2012 Április 17)

törvényes
ny_s_d_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

nyesedék

g_r_nc_szl_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 17)

gerincoszlop
ny-kcs-g-ly-


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

nyakcsigolya
-l-k-sk-d-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

alakoskodó
b_cs_l_t_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

t-lt-tl-n


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 17)

beebeus: becsületes
fanyar: töltetlen

f-gg-tl-ns-g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

függetlenség

sz_b_ds_g


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 17)

szabadság
_nk_rm_nyz_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

önkormányzat

p_lg_rm_st_r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 17)

polgármester
k_zt_sztv_s_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 17)

köztisztviselő
ny_rsp_lg_r


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 17)

nyárspolgár
sz_n_n_m_sz_t_r


----------



## aanne_36 (2012 Április 17)

szinonimaszótár

f-lk--lt-j-l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

felkiáltójel

h_ly_s_r_s


----------



## aanne_36 (2012 Április 17)

helyesírás

f-ld-nk-v-l-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

földönkívüli

b_lyg_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

bolygó

[FONT=Courier New, monospace]_l_msz_p[/FONT]


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

Olümposz

l_tv_ny_ss_g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

látványosság

_szt_r_ _d_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

_bocsi, félreolvastam_
aszteroida

_rh_j_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

űrhajó

_l_s_v_ny


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 17)

_l_msz_p

Kedves beebeus, ebből hogy jött ki Olümposz? Az így nézett volna ki: _l_mp_sz

A helyes megfejtés szerintem: álomszép

A legutolsó feladványé pedig : élősövény

_mb_rr_bl_k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

emberrablók (már elnézést is kért Bebeus 3-al feljebb, csak nem derül ez ki mert kivettem azt amikor szóltam

_kt_t_sz_m

[FONT=Courier New, monospace]
[/FONT]


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 17)

iktatószám

t_l_kk_nyv


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 17)

telekkönyv

v_r_gv_s_rn_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 17)

virágvasárnap

k_sd_b_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 17)

késdobáló
h_sb_sz_l_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 17)

hasbeszélő

p_r_ndm_st_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 18)

porondmester
k_r_sztr_jtv_ny


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Április 18)

keresztrejtvény

_pj__r_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 19)

apjaira
g-nd-l-t-lv-s-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 19)

gondolatolvasás

b_b_n_s


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 19)

babonás
t_ny_rj_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 19)

tenyérjós

j_v_nd_b_l_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 19)

jövendőbeli

-z-n-tr-gz-t-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 19)

üzenetrögzítő

--t-p-ly-


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 19)

autópálya

_lt_s_ b_z_ny_tv_ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 19)

oltásbizonyítvány

d_szk_z_k


----------



## loede (2012 Április 19)

diszkózik

sz_t_ _c_ _


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 19)

szituáció

_t_l_szt_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 19)

ételosztás

r_g_m_nt


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 19)

regiment

sz_r_g_z_s


----------



## Babgu (2012 Április 19)

szóragozás

t_l_f_nb_ty_r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 19)

telefonbetyár

_l_p_z_kr_m


----------



## huncutkka (2012 Április 19)

gőzölög

h_t_r_z_tt


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 19)

határozott
f_gy_lm_z_tt


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 20)

fegyelmezett

g_l_mb_sz


----------



## loede (2012 Április 20)

galambász

k_nfr_nt_l_d_k


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 20)

konfrontálódik
g-nd-l-t-lv-s-
erre rossz volt a válasz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

_bocsi, valóban
_gondolatolvasó
_n_l_tr_jz


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

önéletrajz
_ml_kk_nyv


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

emlékkönyv

_vf_rd_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

évforduló
_nn_ps_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

ünnepség
f_szt_v_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

fesztivál
d_lv_rs_ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

dalverseny

pr_b_f_lk_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

próbafülke
n_gys_gm_r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

nagyságméret

d_v_t_s


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 20)

jövendőbeli
sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 20)

divatos
sz_r_ncs_j_t_k


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 20)

szerencsejáték
l_tr_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

létra, lutri

m_zl_st_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 20)

mázlista
cs-l-f-nt-


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 20)

csalfinta

t_rp_d_r_mb_l_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 20)

torpedóromboló

l_d_f_ _


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

ládafia

l_b_r_zg_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 20)

lebirizgál

v_ _l_ nk_lcs


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

violinkulcs

_l_v_z_ld


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 20)

olívazöld

d_ _t_r_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

diótörő

d_ _l_k_r


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 20)

diólikőr

d_ln_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 20)

dalnok

b_lh_p_ _c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

bolhapiac

_r_k_szl_t


----------



## Genialis (2012 Április 20)

árukészlet
_r_k_l_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 21)

örökölt
-p-d-s (káló)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 21)

apadás

h--ny-rz-t


----------



## reboz5752 (2012 Április 21)

gőzölög


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 21)

hiányérzet

z_v_t_r


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 21)

zivatar

s_rf_z_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 21)

sörfőző

b_rk_st_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 21)

borkóstoló

s_jtt_l


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 21)

sajttál

sz_l_f_rt


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 21)

szőlőfürt

k_k_r_c_cs_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 21)

kukoricacső

sz_rv_g_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 21)

szárvágó

h_z__r_l_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 21)

hazaáruló(*KatherineYork* kerüld az ilyen önkényes kirekesztésre alkalmas szavakat,politikai megbélyegzés, tartalom nélkül)
k-r-k-szt-


----------



## loede (2012 Április 22)

kirekesztő

_ _t_p_ly_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 22)

autópálya

sz_m_lt_n


----------



## loede (2012 Április 22)

szimultán

h_l_ _d_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 22)

szamártök
g-z-m-c-


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 22)

ha van ilyen hogy szamártök  akkor folytatom

hálaadás
gezemice (lángos

h_z_k_ny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 22)

hízékony
g-r--tr-- (orvosi szakszó)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 22)

geriátria

sz-ksz-v-k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 23)

szakszavak

k_nf_g_r_c_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

loede írta:


> szimultán
> 
> h_l_ _d_s


hálaadás
konfiguráció

r-g-sztr-c--


----------



## Butikos53 (2012 Április 23)

regisztráció


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

hogy legyen feladat ...
h_tk_zn_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

hétköznap

m_nk_t_rs


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

munkatárs
_b_dsz_n_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

ebédszünet

m_nz_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 23)

menza

p_r_d_cs_m_s k_p_szt_


----------



## susan.red (2012 Április 23)

paradicsomoskáposzta

b_l_h_r_p_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

beleharapok

z_ldb_rs_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 23)

zöldborsó

h_sf_lt_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 23)

húsfeltét
r-pl-s (jól van írva)


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 23)

raplis
h_ _b_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

hiába

k_nny_lm_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 23)

könnyelmű

l_p_sm_z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

lépesméz
_d_ssz_j_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 23)

édesszájú

k--gy-z-s


----------



## vajo (2012 Április 23)

kiágyazás (?)
__t_m_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

46136: kiegyezés :??
automata
m_s_g_t_g_p


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 23)

mosogatógép

h_zv_z_t_n_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

házvezetőnő
k_m-rny_k


----------



## loede (2012 Április 23)

komornyik

k_z_tgy_p_t


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 24)

kőzetgyapot

_l_p_ny_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

alapanyag

_m_lz_ _


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 24)

melzoo - t tudok - melzoo.com -, de ez bizonyára "emelzoo" akar lenni, talán elírás folytán

h_r_pn_v_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

KatherineYork írta:


> melzoo - t tudok - melzoo.com -, de ez bizonyára "emelzoo" akar lenni, talán elírás folytán
> 
> h_r_pn_v_l_


Nincs elírás:*emulzió


*harapnivaló

h_b_rn_l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

hébernél,habarnál 
//vagy vmi egészen más..
m_gf_jtv_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

hibernál

megfojtva

p_ _c


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

ne fojtsuk meg szegényt  megfejtve- akart lenni 
//Jó reggelt ,szép napot !!
piac 
p_c_lp_rk_lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

pacalpörkölt

p_r_d_cs_ml_
_Szép napot mindenkinek!! kiss_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

paradicsomlé (Halihó!)

kl_zm_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

klezmer
r_s_jbn_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

rósejbni
n_gyb_g_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

nagybőgő  
cs_n_dr_tt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

csinnadratta (azthiszem "nn"-el írják,de nem biztos)

d_r_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

dáridó 
/igazad van nn-el kellett volna 
c_nt_ny_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

cintányér

z_ng_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

zongora

f_g_tt


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

zongora
fagott
kl_r_n_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

klarinét

-b--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

oboa

m_r_mb_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 24)

marimba

p_szt_rs_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

pásztorsíp

_k_r_n_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

okarina

g_t_r_z_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

gitározok

k_szt_ny_tt_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

kasztanyette
fl_m_nk_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

flamenkó

_k_l_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

okuláló
sp_ny_l


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

(ukulele)

spanyol

g_szt_ny_p_r_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

gesztenyepüré
_d_ss_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

édesség

m_lyv_c_k_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

mályvacukor

t_jcs_k_l_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

tejcsokoládé
t_rt_h_b


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

tortahab

k-l-r--


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

kalória

zs_r_g_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

zsírégetés

_l_kf_rm_l_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

alakformáló
h_st_nc


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

hastánc

t_stn_v_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

testnevelés

b_rd_sf_l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

bordásfal
f_l_m_sk_rl_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

felemáskorlát

k_t_lh_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

kötélhúzás

_k_lv_v_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

ökölvívás

m_l_s_kl_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

műlesiklás

k_s_rl_bd_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

kosárlabda

c_rl_ng


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

curling

cs_p_tj_t_k


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

csapatjáték

k_zd_r_g_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

kezdőrúgás

t_rf_lcs_r_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 24)

térfélcsere

g_l_r_m


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 24)

Gólöröm

n_k_dl_sz_gg_t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

nokedliszaggató

t_j_sf_h_rj_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

tojásfehérje
p_sz_dl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

puszedli

l_ng_s


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 24)

lángos

v_s_rf_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

vásárfia

c_ll_v_ld_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 24)

céllövölde

m_z_sk_l_cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

mézeskalács

k_rh_nt_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 24)

körhinta
k-r-kb-t-r-s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

kerékbetörés
_ll_t_d_m_r


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 24)

állatidomár

t_ng_r_r_ml_t


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 24)

tengeráramlat

h_ll_mv_r_s


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 24)

hullámverés

sz_ll_lb_l_lt


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

széllelbélelt
k_c_f_nt_s


----------



## loede (2012 Április 24)

kacifántos

_lk_h_l_zm_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

alkoholizmus

t_ny_rj_s


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 25)

tenyérjós
f-zf-nf-ty-l-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

fűzfánfütyülő

p_ng_v_lt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

pengőváltás

v_lt_p_nz


----------



## Fandi74 (2012 Április 25)

váltópénz
-br-k-d-br-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

abrakadabra
v_r_zsl_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

varázsló
Jó reggelt !!
sz_mf_nyv_szt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

:..:szép napot!!!
szemfényvesztő
m-m-r--


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

memória
sz_n_l_t_s* 
//*pár év múlva nálam is aktuális ...


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

szenilitás
// nálam már előfordul 
zs-n--l-s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

zseniális
//ma reggel nem találtam a felvágottat amit tegnap vettem... betettem a zoknik közé,az új zoknit meg a hűtőbe
sz_p_rk_z_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

// ez most komoly???  hideg zoknit lábra húzni? 
sziporkázó

k-v--r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

teljesen komoly inkább a fejemre kellett volna húzni ,büntetésként 
kaviár
l_z_cf_l_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

lazacfilé
p_l_p


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

polip

sz_rd_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

szardella

p--c-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

pióca

v_rsz_v_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

piaci pióca
_mbr_sc_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

ámbráscet

_lb_tr_sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

vérszívó
p_l_sk_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

jaj ,most játszik velem 
albatrosz
p_l_sk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

poloska

m_dv_h_gym_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

medvehagyma
l_b_c_mb


----------



## Paulikbalivica (2012 Április 25)

medvehagyma
_rch_d__


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

libacomb
orchidea
m_m_z_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

mimóza

cs_pp_nty_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

csappantyú

v_d_sz_t


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

vadászat

m_fl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

muflon

z_rg_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 25)

zerge, zörgő

t-rm-sz-tv-d-l-m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

természetvédelem

_ssz_f_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

összefogás

d_l_k_d_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

dulakodik

_ll_ns_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

ellenséges

t_zsz_n_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

tűzszünet

h_ds_r_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

h_ds_r_g[/QUOTE]

hadsereg

g_ly_s_gy_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

golyós ágyú

j-t-k--t-


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

(gulyáságyú)

játékautó

p_ld_k_p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

példakép
z_n_sz_rz_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

zeneszerző

k_p_ny_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

köpönyeg

_s_rny_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

esernyő

sz_lv_h_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

szélvihar

k_rf_rg_l_m


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

körforgalom

f_kv_r_nd_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

fekvőrendőr

p_rk_l_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

parkolás, pörkölés

_pr_p_nz


----------



## Andyka83 (2012 Április 25)

aprópénz

p_cs_tgy_r_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

pecsétgyűrű
p_c_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 25)

pucoló

ny_k_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

nyakék

br_ss


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

p_c_l_



kozeput írta:


> pucoló
> 
> eredetileg picula -ra gondoltam (koronaérték behozatala előtt forgalomban volt magyar és osztrák ezüst tiz krajcáros váltópénznek tréfás neve)
> 
> ...


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

biankó

_rt_kt_l_n


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

értéktelen

_d_ _t_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

idióta

l_l_kj_l_nl_t


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

lélekjelenlét
f_nt_r


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 25)

fintor
k-l-pt-rt-


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

kalaptartó

d-ssz--


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

dosszié

_n_m_l_ _


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

anomália

k_mm_n_k_c__


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

kommunikáció

_l_v_t_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

elevátor

_z_n_tr_gz_t_


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

üzenetrögzítő

m_jf_lt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

májfolt

sz_pl_s


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 25)

Szeplős

r_h_g_g_rcs


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 25)

röhögőgörcs

k_p_d_nt_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 26)

kupadöntő

s_s_rr


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

sasorr

k_lv_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

külváros

r_g_d_z_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

ragadozó

m_tsz_f_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

metszőfog

t_pl_l_kl_nc


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

tápláléklánc

p_r_m_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

piramis

zs_km_ny


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

zsákmány

b_r_s_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

bíróság

_gy_szs_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

ügyészség

v_d_lk_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

vádalku

b_nt_t_j_g


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

büntetőjog

t_n_v_d_l_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

tanuvédelem
f_lj_l_nt_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 26)

tanúvédelem
feljelentés
t_m_ggy_lk_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

tömeggyilkos

b_nkr_bl_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 26)

bankrabló

p_nz_s_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

pénzeső

t_rn_d_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 26)

tornádó
sz_lcs_nd


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

szélcsend 
z_v_t_r
:..:


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

zivatar

sz_lk_k_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 26)

szélkakas
_r_nyt_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

iránytű

n-v-g-c--


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 26)

navigáció

_tj_lz_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

útjelző

l-b-r-nt-s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 26)

labirintus
f_jv_szt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

fejvesztés

f_jd_l_mcs_ll_p_t_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 26)

fájdalomcsillapító
m_d_t_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

meditálás

m_d_rt_j


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

madártej

_l_b_str_m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

alabástrom

m_rg_r_n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 26)

margarin
v_jk_p_l_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 26)

vajköpülő

_r_sj_r_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 26)

üresjárat

b_szm_g_ll_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 26)

buszmegálló
l-mp-l-z


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 26)

Lámpaláz

r_sz_csk_gy_rs_t_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 27)

részecskegyorsító

f_csk_f_sz_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

fecskefészek

g_zd_s_g_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 27)

gazdaságos

b_lyg_k_r_k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

bolygókerék
b_b_p_sk_t_
_szép napot!!!! :..:_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 27)

(_Neked is legyen szép napod! _)

babapiskóta

m_csk_ny_lv


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

macskanyelv
b_r_nyf_lh_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 27)

bárányfelhő

sz_rt_rt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

szertartás

r_nd_zv_nysz_rv_z_


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 27)

rendezvényszervező

k_kt_lb_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

koktélbár

v_nd_gl_t_s


----------



## kozeput (2012 Április 27)

vendéglátás

s_nt_sp_lt


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 27)

söntéspult

st_mp_dl_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

stampedli

k_csm_r_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 27)

kocsmáros
p_nc_sz_t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

pincészet

b_r_sz_t


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 27)

borászat
sz-tty-n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

szottyan
_v_gg_ly_


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 27)

üveggolyó

m_zs_r_gy_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

mozsárágyú

h_ds_r_g


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Április 27)

hadsereg

h_ds_g_d


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 27)

hadsegéd

t_szt_sz_lg_


----------



## loede (2012 Április 27)

tisztiszolga

_l_g_nd_


----------



## kardpeter (2012 Április 28)

elegendő

v_r__c__


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 28)

variáció

t_tl_n


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 28)

tétlen

sp_c_ _l_s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 28)

speciális

_t_m_l_t_s


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 28)

ötemeletes

b_cs_n_lt


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

becsinált
l-v-sk-ck-


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 28)

leveskocka

_szt_lt_r_t_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

asztalterítő
-SZ-LTSZ-LV-


----------



## ibike29 (2012 Április 28)

Aszaltszilva

h-h-t-tl-n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 28)

hihetetlen
m_gf_gh_t_tl_n


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 28)

megfoghatatlan

k_sl_tsz_m_


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 28)

kislétszámú
n_pt_m_g


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 28)

néptömeg

k_r_c_nn_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 28)

kiruccanás
m_j_l_s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 28)

majális

m j s f


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 29)

Gondolom, "májusfa" akar lenni

sz_pl_lk_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 29)

széplelkű
-rd-g-


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 29)

KatherineYork írta:


> Gondolom, "májusfa" akar lenni
> 
> sz_pl_lk_





fanyar. írta:


> széplelkű
> -rd-g-



Igen, az szeretett volna lenni, elnézést kérek a hibámért.

ördögi

b_nb_n_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 29)

bűnbánó

v_r_sf_ny_


----------



## KatherineYork (2012 Április 29)

huncili
Igen, az szeretett volna lenni, elnézést kérek a hibámért.

Semmi baj, kedves Huncili. Ez bárkivel előfordulhat.


vörösfenyő

p_fr_nyf_ny_


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Április 29)

páfrányfenyő 

z_ng_r_l_ck_


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 29)

zongoralecke

_str_m_ll_p_t


----------



## manka63 (2012 Április 29)

ostromállapot

_v_h_ly


----------



## loede (2012 Április 29)

óvóhely

K_ _r_


----------



## loede (2012 Április 30)

loede írta:


> óvóhely
> 
> K_ _r_



Kicsit "csaltam" ! A megoldás *Kairó*!
Ha jól megnézed nagybetűvel volt írva.

l_g_nyb_cs_


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 30)

legénybúcsú

v_ll_m_s p_tl_ tr_l_b_sz / Pestiek  /

Nem engedi a szóközöket :-(


----------



## loede (2012 Április 30)

villamospótló trolibusz

gy_m_rf_rg_t_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 30)

gyomorforgató
-rz-st-l-n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 30)

érzéstelen

m_kkm_n_ (mc donald's menüje


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 30)

mákoslaska
r-nt-tth-s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 30)

rántott hús
sz-lg-l-m


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 30)

szolgalom

sz_ml_l_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 30)

számláló

sz_lm_ _ksz_sz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 30)

A téma betelt, lezárom. Helyette nyitottam egy másikat:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?33420-Sz_k_r_k_(Sz%F3kirak%F3)-2

használjátok azt.


----------

